#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  Юмор и "дхармовый юмор"

## Айвар

Возможно ли такое сочетание слов как "дхармовый юмор"? 
Тот юмор, который окружает нас в сансаре, как правило, хоть и содержит зерно доброго отношения к людям (живым существам), все же очень мал (не зрел).

"Дхармовый юмор" или "дхармический юмор" основывается на понимании человеком учения дхармы (мысли) Будды, а поэтому содержит все предпосылки для дальнейшего развития любящей доброты или бодхичитты.

В самом распростаненном варианте, отвлекаясь от деятельности религиозной догматики различных школ, мы находим примеры дхармического юмора в дзенских притчах и коанах (кратких высказываниях).
Попытка монополизировать "дхармический юмор" (и свое понимание), в данной ветке не приветствуется ...

----------


## Zom

Я думаю если юмор не несёт вреда Дхамме, Будде и Сангхе (в смысле не выставляет их в пагубном свете), то он вполне уместен. 

Например, вот это, помоему, вполне забавно -)
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_fseHZVwmag..._3644927_n.jpg
http://www.elephantjournal.com/wp-co...a-mynanar1.gif

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.02.2011), Буль (09.02.2011), Михаил Сальников (05.07.2022), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.02.2011), Шагдар (09.02.2011)

----------


## Azzey

Ага, еще это  :Big Grin:

----------

Kalzang (14.06.2014), Konchok Dorje (09.02.2011), Джигме (05.05.2017), Же Ка (09.02.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Михаил Александрович Берлиоз (15.05.2022), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.02.2011), Савелов Александр (02.09.2018), Турецкий (09.02.2011), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012), Че Дуу (02.10.2011), Юндрун Топден (09.02.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Возможно ли такое сочетание слов как "дхармовый юмор"?


Уверен, что такое сочетание не только вполне уместно, но порой является единственным и/или прямым действенным методом на пути к освобождению =)))




> Тот юмор, который окружает нас в сансаре, как правило, хоть и содержит зерно доброго отношения к людям (живым существам), все же очень мал (не зрел).
> 
> *"Дхармовый юмор" или "дхармический юмор" основывается на понимании человеком учения дхармы (мысли) Будды, а поэтому содержит все предпосылки для дальнейшего развития любящей доброты или бодхичитты.*
> 
> В самом распростаненном варианте, отвлекаясь от деятельности религиозной догматики различных школ, мы находим примеры дхармического юмора в дзенских притчах и коанах (кратких высказываниях).
> Попытка монополизировать "дхармический юмор" (и свое понимание), в данной ветке не приветствуется ...


Согласен. И чтобы дзенцы не считали за собой монополию на дхармовый юмор, могу засвидетельствовать, что между теми же тибетцами даже на бытовом уровне (!) до сих пор (столкнувшись с "западом" они, правда, более сдержаны стали, но между своими ничего не изменилось) распространены всевозможные шуточки на счёт смерти даже своих близких (лично слышал парочку... чуть не ригпанулся от такого - это, (не)кстати, характерный такой "западный" бзиг - чураться не только разговоров, но даже и мыслей о смерти=) и вообще у них так принято (обычное для них поведение) веселиться над непостоянством, кармичностью и страдательной сущностью сансары... и если учесть ещё и те естественные условия их жизни, в которых такое отношение становилось обычаем, невольно как то и сам начинаешь проникаться... смыслом такого юмора =)
короче, не знаю, есть ли сборник тибетских анекдотов в сети, но он был бы точно по теме!

----------

Айвар (09.02.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Михаил Сальников (05.07.2022), Турецкий (09.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.02.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Уверен, что такое сочетание не только вполне уместно, но порой является единственным и/или прямым действенным методом на пути к освобождению =)))


Да, попытки представить освобождение, чем-то печальным или по-умному замученным, на мой взгляд, являются крайне неумелыми действиями.
Будда в Дхаммападе, в кратких изречения, показывает суть правильного подхода к дхарме (мысли).
Например можно почитать главу о мысли или главу о глупцах:



> III. Глава о мысли
> 33
> Трепещущую, дрожащую мысль, легко уязвимую и с трудом сдерживаемую, мудрец направляет, как лучник стрелу.
> 34
> Как рыба, вырванная из своей стихии и брошенная на сушу, дрожит эта мысль: лишь бы вырваться из-под власти Мары.
> 35
> Обуздание мысли, едва сдерживаемой, легковесной, спотыкающейся где попало, - благо. Обузданная мысль приводит к счастью.
> 36
> Пусть мудрец стережёт свою мысль, трудно постижимую, крайне изощрённую, спотыкающуюся где попало. Стережённая мысль приводит к счастью.
> ...


Чем не первый дзенский патриарх?

----------

Же Ка (09.02.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Сергей Губарев (12.10.2014), Турецкий (09.02.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> ... Чем не первый дзенский патриарх?


 Этот автор является для меня вообще эталоном дхармового юмора! только тссс... здесь это могут понять превратно... ну очень всё серьезные люди... крайне...

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013)

----------


## Турецкий

аха))) пришел я к Сангхе, а мне дали по Карме так что аж Дхарма задрожала))))

даже что-то Эйнштейна с его теориями вспомнил)))

это небольшя реприза о том что и как понимать под разными словами которыми так любят оперировать направо и налево "просветленные" буддисты)))

а то для кого-то - дзен - это как звон колокольчиков (дзинь) в лучшем случае. а дхарма - это такое... такое... такое-такое-такое!!! что "вам не понять!" )))

----------


## Же Ка

да, чуть не забыл... про ослоумие у тибетцев самые любимые и остроумные шуточки  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Айвар

> да, чуть не забыл... про ослоумие у тибетцев самые любимые и остроумные шуточки


Вот шутка (дзен) Раняка Патрула Ринпоче:




> Ринпоче: Когда ум вовлекается в эмоции – вот тут нам и нужна Дхарма.
> 
> Слушатель: Да, Дхарма нужна нам всегда!
> 
> Ринпоче : Не надо вовлекаться в эмоции.



Я вообще склонен у каждого человека и каждой нации видеть свой дзен.  :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (09.02.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Кузьмич (12.02.2011), Саян (27.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> а то для кого-то - дзен - это как звон колокольчиков (дзинь) в лучшем случае


Нет есть мнение , что дзен это муууу ... (взято с дзенского форума).

----------


## Буль

> Согласен. И чтобы дзенцы не считали за собой монополию на дхармовый юмор


А дзэнцы так когда-либо считали? Или "на воре и шапка горит"?  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013)

----------


## Бо

Шутки, смех - это развлечение эмоций, чувственное наслаждение. Когда оно прекращаются,и если есть привязанность к этому и цепляние -  возникает страдание - скука, грусть, печаль. Радость Будды - свобода от волнений радости и печали. Радость Будды - в спокойствии ума. Когда волны на поверхности воды в озере стихают, можно видеть его дно.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (10.02.2011), Pedma Kalzang (19.06.2013), Алекс С (22.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Смеховое начало (юмор -- в частности) -- очень сложное явление.

В общем же случае можно сказать, что смеховое начало -- начало разрушительное: принижающее и обнажающе-разоблачающее.
При этом в частных случаях смех/юмор помогает психологически отстраниться (себе самому или помочь в этом другому) от некой проблемы, увидеть эту проблему извне, без восприятия её как беды или катастрофы.

А вот желание постебаться (т.е. -- _поглумиться_) над чем угодно, связано с желанием человека показать своё превосходство, явить свою _крутую_ самость, т.е. служит проявлением высокомерия...

Потому, полагаю, со смехом/юмором нужно быть поаккуратнее, особено касательно вещей/категорий, признанных священными в той или иной духовной традиции. Ведь осмеивая священное, глумишься над этим священным и унижаешь другого или других, для кого оно остаётся священным. И тем самым провоцируешь этих других на глумление того, что священо для тебя: формально -- даёшь им разрешение на это ("как ты -- так и тебе").

И вот цитата из книги Лук А.Н. “ЮМОР, ОСТРОУМИЕ, ТВОРЧЕСТВО”, М., 1977:

“Первую из дошедших до нас попыток разобраться в причинах смеха предпринял Платон в «Филебе». Он провел аналогию между тем удовлетворением, которое дает почесывание при сильном зуде, и восприятием смешного. В первом случае возникает «смешанное телесное чувство»: на неприятное ощущение зуда накладывается чувство облегчения. А восприятие смешного вызывает «смешанное душевное чувство», в котором сочетаются боль и удовольствие.

Внешние причины, вызывающие смех, лежат в поведении других людей, точнее — в их неверной самооценке. Один бахвалится совершенством своего тела, другой — богатством, третий — душевными достоинствами. <...>

Ошибочная самооценка, согласно Платону, — несчастье. Выходит, смеяться над чванством и самомнением друзей значит радоваться их несчастью. Но ведь несчастье друзей — зло; оно причиняет боль. Вывод: смех включает в себя одновременно боль и удовольствие. <...>

<...> Для Аристотеля комическое — разновидность безобразного, и в то же время недостаток, который не является опасным, разрушительным, пагубным. Комическая маска отвратительна, но не причиняет никому страданий.

Признавая, что в смехе присутствует оттенок злобности, Аристотель считал его этически нежелательным. <...> Но тех, кто сам никогда не шутит и кому неприятны шутки других, он считал дикарями. <...>

<...> Декарт настойчиво подчеркивал роль неожиданности и удивления в смешном. Вот почему он считал пристойным смеяться лишь чужой шутке. Ибо смеяться над своей остротой значит признать собственное остроумие неожиданным и удивительным.

Декарт предложил и физиологическое объяснение смеха <...>: «Смех состоит в том, что кровь, идущая из правой полости сердца через артериальную вену, внезапно и на разные лады вздувая легкие, принуждает воздух, содержащийся там, стремительно выходить через горло, где он образует неявный и громкий голос; как легкое, вздуваясь, так и воздух, выходя, толкают все мускулы диафрагмы, груди и горла, посредством чего двигаются лицевые мускулы; выражение лица с таким неясным и громким голосом называют смехом. <...>

Гоббс впервые высказал мысль, что смех может быть выражением радости от осознания своего умственного превосходства — мысль, впоследствии развитую Н. Г. Чернышевским. <...>

Как видим, загадка смешного, комического и остроумного с давних пор привлекала исследователей. <...> <Однако> Сокровенная тайна смеха пока так и остается тайной — не в мистическом смысле, конечно. Просто она лежит за горизонтом современной науки.”

----------

Марина В (12.02.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

Кстати, по теме надо бы упомянуть, что у Будды тоже было некоторое чувство юмора. На форуме у Ассаджи это кажется обусждалось энное количество времени тому назад.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, по теме надо бы упомянуть, что у Будды тоже было некоторое чувство юмора. На форуме у Ассаджи это кажется обусждалось энное количество времени тому назад.


ИМХО, имея гибкий ироничный ум можно где и в чём угодно сыскать/увидеть юмор. : )
Т.е., что ищешь -- то и находишь...

----------

Марина В (12.02.2011), Турецкий (11.02.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Потому, полагаю, со смехом/юмором нужно быть поаккуратнее, особено касательно вещей/категорий, *признанных священными* в той или иной духовной традиции. Ведь осмеивая священное, глумишься над этим священным и унижаешь другого или других, для кого оно остаётся священным. И тем самым провоцируешь этих других на глумление того, что священо для тебя: формально -- даёшь им разрешение на это ("как ты -- так и тебе")


Смех всегда стоял вне традиций. Да и отношение к чему бы то ни было как к *священной корове*, будь то в христианстве или буддизме, по сути дела запускает механизм бесконечной глупости, из которой как из сансары очень трудно выбраться.

А кто спорит с тем, что стёб или издевательства, черный юмор или саракзм - это не благородный (дхармовый) смех, который способен очистить человека от глупости и цепляния за привычки. Юмор более всего ненавистен властьпридержащим.

----------

Же Ка (11.02.2011), Турецкий (11.02.2011), Уэф (05.08.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Кстати, по теме надо бы упомянуть, что у Будды тоже было некоторое чувство юмора.


Юмор Будды это волшебный элисир блаженства. Без имени Будды или того, что оно воплощает - бодхичитты, не было никакого смысла начинать эту тему.
Всегда работает потенциал. Потенциал Будды это мудрость. И весь юмор заложен в умении различать мудрость в том что мы называем тремя источниками мудрости, а именно: в слушании, в размышлении и медитации.

----------

Же Ка (11.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (10.07.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Смех всегда стоял вне традиций. Да и отношение к чему бы то ни было как к *священной корове*, будь то в христианстве или буддизме, по сути дела запускает механизм бесконечной глупости, из которой как из сансары очень трудно выбраться.


Можно сказать и проще: осмеивая то, что дорого другому человеку, рискуешь, как правило, спровоцировать встречные возмущение, негодование... злобу, наконец.
А шутки наставников -- это совершенно особая разновидность юмора, рассчитанного на конкретного ученика или конкретную аудиторию.



> А кто спорит с тем, что стёб или издевательства, черный юмор или саракзм - это не благородный (дхармовый) смех, который способен очистить человека от глупости и цепляния за привычки. Юмор более всего ненавистен властьпридержащим.


А кто-то призывал спорить или, тем паче, воевать с власть предержащими?
Спорим, что -- НЕТ? : )

----------

Марина В (12.02.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> А дзэнцы так когда-либо считали? Или "на воре и шапка горит"?


точно не знаю, конечно, как считают дзенцы... они постоянно такие разные  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
а шапка нет - не горит ещё, она краснеет  :Embarrassment:  (красношапочники мы. бледнеть нам не пристало!  :Mad: )  :Big Grin: 
однако, признаюсь (будучи пойманным за руку  :Cry:  ), что да - подхватил кое-что у дзена, более того частенько прикладываюсь к этому и корыстно использую в личной практике на благо всех живых существ  :Stick Out Tongue: 
например, когда традиционно-прописанные средства не помогают (нет времени, должных опыта и сноровки или ещё чего) отстраниться от сансарной работы шестерЁнок ума, то использую первый попавшийся коан просто тупо вместо лома, вероятность вываливания в недвойственное восприятие от чего для меня достаточная =) 

з.ы. Дзен и кочерга... Хакуин любил рассказывать своим ученикам об одной старухе - владелице чайной, хваля ее за понимание Дзен. Ученики отказывались верить его рассказу и решили сами сходить в чайную и проверить его слова. Когда женщина увидела их, она сразу смогла определить, пришли ли они попить чаю или посмотреть как она владеет Дзен. В первом случае она любезно обслужила их. Во втором - пригласила учеников зайти за ширму. Как только они зашли, она начала лупить их кочергой. Девять из десяти учеников не смогли убежать от нее.

----------

Турецкий (11.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> хм... ну смейся да смейся - коли что-то смешно))) что-ж тут сложного?))


Скалить зубы ("смеяться означает немножко показывать зубы" : ) -- ничего сложного...



> если нет намерения оскорбить и принизить - то ничего подобного и не будет)) вы наверное слышали такую фразу "беззлобный смех"? ну вот типа того. В общем-то - все зависит от восприятия человека как своего юмора и смеха - так и юмора и смеха других - и только лишь. И потому градацией тут будет лишь намерение - благое или неблагое.


... а вот с намерениями -- куда посложнее будет.
Тёмное это дело, наши намерения: не только для посторонних, но и для нас самих.
Потому, по мне, их лучше оставить в покое и не вводить в кач-ве критерия.
Настоящим/истинным критерием могут служить только последствия деяния.
Если помог своим смехом/юмором другому осознать нечто благое или просто разрядил напряжную ситуацию -- значит, это был правильный : ) юмор.
А если вызвал волну гнева, агрессии и сиьтуацию только усложнил (как в примерах с чиновниками) -- значит, юмор был неправильным.



> И конечно же от того - как это воспринимается окружающими - однако если у кого-то с окружающих - плохо с восприятием юмора - то наверное это карма такая плин)))


То же -- и с кармой. В том смысле, что если человек твоего юмора не понимает, то ты сам, весь из себя такой юморной : ), должен понять этого человека и проявить к нему сострадание, избавив его от своего несложного (см. начало) смеха/юмора.



> Если человек не может улыбнуться себе и своим поступкам без оглядки на общество - то печальна его участь)))


Что такого весёлого в печальной участи другого человека для Турецкого, поставивишего тут аж тройные "жабры"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> одна из сути буддизма - освобождение. а если уж смех освобождает от страха - значит логично полагать что смех - это спутник освобождения - не так ли?))) Ведь посмотрите вокруг да и на себя - не много ли в людях и в вас самих разных страхов - что мешает людям жить? Уберите страх - уйдут многие клеша сознания - значит юмор - есть предмет необходимый для освобождения и осознания себя в этом мире.


Таким макаром можно чего угодно под Дхарму подогнать и "логично" объявить дхармовым. : )

С другой стороны: ... логичнее всего полагать что *мудрость* - спутница освобождения -- не так ли?))) *Уберите глупость* - уйдут многие клеша сознания - значит *мудрость* - есть _главный_ предмет необходимый для освобождения и осознания себя в этом мире.

Это к тому, что всё упирается в мудрость, а не в смех или юмор... : )

----------

Марина В (12.02.2011), Турецкий (11.02.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Это к тому, что всё упирается в мудрость, а не в смех или юмор... : )


Я такого же мнения ...  Но можно сказать и наоборот, что всё упирается в глупость, а не в серьёзность и тупость. Разве это не юмор? Сделать наши суждения и оценки более прозрачными или гибкими?
Когда мы говорим о дхармовом юморе, то подразумеваем, что предпосылки буддийского воззрения нам уже знакомы.

----------

Же Ка (11.02.2011), Турецкий (11.02.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

не знаю, друзья, у кого как, но у меня на алтаре будда всегда улыбается  :Smilie:  и для меня это лучшее вдохновление на практику иначе уже точно давно свихнулся бы здесь  :Big Grin:

----------

Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Турецкий (11.02.2011), Хельга_Хальдер (14.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я такого же мнения ...  Но можно сказать и наоборот, что всё упирается в глупость, а не в серьёзность и тупость. Разве это не юмор? Сделать наши суждения и оценки более прозрачными или гибкими?
> Когда мы говорим о дхармовом юморе, то подразумеваем, что предпосылки буддийского воззрения нам уже знакомы.


Из учения Будды, по мне, следует:

Если помог своим смехом/юмором другому осознать нечто благое или просто разрядил напряжную ситуацию -- значит, это был правильный : ) юмор.
А если вызвал волну гнева, агрессии и ситуацию только усложнил (как в примерах с чиновниками) -- значит, юмор был неправильным.
Остальные критерии -- условны, ведь юмор всего лишь один из множества приёмов или искусных средств.
Т.е., по мне же, нелепо говорить о каком-то эксклюзивно дхармовом юморе. %)
Есть юмор уместный и неуместный, тактичный и бестактный, тонкий и грубый и т.д. И фсё. : )

Это, разумеется, моя кочка зрения, не более того.

----------

Ермоленко (14.03.2012), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.02.2011), Марина В (12.02.2011), Турецкий (11.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Слышал от Учителя что всех живых существ можно разделить на три категории:
1. Глупые. 2. Средние, то есть немного глупые и немного умные и 3. Умные. 
Потом внутри них есть по три категории:
У глупых это 1. глупые глупые, затем 2. Средние глупые и 3. Умные глупые.
Почти 99% в сансаре относятся к первой большой категории глупых, потому что неведение преобладает. И вот умные глупые смеются над глупыми глупыми, полагая их глупыми и деяния их смешными, говоря что без дураков жизнь скучна, и в этом есть большая часть юмора, за редкими случаями самоиронии. Но в действительности когда арья смотрит на всех в сансаре, ему одинаково все деяния всех живых существ на 99% видятся как деяния сумасшедших.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (10.07.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

кстати, Доржик, а не пробовали проследить - куда корнями уходит сама эта привычка - всех по кучкам поделить и ярлыки понавесить? присмотритесь - вас ждёт там призанимательнейшее откровение  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> ну что мне скзать тут о намерениях - если для меня это очевидный факт?))) ну вот видите вы эти слова - ну и я вижу намерения)))


Не обладая мудростью, Вы не можете видеть их ясно.
К примеру: Ваши посты, в которых регулярно говорите о неких своих особых умениях, проходясь -- не только в этом треде -- ни к селу ни к городу по модераторам, чиновникам, а тут -- даже по убогим (чья ущербность Вас очень веселит), порождены каким именно Вашем намерением?
Много ведь писать начнёте, доказывая словами свою "просветлённость" или безупречность собственного видения намерений (говорю это, упреждая очередной поток сознания, хотя не факт, что сумею его остановить : )... А ведь если человек ясно видит хотя бы свои намерения, он об этом бренчать не будет, избегая завышенных самооценок.



> во притом тут и жабры))) ну как-то так проще рисовать эмоцию))))))) - (ничего что много жабр нарисовал?)))


Да это понятно, что так проще нарисовать эмоцию. : )) Т.е. это -- отмазка.
Вопрос-то был -- о несоответствии состраданию Вашего смеха/веселья над людьми убогими, ущербными, в частности -- над лишёнными чувства юмора. Мастера себе никогда такого не позволяли.



> осознанно создавая условия для ухудшения своего существования от влияния омраченного твоим юмором сознания другого человека которое проходя через это омрачение - находит иное видение мира - разве не создаем и другим и себе благую карму по сути - после проработки этого омрачения?


Странный, как на меня, путь: намеренно порождать конфликты и омрачать умы других, чтобы создать *себе* благую карму. %)
Но кто ж Вам запретит, правда? : )

----------


## Айвар

> нелепо говорить о каком-то эксклюзивно дхармовом юморе


 говорим же ...
юмор это нечто противоположное гегемону власти, а гегемон власти есть не что иное как безмерно раздутое чувство собственного достоинства.
Поэтому мягкий юмор или улыбка Будды это то, что больше всего надо новичкам на буддийском форуме.
Ведь смотрит же весь мир с "непониманием" на улыбку Моны Лизы.

----------

Турецкий (11.02.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> кстати, Доржик, а не пробовали проследить - куда корнями уходит сама эта привычка - всех по кучкам поделить и ярлыки понавесить? присмотритесь - вас ждёт там призанимательнейшее откровение


Кстати скандхи этот тоже что-то вроде куч ...

----------

Же Ка (11.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (10.07.2011)

----------


## Айвар

Поскольку лично я вдохновляюсь дзенским подходом к решению задачи дхармого юмора, то приведу популярный комментарий на суть этого метода




> Поскольку коан почти стал теперь установившимся термином, широко употребляемым на Западе, кажется необязательным всегда использовать вместо него первоначальный китайский термин Хуа Toy. Поэтому и коан и Хуа Toy употребляются здесь соответственно в общем и особом смысле. В Китае Дзэн-буддисты редко используют термин «упражнение коанов», вместо него они говорят «упражнение Хуа Toy» - или «tse Hua Той», что означает, «работать над Хуа Toy». Что это за Хуа Toy? «Hua» означает «разговор», «замечание» или «изречение», «Тоu» означает «пределы», что приложимо и в смысле конца чего-либо, таким образом, Хуа Toy значит «пределы изречения». Например, «Кто тот, кто произносит имя Будды вслух?» Это изречение, первый предел которого -единственное слово «Кто». Вложить ум в это единственное слово «кто» и попытаться найти решение первоначального вопроса - - вот пример упражнения Хуа Toy. Однако, коан используется в куда более широком смысле, чем Хуа Toy, относясь ко всей ситуации или событию, тогда как Хуа Toy означает просто пределы или, более точно, критические слова или суть вопроса. Еще, один пример, Монах спросил Мастера Чао Чоу: «Есть ли у собаки природа Будды?» Чао Чоу ответил: «У» (что означает «Нет!»). Этот диалог называется «коан», но ученик Дзэн, работающий над этим коаном не должен думать ни о вопросе, ни об ответе. Зато он должен вложить весь свой ум в единственное слово «У». Это-слово «У» называется Хуа Toy. Есть также другие интерпретации-значения Хуа Toy, но вышеприведенная достаточно хорошо служит нашей нынешней цели. 
> Как заниматься упражнениями коанов? Что при работе над ними должно избегаться, чему надо следовать, какие будут переживания и что при этом будет достигнуто? Ответы можно найти -в лекциях Мастеров Дзэн и. в следующих за ними автобиографиях. Они тщательно отобраны из многих первоисточников Дзэн. http://ki-moscow.narod.ru/litra/zen/.../ch_ch_c_6.htm
> 
> 1) «У» (Wu). Это слово в настоящем употреблении произносится по «второму тону» и полностью отличается от другого «У»(Сатори). Последнее произносится по «четвертому тону». Первое «У» означает «понятие ничего», а последнее — «Просветление»

----------


## Юй Кан

> говорим же ...


А толку? : )
Сам-то говорю о юморе как явлении, в целом, но -- применительно к следованию Дхарме.
Ну, и одно дело -- шутить/улыбаться, другое -- говорить о каком-то спецовом "дхармовом" юморе.



> Поэтому мягкий юмор или улыбка Будды это то, что больше всего надо новичкам на буддийском форуме.


Так улыбайтесь же, улыбкой Будды, для новичков, которым это больше всего надо?
Только *улыбка Будды*... безмолвна. : )

----------

Марина В (12.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Поскольку лично я вдохновляюсь дзенским подходом к решению задачи дхармого юмора


А что, есть такая задача, *на полном серьёзе*? %))

----------


## Джыш



----------

Велеслав (11.02.2011), Иосиф В (11.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.02.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> А что, есть такая задача, *на полном серьёзе*? %))


Все мы новички ...
А задача такая есть, если ее сформулировать. Вот , вы же попытались ответить на вопрос о том, что такое улыбка Будды, а именно: Только улыбка Будды... безмолвна. : )
Да, вот представил как Будда 40 лет ходил с чашой для подаяния и безмолвно улыбался как Джоконда.
А дхармовый юмор, на мой взгляд, ничем не отличается от вдохновенной бодхичитты (вот такая задачка с одним неизвестным).

----------


## Айвар

Джыш


> Ты это я.


Вот только не понял это Раджниш или Распутин?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А задача такая есть, если ее сформулировать. Вот , вы же попытались ответить на вопрос о том, что такое улыбка Будды, а именно: Только улыбка Будды... безмолвна. : )


Ни слова ни сказал о том *что такое* улыбка Будды.
Сказал лишь, что она -- безмолвна, т.е. -- *нейтральна и невербализуема*.
И это -- не задача и не ответ, а просто констатация факта, исключающего всякие умопостроения касательно и того "что она такое".



> Да, вот представил как Будда 40 лет ходил с чашой для подаяния и безмолвно улыбался как Джоконда.


О Джоконде и её улыбке Вы, судя по тому, что уже второй раз вводите это (юморное?) сравнение, ничего не знаете... Ну, не суть, а то придётся вдаваться во всякие мистические расклады, к буддизму не имеющие отношения.

----------


## Юй Кан

> а по поводу некой "просветленности" - так на кой оно мне кого-то уверять в этом или в обратном-то?))) я даже не говорил нигде этого - потому как в принципе это есть оценка людей по идее - а не моя.


Ну-ну, в обратном-то уверять не надо: оно и так очевидно. : )



> теперь по поводу ущербности и т.п. - вы других слов и цитат не прочли разве - что так ухватились именно за это слово?))) вам станет легче - если я заменю это слово - словом "ограниченность сознания"? - что с этого изменилось по сути? ничего. если вас какое-то слово задело - так то извиняйте - и сообщите - могу подобрать иное на замену)))


Ещё раз повторить, чтоб было понято, что дело не в том или ином слове?
*если человек твоего юмора не понимает, то ты сам, весь из себя такой юморной : ), должен понять этого человека и проявить к нему сострадание, избавив его от своего смеха/юмора.**Вопрос-то был -- о несоответствии состраданию Вашего смеха/веселья над людьми убогими, ущербными, в частности -- над лишёнными чувства юмора. Мастера себе никогда такого не позволяли.*


> а по поводу того - кто и что делает на своем пути  - так ведь я в сансаре как бы - и не вижу смысла роптать от того что некие моменты теоретически могут омрачить и меня - ведь в этом разница сознательного и бессознательного подхода к любому вопросу


Кто-то призывал Вас роптать? КТО? : ))

----------


## Айвар

> Ни слова ни сказал о том *что такое* улыбка Будды.
> Сказал лишь, что она -- безмолвна, т.е. -- *нейтральна и невербализуема*.
> И это -- не задача и не ответ, а просто констатация факта, исключающего всякие умопостроения касательно и того "что она такое".


Жаль что не сказали, на мой взгляд улыбка Будды или то, что в ней отражается вполне может быть темой практики коана.
Более того, именно так и передает это мастер дзен 



> Будда держал цветок в руке и показал его ученикам, никто из собравшихся не понял смысла этого за исключением Махакашьяпы, который улыбнулся, показав этим, что он понял то, что имел в виду Будда. Тогда Будда сказал: «У меня есть сокровище праведной Дхармы и чудесный Ум Нирваны — истинная форма без всякой формы».







> О Джоконде и её улыбке Вы, судя по тому, что уже второй раз вводите это (юморное?) сравнение, ничего не знаете... Ну, не суть, а то придётся вдаваться во всякие мистические расклады, к буддизму не имеющие отношения.


Мистические? А вы знаете? или только что-то слыхали про это?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Жаль что не сказали, на мой взгляд улыбка Будды или то, что в ней отражается вполне может быть темой практики коана.
> Более того, именно так и передает это мастер дзен


Сам переводил (с англ.) для выкладывания в БФ эту притчу (с которой знаком уже лет пятнадцать в разных вариантах), сыскав наиболее полный и внятный, как на меня, её вариант: Цветочная проповедь.
*Только юмор-то тут, по мне, ни при чём.* %)

Теперь скажу, что представляют собой, на мой взгляд, улыбка или смех там: это проявление радости постижения: *безадресной, внутренней, не рассчитанной на кого-то*...

В той же теме есть и неск. забавных притч или историй. Может, глянутся и Вам, если не читали?



> Мистические? А вы знаете? или только что-то слыхали про это?


От человека зависит, что он ощутит, долго созерцая Мону Лизу Леонардо...
А так почувствовал это на себе, установив когда-то Джоконду себе на обои. И провисела она у меня так, просто фоном, примерно неделю или полторы, после чего убрал её и стал рыться в книгах о Леонардо, где нашёл, к примеру, такое:
“Hи в одной дpyгой каpтине Леонаpдо глyбина и дымка атмосфеpы не пеpеданы с таким совеpшенством, как в «Моне Лизе». Это воздyшная пеpспектива лyчшая по исполнению. Однако пpежде взгляд зpителя останавливается на лице изобpаженной дамы. «Монy Лизy» копиpовали чаще всех дpyгих каpтин. «Эта кpасота, к котоpой стpемится изболевшаяся дyша, весь опыт миpа собpаны здесь и воплощены в фоpмy женщины... *Животное начало в отношении к жизни в Дpевней Гpеции, стpастность миpа, гpехи Боpджиа... Она стаpше скал, сpеди котоpых сидит, как вампиp,* она yмиpала множество pаз и познала тайны гpобницы, она погpyжалась в глyбины моpей и пyтешествовала за дpагоценными тканями с восточными кyпцами, как Леда, была матеpью Елены Пpекpасной, как святая Анна — матеpью Маpии, и все это было для нее не более чем звyком лиpы или флейты».” (Р. Уоллэйс “Миp Леонаpдо”)Выделенное и ощутил: она -- как вампир. И какие там улыбки будд? %)

----------

Айвар (12.02.2011), Марина В (12.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Теперь скажу, что представляют собой, на мой взгляд, улыбка или смех там: это проявление радости постижения: *безадресной, внутренней, не рассчитанной на кого-то*...


На мой взгляд, это ошибочное суждение. Улыбка, смех и прочие мимические способности - свойство прежде всего социальных живых существ. Мимика - это язык общения и способ построения социальных взаимоотношений, а потому не может быть безадресной, внутренней, не рассчитанной на кого-то. Конечно же, можно обнаружить много неосознанных действий или действий, вызванных непреодолимыми привычками (в том числе и мимических действий), но это уже, как "тремор" или "нервный тик", - действия, которые не несут в себе никакого благого смысла или не ведущие к достижению ни какой благой цели. В таком действии, если оно ни на кого не рассчитано, проявляется прежде всего не радость постижения, ибо проявлять ее безадресно нет необходимости, а безотчетность и отсутствие самоконтроля за собственными действиями. Такую безадресную, безотчетную, улыбку я бы назвал "глупой улыбкой", даже если поводом к ней послужила радость постижения чего бы то ни было.

----------

Айвар (12.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На мой взгляд, это ошибочное суждение. Улыбка, смех и прочие мимические способности - свойство прежде всего социальных живых существ. Мимика - это язык общения и способ построения социальных взаимоотношений, а потому не может быть безадресной, внутренней, не рассчитанной на кого-то. Конечно же, можно обнаружить много неосознанных действий или действий, вызванных непреодолимыми привычками (в том числе и мимических действий), но это уже, как "тремор" или "нервный тик", - действия, которые не несут в себе никакого благого смысла или не ведущие к достижению ни какой благой цели. В таком действии, если оно ни на кого не рассчитано, проявляется прежде всего не радость постижения, ибо проявлять ее безадресно нет необходимости, а безотчетность и отсутствие самоконтроля за собственными действиями. Такую безадресную, безотчетную, улыбку я бы назвал "глупой улыбкой", даже если поводом к ней послужила радость постижения чего бы то ни было.


Очередная путаница в словах/понятиях, вызванная то ли неспособностью прочесть и осознать даже выделенное (!), то ли неодолимым желанием возразить во что бы то ни стало.

Ещё раз:
... улыбка или смех там: это проявление радости постижения: *безадресной, внутренней, не рассчитанной на кого-то*...Теперь анализируем, как нач. школе:

1. Улыбка Будды это внешнее проявление -- чего? Радости постижения или удовлетворения от постижения.
2. Радости постижения -- какой? Безадресной, внутренней, не рассчитанной ни на кого.

Или так: причина -- *радость постижения*; следствие -- *спонтанная/естественная улыбка*, не рассчитанная на присутствующих, даже если таковые есть.

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Pavel

> Очередная путаница в словах/понятиях,..


Так учитесь разбираться (не путайтесь). 



> Ещё раз:...


Есть люди, которые считают, что если они будут что-то повторять, то высказанное ими суждение обретет бОльшую убедительность, верность или значимость. 

Я дал пояснение, почему "безадресная" улыбка или смех - это улыбка или смех не контролирующего своих поступков человека (придурка одним словом). Поясню на всякий случай, что улыбка и смех - это поступки. 

А вот пояснять, что радость именно безадресная - это уже идиотизм, и пояснение такое может быть рассчитано лишь на себе подобных идиотов. Но люди не идиоты - они не ищут (и соответственно не находят) ни в собственной, ни в чьей-либо еще радости "адресности", "внешней направленности" или "рассчитанности на кого-то", чтобы возникала нужда их убеждать в обратном.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Ага, еще это 
> 
> Вложение 4741


Очень правильный плакат!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так учитесь разбираться (не путайтесь). 
> Есть люди, которые считают, что если они будут что-то повторять, то высказанное ими суждение обретет бОльшую убедительность, верность или значимость.


Кроме повтора был, напомню, дан *анализ*.
Если для Pavel'а этот анализ представляется обидно-избыточным (в части, скажем, безадресности) -- мои извинения: писал не чтоб уязвить кого-либо, но чтобы прояснить своё понимание более подробно.



> Я дал пояснение, почему "безадресная" улыбка или смех - это улыбка или смех не контролирующего своих поступков человека (придурка одним словом). Поясню на всякий случай, что улыбка и смех - это поступки.


Эко сугубо молвлено... %)

Пример в пояснение.
Смотрит человек в одиночестве на какую-то забавную картинку и просто улыбается, потому что ему приятно, хорошо и всё такое. Улыбка эта -- естественная и не рассчитанная ни на кого, сиречь безадресная. Она -- внешнее проявление его внутреннего состояния и не более того.
И тут является Pavel и, видя эту улыбку, делает заключение: этот человек -- придурок, не контролирующий свои поступки.
Мне же трудно назвать такое умозаключение мудрым или даже разумным, потому полагаю его просто нелепым.

Но при чём тут -- если всё же вернуться к сути -- улыбки махаянских или ваджраянских будд? Они что, улыбаются кому-то адресно, для публики, или они -- придурки? : )

----------

Марина В (12.02.2011), Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> уговорили - я избавлю вас от своего общества))) впрочем - это если вы снова начнете меня комментировать - то снова окажетесь там же... или не окажетесь... смотря будет у меня желание отвечать на комментарии...


Ух ты, теперь, оказывается, кто-то Вас не только призывал роптать, но ещё и на что-то уговаривал...
Уговаривал Вас избавить от... тот же самый субъект, что призывал роптать на... (КТО и ГДЕ ИМЕННО?), или -- другой, неизменно пребывающий по Вашу сторону экрана? : )

----------


## Dron

> *Животное начало в отношении к жизни в Дpевней Гpеции, стpастность миpа, гpехи Боpджиа... Она стаpше скал, сpеди котоpых сидит, как вампиp,* она yмиpала множество pаз и познала тайны гpобницы, она погpyжалась в глyбины моpей и пyтешествовала за дpагоценными тканями с восточными кyпцами, как Леда, была матеpью Елены Пpекpасной, как святая Анна — матеpью Маpии, и все это было для нее не более чем звyком лиpы или флейты».” (Р. Уоллэйс “Миp Леонаpдо”)


абсэнт, вероятно.
а вампир не старше первой жертвы, так что с древностью Волэйс подкачал.

----------


## Dron

> Ага, еще это


идея сделать такое - полный кал, имхо

интересно, что будет за такой плакатец, если есть поговорка
"хочешь в ад? Рисуй идамов."
Это про то, что любой изъян в изображении Лха ведет к серьезным проблемам.

----------


## Юй Кан

Пост свой Вы качественно переписать изволили... Вместо душевной пальцовки -- целая простыня в самозащиту с очередными претензиями к власти и обществу...
Значит, продолжим?



> если есть некий человек - который в своем эгоизме топчет других направо и налево - так что-ж тут несострадательного - от души посмеяться над его поведением с тактикой "а-ля - выжженная земля"? А то ведь так глядишь этот человек в своих мыслях так понесется наломав дров - что потом подобные вам же скажут - "*ну что же все молчали-то раньше?!!*"


Это -- Ваши проекции, а сам ничего такого не скажу. И никогда не говорил. : )



> Как воспримете такого человека - с каким чувством? Как мерзавца с чувством брезгливости, ненависти, отвращения?


Нет. Если у меня появляется какое-то такое чувство, стараюсь его как можно быстрее убрать, потому что знаю: эти чувства -- неблагие. То же объясняю и близким/знакомым: творящий неблагое -- человек несчастный и он достоин сострадания, а не гнева и не осмеяния.
Если можешь помочь ему -- помоги. Не можешь -- оставь в покое, не провоцируя его на ещё более неблагие деяния.
Да, в очень редких крайних случаях и мне приходится отвечать агрессивно на агрессию. (Чем дальше -- тем реже.) А в общем случае категорически этого избегаю. И когда один раз за последние неск. лет пришлось гасить наезд наездом, что мне быстро удалось, то потом, при первой же следующей встрече извинился перед этим человеком, пояснив, что был вынужден так поступить. И дальше у нас уже конфликтов не было.



> Может теперь вам понятен смысл сказанного до этого о сострадании?


Сравните со сказанным о том же мною, чуть выше?
Т.е. мне понятна, но не симпатична Ваша точка зрения, только и всего.



> Или полагаете что сострадать надо тем кто уже страдает некой реальной болью лишь? А прекратить неблагие поступки кого-то - немножечко посмеявшись над его глупостью - и принудив все-таки задуматься над своим поведением - и уменьшить таким образом его неблагую карму пусть и в ущерб собственному покою - это не есть ли все-таки благая карма?


То, как полагаю сам касательно юмора и сострадания, изложил не так давно, и Вы с этим, судя по Вашей "спасибе", согласились:
Если помог своим смехом/юмором другому осознать нечто благое или просто разрядил напряжную ситуацию -- значит, это был правильный : ) юмор.
А если вызвал волну гнева, агрессии и ситуацию только усложнил (как в примерах с чиновниками) -- значит, юмор был неправильным.


> Как часто люди проходят мимо тех, кто не осознавая - творит неблагие деяния? Как часто безмолствует толпа на глазах у которой творится непотребное? Не с молчаливого ли согласия миллионов - творятся самые гнусные преступления против этих же миллионов людей? Почему смех - это то чего боится любая власть - которая творит непотребное?


Какой народ -- такая и власть. Чего тут риторически вопрошать, пенясь словами?



> а что же вы предлагаете? ненавидеть подобных людей втихую - но в безопасности для себя?


Ненависть -- одна из трёх базовых клеш/омрачений. И буддизм учит освобождаться от ненависти вообще, методично отслеживая волнения собственного ума и не позволяя проявляться злобе, ненависти и т.п. ни втихую, ни, тем паче, публично.



> увольте - я лучше наору без злобы по существу с элементами и сатиры - коли так уж надо - чем буду втихую копить это)))


Согласен: многим людям проще слить куда и/или на кого угодно собственное негодование, чем успокоить его практикой сосредоточения и отслеживания волнений своего ума. Но буддизм такого не рекомендует.



> а роптать - так читайте свои высказывания - это ведь вы меня тут "во всю ивановскую" осуждаете)))  вот и вопрошаю - так что ж мне теперь - роптать да стонать по поводу того что вы меня где-то там недопоняли ? - а зачем?)))))


Никаких осуждений. Просто объясняю азы буддийского мировоззрения. Сострадательно и терпеливо. : )
Повторю ещё раз: Ваша точка зрения мне знакома и понятна. Но к буддизму она отношения не имеет.

----------

Марина В (12.02.2011)

----------


## Турецкий

> Т.е. мне понятна, но не симпатична Ваша точка зрения, только и всего.


вы так долго пытались что-то сказать... но наконец сказали то что могли сказать с самого начала))) 

*кот Васька понимал, что лакать соседское молоко некошерно но клал на это с высокой колокольни* ))))))))))))))))))))))))

поскольку все эти рассуждения как предыдущие так и возможные последующие - являются и по сути будут являться проявлением этого *лейтмотива* данной позиции - то флуктуации фракталов букв могут продолжать бесконечное свое развитие в кольцевой ветви подобной дискуссии))) эк- загнул))))

_"Ступня совершенной формы появляется из легкой дымки разноцветных волн."_

----------


## Юй Кан

> вы так долго пытались что-то сказать... но наконец сказали то что могли сказать с самого начала)))


Неужто, наконец, поняли и сказанное в итоге? Или нет?
Вот это:
Просто объясняю азы буддийского мировоззрения. Сострадательно и терпеливо. : )
Повторю ещё раз: Ваша точка зрения мне знакома и понятна. *Но к буддизму она отношения не имеет.*Это -- самое важное, что постепенно и терпеливо Вам и объяснял, не огорошивая сразу.

Если именно этого не поняли -- давайте продолжим?
Только -- для Вас же будет лучше и полезнее -- без виляния и сигания то туда. то сюда, то в незамысловатые ")))))", а со-сре-до-то-чив-шись ("сосредоточенность" -- слово понятное?) на буддийских понятиях и категориях, а не на утеканиях в заполошные проективные зеркалки и самозащиты.
Я ведь всё равно буду говорить о буддизме: и никуда Вы от этого не денетесь. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> ну насчет никуда не денусь - тут вы аж двума палцами в нэбо))) вот ща как выключу комп и аллес)))) или просто займусь иными делами коих много и важнее чем все эти обсуждения... )))))


Да, можно и так: нет БФ -- нет доп. проблем с самозащитами и т.п.
Но я Вас и к этому, как и к чему либо вообще, не склоняю, не призываю и т.д. : )



> ПыСы - и чего так не нравятся вам мои "жабры")))) эх-хе... гуцулы-муцулы)))) тээтэр бене))))) да-алеко-о да-алече-ее))))


Их обилие, имеющее место у Турецкого, просто противоречит правилам форума, по поводу чего там ясно и точно сказано:
3. Правила написания сообщений
[...]
-- Используйте смайлики по назначению. *Обилие смайликов говорит о том, что человек или не может выразить свою мысль, или ему нечего сказать*.Потому и порекомендовал не утекать в "жабры" и т.п. вместо адекватного диалога.

----------


## Айвар

> Сам переводил ...
> Теперь скажу, что представляют собой, на мой взгляд, улыбка или смех там: это проявление радости постижения: *безадресной, внутренней, не рассчитанной на кого-то*...
> 
> От человека зависит, что он ощутит, долго созерцая Мону Лизу Леонардо...
> 
> Выделенное и ощутил: она -- как вампир. И какие там улыбки будд? %)


Спасибо за вашу версию перевода! и за то, что поделились своими переживаниями.

Улыбка , на мой взгляд, действительно открывает внутренние горизонты (не за счет сужения внешних).
Вампиризм Моны Лизы, на мой взгляд  весьма надуман. А если вспомнить культ Матери и десять Махавидий, то и не такое может показаться ...

Кстати Ренессанс вновь открывал для себя античную культуру, не исключено, что Леонардо держал в своих руках не одно изображение будд, которые могли попасть в Италию из Азии.

----------

Юй Кан (12.02.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Улыбка, смех и прочие мимические способности - свойство прежде всего социальных живых существ. Мимика - это язык общения и способ построения социальных взаимоотношений, а потому не может быть безадресной, внутренней, не рассчитанной на кого-то. Конечно же, можно обнаружить много неосознанных действий или действий, вызванных непреодолимыми привычками (в том числе и мимических действий), но это уже, как "тремор" или "нервный тик", - действия, которые не несут в себе никакого благого смысла или не ведущие к достижению ни какой благой цели. В таком действии, если оно ни на кого не рассчитано, проявляется прежде всего не радость постижения, ибо проявлять ее безадресно нет необходимости, а безотчетность и отсутствие самоконтроля за собственными действиями. Такую безадресную, безотчетную, улыбку я бы назвал "глупой улыбкой", даже если поводом к ней послужила радость постижения чего бы то ни было.


Можно поспорить насчет неосознанности наших эмоций и их выражений, но боюсь что трудно будет найти арбитра, так как в реальности действия не отделимы от проявления. Трудно, едва ли вообще это возможно, найти незаинтересованного зрителя.
Поэтому мы и  смотрим драму под названием жизнь, но именно поэтому как раз и возможно испытывать отрешенность от её цепких объятий, поэтому возможно не быть вовлеченным (не дергать руками и ногами) в действие, а как обмирать на краю гибели и испытывать очищение (катарсис, что ли?) ... древние знали толк в представлениях, культах ...

----------


## Юй Кан

> хех... вы предлагаете мне каждый раз писать что-то типа "я довольно долго смеялся над этим" ? =)))) или "смешно" = ))) ? - так что-ль?))


Сосредоточьтесь, пожалуйста не на своих эмоциях по поводу и без повода, сливая на клаву неупорядоченный поток сознания, а -- на уже предложенном мною:
Если именно этого не поняли -- давайте продолжим?
*Только -- для Вас же будет лучше и полезнее -- без виляния и сигания то туда. то сюда, то в незамысловатые ")))))", а со-сре-до-то-чив-шись ("сосредоточенность" -- слово понятное?) на буддийских понятиях и категориях, а не на утеканиях в заполошные проективные зеркалки и самозащиты.*
Я ведь всё равно буду говорить о буддизме: и никуда Вы от этого не денетесь. : )Денетесь куда-то -- прекратим. А пока никуда и не делись, забив пока на более важные, чем буддизм, вопросы : ), -- продолжаем.



> а про самозащиты - так то проще руками-ногами-головой, чем вот так то)))


Согласен: для некоторых людей успокаивать скачущий, как пьяная обезьяна, ум куда сложнее, чем "решать проблемы" руками-ногами-головой или осмеянием ущербных существ, с которыми, надеюсь, не рискнёте работать в контакт от избытка распирающей Вас весёлости...
Но *именно успокоение ума -- это буддизм*, а махать конечностями или "скалить зубы", причиняя вред другим и/или омрачая их умы, -- не буддизм.

----------


## Yeshe

На других форумах ветка с подобным названием сразу станет собранием анекдотов, а здесь - мучительная и нечитаемая разборка на тему чьи смайлики более осмысленные...

Вы чо, народ, шутки юмора закончились?

----------

Pema Sonam (13.02.2011), Дондог (11.08.2011), Турецкий (13.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2011), Шавырин (11.07.2011)

----------


## Турецкий

> На других форумах ветка с подобным названием сразу станет собранием анекдотов, а здесь - мучительная и нечитаемая разборка на тему чьи смайлики более осмысленные...
> 
> Вы чо, народ, шутки юмора закончились?


хы))) это наверное такой "дхармовый юмор" у некоторых буддистов)))

----------


## Yeshe

... Дьявол вдруг оторвался от монитора и треснул себя копытом по лбу.
Рога завибрировали, пошел низкий гул.
- Какой же я идиот!
Дрессированная секретарша-суккуб схватила блокнот и ручку.
- Брось, - сказал ей Дьявол. - Никакой новой каверзы не будет. Уже поздно.
Суккуб преданно смотрела на босса.
- Ты ЖЖ читаешь? - спросил он.
- Иногда, мой господин.
- Так вот... Три тысячи лет назад я обязан был это придумать. Обязан, понимаешь?
- Что именно, мой господин?
- Комментарии! Просто и изящно, я меня побери, комментарии!
Он захихикал.
- Ты только представь, две скрижали с заповедями - и пара триллионов срача в комментах...

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011), Леонид Ш (13.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.02.2011), Паня (28.03.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (10.07.2011), Турецкий (13.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Но при чём тут -- если всё же вернуться к сути -- улыбки махаянских или ваджраянских будд? Они что, улыбаются кому-то адресно, для публики, или они -- придурки? : )


А причем тут улыбки будды и Ваше представление об их безадресности. Ну есть придурки, которые лыбятся, разглядывая картины, безадресно, лишь по причине, что им приятно - как самопроизвольное мочеиспускание... Ладно. Мир богат подобными явлениями. А будды махаянские и ваджраянские здесь причем?

----------


## Pavel

> странная логика - есть радость безадресная - но улыбатся типа - ни-ни?))))


Ну, почему же. Можно и приплясывать. Кто Вам запрещает. Или хочется, чтобы тебя при этом считали умным и контролирующим свои действия?



> а если радость - адресная - то это тоже самое что безадресная улыбка? - т.е. идиотизм?)))


Конечно. Вы пример приведите адресной радости, а потом сами и увидите.
итог:




> радость без адреса = улыбка с адресом = не идиотизм


Умничка - хватаете на лету.



> радость с адресом = улыбка без адреса = идиотизм


Растете над собой.



> хм.. забавный так то алгоритм - не находите?))))


Будьте серьезнее.

----------


## Pavel

> во-во - пара триллионов...


Yeshe, человек, что сочинил этот анекдот, похоже слишком много времени провел в ЖЖ и подрастерял в результате внимательность к чему-либо кроме ЖЖ. Ко всем "скрижалям" "комменты" появлялись задолго то первой официальной публикации самих скрижалей. Вы же это знаете.  :Smilie:  Так что все было придумано "дьяволом", как ему бы и хотелось, Будда знал об этом и ничего  письменно не публиковал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> На других форумах ветка с подобным названием сразу станет собранием анекдотов, а здесь - мучительная и нечитаемая разборка на тему чьи смайлики более осмысленные...


1. Так почему Yeshe, тоскующая по "шуткам юмора", пишет в неюморной, по определению, БФ, а не в другие форумы, каким несть числа? : )
2. К смайликам разговор о юморе и Дхарме (неужто не понятно, что второе -- неизмеримо важнее и ценее первого?) настырно сводил хохотун : ) Турецкий. Юй Кан же возвращал его к азам Дхармы, с какими Турецкий просто не знаком.
3. Юмор и разговор о юморе -- разные вещи. И путать одно с другим -- несообразно. %) И в этом смысле для меня самого по жизни куда ценнее оказалась, к примеру, замечательная, умная и мудрая книга Лихачёва, Панченко и Понырко "Смех в Древней Руси", чем все анеки и приколы, которые слышал и выдавал сам по жизни.

Создайте, наконец, вдобавок к актуальнейшей теме "Весёлые картинки" : ), тему "Шутки юмора"? Гарантирую: ни слова от меня там не появится, ибо наюморился (начиная со школьных КВНов, где был капитаном команды школы) и навкушался всяких "шуток юмора" до отвала, отчего сейчас и по приколистким форумам не ходок...

----------

Марина В (13.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> рассуждая о буддизме и рекомендуя кому-то "не омрачать умы" - это ли признак спокойного и неомраченного ума - омрачать его другим подобными "тяжеловесными" словами? да еще в теме о юморе))) ну не дать не взять - остается лишь думать что у вас вот "дхарма такая")))


Дхарма, о которой говорю и которой стараюсь следовать, -- не некая моя приватная, а -- будд...

Теперь в открытую -- то, что касается развесёлых хохотунов, демонстративно удобряющих своих пустые/бездумные по сути посты эмотиконами.

Такое системное виляние и утекание от любого серьёзного разговора в постебушки и проекции создаёт у меня впечатление об истероидности психотипа их автора.

Человеку, которому, чуть что где сложно по жизни, приходится прятаться от проблем в хамство, незамысловатые постебухи, срочное самолюбование (типа "во загнул, аха? )))") или лезть в драку -- эта жизнь/сансара настолько страшна, что всерьёз задуматься о ней он ещё не способен, ибо это для него опасно: его психика может не выдержать и крышу ему сорвёт напрочь.
Не готов такой человек, другими словами, воспринимать эту "сансару, плин )))" такою, как она есть, со всеми её тёмными и светлыми сторонами.

Отчего и говорил о самозащитах...
Оттого и поясняю/напоминаю такому человеку из поста в пост: *единственный способ гармонизировать свою (и не только свою!) жизнь, это серьёзное и системное занятие практиками успокоения собственного ума*, а не нагромождение сковывающих ум человека самозащит.

Другого способа гармонизировать ум и мир просто не существует.

----------

Мага (08.08.2011)

----------


## Турецкий

> Yeshe, человек, что сочинил этот анекдот, похоже слишком много времени провел в ЖЖ и подрастерял в результате внимательность к чему-либо кроме ЖЖ. Ко всем "скрижалям" "комменты" появлялись задолго то первой официальной публикации самих скрижалей. Вы же это знаете.  Так что все было придумано "дьяволом", как ему бы и хотелось, Будда знал об этом и ничего  письменно не публиковал.


аха))) дьявол скрежеща зубами царапал свои скрижали, а будда молча улыбался как последняя сволочь и приговаривал: "пилите,Шура, пилите... они золотые...")))) - надеюсь все поймут иронию и самоиронию в этой цитате?))) а то ещё подумаете чего... ))) хоть к/ф "Золотой теленок" помните с Юрским в главной роли? правда в таком случае конечно по идее эти слова должен был бы сказать О.Бендер в виде будды, а дьявол - это скорее Паниковский, введший "во искушение" невинного Шуру...)))

забавная интерпретация получилась))) надеюсь Юй Кан не будет настолько против "жабер"?)) а то придется ещё и писать постоянно "я от души посмеялся", "меня прикололо это" и т.п. реплики - для обозначения эмоции вместо кратких "жабер")))

и это все можно было бы понять - не считая того что дьявол - изобретение христиан, которые и буддистов-то готовы причислить к "прислужникам дьявола")))) - хм.. может спросить у христиан на форуме куравева - отчего они так нередко считают?))) вот уж тема для проявления дхармового юмора будет точно)))

----------


## Dron

> 6. том что склонен к самолюбованию
> 
> п.6 - скорее - к самоанализу))) это разные вещи)))


не понимаю такого противопоставления
сидит, например, человек, усиленно занимается самоанализом. И вдруг тааакоооее в себе обнаруживает, аж дыханье перехватывает! 
И давай любоваться!

----------


## Айвар

На мой взгляд, одна из черточек юмора, это позволить всем быть такими как есть.

Даже странно наблюдать как взрослые люди пытаются донести до других свою правоту, выглядит так, словно они хотят переделать все и вся. Комаринный писк имеет больший эффект.
Для сравнения можно вспомнить школьные годы: завидовать кому-то - это да, но переделывать - нет. Неужели понятия "истина" и "справедливость" сыграли такую злую шутку с доктором Плейшнером? А между тем как тут не вспомнить один разговор о значении категорий, хотя бы таких как "моя правда" и "справедливости ради" ...




> Однажды Шэнь Хуэй спросил Хуэй Нэна: «Через какую практику надо пройти, чтобы не попасть в «категорию». Тот ответил: «Я не занимаюсь даже Святой Истиной!» «В таком случае, к какой категории принадлежите вы?» «Даже Святая Истина не существует, поэтому как может быть какая-то категория?»

----------


## Dron

> На мой взгляд, одна из черточек юмора, это позволить всем быть такими как есть.


да, пожалуйста, выпишите мне позволение

----------


## Айвар

> да, пожалуйста, выпишите мне позволение


нет, вам не выпишу, а то пропишетесь ...

----------


## Марина В

> ...а будда молча улыбался как последняя сволочь...


А вот если остановиться (т.е. _остановить себя_) и задуматься наконец? Хотя бы над тем, что кого-то такие брызги потока сознания и оскорбить могут? Вопрос риторический.

----------

Юй Кан (13.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> 2 Pavel 
> 
> 1. мать увидела своего ребенка и ей стало радостно - адресная радость?
> 2. она улыбнулась несмотря что ребенок не видит её - потому что ей стало радостно - безадресная улыбка?
> 3. неужели это и есть идиотизм?
> 
> *почесал репу*


1) А Вы видели радость адресную, чтобы задаваться вопросом, в каких случаях она адресная, а в каких нет?
2) Безадресная улыбка, как и в ранее приведенном примере с наблюдателем картины.
3) Это поведение не контролирующего своих поступков человека. Я уже говорил, что такое поведение сродни самопроизвольному мочеиспусканию. По-Вашему непроизвольное (неосознанное) действование - это действие умного человека?

Мимика - это язык общения. Если человек начинает непроизвольно разговаривать сам с собой, то он - "псих-тихушник".  :Smilie:  

"Чешите репу" дальше - полезно.

----------


## Dron

> нет, вам не выпишу, а то пропишетесь ...


т.е . вы не позволяете мне быть самим собой.
ок. Я буду вами, годится?

----------


## Турецкий

> не понимаю такого противопоставления
> сидит, например, человек, усиленно занимается самоанализом. И вдруг тааакоооее в себе обнаруживает, аж дыханье перехватывает! 
> И давай любоваться!


ну может кому-то и так нравится... но зачем мне-то (уж коль речь обо мне ведете) делать то в чем не вижу смысла?

----------


## Dron

> ну может кому-то и так нравится... но зачем мне-то (уж коль речь обо мне ведете) делать то в чем не вижу смысла?


хм, зачем так сходу отказываться от возможности обнаружить в себе нечто захватывающее?
предвзятость снижает качество самоанализа.

----------


## Турецкий

> 1) А Вы видели радость адресную, чтобы задаваться вопросом, в каких случаях она адресная, а в каких нет?
> 2) Безадресная улыбка, как и в ранее приведенном примере с наблюдателем картины.
> 3) Это поведение не контролирующего своих поступков человека. Я уже говорил, что такое поведение сродни самопроизвольному мочеиспусканию. По-Вашему непроизвольное (неосознанное) действование - это действие умного человека?
> 
> Мимика - это язык общения. Если человек начинает непроизвольно разговаривать сам с собой, то он - "псих-тихушник".  
> 
> "Чешите репу" дальше - полезно.


*почесал репу*--- странно вы ответили на вопросы... подитожим?

*вопрос 1.*мать увидела своего ребенка и ей стало радостно - адресная радость?

*ответ 1.*  Вы видели радость адресную, чтобы задаваться вопросом, в каких случаях она адресная, а в каких нет? *т.е. в данном случае - да - адресная?*

*вопрос 2.*она улыбнулась несмотря что ребенок не видит её - потому что ей стало радостно - безадресная улыбка?

*ответ 2.*  Безадресная улыбка, как и в ранее приведенном примере с наблюдателем картины.*т.е. в данном случае - да - безадресная?*

*вопрос 3.*неужели это и есть идиотизм?

*ответ 3.*  Это поведение не контролирующего своих поступков человека. Я уже говорил, что такое поведение сродни самопроизвольному мочеиспусканию. По-Вашему непроизвольное (неосознанное) действование - это действие умного человека? *неконтролирующий себя человек... т.е. сродни идиотизму?*

*вывод:* мать, радостно улыбающаяся, глядя на свое дитя - существо творящее идиотизм, т.к. не контролирует своих поступков, т.е. поступает глупо подобно непроизвольному мочеиспусканию.

*чесал репу дальше* т.е. целиком мой пример совпадает с вашими доводами о адресности и безадресности улыбок и счастья и о причинах идиотизма?

значит чесать репу - полезно?

----------


## Турецкий

> хм, зачем так сходу отказываться от возможности обнаружить в себе нечто захватывающее?


зачем мне это?




> предвзятость снижает качество самоанализа.


в чем предвзятость если просто не вижу смысла и потому нет желания?

----------


## Dron

> зачем мне это?


ради непредвзятости. Ну, чтобы не впадать в крайность самобичевания.






> в чем предвзятость если просто не вижу смысла и потому нет желания?


предвзятость: "путем самоанализа не обнаружить нечто восхитительное"

----------


## Турецкий

> ради непредвзятости. Ну, чтобы не впадать в крайность самобичевания.


 мне и так ровно - причем тут самобичевание? зачем мне это? это не мое свойство.




> предвзятость: "путем самоанализа не обнаружить нечто восхитительное"


просто не вижу смысла - какая в этом предвзятость?

----------


## Dron

> мне и так ровно - причем тут самобичевание? зачем мне это? это не мое свойство.
> просто не вижу смысла - какая в этом предвзятость?


ну что здесь скажешь? Просто занимайтесь самоанализом и не сдерживайте ликование когда найдете нечто достойное, вот и все что я хотел сказать.

----------

Турецкий (13.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> *почесал репу*
> значит чесать репу - полезно?


Ну не так уж буквально. Смотря какая репа. Если "репа" совсем уж репа, то бесполезно - хоть сколько чеши.  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

Юмор, мудрость, бодхичитта - все это долгосрочные инвестиции, это как своего рода задачи для ума, который не любит бездействовать. Семена взойдут, когда придет время, когда созреют обстоятельства.

----------


## Айвар

Вот показалось знакомым текст детской ваджрной песенки 



> Антошка, Антошка, пойдём копать картошку, 
> Антошка, Антошка, пойдём копать картошку, 
> Тили-тили трали-вали 
> Это мы не проходили, это нам не задавали 
> Тили-тили, трали-вали 
> Это мы не проходили, это нам не задавали 
> Па-рам-пам-пам, Па-рам-пам-пам 
> 
> Антошка, Антошка, сыграй нам на гармошке, 
> ...


м

----------


## Aliona

Взято отсюда.

----------

Дондог (10.07.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011)

----------


## Евгений Габелев

> Юмор, мудрость, бодхичитта - все это долгосрочные инвестиции, это как своего рода задачи для ума, который не любит бездействовать. Семена взойдут, когда придет время, когда созреют обстоятельства.


Согласен. Вот только много среди наших есть людей слишком серьезных. искрене полагающих шутки по поводу дхармы неуместными.
Проверим, сколь их среди нас здесь.

Вот например текст ""Алмазное лукошко" с очень вольными интерпретациями некоторых текстов медитаций. (Простирания, Ваджарасатва, Гуру-йога):
http://www.proza.ru/2010/11/25/1139

Как оно вам такие "семена для ума"? Нет желания автора на костер притащить?  :Wink:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.02.2011), Уэф (05.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Как оно вам такие "семена для ума"? Нет желания автора на костер притащить?


Но вы же сами выбираете друзей ... 
А что вы станете делать с оглашенными, которые будут допускать пять неверных способов восприятия, и на основании собственных заблуждений-ошибок станут учить дхарме?
Часто ли совпадают слова и смысл, часто ли люди истолковывают их верно?
Ведь реально мы находимся в ситуации, когда нам все время наступают на ноги, а мы пятясь, наступаем на других ... похоже на то, что извинениями тут не поможешь.
Мы не можем отвечать за восприятие других людей, но можем отвечать за чистоту собственного восприятия. Поэтому автор и этого и любого другого повествования, он все же будда будущего ...

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (06.08.2011)

----------


## Николай Бе

Все мы умрем. 
Тут еще одна тема - птица жрет рыбу, а в итоге и сама умрет. Задумывается ли она об этом?
Это было бы смешно, если не было бы так грустно. :О(

----------

Денис Евгеньев (11.07.2011), Дондог (08.07.2011)

----------


## Рюдзи

Мне вот тоже в последнее время был интересен этот вопрос, особенно после прочитанной где-то цитаты Будды про серьёзность.
Впринципе все согласились, что есть юмор хороший, полезный и плохой, злой. Первый - это как правило, самоирония, второй - подшучивание над другими(кстати, если бы всем людям было присуще здоровое чувство юмора и некая доля самоиронии или контролируемой глупости, если угодно, то и обидеть "злой шуткой" никого нельзя было бы). 
_"Однажды во время прогулки Чжаочжоу и его ученик Вэнь Янь решили посостязаться в том, кто из них поставит себя в более унизительное положение. Победителю полагалось угостить проигравшего пирогом. "Я осел", - сказал Чжаочжоу. "Тогда я его задница". - "А я червь в его дерьме". - "Чем ты там занимаешься?" - поинтересовался учитель. "Провожу там лето. И Чжаочжоу пришлось принять от Вэнь Яня полагавшийся пирог._

Но в этой теме я нигде не увидел упоминания о таком виде юмора, как *абсурдный юмор*. 
Основанный на игре слов, например, как это часто бывает в анекдотах про Штирлица(что не анекдот - коан практически) или часто встречается в творчестве Пелевина("Тулку много, а толку мало").
Также подобный тип юмора широко представлен в мультипликации или в фильмах троицы Цукер-Абрахамс-Цукер, например.
Что скажете о таком юморе? Он ведь, как правило, безличен или настолько гиперболизирован, что даже при желании не получается воспринимать его всерьёз.
И в тоже время он здорово "рвёт шаблоны"(как коаны опять же), напоминает о парадоксальности и иллюзорности мира, etc.

----------

Дондог (10.07.2011), Кузьмич (11.07.2011)

----------


## Буль

А коаны кому-то напоминают о парадоксальности и иллюзорности мира??? Фигасе... я не знал...

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz6FM55VUnk
поучительный мультик)

----------

Alekk (11.07.2011), Tenzin Dukkar (11.07.2011), Сергей Хабаров (06.08.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (06.08.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

> Но в этой теме я нигде не увидел упоминания о таком виде юмора, как *абсурдный юмор*.


"... если мы говорим, что ничего не
существует ни изнутри, ни снаружи,  то явля-
ется вопрос: изнутри и снаружи чего? Что-то,
видно, все же существует?  А может, и не су-
ществует.Тогда для чего же мы говорим изнут-
ри и снаружи?..." 
(Д.Хармс " О явлениях и существованиях N 2")

http://harms.ouc.ru/avleniah-i-suschestvovaniah-n2.html

----------

Joy (11.07.2011), Wyrd (21.09.2011), Дордже (12.07.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (06.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2011)

----------


## Николай Бе

> И в тоже время он здорово "рвёт шаблоны"(как коаны опять же), напоминает о парадоксальности и иллюзорности мира, etc.


Настоятельно рекомендую тогда работы комик-группы Монти Пайтон (посмотрите в википедии), а особенно фильм 1975 года Монти Пайтон и Священный Грааль / Monty Python And The Holy Grail, на торрентах он есть (воровать плохо!  :Smilie: .

Вообще же, посмотрите фильмы Терри Гилльяма, как мне субъективно кажется идеи очень схожи по духу с буддизмом. 
Бразилия, Воображариум доктора Парнассуса, Король Рыбак, Страна приливов - есть и юмор и идеи иллюзорности существования в этом мире, закон кармы. Только Страх и ненависть в Лас-Вегасе весьма специфичен и противоречив вышесказанному. :О)))

----------


## Рюдзи

Разумеется, я и Хармса подразмуевал в том числе и Монти Пайтонов с Гилльямом видел.
Мне ещё Шоу Фрая и Лори нравится.

----------


## Юй Кан

Туда же -- и весь театр абсурда.
Ещё в 80-х, улекаясь чань-/дзэнскими притчами и коанами, был почти потрясён, прочитав взахлёб "В ожидании Годо" Ионеско, но дальше копать в этом направлении не стал, ибо -- по сравнению с чань/дзэн -- длинно, а смысла -- не больше... : )

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Долго думал куда определить эту статейку, в итоге решил что иначе как юмором это не назовёшь  :Smilie: .

"Подвыпивший тибетский монах — пассажир рейса Москва—Дели — стал в четверг виновником переполоха в аэропорту “Шереметьево”
Иностранец во время полета громко сообщил, что самолет взорвется в воздухе.

Как удалось выяснить “МК”, панику среди пассажиров лайнера посеял 45-летний гражданин Непала Калден Лама, летевший на историческую родину. Иностранец поднялся на борт, будучи навеселе, и сразу принялся названивать знакомым. Мужчина громко кричал в трубку, и другие пассажиры прекрасно слышали суть разговора. Внезапно он сообщил своему собеседнику, что самолет, на котором он полетит, взорвется в воздухе. Настороженные пассажиры тут же оповестили персонал авиакомпании, а те — полицейских. Самолет еще не успел взлететь, поэтому сотрудники линейного отдела проверили воздушное судно со служебной собакой и доставили жителя Непала в служебное помещение для беседы. Из-за этого рейс был задержан на 5 часов. Нетрезвый пассажир объяснил, что он предсказывает будущее и, как только поднялся в самолет, почувствовал от людей мощный поток отрицательной энергии. Своими предчувствиями мужчина поделился со знакомым по телефону. Позже выяснилось, что Калден Лама — выпускник одного из тибетских тантрических колледжей-монастырей. Позиционирует себя как мастера исполнения буддийских ритуалов, а также как целителя и философа. В России мужчина живет уже давно, здесь он занимается популяризацией своего учения и проводит занятия в различных буддистских центрах.

Как пояснили “МК” в УТ МВД РФ по ЦФО, в отношении гражданина Непала составлен протокол за появление в общественных местах в состоянии алкогольного опьянения. Однако не исключено, что мужчина будет привлечен к уголовной ответственности за заведомо ложное сообщение об акте терроризма. Кроме того, компания-авиаперевозчик, понесшая существенные убытки в результате неадекватных действий медиума, после подсчета суммы ущерба собирается предъявить тибетскому монаху иск."
http://www.mk.ru/incident/article/20...a-terakt-.html

----------

Denli (26.11.2011), Велеслав (05.08.2011), Джигме (04.08.2011), Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Майя П

обороссиянился....

----------


## Шавырин

> В России мужчина живет уже давно, здесь он занимается популяризацией своего учения и проводит занятия в различных буддистских центрах.


http://mari-mag.livejournal.com/11510.html

И это всё о нём?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> http://mari-mag.livejournal.com/11510.html
> 
> И это всё о нём?


Возможно, не знаю, я вообще об этом Ламе (и Лама ли он ?) ничего не слышал.

----------

Шавырин (04.08.2011)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> http://mari-mag.livejournal.com/11510.html
> 
> И это всё о нём?


Да. Он, кстати, не монах, в статье ошиблись.

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2011), Шавырин (04.08.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Однако не исключено, что мужчина будет привлечен к уголовной ответственности за заведомо ложное сообщение об акте терроризма.


Ключевое слово здесь-- "заведомо". Обвинению нужно будет доказать что предсказатель будущего до своего предсказания знал о том, что оно будет ложным. К тому же из статьи не следует что информатор характеризовал взрыв как акт терроризма, а не, к примеру, как несчастный случай.

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Нетрезвый пассажир объяснил, что он предсказывает будущее и, как только поднялся в самолет, почувствовал от людей мощный поток отрицательной энергии. Своими предчувствиями мужчина поделился со знакомым по телефону. 
> http://www.mk.ru/incident/article/20...a-terakt-.html


нетрезвый человек перепутал потоки отрицательной энергии, энергия говорила о том, что ЗДЕСЬ будут серьезные проблемы у него .... За здоровый образ жизни!

интересно на каком языке он громко говорил?

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Бо

> Калден Лама - тибетец, мастер тантрических ритуалов, носитель титула лама гьюпа, выпускник тибетского тантрического колледжа-монастыря Гьюто, в котором он обучался с 1972 по 1996 год. 
> 
> Долгое время проживая в России, Лама снискал себе репутацию знатока тантрических пудж и ритуалов, выполняя их как в буддийских центрах (Московский Центр Ламы Цонкапы, Центр Московской Буддийской Общины), так и индивидуально, для своих учеников и всех желающих.


http://www.fpmt.ru/index.php?option=...id=27&Itemid=2

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.08.2011)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

:Big Grin: 
Вот же подняли переполох СМИ! С русскими туристами на отдых не летали по самым популярным напрвлениям?!)) В любом самолёте до Турции можно такого наслушаться... :Smilie:  И пьяных мастеров там навалом)
"Гениальность имеет предел, лишь человеческая глупость безгранична!" А. Эйнштейн))

А о юморе хочется добавить любимую цитату!

"Я понял, в чём ваша беда: вы слишком серьёзны. Умное лицо — это ещё не признак ума, господа. Все глупости на земле делаются именно с этим выражением лица. Вы улыбайтесь, господа. Улыбайтесь!" Барон Иероним Карл Фридрих фон Мюнхгаузен :Wink:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Ключевое слово здесь-- "заведомо". Обвинению нужно будет доказать что предсказатель будущего до своего предсказания знал о том, что оно будет ложным. К тому же из статьи не следует что информатор характеризовал взрыв как акт терроризма, а не, к примеру, как несчастный случай.


+
было ли само сообщение ? Сказать что-либо в приватном разговоре по мобильному телефону совершенно не означает сообщить об акте терроризма в компетентные органы, широкому кругу лиц или одному лицу с целью дальнейшего распространения сообщения...

----------

Буль (05.08.2011), Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот же подняли переполох СМИ!


Вообще -- нигде никакого переполоха, кроме как в БФ. : )
Была, как понимаю, информативная заметка в одном издании -- о забавном для посторонних происшествии -- и фсё.
Что до юмора, так поставьте себя на место любого из пассажиров того самого рейса, *задержанного на 5 часов*?
Хватит у Вас ЧЮ улыбаться пять часов? : )

----------

Alexey Elkin (05.08.2011), Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Уэф

http://ariom.ru/litera/2003-html/shi...nkariov-01.htm

если вдруг кто не читал.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (06.08.2011), Шавырин (05.08.2011)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Вообще -- нигде никакого переполоха, кроме как в БФ. : )
> Была, как понимаю, информативная заметка в одном издании -- о забавном для посторонних происшествии -- и фсё.
> Что до юмора, так поставьте себя на место любого из пассажиров того самого рейса, *задержанного на 5 часов*?
> Хватит у Вас ЧЮ улыбаться пять часов? : )


Хватит, проверено на личном опыте сидения в славном аэропорте Внуково, вылет перенесли на сутки!!!Ночевали в каком-то отельчике не далеко от аэропорта)) Никакой бомбы, компания просто продинамила целый самолёт людей :Wink: ) Мне ничуть настроение не попортило. Русский стиль... :Smilie: 

В плане ожидания Россия самое лучшее место)Ждать научился в институте. Простоял 2 часа за методичками и ... не получил.  :Kiss:

----------

Lungrig (05.08.2011), Wyrd (21.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я загранпаспорт пять часов в очереди ждал, и пришлось приходить на следующий день.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Я загранпаспорт пять часов в очереди ждал, и пришлось приходить на следующий день.


Самая лучшая практика для буддиста. :Smilie:  Сохранить алмазный ум в условиях: паспортных столов, поликлиник, военкоматов, жеков и т.д.! Вот где всю суть постигнешь в боевых условиях! :Mad: ...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ОМммм))

----------

Lion Miller (07.01.2012), Lungrig (05.08.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Кстати да, раньше ожидания или поездки были мучительны, а теперь всегда есть чем заняться незаметно.

----------

Lion Miller (07.01.2012), Pema Sonam (06.08.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (01.09.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Что до юмора, так поставьте себя на место любого из пассажиров того самого рейса, *задержанного на 5 часов*?


_Мне представляется совсем простая штука:
Хотели кушать, и съели Кука!_
... в смысле: компания задерживала самолёт по техническим причинам, но тут подвернулся "козёл отпущения", вот на него и списали задержку рейса. Что можно выяснять у человека в течение *5-ти часов*?

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Переполох продолжается? : )))

----------


## Юй Кан

> _Мне представляется совсем простая штука:
> Хотели кушать, и съели Кука!_
> ... в смысле: компания задерживала самолёт по техническим причинам, но тут подвернулся "козёл отпущения", вот на него и списали задержку рейса. Что можно выяснять у человека в течение *5-ти часов*?


Вообще, как я слышал : ), в аэропортах есть расписание, куда так просто новый рейс не вставить...

----------


## Майя П

> Вообще, как я слышал : ), в аэропортах есть расписание, куда так просто новый рейс не вставить...


можно вставить рейс - в ночное время, когда такси от 200 долларов....и не спящие взволнованные близкие, а если стыковочные рейсы  :Cry: ?
а при задержке рейса более 3 часов - нужно питание, гостиница.....
а вы не замечали, что примерно 70%  редко летающих слегка нервничают перед отлетом....
а маленькие дети?   
в общем: это далеко не шутка, это деградация.... 
(В Европе, скорее всего, получил бы статью....)

----------


## Буль

> Вообще, как я слышал : ), в аэропортах есть расписание, куда так просто новый рейс не вставить...


Это не так. В противном случае 2-3 аэропорта, не принимающие рейсы из-за "погоды" разрушили бы планирование полётов по всей стране  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не так. В противном случае 2-3 аэропорта, не принимающие рейсы из-за "погоды" разрушили бы планирование полётов по всей стране


Чего не так-то? %)
Вставить новый рейс -- сложно, но *возможно*, что и было сделано, как понимаю, всего (или аж -- кому как : ) через пять часов.
Наконец, исходя из чего Вы полагаете, будто компания намеренно устроила задержку рейса, воспользовавшись нетрезвым ламой? Может, они его ещё и специально напоили, а? : ))

Ну бестолковый же разговор, право слово, если вести его на уровне "мне представляется", а не исходя из самих фактов без имхошных домыслов...

----------


## Буль

> Чего не так-то? %)
> Вставить новый рейс -- сложно, но *возможно*, что и было сделано, как понимаю, всего (или аж -- кому как : ) через пять часов.


У меня знакомый работает авиадиспетчером в Пулково. Его слова: "Если борт готов, его отправят в течение 20-45 минут".




> Наконец, исходя из чего Вы полагаете, будто компания намеренно устроила задержку рейса, воспользовавшись нетрезвым ламой?


Я такого никогда не предполагал




> Может, они его ещё и специально напоили, а? : ))


Возможно лама был не на столько уж пьян. Мне не понятна ситуация в частях:

1. Если его сняли с рейса из-за того, что он дебоширил, будучи пьяным-- то зачем его 5 часов ждал самолёт? Ждали когда пассажир протрезвеет?

2. Если его сняли с рейса из-за сообщения о готовящимся взрыве-- то почему его отпустили, а самолёт не досмотрели? Он в течение 5-ти часов убеждал их в том, что он пошутил, и ему через 5 часов поверили на слово?




> Ну бестолковый же разговор, право слово, если вести его на уровне "мне представляется", а не исходя из самих фактов без имхошных домыслов...


Некоторые факты изложены в статье. Именно из них я и исхожу.

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.08.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У меня знакомый работает авиадиспетчером в Пулково. Его слова: "Если борт готов, его отправят в течение 20-45 минут".


Какое "борт готов", если в СБ аэропорта было получено сообщение то ли о готовящемся теракте, то ли о неисправности самолёта?




> Сообщение от Юй Кан  
> Наконец, исходя из чего Вы полагаете, будто компания намеренно устроила задержку рейса, воспользовавшись нетрезвым ламой?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я такого никогда не предполагал





> _Мне представляется [...]_ *компания задерживала самолёт* по техническим причинам, но тут подвернулся "козёл отпущения", вот на него и списали задержку рейса.


Или коварная авиакомпания задерживала самолёт не намеренно, воспользовавшись "козлом отпущения"?




> Возможно лама был не на столько уж пьян.


Насколько "не на столько уж"? : )




> 1. Если его сняли с рейса из-за того, что он дебоширил, будучи пьяным-- то зачем его 5 часов ждал самолёт? Ждали когда пассажир протрезвеет?
> 2. Если его сняли с рейса из-за сообщения о готовящимся взрыве-- то почему его отпустили, а самолёт не досмотрели? Он в течение 5-ти часов убеждал их в том, что он пошутил, и ему через 5 часов поверили на слово?


1. Разве в заметке сказано, что он дебоширил?
2. Разве он пошутил, будучи уверен в своих ощущениях/предчувствиях?
3. Откуда ведомо, что его вообще отпустили и -- когда именно?
4. С чего взято, будто самолёт не досмотрели, если сказано, что в этом участвовали даже собаки? : )
5. *Откуда все эти "простые" домыслы, включая отбрасывание простого варианта, что проверка самолёта заняла времени больше, чем допустимо для быстрого отправления борта в рейс вне расписания?*




> Некоторые факты изложены в статье. Именно из них я и исхожу.


... вводя всё новые и новые измышленные "сущности" и допущения?

Бао, я сдаюсь! %)

----------


## Буль

> Какое "борт готов", если в СБ аэропорта было получено сообщение то ли о готовящемся теракте, то ли о неисправности самолёта?


Ну значит борт был не готов, а не просто стоял в готовности 5 часов из-за отсутствия "окна" в расписании вылетов, согласитесь!




> Или коварная авиакомпания задерживала самолёт не намеренно, воспользовавшись "козлом отпущения"?


Ну раз уж Вы потрудились прочитать первое моё объяснение и всё равно не поняли его смысла то я перескажу свою мысль другими словами. Я подозреваю что авиакомпания задерживала вылет самолёта по своим причинам, но, т.к. волею случая на борту оказался выпивший гражданин, да к тому же ещё и с высказываниями о взрыве, ответственность за задержку рейса авиакомпания решила возложить на него, воспользовавшись удобным случаем.




> Насколько "не на столько уж"? : )


Настолько, что самолёт не мог продолжать из-за этого рейс.




> 1. Разве в заметке сказано, что он дебоширил?


В в заметке описаны действия пассажира, которые я характеризую как дебош.




> 2. Разве он пошутил, будучи уверен в своих ощущениях/предчувствиях?


Если бы он говорил о взрыве серьёзно-- его бы не отпустили.



> 3. Откуда ведомо, что его вообще отпустили и -- когда именно?


_в отношении гражданина Непала составлен протокол за появление в общественных местах в состоянии алкогольного опьянения_ после этого, как правило, нарушителя отпускают. Или Вы полагаете что он до сих пор в СИЗО мается?



> 4. С чего взято, будто самолёт не досмотрели, если сказано, что в этом участвовали даже собаки? : )


Досмотр-- это не с собакой по проходу пройтись. Нужно высаживать пассажиров, выгружать багаж, досматривать сам лайнер... 




> 5. *Откуда все эти "простые" домыслы, включая отбрасывание простого варианта, что проверка самолёта заняла времени больше, чем допустимо для быстрого отправления борта в рейс вне расписания?*


Из логического умозаключения что если на лайнере производились оперативные мероприятия и из-за этого рейс был задержан на 5 часов, то виновника этого действа не выпускают с протоколом "о появлении в общественных местах в состоянии алкогольного опьянения".

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> Из логического умозаключения что если на лайнере производились оперативные мероприятия и из-за этого рейс был задержан на 5 часов, то виновника этого действа не выпускают с протоколом "о появлении в общественных местах в состоянии алкогольного опьянения".


Что-то юмором тут и не пахнет :Smilie:

----------

Буль (06.08.2011), Уэф (06.08.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Что-то юмором тут и не пахнет


В этом-то и цимес!  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Как-то Калден ламу укусила пчела в язык когда он пил сок из коробки. Язык его разбух и он с трудом разговаривал его повезли в больницу и там ему хотели поставить укол. Но он отказался говоря что Калден ламе нельзя ставить уколы и там была одна врач которая смеялась и говорила что так не бывает чтобы пчела кусала людей в язык. Вечером того же дня приехал настоятель дацана из поселка и рассказал что ту женщину укусила пчела. К ней в форточку залетела пчела и залетев ей в рот уколола ее язык. Калден ламу привез в Россию Тело ринпоче. Он увидел его в Индии и предложил поехать в Россию. Калден лама ответил что нет он не поедет пч он плохой монах, на что Тело ринпоче сказал что ему как раз нужен плохой монах)

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.08.2011), Сергей Бугаев (23.04.2021)

----------


## Рахель

Вот какую шутку я недавно прочла на форуме русских эмигрантов в США (очень актуальную, на мой взгляд)  :Wink: 

Американский форум - Ты задаешь вопрос, тебе дают на него ответ.
Израильский форум - Ты задаешь вопрос, тебе задают вопрос. 
Российский форум - Ты задаешь вопрос, и тебе долго рассказывают, какой ты м**ак!

----------

Eternal Jew (05.09.2011), Pema Sonam (05.09.2011), Vladiimir (05.09.2011), Wyrd (21.09.2011), Алексей Е (05.09.2011), Алик (28.01.2013), Антончик (22.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.09.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Мужик на шарах

В 1982 году Ларри Уолтерс, пенсионер из Лос-Анджелеса решил осуществить давнюю мечту - полететь, но не на самолете. Он изобрел собственный способ путешествовать по воздуху. Уолтерс привязал к удобному креслу сорок пять метеорологических шаров, наполненных гелием, каждый из которых имел метр в диаметре. Он уселся в кресло, взяв запас бутербродов, пиво и дробовик.

По сигналу, его друзья отвязали веревку, удерживавшую кресло. Ларри Уолтерс собирался плавно подняться всего на тридцать метров, однако кресло, как из пушки, взлетело на пять километров. Соседи обсуждают. Звонить ли 911? Зачем? Человек улетел. Летать не запрещено. Закон не нарушен. Насилия не было. Америка - свободная страна. Хочешь летать - и лети к чертовой матери... Часа через четыре диспетчер ближнего аэропорта слышит доклад пилота с заходящего лайнера...

- Да, кстати, парни, вы в курсе, что у вас тут в посадочном эшелоне какой-то мудак летает на садовом стуле?
- Что-что? - переспрашивает диспетчер, галлюцинируя от переутомления.
- Летает, говорю. Вцепился в свой стул. Все-таки аэропорт, я и подумал, мало ли что...
- Командир, - поддает металла диспетчер, - у вас проблемы?
- У меня? Никаких, все нормально
- Вы не хотите передать управление второму пилоту?
- Зачем? - изумляется командир. - Вас не понял.
- Борт 1419, повторите доклад диспетчеру!
- Я сказал, что у вас в посадочном эшелоне мудак летает на садовом стуле. Мне не мешает. Но ветер, знаете...

Диспетчер врубает громкую трансляцию. У старшего смены квадратные глаза. В начало полосы с воем мчатся пожарные и скорая помощь. Полоса очищена, движение приостановлено: экстренная ситуация. Лайнер садится в штатном режиме. По трапу взбегают фэбээровец и психиатр.

Доклад со следующего борта:
- Да какого еще хрена тут у вас козел на воздушных шариках путь загораживает, вы вообще за воздухом следите?
В диспетчерской тихая паника. Неизвестный психотропный газ над аэропортом.
- Спокойно, кэптен. А кроме вас, его кто-нибудь видит?
- Мне что, бросить штурвал и идти в салон опрашивать пассажиров, кто из них ослеп?
- Почему вы считаете, что они могут ослепнуть? Какие еще симптомы расстройств вы можете назвать?
- Земля, я ничего не считаю, я просто сказал, что эта гадская птица на веревочках работает воздушным заградителем. А расстройством я могу назвать работу с вашим аэропортом.

Диспетчер трясет головой и выливает на нее стакан воды и, перепутав руки, чашечку кофе: он утерял самоконтроль.

Третий самолет:
- Да, и хочу поделиться с вами тем наблюдением, джентльмены, что удивительно нелепо и одиноко выглядит на этой высоте человек без самолета.
- Вы в каком смысле??!!
- О. И в прямом, и в философском... и в аэродинамическом.

В диспетчерской пахнет крутым первоапрельским розыгрышем, но календарь дату не подтверждает.

Четвертый борт леденяще вежлив:
- Земля, докладываю, что только что какой-то парень чуть не влез ко мне в левый двигатель, создав угрозу аварийной ситуации. Не хочу засорять эфир при посадке. По завершении полета обязан составить письменный доклад.

Диспетчер смотрит в воздушное пространство взглядом Горгоны Медузы, убивающей все, что движется.

- И скажите студентам, что если эти идиоты будут праздновать Хэллоуин рядом с посадочной глиссадой, то это добром не кончится! - просит следующий.
- Сколько их?
- А я почем знаю?
- Спокойно, борт. Доложите по порядку. Что вы видите?
- Посадочную полосу вижу хорошо.
- К черту полосу!
- Не понял? В смысле?
- Продолжайте посадку!!
- А я что делаю? Земля, у вас там все в порядке?
- Доложите - вы наблюдаете неопознанный летательный объект?
- А чего тут не опознать-то? Очень даже опознанный.
- Что это?
- Человек.
- Он что, суперйог какой-то, что там летает?
- А я почем знаю, кто он такой.
- Так. По порядку. Где вы его видите?
- Уже не вижу.
- Почему?
- Потому что улетел.
- Кто?
- Я.
- Куда?
- Земля, вы с ума сошли? Вы мозги включаете? Я захожу к вам на посадку!
- А человек где?
- Который?
- Который летает!!!
- Это что... вы его запустили? А на хрена? Я не понял!
- Он был?
- Летающий человек?
- Да!!!
- Конечно был? Что я, псих.
- А сейчас?
- Мне некогда за ним следить! Откуда я знаю, где он! Напустили черт-те кого в посадочный эшелон и еще требуют следить за ними! Плевать мне, где он сейчас болтается!
- Спокойно, кэптен. Вы можете его описать?
- Мудак на садовом стуле!
- А почему он летает?
- А потому что он мудак! Вот поймайте и спросите, почему он, тля, летает!
- Что его в воздухе-то держит? - в отчаянии надрывается диспетчер. - Какая етицкая сила? Какое летательное средство?! Не может же он на стуле летать!!!
- Так у него к стулу шарики привязаны.

Далее следует непереводимая игра слов, ибо диспетчер понял, что воздухоплаватель привязал яйца к стулу, и требует объяснить ему причину подъемной силы этого сексомазахизма.

- Его что, Господь в воздухе за яйца держит, что ли?!
- Сэр, я придерживаюсь традиционной сексуальной ориентации, и не совсем вас понимаю, сэр, - политкорректно отвечает борт. - Он привязал к стулу воздушные шарики, сэр. Видимо, они надуты легким газом.
- Откуда у него шарики?
- Это вы мне?
- Простите, кэптен. Мы просто хотим проверить. Вы можете его описать?
- Ну, парень. Нестарый мужчина. В шортах и рубашке.
- Так. Он белый или черный?
- Он синий.
- Кэптен? Что значит - синий?...
- Вы знаете, какая тут температура за бортом? Попробуйте сами полетать без самолета.

Этот радиообмен в сумасшедшем доме идет в ритме рэпа. Воздушное движение интенсивное. Диспетчер просит таблетку от шизофрении. Прилетные рейсы адресуют на запасные аэропорты. Вылеты задерживаются. На радарах - ничего! Человек маленький и не железный, шарики маленькие и резиновые. Связываются с авиабазой. Объясняют и клянутся: врач в трубку подтверждает. Поднимают истребитель.

Наш воздухоплаватель в преисподней над бездной, в прострации от ужаса, околевший и задубевший, судорожно дыша ледяным разреженным воздухом, предсмертным взором пропускает рядом ревущие на снижении лайнеры. Он слипся и смерзся воедино со своим крошечным креслицем, его качает и таскает, и сознание закуклилось. Очередной рев раскатывается громче и рядом - в ста метрах пролетает истребитель. Голова летчика в просторном фонаре с любопытством вертится в его сторону. Вдали истребитель закладывает разворот, и на обратном пролете пилот крутит пальцем у виска.

Этого наш бывший летчик-курсант стерпеть не может, зрительный центр в мерзлом мозгу передает команду на впрыск адреналина, сердце толкает кровь, - и он показывает пилоту средний палец.
- Живой, - неодобрительно докладывает истребитель на базу.
Ну. Поднимают полицейский вертолет.

А вечереет... Темнеет! Холодает. И вечерним бризом, согласно законам метеорологии, шары медленно сносит к морю. Он дрейфует уже над берегом.

Из вертолета орут и машут! За шумом, разумеется, ничего не слышно. Сверху пытаются подцепить его крюком на тросе, но мощная струя от винта сдувает шары в сторону, креслице болтается враскачку, как бы не вывалился!... И спасательная операция завершается по его собственному рецепту, что в чем-то обидно... Вертолет возвращается со снайпером, слепит со ста метров прожектором, и снайпер простреливает верхний зонд. И второй. Смотрят с сомнением... Снижается? Внизу уже болтаются все береговые катера. Вольная публика на произвольных плавсредствах наслаждается зрелищем и мешает береговой охране. Головы задраны, и кто-то уже упал в воду. Третий шарик с треском лопается, и снижение грозди делается явным. На пятом простреленном шаре наш парень с ком и брызгами шлепается в волны. Но веревки, на которых висели сдутые шары, запутались в высоковольтных проводах, что вызвало короткое замыкание. Целый район Лонг-Бич остался без электричества.

Фары светят, буруны белеют, катера мчатся! Его вытраливают из воды и начинают отдирать от стула. Врач щупает пульс на шее, смотрит в зрачки, сует в нос нашатырь, колет кофеин с глюкозой и релаксанты в вену. Как только врач отворачивается, пострадавшему вливают стакан виски в глотку, трут уши, бьют по морде... и лишь тогда силами четырех матросов разжимают пальцы и расплетают ноги, закрученные винтом вокруг ножек стула.

Под пыткой он начал приходить в себя, в смысле массаж. Самостоятельно стучит зубами. Улыбается, когда в каменные от судороги мышцы вгоняют булавки. И наконец произносит первое матерное слово. То есть жизнь налаживается.

И когда на набережной его перегружают в скорую, и фотовспышки прессы слепят толпу, пронырливой корреспондентке удается просунуть микрофон между санитаров и крикнуть:
- Скажите, зачем вы все-таки это все сделали?
Он ответил:
- Ну нельзя же все время сидеть без дела.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.09.2011), Shunja (06.10.2011), Алик (28.01.2013), Артем Тараненко (05.09.2011), Винд (21.09.2011), Иван Петров (05.09.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (05.09.2011), Кузьмич (21.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.09.2011), Чиффа (24.09.2011), Юй Кан (05.09.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, хотя Дхамма к этой творчески обработанной Веллером истории -- никаким боком, но очень смешно. : )) И нашему ламе, ненароком начудившему в самолёте, *такому* ещё учиться и учиться! %)

----------


## Топпер

За эту историю Ларри Уолтерс был номинирован на дарвиновскую премию. Это стало исключением т.к. он выжил.

----------

Юй Кан (05.09.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот и опять, если забыть про творческую обработку этой истории Веллером, -- ничегошеньки смешного. По сути -- просто глупость ин экшн. : (

----------


## Аньезка

Кушала тут творожок и вздрогнула, увидев название))

----------

Bob (20.09.2011), Homer (15.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.09.2011), Pema Sonam (14.09.2011), Shunja (06.10.2011), Zom (14.09.2011), Буль (14.09.2011), Винд (21.09.2011), Дондог (16.09.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2011), Юй Кан (14.09.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

И здесь Топпер ик...

----------


## Юй Кан

(Шёпотом.) А у мну ник "Топпер" споначалу и оч. долго ассоциировался с Гарри Поттером... % )

----------

Neroli (15.09.2011), Дондог (16.09.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> И здесь Топпер ...


Топпер возвращается...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUVyg...eature=related

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (15.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (08.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер возвращается...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUVyg...eature=related


Да, это очень хороший, годный фильм. Как и первая часть.

----------

Pema Sonam (14.09.2011), Дондог (16.09.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Вова Л. (20.09.2011), Дондог (22.09.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Если ты весь мир насилья 
 Собираешься разрушить, 
 И при этом стать мечтаешь 
 Всем, не будучи ничем, 
 Смело двигайся за нами 
 По проложенной дороге, 
 Мы тебе дорогу эту 
 Можем даже уступить.

Остер, Вредные советы :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Т (30.10.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (31.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

- Поп с колокольни упал и не разбился, это разве не чудо?
- Нет, это случайность
- А он второй раз опять упал и опять не разбился, разве не чудо?
- Нет, это совпадение
- Так он в третий раз полез на колокольню и опять упал, жив-здоров... Не чудо?
- Нет, это уже привычка...

----------

Bob (26.09.2011), Joy (07.10.2011), Винд (30.09.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.09.2011), Тант (29.09.2011), Шавырин (29.09.2011)

----------


## Джигме

Болливуд замахнулся на фильм о Гитлере

Надеюсь мне разрешать запостить ссылку на другой форум

http://www.indostan.ru/novosti/1_7134_0.html

----------

Дондог (01.10.2011)

----------


## Zom

Ну не знаю насколько дхармовый юмор (хотя определенная дхармовость в этом есть), но то что юмор, это факт -))

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.09.2011), Алексей Е (17.01.2012), Вало (01.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.10.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave



----------

Pema Sonam (29.10.2011), Вова Л. (06.10.2011), Дондог (01.10.2011), Оскольд (22.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 


Напомнило

----------

Alekk (28.02.2012), Bob (01.10.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.10.2011), Дондог (01.10.2011), Иван Денисов (16.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Оскольд (22.02.2012)

----------


## Вало

> Ну не знаю насколько дхармовый юмор (хотя определенная дхармовость в этом есть), но то что юмор, это факт -))


Дхармовый  :Wink: 
Дхарма = Самсара

А вообще ловко сказал :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Joy

> Напомнило


Сейчас поп его съест!

----------

Дондог (07.10.2011)

----------


## Shunja

> Сейчас поп его съест!


Сейчас Кураев нерпе расскажет о том в какой антихристианской мерзости та погрязна, а может даже и "отмессионерит")))

----------

Joy (07.10.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.11.2011), Джигме (30.10.2011), Дондог (07.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Кушала тут творожок и вздрогнула, увидев название))


Химический "творожок"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

В Беларуси Мару, что называется, "стерли в порошок" :Smilie:

----------

Alexey Elkin (29.10.2011), Homer (29.10.2011), Neroli (29.10.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.11.2011), Pema Sonam (29.10.2011), Алексей Т (29.10.2011), Буль (30.10.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2011), Юй Кан (29.10.2011)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> В Беларуси Мару, что называется, "стерли в порошок"


Давно пора! Пусть пользу :Smilie:  приносит!

----------


## Алексей Т

_Произошло это происшествие весной 1994 года. Молодой американец по имени Роналд Опус решил покончить с собой. В предсмертной записке было написано, что он, Роналд, пошел на этот шаг из-за финансовых трудностей и непонимания со стороны родителей. 

После написания этого послания мистер Опус залез на подоконник и бросился вниз с девятого этажа. Маловероятно он сделал бы это, если бы знал, что работавшие в тот день в доме мойщики окон натянули на уровне седьмого этажа страховочную сетку. Так что, пролетев два этажа, Опус просто рухнул бы на пружинящую сетку с мокрыми штанами, но вполне живой. Но тут вмешался фантастический случай. Просто-таки фатальное невезение! 

Когда Роналд пролетал мимо окна восьмого этажа, в его голову из комнаты попал заряд дроби, выпущенный жильцом на восьмом этаже. Пока полиция доставала труп с сетки и устанавливала личность покойного с почти полностью снесенной выстрелом головой, детективы решили, что стрелявшему - нужно предъявлять обвинение в непредумышленном убийстве. Ведь если бы не выстрел, Роналд Опус остался жив, упав на сетку.

Дальнейшее разбирательство обнаружило новые факты. Оказалось, что старик стрелял в свою жену, но не попал, и заряд угодил в окно. Значит, мелькнуло у детективов, нужно корректировать обвинение - к непредумышленному убийству добавить покушение на убийство (жены). Просто в моменты гнева и ссор с женой он всегда хватал со стены незаряженный дробовик и делал "контрольный выстрел" - пугал жену щелчком курка. Это было уже как бы семейным ритуалом. По утверждению обоих супругов дробовик всегда висел на стене и никогда никем не заряжался. Значит, в соответствии с американскими законами, обвинение в непреднамеренном убийстве теперь лежало на том, кто тайно зарядил дробовик.

Кто? Выяснив, что свободно войти в комнату задиристых супругов мог только их сын, полицейские детективы связались с его другом и выяснили много интересного.
Зная, что отец часто угрожает матери висящим на стене оружием, сын тайно зарядил его, надеясь, что при первом скандале тот застрелит мать, а сам попадет за решетку. Однако последние несколько недель супруги жили на удивление мирно, чем несказанно огорчали неудавшегося мстителя. Где он, этот подонок?

"Как где? - удивился старик. 
- Сын живет этажом выше..."
Да, искомым сыном оказался сам... Роналд Опус! Это он зарядил дробовик, а когда месть не удалась, в отчаянии выбросился из окна. И был застрелен своим же зарядом. Своим же отцом. Которого хотел засадить в тюрьму. Самоубийство свершилось, хотя и не совсем так, как этого хотел Опус...

Хотя вся эта история и похожа на выдумку, но она является фактом, зафиксированным!_

не совсем юмор, точнее совсем не юмор, ведь существо явно в ады попало..  так скакажем пример-подтверждение закона кармы, ну или же случайность) кому как больше нравится.

----------

Alexey Elkin (30.10.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.11.2011), Антончик (22.07.2014), Джигме (31.10.2011), Кузьмич (31.10.2011), лесник (07.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.10.2011), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (17.11.2011), Фил (21.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Один буддист по имени Вовка, устав от медитаций, решил пройтись и увидел пастуха, стоящего посреди стада овец.
 — Какие у вас красивые овцы, — сказал Вовка. — Можно мне спросить вас о них?
 — Конечно, — ответил пастух.
 — Сколько ежедневно проходят ваши овцы?
 — Какие, черные или белые?
 — Белые.
 — Белые овцы проходят около четырех километров в день.
 — А черные?
 — Столько же.
 — А сколько они съедают травы в день?
 — Какие, черные или белые?
 — Белые.
 — Белые овцы съедают около четырех кило травы в день.
 — А черные?
 — Столько же.
 — А сколько они дают шерсти ежегодно?
 — Какие, черные или белые?
 — Белые.
 — Белые овцы дают шерсти около трех килограммов в год, когда мы их стрижем.
 — А черные?
 — Столько же.
 — Ага. - Вовка был заинтригован. — Скажите, а почему вы таким странным образом делите своих овец на белых и черных, отвечая на мои вопросы?
 — Понимаете, — ответил пастух, — это вполне естественно. Просто белые овцы принадлежат мне.
 — Ага! А черные?
 — Тоже мне.

http://forum.od.ua/showthread.php?t=98158&page=72

----------

Алевлад (04.12.2011), Алексей Самохин (07.11.2011), Буль (07.11.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), лесник (07.11.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (17.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> В Беларуси Мару, что называется, "стерли в порошок"


а в армении Мара это женское имя.  :Big Grin:

----------

Пема Ванчук (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Alex

А в разговорном просторечном арабском "мара" - жена.

----------

Bob (07.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> а в армении Мара это женское имя.





> А в разговорном просторечном арабском "мара" - жена.



Я так и знал :Smilie: )

----------

Bob (07.11.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Граждане РФ, которые плохо вели себя в этой жизни, после смерти попадут опять в РФ

----------

Joy (01.12.2011), Алевлад (04.12.2011), Буль (17.11.2011), Винд (18.11.2011), Денис Евгеньев (18.11.2011), Евгения Горенко (18.11.2011), Пема Ванчук (17.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.11.2011), Фил (21.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2011), Чиффа (19.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Оно, вообще, не столько про Дхарму и буддизм, сколько вообще про последователей различных школ/традиций, отстаивающих друг перед другом (или себе на уме) превосходство своей школы...
(Заодно -- в подарок До, хорошо понимающему разницу между кошачьей и собачьей понятийными системами. ШУТКА. : )



*МУДРЫЙ ПЕС*

Раз мимо котов, собравшихся вместе, шел один мудрый пес. Подойдя к ним ближе и заметив, что они чем-то заняты и не обращают на него ровно никакого внимания, он остановился.
Тут из самой середины выступил  большой  важный  кот, обвел всех взглядом и вымолвил:
— Молитесь, братья!  И когда,  отринув всякие сомнения, вы станете возносить молитвы одну за другой — истинно говорю вам, мыши тогда посыплются дождем.
Заслышав такие речи, пес рассмеялся про себя и пошел прочь, бормоча:
— До чего же  слепые и глупые эти коты.  Ведь  сказано в Писании, и я, как и мои предки, доподлинно знаю, что в награду за молитвы, благочестие и веру с неба посыплются дождем не мыши вовсе, а кости!”

_Джебран Халиль Джебран_

----------

Alexey Elkin (18.11.2011), Joy (01.12.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.11.2011), Алексей Е (18.11.2011), Иван Денисов (16.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.11.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (18.11.2011), Фил (21.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Скинули тут про соседнюю конфесию )))) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5c9d...eature=related

----------


## Фил

> Хотя вся эта история и похожа на выдумку, но она является фактом, зафиксированным![/I]


 Жаль, все таки выдумка:

Ronald Opus is a fictional man in an urban legend about a hypothetical suicide.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Opus но все равно забавно  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Т (21.11.2011), Денис Евгеньев (30.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2011)

----------


## Алексей Т

Выдумка? Извиняюсь тогда. Меня самого ввели в заблуждение  :Smilie:  как увидел так вам и передал..

----------


## Wyrd



----------

Оскольд (21.02.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (30.11.2011)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> 


  вижу-церковная гимназия,неподкупного и сурового поддЪячего с доброй палкой,кружащего со строгим лицом по класу на фоне чтения этой молитвы юношескими и детскими голосами.. :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (01.12.2011)

----------


## Фил

Дьякона! Подьячий и дьяк - это административные должности, к церкви отношения не имели. Госслужащие!

----------

Алевлад (04.12.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (01.12.2011)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Дьякон носит Prado.  :Big Grin:

----------

Akaguma (01.12.2011), Винд (01.12.2011), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (01.12.2011)

----------


## Иван Петров

«Я не настоящий буддист, я просто на стройке ничего не нашёл»

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.12.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Алевлад (04.12.2011)

----------


## Алевлад

Рад за Вас господа йидамы!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Господа и дамы :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Михаил Козловский
Медитация "Му"

----------


## Ann Ginger

попалась вот такая картинка

----------

Wyrd (08.12.2011), Алевлад (09.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.12.2011), Фил (08.12.2011)

----------


## Алевлад

Я старый буддист,донна Роза! И не знаю слов любви!...

----------

Кунсанг (10.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.12.2011)

----------


## Алевлад

"Выезжаю я на мост под мостом ворона мокнет,я беру ее за хвост я кладу ее на мост,пусть ворона сохнет.Выезжаю я на мост на мосту ворона сохнет я беру ее за хвост я кладу ее под мост,пусть ворона мокнет..."

----------


## Алевлад

"эти две женщины вели ученую переписку на следующую тему:"Знание греческого очищает или разжигает страсти?".

----------


## Aion

Футбольный матч среди философов  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (20.12.2011), Pema Sonam (20.12.2011), Алексей Т (20.12.2011), Кузьмич (21.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.12.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (21.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Алексей Т (28.12.2011), Иван Денисов (16.11.2012), Кузьмич (28.12.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

В Православии есть, к слову, каноническая икона "[Богоматерь] прибавления ума" (XVII в.):

----------

Алексей Т (07.01.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.03.2019), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.12.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (31.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 


Да уж.  :Frown: 
А в советское время учить, для этого пробовали.

----------

Алексей Т (28.12.2011), Кузьмич (28.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.12.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ну так вроде же собираются в России реформировать образование, оставив бесплатными только 4 предмета, а остальные - как платный факультатив. Вот и предлагают детям и их родителям в вопросах грамотности уповать на батюшку и Богоматерь  ((.

----------

Фил (28.12.2011)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

непониполучается..

----------


## Bob



----------

Aion (02.01.2012), Pema Sonam (01.01.2012), Алевлад (01.01.2012), Алексей Т (01.01.2012), Джигме (01.01.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2012)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Храм из бутылок
Буддистские монахи использовали более миллиона пивных бутылок, для строительства храма в Кхун Хан около границы Таиланда с Камбоджой.

Монастырь (Wat) «Pa Maha Chedi Kaew», также известен как «Лан Куад» или «Храм Миллиона Бутылок», находится в области Сисакет около камбоджийской границы, на расстоянии около 400 миль от столицы Таиланда Бангкока.

Буддистские монахи начали собирать бутылки в 1984 году. Они собрали так много бутылок, что решили использовать их как строительный материал
http://tragemata.com/wp-content/uplo...7/beer_bow.jpg
с сайта:
http://intellegens.ru/forum/printthr...5&pp=20&page=2
там ссылки ещё на 20 картинок

----------

Vladiimir (02.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.01.2012)

----------


## Буль

Борис, будьте любезны, используйте поиск!

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Joy (07.01.2012), Алевлад (05.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2012), Шавырин (05.01.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Алевлад (06.01.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013)

----------


## Антип Байда

> _Произошло это происшествие весной 1994 года. Молодой американец по имени Роналд Опус решил покончить с собой. В предсмертной записке было написано, что он, Роналд, пошел на этот шаг из-за финансовых трудностей и непонимания со стороны родителей. 
> 
> После написания этого послания мистер Опус залез на подоконник и бросился вниз с девятого этажа. Маловероятно он сделал бы это, если бы знал, что работавшие в тот день в доме мойщики окон натянули на уровне седьмого этажа страховочную сетку. Так что, пролетев два этажа, Опус просто рухнул бы на пружинящую сетку с мокрыми штанами, но вполне живой. Но тут вмешался фантастический случай. Просто-таки фатальное невезение! 
> 
> Когда Роналд пролетал мимо окна восьмого этажа, в его голову из комнаты попал заряд дроби, выпущенный жильцом на восьмом этаже. Пока полиция доставала труп с сетки и устанавливала личность покойного с почти полностью снесенной выстрелом головой, детективы решили, что стрелявшему - нужно предъявлять обвинение в непредумышленном убийстве. Ведь если бы не выстрел, Роналд Опус остался жив, упав на сетку.
> 
> Дальнейшее разбирательство обнаружило новые факты. Оказалось, что старик стрелял в свою жену, но не попал, и заряд угодил в окно. Значит, мелькнуло у детективов, нужно корректировать обвинение - к непредумышленному убийству добавить покушение на убийство (жены). Просто в моменты гнева и ссор с женой он всегда хватал со стены незаряженный дробовик и делал "контрольный выстрел" - пугал жену щелчком курка. Это было уже как бы семейным ритуалом. По утверждению обоих супругов дробовик всегда висел на стене и никогда никем не заряжался. Значит, в соответствии с американскими законами, обвинение в непреднамеренном убийстве теперь лежало на том, кто тайно зарядил дробовик.
> 
> Кто? Выяснив, что свободно войти в комнату задиристых супругов мог только их сын, полицейские детективы связались с его другом и выяснили много интересного.
> ...


Эта история является фактом?)))
Это пересказ начала фильма "Магнолия"

----------


## Алексей Т

> Жаль, все таки выдумка:
> 
> Ronald Opus is a fictional man in an urban legend about a hypothetical suicide.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Opus но все равно забавно


Читайте следующии сообщения.  Эту историю разоблачили  :Smilie:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Osh (28.01.2012), Кузьмич (09.01.2012), Шавырин (10.01.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Можно я УГ запощу?
Я просто, знаете, очень хорошо отношусь к Христу и к тому, чему Он учил (только по голове не бейте, товарищ начальник!). Я... в общем, у меня не получается не страдать, когда я вижу такое profanity. Кто более спокоен - просто насладитесь качеством исследования  :Smilie: 
http://sergeev555.livejournal.com/85263.html




> О внутренней сущности мистических практик тибетского буддизма с точки зрения православия
> 
> 9 Ноя, 2011 at 12:33 AM
> 
> Туммо (санскр.: चण्ड, caṇḍālī IAST) — йога внутреннего тепла, одна из шести йог Наропы, методов линии Кагью, применяющихся также и в остальных школах тибетского буддизма. Считается, что в результате сосредоточенной работы с мощными внутренними энергиями, практикующие йогу внутреннего тепла буддисты способны «излучать» тепло, быть абсолютно невосприимчивыми к холоду. В Тибете йогинов, практикующих туммо, называют «репа», за то, что они даже в самые лютые холода облачены лишь в тонкие хлопковые обноски, обходятся без тёплой одежды. О туммо в своих песнях часто упоминал Миларепа (кстати, из-за его аскетического обычая носить хлопковую одежду круглый год ему, имевшему при рождении имя Мила, и присвоили прозвище «репа».
> Туммо предполагает сосредоточение медитирующего на образе огня и ощущениях теплоты, которые связаны с непосредственным чувствованием живого пламени. Тех, кто достиг определённых результатов в этом направлении, испытывают несколькими способами: в стужу человек должен высушить теплом своего тела мокрые лоскутки ткани, а во время медитации на снегу — растопить вокруг себя как можно больше снега.
> 
> От Наропы практике туммо научился его ученик Марпа, а позже она перешла и к Миларепе, с учениями которого и распространилась по всему Тибету. Миларепа использовал туммо в том числе для того, чтоб поддержать своё тело во время медитаций в высокогорных пещерах. От Миларепы практика перешла и к его ученикам Гампопе и Речунгпе и передавалась впоследствии изустно от ламы к его последователям. Наибольшее распространение она получила именно на Тибете, как действенный инструмент выработки тепла, а вот в Индии, где, собственно, и зародилась, она не получила столь популярной огласки. Как и в большинстве упражнений и совершенствований тибетского буддизма, туммо осуществляется посредством признания и осознания того, что все внешние явления являются зеркалом собственного ума. Обучение практике туммо происходит только лишь под руководством квалифицированных лам, приверженцев традиционного тантрического буддизма, это имеет решающее значение для достижения положительных результатов, избегания ошибок.
> __________________________________________________________________________
> ...


Йоги и йогини, покайтесь! Покайтесь! В ад не попадайтесь!  :Cry:  :Big Grin:

----------

Винд (10.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.01.2012), Фил (10.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Wyrd, в чем соль? Где смеяться? С точки зрения православия, человек все правильно разъясняет.

----------


## Винд

> Кстати, в католицизме схожие молитвенные практики получили распостранение после отделения от Православия


Хе-хе. А я чуть было не подумал что это православие отделилось от католицизма, то есть церкви самого апостола Павла. Ну как же их понять, остается только поверить ...!

----------


## Винд

> Wyrd, в чем соль? Где смеяться? С точки зрения православия, человек все правильно разъясняет.


Ну да, если только можно считать правильным логически не корректное: в смысле того, что "Подобные состояния (внутреннее тепло) в православном монашестве достигаются совсем иными методами, и не могут являться ЦЕЛЬЮ молитвенной практики. Это лишь проявления благодати Божьей для чистых сердцем."
То есть в Тибетской практике именно состояние как бы названо целью, а достижение освобождения как бы не при чем  :Frown:

----------

Wyrd (10.01.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Кузьмич (10.01.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Да логики там нет никакой, вы чего  :Smilie:  Сначала цитаты чуть ли не из википедии, потом с потолка взятый тезис про самоцель и победное "вот в чем разница-то!"
Вообще,  "точка зрения православия", имхо, мало кому известна  :Smilie:  Свв. отцы не на все темы высказывались, и не всегда одинаково.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да логики там нет никакой, вы чего  Сначала цитаты чуть ли не из википедии, потом с потолка взятый тезис про самоцель и победное "вот в чем разница-то!"
> Вообще,  "точка зрения православия", имхо, мало кому известна  Свв. отцы не на все темы высказывались, и не всегда одинаково.


Ну это понятно, что человек с буддизмом в википедии ознакомился, но вот эти высказывания: 


> С точки зрения исихазма, данная практика совершенно прозрачна для понимания, и является чистой воды ПРЕЛЕСТЬЮ - по сути буддизм является практикой мысленного идолопоклонства. На фоне прочего язычества, буддизм - более сложная языческая система, которая не знает Бога-Творца, и находится вне мировоззрения и миросозерцания Православного Христианства. По сути - это человекобожие. Максимальная реализация человеческих возможностей без Творца.


 вполне укладываются в православную парадигму. И язычество, и отсутствие благодати Божьей, и впадение в гордыню, с отвержением Бога и расчетом на собственные человеческие силы, и впадение в прелесть, и взаимоотношение с падшими ангелами, которые творят видения и внушают ощущения различных медитационных достижений.

P.S. А по поводу туммо: много где в доступных источниках рассказывается про йогов, сушащих телами мокрые простыни на морозе, но мало где говориться, что этот эффект, лишь побочное явление практики. Так что, человек прочитав про простыни, вполне здраво рассудил, что это такая практика ради развития сверхспособностей. И тут уже популяризаторы тибетского буддизма виноваты, что на западе тантра и ваджраяна известны, прежде всего как практики для развития всяких супер-способностей и ассоциируются с магией и чудесами.

----------

Джигме (12.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

Вирд, Винд, Волф - другим НЕ УЧАСТВОВАТЬ!!!! :Big Grin:

----------

Bob (10.01.2012), Кузьмич (10.01.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

бороться и искать,найти и перепрятать!

----------

Джигме (12.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.01.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Способность к созерцанию

----------

Aion (02.04.2014), Алевлад (18.01.2012), Алексей Т (14.01.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.03.2019), Марина В (13.01.2012), Мария Герасимова (28.07.2019), Содпа Тхарчен (17.01.2012)

----------


## Винд

[QUOTE=Юй Кан;445631]Способность к созерцанию
... или самадха и випашьяна  :Smilie:

----------


## Алевлад

Не,я наверно немножко беременный,если все это читаю.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Из "уютненького" ЖЖ-бложика одной российской "ищущей" (не мог удержаться, чтобы не перепостить; кстати, в поисковике наткнулся случайно на него - по ключевым словам "Кармапа гуру-йога":




> Сегодня встретилась со Славой, и мы пошли в буддийский центр школы Карма Кагью.
> Там очень мило, но я поняла, что   гуру-йога  и медитация на  Кармапу  как основной способ освобождения - это скучно. Выяснила для себя, что школа Карма Кагью мне не подходит.
> 
> Они занимаются  гуру-йогой  и повторением как можно большее число раз фразы " Кармапа  Ченно".
> Вот что я обнаружила в сети о значении этого словосочетания:
> 
> У нас (Карма Кагью, Оле Нидал) эта матра используется в Медитации на 16  Кармапу , которую он сам дал своим ученикам. " Кармапа  ченно" в  тексте  медитации переводится, как "Сила всех Будд работай через нас".
> 
> Оборот [mkhyen no] – это повелительное наклонение и его, в данном контексте, обычно переводят как: думай [обо мне], вспоминай [обо мне], обрати внимание [на меня], заботься [обо мне]... Но вообще [mkhyen pa] означает: знать, понимать, постигать; мудрость (джняна), знание, понимание. Поэтому на более глубоком уровне – это означает объединение с мудростью будд. Но это выражение – не мантра...
> ...


Оригинал здесь: http://toxica666.livejournal.com/79662.html

Как это принято говорить, авторские орфография и пунктуация сохранены, немного разбил на абзацы для удобочитаемости. Кстати, остальные сообщения на стартовой странице также неиилюзорно вставляют  :Smilie:  ... К примеру - рассказ про "пещерный ретрит" (если кто-то осилит): http://toxica666.livejournal.com/129319.html

Хорошая иллюстрация к ранее выдвигавшемуся тезису об "особенном" Духовном Пути "русских буддистов": http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post446041  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.01.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Фил (16.01.2012), Шуньяананда (24.03.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

*Eternal Jew*, юмор —это когда смешно. А тут очень грустно как-то.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Пема Дролкар (15.01.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Мы, наверное, просто с Вами разные люди по складу ума и воприятию: допустим, я себе все-таки немного поднял настроение, читая все это.

Хотя бы из-за сравнения, ибо я хорошо знаю, что, к примеру, мои буддийские друзья и знакомые - в корне отличаются от вышеописанного. А значит, все не так уж и плохо.  :Smilie:  ... Хотя и в самом деле грустновато.

----------

Мария Герасимова (28.07.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Эта история настолько типичная, что удивительно. Я таких людей знаю десятки. Ничего смешного нет - это просто поиск настоящего буддизма. Когда человек ищет основы - это очень хорошо. А то, что ему не разъясняют про тантру правильно - печально. Насчет психушки - не уверена, что это не выдумки.

Надо бы постоянного учителя в Питер...и вообще во все российские и нероссийские города. Надеюсь, что в Питере скоро такое получится. Кое-что складывается. 

Вот тогда будет хотя бы не смешно, но радостно :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

Незнаю как вас, но меня эти моменты развеселили
 - Гуляли с Марсом, Верталем, Войной и ко, еще с Димой, с которым я на дискотеке в *психушке* познакомилась.
   (конечнго понятно, что тут скорее всего имеется ввиду что-то другое чем псих больница но всеже :Big Grin:  )

Звонил тот фсбшник, оказывается он еще и диджеем был.   (Ну и эт улыбнуло) )

А вообще по тексту, конечно не юмор.. скажем интересный рассказ..

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мы, наверное, просто с Вами разные люди по складу ума и воприятию: допустим, я себе все-таки немного поднял настроение, читая все это.


Признаюсь, когда я дочитал до «Меня интересовали аспекты некоторых махаянских сутр, особенно праджняпарамиты и праджняпарамита хридаи, интересовали упайя, значение и использование бинду, тантры, йогачара…» я не мог сдержать улыбку, но в целом впечатление всё-таки печальное. Надеюсь, девушка и правда попадёт в гелуг и это будет наиболее целительно для её тела, речи и ума.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Несколько дней назад с Го и ко ездили в Пески, там народ дачу обустраивает и стоит типи))) пили-курили, я медитировала на берегу финского залива, ходила на место, где в прошлом году опен День Вне Времени проводился, там до сих пор ом и символы разные на деревьях. Очень мило потусили.


 Тусовочный буддизм :-) Попить, пыхнуть, open-air, OM на деревьях и взмедиднуть слегка.
Красота! А гуру-йога - это скууучно !

----------

Eternal Jew (17.01.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Мария Герасимова (28.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Да не издевайтесь вы. Если уж верите в Будда-природу, окажите уважение тому факту, что это природа ищет - и почти нашла - Учение. Мне было и правда грустно читать, особенно тот факт, что в ККАПОН никто новичку не смог внятно ответить. Да и, может, с интересом к йогачаре девушке вообще дорога в жентонг, кто ее знает. И про тулку ей никто не объяснил. Вопросы-то нормальные.

----------

Алексей Т (16.01.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Вова Л. (17.01.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Мария Герасимова (28.07.2019), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.01.2012), Фил (16.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Девушка пытается разобраться в силу возможностей. Тут не должно быть места ни для какого суждения о ней. А если она врубится в философию буддизма и поймет сложные философские темы гораздо быстрее чем многие буддисты которые годами не могут что то для себя уяснить.

----------

Алексей Т (16.01.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Дондог (15.07.2016), Мария Герасимова (28.07.2019), Фил (16.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У девушки довольно грамотные претензии и любовь к сутрам :Smilie: . Человек понимает важность изучения сути сутр и тантр и размышляет о роли Гуру. И вообще трудно найти молодых и даже немолодых буддистов, которые задаются такими вопросами изначально. Там явно есть конкретные наработанные размышления на основе прочтения грамотных материалов. Самостоятельно и усидчиво, полагаю. Это уже определенная карма и воспринимающие способности. 

Ну, а тусовка-тусовкой, молодая ведь вроде. Одно другому не мешает, а такой ум, как в верхней части, вряд ли болен, думаю.

Верхняя и нижняя часть - два разных человека, так мне кажется.

----------

Антончик (22.07.2014), Дондог (15.07.2016), Мария Герасимова (28.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, а тусовка-тусовкой, молодая ведь вроде.


 Ну очень уж забавно, пошли туда, сходили сюда, зашли в Дзогчен, сходили в Гелуг. По пути купили керос и покрутили фаера  :Smilie: 
А зачем вообще ЖЖ нужен? Кто это читает?! Это же тонны мусорного текста.

Пема, но я всегда восторгаюсь Вашей корректностью и умением утихомирить любые страсти!

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Пема Дролкар (27.01.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Да не издевайтесь вы. Если уж верите в Будда-природу, окажите уважение тому факту, что это природа ищет - и почти нашла - Учение. Мне было и правда грустно читать, особенно тот факт, что в ККАПОН никто новичку не смог внятно ответить.


Ну почему "не смог"? Ей же объяснили - Карма Кагью - не интеллектуальная школа, сутр в ней не изучают, а когда там слышат про бинду, тантру, йогачару и пр., то встают и уходят куда-то по-дальше... Вот уж и вправду не знаю, смеяться в этой истории или плакть... и над кем.

----------

Wyrd (17.01.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Фил (17.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Ну почему "не смог"? Ей же объяснили - Карма Кагью - не интеллектуальная школа, сутр в ней не изучают, а когда там слышат про бинду, тантру, йогачару и пр., то встают и уходят куда-то по-дальше... Вот уж и вправду не знаю, смеяться в этой истории или плакть... и над кем.


Вот если бы вы написали бы что Карма Кагью *ОН* - не интеллектуальная школа, то это было бы правильно.............

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вот если бы вы написали бы что Карма Кагью *ОН* - не интеллектуальная школа, то это было бы правильно.............


Это не я написал, это была цитата (про не-интеллектуальность КК).

----------


## Sojj

Доргие мама и папа! Пишет вам ваш сын, дядя Фёдор, из Шаолиня. Я недавно обрёл просветление и отказался от оценочных суждений, поэтому дела у меня никак.

----------

Aion (23.01.2012), Bob (18.01.2012), Алевлад (18.01.2012), Алексей Т (18.01.2012), Ирина Бабич (20.04.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Кунсанг (19.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.01.2012), Фил (19.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2012), Чиффа (19.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

*В Южной Корее в храме живет удивительная кошка-буддист.*


Настоятель храма Лунсин, города Шанчжоу,   в Южной Корее 4 года назад увидел перед храмом кошку , тело которой было всё в ранах и ссадинах. Он взял ее к себе, вылечил и дал ей кличку Цзето (Освобождение). Он также строго наказал ей, что если она хочет жить у них, то должна соблюдать три правила: не есть мясного, не убивать живых существ и не издавать громких звуков в храме.

 За эти четыре года кошка ни разу не нарушила ни одного из этих правил. Монахи говорят, что она совсем не мяукает и похоже, что даже забыла как это делать. Она не ест мясного. Когда приходит время приема пищи, она идёт на кухню и  молча ждет,  когда ей дадут остатки вегетарианской пищи монахов.

 Иногда она выходит во двор и ест траву. Неоднократно туристы пытались  сооблазнить её ароматным мясом или рыбой, но кошка ни разу не взяла у них еду, она отворачивалась, а когда они проявляли настойчивость, то просто убегала. Каждый день утром и вечером в любую погоду она подходит к статуе Будды перед храмом ложится перед ней, скрестив лапы, что напоминает приветственный жест монахов «Хэ ши».

 Несколько часов в день она неподвижно сидит и пристально, практически не мигая, смотрит на лицо Будды. Она ни разу не убила живого существа. Иногда она ловит лягушку и играет с ней, но при этом обращается с ней очень аккуратно. Несколько раз она ловила мышей в храме, но тоже не причиняла им вреда, а лишь придавливала лапой и ждала , пока придёт монах и решит, как поступить с мышью. 

 В храме много монахов, но Цзето с особой нежностью относится к настоятелю, который её спас и подчиняется ему беспрекословно. Монахи говорят, что кошка имеет глубокие связи по судьбе с настоятелем.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/life...deo-93626.html   Источник. К сожалению видео не работает.

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3818405/post132616685  а вот тут оно работает


Видео советую посмотреть, настроение поднимет точно  :Smilie:  Вот оно собственно.
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v1499872d1dd   часть 1

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v1499867978f  часть  2

----------

Aion (23.01.2012), Alekk (28.02.2012), Osh (28.01.2012), Pedma Kalzang (22.01.2012), Sucheeinennick (23.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (07.02.2012), Вова Л. (18.01.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Евгения Горенко (23.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.01.2012), Сергей Бугаев (23.04.2021), Содпа Тхарчен (19.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2012), Чиффа (19.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Телефон - подарок короля Непала, Климу Ворошилову:

----------

Aion (23.01.2012), Bob (22.01.2012), Алексей Т (22.01.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (22.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.01.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

А что на нем написано?

----------


## Буль

Бенджамин Зандер: как полюбить классическую музыку за 20 минут

----------

Haska (23.01.2012), Joy (28.01.2012), Kit (27.01.2012), Pema Sonam (27.01.2012), Алексей Каверин (07.02.2012), Вова Л. (22.01.2012), Роман М (02.07.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (22.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

"Православный эксперт" пострадал от Джигурды. ))
"Актер и шоумен Никита Джигурда напал на главу Ассоциации православных экспертов Кирилла Фролова. По крайней мере, сам Фролов заявляет, что актер бросился на него с угрозами и кулаками, и ударил в челюсть..." (с) Видео прилагается
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=689365&cid=520

----------


## Eternal Jew

Так он объявил себя недавно Б-гом. А посему Джигурде теперь всё можно.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (23.01.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Идет бычок качается вздыхает на ходу, и тут он превращается в Никиту Джигурду.

----------

Винд (25.01.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Иван Денисов (23.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2012), Шавырин (22.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А что на нем написано?


"Дружбану Климке от кореша с гор.
Спасибо за значок ворошиловского стрелка.".

----------

Aion (23.01.2012), Bob (23.01.2012), Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2012), Pema Sonam (23.01.2012), Алексей Т (23.04.2012), Буль (23.01.2012), Винд (25.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.01.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Вот с такими коллективами записывал Джигурда свои альбомы  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Цитата из учебника по политологии  :Smilie:  :
"Найстарішою серед релігійних течій є буддизм (6 ст. н. е.). Ця релігійна течія виникла в Стародавній Індії. Сьогодні ж основна маса буддистів зосереджена в країнах Центральної, Південної і Південно-Східної Азії. У буддизмі відправляння культів досить просте, оскільки миряни не беруть участі в богослужіннях. Культ відправляють ченці, які читають буддійський канонічний текст із релігійно-філософського збірника Стародавньої Індії — із Сутри. Буддизм має дві гілки: хінаяна і махаяна. Хінаяністи вшановують Будду не як божество, а як людину — великого вчителя. Махаяністи, навпаки, вважають Будду своїм Богом. Одним із найвпливовіших відгалужень махаяністів є ламаїзм, що виник у Тибеті у 12—14 ст., а потім поширився серед монголів, бурятів і калмиків. Найхарактернішою соціально-політичною рисою ламаїстів є беззаперечне підкорення духовній і світській владі. Таке підкорення передбачено самим вченням буддизму, оскільки виходить із того, що будь-які зв´язки, у тому числі і соціальні — це зло. Звичайно, є немало віруючих, які беруть активну участь у громадсько-політичному житті." (с)
Кирилюк Ф.М. , Обушний М.І. ,Хилько  М.І. та ін. Політологія: Навчальний посібник / За ред. Ф.М. Кирилюка - К.: Здоров'я, 2004.- 776 c.; 

Перевод на рус.:
Старейшим среди религиозных течений является буддизм (6 в. Н. Э). Это религиозное течение возникло в Древней Индии. Сегодня же основная масса буддистов сосредоточена в странах Центральной, Южной и Юго-Восточной Азии. В буддизме отправление культов довольно простое, так как миряне не участвуют в богослужениях. Культ отправляют монахи, читающие буддийский канонический текст из религиозно-философского сборника Древней Индии - из Сутры. Буддизм имеет две ветви: хинаяна и махаяна. Хинаянисты почитают Будду не как божество, а как человека - великого учителя. Махаянисты, наоборот, считают Будду своим Богом. Одним из самых влиятельных ответвлений махаянисты является ламаизм, возникший в Тибете в 12-14 вв., А затем распространился среди монголов, бурят и калмыков. Наиболее характерной социально-политической чертой ламаистов является беспрекословное подчинение духовной и светской власти. Такое подчинение предусмотрено самим учением буддизма, поскольку исходит из того, что любые связи, в том числе и социальные - это зло. Конечно, есть немало верующих, которые активно участвуют в общественно-политической жизни. "

----------

Алексей Т (23.01.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (27.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012)

----------


## Фил

2004 год!  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara



----------

Raudex (27.01.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Содпа Тхарчен (27.01.2012), Фил (24.01.2012), Шавырин (26.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т



----------

Joy (28.01.2012), Джигме (27.01.2012), Иван Петров (27.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.01.2012), Сергей Пара (04.12.2014), Содпа Тхарчен (27.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А что на нем написано?


Написано: "Дарагому Климу Варашилову, слишь, будишь ехать в нипал, звани. Самий большой слон - твой. Бери ружжо. 16-30---1960 Кароль" :Big Grin: 

У меня ностальгия к таким телефонам. Так было классно тугой диск накручивать, нагревать ухом тяжелую трубку и хрястать ее на выпуклые рожки, придавив кнопочки....мы тогда не были рабами компов, ай-падов и ай-фонов, книжечки читали.....суеты было меньше, и подумать было когда. Хотя могу прочитать восхваление скайпу :Smilie:  Скоро можно будет, думаю, даже кормить друг друга по нему....

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> суеты было меньше, и подумать было когда.


Да ладно, подумать и сейчас есть когда.

----------

Алексей Т (28.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У Вас лично - вне всяких сомнений! :Smilie:

----------


## Kit

> Бенджамин Зандер: как полюбить классическую музыку за 20 минут


Сработало, я полюбил. Классный дядька!  :Kiss:

----------

Буль (27.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2012)

----------


## Zom

Видик напомнил бойцовский клуб ))

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Бодхисаттва, и любезно помогающий Ему другой Бодхисаттва..

----------

Алевлад (27.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2012)

----------


## Chikara

А он не боится мимо лодки упасть? :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

боятся не надо,Бодхисаттва уже в лодке..

----------


## Chikara

> боятся не надо,Бодхисаттва уже в лодке..


Наверное там не бодхисаттва, а капитан Америка :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Наверное там не бодхисаттва, а капитан Америка


  что Ему америка с капитанами когда есть и другой Бодхисаттва?

----------


## Chikara

> что Ему америка с капитанами когда есть и другой Бодхисаттва?


Не понял юмора! :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (27.01.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

юмор - штука сложная.. :Wink:

----------

Майя П (27.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> боятся не надо,Бодхисаттва уже в лодке..


Т.е. они - матросы?

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (28.01.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Т.е. они - матросы?


 по совместительству..в океане чужих страстей.

----------


## Hisana

почтиалмазнаясутра
Так я слышал.
Однажды Путин жил в Сочи в месте называемом Бочаров Ручей. Вместе с ним там были чиновники его администрации, депутаты, министры, члены различных политических блоков и партий – всего тысяча двести пятьдесят человек. Когда приблизилось время утренней тренировки, Президент надел кимоно, повязал черный пояс и отправился в спортзал курортного города Сочи. После тренировки в городе он возвратился обратно, принял душ, переоделся, позавтракал, приготовил себе рабочее место и сел.
 В это время бывший там старейший правозащитник и член партии «Яблоко» Сергей Адамович Ковалёв встал со своего места, обнажил правое плечо, так, что стала видна татуировка – «серп и молот» на фоне овала перекрещенного мечом и красной латинской буквой «V»; преклонил правое колено, почтительно сложил ладони и обратился к Национальному Лидеру: «Удивительно, что Президент своим расположением охраняет всех депутатов, заботливо относится ко всем партиям, милостиво ко всем правозащитникам и либералам. Скажите, каких принципов, и какой линии должен придерживаться добрый депутат или добрая депутатка, возымевшие мысли о всеобщем благе?». Гарант Конституции ответил: «Хорошо сказано Сергей Адамович, хорошо сказано. Так и есть, как вы говорите. Президент своим расположением охраняет всех депутатов, заботливо относится ко всем партиям, милостиво ко всем правозащитникам и либералам.
 Сейчас вникайте в мои слова. Добрый депутат или депутатка, возымевшие мысли о всеобщем благе должны думать так: сколько бы ни было граждан, бедных или богатых, умных или глупых, великих или убогих - всех их должен я привести к абсолютному счастью и полнейшему благополучию и уничтожить их.
 Даже если речь идет о несчетном, неизмеримом и бесконечном числе граждан. 
Однако в действительности ни один гражданин не может быть уничтожен. И по какой причине? 
 Целью государства не может быть нечто бездуховное или духовно нейтральное.
Если депутат думает: «Я - Депутат», «Я независимый и принципиальный», «Я представляю интересы народа», «Я несу либеральные идеи в массы», «Я отстаиваю интересы трудящихся», «Я забочусь о благе страны», то он не является истинным депутатом. Истинный депутат не должен создавать законы, следуя «очевидному». Не должен создавать законы, следуя «озвученному», «научно обоснованному», «отдавая дань традиции», а также «держа нос по ветру». Более того, истинный депутат создающий совершенные законы не имеет «партийности». И по какой причине? Если депутат не имея «партийности» создает законы, то его счастья нельзя измерить. И вот по какой причине? Как вы думаете, Сергей Адамович, можно ли измерить Россию в восточном направлении общим аршином?».
- «Нет, Владимир Владимирович».
- «А можно измерить общим аршином Россию в южном, западном или северном направлениях, а также высоту её просторов и глубину её недр?».
- «Нет, Владимир Владимирович».
- «Так и счастья депутата создающего совершенные законы, нельзя измерить ни каким аршином». 
- «Как вы думаете, Сергей Адамович, депутат Государственной Думы – украшение земли русской или нет?».
- «Нет, господин Президент. Украшающий землю Русскую не украшает её, поэтому называют это украшением».
- «Как вы думаете, Сергей Адамович, я как президент, думаю ли о благе российских граждан и все ли делаю от меня зависящее для отстаивания интересов России на международной арене?».
- «Если я правильно понял смысл сказанного Вами, то у России нет никаких особых интересов, которые нуждались бы в отстаивании, а то, что отстаивает Президент, принадлежит России изначально. И нет никакой программы, о которой бы мог сказать президент, направленной на всеобщее благо российских граждан, потому, что благо не граждан России никем не оспаривается».
- «Как вы думаете, Сергей Адамович, можно ли судить о Президенте по образу растиражированному СМИ?»
- «Нет, Владимир Владимирович. И вот почему. Образ, растиражированный СМИ, не есть истинный образ президента».
- «Когда есть образ, то есть и заблуждение. Если же смотреть на это с точки зрения образа, который не есть образ, то тогда и распознаешь Президента, и не будешь ломать голову о приемнике. Если кто-то по образу, растиражированному СМИ, или по личным впечатлениям судит о Президенте, то этот человек находится на ложном пути. Ему не возможно получить Высочайшую Аудиенцию. Если кто-нибудь говорит, что Президент избран или у него закончился срок полномочий, то этот человек не понимает смысла, сказанного мной. И по какой причине? Президент не избирается и не уходит со своего поста, поэтому его называют Президентом».
- «Будет ли толк от подобных речей?», - спросил Ковалев Президента.
- «Не говорите так. Через пять месяцев после моего ухода с поста Президента появятся честные люди, думающие о всеобщем благе и не имеющие имущественных интересов на Западе, в которых тщательное изучение подобного рода речей сможет породить веру в великую миссию России и особенности её пути. Которые найдут выход из глобального кризиса и преодолеют его, если к этим речам они будут относиться как к истине. Знайте, что благие корни этих людей посеял не один президент, не два президента, не три, но бесчисленное число президентов и государственных деятелей посеяли их благие корни. И это будут люди, которые, услышав и тщательно изучив эти речи, достигнут Единой мысли, мысли направленной на процветание России.
 Я точно знаю, что эти люди, таким образом, обретут неизмеримое количество счастья. И по какой причине? По той, что эти люди не будут хвастаться и заявлять: «Я - Депутат», «Я независимый и принципиальный», «Я представляю интересы народа», «Я несу либеральные идеи в массы», «Я отстаиваю интересы трудящихся», «Я забочусь о благе страны», а также не будет для них существовать представления о "законах", ни образа "беззаконие". И по какой причине? Если сознание депутата схватывает образ, то тогда они и становятся «избранными». Если же они имеют представления о "законе", то тогда они и становятся «Избранными», «Депутатами», «Демократами», «Патриотами». Тогда они и говорят: «весь цивилизованный мир», «общеевропейские ценности», «прагматический подход в отстаивании национальных интересов» и «экономическая целесообразность». Именно по этой самой действительной причине Президент часто говорил вам и другим либералам: "Знающие, что я отстаиваю незыблемость Основного Закона, подобный плоту, должны оставить восхваление "законов", а тем более "беззакония". Как на сновидение, иллюзию, отражение пузырей, как на росу и молнию, так следует смотреть на все законы».
 - «Сергей Адамович, как вы думаете, думает ли Президент о всеобщем благе, и предлагал ли Президент какую-нибудь программу вывода страны из кризиса». 
 - Ковалев ответил: «Если уяснил смысл вышесказанного Вами, то нет никакой принятой программы, которая бы называлась «обеспечение всеобщего блага», а также нет никакой принятой программы, о которой мог бы сказать Президент. Ту программу, о которой говорил Президент, нельзя напечатать, о ней нельзя рассказать. Она не есть ни Основной Закон, ни нарушение Основного Закона. И почему это так? Все мудрые личности разнятся /от всех прочих/ тем, что /опи¬раются/ на не-прописанные "законы"». 
 - «Сергей Адамович, как вы думаете, если депутат выполнит все наказы избирателей, и к тому же, назначит пенсии по 20 тысяч рублей, то будет ли он счастлив?».
 Ковалев ответил: «В высшей степени счастлив, Владимир Владимирович. И по какой причине? По той, что благодарность избирателей не является природой счастья депутата. И по это причине Президент и говорил, что они будут счастливы». 
 - «И если также будет человек, который твердо усвоит все в эти положения и возьмет из этой программы даже маленькую часть и расскажет о ней другим людям, то превзойдет его счастье всякое другое».

 Тогда Сергей Адамович Ковалев, постигнув глубину изложенной программы и её смысл, пролил слёзы, и все депутаты, министры, члены различных политических блоков и партий восприняли эту программу с радостью и стали следовать ей.

----------

Eugeny (29.03.2012), Алевлад (07.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (07.02.2012), Алексей Т (13.02.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Дондог (15.07.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11mhyNEMhDI
> Бенджамин Зандер: как полюбить классическую музыку за 20 минут






А вот девушка что впервые услышала  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Wyrd

По поводу битвы Кирилла Фролова с Джигурдой в прямом эфире тут было сочинено (прочитал в журнале Фомы Кранмера http://thomas-cranmer.livejournal.com/118557.html):

Тропарь, глас 6-й
*П*равославия велий подвижниче, вождей воспевателю сладчайший и владомых грозный смирителю, радуйся, Кирилле дерзновенне! Се бо Джигурда зверовидный, не терпя еже от тебе зело далече возниспослания, поят тя и повлече вон, и би преизрядно. Ты же, исповедниче благий, ничтоже противу дея, того кроткими и тихими вопиянии обличил еси, и чудовне от страшных язв перстновных абие исцелися. Тем же великий архиерей исповедника тя нарече, отче преславне. Сего ради моли о воцерковлении душ наших.

Кондак, глас 2-й
*Л*икует Церковь Русская видяще подвиг твой, Кирилле преславне, тобою бо нагота женская обличися, разномыслие людское уязвися, и Джигурда любосластный люто оскорбися. Того ради, исповедниче, за ризы взятие кротце возприял еси, такожде и еже в темныя места влачение, и хуления многия, и страшныя биения. Мы же на страсти твоя взирающе, вопием: радуйся, народа Божия веселие всеизрядное!

Заметьте, кстати, это над Фроловым православные смеются

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Кунсанг (08.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.02.2012), Оскольд (21.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

У нас в городе была точечная застройка в центре и близких к центру местах. И дома росли близко друг к другу. Да и сейчас тоже. И вот на одном заборе окружающем стройку были написаны возмущения местных жителей мол мы против такой застройки, беспредел и т.д. и в конце было написано: "Кто нам поможет?!" И какой-то шутник сбоку написал: "Человек-паук".

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

мы на марсе. сегодня в сети нашел

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Топпер

Сегодня ночью мне приснилось, что Eternal Jew перешёл на виндус. Прислал даже мне большое письмо, по какой причине это сделал. Только я не запомнил. Но причины, помню, что были веские.  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (13.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Eternal Jew перешёл на виндус.


(с) "Омерзительно!". Мел Брукс, "Робин Гуд - мужчины в трико"

На самом деле, на форуме по поводу Линукса я общался (да и то приватным образом) исключительно с г-ном Бао, причем речь шла о всяких там технических деталях.... Откуда могла информация просочиться дальше, ума не приложу. Разве что "Бао" = "Топпер".

P.S. Топпер, ну а хоть jabber-аккаунтом Вы располагаете? Есть у Вас JID?

P.P.S. Ну а если уж совсем честно-откровенно, то этот сон - на СТО ПРОЦЕНТОВ является т.н. "сном ясности". И я объясню почему. Ровно два дня тому назад у меня был сильный пожар в подъезде, открытый  огонь начался с коммуникаций в моем щитке... но все Охранители и Защитники сделали так, что я случайно вышел на лестничную площадку, ровно через 30 секунд вызвал пожарных, а ровно через 3 минуты (как старый офицер) уже стоял на улице со всеми документами и ноутбуком. Выгорело у нас конкретно, второй день сижу про свечах (очень готично кстати),  :Smilie:  аккумуляторы на ноутбуке мне зарядил друг, а вот в целях их экономии (8 часов - расчетное время на Windows, 6 - на Linux) мне и пришлось перезагрузиться в "офтопик"... Так что сон - в руку! Подтверждаю!

----------

Joy (13.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> На самом деле, на форуме по поводу Линукса я общался (да и то приватным образом) исключительно с г-ном Бао, причем речь шла о всяких там технических деталях.... Откуда могла информация просочиться дальше, ума не приложу. Разве что "Бао" = "Топпер".


Вроде бы несколько лет назад было какое-то обсуждение.



> P.S. Топпер, ну а хоть jabber-аккаунтом Вы располагаете? Есть у Вас JID?


нет.



> P.P.S. Ну а если уж совсем честно-откровенно, то этот сон - на СТО ПРОЦЕНТОВ является т.н. "сном ясности". И я объясню почему. Ровно два дня тому назад у меня был сильный пожар в подъезде, открытый  огонь начался с коммуникаций в моем щитке... но все Охранители и Защитники сделали так, что я случайно вышел на лестничную площадку, ровно через 30 секунд вызвал пожарных, а ровно через 3 минуты (как старый офицер) уже стоял на улице со всеми документами и ноутбуком. Выгорело у нас конкретно, второй день сижу про свечах (очень готично кстати),  аккумуляторы на ноутбуке мне зарядил друг, а вот в целях их экономии (8 часов - расчетное время на Windows, 6 - на Linux) мне и пришлось перезагрузиться в "офтопик"... Так что сон - в руку! Подтверждаю!


А я сегодня в центре про этот сон рассказывал и ещё удивлялся к чему бы он. Т.е. вообще ни с чем реальным его не сцепить было.   :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А я сегодня в центре про этот сон рассказывал и ещё удивлялся к чему бы он.


Хорошо. Разрешаю в целях повышения веры учеников в Учение Будды (и в своего наставника)  :Smilie:  - еще раз рассказать об этом сне с моим личным подтверждением ситуации.

----------

Joy (13.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Kit

Как-то проходил мимо, прочел и возрадовался!  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (13.02.2012), Joy (13.02.2012), Алексей Т (13.02.2012), лесник (13.02.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Bob (13.02.2012), Kit (14.02.2012), Pema Sonam (14.02.2012), Алевлад (14.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (13.02.2012), Алексей Т (13.02.2012), Джыш (14.02.2012), Дмитрий Белов (14.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Ермоленко (14.03.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Паня (28.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2012)

----------


## Kit

> 


кошмар... 
похоже на фотошоп...

----------


## Алексей Каверин

У меня один друг детства был, его родители свидетелями были... очень интересная секта. Имею ввиду в плане социальном...промывание мозгов и так далее, хотел у него както попросить ихнюю библию на анализ в лабаратории, но что то не сложилось. Интересно было бы почитать, и попытаться понять что людей там держит и добро ли их держит...

Ведь людей не стоит венить за то что им вставили дискету, нужно понять что их мотивирует чтобы помоч, или как минимум понять причину их страданий.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

да винить точно не надо,карма - штука серьезная,если ты еще не понял куда ты попал - присмотрись вокруг и прежде всего к себе..
 о "дискетах" можно сказать одно:хотя ночь темна,засветет и наступит день.

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012)

----------


## Буль

> У меня один друг детства был, его родители свидетелями были... очень интересная секта. Имею ввиду в плане социальном...промывание мозгов и так далее, хотел у него както попросить ихнюю библию на анализ в лабаратории, но что то не сложилось. Интересно было бы почитать, и попытаться понять что людей там держит и добро ли их держит...
> 
> Ведь людей не стоит венить за то что им вставили дискету, нужно понять что их мотивирует чтобы помоч, или как минимум понять причину их страданий.


Алексей Каверин, на каком языке Вы пишете? Я владею русским (в совершенстве) и английским (слабо), но я не могу понять того, что Вы написали! Может быть это был турецкий? Или белорусский?

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (15.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей Каверин, на каком языке Вы пишете? Я владею русским (в совершенстве) и английским (слабо), но я не могу понять того, что Вы написали! Может быть это был турецкий? Или белорусский?


Если понимаешь о чём я, возми себе,
Если нет, то оставь

Шучу  :Smilie: 
Если честно то я по русски пишу лишь в интернете, с 14 лет... А если к этому добавить что по русскому у меня была твёрдая тройка, то это не улучшает положения. Или Вы имеете ввиду построение моих примудрых фраз?

----------


## Wyrd

Кот спонтанного присутствия

----------

Joy (15.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012), Джигме (22.02.2012), Ермоленко (14.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Zom

Кажется уже было, но по-моему давненько:  .)

----------

Ersh (21.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012), Алексей Т (16.02.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Вова Л. (16.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кажется уже было, но по-моему давненько:  .)


И две палочки над чашкой риса.

----------

Zom (16.02.2012), Алексей Т (16.02.2012), Вова Л. (16.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

Видно снимают продолжение Звездных войн:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2012)

----------


## Поляков



----------

Alekk (28.02.2012), Bob (23.02.2012), Ersh (21.02.2012), Hang Gahm (10.03.2012), Joy (21.02.2012), Kit (21.02.2012), Legba (03.03.2012), Magan Poh (20.03.2012), Raudex (21.02.2012), Vega (21.02.2012), Vladiimir (21.02.2012), Алевлад (21.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.02.2012), Буль (20.02.2012), Вова Л. (20.02.2012), Денис Евгеньев (21.02.2012), Джигме (22.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Ермоленко (14.03.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Кунсанг (21.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.02.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Паня (28.03.2013), Саид (21.02.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012), Чиффа (21.02.2012)

----------


## Joy

> 


хахааа! в точку -)

----------


## Буль

29-летний парень живет со своим отцом, которому уже за семьдесят, и постит в Твиттер все интересное, что говорит его отец.

"Та женщина - сексуальна… Ты не ее уровня? Сынок, позволь женщине решить, почему она не будет с тобой спать, не придумывай за нее"

"Ты слишком много переживаешь. На вот, съешь бекон… Что? Нет, я без понятия, станет ли тебе лучше от этого. Просто я слишком много бекона пожарил."

"Сынок, всем пофигу, что умеет твой сотовый. Ты его не изобрел, ты его только купил. Это любой дурак может."

"Ага, понял, когда я включаю кран в кухне, то в душе на тебя льется кипяток. Нет, я не обещаю, что не буду так больше делать, я говорю, что сам принцип понял."

"Я просто хочу тишины… Господи, это не значит, что я тебя не люблю. Это значит, что сейчас я люблю тишину больше."

"Мы можем поговорить позже? Новости передают… Слушай, если у тебя туберкулез, за полчаса ничего не изменится, господи боже…"

"Малыш заговорит, когда заговорит, расслабься. Не то чтоб он знал лекарство от рака и отказывался поделиться информацией."

"Помнишь, как ты смеялся надо мной, когда я полысел? Нет, я не собираюсь шутить по этому поводу. Я дам твоему зеркалу это сделать."

"Нет, ты не можешь одолжить мою футболку. Как насчет того, чтобы постирать свои вещи вместо того, чтобы стоять там с шокированным видом? "

"Нет, я не пессимист. В какой-то момент мир гадит на каждого. Делать вид, что он не гадит – быть идиотом, а не оптимистом."

"Ты все драматизируешь. Все, что у тебя есть – это телевизор и надувной матрас. Я бы не назвал это "есть, что терять"

"Какое давление? Женись, когда хочешь. Твоя свадьба - просто еще один день в моей жизни, когда я не смогу носить спортивные штаны."

"Родитель хорош настолько, насколько хорош самый глупый его ребенок. Если один ребенок получил Нобелевскую премию, а другого обокрала проститутка, ты провалился."

"Не понимаю этого: я потею, я пахну ОК. Ты потеешь - ты пахнешь как ослиное дерьмо. Расслабься, она занимается на беговой дорожке рядом с тобой, она уже знает."

"Не начинай рассказ со слов "Это ТАК смешно". Все равно, что сказать перед сексом "У меня гигантский член". Даже если ты прав, звучит по-идиотски."

"Мул как-то лягнул дядю Боба. Сломал ему ребра. Боб дал ему в морду… Что я хочу сказать? Это всего лишь вросший ноготь, мать твою. Хорош ныть."

"Не, мы не празднуем это. Не знаю, кто такой Святой Валентин, мне пофиг, но сомневаюсь, что он хотел, чтобы люди трахались в знак почтения к нему."

"Ты выглядишь как Стивен Хокинг… Расслабься, я имел в виду, непарализованная его версия. Чувствуешь себя лучше?.. ОК. Забудь, что я это сказал."

----------

Bob (22.02.2012), Eternal Jew (21.02.2012), Lion Miller (21.02.2012), Osh (01.03.2012), Pema Sonam (21.02.2012), Vega (21.02.2012), Алексей Е (22.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (21.02.2012), Вова Л. (21.02.2012), Денис Евгеньев (21.02.2012), Джигме (22.02.2012), Дмитрий Белов (21.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Ермоленко (14.03.2012), Леонид Ш (21.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.02.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Савелов Александр (12.05.2020), Содпа Тхарчен (21.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2012), Юй Кан (21.02.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Это называется житейская мудрость, которая приходит с годами, но далеко не ко всем. Ну и доля сарказма присутствует. Мне понравилось. Высказывания в духе Хаджи Насредина.

----------

Bob (22.02.2012), Eternal Jew (21.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Папаша практически мастер.

----------

Bob (22.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Это же действительно чудесно! 
По-моему, этот материал единственный тянет здесь на действительно буддийский.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Топпера уже нашли, теперь вот Бао  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (21.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.02.2012), Юй Кан (21.02.2012)

----------


## Буль

Это вообще что и откуда?  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Это вообще что и откуда?


Это один магазин хоз таваров, рядом с ним всё время езжу, всё искал момент сфоткать  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (21.02.2012)

----------


## Буль

Интересно что, по их мнению, это значит?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Для них думаю ничего  :Smilie:  и никакой расшифровки нигде нету.. 
А Бао что то обозначает?

----------


## Мансур

Около месяца назад занимался медитацией, в позе дзадзен, довольно долго. Позвонил телефон, и я, вместо того, чтобы медленно встать и сделать разминочные упражнения, резко вскочил. Ноги были полностью "затекшие", стопы подогнулись, причем крайне неудачно, и я рухнул на пол. Результат - перелом двух пальцев.

Когда гости спрашивают, что произошло, я отвечаю, что сломал пальцы во время медитации.

В ответ обычно слышу длительное молчание.

----------

Alekk (28.02.2012), Bob (22.02.2012), Lion Miller (22.02.2012), Osh (01.03.2012), Алевлад (23.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (22.02.2012), Алексей Т (22.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Кунсанг (22.02.2012), Сергей Бугаев (23.04.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2012), Юй Кан (22.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Около месяца назад занимался медитацией, в позе дзадзен, довольно долго. Позвонил телефон, и я, вместо того, чтобы медленно встать и сделать разминочные упражнения, резко вскочил. Ноги были полностью "затекшие", стопы подогнулись, причем крайне неудачно, и я рухнул на пол. Результат - перелом двух пальцев.
> 
> Когда гости спрашивают, что произошло, я отвечаю, что сломал пальцы во время медитации.
> 
> В ответ обычно слышу длительное молчание.


Да, штука такая. Я на пролшый Весак, после молебна, тоже также упал. Хорошо поймали. Обошлось без серьёзных травм.

----------

Bob (22.02.2012), Алексей Т (22.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Да, штука такая. Я на пролшый Весак, после молебна, тоже также упал. Хорошо поймали. Обошлось без серьёзных травм.


О как тхервадины практикуют! Аж кости трещат!

----------

Bob (22.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (22.02.2012), Алексей Т (22.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Кунсанг (22.02.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> О как тхервадины практикуют! Аж кости трещат!


Этта, наверна, патамушта они не читают рекомендации и предупреждения/предостережения в соответствующей теме? %)
С другой стороны -- личный опыт, конечно, намного ценнее сотен чужих...
Как у Жванецкого: "Красный свет, зелёный -- это всё теория. Пока меня не переедет, пока на себе грузовик не почувствую -- никому не поверю, опыт у меня уже есть!"

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013)

----------


## Мансур

> Этта, наверна, патамушта они не читают рекомендации и предупреждения/предостережения в соответствующей теме? %)


Да знаем мы все это. Я чем только в этой жизни уже не занимался - и йогой, и карате, и айкидо, и растяжками - и много лет. И в лотос сажусь свободно и сижу в нем долго.

Вам не приходилось читать "Папуаса из Гондураса"? Там есть прекрасный момент. Кавалькада во главе с графом скачет к реке. Вдруг появляется слуга и кричит - "Ваше сиятельство! Мост смыло! Дальше дороги нет!" В ответ на что граф пришпоривает коня... В итоге все валятся в реку. Слуга в недоумении - "Ваш сиятельство! Так я ж Вам говорил!". В ответ граф мнется - "Да я думал... ну, может как-нибудь... Ну, вдруг получится?"

В общем - бесы попутали. Не дремлет враг рода человеческого!

----------

Homer (22.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Кунсанг (22.02.2012), Оскольд (22.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2012), Юй Кан (22.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Этта, наверна, патамушта они не читают рекомендации и предупреждения/предостережения в соответствующей теме? %)
> С другой стороны -- личный опыт, конечно, намного ценнее сотен чужих...
> Как у Жванецкого: "Красный свет, зелёный -- это всё теория. Пока меня не переедет, пока на себе грузовик не почувствую -- никому не поверю, опыт у меня уже есть!"


Нет. Это потому, что места сидеть не было.

<object width="450" height="338"><param name="video" value="http://static.video.yandex.ru/lite/theravadaru/un3i5nr0n4.4309/"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="scale" value="noscale"/><embed src="http://static.video.yandex.ru/lite/theravadaru/un3i5nr0n4.4309/" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" height="338" allowFullScreen="true" scale="noscale"> </embed></object>

На тринадцатой с половиной минуте можно видеть, как я в углу разместился.

----------

Bob (22.02.2012), Joy (03.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (22.02.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.02.2012), Юй Кан (22.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Увы, но на 13:30 показан стол. Просто стол.  :Smilie: 

Далее - чьи-то руки что-то сворачивают. 

"Угол" (дальний) зрители могут наблюдать на 13:40, но туда забился длинноволосый подросток.  :Smilie:  

Угол рядом с алтарем появляется примерно с 14:16  - 14:26, но там аж целых три человека в разных одеяниях... 



Как определить? И может все-таки выше в сообщении время перепутано?

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Там ещё один знаковый момент: на 7:40 (!) также виден сидящий в центре бханте Топпер, коего периодически заслоняет Zom, во всём белом... : )

----------


## Топпер

> Как определить? И может все-таки выше в сообщении время перепутано?


Да, мог ошибиться. Возможно, что и в указанное вами время.

----------


## Буль

> А Бао что то обозначает?


Драгоценность. В смысле: клад или подобное. В более широком понимании -- "внезапно найденное счастье"  :Wink:

----------

Алексей Каверин (22.02.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Просто чудесную вещь нашел на http://dharma.ru у Лизы Лёлиной: *"Футболка для занятий духовной практикой и йогой"*.

Из описания:




> Ее необходимо держать, как святость, в чистоте, нельзя небрежно обращаться с ней. Ее нельзя отдавать в чужие руки, носить как модную экзотическую одежду. Это не простая вещь, это драгоценность, которая находится у вас в руках, а потому должна быть использована исключительно для благих целей. Ее предназначение заключается в сохранении вашего здоровья, в вашем духовном совершенствовании. Эта футболка должна стать важным атрибутом для ученика, занимающегося Дхармой.


Навскидку, в голову пришло сразу несколько идей для подобных одеяний, предназначенных для Настоящих Буддистов:

1. Футболка для занятий тантрическим сексом (Ваджрасаттва в позе яб-юм).
2. Футболка для гневного устранения препятствий (Гуру Драгпур, Симкхамукха - для борьбы с надоедливыми соседями).
3. Футболка для накопления богатства (Дзамбала - рекомендована офис-менеджерам; тайно носится под рубашкой).
4. Футболка для приумножения мудрости (Манджушри - школьникам при сдача ЕГ).
5. Футболка для преодоления проблем с алкоголизмом (Махасиддха Вирупа - надевается при посещение пивных, кафе и ресторанов).

----------

Алексей Каверин (24.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.02.2012), Фил (24.02.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ага, мы с подругой уже угорали со смеху на эту тему). Осталось еще придумать: 
 - будильник для занятия духовной практикой и йогой (звонящий, когда приходит время практики), 
 - носки для занятия духовной практикой и йогой (сохраняют первозданную свежесть не мешают соседям на ритритах),
 - мобильник, компьютер и пр. для занятия духовной практикой и йогой (т.е. неработающие).

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Ну... допустим "буддийский  мобильный телефон" здесь уже вовсю как-то рекламировали. А апофеозом была конечно же "современная пещера йогина" - драгоценный автомобиль Еше Сильвано Норбу, выставленный на аукционе.

P.S. Зато сколько я уже Лизе бесплатной скрытой рекламы на форуме сделал втихую!
P.P.S. А носки такие давно уже изобретены и их используют солдаты ЦАХАЛа.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.02.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

"Золотой Будда" мобила

----------

Eternal Jew (27.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Было уже здесь про эту "мобилу" как-то... Я искренне надеюсь, что все Настоящие Буддисты давным-давно ее закупили.

----------


## Zom

)))

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Буддиста проверяют на зрение на жизнь  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (29.02.2012), Дондог (15.07.2016), Ермоленко (14.03.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

Дзен часы

----------

Aion (02.03.2012), Joy (03.03.2012), Pema Sonam (29.02.2012), Zom (01.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (29.02.2012), Гойко (09.03.2012), Денис Евгеньев (29.02.2012), Дондог (17.07.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.02.2012), Оскольд (29.02.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (01.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

нестарая фотка -

----------

Aion (02.03.2012), Joy (03.03.2012), Pema Sonam (01.03.2012), Zom (01.03.2012), Алевлад (01.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (01.03.2012), Алексей Т (01.03.2012), Дондог (17.07.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.03.2012), Оскольд (01.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> С настоящими божьими людьми завязывал дружеские отношения. С некоторыми держу связь по сей день. Они меня многому учили, давали читать старинные книги. Пришлось даже покреститься. Это произошло в Суздале. Буддийские Владыки дали мне такое разрешение. Так было нужно Небу. В итоге я стал своим в христианском социуме. Сейчас многие православные святые охотно помогают мне в случае необходимости. Хотя в прошлых воплощениях я никогда не был посвящён в христианские таинства. Когда приходил Христос, я жил в Индии, был молодым тхеравадином. Мои Учителя говорили, что этот человек половину своей жизни был членом сангхи, учился и проживал в буддийских транс-гималайских монастырях. Достигнув невероятно высоких степеней самореализации, он удалился спасать врагов Рода своего.


Отсюда

Пробежался по тексту. Кажется  книга доставляет



> "Донские мистерии монгольского ламы Лунг-ты" - это увлекательное путешествие в сферы духовного. Объединяя легкую художественную манеру повествования с большой информативностью, автор охватывает широкий круг вопросов, связанных с развитием человека. Книга отражает материалы и личные исследования автора по таким вопросам, как мировые религии, энергетические практики, боевые искусства, оккультная история человечества, медицина, психология. Все это проходит перед читателем как череда бесед и уроков, преподанных автору его восточным учителем, буддийским ламой Лунг-той. Эта книга поможет читателю найти ответы на многие важные вопросы, научит моделировать комфортное внутреннее состояние и нужные жизненные ситуации.
> Книга предлагает новую парадигму, способную в корне изменить наши представления о добре и зле, любви и свободе.
> Автор, Андрей Комиссаров, педагог-психолог по образованию, имеет 3 дан чёрный пояс по полноконтактному каратэ. Изучает вопросы, затронутые в книге, в течение двадцати лет. Практикует и преподает традиционные виды рукопашного боя и духовно-оздоровительные практики, ведет научные исследования в сотрудничестве с представителями религиозных конфессий, служащими военных ведомств и медицинских учреждений. В течение долгого времени автор поддерживает контакт с буддийскими ламами, носителями африканских и американских традиционных верований, представителями возрождающегося славянского ведизма; проходит регулярные стажировки у известных мастеров боевых искусств.
> 
> редактирование Елена Кукина, Елена Билялова
> 
> иллюстрации Андрей Ванин
> 
> Резюме буддийского ламы ордена Нингма, Пема Дегьяла.
> ...



Автор и Лама Пема Дегьял

----------

Aion (02.03.2012), Алевлад (01.03.2012), Дондог (17.07.2016), Леонид Ш (02.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Лама Пема Дегьял... ордена Нингма


Это еще что за фрукт? Что-то здесь не чисто)

----------

Алексей Каверин (02.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Когда приходил Христос, я жил в Индии, был молодым тхеравадином.


Круто было бы если бы там было бы еще такое продолжение: И очень хорошо помню как в те времена мы с Топпером ходили за подаянием в соседнюю деревню.  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (02.03.2012), Иван Петров (02.03.2012), Кунсанг (02.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Дзен часы


- Выпьем?
- Нет, не хочу.
- А сейчас?

----------

Алексей Т (05.03.2012), Оскольд (03.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.03.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Это еще что за фрукт? Что-то здесь не чисто)


Носки?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Носки?


Не, есть сомнение что это лама ). Кто-нибуть слышал о нем?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Алевлад (06.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (05.03.2012), Аньезка (08.03.2012), Кунсанг (05.03.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Homer (08.03.2012), Joy (05.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (05.03.2012), Алексей Т (05.03.2012), Аньезка (08.03.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Кунсанг (05.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.03.2012), Паня (28.03.2013), Савелов Александр (02.09.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (06.03.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

На ламах носки не смотрятся... Щас модно быть аутентичным
А вот у парней таллант, я бы купил их диск, кстати панталоны что надо

----------


## Joy

> [video=youtube;aStI3MaCY_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aStI3MaCY_s&featureated


знатные дебилы.

----------

Буль (05.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.03.2012), Савелов Александр (02.09.2018)

----------


## Оскольд

> знатные дебилы.


Кто прочтет по губам слова, которые выкрикивает паренек на переднем плане(около 1:20) тот сиддха)))(видать окружающие люди региагировали на них так же как Татья да так громко, что приходилось отвечать) Но писать их здесь не советую.)

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> знатные дебилы.


Вот и я примерно о том написал, правда чуть жестче, за что и  карточку отхватил. у них еще "хит" про Ленина есть в том же духе)

----------

Оскольд (05.03.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

А помоему позитивно  :Smilie:  
Очень очень много мастеров кислых щщей в наши дни... жизнь прекрасна, пре-красна, в ней есть все краски, вся кадуга, она идеальна, совершенна ! Свободна !
Разве это не радует ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алевлад (06.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

Челябинские дети настолько суровы... что вы даже не представляете насколько ))

----------

Aion (07.03.2012), Joy (08.03.2012), Pema Sonam (06.03.2012), Raudex (07.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (06.03.2012), Джигме (09.03.2012), Мага (07.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.03.2012), Оскольд (06.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Для воспроизведения эффекта может также понадобиться

----------

Bob (07.03.2012), Zom (07.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (08.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.03.2012), Федор Ф (07.03.2012)

----------


## Aion

В палату заходит врач с блокнотом, следом за ним - санитар с топором. Врач останавливается у кровати больного, листает блокнот, читает: 
- Так..с, Иванов... Ампутация левой ноги. 
Санитар - достает топор, ТЮК 
Врач - недоуменно на санитара: - Я сказал "левой..." - Санитар - ТЮК 
Врач: " Я сказал "ноги"..." - Санитар - ТЮК 
Врач в ужасе глядя на пациента: "Стоп! да это вообще не Иванов!"

----------

Bob (07.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

А Дхамма здесь при чём?

----------

Bob (07.03.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А Дхамма здесь при чём?


    наверное при том, что господин Иванов в это время проходил процедуры у проктолога этажом ниже ..
  ..однако я больше склоняюсь к версии, что, быть может это, не заслуженно забытое, короткое тантрическое произведение об отсечениии привязанностей.

----------


## Аньезка

> Кто прочтет по губам слова, которые выкрикивает паренек на переднем плане(около 1:20) тот сиддха)))(видать окружающие люди региагировали на них так же как Татья да так громко, что приходилось отвечать) Но писать их здесь не советую.)


Он сказал "стоп!"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Буль (08.03.2012), Оскольд (08.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Не, есть сомнение что это лама ). Кто-нибуть слышал о нем?


Конечно. Это же Денис Антропов (Дудул Дордже). Он у нас на форуме помнится даже холиварил кажется с Куру Хунгом, после чего тот слег... точнее чуть не умер...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (08.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Конечно. Это же Денис Антропов (Дудул Дордже). Он у нас на форуме помнится даже холиварил кажется с Куру Хунгом


При этом в ходе холивара использовал ненормативную лексику, за что был забанен. Он в Элисте обитает,кажется будд.центр Миндролинг. Я его как-то мельком в элистинском аэропорту видела.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (08.03.2012)

----------


## Aion

> А Дхамма здесь при чём?


Дык, про Чод же анекдот типа...  :Cool:

----------

Pema Sonam (08.03.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------


## Оскольд

> Он сказал "стоп!"


У Вас очень чистое виденье! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
С всемирным днем дакини!

----------

Алевлад (08.03.2012), Аньезка (10.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

В продолжение музыкальной темы. Пластика девушки завораживает  :Big Grin:

----------

Алевлад (09.03.2012), Оскольд (08.03.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Vladiimir (10.03.2012), Алексей Т (13.03.2012), Джыш (10.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.03.2012), Оскольд (10.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> 


Третьему лучше сразу приготовитсья побыстрее делать ноги  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ага. Я тоже иногда наталкиваюсь на таких персонажей в городской толпе. То денег попросят, то проповедовать что-то начинают, а некоторых просто трудно понять из-за особенностей изложения накопившихся мыслей. Лучше всего ограничиться вежливым "спасибо", дать монетку и двигаться дальше.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

А мне кается очень стильно получается, есть что то  :Smilie:  из этого можно сделать что то хорошее, эта простота, непринуждённость... я бы не проч послушать и посомтреть концерт в хорошем качестве исполнения и муыки, им нехватает именно этого

----------


## Joy

> В продолжение музыкальной темы. Пластика девушки завораживает 
> [video=youtube;bCCS6CGaxl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCCS6CGaxl8&feature


юродство-то умышленное, нынче на треш большой спрос -)

----------

Алексей Каверин (11.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.03.2012), Оскольд (11.03.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Бесконечный узел счастья
 (санскр. Shrivatsa, тиб. Dpal be'u) узел вечности, один из восьми благоприятных символов.
Переплетение мудрости и сострадания.
 Взаимодействие противоборствующих сил в дуалистическом проявленном Мире, ведущее к их союзу, и в конечном счете, к гармонии во Вселенной.
 Поскольку узел имеет ни начала, ни конца он также символизирует бесконечную мудрость. 

 Одни интерпретируют его как представление бесконечного круговорота бытия, другие – как символ вечности, третьи – как знак неисчерпаемости знаний Будды. Это и символ взаимозависимости всех явлений во Вселенной, и сложная взаимосвязь между мудростью и состраданием в процессе достижения состояния Будды, и символ бесконечно длинного пути Махаяны, пути бодхисаттвы. Бесконечный узел в иконографии символизирует Самсару.

 Также есть предположение, что бесконечный узел – это отражение более древнего символа, состоящего из двух переплетающихся змей. Змея – очень древний символ кундалини, возможно, пришедший в Индию из Древнего Египта. Вполне вероятно, что переплетающиеся змеи символизировали движение кундалини по правому и левому каналам тонкого тела, и тогда бесконечный узел имеет отношение к чандали.

..

..думаю в цетре не плохо бы смотрелся образ Белой Тары  :Cool:

----------

Алексей Каверин (11.03.2012), Ермоленко (14.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.03.2012), Оскольд (11.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Видимо в ФСБ самые счастливые люди служат  :Big Grin:

----------

Оскольд (11.03.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Прошу прощения что ломаю юмор, но на самом деле узор на флаге не имеет единую бесконечную страктуру, там линии пересекаются и идут в притык...  :Frown: 
Тем не менее очень похоже :Kiss:

----------


## Secundus

аничча в картинках

----------

Алексей Т (13.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Всё тот же железный Арни.

----------

Дмитрий Белов (12.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.03.2012), Фил (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т



----------

Aion (13.03.2012), Bob (12.03.2012), Joy (12.03.2012), Pema Sonam (12.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (12.03.2012), Буль (12.03.2012), Джигме (13.03.2012), Иван Горяинов (13.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.03.2012), Оскольд (12.03.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (13.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012), Шавырин (12.03.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

Даже не смотря на то, что вероятность попадания черепахи в плавающее кольцо очень мала... Не привязывайтесь к своим кольцам.

----------

Aion (13.03.2012), Алексей Т (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

У вас была задача про <s>волка, козу и капусту</s> бабушку, кота и мышку?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

С сансарической точки зрения - да!Впрочем,нехватало для практики дедки с репкой,а о мышке (каюсь)совсем забыл..

----------


## Чиффа

Признаюсь, мне уже который день рвет мозг реклама нового тарифа от "Билайн": "Ничто не начнется без тебя". Заставляет задуматься...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.03.2012), Оскольд (13.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.03.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

А меня убивает описание живого журнала: живой журнал — это возможность выразить себя, поделиться своей жизнью и связаться с друзьями в сети. Вот это словосочетание: поделиться своей жизнью. Брррр.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Chong_Kwan (30.07.2012), Kit (22.03.2012), Pema Sonam (14.03.2012), Zom (13.03.2012), Винд (16.03.2012), Гойко (16.03.2012), Джигме (25.03.2012), Ермоленко (14.03.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (14.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

А это уже чесно говоря несмешно:

----------

Kit (22.03.2012), Pema Sonam (14.03.2012), Буль (13.03.2012), Ермоленко (14.03.2012), Оскольд (14.03.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Сауди (16.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Chong_Kwan (30.07.2012), Pema Sonam (15.03.2012), Sucheeinennick (23.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.03.2012), Буль (16.03.2012), Оскольд (15.03.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (15.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2012), Чиффа (17.03.2012)

----------


## Мага

Сайт Про Бу*д*истов и любителей поспать :Kiss: 
 Веселый, необычный проект :Smilie:  http://budist.ru

----------

Алевлад (17.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.03.2012)

----------


## Винд

"В детстве я молил Бога о велосипеде. Потом понял, что Бог работает по-другому. Я украл велосипед и стал молиться о прощении."  - Аль Пачино

О, как!

----------

Kit (22.03.2012), Pema Sonam (17.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (17.03.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Кунсанг (19.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.03.2012), Оскольд (17.03.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Чиффа (17.03.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Ешь, выходи в поток.

----------

Aion (21.03.2012), Zom (17.03.2012), Алевлад (17.03.2012), Джигме (25.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.03.2012), Оскольд (17.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

Странно они своё заведение назвали. Назвали бы лучше "Бхава" или "Сансара" )) Ну или на крайний случай "Ниббана вашего кошелька" )

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (18.03.2012), Фил (22.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

У нас в городе есть как минимум два интересных заведения: бар-кафе Будда, и ресторан Дхарма. Челябинск буддийский город.

----------

Zom (17.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.03.2012), Оскольд (17.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> У нас в городе есть как минимум два интересных заведения: бар-кафе Будда, и ресторан Дхарма. Челябинск буддийский город.


Это надо в посольство Таиланда сообщать. Они с Будда-барами по всему миру борются.

----------

Bob (17.03.2012), Kit (22.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.03.2012), Джигме (25.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.03.2012), Оскольд (17.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Это надо в посольство Таиланда сообщать. Они с Будда-барами по всему миру борются.


Самое интересное, это когда справляли 2500 париниббаны Готамы. В каждом уважающем себя кафетери, обязательно была тематическая вечерика. Тематику составляли: нью-эйдж песни, офицатки в сари, и фаер-шоу. Вот он какой суровый Челябинский буддизм!

----------

Джигме (25.03.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.03.2012), Оскольд (18.03.2012), Фил (22.03.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Это надо в посольство Таиланда сообщать. Они с Будда-барами по всему миру борются.


" Среди предметов декора различные статуэтки Будды и старинные вазы сделанные в Таиланде. ...
Для экспорта статуи из Таиланда в Украину была оформлена специальная религиозная лицензия, выданная главным Монахом государственной Буддийской общины." взято http://www.kievnightlifemagazine.com.../buddha%20bar/

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Ситуация примерно такая же, как с эндемиками в Австралии. Правильно делают.

----------


## Топпер

> " Среди предметов декора различные статуэтки Будды и старинные вазы сделанные в Таиланде. ...
> Для экспорта статуи из Таиланда в Украину была оформлена специальная религиозная лицензия, выданная главным Монахом государственной Буддийской общины." взято http://www.kievnightlifemagazine.com.../buddha%20bar/


Слабо верится в их заявления.

----------

Шавырин (18.03.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Слабо верится в их заявления.


 "Где говорят деньги, там молчит совесть" , надеюсь не вариант.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Совершенно случайно наткнулся на "хороший годный"  :Smilie:  ресурс про Тибет. 

Ссылку прямую приводить не буду, дабы лишний раз не индексировалась поисковыми роботами, но выглядит она примерно как "тибетлэнд.ру". Я искренне надеюсь, что многие участники форума найдут там для себя много интересных материалов и поучаствуют в интереснейшей полемике.

Избранное (навскидку):




> *Чем похоже и чем отличается монашество в тибете и на афоне принимаются только концептуальные ответы , пишу докторскую*
> 
> Вот такие у нас доктора. Можно съездить на Афон и Тибет, сравнить. Но из интернета скачать...
> 
> мылную... мыло делали из монахов на Тибете и на Афоне...
> 
> я практиковала учение кагью-па с тибета...разница вкратце1) в учении - тибетские основаны не на Библии и даже не на Типитаке, а на учениях местных мудрецов 2) поэтому в тибете несколько школ, чего нет на афоне 3) женщин в тибет пускают 4) климат суровый и посты в виде отказа от животной пищи практикуются далеко не везде 5) вместо молитв в тибете - мантры и прочие медитации





> *А что искал гитлер в тибете, когда чистил европу от славян? и почему именно в тибете?*
> 
> Шамбалу искал...а зачем долго рассказывать. Почитай Блаватскую...если хватит терпения и ...Ну или, на худой конец, Мулдашева... ЗЫ...пардон...Блаватская пожалуй для блондинки будет не по зубам...лучше уж второй вариант.
> 
> Потому что именно в Тибете сохранилось то,что европейские народы давно утратили, и что принадлежит изначально именно индоевропейцам, до того как они распространилис ь по всей земле. Читайте историка археолога Юрия Петухова "История Русов"
> 
> Гитлер там "шамбалу" искал - мистическая страна в которой сокрыты все знания человечества)
> 
> почему в Тибете? - ну потому что больше не где искать по преданиям она там)
> ...





> *Какими знаниями и подготовкой нужно обладать, чтобы уйти на тибет? странствовать*
> 
> Ты принял позитивное решение,
> видать последние года провел в томлении,
> а что бы путешествовать туда,
> в билете должна лишь фигурировать одна там сторона ...
> терпением, Приятель, запасись
> да, и к одежде повнимательнее отнесись,
> а что касается еды,
> ...





> *А, если тибет, то ищем священый кроаль ?*
> 
> Это вчерашний день-сегодня все ищем там богатеньких поклонников Далай-Ламы. "Развод" ,по Русски, еще никто не отменял)))
> 
> А вдруг золотое руно затерялось?
> 
> Шамбалу





> *Хочу в тибет к манахам, там умиротворенное спокойствие?* 
> 
> Хотел лет 25 назад.
> Только это бегство от себя, а от себя не убежишь. Куда ты, туда и мысли твои.
> Нужно один раз набраться мужества и смело взглянуть Судьбе в глаза.
> Если мы смертны, чего бояться: семь бед - один ответ.
> А если безсмертны - тем более, можно будет исправить свои ошибки.
> 
> зачем тебе одной столько манахов
> ...





> *Ездят ли православные в тибет или только в ерусалим. ? как к этому относиться православная церьков? если ездят, то зачем?*
> 
> Гора Кайлас одинаково почитаема Буддистами и Индуистами.
> 
> На счет Христьян не знаю...Сказано же, что хвалить чужую религию, это всё равно, что хулить свою.





> *Как вы думаете зачем раздают листовки и призывают зажигать свечи 7 августа в поддержку тибета?* 
> 
> Есть такая мысль.
> 
> "Секреты Тибета. или как из людей делают Батарейки и живые щиты"
> 
> Свободу тибету, какой он несчастный Бедный и т.д.Это часто приходится слышать
> Сейчас вот призывают 7 августа свечи зажигать в поддержку тибета.
> Ребята вот глядите.
> ...





> *Каким образом можно попасть в тибет к монахам?*
> 
> Молись дездымонууууууу )))Гыыыыыыыыыыы ы


Кстати, по стилю стишков вспомнился один давний дзогченоидный форум с дивным набором публики в виде "ищущих" и прочей шизотерии, ... правда он  давным-давно помер вместе со своим основателем. Там, когда я туда пару раз заходил, кто-то вот так же стишками любил отвечать, по стилю похоже.

----------

Bob (19.03.2012), Оскольд (19.03.2012)

----------


## Lanky

нашел на фбк:

"Утомился человек.
Совсем устал.
И все к нему или спиной или боком.
С ума сойти можно.
Просто крепиться или развлекать себя, не поможет.
Шарипутра,
все дхармы отмечены пустотой;
они ни рождаются, ни разрушаются,
ни чисты, ни нечисты,
ни растут, ни убывают.
Поэтому, Шарипутра,
в пустоте нет формы,
нет ощущения, нет представления,
нет побуждения, нет сознания;
нет глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела, ума;
нет вида, звука, запаха, вкуса, прикосновения, мысли;
нет мира зрения и так далее
до мира постижения…
Сутра сердца"
 :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Вложение 8535





> Челябинск буддийский город.


От нашего стола Вашему столу:



Норильск тоже буддийский город, только буддизм там не южный, а северный.  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (21.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.03.2012)

----------


## Винд

А по моему так это юмор совершенно конкретный – то, что отмочил товарищ Протоиерей Чаплин:
«Наши верующие должны были отвечать всей силой оружия против большевиков. Нравственное дело, достойное христианина, – уничтожить как можно больше большевиков, чтобы отстоять вещи, которые для христианина являются святыми, … и Евангелие Христово в данном случае заповедует людям защищаться, в том числе силой оружия, против беззакония»
Потянет ли на шутку месяца???  
Я так поржал  :Big Grin: 
во первых "... гонящих нас прости и т.п." Во-вторых РФ юридический правоприемник страны победивших большевиков. Весело!

----------


## Сауди

> А по моему так это юмор совершенно конкретный – то, что отмочил товарищ Протоиерей Чаплин:
> «Наши верующие должны были отвечать всей силой оружия против большевиков. Нравственное дело, достойное христианина, – уничтожить как можно больше большевиков, чтобы отстоять вещи, которые для христианина являются святыми, … и Евангелие Христово в данном случае заповедует людям защищаться, в том числе силой оружия, против беззакония»
> Потянет ли на шутку месяца???  
> Я так поржал 
> во первых "... гонящих нас прости и т.п." Во-вторых РФ юридический правоприемник страны победивших большевиков. Весело!


Чаплин становится раком убивающим БФ -_-

Я думаю это он перепутал труды В.И. Ленина с евангилием.

----------

Wyrd (22.03.2012), Винд (22.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

На актуальную тему...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.03.2012), Джигме (25.03.2012)

----------


## Буль



----------

Aliona (23.03.2012), Bob (22.03.2012), Denli (24.03.2012), Vladiimir (22.03.2012), Алевлад (23.03.2012), Вова Л. (22.03.2012), Гойко (25.03.2012), Денис Евгеньев (23.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (22.03.2012), Дмитрий Белов (22.03.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Нико (23.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.03.2012), Сауди (22.03.2012), Фил (22.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.03.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Aion (23.03.2012), Bob (23.03.2012), Алевлад (24.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.03.2012), Шавырин (23.03.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На актуальную тему...


Кто повесил видео на youtube, по-моему, не въехали, что на самом деле очень искренний батюшка с юмором, по-моему.

----------

Denli (24.03.2012), Wyrd (23.03.2012), Винд (23.03.2012), Оскольд (23.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Кто повесил видео на youtube, по-моему, не въехали, что на самом деле очень искренний батюшка с юмором, по-моему.


ага, особенно когда он призывает на костре тех "язычников", кто празднует масленницу... Шутник. Но грех сквернословия еще никто не отменял ,)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> ага, особенно когда он призывает на костре тех "язычников", кто празднует масленницу... Шутник. Но грех сквернословия еще никто не отменял ,)


Ну я так понял, он призывает к большей аутентичности традиции — т.е. чтобы язычники не ограничивались полумерами и совершали на кострах нормальные аутентичные жертвоприношения. И это тоже шутка, если кто не понял.

----------

Denli (24.03.2012), Оскольд (23.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> ага, особенно когда он призывает на костре тех "язычников", кто празднует масленницу... Шутник. Но грех сквернословия еще никто не отменял ,)


http://pics.livejournal.com/nuralit/pic/0000za9s  ))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.03.2012), Паня (24.03.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кроме "Юмора" больше никуда не смог пристроить. Размышления на тему знаменитого высказывания Патрула Ринпоче Первого:




> "Если у вас есть пачка чая, у вас проблема величиной с пачку чая. Если у вас есть коза - у вас проблема величиной с козу... Если у вас есть Кунсангар..." (и так далее - по нарастающей)


http://www.rosbalt.ru/moscow/2012/03/22/960327.html

----------

Denli (24.03.2012), Винд (23.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.03.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Нисколько не исключая, что все это правда, спрошу - откуда дровишки-то, Этернал?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Отсюда.

----------


## Eugeny

Кураев стал буддистом

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (24.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

_- Сборщик чая Раджа на плантациях Липтон в Индии даже не подозревает, что он собирает его с любовью и нежностью._

_- Надпись на могиле математика: «Что и требовалось доказать»._ 

- _На Земле нельзя ничего украсть. Можно только переместить._

- _Самый страшный зверь – это жаба, она задушила больше половины населения земного шара._

- _Есть такие решения, после принятия которых, тараканы в голове аплодируют стоя._
_
- РПЦ предложила ввести в Рунете цензуру, сославшись на пример Китая. В ответ пользователи Рунета предложили РПЦ перейти в буддизм, также сославшись на пример Китая._

_- Плохой танцор - хороший отец._
_
- Управление ГИБДД приняло решение о введении нового дорожного знака "Джокер". "Джокер" может быть любым знаком по желанию инспектора ГИБДД._

_- Зачем спрашивать "Как дела?", если мы живём в одной стране?_

_- Если в начале было Слово, то в конце, очевидно, будет Смайлик._

_- Даже если знания раздаются бесплатно - приходить нужно всё равно со своей тарой._

----------

Joy (25.03.2012), Lion Miller (24.03.2012), Алевлад (24.03.2012), Аньезка (23.03.2012), Буль (24.03.2012), Винд (26.03.2012), Гойко (25.03.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Мага (24.03.2012), Нико (23.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.03.2012)

----------


## Denli

Долго думал, где поделиться таким замечательным нововведением: то-ли в общий раздел поместить как ноу-хау в дхарма-бизнесе, то-ли в образ жизни. В итоге решил порадовать форумчан в разделе "Юмор". В Махабхарате нигде нет, кстати, рекомендаций по восстановлению гимена?

*Услуги XXI века от РПЦ: аборт и восстановление девственности*



Сделать аборт и восстановить девственность можно в медицинском центре "Альтернатива", действующем на территории гостиницы "Даниловская" при Свято-Даниловом монастыре РПЦ МП в центре Москвы, сообщает корреспондент "Портала-Credo.Ru". В непосредственной близости от гостиницы находятся официальная резиденция патриарха Кирилла (Гундяева) и Отдел внешних церковных связей Московского патриархата.

"Если сложилось так, что рождение ребенка никак не входит в Ваши планы, необходимо свести последствия прерывания беременности к минимуму", - говорится на странице медицинского центра на территории гостиницы "Даниловская", посвященной абортам и экстренному прерыванию беременности. Там же предлагаются хирургические и нехирургические методы прерывания беременности и указывается, что аборт — "это всегда гормональный стресс для организма".

Восстановление девственности на сайте центра предлагается как одна из услуг эстетической и интимной хирургии. На сайте указывается, что "прародительницей" этой операции можно считать богиню любви и красоты Афродиту, которая регулярно ныряла в специальную купальню, "откуда выходила на берег вновь целомудренной девой".

Гостиница "Даниловская" была построена "для приема путешествующих" в охранной зоне Свято-Данилова монастыря в 1988 году, к 1000-летию Крещения Руси. Над главным входом гостиницы размещены эмблемы патриарха и указано, что отель принадлежит Московской патриархии. В гостинице проводятся конференции РПЦ МП, принимаются делегации и гости со свойственным для России хлебосольством, говорится на сайте гостиницы. Конференц-зал "Даниловской" украшен многочисленными иконами.

На сайте гостиницы, в разделе "Услуги", помимо медцентра "Альтернатива", гостям предлагается также сауна и бар с бильярдом.

Взято *отсюда*

----------

Нико (25.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.03.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Кто повесил видео на youtube, по-моему, не въехали, что на самом деле очень искренний батюшка с юмором, по-моему.


Вот и я думаю, что нормальный чувак... С юмором... Наш человек.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В Махабхарате нигде нет, кстати, рекомендаций по восстановлению гимена?


А зачем ее восстанавливать? Чтобы доказать, что ты такая дурочка, раз сберегла ее до своих _over 50+_ лет?

----------

Denli (25.03.2012), Буль (25.03.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

какой вы Этернал однако, внезапно-выдающеся-откровенный :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Исходя из слов еврейского классика, этому, увы, есть весомая причина:




> Мой небосвод алмазно ясен
> И полон радужных картин 
> Не потому, что мир прекрасен, 
> А потому, что я - кретин. 
> 
> (с) Игорь Губерман

----------

Bob (24.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.03.2012), Фил (30.03.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Сделать аборт и восстановить девственность можно в медицинском центре "Альтернатива", действующем на территории гостиницы "Даниловская" при Свято-Даниловом монастыре РПЦ МП в центре Москвы


Вот уж не знал что послать kill -6 можно при Свято-Даниловом монастыре РПЦ МП в центре Москвы...  :Smilie:  Надо будет попробовать...

----------


## Джигме

> Самое интересное, это когда справляли 2500 париниббаны Готамы. В каждом уважающем себя кафетери, обязательно была тематическая вечерика. Тематику составляли: нью-эйдж песни, офицатки в сари, и фаер-шоу. Вот он какой суровый Челябинский буддизм!


А может ну его нафиг Тибет, поеду лучше я в Челябинск. Хочу в Челябинск!   :Smilie:  :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей Т (26.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (25.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.03.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Вложение 8606


Не нажал  :Wink:  :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (25.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Даже если знания раздаются бесплатно - приходить нужно всё равно со своей тарой.


Это про учения в Дхарамсале!

----------

Osh (09.04.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

Раньше я думал, что бессмертен. 
Пока не ударился мизинцем об угол

----------

Буль (25.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.03.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

О тяжелом роке и метал - музыке..

----------

Joy (30.03.2012), Kit (30.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Только сегодня встретил этот ролик в сети, хотел запостить, опередили  :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (25.03.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

А мы вчера поминали Толю "Крупу"(благого ему перерождения),я как-то в ютубе завис - слушали разные банды, и, случайно нашел этот примечательный ролик..

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.03.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Благого перерождения Анатолию Германовичу! Великий был музыкант.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (25.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> О тяжелом роке и метал - музыке..


А по тому как он говорит, создаётся сомнение в том, что в стакане на столе у него вода ,)

----------

Kit (30.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.03.2012), Фил (30.03.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Благого перерождения Анатолию Германовичу! Великий был музыкант.


А кто это? Что великого он написал?

----------


## Сауди

> А по тому как он говорит, создаётся сомнение в том, что в стакане на столе у него вода ,)


Да, Zom, судя по всему там "балтийский чай".

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> А кто это? Что великого он написал?


1) Крупнов, Анатолий Германович 
2) музыку (см до 1996)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

...

----------

Lion Miller (26.03.2012), Osh (09.04.2012), Алексей Т (26.03.2012), Винд (27.03.2012), Иван Петров (26.03.2012)

----------


## Буль

> 2) музыку (см до 1996)


И что в той музыке великого?  :Wink:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> И что в той музыке великого?


здесь все сугубо индивидуально. :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (26.03.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> послать kill -6


Лишить человеческое существо жизни и благого рождения - это, почтенный и сострадательный модератор, не послать kill -6...

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> И что в той музыке великого?


она сама  :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (26.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Обезьянка и слоненок тоже тхервадины, например.

----------

Фил (30.03.2012)

----------


## Буль

> она сама


Юмор понял, действительно смешно  :Smilie:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

"Истинное состояние каждой отдельной вещи – вне умозрительных оценок"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Ittosai (28.03.2012), Kit (30.03.2012), Zom (26.03.2012), Вова Л. (26.03.2012), Мага (27.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.03.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Обезьянка и слоненок тоже тхервадины, например.


Это Ганапати и Хануман))

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (26.03.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

А вы что,с утра скелетов в метро не видели ни разу?

----------


## Буль

Русская православная церковь настаивает на включении в штат вооружений и боевой техники ВДВ мобильных «надувных храмов-палаток», появление которых обсуждается в Министерстве обороны России.

«Пока такие храмы не входят в штат вооружений и боевой техники. Но церковь продвигает этот вопрос. Если храмы включат в штат, их можно будет десантировать с самолетов наряду с самоходками и боевыми машинами десанта», – сообщил официальный представитель управления пресс-службы Минообороны по ВДВ Александр Кучеренко.

http://www.gazeta.ru/social/news/201..._2263181.shtml

----------

Kit (30.03.2012), Винд (28.03.2012), Мага (29.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.03.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

угу, вызывает ужас. наверное, на то и рассчитано.

----------


## Топпер

Меня, до позавчерашнего дня всегда интересовал вопрос, как же христианская церковь, являющаяся наместницей бога на земле, общается с начальством и получает инструкции. Раньше верил во всякие богодухновения и прочее. Но теперь, прогулявшись по Питеру, знаю истину.  :Kiss:

----------

Eugeny (28.03.2012), Joy (29.03.2012), Kit (30.03.2012), Буль (28.03.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Винд (28.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.03.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Мага (29.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.03.2012), Фил (30.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (30.03.2012), Bob (30.03.2012), Joy (30.03.2012), Osh (09.04.2012), Zom (29.03.2012), Алевлад (31.03.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Аньезка (29.03.2012), Вова Л. (30.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (31.03.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Иван Петров (01.04.2012), Мага (30.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2012), Оскольд (30.03.2012), Фил (30.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2012), Юй Кан (29.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

Тибетская у нас висит, теперь рядом надо бы американскую повесить ))

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (30.03.2012), Kit (30.03.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Вова Л. (30.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.03.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.05.2012), Иван Петров (31.03.2012), Кунсанг (30.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2012), Оскольд (30.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.03.2012), Фил (30.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2012), Шавырин (30.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Рпц и ночные клубы http://www.dp.ru/a/2011/04/23/RPC_ho...tkrivat_blago/

----------


## Кунсанг

Возле дацана на Лысой горе открылся ресторан Кайлас. Вообще это странно. Бухать возле дацана. http://ulanude.bezformata.ru/listnew...nnomu/3086946/

----------


## Юй Кан

Так приходит земная слава... %)



> *Медведев сообщил, что его "котэ Дорофей" никуда не пропадал*
> 
> В топах поисковых систем кот Дорофей занял первое место, потеснив даже полемику кандидата на пост президента США Ромни с Медведевым. Пользователи Интернета принялись активно обсуждать домашнего любимца президента России, отложив на время в сторону обсуждение антироссийских высказываний экс-губернатора штата Массачусетс...


Подробнее

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2012), Фил (30.03.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Рпц и ночные клубы http://www.dp.ru/a/2011/04/23/RPC_ho...tkrivat_blago/





> По его словам, многие молодые люди ночью не спят, и "надо на них ориентировать какие-то места в городе, где можно было бы в это же время - в два, три, четыре, пять ночи - иметь возможность для серьезного общения, чтения, неспешного разговора, для того, чтобы выпить чаю".


Это очень плохо клеветать на людей, но помойму, Чаплин - норкоман.

----------

Фил (30.03.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Белов

> Это очень плохо клеветать на людей, но помойму, Чаплин - норкоман.


Плохо..Помимо всего даже статья есть. Уголовный кодекс РФ, Статья 129. Клевета 1. Клевета, то есть распространение заведомо ложных сведений...

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Норкоман, это понятие абстрактное и к зависимости отношения не имеет.

Это ведь не орфографическая ошибка  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joy

> О тяжелом роке и метал - музыке..


Поп: "Тяжелый рок он чем привлекателен - то, что он оказывает наркотическое воздействие. Следущий шаг от тяжелого рока  - это уже трава. А следующий шаг - это уже кокаин."
Очевидно батюшка не понаслышке знает то, о чем говорит: прошел все этапы

----------

Kit (02.04.2012), Сауди (30.03.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (30.03.2012), Фил (30.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2012)

----------


## Sojj

> Плохо..Помимо всего даже статья есть. Уголовный кодекс РФ, Статья 129. Клевета 1. Клевета, то есть распространение заведомо ложных сведений...


Клевета и оскорбления декриминализированы, теперь за эти правонарушения предусмотрена административная ответственность.

----------


## Буль



----------

Eternal Jew (01.04.2012), Алевлад (01.04.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (02.04.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.04.2012), Савелов Александр (12.05.2020), Содпа Тхарчен (12.05.2012), Фил (01.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2012), Юй Кан (01.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Буратино, всё-таки достиг!
Я всегда в него верил.

----------

Aion (02.04.2012), Bob (01.04.2012), Eternal Jew (01.04.2012), Zom (01.04.2012), Буль (01.04.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (01.04.2012), Иван Петров (01.04.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Мага (02.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.04.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Сауди (01.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.04.2012), Фил (01.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2012), Шавырин (01.04.2012), Юй Кан (01.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Как бы проздрав всем друзьям и... оппонентам с 1-м апреля. : )

----------

Алевлад (02.04.2012), Алексей Е (03.04.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.03.2019), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.04.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Буратино, всё-таки достиг!
> Я всегда в него верил.


И почему так? А потому как следовал обету бодхисаттвы!
Хотя что бы с ним было, не попадись на его трудном пути истая тхеравадинка Тортилла?.. : )

----------

Фил (01.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> И почему так? А потому как следовал обету бодхисаттвы!
> Хотя что бы с ним было, не попадись на его трудном пути истая тхеравадинка Тортилла?.. : )


Да уж......
Вот как дело было:



> *Джатака о деревянном Бодхисатве*
> 
> 
> Однажды сидит Джа-будда под своим деревом и проводит очередной инструктаж по технике преодоления желаний. Тут прибегает к нему любимый ученик Ананда, отводит его за дерево и что-то долго и взолнованно ему на ухо шепчет. Джа-будда слушает и головой кивает, а после возвращается к ученикам и говорит: Братки! Вот Ананда только что мне сказал, что появился тут неподалеку один учитель из северных земель, который говорит: Делай, что ты желаешь -- таков да будет весь Закон. Ученики отвечают: правда! И многие этого учителя уже слышали. Тут Джа-будда их и спрашивает: ну, и какого же вы о нем мнения? Ученики говорят: похоже, что неглупый человек, но чушь такую порет, что стыдно слушать. А Джа-будда только головой кивает: верно, братки. Чушь он порет, хотя и очень образованный. И мало того: он и в прежней жизни тоже неглупым мужиком был и тоже чушь порол, пока не повстречался на его пути деревянный бодхисаттва.
> 
> А дело было так. Давным-давно, еще до царя Гороха, жил в одном городе один царь с очень длинной бородой -- он ее три раза вокруг пояса обматывал, чтобы ходить не мешала. И был это царь настоящий максималист: если чего захочет, так сразу ему вынь да положь. А мясо он любил есть каждый день по три раза, на завтрак, обед и ужин, причем даже в постные дни, когда во всем городе мяса было не достать. Его повар бедный прямо с ног сбился; говорит: прости, царь, сегодня постный день, где ж я тебе мяса достану. А царь говорит: твои проблемы. А не достанешь -- я тебя уволю.
> 
> И вот бедный повар метется по городу и видит: местная братва мужика какого-то порезала, лежит под забором еще теплый, но уже не дышит. Повар быстренько к нему подкрался и, пока менты не приехали, отрезал у него ляжку. Принес домой, сготовил и царю подает. А царь попробовал и спрашивает: что это за мясо ты мне сегодня принес? Повар весь побледнел и отвечает: свинину, батюшка. А царь ему: нет, родной ты мой, это не свинина. Я этот вкус хорошо помню, потому что в прошлой жизни людоедом был. И теперь ты меня все время таким мясом будешь кормить, а не то самого тебя забью и съем. Короче, вот это мужик попал так попал.
> 
> ...


Дмитрий Гайдук

----------

Aion (02.04.2012), Алексей Е (03.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (02.04.2012), Иван Петров (02.04.2012), Леонид Ш (02.04.2012), Савелов Александр (12.05.2020), Содпа Тхарчен (01.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2012), Юй Кан (01.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

Известна дата прихода Будды Майтреи! :EEK!:   :Big Grin: 



> Пророчества прорицательницы Ванги
> 2018 - Новой мировой державой становится Китай. Развивающиеся страны превращаются из эксплуатируемых в эксплуататоров
> 2023 - Немного изменится орбита Земли
> 2025 - Европа все еще мало заселена
> 2028 - Создание нового источника энергии. Голод постепенно преодолевается. Стартует пилотируемый космический корабль к Венере
> 2033 - Полярные льды тают. Повышается уровень Мирового океана
> 2043 - Мировая экономика процветает. В Европе правят мусульмане
> 2046 - Выращиваются любые органы. Замена органов становится одним из лучших методов лечения
> 2066 - Во время нападения на мусульманский Рим, США применяют новый вид оружия - климатический. Резкое похолодание
> ...


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Joy (06.04.2012), Neroli (02.04.2012), Мага (03.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> 4509 - Знакомство с Богом. Человек достигает такого уровня развития, что может общаться с Богом


не по-буддистски это! этот пассаж ставит под сомнение все остальные  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (02.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Почему атеисты выступают против Иеговы и Исуса, но не против Деда Мороза?
А хотите я скажу, в чем разница? Возьмем того же Деда Мороза. Представьте себе, что…

1. Вам говорят, что если вы не будете верить в Деда Мороза, вы — аморальный человек, достойный вечных мук.

2. В новостях очередной теракт — почитатели Деда Мороза взорвали клуб почитателей Санта-Клауса.

3. Группа почитателей Деда Мороза подала в суд на министерство образования с требованием разместить жилище Деда Мороза на всех картах и ввести обязательную главу во все учебники Географии.

4. Глава Блаженного Синода Деда Мороза заявил, что терпимость — это аморальное понятие, и что вера в Деда Мороза должна активнее проталкиваться на всех уровнях. «Кто были наши предки до веры в Деда Мороза? Варвары, люди второго сорта» — сказал он.

5. Спикер РКДМ (Российского Клуба Деда Мороза) заявил, что только верующие в Деда Мороза могут быть настоящими русскими в России. А Украина заявила, что вера в Деда Мороза пришла из Украины в Россию в 10 веке, и потому главный клуб Деда Мороза — в Украине.

6. Последователи Деда Мороза создали себе отдельный раздел в форуме, чтобы обсуждать его и привлекать новых членов. Они говорят, что Дед Мороз — правда, и у них есть «отношения» с ним. Они считают, что рука Деда Мороза — повсюду. Тот факт, что почти повсюду во вселенной сверхнизкие температуры, однозначно показывает на разумный замысел со стороны Деда Мороза. Это его «знак качества» на всём его творении.

7. Глава Блаженного Синода Деда Мороза добился себе отмены налогов на торговлю вином и золотом. Он также потребовал, чтобы на имя Клуба Деда Мороза переписали все музеи, театры, и вообще, всю недвижимость, в которой хоть когда-то проводились Новогодние Утренники. И в добавок, прихватил кучу недвижимости, к которой не имел отношения вообще.

8. Правительство объявило о программе спонсирования веры в Деда Мороза из бюджета. Будет построена система быстрого развертывания центров Деда Мороза в каждом жилом районе.Члены клуба Деда Мороза были приняты заместителями командиров взводов в армию. Для воздушного десанта, были созданы десантируемые залы для утренников в честь Деда Мороза.

9. Глава Клуба Деда Мороза заявил, что строжайшей кары достойны женщины, распивавшие горячий чай в главном Зале для Утренников имени Деда Мороза. «Своим неуважением к Деду Морозу, они оскорбили весь русский народ,» — сказал он, — «Эти люди — преступники, и должны ответить за свой горячий чай по всей строгости закона!»

10. Когда люди возмущаются против навязываемой веры в Деда Мороза и говорят, что этот миф — не может быть оправданием всему тому произволу, который творится от его имени, им отвечают, что зачем же они возмущаются, если его нет? Может быть, они верят-таки в Деда Мороза, в глубине души, но не хотят признавать?

Когда вы посмеетесь и поймете всю глубину маразма с Дедом Морозом, тогда вы и поймете всю глубину маразма, царящего с верой в бога.

----------

Alex (04.04.2012), Joy (03.04.2012), Буль (02.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.04.2012), Карло (03.04.2012), Мага (03.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> 4509 - Знакомство с Богом. Человек достигает такого уровня развития, что может общаться с Богом
> ...
> 5076 - Найдена граница вселенной. Что за ней, никто не знает.


ну надо же. даже Бог не знает.  :Big Grin:

----------

Kit (02.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> ну надо же. даже Бог не знает.


Чудеса еще раньше начинаются: *2111 - Люди становятся киборгами*, 
а после этого:

 2195 - Морские колонии полностью обеспечены и энергией и *пищей*
 2196 - Полное смешение азиатов и европейцев
 2256 - Космический корабль занес на Землю новую страшную болезнь
 2371 - Великий голод
 3803 - Новая планета мало заселена. Мало контактов между людьми. Климат новой планеты *влияет на организмы людей - они мутируют*
 4302 - Развитие науки. Ученые обнаруживают общие механизмы во влиянии всех болезней *на организм человека*
 4304 - Найден способ побеждать любую болезнь
 4308 - Вследствие мутации люди наконец-то начинают использовать свой мозг целиком. Полностью исчезает понятие зла и ненависти

А самый интересный пунткт:  *2341 - Нечто страшное приближается к Земле из космоса.* Правда потом не объясняется, что это было, наверное это миновало Землю, и никто так и не узнал что это было.
Трава у этого вангующего явно качественная  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (02.04.2012), Буль (02.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> 2195 - Морские колонии полностью обеспечены и энергией и пищей
> 2196 - Полное смешение азиатов и европейцев
> 2256 - Космический корабль занес на Землю новую страшную болезнь
> 2371 - Великий голод
> 3803 - Новая планета мало заселена. Мало контактов между людьми. Климат новой планеты влияет на организмы людей - они мутируют
> 4302 - Развитие науки. Ученые обнаруживают общие механизмы во влиянии всех болезней на организм человека
> 4304 - Найден способ побеждать любую болезнь
> 4308 - Вследствие мутации люди наконец-то начинают использовать свой мозг целиком. Полностью исчезает понятие зла и ненависти


Все эти даты на самом деле не даты. Это просто архивные номера сценариев к голливудским фильмам. Просто кто-то копирнул список, но забыл сделать заметку о том, что это именно за список - вот и понеслось )))

----------

Alex (04.04.2012), Joy (06.04.2012), Neroli (02.04.2012), Алевлад (02.04.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Буль (03.04.2012), Иван Петров (03.04.2012), Леонид Ш (02.04.2012), Мага (03.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Бо

Искусство медитации в мире животных.

----------

Алевлад (05.04.2012), Аньезка (03.04.2012), Винд (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.04.2012), Юй Кан (13.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Все эти даты на самом деле не даты. Это просто архивные номера сценариев к голливудским фильмам. Просто кто-то копирнул список, но забыл сделать заметку о том, что это именно за список - вот и понеслось )))


А юмор начнётся, когда все эти сценарии передадут для съёмки Никите Михалкову


Похоже готовится к канонизации

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (03.04.2012), Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Странное шествие - кто с крестом, кто с иконой, и только Никита Сергеевич с фонарным столбом )

----------

Wyrd (03.04.2012), Буль (03.04.2012), Винд (05.04.2012), Мага (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Светоч всея Руси, что тут поделаешь?

----------

Буль (03.04.2012), Винд (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.04.2012), Фил (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012), Шавырин (04.04.2012), Юй Кан (03.04.2012)

----------


## Фил



----------

Chong_Kwan (30.07.2012), Sucheeinennick (23.04.2012), Wyrd (03.04.2012), Буль (03.04.2012), Винд (05.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), Иван Горяинов (13.04.2012), Мага (03.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.04.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

> Чудеса еще раньше начинаются: *2111 - Люди становятся киборгами*,


Люди стали киборгами в тот момент, когда доисторический человек занялся улучшением своих инструментов. С тех пор всё только усложнялось... http://abstrusegoose.com/171

----------

Буль (03.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Православные шутят например:




> Отец Савва никогда не здоровался с приходящими в его храм буддистами, боясь оскорбить их религиозные чувства. Ведь согласно их вере, не существует ни здоровающегося, ни тех, к кому он обращается.

----------

Neroli (04.04.2012), Wyrd (03.04.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Иван Петров (04.04.2012), Мага (03.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Православные шутят например:


насчет буддизма они на самом деле не шутят - эти глупцы всерьез считают, что буддисты поклоняются дьяволам да пустоте..

----------

Сауди (04.04.2012), Сергей Ч (04.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.04.2012), Фил (04.04.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Патриарх Кирилл назвал «коллажем» свои фото с Breguet за $30 тысяч: у меня часы «русские, недорогие»*

*Блоггеры обнаружили "чудо" на фотографиях Патриарха - исчезают часы*





РПЦ удалила фотографию патриарха Кирилла со стертыми часами Breguet, но они видны в отражении.

----------

Joy (06.04.2012), Neroli (04.04.2012), Sucheeinennick (23.04.2012), Zom (04.04.2012), Аньезка (05.04.2012), Буль (05.04.2012), Винд (05.04.2012), Вова Л. (05.04.2012), Леонид Ш (04.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.04.2012), Сергей Ч (04.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> РПЦ удалила фотографию патриарха Кирилла со стертыми часами Breguet, но они видны в отражении.


Вот уж воистину патриарх явил чудо - отражение несуществующих часов  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (06.04.2012), Neroli (04.04.2012), Zom (04.04.2012), Дмитрий Белов (04.04.2012), Сергей Ч (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Вот уж воистину патриарх явил чудо - отражение несуществующих часов


не чудо, просто "русские, недорогие" часы - это лишь тень нормальных.

----------

Bob (05.04.2012), Raudex (05.04.2012), Винд (05.04.2012), Вова Л. (05.04.2012), Дмитрий Белов (05.04.2012), Мага (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

А мне вчера ночью приснился наш Eternal Jew и озадачивал половину сна каверзным вопросом: где в Питере можно купить мацу, помимо синагоги. 
Так я ж с утра поискал. И не нашёл.  Яндекс предлагает и МАЗ и мазь от пролежней, а мацы нет  :Frown:

----------

Eternal Jew (05.04.2012), Аньезка (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Не знаю-не знаю... Кошерная поисковая система *DuckDuckGo* (выдает "чистые" сведения, то есть не подтасовывает их с учетом геолокации и отслеженных поисковых предпочтений - так они уверяют) по поисковому запросу _"Санкт-Петербург магазин маца"_ ответила первой же  ссылкой:



http://www.jewishpetersburg.ru/modul...owpage&pid=156

----------

Алевлад (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Это к синагоге всё-равно относится. А во сне именно в стороннем месте  :Smilie:

----------


## Оскольд

http://bloguseful.ru/post203258524/play

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> насчет буддизма они на самом деле не шутят - эти глупцы всерьез считают, что буддисты поклоняются дьяволам да пустоте..


Я помню как на паре по религовединию, преподаватель утверждал, что в буддизме, принято пить кровь, вызывать демонов и пожирать человеческую плоть. Так что поклоняться дьяволам, да пустоте - это самый милый стериотип.

----------

Joy (06.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Винд

> Я помню как на паре по религовединию, преподаватель утверждал, что в буддизме, принято пить кровь, вызывать демонов и пожирать человеческую плоть. Так что поклоняться дьяволам, да пустоте - это самый милый стериотип.


Н-да уж. Нехорошо. По правильному то человечену надо жарить на гриле, а потом выбрасывать. Прочел на днях что некоего Виклифа (слишком умный был) зажарили христиане аж через 40 лет после смерти - вот же шутники-затейники. Ну дьяволам кто ж покланяется, их гонять положено. Режисер-Бесогон с фонарем наверное чой-то такое и затеял. Тут на днях пришел я с группой гостей на экскурсию в Никитский Переславский монастырь, и там вполне современный чувак долго и увлеченно рассказывал как приплыла к ним цепь по реке в прежние времена. Металлическая ... м-да. Вот ей и надо поклониться, потому как не иначе цепь эта из рем коплекта от вериг святого ... дальше уже я не вынес ;(

Но вот, что я понял: 
Если по реке плывет цепь -то это хорошо, а когда топор - то тут нечитстыя!!!

----------

Фил (05.04.2012), Юй Кан (06.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> *Патриарх Кирилл назвал «коллажем» свои фото с Breguet за $30 тысяч: у меня часы «русские, недорогие»*
> 
> *Блоггеры обнаружили "чудо" на фотографиях Патриарха - исчезают часы*
> 
> Вложение 8697
> 
> Вложение 8698
> 
> РПЦ удалила фотографию патриарха Кирилла со стертыми часами Breguet, но они видны в отражении.


Исчезает Патриарх

----------

Aion (05.04.2012), AndyZ (05.04.2012), Bob (05.04.2012), Neroli (05.04.2012), Wyrd (05.04.2012), Буль (06.04.2012), Винд (05.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), Иван Петров (05.04.2012), Мага (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Оскольд (05.04.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Сауди (05.04.2012), Сергей Ч (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012), Юй Кан (05.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Исчезает Патриарх


Чеширский патриарх  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (05.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), Оскольд (05.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012), Шавырин (05.04.2012), Юй Кан (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сауди

> Исчезает Патриарх


Кстати мне одному кажется, что этот мужичок тоже смонтирован? Уж больно странно он как то освещён.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

На самом деле реальными являются только часы...Все остальное смонтировано)))

----------

Neroli (05.04.2012), Zom (05.04.2012), Дмитрий Светлов (06.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012), Шавырин (05.04.2012), Юй Кан (05.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Исчезает Патриарх
> 
> Все там будем!


: ))
Там, заодно, ещё и монументальные дверные створы за ним чудесно трансформировались в занавеси... %)

----------

Neroli (05.04.2012), Иван Петров (05.04.2012), Мага (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> : ))
> Там, заодно, ещё и монументальные дверные створы за ним чудесно трансформировались в занавеси... %)


Остаточные эффекты. Магия - она же так просто не рассеивается в воздухе. Конденсат даёт.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012), Шавырин (05.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

предлагаю и далее трансформировать комнату в монашескую пещеру  :Smilie: 
а то вон вазы, часы..  :Smilie:

----------

Мага (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> : ))
> Там, заодно, ещё и монументальные дверные створы за ним чудесно трансформировались в занавеси... %)


посмотрите внимательно, больше ничего не пропало?

----------


## Юй Кан

> посмотрите внимательно, больше ничего не пропало?


Оль, у мну у самого Фотошоп есть. Потому ежли мну надо будет -- буду там пропадать чего угодно. : ))
А вообще кто-то, очень классно сделав всё остальное, просто поленился возиться ещё и с дверьми, хотя там работы -- ещё на четверть часа максимум.
Но это я просто умничаю, не берите в голову, соревнуясь во вредности. : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> : ))
> Там, заодно, ещё и монументальные дверные створы за ним чудесно трансформировались в занавеси... %)


А мне кажется, это как-бы намекает : "что тесны врата и узок путь, ведущие в жизнь, и немногие находят их.» (Мф. 7:13-14)  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (05.04.2012), Neroli (05.04.2012), Wyrd (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Оскольд (05.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> А мне кажется, это как-бы намекает : "что тесны врата и узок путь, ведущие в жизнь, и немногие находят их.» (Мф. 7:13-14)


Мне тоже показалось, что это какой-то портал.

----------

Шавырин (05.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> А мне вчера ночью приснился наш Eternal Jew и озадачивал половину сна каверзным вопросом: где в Питере можно купить мацу


Бханте, это как-то связано с тем фактом, что он сейчас заблокирован?  :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AndyZ (05.04.2012), Kit (07.04.2012), Neroli (05.04.2012), Алевлад (05.04.2012), Буль (06.04.2012), Винд (05.04.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.03.2019), Иван Петров (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Сергей Ч (05.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.05.2012), Фил (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Бханте, это как-то связано с тем фактом, что он сейчас заблокирован?


Конечно связано, нефиг сниться модератору со всякой ерундой.

----------

Bob (05.04.2012), Wyrd (05.04.2012), Винд (05.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (05.04.2012), Сауди (05.04.2012), Шавырин (05.04.2012), Юй Кан (05.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Часы патриарха внезапно достигли ниббаны и перестали существовать.

----------


## Шавырин

> Часы патриарха внезапно достигли ниббаны и перестали существовать.


Типа...

----------

Aion (06.04.2012), AndyZ (05.04.2012), Bob (05.04.2012), Kit (07.04.2012), Secundus (06.04.2012), Zom (05.04.2012), Алевлад (05.04.2012), Винд (05.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (05.04.2012), Иван Петров (05.04.2012), Мага (06.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Оскольд (05.04.2012), Сергей Ч (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012), Юй Кан (05.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

И в заключение,мистика развеялась, Этернал купил превосходную мацу а патриарху Кириллу приснился Топпер котрый бранил его за недостойное поведение.. .Что здесь вымысел а что правда,позвольте это решать героям этого столь не длинного рассказа..

----------


## Aion



----------

Bob (06.04.2012), Zom (06.04.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Вова Л. (10.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2012), Оскольд (06.04.2012), Фил (06.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Сравнили ага. 
Равновеликие люди прямо ^D

----------

Secundus (08.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (08.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Пресс-служба патриарха объяснила «чудо» с часами  :Smilie: 

Обработка фотографии из архива за 2009 год, в ходе которой с руки патриарха Кирилла «стерли» часы, является технической ошибкой фоторедактора, заявили в четверг в пресс-службе патриарха.

Накануне вечером блогеры обратили внимание на то, что на сайте Московского патриархата появилось изменение на снимке встречи патриарха с министром юстиции Александром Коноваловым: на поверхности стола, за которым сидит предстоятель, отражались часы, в то время как на самой руке их не было. Эта ситуация вызвала массу недоуменных откликов у посетителей интернета.
В связи с возникшими в некоторых СМИ и блогах вопросами относительно изменений, произведенных в фотоальбоме от 03.07.2009 года на сайте Московского патриархата, пресс-служба патриарха выступила с официальным заявлением.

«Сотрудниками фоторедакции пресс-службы при работе с фотоархивом, размещенным на сайте, была допущена нелепая ошибка, – приводит «Интерфакс» сообщение пресс-службы. – Одним из основных принципов нашей работы является принципиальный отказ от использования программ редактирования фотографий для изменения вида изображений. Обработка фотографий всегда касается только цветовых и иных технических показателей. На каком основании в данной ситуации было допущено грубое нарушение нашей внутренней этики – вопрос, который будет разбираться очень тщательно, виновные будут строго наказаны», – отмечается в заявлении.

В настоящее время фотография, вызвавшая недоумение, в исходном качестве возвращена на свое место. Кэш-память сервера сайта очищена от обработанной фотографии.
Пресс-служба патриарха приносит извинения всем пользователям сайта за «допущенную техническую оплошность».
На днях патриарх в беседе с телеведущим Владимиром Соловьевым рассказал о том, что стояло за нашумевшей несколько лет назад историей, когда на ряде украинских сайтов появилась фотография, изображающая швейцарские часы Breguet за несколько десятков тысяч долларов на его руке.
По словам патриарха, которые привел в эфире радио «Вести FM» Соловьев, те снимки были коллажем, а сам он носит недорогие часы, подаренные президентом России Дмитрием Медведевым.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Пресс-служба патриарха объяснила «чудо» с часами 
> 
> Обработка фотографии из архива за 2009 год, в ходе которой с руки патриарха Кирилла «стерли» часы, является технической ошибкой фоторедактора, заявили в четверг в пресс-службе патриарха.
> 
> Накануне вечером блогеры обратили внимание на то, что на сайте Московского патриархата появилось изменение на снимке встречи патриарха с министром юстиции Александром Коноваловым: на поверхности стола, за которым сидит предстоятель, отражались часы, в то время как на самой руке их не было. Эта ситуация вызвала массу недоуменных откликов у посетителей интернета.
> В связи с возникшими в некоторых СМИ и блогах вопросами относительно изменений, произведенных в фотоальбоме от 03.07.2009 года на сайте Московского патриархата, пресс-служба патриарха выступила с официальным заявлением.
> 
> «Сотрудниками фоторедакции пресс-службы при работе с фотоархивом, размещенным на сайте, была допущена нелепая ошибка, – приводит «Интерфакс» сообщение пресс-службы. – Одним из основных принципов нашей работы является принципиальный отказ от использования программ редактирования фотографий для изменения вида изображений. Обработка фотографий всегда касается только цветовых и иных технических показателей. На каком основании в данной ситуации было допущено грубое нарушение нашей внутренней этики – вопрос, который будет разбираться очень тщательно, виновные будут строго наказаны», – отмечается в заявлении.
> 
> ...


А зачем коллажи-то? Ну пусть Патриарх носит дорогие часы.... Это не грех ))))))

----------


## Топпер

> А зачем коллажи-то? Ну пусть Патриарх носит дорогие часы.... Это не грех ))))))


Для монаха (а патриарх - монах) - грех. Монахи в христианстве дают обет нестяжания. Т.е. нищенства, по сути.

----------

Bob (06.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.04.2012), Фил (06.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (08.04.2012)

----------


## Фил

> А зачем коллажи-то? Ну пусть Патриарх носит дорогие часы.... Это не грех ))))))


 Был бы нормальный человек - носил бы чего захотел и ни перед кем бы не оправдывался. Хоть брильянтовые часы! На воре и шапка горит.
А это наверное Лада-Приора

----------

Буль (06.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Для монаха (а патриарх - монах) - грех. Монахи в христианстве дают обет нестяжания. Т.е. нищенства, по сути.


Ну, простите уж им. Ноблесс оближ. Т.е. положение обязывает.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, простите уж им. Ноблесс оближ. Т.е. положение обязывает.


Наверное. 
Но осадок всё-равно остаётся. 

Не зря в интернете очень часто в паре с вышеприведённой фотографией патриарха от РПЦ размещают фото Патриарха Сербского Павле. Вот как-то больше вызывает уважения.

----------

Aion (06.04.2012), Joy (06.04.2012), Lion Miller (06.04.2012), Neroli (08.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2012), Оскольд (06.04.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (06.04.2012), Фил (06.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012), Чиффа (12.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пресс-служба патриарха объяснила «чудо» с часами 
> [...]
> На днях патриарх в беседе с телеведущим Владимиром Соловьевым рассказал о том, что стояло за нашумевшей несколько лет назад историей, когда на ряде украинских сайтов появилась фотография, изображающая швейцарские часы Breguet за несколько десятков тысяч долларов на его руке.
> По словам патриарха, которые привел в эфире радио «Вести FM» Соловьев, те снимки были коллажем, а *сам он носит недорогие часы, подаренные президентом России Дмитрием Медведевым*.


Враньё на вранье...
Ну вот не верю, что Президент России (!) подарил Патриарху (!) МП некие неназванные _недорогие_ (сиречь -- _дешёвые_) часы. %)

----------

Wyrd (06.04.2012), Буль (06.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2012), Фил (06.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Сравнили ага. 
> Равновеликие люди прямо


Ага: 


> 1. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, потому что все живые существа испытывают одни и те же чувства: хотят счастья и не желают страданий.
> 2. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, потому что все живые существа подобны 10 нищим.
> 3. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, потому что все живые существа подобны 10 больным.
> 4. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, ибо всё непостоянно, смерть может наступить в любой момент.
> 5. Я должен иметь равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, так как все живые существа проявляли ко мне равную доброту.
> 6. Я должен иметь равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, ибо, несмотря на то, что они вредят мне, они помогают мне больше, чем вредят.
> 7. Я должен относиться Равностно ко всем живым существам, потому что все они – и мои друзья, и мои враги – имеют взаимозависимое происхождение.
> 8. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение ко всем живущим, потому что они пусты от самосущего бытия.
> 9. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение к живым существам, потому что они подобны «этой горе» и «той горе».
> ...


 :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (06.04.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Враньё на вранье...
> Ну вот не верю, что Президент России (!) подарил Патриарху (!) МП некие неназванные _недорогие_ (сиречь -- _дешёвые_) часы. %)


Врут - светские люди. А здесь мы имеем благочестивый обман. Или говоря по-православному: "благочестивый вымысел"

----------

Aion (06.04.2012), Буль (06.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.04.2012), Фил (06.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Патриарх Сербский Павел, к тому же был большим умницой. 

Историй про него миллион, но эту слышал от знакомого серба, уже потом читал в интернете. Такая вот православная "упая":

"Женщина пришла в патриархию с требованием поговорить с предстоятелем Сербской церкви по неотложному делу. Во время аудиенции она рассказала, что этой ночью ей приснилась Богородица, которая велела принести патриарху денег, чтобы он мог купить себе новую обувь. И с этими словами посетительница протянула конверт с деньгами. Патриарх Павел, не беря конверта, спросил: "А в каком часу вы легли спать?" Женщина, удивившись, ответила: "Ну... где-то в одиннадцать". "Знаете, я лег позже, около четырех часов утра", – ответил патриарх, – "и мне тоже приснилась Богородица и просила передать Вам, чтобы Вы эти деньги забрали и отдали тем, кто в них действительно нуждается". И не взял денег" (c)




> 1. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, потому что все живые существа испытывают одни и те же чувства: хотят счастья и не желают страданий.
>  2. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, потому что все живые существа подобны 10 нищим.
>  3. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, потому что все живые существа подобны 10 больным.
>  4. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, ибо всё непостоянно, смерть может наступить в любой момент.
>  5. Я должен иметь равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, так как все живые существа проявляли ко мне равную доброту.
>  6. Я должен иметь равностное отношение ко всем живым существам, ибо, несмотря на то, что они вредят мне, они помогают мне больше, чем вредят.
>  7. Я должен относиться Равностно ко всем живым существам, потому что все они – и мои друзья, и мои враги – имеют взаимозависимое происхождение.
>  8. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение ко всем живущим, потому что они пусты от самосущего бытия.
>  9. Я должен иметь Равностное отношение к живым существам, потому что они подобны «этой горе» и «той горе».


К сожалению даже 9-причинная медитация, не может убедить меня в равности Махатмы Ганди и Стива Джобса. Я слишком самсарично отношусь и к тому и к другому.

----------

Wyrd (06.04.2012), Алевлад (07.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2012), Оскольд (06.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.04.2012), Читтадхаммо (08.04.2012), Юй Кан (06.04.2012)

----------


## Aion

> К сожалению даже 9-причинная медитация, не может убедить меня в равности Махатмы Ганди и Стива Джобса. Я слишком самсарично отношусь и к тому и к другому.


Чаще улыбайтесь!  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (06.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (07.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012)

----------


## Joy

> К сожалению даже 9-причинная медитация, не может убедить меня в равности Махатмы Ганди и Стива Джобса. Я слишком самсарично отношусь и к тому и к другому.


так это и есть равное отношение: и к одному, и к другому - сансарично -)

----------

Kit (07.04.2012), Дмитрий Белов (06.04.2012)

----------


## Буль

> "Женщина пришла в патриархию с требованием поговорить с предстоятелем Сербской церкви по неотложному делу. Во время аудиенции она рассказала, что этой ночью ей приснилась Богородица, которая велела принести патриарху денег, чтобы он мог купить себе новую обувь. И с этими словами посетительница протянула конверт с деньгами. Патриарх Павел, не беря конверта, спросил: "А в каком часу вы легли спать?" Женщина, удивившись, ответила: "Ну... где-то в одиннадцать". "Знаете, я лег позже, около четырех часов утра", – ответил патриарх, – "и мне тоже приснилась Богородица и просила передать Вам, чтобы Вы эти деньги забрали и отдали тем, кто в них действительно нуждается". И не взял денег" (c)


Отчего-то вспомнилось:

_
— Фюрер больше не может быть вождем нации. 

— А что же делать? — машинально спросил Геринг, не успев даже толком испугаться слов, произнесенных лидером СС. 

— Вообще-то в бункере войска СС, — так же спокойно, ровным своим голосом продолжал Гиммлер, — но не в этом, в конечном счете, дело. У фюрера парализована воля. Он не может принимать решений. Мы обязаны обратиться к народу. 

Геринг посмотрел на толстую черную папку, лежавшую на коленях Гиммлера. Он вспомнил, как в сорок четвертом его жена, разговаривая по телефону с подругой, сказала: «Лучше приезжай к нам, говорить по телефону рискованно, нас подслушивают». Геринг вспомнил, как он тогда постучал пальцами по столу и сделал жене знак: «Не говори так, это безумие». И сейчас он смотрел на черную папку и думал, что там может быть диктофон и что этот разговор через два часа будет проигран фюреру, — тогда — конец.

«Он может говорить все, что угодно, — думал Геринг о Гиммлере, — отец провокаторов не может быть честным человеком.
_

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Joy (08.04.2012), Kit (07.04.2012), Винд (06.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Joy (08.04.2012), Kit (07.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (07.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Вложение 8706


..биоэнергетиков..

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (07.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

:Big Grin:

----------

Eugeny (09.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Pema Sonam (08.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (08.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Буль (08.04.2012), Вова Л. (08.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (08.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.04.2012), Юй Кан (08.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Однажды Владимир Владимирович™ Путин и Президент Российской Федерации Дмитрий Анатольевич Медведев сидели в одном из кабинетов Кремля и с тоской смотрели в окно. За окном гудел ветер и мела густая метель.
- Ну что ты будешь делать, - с грустью говорил Владимир Владимирович™, - Пятое апреля! А ну как и на инаугурацию такая ерунда будет?.. При Лужкове такой ерунды не было...
Дмитрий Анатольевич покраснел.
Вдруг двери кабинета распахнулись и в кабинет вошел Патриарх Московский и Всея Руси Кирилл. 
- О! - воскликнул Владимир Владимирович™, - Патриарх Швейцарский и Всея Часы!
Патриарх покраснел.
- Да ладно, ладно! - улыбнулся Владимир Владимирович™, - Че ты! Все свои тут... Ну давай, покажи, как это у тебя получается-то!
Патриарх вздохнул и поднял левую руку. Сверкнул недремлющий брегет. Губы Патриарха шевельнулись в молитве.
Брегет мгновенно исчез.
- Круто... - прошептал Владимир Владимирович™, - Не зря, не зря мы сделали тебя Патриархом!.. Еще потренируешься - и создавать будешь!
Дмитрий Анатольевич смотрел на Патриарха широко раскрытыми глазами.
Патриарх смиренно молчал.

http://vladimir.vladimirovich.ru/2012-4-5/#an3152

----------

Bob (07.04.2012), Neroli (07.04.2012), Pema Sonam (08.04.2012), Буль (08.04.2012), Винд (10.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (08.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), лесник (07.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.04.2012), Оскольд (08.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

ПГМ - лишь частный случай религиозного мракобесия. БГМ, не многим лучше. К слову у Далай-ламы котлы тоже не из дешевых.

----------

Sforza (08.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.04.2012), Фил (09.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Sforza

> ПГМ - лишь частный случай религиозного мракобесия. БГМ, не многим лучше.


От Вас особенно удивительно и приятно слышать такие слова.)))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> От Вас особенно удивительно и приятно слышать такие слова.)))


Думаете это хороший знак?

Когда Волк стал вегетарианцем - он возмущался, что остальные едят мясо.
Когда Волк стал тхеравадином - вы знаете, что было. 
Теперь Волк разочаровался в Буддизме, понятно что будет.  :Confused:

----------

Pema Sonam (08.04.2012), Аньезка (08.04.2012), Буль (08.04.2012), Вова Л. (08.04.2012), Джнянаваджра (08.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012)

----------


## Sforza

> Думаете это хороший знак?
> 
> Когда Волк стал вегетарианцем - он возмущался, что остальные едят мясо.
> Когда Волк стал тхеравадином - вы знаете, что было. 
> Теперь Волк разочаровался в Буддизме, понятно что будет.


 Волк он,конечно,звезда.) Но я не готов обсуждать его метания в данном разделе, а то мне опять влепят предупреждение за переход на личности.=)

А знак.Да черть ё знает.По крайней мере ,сейчас оно все же лучше,чем было.)))

----------

Оскольд (08.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Волк он,конечно,звезда.) Но я не готов обсуждать его метания в данном разделе, а то мне опять влепят предупреждение за переход на личности.=)


Я могу взять себе оба: ваше и своё  :Smilie: 




> А знак.Да черть ё знает.По крайней мере ,сейчас оно все же лучше,чем было.)))


Поживем, увидим.

----------

Sforza (08.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Думаете это хороший знак?


Про знаки и конкретно про Волка ничего определённого сказать не могу, но вообще, фанатик-материалист это значительно более нормально, чем фанатик-буддист.

----------

Sforza (08.04.2012), Буль (08.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.04.2012), Фил (09.04.2012), Шавырин (08.04.2012)

----------


## Denli

Вот еще хорошая новость про Кирилла Гундяева: http://www.rosbalt.ru/moscow/2012/03/22/960327.html

*"Золотая" пыль патриарха*

Патриарх Кирилл уже в ближайшее время может значительно улучшить свои жилищные условия. Его представители сумели добиться наложения ареста на квартиру в престижном "Доме на набережной", которая принадлежит врачу-кардиохирургу, бывшему министру здравоохранения Юрию Шевченко, и располагается по соседству с жилищем патриарха Кирилла (Владимира Гундяева). Суд решил, что именно ценой собственных апартаментов Шевченко может возместить непоправимый урон, нанесенный имуществу Гундяева. Мебель и книги патриарха оказались покрыты слоем пыли, которая, как посчитали служители Фемиды, прилетела из квартиры экс-министра. При подсчете гигантской суммы ущерба учитывались даже наночастицы, обнаруженные в жилище Гундяева.

Квартира для патриарха

Как рассказали "Росбалту" представители Юрия Шевченко, эта история началась еще в 2010 году. Тогда семья Шевченко приобрела квартиру в доме 2 по улице Серафимовича ("Дом на набережной") для дочери Ксении и ее четверых детей. Весной 2010 года в апартаментах начался ремонт, который в октябре прервала весьма представительная делегация. Неожиданно в помещение ворвались руководители управы района Якиманка, представители мэрии, сотрудники правоохранительных органов и даже один депутат Госдумы. Рабочих чуть ли не под конвоем отвели в квартиру этажом выше, где их поджидала некая Лидия Леонова. Там строителям указали… на пыль, после чего доставили в отделение милиции. Впрочем, из-за чего поднялся такой переполох, выяснилось довольно быстро.

Пыль появилась в пятикомнатных апартаментах площадью 144,8 кв. м, которые принадлежат Владимиру Михайловичу Гундяеву. Это мирское имя патриарха Московского и Всея Руси. А Лидия Леонова — верная соратница Кирилла, которая много лет сопровождает его по жизни (по данным СМИ, Леонова — сестра Гундяева). И прописана  в одной с патриархом квартире на улице Серафимовича. "Юрий Леонидович Шевченко не хотел конфликта с патриархом Кириллом, которого знает много лет, — отметили собеседники агентства "Росбалт". — Когда он приобретал квартиру, то даже не подозревал, кто его сосед сверху. Шевченко был готов без всякого выяснения происхождения пыли возместить ущерб, но никакого диалога наладить не получилось".

По словам представителей Шевченко, вскоре после случившегося с бывшим министром связался депутат. Он предложил себя в качестве посредника в улаживании возникшего конфликта с Гундяевым. Суть предложения заключалась в дарении патриарху квартиры, а его представителю – 500 тыс. евро. Шевченко счел такие требования чрезмерными. Его оппоненты пообещали, что все равно своего добьются. "Мы не знаем, был ли в курсе сам патриарх об этих переговорах, или имело место нечто другое", — заявили "Росбалту" представители Шевченко.

Вскоре в Замоскворецкий суд бы подан иск к Шевченко на сумму в 26 млн рублей, которая потом была снижена до 20 млн рублей. Леонова утверждала, что строительная пыль оказалась буквально на всех предметах в квартире патриарха, в результате мебель, ковры и шторы пришли в полную негодность. Столь внушительная сумма включала в себя следующие пункты: перевозка предметов из квартиры Гундяева и обратно – 376 тыс рублей, ремонт квартиры -7,3 млн рублей, аренда аналогичной жилплощади на время ремонта – 2,1 млн рублей,  испорченная мебель и предметы интерьера – 2,6 млн рублей, спецочистка 970 книг – 6,3 млн рублей, уборка имущества -151 тыс. рублей.

В качестве объяснения того, почему все предметы на время ремонта пришлось вывезти из квартиры, истцы привели весьма впечатляющие доводы. Не зная обстоятельств дела, можно было подумать, будто жилище Гундяева оказалась по соседству с АЭС в Фукусиме, когда там произошла катастрофа. Леонова приложила к иску заключение специалистов из института имени Н.С. Курнакова, обнаруживших в пыли некие наночастицы, "которые при возможном длительном контакте с человеком могут оказывать негативное воздействие на здоровье человека, вызывая заболевания, в том числе и онкологические".

"Вменяемые суммы ничем толком подтверждены не были, — отмечают представители Шевченко. – У Леоновой отсутствовали чеки или другие товарные документы. Более того, она не представила ни одного документа, что вообще имеет отношение ко всем этим якобы испорченным предметам. Леонова просто прописана в данной квартире, а принадлежит она Гундяеву, который никаких доверенностей представлять его интересы в суде ни Леоновой, ни ее адвокату не выдавал. Патриарх вообще не подписал ни одного документа, связанного с данным разбирательством. С таким же успехом Леонова может подать иск о возмещении ей ущерба за пыль на Спасской башне Кремля. Ну а история с наночастицами не выдерживает никакой критики. Мало того, что сами исследования весьма спорные, так еще и нет никаких доказательств связи появления наночастиц в квартире Гундяева с ремонтом в квартире Шевченко". Начался суд с неизвестным истцом и его неизвестным адвокатом (без официального подтверждения полномочий).

Однако Замоскворецкий суд удовлетворил иск Леоновой в полном объеме, обязав Шевченко выплатить 20 млн рублей. Данное решение было оспорено в Мосгорсуде. В кассационной жалобе представители Шевченко подняли весьма болезненную для патриарха тему: "Специфика данного дела заключается в том, что не привлеченный к участию в деле собственник квартиры В. М. Гундяев, будучи Святейшим Патриархом Московским и всея Руси и одновременно монахом, по Уставу Василия Великого, в соответствии с 6-м правилом Двухкратного Собора и Уставом РПЦ не вправе владеть какой-либо собственностью… Суд первой инстанции был обязан выяснить правомерность обращения с иском Л. М. Леоновой". Проще говоря, адвокаты утверждают, что сам патриарх, в силу вышеперечисленных обстоятельств, подобный иск подавать бы не стал. А Леонова не предъявила никаких подтверждений своих прав требовать столь крупную сумму в интересах собственника квартиры Гундяева.

Мосгорсуд не стал вдаваться в такие нюансы и в феврале 2012 года оставил решение Замоскворецкого суда в силе. Более того, Леонова потребовала, чтобы в обеспечение ее иска был наложен арест на две квартиры в "Доме на набережной": на принадлежащую супруге Юрия Шевченко и ту, которую приобрел он сам, а потом подарил дочери Ксении. Представители патриарха сочли, что расходы по уборке пыли в его апартаментах, в том числе не отображенные в иске, стоят столько же, сколько две квартиры в одном из самых дорогих домов столицы. Замоскворецкий суд в данном вопросе нашел силы удовлетворить запросы представителей патриарха не полностью. Арест был наложен только на квартиру Ксении. При этом ее оценили всего в 15 млн рублей, тогда как рыночная стоимость подобных апартаментов в "Доме на набережной" составляет около 50 млн рублей.

"Получается, что даже если семья Шевченко согласится расстаться с квартирой, он все равно останется должен еще более 4 млн рублей, — отмечают представители бывшего министра. — Впрочем, по нашей информации, даже 20-ю миллионами рублей Леонова ограничиваться не собирается и готовит к Юрий Леонидовичу новые иски на столь же крупные суммы. Что, впрочем, не удивительно, поскольку первый суд они выиграли с необычайной легкостью и высказывают намерения добиваться ареста и второй квартиры в "Доме на набережной".

Адвокаты Шевченко сейчас готовятся обжаловать решение Мосгорсуда в Верховном суде. Среди ранее перечисленных доводов они приводят в жалобе и новый. Защитники указывают, что во время слушаний по иску Леоновой у ее адвоката Елены Забраловой была просроченная доверенность. "У Забралавой не было никаких юридических оснований участвовать в этом деле, — отмечают представители Шевченко. — Официально она, как выяснилось, была на слушаниях посторонним человеком, не связанным договорами ни с истцами, ни с ответчиками. Соответственно, все решения, принятые с участием Забралавой, должны быть отменены".

Одновременно адвокаты Шевченко подали в Замоскворецкий суд иск и к самому Владимиру Гундяеву о "необоснованном обогащении". Поскольку было принято решение взыскать с Шевченко 2,6 млн рублей за испорченную мебель из квартиры патриарха, то, согласно российскому законодательству, все пришедшие в негодность предметы должны быть переданы ответчику, то есть бывшему министру. Иначе получится, что истец получит и мебель, и полную ее стоимость, что расценивается как неосновательное обогащение. Адвокаты Шевченко требуют от патриарха отдать 13 стульев, два дивана, кресло и три ковра.

Также Следственное управление по ЦАО СК РФ начало доследственную проверку по факту незаконного проникновения в жилище Юрия Шевченко. Так адвокаты бывшего министра расценивают ситуацию, когда в октябре 2010 года в квартиру, когда там отсутствовали хозяева, ворвались представители различных ведомств.

История о пыли в апартаментах Владимира Гундяева обещает быть долгой, она охватывает все больше разных инстанций. Впрочем, как выяснил "Росбалт", у нее есть и "второе дно". Определенные недопонимания между Юрием Шевченко и патриархом возникли еще в 2008 году, когда представители последнего попросили бывшего министра подписать покаянное письмо.

Покаянное письмо

Профессор, хирург с мировым именем Юрий Шевченко занимал пост министра здравоохранения с 1999 года по 2004 год. Тогда же он стал поддерживать дружеские отношения с патриархом Алексеем II. С благословения Алексия II Юрием Шевченко были основаны медицинский Пироговский центр, Центр грудной и сердечнососудистой хирургии Святого Георгия Победоносца, который патриарх освящал лично.

По благословению Алексия II Шевченко окончил в Ташкенте духовную семинарию, после чего был рукоположен в сан священника в Украинской Православной Церкви. У него сложились дружеские отношения с Блаженнейшим Украины Владимиром.

В 2008 году Алексий II умер, а патриархом стал Кирилл. По словам родственников Юрия Шевченко, вскоре после этого к нему обратились представители Московской епархии с рекомендацией подписать покаянное письмо Кириллу за то, что рукоположился без его ведома. Шевченко делать этого не стал, так как по канонам нарушений не было. По словам близких врача, в РПЦ тесные отношения между Шевченко и патриархом Владимиром вызывали нескрываемое раздражение. Под редакцией Юрия Шевченко издана книга о святителе Архиепископе Луке – хирурге Воино-Ясенецком, которая была переведена на многие языки мира. За это издание священник Георгий (Ю. Шевченко) был награжден орденом предстоятеля Греческой Православной Церкви. Шевченко готовился передать Московской патриархии сформированный по крупицам собор из полутысячи редчайших мощей и реликвий христианской веры. "Дар не был принят, все попытки узнать личную позицию по данной ситуации в РПЦ натыкались на полное непонимание", — рассказали "Росбалту" близкие Юрия Шевченко.

На фоне подобных событий и произошла история с появлением пыли в квартире Владимира Гундяева. "В данной ситуации тоже делались попытки побеседовать с самим патриархом, но безуспешно, — отмечают близкие Шевченко. — Близкие к РПЦ люди объяснили сумму иска и желание отобрать квартиры в "Доме на набережной" просто: так надо".

"Юрий Леонидович — человек весьма далекий от подобных дрязг. Он до сих пор остается практикующим хирургом, признан и чтим элитой мировой кардиохирургии, много оперирует в стране и за рубежом (на его счету более 5 тыс. различных операций, сотни научных трудов и открытий, прославивших российскую науку, тысячи спасенных жизней, в том числе воинов-афганцев и солдат, пострадавших во время боевых действий в Чечне). Он  полностью погружен в медицину, при этом ведет священническую деятельность в Национальном медико-хирургическом Пироговском центре, где выстроил Храм Святого Николая Чудотворца, — отмечают близкие Шевченко. — Сейчас он тяжело болен (у него выявили онкологическое заболевание), и единственное, чего хочет, чтобы суд был справедливым и смотрел на суть дела, а не на то, кем являются представители истца. И искренне переживает за возможно новый криминальный прецедент в стране, который завтра может затронуть любого гражданина".

Михаил Черняк

----------

Pema Sonam (08.04.2012), Вова Л. (08.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012), Фил (09.04.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> ПГМ - лишь частный случай религиозного мракобесия. БГМ, не многим лучше. К слову у Далай-ламы котлы тоже не из дешевых.


Далай лама носит часы, подаренные ему президентом Рузвельтом во время войны, когда Далай лама был еще ребенком. Их он обычно носит. Конечно, они дорого стоят, но это все-таки не просто "котлы" за сколько-то там тысяч евро. Еще где-то читал, что Ричард Гир ему подарил свои часы (Ролекс, вроде), которые Далай лама тоже иногда надевает. Конечно, люди такого уровня получают много дорогих подарков. Дело не в часах, а в том, что ни Патриарх, ни РПЦ уже давно ни у кого не ассоциируется с "христианскими ценностями", которые они проповедуют. Поэтому его и тролят столь толсто.

----------

Neroli (08.04.2012), Sforza (08.04.2012), Винд (10.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012), Оскольд (08.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.04.2012), Фил (09.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

О часах...

http://youtu.be/TExInqq1Rao

----------

Bob (08.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), Мага (09.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Поэтому его и тролят столь толсто.


это да

----------

Denli (09.04.2012), Zom (08.04.2012), Вова Л. (08.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.03.2019), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Федор Ф (08.04.2012), Шавырин (08.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Pyro (19.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Господа Йидамы это же вроде страничка Буддийского юмора,а не издевательства над чужими воззрениями.

----------

Aion (09.04.2012), Aliona (08.04.2012), sergey (09.04.2012), Алексей Т (09.04.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Дмитрий Белов (09.04.2012), Иван Петров (09.04.2012), Сайфо (08.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Господа Йидамы это же вроде страничка Буддийского юмора,а не издевательства над чужими воззрениями.


Над какими конкретно воззрениями? Что строительная пыль стоит 20 млн. рублей? Да это очень ценное воззрение.

----------

Denli (09.04.2012), Pema Sonam (09.04.2012), Буль (09.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.04.2012), Фил (09.04.2012), Шавырин (09.04.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Над какими конкретно воззрениями? Что строительная пыль стоит 20 млн. рублей? Да это очень ценное воззрение.


Но эта большая цитата про квартиру ведь в общем не смешная (тема называется "юмор и дхармовый юмор"). Может вам (любителям) завести тему, где вы будете выискивать пороки у христиан и туда всё писать?

----------

Aion (09.04.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Дмитрий Белов (09.04.2012), Иван Петров (09.04.2012), Мага (09.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.04.2012), Федор Ф (09.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Но эта большая цитата про квартиру ведь в общем не смешная (тема называется "юмор и дхармовый юмор"). Может вам (любителям) завести тему, где вы будете выискивать пороки у христиан и туда всё писать?


Да, не смешная. Но у вас же достаточно различающей мудрости, чтобы понять, что в теме про юмор бывают оффтопики. И не над каждым размещенным сообщением тут бездумно и ценично ржут.
А тему не надо заводить, вы же и туда придете (любители) поназидать.

----------

Аньезка (09.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.04.2012), Фил (09.04.2012), Шавырин (09.04.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Да, не смешная. Но у вас же достаточно различающей мудрости, чтобы понять, что в теме про юмор бывают оффтопики. И не над каждым размещенным сообщением тут бездумно и ценично ржут.
> А тему не надо заводить, вы же и туда придете (любители) поназидать.


Да очень большая часть этой темы "Юмор и "дхармовый юмор"" - насмешки над христианами или просто обсуждение христиан и их поступков, без особого юмора.

----------

Оскольд (09.04.2012), Федор Ф (09.04.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Да очень большая часть этой темы "Юмор и "дхармовый юмор"" - насмешки над христианами или просто обсуждение христиан и их поступков, без особого юмора.


+1   
злой смех пошел - дурно.

----------

Aion (09.04.2012), sergey (09.04.2012), Оскольд (09.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Да очень большая часть этой темы "Юмор и "дхармовый юмор"" - насмешки над христианами или просто обсуждение христиан и их поступков, без особого юмора.


sergey, и вы тоже правы. Но с тем, как надсмехнулся над христианами и христианством их собственный Патриарх, не сравниться никому.

----------

Denli (09.04.2012), Аньезка (09.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.04.2012), Сауди (09.04.2012), Фил (09.04.2012), Шавырин (09.04.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... насмешки над *христианами* или просто обсуждение *христиан* и их поступков, без особого юмора.


В том и дело, что "христианствовость" обсуждаемых личностей для некоторых под большим вопросом, а для некоторых и не вопрос вообще.

----------

Denli (09.04.2012), Pema Sonam (09.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.04.2012), Фил (09.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

в сети встретилось утверждение :Big Grin:  :
Не стесняйтесь своих чувств и желаний,другой жизни для них не будет!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Да очень большая часть этой темы "Юмор и "дхармовый юмор"" - насмешки над христианами или просто обсуждение христиан и их *поступков*, без особого юмора.


Два замечания: 
- не поступков, а *про*ступков;
- смеяться не грешно

----------

Фил (09.04.2012)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Предлагать бомбить чужие храмы, сносить и зарывать их в землю... Дурно это пахнет, господа. Проходили уже. Не стоит опускаться до уровня большевиков.
...В Калмыкии в своё время снесли все до единого хурула... И это совсем не смешно...

----------

Joy (09.04.2012), Wyrd (09.04.2012), Оскольд (09.04.2012), Федор Ф (09.04.2012)

----------


## Denli

> +1   
> злой смех пошел - дурно.


Ох... сложно как все. Скоро мы тут всем форумом начнем рассуждать как слепой монах Хорхе из любимого мною произведения "Имя Розы", что смех - один из _восьми_ смертных грехов, приводящих прямо в ад авичи, мотивируя рассуждение тем, что Победоносный никогда не смеялся :Smilie: .

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.04.2012), Фил (09.04.2012)

----------


## Denli

Да, чуть не забыл... Всеми нами любимый Eternal Jew, прямо сейчас находящийся в бане, непрерывно молится за здоровье присутствующих. Сутками! Аж кушать не может!
А особенно - за двух-трех замечательных людей молится, которые ему исключительно близки и дороги :Kiss:

----------


## Аньезка

> Всеми нами любимый Eternal Jew, прямо сейчас находящийся в бане


Я сначала подумала, откуда вам известны столь интимные подробности... а потом захотела поинтересоваться, где в Израиле есть хорошие бани)

----------

Aion (09.04.2012), Буль (09.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.04.2012), Оскольд (09.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Denli

> Я сначала подумала, откуда вам известны столь интимные подробности... а потом захотела поинтересоваться, где в Израиле есть хорошие бани)


Не выдам вам секретов... хоть убейтесь головой о стену плача

----------


## Neroli

> Я тоже когда-то полагала, будто труд сделал из обезьяны человека, лень сделала из обезьяны свинью, беготня сделала из обезьяны коня, и так далее по Дарвину…


(с) Леонид Каганов "Лена Сквоттер и парагон возмездия"

----------

Wyrd (09.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> (с) Леонид Каганов "Лена Сквоттер и парагон возмездия"


Ааа, он очень крут  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Предлагать бомбить чужие храмы, сносить и зарывать их в землю...


Извиняюсь... вопрос немного к личности относится.. вы(как и sergey) реально не понимаете, что обсуждение одного человека, который ведет себя явно не по христиански, к христианству в общем не имеет абсолютно никакого отношения? 

Из-за подобных обобщений нескольким мадам необоснованные долгие сроки светят.. хотя в их случае эти обобщения сознательное целенаправленное вешанье лапши на уши.

----------

Фил (09.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

P.S. Чувствительным особам просьба не воспринимать как критику чьих-либо воззрений  :Big Grin:

----------

Eugeny (09.04.2012), Neroli (09.04.2012), Буль (09.04.2012), Вова Л. (10.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Фил (09.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> P.S. Чувствительным особам просьба не воспринимать как критику чьих-либо воззрений


Вы мне одну древнюю историю напомнили, приведу, вдруг кто еще не знает (цитирую):



> Мама моя — человек верующий. Шел Великий пост. И вот вам картина: на ней виснет мой ребенок и умоляет со слезами на глазах: 
> 
> - Молись и кайся, бабушка ,молись и кайся, ну молись и кайся…. 
> 
> Бабушка в ауте, пошла молиться и каяться в храм, ведь устами младенца глаголет истина, вернулась, а здесь та же песня, про молись и кайся… 
> 
> Если короче, то, придя с работы (с дитём моя мама и муж сидели) я застала чудную картину: врачи неотложки, мать с давлением, зареванный ребенок, твердящий все те же слова…. Не знаю как, но до меня дошло, что доченька всего-то навсего просит мультик, про Малыша и Карлсона, что в ее переводе он именно так и назывался «Молись и Кайся»! Поставила — бубнеж про молитвы и покаяние прекратился. 
> Доктора ржали как ненормальные — стыдобища… 
> 
> С тех пор у нас этот мультик, не то что дома, даже в окрестных дворах, кроме как «молись и кайся» никто не называет.

----------

Буль (09.04.2012), Винд (10.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), Дмитрий Белов (09.04.2012), Мага (10.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.04.2012), Сауди (10.04.2012), Фил (09.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2012), Юй Кан (02.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny



----------

Вова Л. (09.04.2012), Джигме (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.04.2012), Сауди (10.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.04.2012), Фил (10.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да очень большая часть этой темы "Юмор и "дхармовый юмор"" - насмешки над христианами или просто обсуждение христиан и их поступков, без особого юмора.


А почему не посмеяться, если смешно?

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.04.2012), Сауди (10.04.2012), Фил (10.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> 



Не надо глумится над заблуждениями других,нужно действовать так что бы Вы не были в заблуждении..

----------

Kit (10.04.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2012), Сауди (10.04.2012)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Сообщение от *Nirdosh Yogino*



> Извиняюсь... вопрос немного к личности относится.. вы(как и sergey) реально не понимаете, что обсуждение одного человека, который ведет себя явно не по христиански, к христианству в общем не имеет абсолютно никакого отношения?



Я писал про эту картинку. Она явно не относится к обсуждению личности одного человека.

----------

Wyrd (10.04.2012), Буль (10.04.2012), Оскольд (10.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

[QUOTE=Борис Оширов;463059]
Вот это и есть юмор. Точнее одна из его разновидностей, когда предлагают очевидно абсурдные способы излечения. 
Я так понимаю, что ни художник сего плаката, ни разместивший здесь, ни смотрящие, не предлагают реально бомбить с воздуха храмы. Более того, понимают, что подобное действие было бы абсурдным. Именно поэтому и смешно.
К.О.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2012), Фил (10.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Борис, здесь раздел юмора а не призыва к каким-либо действиям, соответственно и картинка постилась не с целью "предлагать бомбить чужие храмы". Понимаю, чувство юмора у каждого разное (если оно вообще имеется), но на название топика-то можно обратить внимание.

----------


## Оскольд

Бомбити храми - дуже смішно. Наступного разу можна повішених християн намалювати тоді тут просто помруть від сміху деякі.

----------


## Wyrd

Во, это смешно  :Smilie:

----------

Оскольд (10.04.2012), Фил (10.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2012)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Да, буддийский юмор очень утончённый.
Насколько я помню, предыдущую версию раздела юмора на "БФ" закрыли после публикации про пропавшую собаку, которая была очень вкусной...

----------

Оскольд (10.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Сообщение от *Nirdosh Yogino*
> 
> 
> Я писал про эту картинку. Она явно не относится к обсуждению личности одного человека.


По сообщению не было видно к чему оно относится. извиняюсь)

А про картинку.. даж не знаю, что сказать  :Big Grin: . Вы видимо мало бываете в интернетах))

Хотя... если некоторые продолжат в том же духе подлизываться к государству и строить свои торговые лавки на каждом углу, то найдутся те, кто будет подобное воспринимать иначе.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2012), Фил (10.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Нагадав анекдот..
Якось восени,малолітній онук приїхав погостити до діда(якого не бачив два роки) у село.Дід радо зустрівши хлопця,мовив до нього усміхаючись:
-О, ти ще й підріс онучку..
Обличчя малолітнього онука раптом стало бундючним і він кинув строго:
-Сам ти "щіпідріс" діду..

----------

Кузьмич (19.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2012), Оскольд (10.04.2012), Фил (11.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Денис Евгеньев (11.04.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

Что говорят разные психотерапевты...

...если у них спросить "Как пройти на вокзал?"

Бихевиорист: «Поднимите правую ногу, продвиньте её вперед, наступите ею. Хорошо. Держите конфетку».

Глубинный психотерапевт: «Вы хотите уехать?»

Психоаналитик: «Вы имеете в виду это длинное тёмное здание, где постоянно туда-сюда, туда-сюда поезда ездят?»

Гештальттерапевт: «Разреши себе хотеть попасть на вокзал».

Танцевальный терапевт: «Давайте станцуем танец встреч и расставаний!»

Семейный терапевт: «Для кого из семьи особенно важно, чтобы Вы шли на вокзал?».

Системный семейный терапевт: «Я спрашиваю себя, что бы сказала Ваша мать, если бы этот вопрос ей задал её отец?».

Логотерапевт: «Какой смысл в том, чтобы идти на вокзал?».

Провокационный терапевт: «Спорим, что Вы никогда не узнаете это!».

Реинкарнационный терапевт: «Вернитесь во времена до твоего рождения. Что это за карма, которая вынуждает тебя быть зависимым от других?».

Психотерапевт гуманистического толка: «Если Ты действительно туда хочешь попасть – то сам найдешь путь».

НЛПер: «Представьте, что ты уже там. Какие шаги ты предпринял?»

Гипнотерапевт: «Закройте глаза. Ваше бессознательное знает путь к вокзалу».

Креативщик: «Прыгайте на одной ноге до тех пор, пока Ваше тело не высвободит идею».

Духовный целитель: «Для ответа нам нужно много позитивной энергии. Давай построим Круг Силы и найдем твоего ангела-хранителя».

Коуч: «Если я разжую Вам решение, то это не разрешит Вашу основную проблему».

Психиатр: «Вокзал? Поезд? Плацкарт, купе или СВ?»

----------

Lion Miller (12.04.2012), Neroli (10.04.2012), Алевлад (11.04.2012), Алексей Т (11.04.2012), Антончик (22.07.2014), Иван Петров (11.04.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Мага (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.04.2012), Фил (11.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Если бы у детей был свой форум, какие бы темы в нём были? 

1. "Пытается накормить меня цветной капустой: как реагировать?!" 
2. "Не какал всего 2 дня, как спастись от трубочки, Дюфалака, клизмы и т.п.?" 
3. "Сос!!!! Мама всю ночь спит!" 
4. "Как вам стульчик Чико-Полли?" 
5. "Не дают драть обои!" 
6. "Как подкрасться к коту?" 
7. "Поход в районную поликлинику. Накипело." 
8. "Не дает разбрасывать кошачий наполнитель. Как реагировать?" 
9. "Укладывает спать в 9 вечера. Как бороться?" 
10. "Мои голопопые фотки в Интернете. Как с эти бороться?" 
11. "Отдых за границей. А стоит ли брать с собой родителей?" 
12. "Игра на губе и другие способы творческого самовыражения." 
13. "Почему пачки салфеток хватает только на половину комнаты и где мама держит вторую?" 
14. "Что должна уметь мама в 27 с половиной лет?" 
15. "Кто пробовал на вкус мазь бепантен? Очень хочу, но пока не удалось..." 
16. " Титя отдельно от мамы - такое возможно?" 
17. "А вас целуют в попу?" 
18. "Подскажите логопеда для бабушки." 
19. "Сколько телефонов вы уже обсосали?" 
20. «Help! Надели ботинки - как теперь встать?» 
21. «Как научиться спать, не выпуская грудь? Как только засну - она выпадает.» 
22. «Услуги: Художественное размазывание каши по лицу.» 
23. «У кого какой мобиль? Свои мелодии уже надоели, давайте меняться.» 
24. "У мамы нос совсем не эластичный. Это нормально?" 
25. "Помогите! Растут волосы!!!" 
26. "Продам комплект одежды на маму, размер 46." 
27. "Какую позу принять во сне, чтобы все домашние смотрели и умилялись. Делимся опытом." 
28. "Мама просто так стучит пальцами по клавиатуре или это что-то значит?" 
29. "Делюсь опытом - в какую формочку удобнее писать." 
30. "У кого было? Мама что-то фальшиво подвывает и мешает заснуть." 
31. «Чтоб такого съесть, чтобы покакать фиолетовым?» 
32. « Масик, зайка, солнышко, лапулик, котик... Как узнать свое имя?» 
33. "Мама как ненормальная радуется моим какашкам - к какому специалисту обратиться?" 
34. "В 25 лет не умеет петь! К кому обращаться?" 
35. "У папы не зарастает лысина. Это рахит?" 
36. "Мне - морковное пюре, себе - шоколад. Где справедливость?!" 
37. "Где носик? Где глазки? Они сами, что ли не знают???" 
38. "У мамы раздуло живот. Что с ней?" 
39. «КРИК ДУШИ: кошку кормят вкуснее! А все попытки установить справедливость жестко пресекаются! Почему?!!» 
40. "Опрос для грудничков: что бы вы хотели, чтобы мама съела в новогоднюю ночь?" 
41. «Опрос: кто пробовал комнатные растения? Какие вкуснее?» 
42. "Надоела мамина сися! Хочу папину! Кто-нибудь сталкивался?" 
43. «Как избавиться от волос на папиной груди? На выдирание реагирует криком. Посоветуйте безболезненный способ!» 
44. «Помогите, мама не засыпает, пока я минут 40 не пососу ее сисю.» 
45. "Я НАЕЛСЯ! Как объяснить это родителям?" 
46. "Очень нужна ваша материальная поддержка: у нас нет соли и сахара. Ем пустую кашу. Тошнит." 
47. "Ладушки-ладушки. Идёт коза рогатая. А каков творческий потенциал ваших родителей?" 
48. "Почему всё время сестра показывает мне язык и корчит рожи. Низкий уровень культуры?" 
49. «Помогите! Новый памперс меня полнит!!! Посоветуйте нормальную модель!» 
50. «Сосать сисю и палец одновременно. Максимализм?» 
51. «Каждый день моют. Есть ещё такие же грязные?"»

----------

Wyrd (11.04.2012), Алевлад (11.04.2012), Буль (11.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.04.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Мага (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2012), Оскольд (11.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.04.2012), Фил (11.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2012), Юй Кан (11.04.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Я сначала подумала, откуда вам известны столь интимные подробности... а потом захотела поинтересоваться, где в Израиле есть хорошие бани)


В бане можно оказаться не только в Израиле но даже на БФ :Smilie:  Хотите попробовать?  :Wink:

----------

Алевлад (11.04.2012), Оскольд (11.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

>

----------

Bob (11.04.2012), Алевлад (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

такая вот футболочка..



 





> ..Наиболее распространено мнение, что дословно Иггдрасиль означает "Скакун Игга”, однако это имя может быть с равным успехом истолковано как "лошадь страха” = "виселица”, ведь на Севере виселицу часто называли "лошадью повешенных”. (Р. Бойер. Иггдрасиль. Религия древних скандинавов. М, 1981.ст. 76)  Имя Игг означает "Грозный”, это не кто иной как Один. Иначе говоря, мы можем сразу отметить корреляцию между деревом и лошадью..
> 
> здесь

----------


## Юй Кан

> 3. "Сос!!!! Мама всю ночь спит!"


Вспомнилось дочкино детское... Жена когда-то рассказала: 
"Умоталась -- донельзя. Читаю на ночь Тусе сказки и вдруг засыпаю. Просыпаюсь тут же от вопроса: "Куда газки закыл?!"

----------

Neroli (11.04.2012), Вова Л. (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.04.2012), Фил (11.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2012)

----------


## Denli

Александр Смирнов, поэт

*Может быть, и не было Брегета* 

Отрешён навек от жизни плотской, мыслями направлен в небеси, проживает патриарх московский и, само собой, всея Руси. У него — возвышенные цели, и в делах, и в помыслах он чист, он живёт в скиту, в монашьей келье, а под ним — какой-то экс-министр. Патриарх — он на воде и хлебе. Если пост — то исключает хлеб. Ежедневно — утренний молебен: за Марию, за святой вертеп, за святых, а равно и за грешных, осеняет он крестом чело... Сами понимаете, конечно — патриарху очень тяжело.

Он живёт под гнётом испытаний, находя спасенье средь молитв: то панк-группа хулиганит в храме, то министр снизу напылит. Только патриарху не впервые за весь мир молиться пред постом — не согнётся патриаршья выя под тяжёлым золотым крестом.

Он постится пятую неделю и готов к пасхальным чудесам. В пять часов утра встаёт с постели и сверяет время по часам. По часам завода «Слава Божья» - на дешёвом тонком ремешке из истёртой, потускневшей кожи на благословляющей руке. Никакого лишнего богатства, корпус металлический, простой, но под объективом папарацци он искрой сверкает золотой. Будто бы на нём клеймо «Брегета», будто стоит целый миллион... Патриарх врагами оклеветан, но наветам не поддастся он!

Он кладёт земных поклонов триста, десять раз читает «Отче наш», и его к юстиции министру доставляет скромный экипаж.

...Только после, из фотоотчёта, разглядеть вся публика смогла, как сверкает бриллиантом чёто в матовой поверхности стола. Вся рука закутана в подрясник. На столе ж, блестят в лучах косых, золотые (это видно ясно), видимо, швейцарские часы.

Вот загадка — есть часы — и нету. Чудо очищения постом. Может быть, и не было Брегета. Может, он не стоил тысяч сто.

Я, конечно, ставлю на министра — на глазах собравшейся толпы он сумел невероятно быстро стырить у святейшего котлы! Чтобы смочь превысить скорость света, он тренировался много лет. Только отражение Брегета наш министр оставил на столе...

----------

Bob (11.04.2012), Pema Sonam (11.04.2012), Буль (11.04.2012), Кузьмич (19.04.2012), Леонид Ш (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2012), Фил (12.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 
так-же картинку можно кидать в некоторые холивары..)

----------

Neroli (11.04.2012), Wyrd (11.04.2012), Zom (11.04.2012), Вова Л. (11.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2012), Оскольд (11.04.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (13.04.2012), Фил (12.04.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Дьявол носит Prada... Иисус носит Breguet (C)

----------

Bob (11.04.2012), Буль (11.04.2012), Джигме (13.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2012), Сауди (11.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> ...и его к юстиции министру доставляет скромный экипаж...

----------

Bob (11.04.2012), Nirdosh Yogino (12.04.2012), Вова Л. (11.04.2012), Джигме (13.04.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Сауди (11.04.2012), Сергей Ч (11.04.2012), Фил (12.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Александр Смирнов, поэт
> 
> *Может быть, и не было Брегета* 
> 
> Отрешён навек от жизни плотской, мыслями направлен в небеси, проживает патриарх московский и, само собой, всея Руси. У него — возвышенные цели, и в делах, и в помыслах он чист, он живёт в скиту, в монашьей келье, а под ним — какой-то экс-министр. Патриарх — он на воде и хлебе. Если пост — то исключает хлеб. Ежедневно — утренний молебен: за Марию, за святой вертеп, за святых, а равно и за грешных, осеняет он крестом чело... Сами понимаете, конечно — патриарху очень тяжело.
> 
> Он живёт под гнётом испытаний, находя спасенье средь молитв: то панк-группа хулиганит в храме, то министр снизу напылит. Только патриарху не впервые за весь мир молиться пред постом — не согнётся патриаршья выя под тяжёлым золотым крестом.
> 
> Он постится пятую неделю и готов к пасхальным чудесам. В пять часов утра встаёт с постели и сверяет время по часам. По часам завода «Слава Божья» - на дешёвом тонком ремешке из истёртой, потускневшей кожи на благословляющей руке. Никакого лишнего богатства, корпус металлический, простой, но под объективом папарацци он искрой сверкает золотой. Будто бы на нём клеймо «Брегета», будто стоит целый миллион... Патриарх врагами оклеветан, но наветам не поддастся он!
> ...

----------

Denli (12.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2012), Сергей Ч (11.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

Седьмой Патриарх, Или Дзен для самых маленьких
"Тщательно все штудируйте, после поймете: нет ничего лишнего" 
"Дао, которое можно, - нельзя!!!" 
Пьяный монах 

1 Однажды к Седьмому Патриарху подошел незнакомец и попросил показать ему что-либо чудесное. 
- Каждое утро восходит солнце, осенью опадает листва с деревьев, - ответил Патриарх. 
- Учитель, я Вас не понимаю, что же здесь чудесного? 
- Да все! И то, что каждое утро восходит солнце, и то, что осенью опадает листва с деревьев, и то, что ты меня не понимаешь! - воскликнул Седьмой Патриарх. 

2 Седьмой Патриарх всегда произносил свои проповеди шепотом. 
Однажды его спросили, для чего он это делает. 
- Я боюсь потревожить ваши сны, - ответил Седьмой Патриарх. - Вдруг это они проснутся и решат, что вы им только снились. 


*3 Седьмой Патриарх всегда произносил свои проповеди шепотом. 
Однажды его спросили, для чего он это делает. 
- Да, в самом деле? - удивился Седьмой Патриарх. Больше от него никто не слышал ни слова. 
*
4 *Седьмой Патриарх всегда произносил свои проповеди шепотом. 
Однажды его спросили, для чего он это делает. 
- Вот вы удивляетесь, что я говорю свои проповеди шепотом, - произнес Седьмой Патриарх. - Но как бы вы удивились, если бы узнали, для кого я их рассказываю!* 

5 Седьмой Патриарх всегда произносил свои проповеди шепотом. 
Однажды его спросили, для чего он это делает. 
- Раньше, когда я был молод, я думал, что мое дело рассказывать вам проповеди, а слушать их - ваше, - ответил Учитель. 
- А сейчас? - спросили ученики. 
- А сейчас я в этом уверен! 

6 Седьмой Патриарх всегда произносил свои проповеди шепотом. 
Однажды его спросили, для чего он это делает. 
"Вот странно, - подумал Седьмой Патриарх, - семьдесят лет я рассказываю свои проповеди, семьдесят лет меня спрашивают, почему я их рассказываю шепотом, но никто еще не спросил, о чем!". 

*
7 Однажды к Седьмому Патриарху подошел торговец и спросил, как достичь состояния Будды. 
- Да, - мечтательно произнес Седьмой Патриарх, - Будда был богатым человеком.* 

8 Однажды Седьмой Патриарх прибыл вместе со своими учениками на гору Лу-Шань, чтобы полюбоваться восходом солнца. Настоятель местного храма, сопровождавший Седьмого Патриарха, обратился к нему с просьбой прочитать проповедь его монахам. 
- Но что можно добавить к восходу солнца? - удивился Седьмой Патриарх. 

9 Однажды Седьмой Патриарх зашел в комнату и увидел себя бьющим себя палкой по голове. Что при этом подумал Седьмой Патриарх, так и осталось неизвестным. 
*
10 Однажды Седьмой Патриарх собрал своих учеников и объявил им, что собирается покинуть этот мир. 
- Какой именно? - спросили ученики. 
Седьмой Патриарх задумался.* 

11 Однажды Седьмой Патриарх собрал своих учеников и объявил им, что собирается покинуть этот мир. 
- Л кто будет Восьмым Патриархом? - спросили ученики. 
Седьмой Патриарх задумался. 

12 Однажды Седьмой Патриарх собрал своих учеников и объявил им, что собирается покинуть этот мир. 
- А что собрать Вам в дорогу? - спросили ученики. 
Седьмой Патриарх задумался. 

13 Однажды Седьмой Патриарх собрал своих учеников и объявил им, что собирается покинуть этот мир. 
- Что может быть лучше путешествия! - стали вздыхать ученики. 
Седьмой Патриарх задумался.
-----------
меня лично очень улыбнул №7 так что выходит не там ищем товарищи  :Big Grin:

----------

Magan Poh (13.04.2012), Neroli (11.04.2012), wanderer (28.04.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Дмитрий Белов (11.04.2012), Иван Петров (13.04.2012), Кузьмич (19.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.04.2012), Оскольд (11.04.2012), Сергей Бугаев (22.04.2021), Содпа Тхарчен (11.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012), Чиффа (11.04.2012), Шавырин (11.04.2012), Юй Кан (11.04.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Чтоб я так жил!зачем?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

нестарая фотка

----------

Aion (13.04.2012), Кунсанг (14.04.2012), Нико (15.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.04.2012), Оскольд (14.04.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Юй Кан (13.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..непременно.

----------

Алевлад (15.04.2012), Кузьмич (19.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Седьмой Патриарх, Или Дзен для самых маленьких..


Апофеоз Седьмого Патриарха..

----------


## Юй Кан

Собачий блюз! : )

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KBluUZ4NnZg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></iframe>

----------

Joy (13.04.2012), Алевлад (15.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> ПГМ - лишь частный случай религиозного мракобесия. БГМ, не многим лучше...


ПГМ - просветление головного мозга.

----------

Wyrd (13.04.2012), Алексей Т (15.04.2012), Оскольд (13.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Народ с одной понятен стороны
С другой же стороны он непонятен
 И все зависит от того, с какой зайдешь ты стороны —
 С той, что понятен он, иль с той, что непонятен

А ты ему с любой понятен стороны
 Или с любой ему ты непонятен
 Ты окружен, и у тебя нет стороны
 Чтоб ты понятен был, с другой же — непонятен
 * * *

Выходит слесарь в зимний двор
 Глядит: а двор уже весенний
 Вот так же как и он теперь —
 Был школьник, а теперь он — слесарь

А дальше больше — дальше смерть
 А перед тем — преклонный возраст
 А перед тем, а перед тем
 А перед тем — как есть он, слесарь

Дмитрий Александрович Пригов

----------

Алексей Т (15.04.2012), Мага (17.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т



----------

Joy (14.04.2012), Vladiimir (14.04.2012), Алевлад (15.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.04.2012), Дмитрий Белов (15.04.2012), Кузьмич (19.04.2012), Кунсанг (14.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.04.2012), Оскольд (14.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Вот уж воистину паньча ккхандха во всей красе  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Т (15.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

Один китайский мудрец сказал: 和一些物体是恶意行为保险和修订的宪法成为西班牙的法律是一个社会民主的君主立宪制和议会制度王韧和他的自豪感和部长是事实上的统治者的国 家。西班牙议会分成两院，其中一个意识和成员数目，并应任命一名代表的人数的选举结果副手。选举的结果已经成为最新的直接，而这些年来，虽然由理事会任命 的长老，其余的由人民选举产生的。总理和部长的任命由议会，结果的基础上的议会选举。姓名最重要的当事方之商会的宗旨和若干被恶意行为保险和 
Классно, правда? Вот эта фраза особенно за душу зацепила: 最新的直接

----------

Аньезка (15.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Не смешно  :Smilie:  Это отрывок из текста про законодательное устройство Испании.

----------

Lanky (02.05.2012), Алексей Т (15.04.2012), Джигме (16.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Оскольд (15.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.04.2012), Фил (16.04.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Один китайский мудрец сказал: 和一些物体是恶意行为保险和修订的宪法成为西班牙的法律是一个社会民主的君主立宪制和议会制度王韧和他的自豪感和部长是事实上的统治者的国 家。西班牙议会分成两院，其中一个意识和成员数目，并应任命一名代表的人数的选举结果副手。选举的结果已经成为最新的直接，而这些年来，虽然由理事会任命 的长老，其余的由人民选举产生的。总理和部长的任命由议会，结果的基础上的议会选举。姓名最重要的当事方之商会的宗旨和若干被恶意行为保险和 
> Классно, правда? Вот эта фраза особенно за душу зацепила: 最新的直接


По-моему,  вот это куда как больше цепляет: 熊猫走穿过森林。熊猫看到燃烧的汽车。熊猫在燃烧汽车，然后熊猫烧了。

----------

Джигме (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> По-моему,  вот это куда как больше цепляет: 熊猫走穿过森林。熊猫看到燃烧的汽车。熊猫在燃烧汽车，然后熊猫烧了。


Это не цепляет, это вводит в состояние отсутствия мыслей  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Т (15.04.2012), Джигме (16.04.2012), Оскольд (15.04.2012), Фил (16.04.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

ElenaK (16.04.2012), Алевлад (19.04.2012), Мага (17.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Что за праздник Пасха?

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7gXAmzIG2c?version=3&amp;hl=ru_RU"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7gXAmzIG2c?version=3&amp;hl=ru_RU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

----------

Kit (19.04.2012), Алексей Т (16.04.2012), Аньезка (16.04.2012), Буль (16.04.2012), Велеслав (17.04.2012), Кузьмич (19.04.2012), Мага (17.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2012), Сауди (16.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

Ну обычная ситуация) Все просто привыкли и по привычке празднуют толком  не зная зачем и почему это им делать) Бханте а в Азии другая ситуация? Или что то похожее?

----------

Мага (17.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Что за праздник Пасха?..


  Эти признаки безразличия воспитанные в умах("как-нибудь авось будет") приводят только к потере времени совершенно зря..

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну обычная ситуация) Все просто привыкли и по привычке празднуют толком  не зная зачем и почему это им делать) Бханте а в Азии другая ситуация? Или что то похожее?


Там практически не празднуют её.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

> Там практически не празднуют её.


Я про их традиционные праздники.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Что за праздник Пасха?
> 
> <object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7gXAmzIG2c?version=3&hl=ru_RU"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7gXAmzIG2c?version=3&hl=ru_RU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


Наверное поэтому и вводят в школе спец. предмет. Все из-за таких балбесов. ))

----------


## Топпер

> Я про их традиционные праздники.


Про традиционные - не знаю. Но если показали бы такое же "знание", как наши, то тоже было бы смешно (сквозь слёзы).

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Буль (17.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (18.04.2012), Джигме (17.04.2012), Же Ка (17.04.2012), Мага (17.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.04.2012), Федор Ф (17.04.2012), Фил (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012), Юй Кан (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Вот в этого:

----------

Bob (17.04.2012), Zom (17.04.2012), Же Ка (17.04.2012), Мага (17.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.04.2012), Сергей Хос (17.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.04.2012), Федор Ф (17.04.2012), Фил (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012), Юй Кан (17.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Понравилось название амулетов: "гау".
Листнул инет, сыскал изображение:

Вложение 8766

Показываю знакомой с вопросом "Знаешь, как называется?".
Не знает, конечно...
Говорю: "ГАУ!"
Смеётся.

На том же сайте обнаруживаю и такое:

Вложение 8767

Опять спрошаю у неё (она -- кошатница): "А это -- как называется? : )"

Ответ: "Мау? : )"

----------

Wyrd (17.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Aion (18.04.2012), Винд (17.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (18.04.2012), Нико (19.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.04.2012)

----------


## Винд

... наверное потому, что дельфины не курят!

----------

Aion (18.04.2012), Bob (18.04.2012), Zom (18.04.2012), Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Дмитрий Белов (18.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.04.2012), Фил (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Тут у нас на форуме часто упоминается Летающий Макаронный Монстр.
Так вот, оказывается, его вполне можно использовать для борьбы за гражданские права:

Австриец Нико Альм после трех лет борьбы получил право сфотографироваться на водительские права с дуршлагом на голове. Возмущенный тем, что австрийские законы разрешают мусульманкам фотографироваться на документы с покрытой головой, Альм объявил себя пастафарианцем, поклоняющимся Летающему Макаронному Монстру, и заявил, что его религия требует ношения дуршлага.

Так что вопрос можно считать закрытым: Летающий Макаронный Монстр СУЩЕСТВУЕТ. Раз "может выполнять функции" - значит, дхарма.

----------

Neroli (18.04.2012), Wyrd (18.04.2012), Мага (19.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012), Оскольд (18.04.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (18.04.2012), Фил (19.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012), Чиффа (20.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

И Боже--тоже!  :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

Вопрос в обсуловленности, только и всего  :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Тут у нас на форуме часто упоминается Летающий Макаронный Монстр.
> Так вот, оказывается, его вполне можно использовать для борьбы за гражданские права:
> 
> Австриец Нико Альм после трех лет борьбы получил право сфотографироваться на водительские права с дуршлагом на голове. Возмущенный тем, что австрийские законы разрешают мусульманкам фотографироваться на документы с покрытой головой, Альм объявил себя пастафарианцем, поклоняющимся Летающему Макаронному Монстру, и заявил, что его религия требует ношения дуршлага.
> 
> Так что вопрос можно считать закрытым: Летающий Макаронный Монстр СУЩЕСТВУЕТ. Раз "может выполнять функции" - значит, дхарма.



    [громовой голос из пустоты..]"Без священного дуршлага  это дело не распетляешь дети мои!.."

----------

Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Буль (18.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012), Фил (19.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012), Чиффа (20.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Надо как-то  "Летающий Макаронный Монстр" вместить в историю "с часами".

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Надо как-то  "Летающий Макаронный Монстр" вместить в историю "с часами".


Сенсация: Часы патриаху подкинул Летающий Макаронный Монстр, чтобы его подставить.

----------

Eugeny (21.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (18.04.2012), Мага (19.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.04.2012), Оскольд (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012), Шавырин (19.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

На свете так много загадочного...

----------

Алевлад (19.04.2012), Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Аньезка (19.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.04.2012), Фил (19.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Bob (19.04.2012), wanderer (28.04.2012), Винд (20.04.2012), Кузьмич (21.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.04.2012), Фил (20.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Bob (21.04.2012), Lion Miller (19.04.2012), Neroli (19.04.2012), Алевлад (21.04.2012), Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Кунсанг (22.04.2012), Маркион (25.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.04.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Сергей Хос (19.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.04.2012), Фил (20.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012), Чиффа (20.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Внимание!Я лечу..

----------

Akaguma (24.04.2012), Eugeny (21.04.2012), wanderer (28.04.2012), Алевлад (21.04.2012), Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Аньезка (22.04.2012), Буль (22.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.04.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Фил (23.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Особенно порадовал задник с гей-флагом.  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.04.2012), Сауди (22.04.2012), Сергей Хос (21.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2012), Фил (23.04.2012), Шавырин (22.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Видимо этим и вызван данный прыжок - в глазах отчетливо читается "куда я попал" ?  :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (23.04.2012), Джигме (09.05.2012), Сауди (22.04.2012), Сергей Хос (21.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2012), Фил (23.04.2012), Шавырин (22.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Может и наоборот котэ отакуэ

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2012), Фил (23.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (23.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.04.2012), Джигме (09.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.04.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.04.2012), Сауди (22.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2012), Фил (23.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Скинули только что в чате, пословицы на буддийский лад  :Smilie:  :

Любая кухарка может стать бодхисаттвой. 
В сансаре хорошо, а в нирване лучше. 
Карму матом не испортишь. 
Где родился — там и просветлился.
В сансаре густо, а в нирване пусто. 
Не лезь вперед Будды в самадхи. 
А вы, друзья, как ни садитесь, все в бодхисаттвы не годитесь. 
Просветление приходит во время медитации. 
Карма с возу — монаху легче.
Близка нирвана, да не укусишь. 
Будда не выдаст, Мара не съест. 
Сансара все стерпит. 
В сансаре правды нет. 
В чужую сангху со своим уставом не ходят. 
Там хорошо, где кармы нет. 
Век живи — век медитируй.
Не клади все сутры в одну корзину.
Карму бояться — в сансару не ходить.
Если Будда не идет к монаху, то монах идет к Будде. 
За двумя гуру погонишься — ничему не научишься. 
Знал бы дхарму — жил бы в Лхасе.
Карма — не Будда, просветления не предложит. 
Дареной дхарме буквы не считают. 
Сатори — дело наживное. 
Бодхисаттва познается в сансаре.
Из дхармы слова не выкинешь. 
Всякий лама свой монастырь хвалит. 
Красна птица перьем, а Будда — ученьем. 
Кто в сансаре смеется — тому все удается.
Кто рано встает, тому Будда подает. 
На Будду надейся, а сам не плошай. 
На чужом горбу в Чистую Землю не въедешь. 
На то и бодхисаттва в сансаре, чтобы монах не дремал. 
У каждого свой Будда в шкафу.

----------

AndyZ (23.04.2012), Lion Miller (22.04.2012), Neroli (22.04.2012), Алевлад (22.04.2012), Алексей Т (23.04.2012), лесник (24.04.2012), Мага (23.04.2012), Оскольд (22.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2012), Шавырин (22.04.2012)

----------


## Борис Оширов

> Карму матом не испортишь.


Может всё-таки:
"Карму мантрой не испортишь"?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.04.2012), Оскольд (22.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Скинули только что в чате, пословицы на буддийский лад  :


Несколько комментов)))



> В чужую сангху со своим уставом не ходят.


Увы, на этом форуме это не так)))



> Знал бы дхарму — жил бы в Лхасе.


Уж лучше вы к нам(с) в Дхарамсалу))))



> Кто в сансаре смеется — тому все удается.


Противоречит, кстати, ПК)))



> Кто рано встает, тому Будда подает.


Эээх, буддисты называется))))Кто рано встает, тот Будде подает!!!))))(для кармы значительно лучше)



> На чужом горбу в Чистую Землю не въедешь.


Не обижайте Амидаистов)))))))Хотя у Амитабхи конечно не горб...а милость)))



> На то и бодхисаттва в сансаре, чтобы монах не дремал.


"Не переходите на личности, это запрещено правилами форума"(с) сами знаете кто :Wink:  - классик)))



> В сансаре хорошо, а в нирване лучше.


Хехе))))(с)маха...и т.д.

----------

Алевлад (22.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.04.2012), Сергей Хос (23.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Alexey Elkin (25.04.2012), Bob (22.04.2012), Wyrd (23.04.2012), Алексей Т (23.04.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Кузьмич (22.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.04.2012), Оскольд (22.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2012), Фил (23.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Это жидомасонский заговор: за иудаизм аж два прибамбаса - пейсы и значок с могендавидом!  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.04.2012), Фил (23.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Это жидомасонский заговор: за иудаизм аж два прибамбаса - пейсы и значок с могендавидом!


Спокойно гражданин, это переодетый я))))))))заговор не пройдет(комплекцией и зубами дуже на меня смахивает) )))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Еще одна пословица  - За копейку в дацане пукнет :Smilie:

----------

Алевлад (22.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Это жидомасонский заговор: за иудаизм аж два прибамбаса - пейсы и значок с могендавидом!


Нет, это иллюминаты, в слове "этика" - 5 букв ! :Cool:

----------

Алексей Т (23.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Нет, это иллюминаты, в слове "этика" - 5 букв !


    ..впечатляет  наличие значка "ufo" с "анархией" и прикладывания руки к тюрбану,явно указывет на то что "жидомассоны" и "иллюминаты" отдыхают перед оптимизмом учителя.. :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (23.04.2012), Алексей Т (23.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Инка.

----------

AndyZ (23.04.2012), Bob (22.04.2012), Eugeny (22.04.2012), Joy (23.04.2012), Lanky (02.05.2012), wanderer (28.04.2012), Алевлад (23.04.2012), Алексей Т (23.04.2012), Аньезка (23.04.2012), Джигме (09.05.2012), Мага (23.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.04.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Сауди (23.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2012), Юй Кан (22.04.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro



----------

wanderer (28.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.04.2012), Сауди (23.04.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Особенно порадовал задник с гей-флагом.


Тут говорят, что это не гей-флаг, а флаг движения за мир, коий любят хиппппи

----------

Алексей Т (24.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Тут говорят, что это не гей-флаг, а флаг движения за мир, коий любят хиппппи


Уже известно..

----------


## Фил

> Тут говорят, что это не гей-флаг, а флаг движения за мир, коий любят хиппппи


 Оказывается похожий флаг у Еврейской АО  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.04.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Wyrd (23.04.2012), Кузьмич (23.04.2012), Мага (24.04.2012), Оскольд (23.04.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Знаю я кое что про их семейку из трех братьев Смирновых(сие о Димитрий Смирнов) из первых т.с. рук но промолчу....Другим конечно советы про крупу легко раздавать...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.04.2012), Сауди (23.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Детские хайку из страны восходящего солнца
* * *
Жили у старой женщины
Две рыбы фугу.
Одна белая, другая серая - две веселых рыбы.
* * *
Сын серого козла жил у старой женщины.
В бамбуковую рощу ушел пастись.
Изменчиво всё в этом мире, вечны лишь рожки да ножки.
* * *
Вышел из тумана
Месяц с лицом самурая.
Обнажил меч из кармана кимоно.
* * *
Братья Эникэ и Беникэ
Лакомились суши.
Чем бы не тешилось дитя, лишь бы не пило сакэ.
* * *
Пожилая женщина
Сеет горох на склоне Фудзи.
Ох.
* * *
Кошка скончалась.
Мех уж не тот на хвосте.
Помалкивай или отведай.
* * *
Жадный человек подобен говяжьему мясу,
Барабану далекой Турции,
Солёному плоду огурца.
* * *
Рисовую лепешку испёк самурай.
Кого угостить?
Самурай, самурай, кого хочешь выбирай.
* * *
Потеряла лицо Таня - тян -
Плачет о мяче, укатившемся в пруд.
Возьми себя в руки, дочь самурая.
* * *
Сын быка движется неровной походкой.
Вздохни полной грудью - кончаются татами,
Падения не избежать.
* * *
Собрались простолюдины - кому водить?
С громкой речью шагает вперед
Шишел - мышел - сан.
* * *
Чичичи, ловкая древесная обезьяна,
Помогает продавцу кирпичей, дергает веревку.
О, дивные звуки.
* * *
Девочка и мальчик вместе гуляют по саду камней.
Тили - тили - рисовая похлебка,
Будущий муж и жена.
* * *
Пляшут на одной ножке довольные торговцы рисом -
Обманули неумного человека
На четыре кулака.
* * *
Строг этикет самурая:
Кто ругательным словом обзывается -
Тот сам называется так.
* * *
Невозмутимости учит дзенская мудрость:
Обидные слова, что говоришь ты про меня -
На себя переводишь.
* * *
Внимательно вглядись в траву -
Здесь сидел зеленый кузнечик, похожий на плод огурца.
Ай да лягушка.
* * *
Поведай нам о своих странствиях, Чижик-пыжик-сан -
Видел ли дальние реки?
Пил ли горячий сакэ?
* * *
Ити, ни, сан, си, го - беспечен гуляющий заяц.
Попал под удары охотничих нунчак.
Шлёп - шлёп, ой-ой-ой.
* * *
Игривая летняя муха
Села на варенье из сакуры.
Вот и закончилась хайку.

----------

Alexey Elkin (25.04.2012), Алевлад (24.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (24.04.2012), Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Винд (25.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (25.04.2012), Дубинин (27.04.2012), лесник (24.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.04.2012), Паня (24.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.04.2012), Сергей Хос (23.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.04.2012), Фил (24.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012), Шавырин (23.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Похоже на двойной автоперевод  :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (24.04.2012), Винд (25.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (24.04.2012), Алексей Е (24.04.2012), Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Аньезка (24.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (25.04.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.03.2019), Дубинин (24.04.2012), Кузьмич (24.04.2012), Кунсанг (24.04.2012), Мага (24.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.04.2012), Оскольд (24.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.04.2012), Сауди (25.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.04.2012), Федор Ф (24.04.2012), Фил (24.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Aion (24.04.2012), Lanky (02.05.2012), Vladiimir (24.04.2012), Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (25.04.2012), Дмитрий Белов (24.04.2012), Кузьмич (24.04.2012), Кунсанг (24.04.2012), Мага (24.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.04.2012), Оскольд (24.04.2012), Сауди (25.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.04.2012), Фил (24.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012), Шавырин (24.04.2012), Юй Кан (26.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Похоже на двойной автоперевод


Это по-моему Ллео (Леонид Каганов).

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (12.05.2012)

----------


## Aion



----------

Akaguma (24.04.2012), Zom (24.04.2012), Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Аньезка (24.04.2012), Кунсанг (24.04.2012), Мага (24.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.04.2012), Оскольд (24.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.04.2012), Сергей Хос (24.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

*А у вас в России все по прежнему?*

----------

Eugeny (24.04.2012), Joy (26.04.2012), Lanky (02.05.2012), Zom (24.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (25.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.04.2012), Оскольд (24.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

Эх, а вы все говорите мантры мантры... :Smilie: 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Имяславие

----------

Кунсанг (24.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т



----------

Алевлад (24.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2012), Шавырин (25.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Только, что через контакт прислали. 
Грубовато, конечно, но по смыслу - в точку:

----------

Bob (25.04.2012), Ittosai (26.04.2012), Zom (25.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (24.04.2012), Ануруддха (27.04.2012), Иван Петров (26.04.2012), Карло (25.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012), Фил (25.04.2012), Шавырин (25.04.2012), Юй Кан (25.04.2012)

----------


## Aion



----------

Мага (26.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.04.2012), Спокойный (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Старенькое, но прикольно!

----------

AndyZ (26.04.2012), Sojj (26.04.2012), Алевлад (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (25.04.2012), Иван Петров (26.04.2012), Сауди (25.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.04.2012), Спокойный (26.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------

ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Alexey Elkin (26.04.2012), AndyZ (26.04.2012), Zom (26.04.2012), Алевлад (26.04.2012), Буль (26.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.04.2012), Спокойный (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

http://tannarh.narod.ru/humour34.html

----------

AndyZ (26.04.2012), Алевлад (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012), Джнянаваджра (26.04.2012), Джыш (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012), Шавырин (27.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Алексей Каверин, похоже вы сейчас потеряете еще одну жизнь  :Wink:

----------

Bob (26.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> http://tannarh.narod.ru/humour34.html


С того же сайта  :Kiss: 
http://tannarh.narod.ru/humour01.html



> Коан «Хлопок одной дверью»
> 
> Однажды, когда Сталин медитировал в своей комнате, к нему подкрался Ленин и больно схватил его за нос.
> 
> — Что ты делаешь? — возмутился Сталин.
> — Я ищу товарища Сталина, — ответил Ленин.
> — Так вот же я!
> — Дурак! — воскликнул Ленин и вышел из комнаты, громко хлопнув дверью. От этого звука Сталин пробудился.

----------

Alexey Elkin (27.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (26.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.04.2012), Иван Петров (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> http://tannarh.narod.ru/humour34.html


 извините,не смешно..

----------

Алевлад (26.04.2012), Аньезка (27.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> извините,не смешно..


Да, кто вырос еше до перестройки, и чьи родные канули в Гулаге, совсем не смешно насчет Сталина, как Махатмы  и Праджняпарамиты. У моей бабушки вся семья была расстреляна, мои родители боялись вслух говорить об этом, темные были времена, грязные, полные доносов, расправ и Павликов Морозовых... 

Уж не надо бы буддизм во все это подмешивать. Те, кто видели эти плакаты вживую и жили в то время, - никогда не станут об этом шутить. 

Еще фюрера не хватало к буддизму примешать.

----------

Wyrd (27.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..Еще фюрера не хватало к буддизму примешать.


  Дело не только в том что вы постили,я заметил прямое глумление над ценностями к которым стремлюсь.

 особенно в этом "плакате" -

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Глумления нет. Есть просто неведенье по поводу предыдущей эпохи и исторических личностей. Ну, детки так любят развлекаться фотошопами..... :Smilie: 

Есть такой же плакат с ликом Падмасамбхавы и вопросом "ты сделал Нгондро?" Вот в нем есть доля юмора. Мне нравится по сути.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Глумления нет. Есть просто неведенье по поводу предыдущей эпохи и исторических личностей. Ну, детки так любят развлекаться фотошопами.....


Вы правы,не следует искать недостатки в окружающем мире,впрочем,о неведении предыдущей эпохи и исторических личностей - это хорошая шутка,особенно если учесть что в этом плане прояснение до конца никогда не наступит..

однако добавлю(уже не помню автора,но записал однажды в дневнике) , "..паяц - опасней убийцы,он может завести в лабиринт из которого нет выхода.."(с)

----------


## Топпер

Странно. А мне наоборот показалось очень смешным из-за абсурдности соединения плаката и надписей.

----------

AndyZ (27.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Иван Петров (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012), Шавырин (27.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (27.04.2012), Lanky (02.05.2012), Алевлад (27.04.2012), Аньезка (27.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.04.2012), Джыш (27.04.2012), Иван Петров (27.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Странно. А мне наоборот показалось очень смешным из-за абсурдности соединения плаката и надписей.


Некоторые серьезные люди не умеют смеяться, потому-что сансара - это грустно и страдательно, шутить над этим нельзя, надо относиться серьезно и плакать! :Cry:

----------

Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Иван Петров (27.04.2012), Сауди (27.04.2012), Спокойный (27.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Некоторые серьезные люди не умеют смеяться, потому-что сансара - это грустно и страдательно, шутить над этим нельзя, надо относиться серьезно и плакать!


Над собой смеяться полезно

----------

Алевлад (27.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Некоторые серьезные люди не умеют смеяться, потому-что сансара - это грустно и страдательно, шутить над этим нельзя, надо относиться серьезно и плакать!


 Быть серьезным не значит быть хмурым идиотом,без чувства юмора.Над сансарой шутить - полезно,но не над ценностями которые помогают ее преодолеть.

  хотя,"..если вы постигли все это,можете теперь над этим всем смеяться.."(с)

----------


## Топпер

> А вы видать ее преодолеваете? Это мощно


Хороша Дакота, да не наша.

----------

Джыш (27.04.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Алевлад (27.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.04.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Содпа Тхарчен (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> 


..уже помогает ( :

----------

Джыш (27.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> 


 о своем печальном опыте,на БФ постить не воспрещается :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

актуально

----------

Zom (27.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Lanky (02.05.2012), Zom (27.04.2012), Алевлад (27.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (27.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2012), Сергей Хос (27.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Некоторые серьезные люди не умеют смеяться, потому-что сансара - это грустно и страдательно, шутить над этим нельзя, надо относиться серьезно и плакать!


Джыш, А вы посмейтесь над самсарой у постели терминального больного в безумной боли, в присутствии родственников. Это весело и нестрадательно, к этому надо относиться легко и веселиться. Мои родные тряслись о ужаса при виде изображений Сталина. моего папу таскали в КГБ несколько раз в год. потому что он был мальчишкой на оккупированной немцами территории, а у бабушки был желтый билет, она не имела права работать. а когда она все-таки устроилась санитаркой, ее посадили на год в тюрьму, за то, что она опоздала на работу на пять! минут!. потому что моя мама, которой было 3 годика, угорела от печного дыма. Я хорошо знаю, что они видели в этих плакатах. они вынуждены были скрывать свое прошлое, таиться, не спать ночами. Я не могу над этим смеяться не от отсутствия чувства юмора. Просто смеяться над чужими страданиями и их источником нельзя.

Есть некоторые табу. Как бы там буддист не был раскрепощен единым вкусом. Это страдания других. 

Ну, я могу совершенно спокойно плакаты воспринимать. Не от всего же нужно обязательно смеяться? Придумали бы они с плакатами что-то поутонченней бы, может, я б заценила.

----------

Ostap (01.09.2012), Алевлад (27.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Джыш, надо смеяться? Уже вторую страницу не въезжаю.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (27.04.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

"Я понял, в чём ваша беда: вы слишком серьёзны. Умное лицо — это ещё не признак ума, господа. Все глупости на земле делаются именно с этим выражением лица. Вы улыбайтесь, господа. Улыбайтесь!"

----------

Zom (27.04.2012), Алевлад (27.04.2012), Джыш (27.04.2012), Сергей Ч (27.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Джыш, А вы посмейтесь над самсарой у постели терминального больного в присутствии родственников. Это весело и нестрадательно, к этому надо относиться легко и веселиться. Мои родные тряслись о ужаса при виде изображений Сталина. моего папу таскали в КГБ несколько раз в год. потому что он был мальчишкой на оккупированной немцами территории, а у бабушки был желтый билет, она не имела права работать. а когда она все-таки устроилась санитаркой, ее посадили на год в тюрьму, за то, что она опоздала на работу на пять! минут!. потому что моя мама, которой было 3 годика, угорела от печного дыма. Я хорошо знаю, что они видели в этих плакатах. они вынуждены были скрывать свое прошлое, таиться, не спать ночами. Я не могу над этим смеяться не от отсутствия чувства юмора. Просто смеяться над чужими страданиями и их источником нельзя.
> 
> Есть некоторые табу. Как бы там буддист не был раскрепощен единым вкусом. Это страдания других. 
> 
> Ну, я могу совершенно спокойно плакаты воспринимать. Не от всего же нужно обязательно смеяться? Придумали бы они с плакатами что-то поутонченней бы, может, я б заценила.


А почему нельзя смеяться над источником страданий?

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Каждому своё смешно. Или есть желающие внедрить насильственно стандарты юмора? :Smilie:

----------

Джыш (27.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Баалииин, обожаю этот фильм и всем настоятельно рекомендую посмтотреть/пересмотреть!!! :Wink: 



 "— А говорят, ведь юмор — он полезный. Шутка, мол, жизнь продлевает.
 — Не всем. Тому, кто смеётся, продлевает, а тому, кто острит, укорачивает."

----------

Алевлад (27.04.2012), Иван Петров (27.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Просто смеяться над чужими страданиями и их источником нельзя.


Если так, то смеяться вообще нельзя. Потому что чужие страдания окружают нас повсюду. Всё. Запрещаю всем смеяться.

----------

Джыш (27.04.2012), Иван Петров (27.04.2012), Фил (28.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А вы не бойтесь


 ну вот более-менее адекватное предложение.я подумаю на этим.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если так, то смеяться вообще нельзя. Потому что чужие страдания окружают нас повсюду. Всё. Запрещаю всем смеяться.


Внутри можно посмеиваться, а снаружи, - соответственно окружению. На похоронах, например, весельчака не поймут. Хотя тут у моего свекра друг велел себя хоронить на белых лошадях и весь день рассказывать разные анекдоты, даже комика велел выписать. И всем провожающим велено смеяться :Smilie:  Я не шучу. :Smilie:  

Нужно просто вслух смеяться...к месту :Smilie:  ну а что у нас в голове, - никому не видно.

Я тоже хороша с этими плакатами. Но чесслово, просто представила их глазами тех, кому не смешно. Хотя мои родные и слыхом не слыхивали о махасиддхах и Праджняпарамите в этой жизни.....Так что я напридумывала сама то, что никогда не могло случиться в их уме.

Думаю также, что юмор не должен быть злым и ранить кого-то. Тоесть, может ранить тех, кто благодаря этому будет работать над собой. И лучше всего шутить над собой. Уж тут всегда есть к чему придраться :Smilie: 

Вот тут Чогьям Трунгпа о юморе у буддиста
http://spiritual.ru/lib/dmat8.html

----------

Алевлад (27.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Тоесть, может ранить тех, кто благодаря этому будет работать над собой.


Ну а тут буддийский форум или где?  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Пусть бегут не уклюжи
Пречинно-следственные связи по лужам
И самсара с ниббаной реко-о-ой !

И не Ясно прохожим
В этот день обусловленный
Почему Отречённый Такой

Наблюдая-читаю
Свои Сутты
У миряней на видуу-у-у

С непривязанностью
Просвятленье
Только раз
В кааааальпу.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

Лично мне те плакаты не смешны без всяких там причин.
Просто даже не улыбнулась ни разу.

----------

Bob (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Ну а тут буддийский форум или где?

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), wanderer (28.04.2012), Алевлад (27.04.2012), Аньезка (27.04.2012), Джыш (27.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Джыш

> Лично мне те плакаты не смешны без всяких там причин.
> Просто даже не улыбнулась ни разу.


Ну они не доллары, чтобы все улыбались  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), Zom (27.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Инофорум: Иностранцы о Москве

Не выходите из дома в выходные. На улицах нет нормальных людей. Только скинхеды и панки. Никогда не гуляйте в одиночестве – могут убить. Не носите деньги в паспорте. Если его проверит страж порядка, подумает, что деньги вы положили для него. Не стоит ездить после 7 вечера в метро. Очень много бездомных людей укладываются спать по вагонам.
 (Путеводитель Travelnotes, США)

Бездомные в России совсем не такие, как в Америке, они более трагичны и менее опасны.
 (Джастин Даймерс, США)

Двери в московских метро закрываются прямолинейно: если они закрываются, то они действительно закрываются. Даже если между ними кто-то стоит.
 (Монтсе Аревало, Испания)

Прежде всего вы должны научиться произносить это слово правильно – «мьетро» (myetro)! Еще будьте внимательны рядом с хрупкими пожилыми леди, они самые невыносимые люди в метро. В первый раз, когда меня пихнули изо всех сил, я обернулся, ожидая увидеть большого мужика, но столкнулся лицом к лицу с бабулей. С тех пор я начеку.
 Если вы улыбаетесь в общественных местах, то согласно российское культуре, вы идиот, поэтому в метро должны стоять с взглядом, выражающим угрюмость или крайнюю степень агрессии.
 (Фрэнк Хансельман, Голландия-Испания)

Существует странный вид бабушек (babushkas) у турникетов перед входом в метро. Они сидят за стенами из прозрачного пластика в конструкции около 2 м высотой и смотрят на идущих через «билет-барьер». Они в форме, похожей на милицейскую. У них короткие стрижки и хмурый вид. Их работа в том, чтобы наблюдать, как люди проходят через турникеты. Если им кто-то не нравится, они свистят в свисток.
 (Эдвард Эдриан-Валланс, Великобритания)

Меня научили пить пиво с сушеной рыбой – этого я нигде не видел. Сначала не хотел пробовать из-за ужасного вида и запаха, а потом понравилось. Стучать воблой по столу – это очень по-русски и весело. А по настоящему национальный продукт – нарезной батон. Он олицетворение страны – белый, простой, чаще всего не первой свежести, но очень вкусный.
 Я никогда не видел, чтобы люди пили так много чая. Даже в клубе в 3 часа ночи заказывают чай.
 (Дик Янсен, Нидерланды)

Вообще-то ни один разумный человек не пойдет в два часа ночи в магазин за колбасой. Но… количество услуг, которые могут быть оказаны в Москве круглосуточно, внушительно. Постричься в 23:30, полистать книги в 2:00 или купить на строительном рынке дрель в 4:00 – все реально! )))))
 (Томас Виде, Германия)

----------

Алевлад (27.04.2012), Джыш (28.04.2012), Мага (02.05.2012), Сауди (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

По-моему, пора создавать группу "Юмор" с ограниченным доступом.

----------

AndyZ (27.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Aion (27.04.2012), Zom (27.04.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Федор Ф (27.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Сауди

> По-моему, пора создавать группу "Юмор" с ограниченным доступом.


Узким кругом, ограниченных лиц. :Р

----------

Wyrd (27.04.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

> На похоронах, например, весельчака не поймут. Хотя тут у моего свекра друг велел себя хоронить на белых лошадях и весь день рассказывать разные анекдоты, даже комика велел выписать. И всем провожающим велено смеяться


Всё правильно сделал!

в продолжение темы: http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...y=jazz+funeral

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Пусть бегут *не уклюжи*


Позвольте, а кто такие уклюжи или не уклюжи?

----------

Wyrd (27.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Алевлад (27.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (27.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.04.2012), Сергей Ч (27.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.04.2012), Спокойный (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012), Юй Кан (27.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Lanky (02.05.2012), Wyrd (28.04.2012), Буль (27.04.2012), Джигме (09.05.2012), Федор Ф (28.04.2012), Шавырин (27.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Птица счастья нынешнего дня... %)
(Вчера искал штанишки для тренировок, а купил ещё и футболку с таким вот принтом: не устоял! : )

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), Wyrd (28.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.04.2012), Джыш (28.04.2012), Сергей Ч (27.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.04.2012), Шавырин (27.04.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Птица счастья нынешнего дня... %)
> (Вчера искал штанишки для тренировок, а купил ещё и футболку с таким вот принтом: не устоял! : )

----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.04.2012), Джыш (28.04.2012), Кокотик (01.04.2019), Содпа Тхарчен (12.05.2012), Фил (28.04.2012), Юй Кан (28.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

не всю людмилу любит игорь
а лишь один её фрагмент
однако взял женился сдуру
на всей людмиле целиком

сорокалетний буратино
с надеждой едет на кавказ
он одинок ему сказали
там могут вырезать семью

----------

Bob (28.04.2012), Wyrd (28.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.04.2012), Фил (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Приходит на кухню толстый избалованный кот. А в миске гречка. Кот (с отвращением): "Фу-у, гречка". Уходит.
Приходит на следующий день. В миске снова гречка. Кот (с отвращением): "Фу-у, гречка". Снова уходит.
Приходит на третий день. В миске снова гречка. Кот (с интересом): "О, гречка"..

 :Big Grin:

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.04.2012), Сауди (28.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.04.2012), Федор Ф (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Лучше, думаю, переводить так: "Ах, пустота? Это то, что я всегда хотел :Smilie: "

----------

Сауди (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012), Шавырин (28.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Целых 6 лет понадобилось китайскому фермеру Gao Xianzhang, чтобы методом проб и ошибок, используя индивидуальные пластиковые формы, достичь полного совершенства в выращивании удивительных груш, и наконец, в этом году ему удалось собрать богатый урожай более чем из 10000 отборных маленьких сладких будд.
Всю партию Gao распродал по цене в 5 фунтов стерлингов за штуку, и теперь планирует наладить экспорт своих чудо–фруктов в Великобританию и другие европейские страны.

----------

Pyro (04.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Денис Евгеньев (28.04.2012), Савелов Александр (03.10.2013), Спокойный (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Человек,который смеется,тут они мастера.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Alexey Elkin (28.04.2012), AndyZ (09.05.2013), Bob (28.04.2012), Lanky (02.05.2012), Wyrd (28.04.2012), Yuu (30.04.2012), Zom (28.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.04.2012), Иван Петров (28.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Роман М (16.02.2013), Сауди (28.04.2012), Сергей Ч (28.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

Это +10  .))

----------

Wyrd (28.04.2012), Yuu (30.04.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Рискну на сурьёзный оффтоп.

Дикая альтернатива: смеяться, стебясь надо всем и вся, или -- не смеяться вообще... %)
Встретил когда-то у мудрого Германа Гессе точное определение XX века: "эпоха фельетонизма". Т.е., эпоха масскульта и опошливания всех и всяких ценностей, вплоть до духовных или нравственных, откуда и происходит устранение/вымывание даже из лексики понятий _честь_ и _совесть_.
Теперь, спустя почти полвека после сказанного Гессе, имеем "упоху стёба", т.е., -- "эпоху глума/глумления", и речь идёт уже не об опошливании, а об издевке, злобном осмеянии. И дальше, естественно, будет ещё веселей и интереснее для всех, кто знает толк... в глуме.
Психологически позиция глумящегося вполне объяснима, ведь смех -- это оружие, против которого нет защиты. Выставил что-то/кого-то на потеху/посмешище, и ты -- ПОБЕДИТЕЛЬ.
Т.о., в социуме уже успешно "побеждены" честь и совесть. Что у нас там ещё осталось... душеполезного?

"Смейтесь, смейтесь, господа", ведь в эпоху глума Мюнхгаузен -- всегда победитель, а его саркастическое лицо никогда не умное. : )

Поймите меня, если получится : ), правильно: я не против смеха. Я -- о вещах неизмеримо более важных в наши времена и со смехом не совместимых...
Смех же -- очень важен, нужен и целителен, особенно, когда речь идёт об ужасающих _или услаждающих_ препятствиях на Пути. В частности -- о собственном "я", "моё" и всём, к сему относящемся.

----------

AndyZ (09.05.2013), Kit (05.05.2012), Vega (01.05.2012), Кузьмич (06.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.04.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> В частности -- о собственном "я", "моё" и всём, к сему относящемся.


А разве есть что-то, что к нему не относится?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А разве есть что-то, что к нему не относится?


У кого, если вспомнить, что речь идёт о _препятствиях на Пути_? : )

----------


## Джыш

> У кого, если вспомнить, что речь идёт о _препятствиях на Пути_? : )


Да я вобще не знаю о чем речь  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да я вобще не знаю о чем речь


Мы ведь с тобою уже более чем хорошо знакомы и не раз так или иначе говорили обо всём этом и в реале, на конкретных примерах. И каждый раз разговор с твоей стороны заканчивается одним и тем же: "Да *я* вообще не [подставить по ситуации]  :Smilie: " или "Ну и чо?"...

----------


## Джыш

> Мы ведь с тобою уже более чем хорошо знакомы и не раз так или иначе говорили обо всём этом и в реале, на конкретных примерах. И каждый раз разговор с твоей стороны заканчивается одним и тем же: "Да *я* вообще не [подставить по ситуации] " или "Ну и чо?"...


Ага, типа того, ну и чо?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

-- "Бога нет!"
-- "А сыр есть?", грустно спросил учитель. (Ильф)

----------

Pyro (04.05.2012), Wyrd (28.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Magan Poh (03.05.2012), Wyrd (28.04.2012), Алексей Каверин (28.04.2012), Джыш (28.04.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2012), Шавырин (28.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Шавырин (28.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Плюсанул пост с котом не исключительно из-за сидящей мышки

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Bob (30.04.2012), Алевлад (30.04.2012), лесник (30.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (30.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Поляков (30.04.2012), Фил (02.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Dron (01.05.2012), Sadhak (02.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (01.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

- Меня молодой человек пригласил на ужин в ресторан. После ужина выяснилось, что я съела кусочек свинины. У меня испортилось настроение, и я попросилась домой. Дома я всё рассказала дедушке раввину. Бедный дедушка всю ночь простоял на коленях, молясь за меня. 

 - Я каждый день ходил в синагогу. У нас в Риге было две синагоги: одна католическая, другая православная.

 - Бабушка была очень религиозная женщина и всегда учила нас детей не употреблять в пищу не кошерное с кошерным.

 - Я знаю, что если у женщины критические дни, никто ей руки не подаст.

 - Мои родители очень набожные люди. Отец по субботам не разжигает огня, а прикуривает от свечи, которую мама зажигает по пятницам. Мама вообще не курит.

 - Признаться честно, я там был членом партии, но на все советские праздники посещал синагогу.

 - Господь пригласил Моисея на гору Синай, чтобы передать Тору в интимной обстановке.

 - Из вcех четырёх братьев моей мамы, только один не был евреем.

 - По субботам, мы даже на оленях не ездили.

 - Наш брак зарегистрирован в хупе, в присутствии понятых.

- Когда у нас родился внук, мы окрестили его еврейским именем.

 - Первый срок мне дали за троцкизм, а второй за сионизм. Так что я всегда оставался религиозным евреем.

 - У моего отца вторая жена была еврейкой. Я родился от второй жены. Это могут подтвердить мой отец и его первая и третья жёны, которые меня не рожали.

- Когда я вырос, мама сказала мне, что мы евреи. Сам я до этого не додумался.

 - Так как мы с Украины, то семья очень страдала, а другие ели сало.

- Часто на ужин, бабушка жарила фаршированную рыбу.

 - В Судный День в нашей семье не давали кушать. Но объясняли за что.

- Я и в Ташкенте всегда ходил с покрытой головой и в головном уборе.

 - Да, конечно я на своей свадьбе разбил несколько стаканов.

 - Первым евреем считается Авраам, потому, что его выгнали из дома.

 - У нас два комплекта посуды; один для рыбных блюд, другой для мясных.

 - Моя бабушка Евдокия Никифоровна, зарабатывала на жизнь, стирая бельё в еврейской семье. Впоследствии она имела интимную связь с главой семьи Иосифом Давидовичем. От этой связи родилась моя мать Антонина Иосифовна, которая с семнадцати лет стирала бальё в еврейской семье. От сожительства моей матери с главой семьи Яковом Моисеевичем, родилась я Екатерина Яковлевна. В настоящее время стираю бельё в еврейской семье и имею дочь Ализу бат Маймон от главы семьи Маймона Бен Алуша.


http://golanar.livejournal.com/25168.html

----------

Алевлад (01.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (01.05.2012), Джигме (09.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.05.2012), Фил (02.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Перепостите, пожалуйста в группе.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Хотелось бы вспомнить о том, сколько буддистов  нужно для того, чтобы ввернуть лампочку.
Итак:
Тхеравада: ни одного, так как в Палийском Каноне ничего не говорится о лампочках.
Риндзай-сю:"Сколько буддистов нужно для того, чтобы ввернуть лампочку?" Держи в зубах этот коан даже, когда ты спишь, ешь или разбиваешь лампочки посохом.
Сото-сю: Зачем вворачивать лампочки? Тот, кто сидит дза-дзэн, озаряет светом мириады миров в десяти направлениях.
Тибетский буддизм: двое, один дает передачу на вворачивание лампочки, а второй вворачивает.
Дзёдо-син-сю (школа Чистой Земли): ни одного, Будда Амитабха ввернет лампочки за всех, кто к нему обращается.

----------

AndyZ (01.05.2012), Lanky (02.05.2012), Pema Sonam (02.05.2012), Алевлад (02.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (01.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Мага (02.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.05.2012), Фил (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Хотелось бы вспомнить о том, сколько буддистов  нужно для того, чтобы ввернуть лампочку.
> Итак:
> Тхеравада: ни одного, так как в Палийском Каноне ничего не говорится о лампочках.


Про те вещи, про которые нет в Каноне, нужно смотреть в Талмуде.

Вопрос: Сколько ортодоксалдьных евреев нужно, чтобы сменить перегоревшую лампочку?
Ответ: Сменить?! Хас вехолилэ!

Вопрос: Сколько консерваторов нужно, чтобы сменить перегоревшую лампочку?
Ответ: Сменить?! Собирайте общее собрание конгрегации!

Вопрос: Сколько реформистов нужно, чтобы сменить перегоревшую лампочку?
Ответ: Менять не нужно. Лампочку следует привести в соответствие с новыми условиями.

Вопрос: Сколько хабадников нужно, чтобы сменить перегоревшую лампочку?
Ответ: А у нас и не перегорала.

Вопрос: Сколько бреслевских нужно, чтобы сменить перегоревшую лампочку?
Ответ: Э! Разве новая сравнится со старой по яркости?!

Вопрос: Сколько членов правления общины нужно, чтобы сменить перегоревшую лампочку?
Ответ: Сменить?! Эту лампочку пожертвовала синагоге моя покойная бабушка!

Вопрос: Сколько карлибахеров нужно, чтобы сменить перегоревшую лампочку?
Ответ: Сменить?! Гевалт! Это же мАмэш настоящий повод задуматься о тшуве! Каждый, мАмэш каждывй должен сменить лампочку! Хороший нигун, идущий от сердца, поможет вам сменить лампочку не только себе, но и каждому еврею!

----------

Alex (07.05.2012), Bob (01.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.05.2012), Пема Ванчук (01.05.2012), Фил (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2012), Шавырин (01.05.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Моя бабушка Сара Моисеевна всю войну ходила из женского лагеря в мужской и лечила людей. Метр сорок пять ростом и под конвоем собак. Добрее человека,не встречал в жизни.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.05.2012), Сауди (01.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..
> 
> 
> http://golanar.livejournal.com/25168.html


А я в юности печалился что не родился шотландцем,этот свободолюбивый народ мне и теперь глубоко симпатичен..

----------

Алевлад (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (02.05.2012), Anthony (04.05.2012), Lanky (02.05.2012), Raudex (07.05.2012), Алевлад (02.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Джигме (09.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.05.2012), Нико (02.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (02.05.2012), Фил (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Хотелось бы вспомнить о том, сколько буддистов  нужно для того, чтобы ввернуть лампочку.
> Итак:
> Тхеравада: ни одного, так как в Палийском Каноне ничего не говорится о лампочках.
> Риндзай-сю:"Сколько буддистов нужно для того, чтобы ввернуть лампочку?" Держи в зубах этот коан даже, когда ты спишь, ешь или разбиваешь лампочки посохом.
> Сото-сю: Зачем вворачивать лампочки? Тот, кто сидит дза-дзэн, озаряет светом мириады миров в десяти направлениях.
> Тибетский буддизм: двое, один дает передачу на вворачивание лампочки, а второй вворачивает.
> Дзёдо-син-сю (школа Чистой Земли): ни одного, Будда Амитабха ввернет лампочки за всех, кто к нему обращается.


Это сильно. )))))) Обычно этот анекдот с блондинками был связан.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (02.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Grееnреасе выпустил в продажу мухобойку «Дай мухе шанс» с отверстием 1х1 см.

----------

Denli (06.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (04.05.2012), Фил (03.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Все уже устали, но так как я пишу курсовую посвященную деятельности современной пресс-службы РПЦ, добавлю прекрасное.

----------

Denli (06.05.2012), Джигме (09.05.2012), Карло (05.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Сауди (03.05.2012), Сергей Ч (04.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Aion (04.05.2012), Алевлад (04.05.2012), Аньезка (05.05.2012), Нико (04.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Сергей Хос (04.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.05.2012), Федор Ф (04.05.2012), Фил (04.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny



----------

Sojj (05.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Сергей Хос (04.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.05.2012), Фил (05.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (05.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Только, что через контакт прислали. 
> Грубовато, конечно, но по смыслу - в точку:



Мне в более расширенном варианте прислали :Smilie: . Эта картинка и текст:
Будьте скептиками - сомневайтесь и проверяйте: не следуйте слепо обычаям и традициям популярным Учениям, мнения большинства, написанному в священных книгах, логичности доводов. Проверяйте все сами на личном опыте, понимая: что хорошо и полезно, а что нездраво и не ведет к собственному счастью. ( Будда Шакьямуни )

----------

Denli (06.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Фил (05.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Алевлад (04.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018)

----------


## Anthony



----------


## Алексей Каверин

Я тот что справа. :Cool:

----------

Алевлад (05.05.2012), Мага (10.05.2012), Сергей Бугаев (21.04.2021), Федор Ф (05.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012), Юй Кан (05.05.2012)

----------


## Ярослав Бельцов

Если присмотреться к недавней теме в этом же разделе,но чуть ниже-"Техники заземления" и внимательно к тому что ее закрыли ,и к причине-"Не получилось обсуждение"-  я сатиричски иронически улыбался.

----------


## Wyrd

да с такой формулировкой можно полфорума потереть и забанить нескольких модераторов

----------


## Алевлад

Rabbit eggse.

----------


## Топпер

Сферически котэ в вакууме.

----------

Aion (07.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (06.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.05.2012), Кузьмич (07.05.2012), Мага (10.05.2012), Нико (07.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Сауди (06.05.2012), Сергей Ч (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012), Юй Кан (06.05.2012)

----------


## Denli

Не успела отгреметь на БФ тема, посвященная *добровольности пожертвований в ламаистской церкви* (огромное личное спасиБо Вантусу - дружище, читая вас получал неописуемое удовольствие), как в православной церкви подхватили начинание и предлагают узаконить церковную десятину чуть-ли не на федеральном уровне. Короче *Чаплин жжет как всегда* (ну почему он не Чарли?!!!).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Не успела отгреметь на БФ тема, посвященная *добровольности пожертвований в ламаистской церкви* (огромное личное спасиБо Вантусу - дружище, читая вас получал неописуемое удовольствие), как в православной церкви подхватили начинание и предлагают узаконить церковную десятину чуть-ли не на федеральном уровне. Короче *Чаплин жжет как всегда* (ну почему он не Чарли?!!!).


Я был бы только за - пусть христиане отдают 10% своего дохода, или сколько там нужно для нужд церкви, но пусть уж тогда ни копейки от государства РПЦ не получает. Нечто подобное существует в Германии - там, если ты христианин, то из зарплаты вычитается небольшая сумма в качестве церковного налога (около 1%). Если же человек говорит, что он не христианин, то никто ничего не снимает. Тогда пусть себе носят Бригетты и ездят хоть на Порше - это личное дело христиан, на что они тратят деньги. Также как и личное дело буддистов, кого и как им поддерживать своими собственными деньгами.

----------

Bob (06.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Кузьмич (07.05.2012), Сауди (06.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алексей Каверин (07.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Aion (07.05.2012), Anthony (07.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (07.05.2012), Буль (07.05.2012), Вова Л. (07.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (07.05.2012), Джигме (09.05.2012), Кунсанг (08.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Заповеди метроизма:

----------

Aion (07.05.2012), AndyZ (08.05.2012), Pyro (09.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (07.05.2012), Буль (07.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (07.05.2012), Кузьмич (07.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (07.05.2012), Сауди (07.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Муха Фаберже?


Неа..

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Муха Фаберже?


Муха RIPнулась.  :Frown:  Там чёрная ленточка...

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (07.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тама была -- упокой её душу, кто за сие отвечает -- обычная домовая/домашняя али навозная, из семейства НАСТОЯЩИХ.
Породы же "Фаберже" (из семейства НАСТОЯЩЕЧНЫХ) -- вота:



По линку, откель взято, представлена тако ж и "стрикоза", той же породы. : )
Сорь за оффтоп. : ))

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (07.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Да,мусью Фаберже горазд был на диковинки,не токмо яйца да козявки разныи..

----------


## Юй Кан

О бай всех назаретян (шучу : ), Фаберже -- это ж не один "дизайнер бранзулеток" был, а целое семейство и изрядная сеть предприятий, выпускавших продукцию для всех, кому не судьба была войти в царствие небесное! %)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..а целое семейство..


 Вот и я думаю:муж и жона - одна сатана,а коли деток малых наплодют так и вовсе спасу от них недождешься.. 
 Благодарствую табе барин что просветил,а то мы народ тёмный,одними снетками да плотвицей харчуемся..

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Bob (08.05.2012), Denli (08.05.2012), Джыш (07.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот и я думаю:муж и жона - одна сатана,а коли деток малых наплодют так и вовсе спасу от них недождешься.. 
>  Благодарствую табе барин что просветил,а то мы народ тёмный,одними снетками да плотвицей харчуемся..


Обидеться, что ли, изволили? Ну, тогда извините. Не ожидал, но теперь буду знать...
И -- совет: прежде, чем писать так фамильярно, да хоть и о Фаберже, юзайте Гугол, что ли, чтоб в такие просаки не попадать? %)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Обидеться, что ли, изволили?


 Не изволил.Расчувствовался чуточку,может самую малость..




> Ну, тогда извините. Не ожидал, но теперь буду знать...


Как вам угодно..




> И -- совет:..


За совет благодарю.




> ..прежде, чем писать так фамильярно..


Я  проявил неучтивость в переписке с вами?

----------


## Джыш

Блин, попкорн забыл купить!  :Smilie:

----------

ElenaK (07.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> За совет благодарю.


Да ничего, берите бесплатно. : ) И я ведь уже извинился, правда?

----------


## Джыш

> И я ведь уже извинился, правда?


А зачем, вы чувствуете вину разве?

----------

Майя П (07.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Кстати очень актуально..

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А зачем, вы чувствуете вину разве?


Тебе лично (да и здесь как-то в форуме -- тоже) объяснял: в общем случае, если человек (случайный, посторонний, не знакомый тебе лично...) почувствовал себя уязвлённым и т.п. неким твоим _публичным_ высказыванием, то проще всего -- для всех -- просто извиниться, чтоб не плодить раздоров. Признав, заодно, свою ошибку.
Затем и.
Если будешь поступать так -- от тебя ведь не убудет, правда? А может, ещё и прибудет...
В общем: стоп, оффтоп! : )

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (07.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Юй Кан,и вы меня извините если я огорчил вас.

----------

Юй Кан (07.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан,и вы меня извините если я огорчил вас.


Спасиб, хотя мну трудно огорчить или обидеть... %) Во всяком случае, это вообще не тот случай.
Имел ведь в виду лишь... Да ладно, уже написал раньше.

----------


## Джыш

> Тебе лично (да и здесь как-то в форуме -- тоже) объяснял: в общем случае, если человек (случайный, посторонний, не знакомый тебе лично...) почувствовал себя уязвлённым и т.п. неким твоим _публичным_ высказыванием, то проще всего -- для всех -- просто извиниться, чтоб не плодить раздоров. Признав, заодно, свою ошибку.
> Затем и.
> Если будешь поступать так -- от тебя ведь не убудет, правда? А может, ещё и прибудет...
> В общем: стоп, оффтоп! : )


Ой, извините, запамятовал, это все наркотики  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер



----------

Denli (08.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (07.05.2012), Zom (08.05.2012), Алевлад (08.05.2012), Кузьмич (08.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Сауди (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Простите мое невежество,но кто это изображен?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Если нечего делать= (By Pavel Kochetkov)

МОЖНО... 

• водить мышкой 
oxcom.anarxi.st/chpok.swf • лопать пузырьки 
www.biglongnow.com/ • хлопать дверью 
www.colorflip.com/ • сворачивать лист 
handsonlycpr.org/symphony/?id • создавать музыку с помошью рук 
www.rainymood.com/ • слушать дождь 
wvs.topleftpixel.com/flash/cntower_timelapse.swf • день или ночь 
http://www.rivelazioni.com/flash/_de...azioni.effetto.. • поводить мышкой 
open.adaptedstudio.com/html5/bounce-fill2/ • успокаивает 
open.adaptedstudio.com/hunting_arrows/ • летающие стрелочки 
adaptedstudio.com/sketch/eat/ • пакетик-поедатель 
thisissand.com/ • песок 
www.procreo.jp/labo/flower_garden.swf • цветы 
www.cesmes.fi/#balls2 • кружочки (в конце картинка) 
sketch.odopod.com/sketches/new • рисовалка 
lovedbdb.com/nudemenClock/index2.html • часы 
mrdoob.com/projects/harmony/#simple • еще рисовалка 
www.sembeo.com/media/Matrix.swf • расслабляет, музыка из квадратиков 
www.flashearth.com/ • карта 
esquire.ru/speech • управлять речью Путина 
solarsystemscope.com/ • космос 
bomomo.com/ • еще классная рисовалка 
cyberanne.livejournal.com/343610.html • еще рисовалочка 
spielzeugz.de/html5/liquid-particles.html • водишь мышкой, красиво 
rulethestars.com/ • рисовать на ночном небе 
www.yaplakal.com/fun/magic.htm • магический квадрат (как он это делает?) 
www.yaplakal.com/fun/clear_monitor.htm • чистка монитора) 
www.intotime.com/ • делить на разноцветные части 
book.fancy.kz/?id=on • получить ответы на вопросы

----------

Бо (10.05.2012), Кузьмич (08.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Нечто подобное существует в Германии - там, если ты христианин, то из зарплаты вычитается небольшая сумма в качестве церковного налога (около 1%). Если же человек говорит, что он не христианин, то никто ничего не снимает. .


3% от дохода. Для того, чтобы не платить, нужно официально отказаться от конфессии. При крещении католика и протестантам выдаются свидетельства о принятии крещения. Если нет свидетельства, то нужно официально доказать тот факт, что не был крещён, чтобы освободиться от церковного налога. Просто говорить-мало. Никто не освободит от уплаты налога.

----------

Буль (08.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 3% от дохода. Для того, чтобы не платить, нужно официально отказаться от конфессии. При крещении католика и протестантам выдаются свидетельства о принятии крещения. Если нет свидетельства, то нужно официально доказать тот факт, что не был крещён, чтобы освободиться от церковного налога. Просто говорить-мало. Никто не освободит от уплаты налога.


А если официально хочешь уйти из религии?

----------


## Топпер

> Простите мое невежество,но кто это изображен?


А вы телевизор сегодня не смотрели?

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А если официально хочешь уйти из религии?


Дело довольно долгое, но многие официально выходят от конфессий. Пишут заявления главам церкви своего города, если архиепископат, то в архиепископат, там в канцелярии нужно обьяснять, по какой причине заявили о выходе из конфессии, затем даётс\я фоициальное согласие, сдаётся свидетельсво католика-протестанта, согласие церковного органа заверяется в администрации города, заносится в архив, затем несут в налоговую службу, чтобы зарегисирировали освобождение от церковного налога. Правда, при этом человек может потерять право на захоронение на католическом или протетсантском кладбище, например, у него остаётся право быть похороненным только на коммунальном кладбище, где все некрещенные и те, кому недьзя на церковных кладбищах. Его дети, прри отсутвии свидетельств о крещении, не имеют права поступления в продленки при монастырях, частные школы при общинах и монастырях, но тем не менее, те, кто очень много зарабатывают, уходят и от церковного налога тем, что официально выходят из конфессий.

----------

Буль (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А вы телевизор сегодня не смотрели?


  О,давненько уже не смотрю.Лет 10..Здесь на Волыни,где я сейчас нахожусь,для того чтобы сохранять более/менее ясность ума,"кретинометр" или "видиот" - то бишь "тиливизар" смотреть не рекомендуется.

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.05.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> 3% от дохода. Для того, чтобы не платить, нужно официально отказаться от конфессии. При крещении католика и протестантам выдаются свидетельства о принятии крещения. Если нет свидетельства, то нужно официально доказать тот факт, что не был крещён, чтобы освободиться от церковного налога. Просто говорить-мало. Никто не освободит от уплаты налога.


Зависит от бундес-ланда. В Баварии со слов записывают. В той же НРВ нужно, если был крещен справку из церкви, что они тебя там откуда-то вычеркнули. Стоит справка 50 евро, при 3% от зп, понятно, эта сумма довольно быстро отбивается (приблизительно за месяц). Что поделаешь - даже в цивилизованной Германии попы постараются с человека вырвать хоть шерсти клок.

----------

Буль (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Обо всех новостях узнаю от товарищей..

----------

Буль (08.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Плодотворно намедитировались ночью? Есть средство иметь бодрый вид на работе, и на учебе с помощью замечательных наклеек на веки! :Big Grin:

----------

Bob (08.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (07.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Сауди (08.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> О,давненько уже не смотрю.Лет 10..Здесь на Волыни,где я сейчас нахожусь,для того чтобы сохранять более/менее ясность ума,"кретинометр" или "видиот" - то бишь "тиливизар" смотреть не рекомендуется.


Сегодня ещё на ночные новости успеете.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Узнать скрытую суть явлений.

----------

Zom (08.05.2012), Буль (08.05.2012), Мага (10.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В ногу со временем. Все интернетщики-буддисты срочно молятся защитникам.



Хочу вот узнать поподробнее про выкатывание яйцом..... :Smilie:

----------

Pyro (09.05.2012), Буль (08.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Сегодня ещё на ночные новости успеете.


А что в инете ничего нет по этому поводу?Вы бы мне ссылочку начертили,а я бы вам был признателен. ( :

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Зависит от бундес-ланда. В Баварии со слов записывают. Стоит справка 50 евро, при 3% от зп, понятно, эта сумма довольно быстро отбивается (приблизительно за месяц). Что поделаешь - даже в цивилизованной Германии попы постараются с человека вырвать хоть шерсти клок.


Как так со слов? Да ещё в Баварии, где один из Баварцев даже корону от Папы Римского получал... :Embarrassment:  Вы уверены, что со слов? Церковный налог в европе введен был Папой Римским, Советом кардиналов, там всё довольно серьёзно с выходом из конфессии. У протестантов ещё сложнее с выходом из конфессии.

----------

Буль (08.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ...
> 
> 
> 
>   ...


  Замечательно, какая пылкая фантазия и креативность :Kiss: ..

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Вот,вот..

----------

Anthony (09.05.2012), Буль (08.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как так со слов? Да ещё в Баварии, где один из Баварцев даже корону от Папы Римского получал... Вы уверены, что со слов? Церковный налог в европе введен был Папой Римским, Советом кардиналов, там всё довольно серьёзно с выходом из конфессии. У протестантов ещё сложнее с выходом из конфессии.


В Италии никто ничего не платит, есть добровольные пожертвования. Выход из конфессии добровольный, насколько можно наблюдать. Хочешь, из католика буддистом стань, да просто в церковь больше никогда не ходи, - никто слова не скажет.
Церковь налогом не облагается. И Ватикан по хитренькому пытается не платить налоги за его церковные гостиницы, автобусы и прочий бизнес. Государство же считает, что он в таких случаях это делать обязан.

В Германии, и правда, такое есть.

----------

Буль (08.05.2012), Вова Л. (08.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Италия Ватикану -не указ. Так и считайте теократической единицей , даже со своей армией. Ватикан не платит Италии ничего. В Италии и так довольно богобоязненный мениталитет, к тому же по духу они не  революционеры, потому и церковь их меньше контролирует. После Мартина Лютера, потерявший полпаствы в Европе и , согласившийся на отделение от его патсвы населения полгермании и более половины населения Швейцарии Папа Римский, особо следил за серьёзными немцами и германоговорящими. Так что, церковный налог процветает и по сей день. И долго будет. Сейчас тем более в Ватикане Ратцингер, немец.

----------

Буль (08.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А что в инете ничего нет по этому поводу?Вы бы мне ссылочку начертили,а я бы вам был признателен. ( :


Наберите в Гугле "главное событие дня"

----------


## Алевлад

Империя-страна для дураков. Власть отвратительна как морда брадобрея.

----------


## Топпер

Вот вам немного кавайной власти.

----------

Anthony (09.05.2012), Bob (08.05.2012), Алевлад (08.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (09.05.2012), Кузьмич (08.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2012), Сауди (08.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.05.2012), Фил (10.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Вот такое вот нашёл

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Велеслав (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (09.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Италия Ватикану -не указ. Так и считайте теократической единицей , даже со своей армией. Ватикан не платит Италии ничего. В Италии и так довольно богобоязненный мениталитет, к тому же по духу они не  революционеры, потому и церковь их меньше контролирует. После Мартина Лютера, потерявший полпаствы в Европе и , согласившийся на отделение от его патсвы населения полгермании и более половины населения Швейцарии Папа Римский, особо следил за серьёзными немцами и германоговорящими. Так что, церковный налог процветает и по сей день. И долго будет. Сейчас тем более в Ватикане Ратцингер, немец.


 :Smilie:  Ничего богобоязненого, по сравнению с Россией :Smilie:  Я их вживую больше 20 лет наблюдаю, и составила некотрое личное мнение. По духу итальянцы очень горячие, свободолюбивые, вполне могут революцию устроить. Было бы за что. Папа Ратцингер, после Папы Джованни Паоло Второго так и не снискал искреннюю любовь, какую заслужил предыдущий Папа - поляк, тоже вроде, - "чужак", но который отличался исключительными личными человеческими качествами. Но Папа - есть Папа. И Ватикан тоже не так сильно распоясывается.

И на итальянцев не очень-то надавишь. И от немцев сильно отличаются :Smilie: Они довольно открытые и свободные люди в массе, хотя дисциплинированные религиозно, но не в силу страха перед карой божей, а в силу идеи благого.  Им диктат и насилие в религии не нравятся. Могут щедро пожертвовать на церковь, но добровольно, и обязаловка не катит. Они постепенно отвоевали себе и разводы, и многие другие послабления в церкви. А вот нравственность, взаимопомощь у них остались в цене.

----------

Pema Sonam (08.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.05.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Как так со слов? Да ещё в Баварии, где один из Баварцев даже корону от Папы Римского получал... Вы уверены, что со слов? Церковный налог в европе введен был Папой Римским, Советом кардиналов, там всё довольно серьёзно с выходом из конфессии. У протестантов ещё сложнее с выходом из конфессии.


Немец, который в Баварии работал, жаловался, что вот в Баерне все со слов записали, а в НРВ - справку за 50 рублей требуют. Я сам удивился на счет Баварии - ладно бы в новых бундес-ландах, где от роду никого не крестили, но тут... В любом случае, не так важно, со слов, или нет. Главное, что процесс выхода из церкви и освобождения от участия в ее финансовых авантюрах прописан по-немецки четко и относительно легко осуществим.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кстати, итальянцы и шутят совершенно открыто и над Ватиканом и над Папами, - никаких репрессий по этому поводу нет :Smilie: 



Подпись: "Умер один папа, создается другой".

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Сауди (08.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (08.05.2012), Pyro (09.05.2012), Zom (08.05.2012), Алевлад (08.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.05.2012), Кузьмич (08.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.05.2012), Федор Ф (10.05.2012), Фил (10.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (09.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Главное, что процесс выхода из церкви и освобождения от участия в ее финансовых авантюрах прописан по-немецки четко и относительно легко осуществим.


Да ну, никакие это не финансовые авантюры. Точно также, как и мы все собираем деньги на буддийские проекты, точно также искренние верующие-христивне совершенно добровольно платят такой налог. У немцев вообще все централизовано, и хоть нам, раздолбаям, это все кажется сверхпедантичным, но это очень удобно. когда тебе ежемесячно снимают налог, и ты ни о чем не беспокоишься. 

Вон, в Италии столько налогов снимают на все, что угодно, но не на дело, что хоть в петлю залезай. Практически мы вынуждены платить примерно 30% от зарплаты. 

В Германии хоть социалка работает железно, а тут ни старики, ни дети, ни больные особо не гарантированы. Я бы лучше налог на церковь бы платила, они все-таки занимаются нравственным воспитанием молодежи.

----------


## Борис Оширов

> Они постепенно отвоевали себе и разводы


Ну неправда, разводы у католиков запрещены канонически, и если кто разводится, то подпадает под excommunicatio - лишается причастия, и повторные браки не венчают, (раньше ещё и не отпевали, не знаю как сейчас, после "аджорноменто")

----------

Фил (10.05.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Империя-страна для дураков. Власть отвратительна как морда брадобрея.


А руки у него, говорят, еще гаже  :Cool: .

----------

Bob (09.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Возможно ли такое сочетание слов как "дхармовый юмор"?


Смех изначально предназначен для переработки страхов. Его использовали древние люди что бы снимать стресс от экстремальных ситуаций. Кто много смеется, тот побаивается, но уже хочет познакомится.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну неправда, разводы у католиков запрещены канонически, и если кто разводится, то подпадает под excommunicatio - лишается причастия, и повторные браки не венчают, (раньше ещё и не отпевали, не знаю как сейчас, после "аджорноменто")


Вы не видели старый фильм "Развод по-итальянски" с Марчелло Мастрояни? :Smilie:  

http://my-hit.ru/film/13506/online Кстати, этот фильм вполне полон юмора, и подходит к этой теме, стоит посмотреть.

По сравнению с той ситуацией сейчас просто полная свобода :Smilie:  Ну, скажем, не запрещены, а поскольку заключаются на небесах, так и считаются на всю жизнь. Но можно, кстати, аннулировать католический брак через церковыный трибунал, насколько я вычитала в официальных документах, и заново жениться в церкви, ну, не знаю, уж по каким критериям суд там решает. Вдовцам и вдовам однозначно можно по второй. А разводятся у нас вокруг куча итальянцев. И большинство из них справляет свои первые помпезные брачные церемонии в церкви. Из 10 друзей моего мужа нас осталось только две пары неразведенных. 

Видела, что разведенных причащают, не знаю только, получили ли они аннуламенто в трибунале. Отпевать - не знаю, спрошу у священника. 

Так что свобода налицо. А раньше только смерть могла тебя освободить от супруга, и общественные нормы были железные....но хоть люди не выбирали легкий путь и старались хоть как-то выйти из положения, а не менять супругов, как перчатки. :Smilie:  У старого поколения все еще крепкие браки. И, вроде бы, не такие уж они несчастные :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (09.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Вот,вот..


Ржака ))))  Пожалуй, сворую у Вас

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пример современного сострадания:

----------

Aion (10.05.2012), AndyZ (09.05.2012), Anthony (09.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (09.05.2012), Pema Sonam (09.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.05.2012), Джигме (09.05.2012), Кузьмич (09.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (09.05.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Алексей Каверин (09.05.2012), Кузьмич (09.05.2012), Мага (10.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.05.2012), Фил (10.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (09.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Индийская маршрутка:



И все довольны :Smilie:  Вот это, я понимаю. маленьнькое желание, большая удовлетворенность :Smilie:

----------

Aion (10.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (09.05.2012), Pema Sonam (10.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (09.05.2012), Аньезка (09.05.2012), Кузьмич (10.05.2012), Мага (10.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (09.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Хм.... а как же в полупустом варианте ехать? Когда несимметрично получается?

----------

Фил (10.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хм.... а как же в полупустом варианте ехать? Когда несимметрично получается?


 :Smilie:  Я тоже думала :Smilie:  Жаль, что эту "маршрутку" в деле не посмотреть.

Но наверно, при нечетном кол-ве пассажиров либо сам водитель перевешивается на одну сторону, либо есть место сзади водителя, либо есть поклажа сзади водителя, которую он перекладывает на боковое сиденье.

Индийцы обычно по калибру не слишком отличаются, толстых их очень мало, и у них удивительно ум работает, говорят, развиты равноценно оба полушария. Так что выход найдут всегда. Помню, как в Дхасе они виртуозно выруливали в любых узких местах и при разъездах, миллиметровщики, попробуй так в Москве :Smilie: 

Так что, думаю, у этого водителя глазомер на вес пассажира с точностью до грамма :Smilie:  И большой практический опыт разных ситуаций. Он и берет пассажиров соответственно.

Меня больше волнуют, правда, колеса.

И вообще удивительно, насколько индийцы мало занимают собой окружающую обстановку. Нас по сравнению с ними очень много, - мы жуткие индивидуалисты и паникеры.

А там один слева даже, вроде, спит :Smilie:

----------

Ярослав Бельцов (09.05.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Aion (10.05.2012), Zom (09.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (09.05.2012), Джигме (09.05.2012), Кузьмич (10.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (09.05.2012), Сауди (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.05.2012), Фил (10.05.2012), Юй Кан (09.05.2012), Ярослав Бельцов (09.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Хм.... а как же в полупустом варианте ехать? Когда несимметрично получается?


Вероятнее всего, полупустого варианта не бывает. Индиец ни за что не упустит выгоду.

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> И вообще удивительно, насколько индийцы мало занимают собой окружающую обстановку. Нас по сравнению с ними очень много,


Это следствие перенаселённости.

----------


## Топпер



----------

Велеслав (22.05.2012), Кузьмич (10.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), Нико (10.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Я был бы только за - пусть христиане отдают 10% своего дохода, или сколько там нужно для нужд церкви, но пусть уж тогда ни копейки от государства РПЦ не получает. Нечто подобное существует в Германии - там, если ты христианин, то из зарплаты вычитается небольшая сумма в качестве церковного налога (около 1%). Если же человек говорит, что он не христианин, то никто ничего не снимает. Тогда пусть себе носят Бригетты и ездят хоть на Порше - это личное дело христиан, на что они тратят деньги. Также как и личное дело буддистов, кого и как им поддерживать своими собственными деньгами.


У нас тогда христиан не останется)) Ну миллиардеров и миллионеров христиан точно не будет)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Joy (11.05.2012), Алевлад (10.05.2012), Иван Петров (11.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.05.2012), Фил (10.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Пример современного сострадания:
> 
> Вложение 9003


И той же серии  :Big Grin:

----------

Dechen Norzang (09.05.2012), Кузьмич (10.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

:EEK!:

----------

Алевлад (10.05.2012), Кузьмич (10.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------

Zom (09.05.2012), Алевлад (09.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Джигме (09.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.05.2012), Иван Горяинов (11.05.2012), Кузьмич (10.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Хотелось бы вспомнить о том, сколько буддистов  нужно для того, чтобы ввернуть лампочку.
> Итак:
> Тхеравада: ни одного, так как в Палийском Каноне ничего не говорится о лампочках.
> Риндзай-сю:"Сколько буддистов нужно для того, чтобы ввернуть лампочку?" Держи в зубах этот коан даже, когда ты спишь, ешь или разбиваешь лампочки посохом.
> Сото-сю: Зачем вворачивать лампочки? Тот, кто сидит дза-дзэн, озаряет светом мириады миров в десяти направлениях.
> Тибетский буддизм: двое, один дает передачу на вворачивание лампочки, а второй вворачивает.
> Дзёдо-син-сю (школа Чистой Земли): ни одного, Будда Амитабха ввернет лампочки за всех, кто к нему обращается.


Читал на подобии этого

- Сколько последователей школы Мадхъямика нужно чтобы ввернуть лампочку в патрон?
- Четыре:
Один чтобы ввернуть.
Второй чтобы не ввернуть. 
Третий чтобы ввернуть и не ввернуть её.
Четвертый чтобы ни ввернуть и ни не ввернуть лампочку.

- Сколько последователей школы Гелуг нужно чтобы ввернуть лампочку в патрон?
- Три:
Двое, чтобы устроить дебаты о природе света, и третий чтобы закрутить лампочку.

- А сколько сакьяпинцев?
- Двое:
Один дабы написать инструкции и автокоментарий, и другой чтобы ввернуть лампочку.

- А кагьюпенцев?
- Один:
Но перед этим он проведет многие года в отшельничестве в пещере.

- А дзогченовцев?
- Ни одного:
потому что на самом деле ничего ни куда не надо вкручивать, все уже вкручено изначально, просто это нужно понять.

----------

Sojj (09.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (09.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Балдинг (11.06.2019), Кузьмич (10.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.05.2012), Фил (10.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Глубинка в ногу со временем. 



Будьте осторожны с подбором невест он лайн :Smilie:

----------

Liza Lyolina (10.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.05.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Глубинка в ногу со временем. 
> 
> 
> ехорошая
> Будьте осторожны с подбором невест он лайн


За левым плечом - чорный козел, Фрэнк. А за правым - белого Фрэнка нет. Ведьма она, нехорошая. Чорный ее ЖЖ ...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> www.yaplakal.com/fun/magic.htm • магический квадрат (как он это делает?)


Кстати, кто-нибудь понял, как он это делает?
Довольно простой фокус, но впечатляет, пока не врубишься.

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, кто-нибудь понял, как он это делает?
> Довольно простой фокус, но впечатляет, пока не врубишься.


Вот что пишет интернет:



> Как работает «магический» квадрат:
> 
> Для начала попробуем взять число 99, отнимаем от него две девятки, получается 81.
> Возьмём число 98, 98-9-8=81. То же самое и с цифрами 97, 96 и всеми числами первой строки.
> Попробуем взять число 89 89-8-9=72, тот же ответ получится у всех чисел второй строки.
> И так, во всей третьей строчке- число 63
> Во всей четвёртой- 54, в пятой- 45, в шестой -36, в седьмой- 27, в восьмой- 18, в девятой- 9.
> 
> Теперь заметим, что каждый раз, когда Вы попадаете на страничку с чёрным квадратом символы рядом с цифрами всегда разные.
> ...

----------

Мага (10.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012), Сергей Хос (10.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.05.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Кстати, кто-нибудь понял, как он это делает?
> Довольно простой фокус, но впечатляет, пока не врубишься.



Да Фокус и правда простой. Рандомом выставлять символы. Это действительно очень сложно понять))
3 раза из 10 сошлось. Не впечатлило.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Глубинка в ногу со временем.


Кстати у тибетских кочевников многих сейчас телефоны и компьютеры с 3G-интернетом, а живут в палатках.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012)

----------


## Бо

> Кстати, кто-нибудь понял, как он это делает?
> Довольно простой фокус, но впечатляет, пока не врубишься.

----------

Wyrd (10.05.2012), Джигме (12.05.2012), Иван Петров (11.05.2012), Кузьмич (10.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2012), Юй Кан (10.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Пример современного сострадания:


А это Бэнкси!

----------

Алексей Каверин (10.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Маркион (13.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кстати, кто-нибудь понял, как он это делает?
> Довольно простой фокус, но впечатляет, пока не врубишься.


Когда я была девочкой, помню, приходили письма, что надо переписать это письмо 20 раз и раздать всем знакомым, тогда на какой-то там день придет удача, а не перепишешь, - НЕСЧАСТЬЕ :Smilie: 

Ну, девушки в метро красивые попадаются часто :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Достоинства и недостатки речи:

----------

Алексей Каверин (10.05.2012), Иван Петров (11.05.2012), Нико (10.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.05.2012), Сергей Хос (10.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.06.2012), Юй Кан (10.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Достоинства и недостатки речи:


Про Штирлица, что ли????

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У меня получается своеобразное исследование форумчан, - кому какой юмор нравится :Smilie: 

А вот это для меня самой просто супер :Smilie:  Не могу не поделиться! Женщинам, наверно, больше знаком этот аргумент :Smilie: 




А то все пытаются понять, что там чувствует зародыш после зачатия.....

----------

Алевлад (10.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.03.2019), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Про Штирлица, что ли????


Нет, про Юй Кана :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (10.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

На всякий косякий случай: при всём моём уважении к Нико, в разветку мну и сёдня чё-та неохота... %))

----------


## Нико

> На всякий косякий случай: при всём моём уважении к Нико, в разветку мну и сёдня чё-та неохота... %))


Ну и мне тоже. Хотя вчера был порыв. ))))))

----------

Юй Кан (10.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Какая разведка? Война ещё вчера кончилась 67 лет назад

----------

Сергей Хос (10.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Из юмора тоже чисто женского (вчера встретил в подписи у девушки в блоге): "Логика не работает, нужны конфетки!".

----------


## Нико

> Какая разведка? Война ещё вчера кончилась 67 лет назад


Ну, китайско-тибетская тема пока не кончилась. )))))))

----------


## Нико

> Из юмора тоже чисто женского (вчера встретил в подписи у девушки в блоге): "Логика не работает, нужны конфетки!".


Это не про меня. У меня логика и без конфеток работает.

----------


## sergey

> Кстати, кто-нибудь понял, как он это делает?
> Довольно простой фокус, но впечатляет, пока не врубишься.


По-моему в JavaScript'е на странице обрабатывается событие OnMouseOver или какое-то типа этого. Т.е. браузер позволят фиксировать положение курсора мышки и написать какой-то код, учитывающий это положение. Например присвоить соответствующее значение числу в черном квадрате. (Не читал все сообщения, может кто-то уже это написал).
К тому же после предложенной операции (отнять сумму цифр), у нас из всех 99 чисел от 1 до 99 получаются только 9 (например для чисел 50 - 59, если вычесть сумму цифр, то у всех получится 45). Возможно вот это как-то и используется.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не про меня. У меня логика и без конфеток работает.


Вот потому аз Нико конфеток и не предлагам! : )
Логично?

----------


## Нико

> Вот потому аз Нико конфеток и не предлагам! : )
> Логично?


Достаточно логично.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот потому аз Нико конфеток и не предлагам! : )
> Логично?


Ну, не понимаете вы, из чего же сделаны наши девчонки :Smilie: 

Тоесть, скрытые механизмы запуска энергии женщин :Smilie:  Никочка конфетки любит, но ни за что не признается. Надо ее еще уговорить их принять...незаметно, и сказать, какая она умница. Умница же? Кто поспорит? :Smilie: 

Вместо того, чтоб копья ломать. Когда оба правы по-своему, в силу лучшего знакомства с их предметом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, не понимаете вы, из чего же сделаны наши девчонки
> 
> Тоесть, скрытые механизмы запуска энергии женщин Никочка конфетки любит, но ни за что не признается. Надо ее еще уговорить их принять...незаметно, и сказать, какая она умница. Умница же? Кто поспорит?


Она (как и больш-во женщин : ) -- умница, пока не спорит. А коли начала -- никакие конфетки не сработают. Точнее -- сработают, но... %)
Пем, не надо, а, личностей-то обсуждать? Я ж на это ведусь нараз, а толку -- никому никакого... : ))

----------


## Нико

> Она (как и больш-во женщин : ) -- умница, пока не спорит. А коли начала -- никакие конфетки не сработают. Точнее -- сработают, но... %)
> Пем, не надо, а, личностей-то обсуждать? Я ж на это ведусь нараз, а толку -- никому никакого... : ))


Вы правы, Юй Кан, я в спорах злая очень бываю. Без личностей.

----------

Юй Кан (10.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Юй Кан, поднимайте большой белый флаг :Smilie:  Надо свое "ведусь" слегка взять в руки, наверное :Smilie:  Мир? :Smilie: 




Без личностей :Smilie:

----------

Нико (10.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, поднимайте большой белый флаг
> Без личностей


Лично -- лучше на обочине отсижусь, сказав, чего счёл нужным и видя, как оно опять и опять отскокивает.
Не понял человек -- могу пояснить чуть пространнее. Болтать же много, действительно, не люблю: наболтался раньше.
И конфетки, кокетство и т.п. -- это вообще не мой формат. И _лично Вы это давно знаете_...
Но разве Вас, умницу, пока не спорите, это остановит? : )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А чувство юмора - Ваш формат? :Big Grin:  А то женщины решительны:



Нико, все-таки это был Штирлиц :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (10.05.2012), Алевлад (10.05.2012), Винд (14.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Лично -- лучше на обочине отсижусь, сказав, чего счёл нужным и видя, как оно опять и опять отскокивает.
> Не понял человек -- могу пояснить чуть пространнее. Болтать же много, действительно, не люблю: наболтался раньше.
> И конфетки, кокетство и т.п. -- это вообще не мой формат. И _лично Вы это давно знаете_...
> Но разве Вас, умницу, пока не спорите, это остановит? : )



А когда женщина начинает спорить с мужчинами, почему она перестаёт быть умницей????? Тут крайне мало таких женщин. Пема, Маша, я....

----------


## Нико

> А чувство юмора - Ваш формат? А то женщины решительны.
> 
> 
> 
> Нико, все-таки это был Штирлиц


Не его формат. Нам нужно что-то порадикальнее.

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012), Юй Кан (10.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Будда спит, она устала
медитировать в лесу
я накрою одеялом
... накопление заслуг (с)

----------

Pema Sonam (10.05.2012), Pyro (10.05.2012), Wyrd (10.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Вова Л. (10.05.2012), Иван Петров (11.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012), Савелов Александр (02.09.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (10.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

> По-моему в JavaScript'е на странице обрабатывается событие OnMouseOver или какое-то типа этого. Т.е. браузер позволят фиксировать положение курсора мышки и написать какой-то код, учитывающий это положение. Например присвоить соответствующее значение числу в черном квадрате. (Не читал все сообщения, может кто-то уже это написал).
> К тому же после предложенной операции (отнять сумму цифр), у нас из всех 99 чисел от 1 до 99 получаются только 9 (например для чисел 50 - 59, если вычесть сумму цифр, то у всех получится 45). Возможно вот это как-то и используется.


 Ну вы все даете! Вот так легенды про левитирующих йогинов рождаются! А также материализации Саи Бабой предметов из "параллельного измерения" ! Посмотрите на большую диагональ этого квадрата  :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

:Big Grin:

----------

Anthony (10.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Вова Л. (10.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.05.2012), Кузьмич (11.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Ну вы все даете! Вот так легенды про левитирующих йогинов рождаются! А также материализации Саи Бабой предметов из "параллельного измерения" ! Посмотрите на большую диагональ этого квадрата


А что диагональ? Разместите в квадрате числа по порядку от 0 до 99 и получите то же самое. )
P.S. А, понятно, я другую диагональ посмотрел.) Для всех этих 9 чисел ("у нас из всех 99 чисел от 1 до 99 получаются только 9") символ один и тот же.) Все просто.)

----------

Фил (10.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Карабкаются альпинисты на Эверест. Поднимаются на высоту 6000м - кругом снега, холодно, никакой жизни, кислорода уже не хватает. Идут еле-еле вверх выжимая из себя последние силы и вдруг наблюдают перед собой следующую картинку: прямо перед ними сидят 2 йога в набедренных повязках, в позе лотоса разумеется. Сидят себе и медитируют... 

У альпинистов разумеется челюсть отвисает, на такой высоте понимаете в таких условиях и вдруг люди. Они к ним: 

- Вы кто? 

- Мы? Мы йоги, сидим себе здесь и медитируем. А вы кто? 

- А мы - альпинисты! Мы покоряем вершины, а сейчас - штурмуем эту гору, Эверест, самую высокую гору в мире... 

- И что, это все в ФИЗИЧЕСКОМ ТЕЛЕ?

----------

Алевлад (10.05.2012), Мага (12.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Алевлад (10.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Вова Л. (10.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.05.2012), Карма Палджор (11.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.05.2012), Фил (10.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Алевлад (10.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Кузьмич (11.05.2012), лесник (11.05.2012), Мага (12.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бывают Карлсоны с дурной кармой.... :Frown:

----------

Алевлад (10.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.05.2012), Фил (11.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бывают Карлсоны с дурной кармой....


А может, типа, "они сражались за Родину"?
Как раз к *9 мая* - очень в тему.

----------


## Нико

> А может, типа, "они сражались за Родину"?
> Как раз к *9 мая* - очень в тему.


Очень правильно сказано.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.05.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А может, типа, "они сражались за Родину"?
> Как раз к *9 мая* - очень в тему.


Это и есть часть картинки к 9ому мая, если не ошибаюсь. Там ещё и Бэтмен присутствует.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А может, типа, "они сражались за Родину"?
> 
> Как раз к *9 мая* - очень в тему.


Дядька то в джинсах.. :Cool:  





> ..Там ещё и Бэтмен присутствует.


О,о..

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А может, типа, "они сражались за Родину"?
> Как раз к *9 мая* - очень в тему.


Мне нравится такое название. Очень остроумное. Но, к сожалению, любое сражение за что-то, где надо кого-то убивать, хорошей кармой назвать нельзя, думаю.....

И милому веселому Карсону нельзя на войну из детской истории....

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Дядька то в джинсах.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> О,о..

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (11.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.05.2012), Сергей Хос (11.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2012)

----------


## Bob

> Бывают Карлсоны с дурной кармой....


Никакой это не Карлсон, это Вадим Степанцов. :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (13.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.05.2012), Фил (11.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> 



Ну да,конечно..

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

актуально..

----------

Anthony (11.05.2012), Zom (11.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (11.05.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Anthony (11.05.2012), Joy (14.05.2012), Kit (22.05.2012), Джигме (12.05.2012), Карло (12.05.2012), Мага (12.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), Нико (11.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.05.2012), Федор Ф (11.05.2012), Фил (11.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Anthony (11.05.2012), Kit (22.05.2012), Zom (11.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.05.2012), Кузьмич (12.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Алексей Каверин (11.05.2012), Кузьмич (12.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), Фил (11.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

А что такое RZN?

----------


## Anthony



----------

Винд (14.05.2012), Вова Л. (11.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.05.2012), Кузьмич (12.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.05.2012), Фил (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Дубинин

Прям грустно стало - как им, или их предкам выкручиваться приходилось.

----------


## Anthony

> Прям грустно стало - как им, или их предкам выкручиваться приходилось.


Не грустите... Вывернулись  :Big Grin:

----------

Дубинин (11.05.2012), Кузьмич (12.05.2012), Фил (12.05.2012)

----------


## Бо

Родина Карлсона, кстати - Швеция. А в период Великой Отечественной войны Швеция была дипломатическим посредником между СССР и Германией. Так что Карлсону не за что было сражаться.

----------

Кузьмич (12.05.2012), Сергей Хос (11.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

квази-крипто-монахи

http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/multime...ks_poker.shtml

----------

Джыш (11.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.05.2012), Фил (12.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> квази-крипто-монахи
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/multime...ks_poker.shtml


вот и правильно,не фиг..

----------


## Ольга Ш.

Удивительный факт, но прототипом Карлсона был Герман Геринг.



> Родина Карлсона, кстати - Швеция. А в период Великой Отечественной войны Швеция была дипломатическим посредником между СССР и Германией. Так что Карлсону не за что было сражаться.


Может, все-таки было за что?  :Wink:

----------


## Джыш

> квази-крипто-монахи
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/multime...ks_poker.shtml


Тема недораскрыта - где голые женщины?)

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.05.2012), Фил (12.05.2012)

----------


## Сауди

> А что такое RZN?


Сокращение от Рязань.

----------

Фил (12.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Обратите внимание на триколор слева

----------

Маркион (13.05.2012), Фил (12.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Обратите внимание на триколор слева


Может для кремля пророчат
Госзаказ ))

Для нашей местной Белой Тары

----------

Сергей Хос (11.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 


Грызуны полетели ... ответ - камень 
Это, вероятно, коан такой.

----------

Anthony (11.05.2012), Joy (15.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (11.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), Нико (11.05.2012), Федор Ф (12.05.2012), Фил (12.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 


Кажется, Чехов говорил: "Нет такого русского слова, которое не могло бы быть фамилией еврея".

----------

Anthony (11.05.2012), Джигме (12.05.2012), Нико (11.05.2012), Сауди (12.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.05.2012), Федор Ф (12.05.2012), Фил (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Может для кремля пророчат
> Госзаказ ))
> 
> Для нашей местной Белой Тары


Интересно, а кто это за оракул такой?

----------


## Нико

> Кажется, Чехов говорил: "Нет такого русского слова, которое не могло бы быть фамилией еврея".


Хаха. Сильно. ))))))))

----------

Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Интересно, а кто это за оракул такой?



http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2009/0..._3239833.shtml

Или Вы про деда на фотографии? Деда не знаю )

----------


## Нико

> http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2009/0..._3239833.shtml


Ну при чём тут Медведев? Я про оракула в шапке спрашивала.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Родина Карлсона, кстати - Швеция. А в период Великой Отечественной войны Швеция была дипломатическим посредником между СССР и Германией. Так что Карлсону не за что было сражаться.


Не, это наш собственный, русский Карлсон. Видите банку самогону? какая нафик Швеция?

----------


## Алексей Е

Может сюда, правда не совсем юмор.
Для пользователей соцсети ВКонтакте и не только, возможно. Перейдите на страницу "Помощи", кнопка внизу любой станицы должна быть, обратите внимание на иконку меню "Восстановить доступ"

 Интересная интерпретация образа.

----------

Кузьмич (12.05.2012), Фил (12.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Новая шахматная фигура — Прапорщик. Ходит — куда хочет, берёт — что нравится, временами объявляет трёхэтажный мат.

----------

Alexey Elkin (12.05.2012), Bob (12.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (12.05.2012), Pema Sonam (12.05.2012), Алексей Е (12.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Буль (12.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.05.2012), Джигме (12.05.2012), Мага (12.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Фил (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (14.05.2012), Alexey Elkin (12.05.2012), Bob (12.05.2012), Lanky (14.05.2012), sergey (12.05.2012), Алевлад (12.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Буль (12.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.05.2012), Кузьмич (12.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.05.2012), Сергей Хос (13.05.2012), Федор Ф (12.05.2012), Фил (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Родина Карлсона, кстати - Швеция. А в период Великой Отечественной войны Швеция была дипломатическим посредником между СССР и Германией. Так что Карлсону не за что было сражаться.


А ещё Астрид Линдгрен была знакома с Германом Герингом и есть версия, что прототипом Карлсона был именно он.

*UPD* Пишут это всего лишь интернет-мем.

----------

Алексей Е (12.05.2012), Кузьмич (12.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Интересно, а кто это за оракул такой?


Это ритуал призыва идама
Подробней кто это есть можете узнать у него http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%...%B0:Arariarara

----------


## Джигме

> У меня получается своеобразное исследование форумчан, - кому какой юмор нравится
> 
> А вот это для меня самой просто супер Не могу не поделиться! Женщинам, наверно, больше знаком этот аргумент
> 
> 
> Вложение 9025
> 
> А то все пытаются понять, что там чувствует зародыш после зачатия.....


А юмор то в чем? В том что этой даме придется этого ежика рожать? Или в том как она его будет рожать или как так вышло что она ежика зачала?
Короче странный юмор.

----------

Anthony (12.05.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Карабкаются альпинисты на Эверест. Поднимаются на высоту 6000м - кругом снега, холодно, никакой жизни, кислорода уже не хватает. Идут еле-еле вверх выжимая из себя последние силы и вдруг наблюдают перед собой следующую картинку: прямо перед ними сидят 2 йога в набедренных повязках, в позе лотоса разумеется. Сидят себе и медитируют... 
> 
> У альпинистов разумеется челюсть отвисает, на такой высоте понимаете в таких условиях и вдруг люди. Они к ним: 
> 
> - Вы кто? 
> 
> - Мы? Мы йоги, сидим себе здесь и медитируем. А вы кто? 
> 
> - А мы - альпинисты! Мы покоряем вершины, а сейчас - штурмуем эту гору, Эверест, самую высокую гору в мире... 
> ...






Есть еще похожий анекдот, более смешной. 

Так же карабкается альпинист на Эверест. 
Почти поднявшись на верх видит йогина в набедренной повязке зацепившегося одной рукой за край скалы и висящего в таком положении в позе лотоса. В другой руке у него какая то книга и он ее увлеченно читает. Альпинист немного отойдя от шока наконец решается заговорить:
- А правду говорят что вы йоги летать можете? 
Йогин отрывает руку от края скалы, и зависая при этом в воздухе, переворачивая этой рукой страницу книги и продолжая так же увлеченно читать ее говорит:
- Нет вранье все это.

----------

Anthony (12.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ежли модеры сочтут неуместным для хумора -- можно перекинуть в лингвистический раздел. : )

----------

Anthony (12.05.2012), Нико (12.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012)

----------


## sergey

> 


Мне такой анекдот нравился: идет лекция по физике. Народу мало - всего три человека. Тут пятеро встает и уходит, пока преподаватель пишет на доске. Лектор оборачивается и думает: ничего себе, сейчас двое придут и вообще никого не останется.

----------

Bob (12.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Винд (14.05.2012), Джигме (12.05.2012), Иван Петров (14.05.2012), Кузьмич (12.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), Федор Ф (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Anthony (12.05.2012), Bob (12.05.2012), Zom (13.05.2012), Кузьмич (12.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.05.2012), Сауди (13.05.2012), Фил (12.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> 


Ох, Дмитрий. Как нажалуюца на Вас щас. И в аккурат под шаббат и забанят

----------

Кузьмич (12.05.2012), Фил (12.05.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Мне такой анекдот нравился: идет лекция по *физике*. Народу мало - всего три человека. Тут пятеро встает и уходит, пока преподаватель пишет на доске. Лектор оборачивается и думает: ничего себе, сейчас двое придут и вообще никого не останется.


Все-таки по математике, наверное...  :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (13.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Все-таки по математике, наверное...


Это синонимы. имхо  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Ох, Дмитрий. Как нажалуюца на Вас щас. И в аккурат под шаббат и забанят


Я не вижу никакого деструктивного подтекста в этой картинке. Тем более еврей антисемит - это конечно будничная реальность, но не в моем лице. Просто смешная картинка иллюстрирующая идиотизм массовой культуры. Да и Моисей действительно был евреем и действительно побывал на горе. 

Так что я чист  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Петров (14.05.2012), Фил (13.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Алевлад (14.05.2012), Алексей Е (14.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012), Аньезка (14.05.2012), Буль (13.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (13.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.05.2012), Иван Петров (14.05.2012), Карло (13.05.2012), Мага (16.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.05.2012), Сауди (13.05.2012), Сергей Ч (15.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.05.2012), Федор Ф (14.05.2012), Фил (13.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Такие маленькие и уже толстые, прикольно котэ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Крайний слева - явно загрустил, потому что у остальных, оптимизм может стать бо-Ольшой ошибкой.. :Cool:

----------

Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Aion (14.05.2012), Алевлад (13.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012), Маркион (13.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Фил (13.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Велеслав (22.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Сауди (13.05.2012), Сергей Ч (15.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А юмор то в чем? В том что этой даме придется этого ежика рожать? Или в том как она его будет рожать или как так вышло что она ежика зачала?
> Короче странный юмор.


Привет юному натуралисту! :Smilie:  А Вам не приходило в голову, что это метафора такая, например, об ощущениях младенца ? :Smilie:  Как ежики рождаются. известно мамам-ежихам. О рождаются они без острых иголок. ПРирода заботится о таких вещах. Взрослых ежиков никто не рожает.

----------

Алевлад (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кстати об иголках:



Это явно буддийский подход :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (14.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Иван Петров (14.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И юмор бывает концептуальным

----------

Aion (14.05.2012), Alexey Elkin (14.05.2012), Anthony (14.05.2012), Pema Sonam (14.05.2012), sergey (14.05.2012), Алевлад (14.05.2012), Алексей Е (14.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Балдинг (20.04.2019), Буль (14.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.05.2012), Джигме (14.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.05.2012), Кузьмич (17.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012), Юй Кан (14.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дед Мозай и эмигранты:



Это, кстати, в Италии почти уже стихийное эмигрантское бедствие из соседней Африки - столько их вылавливают из моря.....жаждущих обосноваться на "земле обетованной"....

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Дед Мозай и эмигранты:
> 
> 
> 
> Это, кстати, в Италии почти уже стихийное эмигрантское бедствие из соседней Африки - столько их вылавливают из моря.....жаждущих обосноваться на "земле обетованной"....


Главное самому не быть эмигрантом, мне бы было стыдно за себя быть эмигрантом, футакимбыть !

----------


## Бо

> Кстати об иголках:
> 
> Вложение 9068
> 
> Это явно буддийский подход


Сжечь стог сена и получить по мягкому месту заряд из дробовика от сторожа или гневного владельца. Не усложняйте себе жизнь.

----------

Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Сжечь стог сена и получить по мягкому месту заряд из дробовика от сторожа или гневного владельца. Не усложняйте себе жизнь.


Ещё можно, кроме сжигания стога, ещё и дробовик первым разрядить в сторожа, чтобы он не успел  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Алексей Каверин

А ещё можно не терять иголку  :Embarrassment:

----------

Джигме (14.05.2012)

----------


## Бо

> Ещё можно, кроме сжигания стога, ещё и дробовик первым разрядить в сторожа, чтобы он не успел )))


 Ну это вряд ли буддийский подход.

----------

Anthony (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Сжечь стог сена и получить по мягкому месту заряд из дробовика от сторожа или гневного владельца. Не усложняйте себе жизнь.


Если стог сена не ваш, то с чего вы взяли что ваша иголка там, а если это точно ваша иголка, то как она там оказалась, а если это не ваша иголка, то зачем она вам нужна? Не усложняйте себе жизнь.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Иван Петров (14.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Главное самому не быть эмигрантом, мне бы было стыдно за себя быть эмигрантом, футакимбыть !


Эмигранты разные бывают. Есть эмигранты, которые делают честь любой стране. Проблема только в том, что любая страна не резиновая. И лодку потопить вместе с дедом вполне грозит.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сжечь стог сена и получить по мягкому месту заряд из дробовика от сторожа или гневного владельца. Не усложняйте себе жизнь.


Теряйте иголку только в колхозных стогах и подальше от лесов :Smilie:  Я за свою жизнь перевидала мильоны неохраняемых стогов, - жги, не хочу. И чего, вы в детстве не научились обходить сторожей? :Smilie:  Кстати, к хорошо охраняемым стогам и не подойти , чтоб потерять иголку.


Но проще купить новую иголку, думаю. Не из-за сторожа, ему, кстати, можно оплатить этот стог сена, а просто слишком трудоемко :Smilie: 




> Если стог сена не ваш, то с чего вы взяли что ваша иголка там, а если это точно ваша иголка, то как она там оказалась, а если это не ваша иголка, то зачем она вам нужна? Не усложняйте себе жизнь.


Исключительно логично. Но валяются как раз больше на чужих стогах, и роняют всякие шпильки и иголки. Может, Ваша девушка ее обратно желает, и вам усложняет жизнь? :Smilie:  Вот тут как раз и есть тот случай, чтобы поразить ее воображение костром и магнитом :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Эмигранты разные бывают. Есть эмигранты, которые делают честь любой стране. Проблема только в том, что любая страна не резиновая. В Италии усилилась преступность и местные нуждающиеся задвинуты в угол, потому как эмигранты пытаются протащить опосля всю свою родню или деревню в нее.


Получается право кушать имеют лишь достойные ЖС ?

Я бы поговорил о политике ибо я вообще просвятлён во всех направлениях и люблю я-кать, но нехочу тратить свои оставшиеся жизни на бан... Скажу лишь то что национальный эгоизм причина миллионов смертей, кстати одну из этих причин мы недавно праздновали...
Я люблю Вас Пема, но по моему хиноянскому мнению, такое национальное мышление недостойно буддиста.

Люди покидают свои страны не из за сладкой жизни, я не знаю с какой цклью вы уехали, но я родом из Ставрополя, жил в притык к Чечне, в самом Ставрополе была взорвана бомба и в соседних взрывались дома, Волгодонск например где жила часть моей семьи, и на данный момент вместо того чтобы спасать жизни я бы мог их уничтожать из за невти...

Не думайте что они (*мы*) едим в европу из за сладкой жизни.

Не забывайте любить...

----------

Фил (14.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Алексей, Вы к монашеской жизни уже подготовились? :Smilie:  Думаю, серьезные разговоры об эмигрантах в этой теме заводить не стоит.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Буль (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, Вы к монашеской жизни уже подготовились?


Каждый день с трёх часов утра готовлюсь, щас пишу вам и одновременно слушаю "Дхамма толк" (как Юлий Цезарь, я даже ещё круче него как мне кажется)
А в 12 30 пойду сдавать свою Б(удда)+ кровь для 9% населения франции

----------


## Винд

[QUOTE=Пема Дролкар;470905]Бывают Карлсоны с дурной кармой.... :Frown: 
Кстати мне один швед говорил, что у них Карлсон скорее антигерой. Ну в смысле негативный персонаж, с дурными наклонностями, поэтому и не столь популярен как у нас!!!

... а еще рассказывали что на месте падения Карлсона нашли шильдик "Электролюкс - сделано с умом"

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, если проанализировать этого Карлсона с родительской точки зрения, то он и нашим детям в компанию не годится :Smilie:  Он совершенно замечательно пользуется ребенком в своих целях, подвергает его опасности, накачивает его своей бездельнической философией, соблазняя его моторчиком и вольной жизнью, чтобы на халяву нажраться варенья и торта, а также получить признание. 

Но просто надо своими детьми больше заниматься.... у нас его сделали таким симпатичным. Впрочем, это не мешает поговорить с ребенком, что симпатичные дядьки не приводят к счастью, даже, если они с моторчиком и живут на крыше. Я уж боюсь и подумать, что они могут причинить ребенку, если не ограничатся вареньем. И вообще, если трезво проанализировать все, происходящее в семье Малыша, тут уж будет не до смеха....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Винд

> Ну, если проанализировать этого Карлсона с родительской точки зрения, то он нашим детям в компанию не годится


Шведы народ последовательный (как немцы) и тоже проанализировали тему К буквально  :Smilie:  А у нас все неоднозначно как всегда  :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (14.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Винд



----------

Eugeny (15.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Ну, если проанализировать этого Карлсона с родительской точки зрения, то он и нашим детям в компанию не годится Он совершенно замечательно пользуется ребенком в своих целях, подвергает его опасности, накачивает его своей бездельнической философией, соблазняя его моторчиком и вольной жизнью, чтобы на халяву нажраться варенья и торта, а также получить признание.


Господа, неужели не понятно что эта история о мальчике, страдающем от шизофрении? И о любви к таким людям.

----------

Wyrd (14.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Винд (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Господа, неужели не понятно что эта история о мальчике, страдающем от шизофрении?


Скорее история о детской субличности, до шизофрении все таки тут не дотягивает. Как раз различного рода невротичные родители, очень любят вешать на своих детей психически неполноценные ярлыки и стараться спасти бедного ребенка из лап безумия. Карлсон помогал Малышу выжить на определенном этапе своего взросления, а потом он улетел, так как потребность в нем отпала и он перестал существовать. Мудрая и нужная сказка. 

Страдают от психических расстройств родители, дети тут не причем.

----------

Антончик (23.07.2014), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дед Мозай и эмигранты


Ерундой он занимается, этот Мазай в иммиграции. Жирафы в половодье не утонут.

----------

Bob (14.05.2012), Wyrd (14.05.2012), Буль (14.05.2012), Федор Ф (14.05.2012), Юй Кан (14.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Господа, неужели не понятно что эта история о мальчике, страдающем от шизофрении? И о любви к таким людям.


+++++++
can't plus enough

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Кстати очень много русских народных сказок очень каноничны, начиная от принцессы на горошине и заканчивая кащеем безсмертным. Хоть карлсон не русская народная сказка но всёже, навело на мысль

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ерундой он занимается, этот Мазай в иммиграции. Жирафы в половодье не утонут.


Боюсь, половодье в Лампедузе требует шеи, скорее лохнесской нессии и плавательных способностей. 

Вы не поняли. Мозай сам у себя на родине, а перевозит пришлых эмигрантов... :Smilie: 

Народ валит в Италию на развалюхах судах, заплатив перевозчикам крупную мзду. Многие гибнут и тонут. Помню историю про мать, которая завернула своего малыша в полиэтилен! от холода, я б свою к себе бы прижала бы, и ребенок умер от переохлаждения....

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Сергей Хос (14.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

Вообще Н.А.Некрасов - наш готический поэт, типа Эдгара По.
Все "детские" стихотворения выдраны из контекста, а если почитать целиком!...
Например всем известная песня "Коробейники", на самом деле о том, как лесник этих самых коробейников замочил, а все деньги пропил, но его повязали. Вобщем "Васька Кривой зарезал трех рыбаков отточеным обрезком штыря..."

И Дед-Мазай то тоже тот еще альтруист

Я проводил их всё тем же советом:
          «Не попадайтесь зимой!»
Я их не бью ни весною, ни летом,
Шкура плохая, — линяет косой...»


А "невинное" стихотворение, которое изучают по моему классе в 4 "Идет гудет зеленый шум" ?
Ничего так, что оно про чувака, который хотел жену зарезать за измену, но потом, глядя на красивую природу, передумал, добряк  :Smilie: 

Убить... так жаль сердечную!
Стерпеть — так силы нет!
А тут зима косматая
Ревет и день и ночь:
«Убей, убей изменницу!
Злодея изведи!
Не то весь век промаешься,
Ни днем, ни долгой ноченькой
Покоя не найдешь.
В глаза твои бесстыжие
Соседи наплюют!..»
Под песню-вьюгу зимнюю
Окрепла дума лютая —
Припас я вострый нож...
Да вдруг весна подкралася...

.............


Слабеет дума лютая,
Нож валится из рук,
И всё мне песня слышится
Одна — в лесу, в лугу:
«Люби, покуда любится,
Терпи, покуда терпится,
Прощай, пока прощается,
И — бог тебе судья!»

----------

AndyZ (14.05.2012), Wyrd (14.05.2012), Алевлад (14.05.2012), Буль (14.05.2012), Кузьмич (17.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

не. А.Некрасов, судя по лирике - это наш Ник Кейв  :Cool:

----------

Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Кстати очень много русских народных сказок очень каноничны, начиная от принцессы на горошине и заканчивая кащеем безсмертным.


 :EEK!:  Русская сказка "Принцесса на горошине" до этого была написана Гансом Христианом Андерсоном  :Cry:  Но кому это интересно?

Но ру*з*ские сказки бе*З*смертны, это так...  :Kiss:

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.05.2012), Федор Ф (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

> не. А.Некрасов, судя по лирике - это наш Ник Кейв


Корень у всех один - стихотворение Эдгара Аллана По "Ворон" (Raven)  :Smilie: 
И про "поганый солипсизм" кстати тоже писал "Dream within a dream"

----------

Алевлад (14.05.2012), Буль (14.05.2012), Кузьмич (17.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Русская сказка "Принцесса на горошине" до этого была написана Гансом Христианом Андерсоном  Но кому это интересно?
> 
> Но русские сказки бе*З*смертны, это так...


Ну русские же тоже Христиане...  :Embarrassment:

----------

Кузьмич (17.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну русские же тоже Христиане...


В смысле рассказов сказок про Христа? :Smilie: 

Алексей Каверин. а как у Вас с француЗским? :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Вообще рекомендую всем Некрасова  :Smilie: 

За что тебя, Савельюшка, Зовут клейменым, каторжным?"
"Я каторжником был".
- "Ты, дедушка?"
 - "Я, внученька!
Я в землю немца Фогеля Христьяна Христианыча
Живого закопал..."

"И полно! шутишь, дедушка!"
"Нет, не шучу. Послушай-ка!" -
И всё мне рассказал.

----------

Буль (14.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Получается право кушать имеют лишь достойные ЖС ?
> 
> Я бы поговорил о политике ибо я вообще просвятлён во всех направлениях и люблю я-кать.....
> 
> Не думайте что они (*мы*) едим в европу из за сладкой жизни.
> 
> Не забывайте любить...


Алексей, а можно Вас спросить. Вы относитесь к своей стране, как к своему дому? 
Вы бы пустили к себе домой, кого попало? Вот например.. жили бы мы с Вами в одном городе.... Люблю я по выходным посещать развлекательные питейные заведения. А домой на такси ехать неохота.. денег много требуют. Представьте.. я бы каждые выходные, в своем развеселом настроении шел после клуба, часа в 4 утра  к Вам домой со своими друзьями. Чтобы переночевать и утром подешевше поехать домой на маршрутке.

Интересно.. на сколько бы хватило Вашей терпимости  :Wink:  
Как бы быстро Вы мне сказали: "Нет, Антон.. извиняйте. Мне нужно в 3.00 начинать готовиться к монашеской жизни". 
А я бы возражал: "Алексей.. ну что Вы. Войдите в положение. Я ж веть все деньги ночью прогулял, на такси не осталось.... Какой-то Вы не тру буддист. Нужно ж всем помогать. "

Страна - это Ваш дом. Со своим уставом.
Гастарбайтеры живут не хуже Вас, поверьте. Но у них четко продуманная схема - Приехал сам - вези за собой весь тухтум. Вот это, пожалуй самое печальное в их присутствии. 

P.S. Недавно прочел текст главы гастарбайтерской общины. В котором он пишет, что 80% эмигрантов, совершенно не нужны стране. И хватит лишь 20% от того, что есть сейчас.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> В смысле рассказов сказок про Христа?
> 
> Алексей Каверин. а как у Вас с француЗским?


Если честно хотел отмазаться  :Confused: 

С фр отлично, некоторые ещё в молодости, спрашивали мол а почему тебя все в гетто Русскоф завут? а я говорил , но как-же "почему", я же турок !  :Kiss: 
(этим они хотели сказать что нету акцента, а вобще часто бывало так что я знал фр лучше французов... видимо вообще я походу крутаном родился, что то типо супермэна только круче, спасибо моему прошлому мне за это...)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Эх, теперь Вам надо, фсе-таки, свой русский подтянуть. Вы на турка на нем не тянете.....уж извините.

А чтобы не поднимать оффтоп про эмигрантов, как эмигрантка скажу, что самсара есть везде. А люди везде однаковы. Есть разные. И человек, прежде куда-то там ехать эмигрантом, должен поинтересоваться, а как он там будет выживать и за счет кого. И каково ему будет там. На каком языке говорить и у кого отнимать работу и социальные блага.

У нас тут украинские и молдавские няньки изо всех сил ненавидят "аборигенов", за счет которых отстраивают себе дома на родине. Они еще и между собой выгодной работой...торгуют.

У нас нищие на перекрестке 50 центов еще и не примут, и бросят тебе их в лицо, мол, больше давай. Типа, а купи мне пива с бутерами, хотя напротив есть ресторан, где посудомойщиком вполне возьмут. 

Я сама вытаскивала некоторых эмигрантов до уровня нормальной жизни, найдя даже им работу. Проблема одна - работать не хотят. А то многие бы из них могли бы и у себя в стране остаться.....

----------

Anthony (14.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, а можно Вас спросить. Вы относитесь к своей стране, как к своему дому?


Так получилось что у меня нет родины, я родился в Богларии (военная командирока ота а мать беременна была) рос в России учился во Франции а сожгут меня в Тайланде





> Вы бы пустили к себе домой, кого попало? Вот например.. жили бы мы с Вами в одном городе.... Люблю я по выходным посещать развлекательные питейные заведения. А домой на такси ехать неохота.. денег много требуют. Представьте.. я бы каждые выходные, в своем развеселом настроении шел после клуба, часа в 4 утра  к Вам домой со своими друзьями. Чтобы переночевать и утром подешевше поехать домой на маршрутке.


Ну сли чесно я бы впустил, уже много кому предлогал кров если поситят францию, также однажды поситила такая мысль чтобы взять в кредит дом и познакомиться с какимнибуть бомжом который бы хотел выбраться с улицы и отмыть его и поставить на ноги... но это была мысль

Что касается пьяных знакомых после клуба, то это было в каждый выходной, с 18 по 20 лет, был даже один друг который помочился на матрац ночью, я никому кроме вас этого не говорил пока, даже ему самому.




> Интересно.. на сколько бы хватило Вашей терпимости


Вы не дооценивайте мою метту... :Kiss: 




> Как бы быстро Вы мне сказали: "Нет, Антон.. извиняйте. Мне нужно в 3.00 начинать готовиться к монашеской жизни". 
> А я бы возражал: "Алексей.. ну что Вы. Войдите в положение. Я ж веть все деньги ночью прогулял, на такси не осталось.... Какой-то Вы не тру буддист. Нужно ж всем помогать. "


Ну вы же придёте в 4 а я уже проснулся в 3 смог приготовить вам перекусить, а сам я очень тихо живу, практически не разговариваю. Думаю вы бы сами от меня ушли  :Wink: 




> Страна - это Ваш дом. Со своим уставом.
> Гастарбайтеры живут не хуже Вас, поверьте. Но у них четко продуманная схема - Приехал сам - вези за собой весь тухтум. Вот это, пожалуй самое печальное в их присутствии.


Конкретно вам в повседневной жизни, чем они мешают? Присутствием? Это очеь легко исправляется практикой... но кто в наше время действительно практикует...? :Frown:  Вот что самое печальное а не эмигранты...




> P.S. Недавно прочел текст главы гастарбайтерской общины. В котором он пишет, что 80% эмигрантов, совершенно не нужны стране. И хватит лишь 20% от того, что есть сейчас.


Гасторбайтеры работают там где не работают те кто зажрались, а кто ещё будет готов говно за ними убирать?

Нету ничего что кому либо принадлежит, даже вы сами себе не принадлежите... это тоже давольно быстро познаётся в практике.

----------

Anthony (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Эх, теперь Вам надо, фсе-таки, свой русский подтянуть. Вы на турка на нем не тянете.....уж извините.
> 
> А чтобы не поднимать оффтоп про эмигрантов, как эмигрантка скажу, что самсара есть везде. И человек, прежде куда-то там ехать эмигрантом, должен поинтересоваться, а как он там будет выживать и за счет кого. У нас нищие на перекрестке 50 центов еще и не примут, и бросят тебе их в лицо, мол, больше давай. Типа, а купи мне пива с бутерами, хотя напротив есть ресторан, где посудомойщиком вполне возьмут. 
> 
> Я сама вытаскивала некоторых эмигрантов до уровня нормальной жизни, найдя даже им работу. Проблема одна - работать не хотят. А то многие бы из них могли бы и у себя в стране остаться.....


Да вы правы... Лишь зная что такое эмиграция понимаешь что два раза через это не пройти по своей воле...
С работой помогать это хорошо. Взоможно я живу в розовых очках, но давольно редко видел эмигрантов которым предлогали работу а они отказывались

----------


## Anthony

На том и порешили  :Smilie: 
Приезжайте в Россию... хотя бы на экскурсию

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Ерундой он занимается, этот Мазай в иммиграции. Жирафы в половодье не утонут.


Так же как и зайцы  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну это вряд ли буддийский подход.


Это юмор такой.

----------


## Топпер

> Исключительно логично. Но валяются как раз больше на чужих стогах, и роняют всякие шпильки и иголки. Может, Ваша девушка ее обратно желает, и вам усложняет жизнь? Вот тут как раз и есть тот случай, чтобы поразить ее воображение костром и магнитом


а уж как она поразиться убитому сторожу.... :EEK!:

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так же как и зайцы


Эх, долго они так не протянут... %) Так что Мазай-то -- прафф!
Но вот задача для настоящих искателей!



А то всё соломинки, иголки да булавки какие-то... : )

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

via http://tannarh.narod.ru/humour34.html (спасибо Йоршу за наводку)

----------

Eugeny (18.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Так получилось что у меня нет родины, я родился в Богларии (военная командирока ота а мать беременна была) рос в России учился во Франции а сожгут меня в Тайланде


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

_Как знать? дни наши сочтены не нами;
Цвёл юноша вечор, а нынче умер,
И вот его четыре старика
Несут на сгорбленных плечах в могилу._

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Кунсанг (15.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.05.2012), Фил (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2012)

----------


## Борис Оширов

> под шаббат и забанят


Под шаббат не банят, а миквят

----------

Bob (14.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Так получилось что у меня нет родины, я родился в Богларии (военная командирока ота а мать беременна была) рос в России учился во Франции а сожгут меня в Тайланде



Алексей что же вы такого наделали что вас тайцы сжигать будут? :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Буль (15.05.2012), Кунсанг (15.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Эх, теперь Вам надо, фсе-таки, свой русский подтянуть. Вы на турка на нем не тянете.....уж извините.
> 
> А чтобы не поднимать оффтоп про эмигрантов, как эмигрантка скажу, что самсара есть везде. А люди везде однаковы. Есть разные. И человек, прежде куда-то там ехать эмигрантом, должен поинтересоваться, а как он там будет выживать и за счет кого. И каково ему будет там. На каком языке говорить и у кого отнимать работу и социальные блага.
> 
> У нас тут украинские и молдавские няньки изо всех сил ненавидят "аборигенов", за счет которых отстраивают себе дома на родине. Они еще и между собой выгодной работой...торгуют.
> 
> У нас нищие на перекрестке 50 центов еще и не примут, и бросят тебе их в лицо, мол, больше давай. Типа, а купи мне пива с бутерами, хотя напротив есть ресторан, где посудомойщиком вполне возьмут. 
> 
> Я сама вытаскивала некоторых эмигрантов до уровня нормальной жизни, найдя даже им работу. Проблема одна - работать не хотят. А то многие бы из них могли бы и у себя в стране остаться.....


Эмиграция- что-то кармическое в судьбе.  Помню одну бедную тибетку, работавшую в поле, у которой все братья эмигрировали,  которую спросили, почему она не покидает Тибет, если её братья уехали. Она ответила" Мне повезло больше, мне до сих пор не было необходимости уезжать, им меньше повезло , им  НУЖНО было уехать".

----------

Anthony (14.05.2012), Буль (15.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Алексей что же вы такого наделали что вас тайцы сжигать будут?


Он боится, что гелугпинцы из его костей четки сделают, черепа  чаши сделают.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Кунсанг (15.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Такие маленькие и уже толстые, прикольно котэ


Смех смехом, а мне сегодня ночью три этих котёнка снились. Вёз их почему-то  в своей,  поясной монашеской сумке (и как уместились там, не знаю) в электричке. Один в итоге удрал. И мне пришлось его по всему вагону искать.  
Проснулся от того, что уже мой "взаправдашний" кот, требовал еды.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Буль (15.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Эмиграция- что-то кармическое в судьбе.  Помню одну бедную тибетку, работавшую в поле, у которой все братья эмигрировали,  которую спросили, почему она не покидает Тибет, если её братья уехали. Она ответила" Мне повезло больше, мне до сих пор не было необходимости уезжать, им меньше повезло , им  НУЖНО было уехать".


Конечно же. кармическое :Smilie:  Я встретила своего будущего мужа-итальянца в Японии :Smilie:  Мама мне даже имя итальянское сразу дала :Smilie: 

И вообще как-то для меня давно уже границ на планете и национальностей не существует, и везде сплошные ЖС..... Надо просто выбрать место и ситуацию, наиболее благоприятную для практики. Это означает, - где угодно, если там есть достаточная близость Учителя и Учения и наличие свободного времени, ежедневная еду и кров, скромная одежда, необходимое и достаточное имущество, возможность лечиться. Если такое место и условия можно создать, где ты есть, - надо их создать, мирянин ты или монах. Если их можно создать только в другом месте, - надо туда ехать.  Эмигранство требует невероятных усилий и энергии. И только потом понимаешь, чего это тебе стоило. 

Если нет заслуг, - нигде не будет просто. Если есть умение создавать нужные для этого причинно-следственные связи, - можно где угодно устроиться.

----------

Алексей Е (16.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Винд (14.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Смех смехом, а мне сегодня ночью три этих котёнка снились. Вёз их в своей, почему-то поясной монашеской сумке (и как уместились там, не знаю) в электричке. Один в итоге удрал. И мне пришлось его по всему вагону искать.


Помню где-то читал, что в монахи стоит уходить в тот момент, когда во сне, вы узнаете себя как монаха или постоянно видите себя в монашеском одеянии. Что то вроде ещё про сны было, в русле того, что если монах во сне видит себя в мирской одежде занятым мирскими делами, то ему надо срочно уходить из монастыря  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кстати, о Карлсоне. Ребенок сподвигает бабушку на духовную практику:

----------

Anthony (14.05.2012), Kittisaro (14.05.2012), Алексей Е (16.05.2012), Нико (15.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Помню где-то читал, что в монахи стоит уходить в тот момент, когда во сне, вы узнаете себя как монаха или постоянно видите себя в монашеском одеянии. Что то вроде ещё про сны было, в русле того, что если монах во сне видит себя в мирской одежде занятым мирскими делами, то ему надо срочно уходить из монастыря


Ой вэй, я во сне уже давно параджику  не допускаю, блюду обеты.  Какая  уж при этом мирская жизнь   :Frown:

----------

Алексей Е (16.05.2012), Буль (15.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Злым тантристам - про коллег:

----------

Anthony (14.05.2012), Neroli (14.05.2012), Алексей Е (16.05.2012), Буль (15.05.2012), Винд (14.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.05.2012), Кузьмич (17.05.2012), Кунсанг (15.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (15.05.2012), Сауди (14.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей что же вы такого наделали что вас тайцы сжигать будут?


За ересь, как ведьму  :EEK!: 



> Он боится, что гелугпинцы из его костей четки сделают, черепа  чаши сделают.


 :Big Grin: 



> Смех смехом, а мне сегодня ночью три этих котёнка снились. Вёз их почему-то  в своей,  поясной монашеской сумке (и как уместились там, не знаю) в электричке. Один в итоге удрал. И мне пришлось его по всему вагону искать.  
> Проснулся от того, что уже мой "взаправдашний" кот, требовал еды.


Помню за два дня перед смертью кота, гдето ммесяц назад, мне слилось как я няньчил маленького ребёнка и почемуто спасал его и себя от какихто демонов чтоле... Потом позвонила мать и на ответ как дела, сказала - Плохо.




> Помню где-то читал, что в монахи стоит уходить в тот момент, когда во сне, вы узнаете себя как монаха или постоянно видите себя в монашеском одеянии. Что то вроде ещё про сны было, в русле того, что если монах во сне видит себя в мирской одежде занятым мирскими делами, то ему надо срочно уходить из монастыря


В видио про бханте Хуберта такое говорилось помню.
Тем не менее я не любитель всяких сонников, в них нету никакого "мессаджа", месадж именно такой в какой веришь, это иллюзия, предпочитаю смотреть их а не разгадывать.
имхо

----------


## Винд



----------

AndyZ (15.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (15.05.2012), Neroli (15.05.2012), PampKin Head (15.05.2012), Sucheeinennick (15.05.2012), Wyrd (15.05.2012), Алексей Е (16.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (15.05.2012), Кузьмич (17.05.2012), Нико (15.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (15.05.2012), Савелов Александр (14.05.2020), Сергей Хос (15.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Злым тантристам - про коллег:


Что-то не похожа она на колдунью вуду. Испуганная женщина с чепчиком на голове.

----------

Dechen Norzang (15.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Он боится, что гелугпинцы из его костей четки сделают, черепа  чаши сделают.


И еще много чего можно сделать)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Смех смехом, а мне сегодня ночью три этих котёнка снились. Вёз их почему-то  в своей,  поясной монашеской сумке (и как уместились там, не знаю) в электричке. Один в итоге удрал. И мне пришлось его по всему вагону искать.  
> Проснулся от того, что уже мой "взаправдашний" кот, требовал еды.


Это все форум.

----------


## Wyrd

http://cs5531.userapi.com/u17541475/...67e34dc0/1.jpg
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

картинка не вставляется нормально, поэтому ссылкой

----------

Dechen Norzang (15.05.2012), Echo (15.05.2012), Алексей Е (16.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> волк и овечки


Да.... против системы ничего не поделаешь. Сансара.
По буддийски было бы, если бы волк достиг просветления и научил ему и овец, и мясников.

----------

Wyrd (15.05.2012), Алексей Е (16.05.2012), Джигме (15.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Смольный собор. Архитектор Растрелли. Передвижной вариант.

----------

Bob (15.05.2012), Eugeny (15.05.2012), PampKin Head (15.05.2012), Pema Sonam (15.05.2012), Zom (17.05.2012), Алексей Е (16.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.05.2012), Нико (15.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (15.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да.... против системы ничего не поделаешь. Сансара.
> По буддийски было бы, если бы волк достиг просветления и научил ему и овец, и мясников.


Так у этого волка всё ещё впереди! Пока он всего лишь бодхисаттва, спасший от гибели братьев своих, куда более меньших... : )

----------

Wyrd (15.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Так у этого волка всё ещё впереди! Пока он всего лишь бодхисаттва, спасший от гибели братьев своих, куда более меньших... : )


Думаю он больше Асур... Благая мотивация, не-благое действие

----------

Фил (16.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Думаю он больше Асур... Благая мотивация, не-благое действие


Сами Вы это слово. : ))
А если, не утрачивая ЧЮ, вспомните об убиении Бодхисаттвой группы разбойников, то Вы -- человек. : )

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.05.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Смольный собор. Архитектор Растрелли. Передвижной вариант.


Оригинал смотрится лучше))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Про женщын, наших добрых матерей

----------

Aion (15.05.2012), AndyZ (15.05.2012), PampKin Head (16.05.2012), Pema Sonam (15.05.2012), Алевлад (17.05.2012), Алексей Е (16.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.05.2012), Нико (16.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Liza Lyolina (16.05.2012), Алексей Е (16.05.2012), Нико (16.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (16.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вам это не знакомо? :Cool: 


Ну, у буддистов в этом списке еще + сколько-то буддийских проектов :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Везде это откладывание на "потом", а жизнь вот-вот....ой-ей.... :Cry:

----------

Aion (16.05.2012), Kittisaro (16.05.2012), Vladiimir (16.05.2012), Алексей Е (16.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), Буль (16.05.2012), Винд (16.05.2012), Кузьмич (17.05.2012), Нико (16.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Федор Ф (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012), Юй Кан (16.05.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Алексей Е (16.05.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

Не могу представить, что это фото, взятое с оф. сайта CERN, должно означать:

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), Сауди (16.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Не могу представить, что это фото, взятое с оф. сайта CERN, должно означать:


Так они же хотят найти сознание

ЦЕРН был построен для поиска Бозона Хиггса, кванта которые даёт енергии "енергию", наделяет массой, как её ещё называют "частичку бога".
Так вот взяв 0 и 1, где 0 это пустота а 1 это форма, между ними есть сознание, именно то что наделяет 1 своей "одиновостью" они и хотят найти, другими словами сознание. От сюда и фото.

Только вот они его не найдут, ибо между 0 и 1 бесконечность, и это станет его находкой, по идеи все должны будут стать буддами, а учёные должны будут найти бесконечный источник енергии (по идеи)

Мы с вами тоже квантовой физикой между прочим занимаемся, только не внешней, а внутренней. Используя метафоры и коаны, мы выявляем взаимосвязи дхамм, также как учёные используют буквы и цыфры выявляя взаимосвязи элементов.
На самом деле в Е=мц² есть путь к освобождению.

Кстати перед тем как стать полностью пробудившимся ЖС, я был физиком ядирщеком

----------

Vladiimir (17.05.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Кстати перед тем как стать полностью пробудившимся ЖС, я был физиком ядирщеком


Молодец, это лучшая шутка в этой теме  :Smilie:

----------

Alexey Elkin (16.05.2012), Bob (16.05.2012), Sucheeinennick (16.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Джыш (16.05.2012), Карло (17.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.05.2012), Савелов Александр (14.05.2020), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Федор Ф (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Фил



----------

Bob (16.05.2012), Sucheeinennick (16.05.2012), Wyrd (16.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Буль (16.05.2012), Винд (16.05.2012), Джигме (16.05.2012), Джыш (16.05.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.05.2012), Сауди (16.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Не могу представить, что это фото, взятое с оф. сайта CERN, должно означать:


слева - усилитель медитации же! умножает накопленные заслуги в Пи*константа_Больцмана*10.000.000 раз

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А почему в его левое ухо входит извилистый пучок, а из правого выходит прямой?

----------

Wyrd (16.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> А почему в его левое ухо входит извилистый пучок, а из правого выходит прямой?


найден научный способ определять степень реализации) это вам не тряпки сушить  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Не могу представить, что это фото, взятое с оф. сайта CERN, должно означать:


Это - УАПР (установка автоматического подтверждения реализации). Три резонатора просветления, настроенных в резонанс с работой мозга трёх признанных дзен-мастеров, улавливают дисперсную картину луча любви (пропускаемого сквозь претендента через левое ухо) исходящего из правого уха кандидата в просветлённые и выдают данные на компьютер.

----------

Alexey Elkin (16.05.2012), Wyrd (16.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Akaguma (16.05.2012), PampKin Head (16.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Сауди (16.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012), Шавырин (17.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

логотип Бразильского Института Восточных Культур

----------

Akaguma (16.05.2012), Alexey Elkin (16.05.2012), Echo (16.05.2012), Vladiimir (17.05.2012), Wyrd (16.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), Аньезка (16.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (17.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.05.2012), Кузьмич (17.05.2012), Мага (16.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Сауди (16.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012), Юй Кан (16.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Винд (16.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Федор Ф (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Bob



----------

PampKin Head (16.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (17.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012), Юй Кан (16.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> логотип Бразильского Института Восточных Культур


да-да, редкий по своей зачетности логотип  :Big Grin:  хотел его в эту тему запостить, но не решился)

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Так вот взяв 0 и 1, где 0 это пустота а 1 это форма, между ними есть сознание, именно то что наделяет 1 своей "одиновостью" они и хотят найти, другими словами сознание.


Угу, и этот самый поток сознания нам и приходится здесь читать?  :Frown: 




> Только вот они его не найдут, ибо между 0 и 1 бесконечность


Ох... а между тройкой, семёркой и тузом сколько бесконечностей?




> Кстати перед тем как стать полностью пробудившимся ЖС


Ну, наконец-то! Поздравляю! Как давно это произошло?




> я был физиком ядирщеком


В какой игре?

----------

Sucheeinennick (16.05.2012), Wyrd (16.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Федор Ф (16.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не могу представить, что это фото, взятое с оф. сайта CERN, должно означать:


Наверно, этот дяденька отсюда:

----------

Aion (17.05.2012), Sucheeinennick (16.05.2012), Wyrd (16.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.05.2012), Сауди (16.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Тройкой, семеркой, и *ваджрным* тузом )

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (16.05.2012), Sucheeinennick (16.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), Буль (16.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (17.05.2012), Джигме (16.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.05.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.05.2012), Сауди (16.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Шавырин (17.05.2012), Юй Кан (16.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

"Макаронный монстр обещал расправиться с Бармаглотом. И знаете что?.." )

----------


## Anthony



----------

Аньезка (16.05.2012), Джигме (16.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.05.2012), Сауди (16.05.2012), Содпа Т (27.11.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.05.2012), Фил (16.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Как у монголов. Когда надо- Доржо, когда надо- Додж.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Кстати вы забыли сделать мне подаяние, прикланиться и попросить вас научить дхамме Но я вас прощаю


Теперь 100% забанят. За неадекват.

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), Сауди (16.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Теперь 100% забанят. За неадекват.


Тут тема с юмором, я шучу
Вы же не думаете что я говорю правду?

----------


## Wyrd

Это непросто понять)

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Это непросто понять)


Если я шучу, меня банить не справедливо
Если я не шучу, меня банить тоже не справедливо

Я удалил пост, спасибо что предостерегли, я у вас в долгу  :Kiss:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

[шепотом]мозг - это орган, результат деятельности которого иногда опровергает сам факт его существования..

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

После чего можно плодотворно приступать к медитации :Smilie:

----------

Aion (17.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012), Буль (17.05.2012), Сауди (17.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> [шепотом]мозг - это орган, результат деятельности которого иногда опровергает сам факт его существования..


\Замысловато. Но неверно.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (17.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..


Бывает и так что воля и решимость бессильны против  обычных обстоятельств (если смотреть глубже - кармических последствий), там никакие "пакеты" не помогают..

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Очень канонично  :Big Grin:

----------

AndyZ (17.05.2012), Anthony (17.05.2012), Joy (21.05.2012), Zom (17.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (17.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (17.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2012), Юй Кан (17.05.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Очень канонично


Вспомнилось))

----------

AndyZ (17.05.2012), Anthony (17.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (17.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.05.2012), Сауди (17.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2012), Шавырин (17.05.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Не знаю на сколько юмор дхармовый (ведь она всеобъемлит :Wink:  ) но выложу картиночку, как-кто видит мир :Smilie: 



Улыбнуло)

----------

AndyZ (17.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (17.05.2012), Джигме (17.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.05.2012), Савелов Александр (04.10.2013), Федор Ф (17.05.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> После чего можно плодотворно приступать к медитации


Если правильно практиковать медитацию, то не нужно будет непонятные вещи с непонятными пакетами по не понятной инструкции :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это такой юмор :Smilie:  Сама медитация, думаю, и есть такой пакет :Smilie:  Как аналитическая, так и однонаправленная.

Можно еще написать: 

пакет для гнева, страсти и неведения

Ну, сташниваешь это все в это в пакет, смотришь, ты и пробудился уже :Smilie:

----------

Alexey Elkin (17.05.2012)

----------


## Vega

> 


на Украине живёте?

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Это такой юмор Сама медитация, думаю, и есть такой пакет Как аналитическая, так и однонаправленная.
> 
> Можно еще написать: 
> 
> пакет для гнева, страсти и неведения
> 
> Ну, сташниваешь это все в это в пакет, смотришь, ты и пробудился уже


Кстати в какой-то книжече по дзен читал, что "дзадзен-это вызывать у себя рвоту" :Smilie: 
И ведь действительно, мы отравлены неведением и надо практикой вытошнить эту заразу. Это тяжело и порой очень не приятно, но зато потом станет легко. :Kiss: 
Похоже на пищевое отравление)Проверено личным опытом :EEK!:

----------

Wyrd (17.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И ведь действительно, мы отравлены неведением и надо практикой вытошнить эту заразу. Это тяжело и порой очень не приятно, но зато потом станет легко.


С другой стороны, некоторые отравлены ещё и интеллектуальным многознанием, избавиться от коего не менее сложно, хотя средство -- то же. : )

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (17.05.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> С другой стороны, некоторые отравлены ещё и интеллектуальным многознанием, избавиться от коего не менее сложно, хотя средство -- то же. : )


Юр, каким аппаратом будем "многознание" и малознание мерить? :Smilie: Где заканчивается одно и начинается другое?)
Идея ясна, мы опираемся на практику, а не на теорию :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юр, каким аппаратом будем "многознание" и малознание мерить?Где заканчивается одно и начинается другое?)


Искренним ответом на вопрос "А не дурак ли я, прочитавший кучу умных книг/вообще не заглядывающий в книги)?". : ))




> Идея ясна, мы опираемся на практику, а не на теорию


Сорь, пустые слова, да ещё -- от всехнего "мы". %)
Слоган, короче, пафосный... : )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> С другой стороны, некоторые отравлены ещё и интеллектуальным многознанием, избавиться от коего не менее сложно, хотя средство -- то же. : )


Это Вы про КОГО? :EEK!: 




> Кстати в какой-то книжече по дзен читал, что "дзадзен-это вызывать у себя рвоту"
> И ведь действительно, мы отравлены неведением и надо практикой вытошнить эту заразу. Это тяжело и порой очень не приятно, но зато потом станет легко.


Да в тибетском буддизме тоже приводится пример собаки, которую рвет, в связи с отсечением клеш. Но легко не станет еще очень долго. К сожалению, искаженное восприятие так просто не вытошнишь.

----------

Alexey Elkin (17.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это Вы про КОГО?


Про того, кто таков. : ))

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Попытка удержать ум  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  До слёз
А ведь дикие животные прекрасны в своей натуральной среде обитания

----------

Eugeny (17.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.05.2012), Фил (17.05.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Искренним ответом на вопрос "А не дурак ли я, прочитавший кучу умных книг/вообще не заглядывающий в книги)?". : ))
> 
> 
> Сорь, пустые слова, да ещё -- от всехнего "мы". %)
> Слоган, короче, пафосный... : )


Юр, все слова пусты (а что вообще не пусто по-сути?) :Smilie: 
А по поводу искренних ответов и вопросов тоже интересно) Омраченный ум искренне спрашивает самого себя "А не дурак ли я?" и искренне отвечает "Дурак!" или "Не дурак!"...Цена такого вопроса и цена такого ответа?)))))

Постараюсь не пафосничать

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Про того, кто таков. : ))


"Таков" бывает разным. Все зависит от восприятия окружающих. И то, что выходит из рта - бывает разным:



Глубоко убеждена, что некоторые недостатки могут становится достоинствами. :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012), Сауди (17.05.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Да в тибетском буддизме тоже приводится пример собаки, которую рвет, в связи с отсечением клеш. Но легко не станет еще очень долго. К сожалению, искаженное восприятие так просто не вытошнишь.


Долго от того, что мы не успев вытошнить сразу нового яда напиваемся. Медитация закончилась, на улицу вышел и понеслось...

----------

Джыш (17.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Вложение 9130

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Юй Кан;472718]С другой стороны, некоторые отравлены ещё и интеллектуальным многознанием, избавиться от коего не менее сложно, хотя средство -- то же. : )[/QUOTE

признаки отравления там иные, выражено поносообразно.

----------

Кузьмич (17.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Не знаю на сколько юмор дхармовый (ведь она всеобъемлит ) но выложу картиночку, как-кто видит мир
> 
> Вложение 9126
> 
> Улыбнуло)


Кстати очень даже дхаммовый. Своего рода видение одного и того же в свете разныж омрачений

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юр, все слова пусты (а что вообще не пусто по-сути?)
> А по поводу искренних ответов и вопросов тоже интересно) Омраченный ум искренне спрашивает самого себя "А не дурак ли я?" и искренне отвечает "Дурак!" или "Не дурак!"...Цена такого вопроса и цена такого ответа?)))))


Это уже чисто по Жванецкому: "Бился головой об стену -- ушёл от ответа"... %)

Лёш, ты ведь в реале -- нормальный/путёвый (ИМХХХО : ) парень, чуть не с полоборота понимающий сказанное и не косящий под развесёлого знатока. А в форуме чего чудишь? : /
Твоё право, конечно, да токмо право это, как на меня, -- левое. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Таков" бывает разным. Все зависит от восприятия окружающих. И то, что выходит из рта - бывает разным:


Кто-то утверждал, что "таков" и "выходящее из рта" всегда бывает одинаковым? : ) Нет.




> Глубоко убеждена, что некоторые недостатки могут становится достоинствами.


Ура? : ))

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Это уже чисто по Жванецкому: "Бился головой об стену -- ушёл от ответа"... %)
> 
> Лёш, ты ведь в реале -- нормальный/путёвый (ИМХХХО : ) парень, чуть не с полоборота понимающий сказанное и не косящий под развесёлого знатока. А в форуме чего чудишь? : /
> Твоё право, конечно, да токмо право это, как на меня, -- левое. : )


Юр, спасибо за добрые слова. Верь тому, что в реале.) В реале проще, там от сердца к сердцу. А здесь сам не знаю чего чудю, комплексы наверное (пардоньте, омрачения). :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (17.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Может кто ещё не знаком с Фриманом, но вот эта серия доставляет  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.05.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Может кто ещё не знаком с Фриманом, но вот эта серия доставляет


Кстати говоря, Вадим Демчог где-то упоминал о своей принадлежности к буддизму. К сожалению не запомнил к какой школе.

Погуглил. Видимо Карма Кагью.

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012), Савелов Александр (04.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Может кто ещё не знаком с Фриманом, но вот эта серия доставляет


Осторожно - переключите колонки на *моно*режим. Там какие-то новомодные стерео-эффекты, которые влияют на работу мозга.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Осторожно - переключите колонки на *моно*режим. Там какие-то новомодные стерео-эффекты, которые влияют на работу мозга.


Извените не знаю что ответить, не совсем понял если честно  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Wyrd

> новомодные стерео-эффекты, которые влияют на работу мозга.


просветление не приносят?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Извените не знаю что ответить, не совсем понял если честно


если на одно ухо подавать 1000 Герц, а на другое 1006 Герц, то разница 6 герц является резонансной для мозга

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Кстати говоря, Вадим Демчог где-то упоминал о своей принадлежности к буддизму. К сожалению не запомнил к какой школе.
> 
> Погуглил. Видимо Карма Кагью.


Он в Карма Кагью,и он ярый фанат Ламы Оле Нидала

Вот книга мертвых от него же

----------

Echo (18.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> если на одно ухо подавать 1000 Герц, а на другое 1006 Герц, то разница 6 герц является резонансной для мозга


Ну, и?? Заинтриговали...

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, и?? Заинтриговали...


И резонирует.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер



----------

Akaguma (17.05.2012), Eugeny (17.05.2012), Алевлад (18.05.2012), Алексей Е (22.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Дмитрий Аверьянов (17.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (18.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Фил (18.05.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Алевлад (18.05.2012), Алексей Е (22.05.2012), Германн (16.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (18.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.05.2012), Фил (18.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (18.05.2012), Буль (17.05.2012), Винд (18.05.2012), Карло (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.05.2012), Сергей Хос (20.05.2012), Фил (18.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> 


Если смотреть на формы,то ничего не понятно,а если смотреть на пустоту вокруг формы,то всё проясняется
Получается это буддийская головоломка))

----------

Anthony (18.05.2012), Алевлад (18.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (17.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Иван Петров (18.05.2012), Олеся К. (07.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кстати говоря, Вадим Демчог где-то упоминал о своей принадлежности к буддизму.


А его псевдоним Демчог это по-тибетски Чакрасамвара.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> >если на одно ухо подавать 1000 Герц, а на другое 1006 Герц, то разница 6 герц является резонансной для мозга
> Ну, и?? Заинтриговали...



Мозг работает в 4х основных режимах - бета, альфа, тета, дельта.
Каждому режиму соответствует определенное состояние ощущений и определенная резонансная частота.

бета - здесь и сейчас 13..25 Герц
альфа - легкие мечтания, вспомнил как вчера ходил в кино  8-13 
тета - детская радость у обычного человека, или глубокая медитация у практика 5-7
дельта - либо сон у обычного человека, либо мега-саматхи у практика,  до 4 Герц.

Есть приблуда BrainWaveGenerator, которая может эти резонансные частоты генерировать.

----------


## Иван Петров



----------

Eugeny (18.05.2012), Александр Кеосаян (30.06.2012), Винд (18.05.2012), Дхармананда (18.05.2012), Кузьмич (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012), Шавырин (18.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Целых 6 лет понадобилось китайскому фермеру Gao Xianzhang, чтобы методом проб и ошибок, используя индивидуальные пластиковые формы, достичь полного совершенства в выращивании удивительных груш, и наконец, в этом году ему удалось собрать богатый урожай более чем из 10000 отборных маленьких сладких будд.
> Всю партию Gao распродал по цене в 5 фунтов стерлингов за штуку, и теперь планирует наладить экспорт своих чудо–фруктов в Великобританию и другие европейские страны.
> 
> Вложение 8909
> 
> Вложение 8910


Это же те самые плоды с дерева жэнь шэнь из сунь укуна

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это же те самые плоды с дерева жэнь шэнь из сунь укуна


Т.е. чтобы Будд ели?

----------


## Eugeny

> Только, что через контакт прислали. 
> Грубовато, конечно, но по смыслу - в точку:


Со временем читая сутры,становится понятным что будда говорил,что не говорил,так как определенный стиль построения речи у будды был

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Т.е. чтобы Будд ели?


Нет,плоды в форме людей в лотосах

----------


## Нико

> Нет,плоды в форме людей в лотосах


Ну хорошо, тогда не называйте их Буддами, плиз

----------

Буль (18.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Белов

> Это же те самые плоды с дерева жэнь шэнь из сунь укуна


Сразу  подумал о причащении :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Т.е. чтобы Будд ели?


Да, а что в этом плохого?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да, а что в этом плохого?


Я бы не решилась.... Впрочем, кому как. )))

----------


## Eugeny

> Ну хорошо, тогда не называйте их Буддами, плиз


А я и не называл,это вы назвали

----------


## Нико

> Целых 6 лет понадобилось китайскому фермеру Gao Xianzhang, чтобы методом проб и ошибок, используя индивидуальные пластиковые формы, достичь полного совершенства в выращивании удивительных груш, и наконец, в этом году ему удалось собрать богатый урожай более чем из 10000 отборных маленьких сладких будд.


Кто назвал-то?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я бы не решилась.... Впрочем, кому как. )))


К изображениям будд нельзя непочтительно относиться. Но насчёт поедания я не уверен. Можно же почтительно поедать. Как подношение на цоге.

----------

Алевлад (18.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.05.2012), Сергей Ч (18.05.2012), Фил (18.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Кто назвал-то?


Ну значит Пема Дролкар назвал,так как я цитировал его пост

----------


## Нико

> К изображениям будд нельзя непочтительно относиться. Но насчёт поедания я не уверен. Можно же почтительно поедать. Как подношение на цоге.


Хаха, насмешили.... Почтительно поедать....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну значит Пема Дролкар назвал,так как я цитировал его пост


Вы до сих пор не поняли, что Пема Дролкар -- это женщина? )))))

----------

Аньезка (18.05.2012), Шавырин (18.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Вы до сих пор не поняли, что Пема Дролкар -- это женщина? )))))


Теперь понял)

----------


## Фил

> Вы до сих пор не поняли, что Пема Дролкар -- это женщина? )))))


А Слава КПСС - это вообще не человек  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (18.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (18.05.2012), Федор Ф (18.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> К изображениям будд нельзя непочтительно
>  относиться. Но насчёт поедания я не уверен. Можно же почтительно поедать Как подношение на цоге.


Так сказать буддийская евхаристия. Пресуществление...... яблока в Нирманокаю Будды.  :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (18.05.2012), Сауди (18.05.2012), Фил (18.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так сказать буддийская евхаристия. Пресуществление...... яблока в Нирманокаю Будды.


Я, когда постила этот материал, была полна всяких комментов, но воздержалась :Smilie:  И долго думала, что народу можно скомить даже самые простые груши задорого, лишь бы им придать необычную форму :Smilie:  Но от этого вкус груш, думаю, сильно не изменился, так работает наше восприятие. Так работает бизнес. И раз уж кто-то сделал съедобных "будд", решив достичь формой финансового успеха, что им, сгнить? Изображения БУдды вообще сейчас хорошо расходятся по интерьерам и модны.

А смогу ли такую грушу съесть? Смогу запросто, проведя обычную молитву перед принятием пищи. Но никогда не куплю такую грушу, просто потому, что она стоит дороже. Ну,и....все-таки не надо решать вопрос с поеданием изображения будды :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (18.05.2012), Фил (18.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы до сих пор не поняли, что Пема Дролкар -- это женщина? )))))


Так и просится, - "что Пема Дролкар не груша?"  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Со временем читая сутры,становится понятным что будда говорил,что не говорил,так как определенный стиль построения речи у будды был


Стиль построения речи был не у Будды (у него тоже был), а у составителей канона.

----------


## Eugeny

> Стиль построения речи был не у Будды (у него тоже был), а у составителей канона.


Ну я это и имел ввиду.Например сразу ясно что в суттах не написано так
Будда сказал-Будь осознанным каждую секунду прибывай здесь и сейчас.
но мог так
Так я слышал превосходнейший сказал-Осознанность путь к нирване,жизнь в настоящем дорога к бессмертию.

----------

Anthony (18.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Меня больше улыбнули десять уроков жизни от будды:

1. Начинать с малого – это нормально
"Кувшин наполняется постепенно, капля за каплей"

2. Мысли материальны
"Все, что мы собой представляем – результат того, что мы думаем о себе. Если человек говорит или действует с дурными мыслями, его преследует боль. Если же человек говорит или действует с чистыми намерениями, за ним следует счастье, которое, как тень, никогда его не оставит."

3. Простить
"Сдерживать гнев в себе, все равно, что схватить горячий уголь с намерением бросить его в кого-нибудь еще; сгорите именно вы"

4. Ваши поступки имеют значение
"Сколько бы заповедей вы ни прочли, сколько бы вы не говорили, что буду они значить, если вы не будете им следовать?"

5. Пытайтесь понять
"Споря с настоящим мы испытываем гнев, мы перестали бороться за правду, мы начали бороться только за себя"

6. Победите себя
"Лучше победить себя, чем выиграть тысячи сражений. Тогда победа твоя. Ее у тебя не смогут отнять ни ангелы, ни демоны, ни рай и ни ад"

7. Живите в гармонии
"Гармония приходит изнутри. Не ищите ее снаружи"

8. Будьте благодарны
"Давайте встанем и поблагодарим за то, что если мы не учились много, то по крайней мере мы учились немного, а если мы не учились немного, то по крайней мере мы не заболели, если же мы заболели, то хотя бы не умерли. Поэтому будем благодарны"

9. Будьте верны тому, что знаете
"Самый главный проступок — не быть верным тому, что знаешь наверняка"

10. Путешествуйте
"Лучше путешествовать, чем прибыть на место"

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Меня больше улыбнули десять уроков жизни от будды


На какой-то Ошо-flavoured нью-эйдж похоже, если честно.

----------

Eugeny (18.05.2012), Иван Петров (19.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кстати, какие там навороченные фермером груши? :Smilie:  Вот природа вабще сама по себе умеет ТАКОЕ, НУ ТАКОООООЕ :Smilie: 









 

Всех остальных растительных "страшил" смотреть здесь:
http://www.webpark.ru/comment/75382

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Это Ктулху-будда?  :EEK!:

----------

Фил (18.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Кстати, какие там навороченные фермером груши? Вот природа вабще сама по себе умеет ТАКОЕ, НУ ТАКОООООЕ
> 
> 
> 
> Всех остальных растительных "страшил" смотреть здесь:
> http://www.webpark.ru/comment/75382


Кстати, этот овощ и называется Рука Будды

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------


## Топпер



----------

Bob (18.05.2012), Pyro (23.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.05.2012), Алма (18.09.2019), Буль (18.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.05.2012), Иван Петров (19.05.2012), Нико (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.05.2012), Сергей Ч (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Joy (21.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.05.2012), Винд (19.05.2012), Джигме (21.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.05.2012), Иван Петров (19.05.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), Кузьмич (19.05.2012), Нико (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.05.2012), Сергей Ч (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Буддийский храм из бутылок:



http://www.webpark.ru/comment/64920

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Велеслав (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012), Савелов Александр (04.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Да, это известное место. Есть ещё похожий храм полностью из нержавеющей стали.

----------

Dechen Norzang (19.05.2012), Echo (19.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (19.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Нико (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Замечательнейший российский молодой карикатурист. Сами изображения не привожу, во-первых, потому что их много, во-вторых - по трусости могут и удалить, а смотреть их надо ВСЕ: 

http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/garycravt/883303-echo/ 
http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/vladimir...v/797108-echo/

P.S. Давно хотел сказать: кошечки и т.п., заполонившие эту тему - омерзительны. А еще прискорбнее, что на моем техфоруме малолетки-"кулхацкеры" тоже(!) размещают аналогичную кошачью тематику в разделе "Юмор"... и радуются как дети.

----------

Алевлад (19.05.2012), Буль (19.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Dechen Norzang (19.05.2012), Pyro (23.05.2012), Raudex (20.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (19.05.2012), Буль (19.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Иван Петров (19.05.2012), Нико (19.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> 


Не хочется употреблять такие выраженния, но УГ

----------


## Топпер



----------

Pyro (23.05.2012), Алексей Е (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Не знаю то ли это видио, но этот медвежёнок потом выскочил за приделы батута и сильно ударился  :Confused:

----------

Кузьмич (19.05.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Мозг работает в 4х основных режимах...


Спасибо, интересно. Но все равно неясно, как работают шесть резонансных герц... А вся соль, похоже, в этом :Smilie: .

А mr. Freeman - дрянь редкостная. Не люблю, когда трахают мозг, даже с благими целями  :Smilie: .

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Кортинко нумер 4, подпесь: "...чтобы удовлетворить спрос." Возникает вопрос - ЧЕЙ? И становится страшно...  :Smilie:

----------

Pyro (23.05.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...P.S. Давно хотел сказать: кошечки и т.п., заполонившие эту тему - омерзительны. А еще прискорбнее, что на моем техфоруме малолетки-"кулхацкеры" тоже(!) размещают аналогичную кошачью тематику в разделе "Юмор"... и радуются как дети.


Дык, политика на форуме запрещена. Разве только некоторым троллям-старожилам дозволяется... А то, конечно, было бы куда смешней.

----------

Wyrd (21.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Спасибо, интересно. Но все равно неясно, как работают шесть резонансных герц... А вся соль, похоже, в этом.


Программы могут чуть сдвигать частоты, подаваемые в правое и левое ухо. Сейчас на этом народ бабло зарабатывает. Продает всякие обучающие курсы с подсознательным воздействием. Правда, о последствиях не задумываются




> А mr. Freeman - дрянь редкостная. Не люблю, когда трахают мозг, даже с благими целями .


...а сейчас все искусство грешит эпатажем. ажиотаж важнее стиля

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дык, политика на форуме запрещена. Разве только некоторым троллям-старожилам дозволяется... А то, конечно, было бы куда смешней.


Мало того. Кто напрочь утратил способность мягко улыбаться и кому доставляет радость только ядрёный язвительный глум (желательно -- с закосом в политику), у того нейтральная улыбка вызывает омерзение/отвращение... %)

----------

Wyrd (21.05.2012), Алевлад (19.05.2012), Кузьмич (19.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мало того. Кто напрочь утратил способность мягко улыбаться и кому доставляет радость только ядрёный язвительный глум (желательно -- с закосом в политику), у того нейтральная улыбка вызывает омерзение/отвращение... %)


Ага, ага!

----------


## Алевлад

Зайца не видали?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Программы могут чуть сдвигать частоты, подаваемые в правое и левое ухо...


Рискну повторить вопрос: КАК работают шесть резонансных герц?  :Cry:  :Big Grin: 




> ..а сейчас все искусство грешит эпатажем. ажиотаж важнее стиля


И даже успешно заменяет его!
P.S. Фриман хотя бы со смыслом. Некоторые достигают таких высот мастерства, что обходятся без него...

----------


## Дхармананда

А вы уверены в том, что ваш собеседник не кот?

----------

Pyro (23.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (19.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.05.2012), Нико (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..


   ..Коренной Обитатель Тизера.

----------

Zom (19.05.2012), Дхармананда (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

молдавские ковры для кота который знает что никто не знает что он в инете..

----------

Дхармананда (19.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Raudex (20.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (19.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.05.2012), Сауди (19.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ладно, уговорили, давайте про зверюшек... Вот, к примеру - без всякой политики, два близких моему сердцу человека держат в руках и прикармливают зверюшку.

P.S. Кто все-таки в меру своего извращенного мировосприятия все-таки узрит там политику - просьба отписаться ниже: какую именно? Особенно, если кто-то будет удалять сообщение: поясните, пожалуйста, что там нашлось некошерного?

----------

Алевлад (19.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

У котов есть еще более страшная тайна...

----------

Pyro (23.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (19.05.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), Кузьмич (20.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Милая зверюшка, но может и за палец цапнуть. А если вырастет, то и голову попытается откусить)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Ладно, уговорили, давайте про зверюшек... Вот, к примеру - без всякой политики, два близких моему сердцу человека держат в руках и прикармливают зверюшку..


  ..безо всякой политики:два человека, близких сердцу вечного секретного сотрудника  - прикармливают зверушку..

ps: ..наша служба и опасна и трудна,и на первый взгляд как-будто не видна,на второй как-будто тоже не видна,и на третий тоже..правда Этернал?

----------

Карло (20.05.2012), Кузьмич (20.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> (с) "Но ворюги мне милей, чем кровопийцы..."


Боюсь, что многие не в курсе... - это сказал еврейский поэт Ося Бродский, изгнанник, гражданин мира, лауреат Нобелевской премии.

----------

Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Боюсь, что многие не в курсе... - это сказал еврейский поэт Ося Бродский, изгнанник, гражданин мира, лауреат Нобелевской премии.


..который писал на Великом Русском Языке..

----------

Кузьмич (20.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Логично.

P.S. Слово "логично" было адресовано одному из наиболее литературно подкованных участников форума, который выше честно-благородно признался, что никакого Бродского он не знает... но потом почему-то удалил свое сообщение (наверное, успел заглянуть хотя бы в википедию)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Ай-яй-яй,Господин "вечный" ,а своими словами слабо?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Боюсь, что многие не в курсе... - это сказал еврейский поэт Ося Бродский, изгнанник, гражданин мира, лауреат Нобелевской премии.


Да не бойтесь Вы так, аж вслух-то! %)
К слову, как я слышал : ), когда Иосиф Бродский узнал, что его возлюбленная прописала в метрике их общего сына отчество "Осипович", он хмыкнул: "Она что, думает, что от Мандельштама родила?".

----------

Алевлад (19.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ..который писал на Великом Русском Языке..


И именно поэтому страна его рождения за это так и ненавидела: писал бы на идиш и не путался под ногами у власти, глядишь, не было бы отсидок в психушках и максимального срока в пять лет за тунеядство:



> Судья: Ваш трудовой стаж?
>         Бродский: Примерно…
>         Судья: Нас не интересует «примерно»!
>         Бродский: Пять лет.
>         Судья: Где вы работали?
>         Бродский: На заводе. В геологических партиях…
>         Судья: Сколько вы работали на заводе?
>         Бродский: Год.
>         Судья: Кем?
> ...


Кстати, уж прошу прощения но только профаны, не знакомые с современной литературой, утверждают, что Бродский писал исключительно на "Великом Русском Языке" (он такой же англоязычный, как и русскоязычный литератор)... и только ура-патриоты могут считать, что именно их(!) язык - "велик" (аж с заглавной буквы!), а остальные... так... отстой.

----------

Алевлад (19.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Нико (19.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> (с) "..чем кровопийцы..."


В сущности опасен не "кровопийца" но тот кто творит его..

PS:И в завершение -поскольку оппонет не пожелал прямо ответить на вопрос,выходит "герой обломился" так как его уличили..

----------


## Юй Кан

> И именно поэтому страна его рождения за это так и ненавидела: писал бы на идиш и не путался под ногами у власти, глядишь, не было бы отсидок в психушках и максимального срока в пять лет за тунеядство


А с другой стороны -- не получи он тогда срок, а позднее -- изгнания, стал бы он столь известен в мире, в т.ч. -- в англоязычном...
И поэтом, кстати, он был именно русским, о чём он сам же говорил.
Да и ненавидела его не страна, а -- власти предержащие.

----------

Кузьмич (20.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> (с) "Но ворюги мне милей, чем кровопийцы..."
> Боюсь, что многие не в курсе... - это сказал еврейский поэт Ося Бродский, изгнанник, гражданин мира, лауреат Нобелевской премии.


"Но ворюга мне милей, чем кровопийца" "Письма римскому другу". Помню близко к тексту.
Не позволю искажать поэта, пишущего на русском языке. Пусть даже и еврея  :Wink:

----------

Алевлад (19.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> PS:И в завершение -поскольку оппонет не пожелал прямо ответить на вопрос,выходит "герой обломился" так как его уличили..


Интересно, о ком он это? ... Какой вопрос? Кого "уличили"? Кто "уличил"? Зачем "обломился"?... Он бредит?  :Smilie: 

P.S. Вот если бы он русский чуток подучил, было бы понятнее... Да-да, тот самый - "Великий и Могучий", а то читать больно и стыдно за "носителя культуры".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не позволю искажать поэта, _пишущего_ на русском языке. Пусть даже и еврея


Увы, теперь уже -- _писавшего_...

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Интересно, о ком он это? ... Какой вопрос? Кого "уличили"? Кто "уличил"? Зачем "обломился"?... Он бредит? ...

----------

Алевлад (19.05.2012), Сауди (19.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Еще раз прошу прощения у присутствующих - какой-то бред. Либо, как вариант - алкогольные излияния...

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> P.S. Вот если бы он русский чуток подучил, было бы понятнее... Да-да, тот самый - "Великий и Могучий", а то читать больно и стыдно за "носителя культуры".


Куда мне до вас..

..наша служба и опасна и трудна,и на первый взгляд как-будто не видна..

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Коты в инете - эт что :Smilie:  Тараканы тоже на коне :Smilie: 



Интересно, на каком языке написана тараканья Библия? :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Да и ненавидела его не страна, а -- власти предержащие.


Ох, давно я так не смеялся... Хотя и грустно, ибо это откровеннейшее ВРАНЬ-Ё! Вот цитаты из протокола суда над Бродским:




> Смирнов (свидетель обвинения, начальник Дома Обороны): Я лично с Бродским не знаком, но хочу сказать, что если бы все граждане относились к накоплению материальных ценностей, как Бродский, нам бы коммунизм долго не построить. Разум — оружие опасное для его владельца. Все говорили, что он — умный и чуть ли не гениальный. Но никто не сказал, каков он человек. Выросши в интеллигентной семье, он имеет только семилетнее образование. Вот тут пусть присутствующие скажут, хотели бы они сына, который имеет только семилетку? В армию он не пошел, потому что был единственный кормилец семьи. А какой же он кормилец? Тут говорят, — талантливый переводчик, а почему никто не говорит, что у него много путаницы в голове? И антисоветские строчки?
> 
> Бродский: Это неправда.
> 
> Смирнов: Ему надо изменить многие свои мысли. Я подвергаю сомнению справку, которую дали Бродскому в нервном диспансере насчет нервной болезни. Это сиятельные друзья стали звонить во все колокола и требовать — ах, спасите молодого человека! А его надо лечить принудительным трудом, и никто ему не поможет, никакие сиятельные друзья. Я лично его не знаю. Знаю про него из печати. И со справками знаком. Я медицинскую справку, которая освободила его от службы в армии, подвергаю сомнению. Я не медицина, но подвергаю сомнению.
> 
> Бродский: Когда меня освободили, как единственного кормильца, отец болел, он лежал после инфаркта, а я работал и зарабатывал. А потом болел я. Откуда вы обо мне знаете, чтобы так обо мне говорить?
> 
> Смирнов: Я познакомился с вашим личным дневником.
> ...





> Логунов (заместитель директора Эрмитажа по хозяйственной части): С Бродским я лично не знаком. Впервые я его встретил здесь, в суде. Так жить, как живет Бродский, больше нельзя. Я не позавидовал бы родителям, у которых такой сын. Я работал с писателями, я среди них вращался. Я сравниваю Бродского с Олегом Шестинским — Олег ездил с агитбригадой, он окончил Ленинградский государственный университет и университет в Софии. И еще Олег работал в шахте. Я хотел выступить в том плане, что надо трудиться, отдавать все культурные навыки. И стихи, которые составляет Бродский, были бы тогда настоящими стихами. Бродский должен начать свою жизнь по-новому.





> Денисов (трубоукладчик УНР-20): Я Бродского лично не знаю. Я знаком с ним по выступлениям нашей печати. Я выступаю, как гражданин и представитель общественности. Я после выступления газеты возмущен работой Бродского. Я захотел познакомиться с его книгами. Пошел в библиотеки — нет его книг. Спрашивал знакомых, знают ли они такого? Нет, не знают. Я рабочий. Я сменил за свою жизнь только две работы. А Бродский? Меня не удовлетворяют показания Бродского, что он знал много специальностей. Ни одну специальность за такой короткий срок не изучить. Говорят, что Бродский представляет собою что-то как поэт. Почему же он не был членом ни одного объединения? Он не согласен с диалектическим материализмом? Ведь Энгельс считает, что труд создал человека. А Бродского эта формулировка не удовлетворяет. Он считает иначе. Может, он очень талантливый, но почему же он не находит дороги в нашей литературе? Почему он не работает? Я хочу подсказать мнение, что меня его трудовая деятельность, как рабочего, не удовлетворяет.





> Судья: Свидетель Николаев!
> 
> Николаев (пенсионер): Я лично с Бродским не знаком. Я хочу сказать, что знаю о нем три года по тому тлетворному влиянию, которое он оказывает на своих сверстников. Я отец. Я на своем примере убедился, как тяжело иметь такого сына, который не работает. Я у моего сына не однажды видел стихи Бродского. Поэму в 42-х главах и разрозненные стихи. Я знаю Бродского по делу Уманского. Есть пословица: скажи, кто твои друзья. Я Уманского знал лично. Он отъявленный антисоветчик. Слушая Бродского, я узнавал своего сына. Мне мой сын тоже говорил, что считает себя гением. Он, как и Бродский, не хочет работать. Люди, подобные Бродскому и Уманскому, оказывают тлетворное влияние на своих сверстников. Я удивляюсь родителям Бродского. Они, видимо, подпевали ему. Они пели ему в унисон. По форме стиха видно, что Бродский может сочинять стихи. Но нет, кроме вреда, эти стихи ничего не принесли. Бродский не просто тунеядец. Он — воинствующий тунеядец! С людьми, подобными Бродскому, надо действовать без пощады. (Аплодисменты).
> 
> Заседатель Тяглый: Вы считаете, что на вашего сына повлияли стихи Бродского?
> 
> Николаев: Да.
> 
> Судья: Отрицательно повлияли?
> ...





> Судья: Свидетельница Ромашова!
> 
> Ромашова (преподавательница марксизма-ленинизма в училище имени Мухиной): Я лично Бродского не знаю. Но его так называемая деятельность мне известна. Пушкин говорил, что талант — это прежде всего труд. А Бродский? Разве он трудится, разве он работает над тем, чтобы сделать свои стихи понятными народу? Меня удивляет, что мои коллеги создают такой ореол вокруг него. Ведь это только в Советском Союзе может быть, чтобы суд так доброжелательно говорил с поэтом, так по-товарищески советовал ему учиться. Я, как секретарь партийной организации училища имени Мухиной, могу сказать, что он плохо влияет на молодежь.
> 
> Адвокат: Вы когда-нибудь видели Бродского?
> 
> Ромашова: Никогда. Но так называемая деятельность Бродского позволяет мне судить о нем.
> 
> Судья: А факты вы можете какие-нибудь привести?
> ...


Вот это вот и есть - СТРАНА. "Глас народа".

----------

Сергей Хос (20.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Что-то я зеваю за монитором,пойду вздремну что-ли?..

----------

Кузьмич (20.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Куда мне до вас..
> 
> ..наша служба и опасна и трудна,и на первый взгляд как-будто не видна..


Кто мне подскажет - есть нормальные квалифицированные врачи на это форуме (не тибетские и не из "народной медицины")? ...У пациента явный приступ - ему всюду мерещатся микрофоны и спецслужбы! Сделайте что-нибудь!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ох, давно я так не смеялся... Хотя и грустно, ибо это откровеннейшее ВРАНЬ-Ё! Вот цитаты из протокола суда над Бродским:
> Вот это вот и есть - СТРАНА. "Глас народа".


Знач, я жил в другой стране, издавая и распространяя стихи Бродского (переводя, кстати, и его эссе с англ.) в самиздате? : )
И люди, ходатайствовавшие об освобождении Бродского (их имена известны не только поэтому), были тоже именно той СТРАНОЙ, в которой жил я, и которой Вы, похоже, не знаете или, покинув которую, напрочь запамятовали?
Хотите ещё об этом поговорить, о своей-то бывшей родине, смеясь с презрением?

----------

Карло (20.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Знач, я жил в другой стране, издавая и распространяя стихи Бродского (переводя, кстати, и его эссе с англ.) в самиздате? : )
> И люди, ходатайствовавшие об освобождении Бродского (их имена известны не только поэтому), были тоже именно той СТРАНОЙ, в которой жил я, и которой Вы, похоже, не знаете или, покинув её, напрочь запамятовали?
> Хотите ещё об этом поговорить, о своей-то бывшей родине, смеясь с презрением?


Да ладно Вам. Все мы всё знаем.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да ладно Вам. Все мы всё знаем.


Не вижу ничего ладного.
Вот и напомнил, если кто запамятовал, отъехавши и оттель хуля...
Вам эта хула нравится? Мне -- нет.

----------

Карло (20.05.2012), Кузьмич (20.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Не вижу ничего ладного.
> Вот и напомнил, если кто запамятовал, отъехавши и оттель хуля...
> Вам эта хула нравится? Мне -- нет.


Дело не в этом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дело не в этом.


А в чём? : )

----------


## Eternal Jew

> были тоже именно той СТРАНОЙ, в которой жил я


Хоть и не по теме... Я давно заметил, что на этом форуме постоянно присутствуют пару-тройку особо активных участников, который всячески бравируют своей принадлежностью к "той Стране", к "Великому и Могучему Советскому Союзу" и т.п. 

Так вот - хочу сделать мала-аленькую ремарочку, чтобы данные адепты "государства победившего социализма" особо не обольщались. Случись чего... и та самая страна и тот самый "народ", принадлежностью к коим они так гордятся, возьмет и выметет их: преподавателей третьесортных вузов, кандидатов и докторов наук, купивших свои диссертации в ближайшем совете, офисный планктон и прочую "интеллигенцию" - дурнопахнущими тряпками (в лучшем случае), прогнав с позором по улицам, как это уже сделали шариковы в начале и хунвейбины в середине прошлого века с отдельными своими "элитными" согражданами. 

Постучится к ним в дверь кто-то вроде вот этого, а потом, "вместе с мужиками" с вагоноремонтного завода в Нижнем Тагиле, возьмет да и обидит их, причем очень сильно. Ибо как говорил их идейный вдохновитель Виссарион Адольфович Ульянов: "Интеллигенция - это не мозг, а говно нации" (особо стыдливых модераторов цитату прошу не удалять, она из классиков марксизма-ленинизма).  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Вложение 9173

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хоть и не по теме... Я давно заметил, что на этом форуме постоянно присутствуют пару-тройку особо активных участников, который всячески бравируют своей принадлежностью к "той Стране", к "Великому и Могучему Советскому Союзу" и т.п.


Ну да. И минимум -- один, готовый, в силу неких своих причин, хулить её, покинувши... Тоже давно заметили, или нет? : )




> ... возьмет да и обидит их, причем очень сильно.


А мы не обидчивые. Может, потому и не эмигрируем? : ))

Мерзко это, Этернал, плевать-то в колодцы, из которых пил...

----------

Vladiimir (20.05.2012), Карло (20.05.2012), Кузьмич (20.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А в чём? : )


В философии, как всегда. Мы с Вами упёртые фанатики в этом вопросе. ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> В философии, как всегда. Мы с Вами упёртые фанатики в этом вопросе. ))


Лучше бы, как на меня, и тут сказали бы, что просто, мол, погулять вышли... %)) А то враз -- филосооофия... : )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ибо как говорил их идейный вдохновитель Виссарион Адольфович Ульянов: "Интеллигенция - это не мозг, а говно нации" (особо стыдливых модераторов цитату прошу не удалять, она из классиков марксизма-ленинизма).


...
_Гумилев: "Я не интеллигент, у меня профессия есть".

"Интеллигенция - это специфическая группа, объединяемая идейностью своих задач и беспочвенностью своих идей" - Г.Федотов.

"Ради Бога исключите слова "русская интеллигенция". Ведь такого слова "интеллигенция" по-русски нет. Бог знает, кто его выдумал и Бог знает, что оно означает..." - из переписки Победоносцева - Плеве (министр внутренних дел)

"Интеллигенция - прослойка между народом и дворянством, лишенная присущего народу хорошего вкуса" - это ответ Плеве.

"Попробуйте задать нашим интеллигентам вопросы: что такое война, патриотизм, армия, военная специальность, воинская доблесть? Девяносто из ста ответят вам: война - преступление, патриотизм - пережиток старины, армия - главный тормоз прогресса, военная специальность - позорное ремесло, воинская доблесть - проявление тупости и зверства..." - Е.Мартынов, генерал-майор, военный историк Генштаба Российской империи, убит большевиками.

"Интеллигенция скорее напоминает монашеский орден или религиозную секту, со своей особой моралью, очень нетерпимой, со своим обязательным миросозерцанием, со своими особыми нравами и обычаями... Для интеллигенции характерна беспочвенность, разрыв со всяким сословным бытом и традициями... интеллигенция оказалась оторванной от реального социального дела, и это очень способствовало развитию в ней социальной мечтательности..." - Н.Бердяев.

"Что делала наша интеллигентская мысль последние полвека?... Кучка революционеров ходила из дома в дом и стучала в каждую дверь: "Все на улицу!" Полвека толкутся они на площади, голося и перебраниваясь. Дома - грязь, нищета, беспорядок, но хозяину не до этого. Он на людях, он спасает народ - да оно и легче, и занятнее, чем черная работа дома. Никто не жил - все делали (или делали вид, что делают) общественное дело... а в целом интеллигентский быт ужасен: подлинная мерзость запустения, ни малейшей дисциплины, ни малейшей последовательности даже во внешнем, день уходит неизвестно на что, сегодня так, а завтра, по вдохновению, все вверх ногами; праздность, неряшливость, гомерическая неаккуратность в личной жизни, наивная недобросовестность в работе, в общественных делах необузданная склонность к деспотизму и совершенное отсутствие уважения к чужой личности, перед властью - то гордый вызов, т покладистость..." - М.Гершензон.

"Я не верю в нашу интеллигенцию, лицемерную, фальшивую, истеричную, невоспитанную, лживую, не верю, даже когда она страдает и жалуется, ибо ее притеснители выходят из ее же недр..." - А.Чехов, письмо к И.Орлову

"До последних революционных лет творческие даровитые натуры в России как-то сторонились ...интеллигенции, не вынося ее высокомерия и деспотизма..." - А.Изгоев.

"Русская интеллигенция никогда не уважала права, никогда не видела в нем ценности... При таких условиях у нашей интеллигенции не могло создаться и прочного правосознания... В идейном развитии нашей интеллигенции, насколько оно отразилось в литературе, не участвовала ни одна правовая идея..." - Б.Кистяковский.
"..."Интеллигенция" явственно отделяется от образованного класса как нечто духовно особое. Замечательно, что наша национальная литература остается областью, которую интеллигенция не может захватить. Великие писатели Пушкин, Лермонтов, Гоголь, Тургенев, Достоевский, Чехов не носят интеллигентского лика... даже Герцен, несмотря на свой социализм и атеизм, вечно борется в себе с интеллигентским ликом..." - П.Струве.

"Характерная особенность интеллигентского мышления - неразвитость в нем того, что Ницше называл интеллектуальной совестью, - настолько общеизвестна и очевидна, что разногласия может вызвать, собственно, не ее констатация, а лишь ее оценка... Лучи варварского иконоборчества неизменно горят в интеллигентском сознании..." - С.Франк.

"Интеллигенция сумела раскачать Россию до космического взрыва, но не сумела управить ее обломками. Потом, озираясь из эмиграции, сформулировала интеллигенция оправдание себе: оказался "народ - не такой", "народ обманул ожидания интеллигенции"... Обожествляя народ, интеллигенция не знала его, была от него безнадежно отобщена!" - А.Солженицын.

"В своем отношении к народу, служение которому ставит своей задачей интеллигенция, она постоянно и неизбежно колеблется между двумя крайностями - народопоклонничества и духовного аристократизма. Потребность народопоклонничества... вытекает из самих основ интеллигентской веры. Но из нее же с необходимостью вытекает и противоположное - высокомерное отношение к народу как к объекту спасительного воздействия, как к несовершеннолетнему, нуждающемуся в няньке для воспитания "сознательности", непросвещенному в интеллигентском смысле слова..." - С.Булгаков.

"Особенно страшен деспотизм интеллигентного и потому привилегированного меньшинства, будто бы лучше разумеющего настоящие интересы народа, чем сам народ. Во-первых, представители этого меньшинства попытаются во что бы то ни стало уложить в прокрустово ложе своего идеала жизнь будущих поколений. Во-вторых, эти двадцать или тридцать ученых-интеллигентов перегрызутся между собой..." - М.Бакунин._

----------

Алевлад (20.05.2012), Борис Оширов (22.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Лучше бы, как на меня, и тут сказали бы, что просто, мол, погулять вышли... %)) А то враз -- филосооофия... : )


А куда без неё, родимой? Я без неё жить не могу )))))))

----------


## Eternal Jew

Причем, что характерно, это не какая-то мифическая "власть" их будет гонять по улицам под улюлюкание (царям это не по статусу), это и будет тот самый их любимый "народ" (из откормленных опричников, набранных из деревень и городских мерзостных окраин, да и, как я полагаю - соседи по лестничной клетке тоже с удовольствием поучаствуют), то есть - их страна. 

Так что, возвращаясь к теме, утверждать, что "Бродского преследовала власть, а народ его сильно-сильно таки любил"  :Smilie:  - значит передергивать... Цитаты "из народа" см. выше.

----------


## Юй Кан

> ...
> _Гумилев: "Я не интеллигент, у меня профессия есть".
> ...
> тридцать ученых-интеллигентов перегрызутся между собой..." - М.Бакунин._


Есть классное определение, рррекомендую: "Интеллигент, это тот, кто никогда не поступит так, как не должно. Т.е., -- вопреки совести".
Потому путать интеллигентов с интеллектуалами это... не интеллигентно. : ))

----------

Алевлад (20.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть классное определение, рррекомендую: "Интеллигент, это тот, кто никогда не поступит так, как не должно. Т.е., -- вопреки совести".
> Потому путать интеллигентов с интеллектуалами это... не интеллигентно. : ))


Ну и много было... кхм, интеллигентов в России/СССР? От и получается, что одни ... интеллектуалы/креативный класс ака <цитата из Ульянова>. Очередной.

Как за ж..пу берут и от корыта отымают, сразу же "жить-не-по-лжи", ага.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Причем, что характерно, это не какая-то мифическая "власть" их будет гонять по улицам под улюлюкание (царям это не по статусу), это и будет тот самый их любимый "народ" (из откормленных опричников, набранных из деревень и городских мерзостных окраин, да и, как я полагаю - соседи по лестничной клетке тоже с удовольствием поучаствуют), то есть - их страна.


Да не волнуйтесь же и по этому поводу. Вас-то это уже никогда не затронет, правда? : )




> Так что, возвращаясь к теме, утверждать, что "Бродского преследовала власть, а народ его сильно-сильно таки любил"  - значит передергивать... Цитаты "из народа" см. выше.


Это -- мои извинения, повторюсь, -- ВАШ народ, а не мой. И ТАКОГО народа всюду хватает. Потому не обольщайтесь на свой счёт и не нагоняйте страхов, сморкаясь в колодцы...

----------

Карло (20.05.2012), Кузьмич (20.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну и много было... кхм, интеллигентов в России/СССР?


Мало. Их везде мало, не только в России. И становится всё меньше с каждым поколением.
Осознание этого Вас утешает?
Нет?
Пофиг?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мало. Их везде мало, не только в России. И становится всё меньше с каждым поколением. Осознание этого Вас утешает? Нет?


Явления в рамках статистической погрешности меня не интересуют как таковые.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Явления в рамках статистической погрешности меня не интересуют как таковые.


Сразу видать интеллектуала! : ))
Или Вы -- и не он? : )

----------

Кузьмич (20.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сразу видать интеллектуала! : ))


Угу, я же не страстный поклонник Ильиничны ака "душевнобольная совесть нацЫи"...

З.Ы. Мы из люмпенов, не надо нас марать погонялами интеллигент/интеллектуал.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кстати (прошу прощения за офтоп) - тут мне доброжелатели  :Smilie:  подсказывают, поэтому я хотел переспросить у присутствующих: а правда ли, что одного такого горячего поклонника СССР и вообще "советского человека" совсем недавно вывезли на ПМЖ в качестве _олим хадаш_? ... Или все врут _гоим_ проклятые?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Угу, я же не страстный поклонник Ильиничны ака "душевнобольная совесть нацЫи"...


"Совесть"-то -- слово понятное, если безотносительно народа или нации?

----------

Кузьмич (20.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати (прошу прощения за офтоп) - тут мне доброжелатели  подсказывают, поэтому я хотел переспросить у присутствующих: а правда ли, что одного такого горячего поклонника СССР и вообще "советского человека" совсем недавно вывезли на ПМЖ в качестве _олим хадаш_? ... Или все врут гоим проклятые?


Кхм, а гой Этернал Джу (какая ирония!) не в курсе, что СССР закончился в 1991-м году? И советскому человеку вообще-то все равно где жить после того, как ЕГО СТРАНЫ не стало?

З.Ы. Уважаемый, не по теме вопрос: 
- пионером был?
- комсомольцем?
- а может еще и кандидатом в члены партии?

Просто всегда интересуюсь этим стандартным сэтом вопросом у "жэртв режЫму"... Особливо здесь.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (20.05.2012), Сауди (20.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

...Хороший юмор получается.....главное, крайне смешно. Аж плакать хочется.

----------

Алевлад (20.05.2012), Кузьмич (20.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Спасибо, что подсказали... В 91-м... надо запомнить...

Ну, кстати, я хоть и _гой_, но вот на бесплатные курсы для принятия _гиюра_ (как некоторые) не бегу почему-то записываться. Ибо я как бы буддийское Прибежище принимал, поэтому в Яхве верить не собираюсь (неудобно перед Учителями).

Да и _брит мила_ - это тоже на любителя.  :Smilie:  Впрочем - примерьте, может подойдет!  :Smilie:

----------

Сауди (20.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, кстати, я хоть и _гой_, но вот на бесплатные курсы для принятия _гиюра_ (как некоторые) не бегу почему-то записываться. Ибо я как бы буддийское Прибежище принимал, поэтому в Яхве верить не собираюсь (неудобно перед Учителями).


Хм, а где же мне знакомится с особенностями воззрений тиртхиков? Гою Этернал Джу наверное невдомек, что для одних этот курс проводят под эгидой подготовки к гиюру, а для других как "национальные традиции еврейского народа". Я, конечно же, понимаю, что такого рода гои презирают окружающих и не хотят разбираться в аспектах веры презренных аборигенов, но я предпочитаю знакомится с учениями тиртхиков из уст самих тиртхиков, а не в стиле "одна баба напела".




> Да и _брит мила_ - это тоже на любителя.  Впрочем - примерьте, может подойдет!


Уважаемый, а в бабушкиных панталонах, вымазанным в фекалиях ты при луне не скачешь? Уж больно интересные у тебя фантазии. Ты, ежели чего, приезжай, я тебе йух предъявлю, чтобы ты убедился, что не все такие конформисты аки некоторые...

З.Ы. Кхм, так что там насчет пионерства/комсомольства/кандидатства?

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> а где же мне знакомится с особенностями воззрений тиртхиков? ... но я предпочитаю знакомится с учениями тиртхиков из уст самих тиртхиков, а не в стиле "одна баба напела".


Логично! Чтобы подорвать учение тиртхиков, лучше всего это сделать изнутри.  :Smilie:  




> Уважаемый, а в бабушкиных панталонах, вымазанным в фекалиях ты при луне не скачешь? Уж больно интересные у тебя фантазии. Ты, ежели чего, приезжай, я тебе йух предъявлю, чтобы ты убедился, что не все такие конформисты аки некоторые...


... Вот я размышляю: интересно, это все-таки интеллигент или больше интеллектуал?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Логично! Чтобы подорвать учение тиртхиков, лучше всего это сделать изнутри.


Угу, только некоторым недалёким людям ака гои с оригинальными никнемами невдомек, что для этого не обязательно изображать из себя сионистко, заводить тикет в бейдзине (да они и не знают, скорее всего, что это такое), заниматься членовредительством, а достаточно послушать безвозмедных лекцияев и позадовать проясняющие вопросы компетентным людям... Причем (учитывая местный менталитет) получать адекватные ответы здесь безвозмездно - это ценно...




> ... Вот я размышляю: интересно, это все-таки интеллигент или больше интеллектуал?


Я выше написал... А я вот размышляю: каким пионером/комсомольцем ты был? )

----------


## Топпер

Что-то градус просто зашкаливает.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.05.2012), Буль (20.05.2012), Дхармананда (20.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Да, мне признаться тоже странно, что такой скромный и тихий форумный тролль, как покорный слуга, может довести присутствующих до такого плачевного состояния... А начиналось-то все с Бродского...

----------


## Топпер

Просьба к обеим сторона не продолжать. 
Поссоритесь почём зря.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

ОК

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Алевлад (20.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> 


Угу, и как ему не стыдно!

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Содпа Тхарчен (24.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Аньезка (20.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Кипа, кстати, ньингмапинская.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.05.2012), Алевлад (20.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кипа, кстати, ньингмапинская.


Нифига, он аутентичный поклонник светского иудаизму: "вязанные кипы" решают...

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Нифига, он аутентичный поклонник светского иудаизму: "вязанные кипы" решают...


Светского ньингмапинского иудаизма.

----------

Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алевлад (20.05.2012), Кузьмич (20.05.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Ибо как говорил их идейный вдохновитель Виссарион Адольфович Ульянов: "Интеллигенция - это не мозг, а говно нации" (особо стыдливых модераторов цитату прошу не удалять, она из классиков марксизма-ленинизма).


Ни зачто не догадаетесь, о ком говорил. Счастливого плавания!

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (07.06.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Хороший юмор получается.....главное, крайне смешно. Аж плакать хочется.


Если не потрут, через неделю-другую будет вполне смешно :Smilie: ...

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.05.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> 


браслет на часах один в один как у меня  :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (20.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Жаль все таки,что музыкальные предпочтения Участников БФ - "закрыли".. :Frown:

----------


## Буль

> Ну, кстати, я хоть и _гой_, но вот на бесплатные курсы для принятия _гиюра_ (как некоторые) не бегу почему-то записываться. Ибо я как бы буддийское Прибежище принимал, поэтому в Яхве верить не собираюсь (неудобно перед Учителями).
> 
> Да и _брит мила_ - это тоже на любителя.  Впрочем - примерьте, может подойдет!


Хм... этта... как это... А можно с построчным переводом на русский?

----------


## Буль

Кто-нибудь может мне пояснить почему Далай-Лама так пристально смотрит на стенку? А все смотрят на него? В чём прикол?

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Хм... этта... как это... А можно с построчным переводом на русский?


Вы наверное имели ввиду - подстрочным?

----------


## Neroli

Хм... этта... как это... А можно с построчным переводом на русский?



> Ну, кстати, я хоть и не-еврей, но вот на бесплатные курсы для принятия иудаизма (как некоторые) не бегу почему-то записываться. Ибо я как бы буддийское Прибежище принимал, поэтому в [имя Бога] верить не собираюсь (неудобно перед Учителями).
> 
> Да и обрезание - это тоже на любителя.  Впрочем - примерьте, может подойдет!

----------

Буль (20.05.2012), Сауди (20.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Вы наверное имели ввиду - подстрочным?


Нет. Построчным. По строкам. А не под строками.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Кстати, кто-нибудь понял, как он это делает?
> Довольно простой фокус, но впечатляет, пока не врубишься.


Я не понял. Ничего вообще не загадал, щелкнул, а он все равно символ выдает.

----------


## Антип Байда

> 


Геше на заднем плане просчитывают каждый ход беседы. С бешеной скоростью.

----------

Алексей Е (21.05.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Pyro (23.05.2012), Алексей Е (21.05.2012), Джигме (21.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (20.05.2012), Сергей Ч (20.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012), Юй Кан (20.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Мужество. )

----------

Алексей Е (21.05.2012), Буль (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дети?



Вот уж парамита терпения к идеям взрослых....

----------

Алексей Е (22.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О! Потрясающе ! Смотрите, что нашла!!!! :Smilie: 

Догадайтесь, кто это:



 :Smilie:  Интересно, а какие тогда у них были форумы? :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (20.05.2012), Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О! Потрясающе ! Смотрите, что нашла!!!!
> 
> Догадайтесь, кто это:


Похоже, геше Тинлей (еще, наверное, не геше, или только-только)





> Интересно, а какие тогда у них были форумы?


У них еще были диспуты

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кто-нибудь может мне пояснить почему Далай-Лама так пристально смотрит на стенку? А все смотрят на него? В чём прикол?


Это Стена Плача

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кто-нибудь может мне пояснить почему Далай-Лама так пристально смотрит на стенку? А все смотрят на него? В чём прикол?





> Это Стена Плача


Видимо, Далай-лама пытается понять (похоже, безуспешно), почему все, кто прикасается к этой стене, плачут.
А ребе, который на него смотрит, пытается понять, понял он или нет. (И тоже, разумеется, безуспешно)

----------

Аньезка (21.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Похоже, геше Тинлей (еще, наверное, не геше, или только-только)
> 
> 
> У них еще были диспуты


Да, геше Тинлей :Smilie: 

Ну, а второй - кто? :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да, геше Тинлей
> 
> Ну, а второй - кто?


Тэло Тулку Ринпоче? )

----------

Bob (21.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Это Стена Плача


Благодарю, прочитал. Но так и не понял зачем глава тибетского буддизма смотрит на эту стену плача. Чего он там ожидает увидеть?

----------


## Сауди

> Благодарю, прочитал. Но так и не понял зачем глава тибетского буддизма смотрит на эту стену плача. Чего он там ожидает увидеть?


Тоже, что и всегда.

----------


## Буль

> Тоже, что и всегда.


К сожалению, я не знаю что именно "всегда" глава тибетского буддизма ожидает увидеть глядя на стену. Не могли бы Вы конкретизировать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> К сожалению, я не знаю что именно "всегда" глава тибетского буддизма ожидает увидеть глядя на стену. Не могли бы Вы конкретизировать?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post473930

----------

Буль (21.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Благодарю, прочитал. Но так и не понял зачем глава тибетского буддизма смотрит на эту стену плача. Чего он там ожидает увидеть?


Возможно пытается рассмотреть узор из трещинок на камне.

----------

Буль (21.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Видать исследует на предмет дефектов строительства ).

----------

Аньезка (21.05.2012), Буль (21.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

Спасибо, я понял чем занимается глава тибетского буддизма.  :Frown:

----------


## Шенпен

Да ладно вам. Туда всех высокопоставленых гостей привозят ,это-ж достопримечательность!Тем более религиозный лидер.Вон - Папа Римский тоже записочку кладёт:

----------

Буль (21.05.2012), Сергей Хос (21.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Вон - Папа Римский тоже записочку кладёт


Представляю что там написано! Крик души: не подпускайте к той стене наших президентов!!!

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Представляю что там написано! Крик души:


взятка - сто баксов   :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кто-нибудь может мне пояснить почему Далай-Лама так пристально смотрит на стенку? А все смотрят на него? В чём прикол?


Вспомнил Бодхидхарму. )



Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------

Буль (21.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да ладно вам. Туда всех высокопоставленых гостей привозят ,это-ж достопримечательность!Тем более религиозный лидер.Вон - Папа Римский тоже записочку кладёт:


Папе то положено. Всё-таки начальству отписывается.

А как наши, российские общаются я уже приводил ранее

----------

Алексей Е (21.05.2012), Сауди (21.05.2012)

----------


## Сауди

> К сожалению, я не знаю что именно "всегда" глава тибетского буддизма ожидает увидеть глядя на стену. Не могли бы Вы конкретизировать?


Стену! А что ещё можно увидеть по Вашему?

----------

Echo (21.05.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..пустоту.

  Но что он чувствовал в это время?Думаю сострадание вне скорби.

----------


## Joy

Позвольте скромную просьбу. Очень прошу участников убрать из темы про юмор сообщения о Иосифе Бродском. В теме, проникнутой стёбом, вдвойне печально видеть эти цитаты. Простите.

----------

Kit (22.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.05.2012), Федор Ф (23.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Да и некоторые фото не мешало бы.

----------

Kit (22.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Позвольте скромную просьбу. Очень прошу участников убрать из темы про юмор сообщения о Иосифе Бродском. В теме, проникнутой стёбом, вдвойне печально видеть эти цитаты. Простите.


Не нужно, мне кажется, делать культ из гениального, без сомнения, Бродского, внёсшего, при этом, в русскую поэзию изрядную (и уже неустранимую) долю если не стёба, то цинизма...
Но если мои посты как-то Вас ранят -- удалю их.

На полях. Сам не стал возмущаться картинкой, мерзко/стёбно, на мой взгляд, подающей образ советского воина, да ещё в свете Дня Победы. (Увы, бесполезно это втолковывать, если даже у вполне взрослых участников нет понимания этого...)
Так неужто Вас задело о Бродском, а это -- вообще не заметили?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2012)

----------


## Сауди

> Да и некоторые фото не мешало бы.


А тему закрыть, отправив всех участников в длительный ретрит на Соловки.

----------

Фил (21.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А тему закрыть, отправив всех участников в длительный ретрит на Соловки.


Вам так кажется?Знаете мне не видится ничего смешного в том что Далай-Лама прикасается к "западной стене храма",также не понимаю я иронии по повду того что папа вкладывает сложенный лист бумаги в ту же стену..

----------

Kit (22.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

пока вы тут юморите бесплатно, тем временем ...

----------


## Joy

> Не нужно, мне кажется, делать культ из гениального, без сомнения, Бродского, внёсшего, при этом, в русскую поэзию изрядную (и уже неустранимую) долю если не стёба, то цинизма...
> Но если мои посты как-то Вас ранят -- удалю их.
> 
> На полях. Сам не стал возмущаться картинкой, мерзко/стёбно, на мой взгляд, подающей образ советского воина, да ещё в свете Дня Победы. (Увы, бесполезно это втолковывать, если даже у вполне взрослых участников нет понимания этого...)
> Так неужто Вас задело о Бродском, а это -- вообще не заметили?


Прошу прощения, что не заметила и не понимаю, о чем Вы.
К Иосифу Бродскому у меня особое уважение, так уж сложилось.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Прошу прощения, что не заметила и не понимаю, о чем Вы.


О картинке с "Карлсоном" и комментах к ней.




> К Иосифу Бродскому у меня особое уважение, так уж сложилось.


Так мне удалить свои посты с упоминанием имени Бродского?
Но сначала, пожалуйста, гляньте сюда...

----------


## Фил

> Сам не стал возмущаться картинкой, мерзко/стёбно, на мой взгляд, подающей образ советского воина, да ещё в свете Дня Победы. (Увы, бесполезно это втолковывать, если даже у вполне взрослых участников нет понимания этого...)
> Так неужто Вас задело о Бродском, а это -- вообще не заметили?


 Не могу конечно сказать точно, но могу предположить, что мерзости с советской стороны тоже было предостаточно. И мародерство, и убийства, и изнасилования, и подставы своих в НКВД, и продажа оружия. Это тоже бросает тень на Воина-Освободителя  в Трептов-парке, но увы, он - сказочный герой. Поэтому я и узнаю про награды своего деда через много лет после его смерти из сайта "Подвиг народа", поскольку он на эту тему вообще ничего не говорил и говорить не любил. А порассказать оказывается, много чего мог.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не могу конечно сказать точно, но могу предположить, что мерзости с советской стороны тоже было предостаточно. И мародерство, и убийства, и изнасилования, и подставы своих в НКВД, и продажа оружия. Это тоже бросает тень на Воина-Освободителя  в Трептов-парке, но увы, он - сказочный герой. Поэтому я и узнаю про награды своего деда через много лет после его смерти из сайта "Подвиг народа", поскольку он на эту тему вообще ничего не говорил и говорить не любил. А порассказать оказывается, много чего мог.


Да, война -- это всегда грязь и мерзость. И правду о ней говорить необходимо, с горечью и по фактам. Было на той войне и смешное, но и такое, на мой взгляд, -- не для этой темы.
Стебаться же над теми, кто защитил Отечество, выставляя их вот этакими... Это уже за гранью всех нравственных норма, в т.ч. -- буддийских.

----------


## Joy

> О картинке с "Карлсоном" и комментах к ней.


Понятно. Нет, я их не смотрела. Эстетически, отчасти инстинктивно - мимо. В интернетах тонны грязи -  уже рефлекс на такие вещи некий есть. Прошу прощения, я без намерения задеть или обидеть.




> Так мне удалить свои посты с упоминанием имени Бродского?


Спасибо за отзывчивость! Я думаю, по большей части моя просьба к Eternal Jew относилась. Если он сочтёт.




> Но сначала, пожалуйста, гляньте сюда...


Предположу, что там получше будет и поэтам и цветам, чем в этом ящике на 57 отверстий =)

----------

Юй Кан (21.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Стебаться же над теми, кто защитил Отечество, выставляя их вот этакими...


Полностью согласен: стебаться над ветеранами у нас любят, хотя бы в очередной раз обещая им квартиры ко Дню победы спустя всего 60+ лет после оного... Или вот так вот: http://rga-dairy.livejournal.com/71718.html (это уж стеб на всеми гражданами).

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), Фил (23.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Полностью согласен: стебаться над ветеранами у нас любят, хотя бы в очередной раз обещая им квартиры ко Дню победы спустя всего 60+ лет после оного... Или вот так вот: http://rga-dairy.livejournal.com/71718.html (это уж стеб на всеми гражданами).


Да, такова очень непростая по всему страна, из которой Вы сбежали. Может, так даже и лучше для всех, что Вы теперь где-то далеко, а не среди нас... Только вот зачем постоянно порываетесь то выразить презрение к своей внеисторической родине, то открывать нам глаза на то, что мы, живущие здесь, и без Вас знаем?

----------

Anthony (21.05.2012), Кузьмич (21.05.2012)

----------


## Aion

Улыбнуло: 


> Суд в Индии снял обвинения в краже с соратника Далай-ламы XIV Огьена Тринле Дордже, носящего титул 17-го Кармапа-ламы...
>  Имя 17-го Кармапы было исключено из списка обвиняемых после соответствующего ходатайства. Вынося решение, суд учел, что преследование тибетского духовного учителя может "оскорбить чувства верующих". Впрочем, юристы тоже выступили за снятие обвинений с ламы, так как они "не подтверждаются вещественными доказательствами".
> 
> С соратника Далай-ламы сняли обвинения в краже

----------


## Eternal Jew

> С соратника Далай-ламы сняли обвинения в краже


А я и не знал, что он под статьею больше года ходил. Статья, кстати, была 120-В УК Индии: "Преступный сговор". 

Интересно, какая точная оправдательная формулировка была у суда: "за недоказанностью"? Или "за отсутствием состава преступления"?

----------


## Anthony



----------

Echo (22.05.2012), Pema Sonam (21.05.2012), Sucheeinennick (22.05.2012), Zom (22.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Буль (22.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Вова Л. (21.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Фил (23.05.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> 


Однако сколько и каких героев вскормила земля русская!  :EEK!:

----------

Sucheeinennick (22.05.2012), Wyrd (22.05.2012), Буль (22.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Джигме (22.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Фил (23.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (22.05.2012), Zom (22.05.2012), Алексей Е (22.05.2012), Аньезка (22.05.2012), Буль (22.05.2012), Велеслав (22.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (22.05.2012), Карло (22.05.2012), Кузьмич (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.05.2012), Сауди (22.05.2012), Сергей Хос (22.05.2012), Фил (23.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Сфоткал по тихому на работе

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.05.2012), Фил (23.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012), Чиффа (22.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------


## Джнянаваджра

> 


А чего странного? Типичная же "Иллиада". Чечены даже внешне на греков похожи.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Фил (23.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Вложение 9205


А в чем прикол? Что болтов нету?

----------

Bob (22.05.2012), Pyro (23.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А в чем прикол? Что болтов нету?


Прикола нет. Просто любопытно. Так, о том, как со временем некоторые вещи воспринимаются....Мой дедушка там воевал.....пришлось ему быть Красной армией....

А не весело, - вот комментарии Лукоморья.

----------


## Джыш

> Прикола нет. Просто любопытно. Так, о том, как со временем некоторые вещи воспринимаются....Мой дедушка там воевал.....пришлось ему быть Красной армией....


А что любопытного, и как воспринимаются? Ничего не понимаю  :Confused:  Там иероглифами что-то этакое написано?

----------


## Anthony

> А чего странного? Типичная же "Иллиада". Чечены даже внешне на греков похожи.


Ага...одно лицо )

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Да неправда - замечательный комментарий на Lurkmore (с удовольствием прочитал), как и все остальные статьи, размещенные там.

Вся проблема в том, что многие ура-патриоты искусственно подогревают "патриотизм" отдельного взятого народа воспоминаниями о некогда победоносных войнах, всячески раздувая воинственных дух. И каждый год это выливается во всенародный "праздник", причисленный к официальным красным дням календаря. Он так и называется "Праздник "День победы"".

... А я вот почему-то уверен, что нужно смотреть на результаты войн в исторической перспективе: то есть не какие сиюминутные результаты они принесли, а как живет сейчас "народ-победитель" и как живет "побежденный" им враг  (и какой жуткой ценой эта "победа" была достигнута). И все тогда становится на свои места, ибо от радости и "праздника" тут очень мало.

Как ни странно, мне вторит некий Лао-Цзы, который искренне считал, что (цитата):




> Где побывали войска, там растут терновник и колючки. После больших войн наступают голодные годы. Искусный [полководец]  побеждает  и  на этом останавливается,  и  он не осмеливается осуществлять насилие.  Он побеждает  и себя  не прославляет. Он побеждает и не  нападает.  Он побеждает и не  гордится. Он побеждает потому, что к этому его вынуждают. Он побеждает, но он не воинственен.
> 
> Войско орудие несчастья, оно  не  является орудием благородного. Он употребляет его только тогда, когда в этому его вынуждают. Главное состоит в том,  чтобы  соблюдать спокойствие, а  в случае победы  себя не прославлять. Прославлять  себя победой  это  значит  радоваться  убийству людей. Тот  кто радуется   убийству   людей,  не   может  завоевать  сочувствия  в   стране. Благополучие создается уважением, а несчастье происходит от насилия. Слева строятся военачальники флангов, справа стоит полководец. Говорят, их  нужно встретить похоронной церемонией. Если  убивают многих людей, то об этом нужно горько плакать. Победу следует отмечать похоронной церемонией.


Это же подтверждает Хун Цзы-чен: 




> "Величайшая победа в этом мире не заслуживает и слова похвалы"


Лама Оле рассказывал о датских похоронных обрядах: на третий день после смерти на могиле сходятся родственники, хорошенько выпивают "могильного пива", благодарят умерших и вспоминают их былые деяния... после чего покойных забывают - просто чтобы не тревожить их память... Надеюсь, не стоит напоминать, что буддийские похоронные обряды по своей идее схожи с этой скандинавской традицией викингов. А здесь уже 60+ лет получается так, что мертвецов заново выкапывают из могил и превращают все это в празднество: ритуальные речи, скупая официальная слеза у руководителей государства, полупьяные возгласы радости на "праздничном салюте", да традиционное воссоздание "образа врага" и "нас" - таких сильных и непобедимых. Иногда даже вспоминают и о живых - вновь обещают дать отдельные квартиры, да подкидывают тысчонку-другую...

----------

Алевлад (23.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Сергей Хос (23.05.2012), Фил (23.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Eternal Jew после очередного холивара на форуме))

----------

Bob (23.05.2012), Eternal Jew (22.05.2012), Neroli (23.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (23.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Карло (23.05.2012), Кузьмич (22.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012), Юй Кан (22.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Эмигрант, методично оплёвывающий свою бывшую родину, теперь призывает ещё и не праздновать День Победы и забыть, по сути, Великую Отечественную и всех погибших, ибо он "почему-то уверен, что нужно смотреть на результаты войн в исторической перспективе" -- с цитатами из Лао-цзы, Хун Цзы-чена и ссылками на похоронные ритуалы викингов, схожие "по своей идее" с буддийскими (!) похоронными обрядами.
Экая мерзость с манипулятивным жонгляжом словами, за которым стоит простое "Ubi bene, ibi patria"...

----------

Карло (23.05.2012), Кузьмич (22.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Право неинтересно, ибо я этот аксаковско-распутинский стон по поводу "эх... продали рассею" слышу из уст нашего блестящего полемиста как минимум десятый раз. И кроме этого - увы, больше ничего не слышу. Наверное, это просто такой своеобразный стиль вести дискуссию.  :Smilie: 

Я прекрасно понимаю - что ему там какие-то сугубо непатриотичные слова каких-то замшелых и позабытых восточных философов, типа *"Победу следует отмечать похоронной церемонией"*, когда несуществующая душа каждый год 9-го мая тянет его в очередной раз отметить великий праздник на могилах погибших... 

Война - это противоестественное состояние для человека. И уж прошу прощения, но словосочетания "Отпраздновать победу" (то есть убийство миллионов людей с обеих сторон) в моем лексиконе не водится. А вот у любителей побряцать оружием и поплакать об утраченном величии - вполне...

Но вот с реалиями, увы, мириться и жить дальше все-таки придется, ибо как недавно напомнил нам в своем крайне информативном сообщении один недавно покинувший "эту страну" йогин (тоже позиционирующий себя как фанат "совка"), СССР, уж извините, "вышел весь" еще в 1991 году. И горевать всю жизнь о том, "что у нас было" - как минимум смешно, не правда ли?

----------

Ostap (02.09.2012), Фил (23.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Я уже писал, что я, например, могу считать 9 мая своим праздником. Наксалиты и маоисты Непала или там Sendero Luminoso - тоже могут. Ну и так далее. Но не Россия, ни "русские патриоты" как таковые, они сами выбросили эту победу на свалку в 1991 г., а теперь носятся с фетишем из прошлого, потому что в настоящем нечем гордиться. СССР - не Россия и праздники СССР по своей сути враждебны РФ, как и любой другой капиталистической стране.

----------

Фил (23.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Anthony (23.05.2012), Eternal Jew (23.05.2012), Osh (14.08.2012), Буль (23.05.2012), Карло (23.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кстати, вот хорошая и смешная история о покойниках, врагах и "вечном" оплакивании своих героев - как раз для раздела "Дхармовый юмор". Ее любят рассказывать учителя на ретритах и в книгах; цитирую в пересказе Калу Ринпоче:




> Есть история об индийском архате по имени Катьяяна, который как-то сидел напротив дома, где мать баюкала ребенка у себя на коленях, одновременно кушая рыбу и бросая рыбьи кости собаке, которую пинала ногой. Благодаря силе ясновидения Катьяяна увидел, что рыба была в прошлой жизни отцом этой женщины, собака - ее матерью, а ребенок - злейшим врагом. Он сказал: "Есть своего отца, пинать свою мать и кидать ей кости, нянчить собственного врага - да, сансара это действительно весело," - и расхохотался.


Так что, друзья мои, если уж вы себя позиционируете, как "буддисты" (и доверяете рассказам своих учителей), то должны пребывать в уверенности, что бывшие "враги-захватчики-оккупанты" и "герои-защитники" давным-давно уже переродились в самых близких отношениях: положив друг дружку в сырую землю окопов они, тем самым, создали себе дальнейшие и весьма прочные и близкие кармические отношения. И не исключено, что во многих советских семьях сразу после войны взяли и переродились разные бравые укокошенные немецкие солдатики, равно как и наоборот. 

... Так что: долго еще плакать на эту тему будете? Катьяяна вон весело смеялся...

P.S. Если до кого-то чего-то не дошло - я не виноват!
И прошу привычно не переводить разговор на благодатную тему "доколе будут глумиться над бывшей Родиной своею"... ОК?  :Smilie:

----------

Алевлад (23.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012), Сауди (23.05.2012), Фил (23.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Да,Буддизм страшная сила! Только на БФ в разделе "Дхармовый Юмор" можно серьезно порассуждать о войне и смерти и заодно покидаться костями.

----------

Eternal Jew (23.05.2012), Джигме (23.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

*Eternal Jew*, СССР возник в силу альтруистичного устремления людей разных национальностей. Коммунист Тельман сделал для СССР куда больше, чем иные русские по рождению. И считать врагами несчастных немцев, одураченных мировым империализмом (по-сути - идей стяжательства), может только противник СССР. Родиной с большой буквы СССР может считать только коммунист или человек, кому близки идеи коммунизма (отказа от деление на "свое" и "чужое"). Для всех прочих это всегда было довольно неприятное место и нечего им сейчас прикидываться, будто это была _их_ Родина.

----------

Фил (23.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кхм... Если честно (говорю без всякого ёрничания) - я просто не знаю, как относиться к Вашим словам. Для меня это слишком сложно. 

Наверное, хочу скорее подчеркнуть, что надо дифференцировать наши "идеалистические представления" о Советском союзе (в плане того, каким он мог бы быть в теории) и тем, что вышло на практике. Скорее всего, если бы идеи, которые закладывали при его создании отцы-основатели, действительно были бы абсолютно правильными и праведными, вряд ли бы его так легко можно было разрушить в одночасье.

----------

Echo (23.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012), Фил (23.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Кхм... Если честно (говорю без всякого ёрничания) - я просто не знаю, как относиться к Вашим словам. Для меня это слишком сложно. 
> 
> Наверное, хочу скорее подчеркнуть, что надо дифференцировать наши "идеалистические представления" о Советском союзе (в плане того, каким он мог бы быть в теории)


Я не путаю. 



> и тем, что вышло на практике. Скорее всего, если бы идеи, которые закладывали при его создании отцы-основатели, действительно были бы абсолютно правильными и праведными, вряд ли бы его так легко можно было разрушить в одночасье.


Не только идеями живо государство. И на всякую революцию всегда есть реакция. А то, что было разрушено в одночасье, к советскому государству относилось уже лишь по названию. "Советский" Союз и его сателлиты к тому времени вовсю уже прессовали коммунистов в Афганистане, Германии и других местах.

----------


## Дхармананда

Еще немного правды о карлсонах)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (23.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (23.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (23.05.2012), Сауди (23.05.2012), Шавырин (23.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И уж прошу прощения, но словосочетания "Отпраздновать победу" (то есть убийство миллионов людей с обеих сторон) в моем лексиконе не водится.


А слова "совесть", "стыдливость", "скромность", "незлобивость", "искренность"... в Вашем лексиконе водятся или хотя бы водились?

----------

Anthony (23.05.2012), Wyrd (23.05.2012), Карма Палджор (23.05.2012), Кузьмич (28.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, вот хорошая и смешная история о покойниках, врагах и "вечном" оплакивании...


О врагах и "вечном" оплакивании тут говорите только Вы, тут же доказывая, что так поступать не нужно. Заурядный манипулёж...
Вам же втолковывают, что беспамятство, а равно и оплёвывание своей бывшей родины, подаваемое под соусом будд., даосск., сканд. философий -- мерзко и к буддизму отношения не имеет.




> P.S. Если до кого-то чего-то не дошло - я не виноват!
> И прошу привычно не переводить разговор на благодатную тему "доколе будут глумиться над бывшей Родиной своею"... ОК?


Нет уж, пакостник беспамятный, ответственность за сказанное -- ответственность сказавшего, и ничья больше.
Напакостил привычно словами -- изволь отвечать, а не привычно индульгировать...

----------


## Аньезка

Омск, Иртышская набережная

----------

Bob (23.05.2012), Pyro (23.05.2012), Wyrd (23.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (28.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012), Сауди (23.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> 


"haters gonna haaaaaate"

----------


## Дхармананда

За демонами нужен глаз да глаз:

----------

Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Joy (31.05.2012), Pyro (23.05.2012), Буль (23.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012), Савелов Александр (04.09.2018)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (23.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Pyro (23.05.2012), Буль (23.05.2012), Дхармананда (23.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (23.05.2012), Сергей Ч (23.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ладно, давайте все же вернемся к теме "Юмор".  :Smilie: 

Знаете, друзья мои, мне все больше и больше нравится ход этой высоконаучной дискуссии и полемические приемы, применяемые в ней. К примеру, таких людей хорошо приглашать в качестве оппонентов на защиты кандидатских и докторских диссертаций (как вариант - международные научные конгрессы и симпозиумы):




> - _[диссертант]_ Лао-цзы говорил что "прославлять себя победой это значит радоваться убийству людей"...
> 
> - _[оппонент: перебивая, раздраженно]_ Экая мерзость!
> 
> - Его слова подтверждает Хун Цзы-чен, который писал: "Величайшая побе..."
> 
> - Это манипулятивный жонгляж словами!
> 
> - Но идийский архат Катьяяна еще две тысячи лет тому наза..."
> ...


Как-то примерно так...  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> За демонами нужен глаз да глаз:


Вспомнился анекдот на эту тему))

Приходит поп в магазин купить ноутбук. Продавец предлагает взять ноут с предустановленной ОС Linux, типа меньше тормозит. Однако поп после этого судорожно начинает крестится и говорит:
 - Боже упаси, там же демоны водятся!

----------

Eternal Jew (23.05.2012), Joy (31.05.2012), Shunja (25.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> - Боже упаси, там же демоны водятся!


То ли дело Виндовс - иконы да службы)

----------

Bob (23.05.2012), Echo (23.05.2012), Eternal Jew (23.05.2012), Joy (31.05.2012), Pyro (23.05.2012), Shunja (25.05.2012), Винд (24.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (23.05.2012), Джигме (23.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Сауди (23.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вспомнился анекдот на эту тему))
> 
> Приходит поп в магазин купить ноутбук. Продавец предлагает взять ноут с предустановленной ОС Linux, типа меньше тормозит. Однако поп после этого судорожно начинает крестится и говорит:
>  - Боже упаси, там же демоны водятся!


Ну на эту тему есть неувядающая классика от Ллео: Письмо отца Серафимия

----------

Eternal Jew (23.05.2012), Дхармананда (23.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ладно, давайте все же вернемся к теме "Юмор".


Не вижу ничего ни ладного, ни буддийского. Вижу кокетливое индульгирование, продолжение игр словами и уход от ответа на простой вопрос о "совести" и, стало быть, линяние от ответственности за сказанные им тут слова, самим собом по умолчанию себе извинённые.

Заодно.
Когда жук-вонючка (Stink beetle : ) или скунс выделяет субстанцию со специфическим запахом, его можно понять без вопросов: он отпугивают врагов.
Но когда -- _безо всякого повода и врагов_ -- тем же самым, только на вербальном уровне (именуемом креативно-провокативным словоблудием), регулярно и публично занимается пожилой человек, позиционирующий себя как буддиста...

----------

Wyrd (23.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (24.05.2012), Кузьмич (24.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Почему сразу "пожилой"? Да, я пенсионер, но я _очень молодой_ пенсионер. Попрошу не отпугивать потенциальных дакини...  :Smilie: 




> Когда жук-вонючка...


Дружище, уж извините, что я не буду ходить за Вами по кругу, хорошо?

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ну на эту тему есть неувядающая классика от Ллео: Письмо отца Серафимия


У него же - чудеснейшая вещь: "Вий-98" (к сожалению, ее поймут только те, кто впервые сел за компьютер в самом конце ХХ века).

----------

Neroli (23.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему сразу "пожилой"? Да, я пенсионер, но я очень _молодой_ пенсионер. Попрошу не отпугивать потенциальных дакини... 
> Дружище, уж извините, что я не буду ходить за Вами по кругу, хорошо?


Скунс Вам, _молодому_ игривому пенсионеру, привлекающему к себе потенциальных дакинь оплёвыванием бывшей родины, -- дружище... Образно говоря. %)

----------

Eternal Jew (23.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (23.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Shunja (25.05.2012), Wyrd (24.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.05.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, давайте либо по теме, либо не на форуме.

----------

Bob (23.05.2012), Joy (31.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Любите женщин, даже замшелых :Smilie:  И дайте пройтися хоть виртуальным гоголем стареющим мужчинам :Smilie: 



Ну, и всех ЖС.....М или Жо, молодых, красивых и безобразных, старых, противных, симаптичных, умных и невежд любите от всей души и не забывайте поливать утром и вечером, но любовью, они от этого расцветают :Big Grin:  ....между ними практически нет никакой разницы.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Аньезка (24.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Карло (25.05.2012), Кузьмич (24.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.05.2012), Фил (24.05.2012), Юй Кан (24.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

Человек человеку - волк!
а Зомби зомби - зомби!

----------

Anthony (24.05.2012), Joy (31.05.2012), Shunja (25.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.05.2012), Кузьмич (24.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Не щадя своих усилий,
Отдыхает кот Василий.
Дни и ночи напролет
На диване дремлет кот...

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Маг и бог

Что правит миром?
Грозная стихия.
А что стихией?
Прихоть божества.
А прихотью?
Моих обрядов сила
и слов моих. Есть вещие слова.

Скажу я: Ом
и левый глаз прищурю
и Всемогущий пойман на крючок
Он хочет солнца. Но пошлет мне бурю.
Таков завет.
Здесь милость ни при чем.

Одной ногой я встану на опору
и в этой позе месяц продержусь.
И тот, Всевышний,
отодвинет гору -
чтоб я прошел.
Пожалуй, я пройдусь.

Я страх и лесть прочту на ваших лицах.
Кто хочет в маги?
Но они молчат,
поскольку знают:
стоит ошибиться -
и неминуем страшных следствий ряд.

В одном лишь слоге,
в том, как танец кружит
один лишь раз за десять тысяч лет -
и Всеблагой меня рассыплет тут же
на свет и тьму
и заберет мой свет
и будет рад.

----------


## Юй Кан

С ЧЕЧЕВИЦЕЙ там явная орфогр. ашыпка!
Правильно будет "ЧЕЧЕВИЦА ЧЕЧЕВИЦЦО". : )

----------

Anthony (24.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

http://ruskline.ru/news_rl/2012/05/1..._zvezdochetov/

знатный наркоман, над его опусами даже один жежешный священник потешался  :Cool: 

комментарии тоже доставляют, например:



> Каждому, кто хотя бы мало-мальски знаком со мной и моими убеждениями, совершенно ясно: во всём, что касается приверженности Православию, монархической идее, русскому патриотизму, принципам державности – а также в желании для нашего Отечества стабильности и процветания – за мной не угнаться никому.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще с иронической тавтологикой -- это уже как бы давно известный приём.
Вот из Тимура Кибирова (даю фрагмент, потому как дальше там ещё столько же %).

*Послесловие к книге «Общие места»*

В простоте, да в Госкомсбыте.
В честноте, да в паразитах
(паразитам  никогда!).
В чесноке, да в замполитах
(Замполитам  завсегда).
Не в обиде, не беда.

Льется синяя вода.
Жжется красная звезда.
Это общие места.
Наши общие места

павших, падших и подпавших,
и припадочных и спасших,
спавших, спавших,
спящих, спящих... 
Нарисована звезда.
Льется пение дрозда.

В срамоте, да не в убитых,
в бормоте, да в Апатитах,
в бигудях, да в Афродитах,
в знатных, ватных, знаменитых,
в буднях мира и труда.

Мы  работники Труда!
Мы  хозяева хозяйства!
Мы  крестьяне земледелья! 
Мы  ученые науки!
Мы  учащиеся школы,
Высшей школы ВПШ!

Танцы, шманцы, анаша.
В теле держится душа.
Мчатся в тундре поезда.
Спит в кишечнике глиста.
Это  общие места,
наши общие места

для детей и инвалидов.
В тошноте, да не в обиде.
Нет, в обиде, да не в быдле.
Нет, и в быдле, да не важно 
я читаю Фукидида.
Я уже прочел Майн Рида.
Слава Богу, волки сыты.
Ты-то что такой сердитый?
Ваня, Ваня, перестань.

Спит в желудке аскарида.
Наша молодежь юна!
Наша юность молодежна!
Атеизм у нас безбожен!
И страна у нас странна!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2016), Содпа Тхарчен (24.05.2012), Фил (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Как истребить крыс ...

<OBJECT width="470" height="353"><PARAM name="movie" value="http://video.rutube.ru/a1d15b6bf8bd721cbad632814e189d94"></PARAM><PARAM name="wmode" value="window"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></PARAM><EMBED src="http://video.rutube.ru/a1d15b6bf8bd721cbad632814e189d94" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="window" width="470" height="353" allowFullScreen="true" ></EMBED></OBJECT>

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (24.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Alexey Elkin (24.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (27.05.2012), Pema Sonam (24.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Алевлад (26.05.2012), Аньезка (25.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (25.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Эх, кризис, кризиссссс.

----------

Anthony (24.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (27.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012), Шавырин (24.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Aion (24.05.2012), Joy (30.05.2012), Lanky (24.05.2012), Neroli (25.05.2012), Osh (14.08.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Zom (25.05.2012), Алевлад (26.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (25.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (25.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (25.05.2012), Нико (24.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.05.2012), Фил (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Lanky

графити на улицах Рима

----------

Anthony (25.05.2012), Bob (25.05.2012), Wyrd (25.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (25.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (25.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.05.2012), Фил (25.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

Про "вулкан из яйца" фотка была еще в журнале Крокодил году в 1985 наверное!
Может кто-то помнит?
 Только "шиномонтаж" такого слова в СССР не было, а вот "вулкан..." и колесико - было.
Наверное очень бренд понравился!

----------


## Фил

А вот и нашел я ее!


Гениальность - это умение тщательно скрывать свои источники.
Я был очень удивлен, в свое время, открыв что Mark Knopfler свой стиль под копирку передрал у менее известного J.J.Cale.
У кого Джи Джи Кейл передрал - даже и неинтересно.

----------

Anthony (25.05.2012), Bob (25.05.2012), Joy (31.05.2012), Wyrd (25.05.2012), Zom (25.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (25.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Гениальность - это умение тщательно скрывать свои источники.
> Я был очень удивлен, в свое время, открыв что Mark Knopfler свой стиль под копирку передрал у менее известного J.J.Cale.
> У кого Джи Джи Кейл передрал - даже и неинтересно.



Это точно - Эйнштейн у Пуанкаре списывал без ссылок. Эйнштено-поклонники очень ерепенятся, когда кто-то про Пукнкаре заикается.

кто-то делает, кто-то доделывает и продвигает

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2012), Фил (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Anthony (25.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Аньезка (25.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (25.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (25.05.2012), Кузьмич (28.05.2012), Михаил Угамов (25.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2012), ПавелПас (14.11.2018), Фил (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Anthony (25.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Алевлад (26.05.2012), Аньезка (25.05.2012), Буль (25.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (25.05.2012), Карло (26.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2012), Сауди (26.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.05.2012), Спокойный (30.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Смотрю в магазине на витрину: какая курочка жизнерадостная на упаковке из под горлышек, смотри какой свинёнок на консервной банке весёлый НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ ПОРОСЁНКА РАЗДРОБИЛИ К **** ЗАЖИВО ** **** МАТЬ С ШЕРСТЬЮ С ГЛИСТАМИ В ЖИЖУ ***** ****** КИШКИ ***** КРОВЬ КУРИЦЕ КЛЮВ ВЫДРАЛИ ***** ЕЙ В ***** ЗАТОЛКАЛИ НАПЛЕВАЛИ ******* ПО САМЫЕ **** НО ЕЙ ВЕСЕЛО ГЛЯДИ СМЕЕТСЯ НА ЭТИКЕТКЕ СУКА ОТРУБИЛИ ЛАПЫ РАСЧЛЕНИЛИ ПО ПАКЕТАМ РАСФАСОВАЛИ ВОТ БАНКА С ТУШЕНКОЙ ТАМ КОРОВУ ТОПОРОМ ****** ОТ ВЫМЕНИ ДО САМОЙ ******** КОЖУ СОДРАЛИ ******** ТРУП В БАНКУ ЗАПИХАЛИ ******* ***** купил маринованных огурцов.


true story  :Frown:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.05.2012), Pema Sonam (25.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Аньезка (25.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2012), Фил (25.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Wyrd, а есть тот же текст, но без звездочек? Можно в личку)

----------


## Wyrd

> Wyrd, а есть тот же текст, но без звездочек? Можно в личку)


Есть, но изяществом слога не поражает))
Хотя... можно медитить на него по теме "нет чистого, нет нечистого"... )

----------

Аньезка (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Alexey Elkin (25.05.2012), Anthony (25.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (27.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Аньезка (25.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (25.05.2012), Кузьмич (28.05.2012), Нико (25.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2012), Сауди (26.05.2012), Сергей Ч (25.05.2012), Спокойный (30.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А вот и нашел я ее!
> 
> 
> Гениальность - это умение тщательно скрывать свои источники.
> Я был очень удивлен, в свое время, открыв что Mark Knopfler свой стиль под копирку передрал у менее известного J.J.Cale.
> У кого Джи Джи Кейл передрал - даже и неинтересно.


Вообще-то я слушала много обоих, и не могу сказать, что стили идентичны.

----------

AndyZ (25.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (27.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Суть споров о Пути на БФ

----------

Aion (26.05.2012), AndyZ (25.05.2012), Anthony (25.05.2012), Dorje Dugarov (27.05.2012), Eternal Jew (25.05.2012), Eugeny (25.05.2012), Lanky (26.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Дхармананда (25.05.2012), Карло (26.05.2012), Сергей Ч (25.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012), Шавырин (26.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Lanky (26.05.2012), Аньезка (25.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.05.2012), Савелов Александр (04.09.2018), Сауди (26.05.2012), Сергей Хос (27.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Сидишь, понимаешь ли, в самадхи, а они со своими котлетами с картошкой...

----------

Lanky (26.05.2012), Osh (14.08.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2012), Сергей Ч (25.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> 



  "- А-а!Гамельнский Крысолов в вашем уме!.."



PS.:за картинку +1000

----------

Lanky (26.05.2012), Алевлад (26.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

"бурятские бабушки уже тоже заказали такие головные уборы" (с)

----------

Велеслав (26.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (25.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> "бурятские бабушки уже тоже заказали такие головные уборы" (с)


это СПАРТАААААААА какая-то прямо

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Это КШАТРАААААААА! (с)

----------

Wyrd (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Интереснее другое. Зачем ему наждачка поверх одежды?

Похоже, что спор какой-то проиграл.

----------

Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (26.05.2012), AndyZ (28.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Echo (26.05.2012), Joy (30.05.2012), Lanky (26.05.2012), Osh (14.08.2012), Алевлад (26.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (26.05.2012), Нико (27.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012), Чиффа (27.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Алевлад (26.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Alexey Elkin



----------

Aion (27.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Shunja (28.05.2012), Sojj (27.05.2012), Алевлад (28.05.2012), Аньезка (26.05.2012), Михаил Угамов (27.05.2012), Нико (27.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.05.2012), Сауди (27.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.05.2012), Спокойный (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Квадратные яйца и прочие квадратные овощи

----------

Aion (27.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Eugeny (27.05.2012), Алевлад (28.05.2012), Михаил Угамов (27.05.2012), Нико (27.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

(На всякий случай для не владеющих языком: На левом плакате стоит слово evilution, используемое противниками теории эволюции и представляющее собой сочетание слов evil - зло и evolution - эволюция. Справа, как легко догадаться, написано "Этот парень - тупица".)

----------

Eugeny (27.05.2012), Wyrd (28.05.2012), Алевлад (28.05.2012), Буль (27.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (28.05.2012), Нико (28.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О здоровье.

----------

Anthony (28.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Neroli (27.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (28.05.2012), Нико (28.05.2012), Сергей Ч (28.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Echo (28.05.2012), PampKin Head (28.05.2012), Алевлад (28.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (28.05.2012), Сергей Пара (10.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012), Юань Дин (28.05.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Высокие технологии все глубже проникают в повседневную жизнь...

----------

Echo (28.05.2012), Wyrd (28.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (28.05.2012), Сергей Ч (28.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Echo

Женское и мужское восприятие цвета:

----------

Joy (30.05.2012), Kit (29.05.2012), Neroli (28.05.2012), Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Pyro (28.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012), Буль (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012), Кунсанг (28.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Савелов Александр (04.09.2018), Спокойный (30.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012), Юй Кан (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Неправильное какое-то восприятие. Точнее картинка неправильная. Название не определяет спектр восприятия. Оно отражает необходимость точного указания оттенка цвета в конкретных условиях с целью наиболее адекватного для данных условий, описания обстановки или формулировки задачи. Если для постановки задачи достаточно указать общую градацию, тогда можно просто сказать "красный". Если же, например, требуется окрашивать ткань в строго один цвет, тогда отличия колора разных партий будет указываться, как "алый", "малиновый", "светло-вишнёвый" и т.д.

----------

Alex (28.05.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja



----------

Буль (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Alex

А у инженера допечатной подготовки все цвета - по цифрам. "Тебе какие девушки нравятся?" — "90-60-90" — "Что? Фиолетовые???" (вариант — оранжевые, если в Lab).

----------

Joy (30.05.2012), Wyrd (28.05.2012), Буль (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А у инженера допечатной подготовки все цвета - по цифрам. "Тебе какие девушки нравятся?" — "90-60-90" — "Что? Фиолетовые???" (вариант — оранжевые, если в Lab).


Следом я посмотрел вот это сообщение Алевлада. Машинально подумал: а эта девушка какого же цвета получится?  :EEK!:

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja



----------

Аньезка (28.05.2012), Дхармананда (29.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Стащено у друга.  О правильном партнерстве...в буддизме в том числе. :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2012), Shunja (28.05.2012), Буль (28.05.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Сауди (28.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.06.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012), Шавырин (28.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Героини российской самсары.

----------

Joy (31.05.2012), Kit (29.05.2012), Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Shunja (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (28.05.2012), Михаил Угамов (28.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Неправильное какое-то восприятие. Точнее картинка неправильная. Название не определяет спектр восприятия. Оно отражает необходимость точного указания оттенка цвета в конкретных условиях с целью наиболее адекватного для данных условий, описания обстановки или формулировки задачи. Если для постановки задачи достаточно указать общую градацию, тогда можно просто сказать "красный". Если же, например, требуется окрашивать ткань в строго один цвет, тогда отличия колора разных партий будет указываться, как "алый", "малиновый", "светло-вишнёвый" и т.д.


Пример из жизни. Свежий.
Заказали по телефону логотип с четырьмя соединёнными паззликами.
Цвета паззликов указаны строго: _жёлтый, лазурный, салатовый, фиолетовый_. Без никаких вариантов. %)
Полдня думал, как обойтись без встречи с требовательной заказщицей, находящейся аж в Москве и не то что Фотошопа, но даже Корела на компе не имеющей...
Ответ оказался простым, взял его прямо из Вики: жёлтый (#FFFF00), лазурный (#007FFF), салатовый (#99ff99), фиолетовый (#8000FF). : )

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Alex

Ответ неверный, если предполагается логотип печатать, а не только смотреть на мониторе.
Поясню подробнее: цветовое ощущение (то есть собственно *цвет*) описывает цветовая координатная система Lab. Цветовые же модели описывают вовсе не цвет, а соотношения свечения люминоформа монитора (RGB) или же процентовку красок (CMYK). Важно при этом понимать, что обе эти модели не абстрактные, а исключительно аппаратно-зависимые: одни и те же CMYK-значения при использовании разных красок, технологий и материалов будут давать разные цвета. Поэтому единственный вариант определения цветов логотипа — это пантонный веер с утверждением выкрасов, а уже далее — определение цветов по стандартам офсетной печати для разных видов бумаги. И да, если в поделенном в триаду логотипе будут присутствовать все четыре компоненты, то для цифровой печати оно и ничего, а вот печатник на офсете (и тем более на флексо, если это, к примеру, упаковка) будет долго ругаться.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.05.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Вложение 9245


Зачот!

Для тех, кто не в теме:
Work & Travel - программа международного обмена, целью которой является предоставление студентам высших учебных заведений и средне-специальных учебных заведений возможности непосредственного участия в повседневной жизни народа Соединенных Штатов Америки через путешествия и временную работу на срок до пяти месяцев во время летних каникул.

Наши студенты там реально вкалывают за копейки все лето по 10-13 часов в сутки на работе, на которой работают только гастрабайтеры (например, в нашем вузе студни едут на Аляску рыбу раскладывать в консервные банки).

----------

Echo (29.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd



----------

Aion (29.05.2012), Alex (28.05.2012), Anthony (28.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Joy (30.05.2012), Kit (29.05.2012), Lanky (29.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2012), Shunja (28.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (28.05.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ответ неверный, если предполагается логотип печатать, а не только смотреть на мониторе.


Да нормально и распечатали, не тревожьтесь... : )

----------

Alex (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Сауди

Не знаю йумар не йумар, но навеяло последними топиками на форуме.

----------

Алевлад (29.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.05.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев



----------

Aion (29.05.2012), Anthony (30.05.2012), Lanky (29.05.2012), Pyro (30.05.2012), Wyrd (29.05.2012), Алевлад (29.05.2012), Джигме (01.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.03.2019), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012), Кунсанг (29.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Сергей Ч (29.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.05.2012), Спокойный (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2012), Шавырин (29.05.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев



----------

Aion (29.05.2012), Anthony (30.05.2012), Echo (29.05.2012), Joy (31.05.2012), Pyro (30.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Pyro (30.05.2012), Алевлад (29.05.2012), Аньезка (29.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.05.2012), Дхармананда (29.05.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (29.05.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Сергей Ч (29.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

У меня от такого косточка проросла. Уже полметра высотой.

----------

Wyrd (29.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да нормально и распечатали, не тревожьтесь... : )


Нынче устройства вывода стали умнее дизайнеров. )))

----------


## Шавырин

> У меня от такого косточка проросла. Уже полметра высотой.


Теперь Вам, бханте, есть к кому обращаться в случае чего (тф-тф-тф)  :Smilie:

----------


## Алевлад

> Стащено у друга.  О правильном партнерстве...в буддизме в том числе.
> 
> Вложение 9252


Большой поклон Мари и Жюлио,и всем тем кто пытается хоть что-то понять в этой жизни.

----------

Kit (29.05.2012), Кузьмич (29.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Зачот!
> 
> 
> Наши студенты там реально вкалывают за копейки все лето по 10-13 часов в сутки на работе, на которой работают только гастрабайтеры (например, в нашем вузе студни едут на Аляску рыбу раскладывать в консервные банки).


А копейки, - это сколько? Еду и жилье бесплатное при этом дают?

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (29.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У меня от такого косточка проросла. Уже полметра высотой.


Кто-то в ширину выращивает, 250 на 145 см в форме бильярдного стола, наверно.... :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (29.05.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (29.05.2012), AndyZ (29.05.2012), Anthony (30.05.2012), Echo (29.05.2012), Joy (31.05.2012), Kittisaro (29.05.2012), Lanky (31.05.2012), Pyro (30.05.2012), Алевлад (29.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (29.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (29.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.05.2012), Спокойный (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нынче устройства вывода стали умнее дизайнеров. )))


Ой, правда? А мужики-то и не ..! : ))
Особенно -- в провинциальных типографиях... %)

А так мну понятно, когда человек хочет поумничать:
а) враз (с каких дел?) объявляя "неправильным" ответ, _устроивший и заказчика, и исполнителя_;
б) "правильно" отвечая на вопрос, которого просто не стояло и стоять, кста, не могло, ибо исполнителю не раз приходилось работать и с типографиями, и с теми самыми пантонными веерами, но в датом случае это просто не понадобилось, во-об-ще, ибо речь шла о макете титульной страницы сайта, визитках и вывеске фирмы, и фсё.

Задача, если кто не впонил %), стояла такая: быстро "попасть" в цвета, заказанные _женщиной_-заказчиком (с _мужчинами_ в этом смысле работать чуть проще), не устраивая никому головной боли на радуге... : )

----------

Alex (29.05.2012), Сергей Хос (30.05.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Pema Sonam (29.05.2012), Pyro (30.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (29.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (29.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.06.2012), Спокойный (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012), Юань Дин (31.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мы тут все себя ломаем, ломаем буддийскими методами. Надо ли? :Smilie:

----------

Алевлад (29.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Мы тут все себя ломаем, ломаем буддийскими методами. Надо ли?


Хм, для 100%-го счастья надо принять десять литров...

----------

Anthony (30.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Сергей Хос (30.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мы тут все себя ломаем, ломаем буддийскими методами. Надо ли?


Надо, Пема, НАДО!
Токмо не ломать, а -- собирать... : ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Хм, для 100%-го счастья надо принять десять литров...


Если каждый день по 50грамм, то.. )))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Надо, Пема, НАДО!
> Токмо не ломать, а -- собирать... : ))


Для того, чтоб собрать, надо, чтобы было куда. Место надо освободить для этого, ну, кое-что сломать и выбросить тоже порой не мешает :Smilie: 

 Ломать собственные стереотипы и неблагие установки еще как приходится, а вот заслуги, и правда, надо собирать.

Не хочу длинной полемики и языковых придирок, Вы что-то последнее время разгулялись.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ломать собственные стереотипы и неблагие установки еще как приходится, а вот заслуги, и правда, надо собирать.


В общем, причин для того счастья, какого Вам, ломая _себя_ и собирая, не надо, -- не желам. : ))




> Не хочу длинной полемики и языковых придирок, Вы что-то последнее время разгулялись.


Мэм опять всё последнее время что-то недовольны... мном оунли, но не собом? %)
Так оставьте ж это в покое, _освобождаясь_ и от этого стереотипа. А не ломая его и -- мну, заодно... : )
Я ить, в отличии от Ваших стереотипов, не в Вашей власти.

----------


## Нико

> В общем, причин для того счастья, какого Вам, ломая _себя_ и собирая, не надо, -- не желам. : ))
> 
> 
> Мэм опять всё последнее время что-то недовольны... мном оунли, но не собом? %)
> Так оставьте ж это в покое, _освобождаясь_ и от этого стереотипа. А не ломая его и -- мну, заодно... : )
> Я ить, в отличии от Ваших стереотипов, не в Вашей власти.


Юй Кан, а можно у Вас заказать хорошую дхармовую шутку? Мне в последнее время что-то не спится...... Плиз, и ещё раз плтз.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, а можно у Вас заказать хорошую дхармовую шутку? Мне в последнее время что-то не спится...... Плиз, и ещё раз плтз.


Ну вы же с Пемой уже точно знаете, что хумор -- не мой формат? Тем более -- хумор усыпляющий... %)

----------


## Shunja

Не совсем юмор, для адекватных и понимающих:

----------

Aion (30.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Joy (31.05.2012), Lanky (31.05.2012), Pema Sonam (30.05.2012), Алевлад (29.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (30.05.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Сауди (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012), Чиффа (31.05.2012), Юань Дин (31.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я сплю прекрасно, когда считаю нужным. Нужно человеку поговорить, - пусть говорит. Еще постов ему 10 найдется, что сказать. 

"Собирать собственную ненависть", - классно звучит :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я сплю прекрасно, когда считаю нужным. Нужно человеку поговорить, - пусть говорит. Еще постов ему 10 найдется, что сказать.


Пасиб, что хоть десять постов ишо разрешили... А ведь могли бы ваще нараз отключить, правда? %)




> "Собирать собственную ненависть", - классно звучит


По мне, куда класснее звучит "Не обижаццо, даже когда упёрто кажиццо, что усё предпоследнее и последнее время на тя и твоё посягают и посягают! А ся попирать -- не дают..."

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (30.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Joy (30.05.2012), Lanky (31.05.2012), Pyro (30.05.2012), Shunja (31.05.2012), Александр Кеосаян (30.06.2012), Винд (31.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (30.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.05.2012), Дхармананда (30.05.2012), Кузьмич (30.05.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Савелов Александр (14.05.2020), Сергей Пара (10.12.2014), Содпа Тхарчен (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012), Чиффа (31.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 


Главное, чтобы не написали про электролампочку, которую в рот засунуть можно, а обратно никак  :Smilie:

----------

Pyro (30.05.2012), Винд (31.05.2012), Фил (30.05.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

раскуси и проглоти.

----------


## Дхармананда

Warhammer)

----------

Joy (30.05.2012), Сауди (31.05.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Warhammer)


ахаа)) только никто тут наверно не знает, что такое ваха =)

----------

Влад Подольский (10.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Joy



----------

Aion (30.05.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Echo (30.05.2012), Lanky (31.05.2012), Neroli (30.05.2012), Винд (31.05.2012), Влад Подольский (10.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (30.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (31.05.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.03.2019), Дхармананда (30.05.2012), Кузьмич (30.05.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (30.05.2012), Спокойный (30.05.2012), Фил (30.05.2012), Чиффа (31.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Главное, чтобы не написали про электролампочку, которую в рот засунуть можно, а обратно никак


Сейчас специальные энергосберегающие электролампы делают, чтобы во рту не застревали.

----------

Aion (30.05.2012), Anthony (30.05.2012), Joy (30.05.2012), Lanky (31.05.2012), Pema Sonam (30.05.2012), Pyro (30.05.2012), Zom (30.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (30.05.2012), Дхармананда (30.05.2012), Кузьмич (30.05.2012), Михаил Угамов (30.05.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Сауди (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (30.05.2012), Фил (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012), Чиффа (31.05.2012), Шавырин (30.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Сейчас специальные энергосберегающие электролампы делают, чтобы во рту не застревали.


Вы прямо меня в подозрения ввели с этой картинкой. Вспомнилось, как Медведев президенстким указом, можно сказать, заставил переходить на энергосберегающие лампочки. А накаливания оставил только маломощные, с маленькой колбой. С чего бы?

----------

Neroli (30.05.2012), Кузьмич (30.05.2012), Михаил Угамов (30.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы прямо меня в подозрения ввели с этой картинкой. Вспомнилось, как Медведев президенстким указом, можно сказать, заставил переходить на энергосберегающие лампочки. А накаливания оставил только маломощные, с маленькой колбой. С чего бы?


Думаете, по себе знает каково это?

----------

Wyrd (30.05.2012), Буль (30.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (30.05.2012), Дхармананда (30.05.2012), Кузьмич (30.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Топпер, у меня из-за Вас сказка сочинилась. Теперь мучайтесь, читайте...

У короля одного королевства однажды родилась дочь. На ДР были приглашены, как водится, все добрые волшебницы, которые напророчили принцессе красоты, ума там напророчили. Но злую волшебницу пригласить забыли, а она пришла и прокляла принцессу, что та в 16 лет засунет в рот лампочку и умрет. Король конечно расстроился и все обычные лампочки в королевстве сразу запретил, велел всем безопасными, энергосберегающими пользоваться. Но на чердаке жила одна бабулька, которая телевизор не смотрела, а интернета у ее не было, и о запрете она, естественно не знала. Когда принцессе исполнилось 16 лет, она пришла на чердак,увидела лампочку и спросила "что это, бабушка?", а бабушка ей ответила, что это лампочка и человеку лучшее её в рот не засовывать. Но принцесса была умная и сразу же засунула лампочку в рот. 
Король конечно расстроился, но тут появилась добрая волшебница с хорошей и плохой новостью. Плохая заключалась в том, что лампочку она вытащить не может, потому что проклятье слишком сильное, а хорошая новость заключалась в том, что принцеса не умрет и будет жить сто лет, пока её принц не поцелует. А чтобы всем не скучно было принца ждать, а принцессе не обидно - "каждому жителю королевства по лампочке в рот!",-  произнесла заклинание волшебница и расстворилась в воздухе.

----------

Echo (30.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (30.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012), Чиффа (31.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Сложно. А ведь можно было на лампочку 220 подать. Принцесса сама бы и выплюнула.

----------

Anthony (30.05.2012), Neroli (30.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Сложно. А ведь можно было на лампочку 220 подать. Принцесса сама бы и выплюнула.


Я вас прочитала и поняла, что не знаю как вытаскивают лампочки.
Погуглила и выяснила, что инструкция по вытаскиваю ламочки примерно такова:
1) вставьте лампочку рот.
2) оберните лампочку платком
3) аккуратно разбейте и выньте платок с осколками.

А еще мне нравился совет попросить хирурга разрезать рот, чтобы вследующий раз легче вытаскивалась. Тож вариант.

----------

Pyro (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> А чтобы всем не скучно было принца ждать, а принцессе не обидно - "каждому жителю королевства по лампочке в рот!",-  произнесла заклинание волшебница и расстворилась в воздухе.


Похоже эта волшебница буддистка была, которая еще и буквально интерпретирует канон. (Это по поводу быть светильником самому себе)  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*ПАМЯТКА ИСПОВЕДНИКУ*




> *Грехи против бога*
> 
> Отрицание суща (атеизм)
> Сомнения в существовании загробной жизни
> Сомнение в существовании ада, вечных мук.
> Неверие в Бога как в Промыслителя, Попечителя о нашей жизни
> Неверие в Бога, как в Вездеприсутствующего, Всевидящего.
> Сомнение или неверие каким-либо другим истинам Православной веры.
> Нежелание иметь истинного познания о Православной вере.
> ...








Прочитано здесь.

----------

Pyro (31.05.2012), Алевлад (31.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## Echo



----------

Кузьмич (31.05.2012), Сауди (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я вас прочитала и поняла, что не знаю как вытаскивают лампочки.
> Погуглила и выяснила, что инструкция по вытаскиваю ламочки примерно такова:
> 1) вставьте лампочку рот.
> 2) оберните лампочку платком
> 3) аккуратно разбейте и выньте платок с осколками.


Я удивлён тем, что нужно "гуглить" про вытаскивание лампочки изо рта. Я думал что все это и так знают. *Знайте же, люди!* Лампочка изо рта вытаскивается обратным действием относительно того, как она была всунута. Без каких бы то ни было проблем.

----------

Neroli (31.05.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Я удивлён тем, что нужно "гуглить" про вытаскивание лампочки изо рта. Я думал что все это и так знают. *Знайте же, люди!* Лампочка изо рта вытаскивается обратным действием относительно того, как она была всунута. Без каких бы то ни было проблем.


Да! И Алексей Кузьмичев, 28-летний тульский кровельщик, тому свидетель:






> ...ЛАМПОЧКУ МОЖНО ВЫТАЩИТЬ ИЗО РТА?
> МИФ. В одном из прошлых номеров мы проверяли миф о том, что лампочку, засунутую в рот, нельзя удалить оттуда без помощи врача. Оплошали, извиняемся (хотя исключение только подтверждает правило).
> ПРОВЕРКА. Опровергнуть миф, что лампочка, однажды засунутая в рот, оттуда больше не вынимается, взялся Алексей Кузьмичев, 28-летний тульский кровельщик.
> - Я порывался сделать это пять лет, - говорит Алексей. - Прочитал вашу статью и решил проверить. Купил лампочку, пока жена не видела, засунул лампочку в рот, чтобы отрезать пути к отступлению. А потом без труда вынул! Попробовал размер побольше - тоже получилось! Так что теперь на спор могу деньги зарабатывать...
> P.S. За свой гражданский подвиг Алексей Кузьмичев получил от редакции "Слободы" памятные призы и... конечно же, новую лампочку! Спорь, Леша, на здоровье!

----------

Pyro (31.05.2012), Кузьмич (31.05.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Есть рассказ, что Индра стал однажды свиньей, обзавелся самкою свиньею и кучею поросят, валялся в грязи и был совершенно счастлив. Несколько других богов увидели его в этом жалком состоянии, подошли к нему и сказали: "Ты, обладающий властью, зачем ты здесь?" Индра сказал: "Оставьте меня, мне здесь хорошо, я не забочусь о небесах, пока у меня эта свинья и поросята". Бедные боги стали в тупик, не зная, что делать. Спустя некоторое время они решили прийти тихонько и убить одного поросенка, потом другого и т.д., пока не перебьют всех поросят и свинью. Так они и сделали. Когда свинья и поросята были мертвы, Индра стал плакать и рыдать. Тогда боги распороли его свиное тело; он вышел из него и очнувшись, начал смеяться, рассказывая какой отвратительный сон ему приснился. Он, полубог, вдруг обратился в свинью и считал, что только эта свинская жизнь и возможна; мало того, ему хотелось, чтобы эта жизнь всей Вселенной стала такой же свинской" .


"Мой Учитель" С. Вивекананда

----------

Алевлад (31.05.2012), Дхармананда (31.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Поклонникам и поклонницам и прочим адептам "Шамбала-буддизма" посвящается (ссылку на сайт не даю, ибо тогда будет рекламой):




> Фредерик Феттерлейн, Перис Хилтон, Ксения носят браслеты Шамбала
> Анджелина Джоли, Бред Питт носят браслеты Шамбала
> Эва, Нелли, Виз Кхалиф носят браслеты Шамбала
> Сиара, Леди Гага носят браслеты Шамбала
> Джастин Тимберлейк, Николь Шерзингер носят браслеты Шамбала
> Джастин Бибер, Мэрайя Кэри носят браслеты Шамбала
> Питбуль, Дженнифер Лопес носят браслеты Шамбала
> 
> Браслеты Шамбала прошли долгий путь, от атрибутов древних магов и до того, как стать современным украшением.
> ...

----------

Ондрий (31.05.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

а еще отличные средства есть  - кактус у монитора и шапочка из фольги.

----------

Буль (31.05.2012), Сауди (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> "Мой Учитель" С. Вивекананда


Пропаганда победившей идеологии  :Smilie:  Индра у них уже полу-бог. 
Представляю какие они сами там на своей Сварге анекдоты травили про Тваштара и Дьяуса, придя к власти  :Smilie: 
Митра вон напетросянил аж на целую Авесту. А ведь Друг был.

----------

Дхармананда (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Anthony (31.05.2012), Neroli (31.05.2012), Pyro (31.05.2012), Алик (23.05.2018), Винд (31.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (31.05.2012), Дхармананда (31.05.2012), Кузьмич (31.05.2012), лесник (01.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Новый айпад, с полезным апгрейдом!

----------

Сауди (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Хороший годный  :Smilie:  и трезвый отчет о патриотической ура-вакханалии вокруг "Евровидения" (впервые пожалел, что сам не смотрел, телевизора уже 10 лет как нет):




> КОМОН ЭНД ДЕНС
> 
> Бог с ним, с Евровидением. Но какой треш и угар был после Евровидения... Вы, поди, спали, - а я до сих пор выпавшую челюсть на место прилаживаю. Студия канала "Россия" была явно под газом. Или это был массовый психоз. Случился приступ патриотизма, неудержимый и неконтролируемый, как поллюция. Началось с попытки спеть всей студией бабушкобурановскую песню. Сначала некрасиво мямлили и мычали (таки не усвоился хит!), но на припеве все более или менее сошлись - потому что Россия великая страна, э-э-э, на то он и припев, ёклмн.
> 
> Спели, сплясали, бросились обсуждать. Столько дубиноголовых сразу - даже для государственного канала перебор. Патриот говорит "Шведы купили победу!". Патриотка сквозь набежавшую слезу вопит, что Россия богатая страна и должна была купить для своих бабушек "это сраное первое место!". Ведущий Михаил Зеленский что-то себе вколол - шило в жопу, как минимум - и скачет по студии бешеным стрекозлом, суя микрофон всем этим рвущимся высказаться гражданам. Кстати о жопах. Какой-то юморист с гордостью заявляет, что самые большие жопы (sic!) на Евровидении были у наших бабушек. Зеленский одобряет эти "шутки-прибаутки", но от юмориста быстро отскакивает. Певица Рюмина трясёт и несёт - трясёт кокошником, несёт что-то несусветное. Публика пытается отличить пораженье от победы, отличить не может, смешивает и взбалтывает вот таким образом: Европа - дура, потому что растерялась при виде бабушек и дала им только второе место; у всех этих молодых девок декольте до пупа, а наши бабушки - с пирожками и печкой, поэтому наше второе место на самом деле первое; Виктор Дробыш молодец; мы опять показали настоящее лицо России и заодно сами поняли, какие мы, русские, в глубине души открытые - именно так сказала одна артистка. И ещё что-то про наше национальное самосознание, которое наконец себя осознало (общий смысл); вот оно, вот оно, на фигню намотано. Прямое включение, на связи Бураново. Сигнал из студии запаздывает, и некоторое время можно наблюдать моргание корреспондента и собравшихся селян. В эфир проникает чьё-то бездушное замечание - наверное, наладчиков связи - про осоловелые бурановские лица. Сигнал из Москвы дошел, селяне вздрогнули и стали махать и улыбаться. Бла-бла-бла, бла-бла-бла. В студию входит Мисс Удмуртия с пирожками, публика питается, ведущий зачитывает рецепт, рецепт иллюстрируется мультипликацией. Бурановским бабушкам присваивают звание народных артисток Удмуртии. Глубокая ночь, бабушки на прямой связи из Баку, стоят, не зная куда смотреть, по-удмуртски намекают, что больше не могут и хотят спать - но бабушек всей студией ласково нагибают и долго насилуют, приговаривая: мы любим вас, бабушки! милые вы наши! простые, искренние, душевные! поговорите с вашими родственниками в студии! скажите - что вы чувствовали? а что сейчас чувствуете? а на вас там пальцами не показывали? Девушка модельной внешности желает продемонстрировать бабушкам свой земной поклон. Вся студия тоже хочет. Вся студия встаёт. Но поклониться не получается: команды для общего поклона - вроде "ап!" - не было, каждый подумал "а чо я буду как дурак?". Все усаживаются, покачавшись на манер тонкой рябины, не склонившейся, однако, головой до самого тына. Бабушкам сообщают, что в их селе теперь будет настоящая дорога. Кто-то в студии запальчиво кричит: "Даёшь водопровод!", но водопровод не дают. Татьяна Веденеева делает хитренькое лицо и говорит, - мы тут всё о том, что, мол, русские, русские, русские-прерусские, а бабушки-то между прочим евреи удмуртские. Публика реагирует неодобрительным "ууу", Веденеевой указывают, что Удмуртия - это Россия, но Веденеева настаивает: надо обязательно поговорить о том, что бабушки удмуртские, потому что им это будет приятно! Бабушкам уже, похоже, нехорошо: столько, сколько они стояли, я устала лежать. Депутат Митрофанов хихикает и неоднократно высказывает мысль, что бабушки сейчас же должны поехать бухать отмечать. Между прочим, фирменная футболка с бабушкобурановской символикой на депутата Митрофанова, видимо, не налезла, поэтому он просто положил её на пузо, под пиджак; по ходу его трепотни футболка печально отваливается.
> В конце опять врубают караоке, запев опять не удаётся, на припеве опять все сходятся, ведущий Зеленский танцует, как говно с моторчиком.
> 
> Слава богу, что Россия не заняла первое место: тогда бы бурановские бабушки не выжили.


Оригинал

----------

Дхармананда (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> А копейки, - это сколько? Еду и жилье бесплатное при этом дают?


На последней конференции по этой программе в нашем вузе участники сказали, как я понял, что оплата жилья и еда - из тех денег, что они заработали. Я не помню, к сожалению, величину зарплат, но свободных денег после оплаты жилья и питания у них осталось не много (типа как мы даем детям на мелкие расходы). Основную часть средств детям на перелет, визы и прочие орг. расходы профинансировал вуз, а чтобы дети не чувствовали себя бедными и могли что-то купить для отдыха, им помогли деньгами родители.

Кстати, простые смертные тоже не смогут воспользоваться программой. Конкурсный отбор в вузе пройдут только "достойные" (ну, Вы понимаете, кто у нас в вузах самые "достойные" - у кого или денег пресс, или папа вузу помогает серьезно, или через администрацию района/города давят, ну и т.д.). Я эту кухню знаю - сам в ней работаю.

В то же время было очень жалко этих ребятишек. Они-то, действительно, все представили в своём уме в хорошем свете, и им, действительно, интересно было + побывали в США (может, никогда больше не побывают). Они счастливы, несмотря на тяжелую работу. Нам со стороны, конечно, все казалось по другому, то есть мы видели черновую сторону процесса, финансовую, могли независимо сравнить их отдых и отдых их сверстников, которые не работали, а чисто отдыхали.
Но ребятам ничего не стали говорить, чтобы не портить им впечатления от поездки. Пусть будут счастливы. Одно только противно - цинизм человеческий, когда толстосумы из одной страны нанимают почти бесплатную рабочую силу из другой, бедной, страны, а официально выдают это за программы разного там обмена.

Одно радует, что ребятишки вырвались хоть на пару месяцев из российской дыры. Хотя бы ценой тяжелой работы.

----------

Савелов Александр (14.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Выписка из амбулаторной карты врача 80-го левела:

----------

Echo (31.05.2012), Joy (31.05.2012), Pema Sonam (31.05.2012), Shunja (31.05.2012), Аньезка (31.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (31.05.2012), Джигме (01.06.2012), Дхармананда (31.05.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Сауди (31.05.2012), Сергей Пара (10.12.2014), Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012), Чиффа (31.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Выписка из амбулаторной карты врача 80-го левела:


И ведь, что удивительно, в аптеке такой рецепт на раз прочтут.
У меня такое ощущение, что врачей специально учат так писать, чтобы непосвящённые не прочли.

----------

Joy (31.05.2012), Shunja (31.05.2012), Савелов Александр (04.09.2018), Сауди (31.05.2012), Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Alex

Демонстрация врачей закончилась провалом — власти так и не смогли прочитать, что написано на плакатах и транспарантах.

----------

Joy (31.05.2012), Pema Sonam (31.05.2012), Shunja (31.05.2012), Буль (31.05.2012), Винд (31.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (31.05.2012), Джигме (01.06.2012), Дхармананда (31.05.2012), Кузьмич (31.05.2012), Ондрий (31.05.2012), Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012), Юй Кан (31.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Демонстрация врачей закончилась провалом — власти так и не смогли прочитать, что написано на плакатах и транспарантах.

----------

Alex (31.05.2012), Shunja (31.05.2012), Буль (31.05.2012), Кузьмич (31.05.2012), Ондрий (31.05.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012), Юй Кан (31.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У меня такое ощущение, что врачей специально учат так писать, чтобы непосвящённые не прочли.


Причём, это касается любых врачей! Тибетские традиционные врачи тоже пишут такой же ужасной скорописью.

----------


## Neroli



----------

Echo (31.05.2012), Аньезка (31.05.2012), Буль (31.05.2012), Дхармананда (31.05.2012), Кузьмич (31.05.2012), Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Топпер

> Причём, это касается любых врачей! Тибетские традиционные врачи тоже пишут такой же ужасной скорописью.


Это заговор...... массонский, возможно  :Smilie:

----------

Сауди (31.05.2012), Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

А кто нибудь на БФ уже попробовал засунуть  лампочку?
Во всем мире зарегистрировано три случая, когда «Хаммер» переворачивался на ровном месте. Два из них - в израильской армии. 
Как это делается?
Ну, во-первых, надо ехать задним ходом.
Во-вторых, делать это очень быстро.
В-третьих, надо, набрав скорость, резко развернуться.
Думаете, опрокинется?
Хрен. Это же «Хаммер»!
Поэтому, в-четвертых, надо при развороте со всей дури врезать по тормозам.
Вот тогда - да. Тогда опрокинется.
Короче, номер для автородео. И в какой, по-вашему, ситуации армейский джип выделывает такие акробатические этюды?

Да только в одной.
Сидят, стало быть, солдаты и скучают. А скучающий солдат, знаете ли - страшный человек. Что может взбрести в его одуревшую от армейской рутины голову - это ни в сказке сказать, ни за два дня обгадить. И вот от скуки заходит у них спор: можно ли на ровном месте перевернуть «Хаммер». Слово за слово - решили проверить экспериментально.

Проверили.
Перевернули.
Ура! Заработало! Уй-ё-о-о:

Ну хорошо, скажете вы, это был первый «Хаммер». А второй?

А со вторым было примерно так:
- Слыхал? На такой-то базе «хаммер» перевернули.
- Да не свисти.
- Точно говорю!
- Да нельзя его перевернуть!
- Да я тебе говорю! Они как раз решили проверить, можно ли это сделать.
- Идиоты. Ну и?
- Ну и. Можно. Задним ходом, разворот - и по тормозам.
- Бред! Не перевернешь его так.
- Ах, так?! Спорим, переверну?...

----------

Echo (31.05.2012), Wyrd (31.05.2012), Буль (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Фил



----------

Neroli (31.05.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), Аньезка (31.05.2012), Кузьмич (31.05.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012), Юй Кан (31.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

А у меня коллеги как-то при помощи БТРа у лесовоза передний мост вырвали.

----------

Wyrd (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> А у меня коллеги как-то при помощи БТРа у лесовоза передний мост вырвали.


Какие коллеги? Буддийские монахи?

----------

Alex (31.05.2012), Pema Sonam (31.05.2012), Wyrd (31.05.2012), Аньезка (31.05.2012), Буль (31.05.2012), Винд (31.05.2012), Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Alex

Сейчас BTR придет и подробнее расскажет.

----------

Neroli (31.05.2012), Wyrd (31.05.2012), Аньезка (31.05.2012), Буль (31.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (31.05.2012), Дхармананда (31.05.2012), Савелов Александр (04.10.2013), Сергей Хос (31.05.2012), Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Какие коллеги? Буддийские монахи?


Коллеги - они всякие бывают. Как и монахи.

----------

Neroli (31.05.2012), Wyrd (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Федор Ф (31.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто собака... Правильная. : )

----------

AndyZ (31.05.2012), Echo (31.05.2012), Аньезка (31.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (31.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Коллеги - они всякие бывают. Как и монахи.


Кто из них BTR?

----------

Сергей Хос (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кто из них BTR?


БТР здесь

----------

Neroli (31.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (31.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

За 20 лет до Казимира Малевича:


а также:
«Никогда не откладывай на завтра то, что можешь сделать послезавтра».
«…С деньгами даже бедность переносится легче, не правда ли?»
«Что есть лентяй: это человек, который даже не делает вид, что работает».
«Труднее всего пережить — конец месяца, особенно последние тридцать дней».
«Пока мы соображаем, как бы получше убить время, время методично убивает нас».
( Альфонс Алле, «Штучки»)

----------

Echo (31.05.2012), Neroli (31.05.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (31.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Юй Кан (31.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> За 20 лет до Казимира Малевича:


Не, битый пиксел нашего Малевича -- правильнее, с любой стороны! : ))

----------

Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Не, битый пиксел нашего Малевича -- правильнее, с любой стороны! : ))


Яркая иллюстрация одинаковых по форме но совершенно разных по содержанию вещей!
Супрематизм и конструктивизм - пульс нашего времени.

----------

Федор Ф (31.05.2012)

----------


## Joy



----------

Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Echo (31.05.2012), Neroli (31.05.2012), sergey (31.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (31.05.2012), Джигме (01.06.2012), Дхармананда (31.05.2012), лесник (01.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Сергей Хос (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012), Шавырин (31.05.2012), Юй Кан (31.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Neroli (31.05.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (31.05.2012), Кузьмич (31.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012), Юй Кан (31.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Яркая иллюстрация одинаковых по форме но совершенно разных по содержанию вещей!
> Супрематизм и конструктивизм - пульс нашего времени.


В том-то и штука, что как раз по форме (рупе) Малевич -- безупречнее! : )
Ибо он, ежли вкрай вумно сказывать : ), ощутил во всей полноте крепчание Кали-юги. Вот.
А уж какое "содержание" (наму) кто "вкладывает" в одно даже, допустим, и то же -- дело сугубо приватное...

Что до "пульса нашего времени", то тут, по мне, преобладает компостмодернизм. %)
Хотя и это тоже -- вопрос той самой намы... : )

----------

Федор Ф (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Просто собака... Правильная. : )


Китай  :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (31.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pema Sonam (31.05.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Фил (01.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012), Юй Кан (31.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

А хумор-то, однако, крепчает и крепчает! : ))

----------

Wyrd (31.05.2012), Аньезка (31.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Максим Галкин, увидев "Бурановских бабушек" на "Евровидении", пожалел, что так рано женился.

----------

Аньезка (31.05.2012), Винд (01.06.2012), Фил (01.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2012), Чиффа (01.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Pyro (06.06.2012), Shunja (01.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.06.2012), Дхармананда (01.06.2012), Карло (05.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.06.2012), Сергей Пара (10.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Лапу то как растопырил!)))


Не все любят, когда их трогают))


Интересно, как бы он в московском метро промеж фонариков так скатился?))

----------

Shunja (01.06.2012), Алексей Е (03.06.2012), Дхармананда (01.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.06.2012), Федор Ф (02.06.2012), Фил (01.06.2012), Шавырин (01.06.2012), Юй Кан (01.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Не спеши, а то успеешь! : )

<lj-embed><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,115,0" width="550" height="412" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" id="video_player_404888"><param name="id" value="video_player_404888"/><param name="movie" value="http://www.yapfiles.ru/static/play.swf"/><param name="flashvars" value="st=vMDA0MDQ4ODgt7de8"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="quality" value="high"/><embed src="http://www.yapfiles.ru/static/play.swf" flashvars="st=vMDA0MDQ4ODgt7de8" quality="high" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="550" height="412" wmode="transparent" pluginspage="http://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/></object></lj-embed>

----------

Lion Miller (01.06.2012), Shunja (01.06.2012), Алевлад (01.06.2012), Аньезка (01.06.2012), Кузьмич (03.06.2012), Нико (04.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

тонкий юмор про талантливых писателей [многа букф]
http://goo.gl/w6q6b

----------

Кузьмич (03.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pyro (06.06.2012), Shunja (01.06.2012), Wyrd (01.06.2012), Дхармананда (01.06.2012), Кузьмич (03.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Недомашний ЁЖ - домашнее стихийное бедствие! %)

----------

Neroli (01.06.2012), Алевлад (02.06.2012), Кузьмич (03.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.06.2012), Фил (01.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вложение 9342

----------

Pema Sonam (01.06.2012), Алевлад (03.06.2012), Буль (01.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (02.06.2012), Дхармананда (02.06.2012), Кузьмич (03.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.06.2012), Сергей Хос (02.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Чтоб Вы знали, на заборах пишут не только ругательства :Smilie:

----------

Echo (03.06.2012), Pema Sonam (02.06.2012), Алевлад (02.06.2012), Аньезка (02.06.2012), Буль (02.06.2012), Кузьмич (03.06.2012), Нико (04.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.06.2012), Сауди (02.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (03.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.06.2012), Echo (03.06.2012), Joy (03.10.2012), Kit (02.06.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), Алевлад (03.06.2012), Алексей Е (03.06.2012), Винд (06.06.2012), Кузьмич (03.06.2012), Нико (04.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Echo (03.06.2012), Буль (02.06.2012), Германн (16.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (02.06.2012), Джигме (03.06.2012), Дхармананда (04.06.2012), Иван Петров (04.06.2012), Кузьмич (03.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2012), Сауди (02.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2012), Юй Кан (02.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

На популярной лекции по астрономии:
Лектор: Столкновение неизбежно: Млечный Путь столкнётся с Туманностью Андромеды! Туманность Андромеды несётся навстречу Млечному Пути со скоростью 400 тысяч километров в час, и слияние галактик произойдёт примерно через 4 миллиарда лет. При этом Солнечная система, возможно, будет разрушена.
Из зала: Простите, через сколько лет?
Лектор: Через 4 миллиарда.
Из зала: Ну слава Богу. Мне послышалось, что через 4 миллиона.

----------

Anthony (03.06.2012), Liza Lyolina (04.06.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), Алевлад (03.06.2012), Буль (02.06.2012), Джигме (03.06.2012), Дхармананда (04.06.2012), Кунсанг (03.06.2012), Нико (04.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.06.2012), Федор Ф (02.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2012), Юй Кан (02.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 


А дзен-буддист спросил бы: "Обладает ли собака природой Шарикова?"

----------

Pyro (06.06.2012), Нико (04.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чтоб Вы знали, на заборах пишут не только ругательства


Вариация на тему God Loves You.

----------

Echo (03.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Сегодня во время занятий цигуном на лужайке подверглись стороннему мониторингу (фоту сделала я  :Smilie:  )
Он продолжительное время так сидел и наблюдал.

----------

Pyro (06.06.2012), Алевлад (03.06.2012), Алексей Е (03.06.2012), Джигме (03.06.2012), Кузьмич (03.06.2012), Маша_ла (03.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Юй Кан (04.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Anthony (03.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (04.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Ижевск. Напоминание водителям.

----------

Akaguma (03.06.2012), Anthony (03.06.2012), Echo (03.06.2012), Joy (03.10.2012), Pema Sonam (03.06.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), Алевлад (03.06.2012), Алексей Е (03.06.2012), Алексей Каверин (03.06.2012), Артем Тараненко (03.06.2012), Джигме (04.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.06.2012), Дмитрий Белов (03.06.2012), Иван Петров (04.06.2012), Карло (05.06.2012), Кузьмич (03.06.2012), Маша_ла (03.06.2012), Нико (04.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2012), Пайпер (04.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (04.06.2012), Савелов Александр (14.05.2020), Содпа Тхарчен (03.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2012), Чиффа (04.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Pema Sonam (03.06.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), Джигме (04.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алексей Каверин (03.06.2012), Дхармананда (04.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Интересно, иерархия миров имеет капиталистический устрой ?
Дхамма - Я являюсь тебой
Боги - Мы управляем тобой
Полу боги - Мы обманываем тебя
Асуры - Мы стреляем в тебя
Люди - Мы едим за тебя
Голодные духи(справа) - Мы кормим всех
Ады (слева) - Мы работаем за всех

----------

Дмитрий Балашов (20.01.2013), Кузьмич (03.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%...8_%D1%88%D0%B8

----------

Bob (03.06.2012), Алексей Каверин (03.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (04.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (04.06.2012), Кузьмич (03.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2012), Юй Кан (04.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сегодня во время занятий цигуном на лужайке подверглись стороннему мониторингу (фоту сделала я  )
> Он продолжительное время так сидел и наблюдал.


А чего Вы хотели? За понаехами везде нужон глаз да глаз, чтоб они ничего непотребного, упаси, не нацигунили! : ))

----------

Аньезка (04.06.2012), Сауди (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вариация на тему God Loves You.


А ещё вариация на тему: "Мир полон маленьких нирван"  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (04.06.2012), Сергей Хос (04.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А чего Вы хотели? За понаехами везде нужон глаз да глаз, чтоб они ничего непотребного, упаси, не нацигунили! : ))


Я почему-то сначала прочла "за монахами".

----------


## Wyrd

> Вариация на тему God Loves You.


еще одна)

----------

Буль (04.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (04.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd



----------

Joy (03.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (04.06.2012), Иван Петров (04.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (04.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

Это просто отвал башки!  :EEK!: 
Я имею в виду Rainbow Bus.
Вопрос "На фига?!!!"

----------

Аньезка (04.06.2012), Буль (04.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/n05_KO-YHBc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Мощь креста, а также Православное астральное карате

----------

Pyro (06.06.2012), Алексей Каверин (04.06.2012), Кузьмич (04.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

"Вот что крест животворящий делает!" (с)  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (04.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.06.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/n05_KO-YHBc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> Мощь креста, а также Православное астральное карате


Ужас, и ведь ведутся люди на подобную шизотерию.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Aion (05.06.2012), Bob (04.06.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), Алевлад (05.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

*The Uncertainty of the Poet*

 I am a poet.
 I am very fond of bananas.

 I am bananas.
 I am very fond of a poet.

 I am a poet of bananas.
 I am very fond.

 A fond poet of 'I am, I am'-
 Very bananas.

 Fond of 'Am I bananas?
 Am I?'-a very poet.

 Bananas of a poet!
 Am I fond? Am I very?

 Poet bananas! I am.
 I am fond of a 'very.'

 I am of very fond bananas.
 Am I a poet?

/ Wendy Cope/ 

Поищите также вокальные переложения этого стихотворения (например на youtube) - они жгут!
Например Kurt Elling - Uncertainty Of Poet, чистый вокализ.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (04.06.2012), Иван Петров (04.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Стишки - пирожки

Один наушник мой сломался
 А с ним свод черепа, нога.
Зато теперь я знаю точно
Где пешеходный переход..

*****************************

На этой улице подростком
Гонял по крышам голубей
Возьмёшь подростка за лодыжку
Над головой крутя бежишь

----------

Дхармананда (05.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

освобождение  :Smilie:  
Внутри отмечено сколько раз сделал Нёндро. Скорлупа эго раскололась и произошло освобождение.

----------

Aion (05.06.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), Алевлад (05.06.2012), Алексей Каверин (04.06.2012), Дхармананда (05.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.06.2012), Фил (05.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> *The Uncertainty of the Poet*
> 
>  I am a poet.
>  I am very fond of bananas.
> 
>  I am bananas.
>  I am very fond of a poet.
> 
>  I am a poet of bananas.
> ...


Ну, что здесь можно сказать? Английский юмор, причём, уэлльский. Welsh, то бишь.

----------

Фил (05.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Aion (05.06.2012), Anthony (05.06.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.06.2012), Дхармананда (05.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Передача нашептыванием (тру).

----------

Aion (05.06.2012), Pema Sonam (05.06.2012), Алевлад (05.06.2012), Нико (05.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> освобождение


А, что это на стенках яйца? Если подсчёт недель, то вертикальных палочек должно быть шесть?

----------

Фил (05.06.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> А, что это на стенках яйца? Если подсчёт недель, то вертикальных палочек должно быть шесть?


Хм. Может 7  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А, что это на стенках яйца? Если подсчёт недель, то вертикальных палочек должно быть шесть?


Это сколько раз сделал по 4 упражнения Нёндро. Скорлупа эго раскололась и освободился.

----------

Джигме (05.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.06.2012), Фил (05.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вотъ. Чесслово фотошопила не я! :Smilie:  Я б сделала покрасочней.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (06.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.06.2012), Савелов Александр (14.05.2020)

----------


## Wyrd

как будто чтение ламрима избавит от неведения)

----------

Буль (05.06.2012), Шавырин (05.06.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

Что говорят разные психотерапевты, если у них спросить "Как пройти на вокзал?" 

Бихевиорист: «Поднимите правую ногу, продвиньте её вперед, наступите ею. Хорошо. Держите конфетку».

Глубинный психотерапевт: «Вы хотите уехать?»

Психоаналитик: «Вы имеете в виду это длинное тёмное здание, где постоянно туда-сюда, туда-сюда поезда ездят?»

Гештальттерапевт: «Разреши себе хотеть попасть на вокзал».

Танцевальный терапевт: «Давайте станцуем танец встреч и расставаний!»

Биоэнергетик: «Делай «Ш-ш-ш…ш-ш-ш…ш-ш-ш…» и скажите, что Вы ощущаете».

Семейный терапевт: «Для кого из семьи особенно важно, чтобы Вы шли на вокзал?».

Системный семейный терапевт: «Я спрашиваю себя, что бы сказала Ваша мать, если бы этот вопрос ей задал её отец?».

Логотерапевт: «Какой смысл в том, чтобы идти на вокзал?».

Провокационный терапевт: «Спорим, что Вы никогда не узнаете это!».

Реинкарнационный терапевт: «Вернитесь во времена до твоего рождения. Что это за карма, которая вынуждает тебя быть зависимым от других?».

Психотерапевт гуманистического толка: «Если Ты действительно туда хочешь попасть – то сам найдешь путь».

НЛПер: «Представьте, что ты уже там. Какие шаги ты предпринял?»

Гипнотерапевт: «Закройте глаза. Ваше бессознательное знает путь к вокзалу».

Креативщик: «Прыгайте на одной ноге до тех пор, пока Ваше тело не высвободит идею».

Духовный целитель: «Для ответа нам нужно много позитивной энергии. Давай построим Круг Силы и найдем твоего ангела-хранителя».

Коуч: «Если я разжую Вам решение, то это не разрешит Вашу основную проблему».

Психиатр: «Вокзал? Поезд? Плацкарт, купе или СВ?»

----------

Pema Sonam (05.06.2012), Shunja (05.06.2012), Буль (05.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (07.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Самый большой юмор в том, что поборники строгих правил расслабляются, забываются и начинают получать удовольствие от жизни. Я имею в виду участников форума.  :Wink:

----------

Буль (05.06.2012), Федор Ф (06.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В откуда Вы знаете, что они не расслаблены и не получают удовольствие даже в самые строгие моменты? :Smilie: 





> как будто чтение ламрима избавит от неведения)


 А Вы уже попробовали? :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А Вы уже попробовали?


Я пробовал. Уменьшает неведение. Но не избавляет.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.06.2012), Wyrd (05.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (06.06.2012), Сергей Бугаев (19.04.2021), Содпа Тхарчен (05.06.2012), Фил (05.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Не, а что, неплохой был бы способ выкорчевать самый корень сансары  :Big Grin: 

хороший пассаж есть в Муламадхъямака-карике:
All the buddhas have said that emptiness
Definitely eliminates all viewpoints.
Those who have the view of emptiness
Are said to be incurable
эмахо!

----------

Фил (05.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Содпа Тхарчен (05.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

навеяло



>

----------

Dechen Norzang (09.06.2012), Pema Sonam (05.06.2012), Алевлад (05.06.2012), Аньезка (05.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (06.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja



----------

Echo (06.06.2012), Joy (05.06.2012), Zom (06.06.2012), Алевлад (05.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Там явно не хватает самого главного круга!
Осталось только определить возраст  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (06.06.2012), Алевлад (05.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), Николай Бе (06.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (06.06.2012), Федор Ф (06.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Там явно не хватает самого главного круга!
> Осталось только определить возраст


Тогда Колесо - за пределы прямоугольника с остальными  :Smilie:

----------


## Алевлад

> Самый большой юмор в том, что поборники строгих правил расслабляются, забываются и начинают получать удовольствие от жизни. Я имею в виду участников форума.


"смирите гордыню смирения" так.что ли?

----------


## Топпер

> Хм. Может 7


Шесть. Седьмая - перечёркивает.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Anthony (07.06.2012), Pyro (06.06.2012), Буль (06.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (06.06.2012), Дхармананда (06.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (06.06.2012), Сауди (06.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Что тут сказать..... православно!

----------

Bob (06.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (06.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> 


Какая прелесть!!!! А сколько стоят освящённые шапочки и платочки, варежки, масло и сухарики?

----------


## Akaguma

Пошел курайник-style. А чо, поржом над убогими христианами.

----------


## Нико

> Пошел курайник-style. А чо, поржом над убогими христианами.


Нет, буддисты тоже такими бывают. Просто разница в том, что пускают в храм без предварительного благословения.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я пробовал. Уменьшает неведение. Но не избавляет.


Не так пробовали.

----------


## Akaguma

> Просто разница в том, что пускают в храм без предварительного благословения.


Если немного вникнуть, то становится понятно, что подразумевается ВЪЕЗД на автомобиле. На что собственно и требуется благословение, читай "разрешение". Такие правила во многих православных монастырях действуют. А еще надоть благословение на фото- и видеосъемку.

----------

Алевлад (07.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Если немного вникнуть, то становится понятно, что подразумевается ВЪЕЗД на автомобиле. На что собственно и требуется благословение, читай "разрешение". Такие правила во многих православных монастырях действуют. А еще надоть благословение на фото- и видеосъемку.


Ну, это совсем иносказательно тогда. Я бы не сделала такой вывод из данной вывески.

----------


## Akaguma

> Ну, это совсем иносказательно тогда. Я бы не сделала такой вывод из данной вывески.


http://www.uralafon.perm.ru/palomnic...vila-palomnika

----------


## Нико

> Памятка паломника
> 
> Помните, что в монастыре на все испрашивают благословения (в том числе на фото и видеосъемку, въезд на территорию монастыря на автомобиле и др.) и неукоснительно его выполняют.
> 
> При совершении паломничества в Белогорский Свято-Николаевский мужской монастырь рекомендуем:
> 
>     взять с собой бутылочки для Святой воды из источника Святителя Николая;
>     взять с собой деньги для пожертвований, для приобретения духовной литературы, икон и пр.;
>     монастырь принимает пожертвования в виде продуктов питания, мужской одежды, предметов быта;
>     на паломнике должен быть нательный крест.







> Что нужно знать о правилах церковного благочестия
> 
> Прежде всего, подходя к храму, православные люди совершают крестное знамение и поясной поклон. При этом взирают на его святые купола и кресты. Крестное знамение должно совершаться благоговейно. Крестясь, человек изображает на себе символ Христовых страданий за грехи человеческие. Поэтому делать это следует с величайшим благоговением и вниманием. Небрежное совершение крестного знамения является грехом.






> Одежда должна соответствовать полу. Женщины должны быть одеты в платье с длинными рукавами или в блузку (также с длинными рукавами) с юбкой, закрывающей ноги. Брюки, как преимущественно мужская одежда, не приняты.





> Когда подойдете к священнику, поклонитесь ему в пояс и попросите его благословить вас. Для этого сложите ладони крестом: правую на левую, ладонями вверх и преклоните голову. Священник осенит вас крестным знамением. Благословляя, священник складывает пальцы так, что они изображают греческие буквы Iс Хс, значит Иисус Христос. Получив благословение, поцелуйте руку священника, благословляющую вас, как невидимую руку Самого Христа. После этого вы можете задать вопрос. Если священник торопится, а ваш вопрос безотлагательный, постарайтесь сформулировать его кратко, без лишних подробностей.
> 
> Если вы хотите поговорить со священником или исповедоваться, то спросите, когда он сможет это сделать. Желательно договориться об этом заранее.


Уважаю православие. Всё строго, без баловства и ганапудж в мини-юбках.

----------

Алик (17.03.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Это так умильно, но я не понимаю что за места такие болят при искушениях, на которые можно платочек надеть?

----------

Буль (06.06.2012), Дубинин (06.06.2012), Нико (06.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (06.06.2012), Сергей Хос (07.06.2012), Спокойный (06.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Об иллюзиях

----------

Алевлад (07.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.06.2012), Сергей Ч (06.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.06.2012), Спокойный (06.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это так умильно, но я не понимаю что за места такие болят при искушениях, на которые можно платочек надеть?


 Нероли, ну неужели воображения не хватает? :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Блондинка вдребезги разбила мужскую логику путём сорокаминутного объяснения сотруднику ГИБДД, что её права остались в другой сумочке, поскольку вчера она была в других босоножках.

----------

Joy (06.06.2012), Neroli (06.06.2012), Алик (17.03.2013), Джигме (08.06.2012), Нико (07.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (07.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja



----------

Echo (08.06.2012), Neroli (06.06.2012), Wyrd (06.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (07.06.2012), Фил (06.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Alexey Elkin (07.06.2012), AndyZ (06.06.2012), Pema Sonam (06.06.2012), Буль (06.06.2012), Винд (06.06.2012), Джигме (08.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (06.06.2012), Нико (07.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (07.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.06.2012), Фил (07.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pema Sonam (06.06.2012), Джигме (08.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (07.06.2012), Фил (07.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Alexey Elkin (07.06.2012), AndyZ (07.06.2012), Аньезка (07.06.2012), Буль (07.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.06.2012), Маша_ла (09.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (07.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Alexey Elkin (07.06.2012), Алевлад (08.06.2012), Буль (07.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (07.06.2012), Фил (07.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вложение 9407


Кстати люди не прознали, что можно ещё большей гешефт делать если шапочка будет не простая - освящённая на останках тела Пантелеймона, а из фольги

----------

Буль (07.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Кстати люди не прознали, что можно ещё большей гешефт делать если шапочка будет не простая - освящённая на останках тела Пантелеймона, а из фольги


Это из футурамы ))))

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (08.06.2012), Алевлад (08.06.2012), Буль (07.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.06.2012), Дхармананда (08.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Dechen Norzang (09.06.2012), Алевлад (08.06.2012), Буль (07.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.06.2012), Дхармананда (08.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Фил (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pyro (08.06.2012), Буль (07.06.2012), Джигме (08.06.2012), Дхармананда (08.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), Маша_ла (09.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (08.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Dechen Norzang (09.06.2012), Алевлад (08.06.2012), Буль (07.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.06.2012), Маша_ла (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.06.2012), Сергей Хос (07.06.2012), Федор Ф (08.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012), Шавырин (07.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

"т" забыли в "доказательстве" при фотошопе, - слишком увлеклись *"Т"*русами 2006. :Big Grin:

----------

Алевлад (09.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe

> ...


 Ничего не бесполезная кстати. Иврит, арабское письмо и не только - хорошая практика.  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Aion (10.06.2012), Bob (08.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.06.2012), Кунсанг (08.06.2012), Нико (08.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.06.2012), Сергей Ч (08.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Aion (10.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), Джигме (08.06.2012), Кунсанг (08.06.2012), Маша_ла (09.06.2012), Нико (08.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.06.2012), Юй Кан (08.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Прикольно угорает Рева
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR3zB3HiOcI

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (08.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..угорает Рева..


 жжот..

----------


## Кунсанг

> жжот..


Не то слово...

----------


## Anthony

Ну, раз уж про Ревву  :Big Grin: 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/76ftiqjPwyQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот так только на БФ и узнаешь, чем живет Россия :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> ...


Развёртка такой сбычи мечт (плюс йога сна, плюс достижение пробуждения и многое другое, уж не говоря о гуманно-симметричном наказании докучающего комара : ):

----------


## Anthony

"Здравствуйте! Мой папа помешан на Лайме Вайкуле. Пожалуйста, сделайте что-нибудь!" Лайма Сидоров, 9 лет

----------

Wyrd (08.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), Нико (08.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг



----------

Джигме (08.06.2012), Нико (08.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (10.06.2012), Anthony (08.06.2012), Neroli (08.06.2012), Zom (09.06.2012), Джигме (08.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.06.2012), Дхармананда (08.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), Кунсанг (08.06.2012), Нико (08.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.06.2012), Сергей Ч (08.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> "Здравствуйте! Мой папа помешан на Лайме Вайкуле. Пожалуйста, сделайте что-нибудь!" Лайма Сидоров, 9 лет


Ну что тут сделать, зовите его уже папа Вайкул.

----------

Нико (08.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> 


Плавленный сыр прекратит этот парадокс :Smilie:

----------

Нико (08.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Плавленный сыр прекратит этот парадокс


В Индии только плавленый и еть. ))))

----------


## Джигме

> В Индии только плавленый и еть. ))))


Видимо они над этим парадоксом давно бились :Smilie:

----------

Нико (08.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> В Индии только плавленый и еть. ))))


??? в Индии нет нормального сыра??? Нет Пармезана и Рокфора??? Я поражён.

Не поеду в Индию...  :Frown:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (09.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Neroli (08.06.2012), Алевлад (09.06.2012), Джигме (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> ??? в Индии нет нормального сыра??? Нет Пармезана и Рокфора??? Я поражён.
> 
> Не поеду в Индию...


 Есть местами, но заграничные и за бешеные деньги. ((((((

Во-во, нечего там делать. Если только Вы не любите лепешки, переслащеный чай с молоком, чечевицу и рис. Тоска зелёная.

----------


## Нико

А, ещё есть некое подобие пиццы. Но только в "цифилизованных" турместах. Там, где туалеты также имеются. Извините, накопилось. ((((

----------

Фил (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Во-во, нечего там делать. Если только Вы не любите лепешки, переслащеный чай с молоком, чечевицу и рис. Тоска зелёная.


Не, не люблю. Не поеду.
А зачем они чай сластят? Ведь с сахаром -- дороже?

----------


## Нико

> Не, не люблю. Не поеду.
> А зачем они чай сластят? Ведь с сахаром -- дороже?


Зато вкуснее, хе хе. Приходится чесать в затылке каждый день: а что вообще тут можно вкусного съесть????? Научила готовить борщ и блинчики одних поваров из местного тиб. ресторана. Бао, открывайте здесь точку! Правда, коровы -- священные животные.

----------


## Аньезка

> Во-во, нечего там делать. Если только Вы не любите лепешки, переслащеный чай с молоком, чечевицу и рис. Тоска зелёная.


Как же я скучаю по Индии и индийской кухне - это моя самая самая любимая кухня на свете.

----------


## Нико

> Как же я скучаю по Индии и индийской кухне - это моя самая самая любимая кухня на свете.


Ужас! )))))))

----------

Raudex (10.06.2012), Джигме (09.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> ??? в Индии нет нормального сыра??? Нет Пармезана и Рокфора??? Я поражён.
> 
> Не поеду в Индию...


В Индии, говорят, вообще плохо с молоком и молочными продуктами. Они всё молоко в чай переводят и в светильники. У меня сколько знакомых ни ездили, чистого молока купить не могли.

----------


## Топпер

> Зато вкуснее, хе хе. Приходится чесать в затылке каждый день: а что вообще тут можно вкусного съесть????? Научила готовить борщ и блинчики одних поваров из местного тиб. ресторана. Бао, открывайте здесь точку! Правда, коровы -- священные животные.


На Ланке, кстати, кухня тоже бедновата. Особенно если сравнивать с тайской.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ужас! )))))))


У нас любимая забегаловка есть на Пахар Гандж в Дели. Какие там вкусные самосы, чапати, панир, карри... ммм
А вот в Дхарамсале мы питались в основном в тибетских ресторанчиках. И спасибо им за то, что все таки ввели в обиход вегетарианские момо.  :Smilie: 
Чай да... почему-то несмотря на то, что Индия - это страна чая, видимо все хорошее уходит на экспорт. Местные пьют что-то непонятное, что действительно становится приемлемым лишь с добавлением молока и сахара.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

У нас вот в Челябинске и кухня хорошая и чая навалом. 
Чем мы Дели то хужей  :Frown:

----------

Zom (09.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Сергей Хос (08.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, открывайте здесь точку! Правда, коровы -- священные животные.


Не, точно не поеду. Зарежут ещё. Вместо коровы.  :Confused:  Не пойдёт.

Я вообе-то больше европеец, и кухню люблю преимущественно европейскую.
А стейки? Из чего делать стейки, если не из говядины???  :Confused:

----------


## Аньезка

> У нас вот в Челябинске и кухня хорошая и чая навалом. 
> Чем мы хужей Дели


О!)))

----------

Joy (10.06.2012), Raudex (10.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Алевлад (09.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.06.2012), Джигме (09.06.2012), Дубинин (08.06.2012), Дхармананда (09.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), Нико (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Сауди (09.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012), Юй Кан (08.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

У меня уже слез не осталось, что бы плакать  :Cry: 
Суровые мужики у нас только в Малых Карасях, а Челябинск на самом деле чеховский город.

----------

Джигме (09.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> У нас вот в Челябинске и кухня хорошая и чая навалом. 
> Чем мы Дели то хужей


Всё-таки надо будет как-нибудь к вам понаехать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В Индии, говорят, вообще плохо с молоком и молочными продуктами. Они всё молоко в чай переводят и в светильники. У меня сколько знакомых ни ездили, чистого молока купить не могли.


 Можно, я в Дхасе и в Бодхгае спокойно покупала, и даже в Гоа - в пластиковых пакетах по поллитра - пастеризованное :Smilie:  Через ночь может превратиться в очень вкусную простоквашу. А Нико, видно, что-то другое в Индии ест :Smilie:  Хотя индийские блюда я не очень и далеко не все, но тибетские - за милую душу. 

Но, наверно, постоянно жить - совсем другое. Тем более, когда съехали туристы....

----------

Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Чай да... почему-то несмотря на то, что Индия - это страна чая, видимо все хорошее уходит на экспорт. Местные пьют что-то непонятное, что действительно становится приемлемым лишь с добавлением молока и сахара.


Насколько я понимаю, их чай выращивать англичане научили. Также, как и ланкийцев. А за 100 лет настоящей чайной культуры не получить.

----------

Джигме (09.06.2012), Сергей Хос (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Anthony (09.06.2012), Neroli (09.06.2012), Pema Sonam (09.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Алевлад (09.06.2012), Джигме (09.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (09.06.2012), Дхармананда (09.06.2012), Иван Петров (09.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Рюдзи (09.06.2012), Сергей Хос (09.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.06.2012), Топпер- (09.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Zom

Челябинскую песочницу забыли:

----------

SlavaR (26.06.2012), Аньезка (09.06.2012), Джигме (09.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), Нико (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Сауди (09.06.2012), Топпер- (09.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe

Здравствуйте. Спасибо, что позвонили в нашу психиатрическую больницу. Пожалуйста прослушайте внимательно наше меню и выберите необходимую опцию.

Если у вас обсессивно-компульсивное расстройство, нажмите 1 много раз.Если у вас созависимость, то попросите кого-нибудь нажать для вас 2.Если у вас раздвоение личности, то нажмите 3 и 4 (при растроении – 3, 4, 5; и так далее)Если вы параноик, то мы знаем, кто вы и что вы хотите. Потому просто оставайтесь на линии, чтобы мы могли проследить ваш звонок.Если у вас бредовые идеи, то нажмите 7 и ваш звонок будет перенаправлен на материнский космический корабль.Если у вас шизофрения, то слушайте внимательно, и ваши голоса скажут вам, какой номер надо нажать.Если у вас маниакально депрессивное расстройство, то не важно какой номер нажимать, вы все равно не будете счастливы.Если у вас дислексия, нажмите 9696969696969696.Если у вас биполярное аффективное расстройство, то оставьте сообщение после сигнала, или до сигнала, или после сигнала. Ждите сигнала.Если у вас нарушения кратковременной памяти, то нажмите 9. Если у вас нарушения кратковременной памяти, то нажмите 9. Если у вас нарушения кратковременной памяти, то нажмите 9.Если у вас проблемы с самооценкой, то повесьте трубку – операторы слишком заняты, чтобы с вами разговаривать.Если у вас менопауза, то вам надо положить пистолет, повесить трубку, включить вентиллятор, лечь в кровать и поплакать. Это не навсегда.Если вы блондинка, не нажимайте никаких кнопок, вы все равно перепутаете.

----------

Echo (09.06.2012), Joy (09.06.2012), Neroli (09.06.2012), Балдинг (20.04.2019), Буль (09.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.06.2012), Нико (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.06.2012), Сергей Хос (09.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.06.2012), Топпер- (09.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Есть местами, но заграничные и за бешеные деньги. ((((((


Как это хорошо знакомо  :Smilie: )))))) В Китае с молоком тоже большая проблема, разве только тут в Амдо местное молоко неплохое и що. А одна пицца стоит как семь китайских блюд  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (09.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Как это хорошо знакомо )))))) В Китае с молоком тоже большая проблема, разве только тут в Амдо местное молоко неплохое и що. А одна пицца стоит как семь китайских блюд


А Вы в Амдо живёте? 

Нет, в Индии нет проблем с молоком, только свежего, непастеризованного не найти. С сыром, кисломолочными продуктами проблема есть. Помимо молока, продают только простоквашу (кёрд). А вообще всё тут приедается. Я уже не могу постоянно есть момо, тукпу и чомен (выбор в тибетских ресторанах). Либо рис, дал и чапати (индийские рестораны). Хоцца нормального европейского.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Хоцца нормального европейского.


Открыть тему про стейк?  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (09.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Открыть тему про стейк?


Я этого не вынесу  :Frown:

----------


## Anthony

> У нас вот в Челябинске и кухня хорошая и чая навалом. 
> Чем мы Дели то хужей


Навалом-то навалом ))) Но Вот что-за чай )))
Любил раньше посидеть в Поднебесной.. в деревянных домиках а-ля Китай... прикрыли гады ))

----------


## Anthony

> У меня уже слез не осталось, что бы плакать 
> Суровые мужики у нас только в Малых Карасях, а Челябинск на самом деле чеховский город.


да-да... ленарь, чмз, чтз.... сплошная Чеховщина. У всех шарфики по ветру колосятся ... одухотворенный взгляд...мм ляпота  :Big Grin:

----------


## Фил

> Не, не люблю. Не поеду.
> А зачем они чай сластят? Ведь с сахаром -- дороже?


 Не пьют они чай, это не чай, а масала. Я уже говорил http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post471510



> Чай да... почему-то несмотря на то, что Индия - это страна чая, видимо все хорошее уходит на экспорт. Местные пьют что-то непонятное, что действительно становится приемлемым лишь с добавлением молока и сахара.


Это не местные пьют что-то непонятное, а по их мнению, на экспорт отправляют какую то сушеную хрень.



> Насколько я понимаю, их чай выращивать англичане научили. Также, как и ланкийцев. А за 100 лет настоящей чайной культуры не получить.


 Именно.


В России до 90х годов прошлого века был если чай - то "индийский" или "цейлонский". А "зеленый чай" такого словосочетания то не было

----------

Топпер- (09.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Не пьют они чай, это не чай, а масала.


Нет, это чай с масалой. Ежедневно вижу процесс приготовления. Сыплют в кастрюлю с кипящей водой заварку, потом молоко, сахар и специи. Кипятят ещё минут пять-семь. Вот, собственно, и весь процесс.

----------

Аньезка (09.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Кипяченый чай... мда)

----------


## Нико

> Кипяченый чай... мда)


Чифир же тоже кипятят.

----------


## Фил

> Нет, это чай с масалой. Ежедневно вижу процесс приготовления. Сыплют в кастрюлю с кипящей водой заварку, потом молоко, сахар и специи. Кипятят ещё минут пять-семь. Вот, собственно, и весь процесс.


 Я имел в виду что это не чай. Так называемый чай-масала. Да, они его именно варят. Получается горячий сладкий напиток.

----------

Топпер- (09.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Neroli (09.06.2012), Pyro (09.06.2012), Wyrd (09.06.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Дхармананда (09.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.06.2012), Федор Ф (11.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012), Шавырин (09.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Yeshe (11.06.2012), Дхармананда (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.06.2012), Юй Кан (09.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> А Вы в Амдо живёте? 
> 
> Нет, в Индии нет проблем с молоком, только свежего, непастеризованного не найти. С сыром, кисломолочными продуктами проблема есть. Помимо молока, продают только простоквашу (кёрд). А вообще всё тут приедается. Я уже не могу постоянно есть момо, тукпу и чомен (выбор в тибетских ресторанах). Либо рис, дал и чапати (индийские рестораны). Хоцца нормального европейского.


Нико как то странно все. Я в Дхасе видел много разных ресторанов. Конечно не все что они там выставляли как европейскую кухню таковой являлась, но тем не менее.  Я там помню даже подобие мексиканской и итальянской кухни видел и ел. И пиццу нормальную там все таки можно найти без труда.

----------


## Джигме

> Нет, это чай с масалой. Ежедневно вижу процесс приготовления. Сыплют в кастрюлю с кипящей водой заварку, потом молоко, сахар и специи. Кипятят ещё минут пять-семь. Вот, собственно, и весь процесс.


Помню мне масалу быстрого приготовления приносили. В кипяченное молоко бросают пакетик чая и сахар по вкусу :Smilie:

----------

Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В России до 90х годов прошлого века был если чай - то "индийский" или "цейлонский". А "зеленый чай" такого словосочетания то не было


Да, зелёного не было. Я первый раз попробовал зелёный чай, как диковинку, в 1986 году.
Зато был знаменитый грузинский чай, с толчёными пеньками.

----------


## Фил

> Да, зелёного не было. Я первый раз попробовал зелёный чай, как диковинку, в 1986 году.
> Зато был знаменитый грузинский чай, с толчёными пеньками.


 Эх, был также грузинский чай сорта "Букет", но очень мало (это сорт, который выше сорта "Экстра", который выше "Высшего", который в своею очередь выше "Первого" сорта, ужас как круто!), т.е. теоретически в Грузии были все условия для выращивания чая. Но надо было либо собирать вручную, либо очень точно настраивать по высоте ножи чайных комбайнов. И первое и даже второе делать было лень. Поэтому ножи ставили пониже и получался чай с ветками  :Smilie:  Зато план по чаю - перевыполнен.

----------

Wyrd (09.06.2012), Буль (09.06.2012), Топпер- (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe

открыть тему про чай?  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (09.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Есть местами, но заграничные и за бешеные деньги. ((((((
> 
> Во-во, нечего там делать. Если только Вы не любите лепешки, переслащеный чай с молоком, чечевицу и рис. Тоска зелёная.


А самое ужасное, что туда нельзя привозить свои продукты. Я вообще в шоке, чем там ребенка кормить буду и все такое..

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> открыть тему про чай?


уже есть

----------

Шавырин (09.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> открыть тему про чай?


Нам, скорее нужна тема "Эх..... как это было в нашу молодость  :Smilie: " и "молодёжь сейчас не та пошла"  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012), Шавырин (09.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Алевлад (09.06.2012), Буль (09.06.2012), Дхармананда (09.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.06.2012), Топпер- (09.06.2012), Шавырин (09.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Что-то мне подсказывает, что это тоже Челябинск)))

----------

Neroli (09.06.2012), Pyro (09.06.2012), Zom (10.06.2012), Буль (09.06.2012), Дхармананда (09.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.06.2012), Топпер- (09.06.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Сообщение от Фил
> 
> 
> В России до 90х годов прошлого века был если чай - то "индийский" или "цейлонский". А "зеленый чай" такого словосочетания то не было
> 
> 
> Да, зелёного не было. Я первый раз попробовал зелёный чай, как диковинку, в 1986 году.
> Зато был знаменитый грузинский чай, с толчёными пеньками.


А я пил зеленый чай и в 70-х годах. В Волгограде в то время везде стоял на полках в магазинах, пылился - популярностью не пользовался. Просто продавался, возможно, не во всех регионах Советского Союза. Мы, например, посылали его (вместе с горчичным маслом) родственникам в Белоруссию - там этого не было. 
А повсеместное распространение зеленого чая в 86 + годах, кажется, связано с возникшим дефицитом черного.

----------

Буль (09.06.2012), Топпер- (09.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe

Это наверное американский челябинск... кстати погуляйте по ссылке - там много такого реднековского  челябинска... Переводить надо?

http://www.joevautour.com/funandgame...x/redneck.html

----------

Neroli (09.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.06.2012), Топпер- (09.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что это тоже Челябинск)))


Сейчас помоется и его сварят и съедят суровые челябинские мясоеды.

----------


## Neroli

> Это наверное американский челябинск... кстати погуляйте по ссылке - там много такого реднековского  челябинска... Переводить надо?
> 
> http://www.joevautour.com/funandgame...x/redneck.html


Наверное это челябинский байкер приехал на своем байке. 
Трасса Челябинск - Алабама.

----------

Wyrd (09.06.2012), Zom (10.06.2012), Нико (10.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А я пил зеленый чай и в 70-х годах. В Волгограде в то время везде стоял на полках в магазинах, пылился - популярностью не пользовался. Просто продавался, возможно, не во всех регионах Советского Союза. Мы, например, посылали его (вместе с горчичным маслом) родственникам в Белоруссию - там этого не было.


Похоже, что так. В Средней Азии он, вроде бы был. В Калмыкии, говорят тоже.



> А повсеместное распространение зеленого чая в 86 + годах, кажется, связано с возникшим дефицитом черного.


Точно! Вы напомнили и я припомнил, что зелёный пили, как раз по этой причине. Чёрного не было.

----------

Vladiimir (09.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Похоже, что так. В Средней Азии он, вроде бы был. В Калмыкии, говорят тоже.


Продавался в южных регионах страны (в том числе и в Волгограде). 
Вот, кстати, из познавательной статьи:



> В эти же годы (в середине 80-х) в средней полосе и на севере страны в продаже появился зелёный чай, который ранее в данные регионы практически не завозился. Он также продавался свободно.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/История_чая_в_России

----------

Топпер- (09.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Это наверное американский челябинск... кстати погуляйте по ссылке - там много такого реднековского  челябинска... Переводить надо?


В Челябинске не только реднеки  :Big Grin:  Не утрируйте.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> 


Поговорка есть "Чай не водка - много не выпьешь!" :Big Grin:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (09.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja



----------

Pyro (09.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Дхармананда (09.06.2012), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Топпер- (10.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

Anthony (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Smile... It Confuses People

----------

Joy (10.06.2012), Буль (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.06.2012), Поляков (09.06.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Smile... It Confuses People

----------

Dechen Norzang (10.06.2012), Joy (10.06.2012), Буль (09.06.2012), Дхармананда (09.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.06.2012), Топпер- (10.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Anthony (10.06.2012), Echo (10.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико как то странно все. Я в Дхасе видел много разных ресторанов. Конечно не все что они там выставляли как европейскую кухню таковой являлась, но тем не менее.  Я там помню даже подобие мексиканской и итальянской кухни видел и ел. И пиццу нормальную там все таки можно найти без труда.


Вот именно, что всё это лишь подобие. Буррито в непальском ресторане вообще нечто страшное. Пиццы иной раз бывают неплохие кое-где. Пасты -- насмехательство над настоящими. Отдельная тема про суши. В корейском ресторане вегетарианские суши вполне себе вкусные, а вот  те, что с консервированным тунцом -- издевательство над японской кухней. 

Да, ещё стейки куриные есть. Ну, это уж на любителя.

----------


## Нико

> Сейчас помоется и его сварят и съедят суровые челябинские мясоеды.


А чё, Челябинск такой брутальный город? Напоминает фильм "1984 год".

----------


## Нико

> А самое ужасное, что туда нельзя привозить свои продукты. Я вообще в шоке, чем там ребенка кормить буду и все такое..


Ну почему нельзя, все привозят в больших количествах. Нормально. А овсянки и всяких детских мюсли и пр. там хватает как раз.

----------


## Нико

> Помню мне масалу быстрого приготовления приносили. В кипяченное молоко бросают пакетик чая и сахар по вкусу


Ну это варианты в поездах такие. Фаст чай. А так варят этот чай с масалой, не жалея времени своего и клиента. )))

----------

Джигме (12.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

А ещё, кто ездил в индийских поездах: "Бред омлет, бред котлет"!!!!

----------

Джигме (12.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Я наверное совсем брюзга, ретроград и у меня нет ч.ю., но я все же не понимаю этих ваших комиксов, тем более ужасно нарисованых за раз, не отпуская кнопки мыши, в paint'е (и с юмором там кажется не очень).
А еще вводит в ступор 30ти-летние и старше дя..ди смотрящие мультики, причем тупые (аниме). Когда мне говорят что симпсоны и футурама - это типо жоский социальный хумор, а монти пайтон - не досягаемая вершина, я не могу понять в чем там сильная разница с петросяном, смехопанорамой и аншлагом.

Умный юмор наверное сложноват, понимаю. Спроси кого, что такое, например, "кибериада" и кто автор, ответят не многие.

----------

Нико (09.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я еще вводит в ступор 30ти-летние и старше дя..ди смотрящие мультики, причем тупые (аниме). Когда мне говорят что симпсоны и футурама - это типо жоский социальный хумор, а монти пайтон - не досягаемая вершина, я не могу понять в чем там сильная разница с петросяном, смехопанорамой и аншлагом.
> 
> Умный юмор наверное сложноват, понимаю. Спроси кого, что такое, например, "кибериада" и кто автор, ответят не многие.


Хм... а что такое "симпсоны и футурама"?

----------


## Нико

> Хм... а что такое "симпсоны и футурама"?


Ну, "Симпсоны" -- это известная байда, кстати, выгодно отличающаяся от Петросяна. Но не всегда. Футурама мне неизвестна. Монти Пайтон --  жесткий англ. юмор. 

А умный юмор всегда сложноват. Для этого чувство юмора надо иметь, ИМХО.

----------

Ондрий (10.06.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я наверное совсем брюзга, ретроград и у меня нет ч.ю., но я все же не понимаю этих ваших комиксов, тем более ужасно нарисованых за раз, не отпуская кнопки мыши, в paint'е (и с юмором там кажется не очень).
> А еще вводит в ступор 30ти-летние и старше дя..ди смотрящие мультики, причем тупые (аниме). Когда мне говорят что симпсоны и футурама - это типо жоский социальный хумор, а монти пайтон - не досягаемая вершина, я не могу понять в чем там сильная разница с петросяном, смехопанорамой и аншлагом.
> 
> Умный юмор наверное сложноват, понимаю. Спроси кого, что такое, например, "кибериада" и кто автор, ответят не многие.


Это прямо привет из асуралоки  :Wink: 

Удивительно, но цикл выродившихся ныне инфографических четырёхкадровых пэйнт-стрипов, заканчивающихся соответствующим кадром с протагонистом, исторгающим полный экзистенциального ужаса вопль "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU", повествует о истинно дхармической дилемме - дукхе. О фрустрации, присутствующей в каждом моменте бытия. Это один из примеров того как многое можно отразить силами тупого четырёхкадрового юмористического стрипа.

----------

Sojj (10.06.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Дхармананда (11.06.2012), Кузьмич (10.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Ну почему нельзя, все привозят в больших количествах. Нормально. А овсянки и всяких детских мюсли и пр. там хватает как раз.


Так вроде ж теперь новые правила, что типа нельзя ввозить никакие "формы животной и растительной жизни", в качестве примера приводят колбасу и пр. Я вообще собиралась брать детское питание и кофе-сыр-сушки на месяц, т.к. в Дерадуне детское питание вряд ли найдешь - это не Дхаса. А теперь говорят, что нельзя вроде. Но я узнавать буду еще, конечно  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Так вроде ж теперь новые правила, что типа нельзя ввозить никакие "формы животной и растительной жизни", в качестве примера приводят колбасу и пр. Я вообще собиралась брать детское питание и кофе-сыр-сушки на месяц, т.к. в Дерадуне детское питание вряд ли найдешь - это не Дхаса. А теперь говорят, что нельзя вроде. Но я узнавать буду еще, конечно


Только на днях мне привозили селедку и колбасу. Когда эти новые правила появились? И где?

----------


## Anthony

> А чё, Челябинск такой брутальный город? Напоминает фильм "1984 год".


Нико, Вы похоже давно на родине не были  :Big Grin: 
Вся "суровость" Челябинска пошла от одной еженедельной юмористической передачи. Вот отрывок:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2QHplAQ6lMM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------

Dechen Norzang (11.06.2012), Аньезка (10.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, Вы похоже давно на родине не были 
> Вся "суровость" Челябинска пошла от одной еженедельной юмористической передачи. Вот отрывок:
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2QHplAQ6lMM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Спасибо, прям родиной повеяло....

----------


## Neroli

> Спасибо, прям родиной повеяло....


Вы из Челябинска?

----------


## Нико

> Вы из Челябинска?


Никак нет. Но родина -- это большое такое понятие. Одним городом не ограничивается.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Нико, Вы похоже давно на родине не были 
> Вся "суровость" Челябинска пошла от одной еженедельной юмористической передачи. Вот отрывок:


Вообще суровость Челябинска пошла от японской бензопилы.

----------


## Топпер



----------

Dechen Norzang (10.06.2012), Eugeny (10.06.2012), Joy (10.06.2012), Kittisaro (10.06.2012), Neroli (10.06.2012), Pyro (10.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Zom (10.06.2012), Алевлад (10.06.2012), Аньезка (10.06.2012), Буль (10.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.06.2012), Дхармананда (11.06.2012), Кузьмич (12.06.2012), Нико (10.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Как ни крути, а виноватые всегда есть  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (10.06.2012), Pema Sonam (10.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Буль (10.06.2012), Джигме (12.06.2012), Дхармананда (10.06.2012), Карло (11.06.2012), Кузьмич (12.06.2012), Нико (10.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Сауди (10.06.2012), Сергей Хос (10.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Shunja (10.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Zom (10.06.2012), Аньезка (10.06.2012), Буль (10.06.2012), Маша_ла (10.06.2012), Нико (10.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (11.06.2012), Топпер- (10.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Только на днях мне привозили селедку и колбасу. Когда эти новые правила появились? И где?


Не знаю, правда ли это, но вот чего пишут: http://www.travel.ru/news/2012/04/19/200249.html

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю, правда ли это, но вот чего пишут: http://www.travel.ru/news/2012/04/19/200249.html


Вы обратите внимание на дату сообщения. А мне в конце мая привозили рыбу и колбасу. И другим тоже. ))))

----------


## Маша_ла

Контрабандисты)) На самом деле, я прошла по ссылкам ссылок до источника, там написано, что необходимо деклалировать молочные и другие продукты, но я еще уточню у местных знакомых индусов)) Все, детское питание куплю, кофе, сыр возьму, а там видно будет. Иначе не представляю, чем там кормить ребенка, особенно в первое время))

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

SlavaR (26.06.2012), Дхармананда (10.06.2012), Шавырин (10.06.2012)

----------


## Шенпен



----------

Dechen Norzang (10.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Алевлад (10.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.06.2012), Ондрий (10.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (11.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Буль

> 


На самом деле сложнее стало не на много. Достаточно попросить такого человека пояснить свою тираду более развёрнуто. Чем я иногда занимаюсь даже на БФ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------

Фил (14.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> На самом деле сложнее стало не на много. Достаточно попросить такого человека пояснить свою тираду более развёрнуто. Чем я иногда занимаюсь даже на БФ...


А по-моему, уже с первых пар фраз определить можно. Дело не в умных словах, а в их количестве. ))))

----------

Буль (10.06.2012), Кузьмич (12.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Контрабандисты)) На самом деле, я прошла по ссылкам ссылок до источника, там написано, что необходимо деклалировать молочные и другие продукты, но я еще уточню у местных знакомых индусов)) Все, детское питание куплю, кофе, сыр возьму, а там видно будет. Иначе не представляю, чем там кормить ребенка, особенно в первое время))


Детского питания тут хватает. Кофе тоже есть. Мюсли всякие... Молоко. Есть. Сыр берите не плавленый, нормальный. Хлеб чёрный.... И на мой взгляд, не нужно ничего такого декларировать.

----------

Алевлад (10.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja



----------

Аньезка (10.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja



----------

Yeshe (11.06.2012), Алевлад (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Zom



----------

Pema Sonam (10.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Yeshe (11.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.06.2012), Маша_ла (13.06.2012), Нико (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

> Вложение 9486 Вложение 9487


Я не Лобачевский,но воно ж сходиться!

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (11.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Yeshe (11.06.2012), Zom (11.06.2012), Нико (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Сауди (12.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Шенпен (11.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Anthony (11.06.2012), Yeshe (11.06.2012), Нико (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Сауди (12.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Алевлад (12.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Zom (11.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..ну вот, теперь мы знаем как оно выглядит..

----------

Нико (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Нико (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Denli

Отличная иллюстрация к песне "Ансамбля Христа Спасителя и Матери Сырой Земли" - "Наши иконы". Правда ведь, наши иконы самые красивые???

----------

Буль (11.06.2012), Кузьмич (12.06.2012), Нико (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Сауди (12.06.2012), Сергей Хос (11.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Отличная иллюстрация к песне "Ансамбля Христа Спасителя и Матери Сырой Земли" - "Наши иконы". Правда ведь, наши иконы самые красивые???


А вот и сама песня:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sDctfqeFSW0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AndyZ (11.06.2012), Anthony (11.06.2012), Буль (11.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.06.2012), Джигме (12.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012), Шавырин (11.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

AlekseyE (12.06.2012), AndyZ (11.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (11.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Zom (12.06.2012), Аньезка (11.06.2012), Кузьмич (12.06.2012), Маша_ла (13.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (11.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.06.2012)

----------


## Соколов Александр

Вот немного взял отсюда http://forumreligions.ru/viewtopic.php?id=747

Лама ехал на машине по Индии, как внезапно на дорогу выбежала корова. Машина врезалась в неё и убила. Увидев неподалёку индуистский храм, лама подбежал к двери и постучал: 
— Простите, но моя карма переехала вашу догму, — сказал он открывшему дверь брахману. 

— Учитель, покажите мне место совершенного покоя.
— Если я тебе его покажу, там больше не будет спокойно. 

Украинский новичок-десантник проходит стажировку в Таиланде. 
Самолет с парашютистами набирает высоту. 
Инструктор подробно объясняет, как прыгать. 
Нервно дрожащий новичок спрашивает: 
– А что д-д-делать, если п-парашют не р-раскроется? 
Инструктор отвечает: 
– В случае опасности для жизни произносите: "Буд-да, Буд-да", и вы спасетесь. 
Во время прыжка новичок так испугался, что забыл дернуть кольцо. 
Собрав остатки самообладания, он стал произносить: "Буд-да, Буд-да", из облаков появилась рука и поддержала его. 
– Фу-у-у-х, – облегченно вздохнул он, вытирая капли холодного пота, – 
– Сла-а-ава Богу! 
Рука отпустила его.

Трое буддистов собрались медитировать на берегу озера. Внезапно один из них встал и сказав: "Я забыл чётки, друзья", - побежал по поверхности озера к их домику на другой стороне. Когда он вернулся, второй друг встал со своего места. "Мы все устали, я сейчас принесу кока-колы", - сказал он и бесшумно побежал по водной глади, а затем вернулся тем же путём.  Третий, новичок, посмотрел на своих друзей и закричал: "Неужели ваше достижение так превосходит моё собственное? Нет, я тоже так могу!" - и с этими словами побежал к озеру, но чуть не утонул. Он пытался снова и снова, но безуспешно. "Может, скажем ему, по каким камням ступать?" - сказал первый буддист.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Алевлад (12.06.2012), Джигме (12.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Сергей Бугаев (19.04.2021)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А самое ужасное, что туда нельзя привозить свои продукты. Я вообще в шоке, чем там ребенка кормить буду и все такое..


Кто сказал, что нельзя? :Smilie:  Я каждый раз в Дхасу привожу итальянский сыр, твердокопченые колбаски для друзей, каши, сухофрукты, сухие супы, кофе, чаи, покупаешь еще свежие фрукты и овощи на месте, молоко-хлеб, моешь с марганцовкой, кипятильник - кружка и сиди себе, питайся в номере :Smilie:  Никто никогда слова не сказал. Ребенку, думаю,  тоже можно взять все, вплоть до консервов. 

Сыры и йогурт по европейским меркам нормальной цены. Только везде надо пресмотреться к качеству. Калмыки вообще некоторые, знаю, ездят со своими примусами. Кстати, позавтракать вполне нормально во многих местах можно овсянкой, кофе и омлетом.

----------

Маша_ла (13.06.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro



----------

AlekseyE (12.06.2012), Pyro (12.06.2012), Кузьмич (12.06.2012), Нико (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.06.2012), Ондрий (11.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Федор Ф (11.06.2012), Шавырин (11.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny



----------

AlekseyE (12.06.2012), Alexey Elkin (25.06.2012), AndyZ (12.06.2012), Anthony (11.06.2012), Bob (11.06.2012), Ersh (12.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Yeshe (12.06.2012), Zom (12.06.2012), Аньезка (11.06.2012), Буль (11.06.2012), Джигме (12.06.2012), Дхармананда (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.06.2012), Ондрий (11.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (11.06.2012), Савелов Александр (04.10.2013), Сауди (12.06.2012), Тао (12.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja

[QUOTE=Denli;478675]А вот и сама песня:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sDctfqeFSW0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/QUO

Я им передам ваши преветствия.)

----------


## Аньезка

> ...


Это че, однажды на планёрке моя коллега, готовившая материал по разным религиям, сказала, что взяла интервью по части буддизма у монаха Топпера.  :Smilie:  Я тогда промолчала (ибо не светила там, что я буддистка) но сразу поняла, что обсуждаемая тема в статье будет однобоко освещена с позиции Тхеравады. Так и получилось.  :Smilie:

----------

Echo (11.06.2012), Pema Sonam (11.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Это че, однажды на планёрке моя коллега, готовившая материал по разным религиям, сказала, что взяла интервью по части буддизма у монаха Топпера.  Я тогда промолчала (ибо не светила там, что я буддистка) но сразу поняла, что обсуждаемая тема в статье будет однобоко освещена с позиции Тхеравады. Так и получилось.


http://www.izvestia.ru/news/339292 тут тоже Бханте даёт интервью,но касаемо мандал)
- Изначально мандала - это план дворца просветленных существ буддийской Тантры, - рассказывает Панньявудхо Топпер Бхиккху, заместитель настоятеля буддийского храма "Ват Буддавихара". - Во время строительства этого символа просветленные существа распространяют свое влияние на все вокруг, принося облегчение и умиротворение. А когда человек смотрит на мандалу, он обретает связи, которые в будущем настроят его на путь истинный. Принесут благостные плоды и помогут жить правильно.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Это че, однажды на планёрке моя коллега, готовившая материал по разным религиям, сказала, что взяла интервью по части буддизма у монаха Топпера.  Я тогда промолчала (ибо не светила там, что я буддистка) но сразу поняла, что обсуждаемая тема в статье будет однобоко освещена с позиции Тхеравады. Так и получилось.


Было бы удивительно, если бы она была освещена с позиции Дзен буддизма  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

Топпер - это наш Кураев)

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Bob

> Топпер - это наш Кураев)


Зря Вы так... Курай невежда, а бханте Топпер, несмотря ни на что, питает пиетет к тиб. буддизму. Вышеприведённое интервью, наглядное этому свидетельство.  :Wink:

----------

Anthony (12.06.2012), Eugeny (11.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Не помню, может, уже вывешивал, но не грех и повторить.
В этой части кладбища хоронили Солнцевскую братву. Там много интересного, но эта - самая классная:

----------

Pema Sonam (11.06.2012), Алевлад (12.06.2012), Кузьмич (12.06.2012), Маша_ла (13.06.2012), Нико (12.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (12.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Это че, однажды на планёрке моя коллега, готовившая материал по разным религиям, сказала, что взяла интервью по части буддизма у монаха Топпера.  Я тогда промолчала (ибо не светила там, что я буддистка) но сразу поняла, что обсуждаемая тема в статье будет однобоко освещена с позиции Тхеравады. Так и получилось.


А что Топпер в миру так и представляется Топпер?

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> А что Топпер в миру так и представляется Топпер?


Это часть его официального имени, не никнейм)

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Это часть его официального имени, не никнейм)


Именно ник. В Тае люди любят использовать ники, и монахи официально зовутся никами. Причем ник может обозначать что угодно, от бессмыслицы до сокращенного варианта палийского имени.

----------

Bob (12.06.2012), Neroli (12.06.2012), Аньезка (12.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Именно ник. В Тае люди любят использовать ники, и монахи официально зовутся никами. Причем ник может обозначать что угодно, от бессмыслицы до сокращенного варианта палийского имени.


Хмм, задумалась... бхиккуни Аньезка  :Big Grin:

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не помню, может, уже вывешивал, но не грех и повторить.
> В этой части кладбища хоронили Солнцевскую братву. Там много интересного, но эта - самая классная:


Вообще клабищенские памятники бывают удивительными, и не просто копиями классики, а сами по себе произведения искусства. Кроме шуток :Smilie:  Ну надо ж такое придумать, например:





Приятней по кладбищу гулять....о непостоянстве там размышлять в эстетических условиях.... :Smilie: 

У братвы идеи слегка устарели :Smilie:

----------

SlavaR (26.06.2012), Алевлад (12.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.06.2012), Нико (12.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Ну это варианты в поездах такие. Фаст чай. А так варят этот чай с масалой, не жалея времени своего и клиента. )))


Я тоже заметил что время клиента индийцы не жалеют :Smilie:

----------

Нико (12.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Ну почему нельзя, все привозят в больших количествах. Нормально. А овсянки и всяких детских мюсли и пр. там хватает как раз.


А гречку там теперь продают? Помню смешной случай был. Ловит меня владелец гестхауза, такой серьезный весь, суетливый. Спрашивает : "Ты русский?". Ну я отвечаю что да, русский. Тогда он с еще более серьезным видом зовет меня куда то к столу где сидит его жена и еще кто то, говорит им что то и жена тоже напряженно вскакивает и направляется ко мне. После этого он берет пакет с гречкой со стола и спрашивает меня что это, и тут же добавляет, что тут у него жили русские и перед отъездом оставили ему ЭТО. А что ЭТО такое он не знает. :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (13.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Джигме, а Вы б рассказали, что это чудесные семена, из которых вырастают деревья с золотыми монетами :Smilie:  Шутка. :Smilie: 

Все не перестаю удивляться национальным стереотипам. Мы привыкли к ним с детства......

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Yuu (15.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (12.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А гречку там теперь продают? Помню смешной случай был. Ловит меня владелец гестхауза, такой серьезный ваес, суетливый. Спрашивает : "Ты русский?". Ну я отвечаю что да, русский. Тогда он с еще более серьезным видом зовет меня куда то к столу где сидит его жена и еще кто то, говорит им что то и жена тоже напряженно вскакивает и направляется ко мне. После этого он берет пакет с гречкой со стола и спрашивает меня что это, и тут же добавляет, что тут у него жили русские и перед отъездом оставили ему ЭТО. А что ЭТО такое он не знает.


Гречку в Дели можно найти. Но она какая-то.... бледноватая. Короче, её жарить надо до кондиции.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Джигме (13.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018)

----------


## Нико

Тут мне давеча любопытная спамка по мейлу пришла:


Курсы фотографии / Лечение зрения / Подгузники / Ресторан «Князь Голицын»

----------

Liza Lyolina (14.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ребят, спасибо, конечно, но я в курсе, что можно купить в Дели и в Дхасе, просто мы едем в менее популярный для западных туристов район, там, я думаю, детское питание найти будет сложно, поэтому придется это питание тащить с собой. Что же касается колбасы и рыбы - нам это не актуально, нам 3 года)) Одно дело взрослым ехать, а другое дело - с маленьким ребенком..
Меня интересуют именно правила провоза мясных детских консервов и молочных сухих кашек, которых там точно нет того бренда, который мне нужен)) Ну да мы разберемся, спасибо)) На крайняк задекларирую эти штуки )

Уж вот чего-чего, а гречки в Индии ну никак не хотелось)) Там оч. вкусная местная еда. А момо.. )) В Маджнукатилле, в Потала хаус такие момо, что умереть - не встать)) Тока мы теперь со всем этим в пролете, ибо дитя я туда не повезу.. 

Да, а еще классно было приехать на учения под Дхасу, в Чантру около Бира, а там тибетское поселение и все закрыто было неделю из-за событий в Тибете, в знак солидарности)) А кушать хотелось независимо от солидарности)) Поэтому, конечно, на первое время брать с собой какую-то еду надо, мало ли что))

Мда..

Памятник Гоге - зачетный)) Повеселили, спасибо))

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Нико (13.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ребят, спасибо, конечно, но я в курсе, что можно купить в Дели и в Дхасе, просто мы едем в менее популярный для западных туристов район, там, я думаю, детское питание найти будет сложно, поэтому придется это питание тащить с собой. Что же касается колбасы и рыбы - нам это не актуально, нам 3 года)) Одно дело взрослым ехать, а другое дело - с маленьким ребенком..
> Меня интересуют именно правила провоза мясных детских консервов и молочных сухих кашек, которых там точно нет того бренда, который мне нужен)) Ну да мы разберемся, спасибо)) На крайняк задекларирую эти штуки )
> 
> Уж вот чего-чего, а гречки в Индии ну никак не хотелось)) Там оч. вкусная местная еда. А момо.. )) В Маджнукатилле, в Потала хаус такие момо, что умереть - не встать)) Тока мы теперь со всем этим в пролете, ибо дитя я туда не повезу.. 
> 
> Да, а еще классно было приехать на учения под Дхасу, в Чантру около Бира, а там тибетское поселение и все закрыто было неделю из-за событий в Тибете, в знак солидарности)) А кушать хотелось независимо от солидарности)) Поэтому, конечно, на первое время брать с собой какую-то еду надо, мало ли что))
> 
> Мда..
> 
> Памятник Гоге - зачетный)) Повеселили, спасибо))


Маша, не парься. Всё провезти можно, гарантирую!!! И в Дарадоне с детским питанием все ок, т.к. там детей хватает. Вон у Юли спроси.

----------

Маша_ла (13.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо)) Я парюсь, конечно, ибо Индию не оч лю)) Юля не в теме по детскому питанию совершенно)) Индийские дети вряд ли кушают шведское детское питание, которое мой ест в поездках. Вообще, он нормальную еду ест, но пока к тамошней адаптируется на первое время надо привезти с собой запас)) Благо, багажные опции позволяют))

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (13.06.2012), Anthony (13.06.2012), Bob (13.06.2012), Echo (13.06.2012), Lanky (13.06.2012), Pyro (13.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Иван Петров (14.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 鸡蛋人


А ещё есть 香蕉人 (человек-банан) — китаец, выросший и воспитанный в западной культуре.

----------

Wyrd (13.06.2012), Аньезка (13.06.2012), Буль (13.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (13.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2012), Сергей Хос (13.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ага, в первом (яичном) случае -- "снаружи -- белый, внутри -- жёлтый", а во втором (банановом) -- наобормот. : )

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Может, абрикосом каким лучше быть - приятного оранжевого одинакового оттенка изнутри и снаружи и сладким на вкус?

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Aion (13.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (14.06.2012), Pyro (13.06.2012), Аньезка (13.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (13.06.2012), Джигме (13.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.06.2012), Кузьмич (14.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Может, абрикосом каким лучше быть - приятного оранжевого одинакового оттенка изнутри и снаружи и сладким на вкус?


Не, в Китае лучше быть китайцем, чем абрикосом. : ))
Да и ваще: лучше быть достойным человеком, чем сладкой/приятной абрикосой...
Хотя, конечно, и это -- дело вкуса, правда? : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (13.06.2012), Alexey Elkin (25.06.2012), AndyZ (13.06.2012), Anthony (13.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (14.06.2012), Echo (14.06.2012), Joy (15.06.2012), Kittisaro (13.06.2012), Lanky (13.06.2012), Neroli (13.06.2012), Olle (13.06.2012), Pyro (13.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Wyrd (13.06.2012), Zom (14.06.2012), Буль (13.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (13.06.2012), Дхармананда (14.06.2012), Иван Петров (14.06.2012), Кузьмич (14.06.2012), Леонид Ш (15.06.2012), Маша_ла (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2012), Сауди (13.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Шавырин (13.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

После недельной сухой голодовки лев Самсон и тигр Шерхан признали, что рабочий сектора кошачьих Ухрюпинского зоопарка Сидоров -- царь зверей.

----------

AndyZ (13.06.2012), Raudex (15.06.2012), Джигме (14.06.2012), Дхармананда (14.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

- Что это пролетело?
- Это пол-года. Они часто тут пролетают.

----------

SlavaR (26.06.2012), Алевлад (14.06.2012), Буль (13.06.2012), Джигме (14.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.06.2012), Дубинин (13.06.2012), Иван Петров (14.06.2012), Кузьмич (14.06.2012), Маша_ла (13.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Что то думал над моментом, который предшествовал диалогу между Татхагатой и Брахмой Сахампати и родилась идея.

----------

Alexey Elkin (25.06.2012), Anthony (13.06.2012), Echo (14.06.2012), Lanky (13.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (13.06.2012), Wyrd (13.06.2012), Аньезка (13.06.2012), Буль (13.06.2012), Иван Петров (14.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2012), Рюдзи (13.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012), Шавырин (13.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd



----------

SlavaR (26.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Надо было еще , чтобы у нее краска с волос потекла :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony



----------

AndyZ (13.06.2012), Lanky (13.06.2012), Zom (14.06.2012), Джигме (14.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Lanky

Концептуальный Йода

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Роберт Турман. Бесконечная жизнь. стр. 163 http://dharma.ru/details/172
На самом деле этот автор оставляет тяжелое впечатление. Похоже что он неадекватен во всём.

----------

SlavaR (26.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На самом деле этот автор оставляет тяжелое впечатление. Похоже что он неадекватен во всём.


Жаль.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Роберт Турман. Бесконечная жизнь. стр. 163 http://dharma.ru/details/172
> На самом деле этот автор оставляет тяжелое впечатление. Похоже что он неадекватен во всём.


Айн Рэнд, "Бодхисаттва расправил плечи"

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Роберт Турман. Бесконечная жизнь. стр. 163 http://dharma.ru/details/172
> На самом деле этот автор оставляет тяжелое впечатление. Похоже что он неадекватен во всём.


Я так и думал.

----------


## Джигме

> Роберт Турман. Бесконечная жизнь. стр. 163 http://dharma.ru/details/172
> На самом деле этот автор оставляет тяжелое впечатление. Похоже что он неадекватен во всём.


Если вам жаль  а не смешно, то нет смысла постить это в юморе.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (14.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если вам жаль  а не смешно, то нет смысла постить это в юморе.


Чёрный юмор тоже заставляет испытывать жалость!

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Балдинг (20.04.2019), Денис Евгеньев (14.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Юй Кан (14.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Первая картинка из гугла: 


 :Big Grin:

----------

Аньезка (14.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pema Sonam (14.06.2012), Буль (14.06.2012), Дхармананда (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.06.2012), Тао (14.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

Что было дальше??? Хочу такую книгу! Дайте две!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Что было дальше??? Хочу такую книгу! Дайте две!!!


Нажать здесь.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

!enin rebmun - 
как много в этом слове...

----------

Echo (15.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Alexey Elkin (25.06.2012), Neroli (14.06.2012), SlavaR (26.06.2012), Алевлад (15.06.2012), Аньезка (14.06.2012), Буль (14.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.06.2012), Карма Палджор (14.06.2012), Маша_ла (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (14.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Юй Кан (14.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вспомнилось из Винни-Пуха: "УШОЛ ЩАСВИРНУС". : )
И вот вариант ещё короче:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (15.06.2012), Pema Sonam (15.06.2012), Sojj (15.06.2012), Алевлад (15.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Бред. Я старый металюга, переслушал столько всяких "диссонансов", что на десяток человек хватит. Проблем с давлением никогда не было, понижения работоспособности также не замечал, хотя частенько слушаю музыку во время работы. Умственной деградации, психических расстройств, суицида вроде бы тоже не наблюдается  :Big Grin:

----------

Pema Sonam (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..суицида вроде бы тоже не наблюдается


..Только интересные идеи и прорыв к свету.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Бред. Я старый металюга, переслушал столько всяких "диссонансов", что на десяток человек хватит. Проблем с давлением никогда не было, понижения работоспособности также не замечал


О,да. Я бы даже добавила,бодрит очень. Но,думаю, на всех действует по-разному.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Человеческий организм в свою очередь является сложной акустической системой, где каждый орган работает на своей частоте. Так что при резонансе, то есть совпадении частот музыкальной композиции и собственных частот организма, происходит разрушение ткани.


Автору осталось только продемонстрировать это откровение на практике. Военные кучу денег за это дадут.




> Если же в композиции присутствуют диссонансы, резкий шум, то это вызывает увеличение частоты сердечных сокращений и, соответственно, повышение артериального давления.


Увеличение артериального давления происходит от любых диссонансных и резких шумов. Это защитная реакция организма на стресс, вызванный звуком. Музыка (любая) здесь ничем особенным не выделяется.




> А если частота звуковых колебаний совпадает хотя бы с одной из частот мозга и соответственно центральной нервной системы, то это вообще чревато сложными психическими расстройствами, неконтролируемым поведением, вплоть до суицида."...


С чего вдруг частота колебания звуковой волны должна взаимодействовать с частотой электрической активности мозга? Просто потому что слово "частота" похожее?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> http://www.izvestia.ru/news/339292 тут тоже Бханте даёт интервью,но касаемо мандал)
> - Изначально мандала - это план дворца просветленных существ буддийской Тантры, - рассказывает Панньявудхо Топпер Бхиккху, заместитель настоятеля буддийского храма "Ват Буддавихара". - Во время строительства этого символа просветленные существа распространяют свое влияние на все вокруг, принося облегчение и умиротворение. А когда человек смотрит на мандалу, он обретает связи, которые в будущем настроят его на путь истинный. Принесут благостные плоды и помогут жить правильно.


Текст, конечно не дословно мой. Сильно переделанный, но что поделать. Такова пресса. Я тоже удивился когда мне позвонили из комсомольской правды (а первоначальная статья была там), и попросили прокомментировать привоз мандалы. И меня же потом не хотели на эту мандалу устроители пускать бесплатно. Вот это было действительно забавно.

----------

Bob (15.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), Савелов Александр (14.05.2020), Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А что Топпер в миру так и представляется Топпер?


Да.

----------

Neroli (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (15.06.2012), Дхармананда (15.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Сергей Хос (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Карло

> Вообще-то это не совсем бред. Ну или бред в бредовой форме, но с зернышком здравого смысла.


Кстати, написана эта памятка в 2002 году, но стиль сильно напоминает статью (если память не изменяет, в "Огоньке" годов 70-х) советских времен, только с "советского человека" переделали на "христианина". И музыкальные направления, и группы того же времени. Автору должно быть стыдно, ибо сейчас (как и лет 10-15 назад) не составляет труда найти настолько более экстремальные группы и направления (без иносказаний и скрытого подтекста, а прямой речью и, если это видеоклип, то со всеми физиологическими подробностями), что их смело можно рекомендовать в качестве наглядного пособия специалистам по всевозможным ...филиям (то же касается и разврата, и сатанизма, и убийств). А они - "Битлз", рок-н-ролл, диско!  :Smilie:

----------

Echo (15.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Да.


о! надо мне тоже ником пользоватся, а то простаивает. Нероли Викторовна!

----------

Raudex (15.06.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Шавырин (25.03.2019), Юй Кан (15.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> А что Топпер в миру так и представляется Топпер?


шепотом: он и выглядит примерно как на аватарке)

----------

Дхармананда (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> шепотом: он и выглядит примерно как на аватарке)


Голова размером с половину туловища? Бедняга.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Голова размером с половину туловища? Бедняга.


Шутка ли, три корзины в голове держать...
(зато на форме это никак не сказалось, только на размере)

----------

Neroli (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Бред. Я старый металюга, переслушал столько всяких "диссонансов", что на десяток человек хватит.


 Странно что упомянуты AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, Beatles (?!) но не упомянута самая главная "сатанинская" группа - Black Sabbath  :Smilie: 
А в металле кстати нет диссонансов то  :Smilie:  Power-chord - это просто квинта, самый гармоничный и чистый интервал вместе с октавой.
В металле все очень мелодично и гармонично, я бы сказал, до примитивности  :Smilie: 
Люди не в теме и даже не удосужились изучить предмет, как Пастернака, которого не читали, но осуждаем.

За "сатанинскими" диссонансами им надо было к А.Н.Скрябину

Вот самый главный "металлюга" 18 века - Джузеппе Тартини  :Smilie:

----------

Echo (15.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.06.2012), Кузьмич (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Фил



----------

Echo (15.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), Джигме (15.06.2012), Дхармананда (15.06.2012), Кузьмич (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012), Юй Кан (15.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Денис Евгеньев (15.06.2012), Кузьмич (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012), Юй Кан (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль



----------

Neroli (15.06.2012), Аньезка (15.06.2012), Джигме (15.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Raudex (15.06.2012), Wyrd (15.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Сергей Хос (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> А в металле кстати нет диссонансов то  Power-chord - это просто квинта, самый гармоничный и чистый интервал вместе с октавой.
> В металле все очень мелодично и гармонично, я бы сказал, до примитивности





можете сразу перемотать на 1:39, если ушки не жалко )

эх, вот на что надо было рецензии писать!  :Cry:   :Big Grin: 

в общем, я к чему... красота - не в мелодичности вовсе  :EEK!:   :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

PS
А, кстати, что будет, если поднести к глазу включенный пылесос?  :Cool:

----------

Kit (15.06.2012), Pyro (15.06.2012), Raudex (15.06.2012), Wyrd (15.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), Джигме (15.06.2012), Кузьмич (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Буль (15.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

*Билл - крайний слева в нижнем ряду*

----------

Echo (15.06.2012), Joy (18.06.2012), Raudex (15.06.2012), Джигме (15.06.2012), Кузьмич (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Сергей Ч (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

> 


Конечно! В передовых сферах индустрии - чем больше народ не от мира сего, тем он прорывнее. А клерки в пиджаках нужны уже потом, денежки считать.

----------

Алик (17.03.2013), Кузьмич (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Сергей Хос (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Конечно! В передовых сферах индустрии - чем больше народ не от мира сего, тем он прорывнее. А клерки в пиджаках нужны уже потом, денежки считать.


 Ну тогда предлагаю срочно инвестировать в Древарха Просветленного (он же Дмитрий Анатольевич Медведев  :Smilie:  )

вики

----------

Alexey Elkin (25.06.2012), Bob (15.06.2012), Echo (15.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Зачотный дядька. Пусси отдыхают ))

----------

Bob (15.06.2012), Wyrd (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Bob

Вот тут про него хороший репортаж.  :Smilie:  Впечатлительным не смотреть. =)

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Создавать отдельную тему с довольно глупым вопросом как-то стеснительно и... несерьёзно, так что лучше в более подходящей теме задать (вопрос навеян современным урбан-бестиарием)  :Wink: :
Образцовый бодхисаттва, описаный в каноне, может принести себя в жертву, чтобы прокормить выводок тигров (которые затем аж переродятся его преданными учениками).
*Что бы сделал образцовый бодхисаттва, встретив выводок мёртвых, но несомненно страдающих зомби (а-ля фильмы Ромеро)?*
И если так прикинуть - то как можно трактовать зомби с точки зрения индийско-буддийской и тибетской космологии?
Кто это - преты, мёртвые тела, находящиеся под контролем претов или иной нечисти или есть вообще точный аналог?

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> И если так прикинуть - то как можно трактовать зомби с точки зрения индийско-буддийской и тибетской космологии?
> Кто это - преты, мёртвые тела, находящиеся под контролем претов или иной нечисти или есть вообще точный аналог?


Видимо некто, находящиеся под воздействием одной из йог Наропы. Йоги переноса сознания в другое тело. Помните, наверное, как он передвинул мёртвого слона?

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Видимо некто, находящиеся под воздействием одной из йог Наропы. Йоги переноса сознания в другое тело. Помните, наверное, как он передвинул мёртвого слона?


Насколько я знаю, в заявленных возможностях йоги переноса сознания, помимо запрещённой методики внедрения своего сознания в мёртвое тело, есть тем более запрещённая возможность и внедрять чужое сознание в труп. Вероятно, прет, оказавшийся "в теле", чувствовал бы себя _немного странно_, но куда как более комфортно, чем привык)

Но интересно - есть ли вообще аналоги "ходячим мертвецам" в индийской и тибетской буддийской мифологии.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Но интересно - есть ли вообще аналоги "ходячим мертвецам" в индийской и тибетской буддийской мифологии.


Роланги: ожившие мертвецы Тибета

Александра Давид-Неэль "Мистики и маги Тибета" глава "Танцующий мертвец"

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я знаю, в заявленных возможностях йоги переноса сознания, помимо запрещённой методики внедрения своего сознания в мёртвое тело, есть тем более запрещённая возможность и внедрять чужое сознание в труп. Вероятно, прет, оказавшийся "в теле", чувствовал бы себя _немного странно_, но куда как более комфортно, чем привык)


Дык, это же нарушители самай этим должны заниматься  :Smilie: 



> Но интересно - есть ли вообще аналоги "ходячим мертвецам" в индийской и тибетской буддийской мифологии.


Видимо нет, по причине кремации или небесных похорон.

----------

Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Видимо нет, по причине кремации или небесных похорон.


У индусов есть их - веталы.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У индусов есть их - веталы.


Да, в статье по ссылке Вольфа есть.
Но тогда второй главный вопрос: что делает бодхисаттва, встретивший кучу мёртвых, голодных и несчастных трупов?  :Wink:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да, в статье по ссылке Вольфа есть.
> Но тогда второй главный вопрос: что делает бодхисаттва, встретивший кучу мёртвых, голодных и несчастных трупов?


Ну вы че фильмов не смотрите? Берет дробовик, бензопилу, мачете, лопату и т.п., и избавляет несчастных от страданий.

----------

Zom (15.06.2012), Кузьмич (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Тао (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Да, в статье по ссылке Вольфа есть.
> Но тогда второй главный вопрос: что делает бодхисаттва, встретивший кучу мёртвых, голодных и несчастных трупов?


Обладает ли зомби природой Будды?

----------

Wyrd (15.06.2012), Маша_ла (15.06.2012), ПавелПас (12.11.2018)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, в статье по ссылке Вольфа есть.
> Но тогда второй главный вопрос: что делает бодхисаттва, встретивший кучу мёртвых, голодных и несчастных трупов?


Из сострадания забивает осиновый кол в сердце?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну вы че фильмов не смотрите? Берет дробовик, бензопилу, мачете, лопату и т.п., и избавляет несчастных от страданий.


Вот я и сокрушаюсь, что в Болливуде не снят "наш ответ Ромеро", во имя великого сострадания.
И чтобы обязательно был традиционный индийский проход с плясками и песнями ветал, "ай красавы", итд)

----------

Wyrd (15.06.2012), Дхармананда (15.06.2012), Леонид Ш (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Обладает ли зомби природой Будды?


Обладает ли мачете, разрубающий зомби, природой будды? )

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Обладает ли мачете, разрубающий зомби, природой будды? )


Мачете - не чувствующее существо!
А с зомби всё сложно! впрочем, если зомби считать растениями, то проблем нет.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Ещё один вариант алгоритма веры. 
Нелепый, но смешной  :Smilie:

----------

Поляков (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ещё один вариант алгоритма веры. 
> Нелепый, но смешной


Составитель теста не разбирается в религиях  :Frown:  
Это не смешно, а очень грустно  :Cry:

----------

Echo (15.06.2012), Wyrd (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Во-во, хотел сказать свое fffuuu по поводу теста. Плохой вкус.

----------


## Иван Петров

> Составитель теста не разбирается в религиях  
> Это не смешно, а очень грустно


А по-моему, вполне адекватная диаграмма. Не без стёба, конечно, но в целом - верно.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Бью челом перед религиозными эстетами. 
У нас на деревне люд под скамьей хохотает, думал и среди тутошних наши найдутся.
Там же не претендовали, просто шутка ё.

----------

Raudex (15.06.2012), Zom (15.06.2012), Иван Петров (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А по-моему, вполне адекватная диаграмма. Не без стёба, конечно, но в целом - верно.


Ну тогда бы автор знал, что толератное отношение к лёгким наркотикам и одновременно секс с подростками есть в исламе, а с убийствами там не так всё явно. Про буддизм не говорю, а также про отсутствие асатру (почему древнегреческая мифология?  :EEK!: ) и явную заточенность под антиавраамический и псевдоатеистический дискурс  :Wink: 

Пардон, я слишком серьёзен для топика, пойду почитаю коаны про Штирлица для профилактики

----------

Буль (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Это шутка иллюстрирующая алгоритм выбора веры у человека не омраченного тонкостями ортодоксии и ортопраксии. Просто маленький и невинный хохотунчик, вне сферы религиоведческой полемики. Ну вай соу сириус то  :Cry:

----------

Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> причем тут статья у вольфа? это известная народная индийская тема


там в статье про ролангов упоминаются веталы (согласно статье, роланг - это вообще перевод "ветала" на тибетский), но данная известная народная тема до его ссылки была лично мне не известна

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> о! надо мне тоже ником пользоватся, а то простаивает. Нероли Викторовна!


Мож, тогда прям уж, чего там, _Нероли Джиновна_? : )
(_Victor/Виктор_ = _Победитель_ = _Jina_ ака эпитет Будды.)

----------

Neroli (15.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Кузьмич (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012), Шавырин (15.06.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro



----------

Zom (15.06.2012), Алевлад (16.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.06.2012), Джигме (15.06.2012), Кузьмич (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012), Шавырин (15.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (15.06.2012), Zom (15.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот я и сокрушаюсь, что в Болливуде не снят "наш ответ Ромеро", во имя великого сострадания.
> И чтобы обязательно был традиционный индийский проход с плясками и песнями ветал, "ай красавы", итд)


Ну почему же, и этих есть немало. Зомби, пляски, песни. (нервным, беременным, детям не смотреть - риск умереть от коликов)
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/x81iip6psks" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------

Алевлад (16.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (15.06.2012), Дхармананда (15.06.2012), Иван Петров (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ...


Благого перерождения Майклу Джексону..

----------

Wyrd (15.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Индия не только болливуд, встречаются и нормальные люди с неожиданно качественно сделанными вещами (естессно, западная школа)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MVvDOTxEb_Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------

Алевлад (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Индия не только болливуд, встречаются и нормальные люди с неожиданно качественно сделанными вещами (естессно, западная школа)
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MVvDOTxEb_Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Ну там вообще в последние годы много современного и интересного, однако с неповторимым таки индийским привкусом)

И ещё - в Индии таки очень много сейчас снимается адаптаций западного кино для индийского зрителя, это тоже оказывает эффект - так что думаю индийский Ромеро не за горами (фигурально выражаясь, а так-то - за Гималаями, конечно)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pema Sonam (15.06.2012), Алевлад (16.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Echo (16.06.2012), SlavaR (27.06.2012), Yuu (21.06.2012), Алевлад (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Алевлад (16.06.2012), Александр Кеосаян (01.07.2012), Джигме (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Шавырин (15.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

= Ъ

----------

Pema Sonam (15.06.2012), Алевлад (16.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алевлад (16.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

SlavaR (27.06.2012), Алевлад (16.06.2012), Аньезка (15.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Pema Sonam (15.06.2012), Алевлад (16.06.2012), Аньезка (15.06.2012), Кузьмич (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Поляков (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012), Юй Кан (16.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алевлад (16.06.2012), Буль (15.06.2012), Дубинин (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> За "сатанинскими" диссонансами им надо было к А.Н.Скрябину


К слову: Скрябин считал себя чуть ли не Антихристом, и своей музыкой собирался уничтожить вселенную, правда не успел. 

А вот пример христианского рока ))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Ондрий (15.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

> можете сразу перемотать на 1:39, если ушки не жалко )
> эх, вот на что надо было рецензии писать!  
> в общем, я к чему... красота - не в мелодичности вовсе


  Конечно! Ну тогда Вам должно понравиться это!

Завод (фрагмент из неоконченного балета "Сталь")
А. Мосолов, 1927 г.  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> PS
> А, кстати, что будет, если поднести к глазу включенный пылесос?


Сразу видно какие вопросы волнуют жителей разных стран :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Конечно! Ну тогда Вам должно понравиться это!
> 
> Завод (фрагмент из неоконченного балета "Сталь")
> А. Мосолов, 1927 г.


Ну так можно до Арсения Авраамова добраться с его первым советским безбожным индастриал-проектом "Симфония гудков")

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Алевлад (16.06.2012), Аньезка (16.06.2012), Буль (16.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.06.2012), Джигме (17.06.2012), Дхармананда (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Anthony (16.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (16.06.2012), Алевлад (16.06.2012), Аньезка (16.06.2012), Буль (16.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.06.2012), Джигме (17.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.06.2012), Дхармананда (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012), Шавырин (16.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Бхавачакка. Европейское прочтение.

----------

Echo (16.06.2012), Pema Sonam (16.06.2012), Алевлад (16.06.2012), Аньезка (16.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.06.2012), Кузьмич (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Савелов Александр (14.05.2020), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Pema Sonam (16.06.2012), Zom (16.06.2012), Алевлад (16.06.2012), Джигме (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Женские мысли, навеянные субботой:

----------

Алевлад (16.06.2012), Буль (16.06.2012), Нико (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Echo (16.06.2012), Pema Sonam (16.06.2012), Буль (16.06.2012), Кузьмич (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..share of vanity..

----------

Буль (16.06.2012), Нико (16.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Kittisaro (16.06.2012), Буль (16.06.2012), Кузьмич (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Dechen Norzang (16.06.2012), Zom (16.06.2012), Буль (16.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.06.2012), Дхармананда (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

В 1998 году художник Антон Ольшванг развешивал кроссворды на автобусных остановках Самары. Пассажиры приходили в БЕШЕНСТВО, пытаясь их разгадать. 

Так Антон стал первым троллем в истории. Дело в том, что невозможно разгадать этот кроссворд - ответов не существует в природе!

По горизонтали:
1. Незаметно склеенная посуда. 6. Сюрприз, известный заранее. 7. Человек, опоздавший на поезд или самолет. 9. Старое насекомое. 11. Минута, оставшаяся до встречи. 12. Квартира с большим количеством мебели. 13 Неуслышанный будильник. 20. Разросшаяся крапива. 21. Выросшие ноги. 22. Вовремя спрятанный предмет. 23. Незнакомое слово. 24. Стул, крутящийся только по часовой стрелке. 26. Двести грамм сыра. 30. Неприятная телепередача. 31. Мерный, повторяющийся звук. 32. Платье подруги. 33. Минимальный суверенитет. 34. Забытый в холодильнике продукт. 35. Любимая работа, выполняемая каждый день.

По вертикали:

2. Действие, стимулирующее принятие решения. 3. Стертые обои. 4. Легкое нарушение в дорожном движении. 5. Мнение со стороны. 8. Чувство социального неравенства. 10. Чистая, но непрозрачная вода. 14. Одетый наизнанку свитер. 15. Научное открытие без эмоциональной окраски. 16. Тупая сторона ножа. 17. Следы от чернил в кармане. 18. Пыль в недоступных местах. 19. Старое одеяло. 25. Пустая катушка. 27. Хорошая привычка. 28. Опыт в стихосложении. 29. Абсолютная материальная ценность.

----------

Anthony (16.06.2012), Echo (16.06.2012), Kit (18.06.2012), SlavaR (27.06.2012), Буль (16.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.06.2012), Дхармананда (16.06.2012), Кузьмич (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

> 



Данный патч устанавливается только на версию архата. Потому как четасики, вызывающие баг мотивации, только там лечатся.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.06.2012), Дхармананда (16.06.2012), Сауди (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вложение 9535
> Роберт Турман. Бесконечная жизнь. стр. 163 http://dharma.ru/details/172
> На самом деле этот автор оставляет тяжелое впечатление. Похоже что он неадекватен во всём.


А в оригинале как написано?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вложение 9543


Верный намёк - такой загадочной может быть только женщина.

----------

Raudex (16.06.2012), Yeshe (17.06.2012), Zom (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Меня вчера инокиня за эту картинку отчитала и удалила из друзей)))

----------

Буль (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Меня вчера инокиня за эту картинку отчитала и удалила из друзей)))


Значит действительно бог любит Вас!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Меня вчера инокиня за эту картинку отчитала и удалила из друзей)))


Потому что глупая картинка же. Ну для нормальных христиан. Которые ни в какого невидимого мужика на облаке не верят - это примерно такие же стереотипы, как то, что буддисты верят в толстого голопузого мужика, который утверждает, что ничего вообще нет.

----------

Kit (18.06.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Федор Ф (16.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Потому что глупая картинка же. Ну для нормальных христиан. Которые ни в какого невидимого мужика на облаке не верят ...


ну вообще то бог создал людей по образу и подобию своему... то есть таки мужик, нет, или баба?

----------

Буль (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> ну вообще то бог создал людей по образу и подобию своему... то есть таки мужик, нет, или баба?


У христиан концепт "подобия" - это не внешнее соответствие, а духовное. Самого бога (бога-отца, первое лицо христианской троицы и тот самый "творец"), согласно христианству, "никто не видел никогда", т.е. бог - это трансцендентный Абсолют (т.е. всё-таки "высокое" христианство - это довольно продвинутая версия этернализма, а не вера в дедушку на облачке, которого не обнаружили советские космонавты). Естественно, народное христианство создало куда как более понятные формы "дедушки с нимбом на облачке" (но скорее даже не в этом дело). 
Любая мировая религия, не являющаяся достоянием только лишь образованной касты жрецов, упрощается мирянами и постепенно обращается в обрядоверие, если не сохраняется в полном объёме или не реформируется регулярно.

Но это ладно, вопрос в другом - когда атеисты попинывают стереотипы, которые мало имеют отношение к реальным религиозным явлением - это выглядит не менее глупо, чем религиозные мракобесы, отрицающие эволюционную теорию.

----------

Echo (17.06.2012), Kit (18.06.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Кузьмич (16.06.2012), Федор Ф (16.06.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну для нормальных христиан.


 Да как-то, мягко говоря, абсолютно без разницы что там у единиц нормальных христиан(которые и церковью то скорей не признаются как христиане). Есть основная масса христиан, которая придерживается именно такой идеи и духовенство их в этом не разубеждает.

----------

Буль (16.06.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Сауди (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Потому что глупая картинка же. Ну для нормальных христиан. Которые ни в какого невидимого мужика на облаке не верят - это примерно такие же стереотипы, как то, что буддисты верят в толстого голопузого мужика, который утверждает, что ничего вообще нет.


Ну собственно, саму картинку я сопроводила текстом о том, что сама я считаю это упрощенным пониманием божественного. И вообще, это юмор. 
В ответ же были только визги: ГРЕХ!!!, КОЩУНСТВО!!!

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да как-то, мягко говоря, абсолютно без разницы что там у единиц нормальных христиан(которые и церковью то скорей не признаются как христиане). Есть основная масса христиан, которая придерживается именно такой идеи и духовенство их в этом не разубеждает.


Кого вы называете "основной массой христиан" - тех, кто себя таким считает/был когда-то крещён и в соцопросах указывает себя как христианина? Каноном (вполне себе актуальным), кстати, не признаются как христиане люди, которые не посещали церковь более месяца - но на это закрывают глаза. Также, как закрываются глаза на то, что многие буддисты-миряне не очень могут блюсти пять простейших обетов, но буддистами себя таки считают.

----------

Echo (17.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Кого вы называете "основной массой христиан" - тех, кто себя таким считает/был когда-то крещён и в соцопросах указывает себя как христианина? Каноном (вполне себе актуальным), кстати, не признаются как христиане люди, которые не посещали церковь более месяца - но на это закрывают глаза. Также, как закрываются глаза на то, что многие буддисты-миряне не очень могут блюсти пять простейших обетов, но буддистами себя таки считают.


Что ж вы так христиан защищаете?Питаете симпатии к культам махабрахмы?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Что ж вы так христиан защищаете?Питаете симпатии к культам махабрахмы?


Симпатий к культам махабрахмы не имею, имею стремление к объективности. Когда сильно пгмнутые наезжают на науку - защищаю, соответственно, научное мировоззрение.

А также принимал обеты, которые обязывают меня не считать другие религиозные мировоззрения хуже, чем моё.

Если же вы имеете антипатию к культам махабрахмы, то это вас тоже может куда-нибудь не туда привести.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что ж вы так христиан защищаете?Питаете симпатии к культам махабрахмы?


Потому что неуважительно относиться к учениям, проповедующим добро — это неблагой поступок.

----------

Kit (18.06.2012), Wyrd (18.06.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Тао (16.06.2012), Федор Ф (16.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Потому что неуважительно относиться к учениям, проповедующим добро — это неблагой поступок.


Я уже писал,связь с лжеучениями создает не благую камму,изучайте джатаки и сутты.

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Вот тебе полторы тысячи, как ты и просила.
-- А почему не две?
-- Это ты сейчас на каком языке "спасибо" сказала?

----------

Raudex (16.06.2012), Джигме (17.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я уже писал,связь с лжеучениями создает не благую камму,изучайте джатаки и сутты.


Гуру Ринпоче учил другому. А связь у вас возникает, если вы подвергаете гонениям какие-либо учения вместо того, чтобы личным примером проповедовать Дхарму.

----------

Wyrd (18.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Гуру Ринпоче учил другому. А связь у вас возникает, если вы подвергаете гонениям какие-либо учения вместо того, чтобы личным примером проповедовать Дхарму.


Значит Гуру Ринпоче имеет свои воззрения,не буддийские.Гонениям не нужно подвергать,достаточно избегать связи.

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Bob (16.06.2012), Raudex (16.06.2012), Wyrd (18.06.2012), Zom (18.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (17.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Потому что неуважительно относиться к учениям, проповедующим добро — это неблагой поступок.


Убийство во имя Махабрахмы в этих культах считается правильным.Вы считаете это добро?

----------

Аньезка (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Я уже писал,связь с лжеучениями создает не благую камму,изучайте джатаки и сутты.


Связь бывает не только в виде любви. Ненависть - точно такая же связь, как и любовь. Порицание чужих учений создает с ними связь.

----------

Kit (18.06.2012), Федор Ф (16.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Связь бывает не только в виде любви. Ненависть - точно такая же связь, как и любовь. Порицание чужих учений создает с ними связь.


Будда порицал чужие учения

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Будда не порицал чужие учения. Он учил тому, что Дхарма - лучшее из учений. И учил этому тех, кто к этому готов.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Убийство во имя Махабрахмы в этих культах считается правильным.Вы считаете это добро?


Убийство порицается во всех авраамических религиях. Точка.
Людских жертвоприношений (а именно это "убийство во имя") в авраамических культах нет. Точка.
Жертвоприношение животных есть только в исламе. Точка.
Любые каноны несовершенных религий противоречат сами себе различными своими частями. Точка.

Давайте ещё дзен разберём на примере японских самураев, а?

----------


## Eugeny

> Убийство порицается во всех авраамических религиях. Точка.
> Людских жертвоприношений (а именно это "убийство во имя") в авраамических культах нет. Точка.
> Жертвоприношение животных есть только в исламе. Точка.
> Любые каноны несовершенных религий противоречат сами себе различными своими частями. Точка.
> 
> Давайте ещё дзен разберём на примере японских самураев, а?


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%96%...B0%D0%BA%D0%B0
Вы считаете,что просьба бога заколоть своего сына,что бы испытать веру это нормально?

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%96%...B0%D0%BA%D0%B0


Вы внимательно читали? Если нет - перечитайте.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будда не порицал чужие учения. Он учил тому, что Дхарма - лучшее из учений. И учил этому тех, кто к этому готов.


Кхм
...
dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn13.htm
...
Дигха Никая 13
Тевиджджа сутта
Сутта о знании трех вед
...
Как же ты думаешь об этом, Васеттха? Если так, то не оказываются ли слова брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, необоснованными?"
– "Несомненно, почтенный Готама, если так, то слова брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, оказываются необоснованными".
15. – "Итак, Васеттха, эти брахманы, сведущие в трех ведах, способны проповедовать путь к соединению с тем, чего не знают и не видят: "Этот путь прям, эта дорога направлена к избавлению и выводит следующего по ней к соединению с Брахмой". А такого быть не может. Подобно тому, Васеттха, *как в веренице слепых*, держащихся друг за друга, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит, точно так же, Васеттха, и в словах брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, как в веренице слепых, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит. И *слова этих брахманов*, сведущих в трех ведах, *оказываются смешными, оказываются болтовней, оказываются тщетными, оказываются пустыми*.
...
P.S. Вполне себе оценочное суждение.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Аньезка (16.06.2012), Ондрий (17.06.2012), Сергей Ч (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Вы внимательно читали? Если нет - перечитайте.


Да.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Убийство порицается во всех авраамических религиях. Точка


С каких это пор?
...



> ...предлагается ...  физически уничтожать последователей иных вер: 
> >>> *Приносящий жертву богам, кроме одного Господа, да будет истреблен* (Исход, 22:20). <<<
> 
> Завет прямого действия,* который первым был исполнен Моисеем под горой Синай* (Исход, 32).


Жертвоприношений в Иерушалаиме нет только потому, что Храм разрушен. Как только Храм будет восстановлен, скотобойня заработает по полной программе.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Аньезка (16.06.2012), Ондрий (17.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> С каких это пор?
> ...


Ок, хорошо, завтра зайду в синагогу, поинтересуюсь - когда там у них ближайшее жертвоприношение христианского младенца для кровавой мацы.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А также принимал обеты, которые обязывают меня не считать другие религиозные мировоззрения хуже, чем моё.


Не слышал про такие обеты. Если мы принимает Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, то априори считаем Дхамму Будды - лучшей, чем все иные учения. Что касается уважительного отношения и профанации христианского вероучения - здесь с Вами согласен.

----------

Антончик (23.07.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Федор Ф (16.06.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Кого вы называете "основной массой христиан" - тех, кто себя таким считает/был когда-то крещён и в соцопросах указывает себя как христианина?


 Тех кто верит в дяденьку на небесах, который всем рулит. И тут спорить не о чем. Такие люди есть и их большинство, никто их в этом не разубеждает, а еще и частенько пользуются в своих целях. Текст на картинке из выступления, которое и высмеивает такое положение вещей, а не про "правильное" христианство.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Антончик (23.07.2014), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да.


Так там Авраама принесли в жертву-то или нет? И с тех пор приносят людей в жертвы, да?

Ну тогда Линьцзи перечитайте, что ли: "Если вы хотите обрести взгляд, соответствующий Дхарме, то не поддавайтесь заблуждениям других. С чем бы вы ни столкнулись внутри или снаружи — убивайте это. Встретите Будду — убивайте Будду, встретите патриарха — убивайте Патриарха, встретите архата — убивайте архата, встретите родителей — убивайте родителей, встретите родственников — убивайте родственников. Только тогда вы обретёте освобождение от уз"

----------


## Аньезка

> Жертвоприношение животных есть только в исламе. Точка.


Точка))) Какая смешная категоричность.
http://www.vzov.ru/2010/09-10/38.html

----------

Джигме (17.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

пять копеек 
...
*Жертвоприношение на горе Гризим* - варварство или духовность? http://seagull-gull.livejournal.com/353493.html
*Песах у самаритян: жертвоприношение на горе Гризим*. Vol.1 http://seagull-gull.livejournal.com/405425.html
*Жертвоприношение у самаритян: как это делаетс*я http://all-israel.livejournal.com/327063.html

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Джигме (17.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Так там Авраама принесли в жертву-то или нет? И с тех пор приносят людей в жертвы, да?
> 
> Ну тогда Линьцзи перечитайте, что ли: "Если вы хотите обрести взгляд, соответствующий Дхарме, то не поддавайтесь заблуждениям других. С чем бы вы ни столкнулись внутри или снаружи — убивайте это. Встретите Будду — убивайте Будду, встретите патриарха — убивайте Патриарха, встретите архата — убивайте архата, встретите родителей — убивайте родителей, встретите родственников — убивайте родственников. Только тогда вы обретёте освобождение от уз"


Хорошо,а как вы тогда прокомментируете действия священников во время войн,когда они благославляли на войну,а крестовые походы,а инквизицию?

----------

Джигме (17.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Хорошо,а как вы тогда прокомментируете действия священников во время войн,когда они благославляли на войну,а крестовые походы,а инквизицию?


Как политику, к религии отношения не имеющую. А как иначе надо?

----------

Федор Ф (16.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Как политику, к религии отношения не имеющую. А как иначе надо?


Тогда культы махабрахмы это политика,к религии не имеющая отношения.

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тогда культы махабрахмы это политика,к религии не имеющая отношения.


То есть у нас нет религий в мире, кроме дхармических?

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> То есть у нас нет религий в мире, кроме буддизма?


Именно

----------

Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Именно


Прекрасно, что у вас есть своя, оригинальная точка зрения на всё.

----------

Wyrd (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ок, хорошо, завтра зайду в синагогу, поинтересуюсь - когда там у них ближайшее жертвоприношение христианского младенца для кровавой мацы.


Ты лучше поинтересуйся, почему они не исполняют *Исход, 22:18, Исход, 22:19 и Исход, 22:20* http://www.bible-center.ru/bibletext/synnew_ru/ex/22

Также поинтересуйся у раввина: в каких случаях можно убить замышляющих нападение на иудея в соответствии с Талмудом? Услышишь много интересного.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Прекрасно, что у вас есть своя, оригинальная точка зрения на всё.


Вы вспомните по канону говорится,что все учения кроме Буддизма исчезнут.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> И *слова этих брахманов*, сведущих в трех ведах, *оказываются смешными, оказываются болтовней, оказываются тщетными, оказываются пустыми*.
> ...
> P.S. Вполне себе оценочное суждение.


Никто не говорит, то Будда никогда не критиковал другие учения. В данном случае он в художественной форме излагает то, что только Дхарма ведет к Освобождению. Разве с этим кто-то спорит? При этом в другом месте Будда уверяет что самые лучшие из брахманов те, кто учит джханам. А уж мест, где он восхваляет нравственность некоторых брахманов не-буддистов - и того больше. То есть, его критика была всегда  "по месту". Конкретным людям, конкретные положения. С моей точки зрения, это сильно отличается от того, чтобы при всяком удобном случае заявлять что брахманизм - это зло, ведущее к погибели.

----------

Kit (18.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (16.06.2012), Сергей Ч (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Федор Ф (16.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ты лучше поинтересуйся, почему они не исполняют *Исход, 22:18, Исход, 22:19 и Исход, 22:20* http://www.bible-center.ru/bibletext/synnew_ru/ex/22


Так устарело же, наверное, не? Как и представление о тотальной нечистоте левой руки в авраамических религиях и прочая примитивная техника безопасности (а также - техника сохранения нации), вмонтированная в любую религию в качестве дополнительных заповедей, но не составляющая её ядро. Если увлечённо рыться - то можно в любом религиозном каноне (даже в Трёх Корзинах, не говоря уже о Ваджраяне) нарыть "кучу интересного" с точки зрения современного человка, с чем он категорически не согласен - однако тысячу-две лет назад всё было несколько иначе всё же.

Ни в каких обетах я не подписывался защищать христианство от последовательных антихристиан, клерикалов от антиклерикалов и прочее, поэтому я полагаю, что ваша неприязнь к христианству - это всецело ваша проблема.

----------

Федор Ф (16.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы вспомните по канону говорится,что все учения кроме Буддизма исчезнут.


По Канону и буддизм исчезнет.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Никто не говорит, то Будда никогда не критиковал другие учения. В данном случае он в художественной форме излагает то, что только Дхарма ведет к Освобождению. Разве с этим кто-то спорит? При этом в другом месте Будда уверяет что самые лучшие из брахманов те, кто учит джханам. А уж мест, где он восхваляет нравственность некоторых брахманов не-буддистов - и того больше. То есть, его критика была всегда  "по месту". Конкретным людям, конкретные положения. С моей точки зрения, это сильно отличается от того, чтобы при всяком удобном случае заявлять что брахманизм - это зло, ведущее к погибели.


Забавно, но в приведенном отрывке вообще ничего про Дхамму не было. Исключительно про брахманов и их знание.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Пампкин, Вы апеллируете к Ветхому Завету. В нем большое количество мест, которое приводят христиан в ужас. Но у христиан другой завет, а протестанты - так те даже  за рамками Евангелий вообще ничо не признают.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> По Канону и буддизм исчезнет.


Eugeny наверное Дхамму наверное имел в виду, которую Будды *открывают*. Культы с их богами и демонами, канут в лету, а Дхамма - после своего заката на Земле, рано или поздно будет вновь открыта.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так устарело же, наверное, не?


Акститесь. Все в полной мере актуально.




> Как и представление о тотальной нечистоте левой руки в авраамических религиях и прочая примитивная техника безопасности (а также - техника сохранения нации), вмонтированная в любую религию в качестве дополнительных заповедей, но не составляющая её ядро. Если увлечённо рыться - то можно в любом религиозном каноне (даже в Трёх Корзинах, не говоря уже о Ваджраяне) нарыть "кучу интересного" с точки зрения современного человка, с чем он категорически не согласен - однако тысячу-две лет назад всё было несколько иначе всё же.


Это не "представление", а заповедь прямого действия Господа Яхве, данная к исполнению на горе Синай.
Темы против поклонения другим богам входят именно в ядро ядуда, и, соответственно, христианство тоже.




> Ни в каких обетах я не подписывался защищать христианство от последовательных антихристиан, клерикалов от антиклерикалов и прочее, поэтому я полагаю, что ваша неприязнь к христианству - это всецело ваша проблема.


Хм, это чистой воды иудаизм. Да и Иешуа этого не отменил.




> Пампкин, Вы апеллируете к Ветхому Завету. В нем большое количество мест, которое приводят христиан в ужас. Но у христиан другой завет, а протестанты - так те даже за рамками Евангелий вообще ничо не признают.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Забавно, но в приведенном отрывке вообще ничего про Дхамму не было. Исключительно про брахманов и их знание.


Ну хорошо, давайте не будем обращаться к контексту. Тогда остается выписать все подобные фразы, и посчитать их процент в общем числе проповедей.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..такой вот "Дхармовый юмор" получается..

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Kit (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну хорошо, давайте не будем обращаться к контексту. Тогда остается выписать все подобные фразы, и посчитать их процент в общем числе проповедей.


Но вы же утверждали, что "Будда такого не говорил"? Оказывается, такое имеет место быть.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Eugeny наверное Дхамму наверное имел в виду, которую Будды *открывают*. Культы с их богами и демонами, канут в лету, а Дхамма - после своего заката на Земле, рано или поздно будет вновь открыта.


Если бы она была, то ее не требовалось *открывать*. 

Культы богов и демонов тоже будут открыты вновь (как это происходит, см. "Брахмаджала сутта" по ключевому слову "дворец").

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Но вы же утверждали, что "Будда такого не говорил"? Оказывается, такое имеет место быть.


Я говорил, что Будда "не порицал" чужие учения. И я не считаю приведенный Вами текст "порицанием". Я уже написал, чем я его считаю. Инструкцией, данным конкретному человеку в конкретных условиях. И написал, что я считаю "порицанием".

А что касается Проповеди Кураева, Вы его как-то очень специфически слушаете. Фразу о том, что "если бы мы соблюдали иудейские заповеди. мы были бы иудеями", Вы как-то пропустили, а она с моей точки зрения - ключевая. Далее он говорит, что христианам нельзя полностью отказываться от Ветхого Завета - ну, так они и не отказываются. Но дают ему весьма специфическую интерпретацию, такую, при которой некоторые заповеди не исполняются и исполняться никем не будут.

Давайте как-то закругляться, стыдно, во что мы превратили тему "юмор". Все равно все поудаляют.

----------

Wyrd (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Хм, это чистой воды иудаизм. Да и Иешуа этого не отменил.


Нет, ну правда, таким жёстким антиавраамизмом с сочными цитатами из библии, каковой тут встречается, я переболел в юности, когда был тру-блэкером со всем причитающимся.

Я, в святой наивности, полагаю, что кураевщина, псевдорелигиозное мракобесие, жестокое невежество и прочее - не имеют отношения к идейно-философской основе христианства (протохристианство, христианство отшельников и старцев, реформированное христианство философов), которое имеет целью воспитание нравственности и попадание в мир Брахмы. 
Также и с каббалой и суфизмом и прочими эволюционно-прогрессивными ветвями на тёмном древе авраамических религий.

А также обидно за людей, которые занимаются нравственным самосовершенствованием именно благодаря авраамическим религиям на фоне тотального упадка и которые из-за этого порицаемы за принадлежность к "мракобесию и лжеучению". Ок, авраамические религии - это лжеучения,только не надо приписывать им тех постулатов, каковых в них нет. На это, конечно, можно ответить сотней противоречащих всему благому цитат из авраамических канонов, а также трижды усомниться в "дхармической благонадёжности" буддистов, защищающих христиан да иудеев - и это будет вполне себе кармически закономерным для БФ :Wink:

----------

Федор Ф (16.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> У христиан концепт "подобия" - это не внешнее соответствие, а духовное...


Ну убедили, пусть будет "Существо похожее на мужика"  :Smilie: 

На самом деле хорошо отношусь к арамическим религиям, это я так, тема же "юмор"

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Сергей Хос (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну убедили, пусть будет "Существо похожее на мужика"


Правильный ответ - "мужик похож на хренпойми какое существо, но существо на него не похоже" - и это полностью меняет всю парадигму и обламывает такую хорошую шутку, заставляя смеяться уже совсем по дадаистски!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ок, авраамические религии - это лжеучения,только не надо приписывать им тех постулатов, каковых в них нет.


Давайте так... 
во-первых, я эти учения не считаю лжеучениями... вполне себе учения; может даже они и приводят к декларируемым ими же целям.во-вторых, я никаких постулатов не приписывал, с оными заповедями вы можете ознакомиться хоть в Торе, хоть в Ветхом Завете... И нигде вы не найдете, что тот же Иешуа из Назарета или Мухамед их отменили

Как говориться, "добро пожаловать в реальный мир Религий Любви" (с)

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если бы она была, то ее не требовалось 
> *открывать*.


Дхамма это надмирской Закон, Будды открывают ее в конкретном месте, в конкретное время, конкретному виду ж.с. Если бы ее не требовалось открывать, то Будд бы не существовало. Будды именно открывают Дхамму, а не сочиняют/создают. 




> Культы богов и демонов тоже будут открыты вновь


Это уже будут другие имена, явки и пароли, а Дхамма будет открыта следующим Буддой таже самая, прекрасная в начале, прекрасная в середине и прекрасная в конце.




> как это происходит, см. "Брахмаджала сутта" по ключевому слову "дворец"


Большинство богов известных людям, рождены их фантазией и не существуют на самом деле.

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Большинство богов известных людям, рождены их фантазией и не существуют на самом деле.


Нас тоже *на самом деле* не существует.

----------

Wyrd (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Нас тоже *на самом деле* не существует.


Нигилизьм? Неразличение абсолютной и относительной истин?

----------


## Мансур

..И тут дискуссия вышла на новый уровень ))

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Федор Ф (16.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> ..И тут дискуссия вышла на новый уровень ))


И это хорошо, буддийский форум должен быть буддийским. А то темы про юмор, жрачку и личную жизнь участников уже набили оскомину и даже не охота заходить на форум, чтобы выискивать среди подобных тем интересные дискуссии.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нигилизьм? Неразличение абсолютной и относительной истин?


Не рекомендовано обсуждать такие вопросы с тем, кто еще не определился с тем Путем, которым он следует (традиция: нет).

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Ондрий (17.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Ага, тхеравада против шуньявады, дубль седьмой, каскадер третий. Жуть как интересно. А уж продуктивно-то как.

----------

Kit (18.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Зашел в ветку праздно провести время посредством поржать, и... юмор то, пусть не дхармовый, хотя бы какой, где? Одни религиозные дискуссии на пять простыней. 
(а правильные христиане, имхо, согласно канону в райских и божественных мирах должны перерождаться. Они же метту практикуют)

----------

Kit (18.06.2012), Neroli (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Сергей Хос (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

*Дорогие форумчане (и форумчанки), помните:*

----------

Dechen Norzang (16.06.2012), Kit (18.06.2012), Neroli (16.06.2012), PampKin Head (17.06.2012), SlavaR (27.06.2012), Yeshe (16.06.2012), Джигме (17.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

пирожки..




> прощай я в лоб себе стреляю
> чтоб ты жалела обо мне
> а чтоб увидеть как жалеешь
> я специально промахнусь

----------

Михаил Угамов (16.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Neroli (16.06.2012), PampKin Head (17.06.2012), Джигме (17.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Симпатий к культам махабрахмы не имею, имею стремление к объективности. Когда сильно пгмнутые наезжают на науку - защищаю, соответственно, научное мировоззрение.
> 
> А также принимал обеты, которые обязывают меня не считать другие религиозные мировоззрения хуже, чем моё.
> 
> Если же вы имеете антипатию к культам махабрахмы, то это вас тоже может куда-нибудь не туда привести.


А зачем этот комплекс "стремление к объектинвости"? В нём шибко хорошего мало. Это же тоже завуалированная форма культивации гордости. По типу "все неправы, а я - непредвзятый судья"

Что касается идеи бога, то в христианстве она действительно глупая, если посмотреть пристальнее. Всё верно на картинке. Да и образ и подобие - это не только по духу. Не зря же бороды и волосы нельзя стричь. Чтобы облик подобия божьего не искажать.

----------

Bob (16.06.2012), Eugeny (16.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что неуважительно относиться к учениям, проповедующим добро — это неблагой поступок.


Только плоды то у этого учения всё сплошь какие-то горькие получаются. То крестовые походы, то инквизиция, то сжигание староверов, то общая нетерпимость православных. Добра то и не видно.

----------

Bob (16.06.2012), Eugeny (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Убийство порицается во всех авраамических религиях. Точка.
> Людских жертвоприношений (а именно это "убийство во имя") в авраамических культах нет. Точка.


Нет. В исламе газават - дело достойное. А это убийство неверных. В христианстве тоже вполне распространена точка зрения, что нет большей доблести, чем сложить живот за други своя, что трактуется часто, как военные действия.

----------

Bob (16.06.2012), Eugeny (16.06.2012), Kittisaro (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А зачем этот комплекс "стремление к объектинвости"? В нём шибко хорошего мало. Это же тоже завуалированная форма культивации гордости. По типу "все неправы, а я - непредвзятый судья"
> 
> Что касается идеи бога, то в христианстве она действительно глупая, если посмотреть пристальнее. Всё верно на картинке. Да и образ и подобие - это не только по духу. Не зря же бороды и волосы нельзя стричь. Чтобы облик подобия божьего не искажать.


Полностью объективным быть очень сложно - и мне это не грозит. Будем считать, что эта позиция исключительно для уравновешивания крайностей и чтобы  не превратиться в гонителя, подобного авраамистам.

А бороды и волосы у священослужиелей - это вовсе не от подобия божьего, а, будете смеяться, вместо предьявления аттестата зрелости. То есть незрелый, безбородый муж или женщина не может заниматься общинными и религиозными вопросами)

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Имеет смысл разделять доктрину и ее последователей. Насколько я помню Коран, убийство человека, не участвующего в военных действиях, строго запрещено. Кроме того, существуют "пять столпов ислама" - пять основных принципов вероисповедания, и газавата среди них нет. Но когда и кому подобные запреты мешали? Тот, кто хочет убивать, всегда найдет массу способов оправдать это. Я периодически читаю "джамаатшариат", у людей серьезная теоретическая база.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Полностью объективным быть очень сложно - и мне это не грозит. Будем считать, что эта позиция исключительно для уравновешивания крайностей и чтобы  не превратиться в гонителя, подобного авраамистам.


А вам и так не дадут превратится в гонителя. Ветер в стране не в ту сторону дует. Так, что здесь можно не беспокоится за христиан.



> А бороды и волосы у священослужиелей - это вовсе не от подобия божьего, а, будете смеяться, вместо предьявления аттестата зрелости. То есть незрелый, безбородый муж или женщина не может заниматься общинными и религиозными вопросами)


Тогда бы её можно было стричь. Да и длинные волосы не нужны были бы. Они и у детей растур.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Джигме (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А вам и так не дадут превратится в гонителя. Ветер в стране не в ту сторону дует. Так, что здесь можно не беспокоится за христиан.
> 
> Тогда бы её можно было стричь. Да и длинные волосы не нужны были бы. Они и у детей растур.


За мракобесов - можно не беспокоиться. А вот за христиан (да и вообще любых людей, которые соблюдают религиозную нравственность в полном объёме, не как ханжи) - вполне даже нужно. Такая у меня точка зрения.

Точно могу вам сказать, что предписания по ношению бороды не связаны с обликом авраамического бога. Поскольку облика у него нет и является он вечно в каких-то абберациях типа горящего куста.

----------


## Топпер

> Имеет смысл разделять доктрину и ее последователей. Насколько я помню Коран, убийство человека, не участвующего в военных действиях, строго запрещено.


Как раз не имеет смысла. Ибо "чистого христианства", "чистого идеального ислама" не существует. Также, как не существует "чистого социализма" не загрязнённого идеями Чучхе, Сталинизмом, Троцкизмом, Марксизмом и прочими измами.
Последователи в религии такие, какие получаются на основе этой религии. Если в исламе есть вариант с возможностью убивать - он и реализуется. Если в православии есть вариант, при котором оно срастается с государством и при котором основная часто православных останется необразованными в своей вере ксенофобами, они и реализуются. Если в тантре есть возможность не отказываться от алкоголя, этот вариант и реализуется.
Поэтому есть смысл смотреть не на отдельных, особо ярких представителей религии (как в плюс, так и в минус), а делать выводы по основной массе и историческим прецедентам.



> Кроме того, существуют "пять столпов ислама" - пять основных принципов вероисповедания, и газавата среди них нет. Но когда и кому подобные запреты мешали? Тот, кто хочет убивать, всегда найдет массу способов оправдать это. Я периодически читаю "джамаатшариат", у людей серьезная теоретическая база.


Вот даже в вики цитата есть:



> Согласно Корану, каждый мусульманин должен[2] проявлять усердие в утверждении и защите ислама, расходовать для этого свои материальные средства и все свои силы. В случае опасности необходимо подниматься на вооруженную борьбу против врагов веры. Джихад — это вершина ислама, отдача всех сил и возможностей ради распространения и торжества ислама — одна из главных обязанностей мусульманской общины. В период национально-освободительного движения идеи джихада могут быть применены к борьбе против колониализма.


Мухамед сам воевал. Его образ жизни - образец для каждого мусульманина.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Джигме (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> За мракобесов - можно не беспокоиться. А вот за христиан (да и вообще любых людей, которые соблюдают религиозную нравственность в полном объёме, не как ханжи) - вполне даже нужно. Такая у меня точка зрения.


А зачем?



> Точно могу вам сказать, что предписания по ношению бороды не связаны с обликом авраамического бога. Поскольку облика у него нет и является он вечно в каких-то абберациях типа горящего куста.


Есть у него облик. Просто его никто не видел. Разве что Моисей ноги узрел. Может ещё Адам. Ангелы, опять же видят.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Имеет смысл разделять доктрину и ее последователей. Насколько я помню Коран, убийство человека, не участвующего в военных действиях, строго запрещено. Кроме того, существуют "пять столпов ислама" - пять основных принципов вероисповедания, и газавата среди них нет. Но когда и кому подобные запреты мешали? Тот, кто хочет убивать, всегда найдет массу способов оправдать это. Я периодически читаю "джамаатшариат", у людей серьезная теоретическая база.


Не важно какая доктрина, если есть это http://goo.gl/paV6w http://goo.gl/i6RSc

----------


## Мансур

Видите ли, бханте, последователи религии формируются не только на основе религиозной доктрины. А под воздействием массы разных факторов - этнических, географических и так далее. И если мы видим зло в виде исламского экстремизма, и действительно хотим с этим что-то сделать, то это все нужно внимательно изучать, и для этого отделять мух от котлет. Можно, конечно, огульно объявить христианство и ислам злом, но результаты подобного выбора будут весьма плачевны для буддизма.

Что касается "чистого" христианства и ислама, то они, с моей точки зрения, существуют, не так уж малочисленны, и их нужно всячески поддерживать. Хотя бы для того чтобы свести к минимуму экстремистский фактор. А для этого нужно - как минимум - признать их наличие и ценность.

Что касается "джихада", то это слово имеет несколько интерпретаций. Существует широко распространенная версия, что это слово обозначает неустанную работу над собой по преодолению своих недостатков. Эктремистами это, естественно оспаривается.

Словом, я что хочу сказать? Если Вы хотите блага своей религии, то нужно быть и политиком (в том числе). А политик не знает слова "нет".

Нл, собсно, начальным посылом, заставившим меня написать по этому поводу, было даже не это. Я считаю что негатив - любой, не важно, обращенный против чего - это омрачение. Это одержимость змеей. И борьба с чужими верованиями - это пример пены, выступившей на губах ангела, вышедшего на борьбу со злом. И именно эту точку зрения я пытался донести.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Тао (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..Не зря же бороды и волосы нельзя стричь. Чтобы облик подобия божьего не искажать.


Думаю,здесь все таки влияние греческого язычества(Зевс,Посейдон и пр.),апробированного в христианстве византии,а позже и у славян..

  Друзья,давайте оставим религии(политику)  другой теме.

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Может, мы поюморим? :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (16.06.2012), Pyro (17.06.2012), Yeshe (16.06.2012), Алевлад (17.06.2012), Джигме (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Сергей Хос (16.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Шавырин (16.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Не важно какая доктрина, если есть это http://goo.gl/paV6w http://goo.gl/i6RSc


Очень эмоционально и довольно бессмысленно. Если продолжать в том же духе, то абсолютно не важно, о чем там говорил Будда. Человек - зло, и подлежит уничтожению.

----------


## Dron

> Вложение 9572


Преподаватель логики не расстроился, когда его друг выполз,  весь в тине, через два часа, после того, как скрылся под водой. 
Он расстроился от того, что полнолуние было испорчено туманом, и дорога, по которой ему предстояло бежать от озера и друга виднелась весьма смутно. А бежать, по логике, надо было весьма быстро.

----------


## Топпер

> Видите ли, бханте, последователи религии формируются не только на основе религиозной доктрины. А под воздействием массы разных факторов - этнических, географических и так далее.


И, что интересно, в любых этнических и географических широтах ислам - агрессивен. Что в России, что в Афганистане, что в Таиланде. Этносы принявшие ислам разные, историческое развитие разное, а результат похожий.
С христианством примерно та же история: экспансия, колониализм, насильственное или полунасильственное распространение, разрушение местной культруры в максимальной степени. Для того, чтобы утвердить христианство. И это везде так. И в Древней Греции и на Руси и в Латинской Америке.



> И если мы видим зло в виде исламского экстремизма, и действительно хотим с этим что-то сделать, то это все нужно внимательно изучать, и для этого отделять мух от котлет. Можно, конечно, огульно объявить христианство и ислам злом, но результаты подобного выбора будут весьма плачевны для буддизма.


А для буддизма любой результат будет плачевным. В любом случае, как только в том же Тае мусульмане окрепнут, они начнут джихад и постараются истребить буддистов или обратить их в свою веру. Примерно так происходит на наших глазах в Бангладеш и в Бирме.



> Что касается "чистого" христианства и ислама, то они, с моей точки зрения, существуют, не так уж малочисленны, и их нужно всячески поддерживать. Хотя бы для того чтобы свести к минимуму экстремистский фактор. А для этого нужно - как минимум - признать их наличие и ценность.


А где они?



> Что касается "джихада", то это слово имеет несколько интерпретаций. Существует широко распространенная версия, что это слово обозначает неустанную работу над собой по преодолению своих недостатков. Эктремистами это, естественно оспаривается.


Коран, насколько я знаю, трактуется от более ранних сур к более поздним. Более поздние считаются более значимыми, завершающими. И, насколько я знаю, джихад меча появляется именно в поздних аятах, когда Мухамед обрёл достаточную силу для ведения боевых действий.



> Словом, я что хочу сказать? Если Вы хотите блага своей религии, то нужно быть и политиком (в том числе). А политик не знает слова "нет".


Здесь согласен с вами. Правда политик из меня плохой.



> Нл, собсно, начальным посылом, заставившим меня написать по этому поводу, было даже не это. Я считаю что негатив - любой, не важно, обращенный против чего - это омрачение. Это одержимость змеей. И борьба с чужими верованиями - это пример пены, выступившей на губах ангела, вышедшего на борьбу со злом. И именно эту точку зрения я пытался донести.


Это с самого начала было понятно.

----------

Bob (16.06.2012), Eugeny (16.06.2012), Джигме (18.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Думаю,здесь все таки влияние греческого язычества(Зевс,Посейдон и пр.),апробированного в христианстве византии,а позже и у славян..


Возможно. Но в православных храмах Бог-отец нередко изображается в виде седобородого старца.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Bob

Интересное обсуждение. Может модераторы венесут в отдельную тему? С удовольствием бы почитал.

----------

Eugeny (16.06.2012), Джигме (18.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Шавырин (16.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зашел в ветку праздно провести время посредством поржать, и... юмор то, пусть не дхармовый, хотя бы какой, где? Одни религиозные дискуссии на пять простыней. 
> (а правильные христиане, имхо, согласно канону в райских и божественных мирах должны перерождаться. Они же метту практикуют)


Бывает: на серьезные - хохмы, в разделе юмора - вялотекущий (и довольно скушный) холивар.
На то и форум.
Эх, дела, дела...

----------

Wyrd (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Возможно. Но в православных храмах Бог-отец нередко изображается в виде седобородого старца.


А греческий Зевс по Вашему как выглядит?

----------

Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Ну собственно, саму картинку я сопроводила текстом о том, что сама я считаю это упрощенным пониманием божественного. И вообще, это юмор. 
> В ответ же были только визги: ГРЕХ!!!, КОЩУНСТВО!!!


А навщо ти, доню, ходила в синагогу? _(с) старый анекдот укров_

----------

Аньезка (16.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> У христиан концепт "подобия" - это не внешнее соответствие, а духовное.


Как давно эту отговорку придумали? В Евангелии об этом ничего не написано...

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (16.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А греческий Зевс по Вашему как выглядит?


На Перуна похож, только в юбке.

----------

Eugeny (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> На Перуна похож, только в юбке.


никого не напоминает?

----------

Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> никого не напоминает?


Это Распутин что ли?

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Сергей Хос (16.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> никого не напоминает?


Это Джигурда, говорит: "Вот такая булава!"

----------

Eugeny (17.06.2012), Аньезка (16.06.2012), Иван Денисов (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Топпер- (16.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это Джигурда, говорит: "Вот такая булава!"


А чего он крашеный?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А чего он крашеный?


Из музея восковых фигур.

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Как там говорится,перворожденного в текущей кальпе обманывать не надо,он в сам обманываться рад.А на коленках у него один их тех кто через сосредоточение,усилие и прилежание вспоминает как был во дворце брахмы,но не вспоминает других мест в которых рождался.И считает перворожденного творцом вселенной.

----------

Raudex (19.06.2012), Сауди (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> никого не напоминает?


Give me your skull immediately

----------

Kit (18.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> Грубо


Но увы честно :Frown:

----------

Pema Sonam (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Шавырин (17.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Очень эмоционально и довольно бессмысленно. Если продолжать в том же духе, то абсолютно не важно, о чем там говорил Будда. Человек - зло, и подлежит уничтожению.


Мансур, есть люди, которые следуют правилам и принципам. И это уважаемые и основательные люди, если правила не расходятся с фактами того мира. А если расходятся, то правила уже не играют ценности - факты говорят сами за себя. Как-то так

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Правила все время расходятся - в разные стороны...Сколько людей, столько и мнений. Куда не поверни - срочно надо идти к Пробуждению.....

----------

Neroli (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Только плоды то у этого учения всё сплошь какие-то горькие получаются. То крестовые походы, то инквизиция, то сжигание староверов, то общая нетерпимость православных. Добра то и не видно.


У меня мама православная, и видя, как изменяется её характер, я наблюдаю устойчивый рост добра. Конечно, у буддийской практики плоды куда круче и быстрее достигаются, но и тут вполне удивительно. А сжигание староверов —это результат в большей степени политической деятельности церкви нежели практики христианства.

----------

Wyrd (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Савелов Александр (15.01.2015), Содпа Тхарчен (17.06.2012), Федор Ф (17.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------

Алевлад (17.06.2012), Джигме (18.06.2012), Доня (27.08.2015), Нико (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Сергей Хос (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (17.06.2012), Нико (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Dechen Norzang (17.06.2012), Echo (17.06.2012), Kit (18.06.2012), Neroli (17.06.2012), Raudex (19.06.2012), SlavaR (27.06.2012), Алевлад (17.06.2012), Аньезка (17.06.2012), Буль (17.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.06.2012), Нико (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Ондрий (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Сауди (17.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Федор Ф (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Юй Кан (17.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> 


Приоритеты любого так называемого общества никогда не изменятся(хотя могут быть завуалированы),все как было до Победоносного так и теперь,всегда найдется крайний..Поэтому следует достичь Пробуждения от сансары.

----------

Антончик (24.07.2014), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Zom (18.06.2012), Буль (17.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (17.06.2012), Кунсанг (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Dechen Norzang (17.06.2012), Pyro (17.06.2012), Алевлад (17.06.2012), лесник (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Остроумные ответы на вопросы экзамена.
Сейчас этот студент работает в Google Inc.

В1. В какой битве погиб Наполеон?
* в своей последней

В2. Где была подписана Декларация Независимости?
* внизу страницы

В3. В каком штате течет река Рави? (Игра слов: В каком состоянии течет река Рави? river Ravi flows in which state?)
* в жидком

В4. Какова основная причина развода?
* женитьба

В5. Какова основная причина неудачи?
* экзамен

В6. Что Вы никогда не ели на завтрак?
* обед и ужин

В7. Что выглядит как половина яблока?
* другая половина

В8. Если бросить красный камень в синее море, каким он станет?
* мокрым

В9. Как может человек идти 8 дней без сна?
* да без проблем, он ночью спит

В10. Как Вы поднимете слона одной рукой? (Игра слов: Как Вы поднимете слона с одной рукой? how can you lift an elephant with one hand?)
* вы никогда не найдете слона с одной рукой.

В11. Если у Вас будет 3 яблока и 4 апельсина в одной руке и 4 яблока и 3 апельсина в другой руке, что Вы будете иметь?
* очень большие руки

В12. Если у 8 человек постройка стены занимает 10 часов, сколько это займет у 4 человек?
* нисколько, стена-то построена

В13. Как можно бросить яйцо на бетонный пол, не разбив его?
* любым способом, бетон фиг сломаешь…

----------

Bob (17.06.2012), SlavaR (27.06.2012), Алевлад (17.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (18.06.2012), Джигме (18.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (17.06.2012), Дхармананда (17.06.2012), Нико (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Echo (17.06.2012), Neroli (17.06.2012), Pyro (17.06.2012), Wyrd (18.06.2012), Алевлад (18.06.2012), Буль (17.06.2012), лесник (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Сергей Хос (17.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

His Holiness the Dalai Lama in a playful mood with comedian Russell Brand during the youth event "Stand Up and Be the Change" held in Manchester, England, on June 16, 2012. Photo/Chloe Crewe-Read

----------

Алевлад (18.06.2012), лесник (18.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> His Holiness the Dalai Lama in a playful mood with comedian Russell Brand during the youth event "Stand Up and Be the Change" held in Manchester, England, on June 16, 2012. Photo/Chloe Crewe-Read


Даешь видео!

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Буль (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Даешь видео!


Сам бы рад увидеть ))

----------


## Neroli



----------

SlavaR (27.06.2012), Zom (18.06.2012), Аньезка (17.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Джигме (18.06.2012), Дхармананда (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Ондрий (18.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Чиффа (17.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Мегашизотерический трэш

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Фанаты  :EEK!:

----------

Zom (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Eugeny (17.06.2012), Wyrd (18.06.2012), Дхармананда (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Джигме (18.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.06.2012), Дхармананда (18.06.2012), лесник (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Никто не говорит, то Будда никогда не критиковал другие учения. В данном случае он в художественной форме излагает то, что только Дхарма ведет к Освобождению. Разве с этим кто-то спорит? При этом в другом месте Будда уверяет что самые лучшие из брахманов те, кто учит джханам. А уж мест, где он восхваляет нравственность некоторых брахманов не-буддистов - и того больше. То есть, его критика была всегда  "по месту". Конкретным людям, конкретные положения. С моей точки зрения, это сильно отличается от того, чтобы при всяком удобном случае заявлять что брахманизм - это зло, ведущее к погибели.


ну знаете ли.....  Так можно и животных хвалить которые на пол не гадят, но по отношению к человеку это не такое уж и большое достижение. То же и про тиртиков. Как их не хвали, они все равно тиртиками будут, все равно они следуют ложным взглядам.

----------

Леонид Ш (17.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Bob (18.06.2012), Echo (18.06.2012), Eugeny (17.06.2012), Pyro (18.06.2012), Аньезка (18.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Дхармананда (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.06.2012), Топпер- (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Шавырин (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Как политику, к религии отношения не имеющую. А как иначе надо?


Вам привести цитаты из Библии от лица господа бога с призывами к геноциду и убийствам?

----------

Топпер- (17.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Echo (18.06.2012), Pema Sonam (17.06.2012), Алевлад (18.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Джигме (18.06.2012), Кунсанг (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Имеет смысл разделять доктрину и ее последователей. Насколько я помню Коран, убийство человека, не участвующего в военных действиях, строго запрещено. Кроме того, существуют "пять столпов ислама" - пять основных принципов вероисповедания, и газавата среди них нет. Но когда и кому подобные запреты мешали? Тот, кто хочет убивать, всегда найдет массу способов оправдать это. Я периодически читаю "джамаатшариат", у людей серьезная теоретическая база.


Коран почитайте. Мусульманам по отношению к не мусульманам разрешается многое из того что является откровенным преступлением. В том числе и убийства. И не надо про "пять столпов ислама" тут говорить. Сей час если копаться начнем то дров и щепок будет больше чем с ветхим заветом христиан.

----------

Топпер- (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра



----------

Bob (18.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (18.06.2012), Eugeny (18.06.2012), Neroli (17.06.2012), Дхармананда (18.06.2012), лесник (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Сергей Хос (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Шавырин (18.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> .... пикча про угорь ....


А это не мурена часом?

----------

Джигме (18.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> ... пикча про масло и кошана ...


Оказывается, это на википедии даже лежит

----------

Neroli (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Что касается "чистого" христианства и ислама, то они, с моей точки зрения, существуют, не так уж малочисленны, и их нужно всячески поддерживать. Хотя бы для того чтобы свести к минимуму экстремистский фактор. А для этого нужно - как минимум - признать их наличие и ценность.


интересно что вы под словом "чистого" понимаете. И почему вы вдруг видете это чистое, а сами последователи не видят. Для вас их священные тексты являются авторитетным источником для суждения об этих религиях. Или же вы и их считаете не достаточно чистыми и предлагаете свою версию рафинированных "чистых" христианства и ислама не признающих их же писания с призывами к убийствам и другим преступлениям?




> Что касается "джихада", то это слово имеет несколько интерпретаций. Существует широко распространенная версия, что это слово обозначает неустанную работу над собой по преодолению своих недостатков. Эктремистами это, естественно оспаривается.


Это верно про несколько значений. Только вот иногда в коране под "джихадом" понимается конкретные боевые действия, а иногда действительно борьба со своими недостатками, мешающими стать образцовым мусульманином.





> Словом, я что хочу сказать? Если Вы хотите блага своей религии, то нужно быть и политиком (в том числе). А политик не знает слова "нет".


Ошибочка. Политик как раз знает слово "нет" и слова "может быть" и много других слов в зависимости от ситуации. 




> Нл, собсно, начальным посылом, заставившим меня написать по этому поводу, было даже не это. Я считаю что негатив - любой, не важно, обращенный против чего - это омрачение. Это одержимость змеей. И борьба с чужими верованиями - это пример пены, выступившей на губах ангела, вышедшего на борьбу со злом. И именно эту точку зрения я пытался донести.


Знаете Мансур, когда некто говорит мне что 2х2=7, а я говорю что будет 4, то это не одержимость или негатив и не борьба с "пеной у рта" как вы виразились, а просто констатация факта.

----------

Буль (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вам привести цитаты из Библии от лица господа бога с призывами к геноциду и убийствам?


Когда я был юным блэкером, я мог бы привести целый список цитат из Ветхого завета с призывами к геноциду, убийству, насилию, а также мог бы вам дать ссылки на красочные сцены этого самого насилия и кровосмешения. И вдобавок ещё нагрузить бонусными цитатами из Талмуда на тему расовой ненависти и прочей красоты. Про Коран вообще не говорю, а уж про салафитские комментарии к нему - так тем более.

Когда я самую малость повзрослел, то немного изменил точку зрения. Мировые религии - это бочка дёгтя в виде свода правил безопасности и способов выживания несчастного древнего племени, создавшего и вырастившего своих пророков + ещё несколько больших смоляных ковшей исторической хроники и устаревших политических манифестов, цели которых уже давно позабыты, но сохраняются в редакциях священных писаний, будучи намертво интегрированными в них (тогда как многие действительно полезные и благие религиозные идеи, бывшие там ранее, вымараны из них из-за "несоответствие времени", то есть - ересь) + небольшой алмаз истинного религиозного опыта, который несмотря ни на что, найти в этой бочке шлака можно - и порой это единственная альтернатива другим бочкам дёгтя, в которых ничего, кроме дёгтя, нет.

Так вот, в некоторых других бочках алмазов вообще нет - а в мировых религиях есть таки что-то, что по прежнему способно менять людей к лучшему. Спорить на эту тему не буду больше.

Насчёт Дхармы же всё понятно: "дар дхаммы превосходит всякий дар; сладость дхаммы превосходит всякую сладость" - в любом виде из девяти колесниц Дхармы (как это представляется конкретно в нашей школе).

----------

Alex (19.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Федор Ф (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Anthony (18.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Джигме (18.06.2012), Кузьмич (18.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AndyZ (18.06.2012), Echo (18.06.2012), Raudex (19.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Нико (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.06.2012), Шавырин (18.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AndyZ (18.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (18.06.2012), Echo (18.06.2012), Pyro (18.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.06.2012), Дхармананда (18.06.2012), Кузьмич (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Федор Ф (18.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Secundus

к сожалению, "Крик" - символ всего ХХ века

----------

Алевлад (18.06.2012), Нико (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Федор Ф (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Алевлад (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Сауди (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Dechen Norzang (18.06.2012), Алевлад (18.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Джигме (19.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Котенок демонстрирует страдание изменчивости)

----------

Wyrd (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Значит, все стали буддистами?

----------

AndyZ (18.06.2012), Pyro (18.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.06.2012), Иван Петров (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Рули, любимая!

----------

лесник (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012), Спокойный (19.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Так Антон стал первым троллем в истории. Дело в том, что невозможно разгадать этот кроссворд - ответов не существует в природе!
> По вертикали:
> 16. Тупая сторона ножа.


 Обух (но не подходит  :Frown:  )

----------

Буль (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Савелов Александр (15.01.2015), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

когда комары едят - это чод или просто фигня?

----------

Алевлад (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> когда комары едят - это чод или просто фигня?


зависит от степени добровольности)

----------

Антончик (24.07.2014), Буль (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

вот оно что  :EEK!:

----------

AndyZ (18.06.2012), Echo (18.06.2012), Neroli (18.06.2012), Аньезка (18.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.06.2012), Дхармананда (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Ондрий (18.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012), Юй Кан (18.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Участники буддийского форума настолько суровы, что даже мирские темы превращаются в обсуждение различных аспектов Дхармы)

----------

Echo (18.06.2012), Neroli (18.06.2012), Алевлад (18.06.2012), Джигме (19.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.06.2012), Доня (27.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012), Тао (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

*Женская сборная России по футболу переиграла команду Греции в отборочном матче чемпионата Европы
со счетом 4:0*

Первый мяч в ворота гречанок на 24-й минуте забила полузащитница Анастасия Костюкова. Спустя четыре минуты преимущество удвоила защитница Елена Суслова. До крупного счет довела нападающая Екатерина Сочнева, отправив на 60-й минуте третий мяч в ворота гречанок. На 68-й минуте довершила разгром нападающая Наталья Шляпина, вышедшая тремя минутами ранее на замену.

После этой победы сборная России набрала 15 очков в 7 проведенных встречах. Отставание от лидера группы 1 команды Италии составляет 9 очков, но у россиянок есть одна игра в запасе. В следующем матче, который состоится 21 июня, россиянки встретятся в гостевом поединке с соперницами из Боснии и Герцеговины.

В финальный турнир чемпионата Европы, который пройдет в июле 2013 года в Швеции, помимо страны-хозяйки, напрямую выходят победители групп (всего 7 команд). Также напрямую отбирается лучшая команда из тех, которые заняли вторые места в своих группах. Оставшиеся 6 сборных, занявшие вторые позиции, встретятся между собой в стыковых матчах и разыграют 3 путевки на европейское первенство.
Источник: Псковская Лента Новостей

----------

Pema Sonam (18.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

У


> к сожалению, "Крик" - символ всего ХХ века


К огромному.Люди просто обосрались

----------


## Ондрий

купил вчера пирожных.. много думал....
Вложение 9604

----------

Алевлад (19.06.2012), Аньезка (18.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012), Фил (19.06.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> купил вчера пирожных.. много думал....


Если смущает австрийское название торта Sacher (по фамилии автора), то можно называть как французы - сашЕ. :Smilie: .
А так,да, помню оживление русских туристов в Вене в ресторане, когда десерт предложили (типа,хорошо,что не Na).
В Сов.Союзе сделали аналог  - торт Прага.Так он вкуснее австрийского За,мне кажется.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Ондрий (18.06.2012), Фил (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012), Юй Кан (18.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

А меня, как программиста, долго "плющил" вот этот товар

----------

Pyro (19.06.2012), Wyrd (19.06.2012), Антончик (24.07.2014), Денис Евгеньев (19.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.06.2012), Иван Петров (22.06.2012), Нико (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Тао (18.06.2012), Фил (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> купил вчера пирожных.. много думал....


Захером звали Мазоха, так что кушая пироженки и думая, можно всегда возвращать себя к тому, что сейчас вы совершаете над своим телом натуральный акт мазохизма, так как толстота это всегда боль. Дедушка Зигуля, машет вам и улыбается  :Cool:

----------

Аньезка (18.06.2012), Кузьмич (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> А меня, как программиста, долго "плющил" вот этот товар
> 
> Вложение 9605


Почему?

----------


## Ондрий

> Захером звали Мазоха, так что кушая пироженки и думая, можно всегда возвращать себя к тому, что сейчас вы совершаете над своим телом натуральный акт мазохизма, так как толстота это всегда боль. Дедушка Зигуля, машет вам и улыбается


витиевато, однако....
но, иногда сигара - это просто сигара (С)  :Wink:

----------

Буль (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> витиевато, однако....
> но, иногда сигара - это просто сигара (С)


Дедушка Фрейд в сами не согласился бы  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.06.2012), Ондрий (18.06.2012), Шавырин (18.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Дедушка Фрейд в сами не согласился бы


Именно в данном случае? Возможно  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Почему?


В программировании выражение NaN -- Not a Number, и цифра "1" рядом с этим никак не вяжется.

----------

Neroli (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012), Фил (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Zom

Да с ценниками вообще целый сайт можно создавать - насколько их много, забавных -)
Так, навскидку.. ))

----------

Neroli (18.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (19.06.2012), Pema Sonam (18.06.2012), Pyro (19.06.2012), Raudex (19.06.2012), SlavaR (27.06.2012), Аньезка (18.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.06.2012), Джигме (19.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.06.2012), Дхармананда (18.06.2012), Иван Петров (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Ондрий (18.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (19.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> В программировании выражение NaN -- Not a Number, и цифра "1" рядом с этим никак не вяжется.


а-а.
"Способствует укреплению иммунитета, максимальному развитию мозга и зрения у детей, и выносу мозга у программистов"

----------

Буль (18.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

AlekseyE (19.06.2012), AndyZ (19.06.2012), Echo (19.06.2012), Pema Sonam (18.06.2012), Pyro (19.06.2012), Raudex (19.06.2012), Shunja (21.06.2012), SlavaR (27.06.2012), Алевлад (19.06.2012), Антончик (24.07.2014), Буль (18.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.06.2012), Кузьмич (19.06.2012), лесник (19.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012), Топпер- (19.06.2012), Фил (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012), Чиффа (19.06.2012), Юй Кан (19.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (19.06.2012), Алевлад (19.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), Дхармананда (19.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Топпер- (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (19.06.2012), Shunja (21.06.2012), Антончик (24.07.2014), Денис Евгеньев (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012), Чиффа (19.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (19.06.2012), Shunja (21.06.2012), Алевлад (19.06.2012), Буль (18.06.2012), лесник (19.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.06.2012), Ондрий (19.06.2012), Спокойный (19.06.2012), Топпер- (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012), Юй Кан (19.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> 


Какая прелесть.

----------

Дхармананда (19.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Dechen Norzang (19.06.2012), Pyro (19.06.2012), Буль (19.06.2012), Нико (19.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.06.2012), Ондрий (19.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (19.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> 


Кабинет общей психологии, предмет "семейная психология":

----------

Raudex (19.06.2012), Аньезка (19.06.2012), Буль (19.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (19.06.2012), Дхармананда (19.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.06.2012), Тао (19.06.2012), Топпер- (19.06.2012), Юй Кан (19.06.2012)

----------


## Chikara

Мужик-мирянин вернулся домой после второй поездки из Индии с передачи учения (Бодхгаи), жена ему говорит: ну и наконец в третий раз когда теперь поедешь? Муж отвечает: теперь поедешь ты. Жена: не я лучше в Турцию за дубленками поеду. Реальная улан-удэнская история :Smilie:

----------

Михаил Угамов (19.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Далай-лама предлагает России вступить в НАТО

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Да че уж тут мелочиться - сразу 51м штатом назваться и все.

----------

Dechen Norzang (19.06.2012), Буль (19.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Помню предложение ещё перестроечных времён: вступить в эту самую НАТУ и разместить их ракетные установки у нас, а наши -- у них. : )

----------

Алевлад (20.06.2012), Иван Петров (21.06.2012), Ондрий (19.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

Eugeny (19.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (19.06.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (20.06.2012), Shunja (21.06.2012), Аньезка (20.06.2012), Буль (20.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дхармананда (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AndyZ (20.06.2012), Shunja (21.06.2012), Алевлад (23.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Neroli (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Shunja (21.06.2012), Алевлад (23.06.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Кузьмич (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Ондрий (20.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> 


Эх,Василий Иваныч..

----------

Кузьмич (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012)

----------


## Чагна Дордже



----------

Dechen Norzang (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Shunja (21.06.2012), Алевлад (23.06.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Кузьмич (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (25.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (20.06.2012), Shunja (21.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (20.06.2012), Аньезка (20.06.2012), Буль (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дхармананда (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pyro (20.06.2012), Буль (20.06.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Дхармананда (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Юй Кан (21.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (21.06.2012), AndyZ (20.06.2012), Eugeny (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Алевлад (23.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Dechen Norzang (21.06.2012), Hang Gahm (20.06.2012), Neroli (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Кузьмич (20.06.2012), лесник (20.06.2012), Ондрий (20.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012), Юй Кан (21.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (21.06.2012), Echo (20.06.2012), Neroli (20.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Shunja (21.06.2012), SlavaR (27.06.2012), Буль (20.06.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Кузьмич (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Ондрий (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Pyro (21.06.2012), Shunja (21.06.2012), SlavaR (27.06.2012), Алевлад (23.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Иван Петров (22.06.2012), Кузьмич (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Ондрий (21.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012), Юй Кан (21.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Aion (21.06.2012), AlekseyE (21.06.2012), Echo (21.06.2012), Shunja (21.06.2012), Zom (21.06.2012), Алевлад (23.06.2012), Буль (21.06.2012), Джигме (21.06.2012), Дхармананда (21.06.2012), Кузьмич (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012), Юй Кан (21.06.2012)

----------


## Zom

Там опечатка. Скорее всего вместо "олень" должно быть "козёл" ))

----------

Фил (21.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (21.06.2012), Yeshe (21.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (21.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> .. пикча про парковку....


супер! сразу от чего-то вспомнилось - бир сум, бир сом, бир манат...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Насчет машины на парковку не ставить - непонятно, среди кого живет владелец гаража :Smilie:  Но то, что он полиглот во вселенском масштабе - ясно сразу :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe

мне больше всего нравится последняя строчка  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Аньезка, типичней, думаю, так:





 :Big Grin:

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Pema Sonam (21.06.2012), Pyro (21.06.2012), Аньезка (21.06.2012), Буль (21.06.2012), Кузьмич (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Сергей Ч (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Neroli (21.06.2012), Pyro (21.06.2012), Аньезка (21.06.2012), Джигме (21.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (21.06.2012), Нико (21.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Юй Кан (21.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> мне больше всего нравится последняя строчка


Клингон что ли?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Насчет машины на парковку не ставить - непонятно, среди кого живет владелец гаража


 Он живет среди идиотов !  :Smilie: 

Последнее - не Клингон. Это какой-то универсальный язык символов. Достали уже тарелки ставить перед гаражом!

----------

Алевлад (23.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (21.06.2012), Echo (21.06.2012), Neroli (21.06.2012), Pyro (21.06.2012), Secundus (21.06.2012), Wyrd (21.06.2012), Буль (21.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.06.2012), Дхармананда (21.06.2012), Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Кузьмич (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Юй Кан (21.06.2012)

----------


## Secundus

беспощадная правда )

----------


## Wyrd

> Клингон что ли?


похоже на язык из Футурамы

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Neroli (21.06.2012), Pyro (21.06.2012), Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

_ЗАГАДКА ОТНОШЕНИЙ
ИЛИ КТО НА КОМ ИГРАЕТ....._

----------

Алевлад (23.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> _ЗАГАДКА ОТНОШЕНИЙ
> ИЛИ КТО НА КОМ ИГРАЕТ....._


Михаила Козакова в молодости я узнал. А женщина кто?

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012)

----------


## Bob

На Йоко Оно не очень похожа. ; )

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Вы че, это ж Джонни Депп!)

----------

Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы че, это ж Джонни Депп!)


Похож на Козакова в образе Джони Деппа.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

По-видимому, Маргарита..

----------

Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Похож на Козакова в образе Джони Деппа.


очевидно что это Гоголь

----------

Ондрий (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> очевидно что это Гоголь


..Токмо без-усый..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> * ...*



Кто автор картины?

=)

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Pema Sonam (21.06.2012)

----------


## Bob

Тоже о ней подумал потом : )

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Ну нельзя же так буквально :Smilie:  Подставлять актеров всяких

Я имела ввиду метафорически - аллегория такая отношений М-Жо


Мужчина пытается играть на женщине, а она играет на скрипке, устроившись на его коленях, он думает, что он всем владеет и управляет, в башке у него рацшестеренки ума, а она там дает себя держать, но играет свое, ну и так далее - в этом направлении :Smilie: 

Автора пока не выяснила....

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

Гугл сказал, что автор Michael Cheval (Михаил Хохлачев)
http://2photo.ru/9448-xudozhnik..html

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Иван Денисов (23.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Топпер- (22.06.2012)

----------


## Bob

> Ну нельзя же так буквально Подставлять актеров всяких
> 
> Я имела ввиду метафорически - аллегория такая отношений М-Жо
> 
> 
> Мужчина пытается играть на женщине, а она играет на скрипке, устроившись на его коленях, он думает, что он всем владеет и управляет, в башке у него рацшестеренки ума, а она там дает себя держать, но играет свое, ну и так далее - в этом направлении
> 
> Автора пока не выяснила....


Именно этот мужчина, потом до конца своих дней играл на другом инструменте. Японского производства.  :Smilie: 

P.S. А некоторые работы автора совсем неплохи.

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Aion (23.06.2012), Zom (23.06.2012), Алевлад (23.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.06.2012), Кузьмич (22.06.2012), Нико (21.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Гугл сказал, что автор Michael Cheval (Михаил Хохлачев)
> http://2photo.ru/9448-xudozhnik..html


О, какой навороченный. А на номер 17 часом не Путин ли? :Smilie: 

И что за намек на инструмент японского производства? :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (23.06.2012), Neroli (22.06.2012), Pyro (22.06.2012), Yuu (22.06.2012), Нико (22.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

> И что за намек на инструмент японского производства?


 Джон Леннон, Синтия Леннон и Йоко Оно

----------

Топпер- (22.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Aion (23.06.2012), Pema Sonam (22.06.2012), Shunja (22.06.2012), Аньезка (22.06.2012), Буль (22.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.06.2012), Джигме (23.06.2012), Дхармананда (22.06.2012), Нико (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.06.2012), Топпер- (22.06.2012), Федор Ф (24.06.2012), Фил (22.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (23.06.2012), Neroli (22.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (22.06.2012), Shunja (22.06.2012), Буль (22.06.2012), Джигме (23.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (22.06.2012), Дхармананда (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.06.2012), Топпер- (22.06.2012), Фил (22.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja



----------

Eugeny (22.06.2012), Аньезка (22.06.2012), Дхармананда (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (24.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Вот что бывает, когда бодхисаттве недостает праджни:

----------

Aion (24.06.2012), Shunja (22.06.2012), Буль (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.06.2012), Топпер- (22.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев



----------

Дхармананда (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja



----------

Zom (23.06.2012), Аньезка (22.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012), Дхармананда (22.06.2012), Кузьмич (24.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.06.2012), Топпер- (22.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (23.06.2012), Bob (23.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (23.06.2012), Ittosai (23.06.2012), Lanky (24.06.2012), Pyro (23.06.2012), Shunja (23.06.2012), Yeshe (22.06.2012), Алевлад (23.06.2012), Аньезка (22.06.2012), Дхармананда (23.06.2012), Кузьмич (24.06.2012), Нико (23.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (23.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Lanky (24.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.06.2012), Топпер- (22.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Lanky (24.06.2012), Shunja (24.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Bob (23.06.2012), Lanky (24.06.2012), Shunja (23.06.2012), Zom (23.06.2012), Кузьмич (24.06.2012), Леонид Ш (23.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2012), Сауди (24.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012), Шавырин (24.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (23.06.2012), Bob (23.06.2012), Echo (24.06.2012), Lanky (24.06.2012), Zom (23.06.2012), Алевлад (25.06.2012), Кузьмич (24.06.2012), лесник (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Возле дома просветленного Горного Даоса приземлилась серебристая летающая тарелка. Шлюз медленно открылся. Яркий белый свет залил лужайку у дома.
Из света показалась неестественно тощая и высокая фигура.
Рауати Ксентари, достойный сын расы Ксентари, вошел в дом Даоса и прямо с порога спросил:
— Что ты отдашь мне взамен на все тайны строения Вселенной?
Мудрец сидел профилем к своему гостю и созерцал стоящее перед ним жестяное ведро. Не поворачиваясь к пришельцу он спокойно произнес:
— Вот это ведро с говном.
Инопланетянин крепко задумался.
— Но почему? — наконец спросил он. Мудрец медленно повернулся к гостю и строго посмотрел в его огромные темные глаза.
— Потому что в доме Горного Даоса, — изрёк он с прижимом, — не место ведру с говном!
В тот же вечер Рауати Ксентари стал его учеником.

----------

Lanky (24.06.2012), Neroli (24.06.2012), Olle (23.06.2012), Алевлад (25.06.2012), Антончик (24.07.2014), Буль (23.06.2012), Вова Л. (25.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (23.06.2012), Дхармананда (24.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2012), Савелов Александр (15.05.2020), Содпа Тхарчен (24.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012), Шавырин (24.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> 


это наверно практик иудейского кунг-фу )))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> это наверно практик иудейского кунг-фу )))


Скорее - каббалической крав-маги.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja



----------

Кузьмич (24.06.2012), Топпер- (24.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Pyro (25.06.2012), Shunja (24.06.2012), Алевлад (25.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.06.2012), Топпер- (24.06.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Кажется, классичный балет не сильно отличается  :Smilie:  ... Так же пафосно и глупо...

----------


## Yeshe

*ПРАВИЛА ДЛЯ КОТА:

Коту нельзя залезать на мебель.Ну хорошо, коту можно залезать на мебель, но не на кухонный стол.Ну ладно, коту можно залезать на кухонный стол, но только не тогда, когда я готовлю. Договорились?Ну ладно, ладно. Коту можно залезать на все, что угодно, и тогда, когда угодно, но НЕЛЬЗЯ залезать мне на лицо в 5-30 утра требуя еды.Ну хорошо, хорошо. В 5-30 утра - первое кормление кота.
*

----------

sergey (24.06.2012), Shunja (24.06.2012), Нико (24.06.2012), Сауди (24.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.06.2012), Топпер- (24.06.2012), Федор Ф (24.06.2012), Юй Кан (24.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> это наверно практик иудейского кунг-фу )))


http://osnovakarate.ru/hystory/abir.php

Судя по всему, это ещё один маг-цзал  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (28.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Кажется, классичный балет не сильно отличается  ... Так же пафосно и глупо...


А какие "классичные" балеты Вы смотрели, чтобы делать подобные выводы?

----------

Bob (24.06.2012), Нико (24.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.06.2012), Топпер- (24.06.2012), Федор Ф (24.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кажется, классичный балет не сильно отличается  ... Так же пафосно и глупо...


Классический балет - отличнейшая штука.

----------

Aion (27.06.2012), Bob (24.06.2012), Буль (24.06.2012), Нико (24.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

На буддийском форуме наступила неделя священных войн, количество закрытых тем возрастает в 10 раз)

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> Классический балет - отличнейшая штука.


Особенно когда засыпаешь в первом ряду под музыку Чайковского.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Классический балет - отличнейшая штука.


Для кого/для чего ? : )

----------


## Dron

> Для кого/для чего ? : )


Для знатоков.(балета). (точка)

----------

Аньезка (24.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Денис Евгеньев (24.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Классический балет - отличнейшая штука для:
-- ценителей классического балета, балерин, балерунов, хореографов и т.п.;
-- получения мирского эстетического удовольствия ценителями классического балета, балеринами, балерунами, хореографами и т.п.;
-- заполнения экранного времени на ТВ при путчах/переворотах.
Сверх этого -- во-вторых, третьих, пятых, десятых -- дополнять по усмотрению. : )

----------

Аньезка (24.06.2012), Федор Ф (24.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Классический балет - отличнейшая штука для:
> 
> -- заполнения экранного времени на ТВ при путчах/переворотах.


О, точно! То-то я смутно чувствовал, что для чего-то он нужен, но не мог вспомнить! Спасибо - напомнили!

----------

Топпер- (27.06.2012), Юй Кан (24.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

Во вторых, кокетство в балете неуместно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Во вторых, кокетство в балете неуместно.


Если это:



> Я отвечу только искреннему искателю тайны балета. Вы из таких?


было балетом, то и правда: кокетство тут, в отличии от реального классического балета, неуместно... %)

----------


## Аньезка

Надо же, мне все время было стыдно в этом публично признаваться, но я совершенно не понимаю прелесть балета. По-моему, балетные движения совершенно не привлекательны. Балеруны женоподобны, а женщины измотаны отсутствием нормального детства и личной жизни. Правда, Натали Портман в роли черного лебедя мне понравилась очень  :Smilie:  Голый балет еще тоже ничего так))))))))

----------

Alex (24.06.2012), Shunja (25.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Надо же, мне все время было стыдно в этом публично признаваться, но я совершенно не понимаю прелесть балета...
>  Голый балет еще тоже ничего так))))))))


Все таки понимаете.

----------


## Буль

> Надо же, мне все время было стыдно в этом публично признаваться, но я совершенно не понимаю прелесть балета. По-моему, балетные движения совершенно не привлекательны. Балеруны женоподобны, а женщины измотаны отсутствием нормального детства и личной жизни.


Что из балета Вы смотрели?

----------

Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Что из балета Вы смотрели?


Щелкунчик в Кремле.
Выстрадала))

----------


## Буль

> Щелкунчик в Кремле.
> Выстрадала))


В чьей постановке? Надеюсь, не Шемякина?  :Wink: 
Кто исполнял?

----------

Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Щелкунчик в Кремле.


Это название балета.  :Wink:

----------

Дхармананда (24.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.06.2012), Федор Ф (24.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

А чего стыдного признаться в том, что, мол, мне то-то и то-то напрочь без надобности и в эти то-ты вникать не буду? : )

Опять краткий мэмуар.
Когда осели с женой в Подмосковье, стали знакомиться со всеми театральными жанрами.
Балет классический как-то остался вообще побоку, хотя жена в детстве мечтала стать балериной и сохранила неакцентированную : ) симпатию к балету, наверное, по си поры. А тогда, в конце прошлого века, с интересом посмотрели программу балета Мориса Бежара, как раз навестившего Москву. Было очень любопытно, красиво, необычно и т.д., но -- достаточно, чтоб не углубляться.

А вот с оперой была смешная ситуация.
Пришли в Большой театр на "Войну и мир"...
Выдюжили только кус первого акта, в котором явление более чем упитанной Наташи Ростовой в возрасте под сорок произвело столь неизгладимое впечатление, что мы тихо подались на выход.
Сдаём номерки гардеробщице. Она, вручая нам одёжку, спрашивает: "Что, не понравилось?"
"Нет, -- говорю. -- Мы в этом просто ничего не понимаем..."
Она: "Ой, вы знаете, не только вам не нравится!"
Жена облегчённо вздохнула, а я уже на улице сказал ей: "Вот видишь, наши вкусы ничем не отличаются от вкусов широких масс! : )"

----------

Shunja (25.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Alex

А я вот тоже не понимаю оперу и балет. Совсем. Желающие могут считать меня быдлом и гопотой, мне пофиг.

----------

Shunja (25.06.2012), Аньезка (24.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Я не помню. А какая разница? Прыгают и прыгают. На носочках ходят. Задние ряды ненавидят солистов.)

----------

Юй Кан (24.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Оперу люблю, а вот балет тоже не нравится.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (24.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Пришли в Большой театр на "Войну и мир"...
> Выдюжили только кус первого акта, в котором явление более чем упитанной Наташи Ростовой в возрасте под сорок произвело столь неизгладимое впечатление, что мы тихо подались на выход.
> Сдаём номерки гардеробщице. Она, вручая нам одёжку, спрашивает: "Что, не понравилось?"
> "Нет, -- говорю. -- Мы в этом просто ничего не понимаем..."
> Она: "Ой, вы знаете, не только вам не нравится!"
> Жена облегчённо вздохнула, а я уже на улице сказал ей: "Вот видишь, наши вкусы ничем не отличаются от вкусов широких масс! : )"


Правильнее было бы сказать: "наши вкусы ничем не отличаются от вкусов гардеробщицы"  :Wink:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (24.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Если это:
> 
> было балетом, то и правда: кокетство тут, в отличии от реального классического балета, неуместно... %)


Юй Кан... Вы показали себя достойным искателем. Но тайну балета я не открою, ибо  дорожу вашей жизнью. Моя уже в опасности. Меня в любой момент могут придти и запинать мускулистыми ногами...
Хорошо еще, если это будут балерины.

----------


## Буль

> Я не помню. А какая разница? Прыгают и прыгают. На носочках ходят. Задние ряды ненавидят солистов.)


Ну, если в действии увидеть только "прыгают" и "на носочках ходят" -- то, действительно, разницы никакой. Извините за навязчивость  :Smilie: 

_-- Не понравилась мне кухня в этом ресторане.
-- А что подавали?
-- Я не помню. А какая разница? Первое да второе. Что-то на третье..._

----------

Джигме (26.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А я вот тоже не понимаю оперу и балет. Совсем. Желающие могут считать меня быдлом и гопотой, мне пофиг.


Вы просто не эстет. : ))
И -- древний анек, на грани фола...

Диалог у театральной кассы.
-- Девушка, мне нужно два билета на балет.
-- Молодой человек, на балет билеты кончились.
-- Девушка, я -- ЭСТЕТ! Мне нужно два билета на балет!!!
-- Молодой человек, повторяю...
Голос сбоку:
-- Вась, да ну его, хрен с ним, с балетом....
-- Сеня, пошёл на ...! Девушка, я настаиваю: я -- ЭСТЕТ, мне нужно...

----------

Alex (24.06.2012), Shunja (25.06.2012), Джигме (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Правильнее было бы сказать: "наши вкусы ничем не отличаются от вкусов гардеробщицы"


Бао, это было бы уже перегибом и переходом на личность не только свою, но и гардеробщицы! %)

----------


## Dron

> Правильнее было бы сказать: "наши вкусы ничем не отличаются от вкусов гардеробщицы"


Широкие массы, злобно и цинично смеясь над Юй Каном с гардеробщицей, пошли именно на ту постановку, где Наташе под сорок.

----------

Буль (24.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вы просто не эстет. : ))
> И -- древний анек, на грани фола...
> 
> Диалог у театральной кассы.
> -- Девушка, мне нужно два билета на балет.
> -- Молодой человек, на балет билеты кончились.
> -- Девушка, я -- ЭСТЕТ! Мне нужно два билета на балет!!!
> -- Молодой человек, повторяю...
> Голос сбоку:
> ...


Это злоключения Баркова в будущем. Сплошь непонимание.

----------


## sergey

Ха, я тоже к опере в общем равнодушен, хотя инструментальную классическую музыку немало слушал и ценю. (Но конечно совсем не всё). Но тут по-моему дело еще в содержании - _что_ музыка, музыкальное произведение транслирует. То, что транслируется, может быть непонятным по тем или иным причинам. Но может быть понятным, но не близким. Есть и такой вариант.

----------

Буль (24.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть фраза (кажись, сократова)...
Зашёл он со своим учеником на рынок, походил чуть, потом говорит: "Надо же, сколько есть в мире вещей, совершенно ненужных человеку!"
Уважаю Сократа, хоть он и не буддист! : )

----------

Neroli (24.06.2012), Shunja (25.06.2012), Аньезка (24.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (24.06.2012), Федор Ф (24.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Есть фраза (кажись, сократова)...
> Зашёл он со своим учеником на рынок, походил чуть, потом говорит: "Надо же, сколько есть в мире вещей, совершенно ненужных человеку!"
> Уважаю Сократа, хоть он и не буддист! : )


Этому последовала волна самоубийств шокированных торговцев.

----------


## Alex

А повеселю-ка я благородное собрание. Расскажу историю из жизни.
В далекой и безвозвратно ушедшей молодости была у меня одна девушка (то есть была не одна, конечно, а просто я про одну хочу рассказать). Её отец (тогда он был уже весьма пожилым, я бы даже сказал — старым человеком) был в прошлом танцором Большого театра (кстати, весьма известным). Там вообще была балетная династия уже не в первом поколении и, насколько я знаю, она продолжается и поныне. Когда он сам танцевать уже был не в состоянии, стал сначала тренером (извините, я не знаю, как правильно называется обучатель балерунов и балерин), а потом администратором в Большом.
И вот как-то по нереальнейшему блату (дело было в СССР) он сделал нам два билета на "Лебединое Озеро". Правда, где-то в самом дальнем углу — но и то считалось небывалой удачей. Я, наверное, был тогда очень сильно влюблен, потому что не понимаю, как мне удавалось на протяжении нескольких часов сдерживать зевоту, грозившую перерасти в громкий храп. Я не прикалываюсь — мне действительно было совершенно непонятно, что делают все эти люди на сцене и почему их прыжки вызывают такой бешеный восторг в зале. Единственный запомнившийся момент — когда балерина пролетела над сценой, прицепившись к натянутому тросу.
Через некоторое время в Москву приехал Рави Шанкар. И тут уже мне по блату сделали два билета на его концерт в зале Чайковского. Такого удовольствия я не получал давно — концерт пролетел, словно одно мгновение. Но когда я взглянул на свою спутницу, то с удивлением увидел на её лице недвусмысленное выражение: "Лёха, б****! Что это вообще такое? Куда ты меня привел?". На концерты мы больше вместе не ходили.
А мораль? Мораль совсем простая и очевидная — на вкус и на цвет все фломастеры разные.

----------

Neroli (24.06.2012), Pema Sonam (24.06.2012), Shunja (25.06.2012), Алевлад (25.06.2012), Аньезка (24.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.06.2012), Ондрий (24.06.2012), Федор Ф (24.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> извините, я не знаю, как правильно называется обучатель балерунов и балерин


Наставник танцоров и танцовщиц




> как мне удавалось на протяжении нескольких часов сдерживать зевоту, грозившую перерасти в громкий храп. Я не прикалываюсь — мне действительно было совершенно непонятно, что делают все эти люди на сцене и почему их прыжки вызывают такой бешеный восторг в зале.


Понимаю Вас. В раннем детстве я тоже не понимал отчего мама смеётся, глядя в книгу без картинок. Но потом меня научили читать.




> А мораль? Мораль совсем простая и очевидная — на вкус и на цвет все фломастеры разные.


Да, в современном обществе это так.

----------

Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Наставник танцоров и танцовщиц


Или -- балетмейстер.

----------

Alex (24.06.2012), Федор Ф (24.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Или -- балетмейстер.


Ну, балетмейстер -- это всё-таки постановщик. Он говорит что он хочет увидеть от танцовщика, а не как ему прыгнуть выше, мягче, тише и т.д....

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (24.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> В чьей постановке? Надеюсь, не Шемякина?


Ну а чего Шемякин-то? На вкус и цвет..,как тут уже говорили. Помню,лет 10 назад посмотрела в БТ. Необычно,даже непривычно как-то (после просмотренных в детстве неск. раз классических постановок Щелкунчика). Мистично, с каким-то холодком и немного зловеще.Позже поняла, что всё же,Шемякинский вариант мне интереснее. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 Как-то по каналу Mezzo показывали Спящую Красавицу. Сильно изменили :Smilie: ,до неузнаваемости, по музыке только можно было опознать :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Хотя и к музыке тоже приложились. Помню сцену в больничной палате ( или в морге), все в белоснежных костюмах  начинают рэп танцевать. Ну а потом снова Чайковский. По мне слишком уж оригинально. :Smilie:

----------

Буль (24.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Ну а чего Шемякин-то? На вкус и цвет..,как тут уже говорили.


Просто "первоходам" и "редкоходам" эта постановка часто не нравится.

----------

Pema Sonam (24.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, балетмейстер -- это всё-таки постановщик. Он говорит что он хочет увидеть от танцовщика, а не как ему прыгнуть выше, мягче, тише и т.д....


Да, может использоваться и в таком значении, и даже в значении "автор балета", но: http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/742810

----------

Буль (24.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Правильнее было бы сказать: "наши вкусы ничем не отличаются от вкусов гардеробщицы"


Напомнило...




> Еще одним социальным навыком, которым мне следовало овладеть, была "вамподуховность" (иногда Иегова говорил "метродуховность", из чего я делал вывод, что это примерно одно и то же). Иегова определил ее так - "престижное потребление напоказ в области духа". В практическом плане вамподуховность сводилась к демонстрации доступа к древним духовным традициям в зоне их максимальной закрытости: в реестр входили фотосессии с далай-ламой, документально заверенные знакомства с суфийскими шейхами и латиноамериканскими шаманами, ночные вертолетные визиты на Афон, и так далее.
> — Неужели и здесь то же самое? - задал я горький и не вполне понятный вопрос.
> — И здесь, и везде, - сказал Иегова. - И всегда. Проследи за тем, что происходит во время человеческого общения. Зачем человек открывает рот?
> Я пожал плечами.
> — Главная мысль, которую человек пытается донести до других, заключается в том, что он имеет доступ к гораздо более престижному потреблению, чем про него могли подумать. Одновременно с этим он старается объяснить окружающим, что их тип потребления гораздо менее престижен, чем они имели наивность думать. Этому подчинены все социальные маневры. Больше того, только эти вопросы вызывают у людей стойкие эмоции.
> — Вообще-то мне в жизни попадались и другие люди, - сказал я с легкой иронией.
> Иегова кротко посмотрел на меня.
> — Рама, - сказал он, - вот прямо сейчас ты пытаешься донести до меня мысль о том, что ты имеешь доступ к более престижному потреблению, чем я, а мой тип потребления, как сейчас говорят, сосет и причмокивает. Только речь идет о потреблении в сфере общения. Именно об этом движении человеческой души я и говорю. Ничего другого в людях ты не встретишь, как не ищи.
> Меняться будет только конкретный тип потребления, о котором пойдет речь. Это может быть потребление вещей, впечатлений, культурных объектов, книг, концепций, состояний ума и так далее.
> ...

----------

Alex (24.06.2012), Echo (24.06.2012), Антончик (24.07.2014), Леонид Ш (24.06.2012), Ондрий (24.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012), Юй Кан (24.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Просто "первоходам" и "редкоходам" эта постановка часто не нравится.


Но зато "вездеходам"!.. : ))
Бао, но Вас я тоже уважаю, хотя Вы не Сократ и склонны к цитированию всяких "Собачьих сердец" и Ильфа&Петрова. Честно! : )

----------

Буль (24.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, но Вас я тоже уважаю, хотя Вы не Сократ и склонны к цитированию всяких "Собачьих сердец" и Ильфа&Петрова. Честно! : )


Благодарю.

----------

Юй Кан (24.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Dechen Norzang (25.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (25.06.2012), Pema Sonam (25.06.2012), Wyrd (25.06.2012), Буль (25.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (25.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

Ну, если про балет, то в БТ раньше в перерыве шампанское продавали и бутеры с икрой и красной рыбой. Ради этого тоже не хило было сходить, культурно развлечься. Это я по воспоминаниям родителей.

----------

Alex (25.06.2012), Кузьмич (26.06.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров



----------

Pyro (25.06.2012), Wyrd (25.06.2012), Антончик (24.07.2014), Джигме (26.06.2012), Дхармананда (25.06.2012), Кузьмич (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Пема Ванчук (25.06.2012), Сауди (25.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AndyZ (25.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (25.06.2012), Pyro (25.06.2012), Джигме (26.06.2012), Дхармананда (25.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012), Юй Кан (25.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

А хуже того, кто плохо говорит обо мне, только тот, кто совсем не обращает на меня внимания! : )

----------

Аньезка (25.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Было бы смешно, если бы не было так грустно:

----------

Буль (25.06.2012), Джигме (26.06.2012), Сауди (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Между тем, на форуме Андрея Кураева большинство православных сошлись во мнениях, что главное - чтобы ребёнок был крещён. А жив он или нет - это второстепенно.


Ничего удивительного. Про православного ёжика они же все сказку читали

*Православный Ёжик.*

В корнях старого дуба жил в своей норке один православный ежик. А белочка наверху в дупле была неправославная.
— Милая белочка! — не раз обращался к ней ежик. — Ты не православная. Опомнись! Тебе необходимо креститься в нашей речке.
— Но я боюсь воды, — отвечала белочка, звонко разгрызая орешек.
— Надо преодолеть боязнь.
Но белочка никак не могла постичь той великой пользы, которую получит ее беличья душа после обращения в истинную веру.
Со временем ежик крестил всех зверей, жучков и паучков в лесу и всех научил одной простой молитве. “Что бы ни случилось, что бы ни произошло, - объяснял ежик, - надо лишь повторять: “Слава Богу!”. Даже белочка выучила эту нетрудную молитву. Ежик научил ее креститься лапкой и велел, уцепившись покрепче хвостом за ветку, класть поклоны на восток. Делать поклоны белочка соглашалась, она вообще любила физические упражнения, но вот окунаться в речку, даже ради крещения, по-прежнему отказывалась.
Однако тут Бог послал ежику помощницу в его миссионерских трудах. К норке ежика, прятавшейся в корнях дерева с дуплом белочки, прилетела Божья коровка. На головке у Божьей коровки был повязан платочек в горошек, в руках она держала четки из таких же черных горошинок, вид у нее был очень смиренный. Ежик поведал коровке о своих бесплодных попытках уговорить белочку креститься.
— С тех пор, — сказала Божья коровка, — как я узнала, что я не простой жучок, а коровка, да еще и Божья, я непрестанно молюсь Богу. Поверь мне, белочка, нет ничего слаще жизни во Христе и молитвы по четкам.
Но белочка и слушать ничего не желала, все так же прыгала, щелкала орешки и хихикала.
— Кажется, я придумал! — запрыгал вдруг обычно степенный и серьезный ежик.
Через несколько дней он смастерил замечательные четки. На длинную нитку ежик нанизал орешки и показал четки белочке.
— Они будут твои, как только ты преодолеешь свой страх, — сказал ежик.
Белочка тут же оказалась у самых корней старого дуба. Все трое — ежик, белочка и Божья коровка отправились на речку, протекавшую неподалеку от земляничной поляны. Всю дорогу белочка дрожала и хотела вернуться, но ежик показывал ей ореховые четки, и белочка шла вперед.
Наконец они добрались до их речки. Божья коровка вызвалась быть крестной матерью, а ежик крестным отцом. Они погрузили белочку в воду, прочитали необходимые молитвы, но когда дочитали их, увидели, что белочка уже не дышит. Она захлебнулась!
— Ничего! — махнул лапкой ежик. — Слава Богу!
— Да, — согласилась Божья коровка. — Ведь она умерла православной. Слава Богу!
— Слава Богу! — подхватили вокруг все листья, цветы, птицы, жучки, звери и черненькие козявочки.

Вопросы и задания после текста:
1) Одобряете ли вы поведение ежика и Божьей коровки?
2) Как вы поступили бы на месте ежика? На месте белочки?
3) Разыграйте историю в лицах.

----------

AndyZ (25.06.2012), Kittisaro (25.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (25.06.2012), Shunja (25.06.2012), Буль (25.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (25.06.2012), Джигме (26.06.2012), Иван Петров (25.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (25.06.2012), Сауди (25.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

Окончен светлый путь!
Как будто и не начинался.
А дальше будет что?

----------

Pyro (25.06.2012), Буль (25.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Как "бородатый махапандита Маркс"(с) завещал:

----------

Alex (25.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (25.06.2012), Echo (25.06.2012), Pyro (25.06.2012), Буль (25.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (25.06.2012), Иван Денисов (26.06.2012), Иван Петров (25.06.2012), Кузьмич (26.06.2012), Леонид Ш (25.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> *Православный Ёжик.*


фуф, это пародия оказывается...  :Cry:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> фуф, это пародия оказывается...


Пародия, причём давняя (год 2004-2005, кажется), но в своё время некоторые православные на неё повелись. А уж сколько воинствующих атеистов повелось - так вообще не сосчитать (я тоже  :Smilie: )

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> фуф, это пародия оказывается...


Так реальный случай на одно сообщение выше.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Пародия, причём давняя (год 2004-2005, кажется), но в своё время некоторые православные на неё повелись. А уж сколько воинствующих атеистов повелось - так вообще не сосчитать (я тоже )


А я помню, как она отнюдь не в виде пародии была размещена на православном сайте, в разделе чтения для детей. И только после того, как облетела весь интернет, её убрали с сайта.

----------

AndyZ (25.06.2012), Буль (25.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Сауди (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Такое...

----------

Echo (25.06.2012), Pyro (25.06.2012), Shunja (25.06.2012), Буль (25.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (25.06.2012), лесник (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.06.2012), Спокойный (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Не правда. Хотэй - продюссер  :Wink:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja

На басу видать Мохаммед, но так как его рисовать ниизя... то и нет его.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.06.2012), Аньезка (25.06.2012), Иван Петров (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Интересно это всё таки Кинчев, али нет?

----------

Echo (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

А может и не метро вовсе.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Интересно это всё таки Кинчев, али нет?


Костя действительно при необходимости без проблем ездит в метро.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

И не только он ездит

----------

Echo (25.06.2012), Shunja (25.06.2012), Аньезка (25.06.2012), Буль (25.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AndyZ (25.06.2012), Kittisaro (25.06.2012), Neroli (25.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (26.06.2012), Pyro (25.06.2012), Shunja (25.06.2012), SlavaR (27.06.2012), Буль (25.06.2012), Джигме (27.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (25.06.2012), Нико (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Ондрий (25.06.2012), Сергей Хос (26.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012), Юй Кан (25.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

вот..




> я мужу выстрелила в спину
> коротким метким ты куда
> он прохрипеть успел за хлебом
> и рухнул мелочью звеня

----------

Neroli (25.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (26.06.2012), Pyro (25.06.2012), Буль (25.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja



----------

Pedma Kalzang (26.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.06.2012), Дхармананда (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012), Шавырин (26.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AndyZ (27.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (26.06.2012), Pyro (26.06.2012), Иван Петров (26.06.2012), Нико (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), Топпер- (26.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.06.2012), Дхармананда (26.06.2012), Кузьмич (27.06.2012), Нико (26.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012), Топпер- (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

У нас не умеют беречь человека!
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/yMQsdO7kvHg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------

Алевлад (26.06.2012), Буль (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012), Шавырин (26.06.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не правда. Хотэй - продюссер


 Моисей - продюсер  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012), Топпер- (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

AndyZ (27.06.2012), Anthony (26.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (26.06.2012), Echo (26.06.2012), Алевлад (26.06.2012), Джигме (27.06.2012), Николай Бе (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012), Топпер- (26.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.06.2012), Pyro (26.06.2012), Буль (26.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.06.2012), Дхармананда (26.06.2012), Иван Петров (26.06.2012), Кузьмич (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), Ондрий (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012), Чиффа (26.06.2012), Шавырин (26.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Dechen Norzang (26.06.2012), Neroli (26.06.2012), Zom (27.06.2012), Антончик (24.07.2014), Буль (26.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.06.2012), Дхармананда (26.06.2012), Иван Денисов (26.06.2012), Иван Петров (27.06.2012), Кузьмич (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), Спокойный (27.06.2012), Топпер- (26.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012), Шавырин (26.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/202420-...smack-dat.gif?  :Big Grin:

----------

Аньезка (26.06.2012), Шавырин (26.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Zom (27.06.2012), Буль (26.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.06.2012), Нико (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012), Топпер- (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.06.2012), Алевлад (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012), Топпер- (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

Dechen Norzang (26.06.2012), Echo (27.06.2012), Pyro (26.06.2012), Zom (27.06.2012), Буль (26.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.06.2012), Карма Палджор (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (26.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012), Юй Кан (26.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Bob (26.06.2012), Pyro (26.06.2012), Zom (27.06.2012), Алевлад (26.06.2012), Аньезка (26.06.2012), Кузьмич (27.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Aion (27.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (27.06.2012), Shunja (27.06.2012), Zom (27.06.2012), Аньезка (26.06.2012), Буль (27.06.2012), Джигме (26.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (27.06.2012), Иван Денисов (26.06.2012), Кунсанг (28.06.2012), лесник (27.06.2012), Николай Бе (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012), Шавырин (27.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> А я вот тоже не понимаю оперу и балет. Совсем. Желающие могут считать меня быдлом и гопотой, мне пофиг.


Я думаю большинству так же пофиг на то что вам пофиг :Smilie:

----------

Alex (27.06.2012), Bob (27.06.2012), Буль (27.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Dechen Norzang (27.06.2012), Pyro (27.06.2012), Буль (27.06.2012), Джигме (27.06.2012), Нико (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012), Шавырин (27.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Надо же, мне все время было стыдно в этом публично признаваться, но я совершенно не понимаю прелесть балета. По-моему, балетные движения совершенно не привлекательны. Балеруны женоподобны, а женщины измотаны отсутствием нормального детства и личной жизни. Правда, Натали Портман в роли черного лебедя мне понравилась очень  Голый балет еще тоже ничего так))))))))


Видимо мало смотрели. К балету нужно относится, как к каноническому искусству. Когда при жёстко заданных рамках, требуется сделать шедевр.

----------

Bob (27.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

А вообще,что бы не повторяться http://vk.com/cards.blog

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.06.2012), Pyro (27.06.2012), Shunja (27.06.2012), Джигме (27.06.2012), Дхармананда (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Видимо мало смотрели. К балету нужно относится, как к каноническому искусству. Когда при жёстко заданных рамках, требуется сделать шедевр.


И каковы же критерии определения шедевра в данном жанре?

----------


## Топпер

> И каковы же критерии определения шедевра в данном жанре?


я на собственный вкус полагаюсь, а когда его не хватает, тогда  на вкус знакомых балерин.

----------


## Аньезка

> я на собственный вкус полагаюсь, а когда его не хватает, тогда  на вкус знакомых балерин.


Ну то есть как и говорилось в начале: искусство для своих (для тех, кто в теме).

----------

Кузьмич (27.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну то есть как и говорилось в начале: искусство для своих (для тех, кто в теме).


Ну, наверное да. Так реп или шансон тоже для тех, кто в теме. Я вот не в теме, поэтому не понимаю.

----------

Буль (27.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (27.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.06.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Ну, наверное да. Так реп или шансон тоже для тех, кто в теме. Я вот не в теме, поэтому не понимаю.


Бханте Топпер, главное, что Вы в буддийской теме и недурственно в ней разбираетесь  :Smilie:  С уважением.

----------

Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe

*КАРМА ДОГНАЛА...*

----------

Aion (27.06.2012), Ersh (27.06.2012), Алевлад (27.06.2012), Джигме (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Shunja (27.06.2012), Wyrd (27.06.2012), Иван Петров (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2012)

----------


## Спокойный



----------

Neroli (27.06.2012), Pyro (27.06.2012), Shunja (27.06.2012), Yeshe (27.06.2012), Алевлад (27.06.2012), Аньезка (27.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.06.2012), Нико (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Aion (27.06.2012), Pyro (27.06.2012), Джигме (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Zom



----------

Echo (28.06.2012), Pyro (27.06.2012), Shunja (27.06.2012), Буль (27.06.2012), Джигме (27.06.2012), Дхармананда (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Хочу массово стерилизовать тараканов дома. Если кто знает эффективное средство, посоветуйте пожалуйста.


а еще лучше - найти большую кладку и читать над ней мантры и сутры........

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

http://img0.joyreactor.ru/pics/post/...B2-221870.jpeg  :Kiss:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

:EEK!:

----------

Bob (27.06.2012), Echo (28.06.2012), Ersh (27.06.2012), Pyro (29.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (28.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Bob

Клиника.  :Confused:

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Палаточка была адвентистская. Понравились ведра со святой водой.)

----------


## Bob

Палаточка должна быть для буйных...  :Cry:

----------

Буль (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.06.2012), Топпер- (27.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe

нет, это перевозочка должна быть для буйных...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Ролик с разгромом от души. Особенно понравилось, что среди погромщиков были мамаши с колясками и маленькими детьми.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Ондрий (28.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> 


Давно столько агрессии в одном человеке не видел. Ужас.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

AndyZ (28.06.2012), Echo (28.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (28.06.2012), Pyro (29.06.2012), Shunja (28.06.2012), SlavaR (28.06.2012), Алевлад (29.06.2012), Буль (28.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.06.2012), Джигме (28.06.2012), Кузьмич (29.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (28.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012), Федор Ф (28.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012), Юй Кан (28.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Pyro (29.06.2012), Shunja (28.06.2012), Алевлад (29.06.2012), Буль (28.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.06.2012), Нико (28.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012), Федор Ф (28.06.2012), Юй Кан (28.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> 


Родиной повеяло..... Фу.

----------

Kittisaro (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> 


А, ну видимо с подобным крёстным ходом мандалу святой водой и залили, как рассказывают в соседнем топике. 
Ай-яй, одни христиане помогают другим христианам страдать и претерпевать - то есть, именно тем самым занятием, что предписывал им их гуру.

----------

Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А, ну видимо с подобным крёстным ходом мандалу святой водой и залили, как рассказывают в соседнем топике. 
> Ай-яй, одни христиане помогают другим христианам страдать и претерпевать - то есть, именно тем самым занятием, что предписывал им их гуру.


Как представлю себе картину, как мандалу заливали святой водой с такими песнопениями, так волосы дыбом встают.

----------

Аньезка (28.06.2012), Джигме (28.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

А что там палатки да мандалы, вот как в KFC готовят куриц, можно представить, что и в Макаче так-же.

----------

Алевлад (29.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А что там палатки да мандалы, вот как в KFC готовят куриц, можно представить, что и в Макаче так-же.


Спасибо. Убедили.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

[QUOTE=Джыш;484052]А что там палатки да мандалы, вот как в KFC готовят куриц, можно представить, что и в Макаче так-же.
[video=youtube..[/QUOTE]



напомнило..
"..Перед лицом великой цели никакие жертвы не покажутся слишком большими.." Адольф

----------

Аньезка (28.06.2012), Джыш (28.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

http://s2.hostingkartinok.com/upload...e29ccdfca1.gif  :Big Grin:

----------

Алевлад (29.06.2012), Джигме (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> напомнило..
> "..Перед лицом великой цели никакие жертвы не покажутся слишком большими.." Адольф


Да уж страсть к мясу, она такая.

----------

Аньезка (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> А, ну видимо с подобным крёстным ходом мандалу святой водой и залили, как рассказывают в соседнем топике. 
> Ай-яй, одни христиане помогают другим христианам страдать и претерпевать - то есть, именно тем самым занятием, что предписывал им их гуру.



Нда, и после этого находятся в наших рядах "буддисты" которые утверждают что христианство хорошая религия ведущая их последователей к благим результатам.

----------

Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Да уж страсть к мясу, она такая.


При чем здесь страсть к мясу, просто для западной христианской культуры это вполне нормально относится к животным как к корму. Вспомните когда господь бог евреям птиц на ужин регулярно посылал. Вот и отношение. И у муслимов и многих других такое же отношение.

----------

Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нда, и после этого находятся в наших рядах "буддисты" которые утверждают что христианство хорошая религия ведущая их последователей к благим результатам.


Если христиане следуют пути Христа - то это однозначно ведёт их к благим результатам. Ну а если они следуют по пути христианства - то скорее нет, чем да. Разницу нужно объяснять?

----------

Raudex (30.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Наверное они вдохновились примером Христа, прогоняющим торговцев.

----------

Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Наверное они вдохновились примером Христа, прогоняющим торговцев.


Речь идёт о разрушении мандалы. Там повод был другим. Если бы вдохновились примером Христа - разогнали бы светский раут в ХХС.

----------

Wyrd (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

http://radulova.livejournal.com/2703993.html

----------

Bob (28.06.2012), Алевлад (29.06.2012), Кузьмич (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (28.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Echo (28.06.2012), Raudex (30.06.2012), Shunja (28.06.2012), SlavaR (28.06.2012), Аньезка (28.06.2012), Кузьмич (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (28.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Если христиане следуют пути Христа - то это однозначно ведёт их к благим результатам. Ну а если они следуют по пути христианства - то скорее нет, чем да. Разницу нужно объяснять?


На основании чего вы так категорично берете на себя роль судителя и знатока того что христианство и путь Христа отличаются, в то время как на протяжении белее 2 тысяч лет утверждается обратное. Вы что с Христом знакомы? Нет конечно. Более того если принять во внимание слова и утверждения самого Христа что он и его отец иудейский бог Ягве  едины то он фактически расписался в своей причастности в массовым убийствам и прочим тяжким и менее тяжким преступления инициированным Ягве. Хотя почему же только Ягве, и Христом тоже, ведь он одно и тоже.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> На основании чего вы так категорично берете на себя роль судителя и знатока того что христианство и путь Христа отличаются, в то время как на протяжении белее 200 тысяч лет утверждается обратное. Вы что с Христом знакомы? Нет конечно. Более того если принять во внимание слова и утверждения самого Христа что он и его отец иудейский бог Ягве  едины то он фактически расписался в своей причастности в массовым убийствам и прочим тяжким и менее тяжким преступления инициированным Ягве. Хотя почему же только Ягве, и Христом тоже, ведь он одно и тоже.


Где вы увидели категоричность? Не больше категоричности, чем у вас  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ну как на основании чего - Евангелие же. Сравните евангельские предписания с тем, что имеет место быть - и вы поймёте, что и где и как отличается. Проблематика же единства Христа и Яхве в качестве уже не бога одного маленького, но гордого семитского племени, а Создателя Всего Сущего, до сих пор предмет теологических споров внутри самого христианства. Скажем так - все религии возникают на определённом фундаменте, христианство возникло на фундаменте иудаизма и использовало символический язык иудаизма. Точно также, как буддизм возник на фундаменте бытовавших в Индии философских школ и индуизма - и унаследовал в качестве бэкграунда картину мира, господствующую для большинства умов того времени.

На протяжении всего неоднородного Ветхого Завета к Новому Завету образ верховного бога Яхве меняется от мстительного и порядком упоротого демиурга к единому абсолюту. Ну и куча исследований про то, что верховный бог христианской триады и верховный бог Ветхого Завета - это абсолютно разные боги.
А общий путь христианина, следующего за Христом - это (со)распятие и воскрешение. Точно так же, как путь буддиста, следующего Дхарме - это пробуждение и нирвана.

Впрочем, я уже зарёкся десятком страниц ранее защищать христиан от нападок в теме "юмор", так что отвечайте в личку, если вам хочется понетерпеть и похоливорить

----------

Федор Ф (28.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Более того если принять во внимание слова и утверждения самого Христа что он и его отец иудейский бог Ягве  едины то он фактически расписался в своей причастности в массовым убийствам и прочим тяжким и менее тяжким преступления инициированным Ягве.


Меня вот что удивляет: почему, когда речь заходит о христианстве, критики катастрофически удлиняют предложения и теряют знаки препинания...  :Confused:  Рудра, это ты трубу шатаешь?
спокойнее надо быть, честное слово  :Smilie: 

ну и... я, возможно, еще поржу над вами, когда вы, в соответствии с обетами бодхисаттвы, будете использовать искусные средства в отношении упертых тиртхиков)

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.06.2012), Джыш (28.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> http://radulova.livejournal.com/2703993.html


Ну что сказать, хорошая инициатива. 



> Пробежав по инерции несколько шагов, вошедший остановился перед стариком-швейцаром в фуражке с золотым зигзагом на околыше и молодецким голосом спросил: 
>        - Ну, что, старик, в крематорий пора? 
>        - Пора, батюшка, - ответил швейцар, радостно улыбаясь, - в наш советский колумбарий. 
>        Он даже взмахнул руками. На его добром лице отразилась полная готовность хоть сейчас предаться огненному погребению. 
>        В Черноморске собрались строить крематорий с соответствующим помещением для гробовых урн, то есть колумбарием, и это новшество со стороны кладбищенского подотдела почему-то очень веселило граждан. Может быть, смешили их новые слова - крематорий и колумбарий, а может быть, особенно забавляла их самая мысль о том, что человека можно сжечь, как полено; но только они приставали ко всем старикам и старухам в трамваях и на улицах с криками: "Ты куда, старушка, прешься? В крематорий торопишься?" или "Пропустите старичка вперед, ему в крематорий пора". И, удивительное дело, идея огненного погребения старикам очень нравилась, так что веселые шутки вызывали у них полное одобрение. И вообще разговоры о смерти, считавшиеся до сих пор неудобными и невежливыми, стали котироваться в Черноморске наравне с анекдотами из еврейской и кавказской жизни и вызывали всеобщий интерес.

----------

Иван Петров (28.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Ну и куча исследований про то, что верховный бог христианской триады и верховный бог Ветхого Завета - это абсолютно разные боги.


Христос говорил что это один и тот же бог, и более того он сам и есть тот самый мстительный и злобный бог.





> А общий путь христианина, следующего за Христом - это (со)распятие и воскрешение. Точно так же, как путь буддиста, следующего Дхарме - это пробуждение и нирвана.


Нирвана не равна со-распятию. Более методы и путы абсолютно разные и цели тоже.




> Впрочем, я уже зарёкся десятком страниц ранее защищать христиан от нападок в теме "юмор", так что отвечайте в личку, если вам хочется понетерпеть и похоливорить


Кстати риторический вопрос: путь Христа предполагает убийство животных как допустимый и не греховный поступок? Это по поводу вашей фразы о том  что *"Если христиане следуют пути Христа - то это однозначно ведёт их к благим результатам."*

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Христос говорил что это один и тот же бог, и более того он сам и есть тот самый мстительный и злобный бог.


Ссылку на прямую речь тхиртика Христа про его собственную "мстительность и злобность".




> Нирвана не равна со-распятию. Более методы и путы абсолютно разные и цели тоже.


Ссылку на то, где я говорил обратное.




> Кстати риторический вопрос: путь Христа предполагает убийство животных как допустимый и не греховный поступок? Это по поводу вашей фразы о том  что *"Если христиане следуют пути Христа - то это однозначно ведёт их к благим результатам."*


Есть много других ужасных поступков, от которых путь Христа оберегает - и способствует лучшему рождению, чем без них. Да даже основные заповеди кровожадного жЫдобога Яхве от этих поступков оберегают (см. "Десять заповедей Моисея", гугл вам в помощь). Как уже сказано - христиане в своей массе даже не практикуют животных жертв в религиозных целях. Кормовой базой считают - но это и любой атеист животных своей кормовой базой считает, идите докопайтесь до атеистов лучше.

----------

Федор Ф (28.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Христос говорил что это один и тот же бог, и более того он сам и есть тот самый мстительный и злобный бог.


да, а на животе у него рот, которым он пожирает нарушителей самай.
избавьте меня от ваших проблем, очень прошу

----------

Федор Ф (28.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> да, а на животе у него рот, которым он пожирает нарушителей самай.
> избавьте меня от ваших проблем, очень прошу


В смысле?
Первый раз слышу, что у Христа был рот на животе. Это какой-то апокриф?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В смысле?
> Первый раз слышу, что у Христа был рот на животе. Это какой-то апокриф?


Это про сотону  :Big Grin:  Или про тибетских гневных божеств - у некоторых тоже такие штуки присутствуют  :EEK!:

----------

Топпер- (28.06.2012), Федор Ф (28.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Echo (28.06.2012), Аньезка (28.06.2012), Джигме (28.06.2012), Дхармананда (28.06.2012), Кузьмич (29.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> В смысле?
> Первый раз слышу, что у Христа был рот на животе. Это какой-то апокриф?


это у Рахулы.
причем не у Сиддхартховича  :Smilie: )))

В апокрифах Иисус, вроде, только глазами лучи смерти посылал... их, правда, серьезно не рассматривают)

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.06.2012), Топпер- (28.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Великое, красивое искусство - БАЛЕТ.
А ступни у балерин - просто загляденье.

----------


## Топпер

Профессиональное заболевание, что тут сделаешь?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну то есть как и говорилось в начале: искусство для своих (*для тех, кто в теме*).


А что, бывает другое искусство? :Big Grin:   Если это попса - так это не искусство

Но это так - на полях

----------


## Аньезка

> А что, бывает другое искусство?  Если это попса - так это не искусство
> 
> Но это так - на полях


Бывает, конечно. Живопись, например.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Бывает, конечно. Живопись, например.


 :Big Grin:  Ой, не смешите меня, вот уж действительно юмор! Попсовая живопись - бе, какая гадость! Уж не знаю по поводу других искусств, но именно живопись "для тех, кто в теме", поверьте мне! ИСТИННОЕ ИСКУССТВО НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ. Как и духовный путь, кстати.

----------

Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> ИСТИННОЕ ИСКУССТВО НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ


а если наоборот - истинное искусство находит свою дорожку почти ко всякому, а вот элитарные заморочки - только для задроченных (т.е. привыкших двигаться от одной знакомой позиции к другой) в определенном культурном контексте?

а попса - это просто эпатирующая какашка на палочке, которую следует употреблять разве что для разрыва шаблона, массовость тут не причем

имхо.

----------

Shunja (28.06.2012), Аньезка (28.06.2012), Кузьмич (29.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ой, не смешите меня, вот уж действительно юмор! Попсовая живопись - бе, какая гадость! Уж не знаю по поводу других искусств, но именно живопись "для тех, кто в теме", поверьте мне! ИСТИННОЕ ИСКУССТВО НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ. Как и духовный путь, кстати.


Не, ну если говорить про "Квадрат" Малевича - то это точно для "ценителей".
Но, имхо, даже доярка Дуня из Голодрищенска при виде по-настоящему сложной картины воспримет это как искусство, как одаренность автора.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не, ну если говорить про "Квадрат" Малевича - то это точно для "ценителей".
> Но, имхо, даже доярка Дуня из Голодрищенска при виде по-настоящему сложной картины воспримет это как искусство, как одаренность автора.


Ван Гога? Мунка? Или ей больше понравится Глазунов?)

----------

Антончик (24.07.2014), Буль (29.06.2012), Федор Ф (28.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не, ну если говорить про "Квадрат" Малевича - то это точно для "ценителей".


Ну, сколько же можно "Квадрат" трепать. Уже и он попсой стал. Но есть вещи посложнее




> Но, имхо, даже доярка Дуня из Голодрищенска при виде по-настоящему сложной картины воспримет это как искусство, как одаренность автора.


А, главное - оценит! :Big Grin:  Так же, как и балет, кстати. Знаем мы таких ценителей...

Ой, ладно, хватит об искусстве. Ни слова больше! Зарекался уж сколько раз!

----------

Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ван Гога? Мунка? Или ей больше понравится Глазунов?)


Мунка, Мунка! Ага! Весь экспрессионизм как раз для доярок! :Big Grin: 
Кандинский еще, Магритт и Хартунг. :Big Grin:

----------

Антончик (24.07.2014), Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Человек может заплакать от пронзительно красивой музыки. Ни будучи при этом ни композитором, ни музыкантом. Это факт.

----------

Wyrd (28.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Человек может заплакать от пронзительно красивой музыки. Ни будучи при этом ни композитором, ни музыкантом. Это факт.


Здесь ни о композиторе или музыканте идет речь, а об умении чувствовать и понимать. Это я понимаю под словами "в теме"

----------

Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ван Гога? Мунка? Или ей больше понравится Глазунов?)


А что Ван Гог? Я жила в Амстердаме и несколько раз была в его музее.
Что я могу сказать... мне категорически не нравится Ван Гог!  :Big Grin: 
Но говорят, это искусство. Окей.
Я Дали обожаю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Человек может заплакать от пронзительно красивой музыки. Ни будучи при этом ни композитором, ни музыкантом. Это факт.


Да, если заставлять его слушать эту *пронзительную музыку* , то заплакать тут не мудрено :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (28.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А что Ван Гог? Я жила в Амстердаме и несколько раз была в его музее.
> Что я могу сказать... мне категорически не нравится Ван Гог! 
> Но говорят, это искусство. Окей.
> Я Дали обожаю.


... :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Дали, кстати, как раз попсовый художник. Настоящие сюрреалисты так к нему и относились.

Ни слова об искусстве, Федор!!!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.06.2012), Кузьмич (29.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Да, если заставлять его слушать эту *пронзительную музыку* , то заплакать тут не мудрено


Зачем же заставлять? Он случайно может услышать. В кино например.

----------


## Аньезка

> Дали, кстати, как раз попсовый художник. Настоящие сюрреалисты так к нему и относились.
> 
> Ни слова об искусстве, Федор!!!


Ах, Дали попса... вижу уже оттопыренный мизинчег)))

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ах, Дали попса... вижу уже оттопыренный мизинчег)))


Да он всю жизнь только на публику и на эффект работал! Да на свою алчную женушку!

Настоящий сюрреалист - это Магритт! Очень глубокий, сдержанный и философичный художник! Без помпы.

----------

Алевлад (29.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (28.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Да он всю жизнь только на публику и на эффект работал! Да на свою алчную женушку!


Если таланта нет - то любой человек с улицы может это повторить.
Возьметесь?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если таланта нет - то любой человек с улицы может это повторить.


При чем здесь человек с улицы? И зачем повторять? И зачем эта банальная фраза?
Я вам говорю, что сюр. есть разный. Есть очень продвинутые художники. Дали же даже его собратья за такового не считали. За исключением нескольких поздних его работ, он очень поверхностен. Уловил лишь тенденцию сюрреализма, не саму суть.

----------

Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Ладно, искусство  - дело вкуса. Удаляюсь от греха...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да он всю жизнь только на публику и на эффект работал! Да на свою алчную женушку!


Вы так говорите, как будто это что-то плохое.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы так говорите, как будто это что-то плохое.


Да, вот я сразу Маяковского вспомнила и лиличкину просьбу привести ей машину из Парижу...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja

как же вы все от народа далеки.
сплошь эстеты богемные.
имхотеп.

----------

Кузьмич (29.06.2012), Федор Ф (28.06.2012), Шавырин (28.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вы так говорите, как будто это что-то плохое.


Хорошее? Возможно. Только искусство здесь при чем? Настоящий художник не работает на публику. А работает на искусство. Как Ван Гог, кстати. Какая корысть ему была в его искусстве? Одну картину только продал за всю жизнь.

----------


## Федор Ф

> как же вы все от народа далеки.
> сплошь эстеты богемные.
> имхотеп.


Далеки, далеки мы, эстеты! Ну его на фиг, этот народ.

----------


## Аньезка

> Хорошее? Возможно. Только искусство здесь при чем? Настоящий художник не работает на публику. А работает на искусство. Как Ван Гог, кстати. Какая корысть ему была в его искусстве? Одну картину только продал за всю жизнь.


Ван Гог был прежде всего психически болен.

----------

Ондрий (28.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Настоящий художник не работает на публику. А работает на искусство.


Да? Почему?

Настоящий художник —это тот, кто делает красиво. А уж на кого он там работает — это вопрос скорее идеологии чем искусства, вторичный по отношению к собственно искусству.

P.S. А красиво —это то, что откликается  :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (28.06.2012), Аньезка (28.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Я вот думаю, что Микеланджело и Да Винчи очень даже работали на публику, расписывая соборы и дворцы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ван Гог был прежде всего психически болен.


А Дали - нет??? :Big Grin:  Хорошо же вы знаете историю искусства - двойка вам в зачетку!
Дали очень хитро маскировал свою настоящую психическую болезнь под мнимой, показной. Я, мол, только притворяюсь сумасшедшим, это своего рода искусство такое! Но на самом деле он действительно был серьезно болен.

----------

Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> А Дали - нет??? Хорошо же вы знаете историю искусства - двойка вам в зачетку!
> Дали очень хитро маскировал свою настоящую психическую болезнь под мнимой, показной. Я, мол, только притворяюсь сумасшедшим, это своего рода искусство такое! Но на самом деле он действительно был серьезно болен.


Я прекрасно знаю историю Дали, читала его автобиографию и была в музее в Фигерасе. Хватит выпендриваться))
Дело не в этом.
А в том, что сложно ожидать от человека, отрезавшего себе ухо, работу на публику или вообще работу... Таким людям просто сложно мыслить простыми человеческими категориями. Но здесь речь не о таланте (хоть я его не отрицаю), а о болезни.

----------

Ондрий (28.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Что тут скажешь... искусство явно переоценено О.о
Я вот грайндкор люблю и считаю кое-какие образцы искусством. Может, вмешаться? А то мужики-то не знают  :Big Grin:

----------

Shunja (28.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (28.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> Что тут скажешь... искусство явно переоценено О.о
> Я вот грайндкор люблю и считаю кое-какие образцы искусством. Может, вмешаться? А то мужики-то не знают


Действитеьно, а то что то на форуме Napalm Death  и  Terrorizer не обсуждают.
Это ж явно элитарнейшее искусство. :Big Grin:

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я прекрасно знаю историю Дали, читала его автобиографию


Это, конечно, самый достоверный источник, учитывая оригинальность и тягу к правдивости художника :Big Grin: 




> Хватит выпендриваться))


Хочу выпендриваться - вы меня развеселили. Это же юмор? Я не ошибся темой?




> Дело не в этом.
> А в том, что сложно ожидать от человека, отрезавшего себе ухо, работу на публику или вообще работу... Таким людям просто сложно мыслить простыми человеческими категориями. Но здесь речь не о таланте (хоть я его не отрицаю), а о болезни.


Знаете, я читал книгу Ламброзо "Гений и безумие". Так вот, оказывается, все великие люди были больны. Так утверждает великий психиатр. Конечно, Ван Гог был болен. И Дали - без сомнения. А еще упомянутый вами Леонардо (который, кстати, много ли соборов-то расписал? :Big Grin: ), Болен был Моцарт, Шопенгауэр, Чюрленис, Врубель. Продолжить?

----------

Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd



----------


## Wyrd

ну и уже как юмор


"В особенности насытив вредоносных, чинящих препятствия существ,
Растворяю в пространстве болезни, духов и препятствия,
В пыль стираю неблагоприятные условия и цепляние за «я»..." )

----------

Антончик (24.07.2014), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> А еще упомянутый вами Леонардо (который, кстати, много ли соборов-то расписал?),


Я не знаю, много не много. Я себя к знатокам искусства как раз не отношу, и в этой теме выступаю от лица доярок, которым отказано в понимании прекрасного. И странно, что Вы тут достаете не к месту из широких штанин...
А много ли... "Тайная вечеря" в миланском монастыре и роспись в соборе Святой Анны не катят?

----------

Wyrd (28.06.2012), Ондрий (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Ссылку на прямую речь тхиртика Христа про его собственную "мстительность и злобность".


Вы логически совсем разучились думать. Если он и есть сын бога и сам бог и не отлучим от него и единое с ним, то получается что и все качества которые проявлял Ягве, эти же качества есть и в нем самом. И не важно проявил он их или нет. Если вы утверждаете обратное, что Христосик типа святой, а вот Ягве, которым [d]по сути[/d] согласно самому Христу он сам и является, совсем другой, то вы противоречите словам самого Христа. 







> Есть много других ужасных поступков, от которых путь Христа оберегает - и способствует лучшему рождению, чем без них.


Разрешение убийства не ведет к хорошим перерождениям.  Гитлер тоже много чего хорошего сделал, только не для всех, а так же для определенной части людей. Что же вы его не чествуете? Ах да, предрассудки, Гитлер плохой, а Христос всегда хороший... Пусть лжец, пусть тиртик, пусть создатель лживого, противоречивого, не истинного, не ведущего к спасению учения породившее столько зла не планете, но он святой, а все плохое не от него. Типа султан всегда прав.




> Да даже основные заповеди кровожадного жЫдобога Яхве от этих поступков оберегают (см. "Десять заповедей Моисея", гугл вам в помощь).


Ууууууу как вы зарядили :Smilie:  еще и гугл упомянули на свою голову :Smilie:  Зря, это вы зря, пожалеете сей час :Smilie:  Потому что тот же гугл вам выдаст много чего интересного про жертвоприношения, о том как "правоверные иудей" могут обращаться с "не правоверными", о наказах того самого Ягве о геноцидах и прочих.




> Как уже сказано - христиане в своей массе даже не практикуют животных жертв в религиозных целях.


Ну елы-палы, вот ведь как оно то!!! :Smilie:  Не практикуют животных жертв!!  Как сказали блин!!!  Все, теперь все христиане святые стали. То есть если они убивают не ради жертвоприношения (при этом на жертвоприношения гораздо меньше убивают чем на прокорм) то это конечно оправдывает убийство. Ндаааа, вот это у вас логика. Фашисты тоже исходя из такой логики святые, они же не ради жертвоприношений убивали, а просто себе освобождали жизненное пространство. 




> Кормовой базой считают - но это и любой атеист животных своей кормовой базой считает, идите докопайтесь до атеистов лучше.



будут тут атеисты писать то и до них докопаюсь. А пока здесь пишут латентные христиане выдающие себя за буддистов, буду спорить с вами пока вы правду не начнете писать. И что вообще за логика у вас такая? Вы пишете про Христа и ждете что я буду на чистую воду атеистов выводить? Вы чем и как думаете? И вообще атеизм лучше чем Христосопоклоничество, особенно когда это Христосопоклоничество появляется в среде буддистов.

----------


## Wyrd

> Гитлер тоже


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_Hitlerum
какая неожиданность

----------

Dechen Norzang (28.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (28.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я не знаю, много не много. Я себя к знатокам искусства как раз не отношу, и в этой теме выступаю от лица доярок, которым отказано в понимании прекрасного. И странно, что Вы тут достаете не к месту из широких штанин...
> А много ли... "Тайная вечеря" в миланском монастыре и роспись в соборе Святой Анны не катят?


Эти катят :Smilie:  Ладно, Аньезка, не обижайтесь. Я ведь просто повыпендривался, коль пошла такая пьянка. Я же просил - ну нельзя со мной об искусстве разговаривать! Все это несерьезно. Добра вам.

----------

Аньезка (28.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_Hitlerum
> на этом все )


Есть и все теже, см. выше.

----------


## Нико

> Это, конечно, самый достоверный источник, учитывая оригинальность и тягу к правдивости художника
> 
> 
> 
> Хочу выпендриваться - вы меня развеселили. Это же юмор? Я не ошибся темой?
> 
> 
> 
> Знаете, я читал книгу Ламброзо "Гений и безумие". Так вот, оказывается, все великие люди были больны. Так утверждает великий психиатр. Конечно, Ван Гог был болен. И Дали - без сомнения. А еще упомянутый вами Леонардо (который, кстати, много ли соборов-то расписал?), Болен был Моцарт, Шопенгауэр, Чюрленис, Врубель. Продолжить?


Да. Только мы все здоровые тут.

----------

Савелов Александр (04.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вы логически совсем разучились думать. Если он и есть сын бога и сам бог и не отлучим от него и единое с ним, то получается что и все качества которые проявлял Ягве, эти же качества есть и в нем самом. И не важно проявил он их или нет. Если вы утверждаете обратное, что Христосик типа святой, а вот Ягве, которым [d]по сути[/d] согласно самому Христу он сам и является, совсем другой, то вы противоречите словам самого Христа. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Разрешение убийства не ведет к хорошим перерождениям.  Гитлер тоже много чего хорошего сделал, только не для всех, а так же для определенной части людей. Что же вы его не чествуете? Ах да, предрассудки, Гитлер плохой, а Христос всегда хороший... Пусть лжец, пусть тиртик, пусть создатель лживого, противоречивого, не истинного, не ведущего к спасению учения породившее столько зла не планете, но он святой, а все плохое не от него. Типа султан всегда прав.
> 
> ...


*_присвистнув*_
Вы крутой.

----------


## Shunja

ДЖигме, я бы с вами с удовольствием поспорил по-поводу любителей назарейского плотника. Но так это потом. И, пожалуй, в другой теме. :Cool:

----------


## Кунсанг

Один буддист рассказывал что Иисус был учеником буддийских Учителей. Потом когда он от них уходил достигнув чуть ли не прозрения в пустоту от самобытия, Учителя настоятельно ему говорили чтобы он не давал это Учение о пустоте, но он нарушил данное слово и также в силу и этого проступка ослушания, его Учение очень быстро исказилось последователями. Согласно этой легенде Иисуса учение было в начале чистым, но потом исказилось. Точно также в будущем когда Учение Будды исказится то в этом не будет большой вины Будды. В Тибете уже было такое что тантрики не признавали сутру, а последователи сутры говорили что тантра это ложное Учение. В будущем также возможны всякие проблемы и преобразования Учения. Какие-то передачи вообще исчезнут.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Но, имхо, даже доярка Дуня из Голодрищенска при виде по-настоящему сложной картины воспримет это как искусство, как одаренность автора.


Очень сомневаюсь. Осмелюсь процитировать своё старое сообщение на БФ:

_Однажды Лев Толстой велел вынести в поле рояль, созвал вокруг себя сенокосцев и стал играть им "Лунную сонату" - невиданной глубины вещь!!! После он спросил мужиков - понравилось ли им?
-- Нет, барин, не понравилось. И подпеть никак, и сплясать не годится..._

----------

Bob (29.06.2012), Shunja (29.06.2012), Антончик (24.07.2014), Джигме (29.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (29.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (29.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012), Федор Ф (29.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2012)

----------


## Сайфо

Тем кто тут спорил об искусстве, посмотрите полночь в париже )

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Neroli (29.06.2012), Pyro (29.06.2012), Yeshe (29.06.2012), Алевлад (29.06.2012), Джигме (29.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2012), Юй Кан (29.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Liza Lyolina (30.06.2012), Pyro (29.06.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2012), Шавырин (29.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Очень сомневаюсь. Осмелюсь процитировать своё старое сообщение на БФ:
> 
> _Однажды Лев Толстой велел вынести в поле рояль, созвал вокруг себя сенокосцев и стал играть им "Лунную сонату" - невиданной глубины вещь!!! После он спросил мужиков - понравилось ли им?
> -- Нет, барин, не понравилось. И подпеть никак, и сплясать не годится..._


Я когда-то так любила эту сонату, что не умея играть на фортепиано, все равно её единственную играть научилась. А сейчас думаю.. нафига? не подпеть... ни сплясать. ))) У доярок депресни не бывает.

----------

Кузьмич (29.06.2012), Федор Ф (29.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> 


Бедный, крышкой закрыли...чем же он там дышит?(

----------

Dechen Norzang (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), Федор Ф (29.06.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Бедный, крышкой закрыли...чем же он там дышит?(


Наверное его закрыли, сфотали и тут же открыли, ничего страшного  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

В крышке проделаны дырочки для доступа кислорода , наверное. :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Это робот. Робокот.

----------


## Шавырин

А может это курс дайвинга?  :Wink:

----------

Bob (29.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Один буддист рассказывал что Иисус был учеником буддийских Учителей. Потом когда он от них уходил достигнув чуть ли не прозрения в пустоту от самобытия, Учителя настоятельно ему говорили чтобы он не давал это Учение о пустоте, но он нарушил данное слово и также в силу и этого проступка ослушания, его Учение очень быстро исказилось последователями. Согласно этой легенде Иисуса учение было в начале чистым, но потом исказилось. .


Откуда у "одного буддиста" эта информация?

----------

Топпер- (29.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Откуда у "одного буддиста" эта информация?


Не помню, но еще он говорил что в Ватикане есть исторические старые вещи о том где Иисус пропадал много лет и это место его пропадания там определяется как похожее на Индию или точно Индия. Не знаю насколько это правда, но он говорил что эту инфу они зажимают.

----------


## Нико

> Не помню, но еще он говорил что в Ватикане есть исторические старые вещи о том где Иисус пропадал много лет и это место его пропадания там определяется как похожее на Индию или точно Индия. Не знаю насколько это правда, но он говорил что эту инфу они зажимают.


А он был в Ватикане и читал это? Слухами земля полнится, конечно.

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Dechen Norzang (29.06.2012), Liza Lyolina (30.06.2012), Neroli (29.06.2012), Raudex (30.06.2012), Shunja (29.06.2012), Алевлад (30.06.2012), Дубинин (01.07.2012), Дхармананда (30.06.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), Нико (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Сергей Ч (29.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012), Федор Ф (29.06.2012), Юй Кан (29.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Бедный, крышкой закрыли...чем же он там дышит?(


Кумбхаку делает... : ) Да и не похож он на страдающего от удушья. %)

----------


## Wyrd

> Откуда у "одного буддиста" эта информация?


Не знаю, но вот другой буддист говорил нечто похожее:



> С другой стороны, несомненно, что такой великий учитель, как Иисус, который пожертвовал собой для других и который обладал великими возможностями и беспредельным состраданием, должен был иметь учение более глубокое и тайное.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не знаю насколько это правда, но он говорил что эту инфу они зажимают.


Настолько, что полная неправда.

----------

Wyrd (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Настолько, что полная неправда.


Говорилось что в биографии Иисуса есть провал, пропадание на несколько лет, десять или больше. Вот эти годы он провел в Индии считают некоторые. Хотя доказательств и нету явных почему такой возможности не быть?

----------


## Wyrd

> Говорилось что в биографии Иисуса есть провал, пропадание на несколько лет, десять или больше. Вот эти годы он провел в Индии считают некоторые. Хотя доказательств и нету явных почему такой возможности не быть?


Ну эта инфа -  вброс, насколько мне известно, от Блаватской и ко.

----------

Нико (29.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну эта инфа -  вброс, насколько мне известно, от Блаватской и ко.


А она откуда эту инфу взяла интересно. Придумала? :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А она откуда эту инфу взяла интересно. Придумала?


А контактёрство с Майтрейей -- это что?

----------


## Фил

Смотрю на дискуссию по поводу классического балета, музыки и живописи и вижу неумирающую тенденцию, которая у Ролана Барта называется - "анти-интеллектуализм", а по русски - "умным быть стыдно".

Я сталкиваюсь с этим явлением на протяжении всей своей жизни, начиная со школы, потом институт, потом коллеги на работе.
Почему то никто из оппонентов классического искусства не предполагает, что оно ему не нравится и он его не понимает, по причине собственного бескультурья, а причина сразу - автор дурак, а я воздушный шарик.

"сложная картина" - это Шилов, Никас Сафронов и Борис Вальехо
"пронзительная музыка" - это "Город которго нет" Игоря Корнелюка
"пронзительный фильм" - Титаник

это буржуазное искусство белых воротничков, которое составляет 0,005% от мира искусства

----------

Wyrd (29.06.2012), Алевлад (30.06.2012), Джигме (29.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

"сложная картина" - это Шилов, Никас Сафронов и Борис Вальехо
"пронзительная музыка" - это "Город которго нет" Игоря Корнелюка
"пронзительный фильм" - Титаник

Ага.  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Хотя доказательств и нету явных почему такой возможности не быть?


Именно потому, что нет никаких доказательств  :Smilie:  Чтобы такая возможность была, нужно хотя найти как минимум какие-то следы буддийского учения в раннехристианском. А их нет.




> А она откуда эту инфу взяла интересно. Придумала?


Именно что придумала: http://mahadevi.ru/myth_o_mahatmah.htm

Но про Иисуса в Индии придумала не она, а Ю. Нотович: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тибетское_Евангелие

----------

Кунсанг (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А она откуда эту инфу взяла интересно. Придумала?


Выше вопрос немножко не-правильно поставлен,спросите лучше: "-Кто такая Блаватская, и какое отношение она имеет к буддизму?.."

----------

Топпер- (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Именно потому, что нет никаких доказательств  Чтобы такая возможность была, нужно хотя найти как минимум какие-то следы буддийского учения в раннехристианском. А их нет.
> 
> 
> 
> Именно что придумала: http://mahadevi.ru/myth_o_mahatmah.htm
> 
> Но про Иисуса в Индии придумала не она, а Ю. Нотович: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тибетское_Евангелие


Спасибо. Кстати, у Христа были дети? Кто-нибудь слышал?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Именно потому, что нет никаких доказательств  Чтобы такая возможность была, нужно хотя найти как минимум какие-то следы буддийского учения в раннехристианском. А их нет.


След буддийского Учения увидели буддисты в его словах что кто не без греха кидайте в нее камень. И назвали этот поступок поступком бодхисаттвы. Что чтобы увидеть ситуацию и сказать именно то что необходимо для того чтобы остановить толпу, для этого необходимо обладать особой мудростью.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Спасибо. Кстати, у Христа были дети? Кто-нибудь слышал?


Кнечно были,даже есть.. ( :

Вот один из них -

----------

Kittisaro (29.06.2012), Olle (29.06.2012), Raudex (30.06.2012), Джигме (29.06.2012), Дхармананда (30.06.2012), Нико (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> След буддийского Учения увидели буддисты в его словах что кто не без греха кидайте в нее камень. И назвали этот поступок поступком бодхисаттвы. Что чтобы увидеть ситуацию и сказать именно то что необходимо для того чтобы остановить толпу, для этого необходимо обладать особой мудростью.


Да,и Цицерон и г-н Панасюк А. Ю. также обладают "особой мудростью"!

----------

Топпер- (29.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Спокойный

> Вложение 9740


Интересно, за холивар или за пропаганду?  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (29.06.2012), Джигме (29.06.2012), Дхармананда (30.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012), Шавырин (29.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> След буддийского Учения увидели буддисты в его словах что кто не без греха кидайте в нее камень. И назвали этот поступок поступком бодхисаттвы. Что чтобы увидеть ситуацию и сказать именно то что необходимо для того чтобы остановить толпу, для этого необходимо обладать особой мудростью.


Хорошо, но разве в сутрах где-то есть аналогичная цитата? Для того, чтобы совершать поступки бодхисаттвы, не обязательно быть буддистом (Будда Шакьямуни ещё не открыл учения, когда скормил своё тело тигрице). А для того, чтобы подтвердить связь между христианством и буддизмом, нужно по крайней мере обнаружить элементы буддизма в христианстве. Четыре Благородные Истины? Благородный Восьмеричный Путь? Ничего этого нет. Даже вместо перечисления 10 неблагих поступков в христианстве 10 заповедей из иудаизма. Получается, что даже если действительно Иисус учился в Индии, то он совершенно ничему там не научился или не передал это учение своим ученикам. Это абсурд. Преодолеть опасный и трудный путь в Индию, десяток лет учиться Дхарме, чтобы вернувшись, сокрыть её и передавать иудаизм?

----------

Bob (29.06.2012), Джигме (29.06.2012), Нико (29.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Хорошо, но разве в сутрах где-то есть аналогичная цитата? Для того, чтобы совершать поступки бодхисаттвы, не обязательно быть буддистом (Будда Шакьямуни ещё не открыл учения, когда скормил своё тело тигрице). А для того, чтобы подтвердить связь между христианством и буддизмом, нужно по крайней мере обнаружить элементы буддизма в христианстве. Четыре Благородные Истины? Благородный Восьмеричный Путь? Ничего этого нет. Даже вместо перечисления 10 неблагих поступков в христианстве 10 заповедей из иудаизма. Получается, что даже если действительно Иисус учился в Индии, то он совершенно ничему там не научился или не передал это учение своим ученикам. Это абсурд. Преодолеть опасный и трудный путь в Индию, десяток лет учиться Дхарме, чтобы вернувшись, сокрыть её и передавать иудаизм?


Мне кажется, что тут сравнивать будет правильнее наоборот: нет ли противоречий. Потому что разное происхождение очевидно  :Big Grin:  Причем, желательно, с привлечением воозрения, а не в стиле "бога нет, будда - дьявол" и наоборот. Не уверен, правда, что кто-то глубоко лез в это. Кроме, может, Торчинова...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Я когда-то так любила эту сонату, что не умея играть на фортепиано, все равно её единственную играть научилась. А сейчас думаю.. нафига? не подпеть... ни сплясать. ))) У доярок депресни не бывает.


А у меня никакой депрессии нет от музыки, наоборот играю и настроение поднимается и уверен что у большинства так.

А по поводу доярок - у них депрессии тоже бывают.

----------


## Аньезка

> А у меня никакой депрессии нет от музыки, наоборот играю и настроение поднимается и уверен что у большинства так.
> 
> А по поводу доярок - у них депрессии тоже бывают.


А откуда у вас такие данные про "большинство" и про доярок??
Приведите исследования.
Покажите ссылки.
Укажите проценты.
Не утверждайте голословно!
ггг

----------


## Neroli

> Интересно, за холивар или за пропаганду?


мож за мат.  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), Федор Ф (29.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> А у меня никакой депрессии нет от музыки, наоборот играю и настроение поднимается и уверен что у большинства так.


Угу, большинство как раз играть не умеет.

----------


## Джигме

> А откуда у вас такие данные про "большинство" и про доярок??
> Приведите исследования.
> Покажите ссылки.
> Укажите проценты.
> Не утверждайте голословно!
> ггг


Приведу когда вы приведете свои в соседней ветке. 
Ах да, вы же ничего никому не можете доказать и вам такой "храброй" защитнице животных стыдно и тяжело это признать  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Угу, большинство как раз играть не умеет.


Я имел в виду тех кто умеет играть.

----------


## Аньезка

> Приведу когда вы приведете свои в соседней ветке. 
> Ах да, вы же ничего никому не можете доказать и вам такой "храброй" защитнице животных стыдно и тяжело это признать


Людям без сострадания вообще бесполезно что-то доказывать. Не в коня корм.

----------

Wyrd (29.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (29.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pyro (29.06.2012), Дхармананда (30.06.2012), Нико (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2012), Шавырин (29.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Смотрю на дискуссию по поводу классического балета, музыки и живописи и вижу неумирающую тенденцию, которая у Ролана Барта называется - "анти-интеллектуализм", а по русски - "умным быть стыдно".
> 
> Я сталкиваюсь с этим явлением на протяжении всей своей жизни, начиная со школы, потом институт, потом коллеги на работе.
> Почему то никто из оппонентов классического искусства не предполагает, что оно ему не нравится и он его не понимает, по причине собственного бескультурья, а причина сразу - автор дурак, а я воздушный шарик.
> 
> "сложная картина" - это Шилов, Никас Сафронов и Борис Вальехо
> "пронзительная музыка" - это "Город которго нет" Игоря Корнелюка
> "пронзительный фильм" - Титаник
> 
> это буржуазное искусство белых воротничков, которое составляет 0,005% от мира искусства


Почему-то с развитием внутри головы буддизма, серьезное искусство перестало цеплять. То ли это достижение, то ли упадок, фик знает.

----------

Pyro (29.06.2012), Кузьмич (29.06.2012), Сергей Хос (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012), Федор Ф (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Людям без сострадания вообще бесполезно что-то доказывать. Не в коня корм.


Ваше избирательное сострадание мы уже разбирали в нескольких темах. И правда не в коня корм.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Почему-то с развитием внутри головы буддизма, серьезное искусство перестало цеплять. То ли это достижение, то ли упадок, фик знает.


Ну если к тому же и несерьезное не цепляет - тогда несомненно - достижение.

----------

Neroli (29.06.2012), Фил (29.06.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

AndyZ (29.06.2012), Алевлад (30.06.2012), Джигме (29.06.2012), Дхармананда (30.06.2012), Кузьмич (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Сергей Хос (29.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2012), Юй Кан (29.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Neroli (29.06.2012), Буль (29.06.2012), Дхармананда (30.06.2012), Кузьмич (29.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Топпер- (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> альгебра

----------

Liza Lyolina (30.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Тао (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Хорошо, но разве в сутрах где-то есть аналогичная цитата? Для того, чтобы совершать поступки бодхисаттвы, не обязательно быть буддистом (Будда Шакьямуни ещё не открыл учения, когда скормил своё тело тигрице). А для того, чтобы подтвердить связь между христианством и буддизмом, нужно по крайней мере обнаружить элементы буддизма в христианстве.


Насчет того что Будда тогда еще не открыл Учения это не так. Когда он скормил себя тигрице он уже обладал прямым постижением пустоты и находился на высоком уровне бодхисаттв. Скормил себя тигрице и создал связь с ней и ее детенышами такую что они стали его ближайшими учениками в будущем. Насчет связи между христианством и буддизмом то эта связь в том о чем всегда говорит Его Святейшество Далай-лама. Христианство учит доброте, так же как и буддизм говорит Его Святейшество.

----------


## Нико

> Насчет связи между христианством и буддизмом то эта связь в том о чем всегда говорит Его Святейшество Далай-лама. Христианство учит доброте, так же как и буддизм говорит Его Святейшество.


До определённого момента связь-то.

----------


## Кунсанг

Думается что христиане следующие чистой нравственности получают лучшее рождение в сансаре чем буддисты не так хорошо соблюдающие нравственность. Если не говорить о всяких высоких достижениях. Которых достигают немногие и в буддизме. Его Святейшество сказал что и буддисты нескоро освободятся от страданий и от источника страданий, поэтому следование христианству в этом свете не так страшно выглядит.

----------

Тао (30.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну если к тому же и несерьезное не цепляет - тогда несомненно - достижение.


Я все еще люблю красивые зрелищные фильмы. Наверное таки упадок )) Хотя читать и смотреть телевизор перестала. Только мультики с сыном. Деградация ))

----------

Топпер- (29.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Думается что христиане следующие чистой нравственности получают лучшее рождение в сансаре чем буддисты не так хорошо соблюдающие нравственность. Если не говорить о всяких высоких достижениях. Которых достигают немногие и в буддизме. Его Святейшество сказал что и буддисты нескоро освободятся от страданий и от источника страданий, поэтому следование христианству в этом свете не так страшно выглядит.


Вы не допонимаете. Источник страданий и страдание в хр-ве и буддизме -- разные понятия. Как и путь, как и пресечение. Да, доброте учит и та, и та традиция. Но этого недостаточно.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы не допонимаете. Источник страданий и страдание в хр-ве и буддизме -- разные понятия. Как и путь, как и пресечение. Да, доброте учит и та, и та традиция. Но этого недостаточно.


Думается что христиане следующие чистой нравственности получают лучшее рождение в сансаре чем буддисты не так хорошо соблюдающие нравственность. Если не говорить о всяких высоких достижениях. Которых достигают немногие и в буддизме. Его Святейшество сказал что и буддисты нескоро освободятся от страданий и от источника страданий, поэтому следование христианству в этом свете не так страшно выглядит в глобальных видимо масштабах, времени и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Думается что христиане следующие чистой нравственности получают лучшее рождение в сансаре чем буддисты не так хорошо соблюдающие нравственность. Если не говорить о всяких высоких достижениях. Которых достигают немногие и в буддизме. Его Святейшество сказал что и буддисты нескоро освободятся от страданий и от источника страданий, поэтому следование христианству в этом свете не так страшно выглядит в глобальных видимо масштабах, времени и т.д.


Я уже где-то это читала.  :Smilie:  Я Вам про Фому, а Вы мне про Ерёму. Следуйте христианству тогда в глобальных масштабах. Оно многим помогает в этом мире. Ежели только без крестовых походов.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я уже где-то это читала.  Я Вам про Фому, а Вы мне про Ерёму. Следуйте христианству тогда в глобальных масштабах. Оно многим помогает в этом мире. Ежели только без крестовых походов.


О том и речь что многим помогает основная христианская нравственность. Не убивай, не кради, не лги и т.д. Такие же как и в буддизме первые заповеди не убивай и т.д. Его Святейшество Далай Лама в Ватикане давал комментарии на христианский свод заповедей с точки зрения буддизма и католики были шокированы, рассказывал лама.

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Neroli (29.06.2012), Shunja (29.06.2012), Алевлад (30.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Интересно, за холивар или за пропаганду?



Если судить по зрачкам, то за пропаганду  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (29.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Не буду говорить, какого ламу мне напоминает правая нижняя сова, а то мало ли  :Big Grin:

----------

Shunja (29.06.2012), Аньезка (29.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я все еще люблю красивые зрелищные фильмы. Наверное таки упадок )) Хотя читать и смотреть телевизор перестала. Только мультики с сыном. Деградация ))


Сочувствую. Со мной то же самое. :Frown:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вложение 9740


Интересно, у всех забаненных такие испуганные и недоуменные глаза?

----------

Сергей Ч (29.06.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Интересно, за холивар или за пропаганду?


За флуд !

----------

Аньезка (29.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), Федор Ф (29.06.2012), Шавырин (29.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Хотя читать и смотреть телевизор перестала. Только мультики с сыном. Деградация ))


 


> Со мной то же самое.


А если серьезно - путь от сложного к простому очищает от всех этих заморочек, интеллектуальных ужимок и страстей. У меня с возрастом появилась эта тенденция к простоте. Сколько книг перечитал за жизнь, сколько стремлений было к запредельным каким-то высотам! Теперь смотрю на эти книги, картины... - зачем все это? Зачем я их читал? Не помню. И помнить не надо. Все поиски и стремления сводятся к очень простым вещам. Самым простым и непритязательным. К чистому небу, тихой вечерней прогулке в одиночестве. К напеванию колыбельной своему рыжему коту на ночь: "Баю, баюшки баю, киске песенку спою. Спи мой котик, мой родной. Хвостиком себя укрой..." Вот и вся высшая поэзия!

Но чтобы эта простота действительно освобождала, нужно постичь эти сложности сначала!

----------

AndyZ (29.06.2012), Neroli (29.06.2012), Аньезка (29.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (30.06.2012), Дхармананда (30.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), Сергей Ч (29.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Не помню, но еще он говорил что в Ватикане есть исторические старые вещи о том где Иисус пропадал много лет и это место его пропадания там определяется как похожее на Индию или точно Индия. Не знаю насколько это правда, но он говорил что эту инфу они зажимают.


Пропадал много лет,научился культу Махабрахмы в Индии и скормил его Евреям?А вообще насколько я слышал все эти годы он ошивался в секте ессеев.Иисус,Ессус,Ессей,даже звучит схоже

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вложение 9740
> 
> Интересно, у всех забаненных такие испуганные и недоуменные глаза?


Скорее всего да. ) Ведь теперь всё то, за что они были забанены, приходится  держать в себе.  :Smilie:

----------

Aliona (29.06.2012), Федор Ф (29.06.2012), Шавырин (29.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Скорее всего да. ) Ведь теперь всё то, за что они были забанены, приходится  держать в себе.


По-моему, не испуганные глаза у этого зверька, а скорее дзенские. )))

----------

Сергей Ч (29.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Пропадал много лет,научился культу Махабрахмы в Индии и скормил его Евреям?А вообще насколько я слышал все эти годы он ошивался в секте ессеев.Иисус,Ессус,Ессей,даже звучит схоже


На самом деле, его на Урале, медведи-шаманы учили методам выхода из тела.
Мне вот на днях об этом рассказали. Мужики заверили, что инфа практически 100%
Так что фигня все эти рассказы о Тибетах и Индиях.

----------

Дхармананда (30.06.2012), Савелов Александр (15.05.2020)

----------


## Нико

> Так что фигня все эти рассказы о Тибетах и Индиях.


Всё фигня, кроме пасеки. (И пасека тоже фигня).

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Всё фигня, кроме пасеки. (И пасека тоже фигня).


Канонично будет: все фигня кроме пчел.. хотя и пчелы тоже фигня.. только их много!  :Wink:

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Pyro (30.06.2012), Нико (30.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Пема Ванчук (30.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (30.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (29.06.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Фил (02.07.2012), Шавырин (29.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

ПавелПас (11.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Shunja (30.06.2012), Алевлад (01.07.2012), Аньезка (30.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (30.06.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Иван: Можно ли случайно достичь просветления, будучи православным христианином?

sin: А Павел в пустыне что испытал?

rotten: Только не Павел, а Савл, и не в пустыне, а по дороге в Дамаск, и не испытал просветление, а был ослеплён - а так всё верно.

----------

Echo (30.06.2012), Shunja (30.06.2012), Аньезка (30.06.2012), Буль (30.06.2012), Джигме (07.07.2012), Дхармананда (30.06.2012), Савелов Александр (15.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> У меня с возрастом появилась эта тенденция к простоте. Сколько книг перечитал за жизнь, сколько стремлений было к запредельным каким-то высотам! Теперь смотрю на эти книги, картины... - зачем все это? Зачем я их читал? Не помню. И помнить не надо. Все поиски и стремления сводятся к очень простым вещам. Самым простым и непритязательным. К чистому небу, тихой вечерней прогулке в одиночестве. К напеванию колыбельной своему рыжему коту на ночь: "Баю, баюшки баю, киске песенку спою. Спи мой котик, мой родной. Хвостиком себя укрой..." Вот и вся высшая поэзия!


Я бы посоветовал обратиться к геронтологу. И прислушаться к его советам.  :Wink:

----------

Джыш (30.06.2012), Фил (02.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я бы посоветовал обратиться к геронтологу. И прислушаться к его советам.


И вы доживете, не сомневайтесь :Wink:

----------

Secundus (30.06.2012), Буль (30.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (30.06.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я бы посоветовал обратиться к геронтологу. И прислушаться к его советам.


"Когда мы были молодые
и чушь прекрасную несли..."
Но:

"В родстве со всем, что есть, уверясь
И знаясь с будущим в быту,
*Нельзя не впасть к концу, как в ересь,
В неслыханную простоту.*

Но мы пошажены не будем,
Когда ее не утаим.
*Она всего нужнее людям,
Но сложное понятней им.*"

----------

Аньезка (30.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Савелов Александр (15.05.2020), Федор Ф (30.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

Простота тоже разная бывает.

----------


## Dron

> И вы доживете, не сомневайтесь


Вы из какого страхового агентства?

----------

Буль (30.06.2012), Нико (30.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Dechen Norzang (30.06.2012), Алевлад (01.07.2012), Аньезка (30.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Dechen Norzang (30.06.2012), Echo (30.06.2012), Аньезка (30.06.2012), Иван Петров (02.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Думается что христиане следующие чистой нравственности получают лучшее рождение в сансаре чем буддисты не так хорошо соблюдающие нравственность.


Основатель джайнизма Махавира тоже учил своих последователей не убивать и т.п., но Арья Маудгальяяна увидел этого учителя тиртхиков в аду. за что и был побит джайнами. Не думаю, что Христос чем-то лучше Джины Махавиры... 

К тому же, если почитать НЗ, то увидим, что Иисус грозится отправить живых существ в "огонь вечный" (Матф. 25), так что "бодхичитта" у него, на мой взгляд, весьма сомнительная.

----------

Bob (30.06.2012), Eugeny (30.06.2012), Джигме (07.07.2012), Савелов Александр (15.01.2015), Сауди (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Echo (30.06.2012), Pyro (30.06.2012), Zom (30.06.2012), Алевлад (01.07.2012), Буль (30.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Боян конечно, но всё ж ...

----------

Echo (30.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (01.07.2012), Алевлад (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (30.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Федор Ф (30.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> И вы доживете, не сомневайтесь


Благодарю! Ваши бы слова, да моему организму в уши!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Сочинение о Ленине - блеск, много лет каждый раз улыбает :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Шавырин (01.07.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Основатель джайнизма Махавира тоже учил своих последователей не убивать и т.п., но Арья Маудгальяяна увидел этого учителя тиртхиков в аду. за что и был побит джайнами. Не думаю, что Христос чем-то лучше Джины Махавиры...


Можете сутту привести?

----------


## Neroli

> А если серьезно - путь от сложного к простому очищает от всех этих заморочек, интеллектуальных ужимок и страстей. У меня с возрастом появилась эта тенденция к простоте. Сколько книг перечитал за жизнь, сколько стремлений было к запредельным каким-то высотам! Теперь смотрю на эти книги, картины... - зачем все это? Зачем я их читал? Не помню. И помнить не надо. Все поиски и стремления сводятся к очень простым вещам. Самым простым и непритязательным. К чистому небу, тихой вечерней прогулке в одиночестве. К напеванию колыбельной своему рыжему коту на ночь: "Баю, баюшки баю, киске песенку спою. Спи мой котик, мой родной. Хвостиком себя укрой..." Вот и вся высшая поэзия!
> 
> Но чтобы эта простота действительно освобождала, нужно постичь эти сложности сначала!


Я тут поразмышляла на тему: почему не тянет читать ничего глубокого. Может я обыдлилась? )) Ведь с удвольствием читала все по школьной программе - хотя одноклассники дохли даже не начав, - Достоевского, Толстого, Чернышевского. Дома: Ремарка, Фейхтвангера и все такое... 
Сейчас будет пафосно, но все это было видимо связано с поиском смысла жизни, истины. В конце концов, все нашлось в Буддизме, и нечего больше искать. Откровений глубже Дхармы в книгах быть не может. Разве что такие же )) Вот и не тянет.
Про балет вообще молчу ))


нуу всё.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.07.2012), Алик (05.01.2018), Аньезка (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.07.2012), Сергей Хос (30.06.2012), Федор Ф (30.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я тут поразмышляла на тему: почему не тянет читать ничего глубокого. Может я обыдлилась? )) Ведь с удвольствием читала все по школьной программе - хотя одноклассники дохли даже не начав, - Достоевского, Толстого, Чернышевского. Дома: Ремарка, Фейхтвангера и все такое... 
> Сейчас будет пафосно, но все это было видимо связано с поиском смысла жизни, истины. В конце концов, все нашлось в Буддизме, и нечего больше искать. Откровений глубже Дхармы в книгах быть не может. Разве что такие же )) Вот и не тянет.
> Про балет вообще молчу ))
> 
> 
> нуу всё.


У меня то же самое. Но мне кажется, это временный период.

----------

Neroli (30.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> У меня то же самое. Но мне кажется, это временный период.


А потом что будет?

----------

Федор Ф (30.06.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я тут поразмышляла на тему: почему не тянет читать ничего глубокого. Может я обыдлилась? )) Ведь с удвольствием читала все по школьной программе - хотя одноклассники дохли даже не начав, - Достоевского, Толстого, Чернышевского. Дома: Ремарка, Фейхтвангера и все такое... 
> Сейчас будет пафосно, но все это было видимо связано с поиском смысла жизни, истины. В конце концов, все нашлось в Буддизме, и нечего больше искать. Откровений глубже Дхармы в книгах быть не может. Разве что такие же )) Вот и не тянет.
> Про балет вообще молчу ))



Абсолютно верно, дорогая Neroli. Истина найдена, поиски завершены, жажда познания истощена. Я давно понял, что искать больше нечего. Смотрю на все эти книги, думаю иной раз - почитать что ли? Но потом думаю:а зачем? Что искать? Что может быть ценнее и мудрее Дхаммы? Все одни и те же мирские страсти. Ничего больше не нужно.
Благодарю вас.

----------

Magan Poh (02.07.2012), Neroli (30.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (01.07.2012), Тао (30.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Абсолютно верно, дорогая Neroli. Истина найдена, поиски завершены, жажда познания истощена. Я давно понял, что искать больше нечего. Смотрю на все эти книги, думаю иной раз - почитать что ли? Но потом думаю:а зачем? Что искать? Что может быть ценнее и мудрее Дхаммы? Все одни и те же мирские страсти. Ничего больше не нужно.
> Благодарю вас.


Для общей эрудиции ещё люди другие вещи читают. Это чтобы язык (и) не забыть, и чтобы не стать унылым религиозным гномом.

----------

Zom (30.06.2012), Буль (01.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.06.2012), Фил (02.07.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Для общей эрудиции ещё люди другие вещи читают. Это чтобы язык (и) не забыть, и чтобы не стать унылым религиозным гномом.


Не знаю. Я была гораздо унылее чем сейчас.  :Smilie:  
А сейчас, истина найдена, уфф ))) , можно расслабиться и почитать фэнтези )))) про гномов.

----------

Савелов Александр (15.01.2015), Федор Ф (30.06.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> унылый религиозный гном


я нашел свое призвание  :Smilie:

----------

Magan Poh (02.07.2012), Neroli (30.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (01.07.2012), Zom (30.06.2012), Дхармананда (01.07.2012), Савелов Александр (15.05.2020), Тао (30.06.2012), Федор Ф (30.06.2012), Фил (02.07.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> я нашел свое призвание


берите в подпись )))

----------

Zom (30.06.2012), Федор Ф (30.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Для общей эрудиции ещё люди другие вещи читают


С самого начала этого разговора я сказал о пути от сложного к простому, если вы заметили. То есть подразумевалось, что с эрудицией и со "сложностью" все в порядке должно быть к моменту завершения поисков и отказа от этой самой сложности. Но эрудиция - лишь этап на пути, через который, конечно, не перепрыгнуть. Как вы сами сказали выше, простота бывает разной. Сильно отличается простота недоразвитости от простоты зрелости.

Но это к теме юмора, как я понимаю, отношения не имеет

----------

Neroli (30.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Ребята, эрудиция это не свего рода выпендреж разве?

----------

Алевлад (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Федор Ф (30.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Ребята, эрудиция это не свего рода выпендреж разве?


Если это возводится в ранг культа - безусловно.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Федор Ф (30.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

Мне просто махасиддхи что-то на ум пришли в этой связи. Многие из них дошли до крайней степени простоты, но неужели Вы думаете, что они отбросили весь багаж своих знаний?

----------


## Нико

> А потом что будет?


А потом развалившаяся гора вновь станет горой.

----------


## Neroli

Пора в отдельную тему все это выносить. "О вреде искусства" )))

----------

Федор Ф (30.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ребята, эрудиция это не свего рода выпендреж разве?


Ну вот мы и замкнули круг тем же пресловутым выпендрежем! Все встало на свои места. Конечно выпендреж.

Только я не столько об эрудиции говорил, сколько об интеллектуальных поисках. А эрудиция - чистый выпендреж!

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот мы и замкнули круг тем же пресловутым выпендрежем! Все встало на свои места. Конечно выпендреж.
> 
> Только я не столько об эрудиции говорил, сколько об интеллектуальных поисках. А эрудиция - чистый выпендреж!


Для глупых.

----------


## Федор Ф

> А потом развалившаяся гора вновь станет горой.


Точно. Только когда гора снова станет горой - никакая погоня за знаниями, эрудицией и смыслом жизни не нужна будет. Вот тогда и придет простота. Гора уже будет не совсем той же самой, а как бы отмытой от загрязнений.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Пора в отдельную тему все это выносить. "О вреде искусства" )))


Похожая тема уже была :Big Grin:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мне просто махасиддхи что-то на ум пришли в этой связи. Многие из них дошли до крайней степени простоты, но неужели Вы думаете, что они отбросили весь багаж своих знаний?


Этот багаж выполнил свою миссию - сформировал их жизнь, был помощником на пути. Когда путешествие завершено - зачем багаж? Разве цель не освободиться от любого багажа?

----------

Neroli (01.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Этот багаж выполнил свою миссию - сформировал их жизнь, был помощником на пути. Когда путешествие завершено - зачем багаж? Разве цель не освободиться от любого багажа?


Да нет же. Цель -- накопить всю полноту знаний. Или Вы считаете, что Будда -- есть некто пустой от всех знаний?

----------


## Нико

> Точно. Только когда гора снова станет горой - никакая погоня за знаниями, эрудицией и смыслом жизни не нужна будет. Вот тогда и придет простота. Гора уже будет не совсем той же самой, а как бы отмытой от загрязнений.


Знания и загрязнения -- не одно и то же.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Знания и загрязнения -- не одно и то же.


Смотря какие. Все знания, кроме тех, что формируют Правильные взгляды - загрязнения.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да нет же. Цель -- накопить всю полноту знаний. Или Вы считаете, что Будда -- есть некто пустой от всех знаний?


Нет. Будда знал все. Но он подчеркивал, что важно только то, что ведет к освобождению. А на вопросы, которые задавались помимо этой цели не отвечал, или отвечал, что это не ведет к освобождению, поэтому не обсуждается.

----------


## Lara



----------

Echo (01.07.2012), Pedma Kalzang (01.07.2012), Аньезка (01.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (30.06.2012), Дхармананда (01.07.2012), Иван Петров (02.07.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Тао (30.06.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Dechen Norzang (30.06.2012), Алевлад (01.07.2012), Аньезка (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.07.2012), Топпер- (30.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Можете сутту привести?


Сутту не вспомню, вот цитата: 



> В давние времена Арья Маудгальяяна был самым выдающимся из шравак - учеников Будды. Хотя он обладал сверхъестественными силами, карма его была такова, что он был убит одним из тиртхиков-паривраджиков . Это случилось так. Арья Шарипутра и великий Маудгальяяна нередко посещали другие миры, например ад и мир прет, чтобы помогать существам этих миров. 
> 
> Однажды они посетили ад. Там они увидели учителя тиртхиков Пуранакашьяпу , который после своей смерти переродился в аду и претерпевает разнообразные муки. Тот сказал им: "Прошу вас, о святые, когда вернетесь в мир людей, передайте моим ученикам такие слова: "Ваш учитель Пуранака-шьяпа, который теперь родился в аду, говорит, что паривраджика - не благой путь. 
> 
> Благой путь - это учение Будды из рода шакьев. Наша вера оказалась ложной. Вы должны ее отвергнуть и следовать по пути, указанному царевичем шакьев. Когда вы молитесь на ступу, которую сложили из моих костей, здесь на меня проливается дождь из расплавленного железа". Умоляю, велите им прекратить это делать".
> 
> Затем эти двое арьев вернулись в мир людей. Шарипутра пришел первым. Хотя он передал просьбу тиртхикам, у них не было кармической связи, чтобы услышать переданное. Явившийся позже Маудгальяяна спросил Шарипутру, передал ли он тиртхикам волю их учителя. Шарипутра сказал, что передал, но почему-то никто из них не отозвался.
> 
> - Наверное, они не услышали, - сказал Маудгальяяна, - пойду объясню им.
> ...

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Будда знал все. Но он подчеркивал, что важно только то, что ведет к освобождению. А на вопросы, которые задавались помимо этой цели не отвечал, или отвечал, что это не ведет к освобождению, поэтому не обсуждается.


Он не отвечал и на вопросы, существенные для стремящихся к освобождению. Просто мы живём в другом времени и условиях. Будда, как известно, перед тем как уйти из дворца в аскеты, освоил все мирские искусства, существующие на тот момент. А Вы? Коту колыбельную петь?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Он не отвечал и на вопросы, существенные для стремящихся к освобождению. Просто мы живём в другом времени и условиях. Будда, как известно, перед тем как уйти из дворца в аскеты, освоил все мирские искусства, существующие на тот момент. А Вы? Коту колыбельную петь?


Будда осваивал  искусства до освобождения и даже до знания Первой Благородной истины. После Просветления он говорил о них, как о недостойных внимания и ведущих к сансаре. 
К тому же я устал повторять в этой теме: от сложного (от знания, если угодно) - к простому!
Что касается моих личных знаний - я получил их достаточно за 54 года своей жизни. Особенно в отношении искусства - это моя профессия. И именно мои знания позволяют мне говорить пренебрежительно о них. Говорить о том, чего не знаешь - пошло. Надеюсь, я не скатился до пошлости. Но это никому не интересно здесь читать. Достаточно, Нико! Меня утомил этот разговор глухих!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Стовосьмая юбилейная страница! Прекратить холиворы и распри!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.07.2012), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Бо

108 страница, четки закончились. Тему можно закрывать  :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (01.07.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> 108 страница, четки закончились. Тему можно закрывать


Зависит от настроек. У меня 54-я. У кого 108 могут больше не писать  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

у меня 216я.
мне придется 4 бума читать.

----------


## Dron

> Будда осваивал  искусства до освобождения и даже до знания Первой Благородной истины. После Просветления он говорил о них, как о недостойных внимания и ведущих к сансаре. 
> К тому же я устал повторять в этой теме: от сложного (от знания, если угодно) - к простому!
> Что касается моих личных знаний - я получил их достаточно за 54 года своей жизни. Особенно в отношении искусства - это моя профессия. И именно мои знания позволяют мне говорить пренебрежительно о них. Говорить о том, чего не знаешь - пошло. Надеюсь, я не скатился до пошлости. Но это никому не интересно здесь читать. Достаточно, Нико! Меня утомил этот разговор глухих!


Глухие надсадно и методично мучают Федора.Немое кино.

----------


## Ондрий

Dron, а можно вопрос? Мне по делу.
Вы флудогенератор сами писали или на аутсорсинг отдавали? 
А то мне самому виклирепорты боссу писать надоело уже.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (01.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

109 -ая..

----------

Буль (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (01.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алевлад (01.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (01.07.2012), Дхармананда (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Dron, а можно вопрос? Мне по делу.
> Вы флудогенератор сами писали или на аутсорсинг отдавали? 
> А то мне самому виклирепорты боссу писать надоело уже.


Кто здесь? Брейвик?

----------

Нико (01.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У меня то же самое. Но мне кажется, это временный период.





> А потом что будет?


 :Smilie: )) Девочки, то ли еще будет :Smilie:  Это не временно. Это поступательный процесс. Параллельно с возрастным. Я уже от вас вперед ушла. Дальше еще веселее будет. Захочется только сидеть на солнышке и ничего не делать....

Только за Дхарму и удержишься. Советую уже сейчас обрести железную дисциплину по ежедневным практикам на благо живыйх существ и по 5 страниц серьезных дхармических текстов (хотя бы) в день. Ну, и желательно иметь вокруг людей, которые от вас зависят.

----------

Neroli (01.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кто здесь? Брейвик?


Его лечащий врач.

----------


## Джыш

> Ну, и желательно иметь вокруг людей, которые от вас зависят.


Зачем?

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (01.07.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Зачем?


Чтобы практику на них отрабатывать. Сподручней как-то, когда рядом. Никого специально искать не надо :Wink:

----------

Пема Дролкар (01.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Дальше еще веселее будет. Захочется только сидеть на солнышке и ничего не делать....


Это с обетами-то бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это с обетами-то бодхисаттвы.


Я ж сказала, что только благодаря практике и не распускаешься. Но сам с практикой становишься все спокойнее :Smilie:  




> Зачем?


Часто для себя не хочется уже многое делать, а вот ради других встанешь и пойдешь из своего креслица-качалочки на солнышке. 

Думаю, просто с возрастом все менее вещей становятся интересными, особенно, если не питаешь особых иллюзий и сразу уже часто видно, что к чему приведет.

Я читаю только буддийские книги. Пока читаю, размышляю и применяю - держусь.

----------


## Neroli

> )) Девочки, то ли еще будет Это не временно. Это поступательный процесс. Параллельно с возрастным. Я уже от вас вперед ушла. Дальше еще веселее будет. Захочется только сидеть на солнышке и ничего не делать....


Что, и БФ когда-нибудь надоест?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Что, и БФ когда-нибудь надоест?


Надоедание БФ - один из признаков несомненного духовного роста!
(обратное, впрочем, тоже верно)

----------

Федор Ф (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что, и БФ когда-нибудь надоест?


Не, вряд ли. Это как раз и есть своего рода сидение в кресло-качалке на солнышке :Smilie:  

Но честно говоря, я уже вижу, что надоело практически все. Удрученность самсарой - сильная вещь. Вот сидишь в этом креслице и удивляешься, а что люди так вокруг тусуются, и, главное, зачем...часто видно сразу, что любое их действие ведет к страданию.

Ну, это пока у тебя ничего не болит. 

Кстати, хоть у моей дочери период мультиков прошел, но, пока смотрела, в них усмотрела очень много полезного вместе с ней. Там и причинно-следственная связь, и благое-неблагое четко разделено, и без сильных взрослых заморок - в доступной ясной форме :Smilie:  Легко обсудить, обговорить на примере.

----------


## Neroli

> Не, вряд ли. Это как раз и есть своего рода сидение в кресло-качалке на солнышке 
> 
> Но честно говоря, я уже вижу, что надоело практически все. Удрученность самсарой - сильная вещь. Вот сидишь в этом креслице и удивляешься, а что люди так вокруг тусуются, и, главное, зачем...часто видно сразу, что любое их действие ведет к страданию.


Так я не поняла, это от практики или от возраста?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так я не поняла, это от практики или от возраста?


Ну, я не старуха пока, но это совместный фрукт, думаю. :Smilie:  Я, конечно, вверху там так немного иронизирую. Надо себя держать в ежовых рукавицах. Но через силу что-то делать трудно. И надо искать вдохновенную устремленность, а это очень не просто.

Но это известная ситуация - первые годы практики бывает сильный энтузиазм, до 30 лет тоже все на что-то надеешься, но потом практика умиротворяет грубые аффекты, живешь спокойнее, правильней смотришь на вещи. И вот бензинчика порой уже не хватает - надо его самому культивировать. Поэтому возникает девиз " А можно ли без этого обойтись?" по отношению к любому явлению. Ну, Дхарма - это единственное, без чего не обойдешься никогда.

Вот тут есть про нечто подобное

http://www.lamaoleg.com/view.php?id=57

Пошла подкручивать усердие, понимание и мотивацию.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dron

> Его лечащий врач.


Лечащий врач- тавтология?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Лечащий врач- тавтология?


Если без местоимений - то да. Если с ними - то нет. 
Лечащий его врач - ок?

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Владимир Гундяев приглашает!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UCMDvNBBEng" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------

Bob (01.07.2012), Шавырин (01.07.2012)

----------


## sergey

> это от практики или от возраста?
> ... это совместный фрукт, думаю ...
> Но это известная ситуация - первые годы практики бывает сильный энтузиазм, до 30 лет тоже все на что-то надеешься, но потом практика умиротворяет грубые аффекты, живешь спокойнее, правильней смотришь на вещи.


Вот небуддийский поэт Лермонтов (правда, не доживший до 30) тоже писал  :Smilie:  :



> Любил и я в былые годы,
> В невинности души моей,
> И бури шумные природы,
> И бури тайные страстей.
> 
> Но красоты их безобразной
> Я скоро таинство постиг,
> И мне наскучил их несвязный
> И оглушающий язык.
> ...

----------

Пема Дролкар (01.07.2012), Федор Ф (01.07.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

> Dechen Norzang, вы над тибетскими буддийскими церемониями тоже глумитесь?


нет

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чтобы практику на них отрабатывать. Сподручней как-то, когда рядом. Никого специально искать не надо


"Лев Толстой очень любил <s>людей</s> детей.
Бывало, приведут их ему целую комнату, шагу ступить некуда, а он всё кричит “Ещё! Ещё!”"

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> "Лев Толстой очень любил <s>людей</s> детей.
> Бывало, приведут их ему целую комнату, шагу ступить некуда, а он всё кричит “Ещё! Ещё!”"


И не любил курсисток. Написал им руководство к действию, "Железная дорога и я".

----------


## Neroli

> "Лев Толстой очень любил <s>людей</s> детей.
> Бывало, приведут их ему целую комнату, шагу ступить некуда, а он всё кричит “Ещё! Ещё!”"


Это  ведь Толстой утверждал, что мудрость приходит с импотенцией?

----------


## Dron

> Это  ведь Толстой утверждал, что мудрость приходит с импотенцией?


***
Будем знакомы, здрасте: раздался бодрый голос
А-кто вы, собственно? спросил он, вяло пожимая протянутую руку
Я? Мудрость.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это  ведь Толстой утверждал, что мудрость приходит с импотенцией?


И Вы с этим согласны? : )

----------


## Neroli

> И Вы с этим согласны? : )


Неа. Иногда даже с импотенцией не приходит.

----------

Пема Дролкар (01.07.2012), Шавырин (01.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Неа. Иногда даже с импотенцией не приходит.


"Иногда"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Неа. Иногда даже с импотенцией не приходит.


Правильно. Ведь в случае мудрости, обусловленной импотенцией, женщинам такая вообще не грозит. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> ***
> Будем знакомы, здрасте: раздался бодрый голос
> А-кто вы, собственно? спросил он, вяло пожимая протянутую руку
> Я? Мудрость.


-- А кто эта вторая дама?
-- Эта? Импотенция. *Иногда* мы приходим вместе, но чаще она приходит одна.

----------


## Ондрий

> Лечащий врач- тавтология?


дважды Ъ?

----------


## Dron

> -- А кто эта вторая дама?
> -- Эта? Импотенция. *Иногда* мы приходим вместе, но чаще она приходит одна.


Эта вот та, стройная  в летнем платье, что танцует, напевает и ловит ручками тополиный пух? Она - импотенция?  
Хм, интересно было бы с ней поближе познакомиться.

----------


## Dron

> дважды Ъ?


Почему нет? Пусть Тест перепишет подпись.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Эта вот та, стройная  в летнем платье, что танцует, напевает и ловит ручками тополиный пух? Она - импотенция?  
> Хм, интересно было бы с ней поближе познакомиться.


Показательная фантазия, ибо половое влечение, как правило, никуда не девается и при импотенции. : ))

----------


## Dron

> Показательная фантазия, потому как половое влечение никуда не девается и при импотенции. : ))


Это было сказано мудро.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это было сказано мудро.


Да ничего мудрого, это просто медицинский факт. : )
Могу ещё добавить: если при выборе между половым влечением и жаждой мудрости человек, всё же, выбирает второе, то потенция/импотенция оказываются ему без разницы.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..А город подумал,а город подумал.. (с)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ..А город подумал,а город подумал.. (с)


Есть такая притча о мудреце.
Шум, скандал, гам, но вдруг появляется мудрец -- и всё почему-то стихает...
Подобно тому как: "бабочка прилетала, крылышками помахала -- / стало море потухать и потухло", "а город подумал -- ученья идут". : )

----------


## Dron

> Да ничего мудрого, это просто медицинский факт. : )
> Могу ещё добавить: если при выборе между половым влечением и жаждой мудрости человек, всё же, выбирает второе, то потенция/импотенция оказываются ему без разницы.


Ну да, как и потенции/импотенции человек тоже без разницы.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..и всё почему-то стихает...


Угу,если еще учесть уместность некоторых постов в этой теме..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если еще учесть уместность некоторых постов в этой теме..


Да, сейчас -- и этого мало! : )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Чё-то содержание юмора в теме про юмор резко уменьшилось  :Frown:

----------

Ондрий (01.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Чё-то содержание юмора в теме про юмор резко уменьшилось


Помогите делом

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..мало! : )


"..что, опять презентация новых контрацептивов?!!"..(с)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Dechen Norzang (01.07.2012), Neroli (01.07.2012), Аньезка (01.07.2012), Буль (02.07.2012), Дхармананда (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Ондрий (01.07.2012), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Dechen Norzang (01.07.2012), Иван Петров (02.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012), Шавырин (01.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (02.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2012), Дхармананда (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.07.2012), Сауди (01.07.2012), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Dechen Norzang (01.07.2012), Neroli (01.07.2012), Иван Петров (02.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

>

----------

Dechen Norzang (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хотите немного любопытного  в фере старости, импотенции и протчего? :Smilie:  

Дело в том, что когда тебе20, думаешь, 40 лет - старики, в 40, - 60 лет старики, а в 80 уже играет роль. насколько у тебя есть жажда жизни. Кто-то выезжает на привязанности, вот как эта бабушка, а кто-то на пользе близким. Многие пенсионеры говорят, что у них жизнь только начинается :Smilie:  У этой тетеньки единственное сожаление, что площадь тела маловата :Smilie:  Она имеет татоо под париком и на самых интимных местах и на коже головы, под париком. Как видно, она жизнью наслаждается вовсю :Smilie:  Ну, нсколько мазохично....

Какие только привязанности не культивируют самсарные существа.....




Ну, буддист должен стимулироваться Дхармой. А так, мы всегда можем выбрать, если сильно захотим, как нам и про что думать . Можно думать позитивно сознательно :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

[QUOTE Сообщение от *Содпа Тхарчен*..А город подумал,а город подумал.. (с)



Есть такая притча о мудреце.
Шум, скандал, гам, но вдруг появляется мудрец -- и всё почему-то стихает...
Подобно тому как: "бабочка прилетала, крылышками помахала -- / стало море потухать и потухло", "а город подумал -- ученья идут". : )][/QUOTE]

Я написал фразу из песни в исполнении Марка Бернеса,почему - спросите Вы,да потому что настроение у меня замечательное,я решил написать то что взбрело в голову,после прослушивания этой песни(так как мне нравится манера исполнения ,и сама песня,впрочем тоже) ,Вы ведь пишете то что хотите,где хотите..
Вы отреагировали,и ,мне кажется что Вам даже стало несколько грустно,а мне даже как-то не по-себе от Вашей  реакции.В прочем,у меня и в мыслях не было смутить Вас или того хуже намекать на состояние Ваших умственных способностей и интеллекта.

----------

Алевлад (02.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> 



"..Пдавда..?" (с)

----------


## Dron

> Откуда взято?


Взято?))  Это я на Васильевском, взглянул в окно. Оттуда и взято. Из окна.

----------


## Аньезка



----------

SlavaR (02.07.2012), Буль (02.07.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Ондрий (01.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (01.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.07.2012), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Шавырин (01.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Фейсбук взбудоражен))) Светящееся тело - это Оле, сидящий рядом с Кармапой))))
Неужели Оле круче Кармапы?!! (спрашивают друг друга адепты) ))) 


Просто ярко светило солнце))

----------

Eugeny (01.07.2012), Pedma Kalzang (01.07.2012), Дхармананда (01.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (01.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.07.2012), Сауди (01.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.07.2012), Топпер- (01.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Dechen Norzang (01.07.2012), Neroli (01.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Сауди (01.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

ПавелПас (11.11.2018)

----------


## Топпер

> Фейсбук взбудоражен))) Светящееся тело - это Оле, сидящий рядом с Кармапой))))
> Неужели Оле круче Кармапы?!! (спрашивают друг друга адепты) ))) 
> 
> 
> Просто ярко светило солнце))


Похоже что это Челубей и *Пересвет*.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Ондрий (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (01.07.2012), Топпер- (01.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> олег проснулся среди ночирукой нащупал телескопи покрутив фокусировкузаснул с улыбкой на лице


..

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Похоже что это Челубей и *Пересвет*.


Меж тем - фотографы говорят, что при помощи фотоаппарата получить такое очень маленькая вероятность - и как вывод - ламе Оле немножко польстили при помощи программных средств.

----------

Топпер- (01.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> ..


"Читал пейджер. Много думал".

----------

Топпер- (02.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Dechen Norzang (02.07.2012), Буль (02.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Ондрий (02.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..

----------

Буль (02.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Меж тем - фотографы говорят, что при помощи фотоаппарата получить такое очень маленькая вероятность - и как вывод - ламе Оле немножко польстили при помощи программных средств.


Разумеется. Но на то и технический прогресс, что он приходит на помощь там, где ресурсов человеческого организма не хватает.

----------

Фил (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> пишите адрес поточнее
> сказал усталый почтальон
> и кружевным смахнул платочком
> с галош космическую пыль


..

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Просто ярко светило солнце))


Да, на второй фотке видно, что источник света - наверху, прямо над ОН (и чуть сзади).
Но это все равно не объясняет сильно подсвеченный снизу подбородок.

----------

Топпер- (02.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Да, на второй фотке видно, что источник света - наверху, прямо над ОН (и чуть сзади).
> Но это все равно не объясняет сильно подсвеченный снизу подбородок.


Значит, он таки проСВЕТлел!

----------

Нико (02.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Сергей Хос (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (02.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012), Шавырин (02.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Dechen Norzang (02.07.2012), Neroli (02.07.2012), Pedma Kalzang (02.07.2012), Аньезка (02.07.2012), Джигме (05.07.2012), Нико (02.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Новость, затрагивающая сразу несколько интересных тем.
Но ввиду специфики это скорее в юмор, где у нас самая большая концентрация котиков на квадратный дюйм монитора)
(интересно, может ли Майтрейя придти в виде искусственного интеллекта когда-нибудь. я думаю, он котиков бы любил)

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Echo (02.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), Буль (02.07.2012), Мага (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Баттхерта псто.
Что я узнал о буддизме благодаря БФ за последнее время:
* нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы давать за деньги
    (ну, по сравнению с тем, чтобы давать без любви за просто так - действительно, ничего)
* чтобы практиковать высшие тантры, нужно пить мочу, есть какашки - и все это - желательно во время секса -- желательно с чужой женой, но с проституткой тоже сойдет
* с христианами нельзя разговаривать о пустоте (пофиг, что именно это меня, например, и привлекло), потому что ЕСДЛ, а еще филозофии поизучайте и врубитесь сначала
* женщинам всегда нужен профит, а мужики делают всё по фану. все. все.


Честно говоря, только чтение текстов Гуру Ринпоче не позволяет моему жалкому двойственному уму в такие моменты плюнуть и бросить всю практику к марам собачьим.

----------

Echo (02.07.2012), Буль (02.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (02.07.2012), Кузьмич (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Фил (02.07.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Честно говоря, только чтение текстов Гуру Ринпоче не позволяет моему жалкому двойственному уму в такие моменты плюнуть и бросить всю практику к марам собачьим.


Самый лучший способ укрепиться в Буддизме - это чего-нибудь его методами достичь. Тогда ничье мнение и даже поведение вас никуда не сдвинет.

----------

Bob (02.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (02.07.2012), Echo (02.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), Джигме (05.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Сергей Хос (03.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Баттхерта псто.
> Что я узнал о буддизме благодаря БФ за последнее время:
> * нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы давать за деньги
>     (ну, по сравнению с тем, чтобы давать без любви за просто так - действительно, ничего)
> * чтобы практиковать высшие тантры, нужно пить мочу, есть какашки - и все это - желательно во время секса -- желательно с чужой женой, но с проституткой тоже сойдет
> * с христианами нельзя разговаривать о пустоте (пофиг, что именно это меня, например, и привлекло), потому что ЕСЛД, а еще филозофии поизучайте и врубитесь сначала
> * женщинам всегда нужен профит, а мужики делают всё по фану. все. все.
> 
> 
> Честно говоря, только чтение текстов Гуру Ринпоче не позволяет моему жалкому двойственному уму в такие моменты плюнуть и бросить всю практику к марам собачьим.


*при взаимом согласии разве есть что плохое (ну кроме отсутствия любви и потакания страстям и инстинктам)? хуже, когда наличествует обман в таком отношении
*чтобы практиковать высшие тантры, нужно выходить (точнее, пробкой вылетать) из привычных рамок - для индусов были _такие_ методы, для европейцев, возможно, другие, но какашки и секс с чужой женой - уж точно не главное в этом процессе. некоторым (и я думаю - как раз большему количеству) для практики высших тантр нужно как минимум подержать монашеские обеты существенное время. или хотя бы обеты упасаки.
*христиане христианам рознь. точно также как есть буддисты, с которыми нельзя разговаривать ни о пустоте, ни о христианах, ни о буддизме)
*гендерный вопрос неискореним - сансара держит на крючке различий весх до единого. ну кроме тех, кого этот крючок перестал цеплять, конечно

Для того, чтобы БФ не отвлекал от практики и не отвращал от буддизма (или, как настаивают некоторые, _буддийских религий_), нужно пройти через этап заинтересованности, затем этап отвращения, а потом наконец придти к срединному возрению, ибо БФ не более реален, чем всё остальное, а то и менее - но на волнистой глади форума иногда всплывает именно то, что нужно в данный момент. В этом БФ уподоблен Гангу, где может всплыть что угодно - от трупа брахмана и какашек до сказочной макары)

----------

Echo (02.07.2012), Pedma Kalzang (02.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Фил (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> чтобы практиковать высшие тантры, нужно пить мочу, есть какашки - и все это - желательно во время секса


Нет. Однако думать, что тантра это что-то с пони и радугами вокруг них - тоже как-то очень наивно.



> с христианами нельзя разговаривать о пустоте (пофиг, что именно это меня, например, и привлекло), потому что ЕСЛД


Нет, потому что это нарушение обетов.



> только чтение текстов Гуру Ринпоче не позволяет моему жалкому двойственному уму в такие моменты плюнуть и бросить всю практику к марам собачьим


Разберитесь с тем, что именно Вас шокирует и подумайте есть ли повод для такого уж беспокойства. Рекомендую почитать "Санглингма", как ньингмапинец ньингмапинцу.

----------

Джигме (05.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

какашки и чужая жена кардинально различаются тем, что второе - неблагое действие.
и я не уверен, что любой практикующий эти тантры - такой уж прям махасиддха и вообще Друкпа Кунле.
тогда зачем, спрашивается, одно лечить, а другое калечить?

ну а по поводу секаса без обязательств - это, конечно, мое личное имхо, применяемое исключительно к себе... но, в общем-то, о чем свидетельствует free love? как минимум, о наличии жажды. и недостатке сострадания, т.к. секс сам по себе часто ведет к привязанности (или к "любви", если хотите) - а это грозит партнеру всяческими мучениями. если человек стремится делать это с большим количеством партнеров - то тут еще более явно какая-то клеша пролезает. взаимное согласие тут может прикрывать обман точно так же. человек может обманывать другого ("на самом деле, он классный, я привяжу его лучшим сексом в его жизни") или себя. чтобы понять, не навредит ли это другому, нужны неслабые способности. а если они есть, нужели еще имеется потребность удовлетворять грубую жажду?

----------

Алевлад (02.07.2012), Фил (02.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Нет, потому что это нарушение обетов.


За чтение спасибо. 
Как звучит обет? "Неподходящие сосуды"? Про неподходящие сосуды речь не идет, с ними и о нравственности-то не поговорить без холивара. Да и про какие-то глубокие разъяснения тоже - это просто невозможно успеть рассказать (плюс есть сомнения в своих способностях). 
Однако, в сети полно красивых и коротких разъяснений учителей на тему "осознавание - небо, мысли - облака" etc. Зачаровывает на раз-два. Не понимаю, зачем из этого делать огромную тайну, когда намного более опасные материалы лежат в сети на расстоянии двух кликов.

----------


## Wyrd

> Разберитесь с тем, что именно Вас шокирует и подумайте есть ли повод для такого уж беспокойства.


Шокируют действия, создающие дурную карму. Если кто-то утверждает, что от действий в контексте практики такая карма не создастся - хочется попросить его взлевитнуть хотя бы, что и непросветленные индуисты умеют.

----------

Федор Ф (04.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> какашки и чужая жена кардинально различаются тем, что второе - неблагое действие.
> и я не уверен, что практикующий это - такой уж прям махасиддха и вообще Друкпа Кунле.
> тогда зачем, спрашивается, одно лечить, а другое калечить?


Вообще-то и поглощение пяти видов мяса и питиё алкоголя на цогах и все остальные обстоятельства оригинальной тантрической ганапуджи - это неблагие в квадрате действия. Именно в этом суть, что нарушаются обеты (кроме убийства) для выведения за пределы всех рамок, в состояние парии даже для парий. У Чода, по сути, те же механизмы - это сознательное принесение себя в жертву своим представлениям, страхам и выход за пределы обусловленности. Точнее - так было. (Кроме того, тантрический буддизм - это была своего рода "революционная реформация" монастырского буддизма. что происходит с любой религиозной системой, когда там появляется стагнация и власть клира? от неё отделяются анархореты и анархисты и пытаются построить свою систему, с блэкджеком и шлюхами). Кроме того, недра подсознания, откуда и повылезли все тантрические божества и практики, именно такие у каждого человека - там сплошная содомия и скатология - тантрические методы запрягают их в упряжку и заставляют везти на гору. Сутрические методы же их прочно запечатывают или смиряют по-другому. И вообще не стоит так серьёзно воспринимать прогоны Вантуса про тантру, прогоны дзоченпа про христиан, ну и тхеравадинов про ортодоксию. Тут пока нет ни архатов, ни махасиддхов - поэтому относиться к тексту на экране нужно проще, а также больше читать и общаться непосредственно с Учителями. 




> ну а по поводу секаса без обязательств - это, конечно, мое личное имхо, применяемое исключительно к себе... но, в общем-то, о чем свидетельствует free love? как минимум, о наличии жажды. и недостатке сострадания, т.к. секс сам по себе часто ведет к привязанности (или к "любви", если хотите) - а это грозит партнеру всяческими мучениями. если человек стремится делать это с большим количеством партнеров - то тут еще более явно какая-то клеша пролезает. взаимное согласие тут может прикрывать обман точно так же. человек может обманывать другого ("на самом деле, он классный, я привяжу его лучшим сексом в его жизни") или себя. чтобы понять, не навредит ли это другому, нужны неслабые способности. а если они есть, нужели еще имеется потребность удовлетворять грубую жажду?


По поводу продажной таки сексуальной потребности, которая всё же отделима от "любви" - есть другие люди, которым повезло значительно меньше, чем тебе, а также другим обитателям форума. Например, инвалиды и солдаты, которых уже тут упоминали. Люди с кармой животных. Нимфоманки и альфа-самцы. Даже самый любимый мой буддийский писатель-беллетрист, например, судя по всему - носитель синдрома Аспергера и общается с женщинами только в лице представительниц древнейшей профессии.

----------

Антончик (25.07.2014), Фил (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> какашки и чужая жена кардинально различаются тем, что второе - неблагое действие.


Да, сексуальные проступки никто не отменял. Но опять же, Вы должны понимать, что разговор идет о тантре в ее изначальном виде, какой она была тысячелетия назад. Я сомневаюсь, что сейчас кто-то практикует в похожем ключе, да и не уверен в актуальности некоторых методов. И да, смотрите в суть, для чего это все практиковалось. Не будьте христианином, который в гневном божестве видит кровожадного ДиаволЪа.



> нужели еще имеется потребность удовлетворять грубую жажду?


Можно убежать от секса, но секс не убежит от тебя. И вот пока не начнешь заниматься серьезными практиками, вопрос будет все время актуален. Кто мешает мирянину найти себе подругу и общаться с ней?

----------

Джигме (05.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (02.07.2012), Фил (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> когда намного более опасные материалы лежат в сети на расстоянии двух кликов


Неправильное понимание пустоты это очень опасно.



> "Неподходящие сосуды"?


Те, кто не готов понять и не обладает верой в Три Драгоценности. Зачем вообще христианам про пустоту объяснять? И насколько мы сами сведущи в этом вопросе, чтобы вести подобные дискуссии? Прежде нужно ответить на эти вопросы, для себя.



> хочется попросить его взлевитнуть хотя бы, что и непросветленные индуисты умеют.


Много ли Вы видете и знаете тантриков, которые практикуют подобным образом? Если знаете кого, давайте вместе спросим.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Те, кто не готов понять и не обладает верой в Три Драгоценности. Зачем вообще христианам про пустоту объяснять? И насколько мы сами сведущи в этом вопросе, чтобы вести подобные дискуссии? Прежде нужно ответить на эти вопросы, для себя.


В нынешнее время концепция пустоты в буддизме - это известная массам и стереотипная информация. Идущая рука об руку с приниманием Хотея за Будду и "все буддисты - вегетарианцы, ом намах шивайя". Ну ладно второе - это вовсе не страшно, хоть и забавно-обидно. А вот первым стереотипом оперируют люди, которые вполне готовы понять (см. количество людей, которые перешли из христианства в буддизм). Как мне кажется, если человек оперирует термином совсем неправильно, то если (ты) знаком с хотя бы более книжной формулировкой из первоисточников (или их понятных изложении) и при толерантном отношении собеседника - можно и объяснить, дабы представление человека далее не извращалось. Даже если он не готов будет принять в этой жизни ничего подобного - это лучше, чем оставить его во власти стереотипов. Тоже самое с христианством - не стоит идти на поводу у некоторых стереотипов, которые имеют место быть в среде не-христиан по поводу христианства, а самому читать первоисточники, даже если поведение последователей весьма располагает к тому, чтобы считать их *много нехороших слов*. В этом смысле, конечно, стереотип про образ буддиста, бытующий в обществе, куда как выгодней и лучше, _я так рад, господи_ :Big Grin: . 

И к-к-комбобрейкер: настало время прорыва от Господа (даже если уже было):

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KBBjhwFxMK0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.07.2012), Wyrd (02.07.2012), Алевлад (03.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), Михаил Угамов (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вообще-то и поглощение пяти видов мяса и питиё алкоголя на цогах и все остальные обстоятельства оригинальной тантрической ганапуджи - это неблагие в квадрате действия. Именно в этом суть, что нарушаются обеты (кроме убийства) для выведения за пределы всех рамок, в состояние парии даже для парий. У Чода, по сути, те же механизмы - это сознательное принесение себя в жертву своим представлениям, страхам и выход за пределы обусловленности. Точнее - так было. (Кроме того, тантрический буддизм - это была своего рода "революционная реформация" монастырского буддизма. что происходит с любой религиозной системой, когда там появляется стагнация и власть клира? от неё отделяются анархореты и анархисты и пытаются построить свою систему, с блэкджеком и шлюхами).


Вкушение пяти видов мяса и пяти видов нектара не являются неблагими действиями. Питье алкоголя на цоге также не является неблагим действием тем более в квадрате, потому что там вкушается небольшая ккапля которая при помощи мантр и т.д. трансформирована в нектар вкушение которого приближает к переживанию блаженства и пустоты. Сейчас ученики не вкушают в большинстве своем пять видов мяса и пять нектаров. Может особо выдающиеся есть ученики которые вкушают человечину, но есть сомнения что их много. Объясняют что вкушение этих видов мяса и видов нектара это практика направленная на то чтобы выйти за пределы представлений о чистом и грязном. Практика приближающая к пониманию пустоты. НИкакие обеты здесь тантриком не нарушаются кроме моральных представлений людей. Наоборот он должен будет это вкушать немного при достижении всяких уровней. Но немного. Не так как в анекдоте про мужика который принес на анализы трехлитровую банку с калом или чемодан кала не помню.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Еше Дордже*, мне кажется, что если христианина действительно интересует вопрос пустоты, он возьмет книжку и сам все прочитает, благо литературы достаточно. Либо МЫ можем ему порекомендовать книгу, где он сможет прочитать не только о пустоте, но и об аспекте светоносности, о каях, в конце концов, и т.д.
Если же человеку просто хочется что-то обгадить и утвердиться как гуру от христианства, а потому он и читать ничего не хочет, то что толку распинаться перед ним и пытаться его идейно ублажить?

----------

Джнянаваджра (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> *Еше Дордже*, мне кажется, что если христианина действительно интересует вопрос пустоты, он возьмет книжку и сам все прочитает, благо литературы достаточно. Либо МЫ можем ему порекомендовать книгу, где он сможет прочитать не только о пустоте, но и об аспекте светоносности, о каях, в конце концов, и т.д.
> Если же человеку просто хочется что-то обгадить и утвердиться как гуру от христианства, а потому он и читать ничего не хочет, то что толку распинаться перед ним и пытаться его идейно ублажить?


Я имею в виду именно рекомендацию источников тем, кто готов это воспринимать и узнавать что-то новое. Но без кратких разьяснений неправильности представлений не возникнет желание эту неправильность устранить. Если же оно (желание) не возникает - тогда, безусловно, не стоит пытаться. Я вот в отношении некоторых форумчан не пытаюсь уже вести диалог на тему того, что христианство, при всех его ошибках и неоднозначностях, не является каннибалистическим культом смерти и уничтожения всего. Потому что им ближе такая картинка)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.07.2012), Wyrd (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Как раз для темы "юмор" )))

----------

Eugeny (02.07.2012), Pedma Kalzang (02.07.2012), Алевлад (03.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (02.07.2012), Фил (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть каши из круп :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (02.07.2012), Lion Miller (04.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), Аньезка (02.07.2012), Буль (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ага, а женщине давать сладкую пищу и после этого принимать ее такой, как есть :Smilie:  

Интересно, товарищ Торсунов сколько пунктов из этого списка сам выполняет? :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (02.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Ага, а женщине давать сладкую пищу и после этого принимать ее такой, как есть
> 
> Интересно, товарищ Торсунов сколько пунктов из этого списка сам выполняет?


Вы бы его видели, сразу бы поняли что эту пищу он женщинам не отдаёт  :Wink: 

Обыкновенный около-кришнаид, зарабатывает деньги на безграмотных россиянах... ;(

----------

Eugeny (02.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Фил (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Доброе слово и кошке приятно :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (02.07.2012), Lion Miller (04.07.2012), Sam (07.07.2012), Алевлад (03.07.2012), Буль (02.07.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Ондрий (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> И к-к-комбобрейкер: настало время прорыва от Господа (даже если уже было):
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KBBjhwFxMK0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Протестантские проповедники стали накуриваться перед проповедью? Это да, прорыв)

----------

Джигме (04.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Протестантские проповедники стали накуриваться перед проповедью? Это да, прорыв)


Это больше похоже на стимуляторы. Но по сообщениям любопытных этнографов-исследователей конкретно данного представителя протестантских проповедников, его прёт так без всего - стало быть, благодать снизошла. Хотя характерная жестикуляция и вытирание носа как бы говорит об обратном. Но это всё совсем неважно, поскольку сам результат веселит необычайно  :Wink:

----------

Буль (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Фил (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Аньезка (02.07.2012), Буль (02.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Фил (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Просветлённое божество попирает демона

----------

AndyZ (02.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (02.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Нико (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2012), Шавырин (02.07.2012), Юй Кан (02.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Dechen Norzang (02.07.2012), Neroli (02.07.2012), Sam (07.07.2012), Аньезка (02.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Просветлённое божество попирает демона


Демон, вроде, очень даже не против быть попертым :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (02.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы бы его видели, сразу бы поняли что эту пищу он женщинам не отдаёт 
> 
> Обыкновенный около-кришнаид, зарабатывает деньги на безграмотных россиянах... ;(


Я посмотрела полвидео Торсунова. Ну круто, чесслово. Спасибо за ликбез, я посмеялась кое над чем от души. У нас тоже тут такие маги и магини заседают, всякие оккультные вещи навешивают на легковерных клиентов, те свои иллюзии покупают за большие деньги.

У нас тоже такой Божественный Отельма есть - положите 10 центов в ухо и будет вам удача :Smilie: 
Народ хавает аж по центральному телевиденью навроде Кашперовского :Smilie: 




Дяденька стильный, все подумываю наняться к нему одежду шить, у него такой гардероб, закачаешься, но боюсь притронуться к божественному :Smilie: 

Но сними это все - обыкновенный старикашка, вот, что вера в иллюзии с людьми делает....

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (02.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..Дяденька стильный....


Напомнило отрывок из "Десятой жертвы" ,там в одном из эпизодов, Марчелло предстает в образе пастора "солнцепоклонников",где искренне роняет слезу вслед уходящему солнцу..

----------

Алевлад (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (02.07.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> положите 10 центов в ухо и будет вам удача


Я олимпийский рубль засунул. Удача точно будет? А то дискофорт прям какой-то  :EEK!: ...

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Я олимпийский рубль засунул. Удача точно будет? А то дискофорт прям какой-то ...




Вот этот попробуйте,должон помочь ( :

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я олимпийский рубль засунул. Удача точно будет? А то дискофорт прям какой-то ...


 Ну, и большие у Вас уши :Smilie:  Не забудьте вытащить, а то прорастет :Smilie: 

Удача будет та же самая, хоть японские Йены в ухо - все одно :Smilie:  Они хоть с квадратным отверстием для вентиляции. Но так сладко можно помечтать, кладя монету....хорошо хоть..в ухо :Big Grin: 

Кстати, про уши




Говорят, что волосатость на теле к щастью :Smilie:  А я все думала, ну почему голливудские звезды все такие щастливые? :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 9837

----------

Alex (03.07.2012), Алевлад (03.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Ондрий (03.07.2012), Содпа Т (27.11.2012), Топпер- (03.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вообще-то и поглощение пяти видов мяса и питиё алкоголя на цогах и все остальные обстоятельства оригинальной тантрической ганапуджи - это неблагие в квадрате действия. Именно в этом суть, что нарушаются обеты ...


Мясо вообще-то из-за сострадания употребляется.. а вино для контроля ума(энергии и т.п.) Что тут неблагого в употреблении куска мертвичины и перебродивших плодов? практика же не в убийстве, чтоб пожрать мяска, и не в выпивании литров алкоголя.

----------

Wyrd (03.07.2012), Аньезка (03.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AndyZ (03.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.07.2012), Echo (03.07.2012), Kittisaro (03.07.2012), Алевлад (03.07.2012), Буль (03.07.2012), Джыш (03.07.2012), Дхармананда (03.07.2012), Илия (07.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (04.07.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Ондрий (03.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.07.2012), Сергей Хос (03.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Neroli (03.07.2012), Аньезка (03.07.2012), Нико (03.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Аньезка (03.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> 


Специальное антикризисное предложение!

----------

Алевлад (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Мясо вообще-то из-за сострадания употребляется.. а вино для контроля ума(энергии и т.п.)


Это кто Вам такое сказал?

----------

Джыш (03.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

[QUOTE=Нико;486207]


> Это кто Вам такое сказал?


Где вы умудрились откопать этот перл?)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

[QUOTE=Нико;486207]


> Это кто Вам такое сказал?


Угадайте с трех раз от кого я мог это услышать)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Nirdosh Yogino;486212]


> Угадайте с трех раз от кого я мог это услышать)


От ННР?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> От ННР?


 Еще что-нибудь интересует?)

----------


## Нико

> Еще что-нибудь интересует?)


Нет.

----------


## Джыш

> Еще что-нибудь интересует?)


Хотел бы уточнить маленький момент:




> Мясо вообще-то из-за сострадания употребляется..


Вы не перепутали "из-за" с "из"?

----------


## Шавырин



----------

AndyZ (03.07.2012), Pyro (03.07.2012), Аньезка (03.07.2012), Джыш (03.07.2012), Дхармананда (03.07.2012), Кунсанг (04.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.07.2012), Топпер- (03.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Neroli (03.07.2012), Буль (03.07.2012), Дхармананда (03.07.2012), Топпер- (03.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (03.07.2012), Дхармананда (03.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Аньезка (03.07.2012), Буль (03.07.2012), Дхармананда (03.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2012), Топпер- (03.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AndyZ (03.07.2012), Pyro (03.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Neroli (03.07.2012), Буль (03.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (03.07.2012), Дхармананда (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Kit

У меня висит на холодильнике. Хорошо помогает!

----------

AlekseyE (03.07.2012), AndyZ (03.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (03.07.2012), Joy (11.07.2012), Pyro (03.07.2012), Буль (03.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (03.07.2012), Дхармананда (03.07.2012), Кунсанг (04.07.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.07.2012), Топпер- (03.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Dechen Norzang (03.07.2012), Аньезка (03.07.2012), Буль (03.07.2012), Дхармананда (03.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (03.07.2012), Нико (03.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (04.07.2012), Топпер- (03.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> 


кстати а одежда Будды где нибудь хранится?

----------


## Топпер

> кстати а одежда Будды где нибудь хранится?


В Анурадхапуре есть тхупа с паттой и тхупа с частицей (или даже целым) пояса.

В махаяне есть легенда о том, что Махакассапа не умер, а вошёл в глубокое сосредоточение в закрытой пещере, и будет пребывать в таком состоянии до прихода Будды Меттеи, по пришествии которого, он передаст ему чивару Будды Готамы.

----------

Eugeny (03.07.2012), Буль (03.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (04.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 9855

----------

AndyZ (03.07.2012), Echo (04.07.2012), Буль (03.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (04.07.2012), Топпер- (03.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Кстати, А.Сапковский неплохо приложился о писателях на тему фентези. (и вообще - рукомендую его)

http://flibusta.net/b/48134/read

----------


## Eugeny



----------

Алевлад (04.07.2012), Аньезка (03.07.2012), Буль (03.07.2012), Джигме (04.07.2012), Дхармананда (03.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (03.07.2012), Топпер- (03.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

AndyZ (03.07.2012), Eugeny (03.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ../video]





..і бочечку пива!..

----------

Алевлад (04.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Шавырин (03.07.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

Шавырин,
Это упая такая, чтобы прихожане понимали лучше  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (03.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

AlekseyE (04.07.2012), Буль (03.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

здесь

----------

Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Дхармананда (04.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Kit

> здесь


А что в этом смешного?  :Confused: 
Это ужасная трагедия для живых существ и для Дхармы Будды.

----------


## Ондрий

я тоже ничего не понял. Где смеятся? Нормальные плакаты. Может там в картинках закопано что-то скрытое и неуловимое первому взгляду?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> кстати а одежда Будды где нибудь хранится?


Хранятся зубы и косточки. Одежда, думаю, давно истлела уже от влажности, да в Индии тогда особо и не одевались. 

Разве что брилльянты какие-нибудь в кольцах увековечились, когда он был принцем, но в тот момент он не был еще буддой :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> я тоже ничего не понял. Где смеятся? Нормальные плакаты. Может там в картинках закопано что-то скрытое и неуловимое первому взгляду?


Смеяться не обязательно,лично у меня одни плакаты вызывают сочувствие,но некоторые из них действительно смешны,например в выражении фантастической агрессивности,вместе с идеологическим идиотизмом..


PS Совет:не читайте комменты,так как они портят впечатления..

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2012), Ондрий (04.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Россияне в венской опере

----------

Echo (04.07.2012), Алевлад (04.07.2012), Джигме (04.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2012), Сауди (05.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.07.2012), Топпер- (04.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

AlekseyE (04.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.07.2012), Топпер- (04.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (04.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Yoshka

> Смеяться не обязательно,лично у меня одни плакаты вызывают сочувствие,но некоторые из них действительно смешны,например в выражении фантастической агрессивности,вместе с идеологическим идиотизмом..
> 
> 
> PS Совет:не читайте комменты,так как они портят впечатления..


Идеологический идиотизм говорите 

http://pics.livejournal.com/trash_sekretar/pic/0001zec4

----------

Джыш (04.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.07.2012), ТобаВэй (04.07.2012), Топпер- (04.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

*Саратовские православные поставили ультиматум Facebook
*
Православные активисты Саратова выдвинули социальной сети Facebook ультиматум, потребовав от нее убрать с сайта "признаки пропаганды" гомосексуализма. Об этом 3 июля сообщает ИА "Тема Саратов".
По словам православного общественного деятеля Владимира Росляковского, он отправил факс в российский офис Facebook с ультиматумом. "Если через 24 часа они не устранят все признаки пропаганды содомитов, то пускай пеняют на себя," - отметил Росляковский.

По словам активиста, "здравые люди" намерены "забросать исками всех провайдеров" с требованием отключить доступ к Facebook в стране "в связи с пропагандой гомосексуализма и лесбиянства". Связаться с представителями социальной сети "Ленте.ру" не удалось.

Ультиматум был выдвинут вскоре после того, как в Facebook появились иконки для обозначения однополых браков. При публикации сообщения о свадьбе в "хронике", пользователи могут указать страницу партнера, и в зависимости от полов супругов будет подобрана соответствующая картинка: помимо традиционной "жених и невеста" это могут быть два "жениха" или две "невесты".

Первую иконку заметили на странице сооснователя Facebook Криса Хьюза (Chris Hughes), сообщившего о свадьбе со своим бойфрендом Шоном Элдриджем (Sean Eldridge).

В ряде российских регионов действует запрет на пропаганду гомосексуализма среди несовершеннолетних. Такая деятельность запрещена в Санкт-Петербурге, Самарской, Рязанской, Новосибирской, Костромской и Архангельской областях.

http://lenta.ru/news/2012/07/03/sodombook/

----------

Bob (04.07.2012), Топпер- (04.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Где кнопка "мне все равно"? )

----------

Neroli (04.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

Мама мия) шо робыть?)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Идеологический идиотизм говорите 
> 
> http://pics.livejournal.com/trash_sekretar/pic/0001zec4


Конечно ( :

..В наше,как и в любое другое время,принимать такие "вещи" на веру - смешно..

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

здесь

----------

AlekseyE (04.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (04.07.2012), Джыш (04.07.2012), Дубинин (04.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (04.07.2012), Топпер- (04.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012), Шавырин (04.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> [B]Саратовские православные поставили ультиматум Facebook


Грустно. В очердной раз подтверждается, что православие не может жить в мире с другими. Как только есть сила начать диктовать свои правила, они это делают.
В итоге страна опять покатится в сердневековье.  :Frown:

----------

Bob (04.07.2012), Kittisaro (04.07.2012), Буль (05.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Грустно. В очердной раз подтверждается, что православие не может жить в мире с другими. Как только есть сила начать диктовать свои правила, они это делают.
> В итоге страна опять покатится в сердневековье.


Топпер, что вы такой негативщик, надо настраиваться на лучшее развитие событий  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara



----------

Neroli (04.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (04.07.2012), Топпер- (04.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, что вы такой негативщик, надо настраиваться на лучшее развитие событий


К сожалению, я реалист, а не негативщик.

----------

Bob (04.07.2012), Буль (05.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> К сожалению, я реалист, а не негативщик.


Будьте оптимистом!

----------

Топпер- (04.07.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Грустно. В очердной раз подтверждается, что православие не может жить в мире с другими. Как только есть сила начать диктовать свои правила, они это делают.
> В итоге страна опять покатится в сердневековье.





> Топпер, что вы такой негативщик, надо настраиваться на лучшее развитие событий


Действительно, мы ведь знаем что в конце придет Ригден Джапа и всех неверных замочит :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (04.07.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Вложение 9851
> 
> У меня висит на холодильнике. Хорошо помогает!


Открываете холодильник, а там любовь, доллары и овощи? :Smilie:

----------

Pyro (04.07.2012), Топпер- (04.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (04.07.2012), SlavaR (05.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2012), Топпер- (04.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

.. и очёчки на носик..

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Очень нравится стихотворение, к сожалению, не знаю автора:

Однажды к Диогену в бочку,
 Когда философ крепко спал,
 Пробрался под покровом ночи
 Воришка местный и украл
 Швейцарские часы, магнитофон,
 Десятка два сомнительных икон,
 Кроссовки «аддидас», бутылку виски,
 «Рокк-рэп» и «хеви метел» диски.
 Узнав, что пойман похититель,

 Воскликнул Диоген: «Не вор он! Избавитель
 От бремени вещей, от суеты.
 Вот, если б у меня похитили мечты
 Или свободу вдруг украли,
 Или любовь насильно отобрали,
 Тогда бы я сказал: грабителей поймайте
 И строго по закону покарайте!»

----------

Kittisaro (04.07.2012), Буль (05.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.07.2012), Топпер- (04.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Чиффа (05.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Давно знал, что Диоген был мега-троллем, но вот новый факт мне попался в Википедии:

"Диоген то и дело занимался рукоблудием у всех на виду; когда афиняне по этому поводу замечали, мол, «Диоген, всё понятно, у нас демократия и можно делать что хочешь, но не перегибаешь ли палку?», он отвечал: «Вот бы и голод можно было унять, потирая живот»."

----------

Дхармананда (06.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Открываете холодильник, а там любовь, доллары и овощи?


Не просто овощи, но свежие овощи. 100% Саттва.




> http://pics.livejournal.com/trash_sekretar/pic/0001zec4


RedAlert какой-то, мать его.

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (05.07.2012), Echo (05.07.2012), Pyro (05.07.2012), SlavaR (05.07.2012), Алевлад (05.07.2012), Буль (05.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (06.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Нико (05.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Сергей Хос (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Топпер- (05.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> http://pics.livejournal.com/trash_sekretar/pic/0001zec4


Интересно было бы узнать историю этой картины. Кто автор, когда нарисована?

----------


## Secundus

> К сожалению, я реалист, а не негативщик.


просто у вас нет "Drops of madness" )

----------

Джыш (05.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Интересно было бы узнать историю этой картины. Кто автор, когда нарисована?


Нашлось http://ru-klukva-ru.livejournal.com/724321.html

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (06.07.2012), AndyZ (05.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Neroli (05.07.2012), Pyro (05.07.2012), SlavaR (05.07.2012), Алевлад (06.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (05.07.2012), Буль (05.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (06.07.2012), Джигме (05.07.2012), Дубинин (05.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Топпер- (05.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (06.07.2012), AlekseyE (05.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Echo (05.07.2012), Kittisaro (05.07.2012), Neroli (05.07.2012), Pyro (05.07.2012), Raudex (06.07.2012), Zom (05.07.2012), Алевлад (06.07.2012), Буль (05.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (06.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Топпер- (05.07.2012), Федор Ф (05.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

AlekseyE (05.07.2012), Neroli (05.07.2012), Pema Sonam (05.07.2012), Алевлад (06.07.2012), Алик (31.01.2013), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Топпер- (05.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE



----------

Neroli (05.07.2012), Аньезка (05.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

AlekseyE (05.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Echo (05.07.2012), Алевлад (06.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (06.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.07.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), Николай Бе (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Креслицу помоолимся! 
http://www.pravmir.ru/kreslo-svyatit...xajskogo-foto/

----------

Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Буль (05.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Креслицу помоолимся! 
> http://www.pravmir.ru/kreslo-svyatit...xajskogo-foto/


в чем разница с молениями на мощи будды?

----------

Wyrd (05.07.2012), Вантус (07.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> в чем разница с молениями на мощи будды?


Это не на мощи, это на кресло.

----------

Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

AlekseyE (05.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Pyro (06.07.2012), Wyrd (05.07.2012), Алевлад (06.07.2012), Аньезка (05.07.2012), Буль (05.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Ондрий (05.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Федор Ф (05.07.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Креслицу помоолимся! 
> http://www.pravmir.ru/kreslo-svyatit...xajskogo-foto/


А место там волшебное и рядом с этим монастырем совершенно чудесный памятник стоит  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (06.07.2012), Аньезка (05.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (05.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Аньезка (05.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 9882

----------

AlekseyE (05.07.2012), Wyrd (05.07.2012), Аньезка (05.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (07.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Даже и не знаю с чего начать: с "терми-",или с "чебу -".. :Smilie:

----------

Алевлад (06.07.2012), Буль (05.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Ондрий (05.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

SlavaR (05.07.2012), Zom (05.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Ондрий (05.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Грустно. В очердной раз подтверждается, что православие не может жить в мире с другими. Как только есть сила начать диктовать свои правила, они это делают.
> В итоге страна опять покатится в сердневековье.


Решили как то Гопники Буддиста поколотить.
"Это неконституционно!" сказал Буддист. "Где же Ваша веротерпимость!" А Гопники ему и отвечают - "А это все - понимаешь - плоды кармы твоея, и вааще - иллюзии сознания твоего же". Так и поговорили....
........................
"Все вещи по природе своей пусты" - наставительно сказал Гопник Буддисту возвращая кошелек....

----------

Кунсанг (07.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> 


Это Индия.

----------

Джигме (07.07.2012), Ондрий (05.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Yeshe

У НАС ЖАРА!!!!!!

----------

Aion (06.07.2012), AndyZ (06.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Pyro (06.07.2012), Алевлад (06.07.2012), Аньезка (06.07.2012), Буль (06.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (05.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Федор Ф (06.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Юй Кан (05.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Pema Sonam (06.07.2012), Pyro (06.07.2012), Алевлад (06.07.2012), Аньезка (06.07.2012), Джигме (07.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Ондрий (06.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2012), Сауди (07.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Федор Ф (06.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 


А медалей то сколько! Порода!

----------

Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> А медалей то сколько! Порода!


Ветеран войны с сансарой.

----------

AlekseyE (06.07.2012), AndyZ (06.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Pema Sonam (06.07.2012), Pyro (06.07.2012), Вантус (07.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.07.2012), Тао (07.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Федор Ф (06.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AlekseyE (06.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Pema Sonam (06.07.2012), Аньезка (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012)

----------


## Echo

> А медалей то сколько! Порода!


Почти как в истории с Асангой, только наоборот :Big Grin:

----------


## Фил

Это торговая марка "Пуин". У них много еще всяких консервов. Огурцы, соленья  :Smilie:  И придраться не к чему.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012)

----------


## Фил

Про кресло. Понравилась фраза: 



> Впрочем, ищущим повода поругать православие атеистам и протестантам иконопочитание также представляется идолопоклонством.


Протестанты почти то же самое что и атеисты  :Smilie: 

И Андрюша тоже 


> Но логика – это такая вещь, которая может завести куда угодно. Самая логическая вещь на свете – бред шизофреника.


Явно не знаком ни с логикой, ни с шизофренией.

----------

Буль (06.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

*Посетитель.* Здравствуйте, доктор. У меня проблемы.

*Доктор* (пишет что-то в истории болезни). Присаживайтесь, голубчик. Рассказывайте.

*Посетитель.* У меня... погасший взгляд. И дергается правое плечо.

*Доктор* (продолжая писать). Валерьянка и две таблетки пофигина на ночь - и как рукой, как рукой.

*Посетитель.* Ночами мне снится, что я строю подземные пирамиды в Тоскане. Меня страшно беспокоит сохранность фресок и поведение связующего раствора в контакте с грунтовыми водами.

*Доктор* (продолжая писать). Что вы говорите. А чем армируете фундамент? Очень рекомендую скрученные по четыре каленые прутья, веками, знаете ли, обкатанный прием.

*Посетитель.* Доктор, что-то идет не так. На определителе телефоны людей, которые мне не звонили, все слова на вывесках и афишах, за которые цепляется взгляд - однокоренные. Мой хомяк не разговаривает со мной уже четвертый день, он неподвижно сидит в углу клетки и смотрит на меня взглядом Балрога, целящегося в Гэндальфа кончиком бича.

*Доктор*. (продолжая писать). Какой, однако же, начитанный зверёк! Вы не пробовали давать ему русскую классику?

*Посетитель.* Доктор, я чувствую и понимаю женщин.

*Доктор* (поднимая глаза и роняя ручку под стол, вполголоса):
 - Оп-паньки.....

----------

AlekseyE (06.07.2012), AndyZ (06.07.2012), Kittisaro (06.07.2012), Pyro (06.07.2012), SlavaR (06.07.2012), Алевлад (07.07.2012), Буль (06.07.2012), Джыш (06.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Ондрий (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2012), Юй Кан (06.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> *Посетитель.* Доктор, я чувствую и понимаю женщин.
> 
> *Доктор* (поднимая глаза и роняя ручку под стол, вполголоса):
>  - Оп-паньки.....


И прописал ему Маскулин Форте.

----------

Джнянаваджра (06.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pyro (06.07.2012), Wyrd (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AndyZ (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Федор Ф (06.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Пища ктулху)

----------

Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Pyro (06.07.2012), Сауди (07.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Пища ктулху)


nurgle approves

----------

Joy (10.10.2012), Аньезка (06.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Пища ктулху)


Кстати, готовые очень аппетитно выглядят.

----------

Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.07.2012), Фил (06.07.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro



----------

AlekseyE (06.07.2012), Echo (07.07.2012), Ittosai (06.07.2012), Алик (31.01.2013), Аньезка (06.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Ондрий (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Федор Ф (06.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Кстати, готовые очень аппетитно выглядят.


..А если еще сам приготовишь,по-домашнему.. :Kiss:

----------


## Аньезка

Кошки все таки самые фотогеничные животные. Сколько эмоций могут мордой выразить)

----------

Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Федор Ф (06.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кошки все таки самые фотогеничные животные. Сколько эмоций могут мордой выразить)


И не только самые фотогеничные, а во всех отношениях - самые-самые!

----------

Kittisaro (06.07.2012), Аньезка (06.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Сколько эмоций могут мордой выразить)


Кстати, не совсем так. У собак и других животных, которые живут в группах развиты мышцы, которыми они могут двигать бровями. У кошек и других животных живущих в одиночку, типа лис, эти мышцы не развиты. Поэтому у собаки очень легко можно "прочитать" эмоции, а у кошки всегда одно и то же выражение морды  :Smilie: . 
ПС. я, лично, обожаю кошек  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (06.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

“Собаки думают, что они — люди, а кошки считают себя богами!” : )

----------

AndyZ (06.07.2012), Аньезка (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Федор Ф (06.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Ittosai (06.07.2012), Neroli (06.07.2012), Pema Sonam (06.07.2012), Алевлад (07.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Счас будет СТРАААШНА!!!

----------

Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Echo (07.07.2012), Raudex (08.07.2012), Sojj (06.07.2012), Wyrd (06.07.2012), Аньезка (06.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Федор Ф (06.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Sojj (06.07.2012), Аньезка (06.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (07.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Lion Miller (07.07.2012), Pema Sonam (06.07.2012), Sojj (06.07.2012), Wyrd (06.07.2012), Алевлад (07.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012)

----------


## Ittosai



----------

Sojj (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Neroli (06.07.2012), Sojj (06.07.2012), Wyrd (06.07.2012), Аньезка (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кошки все таки самые фотогеничные животные. Сколько эмоций могут мордой выразить)


И главное непонятно, зачем им это. Они же не стайные животные.

----------

Аньезка (06.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Сумрачный китайский гений.

----------

Аньезка (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Сумрачный китайский гений.


Так снимали Google Street View в Китае?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так снимали Google Street View в Китае?


Похоже да. Плюс выдавали роликовые коньки оператору

----------

AndyZ (06.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Фил (10.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Как-то раз Сербский Патриарх Павел летел куда-то с визитом на самолёте. Когда они пролетали над морем, самолёт попал в зону турбулентности, стало трясти. Молодой архиерей, сидевший рядом с Патриархом, спросил, что он думает о том, что будет, если самолёт сейчас упадёт. Святейший Павел невозмутимо ответил: «В отношении себя лично я восприму это как акт справедливости: ведь в жизни я съел столько рыбок, что неудивительно, если теперь они съедят меня».

----------

AlekseyE (06.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), SlavaR (08.07.2012), Алевлад (07.07.2012), Аньезка (06.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Немного чёрного юмора:



> Бабка перебегает дорогу перед несущимся Ферари.
> Тот резко тормозит, но бабку всё таки сбивает.
> В зад Ферари на полном ходу въезжает Ролс Ройс, а в него Бентли.
> Бабка и три машины ремонту не подлежат.
> Прохожий, случайно оказавшийся на месте проишествия (с завистливым восхищением):
> -Да,..... красиво ушла старушка!

----------

AlekseyE (06.07.2012), Bob (06.07.2012), Neroli (06.07.2012), SlavaR (08.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (07.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (06.07.2012), Дхармананда (07.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (07.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Немного чёрного юмора:


Какой же Вы всё-таки циник..

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Скандалы, интриги, расследование. Почему датчане счастливее американцев?

----------

AndyZ (06.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (07.07.2012), Pyro (07.07.2012), SlavaR (08.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (06.07.2012), Алик (31.01.2013), Антончик (25.07.2014), Денис Евгеньев (07.07.2012), Дхармананда (07.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (07.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2012), Ондрий (06.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (06.07.2012), Топпер- (06.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Какой же Вы всё-таки циник..


Ну вот вам здравствуйте  :Frown:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Лица спортсменов, снятые во время прыжков.

----------

Аньезка (06.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (07.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2012), Топпер- (07.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

[QUOTE=Дмитрий Аверьянов;487399]Лица спортсменов, снятые во время прыжков.

QUOTE]

Лица штангисток,снятые во время подъема штанги..

 


..мужчин.

----------

Echo (07.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (06.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2012), Топпер- (07.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (07.07.2012), Буль (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2012), Топпер- (07.07.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

Буль (09.07.2012), Дхармананда (07.07.2012), Маркион (07.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Благословляю тебя, дитя человеческое!

----------

Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

AlekseyE (07.07.2012), Аньезка (07.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (07.07.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2012), Топпер- (07.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Юй Кан (07.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Не знал куда постнуть, так что пойдет сюда.
Всем котофагам посвящается:

Leon Shkolnik, автор фото: «Во время путешествия у озера Инле (Мьянма) я встретил монаха, принявшего когда-то решение жить вдали от людей. Единственным его спутником стала маленькая кошка».

----------

Аньезка (07.07.2012), Маркион (07.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.07.2012), Топпер- (07.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir



----------

Eugeny (07.07.2012), Аньезка (07.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (07.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2012), Топпер- (07.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

AlekseyE (07.07.2012), Echo (08.07.2012), Zom (07.07.2012), Аньезка (07.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.07.2012), Топпер- (07.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (07.07.2012), Топпер- (07.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> 


Вот про попытку кота реанимировать кошку.... Потрясло, товарищи. Ссылку приведите ещё раз конкретно на этот ролик.

----------

Pema Sonam (07.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE

Еще один храбрый кот

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2012), Топпер- (07.07.2012), Федор Ф (07.07.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Вот про попытку кота реанимировать кошку.... Потрясло, товарищи. Ссылку приведите ещё раз конкретно на этот ролик.


Меня тоже... Но только не в тему юмор помещать.

----------

Нико (07.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

А в комментах пишут, что он вовсе не реанимирует ее. Он в какой–то момент даже бедрами начинает работать..

----------

Echo (08.07.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Secundus (09.07.2012), Буль (09.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> в чем разница с молениями на мощи будды?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это не на мощи, это на кресло.


Поклоняются же одежде Далай-ламы и пустому трону Далай-ламы.

----------


## Аньезка

> Поклоняются же одежде Далай-ламы и пустому трону Далай-ламы.


Но именно в их религии говорится: не сотвори себе кумира, идола.

----------

Топпер- (07.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Поклоняются же одежде Далай-ламы и пустому трону Далай-ламы.


У нас это самим Буддой предписано: саририка, уддесика, парибоджика. А у них нет.

----------

Антончик (25.07.2014), Аньезка (08.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Повседневный быт штурмовиков

----------

AlekseyE (08.07.2012), Велеслав (09.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2012), Ондрий (08.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2012)

----------


## Yoshka

> Но именно в их религии говорится: не сотвори себе кумира, идола.


Для христианского вероучения в изложении буддистов надо отдельную ветку "Юмор" делать. Наверное, все же чужая религия не лучший повод для юмора, хотя если не знать историю св. Иоанна Шанхайского, то внимание к креслу действительно выглядит странно. А для того кто знает - он добрый пример бодхичитты.

----------

Кузьмич (18.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

В дополнение к посту бханте: человек в костюме имперского штурмовика прошел пешком по Австралии 4000 км в поддержку благотворительного фонда. Кросочи то какие, а)

----------

Велеслав (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2012), Топпер- (08.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> У нас это самим Буддой предписано: саририка, уддесика, парибоджика. А у них нет.


А можно значение терминов?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> А можно значение терминов?





> Saririka Cetiya – this is derived from the remnants of his cremated body after his parinibbana. At that moment in time, the Buddha was still alive so this cetiya was not available.
> 
> Paribhogika Cetiya – the things used by the Buddha such as his alms bowl, his robes or the Bodhi tree. The Bodhi tree is regarded as a cetiya as it was used to shelter him from the elements when he was striving to achieve enlightenment.
> 
> Udissaka Cetiya – this is a symbolic cetiya that represents the Buddha and his teachings. One of them is the Dhammacakka (the Buddhist Wheel).


Английский тут не сложный, думаю все понятно)

----------

Топпер- (08.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

sarīrika (останки), pāribhogika (используемые предметы), uddesika (символика) если совсем точно

----------

Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.07.2012), Топпер- (08.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> А для того кто знает - он добрый пример бодхичитты.


Ну а кресло то тут причем?)

----------

Топпер- (08.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну а кресло то тут причем?)


Оно поддерживало бодхичитту снизу

----------

AlekseyE (08.07.2012), Raudex (08.07.2012), Аньезка (08.07.2012), Джыш (08.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Нико (08.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (08.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (08.07.2012), Велеслав (09.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2012), Топпер- (08.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (08.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (08.07.2012), Pyro (08.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Нико (08.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2012), Топпер- (08.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Dechen Norzang (08.07.2012), Джыш (08.07.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2012), Топпер- (08.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AndyZ (08.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (08.07.2012), Pema Sonam (08.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Нико (08.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2012), Ондрий (08.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2012)

----------


## Echo



----------

Велеслав (09.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.07.2012), Топпер- (08.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro



----------

AlekseyE (08.07.2012), Аньезка (08.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.07.2012), Топпер- (08.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Подвозил двух дальнобойщиков у которых сломались машины у обоих и они застряли в Улан Удэ. Проезжал мимо свадебный кортеж и один говорит - Вот я вчера ступил, две свадьбы на дороге встретил. Надо было им дорогу перегородить и калым потребовать бутылку. Вот я олень то. Второй говорит сразу - А ты чо халяву любишь? Тот отвечает: - Почему халяву, это обычай такой, у нас в деревне, дорогу всегда перекрывали свадьбе, за руки брались и перекрывали, требовали калым на счастье. И снова: - Ну я олееень. И друг ему говорит: - Ты слишком о себе высокого мнения. Первый - Да, я баран тогда или кто ли. А второй: - Ты снова недостаточно самокритичен. И первый - Да, да, я последний дебил :Smilie:

----------

Александр Кеосаян (08.07.2012), Джыш (08.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (08.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (08.07.2012), Буль (09.07.2012), Велеслав (09.07.2012), Иван Петров (09.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Маркион (09.07.2012), Нико (08.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2012), Топпер- (08.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (08.07.2012), Pema Sonam (08.07.2012), Аньезка (08.07.2012), Велеслав (09.07.2012), Нико (08.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (08.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (08.07.2012), Джыш (08.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2012), Топпер- (08.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

http://vk.com/video6490664_162369040?noiphone

----------


## Нико

> http://vk.com/video6490664_162369040?noiphone


А, кстати, дайте ссылочку на полный фильм "Запах женщины".

----------


## Dron

> А, кстати, дайте ссылочку на полный фильм "Запах женщины".


В 22 веке, когда все будут полукиборгами, начнут производить духи "Запах женщины 2012", например.

----------


## Нико

> В 22 веке, когда все будут полукиборгами, начнут производить духи "Запах женщины 2012", например.


Уже производят. Я так годами ими пользуюсь. Ну так, ссылочка?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

"..Что-то здесь не так.." - подумал Колобок ,дожевывая остатки Лисы..(с)

----------

Топпер- (08.07.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Yeshe

> А, кстати, дайте ссылочку на полный фильм "Запах женщины".


Вконтакте поисковиком попробуйте найти. Там полно фильмов закачано - цельных нерезанных, своих и зарубежных.

----------


## Dron

> Уже производят. Я так годами ими пользуюсь. Ну так, ссылочка?


Мэм, разрешите доложить -мозг взорван.
По порядку. Вы ведь женщина, так?

----------

Топпер- (08.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Духи с запахом женщины, например.
Реально существующие и доступные для приобретения.
Помню даже маркетинговую аналитику оригинальных парфюмов писал.
Это ещё не самое страшное.

----------

Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Топпер- (08.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Мэм, разрешите доложить -мозг взорван.
> По порядку. Вы ведь женщина, так?


А что дальше?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..Ну вот,и пианину с вазочкой унесли..(с)

----------


## Dron

> А что дальше?


Вы же пахнете, ну кожа, например у вас пахнет?

----------


## Нико

> Мэм, разрешите доложить -мозг взорван.
> По порядку. Вы ведь женщина, так?


А почему это должно взорвать мозг? Вы ведь мужчина, так?

----------


## Нико

> Вы же пахнете, ну кожа, например у вас пахнет?


Нет. В этом моя проблема.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Кожа обычно пахнет тем, в чем её вымали или надушили, нет?
А естественный запах, вроде бы запах пота.

----------


## Нико

Поэтому Аль Пачино не для всех был экспертом.

----------


## Нико

> Кожа обычно пахнет тем, в чем её вымали или надушили, нет?
> А естественный запах, вроде бы запах пота.


Ха, деточка.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет. В этом моя проблема.


Надо реже мыться.

----------

Топпер- (08.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Ха, деточка.


Объясните?  :Embarrassment: 

Ещё запах меняется, когда человек чем то болен, если я не ошибаюсь. И конечно запах меняется с течением жизни, от младенца и старика пахнет, конечно очень по разному. Рацион ещё сказывается. Больше не знаю даже, что  :Frown:

----------

Топпер- (08.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Надо реже мыться.


Нет, не в мытье дело. Я даже не знаю, зачем мы тут об этом говорим.

----------


## Dron

> Нет. В этом моя проблема.


Такого не может быть

----------


## Нико

> Объясните? 
> 
> Ещё запах меняется, когда человек чем то болен, если я не ошибаюсь. И конечно запах меняется с течением жизни, от младенца и старика пахнет, конечно очень по разному. Рацион ещё сказывается. Больше не знаю даже, что


Духовность ещё?

----------


## Нико

> Такого не может быть


Придите и понюхайте.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Духовность ещё?


Ну благовониями можно пропахнуть, так что, мама не горюй.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

...

----------

Dron (08.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Кожа обычно пахнет тем, в чем её вымали или надушили, нет?
> А естественный запах, вроде бы запах пота.


Нет. Не только.

----------


## Нико

> Ну благовониями можно пропахнуть, так что, мама не горюй.


Дело не в благовониях. Просто в разной биологической составляющей.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 


Натурпродукт?

----------

AlekseyE (08.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Придите и понюхайте.


В аэропортах мгновенно образовались пробки.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Dron

> 


I am able to hipnotize U right now/ Are u scared?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> I am able to hipnotize U right now/ Are u scared?

----------


## Dron

> 


Брови, да. Брови. Збритть или не збритть?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Духовность ещё?


На что похож аромат духовности?

----------

Топпер- (08.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> На что похож аромат духовности?


На Vulva Original?

----------

AlekseyE (08.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Брови, да. Брови. Збритть или не збритть?


Не цепляет.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (08.07.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------


## Eugeny

Герман Греф о буддизме,конфуцианстве, даосизме, каббале, власти и народе

----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), Bob (08.07.2012), Алевлад (10.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), Neroli (09.07.2012), Raudex (09.07.2012), Алевлад (10.07.2012), Велеслав (09.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Нико (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Очень теплый и мудрый фильм ( :

----------


## Буль

> Объясните? 
> 
> Ещё запах меняется, когда человек чемДЕФИС!!!то болен, если я не ошибаюсь. И[ЗАПЯТАЯ!!!] конечноЗАПЯТАЯ!!! запах меняется с течением жизниЗДЕСЬ ДВОЕТОЧИЕ!!! от младенца и старика пахнет, конечноЗАПЯТАЯ!!! очень поДЕФИС!!!разному. Рацион ещё сказывается. Больше не знаю даже, что


Если позволите, то я попробую перевести Ваше письмо на русский язык:

_А ещё запах тела меняется, когда человек чем-то болен. Так же, если я не ошибаюсь, конечно, то запах тела меняется в течение жизни: от младенца и старика пахнет, несомненно, по-разному. К тому же, на том запахе сказывается и рацион. А больше я не знаю даже, что на нём сказывается..._

Извините меня.

----------

Wyrd (09.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (09.07.2012), Савелов Александр (16.05.2020), Фил (10.07.2012)

----------


## Yeshe



----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (09.07.2012), Pema Sonam (09.07.2012), Raudex (09.07.2012), Иван Петров (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Федор Ф (10.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012)

----------


## Yeshe

*КОТ.ZIP*

----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), AndyZ (09.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (09.07.2012), Zom (09.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Федор Ф (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Если вам не нравится ваш офис, если вас раздражает низкое качество ваших столов, стульев, канцтоваров, кондиционеров и компьютеров, если у вас слишком тесное, грязное и неуютное рабочее место, то вы можете порадоваться хотя бы тому, что вам не приходится работать в индиийских офисах.



Целиком посмотреть можно здесь.

----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (09.07.2012), Lion Miller (09.07.2012), Raudex (09.07.2012), Yeshe (09.07.2012), Аньезка (09.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Ондрий (09.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Если вам не нравится ваш офис, если вас раздражает низкое качество ваших столов, стульев, канцтоваров, кондиционеров и компьютеров, если у вас слишком тесное, грязное и неуютное рабочее место, то вы можете порадоваться хотя бы тому, что вам не приходится работать в индиийских офисах.
> 
> 
> 
> Целиком посмотреть можно здесь.


О, СПАСИБО! Узнаю наше районное полицейское управление по регистрации иностранцев!

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Pyro (10.07.2012), Wyrd (09.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Olle

> Если позволите, то я попробую перевести Ваше письмо на русский язык:
> 
> _А ещё запах тела меняется, когда человек чем-то болен. Так же, если я не ошибаюсь, конечно, то запах тела меняется в течение жизни: от младенца и старика пахнет, несомненно, по-разному. К тому же, на том запахе сказывается и рацион. А больше я не знаю даже, что на нём сказывается..._
> 
> Извините меня.


На форуме Тойота Клуб Россия (это не реклама), безжалостно банят безграмотность, если количество описок и запятых минимальное иногда оставляют как есть, иногда правят и пишут, прежде чем писать - проверь, за начало предложения с маленькой буквы, предупреждение, потом бан, если "писатель" не понял - вечный бан.
Сейчас, правда, не знаю как там, но 5-6 лет назад - это было именно так.

----------

Буль (09.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> На форуме Тойота Клуб Россия (это не реклама), безжалостно банят безграмотность, если количество описок и запятых минимальное иногда оставляют как есть, иногда правят и пишут, прежде чем писать - проверь, за начало предложения с маленькой буквы, предупреждение, потом бан, если "писатель" не понял - вечный бан.
> Сейчас, правда, не знаю как там, но 5-6 лет назад - это было именно так.


А у нас на форуме не так. Из правил БФ:



> 4.21. На форуме запрещено обсуждение орфографических и пунктуационных ошибок, допускаемых авторами сообщений.

----------

AndyZ (09.07.2012), Pema Sonam (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> А у нас на форуме не так. Из правил БФ:


И это крайне печалит воспитанных людей  :Frown:

----------

Wyrd (09.07.2012), Нико (09.07.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (10.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Нада скозать
есть афтор, которого хочень хочеться исправеть

(5)

----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), Bob (09.07.2012), Буль (09.07.2012), Нико (09.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Alekk (10.07.2012), Wyrd (09.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Николай Бе (10.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), Echo (09.07.2012), Raudex (09.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.07.2012), Джигме (09.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (09.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Нико (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Olle

> А у нас на форуме не так. Из правил БФ:


"4.21. На форуме запрещено обсуждение орфографических и пунктуационных ошибок, допускаемых авторами сообщений."

Просто авторы, при требовании писать более или менее правильно, будут чуть грамотнее через некоторое время, это даже не самодисциплина, а дополнительный стимул так сказать - быть здесь и сейчас.
С телефона ошибки править действительно сложно.
Чем дОльше от школы, тем больше ошибок.

----------

Буль (09.07.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (10.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (09.07.2012), Zom (09.07.2012), Аньезка (09.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Нико (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Echo (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Курение убивает[/IMG]


Кстати, все китайцы (мужчины) практически поголовно курят, и мало кого можно убедить во вреде курения во многом из-за того, что Дэн Сяопин дожил до 92 лет.

----------

Велеслав (10.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Кстати, все китайцы (мужчины) практически поголовно курят, и мало кого можно убедить во вреде курения во многом из-за того, что Дэн Сяопин дожил до 92 лет.


Лучше бы сказать: при неограниченном финансировании медики "дотянули" Дэн Сяо Пина только до 92-х лет...  :Frown:

----------

AndyZ (09.07.2012), Велеслав (10.07.2012), Нико (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------


## Иван Петров



----------

Bob (09.07.2012), Echo (09.07.2012), SlavaR (10.07.2012), Wyrd (09.07.2012), Буль (09.07.2012), Дубинин (09.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Нико (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

> 


Легко достигается использованием камеры с задержкой вывода. Я пробовал, результат *очень* странный...

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> И это крайне печалит воспитанных людей


Нет повода, чтобы не попрактиковать!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.07.2012), Иван Петров (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И это крайне печалит воспитанных людей


«Невоспитан не тот, кто пролил соус на скатерть, а тот, кто это заметил». (На всяк случай, у Чехова сказано: "Невежлив...".)

----------

Bob (09.07.2012), Raudex (09.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Ондрий (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> «Невоспитан не тот, кто пролил соус на скатерть, а тот, кто это заметил». (На всяк случай, у Чехова сказано: "Невежлив...".)


У того же Антона Павловича: "Смотрите в глаза чёрту прямо, и если он чёрт, то и говорите, что это чёрт"

----------

Нико (09.07.2012), Рюдзи (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У того же Антона Павловича: "Смотрите в глаза чёрту прямо, и если он чёрт, то и говорите, что это чёрт"


Правильно. В данном случае именно это, образно говоря, и имелось в виду.
В частности: _воспитанный_ человек никогда не будет сообщать другим _о своей_ воспитанности, грамотности и т.п., тыча их носом _в их_ невоспитанность и т.д.

----------

Bob (09.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (09.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Шавырин (09.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Правильно. В данном случае именно это, образно говоря, и имелось в виду.
> В частности: воспитанный человек никогда не будет сообщать другим _о своей_ воспитанности, грамотности и т.п.


Только намекать будет.

----------

Vladiimir (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Правильно. В данном случае именно это, образно говоря, и имелось в виду.
> В частности: _воспитанный_ человек никогда не будет сообщать другим _о своей_ воспитанности, грамотности и т.п., тыча их носом _в их_ невоспитанность и т.д.


А может быть Бао сострадает воспитанным людям?

----------


## Нико

> А может быть Бао сострадает воспитанным людям?


Не трогайте Бао. Он вне категорий.

----------

Буль (09.07.2012), Джыш (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Не трогайте Бао. Он вне категорий.


Ни дай боже, его тронешь, в ответ получишь дубиной по черепу, это я уже проходил  :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (09.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Извините за оффтоп.Здесь,эту песню я посвящаю Красавице..

----------

Алевлад (10.07.2012), Джигме (09.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Ни дай боже, его тронешь, в ответ получишь дубиной по черепу, это я уже проходил


<3 за это мы его и любим <3

вы нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

> <3 за это мы его и любим <3
> 
> вы нет?


Вы, а еще кто? Я не за это  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), Ittosai (10.07.2012), Neroli (09.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.07.2012), Нико (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012), Шавырин (10.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Ittosai (10.07.2012), Neroli (09.07.2012), Pyro (10.07.2012), Raudex (09.07.2012), SlavaR (10.07.2012), Sojj (09.07.2012), Алевлад (10.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Нико (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012), Шавырин (10.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), Echo (09.07.2012), Pyro (10.07.2012), SlavaR (10.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.07.2012), Джигме (09.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Ондрий (09.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Нико (09.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> 


Скрытая реклама Эльдорадо




> 


Скрытая реклама Dell  :Smilie: 

Сколько вам за это заплатили :Smilie:

----------

Dechen Norzang (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 


Видно немножко подрабатывает по ночам.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (09.07.2012), Ондрий (09.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

AlekseyE (09.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (10.07.2012), Алевлад (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Топпер- (09.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алевлад (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш



----------

AlekseyE (10.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (10.07.2012), Kittisaro (10.07.2012), Pyro (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (10.07.2012), SlavaR (10.07.2012), Vladiimir (10.07.2012), Буль (10.07.2012), Джигме (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Неопытный вор-карманник довел свою жертву до оргазма.

----------

AlekseyE (10.07.2012), Neroli (10.07.2012), SlavaR (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Неопытный вор-карманник довел свою жертву до оргазма.


Неопытный вор карманник сам себя довел до оргазма.

----------


## Kittisaro



----------

Алевлад (11.07.2012), Аньезка (10.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Sojj (10.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Dechen Norzang (11.07.2012), Sojj (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Zom (10.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (10.07.2012), Ittosai (10.07.2012), Vladiimir (10.07.2012), Джыш (10.07.2012), Нико (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (10.07.2012), Ittosai (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Содпа Т (27.11.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (10.07.2012)

----------


## Фил

Зато жить будете спокойно и не-заморочено  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (25.07.2014), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> 


Так в Одессе начала зарождаться Новая Галактическая Империя...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> 


Ври. Созидай.

----------

Кузьмич (19.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd



----------

AlekseyE (10.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (11.07.2012), Pyro (10.07.2012), SlavaR (10.07.2012), Zom (10.07.2012), Алевлад (11.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (10.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), Аньезка (10.07.2012), Джыш (10.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Леонид Ш (10.07.2012), Нико (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

О! это видимо продолжение его памятных деяний по земельному вопросу:

----------

Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE



----------

Neroli (10.07.2012), Аньезка (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Ка (12.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Нико (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Ка (12.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post488885



> Наталья: Не по сабжу: у меня завтра в тесте будет вопрос "Что будет если ударить буддиста?"
> Алексей: Не факт, что он просветлиться. Очень не факт, хотя прецеденты были.
> Наталья: а там и нет ответа "просветлится". Я помню только два варианта- "ответит на удар\ударит" и "вспомнит Кришну".
> Алексей: Наталья, Кришна тут при чем? Ни при чем.
> Наталья: Кришна тут при том, что является вариантом ответа, даже, скорее всего, правильным. Составители теста нашли этот вопрос подходящим под "обществознание", детали не уточняли.
> Алексей: Я думаю таки ударит.


Решил как-то Гопник Буддиста поколотить.... И только собрался задуманное исполнить - как палкой то по кумполу и огреб. "А я что? Я ничего. Я знал что ли, что он Дзен практикует?" - оправдывался потом Гопник перед приятелями....

Пошли как-то Гопники Буддистов колотит.... а кругом - то леса, да болота, да змеи, и слоны свирепые. Джунгли в общем. Досада сплошная. И перевозбуждение....  Так и не нашли никого..... А если бы они там Дхамму искали - то и нашли бы.... кальпы за 2-3....

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (10.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (10.07.2012), Neroli (10.07.2012), Алевлад (11.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (10.07.2012), Neroli (10.07.2012), Буль (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Кунсанг (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> 


План по захвату мира.

----------

Алевлад (11.07.2012), Кунсанг (11.07.2012), Нико (10.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра



----------

Bob (10.07.2012), Echo (11.07.2012), Pyro (11.07.2012), SlavaR (11.07.2012), Аньезка (10.07.2012), Нико (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> 


У животных нет же души, по сабжу-то.
Крещу асфальт экскаватором.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У животных нет же души, по сабжу-то.
> Крещу асфальт экскаватором.


В том-то всё и дело)  :Big Grin: 
Это вам не джипы освещать, батюшка работает с широкими народными массами!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> В том-то всё и дело) 
> Это вам не джипы освещать, батюшка работает с широкими народными массами!


Крещу дамбы. Из бетона.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А вот уже более суровая православная практика - кажется, кое-кто не обнаружил своего "я" и на радостях расстался с ризами кожаными.

----------

SlavaR (11.07.2012), Буль (10.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Голый чувак в Лондоне за *FREE TIBET*


Подробности тут: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...rch-relay.html

----------

Dechen Norzang (11.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Признавайтесь, бородачи БФа: есть еще монгольские всадники кроме меня?

----------

Pyro (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Ондрий (10.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Голый чувак в Лондоне за *FREE TIBET*
> 
> 
> Подробности тут: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...rch-relay.html


Ой.

----------


## Ондрий

> Голый чувак в Лондоне за *FREE TIBET*


... а ведь мог бы и с канистрой выбежать.

----------

Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> ... а ведь мог бы и с канистрой выбежать.


Ха. Он же инджи, не выбежит.

----------

Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Ха. Он же инджи, не выбежит.


Инджи?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..пора в отпуск..

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Козырные..

----------

Pyro (11.07.2012), SlavaR (11.07.2012), Zom (11.07.2012), Алевлад (11.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Ондрий (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Голый чувак в Лондоне за *FREE TIBET*
> 
> 
> Подробности тут: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...rch-relay.html



..

----------

Dechen Norzang (11.07.2012), Lanky (27.12.2015), Zom (11.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), Аньезка (10.07.2012), Буль (11.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Ондрий (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pema Sonam (10.07.2012), Raudex (11.07.2012), SlavaR (11.07.2012), Sojj (10.07.2012), Алевлад (11.07.2012), Буль (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Нико (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012), Ондрий (11.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (10.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Аньезка (10.07.2012), Дхармананда (10.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> 


Мэри Поппинс?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Дхармананда (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> 


..Вопрос не правильно поставлен.
Правильный вопрос:"Кого примут в псих-больницу первым,Антона или Тимофея?"

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> ..Вопрос не правильно поставлен.
> Правильный вопрос:"Кого примут в псих-больницу первым,Антона или Тимофея?"


В психбольницу - того, у кого много родственников с психиатрическими диагнозами, а вот на зону - обоих, если откупиться не смогут.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

До кучи к Тошке и Тимошке

----------

Денис Евгеньев (11.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (11.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Куда катимся?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

.вот-вот..

----------

Dechen Norzang (11.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (11.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Raudex (11.07.2012), Алевлад (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (11.07.2012), Нико (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Инджи?


Ну типа, не тибетский. Как ещё объяснить?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Александр Кеосаян (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Ну типа, не тибетский. Как ещё объяснить?


Инджи. ..Да вродь так называли  англичан,вот кстати в главе 25-ой из книги Уоррена Мерфи "Верховная Жрица",есть упоминание(сорри ,выбрал первую попавшуюся ( :  ..   ).

----------


## Dron

> Ну типа, не тибетский. Как ещё объяснить?


Например так- форсированный даун с экстремистской татуировкой?

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Буль (11.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (11.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Кунсанг (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Если вам не нравится ваш офис, если вас раздражает низкое качество ваших столов, стульев, канцтоваров, кондиционеров и компьютеров, если у вас слишком тесное, грязное и неуютное рабочее место, то вы можете порадоваться хотя бы тому, что вам не приходится работать в индиийских офисах.


Наша провинциальная  полиция выглядит ровно также, может чуть лучше. Пока в одном известном мне ОП не сделали ремонт, он выглядел вообще также.

----------

Топпер- (11.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> В психбольницу - того, у кого много родственников с психиатрическими диагнозами, а вот на зону - обоих, если откупиться не смогут.


Да ну, это административка, т.к. шмали у них чуть, да и то, на момент ластания ППСниками они ее всю скурили.

----------

Кузьмич (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Например так- форсированный даун с экстремистской татуировкой?


Нет, просто иностранец. Беленький.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Да ну, это административка, т.к. шмали у них чуть, да и то, на момент ластания ППСниками они ее всю скурили.


Дело-то не в этом,это еще пол-беды,с "курортами" и "пансионами",если с прошлым все в порядке,а вот что будет лет эдак через 8-10?..

----------


## Dron

> Нет, просто иностранец. Беленький.


И?

----------


## Нико

> И?


А чё не спишь-то?

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А чё не спишь-то?


Отдыхаю от сна.

----------

Кузьмич (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да ну, это административка, т.к. шмали у них чуть, да и то, на момент ластания ППСниками они ее всю скурили.


Это какой-то иностранный для меня язык. Сорри, конечно.

----------

Буль (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Отдыхаю от сна.


Аналогична.

----------


## Нико

> И?


Не, просто тибетцы инджами всех белых иностранцев называют. Я уже сколько раз им доказывала, что я Рашн, а не инджи. Особенно когда на их языке это делаешь -- действует. Так, ночные мысли.

----------


## Dron

> Аналогична.


Наповал)))

----------


## Нико

> Наповал)))


Я усну после очередного мейжор вег. вброса. Можешь?

----------


## Dron

> Не, просто тибетцы инджами всех белых иностранцев называют. Я уже сколько раз им доказывала, что я Рашн, а не инджи. Особенно когда на их языке это делаешь -- действует. Так, ночные мысли.


Давай в замедленном повторе.





> Я уже сколько раз им доказывала, что я Рашн, а не инджи. *Особенно когда на их языке это делаешь* -- действует

----------


## Нико

> Давай в замедленном повторе.


Ну, они пугаются. И т.д.

----------


## Dron

> Ну, они пугаются. И т.д.


То-то. Хиппи делом докажут ложность расизма, компренде?)

----------


## Dron

> Ну, они пугаются. И т.д.


Попробуй в еще малость замедленном.

----------


## Нико

> Инджи. ..Да вродь так называли  англичан,вот кстати в главе 25-ой из книги Уоррена Мерфи "Верховная Жрица",есть упоминание(сорри ,выбрал первую попавшуюся ( :  ..   ).


Ну, у тибетцев есть такое. Всех белых "инджи" называть. А когда с ними по-тибетски... Они сразу спрашивают (у меня случаев три-четыре уже было): Вы тибетка? На что я отвечаю: "А на лицо моё посмотрели?"

----------


## Нико

> Попробуй в еще малость замедленном.


Совсем медленно не могу. Эх, забанят... Кто тут модератор-то?

----------


## Dron

> Совсем медленно не могу. Эх, забанят... Кто тут модератор-то?


Еще медленнее, пожалуйста, не торопись.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Мда..

----------

Денис Евгеньев (11.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018)

----------


## Нико

> Еще медленнее, пожалуйста, не торопись.


А зачем тебе помедленнее? Я уже всё практически сказала.

----------


## Нико

Тут же шутки юмора принято приводить. Я просто не знаю ресурса, откуда они всё это берут.

----------


## Кунсанг

А давайте откроем сеть забегаловок по всему миру. Идея хорошая, нужны деньги.

----------


## Нико

> Мда..


Вот, например.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Однако..

----------

Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Нико (11.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А зачем тебе помедленнее? Я уже всё практически сказала.


Ну, тогда проехали.




> Ну, у тибетцев есть такое. Всех белых "инджи" называть. А когда с ними по-тибетски... Они сразу спрашивают (у меня случаев три-четыре уже было): Вы тибетка? На что я отвечаю: "А на лицо моё посмотрели?"


Паранойя?

----------


## Нико

> А давайте откроем сеть забегаловок по всему миру. Идея хорошая, нужны деньги.


Да, хотя бы в Дхарамсале. Нужен один хороший русский ресторан.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, тогда проехали.
> 
> 
> Паранойя?


Нет, панмонголизм. А зачем помедленнее-то было?

----------


## Dron

> Да, хотя бы в Дхарамсале. Нужен один хороший русский ресторан.


С четким буддийским мясным меню. Угадайте, каким.

----------

Кузьмич (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Я смотрю по он-лайну, у многих сегодня бессонница. У вас там 4 часа утра, небось, а у меня полшестого.

----------


## Нико

> С четким буддийским мясным меню. Угадайте, каким.


Борщ с кенгурятиной. К сож, не получится.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..А у меня за окном дождичек зачастил,посвежело..

----------


## Нико

> ..А у меня за окном дождичек зачастил,посвежело..


А у меня птички запели. И скоро обезьяны будут, как безумные, скакать вокруг. С дикими криками.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Да, хотя бы в Дхарамсале. Нужен один хороший русский ресторан.


Только не пускайте туда г-на Алексеева!..

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А у меня птички запели. И скоро обезьяны будут, как безумные, скакать вокруг. С дикими криками.



Аналогично..

----------


## Нико

> Только не пускайте туда г-на Алексеева!..


А кто это? Только Вас пущу. Если что.

----------


## Нико

> Аналогично..


У Вас тоже есть обезьяны?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А кто это? Только Вас пущу. Если что.


 Ну ,этого,критика ресторанного,с фотки.За приглашения - спасибы..

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да, хотя бы в Дхарамсале. Нужен один хороший русский ресторан.


Когда был в Монголии в Улан-Баторе центре то там через каждые пять метров была закусочная. Вообще это интересно кафе, ведь люди каждый день кушают.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> У Вас тоже есть обезьяны?


Я подразумевал некоторых, так называемых живых существ.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Шавырин

Милицейская памятка времен СССР для определения национальности:

----------

AndyZ (11.07.2012), Bob (11.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (11.07.2012), Echo (11.07.2012), SlavaR (11.07.2012), Алевлад (12.07.2012), Дубинин (11.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Сергей Пара (23.01.2015), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Когда был в Монголии в Улан-Баторе центре то там через каждые пять метров была закусочная. Вообще это интересно кафе, ведь люди каждый день кушают.


Да тут тоже через каждые пять метров. Просто русского нормального нет. Борща там, квашеной капусты... Сосисок. Я пыталась тибетцев обучить, но им, видимо, спросу не хватает.

----------


## Нико

> Я подразумевал некоторых, так называемых живых существ..


Ха. А у меня РЕАЛЬНЫЕ ОБЕЗЬЯНЫ. Макаки, видимо.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Рак не может существовать в границах одной темы, он пустил метастазы по всему форуму  :Frown:

----------

Bob (11.07.2012), Аньезка (11.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Ха. А у меня РЕАЛЬНЫЕ ОБЕЗЬЯНЫ. Макаки, видимо.


Круто,а у меня только кошка,хотя я кошек не очень люблю..

----------


## Нико

> Круто,а у меня только кошка,хотя я кошек не очень люблю..


Гм, кошки не причиняют столько проблем.

----------


## Нико

> Рак не может существовать в границах одной темы, он пустил метастазы по всему форуму


Ну Вы и сказали.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Гм, кошки не причиняют столько проблем.


Ну да,еще смотря какая кошка.. ( :
PS / Вольф справедливо сердится..

----------


## Нико

> Ну да,еще смотря какая кошка..
> PS / Вольф справедливо сердится..


Почему?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Почему?


А Вас разве не сердит тот факт, что участники беседы в теме,беседуют не по теме?Т.е,ведь было такое,что "прям уже достали!"..

----------


## Нико

> Милицейская памятка времен СССР для определения национальности:


А это лучше?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А это лучше?


Вот это лучше ( :  -

----------

Pyro (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А Вас разве не сердит тот факт, что участники беседы в теме,беседуют не по теме?Т.е,ведь было такое,что "прям уже достали!"..


Стоп, никто тут ничего не доставал. Чувства юмора побольше желаю.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Стоп, никто тут ничего не доставал. Чувства юмора побольше желаю.


..Вот и правильно,нечего ( :

----------


## Вантус

> Только не пускайте туда г-на Алексеева!..


Запарафинит?

----------


## Dron

> А это лучше?


Это некошерная памятка. В кошерной ровно 15 лиц, по числу республик.

----------


## Dron

http://cs319824.userapi.com/v3198241...sYuoI6aoQ0.jpg
Впервые пощу изображение, пресс разорван.
Апокалипсис.
Экспертиза показала, что это были слонопотамы.
***
Научите, как нормально фотку завесить, пожалуйста, чтоб она сразу была видна, а не через ссылку.

----------


## Kittisaro



----------

AlekseyE (11.07.2012), Pyro (11.07.2012), Vladiimir (11.07.2012), Zom (11.07.2012), Аньезка (11.07.2012), Буль (11.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.07.2012), Джигме (11.07.2012), Джыш (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Сергей А (17.08.2012), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Рак не может существовать в границах одной темы, он пустил метастазы по всему форуму


Если форум ассоциировать с организмом, то модераторы - фагоциты, а ты "блуждающий нерв".

----------


## Olle

Вы посмотрели «ВЕСЕЛО Учим Правила»

----------

Bob (11.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.07.2012), Джигме (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (11.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Olle

Вы посмотрели «ВЕСЕЛО Учим Правила»

----------

Bob (11.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.07.2012), Джигме (11.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (11.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Olle

«ВЕСЕЛО Учим Правила»

----------

Bob (11.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Аньезка (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Да тут тоже через каждые пять метров. Просто русского нормального нет. Борща там, квашеной капусты... Сосисок. Я пыталась тибетцев обучить, но им, видимо, спросу не хватает.


В "У Васи" тоже нет?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Раньше я уже фантазировал на тему того, сколько представителей разных буддийских школ нужно для того, чтобы ввернуть одну лампочку, теперь попробую пофантазировать, что сказали бы известные представители буддийских школ по поводу вкручивания лампочек :Smilie: 

*ЕСДЛ:* "Когда в нашей комнате гаснет свет, мы вкручиваем лампочку. Нельзя сказать, что Далай Лама вкручивает буддийскую лампочку, мой друг архиепископ Тутту вкручивает католическую, а кто-то вкручивает мусульманскую, коммунистическую или иудейскую лампочку. 
Нет, все мы, независимо от той религии, которую мы исповедуем, стремимся к свету, неважно, в какой терминологии мы будем описывать этот свет, будем ли мы называть его Природой Будды, Царствием Божьем внутри нас или Дао".

*Тхить Ньят Хань* "Во Вьетнаме, в том монастыре, в котором я жил, не было электрического освещения и мы ползовались масляными светильниками. Здесь, в Сливовой Деревне мы можем пользоваться электричеством.  Было бы хорошо, если бы все вы, вкручивая лампочку, делали это осознанно и повторяли такую гатху:
"Вкручивая лампочку,
я делаю это ради существ, погруженных в тьму неведения.
Зажигая свет,
я освещаю Три мира в десяти направлениях".


*Сун Сан-сыним* "Вкручивать лампочки- это полезное дело. Но если ты думаешь: "я вкрутил лампочку", то ты летишь прямиком в ад. Пока ты не бросишь это "я, моё, мне", всё, что ты делаешь -вкручиваешь лампочки, подаешь милостыню и т.д. будет становиться причиной попадания в ад".

*Кодо Саваки-роси*: "Ты волнуешься по поводу вкручивания лампочек? Заткнись и просто сиди дзадзэн! Если тебе недостаточно внутреннего света твоего дзадзэн, единого с дзадзэн всех будд и Патриархов, то ты так и останешься заурядным человеком, бегающим за лампочками и другими игрушками, которые тебе предлагает общество заурядных людей!"

----------

AndyZ (11.07.2012), Echo (11.07.2012), Magan Poh (13.07.2012), Pyro (11.07.2012), Wyrd (11.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), Денис Евгеньев (11.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (11.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (13.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Рюдзи (11.07.2012), Савелов Александр (04.09.2018), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Джигме (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd



----------

Аньезка (11.07.2012), Джигме (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (13.07.2012), Ондрий (11.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Пема Ванчук (11.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AlekseyE (11.07.2012), Kittisaro (11.07.2012), Wyrd (11.07.2012), Алевлад (12.07.2012), Аньезка (11.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.07.2012), Джыш (11.07.2012), Дина Скатова (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Ондрий (11.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (11.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Raudex (11.07.2012), Аньезка (11.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Приезжает Папа Римский в Париж. На вокзале на него налетает толпа репортеров. Один выкрикивает: 
 - Ваше отношение к парижским публичным домам? 
 Папа думает: сказать что-нибудь положительное не позволяет сан, а высказаться отрицательно - потерять аудиторию. Придумывает оригинальный выход: делает удивленное лицо и спрашивает: 
 - А что, в Париже есть публичные дома? 
 На следующий день все парижские газеты выходят с крупным заголовком на обложке: 
 "Первый вопрос Папы Римского на Парижской земле: Есть ли в Париже публичные дома?"

----------

AndyZ (11.07.2012), Pema Sonam (11.07.2012), Буль (11.07.2012), Джыш (11.07.2012), Дхармананда (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Кузьмич (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012)

----------


## Olle

«ВЕСЕЛО Учим Правила»

----------

Bob (11.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш



----------

AndyZ (11.07.2012), Olle (11.07.2012), Pema Sonam (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Ондрий (11.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Юй Кан (11.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

AlekseyE (11.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (11.07.2012), Топпер- (11.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> 


"Мне смешна твоя версия реальности"

----------


## Джигме

> В "У Васи" тоже нет?


Думаю туда вообще лучше не ходить.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Надеюсь этого не было.

----------

Eugeny (11.07.2012), Olle (11.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018)

----------


## Eugeny

ЕСДЛ: "Когда в нашей комнате гаснет свет, мы вкручиваем лампочку. Нельзя сказать, что Далай Лама вкручивает буддийскую лампочку, мой друг архиепископ Тутту вкручивает католическую, а кто-то вкручивает мусульманскую, коммунистическую или иудейскую лампочку.
Нет, все мы, независимо от той религии, которую мы исповедуем, стремимся к свету, неважно, в какой терминологии мы будем описывать этот свет, будем ли мы называть его Природой Будды, Царствием Божьем внутри нас или Дао".

Тхить Ньят Хань "Во Вьетнаме, в том монастыре, в котором я жил, не было электрического освещения и мы ползовались масляными светильниками. Здесь, в Сливовой Деревне мы можем пользоваться электричеством. Было бы хорошо, если бы все вы, вкручивая лампочку, делали это осознанно и повторяли такую гатху:
"Вкручивая лампочку,
я делаю это ради существ, погруженных в тьму неведения.
Зажигая свет,
я освещаю Три мира в десяти направлениях".

Сун Сан-сыним "Вкручивать лампочки- это полезное дело. Но если ты думаешь: "я вкрутил лампочку", то ты летишь прямиком в ад. Пока ты не бросишь это "я, моё, мне", всё, что ты делаешь -вкручиваешь лампочки, подаешь милостыню и т.д. будет становиться причиной попадания в ад".

Кодо Саваки-роси: "Ты волнуешься по поводу вкручивания лампочек? Заткнись и просто сиди дзадзэн! Если тебе недостаточно внутреннего света твоего дзадзэн, единого с дзадзэн всех будд и Патриархов, то ты так и останешься заурядным человеком, бегающим за лампочками и другими игрушками, которые тебе предлагает общество заурядных людей!"

----------

Алевлад (12.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (11.07.2012), Тао (11.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Neroli (12.07.2012), SlavaR (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

По рзезульаттам илссеовадний одонго анлигйсокго унвиертисета, не иеемт занчнеия, в кокам пряокде рсапожолены бкувы в солве. Галвоне, чотбы преавя и пслоендяя бквуы блыи на мсете. осатьлыне бкувы мгоут селдовтаь в плоонм бсепордяке, все-рвано ткест чтаитсея без побрелм. Пичрионй эгото ялвятеся то, что мы не чиатем кдаужю бкуву по отдльенотси, а все солво цликеом.

----------

Aion (12.07.2012), AlekseyE (12.07.2012), Kittisaro (12.07.2012), Neroli (12.07.2012), Pyro (12.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.07.2012), Джыш (12.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Малыш видит в парке двух близнецов, долго их рассматривает, потом спрашивает у мамы: "А где мой такой?".

----------

Neroli (12.07.2012), SlavaR (13.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> По рзезульаттам илссеовадний одонго анлигйсокго унвиертисета, не иеемт занчнеия, в кокам пряокде рсапожолены бкувы в солве. Галвоне, чотбы преавя и пслоендяя бквуы блыи на мсете. осатьлыне бкувы мгоут селдовтаь в плоонм бсепордяке, все-рвано ткест чтаитсея без побрелм. Пичрионй эгото ялвятеся то, что мы не чиатем кдаужю бкуву по отдльенотси, а все солво цликеом.


бяозенательо ревпая и солднепяя, жномо лькото сопднелюю

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Dechen Norzang (16.07.2012), Егор Т (12.07.2012), Леонид Ш (12.07.2012), Нико (12.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Аньезка (12.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.07.2012), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012), Юй Кан (12.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Wyrd (12.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Буль (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Zom (12.07.2012), Аньезка (12.07.2012), Буль (13.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.07.2012), Егор Т (12.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Аньезка (12.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (14.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Аньезка (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Буль (13.07.2012), Джыш (12.07.2012), Егор Т (12.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Алевлад (13.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (13.07.2012), Аньезка (12.07.2012), Дхармананда (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), Ондрий (12.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (14.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.07.2012), Топпер- (12.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 


Таки угнали у Грушинского фестиваля сцену

----------

Bob (12.07.2012), Алевлад (13.07.2012), Кунсанг (13.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Юй Кан (12.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Echo (12.07.2012), Vladiimir (13.07.2012), Аньезка (12.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.07.2012), Доня (21.08.2015), Кунсанг (13.07.2012), Нико (12.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AndyZ (12.07.2012), Буль (13.07.2012), Дхармананда (13.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), Ондрий (12.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> 


Прикинуться автоответчиком, это конечно свежо  :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (13.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (12.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (16.07.2012), Echo (13.07.2012), Kittisaro (12.07.2012), Pema Sonam (12.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (13.07.2012), Аньезка (12.07.2012), Буль (13.07.2012), Дхармананда (13.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Aion (12.07.2012), Алевлад (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Echo (13.07.2012), лесник (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Аньезка (13.07.2012), Буль (13.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pema Sonam (13.07.2012), Аньезка (13.07.2012), Буль (13.07.2012), Егор Т (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AndyZ (13.07.2012), Алевлад (13.07.2012), Буль (13.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (13.07.2012), Буль (13.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AndyZ (13.07.2012), Wyrd (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Ондрий (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Echo (13.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

И где справедливость?
Почему он МАМИНО СЧАСТЬЕ, а я наглая рыжая морда?!

----------

AlekseyE (13.07.2012), Neroli (13.07.2012), Pema Sonam (13.07.2012), Буль (13.07.2012), Джыш (13.07.2012), Дхармананда (13.07.2012), Егор Т (13.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (13.07.2012), Нико (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Ондрий (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Буль (13.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (13.07.2012), Дхармананда (13.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Самое крепкое пиво было сварено в Шотландии - 32%. 
Оно называется "Тактический ядерный пингвин".

----------

Wyrd (13.07.2012), Дхармананда (13.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Михаил Угамов (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pema Sonam (13.07.2012), SlavaR (14.07.2012), Zom (13.07.2012), Егор Т (13.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (13.07.2012), Аньезка (13.07.2012), Буль (14.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.07.2012), Егор Т (13.07.2012), Кунсанг (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (13.07.2012), Дхармананда (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Топпер- (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Улиточке тоже жарко)

----------

Джыш (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (13.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), Аньезка (13.07.2012), Буль (14.07.2012), Джыш (13.07.2012), Доня (21.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Федор Ф (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (14.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (13.07.2012), Echo (13.07.2012), Raudex (14.07.2012), SlavaR (14.07.2012), Алевлад (14.07.2012), Буль (14.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.07.2012), Дхармананда (14.07.2012), Кунсанг (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AndyZ (13.07.2012), SlavaR (14.07.2012), Кунсанг (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (13.07.2012), Good (16.07.2012), Ittosai (13.07.2012), SlavaR (14.07.2012), Буль (14.07.2012), Джыш (13.07.2012), Егор Т (13.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE

Вариация на тему: "Мы работаем на работе, которую ненавидим, чтобы купить вещи, которые нам не нужны."
Чак Паланик.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Ондрий (13.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (13.07.2012), Буль (14.07.2012), Нико (13.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Ондрий (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> 


И закончился стилем Let s High!

----------

Dechen Norzang (16.07.2012), Алевлад (14.07.2012), Джыш (13.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вариация на тему: "Мы работаем на работе, которую ненавидим, чтобы купить вещи, которые нам не нужны."
> Чак Паланик.


Это древнее кредо старьевщиков.

----------


## Шавырин



----------

AlekseyE (13.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.07.2012), Доня (21.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> 


У вас правда есть все? А щеточка для чистки кисточки для чистки пупка?  А...

----------


## Шавырин

> У вас правда есть все? А щеточка для чистки кисточки для чистки пупка?  А...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.07.2012), Юй Кан (15.07.2012)

----------


## Denli

Очень необычную заметку про сепаратиста-эксгибициониста опубликовали вчера интернет-страницы. Интересно, это на самом деле, или китайская пропаганда?  :Confused: 
Но главное - всем весело!!!

Тут - версия BBC

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5dRU0QoNxnI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------

AlekseyE (13.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Очень необычную заметку про сепаратиста-эксгибициониста опубликовали вчера интернет-страницы. Интересно, это на самом деле, или китайская пропаганда? 
> Но главное - всем весело!!!


Ударим пролетарскими писюнами по китайской оккупации!

----------

AlekseyE (13.07.2012), Olle (13.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Echo (14.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

"Мaленькaя стaрушкa зaходит в Нaционaльный Бaнк, держa в рукaх мешок денег. Онa нaстaивaет, что должнa говорить только с президентом бaнкa по поводу открытия сберегaтельного счетa, поскольку,
Это очень много денег! . После изрядных пререкaний и споров, персонaл бaнкa, нaконец, проводил ее в офис президентa (клиент всегдa прaв! ).
Президент бaнкa зaтем спросил ее, кaкую сумму онa желaетположить нa счет. Стaрушкa ответилa: 165 тысяч доллaров! - и вывaлилa деньги из своего мешкa нa его стол. Президенту, естественно, было любопытно, откудa у нее вся этa нaличкa, и он ззaдaл ей вопрос: Мaдaм, я удивлен, что Вы носите с собой столько нaличных. Откудa у Вaс столько денег? . Стaрушкa ответилa: Я зaключaю пaри.
- Пaри? Кaкого родa пaри?
- Ну, к примеру, я могу поспорить с Вaми нa 25 тыс. доллaров, что у
Вaс квaдрaтные яйцa.
- Хa, - зaсмеялся президент, - Это глупое пaри. Тaкое пaри Вы никогдa не выигрaете!
- Тaк Вы принимaете мою стaвку? - с вызовом спросилa стaрушкa.
- Конечно, спорю нa 25000 $, что мои яйцa не квaдрaтные!
- Хорошо, однaко, поскольку речь идет о большой сумме, я приведу с собой зaвтрa в 10: 00 своего aдвокaтa кaк свидетеля?
- Конечно, - ответил уверенный в себе президент.
Этой ночью президент весьмa рaзнервничaлся в связи с пaри и провел много времени перед зеркaлом, проверяя свои яйцa, поворaчивaясь из стороны в сторону, сновa и сновa. Он тщaтельно проверил их, покa не убедился, что ни при кaких обстоятельствaх его яйцa нельзя было нaзвaть квaдрaтными, и он легко выигрaет пaри.
Нa следующее утро, ровно в 10: 00, стaрушкa вместе со своим aдвокaтом были в офисе президентa. Онa предстaвилa aдвокaтa президенту и повторилa условия пaри: 25000 $ против того, что яйцa президентa квaдрaтные!
Президент соглaсился сновa с пaри, и стaрушкa попросилa его спустить штaны, чтобы они смогли посмотреть. Президент исполнил просьбу. Стaрушкa пристaльно взглянулa нa яйцa и зaтем попросилa, моглa бы онa их проверить нa ощупь?
Лaдно, - скaзaл президент, $ 25000 - это много денег, и я думaю, Вы должны aбсолютно удостовериться.
В этот момент он зaметил, что aдвокaт тихо бъется головой о стену. Нa вопрос президентa Что, черт возьми, твориться с Вaшим aдокaтом? стaрушкa ответилa: Ничего, кроме того, что я поспорилa с ним нa 100 тысяч доллaров, что сегодня в 10: 00 я буду держaть зa яйцa президентa Нaционaльного Бaнкa..."

----------

Denli (14.07.2012), SlavaR (14.07.2012), Егор Т (14.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Джыш

"
xxx: сегодня в аптеке встретил симпатичную девушку. Ну думаю
сейчас она купит что ей нужно и познакомлюсь. Девушка:
"Пачку презервативов XXL пожалуйста..."
yyy: познакомился? ))
xxx: а смысл? ((
"

----------

Raudex (14.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.07.2012), Егор Т (14.07.2012), Топпер- (14.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny



----------

Содпа Тхарчен (13.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Anthony (23.07.2012), Bob (14.07.2012), Legba (14.07.2012), Буль (07.10.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.07.2012), Доня (21.08.2015), Егор Т (14.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), Леонид Ш (15.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Ондрий (14.07.2012), Сергей Пара (23.01.2015), Содпа Тхарчен (14.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012), Юй Кан (14.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

SlavaR (15.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Федор Ф (14.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Юй Кан (15.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE



----------

Eugeny (14.07.2012), Legba (14.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (14.07.2012), Homer (16.07.2012), Алевлад (15.07.2012), Егор Т (15.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Zom (16.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (15.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> 


Человек явно болен. Вы совесть-то имейте, сострадательные вы буддисты...

----------

AlekseyE (14.07.2012), Anthony (14.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (16.07.2012), Raudex (14.07.2012), SlavaR (15.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.07.2012), Сергей Пара (23.01.2015), Содпа Тхарчен (14.07.2012), Тао (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012), Юй Кан (14.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Человек явно болен. Вы совесть-то имейте, сострадательные вы буддисты...


Имеем. Но если меньше, пардон, жрать, то особо не потолстеешь.
В Бухенвальде видели хоть одного толстого рабочего?

Все элементарно - Меньше кушать, больше физически работать.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Имеем. Но если меньше, пардон, жрать, то особо не потолстеешь.
> В Бухенвальде видели хоть одного толстого рабочего?
> 
> Все элементарно - Меньше кушать, больше физически работать.


Потолстеешь, если нарушен обмен веществ.
А смеяться над этим простительно, может, только неразумному ребенку. И то в школе, должно быть, элементарному такту учат. Или чем определяется ваша принадлежность буддизму, если не вашим поведением, чистотой помыслов и намерений? 
Впрочем - надо мне все это? В жизни столько зла и грубости. Приходишь на форум, казалось бы, к единомышленникам - а здесь такое! Печально все это.

----------

AlekseyE (14.07.2012), Raudex (14.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Блин. Вот зачем делать из всего мрак и траур?

Я Вам говорю, как человек за две недели сбросивший 8кг, и просидев 2 недели на одной гречке и кефире. Проверено на своем опыте ... причем с двумя язвами в желудке.
И опять же привожу пример с концентрационным лагерем, где не было питания и была физ нагрузка. Вы думаете там все были с идеальным обменом веществ?

Главное - захотеть.

----------

Fyodor (14.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

В концлагере больные люди сразу умирали. Но мы разве об этом говорим? Я, во всяком случае, говорю о такте. Фильтруйте - над чем можно смеяться, над чем нельзя. Всех благ.

----------

Raudex (14.07.2012), Юй Кан (14.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Ок. Еще один пример. Две недели назад купил две гантельки по 10кг. 
Так и лежат в углу. А живот растет  :Big Grin: 
И если кто-то будет смеяться над моим животом - он в принципе будет прав. Потому, что я могу начать качаться, но лень-матушка не дает мне этого сделать.  :Big Grin: 

А концлагерь - это просто пример, где было масса народу, с разными обменами веществ, но все были худыми.
Поэтому опять повторюсь - меньше есть, больше физнагрузок.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Поэтому опять повторюсь - меньше есть, больше физнагрузок.


Каждый выбирает это для себя сам. Не стоит осуждать людей, если они не соответствуют вашим ожиданиям. Многие буддийские монахи, тоже далеки от того идеального образа, который существует у нас головах. Смеяться вы можете, но нужно всегда быть готовым, что есть люди, которые намекнут вам, что это не найс. Если вы мудрый и зрелый человек, вам это будет просто не к чему. Обсуждать и смеяться на идеями, гораздо более интересное занятие, ай финк  :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (14.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), Федор Ф (14.07.2012)

----------


## Фил

Сюжет то просто стар.
Уж на Василия Перова никто как Anthony наезжать и поучать немыслимым жизненным опытом не будет.

----------

Anthony (14.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (16.07.2012), Fyodor (14.07.2012), Аньезка (14.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.07.2012), Доня (21.08.2015), Дхармананда (15.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.07.2012), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Каждый выбирает это для себя сам. Не стоит осуждать людей, если они не соответствуют вашим ожиданиям. Многие буддийские монахи, тоже далеки от того идеального образа, который существует у нас головах. Смеяться вы можете, но нужно всегда быть готовым, что есть люди, которые намекнут вам, что это не найс. Если вы мудрый и зрелый человек, вам это будет просто не к чему. Обсуждать и смеяться на идеями, гораздо более интересное занятие, ай финк



Я тоже так думаю. Но лазил в инете и набрел на смешную картинку. Выложил.
Все  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сюжет то просто стар.
> Уж на Василия Перова никто как Anthony наезжать и поучать немыслимым жизненным опытом не будет.


Правильно: здесь ведь ничего смешного...

----------

Anthony (14.07.2012), Федор Ф (14.07.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Правильно: здесь ведь ничего смешного...


 Отчего же, это - сатира.

----------

Аньезка (14.07.2012)

----------


## Фил

Василий Григорьевич был жуть как неполиткорректен, прямо Pussy Riot 19 века!

----------

Anthony (14.07.2012), Дхармананда (15.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Сюжет то просто стар.
> Уж на Василия Перова никто как Anthony наезжать и поучать немыслимым жизненным опытом не будет.


Удивительное сходство, с одним маленьким нюансом - голда на шее поменьше  :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Отчего же, это - сатира.


Только Перов здесь высмеивает жадность, неправедность, а не внешний вид человека. В обсуждаемом нами случае вы что знаете о человеке? Над чем смеетесь? Может, это прекрасный, добрейший человек. Тогда вам следует позаботиться о своей камме.

----------

AlekseyE (14.07.2012), Anthony (14.07.2012), Raudex (14.07.2012), SlavaR (15.07.2012), Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Василий Григорьевич был жуть как неполиткорректен, прямо Pussy Riot 19 века!


Давайте не будем путать политкорректность -- с состраданием, обличающий реализм (именно таков реализм Перова, насмешки не подразумевающий) -- со стёбом и, тем паче, -- кощунственный самопиар Pussy Riot с чем-то ещё...

----------

Федор Ф (14.07.2012)

----------


## Фил

Все что вы говорите, это конечно правильно. 
Но не вызывает у меня этот демотиватор никакого негатива. Ну вообще.
Я так думаю не потому что я плохой и о своей камме не думаю.

А что такое "не стесняйтесь, прикуривайте" ? Я вообще не понял

----------

Fyodor (14.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> .
> 
> А что такое "не стесняйтесь, прикуривайте" ? Я вообще не понял


Вы правы,незачем было вообще постить,хотя первоначально,подразумевались физически здоровые,замечу - холёные служители..
Фраза "не стесняйтесь ,прикуривайте" ,намек на выражение - "морду красную отъел - хоть прикуривай.."

----------

Сергей Ч (14.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Федор, а с чего Вы решили, что тот поп болен? Смотрели его медкарту?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Федор, а с чего Вы решили, что тот поп болен? Смотрели его медкарту?


Однозначно, болен. Ожирение серьёзная болезнь.

----------

Raudex (14.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.07.2012), Юй Кан (14.07.2012)

----------


## Фил

Человек стал царем природы благодаря ассоциативному мышлению.
По совокупности отдельных деталей объект классифицируется как класс.
Если наше православное духовенство усиленно создавало на протяжении веков вокруг себя миф  о своем безнравственном и отвратительном образе жизни, то не надо укорять зрителей, за то что они смеются над демотиватором, поскольку смеются не над конкретным человеком, а над образом. Человека там нет.

А если призывать к "прямому видению", то это практически невозможно. Может овчарка которая на вас несется хочет поиграть, а не откусить вам ногу? 

Вот какие у вас возникают ассоциации при взгляде на этих, абсолютно случайно выбранных людей. Может они вообще - бодхисаттвы?

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Давайте не будем путать политкорректность -- с состраданием, обличающий реализм (именно таков реализм Перова, насмешки не подразумевающий) -- со стёбом и, тем паче, -- кощунственный самопиар Pussy Riot с чем-то ещё...


 А откуда Вы знаете что это было? Или что-то другое в паззл картины мира не складывается?

----------


## Фил

Я сейчас как напридумывают по поводу фотографий, как устыжу.
Вот на первой фотографии - агент Сопротивления.
На второй - волонтеры МЧС двое суток паковавшие помощь для Крымска и наконец решили перекурить
На третьей - бывший вор в законе принявший Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях.

(Оговорка: понятия не имею!)

----------

Anthony (14.07.2012), Аньезка (14.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

Энтони, ну, если вы не против, я попробую



> И если кто-то будет смеяться над моим животом - он в принципе будет прав.


Если разрешите.

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Все что вы говорите, это конечно правильно.* 
> Но не вызывает у меня этот демотиватор никакого негатива. Ну вообще.
> Я так думаю не потому что я плохой и о своей камме не думаю.





> А откуда Вы знаете что это было? Или что-то другое в паззл картины мира не складывается?


Мне так кажется (в т.ч. по собств. опыту %), что, при желании, можно всегда самооправдаться, включая, к примеру, на фсю силу ассоциативное мышление, эрудицию, задавая риторические вопросы и т.п. -- после признания сказанного "конечно правильным"...
А весь нериторический вопрос только в том, нужно ли этим заниматься и -- зачем.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (14.07.2012)

----------


## Фил

Юрий, даже в мыслях не было какие-то интриги плести.
Странно что "политкорректность" иногда зашкаливает.
То с Карлсоном на 9 мая, то с толстыми священниками.

А Вы против ассоциативного мышления и эрудиции? Это порочно?

----------

Аньезка (14.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Энтони, ну, если вы не против, я попробую
> 
> Если разрешите.


Разрешаю  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Меня больше умиляет желание нравоучительствовать. И обязательно всплеснуть руками на тему плохих буддистов.

----------

Fyodor (15.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..Это порочно?


..не порочно,но уместно ли?

----------


## Dron

> Разрешаю


Я в личку отправлю, если посчитаете интересным, опубликуете сами.

----------


## AlekseyE

Приветствую, могущественный создатель!

----------

Anthony (14.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Raudex

> На третьей - бывший вор в законе принявший Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях.


... аж крест повесил на радостях))))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (14.07.2012), Сергей Хос (14.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

Энтони, готово

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юрий, даже в мыслях не было какие-то интриги плести.


Нешто где сказано было об интригах?




> Странно что "политкорректность" иногда зашкаливает.
> То с Карлсоном на 9 мая, то с толстыми священниками.


Речь не о политкорректности (в кавычках или без), а о сострадании и нравственности -- без кавычек...

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (14.07.2012), Pema Sonam (14.07.2012), Дхармананда (15.07.2012), Егор Т (15.07.2012), Нико (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Фил (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (14.07.2012), Егор Т (15.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Anthony (14.07.2012), Good (16.07.2012), Pema Sonam (14.07.2012), SlavaR (15.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.07.2012), Дхармананда (15.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012), Юй Кан (15.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Bob (14.07.2012), Eugeny (14.07.2012), Lion Miller (16.07.2012), Pema Sonam (14.07.2012), SlavaR (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Доня (21.08.2015), Катя Е (23.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (14.07.2012), Pyro (16.07.2012), Аньезка (14.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (15.07.2012), Егор Т (15.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), Нико (14.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (16.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Доня (21.08.2015), Дхармананда (15.07.2012), Егор Т (15.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.07.2012), Нико (14.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Сергей Пара (23.01.2015), Сергей Хос (14.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Энтони, готово


Да-да, прочел, спасибо  :Smilie: 
Можете сюда запостить.

----------


## Anthony



----------

ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (15.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Да-да, прочел, спасибо 
> Можете сюда запостить.


Все права передаю вам.

----------


## Буль

> Поэтому опять повторюсь - меньше есть, больше физнагрузок.


Вы пробовали при его ожирении "побольше работать"? Здравствуй инсульт, здравствуй, инфаркт.
Это всё равно как больному туберкулёзом посоветовать не кашлять -- и будет здоров, делов-то!

----------

Bob (14.07.2012), Pema Sonam (14.07.2012), Raudex (14.07.2012), SlavaR (15.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.07.2012), Федор Ф (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Вы пробовали при его ожирении "побольше работать"? Здравствуй инсульт, здравствуй, инфаркт.
> Это всё равно как больному туберкулёзом посоветовать не кашлять -- и будет здоров, делов-то!


А кто говорит о резком подъеме физической активности?  :Smilie: 
Постепенно.. сначала зарядка... потом через время побегать, потом через недельку попрыгать.. потом на снаряды налечь. Круглосуточный пост на все время тренировок.
И все. Через пол года получаем здорового попа.
Тут тебе и бОльшая благосклонность райских девственниц, и ритуальные песнопения без одышки, и экономия на бензине, и авто не проседает.
Одни плюсы.

----------

Аньезка (14.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Постепенно.. сначала зарядка... потом через время побегать, потом через недельку попрыгать.. потом на снаряды налечь. Круглосуточный пост на все время тренировок.
> И все. Через пол года получаем здорового попа.


И необратимые изменения в организме, связанные с тучностью, конечно, тоже излечатся? Ну-ну...

_Сначала 5 минут не кашлять, потом -- 10, 15... и через полгода получаем исцелённого туберкулёзника._

----------

Raudex (14.07.2012), Федор Ф (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Шугдэн впал в детство, вот что бывает с гьялпо иногда  :Smilie:

----------

Dechen Norzang (16.07.2012), Denli (16.07.2012), Legba (15.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (15.07.2012), Игорь Дизи (10.10.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.07.2012), Ондрий (14.07.2012), Сергей Пара (23.01.2015), Сергей Хос (15.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ... аж крест повесил на радостях))))


Целых два даже.
Так святее.

----------

Raudex (14.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Целых два даже.
> Так святее.


Руна:
Let U never be DoublecrosseD

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Целых два даже.
> Так святее.


..там вродь еще и образок в придачу..

----------


## Fyodor

> А кто говорит о резком подъеме физической активности? 
> Постепенно.. сначала зарядка... потом через время побегать, потом через недельку попрыгать.. потом на снаряды налечь. Круглосуточный пост на все время тренировок.
> И все. Через пол года получаем здорового попа.
> Тут тебе и бОльшая благосклонность райских девственниц, и ритуальные песнопения без одышки, и экономия на бензине, и авто не проседает.
> Одни плюсы.


Вряд ли за пол года такую тушу переделаешь, но всё равно других вариантов кроме диеты упражнений просто нет.

----------

Anthony (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Dron

> 


I BELIEVE IN GOOD, PIZZA, PLEASE DONT DO THIS TO ME!!! I SWEAR, ILL NEVER...PLEASE NO!!! PLEASE, PIZZA, NO!!! I HAVE A KIDS, I...NOOOOOOO!!!!!!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Шугдэн впал в детство, вот что бывает с гьялпо иногда


Шукденисты наносят ответный удар!  :Big Grin: 
Дякую тобі, Кунзанг, що я не Гелуг.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.07.2012), Топпер- (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> 


Ооо .. шутки про попа продолжаются  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony

> ..там вродь еще и образок в придачу..


Это чтоб совсем наверняка.

----------


## Юй Кан

Читаю, как народ защищает своё священное : ) право смеяться над чем угодно, не заморочиваясь нравственностью, и вспоминаю ситуацию.

Сидим как-то на кухне, уже поели, просто разговариваем. Вдруг Марк (внук, двух лет от роду, чадо шустрое и неугомонное...) под это дело натихую мотнул из кухни. Понятно, что дунул он в в мою комнату. Я кинулся ему вослед, ибо соблазнов же там из разряда "Марк, ай-яй-яй!" -- немерено.
Сцена. Марк -- уже с восковым мелком в руке -- стоит на диване, медленно ведёт кривую по обоям и, оборачиваясь ко мне, произносит с лукавой улыбкой: "АЙ-ЯЙ-ЯЙ!" : ))

----------

Anthony (15.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.07.2012), Федор Ф (15.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

В загсе. 
 — Согласны ли вы взять в жены эту женщину, любить, уважать и заботиться о ней до конца своих дней, пока смерть не разлучит вас? 
 Жених:
 — Да.
 Невеста: 
 — Йес-с-с!!!

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.07.2012), Федор Ф (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Я просто оставлю это здесь.

----------

AlekseyE (15.07.2012), Eugeny (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Аньезка (15.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE

> Я просто оставлю это здесь.


Этот чел вообще веселый )

----------

Bob (15.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (15.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Этот чел вообще веселый )


О да, ознакомился) Как говаривали на двачах, ИНТЕРЕСНАЯ ОН ЛИЧНОСТЬ.  :Big Grin:

----------

AlekseyE (15.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (15.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (15.07.2012), Anthony (15.07.2012), Буль (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Егор Т (15.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Антончик (25.07.2014), Буль (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> О да, ознакомился) Как говаривали на двачах, ИНТЕРЕСНАЯ ОН ЛИЧНОСТЬ.


А кто это, кстати не в курсе?
Он и про тхераваду хорошо пишет.

----------

Пема Ванчук (15.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> 



Где заканчивается самоуважение, начинается толерантность.
И это уже не юмор  :Cry:

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (15.07.2012), Pema Sonam (15.07.2012), Буль (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (15.07.2012), Anthony (15.07.2012), Vladiimir (15.07.2012), Буль (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

AlekseyE (15.07.2012), Vladiimir (15.07.2012), Аньезка (15.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (17.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Сергей Пара (23.01.2015), Содпа Тхарчен (15.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Про алоэ напомнило)

----------

Anthony (15.07.2012), Olle (15.07.2012), Шавырин (15.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Тоже напомнило ))

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ILTriIzFye0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------

Olle (15.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> 


Просто кот- вегетарианец.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Ондрий (15.07.2012), Юй Кан (15.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Anthony (15.07.2012), Аньезка (15.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (17.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Ондрий (15.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (15.07.2012), Pema Sonam (15.07.2012), Raudex (15.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Anthony (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

"Внимание!Добрый пёс,но со слабыми нервами."

----------

Raudex (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Anthony (15.07.2012), Legba (15.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (15.07.2012), Anthony (15.07.2012), Bob (15.07.2012), Echo (15.07.2012), SlavaR (16.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), Егор Т (15.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Ондрий (15.07.2012), Сергей Хос (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012), Юй Кан (15.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Olle (15.07.2012), Pyro (16.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Юй Кан (15.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pyro (16.07.2012), Алевлад (15.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Echo

>

----------

AlekseyE (15.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (15.07.2012), Аньезка (15.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (15.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 10131

----------

AlekseyE (15.07.2012), Legba (15.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012), Юй Кан (15.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

шаржи и не только..

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Вложение 10131



..хорошо хоть иногда..

----------

Ондрий (15.07.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Вложение 10131


Алексей из 5А! Старшие ребята тоже хотят вот этого, то что у тебя!

----------

Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> ..хорошо хоть иногда..


ну она там уезжает к маме иногда и муж может расслабиться с пивом и футболом у телека))

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (15.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> 


Прям как у нас в Челябинске. Только у нас чужие в кэпках восьмиклинках и клетчатых шортах.

----------

Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алевлад (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (16.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Echo (15.07.2012), Legba (15.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Ондрий (15.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

sergey (15.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (17.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.07.2012), Юй Кан (15.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Bob (16.07.2012), Chong_Kwan (30.07.2012), Sadhak (16.07.2012), Ондрий (16.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

AndyZ (16.07.2012), Bob (16.07.2012), Eugeny (16.07.2012), Pema Sonam (16.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Ондрий (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Прям как у нас в Челябинске. Только у нас чужие в кэпках восьмиклинках и клетчатых шортах.


А у нас, в Питере, на улице Строителей, такое постоянно. Из года в год. Ближе к январю...

p.s. чтоб не офтопить:

Не помню было такое уже или нет.

----------

Буль (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Доня (21.08.2015), Егор Т (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Ондрий (16.07.2012), Сергей Хос (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012), Шавырин (16.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Гениально же  :Smilie:

----------

Алевлад (16.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Доня (21.08.2015), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), Егор Т (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Ондрий (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012), Шавырин (16.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Старый боян, наверное видели уже все. Это к продолжению о Толстом.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Ондрий (16.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Eugeny (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> снимающие квартиры в моем доме китайцы начали оставлять у лифта друг другу стикер-записки. подписал на одной ручкой FREE TIBET. записок больше нет у лифта. может и Тибет освободят..


Andrei Sen-Senkov

----------

Алевлад (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Савелов Александр (16.05.2020), Сергей Хос (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Vladiimir (16.07.2012), Алевлад (16.07.2012), Аньезка (16.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Ондрий (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Fyodor

> А у нас, в Питере, на улице Строителей, такое постоянно. Из года в год. Ближе к январю...


Да ну, это где это в Питере гопники в кепках восьмиклинках ходят?   :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (16.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Нормальное такое кол-во результатов по запросу "buddhism israel"  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (16.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

islam is выдает такое


Люди ищут доказательства)))

А вот что на христианство показывает


Как говориться, почувствуйте разницу)

----------

Алевлад (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (16.07.2012), Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1lf6Y4knWW4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> 


..Ничего страшного,все у них наладится.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AndyZ (16.07.2012), Fyodor (16.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Егор Т (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Фил

В таких восьмиклинках ходят? Я б тоже испугался!

----------

Буль (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> В таких восьмиклинках ходят? Я б тоже испугался!


Даа.... в темноте такого весельчака встретишь - сам все отдашь. :Big Grin: 
Хорошо, если ограничится только деньгами  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (16.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> ..Ничего страшного,все у них наладится.


Дай Бог, дай Бог

----------


## Аньезка

> Дай Бог, дай Бог


Бог дал, Бог взял.

----------

Буль (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Даа.... в темноте такого весельчака встретишь - сам все отдашь.
> Хорошо, если ограничится только деньгами


Деньги-то ему, похоже, как раз и не нужны...

----------

Anthony (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Деньги-то ему, похоже, как раз и не нужны...


Как не нужны то, ви знаете сколько такая кожоночка то стоит?
Так что и деньги, в том числе.

----------

Legba (16.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Anthony (18.07.2012), Eugeny (16.07.2012), Legba (16.07.2012), SlavaR (17.07.2012), Yoshka (19.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (16.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), Леонид Ш (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Ондрий (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AndyZ (16.07.2012), Echo (16.07.2012), Zom (16.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), Егор Т (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Фил (17.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Vladiimir (16.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Ондрий (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012), Топпер- (17.07.2012), Юй Кан (16.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

помните ?..

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Фил (17.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012), Шавырин (17.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> ..*школоте* не понять..


Какое модное нонче слово  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Школота нонче совсем тупая, вот в наше время фильмы были!

----------

Legba (17.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алевлад (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

AlekseyE (17.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> школоте не понять..

----------

AlekseyE (17.07.2012), Anthony (16.07.2012), Echo (16.07.2012), Legba (17.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), Ондрий (16.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

И школоте я думаю тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Надо же добить тему Дарт энималов:

----------

AlekseyE (17.07.2012), Буль (16.07.2012), Егор Т (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Ох зря тему SW подняли  :Big Grin:

----------

Дхармананда (16.07.2012), Егор Т (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Фил (17.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..вездесущий Дарт Вейдер..

----------

Егор Т (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Fyodor (17.07.2012), Дхармананда (16.07.2012), Егор Т (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Чудеса косплея, например.

----------

Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Eugeny



----------

Доня (21.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Топпер- (16.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

Только что из Википедии узнал кто такой Дарт Вейдер. Я, конечно, подозревал, что это какой-то киногерой. Но, оказывается, там целый киносериал!

Век живи, век учись...

----------

Anthony (17.07.2012), Legba (17.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012), Фил (17.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Только что из Википедии узнал кто такой Дарт Вейдер. Я, конечно, подозревал, что это какой-то киногерой. Но, оказывается, там целый киносериал!


http://nooooooooooooooo.com/

----------

Kit (18.07.2012), Аньезка (16.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Anthony (17.07.2012), Echo (16.07.2012), Eugeny (16.07.2012), Kit (18.07.2012), Legba (17.07.2012), Аньезка (16.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.07.2012), Егор Т (17.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), лесник (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012), Ондрий (16.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (16.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012), Юй Кан (16.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Только что из Википедии узнал кто такой Дарт Вейдер. Я, конечно, подозревал, что это какой-то киногерой. Но, оказывается, там целый киносериал!
> 
> Век живи, век учись...


А раньше вы его как называли? "Дяденька в чёрном шлеме и плаще"?

----------

Фил (17.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Не будем портить настроение политотой, котики в студию.

----------

Аньезка (16.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

между прочим, уже вернули статью в УК за клевету.)
будьте бдительны!

----------


## Lara



----------

Егор Т (17.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.07.2012), Топпер- (17.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

И ещё немного кошечек, на вашу травмированую провалом доктрины мультикультурализма психику.

----------

AlekseyE (17.07.2012), AndyZ (17.07.2012), Дхармананда (17.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Нико (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.07.2012), Фил (18.07.2012), Юй Кан (17.07.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Тема почищена от текущего оффтопика. Попрошу участников не обсуждать другие религии.

----------

AndyZ (17.07.2012), Anthony (17.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (17.07.2012), Legba (17.07.2012), Sikorsky (17.07.2012), Алевлад (18.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (17.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.07.2012), Топпер- (17.07.2012), Федор Ф (18.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

В сети появилась видеозапись с забавным зверьком. На ней запечатлены несколько эпизодов из жизни суслика. Этот ролик ничем бы не отличался от тысячи других, если бы не место, где он был снят. Видеозапись, по всей видимости, сделана штатными камерами наблюдения космодрома «Байконур». Суслик прорыл выход из норы неподалеку от стартовой площадки, на которой даже видна ракета, готовая к старту. Никакие окружающие факторы, ни шум взлетающих космических аппаратов зверька, видимо, не волнуют.

----------

AndyZ (17.07.2012), Eugeny (17.07.2012), Vladiimir (17.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Шел как то по дороге Буддист. Глядит - деньги лежат
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20221
задумался - как правильно поступить согласно Дхамме. Поднять - или не  поднять? А тут как раз - Гопник мимо шел. Посмотрел он на стоящего неподвижно Буддиста и подумал с уважением "О как - медитирует". А потом посмотрел на деньги - и подумал "А бабло то - посеял. От же растяпа - колоти таких". Ну - подобрал деньги - не пропадать же доброму? да пошел пиво пить. "А это мне наверное Лакшми послала" - так думал он..... Буддист мысль додумал когда - смотрит - а денег то и нету. "Жизнь сну подобна, а вещи мира сего поистине взаимозависимы, иллюзорны и пустоны" - подумал он в полном соответствии с Дхаммой и пошел себе дальше.....

----------

Anthony (17.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Федор Ф (18.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (18.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Вложение 10189

Вложение 10190

Вложение 10191

Вложение 10192

Вложение 10193

Вложение 10194

Вложение 10195

Вложение 10196

Вложение 10197

Вложение 10198

----------


## Anthony



----------

Аньезка (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Аньезка (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (19.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Юбилей отмечает кот, руководящий городом на Аляске. 
Мэр городка Талкитна на Аляске принимает поздравления с 15-летним юбилеем! Возраст, на самом деле - солидный, учитывая, что это кот! Во главе местной власти он находится почти всю свою жизнь. Его избрали на руководящий пост всего через несколько месяцев после рождения. Жителей тогда не устраивал ни один из кандидатов, и они предложили добавить в бюллетени еще одного - котенка по кличке Стаббс.Он одержал уверенную победу, и с тех пор неоднократно переизбирался

----------

SlavaR (18.07.2012), Алевлад (18.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Иван Петров (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (18.07.2012), Юй Кан (17.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Kit (18.07.2012), Алевлад (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (18.07.2012), Chong_Kwan (30.07.2012), Kit (18.07.2012), Pyro (18.07.2012), SlavaR (18.07.2012), Yoshka (19.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Буль (18.07.2012), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Нико (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Ондрий (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Юй Кан (17.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> 


Блин, я аж чаем вся облилась!
Впервые со мной такое в этой теме!))))

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (17.07.2012), Фил (18.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (18.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Нико (17.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

блондинкам надо, как правило, всегда краситься.

----------

Anthony (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

А можно узнать, где грань между "юмором" и "дхармовым юмором"? Я, конечно, смеюсь тут периодически.....

----------

Александр Кеосаян (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Федор Ф (18.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> блондинкам надо, как правило, всегда краситься.


Пусть красятся. Разве это плохо?

Я вообще считаю что макияж, фасон и т.д. является этакой специфичной формой искусства. Сделать из себя прекрасное -- это, господа, надо уметь!  :Wink:

----------

Anthony (18.07.2012), Нико (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Пусть красятся. Разве это плохо?


До первого дУша)) а так конечно не плохо))

Но брюнетка - ближе к истине, особенно с восточной кровью  :Wink:

----------

Anthony (18.07.2012), Шавырин (18.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> До первого дУша)) а так конечно не плохо))
> 
> Но брюнетка - ближе к истине, особенно с восточной кровью


Восточные брюнетки стареют раньше.
А еще у них волосня по телу жесткая и черная)

----------

Anthony (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Восточные брюнетки стареют раньше.
> А еще у них волосня по телу жесткая и черная)


Ой-ли

----------

Bob (18.07.2012), Ондрий (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Восточные брюнетки стареют раньше.


это не так.



> А еще у них волосня по телу жесткая и черная)


ни разу не видел женщин-гномов которые волосатые по "всему телу")))) А у блондинки волосы в некоторых местах серые и невзрачные. Требуют подкраски или полного убирания :-P . И уж всяко требует тонны косметики ибо выглядят как бледная мышь после ванной. Ресниц не видно вовсе, глаза не выразительные, бледная кожа часто не в состоянии загорать и выглядит розовой, как ошпаренная.

УРА! Наконец-то мы пришли к истинному флейму! Брюнетки vs блондинки vs рыжие.

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Рыжих не тронь!!! ))))))

----------


## Буль

> До первого дУша)) а так конечно не плохо))


Так ведь и музыка существует только до коды. Тем и хороша!

----------

Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Рыжих не тронь!!! ))))))


нетушшш))) хотя я сам шатен, а в децтве был практически рыж, борода моя все еще рыжая, и конопушки есть ))))

----------


## Нико

> это не так.
> ни разу не видел женщин-гномов которые волосатые по "всему телу")))) А у блондинки волосы в некоторых местах серые и невзрачные. Требуют подкраски или полного убирания :-P . И уж всяко требует тонны косметики ибо выглядят как бледная мышь после ванной. Ресниц не видно вовсе, глаза не выразительные, бледная кожа часто не в состоянии загорать и выглядит розовой, как ошпаренная.
> 
> УРА! Наконец-то мы пришли к истинному флейму! Брюнетки vs блондинки vs рыжие.


Давайте мужчин теперь обсуждать.Я не феминистка, то вытерпеть такого не могу.

----------


## Буль

> Давайте мужчин теперь обсуждать.Я не феминистка, то вытерпеть такого не могу.


А что тут можно обсуждать? Новостные ленты посмотрите: 90% мы и понаделали. Се ля ви.

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Ондрий (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А что тут можно обсуждать? Новостные ленты посмотрите: 90% мы и понаделали. Се ля ви.


Не, тем для обсуждения полно. Не новости. Которые, кстати,  в основном женщины делаают. Про физиологию, например. Вы нас критиковать смеете? Тогда мы идём к вам.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не, тем для обсуждения полно. Не новости. Которые, кстати,  в основном женщины делаают. Про физиологию, например. Вы нас критиковать смеете? Тогда мы идём к вам.


Вы недостатки будете классифицировать на основе своих опытов (неудачных, если есть что сказать в т.з. критики в ЭТОМ вопросе) или на основе цветовой дифференциации? ))))))

----------


## Аньезка

> нетушшш))) хотя я сам шатен, а в децтве был практически рыж, борода моя все еще рыжая, и конопушки есть ))))


мммм... ну и как ты выглядишь без макияжа?  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Про физиологию, например. Вы нас критиковать смеете? Тогда мы идём к вам.


Признаться, я озадачен. Никогда у меня не возникало мысли критиковать женщин в связи с их физиологией. Да и, вообще, по-моему, это глупо: уж какая есть, ту и используй. "Будто можно те на эти, как на рынке, поменять".

Или я что-то упустил в Ваших словах?

----------

Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Не, тем для обсуждения полно. Не новости. Которые, кстати,  в основном женщины делаают. Про физиологию, например. Вы нас критиковать смеете? Тогда мы идём к вам.


Да ладно.. я же критиковала обрезанные писюны  :Smilie: 
кстати, я вдруг смогла сформулировать, что мне в них не нравится - отсутствие перехода от эротике к порнографии))

----------

Нико (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Признаться, я озадачен. Никогда у меня не возникало мысли критиковать женщин в связи с их физиологией. Да и, вообще, по-моему, это глупо: уж какая есть, ту и используй. "Будто можно те на эти, как на рынке, поменять".
> 
> Или я что-то упустил в Ваших словах?


Ну, а посты выше ты смотрел?

----------


## Буль

> Да ладно.. я же критиковала обрезанные писюны 
> кстати, я вдруг смогла сформулировать, что мне в них не нравится - отсутствие перехода от эротике к порнографии))


Ого... Три минуты пытался осознать ход твоих мыслей... Но потом решил не травмировать свою измотанную жизнью психику... Ибо слаб я.  :Frown:

----------

Аньезка (18.07.2012), Фил (18.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Ну, а посты выше ты смотрел?


Признаться, нет. Вошёл с бухты-барахты, ибо цельный день работал мозгом. Прошу прощения, если не вник в тему  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Признаться, нет. Вошёл с бухты-барахты, ибо цельный день работал мозгом. Прошу прощения, если не вник в тему


Не про тебя критика.

----------


## Буль

> Не про тебя критика.


И то -- хорошо.  :Wink:

----------

Нико (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вы недостатки будете классифицировать на основе своих опытов (неудачных, если есть что сказать в т.з. критики в ЭТОМ вопросе) или на основе цветовой дифференциации? ))))))


На основе того, что мужчина должен быть как минимум чуть красивее обезьяна, и ещё любить женщину как положено. Что ещё?

----------


## Ондрий

> На основе того, что мужчина должен быть как минимум чуть красивее обезьяна, и ещё любить женщину как положено. Что ещё?


Вы это кому вопрос задали? И почему вас это так беспокоит это "как положено"?

Я вас спросил о критериях, а вы почему-то теперь меня о них спрашиваете) Путаетесь в показаниях?

----------


## Ондрий

> мммм... ну и как ты выглядишь без макияжа?


не пробовал выглядеть с ним, это вопрос не ко мне. А как выглядят рыжие без макияжа? )

----------


## Нико

> Вы это кому вопрос задали? И почему вас это так беспокоит это "как положено"?
> 
> Я вас спросил о критериях, а вы почему-то теперь меня о них спрашиваете) Путаетесь в показаниях?


Да не, я просто констатирую факты. Субъективно, конечно же.

----------


## Аньезка

> не пробовал выглядеть с ним, это вопрос не ко мне. А как выглядят рыжие без макияжа? )


Если бы ты был добрее, я бы тебе в личку показала))

----------

Нико (18.07.2012), Ондрий (18.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Bob (18.07.2012), Kit (18.07.2012), Pyro (18.07.2012), SlavaR (18.07.2012), Wyrd (18.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (18.07.2012), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Нико (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

И почему вас это так беспокоит это "как положено"?

Я вас спросил о критериях, а вы почему-то теперь меня о них спрашиваете) Путаетесь в показаниях?[/QUOTE]

Мужской шовинизм?

----------


## Леонид Ш



----------

AndyZ (18.07.2012), Pyro (18.07.2012), SlavaR (18.07.2012), Wyrd (18.07.2012), Алевлад (18.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (18.07.2012), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (18.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Akaguma (18.07.2012), Kit (18.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------


## Ersh

Вообще-то за мат тут раньше банили сразу и навсегда. Китоку и Antony - это последнее предупреждение.

----------

Anthony (18.07.2012), Kit (18.07.2012), Леонид Ш (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Федор Ф (18.07.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Вообще-то за мат тут раньше банили сразу и навсегда. Китоку и Antony - это последнее предупреждение.


Искренне, прошу прошения. Не думал что это слово является матерным.  :Embarrassment: 
В следующий раз буду внимательнее.

----------

Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Прошу прощения. Вам конечно виднее, но если честно, я не увидел мата в своем сообщении.


Все производные и с подменой букв, на форуме отнесены к таковым.

----------

Нико (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Нико (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

такую вот дакиню встретил в сети)

----------

Дхармананда (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Ваха какая то  :Frown:

----------


## Wyrd

> Ваха какая то


не думаю, что ее зовут Ваха)

----------


## Anthony

Ваха - это ОН

----------

Wyrd (18.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> не думаю, что ее зовут Ваха)


Пикча, скорее всего вариация на тему игрового класса вселенной Warhammer, которую в народе называют просто ваха. Был бы онлайн Еше Дордже, поправил бы, а то я уже сто лет не в теме  :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

Дима, ты сегодня капитан  :Smilie:  да, это из wh40k )

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Дима, ты сегодня капитан  да, это из wh40k )


А не Warhammer Fantasy?

----------


## Fyodor



----------

Anthony (18.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> 


нраица  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> такую вот дакиню встретил в сети)


Есть еще косплей Кали. Помнится, Вантус несколько месяцев назад тантрического косплея требовал.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Есть еще косплей Кали. Помнится, Вантус несколько месяцев назад тантрического косплея требовал.


Тема высунутого языка не раскрыта, а так отличная Кали)))

----------


## Аньезка

> Есть еще косплей Кали. Помнится, Вантус несколько месяцев назад тантрического косплея требовал.


Хайди Клум в этом образе была куда эффектнее.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Хайди Клум в этом образе была куда эффектнее.


Это другой уровень финансирования. Понятное дело, что российский косплей побюджетнее.

----------

Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть еще косплей Кали. Помнится, Вантус несколько месяцев назад тантрического косплея требовал.
> 
> Вложение 10214


И что интересно, и тут Сталин. И корона российской империи.

----------

Bob (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Вот косплей - так косплей.

----------

Anthony (18.07.2012), Joy (19.07.2012), Legba (18.07.2012), Буль (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (18.07.2012), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Леонид Ш (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Еще на тему бессмысленного и беспощадного косплея :3

----------

Joy (19.07.2012), Zom (20.07.2012), Дхармананда (18.07.2012), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Еще на тему бессмысленного и беспощадного косплея :3


Грибная фея особенно в образе.

----------

Леонид Ш (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Вот косплей - так косплей.

----------

Anthony (18.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.07.2012), Дхармананда (18.07.2012), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> 


На этой фотографии отражена еще одна русская, беспощадная реалия: при всей бедности экипировки, и пускании пыли в глаза супостату, муляжом футуристической вундервафли в левой руке, АК в правой руке вполне неиллюзорный. Зачем отвлекать промышленность на игрушки.

----------

Zom (20.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> АК в правой руке вполне неиллюзорный


Разве это не грубо сделанная пластиковая игрушка?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Разве это не грубо сделанная пластиковая игрушка?


На пластиковый не похож, возможно муляж-макет или пневматический. В любом случае, на фоне футуристического оружия в левой руке, смотрится весьма не иллюзорно.

----------


## Wyrd

> А не Warhammer Fantasy?


нет, ибо на заднем плане символ Альфа Легиона

----------


## Аньезка

Мужчина-мечта))

----------

AlekseyE (18.07.2012), Алевлад (18.07.2012), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш



----------

Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Буль (18.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Мужчина-мечта))


Так вот, почему обрезаных не любите  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Echo (18.07.2012), SlavaR (19.07.2012), Wyrd (18.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.07.2012), Дхармананда (18.07.2012), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (18.07.2012), Vladiimir (18.07.2012), Буль (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (18.07.2012), Буль (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Мужчина-мечта))


Цэ ж Африканский Буратино. Чертежей не было. Сделали, как сумели.

----------

Anthony (18.07.2012), Legba (18.07.2012), Аньезка (18.07.2012), Ондрий (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012), Шавырин (18.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Тяжелый денек выдался...

----------

AlekseyE (18.07.2012), Olle (18.07.2012), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Кунсанг (19.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Примеры неудачных (или удачных) ракурсов на фотографиях.

----------

AlekseyE (18.07.2012), Anthony (18.07.2012), Аньезка (18.07.2012), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Ондрий (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вот косплей - так косплей.


Маскировочный костюм наркокурьера на таджикско афганской границе.

+ еще на руки кроссовки бы надеть, для окончательной дезориентации. Пограничников.

----------

Olle (18.07.2012), Zom (20.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Хайди Клум в этом образе была куда эффектнее.


Да, эффект был велик- растеряла всю женственность.

Хм, она еще на золотых скейтах.

----------


## Ондрий

за оверквотинг давно надо давать щелбаны!

----------


## Dron

Июльский сезон бесплатных советов модераторам открыт!

----------


## Катя Е

Дорогие, хотелось бы поделиться с вами одной очень смешной историей. Я человек творческий увлекающийся. Понравился реп музыкант исполнитель А.С. по текстам понравился, не внешне.
Увлеклась, списалась, типа подружились. Он стал, мягко говоря, писать мне странные вещи. В контакте написано традиция шиваизм. 
Навела справки у нас везде свои люди, у литераторов.
Короче, он вообразил что он злой волшебник и хочет как – то похитить мою душу что-ли… Смеялась сейчас вообще, у них там вроде группировки такой.
Посмотрела традицию шиваизм и близко ничего нет. Эти кретины выучили пару текстов каких-то там древних мантр укуряться коноплёй и несут охинею. То на метлах летают то так… 
Детсад…
Бывают же придурки. Хотелось бы чтобы вы дружно сказали: «Да-а-а-а»

----------


## Dron

> Дорогие, хотелось бы поделиться с вами одной очень смешной историей. Я человек творческий увлекающийся. Понравился реп музыкант исполнитель А.С. по текстам понравился, не внешне.
> Увлеклась, списалась, типа подружились. Он стал, мягко говоря, писать мне странные вещи. В контакте написано традиция шиваизм. 
> Навела справки у нас везде свои люди, у литераторов.
> Короче, он вообразил что он злой волшебник и хочет как – то похитить мою душу что-ли… Смеялась сейчас вообще, у них там вроде группировки такой.
> Посмотрела традицию шиваизм и близко ничего нет. Эти кретины выучили пару текстов каких-то там древних мантр укуряться коноплёй и несут охинею. То на метлах летают то так… 
> Детсад…
> Бывают же придурки. Хотелось бы чтобы вы дружно сказали: «Да-а-а-а»


Что конкретно надо осудить? 
Тексты, например, вам еще нравятся, или уже нет?

----------


## Катя Е

Надо погрозить пальцем и сказать: плохой мальчик девушку запугал, ерундой
Ну как при советской власти порицание вынести, ведь он порочит Буддизм, примазывается, понимаешь ли…
тексты хорошие

----------

Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

тексты нравятся

----------


## Aion



----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> тексты нравятся


Так вдруг, если его засмеют, у него понизится самооценка, и он ничего нового не напишет?
Катя, чего нам делать?

----------

Катя Е (18.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

> Так вдруг, если его засмеют, у него понизится самооценка, и он ничего нового не напишет?
> Катя, чего нам делать?


да кто его засмеет он звезда теневого репа 10 лет. нормальный парень жаль что так все вышло, был бы правильным Буддистом тогда бы могло. я в него типа была влюблена : ) и там ведь нет фамилии : )

----------


## Dron

А, ну, тогда другое дело.
"Каждый кто обдолбался наркоманской травы и гоняет на метле- смешон!"
Так пойдет?

----------

Катя Е (18.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

Наоборот, хочу чтобы просветлился.
Тексты стали никакие, музыка тоже,
так бывает,
но бывает, что и еще все возвращается.
Выкинет из головы глупости
расстанется с мыслью, что он толи волшебник толи бес и все еще будет.
Я ему желаю именно этого.

----------


## Катя Е

СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Катя Е

> А, ну, тогда другое дело.
> "Каждый кто обдолбался наркоманской травы и гоняет на метле- смешон!"
> Так пойдет?


Спасибо!!!

----------


## Dron

> Вот косплей - так косплей.


НАРКОКУРЬЕР! *НЕ хочешь быть под прицелом миномета погранвойск* (белый крестик на траве)*?**ЗАПОМНИ!* Следствием применения *в летнее время* костюма "Муравей осенний (под цвет листьев)" вместо костюма "Муравей летний" будет *ДЕМАСКИРОВКА*!

----------

Катя Е (18.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

> НАРКОКУРЬЕР! *НЕ хочешь быть под прицелом миномета погранвойск* (белый крестик на траве)*?**ЗАПОМНИ!* Следствием применения *в летнее время* костюма "Муравей осенний (под цвет листьев)" вместо костюма "Муравей летний" будет *ДЕМАСКИРОВКА*!


Думаю это вок как раз тот случай и был ; ))

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

AlekseyE (18.07.2012), Anthony (18.07.2012), SlavaR (19.07.2012), Антончик (25.07.2014), Егор Т (18.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Игорь Ю (18.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Леонид Ш (18.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (18.07.2012), Топпер- (18.07.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вложение 9854


Что-то не понимаю. В ваджраяне с тапочками тоже полный порядок. Или смешно, что они христианские?  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------

Akaguma (19.07.2012), Anthony (18.07.2012), SlavaR (19.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (19.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Леонид Ш (18.07.2012), Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> В ваджраяне с тапочками тоже полный порядок


Например?

----------


## Dron

> Например?


Тадрол

----------

Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Максимилианус

> НАРКОКУРЬЕР! *НЕ хочешь быть под прицелом миномета погранвойск* (белый крестик на траве)*?**ЗАПОМНИ!* Следствием применения *в летнее время* костюма "Муравей осенний (под цвет листьев)" вместо костюма "Муравей летний" будет *ДЕМАСКИРОВКА*!


А вдруг это паук. Конечностей то восемь. И антенны вперед не загнуты

----------

Топпер- (19.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что-то не понимаю. В ваджраяне с тапочками тоже полный порядок. Или смешно, что они христианские?


Вот именно. Думаю, от частиц облачения ламы Итегилова тож многие не отказались бы.
Да и статуи будд облачать - древняя буддийская забава. Так что неча смеяться-то.

----------

Anthony (19.07.2012), Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Учитель дзэна однажды сказал мне: "Делай, что я тебе говорю, только наоборот".
Так что я не стал так поступать.  :Big Grin:

----------

Антончик (25.07.2014), Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Учитель дзэна однажды сказал мне: "Делай, что я тебе говорю, только наоборот".
> Так что я не стал так поступать.


А зря.

----------

Антончик (25.07.2014)

----------


## Bob

> Например?





> А вдруг это паук.


Кто звал Паука?  :Big Grin: 

Дичайше котирую его в тред!

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Сергей Ч (19.07.2012), Топпер- (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А вдруг это паук. Конечностей то восемь. И антенны вперед не загнуты


У вас отсутствуют элементарные инстинкты пограничника. Это- не паук! Это - курьер в масхалате!

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012), Топпер- (19.07.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Дхармананда (19.07.2012), Егор Т (19.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Катя Е (19.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.07.2012), Топпер- (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Akaguma (19.07.2012), Chong_Kwan (30.07.2012), Егор Т (19.07.2012), Катя Е (19.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.07.2012), Топпер- (19.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

> А вдруг это паук. Конечностей то восемь. И антенны вперед не загнуты


не думаю это финт нижнего уровня. Был. Сняли  :Wink: )
Я не разбираюсь
Но хотелось
Бы узнать можно
Ли считать Буддистом
Автора
Неизвестный Искатель
… Всё то 
Все то вот пропуск 
Сквозь туман
Кто я?!
Кто я?!...
Бездонность бездн
Билльенов измерений
Все голый блеф
Глобальнейшая 
Мгла…

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (19.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

Как девушка впечатлительная написала следующие потетические  : )))
 строки
Кать
Ты простила?!
Простила
………
Так будет
Намного
Намного
Больней
Нет, ты знаешь 
Ты не права
Ты отпустила
Тварь и врага
-Нет, так лучше так лучше
Поверь
И будет намного
Намного
Больней
Ведь умереть – то
Легче всего
А ты попробуй
Живи без
Него (БОГ и талант).

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (19.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

точно он!!!!!!!! не знаю что это но верю : )))))))))

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (19.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

Ну а с философской точки зрения…
Великие Битвы со злом
рождают и новых Героев.
Так что во всем есть смысл,
если пооооооодуууууумать 
долго долго над каждой строчкой : ))))

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (19.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..грустно..

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> ..грустно..


Кто первый загрустил, тому и урегулировать ситуацию.

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> за оверквотинг давно надо давать щелбаны!


То нельзя: не прописано в правилах!

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Кто первый загрустил, тому и урегулировать ситуацию.


...Но как??

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> ...Но как??


Да, как??

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ...Но как??


Никак - "корпус у моей трубы водонепроницаемый,настройка на Мирзам.."

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Никак - "корпус у моей трубы водонепроницаемый,настройка на Мирзам.."


... астронавт понимал все правильно...
Суровые законы Космоса, понимаешь...

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.07.2012), Топпер- (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Это какой-то иностранный для меня язык. Сорри, конечно.


Иностранный. Российский.

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ... астронавт понимал все правильно...
> Суровые законы Космоса, понимаешь...


..смешно..

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> ..смешно..


Но. Иногда. Беспощадные законы литературы неимоверно беспощадны.

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..неимоверно,обожаю фрукты - гранаты,брызги алые по серой стене..

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

Товарищ показал себя достойным умиротворить ситуацию.

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Товарищ показал себя достойным умиротворить ситуацию.


..торжественно..

----------

Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> ..торжественно..


Катя, эмиссар от БФ выдвигается в путь.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Катя зпт эмиссар от БФ выдвигается в путь


..тчк

----------


## Топпер

> Что-то не понимаю. В ваджраяне с тапочками тоже полный порядок. Или смешно, что они христианские?





> Вот именно. Думаю, от частиц облачения ламы Итегилова тож многие не отказались бы.
> Да и статуи будд облачать - древняя буддийская забава. Так что неча смеяться-то.


Смешно потому, что мы ладно - нехристи и язычники. И коровам поклоняемся и тому подобному. Нам, так сказать, простительно.
А они то позиционируют себя, как монотеистов. Не сотвори себе кумира и т.п. При ранних христианах, в языческие капища врывались и идолища рушили.  
А на деле получаются ещё хуже нас потому, что нам положено поклонятся подобным вещам, а они поклоняются вопреки собственным догматам. 
Вот это и вызывает смех.

----------

Anthony (19.07.2012), Legba (19.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

> Иностранный. Российский.


Всё 
Это шифра
Для поколения
Звездный 
Припой и прибой
Не чё не поймут
Но хочУт
Со мной  : ))

----------


## Катя Е

сложно сказано, тут думать надо...

----------


## Катя Е

> ..тчк


Я тут, решила к Буддистам примкнуть.

----------


## Катя Е

> Катя, эмиссар от БФ выдвигается в путь.


Я тут решила к Буддистам примкнуть
я кнопки здесь путаю, но
ни это не суть...
в смысле ошибаюсь как ответить на форуме цитатой автору

----------


## Катя Е

> Смешно потому, что мы ладно - нехристи и язычники. И коровам поклоняемся и тому подобному. Нам, так сказать, простительно.
> А они то позиционируют себя, как монотеистов. Не сотвори себе кумира и т.п. При ранних христианах, в языческие капища врывались и идолища рушили.  
> А на деле получаются ещё хуже нас потому, что нам положено поклонятся подобным вещам, а они поклоняются вопреки собственным догматам. 
> Вот это и вызывает смех.


сложно сказано, тут думать надо... 
обязательно подумаю завтра или сегодня  :Smilie: 
БЛАГОДАРЮ

----------

Топпер- (19.07.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Я тут, решила к Буддистам примкнуть.


Тут тема про юмор, если что  :Smilie:  

И к буддистам не надо примыкать, это ж не РСДРП(б).

----------

Olle (19.07.2012), Wyrd (19.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Алевлад (21.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (19.07.2012), Дхармананда (19.07.2012), Кузьмич (19.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (19.07.2012), Фил (19.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Магическое оружие: 10-20 единиц урона от сил Света

----------

Anthony (19.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (19.07.2012), Echo (19.07.2012), Pyro (19.07.2012), Буль (19.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (19.07.2012), Егор Т (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2012), Топпер- (19.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Три любимых мира в одной пикче  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (19.07.2012), Дхармананда (20.07.2012), Катя Е (19.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш



----------

Дхармананда (20.07.2012), Катя Е (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (19.07.2012), Wyrd (20.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2012), Фил (20.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Дхармананда (20.07.2012), Катя Е (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Echo (20.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.07.2012), Дхармананда (20.07.2012), Фил (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Liza Lyolina (20.07.2012), Дхармананда (20.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Ersh (20.07.2012), Zom (20.07.2012), Аньезка (20.07.2012), Дхармананда (20.07.2012), Егор Т (20.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Иван Петров (26.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Anthony (20.07.2012), SlavaR (20.07.2012), Алевлад (21.07.2012), Буль (20.07.2012), Дхармананда (20.07.2012), Егор Т (20.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (20.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (20.07.2012), Егор Т (20.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Аньезка (20.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Истинный бодхисаттва.

----------

Anthony (20.07.2012), Epihod (20.07.2012), Olle (20.07.2012), Vladiimir (20.07.2012), Wyrd (20.07.2012), Алевлад (21.07.2012), Аньезка (20.07.2012), Дхармананда (21.07.2012), Егор Т (20.07.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.07.2012), Тао (21.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012), Шавырин (20.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (20.07.2012), Pyro (20.07.2012), Wyrd (20.07.2012), Дхармананда (21.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012), Шавырин (20.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Алевлад (21.07.2012), Аньезка (20.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (20.07.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012), Федор Ф (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

:Big Grin:

----------

Дхармананда (21.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Vladiimir (20.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Дхармананда (21.07.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012), Шавырин (20.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (20.07.2012), Ittosai (20.07.2012), Алевлад (21.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (20.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.07.2012), Дхармананда (21.07.2012), Егор Т (20.07.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), лесник (21.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012), Юй Кан (20.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Dechen Norzang (21.07.2012), Wyrd (20.07.2012), Yoshka (20.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (20.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Anthony (20.07.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Животик надо подтянуть? : )

----------

Georgiy (20.07.2012), Аньезка (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012), Шавырин (20.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Dechen Norzang (21.07.2012), Liza Lyolina (21.07.2012), Vladiimir (20.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (20.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Егор Т (20.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2012), Паня (28.03.2013), Топпер- (20.07.2012), Федор Ф (20.07.2012), Юй Кан (20.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Bob (20.07.2012), Yoshka (20.07.2012), Катя Е (20.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012), Кунсанг (21.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (20.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Anthony (21.07.2012), Echo (21.07.2012), Алевлад (21.07.2012), Аньезка (21.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Егор Т (22.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.07.2012), Топпер- (21.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

AlekseyE (21.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (21.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Дхармананда (21.07.2012), Катя Е (21.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (21.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Александр Кеосаян (21.07.2012), Буль (22.07.2012), Дхармананда (21.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Дхармананда (21.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

Аньезка (21.07.2012), Кунсанг (21.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Содпа Тхарчен (21.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра



----------

Алексей Каверин (21.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.07.2012), Дхармананда (21.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А также ещё:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Dechen Norzang (21.07.2012), Zom (21.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Дхармананда (21.07.2012), Кузьмич (21.07.2012), Кунсанг (21.07.2012), Паня (28.03.2013), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------


## Lara



----------

Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алевлад (23.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Паня (28.03.2013), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Катя Е (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Anthony (22.07.2012), Echo (21.07.2012), Алевлад (23.07.2012), Аньезка (21.07.2012), Дхармананда (22.07.2012), Егор Т (22.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Игорь Ю (22.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Vladiimir (22.07.2012), Дхармананда (22.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Иван Петров (26.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (22.07.2012), Джыш (27.07.2012), Егор Т (22.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), Нико (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Epihod (25.07.2012), Алевлад (23.07.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Echo (22.07.2012), Vladiimir (22.07.2012), Zom (23.07.2012), Алевлад (23.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (22.07.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), Катя Е (22.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Zom (23.07.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Zom (23.07.2012), Алевлад (23.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012), Шавырин (22.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Dechen Norzang (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (22.07.2012), Epihod (25.07.2012), Алевлад (23.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (22.07.2012), Аньезка (22.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Дондог (22.07.2012), Дхармананда (22.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), Кузьмич (22.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (22.07.2012), Echo (22.07.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дхармананда (22.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

AlekseyE (22.07.2012), Anthony (22.07.2012), Алевлад (23.07.2012), Дондог (22.07.2012), Дхармананда (22.07.2012), Егор Т (22.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), Нико (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Дондог (10.05.2016), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Еще в копилку

----------

Epihod (25.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), Кузьмич (22.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

AlekseyE (22.07.2012), Epihod (25.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.07.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), Дхармананда (22.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (22.07.2012), Anthony (22.07.2012), Буль (22.07.2012), Егор Т (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Буль (22.07.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

Anthony (22.07.2012), Echo (22.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Всё, арбуз помыл, можно есть  :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (22.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (22.07.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), Дхармананда (22.07.2012), Егор Т (22.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

AlekseyE (22.07.2012), Pema Sonam (22.07.2012), Pyro (23.07.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), Дхармананда (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), Иван Петров (26.07.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Федор Ф (24.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Видимо в одной из потерянных джатак, Татхагата был властелином котов.

----------

AlekseyE (22.07.2012), Chong_Kwan (30.07.2012), Epihod (25.07.2012), Legba (24.07.2012), Pyro (23.07.2012), Аньезка (22.07.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), Дхармананда (22.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Федор Ф (24.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

И ещё  :Smilie: 

Вложение 10333

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

А вы говорите: злые и агрессивные тхервадинские монахи  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (22.07.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

Притащено из путешествия по Малазии, точнее, это Джорджтаун, о. Пенанг. Очень популярная наклейка на машины.

----------

AlekseyE (22.07.2012), Anthony (22.07.2012), Pema Sonam (22.07.2012), Pyro (23.07.2012), Аньезка (22.07.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> наоборот считала тхервада это самое мирное
>  русло
>  спокойно 
>  это искусство ...


Нас тут недавно мафией назвали и даже боятся  :Smilie:

----------

Катя Е (22.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> наоборот считала тхервада это самое мирное
> русло
> спокойно 
> это искусство ...

----------


## Anthony



----------

Аньезка (22.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Винд (07.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

AlekseyE (22.07.2012), Джыш (27.07.2012), Егор Т (22.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Я с Вами потом с удовольствием еще посмотрю картинки, они поразительные, многое бы хотелось оставить на память себе, чтобы вдохновляться.
> Но на сегодня я форум Ваш покидаю, ну это… я здесь 
> Нельзя мне злиться. Я добрая; )


Не обращайте внимание, всякое бывает  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (22.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Савелов Александр (16.05.2020)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Akaguma (22.07.2012), Dechen Norzang (23.07.2012), Егор Т (22.07.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Джыш (27.07.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Если Вы не заметили, то тут не ВКонтакте и не Однокалссники.

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.07.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

:Big Grin:

----------

Anthony (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Akaguma (22.07.2012), Echo (23.07.2012), Vladiimir (22.07.2012), Алевлад (23.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (24.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Дхармананда (23.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Ондрий (22.07.2012), Савелов Александр (16.05.2020)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..Давайте очередной прикол.

----------

Akaguma (22.07.2012), Olle (22.07.2012), Pema Sonam (22.07.2012), Pyro (23.07.2012), Vladiimir (22.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (22.07.2012), Дхармананда (23.07.2012), Егор Т (22.07.2012), Катя Е (22.07.2012), лесник (23.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Нико (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Катя Е (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Катя Е (23.07.2012), Нико (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Дондог (10.05.2016)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..at last -

----------

Anthony (23.07.2012), Vladiimir (22.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.07.2012), Дхармананда (23.07.2012), Иван Петров (26.07.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), Нико (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Катя Е (23.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012), Шавырин (23.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш



----------

Pyro (23.07.2012), Алевлад (23.07.2012), Буль (22.07.2012), Дхармананда (23.07.2012), Егор Т (23.07.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (22.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Kit (27.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (23.07.2012), Буль (23.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Дхармананда (23.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), Нико (22.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (22.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Аньезка (23.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Anthony (23.07.2012), Ittosai (23.07.2012), SlavaR (23.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (23.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.08.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Не крутите чакрами)

----------


## Шавырин

"Шедевры" ижевской рекламы

----------

Anthony (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Надеюсь собачки то вас не раздражают? 
Фанаты SW обязательно будут в восторге  :Smilie:

----------

Akaguma (23.07.2012), Дхармананда (23.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Алевлад (23.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Каждый из нас заслуживает того, что бы ему пописали в обувь. 
Может хоть после этой не хитрой операции, мы станем немного добрее и терпеливей к друг другу  :Smilie:

----------

Pyro (23.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (23.07.2012), Дхармананда (23.07.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Akaguma (23.07.2012), Anthony (23.07.2012), Epihod (25.07.2012), Magan Poh (25.07.2012), Аньезка (23.07.2012), Дхармананда (23.07.2012), Егор Т (23.07.2012), Иван Петров (26.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), лесник (25.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Ондрий (23.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (23.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2012), Шавырин (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

На 5 раз, а не отстает  :Smilie:

----------

Алевлад (23.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Anthony (24.07.2012), SlavaR (24.07.2012), Zom (23.07.2012), Алевлад (23.07.2012), Дхармананда (24.07.2012), Катя Е (23.07.2012), Кунсанг (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (24.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.07.2012), Топпер- (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Друзья, а что конкретно то задевается у верующих? Я вот все понять не могу: шутить над инвалидами плохо, но можно; cмеятся над нищими, больными и сумашедшими плохо, но можно. А вот смеятся над абсурдными проявлениями в религии нельзя. Просто тупик же какой то: лицимерный и гротескный. Если человек хочет смеятся над этим, пускай. Кто мы такие что бы заботиться о чужой нравственности? За собой бы уследить.

----------

Epihod (25.07.2012), Буль (23.07.2012), Дхармананда (24.07.2012), Егор Т (28.07.2012), Катя Е (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (23.07.2012), Фил (24.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pyro (24.07.2012), Raudex (24.07.2012), Vladiimir (24.07.2012), Буль (24.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (24.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.07.2012), Дхармананда (24.07.2012), Егор Т (28.07.2012), Катя Е (24.07.2012), лесник (25.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Фил (24.07.2012)

----------


## Lara



----------

Anthony (24.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (24.07.2012), Дхармананда (24.07.2012), Катя Е (24.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (24.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Фил (24.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pyro (24.07.2012), SlavaR (24.07.2012), Vladiimir (24.07.2012), Буль (24.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (24.07.2012), Дхармананда (24.07.2012), Егор Т (28.07.2012), Катя Е (24.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012), Нико (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.07.2012), Ондрий (24.07.2012), Сергей Ч (24.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Юй Кан (24.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Буль (24.07.2012), Катя Е (24.07.2012), Кузьмич (29.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.07.2012), Катя Е (24.07.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

Anthony (24.07.2012), Pyro (24.07.2012), Арису Кеншин (05.08.2012), Катя Е (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Дондог (24.07.2012), Катя Е (24.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Дхармананда (24.07.2012), Катя Е (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Дондог (24.07.2012), Егор Т (28.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Блондинка прибегает к врачу:
 — Доктор, помогите! Меня укусил шмель!
 — Ничего, сейчас намажем мазью.
 — Но как вы его поймаете? Шмель, наверное, уже далеко улетел!
 — Да нет же, я намажу то место, где он вас укусил.
 — А-а-а, это было в парке на скамейке, под деревом.
 Доктор, закатывая глаза:
 — Нет, я помажу вам ту часть тела, куда вас укусил шмель, и все пройдет.
 — Так бы и сказали, доктор! Шмель укусил меня в палец.
 — Какой именно?
 — Откуда я знаю? По мне, так все шмели одинаковые.

----------

Anthony (24.07.2012), Bob (24.07.2012), Chong_Kwan (26.07.2012), Echo (24.07.2012), Epihod (25.07.2012), Ittosai (24.07.2012), Pema Sonam (24.07.2012), Pyro (24.07.2012), SlavaR (25.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (24.07.2012), Дхармананда (24.07.2012), Егор Т (28.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Иван Петров (26.07.2012), Кузьмич (24.07.2012), Нико (24.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (24.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Скажите, они похожи?

Алекс Берзин


папа Джима

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Камма в действии. опасайтесь неблагих деяний, они приводят к страданиям.

----------

AndyZ (24.07.2012), Epihod (25.07.2012), Pyro (24.07.2012), SlavaR (25.07.2012), Zom (24.07.2012), Александр Кеосаян (24.07.2012), Дхармананда (24.07.2012), Егор Т (28.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Иван Петров (26.07.2012), Кузьмич (24.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (24.07.2012), Николай Бе (26.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Фил (24.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.07.2012), Иван Денисов (05.08.2012), Кунсанг (24.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

Pema Sonam (25.07.2012), Егор Т (28.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

AndyZ (25.07.2012), Zom (25.07.2012), Егор Т (28.07.2012), Кунсанг (25.07.2012), Нико (24.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (25.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

AlekseyE (25.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (25.07.2012), Нико (25.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Фил (25.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

Только что наткнулся в инете:




> Практикующий эту мантру достигает духовного единства противоположностей. Ее действие направлено на уравнивание неравного - мужское, женское и *другие* полярности в человеке


  :Confused:

----------

Anthony (25.07.2012), Zom (25.07.2012), Егор Т (28.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Фил (25.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Зима. Россия. 30-е годы. Голод. Мороз -30. 
Мальчик из интеллигентной семьи, играя в футбол с дворовыми мальчишками, случайно разбивает мячом окно. Из сторожки вылетает разъяренный дворник с метлой и несется за ним.Мальчик бежит и думает: «Ну зачем я пошел во двор, зачем мне нужен был этот дурацкий футбол?! Я же из интеллигентной семьи, люблю читать умные книги, и вот нате – убегаю от какого-то дворника с метлой... Живи я на Кубе, то не бегал бы от дворника, а беседовал бы сейчас с великим американским писателем Эрнестом Хемингуэем » 

Куба. Жара.В это самое время великий американский писатель Эрнест Хэммингуэй сидит за стаканом рома в грязном кубинском кабаке и думает: «Господи, ну что я здесь делаю?! Как здесь противно. Потные негры, жара, теплый ром, грязь... Жизнь уходит сквозь пальцы... Сидел бы сейчас в Париже, с моим другом, великим французским писателем Анри Моруа, пили бы вино в кафе на Монмарте, любовались бы Эйфелевой башней, разговаривали бы о литературе...» 

В это самое время великий французский писатель Анри Моруа сидит в кафе на Монмартре, пьет дешевое вино и думает: «Чертов Париж... Шлюхи, липкие столики, бесконечный шансон... Эта уродливая Эйфелева башня, эта грязь на улицах и вонь... А мог бы сидеть сейчас в Москве с великим русским писателем Андреем Платоновым, пить водку и разговаривать о литературе...» 

В это самое время, в Москве, великий русский писатель Андрей Платонов, размахивая метлой, бежит по двору за разбившим стекло мальчиком и думает: Догоню - убью!"

----------

Anthony (28.07.2012), Echo (25.07.2012), Wyrd (25.07.2012), Yuu (18.10.2012), Алевлад (27.07.2012), Антончик (19.06.2014), Егор Т (28.07.2012), Кузьмич (25.07.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Михаил Угамов (25.07.2012), Нико (25.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (27.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.07.2012), Топпер- (24.07.2012), Федор Ф (25.07.2012), Фил (25.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2012)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Anthony (25.07.2012), Eugeny (27.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (25.07.2012), Егор Т (28.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.07.2012), Топпер- (25.07.2012), Фил (25.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Anthony (25.07.2012), SlavaR (25.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (25.07.2012), Винд (07.08.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.07.2012), Топпер- (25.07.2012), Фил (25.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------

Bob (25.07.2012), Eugeny (27.07.2012), Арису Кеншин (05.08.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.07.2012), Дхармананда (25.07.2012), Егор Т (28.07.2012), лесник (25.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (26.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Содпа Тхарчен (26.07.2012), Топпер- (25.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

AlekseyE (01.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (30.07.2012), Pema Sonam (26.07.2012), Буль (26.07.2012), Иван Денисов (01.08.2012), Иван Петров (26.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (26.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

Иван Денисов (01.08.2012), Михаил Угамов (26.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Честного чиновника всегда можно определить по глазам. По голодным, тоскливым глазам...

----------

Егор Т (28.07.2012), Иван Денисов (01.08.2012), Нико (26.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2012), Топпер- (27.07.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

Bob (30.07.2012), Pema Sonam (27.07.2012), Егор Т (30.07.2012), Нико (28.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (30.07.2012)

----------


## Дондог

"Инд*е*йские мандалы"

----------


## Пема Ванчук

"В каждой семье есть истинный Будда..."
Хун Цзычен

"В каждом офисе есть Авалокитешвара Бодхисаттва"
Canon

----------

Алевлад (28.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.07.2012), Топпер- (30.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Прямое ознакомление? Получи!

----------

AlekseyE (01.08.2012), AndyZ (29.07.2012), Anthony (01.08.2012), Bob (30.07.2012), Алевлад (30.07.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2012), Иван Денисов (01.08.2012), Иван Петров (02.08.2012), Кунсанг (01.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.07.2012), Ондрий (01.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (03.08.2012), Сергей Ч (01.08.2012), Топпер- (30.07.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Anthony (01.08.2012), Echo (30.07.2012), Vladiimir (29.07.2012), Алевлад (30.07.2012), Дхармананда (06.08.2012), Иван Денисов (01.08.2012), Кузьмич (30.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (29.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.07.2012), Топпер- (30.07.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

http://www.adme.ru/vdohnovenie-919705/ikra-slov-395705/

----------

Anthony (01.08.2012), Vladiimir (29.07.2012), Аньезка (31.07.2012), Арису Кеншин (05.08.2012), Дхармананда (06.08.2012), Егор Т (30.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (29.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (03.08.2012), Сергей Ч (01.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.08.2012), Топпер- (30.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Правильная собака, правда? : ))

----------

AndyZ (31.07.2012), Иван Денисов (01.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.08.2012), Сергей Ч (01.08.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

Алексей Каверин (01.08.2012), Иван Петров (02.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (03.08.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

Pyro (01.08.2012), Sucheeinennick (01.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.08.2012)

----------


## Максимилианус

реализованная трубочка

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Vladiimir (01.08.2012), Алевлад (02.08.2012), Арису Кеншин (06.08.2012), Буль (01.08.2012), Винд (07.08.2012), Денис Евгеньев (01.08.2012), Дубинин (01.08.2012), Дхармананда (06.08.2012), Егор Т (01.08.2012), Иван Денисов (01.08.2012), Иван Петров (03.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (03.08.2012), Топпер- (01.08.2012), Федор Ф (01.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AndyZ (01.08.2012), Pyro (01.08.2012), Аньезка (01.08.2012), Дхармананда (06.08.2012), Кунсанг (01.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.08.2012), Федор Ф (01.08.2012), Шавырин (01.08.2012), Юй Кан (01.08.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

Топпер- (01.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Как появляются сверхспособности.  :Cool:

----------

Дхармананда (06.08.2012), Топпер- (01.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Eugeny (01.08.2012), SlavaR (02.08.2012), Аньезка (01.08.2012), Арису Кеншин (05.08.2012), Денис Евгеньев (01.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.08.2012), Дхармананда (06.08.2012), Егор Т (01.08.2012), Кузьмич (01.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.08.2012), Ондрий (01.08.2012), Сергей Ч (01.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (01.08.2012), Фил (02.08.2012), Юй Кан (02.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 10479

----------

AndyZ (02.08.2012), Арису Кеншин (05.08.2012), Буль (02.08.2012), Егор Т (02.08.2012), Кузьмич (02.08.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Нико (04.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.08.2012), Топпер- (01.08.2012), Фил (02.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

AndyZ (02.08.2012), Егор Т (02.08.2012), Кузьмич (02.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.08.2012), Топпер- (02.08.2012), Федор Ф (02.08.2012), Фил (02.08.2012), Юй Кан (02.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (06.08.2012), Anthony (03.08.2012), Bob (02.08.2012), Аньезка (02.08.2012), Буль (02.08.2012), Денис Евгеньев (05.08.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.08.2012), Дхармананда (06.08.2012), Егор Т (02.08.2012), Кузьмич (02.08.2012), Нико (04.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2012), Сергей Ч (06.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.08.2012), Федор Ф (02.08.2012), Юй Кан (02.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Подруга, не жалеешь, что замуж вышла?
-- Да что ж я, не человек?! Жалко его, конечно...

----------

Chong_Kwan (03.08.2012), Дубинин (03.08.2012), Иван Денисов (03.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.08.2012), Топпер- (02.08.2012), Федор Ф (03.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Den Stranger: Читаю про монарха королевства Тонго...
Den Stranger: Имя: Ахоэиту Унуакиотонга Тукуахо
Den Stranger: Отец: Тауфа’ахау Тупоу IV
Den Stranger: Мать: Халаэвалу Матаахо Ахомеэ
Den Stranger: Супруга: Нанасипауу Тукуахо
Den Stranger: Дети: сыновья: Сиаоси и Унуаки
Den Stranger: дочь: Ангелика
Den Stranger: Тебе не кажется, что Ангелику будут чморить?

----------

Pema Sonam (03.08.2012), Арису Кеншин (05.08.2012), Нико (04.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (02.08.2012), Федор Ф (03.08.2012), Фил (06.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

AndyZ (03.08.2012), Аньезка (06.08.2012), Денис Евгеньев (05.08.2012), Нико (04.08.2012), Топпер- (04.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Александр Кеосаян (05.08.2012), Аньезка (06.08.2012), Егор Т (06.08.2012), Иван Денисов (08.08.2012), Иван Петров (14.08.2012), Спокойный (07.08.2012), Топпер- (04.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Дхармананда (06.08.2012), Егор Т (06.08.2012), Иван Денисов (08.08.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Топпер- (04.08.2012), Фил (06.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Чудо сумрачного гения



(пылесос, валик, изолента и два рулона туалетной бумаги). Не пытайтесь повторить это дома!

----------

Dron (12.08.2012), Ittosai (05.08.2012), Pedma Kalzang (08.08.2012), Александр Кеосаян (05.08.2012), Аньезка (05.08.2012), Денис Евгеньев (05.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (04.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (04.08.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.08.2012), Дхармананда (06.08.2012), Егор Т (06.08.2012), Иван Денисов (08.08.2012), Нико (04.08.2012), Ондрий (04.08.2012), Паня (01.04.2013), Сергей Хос (04.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.08.2012), Спокойный (07.08.2012), Фил (06.08.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Аньезка (06.08.2012), Арису Кеншин (05.08.2012), Топпер- (05.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (06.08.2012), AlekseyE (06.08.2012), Pyro (05.08.2012), Аньезка (05.08.2012), Буль (05.08.2012), Иван Денисов (06.08.2012), Паня (01.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2012), Фил (06.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (06.08.2012), AndyZ (06.08.2012), Bob (06.08.2012), Pyro (05.08.2012), Wyrd (06.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (05.08.2012), Дхармананда (06.08.2012), Егор Т (06.08.2012), лесник (01.09.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.08.2012), Сергей Ч (06.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.08.2012), Тао (07.08.2012), Топпер- (06.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2012)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

AlekseyE (06.08.2012), Eugeny (05.08.2012), Pyro (05.08.2012), Vladiimir (05.08.2012), Александр Кеосаян (05.08.2012), Аньезка (05.08.2012), Винд (07.08.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.08.2012), Дхармананда (06.08.2012), Егор Т (06.08.2012), Иван Петров (14.08.2012), Кузьмич (05.08.2012), Лери (14.11.2012), Максимилианус (05.08.2012), Паня (01.04.2013), Савелов Александр (16.05.2020), Топпер- (06.08.2012), Юй Кан (06.08.2012)

----------


## Арису Кеншин

Так становятся аскетами-садхаками:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

Николай Бе (13.08.2012)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

AndyZ (08.08.2012), Иван Петров (14.08.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (08.08.2012)

----------


## Ittosai



----------

AndyZ (08.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.08.2012), Топпер- (06.08.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Алевлад (09.08.2012), Александр Кеосаян (09.08.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Ондрий (08.08.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Паня (01.04.2013), Пема Ванчук (08.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.08.2012), Топпер- (06.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Российские каски нового, патриотического образца.

----------

AlekseyE (06.08.2012), Bob (06.08.2012), Eugeny (06.08.2012), Pyro (06.08.2012), Буль (06.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (06.08.2012), Кузьмич (07.08.2012), Нико (06.08.2012), Ондрий (06.08.2012), Паня (01.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2012), Сергей Ч (06.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.08.2012), Фил (07.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Ittosai (08.08.2012), Аньезка (06.08.2012), Кузьмич (07.08.2012), Нико (06.08.2012), Паня (01.04.2013), Фил (07.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Тогда вот вам енот с акваарфой

----------

AndyZ (07.08.2012), Алевлад (07.08.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.08.2012), Кузьмич (07.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2012), Юй Кан (06.08.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AndyZ (08.08.2012), Ittosai (08.08.2012), Буль (08.08.2012), Иван Денисов (07.08.2012), Николай Бе (13.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.08.2012), Сергей Хос (14.08.2012), Топпер- (08.08.2012), Фил (08.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AlekseyE (08.08.2012), Аньезка (08.08.2012), Дордже (15.08.2012), Егор Т (08.08.2012), Кузьмич (08.08.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Chong_Kwan (14.08.2012), Алевлад (12.08.2012), Дордже (15.08.2012), Дхармананда (14.08.2012), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), Кузьмич (12.08.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Нико (14.08.2012), Николай Бе (13.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Однажды знаменитый греческий философ Сократ (469-399 гг. до н.э.) встретил на улице знакомого, и тот ему говорит:

- Сократ, знаешь, что я только что услышал об одном из твоих учеников?
- Погоди, прежде, чем ты мне это расскажешь, я хочу провести небольшой экзамен, который называется "Испытание тройным фильтром".
- Тройнным фильтром?
- Да, - продолжил Сократ. - Прежде, чем ты мне расскажешь что-либо о моем ученике, было бы неплохо, чтобы ты минутку подумал и профильтровал то, что ты собираешься мне рассказать. Первый фильтр - на Правдивость. Ты абсолютно уверен, что то, что ты собираешься мне рассказать, является абсолютной правдой?
- Нет, Сократ, я услышал об этом от одного знакомого и решил...
- Значит, - сказал Сократ, - ты точно не знаешь, правда это или нет. Тогда давай применим второй фильтр - на Добродетель. То, что ты собираешься мне сказать о моем ученике, - это что нибудь хорошее?
- Нет, как раз наоборот...
- Итак, - говорит Сократ, - ты хочешь мне сказать о нем что-то плохое, но ты не уверен, правда ли это. Однако, ты по прежнему можешь пройти испытание и сообщить мне эту информацию, если она пройдет через третий фильтр - на Полезность. Принесет ли мне то, что ты собираешься рассказать, какую-либо пользу?
- Скорее всего, нет...
- Таким образом, - подвел итог Сократ, - если ты собираешься рассказать мне что-то отрицательное, неправдивое и бесполезное о моем ученике, то зачем это рассказывать вообще?
- Да, Сократ, как всегда ты абсолютно прав.

Именно поэтому Сократа считали великим философом и премного за это уважали.

Также это объясняет тот факт, что Сократ так и не узнал, что его ученик Платон переспал с его женой Ксантиппой.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2012), Рахель (02.09.2012), Сергей Бугаев (15.04.2021), Содпа Тхарчен (13.08.2012), Чиффа (12.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

До буддизма я грустил и постоянно думал о жизни.
После знакомства с буддизмом --- я смеюсь и постоянно думаю о смерти.

----------

Bob (13.08.2012), Epihod (12.08.2012), Lion Miller (15.08.2012), Pyro (14.08.2012), Алевлад (12.08.2012), Джигме (04.09.2012), Дондог (20.08.2012), Дордже (15.08.2012), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), Иван Петров (14.08.2012), Кунсанг (14.08.2012), лесник (01.09.2012), Николай Бе (13.08.2012), Паня (01.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2012), Рахель (02.09.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (14.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (13.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2012), Чиффа (12.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

AndyZ (20.08.2012), Алевлад (19.08.2012), Алексей Е (17.08.2012), Джигме (04.09.2012), Иван Денисов (23.08.2012), Сергей Бугаев (16.04.2021), Топпер- (14.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2012), Юй Кан (19.08.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Дондог (20.08.2012), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), Топпер- (14.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan



----------

Anthony (18.08.2012), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), Кунсанг (07.09.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (14.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Anthony (14.08.2012), Pyro (14.08.2012), Алевлад (15.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.08.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров



----------

Алексей Е (17.08.2012), Дондог (20.08.2012), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), Федор Ф (17.08.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Юный Сяо, один из лучших учеников, решил сделать сад камней дзен. Но, как он ни бился, ему никак не удавалось сделать так, чтобы пятнадцатый камень был незаметен с любого ракурса.
Подошёл Учитель:
- Проблемы? – спросил он.
- Никак не могу скрыть пятнадцатый камень, - пожаловался юный Сяо.
Учитель подумал и сказал:
- Да выкинь его вообще нахрен.
Юный Сяо ошалел от такого гениального решения Учителя и тут же обрёл просветление.

***
Как-то раз ученики сидели с удочками на берегу и ловили рыбу. Подошёл Учитель.
- Не клюёт? – спросил он.
- Не клюёт, - со вздохом сказали ученики.
- И не будет, - сказал Учитель. – У рыб нет клюва.
Потрясённые такой мудростью Учителя ученики перестали маяться дурью и притащили бредень.

***
Учитель был частым, даже, пожалуй, очень частым гостем в квартале красных фонарей. Прослышав об этом, некий монах решил его укорить:
- Как можно, Учитель? – возмущённо вопрошал он. – Вы обладаете такой великой мудростью, а между тем ходите к гейшам и занимаетесь… этим…
- Не понял, - удивился Учитель. – А с какой стати великая мудрость должна мешать мне этим заниматься?

***
Как-то раз учитель делал себе бутерброд с сыром.
Шатающаяся рядом ворона резким движением схватила сыр и улетела с ним на дерево.
Учитель улыбнулся и сделал себе другой бутерброд.
Ворона резко спикировала и вновь ухватила сыр.
Учитель нахмурился и сделал себе третий бутерброд.
Ворона вразвалочку, этак с наглецой подошла и потянулась к сыру.
Учитель улыбнулся своей нехорошей мудрой улыбкой и сделал себе бутерброд с вороной.
И съел.

***
Однажды к Учителю пришёл один склочный вайшья.
- Учитель! – сказал он. – Ты дурак!
- Сколько времени ты шёл к моей хижине, чтобы сказать мне это? – спросил Учитель.
- Месяц, - ответил вайшья.
- Ну и кто из нас после этого дурак? – вежливо ответил Учитель.

***
Как-то раз юный Сяо пришёл проситься в ученики. Учитель спросил его:
- Что такое дзен?
В ответ юный Сяо дотянулся до драгоценной вазы, стоящей на столе Учителя, и грохнул её об пол.
«Дзен-н-н-н-н!» разнеслось по залу гулкое эхо.
Учитель подумал и сказал:
- Тоже вариант.
И взял юного Сяо в ученики.

----------

Yuu (01.01.2014), Алевлад (17.08.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.08.2012), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), Кузьмич (18.08.2012), Паня (28.03.2013), Рахель (02.09.2012), Топпер- (14.08.2012), Федор Ф (17.08.2012), Чиффа (22.08.2012), Юй Кан (19.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Zom (14.08.2012), Алексей Е (17.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (14.08.2012), Дордже (15.08.2012), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.08.2012), Федор Ф (17.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2012), Юй Кан (14.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Дхармананда (18.08.2012), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (14.08.2012), Федор Ф (17.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

бессмертные всегда печальны
они как старый анекдот
который потерял концовку
и больше не смешной уже
© nik-aragua

бог создал труд и обезьяну
чтоб получился человек
а вот пингвина он не трогал
тот сразу вышел хорошо 
© the axy

арсений в гугле набирает
что делать если я шампунь
и понимает что проблема
уже в масштабах всей страны 
© Таня Горчакова

оксана лучше всех училась
творила добрые дела
теперь со стенки вестибюля
с улыбкой смотрит в пустоту 
© La1n

при надевании сандалий
все чаще возникает мысль
а уж не та ли это пара
что мне откинуть предстоит 
© Petkutin

я вывернулся наизнанку
снаружи пусто и темно
а мир огромный и прекрасный
остался у меня внутри 
© m-mus

я жду что ты мне что то скажешь
смотрю не отрывая глаз
и только изредка моргаю
как будто жму на обновить
© ffairhair

----------

Epihod (18.08.2012), SlavaR (21.08.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.08.2012), Дхармананда (18.08.2012), Кузьмич (18.08.2012), Рахель (02.09.2012), Федор Ф (17.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2012), Юй Кан (19.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

самоубийство ведь не выход
кричит японцам иисус
они сурово отвечают
дада мы знаем это вход
© Олег Олег

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.08.2012), Кузьмич (18.08.2012), Рахель (02.09.2012), Федор Ф (17.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

AndyZ (20.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (31.08.2012), Дмитрий Белов (06.09.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.08.2012), Дхармананда (17.08.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2012), Топпер- (16.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Pema Sonam (20.08.2012), Алевлад (17.08.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.08.2012), Топпер- (16.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2012), Юй Кан (17.08.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Akaguma (21.08.2012), Anthony (17.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (18.08.2012), Pema Sonam (20.08.2012), Алевлад (17.08.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.08.2012), Егор Т (17.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2012), Топпер- (16.08.2012), Фил (20.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

"Бог умер" *Ф. Ницше*
"Ницше умер" *бог*
"И бог, и Ницше умерли. Вообще, все умрут" *Смерть*
"Нет, не все" *Д. Д. Итигэлов.*

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.08.2012), Фил (20.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AndyZ (17.08.2012), Anthony (17.08.2012), Homer (01.09.2012), Pema Sonam (17.08.2012), Ануруддха (17.08.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.08.2012), Дхармананда (18.08.2012), Егор Т (17.08.2012), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), лесник (01.09.2012), Фил (20.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Каждый мужчина втайне от жены имеет право пропылесосить кота.
- Каждый мужчина имеет право оставлять закрытые фисташки на потом.
- Когда мужчина несет ковер, он обязан выстрелить из него по гаражам, как будто из базуки.
- Когда рядом кто-то зевает, мужчина обязан засунуть ему палец в рот, если он укусит, сказать: «Ты че дурак?».
- Рубашка, провисевшая ночь на стуле – автоматически считается выглаженной.
- Каждый мужчина после душа имеет право зачесывать волосы назад, как будто он итальянский мафиози!
- Каждый мужчина должен помнить тот момент, когда он угадал ответ в "Что? Где, Когда?", а знатоки – нет!
- Каждый мужчина имеет право, если закончился шампунь, помыть голову гелем для душа

----------

Аньезка (17.08.2012), Дхармананда (18.08.2012), Иван Денисов (19.08.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Паня (01.04.2013), Фил (20.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Со всем остальным согласен, но это... Откуда вы это взяли?


Это - сущая правда. Я сам так иногда делаю.  :Embarrassment:  Коту, разумеется

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> - Когда рядом кто-то зевает, мужчина обязан засунуть ему палец в рот, если он укусит, сказать: «Ты че дурак?».


Знакомый бурят рассказывал про свою поездку по молодости на поезде куда-то и он значит сидел на лавке в поезде и начал зевать и в этот момент его челюсти заклинило и он остался сидеть с широко раскрытым ртом перед попутчиками. И он так какое-то время сидел и не мог закрыть рот и потом ему стало неудобно и он убежал :Smilie:  Не помню насчет того как его рот закрылся но он говорил что это очень было глупо сидеть с открытым ртом перед незнакомыми людьми. Потом он решил помыть ноги в раковине, затолкал туда ногу и начал мыть, а дверь не закрыл и тут проводница заглянула и увидев эту картину закричала: "Учто ты делаешь?! Учто ты делаешь?! Это же тебе не уанна!!"

----------

Топпер- (19.08.2012), Фил (20.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Блажен муж иже не иде в тибет нечестивых...

----------

Топпер- (19.08.2012)

----------


## Lanky



----------

Anthony (01.09.2012), Magan Poh (22.11.2012), Дондог (20.08.2012), лесник (01.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.08.2012), Паня (01.04.2013), Сергей Бугаев (15.04.2021), Сергей Ч (22.08.2012), Топпер- (20.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Chong_Kwan (26.08.2012), Pema Sonam (21.08.2012), Буль (21.08.2012), Нико (21.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.08.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Сергей Ч (22.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Иван Петров



----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Chong_Kwan (04.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Eugeny (21.08.2012), Pema Sonam (21.08.2012), Аньезка (21.08.2012), Егор Т (22.08.2012), Иван Денисов (23.08.2012), Мага (23.08.2012), Нико (01.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.08.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Паня (01.04.2013), Фил (22.08.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Лучше сразу в тхеравадины)

----------

Топпер- (21.08.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

Chong_Kwan (04.09.2012), Топпер- (21.08.2012), Юй Кан (04.09.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Иляна (07.09.2012), Паня (28.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2012), Топпер- (31.08.2012)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Антончик (19.06.2014)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

а если тонешь и лишь руки
твои остались над водой
тогда достаточно и пальца
чтоб напоследок всё сказать
© nafankin

----------

Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan



----------

Топпер- (31.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan



----------

Фил (04.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.09.2012), Юй Кан (04.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.09.2012), Иляна (07.09.2012)

----------


## Иляна



----------

Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Топпер- (31.08.2012), Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Пема Дролкар (18.09.2012), Топпер- (31.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan



----------

AlekseyE (22.09.2012), Eugeny (08.09.2012), Shunja (05.09.2012), Алексей Л (30.10.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Иван Денисов (04.09.2012), лесник (04.09.2012), Топпер- (31.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

по рельсам мчится скорый поезд
из бытия в небытие
а я лежу на верхней полке
не зная быть или не быть
© Бес

прости меня я не умею
от одиночества спасать
умею только прозаично
дарить надежду на любовь
© Александра Соколова

олег сказал сегодня в гости
я приглашаю тишину
и вас оксана с вашей мамой
я соответственно не жду
© succus

стоит геолог рядом с дубом
сидит медведь на дубе том
есть у геолога гитара
геолог у медведя есть
© bucho

он знает жизнь он жил когдато
а я не знаю я не жил
как жизнь я спрашиваю он мне
не отвечает никогда
© korobkow

я знаю длинную дорогу
она опасна и трудна
и не нанесена на карты
и никуда не приведет
© djfedos

по фотографии колдунья
могла что хочешь распознать
вот это птичка тычет пальцем
а это мальчик лет шести
© the axy

любовь и смерть живут на курской
пять остановок третий дом
любовь на первом за сиренью
на пятом смерть где провода
© bucho

арсений грязными руками
копается в самом себе
как следствие абсцесс гангрена
и ампутация души
© Таня Горчакова

когда к слепому и глухому
из тьмы во тьму приходит смерть
ни слов ни жестов театральных
а просто за руку берёт
© i-mel

в свои мечты я погружаюсь
все глубже с каждым новым днем
а наверху семья работа
готовят спининги свои
© Юрий Ефимов

Ну, и раз уж, говорят, без картинки нет поста вот - костюмчик для собаки:

----------

AlekseyE (22.09.2012), Lion Miller (08.09.2012), Shunja (05.09.2012), Алевлад (06.09.2012), Александр Кеосаян (08.09.2012), Алексей Е (07.09.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Тант (06.09.2012), Топпер- (31.08.2012), Федор Ф (04.09.2012), Фил (24.09.2012), Юй Кан (04.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сергей Корнев

 Отрывки из книги

*СТО КОАНОВ МЫШОНКА СКР* 
 ═════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════
 (перевод с древнемышиного)

*Предисловие переводчика*
 Это было много столетий назад в одной очень далекой стране. Каждое утро по горной тропе из монастыря Шао-Линь спускался
 маленький серый мышонок. Он спускался вниз, чтобы нести людям мудрость и свет. В лапке он держал волшебную бамбуковую палочку. Этой палочкой он время от времени стукал по голове своих учеников, чтобы до них лучше все доходило. Звали его мышонок Скр. Много историй рассказывают люди про этого мышонка и его друзей. Лучшие из них, числом 100, собраны в этой книге. Говорят, тому, кто все прочитает и поймет, однажды во сне явится маленький серый мышонок, легонько стукнет его по голове своей бамбуковой палочкой и выполнит все желания.

*Коан про медвежат*
 Однажды мышонок Скр спускался по горной тропе из монастыря Шао-Линь. Навстречу ему шел Винни Пух. Винни Пух раньше никогда не видел мышонка Скр, поэтому он спросил:
 "Послушай, мне нужно туда, на вершину горы Шао-Линь, где живет мудрый мышонок Скр. Правильно ли я иду?"
 "Как идешь, так и иди", -- ответил мышонок.
 "А еще, ответь мне пожалуйста, -- продолжал Винни Пух, -- мудрый мышонок Скр обучает в своей школе медвежат?"
 Мышонок пристально посмотрел на него и сказал: "Медвежат не обучает."
 "Как жаль! Значит мне не стоит туда идти? -- огорчился Винни Пух. -- Ведь я как раз медвежонок!"
 "Медвежат мышонок Скр не обучает", -- повторил мышонок Скр и уронил три матрешки: на одной был нарисован мышонок, на другой -- медвежонок, а на третьей -- поросенок.

 И тогда произошло одно из трех:
 1) Винни Пух развинтил все матрешки, и увидел, что там внутри одно и то же. И сразу все понял.
 2) Винни Пух развинтил все матрешки, и увидел, что внутри там пусто. И сразу все понял.
 3) Винни Пух развинтил все матрешки, и увидел, что там внутри нет ни мышат, ни медвежат. И сразу все понял.
 Вопрос: _Что на самом деле понял Винни Пух?_

 Ответ: _Сначала Винни Пух ничего не понял, и тогда мышонок Скр взял свою бамбуковую палочку и стукнул его по голове. Оттуда раздался пустой звук "Боммм!" И тогда Винни Пух понял, что если в голове пусто, то нужно учиться_.

*Коан про дырки в сыре*
 Мышонок Скр сидел на скамейке, пил чай и кушал сыр.
 К нему подошел ослик Ия и спросил: "Я очень умный ослик, не как другие ослы, поэтому скажи мне прямо, мудрый мышонок, что ожидает нас после смерти?"
 Мышонок Скр сначала доел сыр, а потом и говорит ему: "Если ты такой умный, ответь мне сначала на один Вопрос".
 "Хорошо," -- сказал ослик.
 И вот, мышонок встал со своей скамейки и задал ему Вопрос: "Когда мы съедаем сыр, куда деваются дырки?.."
 "Куда деваются дырки от сыра?" -- спросил мышонок.

 Тут ослик Ия все понял, а дальше произошло одно из трех:
1) Он громко закричал "И я! И я!", а потом схватил свою бамбуковую палку и хотел больно стукнуть мышонка Скр прямо по макушке, чтобы оттуда раздался пустой звук "Боммм!". Но мышонок Скр был настороже и успел отбежать в сторону.  2) Ослик Ия взял пустую матрешку, развинтил ее напополам, и показал то, что было внутри, мышонку Скр. И сказал ему: "Вот они, эти дырки, все здесь!"
 "А вот и неправильно, -- сказал мышонок Скр, -- одна дырка -- там!" -- и показал пальцем на дырку в скворечнике.
 3) Ослик Ия поставил чайник на огонь, и они вместе с мышонком Скр, с Пятачком, который принес бублики, и с Винни Пухом, который принес мед и варенье, целый вечер сидели вокруг кипящего чайника, пили чай и смотрели, как из носика высоко в небо уносится пар, и смешивается там с птицами и белыми облаками.
 Они поставили чайник, а потом вместе с мышонком Скр, с другими мышатами, с Пятачком, который принес бублики, и с Винни Пухом, который принес мед и варенье, целый вечер сидели вокруг кипящего чайника, пили чай и считали вечерние звезды. И смотрели, как из носика высоко высоко в небо уносятся клубы пара, и смешиваются там с птицами и розовыми вечерними облаками.
 Мышонок поставил чайник, и они вместе с осликом Ия, и с Пятачком, который принес бублики и связку баранок, и с Винни Пухом, который принес мед и варенье, целый вечер сидели вокруг кипящего чайника. Они пили чай, считали звезды, и смотрели, как из носика вьется струйка пара, уходит вверх, и смешивается там с луной, с птицами и синими ночными облаками.

 Вопрос: _Куда деваются дырки от сыра?_
 Ответ: _А между прочим, дырки в сыре всегда были пустыми дырками, а не только когда сыр скушали_.

*Коан про горшок меда*
 Однажды Винни Пуху захотелось меда. Сначала он хотел просто залезть к пчелам в дупло, но потом передумал, потому что эти пчелы
жили на горе Шао-Линь и слушались только мышонка Скр, и весь мед приносили только ему. Тогда междвежонок придумал одну хитрость. Он пришел к мышонку Скр и сказал: "О мышонок, я принес тебе Мудрый Подарок от ослика Ия, учителя Пустоты. Но сначала ты должен дать Ослику что-то взамен. Например, горшок, наполненный медом с горы Шао-Линь."
 Мышонку очень хотелось узнать, что же за Мудрый Подарок велел передать ему ослик Ия, учитель Пустоты. Он сходил в чулан и принес Винни Пуху полный горшок душистого меда, который собрали пчелы на горе Шао-Линь.
 А Винни Пух схватил этот горшок и в мгновение ока вылизал оттуда весь мед. Потом он еще раз облизал горшок и протянул его мышонку: "Вот, держи. Мудрый ослик Ия, мой учитель, велел передать тебе полный горшок первоклассной Пустоты."
 Мышонок Скр сразу все понял, но не подал виду. Он осторожно взял горшок, заглянул в него и сказал: "Что-то он не кажется мне полным до краев. Не пролил ли ты часть Пустоты, пока бежал сюда?"
 "А это не страшно, -- нашелся Винни Пух, -- потому что мудрый ослик Ия всегда говорит нам, что важна только та Пустота, которая сидит в твоей собственной голове и которая помогает тебе найти свой Путь в Темноте."
 Услышав это, мышонок Скр немного подумал и сказал: "Ну так давай же добавим в этот горшок той Пустоты, о которой говорил ослик Ия, и тогда ты обязательно найдешь свой Путь в Темноте."
 С этими словами он надел пустой горшок медвежонку на голову, чтобы Пустота, которая была в голове, добавилась к Пустоте,оторая была в горшке.
 Голова медвежонка застряла в горшке, и долго еще потом он бегал по горе Шао-Линь, стучал головой о стволы деревьев и искал свой Путь в Темноте.

 Вопрос: _А что подумали пчелы?_
 Ответ: _А пчелы собирали мед._

*Коан про сон*
 Однажды Винни Пух приснился мышонку Скр и спросил его: "Правда ли, что весь мир -- это сон, а мы на самом деле спим?
 Мышонок Скр ничего не ответил.
 На следующую ночь Винни Пух снова приснился мышонку Скр и спросил его: "Правда ли, что мы на самом деле спим, и все присходит во сне?"
 Мышонок Скр ничего не ответил, и только стукнул его по голове своей бамбуковой палочкой, чтобы не мешал спать.
 На третью ночь Винни Пух снова приснился мышонку Скр и спросил его: "Правда ли, что мы все спим, и все происходит во сне?"
 И тогда мышонок Скр взял свою палку и погнался за ним, чтобы стукнуть по голове. А Винни Пух стал убегать.

 А затем произошло одно из трех:
1) Мышонок Скр догнал медвежонка, стукнул его по голове, и оттуда раздался пустой звук "Боммм!". От этого звука они оба проснулись.
 2) Мышонок Скр гнался, гнался за Винни Пухом, и вдруг вспомнил, что он на самом деле и есть Винни Пух, а это ему все приснилось.
 3) Бамбуковая палочка, которую держал в руке мышонок Скр, вдруг вспомнила, что она на самом деле и есть Винни Пух, а это ей все приснилось.
 Вопрос: _Правда ли, что мы на самом деле спим, и все происходит во сне?_
 Ответ: _Спи, и не мешай спать другим_.


*Коан про Неправильные Деревья горы Шао-Линь*
 Однажды мышонок Скр спускался по горной тропе из монастыря Шао-Линь. Навстречу ему шел Вини-Пух.
 Винни Пух остановил его и спросил: "Сколько звезд на небе?"
 "Пересчитай сначала Неправильные Деревья, что растут на горе Шао-Линь, и потом только спрашивай про звезды", -- ответил ему мышонок.
 Тогда Винни Пух позвал Поросенка, и они вместе стали считать Неправильные Деревья, что растут на горе Шао-Линь.
 Чтобы не сбиться со счета, к каждому посчитанному дереву они привязывали розовую ленточку. И шли дальше.
 Так они обошли вершину горы Шао-Линь тридцать три раза. А Неправильные Деревья все никак не кончались.
 И тогда Винни Пух с Поросенком сели и призадумались. И вот что они решили.
1) "Эти деревья не кончаются, потому что они неправильные."
 2) "Мы сами неправильные, поэтому не можем пересчитать эти деревья."
 3) "Мы неправильно считаем эти Неправильные Деревья, поэтому у нас ничего не получается."
 Вопрос: _Почему Винни Пух с Поросенком никак не могли посчитать Неправильные Деревья?_
 Ответ: _Потому что хитрый мышонок Скр шел следом за ними и отвязывал ленточки_.

----------

AndyZ (05.09.2012), Chong_Kwan (07.09.2012), Shunja (05.09.2012), Алексей Е (07.09.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Топпер- (31.08.2012), Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AndyZ (05.09.2012), Anthony (01.09.2012), Chong_Kwan (04.09.2012), Eugeny (01.09.2012), Shunja (05.09.2012), SlavaR (01.09.2012), Алевлад (01.09.2012), Алексей Е (07.09.2012), Буль (31.08.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Егор Т (31.08.2012), Иван Денисов (04.09.2012), Карло (02.09.2012), Кузьмич (01.09.2012), Михаил Угамов (01.09.2012), Ондрий (31.08.2012), Пема Ванчук (01.09.2012), Фил (04.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.09.2012), Шавырин (31.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AndyZ (05.09.2012), Anthony (01.09.2012), Chong_Kwan (04.09.2012), Eugeny (01.09.2012), Homer (01.09.2012), Lanky (01.09.2012), Olle (01.09.2012), Pyro (01.09.2012), Shunja (05.09.2012), SlavaR (01.09.2012), Yuu (18.10.2012), Алексей Е (07.09.2012), Буль (01.09.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.09.2012), Дмитрий Белов (01.09.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.09.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Егор Т (01.09.2012), Иван Петров (07.09.2012), Карло (02.09.2012), Кузьмич (01.09.2012), Кунсанг (01.09.2012), лесник (01.09.2012), Михаил Угамов (01.09.2012), Нико (01.09.2012), Ондрий (01.09.2012), Рахель (02.09.2012), Роман М (29.04.2013), Фил (04.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.09.2012), Шавырин (06.09.2012), Юй Кан (01.09.2012)

----------


## лесник

Здесь больше: буддийские плакаты.

----------

Shunja (05.09.2012), Джигме (04.09.2012), Иван Денисов (04.09.2012), Иляна (07.09.2012), Нико (04.09.2012), Пема Ванчук (09.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan



----------

Pyro (05.09.2012), Shunja (05.09.2012), Алексей Е (07.09.2012), Егор Т (06.09.2012), Нико (04.09.2012), Топпер- (04.09.2012), Федор Ф (04.09.2012), Фил (04.09.2012), Юй Кан (04.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Марс отакуэ?

----------

AndyZ (05.09.2012), Anthony (05.09.2012), Chong_Kwan (05.09.2012), Olle (05.09.2012), Pyro (05.09.2012), Shunja (05.09.2012), Алевлад (05.09.2012), Алексей Е (07.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (06.09.2012), Джигме (05.09.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Егор Т (06.09.2012), Кузьмич (07.09.2012), Сергей Ч (07.09.2012), Федор Ф (05.09.2012), Фил (05.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2012), Чиффа (06.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Eugeny (06.09.2012), Буль (06.09.2012), Джигме (06.09.2012), Иляна (07.09.2012), Нико (06.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2012), Сергей Ч (07.09.2012)

----------


## Джигме



----------

Chong_Kwan (07.09.2012), Eugeny (08.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (07.09.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Кузьмич (09.09.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (06.09.2012), Фил (07.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan



----------

Pema Sonam (08.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (07.09.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.09.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Иван Петров (07.09.2012), Нико (11.09.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Пема Ванчук (09.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2012), Фил (07.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan



----------

Иван Денисов (20.09.2012), Фил (07.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Ах, эта Свадьба, свадьба, свадьба пела и плясала... И крылья эту свадьбу вдаль несли. Широкой этой свадьбе было места мало...

----------

Bob (07.09.2012), Chong_Kwan (07.09.2012), Pedma Kalzang (08.09.2012), Pyro (07.09.2012), Алевлад (07.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (07.09.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.09.2012), Дмитрий С (07.09.2012), Егор Т (08.09.2012), Иляна (07.09.2012), Кузьмич (07.09.2012), лесник (07.09.2012), Ондрий (07.09.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Фил (07.09.2012)

----------


## SlavaR



----------

Dron (07.09.2012), Eugeny (07.09.2012), Neroli (07.09.2012), Pyro (07.09.2012), Алевлад (07.09.2012), Алексей Е (07.09.2012), Буль (07.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (07.09.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.09.2012), Егор Т (08.09.2012), Кузьмич (09.09.2012), лесник (10.09.2012), Топпер- (07.09.2012), Фил (09.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Сейчас вылетит птичка (и мало не покажется):

----------

Chong_Kwan (07.09.2012), Olle (07.09.2012), Pyro (07.09.2012), Алевлад (07.09.2012), Алексей Е (07.09.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Егор Т (08.09.2012), Кузьмич (09.09.2012), Фил (09.09.2012), Чиффа (01.11.2012), Юй Кан (07.09.2012)

----------


## Eugeny



----------

Pyro (10.09.2012), Джигме (16.09.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Иван Денисов (20.09.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (10.09.2012), Фил (10.09.2012)

----------


## Eugeny



----------

Anthony (10.09.2012), Кузьмич (10.09.2012), Фил (10.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Раз уж Буратино обвинили в том, что он является экстремистом, пародируя Иисуса http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/1031689/ , может подать иск с требованием признать экстремистским  "Житие св. Иоасафа, Царевича Индийского"?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (10.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Делюсь ноу-хау. : )

Быль. Вчера.
Дочка одевает внука (два года и два мес.) для выхода на улицу.
На улице -- мелкий дождь и крупный ветер...
Задача: одеть на чадо куртку, застегнув её в упор под подбородок, а потом ещё и расправить смятый ворот и накинуть капюшон...
Решается, оказалось, тремя простыми командами:
1) "Марк, как мы гордимся своей страной?" (внук самозабвенно задирает нос потолку и куртка застёгивается, как надо);
2) "А как мы думаем о себе?" (внук устремляет нос в пол и ворот расправляется спокойно);
3) "Теперь просто смотри на меня" (накидывается капюшон).
Итого: ребёнок готов к выходу на дождь и ветер.

----------

Alexey Elkin (22.10.2012), Chong_Kwan (15.09.2012), Shunja (11.09.2012), Алевлад (18.09.2012), Алик (04.12.2012), Дмитрий С (10.09.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Иван Денисов (20.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2012), Федор Ф (11.09.2012), Фил (10.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Anthony (10.09.2012), Bob (10.09.2012), Chong_Kwan (11.09.2012), Eugeny (10.09.2012), Sojj (23.09.2012), Буль (10.09.2012), Дхармананда (15.09.2012), Иван Денисов (20.09.2012), Карло (17.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.09.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Пема Ванчук (10.09.2012)

----------


## Lion Miller

xxx: Буддисты нашли реинкарнацию Стива Джобса
yyy: ага, видимо из предложенных игрушек ребенок выбрал надкусанное яблоко. Ко всему мелкому и мягкому отнесся с презрением, а маленький зеленый робот вызвал истерику.

----------

Иван Петров (21.09.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (20.09.2012), Georgiy (20.09.2012), Homer (20.09.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.09.2012), Дхармананда (18.09.2012), Иван Денисов (25.09.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Федор Ф (18.09.2012), Фил (24.09.2012), Чиффа (29.09.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

Chong_Kwan (19.09.2012), Georgiy (20.09.2012), Иван Петров (24.09.2012), Нико (03.10.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

Aion (20.09.2012), AndyZ (19.09.2012), Chong_Kwan (19.09.2012), Pedma Kalzang (17.09.2012), Алевлад (18.09.2012), Егор Т (20.09.2012), Иван Денисов (24.09.2012), Иван Петров (24.09.2012), Кузьмич (18.09.2012), Максимилианус (18.09.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (18.09.2012), Фил (24.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

из лагерей вернулись дети
печально смотрят на людей
а те хватают их целуют
так ничего и не поняв
© Дей

оксана лучше николая
талант харизма интеллект
а николай всего лишь сильный
счастливый добрый и дурак
© Сергей Скуднев

мы все летим на самолете
мы едем в поезде в авто
а вот земля она тоскует
по нежному теплу ступней
© Артем Бочаров

да вы хамло кричит аркадий
я вас бы вызвал на дуэль
кабы не ваш почтенный возраст
и то что вы моя жена
© Денис Хлиманков

я подготовился к зимовке
связал колючие носки
купил чеснок заклеил окна
теперь заклеиваю дверь
© ffairhair

в моём счастливом детстве нету
ни табуреток ни стишков
есть губы в земляничном соке
и на ладони стрекоза
© kenga

я голосую за енота
по крайней мере он пушыст
по крайней мере он надёжен
и через пару лет умрёт
© mihafrodo

вот улечу владимир думал 
переодевшись журавлем 
кто ж поведет лосось на нерест 
цикад научит стрекотать
© Вадим Ковалев

----------

Georgiy (20.09.2012), Дхармананда (18.09.2012), Кузьмич (18.09.2012), Фил (24.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Это зайчик

----------

Aion (20.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2012), Фил (18.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2012)

----------


## Wyrd



----------

Aion (20.09.2012), Ostap (03.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.09.2012), Дхармананда (18.09.2012), Паня (01.04.2013), Сергей Ч (18.09.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Чиффа (29.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Алевлад (28.09.2012), Буль (20.09.2012), Паня (01.04.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Буль (20.09.2012), Нико (03.10.2012), Паня (01.04.2013), Федор Ф (20.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Медведь под шубой под выпускным яйцом

----------

Chong_Kwan (20.09.2012), Georgiy (20.09.2012), Olle (20.09.2012), Буль (20.09.2012), Егор Т (20.09.2012), Максимилианус (20.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Медведь под шубой под выпускным яйцом


Это не выпускное яйцо. Это яичница-болтунья.  :Wink:

----------

Пема Ванчук (27.09.2012), Топпер- (20.09.2012), Фил (20.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А из чего приготовлен мишка?

----------


## Иван Петров



----------

Wyrd (21.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (20.09.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.09.2012), Кузьмич (22.09.2012), Михаил Угамов (20.09.2012), Пема Ванчук (23.09.2012), Фил (21.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2012), Чиффа (29.09.2012), Шавырин (21.09.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 10941

----------

Neroli (21.09.2012), Pyro (21.09.2012), SlavaR (21.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (20.09.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.09.2012), Карма Палджор (21.09.2012), Кузьмич (22.09.2012), Михаил Угамов (20.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2012)

----------


## Борис Оширов

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buW0bj7ioQI

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Джигме (23.09.2012), Кузьмич (22.09.2012), Михаил Угамов (22.09.2012), Нико (03.10.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (27.09.2012), Фил (21.09.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Чиффа (29.09.2012), Юй Кан (21.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Собак-модератор.

----------

SlavaR (21.09.2012), Александр Кеосаян (22.09.2012), Дхармананда (29.09.2012), Иван Петров (21.09.2012), Михаил Угамов (22.09.2012), Нико (03.10.2012), Ондрий (21.09.2012), Фил (21.09.2012), Чиффа (29.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 


Предприимчивая белко-бабка: орешками приторговывает.

----------

Chong_Kwan (21.09.2012), Eugeny (21.09.2012), Джигме (23.09.2012), Дхармананда (29.09.2012), Иван Петров (21.09.2012), Фил (21.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

фломастером рисую маме
улыбку в паспорте и пусть
все милиционеры знают
на ком жениться надо им
© Мидори

бобер пингвину не товарищ
сказал заносчиво бобер
бобер бобру то не товарищ
сказал с презрением пингвин
© kingpest

увидев свет в конце туннеля
олег почувствовал подвох
хотел бежать но поздно светы
уже заметили его
© ironichna-osoba

евгений пристрастился к сексу
и даже приобрёл жену
но оказалось секса мало
и много денег и возни
© supposedly-me

домой паталогоанатом
с мешком пришел ворчит жена
шипит и боком ходит кошка
опять работу на дом взял
© Вадим Ковалев

блестя затылками пельмени
хинкали в подворотне бьют
но чу вдруг тот что был на стрёме
кричит атас идут манты
© iXti@ndbIr

когда помру ко мне слетятся
все комары которых я
вскормил своею теплой кровью
и в рай на крылышках внесут
© Мидори

несется ветер по бульвару
шурша осеннею листвой
и вдруг находит сторублевку
и дует в сторону ларька 
© Бес

увидел жопу анжелики
и вдруг подумал а ведь я
не создавал бэкапа данных
уже достаточно давно 
© оман

я удалил тебя из жизни
а ты там появилась вновь
ведь я не перезагрузился
и даже куки не потёр
© ab

----------

Джигме (23.09.2012), Дхармананда (29.09.2012), Фил (24.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Александр Кеосаян (22.09.2012), Джигме (23.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Сельские войны. Атака трактористов. Село Джедаево.

----------

Dron (29.09.2012), Алевлад (28.09.2012), Буль (24.09.2012), Джигме (03.10.2012), Дмитрий Белов (27.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.09.2012)

----------


## Wyrd



----------

Содпа Тхарчен (27.09.2012)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Советские плакаты для буддистов.

----------

Dechen Norzang (28.10.2012)

----------


## Eugeny



----------

Буль (28.09.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (28.09.2012), Фил (27.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Bob (28.09.2012), Eugeny (27.09.2012), Joy (03.10.2012), Osh (01.10.2012), Wyrd (27.09.2012), Алевлад (28.09.2012), Алексей Л (30.10.2012), Буль (28.09.2012), Джигме (03.10.2012), Дхармананда (29.09.2012), Егор Т (29.09.2012), Иван Денисов (28.09.2012), Игорь Ю (07.10.2012), Максимилианус (27.09.2012), Михаил Угамов (27.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2012), Сергей Хос (05.10.2012), Сергей Ч (27.09.2012), Фил (27.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2012), Чиффа (29.09.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Алевлад (28.09.2012), Аньезка (01.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.09.2012), Дхармананда (29.09.2012), Игорь Ю (07.10.2012), Кузьмич (28.09.2012), Михаил Угамов (28.09.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2012), Фил (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2012), Чиффа (29.09.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

Вложение 10973

----------

Буль (28.09.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.09.2012), Дхармананда (29.09.2012), Егор Т (29.09.2012), Иван Денисов (28.09.2012), Игорь Ю (07.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (28.09.2012), Нико (01.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2012), Чиффа (29.09.2012), Юй Кан (02.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Европейский метод достижения Ниббаны:

----------

Eugeny (29.09.2012), Pyro (02.10.2012), Sojj (29.09.2012), Иван Петров (29.09.2012), Нико (01.10.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

Pyro (02.10.2012), Буль (01.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (03.10.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Фил (02.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

А это похоже мышь обидела сыр

----------

Pyro (02.10.2012), Дхармананда (02.10.2012), Иван Денисов (02.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Нико (03.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Epihod (03.10.2012), Eugeny (02.10.2012), Буль (02.10.2012), Джигме (03.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.10.2012), Иван Денисов (02.10.2012), Игорь Ю (07.10.2012), Нико (02.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012), Фил (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012), Юань Дин (03.10.2012), Юй Кан (02.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Дхармананда (02.10.2012), Кузьмич (03.10.2012), Нико (02.10.2012), Фил (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Eugeny (02.10.2012), Дхармананда (02.10.2012), Иван Петров (04.10.2012), Игорь Ю (07.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2012), Фил (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Вегетарианство?

----------

Eugeny (02.10.2012), Алевлад (04.10.2012), Аньезка (02.10.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.10.2012), Иван Денисов (02.10.2012), Нико (02.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.10.2012), Ондрий (03.10.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Сергей Ч (02.10.2012), Фил (03.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012), Энн Тэ (03.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Epihod (03.10.2012), Homer (03.10.2012), Алексей Л (30.10.2012), Аньезка (03.10.2012), Дхармананда (03.10.2012), Иван Денисов (02.10.2012), Кузьмич (03.10.2012), Нико (03.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.10.2012), Ондрий (03.10.2012), Федор Ф (03.10.2012), Фил (03.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2012), Энн Тэ (03.10.2012), Юань Дин (03.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Это и есть материнская плата?

----------

Карма Палджор (03.10.2012), Ондрий (03.10.2012), Фил (03.10.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

в обнимку со стеклянной банкой 
в столицу едет пионер 
везет на смотыр достижений 
макет трех литров пустоты
© Znake

вы так смущенно парковались
так газовали невпопад
так робко нажимали тормоз
признайтесь я ваш первый джип
© daffnie

когда я маленький и голый
смеясь по улице бежал
все поголовно умилялись
теперь эффект совсем другой
© Артурыч

куда уходит наше детство
спросил у мамы сын матвей
мое ушло на сигареты
на пиво секс и на тебя
© Mиko

я разберу тебя на части
почищу снова соберу
но чуть стройней и чтоб деталей
ещё хватило на кота
© vogon

ванильный запах разложенья
меня преследует во сне
в мороженом и поцелуях
твоих настойчиво живых
© Znake

часы на кухне бьют двенадцать
оксана прерывает секс
бежит собрав в охапку вещи
теряет кожаный сапог
© kingpest

я сотворил сегодня бога
он в бета версии пока
людьми тестируется в мире
в котором мы теперь живем
© Znake

побойся бога антонина
супруге шепчет николай
а бог шипит в другое ухо
не бойся тоня бей козла
© Кальвия Криспинилла

коты боятся пылесоса
не из за шума и возни
их гложет неопределенность
и энтропия черных дыр
© Филипп Шутов

я увезу тебя на север
к сугробам и седым снегам
к огромным звёздам в синем небе
а сам уеду в геленжик
© Алексей Дедяев

спустя года спокойно мирно
добро и зло во мне живут
и одеяло врозь не тянут
ложась по очереди спать
© Роман Баснер

чем год стоять и ждать как дура
когда из армии придёт
я выйду ненадолго замуж
и посмотрю как там чего
© ab

скачай меня из интернета
а если я не пригожусь
то закачай меня обратно
сменив полярность в проводах
© enotas & ветер

на входе у ночного клуба
охранник павлу говорит
придется девушку оставить
у нас тут со своей нельзя
© Максим Шоничев

сама с собой порою споря
я удивляюсь одному
что ту которая разумней
не слушаю я никогда
© Pikku - Myy

они добрались до бозона
угрюмо ктото произнес
все меньше остается наших
еще не пойманных частиц
© Покемон

гляжу в глаза петра и вижу
сперва говно потом свинью
и лишь на донце человека
который денег должен мне
© supposedly-me

----------

Аньезка (04.10.2012), Дхармананда (06.10.2012), лесник (04.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2012), Сергей Хос (05.10.2012), Федор Ф (04.10.2012), Фил (04.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------


## Аньезка



----------


## Топпер



----------

Alex (10.10.2012), Eugeny (05.10.2012), Wyrd (05.10.2012), Буль (05.10.2012), Джигме (26.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.11.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дхармананда (06.10.2012), Егор Т (10.10.2012), Иван Денисов (05.10.2012), Игорь Ю (07.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.10.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Сергей Хос (05.10.2012), Фил (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Eugeny



----------

Джигме (26.10.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Человек пришел в полицию http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTWmc...eature=related

----------


## Буль



----------

Alexey Elkin (10.10.2012), AndyZ (25.10.2012), Pyro (10.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (10.10.2012), Алик (13.11.2012), Джигме (26.10.2012), Дмитрий Белов (24.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.11.2012), Дхармананда (11.10.2012), Егор Т (10.10.2012), Иван Денисов (04.11.2012), Карло (13.10.2012), Кеин (07.11.2019), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (09.10.2012), Фил (10.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Изо на тему: ищи похоть в уме своем, а не в женщинах

----------

Neroli (10.10.2012), Pyro (10.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Neroli (10.10.2012), Pema Sonam (10.10.2012), Pyro (10.10.2012), Аньезка (09.10.2012), Дхармананда (11.10.2012), Егор Т (10.10.2012), Кузьмич (10.10.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2012), Сергей Хос (14.10.2012), Содпа Т (22.11.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012), Фил (10.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Чиффа (24.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

Европейский суд (по правам человека?) не в праве вызывать кого-то куда-то повесткой.

----------


## Дхармананда

А вы были в нашем метро?

----------

Eugeny (25.10.2012), Джигме (26.10.2012), лесник (16.10.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (25.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Чиффа (24.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

Очень смеялся над безграмотностью авторов, которые плохо учились в школе, и теперь "раскрывают нам глаза". Рекомендую  :Smilie:

----------

Дхармананда (17.10.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

Как звучали бы поговорки если бы их придумывали теоретики. 

"Дуалистический принцип использования сельскохозяйственных орудий на гидроповерхности" (Вилами по воде писано) 

"Бинарный характер высказываний индивидуума утратившего социальную активность" (Бабушка надвое сказала) 

"Проблемы транспортировки жидкостей в сосудах с переменной структурой плотности" (Hосить воду в решете) 

"Оптимизация динамики работы тягового средства передвижения, связанная с устранением изначально деструктивной транспортной единицы" (Баба с возу - кобыле легче) 

"Слабо выраженная актуальность применения клавишных инструментов в среде лиц духовного звания" (на фига попу гармонь) 

"Hестандартные методы лечения сколиоза путем отправления ритуальных услуг" (горбатого могила исправит) 

"Проблемы повышения мелкодисперсионности оксида двухатомного водорода механическим путем" (толочь воду в ступе) 

"Латентные возможности использования вербальных средств общения для оптимизации труда" (пошел на...) 

"Положительное воздействие низкого коэффициента интеллекта на увеличение совокупности задач в процессе осуществления трудовой деятельности (работа дураков любит) 

"Солипсизм домашней птицы по отношению к нежвачным млекопитающим отряда парнокопытных" (гусь свинье не товарищ) 

"Характерные внешние приметы как повод для узурпации наиболее благоприятного социального статуса на рынке" (со свиным рылом да в калашный ряд) 

"Антропоморфический подход к созданию брачной ячейки" (кому и кобыла невеста) 

"Синдром отказа от легитимизации, опирающийся на отсутствие возможностей быстрой идентификации личности" (я не я, и лошадь не моя) 

"Влияние сезонно-погодных условий на процесс бухгалтерского учета пернатых" (цыплят по осени считают) 

"Амбивалентная природа нейронных импульсов, испускаемых корой головного мозга" (и хочется, и колется) 

"Закономерности соотношения длины ороговевшего эпидермиса с количеством серого вещества в черепной коробке" (волос долог, да ум короток) 

"Разновидность юридического акта, превалирующего над валютными средствами" (уговор дороже денег) 

"Hедопустимость использования типовых элементов жилищной архитектуры при отрицании кульминационного проявления созерцательно-осязательных эмоций" (любовь не картошка, не выбросишь в окошко) 

"Hейтральность вкусовых характеристик растения семейства крестоцветных по отношению к овощным культурам средней полосы России" (хрен редьки не слаще) 

"Антитезисные свойства умственно-неполноценных субъектов в контексте выполнения государственных нормативных актов" (дуракам закон не писан) 

"Отсутствие прогресса-регресса в метаболизме организма при изменении соотношения жиров и углеводов в традиционном блюде оседлых народов" (кашу маслом не испортишь) 

"Место насекомовидных в иерархических системах пирамидального типа" (всяк сверчок знай свой шесток) 

"Закономерность возрастания личностной ценности субъекта после получения травматического опыта" (за одного битого двух небитых дают)

----------

Дхармананда (17.10.2012), Иван Горяинов (04.03.2013), Кузьмич (16.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2012), Содпа Т (22.11.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Чиффа (24.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

— Говорят, РПЦ требует уголовного наказания за утверждение, что Патриарх не верит в Бога.
— А по какой статье, извините?
— За разглашение государственной тайны!

----------

Chong_Kwan (04.06.2013), Eugeny (25.10.2012), Алевлад (25.10.2012), Иван Денисов (04.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (25.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Взгляд бодхисаттвы на мир:


будьте как дети )))

----------

AndyZ (25.10.2012), Eugeny (25.10.2012), Алик (13.11.2012), Аньезка (17.10.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дордже (06.11.2012), Нико (26.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012), Фил (25.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Чиффа (24.10.2012), Юй Кан (15.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AndyZ (25.10.2012), Eugeny (25.10.2012), Pedma Kalzang (25.10.2012), Джигме (26.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.11.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дордже (06.11.2012), Дхармананда (24.10.2012), Иван Денисов (04.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012), Фил (25.10.2012), Чиффа (24.10.2012), Юй Кан (24.10.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Дзен-пазл. Собрать его почти невозможно, но если вы все же соберете, то получите в награду белый прямоугольник — Дзен в чистом виде.
Все фигурки белые, все разной формы.

----------

AndyZ (25.10.2012), Eugeny (25.10.2012), Neroli (25.10.2012), Алик (13.11.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012), Фил (25.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2012), Чиффа (24.10.2012), Юй Кан (24.10.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

Маркион (24.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

AndyZ (25.10.2012), Eugeny (25.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012)

----------


## Падма Осел

Вложение 11130

----------

Содпа Т (22.11.2012), Юй Кан (24.10.2012)

----------


## Платон

Тема создана для коллекционирования фотографий и вообще прикольных картинок, как либо связанных с Учением Будды!

----------

Eugeny (25.10.2012), Буль (24.10.2012), Джигме (26.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.11.2012), Дондог (10.05.2016), Максимилианус (24.10.2012), Сауди (28.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012), Фил (25.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Чиффа (24.10.2012)

----------


## Платон

Что мы знаем о мире? Мицелий это несколько километров совершенно незнакомой нам жизни! :Wink:

----------

Дхармананда (26.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

2030-й год.Фурсенко делает доклад:
-я облетел весь земной шар!Такого образования как у нас нет нигде!
голоса из зала:
-земля плоская
-предметы тяжелее воздуха,они летать не могут..
-А если что и взлетит с божьей помощью,то разобьется о небесную твердь...

----------

Алексей Л (30.10.2012), Джигме (26.10.2012), Дхармананда (26.10.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Сауди (28.10.2012), Топпер- (25.10.2012), Фил (26.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (02.11.2012), SlavaR (26.10.2012), Алевлад (01.11.2012), Алик (13.11.2012), Буль (26.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.11.2012), Дхармананда (26.10.2012), Егор Т (26.10.2012), Кузьмич (28.10.2012), Кунсанг (26.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2012), Фил (26.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2012), Юй Кан (26.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

AndyZ (26.10.2012), Dechen Norzang (30.10.2012), Аньезка (27.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (08.11.2012), Джигме (26.10.2012), Дхармананда (26.10.2012), Иван Денисов (26.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.10.2012), Падма Осел (27.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (05.11.2012), Homer (29.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (08.11.2012), Zom (29.10.2012), Алик (13.11.2012), Дхармананда (28.10.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

AndyZ (02.11.2012), Homer (29.11.2012), Neroli (29.10.2012), Wyrd (29.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (29.10.2012), Алик (13.11.2012), Германн (30.10.2012), Иван Петров (06.11.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), Максимилианус (29.10.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Нико (08.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.10.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2012), Чиффа (01.11.2012), Юй Кан (29.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Нострадамус тычет своего кота носом в башмак, приговаривая: "Ну вот кто? Кто?! Кто здесь нагадит через полчаса?!!"

----------

Aion (02.11.2012), AlekseyE (05.11.2012), AndyZ (02.11.2012), Бо (15.11.2012), Джигме (30.10.2012), Иван Денисов (12.11.2012), Иван Петров (06.11.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.10.2012), Топпер- (29.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Aion (02.11.2012), AlekseyE (05.11.2012), AndyZ (02.11.2012), Anthony (01.11.2012), Neroli (29.10.2012), Zom (29.10.2012), Алевлад (01.11.2012), Алексей Л (30.10.2012), Джигме (30.10.2012), Дордже (06.11.2012), Иван Денисов (04.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.10.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (29.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Из-за одного гражданина, отменившего зимнее время, конец света в России наступит на час раньше!

----------

AlekseyE (05.11.2012), Anthony (01.11.2012), Алевлад (01.11.2012), Германн (02.11.2012), Джигме (02.11.2012), Михаил Угамов (02.11.2012), Топпер- (02.11.2012), Фил (01.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Aion (02.11.2012), Akaguma (02.11.2012), AlekseyE (05.11.2012), Anthony (02.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (08.11.2012), Vladiimir (02.11.2012), Zom (02.11.2012), Алексей Л (02.11.2012), Алик (13.11.2012), Буль (02.11.2012), Германн (02.11.2012), Дхармананда (02.11.2012), Егор Т (02.11.2012), Иван Петров (06.11.2012), Карло (14.11.2012), Кузьмич (03.11.2012), Кунсанг (03.11.2012), лесник (02.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Михаил Угамов (02.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.11.2012), Фил (03.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.11.2012), Дхармананда (02.11.2012), Иван Петров (06.11.2012), Кузьмич (03.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2012), Топпер- (02.11.2012), Фил (03.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (05.11.2012), AndyZ (06.11.2012), Anthony (06.11.2012), Антончик (19.06.2014), Буль (05.11.2012), Джигме (07.11.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.11.2012), Иван Денисов (12.11.2012), лесник (06.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Михаил Угамов (06.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.11.2012), Топпер- (04.11.2012), Фил (05.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров



----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.11.2012), Алик (13.11.2012), Буль (06.11.2012), Дордже (06.11.2012), Егор Т (06.11.2012), Михаил Угамов (06.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.11.2012), ПавелПас (11.11.2018), Топпер- (06.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.11.2012), Pyro (08.11.2012), Буль (06.11.2012), Денис Евгеньев (08.11.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.11.2012), Иван Денисов (12.11.2012), Михаил Угамов (06.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.11.2012), Топпер- (08.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Дхармананда (08.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2012)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Михаил Угамов (08.11.2012), Фил (08.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Pema Sonam (08.11.2012), Буль (08.11.2012), Егор Т (09.11.2012), Нико (08.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2012), Фил (08.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На отдыхе

----------

Топпер- (08.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

«Наша Таня громко плачет - уронила в речку мячик...»
В интерпретации разных поэтов.



Маяковский:

В этом мире
Ничто
Не вечно,
Вот и теперь
Матерись или плачь:
Прямо с берега
Сверзился в речку
Девочки Тани
Мяч.
Слезы хлещут
Из глаз у Тани.
Не реви!
Не будь
Плаксивою девой!
Пойдем за водой -
И мячик достанем.
Левой!
Левой!
Левой!

Гораций:

Громко рыдает Татьяна, горе её безутешно;
Вниз с розопламенных щек слёзы струятся рекой;
Девичьим играм в саду беззаботно она предавалась -
Мяч озорной удержать в тонких перстах не смогла;
Выпрыгнул резвый скакун, по склону вниз устремился,
С края утеса скользнув, упал в бурнопенный поток.
Милая дева, не плачь, утрата твоя исцелима;
Есть повеленье рабам - свежей воды привезти;
Стойки, отважны они, ко всякой работе привычны -
Смело пустятся вплавь, и мячик вернется к тебе.

Блок:

Безутешно рыдает Татьяна,
И слеза, словно кровь, горяча;
Ей припала сердечная рана
От упавшего в речку мяча.

То прерывно вздыхает, то стонет,
Вспоминая былую игру.
Не печалься. Твой мяч не потонет -
Мы достанем его ввечеру.

Крылов:

Девица некая по имени Татьяна,
Умом изрядная и телом без изъяна,
В деревне дни влача,
Не мыслила себе досуга без мяча.
То ножкою поддаст, то ручкою толкнет,
И, заигравшись с ним, не слышит и вполуха.
Господь не уберег, случилася проруха -
Игривый мяч упал в пучину вод.
Рыдает, слезы льет несчастная Татьяна;
А водовоз Кузьма - тот, что всегда вполпьяна, -
Картуз совлек
И тако рек:
«Да полно, барышня! Сия беда - не горе.
Вот Сивку запрягу, и за водою вскоре
Помчуся вскачь.
Багор-то мой остер, ведро мое просторно -
Из речки я умело и проворно
Добуду мяч».
Мораль: не так просты простые водовозы.
Кто знает толк в воде, тот утишает слезы.

Есенин

Хороша была Танюша, краше не было в селе,
Красной рюшкою по белу сарафан на подоле.
У оврага за плетнями ходит Таня ввечеру,
И ногой пинает мячик - любит странную игру.

Вышел парень, поклонился кучерявой головой:
"разреши, душа-Татьяна, тоже пнуть его ногой?"
Побледнела, словно саван, схолодела, как роса.
Душегубкою-змеею развилась ее коса.

"Ой ты, парень синеглазый, не в обиду я скажу,
я его ногою пнула, а теперь не нахожу".
"Не грусти, моя Танюша, видно, мяч пошёл ко дну,
если ты меня полюбишь, я тотчас за ним нырну".

Лермонтов

Белеет мячик одинокий
в тумане речки голубой -
сбежал от Тани недалёкой,
оставил берег свой родной...

Играют волны - ветер свищет,
а Таня плачет и кричит,
она свой мяч упрямо ищет,
за ним по берегу бежит.

Под ним струя светлей лазури,
над ним луч солнца золотой...
А он, мятежный, просит бури,
как будто в бурях есть покой!

Пушкин

Татьяна, милая Татьяна!
С тобой теперь я слезы лью:
река глубOка и туманна,
игрушку чудную свою
с моста случайно уронила...
О, как ты этот мяч любила!
Ты горько плачешь и зовёшь...
Не плачь! Ты мячик свой найдёшь,
он в бурной речке не утонет,
ведь мяч - не камень, не бревно,
не погрузИтся он на дно,
его поток бурлящий гонит,
течёт по лугу, через лес
к плотине близлежащей ГЭС.

Японский вариант:

Потеряла лицо Таня-тян
Плачет о мяче, укатившемся в пруд.
Возьми себя в руки, дочь самурая.

----------

AlekseyE (08.11.2012), Bob (08.11.2012), Lion Miller (09.11.2012), Pema Sonam (08.11.2012), Pyro (08.11.2012), SlavaR (08.11.2012), Алик (13.11.2012), Буль (08.11.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.11.2012), Кунсанг (08.11.2012), Леонид Ш (08.11.2012), Митяй (08.11.2012), Михаил Угамов (08.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.11.2012), Сергей Хос (15.11.2012), Тант (08.11.2012), Фил (08.11.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

И -- русские самочинные буддийские варианты, канувшие некогда в теме "Анекдоты":

 ***

Наша Таня громко плачет:
 уронила в речку мячик.
 А кто жадничал: “Мое…”?
 Карма, Таня, е-мое

 ***

 Наша Таня громко плачет:
 уронила в речку мячик.
 - Тише, Таня, – учит дзен. –
 Мяч покинул мира плен.

 ***

Наша Маша кармы патчит --
 молвит, кинув в речку мячик:

 «Кто мне мяч, помыв, вернёт,
 махапунью обретёт!»

 Маша хнычет, Маша плачет…
 Всё, уплыл по речке по речке мячик.

 Наши дачники-пратьеки
 не желают лазать в реки.

 Пофиг мячик им и Маша,
 вместе с махапуньей даже!

 Посулила б Маша кашу –
 был бы мяч давно у Маши!

 Вот что значит: «Кали-юга».
 Практикуй не-плач, подруга!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.11.2012), Pyro (08.11.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.11.2012), Дмитрий Белов (12.11.2012), Дордже (15.11.2012), Егор Т (09.11.2012), Михаил Угамов (08.11.2012), Топпер- (08.11.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.11.2012), Алексей Л (12.11.2012), Аньезка (12.11.2012), Буль (12.11.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.11.2012), Дхармананда (12.11.2012), Иван Петров (26.11.2012), лесник (12.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Шавырин (12.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Zom (12.11.2012), Буль (12.11.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.11.2012), Дхармананда (12.11.2012), Нико (12.11.2012), Содпа Т (22.11.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Как готовятся к концу света 21 декабря в разных странах.

*США* ввели конец света как новый тип страхового случая.
*Франция* удвоила число эротических шоу.
*Голландия* разрешила все виды наркотиков, а также браки с животными, юридическими лицами и памятниками архитектуры.
*Италия* запретила перевозку денег и ценностей с 18 по 22 декабря.
*Великобритания* запустила тотализатор с 32 видами пари о способах осуществления конца света.
*Израиль* списал храму Гроба Господня коммунальные долги, накопившиеся за два тысячелетия.
*Украина* обещала в 2013 году провести первые в истории страны честные выборы.
*В России* резко возросла покупка товаров в кредит.

----------

Bob (13.11.2012), Ittosai (15.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (12.11.2012), Pema Sonam (12.11.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.11.2012), Топпер- (12.11.2012), Фил (15.11.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Bob (13.11.2012), Eugeny (12.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (12.11.2012), SlavaR (13.11.2012), Буль (12.11.2012), Вова Л. (15.11.2012), Джигме (14.11.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.11.2012), Дордже (15.11.2012), Дхармананда (12.11.2012), Егор Т (13.11.2012), Иван Петров (26.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.11.2012), Топпер- (12.11.2012), Фил (15.11.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2012), Эделизи (03.12.2012), Юй Кан (12.11.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов



----------

Пема Ванчук (17.11.2012), Топпер- (12.11.2012), Фил (15.11.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Влад К (04.01.2014), лесник (27.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2012)

----------


## SlavaR



----------

AndyZ (13.11.2012), Алик (28.01.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.11.2012), Фил (15.11.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Ответ хоругвеносцам?

----------

Влад К (04.01.2014), Вова Л. (15.11.2012), Иван Денисов (16.11.2012), Фил (15.11.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Liza Lyolina (22.11.2012), SlavaR (15.11.2012), Алик (28.01.2013), Буль (15.11.2012), Вова Л. (15.11.2012), Дмитрий Белов (15.11.2012), Егор Т (15.11.2012), Иван Денисов (16.11.2012), Кузьмич (15.11.2012), Леонид Ш (15.11.2012), лесник (27.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Нико (15.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.11.2012), Ондрий (15.11.2012), Фил (15.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Инструкция как ловить кошек:
1) возьмите пустую коробку
2) ждите...

----------

Akaguma (16.11.2012), AlekseyE (16.11.2012), Eugeny (15.11.2012), Vidyadhara (27.11.2012), Ануруддха (17.11.2012), Аньезка (16.11.2012), Буль (15.11.2012), Джигме (16.11.2012), Дордже (15.11.2012), Дхармананда (16.11.2012), Егор Т (16.11.2012), Иван Денисов (16.11.2012), Кузьмич (15.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Нико (16.11.2012), Ондрий (15.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2012), Чиффа (16.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------

Aion (25.11.2012), Eugeny (18.11.2012), Pema Sonam (16.11.2012), Vidyadhara (27.11.2012), Vladiimir (16.11.2012), Алевлад (19.11.2012), Влад К (04.01.2014), Джигме (16.11.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.11.2012), Дхармананда (16.11.2012), Кунсанг (22.11.2012), Максимилианус (16.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Содпа Т (22.11.2012), Топпер- (16.11.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Чиффа (22.11.2012), Шавырин (16.11.2012), Эделизи (03.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Инструкция как ловить кошек:
> 1) возьмите пустую коробку
> 2) ждите...

----------

Дхармананда (18.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Буддийские частушки кустарного (то есть, моего) изготовления:

Ходим в дацан и читаем Ламрим
Так мы, товарищ, всех мар победим!
Будешь бесцельно в ящик глазеть-
Дровами в Авичи придется сгореть!


Слева тывинец, а справа калмык,
После ритрита махнем на шашлык!
В мыслях моих только "Слава Мангалам!"
Ой, извините, Сарва Мангалам!

Домой я вернулся часикам к двум
На флэте подруги играли в Яб-Юм
Были приятные в этом моменты
Но снова придется платить алименты.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.11.2012), Sojj (18.11.2012), Дордже (17.11.2012), Дхармананда (18.11.2012), Иван Петров (28.11.2012), Михаил Угамов (21.11.2012), Мокроусов Вадим (22.11.2012), Топпер- (18.11.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Alex (09.12.2012), AndyZ (22.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (21.11.2012), SlavaR (21.11.2012), Zom (21.11.2012), Александр Кеосаян (20.11.2012), Дхармананда (21.11.2012), Кунсанг (22.11.2012), Леонид Ш (21.11.2012), Михаил Угамов (22.11.2012), Мокроусов Вадим (22.11.2012), Топпер- (20.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

А в свободное время починяет примусы телевизоры

----------

Aion (25.11.2012), Bob (21.11.2012), Zom (21.11.2012), Алевлад (23.11.2012), Дхармананда (21.11.2012), Ирина Бабич (23.11.2012), лесник (27.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Михаил Угамов (21.11.2012), Мокроусов Вадим (22.11.2012), Нико (25.11.2012), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2012), Сергей Ч (22.11.2012), Фил (28.11.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Чиффа (22.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AndyZ (22.11.2012), Bob (28.11.2012), Eugeny (25.11.2012), Vidyadhara (27.11.2012), Буль (22.11.2012), Дхармананда (22.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Михаил Угамов (22.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.11.2012), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2012), Сергей Ч (22.11.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Bob (28.11.2012), Vidyadhara (27.11.2012), Zom (27.11.2012), Влад К (04.01.2014), Джигме (26.11.2012), Дхармананда (28.11.2012), Егор Т (27.11.2012), Кузьмич (26.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.11.2012), Ондрий (27.11.2012), Сергей Ч (27.11.2012), Топпер- (26.11.2012), Эделизи (03.12.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (25.11.2012), AndyZ (28.11.2012), Bob (28.11.2012), SlavaR (25.11.2012), Zom (27.11.2012), Буль (25.11.2012), Влад К (04.01.2014), Джигме (26.11.2012), Дмитрий Белов (27.11.2012), Дхармананда (28.11.2012), Егор Т (27.11.2012), Кузьмич (26.11.2012), Кунсанг (26.11.2012), Нико (25.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.11.2012), Ондрий (27.11.2012), Топпер- (26.11.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Юй Кан (25.11.2012)

----------


## Иван Петров

И правда, кто?

----------

Bob (28.11.2012), Аньезка (28.11.2012), Влад К (04.01.2014), Эделизи (03.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Американские дети,приглашенные на кремлевскую елку,были в шоке, когда погас свет и русские дети начали звать Угрюмого Мертвеца (Dead Morose).

----------

Bob (28.11.2012), SlavaR (27.11.2012), Zom (27.11.2012), Джигме (29.11.2012), Дхармананда (28.11.2012), Кузьмич (01.12.2012), Леонид Ш (27.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.11.2012), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Ванчук (27.11.2012), Сергей Ч (27.11.2012), Фил (28.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Alex (09.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Сергей Ч (27.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер



----------

AlekseyE (28.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2012), Аньезка (28.11.2012), Буль (28.11.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.11.2012), Егор Т (29.11.2012), Иван Горяинов (04.03.2013), Кузьмич (01.12.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Михаил Угамов (30.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.11.2012), Фил (28.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2012), Эделизи (03.12.2012)

----------


## Максимилианус



----------

AndyZ (30.11.2012), Bob (28.11.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.11.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

AlekseyE (29.11.2012), AndyZ (30.11.2012), Pyro (29.11.2012), SlavaR (30.11.2012), Vidyadhara (04.12.2012), Ануруддха (29.11.2012), Буль (29.11.2012), Джигме (30.11.2012), Дордже (30.11.2012), Кузьмич (16.12.2012), лесник (10.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (30.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.11.2012), Сергей Хос (04.12.2012), Содпа Т (30.11.2012), Федор Ф (29.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2012), Юй Кан (03.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Не в обиду челябинцам, но уж больно фото хорошее  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (06.12.2012), AlekseyE (29.11.2012), Dechen Norzang (07.12.2012), Pyro (29.11.2012), Vidyadhara (04.12.2012), Ануруддха (29.11.2012), Аньезка (29.11.2012), Буль (29.11.2012), Влад К (04.01.2014), Денис Евгеньев (02.12.2012), Джигме (30.11.2012), Егор Т (30.11.2012), Кузьмич (01.12.2012), лесник (10.12.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Михаил Угамов (30.11.2012), Нико (02.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.11.2012), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (28.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.11.2012), Содпа Т (30.11.2012), Фил (30.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2012)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Echo (01.12.2012), Буль (30.11.2012), Влад К (04.01.2014), Нико (02.12.2012), Сергей Хос (04.12.2012), Содпа Т (30.11.2012), Топпер- (30.11.2012)

----------


## Буль

Вот такого уникального эффекта можно добиться, если забыть раскатанное тесто под плёнкой над духовкой  :Wink: 

Пока возился с паштетом, получилось такое чудо. Хотел делать волованы, а придётся сделать беляши. Карма, никуда не попрёшь  :Big Grin:

----------

Дхармананда (30.11.2012), Нико (02.12.2012), Топпер- (30.11.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 11555

----------

Буль (02.12.2012), Мокроусов Вадим (03.12.2012), Топпер- (03.12.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 11558

----------

Аньезка (04.12.2012), Буль (02.12.2012), Влад К (04.01.2014), Дмитрий Белов (04.12.2012), Дхармананда (03.12.2012), Кузьмич (07.12.2012), лесник (10.12.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Топпер- (03.12.2012), Фил (04.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

>

----------

Дхармананда (03.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Расписание на декабрьские праздники:*

20 декабря 2012 — подготовка к концу света
21 декабря 2012 — начало конца света
22 декабря 2012 — официальное празднование конца света
23 декабря 2012 — конец конца света
24 декабря 2012 — отдых после конца света
25, 26 декабря 2012 — новогодние утренники, ёлки…

… Новый Год…

3 января 2013 — конец света по старому стилю.

----------

Aion (06.12.2012), Pyro (05.12.2012), Дмитрий С (04.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (06.12.2012), Нико (05.12.2012), Топпер- (05.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2012)

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим



----------

Кузьмич (07.12.2012)

----------


## Ersh



----------

Aion (06.12.2012), Bob (05.12.2012), Pema Sonam (04.12.2012), Vidyadhara (04.12.2012), Буль (04.12.2012), Дмитрий С (04.12.2012), Дхармананда (04.12.2012), Егор Т (06.12.2012), Кузьмич (07.12.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.12.2012), Ондрий (04.12.2012), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Сергей Хос (04.12.2012), Топпер- (05.12.2012), Фил (04.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> *Расписание на декабрьские праздники:*
> 
> 20 декабря 2012 — подготовка к концу света
> 21 декабря 2012 — начало конца света
> 22 декабря 2012 — официальное празднование конца света
> 23 декабря 2012 — конец конца света
> 24 декабря 2012 — отдых после конца света
> 25, 26 декабря 2012 — новогодние утренники, ёлки…
> 
> ...


У меня прямо ностальгию вызывали по старой работе  :Frown:

----------


## Ондрий

— Привет.
— Привет.
— Как там ваши дела с Наташей? Еще не поженились?
— Нет, мы расстались.
— А что случилось?
— Мне надоело, у нее были слишком большие запросы.
— Например какие?
— Ну например update instance inner join (select group.id as group_id, (select message.id from message inner join thread on thread.id = message.thread_id where location_id =@location_id and language_id =@language_id and concat(group_key, '.') like concat(group.`key`, '.%') order by message.created desc limit 1) as last_message_id, (select count(*) from thread where location_id =@location_id and language_id =@language_id and concat(group_key, '.') like concat(group.`key`, '.%')) as thread_count, (select if(sum(thread.message_count) is null, 0, sum(thread.message_count)) from thread where location_id =@location_id and language_id =@language_id and concat(group_key, '.') like concat(group.`key`, '.%')) as message_count from group where @group_key like concat(`key`, '.%')) as statistics on statistics.group_id = instance.group_id set instance.message_id = statistics.last_message_id, instance.thread_count = statistics.thread_count, instance.message_count = statistics.message_count where instance.location_id =@location_id and instance.language_id = Id;

----------

Alex (09.12.2012), Bob (05.12.2012), Neroli (06.12.2012), Osh (20.12.2012), sergey (06.12.2012), Ануруддха (06.12.2012), Буль (05.12.2012), Джигме (29.12.2012), Маркион (24.02.2013), Топпер- (05.12.2012), Фил (06.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2012)

----------


## Sforza



----------

Aion (06.12.2012), Neroli (06.12.2012), Zom (06.12.2012), Алевлад (07.12.2012), Кузьмич (07.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.12.2012), Содпа Т (06.12.2012), Топпер- (06.12.2012), Федор Ф (07.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2012)

----------


## Zom

Нечто похожее слышал пару лет назад от двух алкашей в автобусе. Один другому такую глубокую мысль высказал: _"Лучше бы мы с тобой не рождались на этот свет, Петрович"_ -)

----------

Кузьмич (07.12.2012), Хельга_Хальдер (22.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2012)

----------


## Карма_Пема



----------

Александр Кеосаян (10.12.2012), Иван Денисов (20.01.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Сергей Хос (09.12.2012), Содпа Т (17.12.2012), Топпер- (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2012)

----------


## Dechen Norzang



----------

Буль (07.12.2012), Топпер- (14.12.2012), Федор Ф (08.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Загадочная китайская душа

----------

Neroli (10.12.2012), Джигме (29.12.2012), Дхармананда (09.12.2012), Иван Денисов (20.01.2013), Топпер- (14.12.2012), Федор Ф (10.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2012), Юй Кан (09.12.2012)

----------


## SlavaR



----------

Маркион (24.02.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

И такое бывает: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaqIBpK62Yo
*Не отбирайте у людей чудо* 




> В марте этого года в индийском городе Мумбаи статуя распятого Христа начала источать святую воду. Жидкость стекала с ног Иисуса, а служители католического храма Веланканнийской Богоматери собирали ее и давали прихожанам по чайной ложечке в открытые ладони. Прихожане принимали ее в надежде на исцеление, а также собирали в сосуды и уносили домой. Местное чудо широко рекламировалось по телевидению и в печати, молва разносилась по всему городу.
> 
> Один человек по имени Санал Эдамаруку решил разобраться в происходящем. Оказалось, что никакого чуда нет, зато есть протекающая канализационная труба, что и было продемонстрировано. Присутствовавшие служители церкви были весьма недовольны.
> 
> Канализационная труба в кишащей холерой и ротавирусом Индии – это не шутки. От ротавируса, например, там погибает около 100 тысяч детей в год. Вспышки холеры происходят регулярно, и именно из–за проблем с канализацией.
> 
> Санал Эдамаруку решил, что такое нельзя скрывать от людей, и рассказал о своей страшной находке по телевидению. Казалось бы, человек, который предупредил сотни сограждан о серьезной инфекционной опасности, заслуживает всяческих наград и благодарности, но не тут–то было!
> 
> Разразились напряженные дебаты, в ходе которых священник того самого храма… потребовал извинений. Разумеется, Санал Эдамаруку отказался извиняться за то, что предупредил людей об угрозе.
> ...

----------

Osh (20.12.2012), Джигме (29.12.2012), Дхармананда (16.12.2012), Кузьмич (16.12.2012), Михаил Угамов (13.12.2012), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Топпер- (14.12.2012), Фил (13.12.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

Или так : http://d3.ru/comments/392051/



> Эта история началась, когда бывший премьер–министр одного из индийских штатов обвинила своих политических оппонентов в колдовстве, в результате которого она потеряла любимого дядюшку, приложилась головой о дверь машины, а ее ноги покрылись ранами и волдырями.
> 
> Как это часто бывает после таких заявлений, интерес к теме колдовства обострился, и в марте 2008 года в прямом эфире сошлись два оппонента: известный индийский тантрик (это колдунщик такой) Пандит Суриндер Шарма и уже знакомый нам индийский рационалист и скептик Санал Эдамаруку.
> 
> Тантрик, кстати, непростой: раскручен на всю страну, ведет телешоу, оказывает политикам магические услуги. Классический случай.
> 
> Идет эфир, колдунщик, как положено, всячески пиарит свое ремесло, и надо бы ему вовремя остановиться, но чувство меры отказало. Достав слепленного из теста человечка, он затягивает вокруг него петлю и заявляет, что может убить любого за три минуты при помощи черной магии.
> 
> «Докажи это. Убей меня здесь и сейчас», – ответил Санал. Это, скорее всего, было полной неожиданностью для тантрика. Когда шарлатаны бросаются такими заявлениями, мало кто решается ответить «убей меня». Это непросто, даже если знаешь, что магия не работает. Мало ли, что они за фокус провернут. И редко кто заявляет, что может убить прямо на месте. Обычно эти проходимцы подстраховываются и говорят о «наложении проклятия».
> ...

----------

Osh (20.12.2012), Алик (24.03.2013), Джигме (29.12.2012), Дмитрий С (13.12.2012), Дхармананда (16.12.2012), Иоанн (28.02.2013), Михаил Угамов (13.12.2012), Нико (13.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (13.12.2012), Топпер- (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2012)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Сейчас по телику услышала фразу, дословно "_этот древний буддийский обряд называется ретрит_"  
(передача про какие-то непознанности и паранормальности).

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.12.2012), SlavaR (16.12.2012), Алик (24.03.2013), Буль (15.12.2012), Галина_Сур (29.12.2012), Иван Денисов (20.01.2013), Кузьмич (16.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.12.2012), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Сергей Хос (17.12.2012), Топпер- (17.12.2012), Фил (17.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Сейчас по телику услышала фразу, дословно "_этот древний буддийский обряд называется ретрит_"  
> (передача про какие-то непознанности и паранормальности).


... и не смотрите телевизор! Те мои пациенты, которые смотрели телевизор, теряли в весе!  :Wink:

----------

Нико (17.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (10.01.2013), Топпер- (17.12.2012), Фил (17.12.2012)

----------


## Ostap

Клипчик "Итак, тьі решил стать дзенмонахом".

----------

Джигме (29.12.2012), Содпа Т (17.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О, оказывается, у меня не все так еще плохо :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (18.12.2012), Кузьмич (20.12.2012), Нико (18.12.2012), Топпер- (01.01.2013), Чиффа (29.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Средства, выделенные в России на конец света, разворовали.
Мероприятие на грани срыва!

----------

Alexey Elkin (29.12.2012), Кузьмич (20.12.2012), Чиффа (29.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

Улыбнитесь!

----------

Lion Miller (19.12.2012), Olle (18.12.2012), SlavaR (19.12.2012), Аньезка (18.12.2012), Джигме (29.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (19.12.2012), Дмитрий С (18.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.12.2012), Паня (07.07.2013), Роман М (18.12.2012), Чиффа (29.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

Вложение 11736

----------


## Olle

Сансара. ДЛЯ ПОДНЯТИЯ НАСТРОЕНИЯ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=XLA5LNZBiDg#!

----------

Lion Miller (29.12.2012), Vladiimir (29.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.12.2012)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Styeba (19.02.2013), Влад К (04.01.2014), Дхармананда (02.01.2013), Иван Денисов (10.01.2013)

----------


## Дхармананда



----------

AndyZ (04.01.2013), Eugeny (06.01.2013), Zom (10.01.2013), Иван Денисов (10.01.2013), Сергей Ч (13.01.2013), Топпер- (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Aion (22.02.2013), Кузьмич (20.01.2013), Юй Кан (17.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

ТОП-13 самых смертоносных ошибок 

1. Можете смело убивать кондукторов, которые говорят «ОПЛАТИТЕ ЗА ПРОЕЗД»! Можно или «оплатить проезд», или «заплатить за проезд»!

2. В русском языке НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ слова «ЛОЖИТЬ»! С приставками — пожалуйста: ПОложить, ЗАложить, ПЕРЕложить.

3. Вы все ещё «звОните»? Тогда мы идём к вам! Образованные люди говорят: «тебе Вася звонИт», «позвонИшь маме».

4. Как известно, в России две беды: «-ТСЯ» и «-ТЬСЯ». Так почему бы их не исправить ещё в пятом классе? Задайте вопрос глаголу: «Что (с)делает?» или «Что (с)делать?» Если в вопросе есть «Ь», то и в глаголе есть, если нет — в глаголе тоже НЕТ!

5. Не существует слов «вообщем» и «вобщем»! Есть слова «ВООБЩЕ» и «В ОБЩЕМ». И точка.

6. За написание «извЕни» вместо «извИни» пора вводить денежные штрафы.

7. Как можно в слово «будущий» запихнуть букву «Ю», чтобы получилось «будуЮщий»? Страдающих манией впихивания лишних букв — бить орфографическим словарём и повторять: «буду» — «будущий», «следую» — «следуЮщий».

8. Сколько можно сомневаться: «приЙТи» или «приДТи»? Запомните раз и навсегда, правильно — «приЙТи». НО в будущем: ПРИДУ, ПРИДЁШЬ, ПРИДУТ.

9. Заказали «экспрессо»? Чтобы быстрее приготовили? Кофе называется «ЭСПРЕССО»! А есть ещё «лАтте» (ударение на «А», две «Т») и «капуЧино» (одна «Ч»).

10. Поздравляю с (чем?) днём (чего?) рожденИЯ! Иду (куда?) на день (чего?) рожденИЯ! Был на ДНЕ рожденИЯ.
Никаких «иду на день рожденИЕ», «поздравляю, с днем рожденИЕм» и подобной ереси!

11.Девушки, если парень пишет «симпОтичная девчЁнка» и «хорошо выглЕдиШ» ставьте на нём жирный крест! Зачем вам такой грамотей?!

12. Имейте в виду, что «ИМЕТЬ В_ВИДУ» пишется раздельно!

13. Все, кто ещё говорит «ИХНИЙ», будут гореть в аду!

----------

Magan Poh (20.02.2013), Pema Sonam (10.01.2013), Аньезка (09.01.2013), Нико (10.01.2013), Федор Ф (10.01.2013), Фил (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2013), Чиффа (16.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Aion (22.02.2013), AndyZ (16.01.2013), Zom (16.01.2013), Влад К (04.01.2014), Джигме (16.01.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.01.2013), Дмитрий С (16.01.2013), Егор Т (16.01.2013), Ирина Бабич (01.06.2013), Кузьмич (20.01.2013), Нико (16.01.2013), Ондрий (16.01.2013), Топпер- (16.01.2013), Федор Ф (16.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013), Эделизи (20.01.2013), Юй Кан (16.01.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

На тему пословицы "Кто рано встает...", в переложении на буддийскую тематику получилось: "Кто рано ложится тому Будда приснится".  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (16.01.2013), Pema Sonam (17.01.2013), Дмитрий С (16.01.2013), Роман М (16.01.2013), Топпер- (16.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Eugeny (19.01.2013), Влад К (04.01.2014), Кузьмич (20.01.2013), лесник (17.01.2013)

----------


## Буль



----------

AndyZ (05.02.2013), Bob (19.01.2013), Olle (23.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (01.03.2013), SlavaR (19.01.2013), Аурум (24.01.2013), Михаил Угамов (19.01.2013), Нико (23.01.2013), Паня (07.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2013), Юань Дин (24.03.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Короткий рассказ. Автор Линор Горалик:



> *SNAFU*
> - Ты меня любишь? - спросила она, пытаясь поудобнее устроить пятки на сбившемся в ком одеяле.
> - Прости, - сказал он.
> - Ну и хорошо. - Сказала она. - Ну и хорошо. Ты, главное, не переживай из-за этого.

----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

карма

----------

Aion (22.02.2013), Homer (11.02.2013), Pema Sonam (23.01.2013), Zom (23.01.2013), Дубинин (23.01.2013), Ирина Бабич (01.06.2013), Карло (24.01.2013), Нико (23.01.2013), Паня (07.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Zom (23.01.2013), Содпа Т (23.01.2013), Фил (16.04.2013)

----------


## Маркион



----------

Ersh (28.04.2013), Neroli (06.02.2013), Osh (10.02.2013), Pema Sonam (06.02.2013), Джигме (19.02.2013), Иван Денисов (16.02.2013), Иван Петров (13.02.2013), Кузьмич (20.02.2013), Нико (05.02.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

"А если туп, как дерево - родишься баобабом..."

----------

Aion (22.02.2013), Ersh (28.04.2013), Neroli (11.02.2013), Styeba (19.02.2013), Zom (11.02.2013), Аньезка (11.02.2013), Буль (11.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (11.02.2013), Дмитрий Белов (01.03.2013), Дхармананда (14.03.2013), Иван Петров (13.02.2013), Маркион (17.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (12.02.2013), Поляков (11.02.2013), Топпер- (09.04.2013), Фил (16.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 12497

----------

Aion (22.02.2013), AndyZ (13.02.2013), Homer (12.02.2013), Olle (13.02.2013), Styeba (19.02.2013), Алексей Л (08.11.2013), Алик (03.05.2013), Иван Петров (13.02.2013), Маркион (17.02.2013), Нико (13.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (23.02.2013), Тао (12.02.2013), Топпер- (09.04.2013)

----------


## Шенпен



----------

Aion (22.02.2013), AndyZ (20.02.2013), Chong_Kwan (04.06.2013), Legba (05.03.2013), Pedma Kalzang (01.03.2013), Styeba (19.02.2013), Vladiimir (19.02.2013), Аньезка (18.02.2013), Германн (28.02.2013), Джигме (19.02.2013), Иван Денисов (16.04.2013), Ирина Бабич (01.06.2013), Маркион (24.02.2013), Нико (19.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.02.2013), Поляков (23.02.2013), Сергей Хос (28.02.2013), Топпер- (09.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2013)

----------


## Vega



----------

Aion (22.02.2013), Akaguma (04.03.2013), AndyZ (20.02.2013), Osh (19.02.2013), Алик (03.05.2013), Денис Евгеньев (01.03.2013), Иван Денисов (16.04.2013), Маркион (24.02.2013), Ондрий (19.02.2013), Топпер- (22.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Алик (03.05.2013), Аньезка (22.02.2013), Иван Денисов (16.04.2013), Кузьмич (05.03.2013), Маркион (24.02.2013), Нико (23.02.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (23.02.2013), Топпер- (22.02.2013), Юй Кан (28.02.2013)

----------


## Zom



----------

Eugeny (28.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (01.03.2013), Sojj (16.09.2013), Дхармананда (08.04.2013), Жека (04.03.2013), Иоанн (28.02.2013), Кузьмич (05.03.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Роман М (01.03.2013), Топпер- (05.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2013), Эделизи (28.02.2013), Юй Кан (08.04.2013)

----------


## SlavaR



----------

Neroli (28.02.2013), Алевлад (28.02.2013), Александр Серёгин (04.03.2013), Егор Т (01.03.2013), Кузьмич (05.03.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Нико (15.03.2013), Ондрий (28.02.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Топпер- (05.03.2013), Федор Ф (28.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

AndyZ (28.02.2013), Bob (28.02.2013), Neroli (28.02.2013), Pema Sonam (28.02.2013), SlavaR (01.03.2013), Алевлад (28.02.2013), Егор Т (01.03.2013), Иван Денисов (16.04.2013), Иван Петров (28.04.2013), лесник (01.03.2013), Марина В (01.03.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Эделизи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Буль



----------

Chong_Kwan (04.06.2013), Neroli (01.03.2013), Zom (14.03.2013), Александр Серёгин (04.03.2013), Джигме (08.04.2013), Дхармананда (14.03.2013), Иван Денисов (16.04.2013), Нико (02.03.2013), Спокойный (02.03.2013), Тао (06.03.2013), Топпер- (04.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Законопроект "Об оскорблении чувств младших научных сотрудников"




> Как человек, верующий исключительно в науку, начал разрабатывать законопроект об оскорблении чувств доцентов, лаборантов и прочих ученых мужей. Стану депутатом - внесу в Думу.
> 
> За оскорбление "научных чувств ученых" - от трех до пяти. Формулировка специально будет максимально расплывчатой и неконкретной, чтобы можно было посадить любого. Ляпнул, что дважды два пять - и на двушечку без скощухи. Будьте любезны, присядьте пожалуйста.
> За танцы и пение на кафедре (особенно в балаклавах) - два года.
> Книги, тетради, учебники, карандаши, ай-пады и пр. и пр. можно будет покупать только в университетской лавке. Учебные пособия, купленные вне университетской лавки, будут считаться антинаучными и знания не принесут.
> Российская Академия Наук получит право беспошлинной торговли водкой и сигаретами.
> В школах и детских садах будет введено изучение теории Большого Взрыва.
> Президент Академии Наук будет ездить на двух "Кадиллаках", которые загоняют в специальный железнодорожный вагон. Охранять его будут сотрудники ФСО. Один, специально приставленный, перед посадкой в автомобиль будет складывать знак Интеграла у него на профессорской шапочке.
> Президент Академии Наук будет ездить с мигалкой.
> ...

----------

Chong_Kwan (04.06.2013), Olle (04.03.2013), Styeba (07.05.2013), Алевлад (05.03.2013), Богдан Б (05.03.2013), Буль (04.03.2013), Джигме (08.04.2013), Дхармананда (05.03.2013), Ирина Бабич (01.06.2013), Карло (19.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Chong_Kwan (04.06.2013), Neroli (05.03.2013), Дхармананда (14.03.2013), Кузьмич (05.03.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Нико (15.03.2013)

----------


## Osh

Один йог пришел в Гималаи в поисках гуру. Он нашел мудреца, который жил в пещере с несколькими учениками, и попросил разрешения стать его учеником, на что гуру ответил: "Хорошо, ты можешь остаться здесь, но мы соблюдаем мауна-врату (обет молчания), можно говорить только два слова за двенадцать лет". Кандидат согласился. 12 лет прошли в соблюдении ямы, ниямы, различных видов тапаса, Хатха йоги и пранаямы. Через двенадцать лет садхаку позволили сказать два слова. Он сказал: "Еда плохая". Это было записано, и его питание улучшили. Затем еще через двенадцать лет аскез ему позволили сказать еще два слова. Он сказал: "Постель жесткая". Это было зафиксировано, и он получил дополнительное одеяло. Снова через 12 лет он сказал: "Я ухожу". Его гуру сказал: "Прекрасно, ты тут 36 лет только и делал, что жаловался".

----------

Echo (16.04.2013), Дхармананда (14.03.2013), Иван Денисов (16.04.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Нико (15.03.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Топпер- (09.04.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Семейная ссора:
- Да ты вообще козел!
- Это я-то козел!!?
- Да ты и на козла-то не похож!!
- Это я-то не похож??!

----------

Маркион (29.04.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Печкин познавший аннату

----------

Ануруддха (21.03.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Топпер- (09.04.2013)

----------


## Zom



----------

Кузьмич (09.04.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (24.03.2013), Фил (16.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Размышления о смерти можно.....подсластить :Smilie:

----------

Германн (18.03.2013), Топпер- (09.04.2013)

----------


## Германн



----------

Буль (18.03.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.04.2013), Кузьмич (09.04.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Ритл (24.03.2013)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Neroli (24.03.2013), Иван Денисов (16.04.2013), Кунсанг (09.04.2013), Нико (26.03.2013), Сергей Хос (24.03.2013)

----------


## Нагина

смешной мульт, понравился:

----------

Neroli (08.04.2013), Ануруддха (08.04.2013), Дхармананда (08.04.2013), Кунсанг (09.04.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Chong_Kwan (04.06.2013), HansQu (08.04.2013), Pema Sonam (08.04.2013), Алик (03.05.2013), Аньезка (09.04.2013), Аурум (17.04.2013), Буль (08.04.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.04.2013), Егор Т (08.04.2013), Кеин (29.06.2018), Кузьмич (09.04.2013), Кунсанг (08.04.2013), Лелоченпа (08.04.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.04.2013), Нико (08.04.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (08.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2013), Ритл (08.04.2013), Топпер- (09.04.2013), Федор Ф (11.05.2013), Фил (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

"Я телефон дома забыл". Вот это наиболее зажигательная причина для попадания в дурдом.

----------


## Топпер

> "Я телефон дома забыл". Вот это наиболее зажигательная причина для попадания в дурдом.


А "Я вторую мировую войну за немцев прошёл" - в места не столь отдалённые, где учили Родину любить.

----------

Ирина Бабич (01.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Причина, по которой кошачьи бега непопулярны:

----------

AndyZ (10.04.2013), Chong_Kwan (04.06.2013), Kittisaro (16.04.2013), Osh (09.04.2013), Styeba (07.05.2013), Zom (09.04.2013), Буль (09.04.2013), Джигме (09.04.2013), Дхармананда (09.04.2013), Иван Петров (28.04.2013), Кузьмич (09.04.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Нико (09.04.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (09.04.2013), Поляков (09.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2013), Чиффа (03.05.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Говорят, на самом деле, он - добряк!

----------

Magan Poh (09.04.2013), Vladiimir (16.04.2013), Буль (09.04.2013), Джигме (09.04.2013), Дхармананда (09.04.2013), Кузьмич (09.04.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Нико (09.04.2013), Паня (09.04.2013), Топпер- (12.04.2013), Чиффа (03.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

так вот что будет после смерти!

----------

Аньезка (29.04.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер



----------

Lanky (22.04.2013), Алевлад (17.04.2013), Ашвария (16.04.2013), Буль (16.04.2013), Дхармананда (16.04.2013), Иван Денисов (16.04.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2013), Эделизи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Игорь Канунников



----------

Володя Володя (29.05.2013), Дхармананда (04.07.2013), Иван Петров (28.04.2013)

----------


## Ersh



----------

Aion (10.05.2013), AndyZ (29.04.2013), Georgiy (04.05.2013), Алевлад (29.04.2013), Алик (03.05.2013), Аньезка (29.04.2013), Буль (29.04.2013), Джигме (07.05.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.04.2013), Дхармананда (07.05.2013), Ирина Бабич (01.06.2013), Кузьмич (04.05.2013), Маркион (29.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.04.2013), Топпер- (28.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2013), Юй Кан (29.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кузьмич (04.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра



----------

Aion (10.05.2013), Chong_Kwan (04.06.2013), Georgiy (04.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (10.05.2013), Zom (07.05.2013), Алик (03.05.2013), Буль (03.05.2013), Винд (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (10.05.2013), Джигме (07.05.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.05.2013), Дхармананда (07.05.2013), Иван Денисов (03.05.2013), Ирина Бабич (01.06.2013), Карло (11.05.2013), Кузьмич (04.05.2013), лесник (07.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.05.2013), Савелов Александр (28.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2013), Эделизи (07.05.2013), Юй Кан (04.05.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Вложение 13293

----------

AndyZ (08.05.2013), Georgiy (04.05.2013), Ittosai (03.05.2013), Magan Poh (02.07.2013), Neljorma (03.05.2013), Olle (03.05.2013), SlavaR (04.05.2013), Алик (03.05.2013), Ашвария (03.05.2013), Винд (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (10.05.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.06.2013), Кузьмич (04.05.2013), лесник (07.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.05.2013), Сергей Хос (24.05.2013), Чиффа (03.05.2013), Шенпен (04.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

Не знаю куда поместить. Пусть будет тут...

----------

Alexey Elkin (07.05.2013), AndyZ (08.05.2013), Lion Miller (10.05.2013), Markus (06.02.2014), Olle (07.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (10.05.2013), SlavaR (07.05.2013), Vladiimir (07.05.2013), Алик (07.05.2013), Богдан Б (07.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.05.2013), Карло (11.05.2013), Кунсанг (04.07.2013), Нико (10.05.2013), Роман М (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.05.2013), Чиффа (07.05.2013), Эделизи (07.05.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

- Учитель, как мне очистить свою карму, выйти из колеса перерождений и увидеть мир без покрова иллюзий?

- Отправляйся в Тибет, подойди к горе Кайлас, найди цепочку пещер, отсчитай третью к югу от храма, войди в неё, второй проход направо от большого сталактита. Встань посередине и громко скажи: «Настройки!.. Отключить историю запросов, кастомизацию результатов, удалить профиль!» На стене появятся непонятные огненные письмена.
Скажи: «Да!» Всё.

----------

AndyZ (10.05.2013), Bob (10.05.2013), Magan Poh (02.07.2013), Neroli (11.05.2013), Володя Володя (10.05.2013), Джигме (11.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.05.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.05.2013), Кеин (29.06.2018), Кузьмич (11.05.2013), лесник (11.05.2013), Нико (10.05.2013), Ондрий (10.05.2013), Федор Ф (11.05.2013), Чиффа (11.05.2013)

----------


## Osh

Не сочтите за рекламу  :Smilie:  К слову, по этому адресу ПуКС закрылся пару месяцев назад, а в веб-адресе ошибка.

----------

Chong_Kwan (04.06.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.06.2013), Энн Тэ (24.05.2013), Юй Кан (23.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

ВЫДЕРЖКИ ИЗ СОЧИНЕНИЙ ШКОЛЬНИКОВ

1. Трактор мчался по полю, слегка попахивая…

2. Летом мы с пацанами ходили в поход с ночевкой, и с собой взяли только

необходимое: картошку, палатку и Марию Ивановну.

3. Умер М.Ю.Лермонтов на Кавказе, но любил он его не поэтому!

4. Плюшкин навалил у себя в углу целую кучу и каждый день туда подкладывал.

5. Ленский вышел на дуэль в панталонах. Они разошлись и раздался выстрел.

6. Дантес не стоил выеденного яйца Пушкина.

7. Во двор въехали две лошади. Это были сыновья Тараса Бульбы.

8. Онегину нравился Байрон, поэтому он и повесил его над кроватью.

9. Герасим поставил на пол блюдечко, и стал тыкать в него мордочкой.

10. У Онегина было тяжело внутри, и он пришел к Татьяне облегчиться.

11. Лермонтов родился у бабушки в деревне, когда его родители жили в Петербурге.

12. Чацкий вышел через задний проход и подпёрнул дверь палкой.

13. Герасим налил Муме щей.

14. Бедная Лиза рвала цветы и этим кормила свою мать.

15. Хлестаков сел в бричку и крикнул: “Гони, голубчик, в аэропорт!”

16. Отец Чацкого умер в детстве.

17. Пьер был светский человек и поэтому мочился духами.

18. Под старость лет его приковало к постели раком.

19. Вдруг Герман услыхал скрип рессор. Это была старая княгиня.

20. Кабаниха нащупала у Катерины мягкое место и каждый день давила на него.

21. У Ростовых было три дочери: Hаташа, Соня и Hиколай.

22. Тарас сел на коня. Конь согнулся, а потом засмеялся.

23. Душа Татьяны полна любви и ждёт не дождётся, как бы обдать ею кого-нибудь.

24. Шел полк французов и кутузов.

25. Онегин был богатый человек: по утрам он сидел в уборной, а потом ехал в цирк.

26. Петр Первый соскочил с пьедестала и побежал за Евгением, громко цокая копытами.

27. Нос Гоголя наполнен глубочайшим содержанием.

28. Глухонемой Герасим не любил сплетен и говорил только правду.

29. Тургенева не удовлетворяют ни отцы, ни дети.

30. Такие девушки, как Ольга, уже давно надоели Онегину, да и Пушкину тоже.

31. С Михаилом Юрьевичем Лермонтовым я познакомилась в детском саду.

32. Герасим ел за четверых, а работал один.

33. Печорин похитил Бэлу в порыве чувств и хотел через ее любовь
приблизиться к народу. Hо ему это не удалось. Hе удалось ему это и с
Максимом Максимычем.

34. У Чичикова много положительных черт: он всегда выбрит и пахнет.

35. Пугачев помогал Гриневу не только в работе, но и в любви к Маше.

36. Шелковистые, белокурые локоны выбивались из под её кружевного фартука.

37. Сыновья приехали к Тарасу и стали с ним знакомиться.

38. Фамусов осуждает свою дочь за то, что Софья с самого утра и уже с мужчиной.

39. Таким образом, Печорин овладел Бэлой, а Казбич - Каракезом.

40. Наташа была истинно русской натурой, очень любила природу и часто ходила на двор.

42. Грушницкий тщательно целил в лоб, пуля оцарапала колено.

43. Поэты XIX века были легкоранимыми людьми: их часто убивали на дуэлях.

44. Здесь он впервые узнал разговорную русскую речь от няни Арины Родионовны.

45. Первые успехи Пьера Безухова в любви были плохие - он сразу женился.

46. В результате из Тихона вырос не мужчина, а самый настоящий овца.

47. Кирсанов сидел в кустах, но все, что не надо, видел.

48. Сначала Татьяна горячо любила Онегина, а он её в глаза не видел. Hо когда она похолодела, Евгений решил начать всё снова. Было поздно.

49. Председатель так взял доярок за живое, что надой молока сразу увеличился.

50. Когда я прочитал роман Горького “Мать”, то сам захотел стать матерью.

51. Hа поле раздавались стоны раненых и мертвых.

52. Летать на костылях непросто, но он научился.

----------

Vladiimir (23.05.2013), Алевлад (23.05.2013), Алик (29.08.2013), Буль (23.05.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.06.2013), Кунсанг (04.07.2013), Нико (04.07.2013), Поляков (01.07.2013), Ритл (23.05.2013), Сергей Бугаев (14.04.2021), Юань Дин (26.05.2013), Юй Кан (23.05.2013)

----------


## Улисс

Вот вам песенка под утро. Чисто с утра поднять настроение.

----------


## Иван Петров

Дукха, как она есть...

----------

Bob (29.05.2013), Magan Poh (02.07.2013), Pema Sonam (29.05.2013), Vladiimir (29.05.2013), Бхусуку (21.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (02.06.2013), Дхармананда (04.07.2013), Иван Денисов (29.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2013), Эделизи (04.07.2013)

----------


## Бхусуку

2-х летняя внучка практически довела до инфаркта бабушку, потому что целый день ходила за ней по квартире со словами: "Кайся и Молись!!!" К вечеру выяснилось, что ребенок просил включить мультик "Карлсон и Малыш".

----------

Алик (29.08.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Kittisaro



----------

Magan Poh (02.07.2013), Винд (19.07.2013), Вова Л. (20.11.2013), Дхармананда (04.07.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Натюрморт

----------

Magan Poh (02.07.2013), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (03.09.2013), Vladiimir (01.07.2013), Джигме (04.07.2013), Нико (04.07.2013), Топпер- (03.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2013), Чиффа (28.08.2013), Эделизи (04.07.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

Добрый человек.

----------

Echo (08.07.2013), Neroli (04.07.2013), Vladiimir (03.07.2013), Ануруддха (04.07.2013), Дхармананда (04.07.2013), Иван Денисов (23.07.2013), Кузьмич (04.07.2013), Кунсанг (04.07.2013), Нико (04.09.2013), Поляков (19.07.2013), Чиффа (28.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Хоть и баян, но очень уж милый ролик:

----------

AndyZ (04.07.2013), Lion Miller (04.07.2013), Neroli (04.07.2013), Zom (04.07.2013), Ануруддха (04.07.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.07.2013), Дхармананда (04.07.2013), Кузьмич (04.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2013), Чиффа (28.08.2013)

----------


## Zom



----------

Neroli (07.07.2013), Вова Л. (08.07.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.02.2014), Иван Денисов (23.07.2013), Иван Петров (15.07.2013), Кузьмич (19.07.2013), лесник (23.09.2013), Поляков (19.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2013), Чиффа (28.08.2013), Юй Кан (08.07.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Мама, папа сказал, что пошел на охоту, а сам…
(Мама, вон та львица сказала, что ты толстая)



А тем временем папа…








— Где ты был?
 — Я ходил на охоту.
 — Но от тебя не пахнет охотниками!..

(— Не ври! Мне уже наш сын все про тебя рассказал, морда твоя бесстыжая!)

----------

Vladiimir (16.07.2013), Паня (20.07.2013), Савелов Александр (15.10.2013), Степан Т (09.08.2013), Чиффа (28.08.2013), Юй Кан (15.07.2013)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Журналистский идиотизм (не нашёл другого подходящего раздела):


см. на 0,38 сек. - о буддийской атрибутике, и на 0, 42 сек. - о проповеди буддизма... кришнаитами

----------

Велеслав (23.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (20.07.2013), Степан Т (09.08.2013)

----------


## Kittisaro



----------

Винд (19.07.2013), Джигме (19.07.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Степан Т (09.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

http://ihero2012.com/hero-1412758485-20130720.html

----------


## Bob



----------

Kittisaro (22.07.2013), Lion Miller (09.08.2013), Neroli (23.07.2013), sergey (09.08.2013), Vladiimir (22.07.2013), Александр Сергеевич (16.09.2013), Алексей Каверин (10.08.2013), Иван Денисов (23.07.2013), Иван Петров (22.08.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Поляков (09.08.2013), Степан Т (09.08.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2013), Чиффа (28.08.2013)

----------


## Echo



----------

Lion Miller (09.08.2013), Osh (11.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2013), Чиффа (28.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli



----------

AndyZ (09.08.2013), Джигме (07.12.2013), Кузьмич (24.08.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Поляков (09.08.2013), Топпер- (03.09.2013), Фил (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2013), Чиффа (28.08.2013)

----------


## Поляков



----------

Алексей Каверин (10.08.2013), Чиффа (28.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.02.2014), Иван Петров (22.08.2013), Кузьмич (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Александр Сергеевич (16.09.2013), Антончик (19.06.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.02.2014), Федор Ф (15.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2013), Чиффа (28.08.2013)

----------


## Иван Петров

Я ощущаю космическую вибрацию...
...первозданный звук творения...
...холодильник.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Neroli

ЭТОТ ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК!

1. Больных в семь утра закапывать всех (объявление в глазном отделении больницы).
2. В связи с ремонтом парикмахерской укладка женщин будет производиться в мужском зале.
3. В семь вечера в среду в третьем подъезде состоится собрание. Повестка дня: выборы домового.
4. Ввиду холода в рентгеновском кабинете делаем только срочные переломы.
5. Вы получите био-туалет по любому адресу в Москве в течение одного дня. А вместе с ним инструкцию на русском языке и квалифицированную демонстрацию.
6. Девушка по имени Лена, которую я встретил 12 октября неподалеку от станции "Кузьминки". Твои белокурые волосы и красное пальто - все, что у меня осталось. Прошу откликнуться. Игорь.
7. Делаем полиэтиленовые мешки по размеру заказчика.
8. Дети выдаются отцам только в трезвом состоянии.
9. Дети до пятилетнего возраста проходят в цирк на руках.
10. Завтра в 9.00 у магазина будет проводиться распродажа живых кур, по полторы на человека.
11. ЗУБЫ? Наши стоматологи сделают все, чтобы вы навсегда забыли о них!
12. Кондитерская фабрика приглашает на работу двух мужчин - одного для обертки, другого для начинки.
13. Ларек "Вторсырья" принимает отбросы общества охотников и рыболовов в виде костей.
14. Лифт вниз не поднимает.
15. Организация ищет бухгалтера. Вознаграждение гарантируем!!!
16. Москвичка ищет работу по специальности или бухгалтером.
17. Один звонок, и вам оформят свидетельство о смерти, изготовят венки!
18. Приглашаются грузчики для интересной работы.
19. Продается немецкая овчарка. Недорого. Ест любое мясо. Особенно любит маленьких детей.
20. Продается русский голубой кот. Без документов.
21. Продаю коляску для новорожденного синего цвета.
23. Продаются три поросенка, все разного пола.
24. Продаются четыре гусыни и гусак. Все несутся.
25. Ресторан не работает, официантки все распущенные.
26. Сегодня в холле гостиницы состоится лекция на аморальные темы. Читает милиция.

----------

Александр Сергеевич (16.09.2013), Алик (29.08.2013), Кузьмич (28.08.2013), Нико (04.09.2013), Топпер- (03.09.2013), Федор Ф (15.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2013), Чиффа (28.08.2013)

----------


## Sforza



----------

AndyZ (04.09.2013), Neroli (03.09.2013), Алик (04.09.2013), Джигме (07.12.2013), Савелов Александр (15.10.2013), Топпер- (03.09.2013), Чиффа (15.09.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave



----------

Epihod (04.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (16.09.2013), Алик (04.09.2013), Богдан Б (04.09.2013), Джигме (07.12.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.02.2014), Дмитрон (04.09.2013), Дхармананда (21.09.2013), Кеин (29.06.2018), Поляков (03.09.2013), Сергей Хос (04.09.2013), Топпер- (03.09.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

"Доказательство что Бог существует"
"Доказательство что Спайдермэн существует"

----------

Александр Сергеевич (16.09.2013), Бхусуку (15.09.2013), Паня (15.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2013)

----------


## Бхусуку

Колбасный Будда.

----------

Sojj (18.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (16.09.2013), Ашвария (15.09.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.02.2014), Паня (15.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2013), Чиффа (15.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

может, это здесь уже было

еще здесь: http://tannarh.narod.ru/publ/jumor/o...aty/37-1-0-181
пословицы и поговорки: 
http://tannarh.narod.ru/publ/jumor/o...rki/37-1-0-180

----------


## Ашвария

Достойная замена такому популярному нынче смайлу  :Facepalm:

----------

Алик (01.10.2013), Бхусуку (24.09.2013), Влад К (04.01.2014), Джигме (07.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (14.10.2013), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2013), Юй Кан (01.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария



----------

Georgiy (20.11.2013), Pedma Kalzang (07.12.2013), Влад К (04.01.2014), Джигме (07.12.2013), Нея (21.12.2013), Нико (16.11.2013), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2013), Юй Кан (01.10.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Thaitali (01.10.2013), Алик (01.10.2013), Аньезка (01.10.2013), Ашвария (01.10.2013), Джигме (07.12.2013), Егор Т (01.10.2013), Паня (14.10.2013), Чиффа (18.10.2013)

----------


## Иван Петров



----------

Georgiy (20.11.2013), Pedma Kalzang (07.12.2013), Pema Sonam (15.11.2013), Алик (14.10.2013), Антончик (23.12.2013), Ануруддха (14.10.2013), Влад К (04.01.2014), Джигме (07.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2013), Эделизи (06.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра



----------

AndyZ (18.10.2013), Homer (30.12.2013), Ануруддха (14.10.2013), Влад К (05.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2013), Эделизи (06.12.2013)

----------


## Эдельвейс



----------

Pedma Kalzang (07.12.2013), Sojj (18.10.2013), Vladiimir (17.10.2013), Алик (27.11.2013), Буль (18.10.2013), Влад К (05.12.2013), Владислав Бро (15.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.12.2013), Чиффа (18.10.2013), Эделизи (06.12.2013), Юльяна (05.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9311/..._41568c3b_orig

----------

Джигме (07.12.2013)

----------


## Бхусуку



----------

Georgiy (20.11.2013), Алик (20.11.2013), Джигме (07.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.11.2013), Алик (20.11.2013), Ануруддха (20.11.2013), Ашвария (20.11.2013), Влад К (05.12.2013), Джигме (07.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (20.11.2013), Дхармананда (05.12.2013), Ондрий (20.11.2013), Роман М (24.11.2013), Рюдзи (04.01.2014), Савелов Александр (20.11.2013), Эделизи (06.12.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже



----------

Алексей Л (14.12.2013), Алик (27.11.2013), Джигме (07.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2013), Эделизи (06.12.2013)

----------


## Галина_Сур

неудержалась :Smilie:

----------

Chong_Kwan (09.11.2014), Neroli (27.11.2013), SlavaR (05.12.2013), Vladiimir (27.11.2013), Алик (27.11.2013), Антончик (11.02.2014), Ашвария (28.11.2013), Бхусуку (14.12.2013), Денис Евгеньев (05.12.2013), Джигме (07.12.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.12.2013), Иван Петров (07.03.2014), Кузьмич (06.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2013), Савелов Александр (28.11.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

От А.Ан.В.джи из южной Индии:

----------

Алексей Л (14.12.2013), Алик (05.12.2013), Бхусуку (14.12.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.12.2013), Кузьмич (06.12.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Аура просветленного индивидуума обретает золотисто-янтарный цвет, и, если приглядеться, внутри ее можно увидеть навсегда застывших в этом янтаре тараканов.

----------

AndyZ (15.12.2013), Алик (05.12.2013), Иван Петров (07.03.2014), Федор Ф (05.12.2013), Чиффа (08.12.2013), Эделизи (06.12.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Osh (14.12.2013), Кузьмич (06.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (21.12.2013), Паня (06.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (07.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2013), Эделизи (06.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ловят или любят?

----------


## Джигме

> 


И надо было ответить: Как всегда ....... никак  :Smilie:

----------

Чиффа (08.12.2013), Эделизи (09.12.2013)

----------


## Ашвария



----------

Алик (21.12.2013)

----------


## Галина_Сур

любимое

----------

Neroli (21.12.2013), Алексей Л (14.12.2013), Антончик (23.12.2013), Бхусуку (14.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (21.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова



----------

Алик (21.12.2013), Антончик (23.12.2013), Ашвария (21.12.2013), Буль (21.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вложение 15620


И чем закончилась история?((

----------

Georgiy (30.12.2013), Альбина (13.02.2014), Антончик (11.02.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> И чем закончилась история?((


Все еще медитирует  :Wink:

----------

Алик (21.12.2013), Дубинин (21.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Все еще медитирует


Если медитировать только над дифурами, то можно и просветлением заболеть, а от этой болезни лекарствов нету :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Georgiy (30.12.2013), Markus (12.02.2014), Pema Sonam (22.12.2013), Алик (22.12.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (07.01.2014), Аньезка (23.12.2013), Ашвария (22.12.2013), Влад К (04.01.2014), Кузьмич (29.12.2013), Нея (22.12.2013), Нико (04.01.2014), Паня (22.12.2013), Чиффа (04.01.2014), Шенпен (24.12.2013), Эделизи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

в лесу родилась елочка........ и так далее

----------

Homer (30.12.2013), Алик (30.12.2013), Ашвария (30.12.2013), Паня (30.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (05.01.2014), Чиффа (04.01.2014), Эделизи (30.12.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Ватерлиния.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.12.2013), sergey (30.12.2013), Vladiimir (30.12.2013), Алик (30.12.2013), Ануруддха (30.12.2013), Влад К (04.01.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013), Чиффа (04.01.2014), Эделизи (30.12.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave



----------

Бо (31.12.2013), Влад К (04.01.2014), Чиффа (04.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

Перевод:
Мальчик: - С днем Рождения, Будда, вот тебе небольшой подарок
Будда: - О! Пустая коробка!? Спасибо, великолепное напоминание держать ум свободным от жажды и мечтаний. Спасибо маленький мальчик , это замечательно и очень осмысленно.
Летающий Кот: - Что ты ему подарил, мальчик?
Мальчик: Вообще-то это должна была быть кофеварка, но я забыл положить ее перед тем как обернул. Полагаю она теперь наша.

----------

Чиффа (04.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

Вложение 15768 Испытывает терпение своего товарища(я так думаю))))

----------

Markus (12.02.2014), Аньезка (07.01.2014), Нея (05.01.2014), Нико (05.01.2014), Чиффа (04.01.2014)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave



----------

Алик (05.01.2014), Аньезка (07.01.2014), Влад К (05.01.2014), Савелов Александр (21.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария



----------

Алик (05.01.2014), Нея (05.01.2014), Нико (05.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л



----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (05.01.2014), Алик (05.01.2014), Аньезка (07.01.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.01.2014), Эделизи (06.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

(источник: Buddhism - PathToPeace)

----------

Markus (12.02.2014), Neroli (07.01.2014), Алик (08.01.2014), Антончик (11.02.2014), Аньезка (07.01.2014), Влад К (08.01.2014), Эделизи (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ашвария



----------

Алик (08.01.2014), Влад К (08.01.2014), Кеин (08.02.2014), Нея (08.01.2014), Нико (07.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2014)

----------


## Борис Оширов

с яндекс.фото, из альбомов Катя Lexx

----------

Markus (12.02.2014), Алекс Андр (06.02.2014), Алик (06.02.2014), Ашвария (07.02.2014), Влад К (06.02.2014), Нико (11.02.2014)

----------


## Буль



----------

Neroli (11.02.2014), Алекс Андр (11.02.2014), Алик (12.02.2014), Аньезка (11.02.2014), Влад К (12.02.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.03.2014), Кузьмич (18.02.2014), Нико (11.02.2014), Паня (11.02.2014), Сергей Хос (11.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

Когда идешь чеканным шагом
Здоровой, верною стезёй
Из всех щелей так вкусно пахнет
Нельзёй!!!

_Автор неизвестен._

----------

Aion (12.02.2014), Markus (12.02.2014), Neroli (11.02.2014), Алекс Андр (12.02.2014), Алик (12.02.2014), Антончик (12.02.2014), Аньезка (12.02.2014), Ашвария (12.02.2014), Иван Петров (07.03.2014), Кеин (20.02.2014), Нико (13.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (12.02.2014), Фил (18.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2014), Юй Кан (12.02.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Мой любимый жанр.

----------


## Альбина



----------

Кеин (20.02.2014), Кузьмич (18.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Когда идешь чеканным шагом
> Здоровой, верною стезёй
> Из всех щелей так вкусно пахнет
> Нельзёй!!!
> 
> _Автор неизвестен._

----------

Neroli (13.02.2014), Алик (13.02.2014), Влад К (13.02.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.03.2014), Нико (13.02.2014), Эделизи (18.02.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

А для буддиста, наверное, точнее всего будет "Сядь и недвижно сиди в направлении мечты"? : )

----------

Markus (18.02.2014), Neroli (15.02.2014), Алекс Андр (21.02.2014), Алик (15.02.2014), Влад К (17.02.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (17.03.2014), Эделизи (18.02.2014)

----------


## Markus

*Танцуй так, как будто никто не видит* :Smilie: 
_Случай на автобусной остановке в Великобритании._

----------

Буль (18.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (18.02.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Так кто сказал, что нет сукхи в мире животных?!

----------

Markus (19.02.2014), Neroli (21.02.2014), Sojj (21.02.2014), Алекс Андр (21.02.2014), Ануруддха (03.03.2014), Влад К (21.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (17.03.2014), Эделизи (19.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Так кто сказал, что нет сукхи в мире животных?!

----------

Neroli (21.02.2014), Sojj (21.02.2014), Алекс Андр (21.02.2014), Алик (21.02.2014), Буль (21.02.2014), Влад К (21.02.2014), Нея (08.03.2014), Нико (21.02.2014), Савелов Александр (08.03.2014), Эделизи (21.02.2014), Юй Кан (07.05.2014)

----------


## Markus



----------


## Юань Дин

Две матери беседуют о своих взрослых сыновьях. Одна из них:
– Теперь мой сын занимается медитацией. Я, правда, не знаю, что это такое, но во всяком случае лучше уж медитировать, чем сидеть сложа руки.

----------

Алик (02.03.2014), Антончик (04.03.2014), Влад К (03.03.2014), Иван Петров (07.03.2014), Кузьмич (03.03.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Влад К

Вложение 16081

----------

Алекс Андр (03.03.2014), Алик (04.03.2014), Антончик (04.03.2014), Нико (03.03.2014), Пема Ванчук (09.03.2014)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Алик (07.03.2014), Ашвария (09.03.2014), Буль (07.03.2014), Влад К (07.03.2014), Кузьмич (10.03.2014), Нея (08.03.2014), Нико (08.03.2014), Поляков (08.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2014), Юй Кан (08.03.2014)

----------


## Чиффа

> А для буддиста, наверное, точнее всего будет "Сядь и недвижно сиди в направлении мечты"? : )


Ум колышется?...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

http://www.vz.ru/news/2014/3/12/676653.htmlЖириновский предложил убрать из алфавита букву «Ы»

Лидер ЛДПР заявил, что такой буквы нет ни в одном европейском языке, а многие дети просто не могут ее выговорить.
«Убрать эту букву гадкую, это азиатчина, нас за это не любят в Европе... Это от монгол к нам пришло, ни в одном европейском языке буквы «ы» нет. Гортанный звук, это звери так говорят: «ы-ы». «И» – все, достаточно», – приводит слова Жириновского РИА «Новости».
Он отметил, что и дети не выговаривают «ы».
«У меня был сын маленький еще, «Ы» дети не могут выговаривать. Говорит: «Папа, папа, там мишка». Я думаю, какой мишка? Медведь, что ли? Оказывается, мышь», – пояснил Жириновский.
Отметим, что лидер ЛДПР регулярно выступает со смелыми и неоднозначными предложениями.
Так, 4 марта он предложил усовершенствовать законодательство и продавать табак только по медицинским справкам.
25 февраля он призвал выдать российские паспорта всем желающим украинцам.
24 февраля он предложил назначать пожизненных сенаторов.
14 февраля лидер ЛДПР призвал молодое поколение не рассчитывать на долгую любовь и «целоваться только в лобик».

Ыыыы!  :Big Grin:

----------

Влад К (17.03.2014), Кузьмич (15.03.2014), Митя Смирнов (15.01.2015), Нико (12.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> http://www.vz.ru/news/2014/3/12/676653.htmlЖириновский предложил убрать из алфавита букву «Ы»
> 
> Лидер ЛДПР заявил, что такой буквы нет ни в одном европейском языке, а многие дети просто не могут ее выговорить.
> «Убрать эту букву гадкую, это азиатчина, нас за это не любят в Европе... Это от монгол к нам пришло, ни в одном европейском языке буквы «ы» нет. Гортанный звук, это звери так говорят: «ы-ы». «И» – все, достаточно», – приводит слова Жириновского РИА «Новости».
> Он отметил, что и дети не выговаривают «ы».
> «У меня был сын маленький еще, «Ы» дети не могут выговаривать. Говорит: «Папа, папа, там мишка». Я думаю, какой мишка? Медведь, что ли? Оказывается, мышь», – пояснил Жириновский.
> Отметим, что лидер ЛДПР регулярно выступает со смелыми и неоднозначными предложениями.
> Так, 4 марта он предложил усовершенствовать законодательство и продавать табак только по медицинским справкам.
> 25 февраля он призвал выдать российские паспорта всем желающим украинцам.
> ...


"Как не остановить бегущего бизона"..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Эделизи

> http://www.vz.ru/news/2014/3/12/676653.htmlЖириновский предложил убрать из алфавита букву «Ы»
> 
> Лидер ЛДПР заявил, что такой буквы нет ни в одном европейском языке, а многие дети просто не могут ее выговорить.
> «Убрать эту букву гадкую, это азиатчина, нас за это не любят в Европе... Это от монгол к нам пришло, ни в одном европейском языке буквы «ы» нет. Гортанный звук, это звери так говорят: «ы-ы». «И» – все, достаточно», – приводит слова Жириновского РИА «Новости».
> Он отметил, что и дети не выговаривают «ы».
> «У меня был сын маленький еще, «Ы» дети не могут выговаривать. Говорит: «Папа, папа, там мишка». Я думаю, какой мишка? Медведь, что ли? Оказывается, мышь», – пояснил Жириновский.
> Отметим, что лидер ЛДПР регулярно выступает со смелыми и неоднозначными предложениями.
> Так, 4 марта он предложил усовершенствовать законодательство и продавать табак только по медицинским справкам.
> 25 февраля он призвал выдать российские паспорта всем желающим украинцам.
> ...


Его копирайтеры - ушлые люди )

----------


## Аурум

> Его копирайтеры - ушлые люди )


Может быть, спичрайтеры?

----------


## Эделизи

> Может быть, спичрайтеры?


Думаю у него и те, и те есть. И еще пара диковинных, в перьях )))

----------


## Аурум

> Думаю у него и те, и те есть. И еще пара диковинных, в перьях )))


Я думаю, что Жириновский настолько крут, что сам пишет речи для своих спичрайтеров.

----------

Алик (13.03.2014), Кузьмич (15.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (12.03.2014), Нико (12.03.2014), Эделизи (12.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я думаю, что Жириновский настолько крут, что сам пишет речи для своих спичрайтеров.


Он даже за фритибет пару раз выступал, сама присутствовала)))))

----------

Аурум (12.03.2014), Кузьмич (15.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (12.03.2014), Эделизи (12.03.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Он даже за фритибет пару раз выступал, сама присутствовала)))))


Он вчера по радио заявил (я сам слышал) что русские солдаты никогда не вступали на территорию другого государства, если их не просили помочь народы этого государства. Привёл в пример и Афганистан, и Абхазию с Осетией, даже Суворова с Альпами вспомнил... А я всё думал о том, как я служил в Группе советских войск в Германии и вспоминал когда это немцы просили русских солдат пройти в Берлин...

----------


## Чагна Дордже



----------

Алик (13.03.2014), Кузьмич (15.03.2014), Эделизи (12.03.2014), Янькэ (20.06.2014)

----------


## Паня

> ... А я всё думал о том, как я служил в Группе советских войск в Германии и вспоминал когда это немцы просили русских солдат пройти в Берлин...


22 июня 1941 года.

----------

Алик (13.03.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Эделизи (17.03.2014)

----------


## Буль

> 22 июня 1941 года.


Фамилии просильцев можете назвать?

----------


## Паня

> Фамилии просильцев можете назвать?


Вам перечислить состав всей семи-миллионной армии вермахта, напросившейся на посещение Берлина с ответным визитом вежливости?

----------

Алик (13.03.2014), Аурум (13.03.2014), Буль (13.03.2014), Влад К (13.03.2014), Кузьмич (15.03.2014), Эделизи (17.03.2014)

----------


## Алик

Черный юмор в том, что история ничему не учит : http://waralbum.ru/185815/

----------

Влад К (13.03.2014), Паня (13.03.2014), Эделизи (13.03.2014)

----------


## Ersh

Кубик Дзен.

----------

Aion (15.03.2014), Yeshe (01.05.2014), Аурум (15.03.2014), Ашвария (15.03.2014), Влад К (15.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (02.04.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (15.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2014), Чиффа (04.04.2014)

----------


## Бо

Всё просто.

----------

Влад К (15.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (02.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (17.03.2014), Чиффа (04.04.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Его копирайтеры - ушлые люди )


Ему бы грамотного имиджмэйкера :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Эделизи

> Ему бы грамотного имиджмэйкера


Их есть у него

----------

Алик (17.03.2014), Влад К (17.03.2014), Нико (17.03.2014), Пема Дролкар (02.04.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Весна. Хочется в лес. Найти берлогу и разбудить медведя. А потом бежать, бежать от него, задыхаясь от восторга!

----------

Olle (02.04.2014), Ануруддха (02.04.2014), Бо (02.04.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (02.04.2014), Нико (02.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (02.04.2014), Чиффа (04.04.2014), Эделизи (03.04.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Можно также нечаянно разбудить усталого, еле уснувшего мужа. :Smilie: 

И в лес не надо....

----------

Алик (02.04.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Можно также нечаянно разбудить усталого, еле уснувшего мужа.
> 
> И в лес не надо....


Возможно Юй Кан не замужем.

----------

Алик (02.04.2014), Аньезка (02.04.2014), Бо (02.04.2014), Буль (02.04.2014), Нико (02.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (02.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2014), Цэде (18.04.2014), Чагна Дордже (03.04.2014), Чиффа (04.04.2014), Эделизи (17.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Они заполонили планету!

----------

Neroli (18.04.2014), Won Soeng (02.05.2014), Альбина (17.04.2014), Ануруддха (18.04.2014), Аньезка (17.04.2014), Вова Л. (17.04.2014), Денис Евгеньев (19.04.2014), Кузьмич (18.04.2014), Нико (17.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (01.05.2014), Фил (17.04.2014), Эделизи (17.04.2014)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (17.04.2014), Аньезка (17.04.2014), Аурум (17.04.2014), Бо (18.04.2014), Кузьмич (18.04.2014), Чагна Дордже (17.04.2014), Эделизи (17.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Aion (17.04.2014), Lion Miller (19.04.2014), Альбина (17.04.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.06.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Эделизи (17.04.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Алик (18.04.2014), Антончик (22.04.2014), Аньезка (18.04.2014), Аурум (18.04.2014), Ашвария (18.04.2014), Нико (19.04.2014), Паня (18.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (01.05.2014), Сергей Ч (18.04.2014), Эделизи (18.04.2014)

----------


## Бо

Первый день в школе "Дзен сад".

----------

Aion (19.04.2014), Pema Sonam (19.04.2014), Алик (18.04.2014), Антон Соносон (04.07.2014), Галина_Сур (26.04.2014), Денис Евгеньев (19.04.2014), Нико (19.04.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (19.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (01.05.2014), Савелов Александр (19.04.2014), Юй Кан (18.04.2014)

----------


## Бо

> 


На эту же тему, история рассказанная Дзен Мастером Сунг Сан Сон Са:




> Очень давно, Дзен мастер Ко-Бонг, учитель Сунг Сан Сон Са, находился в Янсан в Корее. Там, в большом храме, он был учеником. Каждый день он тяжело работал, раскапывая новое поле в горах, и очень плохо питался.
> 
> Однажды, когда Дзен мастер Хе-Вол ушел в город, Ко-Бонг решил продать монастырскую корову и пойти  купить на эти деньги вино и мясо. Все согласились, поэтому продали корову, потратили все деньги в городе и вечером вернулись пьяными. 
> 
> Дзен мастер вернулся поздно, после того, как все уснули, но на утро он заметил, что коровы нет. Очень разозлившись, он позвал всех в комнату Дзен, и все были напуганы. Когда Дзен мастер решил, что его корова должна быть возвращена, Ко-Бонг снял с себя всю одежду и ползал на всех четверых с криками: «МУУУ!»
> 
> Когда Мастер увидел это, он стал очень счастлив, и ударил Ко-Бонг тридцать раз по заднице, сказав: «Это не моя корова. Эта корова слишком маленькая.»
> 
> Все вернулись в свои комнаты очень счастливыми, и вопрос больше не поднимался.

----------

Aion (19.04.2014), Кузьмич (20.04.2014)

----------


## Алик

Длинная очередь на шиномонтаж! . В очереди железная дисциплина. Иногда, очень крутые машины проезжают мимо очереди к боксу. Там они вдруг быстро разворачиваются и встают в конец очереди. Их гонит не совесть, не злоба других водителей и не монтажники. В конец очереди их гонит объявление на дверях шиномонтажки: «ЛИЦА НЕТРАДИЦИОННОЙ СЕКСУАЛЬНОЙ ОРИЕНТАЦИИ ОБСЛУЖИВАЮТСЯ ВНЕ ОЧЕРЕДИ!»

----------

Aion (25.04.2014), Neroli (21.04.2014), Алексей Л (22.04.2014), Влад К (22.04.2014), Кузьмич (22.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (01.05.2014), Фил (01.05.2014), Эделизи (21.04.2014), Юй Кан (22.04.2014)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (27.04.2014), Влад К (27.04.2014), Жека (01.05.2014), Кузьмич (25.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (01.05.2014)

----------


## Влад К



----------

лесник (27.04.2014)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Эделизи

Осознанности как-то маловато  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (01.05.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Осознанности как-то маловато


Остальное - сахар и жесть!

----------

Neroli (02.05.2014), Алик (02.05.2014), Альбина (02.05.2014), Влад К (02.05.2014), Паня (02.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (02.05.2014), Эделизи (02.05.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Осознанности как-то маловато


Дык, только-только дни Гекаты миновали, фаза Луны примерно такая и есть...  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (02.05.2014)

----------


## Алик



----------

Aion (03.05.2014), Neroli (02.05.2014), Vladiimir (02.05.2014), Андрей Ж (17.05.2014), Джа Рашин (11.05.2014), Кузьмич (03.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (02.05.2014), Фил (03.05.2014), Чиффа (09.05.2014), Эделизи (04.05.2014)

----------


## Фил

Супрематизм и минимализм - это моё!
 :Smilie:

----------

Алик (03.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (09.05.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л



----------

Aion (05.05.2014), Ersh (05.05.2014), Алик (03.05.2014), Альбина (04.05.2014), Аньезка (03.05.2014), Денис Евгеньев (06.05.2014), Джа Рашин (11.05.2014), Кузьмич (03.05.2014), Паня (06.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (09.05.2014), Сергей Ч (03.05.2014), Эделизи (04.05.2014)

----------


## Бо

Последний уровень спокойствия дзен.

----------

Aion (05.05.2014), Neroli (06.05.2014), Vladiimir (05.05.2014), Алексей Л (06.05.2014), Алик (06.05.2014), Влад К (05.05.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.06.2014), Кузьмич (12.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (09.05.2014), Чиффа (09.05.2014), Эделизи (09.05.2014), Юй Кан (08.05.2014)

----------


## Бо

Вот так перерождаются моржами:

----------

Влад К (06.05.2014), Кузьмич (07.05.2014), Сергей Ч (07.05.2014), Эделизи (06.05.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Aion (08.05.2014), Atmo Kamal (01.06.2014), Алексей Л (10.05.2014), Алик (08.05.2014), Альбина (07.05.2014), Ануруддха (08.05.2014), Бо (08.05.2014), Буль (07.05.2014), Влад К (07.05.2014), Денис Евгеньев (09.05.2014), Джа Рашин (11.05.2014), Кузьмич (12.05.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (31.05.2014), Нико (07.05.2014), Паня (08.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (09.05.2014), Сергей Хос (25.05.2014), Фил (07.05.2014), Чиффа (09.05.2014), Шавырин (07.05.2014), Эделизи (07.05.2014), Юй Кан (07.05.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

В свете недавних событий...



"Трудно искать черную кошку в темной комнате, особенно если ее там нет. Тем более глупо, если эта кошка умная, смелая и вежливая."
(С. Шойгу, министр обороны.)

----------

Atmo Kamal (01.06.2014), Алик (10.05.2014), Аньезка (09.05.2014), Джа Рашин (11.05.2014), Кузьмич (12.05.2014), Чиффа (09.05.2014), Эделизи (09.05.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

Бхантэ из Индии в соц.сети поделился:

----------

Aion (10.05.2014), Алексей Л (10.05.2014), Алик (10.05.2014), Кузьмич (12.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (18.05.2014), Эделизи (10.05.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

Закон причины и следствия по Маршаку:

Не было гвоздя, - Подкова пропала. 
Не было подковы, - Лошадь захромала. 
Лошадь захромала, - Командир убит. 
Конница разбита, Армия бежит. 
Враг вступает в город, Пленных не щадя, - 
Оттого что в кузнице Не было гвоздя!

----------

Алик (10.05.2014), Ашвария (10.05.2014), Гошка (13.05.2014), Кузьмич (12.05.2014), Фил (11.05.2014), Чагна Дордже (10.05.2014), Эделизи (10.05.2014)

----------


## Борис Оширов

http://kotomatrix.ru/show/1502357/

----------

Ануруддха (16.05.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.06.2014), Кузьмич (12.05.2014), Эделизи (10.05.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Aion (17.05.2014), Thaitali (17.05.2014), Алексей Л (30.05.2014), Алик (17.05.2014), Влад К (16.05.2014), Кузьмич (17.05.2014), Нико (16.05.2014), Паня (17.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (18.05.2014), Эделизи (17.05.2014), Юй Кан (16.05.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

Шедевры от Sidh.Ptl.ji к Весак:
"капля":

Полнолуние:

----------

Aion (17.05.2014), Thaitali (17.05.2014), Алик (18.05.2014), Антончик (17.05.2014), Ануруддха (17.05.2014), Кузьмич (19.05.2014), Паня (17.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (18.05.2014), Эделизи (17.05.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

Mayur из Мадурая поделился:
Мама и Просветление:

----------

Кузьмич (25.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (25.05.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2014)

----------


## Алик



----------

Падма Осел (07.06.2014), Эделизи (26.05.2014)

----------


## Алик



----------

Ашвария (26.05.2014), Кузьмич (25.05.2014), Паня (26.05.2014), Пема Дролкар (26.05.2014), Эделизи (26.05.2014)

----------


## Бо

Много лет назад, в школе в Южном Лондоне, учительница сказала классу пятилетних детей: "Я дам двадцать долларов ребенку, который скажет мне, кто был самым знаменитым человеком, который когда-либо жил на Земле".

Ирландский мальчик поднял руку и сказал: "Это был Святой Патрик". Учительница сказала: "Извини, Алан, это не правильно".
Затем Шотландский мальчик поднял руку и сказал: "Это был Святой Андрю". Учительница ответила: "Извини, Хэмиш, это тоже не правильно".
Наконец, мальчик из Гуджарати поднял руку и сказал: "Это был Иисус Христос". Учительница сказала: "Это абсолютно правильно, Джайянт, подойди сюда, я дам тебе твои двадцать долларов".
Вручая мальчику двадцать долларов, учительница сказала: "Знаешь, Джайянт, поскольку ты из Гуджарати, я была очень удивлена, что ты назвал Иисуса Христа". Джайянт ответил: "Да, в своем сердце Я знал, что это Господь Кришна, но бизнес есть бизнес!".

----------

Алик (30.05.2014), Ашвария (29.05.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.06.2014), Дхармананда (03.06.2014)

----------


## Ашвария



----------

Neroli (02.06.2014), Алик (30.05.2014), Кузьмич (01.06.2014), Нико (01.06.2014), Падма Осел (07.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (02.06.2014), Алик (01.06.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.06.2014), Сергей Ч (04.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2014), Эделизи (02.06.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Neroli (03.06.2014), Pema Sonam (04.06.2014), Thaitali (04.06.2014), Алексей Л (06.06.2014), Алик (03.06.2014), Альбина (03.06.2014), Антон Соносон (07.06.2014), Антончик (19.06.2014), Ануруддха (03.06.2014), Аурум (19.06.2014), Влад К (04.06.2014), Денис Евгеньев (04.06.2014), Кузьмич (03.06.2014), Нико (03.06.2014), Паня (06.06.2014), Сергей Хос (19.06.2014), Сергей Ч (04.06.2014), Фил (03.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (04.06.2014), Эделизи (15.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

AndyZ (01.07.2014), Pema Sonam (04.06.2014), Thaitali (04.06.2014), Алик (04.06.2014), Ануруддха (04.06.2014), Ашвария (07.06.2014), Кузьмич (05.06.2014), Пема Дролкар (19.06.2014), Эделизи (16.06.2014), Юй Кан (04.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

AndyZ (01.07.2014), Neroli (06.06.2014), Pema Sonam (04.06.2014), sergey (04.06.2014), Ануруддха (05.06.2014), Кузьмич (05.06.2014), Нико (04.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Алексей Л (06.06.2014), Алик (06.06.2014), Ашвария (10.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

sergey (07.06.2014), Алик (08.06.2014), Ашвария (07.06.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014), Эделизи (15.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Эскимос: "Если я не знаю о боге и грехе, попаду ли я в ад?"
Священник: "Нет, если ты не знаешь".
Эскимос: "Тогда зачем ты рассказываешь мне?"

----------

Алексей Л (14.06.2014), Алик (09.06.2014), Альбина (14.06.2014), Андрей Лиходедов (18.06.2014), Антончик (19.06.2014), Влад К (14.06.2014), Кузьмич (11.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2014), Шавырин (08.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот бывает же, а? %)

----------

Neroli (28.06.2014), Алик (13.06.2014), Пема Дролкар (19.06.2014), Сергей Ч (13.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

Мойша купил за сто рублей осла у старого крестьянина.
Крестьянин должен был привести ему осла на следующий день.
Крестьянин пришел, как договаривались, но без осла.
- Простите, но осел подох.
- Ну, тогда верните мои сто рублей.
- Не могу, я уже их потратил.
- Хорошо, тогда просто оставьте мне осла.
- Но что вы будете с ним делать?
- Я разыграю его в лотерею.
- Но вы не можете разыграть в лотерею дохлого осла! . .
Месяцем позже крестьянин встретил Мойшу:
- Что случилось с тем дохлым ослом?
- Я разыграл его, как и говорил. Я продал пятьсот лотерейных
билетов по два рубля и получил
898 рублей прибыли.
- И, что, никто не возражал?
- Только тот парень, который выиграл осла… Ну, так я просто
вернул ему его два рубля!

----------

Neroli (16.06.2014), Алик (14.06.2014), Кузьмич (15.06.2014), лесник (15.06.2014)

----------


## Алик



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.06.2014), Кузьмич (20.06.2014)

----------


## Yeshe

Дочь возвращается домой очень поздно. На пороге её встречает отец.
- Ну, что, опять шлялась, пила, курила?
- Папа, зависть - плохое чувство...

Чтобы меня не разнесло, я не ем после шести вечера и не курю на бензоколонке.

Пока мой мозг думал, ж#па уже приняла какое-то там своё решение...

Кастрюля начинает жарить картошку сразу после того, как заканчивает её варить.

После того, как маленький Витя научился считать, папе пришлось делить пельмени поровну.

Водитель БелАЗа смотрит на дорожные знаки просто из любопытства.

----------

Кузьмич (20.06.2014), Нико (18.06.2014), Пема Дролкар (19.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (18.06.2014), Шавырин (18.06.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

Какая прелесть.

----------

Ануруддха (19.06.2014), Ашвария (19.06.2014), Пема Дролкар (19.06.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Какая прелесть.


А в геометрическом центре Европы у людей нет возможности двадцать лет собрать денег на музыкальные инструменты и один костюм на все случаи жизни и умертвия:

http://www.tercia.com.ua/video

----------


## Ануруддха

Буддийский комплимент: "А ты ничего".

----------

Aion (19.06.2014), Lion Miller (20.06.2014), Neroli (19.06.2014), Алик (19.06.2014), Ашвария (19.06.2014), Жека (20.06.2014), Кузьмич (20.06.2014), Нико (20.06.2014), Паня (20.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2014)

----------


## Yeshe

Для тех, кто понимает английский. Ошибки перевода

http://www.seenox.com/2014/05/29/40-...slations-ever/

----------

Аурум (19.06.2014), Ашвария (20.06.2014), Фил (20.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Neroli (20.06.2014), Алик (23.06.2014), Альбина (28.06.2014), Ануруддха (21.06.2014), Богдан Б (21.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Amnesty International ("Международная амнистия) - немного цинично, но ОЧЕНЬ точно и доходчиво:

http://www.mignews.com/news/society/...617_63640.html

http://muzgazeta.com/rock/201421611/...tiv-pytok.html

----------

Кузьмич (22.06.2014), Фил (27.06.2014), Эделизи (27.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Neroli (27.06.2014), Алик (27.06.2014), Ануруддха (27.06.2014), Аньезка (27.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (27.06.2014), Шавырин (27.06.2014), Эделизи (27.06.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Задумайтесь над этим фото


Задумался и заплакал.

----------

Сергей Ч (28.06.2014), Шавырин (28.06.2014), Эделизи (28.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Задумался и заплакал.


А чё там? Где я?????

----------

Антон Соносон (28.06.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Задумайтесь над этим фото...


Задумалась . Нет здесь вроде никакого  фото . :Frown:

----------


## Шавырин

" Если Вы сидите где-нибудь в Гималаях и тишина окружает Вас – это тишина Гималаев, но не Ваша.
Вы должны найти собственные Гималаи внутри себя." (http://vk.com/sas_tip )

----------

Vladiimir (28.06.2014), Алик (29.06.2014), Ануруддха (28.06.2014), Кузьмич (29.06.2014), Сергей Ч (28.06.2014), Юань Дин (03.07.2014)

----------


## Алик



----------

Ануруддха (28.06.2014), лесник (01.07.2014), Паня (28.06.2014), Шавырин (30.06.2014), Эделизи (28.06.2014)

----------


## Osh

Комплименты йогу, которые вы можете продолжить...


Твое эго такое маленькое.
Твоя поездка в Индию такая благостная.
Твоя чечевица такая вегетарианская.
Твоя линия преемственности такая непрерывная.
Твой учитель такой просветленный.
Твой ум такой неподвижный.
Твои четки такие намоленные.
Твои сандалии/вьетнамки такие паломнические.
Твой смузи такой пранический.
Твоя карма такая очищенная.
Твои пропсы такие выравнивающие.
Твои штаны для йоги такие аскетичные.

Взято тут: http://vk.com/yogajournalru

----------

Алик (29.06.2014), Ануруддха (28.06.2014), Сергей Ч (28.06.2014), Эделизи (28.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Neroli (28.06.2014), Алик (29.06.2014), Ануруддха (28.06.2014), Нико (28.06.2014), Паня (28.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (29.06.2014), Эделизи (28.06.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Сообщение от Кузьмич
> 
> 
> Задумался и заплакал.
> 
> 
> А чё там? Где я?????


Там ничего, а ты в ветке про ЮМОР !




> Задумалась . Нет здесь вроде никакого  фото .


Это фотоавтопортрет Малевича после просветления.  :Big Grin:

----------

Альбина (29.06.2014), Нико (29.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вложение 16582


Задумался, о вашем понимании пустоты а так же о наводящему ужас на незнакомых с буддизмом людей воззрению.

----------


## Шавырин

> Задумался, о вашем понимании пустоты а так же о наводящему ужас на незнакомых с буддизмом людей воззрению.


Пустоты бояться, - в буддизм не ходить  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014), Аурум (30.06.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014), Сергей Ч (30.06.2014), Эделизи (02.07.2014)

----------


## Aion



----------

Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Aion (01.07.2014), Алексей Л (01.07.2014), Алик (01.07.2014), Ануруддха (01.07.2014), Йен (06.07.2014), Кузьмич (02.07.2014), Эделизи (01.07.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Aion (01.07.2014), Osh (01.07.2014), Алексей Л (02.07.2014), Алик (01.07.2014), Аурум (01.07.2014), Кузьмич (02.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014), Шавырин (01.07.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Сергей, судя по фоте, вы используете непроизводительную устаревшую версию  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: !

----------

Алексей Л (02.07.2014), Альбина (02.07.2014), Аурум (02.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014), Нико (02.07.2014), Паня (02.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014), Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Сергей, судя по фоте, вы используете непроизводительную устаревшую версию !

----------

Аурум (02.07.2014), Влад К (02.07.2014), Жека (04.07.2014), Кузьмич (02.07.2014), Паня (02.07.2014), Пема Дролкар (02.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

Знаешь, в состав сборной на чемпионат мира по футболу отправился защитник Козлов?

— Ты считаешь, что их надо защищать?

----------

Алексей Л (02.07.2014), Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, судя по фоте, вы используете непроизводительную устаревшую версию !


Тише едешь - дальше будешь!  :Cool:

----------

Алексей Л (02.07.2014), Алик (02.07.2014), Альбина (02.07.2014), Кузьмич (02.07.2014), Эделизи (02.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л



----------

Neroli (03.07.2014), Алик (02.07.2014), Аурум (02.07.2014), Кузьмич (03.07.2014), Сергей Ч (02.07.2014), Юань Дин (03.07.2014), Юй Кан (02.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Neroli (03.07.2014), Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Алик (03.07.2014), Альбина (03.07.2014), Антон Соносон (03.07.2014), Кузьмич (03.07.2014), Паня (03.07.2014), Сергей Бугаев (14.04.2021), Шавырин (03.07.2014), Юй Кан (03.07.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Знаешь, в состав сборной на чемпионат мира по футболу отправился защитник Козлов?
> 
> — Ты считаешь, что их надо защищать?


Не надо их защищать, для них переходы сделаны.

----------

Алик (03.07.2014), Аурум (03.07.2014), Шавырин (03.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (06.07.2014), Кузьмич (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (03.07.2014), Юй Кан (03.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

Вложение 16629

отсюда http://nandzed.dreamwidth.org/2013/01/01/

Вложение 16630

----------

Кузьмич (04.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Влад К (04.07.2014), Кузьмич (04.07.2014), Нико (04.07.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Йен



----------

Aion (06.07.2014), Алик (08.07.2014), Альбина (04.07.2014), Андрей Лиходедов (16.07.2014), Ануруддха (05.07.2014), Кузьмич (04.07.2014), Нико (04.07.2014), Сергей Ч (04.07.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Aion (06.07.2014), AndyZ (30.07.2014), Lanky (22.01.2015), Lion Miller (06.07.2014), Алик (08.07.2014), Альбина (06.07.2014), Андрей Лиходедов (16.07.2014), Влад К (06.07.2014), Йен (06.07.2014), лесник (05.07.2014), Нико (06.07.2014), Паня (05.07.2014), Сергей Ч (05.07.2014), Эделизи (09.07.2014), Юй Кан (05.07.2014)

----------


## Йен



----------

Aion (31.07.2014), Vladiimir (06.07.2014), Алик (08.07.2014), Альбина (06.07.2014), Ануруддха (06.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (31.07.2014), Lion Miller (06.07.2014), Алексей Л (07.07.2014), Алик (08.07.2014), Антон Соносон (06.07.2014), Сергей Ч (09.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2014), Чиффа (09.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

у кого 13 номер?

----------


## Нико

> у кого 13 номер?


У 13-го Далай-ламы)

----------

Aion (31.07.2014), Neroli (06.07.2014), Антон Соносон (06.07.2014), Юань Дин (06.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

AndyZ (16.07.2014), Алик (09.07.2014), Кузьмич (11.07.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (09.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2014), Шавырин (10.07.2014), Эделизи (09.07.2014)

----------


## Гошка



----------

Aion (31.07.2014), AndyZ (16.07.2014), Neroli (12.07.2014), Антон Соносон (11.07.2014), Ануруддха (12.07.2014), Йен (19.07.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Sojj (14.07.2014), Антончик (17.07.2014), Йен (12.07.2014), Фил (16.07.2014), Шавырин (12.07.2014), Эделизи (12.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Aion (31.07.2014), Neroli (16.07.2014), Альбина (16.07.2014), Ануруддха (16.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Вам предъявляется обвинение за оценочное суждение. 
Вы имеете право хранить осознанность. 
Всё, что вы подумаете, может быть использовано против вас.

----------

Neroli (16.07.2014), Алик (16.07.2014), Альбина (16.07.2014), Андрей Лиходедов (16.07.2014), Паня (16.07.2014)

----------


## Гошка



----------

Паня (17.07.2014), Шавырин (17.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Алик (18.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (31.07.2014), AndyZ (22.07.2014), Neroli (19.07.2014), Thaitali (22.07.2014), Vladiimir (19.07.2014), Алик (19.07.2014), Альбина (19.07.2014), Антон Соносон (19.07.2014), Антончик (22.07.2014), Ануруддха (19.07.2014), Аньезка (23.07.2014), Глеб Свиньин (19.07.2014), Йен (19.07.2014), Кузьмич (19.07.2014), Паня (19.07.2014), Сергей Ч (21.07.2014), Фил (19.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Aion (31.07.2014), AndyZ (22.07.2014), Neroli (22.07.2014), Thaitali (22.07.2014), Альбина (22.07.2014), Антончик (22.07.2014), Аньезка (23.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014), Эделизи (23.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Алик (23.07.2014), Кузьмич (23.07.2014), Шавырин (23.07.2014), Эделизи (23.07.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

> 


Увы. После смерти мы будем жить вечно в виде массы и энергии  :Frown:  

(обычно после таких фраз выскакивает "священник из лаврового куста" и тут же начинает умиляюще говорить: "Но Христос Вам дает надежду, говоря, что Вы будете жить вечно!")

P.S.: про "священника в лавровом кусте", который всегда ловит на слове, чтобы сказать о Боге, см. видео "Записки атеиста" про Докинза.

----------


## Антончик



----------


## Антончик

про холивары:


*перевод: "никто из вас не прав - все ошибаются"

----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Антончик



----------

Кузьмич (27.07.2014), Сергей Ч (25.07.2014)

----------


## Антончик



----------

Влад К (25.07.2014), Жека (31.07.2014), Кузьмич (27.07.2014), Нико (20.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> 


вот так:
- Извини, что я оказался прав! )))))

----------

Кузьмич (27.07.2014), Нико (25.07.2014)

----------


## Антончик

- Непринятие другой расы - расизм. А как назвать нетерпимость веганов по отношению к мясоедам?
- Мясизм?

----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Влад К



----------

Aion (31.07.2014), Алик (03.08.2014), Ануруддха (30.07.2014), Кеин (07.07.2018), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

по дороге на ритрит надо было переехать Мару

----------

Aion (31.07.2014), Антон Соносон (30.07.2014), Ануруддха (30.07.2014), Влад К (30.07.2014), Жека (31.07.2014), Сергей Ч (30.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2014), Эделизи (30.07.2014), Юй Кан (30.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Aion (31.07.2014), Ануруддха (30.07.2014), Жека (31.07.2014), Шавырин (31.07.2014)

----------


## Osh



----------

Aion (31.07.2014), Lanky (22.01.2015), Neroli (31.07.2014), Алексей Л (20.08.2014), Кузьмич (31.07.2014), Паня (20.08.2014), Эделизи (31.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Федотов

> по дороге на ритрит надо было переехать Мару


Мы как-то "первопроходили" на Кавказе пару безымянных вершинок... одна из них шла сразу за перевалом "Майских туманов", и поскольку полагалось придумать ей имя, решили что за "майскими" туманами должен следовать пик Просветления. Так и назвали:

----------

Александр Кеосаян (04.09.2014), Алик (03.08.2014), Альбина (17.08.2014), Влад К (31.07.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (31.07.2014), Паня (05.09.2014), Фил (31.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (24.08.2014), AndyZ (18.08.2014), Chong_Kwan (09.11.2014), Ittosai (25.08.2014), Pedma Kalzang (06.09.2014), Александр Кеосаян (17.08.2014), Алексей Л (20.08.2014), Алик (20.08.2014), Альбина (17.08.2014), Антон Соносон (17.08.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.08.2014), Йен (18.08.2014), Кузьмич (17.08.2014), Паня (05.09.2014), Спокойный (27.08.2014), ТаТая (14.09.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2014), Шавырин (18.08.2014), Эделизи (18.08.2014), Юань Дин (18.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

куку?

Острый психоз — я говорю с котом. 
Острый галлюцинаторный психоз — я говорю с несуществующим котом. 
Паранойя — я боюсь взболтнуть лишнего при коте. 
Шизофрения — кот говорит внутри меня. 
Неврастения — кот меня игнорирует, и мне это кажется совершенно невыносимым. 
Маниакально-депрессивный психоз — мой кот меня не ценит

----------

Neroli (20.08.2014), Olle (20.08.2014), Алик (20.08.2014), Альбина (20.08.2014), Жека (20.08.2014), Кузьмич (22.08.2014), Нико (20.08.2014), Паня (20.08.2014), Пема Ванчук (21.08.2014), Фил (20.08.2014), Эделизи (24.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

His Holiness the Dalai Lama with students attending a course on Tibetan Medicine at the Tibetan Medical & Astrological Institute during their meeting at his residence in Dharamsala, HP, India on August 18, 2014.

----------

Lion Miller (25.08.2014), Алик (25.08.2014), Влад К (24.08.2014), Нико (27.08.2014), Эделизи (24.08.2014)

----------


## Влад К



----------

Sojj (26.08.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.09.2014), Паня (05.09.2014), Фил (24.08.2014), Эделизи (24.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

Три дня наблюдал за муравейником . Ни совещаний,ни планерок, ни разборов. И все работают!!!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (06.09.2014), Буль (29.08.2014), Паня (05.09.2014), Фил (27.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Точно! И начальников у них нет, и хозяев, и топ-менеджеров.

----------

Альбина (27.08.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Точно! И начальников у них нет, и хозяев, и топ-менеджеров.


Патамушта таталитаризьм !!

----------

Фил (27.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Патамушта таталитаризьм !!


А кто ж там диктатор?
Это анархо-коммунизм!  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

У них самка во главе))
С крылышками))

----------

Альбина (27.08.2014), Кузьмич (27.08.2014), Фил (27.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> У них самка во главе))
> С крылышками))


Она не во главе. Она выполняет строго определенную функцию.
Никому ничего не приказывает.
От каждого - по способностям.

----------


## Neroli

Откуда вы знаете, что не приказывает? Понимаете на муравьином?))

----------

Фил (27.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

[QUOTE=Neroli;677537]Откуда вы знаете, что не приказывает? Понимаете на муравьином?))[/QU

Мне кажется, у них одно общее на всех сознание , каждый по отдельности не осознает, что делает, поэтому им и нет смысла приказывать. Чтобы приказывать мозги надо иметь.))) А Фил просто вспомнил свою жизнь "муравьиную").

----------

Neroli (28.08.2014), Фил (27.08.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне кажется, у них одно общее на всех сознание , каждый по отдельности не осознает, что делает, поэтому им и нет смысла приказывать. Чтобы приказывать мозги надо иметь.))) А Фил просто вспомнил свою жизнь "муравьиную").


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Муравьи#Коммуникация

----------

Neroli (28.08.2014), Альбина (28.08.2014)

----------


## Neroli

О, у них там оказывается главные:



> Может показаться, что матка является центром муравьиной семьи, однако в действительности им являются *рабочие муравьи*. Чем больше в муравейнике самок, тем «непочтительнее» отношение к ним рабочих. Рабочие муравьи переселяют самок из одной части гнезда в другую, передают на обмен в другие гнёзда, убивают тех, чья плодовитость стала слишком низкой. Рабочие контролируют и воспроизводство особей в семье: уничтожают лишних личинок или изменяют режим их кормления для изменения соотношения численности каст в семье.


А рабочие муравьи это (на секундочку):



> Муравьиная семья — многолетнее, высокоорганизованное сообщество, состоящее из расплода (яйца, личинки, куколки), взрослых половых особей (самок и самцов) и, как правило, многочисленных рабочих особей *(бесплодных самок)*


Бесплодные самки правят миром)))

----------

Альбина (28.08.2014), Нико (28.08.2014), Фил (28.08.2014)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Neroli (01.09.2014), Ануруддха (04.09.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Нико (04.09.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (05.09.2014), Пема Дролкар (01.09.2014)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

AndyZ (19.09.2014), Буль (04.09.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Паня (05.09.2014), Пема Дролкар (05.09.2014), Фил (04.09.2014), Эделизи (04.09.2014)

----------


## Alexey Elkin



----------

Дондог (16.05.2016), Пема Дролкар (05.09.2014), Сергей Хос (28.10.2014), Юй Кан (05.09.2014)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> 


Помню в том году был в нашем городе заезжий какой-то оратор, с целью  донести людям ведичиское слово)) гыгы, так вот он там прям на полном серьезе говорит-сутра, мол, это то что с утра написано или сказано было :Facepalm:    такое не забывается.

----------

Дондог (16.05.2016), Падма Осел (12.10.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Помню в том году был в нашем городе заезжий какой-то оратор, с целью  донести людям ведичиское слово)) гыгы, так вот он там прям на полном серьезе говорит-сутра, мол, это то что с утра написано или сказано было   такое не забывается.


учитывая количество часов для сна тех, кто записывал сутры - вполне логично: проснуться до восхода солнца, с утра записать сутру  :Smilie:

----------


## Антончик

> Помню в том году был в нашем городе заезжий какой-то оратор, с целью  донести людям ведичиское слово)) гыгы, так вот он там прям на полном серьезе говорит-сутра, мол, это то что с утра написано или сказано было   такое не забывается.


кама-кама
кама-сутра
кама-кама
прямо с утрааааа
(с) Тотал

----------


## Ануруддха

Свет мой, зеркальце, скажи, да всю правду доложи. Я ль на свете всех милее, всех румяней и белее?
- Ну... Ты самая духовно богатая. Пока всё.

----------

Lion Miller (14.09.2014), Thaitali (12.09.2014), Алик (18.09.2014), Альбина (13.09.2014), Сергей Ч (12.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Плоды кармы

----------

Алик (18.09.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (21.09.2014), Митя Смирнов (15.01.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Алик (18.09.2014), Ануруддха (19.09.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Сергей Ч (12.10.2014), Эделизи (19.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Федотов

Может не совсем в юмор, но не знаю куда ещё:

----------

Neroli (19.09.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Паня (19.09.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Aion (03.10.2014), Neroli (23.09.2014), Pedma Kalzang (23.09.2014), Алик (23.09.2014), Альбина (23.09.2014), Антончик (24.09.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (23.09.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Йен (23.09.2014), Кузьмич (29.09.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2014), Чагна Дордже (23.09.2014), Эделизи (23.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик



----------

Алик (01.10.2014), Аньезка (28.09.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (29.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (01.10.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Aion (03.10.2014), Ануруддха (01.10.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), лесник (01.10.2014), Ридонлиев (08.11.2014)

----------


## Thaitali



----------

Буль (03.10.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> 


в продолжении-притча буддийская, рисовка-моя) читать справа налево, спускаясь по вертикали.

----------

Дондог (16.05.2016), Фил (03.10.2014)

----------


## Aion



----------

Антон Соносон (03.10.2014), Антончик (03.10.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Паня (07.10.2014), Сергей Ч (12.10.2014), Фил (03.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2014), Эделизи (06.10.2014), Юй Кан (03.10.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Aion (13.10.2014), Жека (12.10.2014), Митя Смирнов (15.01.2015), Фил (12.10.2014)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Aion (13.10.2014), Lanky (22.01.2015), Olle (13.10.2014), Pedma Kalzang (19.10.2014), Pema Sonam (15.10.2014), Алик (13.10.2014), Ануруддха (13.10.2014), Буль (13.10.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Паня (04.12.2014), Сергей Пара (12.01.2015), Фил (13.10.2014), Эделизи (16.10.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Aion (19.10.2014), Lanky (22.01.2015), Neroli (16.10.2014), Sojj (20.10.2014), Альбина (17.10.2014), Антончик (17.10.2014), Ануруддха (17.10.2014), Аньезка (18.10.2014), Галина_Сур (17.10.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Пема Дролкар (18.10.2014), Чиффа (27.03.2015), Эделизи (18.10.2014)

----------


## Аше



----------

Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (28.10.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Влад К (22.10.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (28.10.2014)

----------


## Aion



----------

Альбина (20.10.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Фил (19.10.2014), Эделизи (19.10.2014), Юй Кан (19.10.2014)

----------


## Альбина

"с утра аркадий принял ванну
затем гостей, затем на грудь
затем олега за урода
затем удар, затем ислам"    (ВКонтакте, гр. "Лепрозорий")

оттуда же:

"собака здесь а кот и рыбка
куда девались отвечай
чего орёшь сама просила
всех покормить я покормил"



"когда приходит день рабочий
по тротуарам городов
бредут штаны пальто ботинки
и люди спящие внутри"


"— Лермонтов в твои годы уже разочаровался в жизни! А ты! Сидишь тут весёлый и улыбаешься, бестолочь!!"

----------

Neroli (28.10.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.10.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (28.10.2014), Нико (28.10.2014), Пема Дролкар (15.01.2015), Фил (28.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2014), Эделизи (28.10.2014)

----------


## Алик

Северокорейские СМИ сообщили о полете подростка к Солнцу.
Благодаря ночной темноте 17-летнему космонавту из КНДР удалось побывать на поверхности раскаленной звезды.

Благодаря ночной темноте 17-летнему космонавту из КНДР удалось побывать на поверхности Солнца, взять образцы и благополучно вернуться на Землю, сообщает TweakTown.com со ссылкой на центральное телевидение Северной Кореи.
Ведущий центрального канала новостей сказал в прямом эфире: "Мы очень рады объявить об успешной миссии по доставке человека на Солнце. Северная Корея опередила все страны в мире в этом вопросе. Хунг Ил Хонг - герой, и его заслуженно встретили как героя, когда он вернулся домой".

По данным корейских СМИ, Хунг путешествовал в покровом темноты, и это должно было защитить его от экстремальных температур Солнца. Теперь ожидается встреча северокорейского космонавта с верховным лидером Ким Чен Ыном. В стране считают высадку человека на Солнце "величайшим достижением человека нашего времени".
http://www.utro.ru/articles/2014/11/06/1220569.shtml

----------

Альбина (08.11.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

Это до них бородатый анекдот дошел:

_Брежнев вызвал группу космонавтов.
- Товарищи! Американцы высадились на Луне. Мы тут посоветовались с
товарищами и решили, что вы полетите на Солнце!
- Так сгорим ведь, Леонид Ильич!
- Не бойтесь, товарищи, Партия подумала обо всём. Полетите ночью._

----------

Алик (08.11.2014), Альбина (08.11.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Нико (07.11.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

[QUOTE=Алик;685041]Северокорейские СМИ сообщили о полете подростка к Солнцу.
][/QUOTE
Наверняка такая же мулька как про футбол. Очередная выдумка китайских блогеров )

----------

Дондог (16.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> [SIZE=3] Хунг Ил Хонг - герой, и его заслуженно встретили как героя, когда он вернулся домой".


Не то имя придумали для космонавта . :Smilie:  Есть же готовое Пелевенское -Ом Он  Ра - и звучит лучше да и к солнцу теме как-то ближе.

----------

Алик (08.11.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Фил (08.11.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Северокорейские СМИ сообщили о полете подростка к Солнцу.


http://makkawity.livejournal.com/3160799.html

...большинство русскоязычных перепечаток упирается в публикацию «Новой газеты» (только не понял, та это НГ или издание-дубль), которая, в отличие от прочих, указывает источник данной новости. Это англоязычный сайт www.tweaktown.com,  где, в свою очередь, указано, что информация взята с сайта Waterfordwhispersnews.com, который весьма известен  как сатирическое издание, бичующее и пародирующее  тягу к скандальным новостям.  Прославился он многим, но в русскоязычном сегменте  больше всего запомнилась запущенная им «утка» о том, что Джейн Роулинг, автор «Гарри Поттера», по заданию церкви будет писать новый вариант Библии, адаптированный для современных детей и подростков.

Более того, история про северокорейский полет на Солнце была опубликована еще в январе 2014 г.  и сразу же разобрана по косточкам не на одном форуме, где  сатирический след отследили мгновенно.  Однако в российской прессе эта «новость» появилась 6 ноября 2014 г.  и отнюдь не как анекдот.

----------

Айрат (08.11.2014), Алик (08.11.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Сергей Хос (08.11.2014), Фил (08.11.2014), Эделизи (08.11.2014)

----------


## Aion



----------

Neroli (08.11.2014), Альбина (08.11.2014), Фил (08.11.2014), Эделизи (08.11.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Коротко о моём духовном пути.


(взято отсюда http://vk.com/buddhaborsch)

----------

Aion (12.11.2014), Альбина (09.11.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), лесник (09.11.2014), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Митя Смирнов (15.01.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (15.01.2015), Сергей Ч (11.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Ты живешь только один раз, но,если ты все делал правильно, одного раза достаточно.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (11.11.2014), Эделизи (11.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Японские стихи по мотивам советских стихотворений для детей (из френдленты в ФБ)

Внимательно вглядись в траву-
Здесь сидел зеленый кузнечик, похожий на плод огурца
Ай да лягушка
---
Девочка и мальчик вместе гуляют по саду камней.
Тили-тили-рисовая похлебка,
Будущие муж и жена
---
Потеряла лицо Таня-тян - 
Плачет о мяче, укатившемся в пруд.
Возьми себя в руки, дочь самурая
---
Кошка скончалась.
Мех уж не тот на хвосте.
Помалкивай или отведай.
---
Жили у старой женщины две рыбы фугу.
Одна белая другая серая-две веселых рыбы
---
Строг этикет самурая:
Кто ругательным словом обзывается -
Тот сам называется так.
---
Поведай нам о своих странствиях, Чижик-пыжик-сан -
Видел ли дальние реки?
Пил ли горячий сакэ?
---
Сын быка движется неровной походкой.
Вздохни полной грудью - кончаются татами,
Падения не избежать.
---
Собрались простолюдины - кому водить?
С громкой речью шагает вперед
Шишел-мышел-сан.
---
Рисовую лепешку испёк самурай.
Кого угостить?
Самурай, самурай, кого хочешь выбирай.
---
Пожилая женщина
Сеет горох на склоне Фудзи.
Ох.
---
Сын серого козла жил у старой женщины.
В бамбуковую рощу ушел пастись.
Изменчиво всё в этом мире, вечны лишь рожки да ножки.

----------

Aion (12.11.2014), Neroli (12.11.2014), Sojj (14.11.2014), Альбина (12.11.2014), Фил (12.11.2014), Эделизи (12.11.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Японские стихи по мотивам советских стихотворений для детей (из френдленты в ФБ)


Оборотни - лисицы зажгли синее море
Пожар иллюзии.

Месяц взял катану
Режет и бьет
Тебе водить, призрак

----------

Neroli (12.11.2014), Сергей Хос (12.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Мыслитель неподвижен бородатый
Другой все ходит
Спор окончен

----------

Антончик (13.11.2014), Сергей Хос (12.11.2014), Фил (12.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2014), Эделизи (12.11.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Мыслитель неподвижен бородатый
> Другой все ходит
> Спор окончен


А был ли мальчик мыслитель?

----------


## Neroli

> А был ли мальчик мыслитель?


Но вот пришла лягушка, но вот пришла лягушка -
Прожорливое брюшко - и съела мудреца.
Представьте себе, представьте себе,
Прожорливое брюшко,
Представьте себе, представьте себе,
И съела мудреца.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.11.2014), Эделизи (12.11.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Но вот пришла лягушка, но вот пришла лягушка -
> Прожорливое брюшко - и съела мудреца.
> Представьте себе, представьте себе,
> Прожорливое брюшко,
> Представьте себе, представьте себе,
> И съела мудреца.


Он ел одну лишь травку!

----------

Neroli (12.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Он ел одну лишь травку!


Зелененький он был!

----------


## Нико

> Зелененький он был!


И с мухами дружил!

----------


## Альбина

> И с мухами дружил!


Не надо травку есть .

----------


## Альбина

http://vk.com/dzenpub - хулиганская страничка юмора в стиле дзен ,откуда попутно можно еще так-же узнать ,что у Пинк Флойд в этом году вышел новый альбом . :EEK!:

----------

Lanky (22.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (14.11.2014), Эделизи (13.11.2014)

----------


## Kit

О Гуру, проявления твои поистине не имеют границ!

----------

Алик (19.01.2015), Антончик (19.11.2014), Галина_Сур (02.12.2014), Джнянаваджра (05.01.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Эделизи (25.11.2014)

----------


## Аурум



----------

Neroli (25.11.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Aion (09.12.2014), Neroli (25.11.2014), Thaitali (26.11.2014), Алик (02.12.2014), Андрей Лиходедов (14.01.2015), Антончик (26.11.2014), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (25.11.2014), Нико (25.11.2014), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.12.2014), Паня (26.11.2014), Фил (25.11.2014), Чиффа (27.03.2015), Эделизи (25.11.2014)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Алик (02.12.2014), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015)

----------


## Алик



----------

Aion (09.12.2014), Альбина (03.12.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (04.12.2014), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (04.12.2014), Фил (02.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2014), Эделизи (02.12.2014), Юй Кан (02.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> 


Я не знала, что "Путь к себе" до сих пор существует :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ридонлиев



----------

Neroli (04.12.2014), Антончик (04.12.2014), Говинда (09.12.2014), Гханта (05.01.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.12.2014), Кузьмич (24.01.2015), Савелов Александр (05.12.2014), Эделизи (04.12.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

и спросила кроха

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Антон Соносон (08.12.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Учитель, объясни мне, что такое дзэн.
-- Чёрные тучи закрыли луну. Понял?
-- Нет.
-- Иди странствуй восемь лет.
Ученик ушёл, пришёл через восемь лет.
-- Учитель, объясни мне, что такое дзэн.
-- Чёрные тучи закрыли луну. Понял?
-- Ну, да.
-- Что ты понял?
-- Ну, тучи -- это зло. Луна -- это...
-- Ничего ты не понял. Иди странствуй восемь лет.
Ученик ушёл, пришёл ещё через восемь лет.
-- Учитель, объясни мне, что такое дзэн.
-- Чёрные тучи закрыли луну. Понял?
-- Понял.
-- Что ты понял?
-- Чёрные тучи закрыли луну.
-- Молодец. Иди себе странствуй дальше.

----------

Olle (10.12.2014), Vladiimir (10.12.2014), Альбина (22.12.2014), Гханта (05.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Йен (26.12.2014), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Митя Смирнов (15.01.2015), Нико (24.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2014), Чиффа (27.03.2015)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Neroli (22.12.2014), sergey (22.12.2014), Vladiimir (23.12.2014), Алик (22.12.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Нико (24.12.2014), Пема Дролкар (15.01.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2014), Эделизи (24.12.2014), Юй Кан (22.12.2014)

----------


## Olle

Посмотри на свою мрачную рожу - прот. Димитрий Смирнов

----------

Kit (21.01.2015), Lion Miller (27.12.2014), Neroli (24.12.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.03.2015), Иван Петров (24.12.2014), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Нико (24.12.2014), Пема Дролкар (15.01.2015), Савелов Александр (24.12.2014), Чагна Дордже (24.12.2014), Эделизи (24.12.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Посмотри на свою мрачную рожу - прот. Димитрий Смирнов


А ведь все верно говорит.

----------

Neroli (24.12.2014), Нико (24.12.2014), Пема Дролкар (15.01.2015), Чагна Дордже (24.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Не мог он svārtha от parārtha
Как мы не бились, отличить

----------

Дондог (16.05.2016), Нико (05.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не мог он svārtha от parārtha
> Как мы не бились, отличить


Хос, насмешил!))))

----------

Сергей Хос (05.01.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.



----------

Lanky (22.01.2015), Говинда (15.01.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пардон за цинизм, но насмешило :Smilie:

----------

Lanky (22.01.2015), Антон Трегубов (23.01.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.01.2015), Кузьмич (17.01.2015), Юй Кан (15.01.2015)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Алик (19.01.2015), Аньезка (16.03.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.03.2015), Нико (19.01.2015), Паня (19.01.2015), Сергей Ч (29.01.2015), Эделизи (19.01.2015)

----------


## Фил



----------

Won Soeng (21.01.2015), Алик (21.01.2015), Антон Федотов (22.01.2015), Ануруддха (25.01.2015), Денис Евгеньев (21.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Дубинин (21.01.2015), Иван Петров (21.01.2015), Илия (05.05.2015), Кузьмич (24.01.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (21.01.2015), Поляков (28.01.2015), Савелов Александр (21.01.2015), Чиффа (27.03.2015), Эделизи (22.01.2015)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кеин (02.02.2015), Кузьмич (26.01.2015), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2015), Сергей Хос (25.01.2015)

----------


## Антон Федотов



----------

Дондог (16.05.2016), Кеин (02.02.2015), Кузьмич (26.01.2015), Фил (25.01.2015), Чиффа (27.03.2015), Эделизи (28.01.2015), Юй Кан (25.01.2015)

----------


## Фил



----------

Дубинин (28.01.2015), Кеин (02.02.2015), Сергей Хос (28.01.2015), Эделизи (28.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Альбина (04.02.2015), Аньезка (16.03.2015), Говинда (29.01.2015), Дубинин (28.01.2015), Иван Петров (28.01.2015), Фил (28.01.2015), Эделизи (28.01.2015), Юй Кан (28.01.2015)

----------


## Дубинин



----------

Говинда (29.01.2015), Жека (09.04.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.01.2015)

----------


## Дубинин



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (29.01.2015), Сергей Ч (28.01.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.01.2015), Эделизи (28.01.2015)

----------


## Дубинин



----------

Альбина (04.02.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Иван Петров (28.01.2015), Кузьмич (29.01.2015), Мяснов (28.01.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Эделизи (28.01.2015), Юй Кан (28.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

- Сколько последователей Буддийской Школы Мадхъямика - Прасангхика нужно чтобы ввернуть лампочку в патрон?
- Четыре:
Один чтобы ввернуть.
Второй чтобы не-ввернуть.
Третий чтобы ввернуть и не-ввернуть её.
Четвертый чтобы ни ввернуть и ни не-ввернуть лампочку.

- Сколько последователей Буддийской Школы Гелуг нужно чтобы ввернуть лампочку в патрон?
- Три:
Двое, чтобы провести диспут о природе света, и третий чтобы закрутить лампочку.

- А сколько Сакьяпинцев?
- Двое:
Один дабы написать инструкции и автокоментарий, и другой чтобы ввернуть лампочку.

- А Кагьюпинцев?
- Один:
Но перед этим он проведет многие года в отшельничестве в пещере.

- А Ньингмапинцев?
- Также один:
Но перед этим он должен раскопать инструкции, и найдёт, что лампочка уже в патроне.

- А последователей Бон-по?
- Один, но его лампочка закручивается в другую сторону.

- А Дзогченпа?
- Ни одного:
Всё и без лампочки самосовершенно.

----------

Aion (02.02.2015), Neroli (28.01.2015), Влад К (29.01.2015), Говинда (29.01.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Дубинин (28.01.2015), Кеин (02.02.2015), Кузьмич (29.01.2015), Митя Смирнов (04.02.2015), Мяснов (31.01.2015), Фил (28.01.2015), Чиффа (27.03.2015), Эделизи (28.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Сколько буддистов нужно, чтобы ввернуть лампочку:
Тхеравада: ни одного, так как в Палийском Каноне ничего не говорится о лампочках.
Риндзай-сю:"Сколько буддистов нужно для того, чтобы ввернуть лампочку?" Держи в зубах этот коан даже, когда ты спишь, ешь или разбиваешь лампочки посохом.
Сото-сю: Зачем вворачивать лампочки? Тот, кто сидит дза-дзэн, озаряет светом мириады миров в десяти направлениях.
Тибетский буддизм: двое, один дает передачу на вворачивание лампочки, а второй вворачивает.
Дзёдо-син-сю (школа Чистой Земли): ни одного, Будда Амитабха ввернет лампочки за всех, кто к нему обращается.

----------------------
а вот что сказали бы об этой проблеме известные в буддийских кругах личности:

*Его Святейшество Далай-Лама*: "Когда в нашей комнате гаснет свет, мы вкручиваем лампочку. Нельзя сказать, что Далай Лама вкручивает буддийскую лампочку, мой друг архиепископ Тутту вкручивает католическую, а кто-то вкручивает мусульманскую, коммунистическую или иудейскую лампочку. Нет, все мы, независимо от той религии, которую мы исповедуем, стремимся к свету, неважно, в какой терминологии мы будем описывать этот свет, будем ли мы называть его Природой Будды, Царствием Божьем внутри нас или Дао".

*Тхить Ньят Хань* "Во Вьетнаме, в том монастыре, в котором я жил, не было электрического освещения и мы ползовались масляными светильниками. Здесь, в Сливовой Деревне мы можем пользоваться электричеством. Было бы хорошо, если бы все вы, вкручивая лампочку, делали это осознанно и повторяли такую гатху:
"Вкручивая лампочку, я делаю это ради существ, погруженных в тьму неведения.
Зажигая свет, я освещаю Три мира в десяти направлениях".

*Сун Сан-сыним* "Вкручивать лампочки- это полезное дело. Но если ты думаешь: "я вкрутил лампочку", то ты летишь прямиком в ад. Пока ты не бросишь это "я, моё, мне", всё, что ты делаешь -вкручиваешь лампочки, подаешь милостыню и т.д. будет становиться причиной попадания в ад".

*Кодо Саваки-роси*: "Ты волнуешься по поводу вкручивания лампочек? Заткнись и просто сиди дзадзэн! Если тебе недостаточно внутреннего света твоего дзадзэн, единого с дзадзэн всех будд и Патриархов, то ты так и останешься заурядным человеком, бегающим за лампочками и другими игрушками, которые тебе предлагает общество заурядных людей!"

----------

Aion (29.01.2015), Neroli (28.01.2015), Антон Федотов (28.01.2015), Влад К (29.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Дубинин (28.01.2015), Иван Петров (28.01.2015), Кеин (02.02.2015), Кузьмич (29.01.2015), Митя Смирнов (04.02.2015), Нико (28.01.2015), Паня (29.01.2015), Савелов Александр (27.05.2016), Фил (28.01.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.01.2015), Чиффа (27.03.2015), Эделизи (28.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Цзочань бигуань  :Cool:

----------

Aion (29.01.2015), Алик (29.01.2015), Альбина (04.02.2015), Аньезка (16.03.2015), Денис Евгеньев (07.02.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.03.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Дубинин (29.01.2015), Иван Петров (29.01.2015), Кеин (02.02.2015), Кузьмич (29.01.2015), Паня (29.01.2015), Федор Ф (29.01.2015), Эделизи (31.01.2015), Юй Кан (29.01.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Придя на материк Куру, он (Нагарджуна) повесил свою одежду на ветку дерева и помылся. Когда его одежда была унесена жителями Куру и он запротестовал, говоря: "Это моя одежда", они ответили, что на их языке и согласно их взглядам "мое" — то же самое, что и "наше".
Будон. История Буддизма. Пер. Обермиллера.

По-моему, очень смешно.
Такое своеобразное проявление недвойственности.

----------

Neroli (30.01.2015), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Нико (30.01.2015), Ридонлиев (31.01.2015), Эделизи (31.01.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Придя на материк Куру, он (Нагарджуна) повесил свою одежду на ветку дерева и помылся. Когда его одежда была унесена жителями Куру и он запротестовал, говоря: "Это моя одежда", они ответили, что на их языке и согласно их взглядам "мое" — то же самое, что и "наше".
> Будон. История Буддизма. Пер. Обермиллера.
> 
> По-моему, очень смешно.
> Такое своеобразное проявление недвойственности.


А пользуют такие взгляды и язык, обычно на окраинах Курийских городов (подальше от курийских полицейских). Это понятно- такое воззрение и язык   среди многих мест и слоёв населения распространены и на нашем контененте. ))

----------

Алик (02.02.2015), Сергей Хос (31.01.2015)

----------


## Aion



----------

sergey (31.01.2015), Vladiimir (31.01.2015), Алик (02.02.2015), Альбина (04.02.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.02.2015), Кеин (02.02.2015), Поляков (03.02.2015), Эделизи (31.01.2015), Юй Кан (31.01.2015)

----------


## Антон Федотов



----------

Дондог (16.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (04.02.2015), Эделизи (10.02.2015), Юй Кан (02.02.2015)

----------


## Поляков



----------

Neroli (09.02.2015), Денис Евгеньев (06.02.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.03.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Дубинин (06.02.2015), Нико (07.02.2015), Ридонлиев (07.02.2015), Эделизи (10.02.2015)

----------


## Антон Федотов



----------

лесник (10.02.2015)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Osh (01.03.2015), Алик (08.02.2015), Ануруддха (08.02.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Дубинин (08.02.2015), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Нико (08.02.2015), Эделизи (10.02.2015)

----------


## Bob



----------

Osh (01.03.2015), Ануруддха (24.02.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.03.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Эделизи (25.02.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Когда задумался о смысле бытия

----------

Aion (26.02.2015), Bob (08.04.2015), Ануруддха (27.02.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.03.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), лесник (26.02.2015), Пема Дролкар (05.03.2015), Ридонлиев (26.02.2015), Фил (26.02.2015), Эделизи (25.02.2015)

----------


## Aion



----------

Sadhak (28.02.2015), Буль (30.03.2015), Кузьмич (27.02.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.03.2015), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Фил (27.02.2015), Эделизи (27.02.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Aion (02.03.2015), Кузьмич (03.03.2015), Паня (03.03.2015), Эделизи (02.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Любимая еврейская девочка только что прислала ссылку - думала, мне будет интересно:

http://www.marieclaire.ru/razgovori/...zn-eto-orgazm/

- полностью цитировать здесь не стал, побоялся. Если вкратце - поток дивнейшего "буддийского" бреда от пресловутого проф. Роберта Тёрмэна, "близкого друга Далай-ламы", который уже 50 лет как последовательно окучивает эту благодатнейшую почву. 

Причем - весь набор сразу: оргазм, чакры, Кастанеда, "расширение сознания", "можно быть православным и буддистом одновременно", психотерапия, "дух/душа", Фрейд, Эдипов комплекс, комплекс Электры... Кто уже устал от одного перечисления - дальше может не читать.  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (31.03.2015), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Фил (14.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

Тут на Турмана накладывается еще и восприятие журналистки Светланы Кольчик. Позднее в том же журнале есть ее статья, как она ездила на семинар тантрического секса, и это не смешно  :Frown:

----------

Дондог (16.05.2016), Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

где-где-где эта благодать? хочу ознакомиться!

----------


## Фил

Это ж карму себе портить!  :Smilie: 
Искать надо, я хочу это разпомнить!
Почитаешь так глянцевый журнал от нечего делать.....

----------


## Рэлпей

> Тут на Турмана накладывается еще и восприятие журналистки Светланы Кольчик. Позднее в том же журнале есть ее статья, как она ездила на семинар тантрического секса, и это не смешно


Турман жертва славы, которая свалилась на него неожиданно, что касается его попыток шизотерировать Дхарму, не один он такой, жертва СМИ и пиара.))))

----------

Фил (14.03.2015)

----------


## лесник

> Если вкратце - поток дивнейшего "буддийского" бреда от пресловутого проф. Роберта Тёрмэна, "близкого друга Далай-ламы", который уже 50 лет как последовательно окучивает эту благодатнейшую почву.


А где конкретно бред-то? Учитывая, что это не научная статья, а интервью в женском глянцевом журнале, вполне "кошерно". У него конечно специфическая форма подачи, но обвинять его в некомпетентности нет смысла - мало кто на этом форуме владеет материалом и темой, как он. По крайней мере в том, что касается тибетского буддизма.

----------

Neroli (15.03.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (17.03.2015), Сергей Хос (15.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

(ох.... Мне нашего Фила уже сегодня хватило выше крыши... Поэтому извините - не могу поддержать дискуссию. Считайте, пожалуйста, мое мнение оценочным суждением или злостным наговором на патриарха западной "буддологии", ладно?)  :Smilie:

----------

лесник (14.03.2015), Рэлпей (16.03.2015)

----------


## Aion



----------

Neroli (15.03.2015), Osh (15.03.2015), sergey (15.03.2015), Vladiimir (15.03.2015), Антончик (16.03.2015), Ануруддха (15.03.2015), Кузьмич (17.03.2015), Паня (15.03.2015), Сергей Хос (15.03.2015), Чиффа (27.03.2015), Эделизи (15.03.2015)

----------


## Vega

> А где конкретно бред-то? Учитывая, что это не научная статья, а интервью в женском глянцевом журнале, вполне "кошерно". У него конечно специфическая форма подачи, но обвинять его в некомпетентности нет смысла - мало кто на этом форуме владеет материалом и темой, как он. По крайней мере в том, что касается тибетского буддизма.


Надо было ВЖ заметочку о награждении Нидала чем-то там по версии ЮНЕСКО тоже в раздел юмора поместить - одного масштаба и значимости события, что интервью, что юнескины деяния..

----------


## Neroli

А мне понравилась статья)) Весело же)

----------

лесник (16.03.2015), Пема Дролкар (17.03.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Ашвария (05.04.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Чиффа (27.03.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

В отношении Вашего кота, мр. Шредингер, есть две новости: хорошая и плохая.

----------

Aion (31.03.2015), Neroli (26.03.2015), Ануруддха (26.03.2015), Буль (26.03.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.03.2015), Кузьмич (27.03.2015), Нико (26.03.2015), Фил (26.03.2015), Шавырин (26.03.2015), Эделизи (30.03.2015)

----------


## Антон Федотов



----------

Пема Дролкар (09.04.2015)

----------


## Антон Федотов



----------

Буль (30.03.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (30.03.2015), Нико (02.04.2015), Эделизи (30.03.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Господи, а секс без любви -- это грех?
-- Да что вы все так привязались к сексу? Всё без любви -- грех.

----------

Aion (31.03.2015), Алик (30.03.2015), Альбина (11.04.2015), Антон Федотов (31.03.2015), Антончик (31.03.2015), Кузьмич (30.03.2015), Сергей Бугаев (13.04.2021), Сергей Ч (25.04.2015), Эделизи (31.03.2015)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (11.04.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2015), Сергей Бугаев (13.04.2021)

----------


## Нико



----------

Aion (10.04.2015), Olle (10.04.2015), Алексей_Михайлов (22.04.2015), Альбина (11.04.2015), Буль (10.04.2015), Кузьмич (11.04.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2015), Пема Дролкар (11.04.2015), Сергей Ч (02.05.2015), Эделизи (10.04.2015), Юй Кан (10.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Секреты психотехники.
Лёгкая придурковатость делает человека практически неуязвимым.

----------

Кузьмич (13.04.2015), Мария Дролма (20.06.2015), Нико (13.04.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Дубинин

*Сознание и подсознание.*

----------

Алексей_Михайлов (22.04.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (13.04.2015), Паня (13.04.2015), Юй Кан (13.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я всегда говорила, что хинди-русси бхай-бхай!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoRu...ature=youtu.be

P.S. Кто не владеет нюансами языков, я не виноватый :Wink:

----------

Буль (14.04.2015), Дубинин (13.04.2015), Кузьмич (15.04.2015), Мяснов (22.04.2015), Пема Дролкар (14.04.2015)

----------


## Антон Федотов

Как баба вредит Дзен: http://shri-boomer.livejournal.com/401623.html  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (27.04.2015), Дубинин (14.04.2015), Кузьмич (15.04.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.04.2015), Паня (14.04.2015)

----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (21.04.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Всё тлен.

----------

Vladiimir (18.04.2015), Альбина (27.04.2015), Кузьмич (21.04.2015), Мяснов (18.04.2015), Нико (18.04.2015), Паня (18.04.2015), Эделизи (18.04.2015)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алексей_Михайлов (22.04.2015), Альбина (27.04.2015), Антончик (20.04.2015), Ануруддха (21.04.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.04.2015), Кузьмич (21.04.2015), Нико (20.04.2015), Паня (21.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Чернушка )).

----------

Мяснов (22.04.2015), Нико (21.04.2015), Фил (22.04.2015), Шавырин (22.04.2015), Эделизи (22.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Если кто еще не видел - старый, но очень смешной текст одного талантливого человека:
http://www.russianresources.lt/dicta...als/Esper.html

----------

Балдинг (25.04.2015), Дубинин (22.04.2015), Нико (22.04.2015), Шавырин (22.04.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Тольятти

----------

Aion (23.04.2015), Антончик (22.04.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Радикальное отсечение главной из привязанностей...

После свадьбы.
-- Значит, так. С этой минуты ты забываешь местоимения "я" и "мне". Теперь -- только "мы" и "нам". Ты поняла?
-- Поняла.
-- Что ты поняла?
-- Что нам срочно нужны приличные брендовые сапоги на шпильках.

----------

Алик (25.04.2015), Альбина (27.04.2015), Ануруддха (25.04.2015), Балдинг (25.04.2015), Дубинин (25.04.2015), Кузьмич (27.04.2015), Нико (25.04.2015), Сергей Ч (25.04.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Раскрути меня, сансара,
Колыбель моих надежд,
Карусель моих желаний,
Матерь Божья для невежд.

Раскрути меня, родная,
Я забуду обо всём.
Я страдаю, я желаю,
Я горю святым огнём.

Раскрути меня, чертовка!
Посильнее раскрути!
Затошнит, и вот готов я
Наконец с тебя сойти.

----------

Альбина (27.04.2015), Ануруддха (25.04.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Дубинин (25.04.2015), Кузьмич (27.04.2015), Нико (25.04.2015), Федор Ф (26.04.2015), Юй Кан (25.04.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> [...]
> Раскрути меня, чертовка!
> Посильнее раскрути!
> Затошнит, и вот готов я
> Наконец с тебя сойти.


: ) Есть вариант (перефразный) куда короче: "Остановите сансару, я сойду!"

----------

Кузьмич (27.04.2015), Нико (25.04.2015), Сергей Ч (25.04.2015), Федор Ф (26.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Мульт- депрессивный!)))

----------

Кузьмич (28.04.2015), Мяснов (27.04.2015), Нико (27.04.2015), Фил (30.04.2015), Эделизи (28.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Мульт- депрессивный!)))


Ойропа чувствует, что ей приходит крант.

----------

Дондог (16.05.2016)

----------


## Lanky

> Ойропа чувствует, что ей приходит крант.


глубокий коментарий  :Frown:

----------

Нико (28.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

> глубокий коментарий


Мульт тоже поражает своей глубиной).

----------


## Кузьмич

ニャンニャンアップ

----------


## Сергей Ч

а что есть истина товарищ
спросил у лао цзы басё
мудрец подумал и ответил
ой всё

----------

SlavaR (07.05.2015), Алик (03.05.2015), Альбина (07.05.2015), Антончик (06.05.2015), Ануруддха (03.05.2015), Дондог (16.05.2016), Дубинин (02.05.2015), Кузьмич (02.05.2015), Паня (02.05.2015), Пема Ванчук (02.05.2015), Фил (02.05.2015), Эделизи (02.05.2015), Юй Кан (02.05.2015)

----------


## Ануруддха

Карма

----------

Aion (06.05.2015), Olle (06.05.2015), Pema Sonam (03.06.2015), Алик (06.05.2015), Альбина (07.05.2015), Нико (06.05.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (16.05.2015), Пема Дролкар (19.05.2015), Сергей Хос (16.05.2015), Шавырин (06.05.2015), Шенпен (06.05.2015), Эделизи (06.05.2015)

----------


## Нико



----------

Кузьмич (11.05.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (19.05.2015), Сергей Ч (05.06.2015), Эделизи (10.05.2015)

----------


## Neroli

Внезапно

----------

Дубинин (16.05.2015), Кузьмич (16.05.2015), Нико (15.05.2015), Паня (16.05.2015), Пема Дролкар (19.05.2015)

----------


## Osh

В детском саду преподаватель был атеистом. Однажды он попросил детей: "Поднимите руку, кто из вас атеист!". Конечно, все дети хотели быть похожими на своего преподавателя, и с восхищением подняли руки. Все руки были в воздухе кроме одной. Эта рука принадлежала прекрасной девочке по имени Мариам, чья веря была сильна.
- Мариам, почему ты не подняла свою руку!? 
- Потому, что я мусульманка 
- А почему ты мусульманка? 
- Потому, что мои мать и отец мусульмане 
- А если бы твои мать и отец были бы идиотами, кем бы ты была? 
- Атеисткой 

 Эту девочку звали Альберт Эйнштейн.

----------

Legba (18.05.2015), Говинда (16.05.2015), Кузьмич (16.05.2015), лесник (16.05.2015), Савелов Александр (17.05.2020), Сергей Хос (16.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

А где смеяться?

----------

Legba (18.05.2015), Алик (16.05.2015), Паня (16.05.2015), Эделизи (16.05.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> А где смеяться?


Ну что же Вы, в таком длинном анекдоте, и лопату не найти?  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Внезапно


Там опечатка, должно быть "джива-монтаж" )))

----------

Aion (17.05.2015), Legba (18.05.2015), Neroli (16.05.2015), Пема Дролкар (19.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (17.05.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Там опечатка, должно быть "джива-монтаж" )))


Или джяна-...

----------

Сергей Хос (16.05.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Ну что же Вы, в таком длинном анекдоте, и лопату не найти?


Реально  не догнал.

----------

Паня (17.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015), Эделизи (17.05.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Внезапно


Как то дешевенько.

----------


## Osh

Краткое объяснение про «эту девочку звали Альберт Эйнштейн»

В интернете (в социальных сетях и на форумах) часто появляются придуманные или переделанные моральные истории, притчи и стихи, участие в которых или авторство которых приписываются известным личностям, например Будде, Матери Терезе, Эйнштейну и другим. Одна из распространённых историй была, про доказательство существования бога, например вот. Либо банальные, претендующие на что-то истории, как про девочку Мариам. Одной из реакций сетевого сообщества стало доведение таких историй до абсурда, во Вконтакте есть группа, в которой Эйнштейн является участником любой притчи. Но, скорее всего, началось это с истории  «эту девочку звали Альберт Эйнштейн».

----------

Lion Miller (17.05.2015), Дубинин (17.05.2015), Кузьмич (20.05.2015), лесник (17.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Спасибо, просветили в современной сетевой культуре. Со стороны - совершенно непонятно  :Smilie:

----------

Osh (17.05.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо, просветили в современной сетевой культуре. Со стороны - совершенно непонятно


На той стороне, с которой может быть понятно (хотя не всем и не всегда смешно : ), -- целая традиция абсурдистской литературы, начиная, к примеру, с Хармса и его анекдотов, типа: "Лев Толстой очень любил детей, и всё ему было мало. Приведут ему полную комнату, шагу ступить негде — а он всё кричит: «Ещё, ещё!»".

----------

Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Юй Кан, а Вы можете общаться в дружелюбной манере?
У Вас какие то проблемы что ли?
Хармса и  Введенского я прекрасно знаю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, а Вы можете общаться в дружелюбной манере?
> У Вас какие то проблемы что ли?


О, эта тема -- БТР'а ака Вон Сона, упорно уклоняющегося от просьб растолковать, в чём/где ему привиделась у меня недоброжелательность...
Рискнёте указать?




> Хармса и Введенского я прекрасно знаю.


Да не суть же, если не сумели соотнести одно с другим...
Только и этот Ваш ответ -- тоже в манере того же Вон Сона. Когда обнаружится очередная явная нестыковка его проповедей/суждений с суттами/сутрами, он ответствует типа: "Сутты читал и читаю. А эту знаю уже давно. И со всеми с ними согласен".

В общем, я всего лишь пояснил, что подобные лит. изыски : ) существовали задолго до возникновения совр. сетевой культуры. Чего оказалось не так?

----------


## Фил

Ну вот Вам два незнакомых между собой человека указывают на Вашу злобность, но Вам наплевать, что Вы и демонстрируете.
А могли бы задуматься, если мегаломания позволит.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот Вам два незнакомых между собой человека указывают на Вашу злобность, но Вам наплевать, что Вы и демонстрируете.


Где -- злобность, в чём?..

----------

Vladiimir (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

И всё это мы читаем в теме "Юмор"... :Facepalm:

----------

Legba (18.05.2015), Денис Евгеньев (20.05.2015), Кузьмич (20.05.2015)

----------


## Olle

> И всё это мы читаем в теме "Юмор"...


Так это и есть современный буддийский форумный юмор. Найти "бревно" и указать на него. Главное, чтоб бревно было не у тебя, а у него.

----------

Антончик (18.05.2015), Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так это и есть современный буддийский форумный юмор. Найти "бревно" и указать на него. Главное, чтоб бревно было не у тебя, а у него.


Чуть уточню: найти бревно у ся и предъявить его другому -- как дровосеку : ), с возложением на него всей ответственности за... 
Проекция, называется.
И пущай он, знач, задумывается про такую их синхронную "немегаломанию", чтоб срочно стать удобнее для всех самолюбивых, дружащих супротив него на пустом от фактов месте.

----------

Aion (17.05.2015), Мария Дролма (18.06.2015)

----------


## Aion



----------

Olle (17.05.2015), Кузьмич (20.05.2015), Мария Дролма (18.06.2015), Нико (17.05.2015), Сергей Ч (05.06.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> Где -- злобность, в чём?..


*крик из зала* "Свободу Юрию Деточкину!"
По моим наблюдениям в постах Юй Кана отсутствует background злобности.
Наоборот, Юй Кан демонстрирует выдающуюся терпеливость и щедрость. В деле просвещения.

----------

Альбина (18.05.2015), Антончик (18.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Фривольные картинки нашёл- разврат!

----------

Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Нико (17.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> На той стороне, с которой может быть понятно (хотя не всем и не всегда смешно : ), -- целая традиция абсурдистской литературы, начиная, к примеру, с Хармса и его анекдотов, типа: "Лев Толстой очень любил детей, и всё ему было мало. Приведут ему полную комнату, шагу ступить негде — а он всё кричит: «Ещё, ещё!»".


Была у нас местная реклама такая же абсурдистская:

_Граф Толстой мужик простой
Писал про Мир, ходил босой.
И даже он не будь дурак - 
Носил и шубу и Пиджак!_

(магазин одежды на улице Льва Толстого)

----------

Чагна Дордже (19.05.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Была у нас местная реклама такая же абсурдистская:
> 
> _Граф Толстой мужик простой
> Писал про Мир, ходил босой.
> И даже он не будь дурак - 
> Носил и шубу и Пиджак!_
> 
> (магазин одежды на улице Льва Толстого)


Где-то увидел много лет назад, а помню до сих пор, Михаил Юрьевич точно в гробу перевернулся  :
"На Севере диком стоит одиноко 
На голой вершине сосна. 
Охрана природы зашла так далеко,
Что даже совсем не видна".

----------

Чагна Дордже (19.05.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Была у нас местная реклама такая же абсурдистская:
> 
> _Граф Толстой мужик простой
> Писал про Мир, ходил босой.
> И даже он не будь дурак - 
> Носил и шубу и Пиджак!_
> 
> (магазин одежды на улице Льва Толстого)


Да не, как по мне, по жанру это не абсурдистика (ибо всё тут -- правда и ничего, кроме правды! : ), а всего лишь графомания с закосом под рекламу. : )
Вообще же в России Толстого любят, да. Российской странною любовью.
Вот у нас в Сергиевом, с давних времён есть... тупик Толстого!
Долгое время местный критик, член Союза Писателей и популяризатор лит-ры истово сражался за его переименование, но -- не судьба, видать...

----------

Нико (19.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да не, как по мне, по жанру это не абсурдистика (ибо всё тут -- правда и ничего, кроме правды! : ), а всего лишь графомания с закосом под рекламу. : )
> Вообще же в России Толстого любят, да. Российской странною любовью.
> Вот у нас в Сергиевом, с давних времён есть... тупик Толстого!
> Долгое время местный критик, член Союза Писателей и популяризатор лит-ры истово сражался за его переименование, но -- не судьба, видать...


Да что там долго искать.... Московская ДО долгое время существовала на улице, заканчивающейся словом "тупик". :Cry:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да что там долго искать.... Московская ДО долгое время существовала на улице, заканчивающейся словом "тупик".


Не просто тупик, а Путейский тупик - так называлась эта улица )))
Вот у ж юмор так юмор.

----------

Neroli (19.05.2015), Дубинин (19.05.2015), Нико (19.05.2015), Поляков (19.05.2015), Фил (19.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2015), Юй Кан (19.05.2015)

----------


## Vega

> Не просто тупик, а Путейский тупик - так называлась эта улица )))
> Вот у ж юмор так юмор.


 У нас в Одессе - пер. Дунаева - так на табличках домов написано.
А путейский тупик  - не смешно, даже с намяками на....

----------


## Aion

Надпись на стене в подъезде.

----------

Vladiimir (20.05.2015), Балдинг (20.05.2015), Кузьмич (20.05.2015), Мария Дролма (18.06.2015), Нико (20.05.2015), Эделизи (01.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

Этот подъезд ведёт в БФ?)

----------

Сергей Ч (05.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Этот подъезд ведёт в БФ?)


Это обычный подъезд в Красноярске...  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Это обычный подъезд в Красноярске...


 :EEK!:

----------


## Шенпен

> Это обычный подъезд в Красноярске...


Я конечно не эксперт,но очень сильно похоже на фотошоп.
Текст как-то сам по себе ,а стена сама по себе.

----------


## Aion

> Я конечно не эксперт,но очень сильно похоже на фотошоп.
> Текст как-то сам по себе ,а стена сама по себе.


Я тоже не эксперт, но самобытия текста и стены не вижу.

----------


## Шенпен

> Я тоже не эксперт, но самобытия текста и стены не вижу.


Предлагаю дождаться экспертов :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> Предлагаю дождаться экспертов


Они тоже сами по себе?  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (21.05.2015)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Shus (01.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (01.06.2015), Нико (01.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Атак и тянет ответить в разделе Дзэн.

Но буду упражнять свою Дзэн-волю-в-кулаке  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (01.06.2015)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (07.06.2015), Neroli (05.06.2015), Vladiimir (22.06.2015), Алик (05.06.2015), Ануруддха (05.06.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.06.2015), Кузьмич (09.06.2015), Пема Ванчук (05.06.2015), Сергей Ч (05.06.2015), Эделизи (05.06.2015), Юй Кан (05.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч



----------

Aion (07.06.2015), Neroli (05.06.2015), Алик (05.06.2015), Ануруддха (05.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.06.2015), Федор Ф (05.06.2015), Эделизи (06.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

И, как итог:

----------

Альбина (07.06.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2015), Сергей Ч (06.06.2015), Эделизи (06.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> 


Вот видите АЛИК. Нельзя одному приходить к "светлому концу" . Надо как минимум еще одного с собой захватить .  :Smilie:  Не зря там два места . :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.06.2015), Антончик (07.06.2015), Кузьмич (09.06.2015)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Алик (20.06.2015), Альбина (10.06.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2015), Сергей Ч (17.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.06.2015), Эделизи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин



----------

Aion (02.07.2015), Legba (19.06.2015), Lion Miller (10.06.2015), Neroli (15.06.2015), Альбина (10.06.2015), Антончик (17.06.2015), Буль (10.06.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.06.2015), Кузьмич (13.06.2015), лесник (10.06.2015), Нико (10.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2015), Паня (11.06.2015), Сергей Ч (17.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.06.2015)

----------


## Алик



----------

Good (17.07.2015), Neroli (15.06.2015), Vladiimir (16.06.2015), Альбина (19.06.2015), Антончик (17.06.2015), Говинда (16.06.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.06.2015), Дубинин (15.06.2015), Кузьмич (16.06.2015), лесник (16.06.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (15.06.2015), Ридонлиев (20.06.2015), Фил (15.06.2015)

----------


## Лося



----------

Neroli (19.06.2015), Альбина (19.06.2015), Джигме (24.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (19.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Neroli (19.06.2015), Vladiimir (19.06.2015), Алик (20.06.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.06.2015), Кузьмич (19.06.2015), Лося (19.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (19.06.2015), Фил (19.06.2015), Эделизи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

*Игры разума*

По-моему, замечательно:

----------

Neroli (19.06.2015), Алексей А (19.06.2015), Алик (20.06.2015), Альбина (19.06.2015), Ануруддха (19.06.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.06.2015), Дубинин (19.06.2015), Кузьмич (19.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015), Паня (19.06.2015), Ридонлиев (19.06.2015), Фил (19.06.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вложение 17727


 А лучще дам ему леща и пусть идет и работает.

----------

Olle (19.06.2015), Максим& (19.06.2015), Сергей Хос (19.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Игры разума*
> 
> По-моему, замечательно:


Аналогично:



Это, кстати, одна из причин, почему не всякий человек может работать корректором. Профессиональные корректоры должны отключить у себя в мозгу эту опцию.

----------

Лося (19.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (19.06.2015), Эделизи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот такие "свидетели" мне нравятся:

----------

Neroli (20.06.2015), Кузьмич (21.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Эделизи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Вот такие "свидетели" мне нравятся:


А мужику похоже-нет.( Кому-чего,Сергей :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А мужику похоже-нет.( Кому-чего,Сергей


Это он от неожиданности, просто не понял еще своего счастья.
После первой настроение изменится и все пойдет как надо )))

----------

Альбина (21.06.2015), Кузьмич (21.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это он от неожиданности, просто не понял еще своего счастья.
> После первой настроение изменится и все пойдет как надо )))


Не каждый жить решится, с теми, кто славит Бога ежедневно, (не выдержав богослужений- жена ушла-забрав ребёнка).
Режим суров- героя духа, с утра молитвой (с пол стакана)- он душу -Богу открывает, и далее не закрывает- он целый день -молясь усердно!

----------

Алик (21.06.2015), Альбина (21.06.2015), Кузьмич (21.06.2015), Сергей Хос (21.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (21.06.2015), Дубинин (22.06.2015), Нико (22.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.06.2015), Паня (22.06.2015)

----------


## лесник

Что будет после просветления?

----------

Алик (23.06.2015), Дубинин (23.06.2015), Паня (23.06.2015), Эделизи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Aion



----------

Pema Sonam (24.06.2015), Альбина (23.06.2015), Дубинин (23.06.2015), Нико (23.06.2015), Ридонлиев (23.06.2015), Сергей Ч (25.06.2015), Фил (24.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (24.06.2015), Эделизи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Алик (24.06.2015), Максим& (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015), Паня (24.06.2015)

----------


## Фил



----------

Vladiimir (25.06.2015), Алик (25.06.2015), Альбина (25.06.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.06.2015), Дубинин (27.06.2015), Кузьмич (03.07.2015), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Нико (25.06.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Поляков (27.06.2015), Эделизи (27.06.2015), Яна_ (05.07.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> 


У них есть шутки на буддийскую тематику, про тукдам, например:

----------

Кузьмич (28.06.2015), Фил (27.06.2015), Яна_ (05.07.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

*МУДРЫ*

----------

Aion (02.07.2015), Legba (03.07.2015), Shus (03.07.2015), Алик (02.07.2015), Денис Евгеньев (02.07.2015), Дубинин (02.07.2015), Кузьмич (03.07.2015), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Мяснов (02.07.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (02.07.2015), Ридонлиев (06.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2015), Эделизи (02.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

При Горбачёве, к кому не зайдёшь- такие мудры у всех у батареи- за занавеской- шевелятся. (некоторые без опыта- так и не поняли- что пальцы иголкой надо прокалывать- для стравливания, поэтому у них вечный растопыр пальцевый- вечно срывало..))

----------

Мяснов (02.07.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

Однажды, когда монахи должны были работать на улице, Обаку вышел во двор в сопровождении Риндзая. Оглянувшись, Обаку увидел, что Риндзай стоит с пустыми руками.
— Где твоя мотыга? — спросил Обаку.
— Кто-то взял её! — ответил Риндзай.
— Подойди сюда. Я хочу поговорить с тобой.
Риндзай подошел. Обаку поднял свою мотыгу и сказал:
— Вот, смотри! Ни одно существо в Поднебесной не может взять её в руки и поднять её так!
Риндзай выхватил мотыгу у него из рук и поднял её над головой со словами:
— Почему же я держу её сейчас в руках?
— Сегодня один мой знакомый потрудился на славу, — сказал Обаку и вернулся в храм.

----------

Буль (02.07.2015), Чиффа (03.07.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Однажды, когда монахи должны были работать на улице, Обаку вышел во двор в сопровождении Риндзая. Оглянувшись, Обаку увидел, что Риндзай стоит с пустыми руками.
> — Где твоя мотыга? — спросил Обаку.
> — Кто-то взял её! — ответил Риндзай.
> — Подойди сюда. Я хочу поговорить с тобой.
> Риндзай подошел. Обаку поднял свою мотыгу и сказал:
> — Вот, смотри! Ни одно существо в Поднебесной не может взять её в руки и поднять её так!
> Риндзай выхватил мотыгу у него из рук и поднял её над головой со словами:
> — Почему же я держу её сейчас в руках?
> — Сегодня один мой знакомый потрудился на славу, — сказал Обаку и вернулся в храм.


"– Потому что один мой знакомый желает потрудиться на славу! – сказал Обаку и вернулся в храм."

----------

Lanky (16.07.2015), Альбина (02.07.2015), Дубинин (02.07.2015), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Паня (02.07.2015), Поляков (02.07.2015), Чиффа (03.07.2015), Эделизи (02.07.2015)

----------


## Буль

Сколько не пиши в поле "Традиция" слово "дзен"... только дурачки и поверят.

----------


## Альбина



----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2015), Алик (03.07.2015), Ануруддха (03.07.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.07.2015), Кузьмич (03.07.2015), Паня (02.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2015), Яна_ (05.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Прикольно.

----------

Алик (03.07.2015), Кузьмич (05.07.2015), лесник (03.07.2015), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Мяснов (03.07.2015), Фил (03.07.2015), Чиффа (03.07.2015)

----------


## Чиффа

Этот фильм и целиком неплохо посмотреть: "Трасса 60". Эпизод с Гэри Олдманом и Майклом Джей Фоксом хорош!)))

----------

Алик (03.07.2015), Альбина (08.07.2015), Дубинин (03.07.2015), Кузьмич (05.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2015), Паня (04.07.2015), Фил (03.07.2015)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Алик (04.07.2015), Альбина (04.07.2015), Ридонлиев (06.07.2015), Юй Кан (04.07.2015)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------


## Максим Петровский

Молящаяся у храма свинья укрепила веру китайцев в перерождения




В китайской блогосфере бурно обсуждается инцидент со свиньёй, которая стояла в «глубоком поклоне» перед буддийским храмом. /epochtimes.ru/

Как сообщило китайское издание «Вэньчжоу душибао», 22 февраля, на четвёртый день китайского Нового года, к одному из храмов в деревне Таньтоу в провинции Чжэцзян подошла свинья, согнула передние лапы и долго стояла в поклоне перед храмом, не реагируя на окрики прохожих.

Многие посетители храма проходили мимо и фотографировали «коленопреклонённое» животное.

Фотографии и видео этой свиньи попали в Интернет, и за день один из постов об этом набрал более 7,7 миллиона просмотров.

Некоторые блогеры выразили подозрение, что у свиньи какие-то проблемы с передними ногами. Тогда журналисты отыскали хозяина свиньи по фамилии Хуан, который рассказал, что свинья вполне здорова и раньше ничем не болела. По его словам, в тот день у него из вольера сбежали три свиньи, среди которых была и эта. Он нашёл беглянок только через несколько часов, а вечером отвёз их на бойню.

Только через день Хуан узнал, что его свинья «молилась» возле храма. Он сказал, что сожалеет о том, что отдал свинью на убой, если бы он узнал об этом раньше, то оставил бы её дома.

Обсуждение этого инцидента в китайской блогосфере в первую очередь затронуло тему перерождений. Некоторые блогеры в шутку предположили, что эта свинья — не кто иной, как переродившийся Чжу Бацзе,один из главных героев знаменитого китайского романа «Путешествие на Запад», у которого было тело свиньи.

Другие участники обсуждения даже считают, что смерть свиньи — это награда за её молитву, полагая, что таким образом ей был дан шанс как можно раньше переродиться в человека, ведь только в теле человека можно заниматься духовным совершенствованием и выйти из кругов перерождений.

В 1934 году в Шанхае произошёл громкий случай — к храму Баохуа пришла свинья с одной человеческой рукой. Некий местный житель по имени Ди Цзибин тогда опубликовал небольшую статью с фотографией этой свиньи под названием «Железное доказательство перерождения человека в животное».

В статье рассказывалась история этой свиньи. По словам автора, в городе Тайсин жил бандит по имени Ши Цинчжун. Перед смертью он встретился с монахом, который сказал, что Ши сделал очень много зла и поэтому в следующей жизни родится в теле свиньи, но если он раскается, то может изменить свою судьбу. Слова монаха вошли глубоко в сердце Ши, и он раскаялся в совершённых злодеяниях. Ши поднял перед грудью ладонь левой руки и попросил у Неба прощения. Монах посмотрел на него и со вздохом сказал: «Ты обращаешься к Небу, держа перед грудью только одну руку. Тебе не избежать тела свиньи, но ты не попадёшь под нож мясника».

В 1923 году Ши умер от болезни, а через несколько лет в деревне неподалёку родился странный поросёнок, у которого вместо левой ноги была человеческая ладонь. Когда он ходил, его левая нога-рука не касалась земли, а всегда была перед грудью. Хозяева не стали его убивать, а отдали в храм Баохуа.

----------

Алик (07.07.2015), Ануруддха (07.07.2015), Говинда (07.07.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

Полный текст на гиктаймс, здесь суть:

Японцы хоронят робособак

...Тех Aibo, которые остались без хозяев, не оставляют без внимания. Недавно в древнем буддистском храме Кофуку-Дзи прошла церемония «воссоединения душ умерших роботов и их хозяев». Были похоронены 18 Aibo, церемонию возглавил главный священник храма Бунген Ои. На каждой Aibo прикреплён свиток с именем владельца и местом, где робот жил до своей «смерти».

Сначала думал запостить в раздел "Дзен" ))

----------

Lanky (16.07.2015), Дубинин (07.07.2015), Поляков (07.07.2015), Харуказе (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Буль

> По словам автора, в городе Тайсин жил бандит по имени Ши Цинчжун. Перед смертью он встретился с монахом, который сказал, что Ши сделал очень много зла и поэтому в следующей жизни родится в теле свиньи, но если он раскается, то может изменить свою судьбу.


А чё, раскаяние аннигилирует наработанную карму?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А чё, раскаяние аннигилирует наработанную карму?


Не аннигилирует, но "блокирует" прорастание семян. Последствия могу наступить в ослабленной форме или вовсе не наступить.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.07.2015), Нико (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

Прейскурантик на ритуальные услуги).

http://www.namkhen.ru/files/price.pdf

----------

Алексей А (07.07.2015), Алик (09.07.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.07.2015), Дубинин (07.07.2015), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Фил (07.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Прейскурантик на ритуальные услуги).
> 
> http://www.namkhen.ru/files/price.pdf


Ты в чужой бизнес не лезь- завистливо слюною капая.

----------


## Нико

Я уже вся обрыдалась от зависти. Умеют же люди! :Cry:

----------

Дубинин (07.07.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Legba (09.07.2015), Альбина (27.07.2015), Антончик (09.07.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.07.2015), Дубинин (09.07.2015), Иван Денисов (10.07.2015), Кузьмич (09.07.2015), Нико (09.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.07.2015), Поляков (09.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2015)

----------


## Lanky

> ...Тех Aibo, которые остались без хозяев, не оставляют без внимания. Недавно в древнем буддистском храме Кофуку-Дзи прошла церемония «воссоединения душ умерших роботов и их хозяев». Были похоронены 18 Aibo, церемонию возглавил главный священник храма Бунген Ои. На каждой Aibo прикреплён свиток с именем владельца и местом, где робот жил до своей «смерти».
> 
> Сначала думал запостить в раздел "Дзен" ))


Кофуку дзи храм йогачаринов и абхидхармистов ( куся ), а на фото священник ордена Нитирен Сю, перед алтарем со стеммой Нитирена. В руке у него трещетка коей пользуются во время благословений или экзорцизмов. Как у японцев все таки запутано  :Smilie:

----------

Максим Петровский (17.07.2015)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Neroli (20.07.2015), Альбина (17.07.2015), Говинда (18.07.2015), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Мяснов (26.07.2015), Чиффа (17.07.2015), Эделизи (17.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

Сфотографировал телевизор )

----------

Legba (22.07.2015), Vladiimir (22.07.2015), Буль (22.07.2015), Дубинин (22.07.2015), Иван Денисов (22.07.2015), Кузьмич (23.07.2015), лесник (22.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.07.2015), Эделизи (26.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (29.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), Чиффа (27.07.2015), Эделизи (26.07.2015), Юй Кан (27.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Нико (29.07.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Атеист дядя Миша случайно попал на собрание Свидетелей Иеговы, после которого срочно крестился католическим обрядом и записался в инквизиторы.

----------

Legba (29.07.2015), Кузьмич (31.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин



----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.07.2015), Кузьмич (31.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), Фил (28.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2015), Чиффа (30.07.2015), Эделизи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

Ужос! Пушкина втоптали в какого то Байрона!  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Ужос! Пушкина втоптали в какого то Байрона!


Это я пошло намекал на буддийские переводы )))
Что Тибетцу-хорошо, то Русскому- того..

----------

Фил (29.07.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Обалденный Пушкин получился, ИМХО.

----------

Кузьмич (31.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), Чиффа (30.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Обалденный Пушкин получился, ИМХО.


Получился то хороший, только не имеющий отношения практически никакого к оригиналу. Как и переводы Байрона на русский язык,  напоминают романтического Пушкина. А они то ведь будут потом говорить, что Пушкина они и знают, и любят!  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015), Эделизи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> 


После этого ты не отвертишься от буддизьмов). Переводы они такие переводы).

----------


## Дубинин

> После этого ты не отвертишься от буддизьмов). Переводы они такие переводы).


Как поэт скажу- увольте- войте свои Чод-ы и садханы дальше- не трогают они душу Православную!

----------


## Нико

> Как поэт скажу- увольте- войте свои Чод-ы и садханы дальше- не трогают они душу Православную!


Зато прямое введение до сих пор трогает душу. Поэта).

----------


## Дубинин

> Зато прямое введение до сих пор трогает душу. Поэта).


Марфа девушкой весёлой, с верой в нечто неземное и возвышенное очень- оказалась на ретрите- что давал заезжий лама-окормляя неразумных.
Марфу сразу заприметив- пригласил в свои покои- рассказал о муках ада и спасая от мучений- ввёл немного благодати-тем дорогу указая...

----------

Кузьмич (31.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), Паня (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Марфа девушкой весёлой, с верой в нечто неземное и возвышенное очень- оказалась на ретрите- что давал заезжий лама-окормляя неразумных.
> Марфу сразу заприметив- пригласил в свои покои- рассказал о муках ада и спасая от мучений- ввёл немного благодати-тем дорогу указая...


Индра молнией своею... хоть он ин не настоящий
Ничего пока не сделал....
Так что будем играть в ящик.

Муки ада -- они точно.
Будут, но не очень срочно.

----------

Дубинин (29.07.2015), Паня (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4THXeOD-Dw

----------

Кузьмич (31.07.2015), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015)

----------


## Aion



----------

Neroli (30.07.2015), Pema Sonam (30.07.2015), Алик (30.07.2015), Альбина (31.07.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.08.2015), Дубинин (30.07.2015), Кузьмич (31.07.2015), Нико (02.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.07.2015), Эделизи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Нико



----------

Буль (02.08.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.08.2015)

----------


## Алик

Сегодня ко мне приходили свидетели Иеговы — рассказывали, что нужно помогать ближнему и делать добро! 
Попросил их помыть унитаз и вынести мусор… Они почему-то обиделись и ушли…

----------

Lion Miller (03.08.2015), Паня (03.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (03.08.2015), Чиффа (04.08.2015)

----------


## Чиффа

> Сегодня ко мне приходили свидетели Иеговы — рассказывали, что нужно помогать ближнему и делать добро! 
> Попросил их помыть унитаз и вынести мусор… Они почему-то обиделись и ушли…


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9RpiLSUNi0

----------

Lion Miller (04.08.2015), Алик (04.08.2015), Галина_Сур (15.08.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.08.2015), Дубинин (04.08.2015), Максим& (06.08.2015), Мария Дролма (13.08.2015), Нико (12.08.2015), Павел Ш. (04.08.2015), Паня (05.08.2015)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Тибетский ковбой.

----------

Аньезка (11.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (05.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

Умеют же жить, собаки!  :Facepalm: 

http://www.vmir.su/91706-sibirskaya-...ey-7-foto.html

----------

Аньезка (11.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Умеют же жить, собаки! 
> 
> http://www.vmir.su/91706-sibirskaya-...ey-7-foto.html


Ты-же буддист- борись! (с завистью в смысле)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Как правильно вести себя на буддийских учениях:

- называй всех подряд "ваджрный брат/сестра"
- говори "Я получил такое крутое посвящение! у меня такие процессы! трансформации просто ВАУ!"
- сделай побольше фоток, обязательно сфотографируйся с Ринпоче и всеми монахами из его свиты
- представляйся как "практик дзогчен", "практикующий школы Ньингма/Кагью/ и пр." или на худой конец "городской йогин" 
- встречай каждое знакомое лицо громкими оргазмичными стонами
- держи загадочный образ
- забудь про своих детей (пространство о них позаботится)
- обнимайся не менее получаса с каждым
- влезь во все услышанные тобой разговоры
- одень зен, майку с буддой, отрасти бороду и волосы. Женщинам - обязательно длинную юбку до пола (желательно бардового цвета), минимум косметики, максимум восточной бижутерии  
- бурно восхищайся всем и вся
- помни, ты - в обществе избранных - духовных практикующих!

----------

Sadhak (11.08.2015), Антончик (07.08.2015), Аньезка (11.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2015), Говинда (07.08.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.08.2015), Дондог (29.07.2016), Кузьмич (11.08.2015), лесник (11.08.2015), Мария Дролма (13.08.2015), Нико (07.08.2015), Паня (07.08.2015), Савелов Александр (06.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (07.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.08.2015), Чиффа (21.08.2015), Эделизи (09.08.2015)

----------


## Aion

Из чакры в чакру.  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (10.08.2015)

----------


## Алик



----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Паня (13.08.2015), Ридонлиев (21.08.2015), Эделизи (12.08.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Как правильно вести себя на буддийских учениях:
> 
> - называй всех подряд "ваджрный брат/сестра"
> - говори "Я получил такое крутое посвящение! у меня такие процессы! трансформации просто ВАУ!"
> - сделай побольше фоток, обязательно сфотографируйся с Ринпоче и всеми монахами из его свиты
> - представляйся как "практик дзогчен", "практикующий школы Ньингма/Кагью/ и пр." или на худой конец "городской йогин" 
> - встречай каждое знакомое лицо громкими оргазмичными стонами
> - держи загадочный образ
> - забудь про своих детей (пространство о них позаботится)
> ...


Возражай только цитатами великих гуру. 
Дай знать,  что ты с ними на коротке. 
При всякой возможности говори, <лама сказал...>, <в акб написано... >.
Замечай малейшие отклонения от Дхармы или слов Учителя и немедленно делай предупреждения о перерождении в аду . 
Заставляй других работать на собой. 
Отбирай деньги отдавай на храм.  
Борись против эго неистово и люто.
Управляй другими,  что бы они просветлевали строго заданным способом строго по расписанию. 
Помогай другим так, что бы всем доказать какой ты крутой. 
Предрекай будущее и хвастай,  если сбылось.
Оценивай уровень других и четко определяй, чем им лучше заниматься. 
Сравнивай постоянно ситуации или людей и находи изьяны. 
Планируй великие дела,  но находи внезапно отмазки. 
Организовывай всех поработать и сваливай как только работа началась. 
Заказывай доставку пиццы от имени сангхи без предупреждений.
Займи у всех денег на благое дело. 
Внезапно закажи камаз раствора цемента, попроси вывалить перед центром и зови друзей поработать,  пока не застыло. 
Никогда не сообщай информацию,  которую попросили передать всем. 

 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
еще:
Купи халахуп и ходи с ним в толпе, что бы вокруг было пространство. 
Незамедлительно пиши жалобы на буддистов путучам или даже ламе. 
Если ктото сидит неверно, сразу бей его по плечу и учи сидеть прямо.

----------

Lion Miller (13.08.2015), Дондог (29.07.2016), Мария Дролма (13.08.2015), Нико (13.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2015), Чиффа (21.08.2015), Эделизи (13.08.2015)

----------


## Aion

— А он мне и говорит: "Один раз живём".

----------

Lion Miller (13.08.2015), Ануруддха (17.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (13.08.2015), Говинда (14.08.2015), Мария Дролма (14.08.2015), Нико (13.08.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Чиффа (21.08.2015), Эделизи (13.08.2015), Юй Кан (13.08.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма



----------

Алик (17.08.2015), Антончик (15.08.2015), Дондог (29.07.2016), Нико (14.08.2015), Поляков (16.08.2015), Чиффа (21.08.2015), Эделизи (15.08.2015), Юй Кан (14.08.2015)

----------


## Алик

— Блин, ты же умер. 
— Понимаешь, попал на небеса, а там положили на одну чашу все мои хорошие дела, а на другую все плохие. И их оказалось поровну. . И в ад нельзя, и в рай нельзя. Вот и отпустили, чтоб совершил какой-нибудь поступок.
 — Ты, конечно же, собираешься совершить что-то хорошее? 
— Знаешь, я собираюсь лет 50 вообще ничего не совершать.

----------

Айрат (24.08.2015), Кузьмич (18.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Нико (17.08.2015), Паня (17.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2015), Чиффа (21.08.2015), Эделизи (17.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Гусары, молчать!!!!



http://emrkt.ru/32-novosti-s-sostav-...spovedi-onlayn

----------

Legba (21.08.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.07.2016), Нико (20.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.08.2015)

----------


## Буль

Экскьюз ми, магистр! А юмор-то в чём?

----------


## Нико

> Экскьюз ми, магистр! А юмор-то в чём?


Ты попал на портмоне с ботинками или на Е-Батюшку? (или только у одной меня картинка переворачивается на рекламу?)

----------


## Буль

прости, я не понял твоего вопроса...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

© Е-Батюшка
Сайт носит юмористический характер. Не воспринимайте его всерьёз  :Smilie:  (цитата с сайта е-батюшка)
http://ebatyushka.com/

----------


## Буль

Сейчас оскорбятся...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Экскьюз ми, магистр! А юмор-то в чём?


  @*Бао*, вы святой (и гусар вам не понять. Прочтите слово Е-Батюшка слитно, так, будто там нет дефиса. Может, тогда станет яснее)))!

----------

Legba (21.08.2015), Буль (21.08.2015), Нико (21.08.2015)

----------


## Буль

> @*Бао*, вы святой (и гусар вам не понять. Прочтите слово Е-Батюшка слитно, так, будто там нет дефиса. Может, тогда станет яснее)))!


Аааа! Теперь понял. А я-то всё в смысл старался вникнуть! 
Спасибо.

----------

Кузьмич (21.08.2015), Сергей Хос (21.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

по теме нашла пару юмора, ежели не по теме, удаляйте!

----------

Кузьмич (21.08.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Доня

а вот еще...

----------

Won Soeng (07.09.2015), Ануруддха (21.08.2015), Буль (23.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

ну хорошо, а вот такое..

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.08.2015), Мария Дролма (23.08.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Мария Дролма (23.08.2015), Эделизи (23.08.2015)

----------


## Буль

> а вот еще...


Форум умирает в бозе. Меня попросили его оценить. Ну вот, пришёл, оценил. Смешная картинка.
Так держать!  :Kiss:

----------

Доня (23.08.2015)

----------


## Olle

Легко

----------


## Юй Кан

их спросишь что такое совесть 
и тут же опускают взгляд 
не обольщайтесь им не стыдно 
гуглят
© Олег Олег

----------

Aion (01.09.2015), Ануруддха (27.08.2015), Доня (27.08.2015), Кузьмич (27.08.2015), Паня (28.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.08.2015)

----------


## Алик

Как обезьяны демонстрируют основные понятия о человеке.
 Клетка. В ней 5 обезьян. К потолку подвязана связка бананов. Под ними лестница. Проголодавшись, одна из обезьян подошла к лестнице с явными намерениями достать банан. Как только она дотронулась до лестницы, вы открываете кран и со шланга поливаете ВСЕХ обезьян очень холодной водой. Проходит немного времени, и другая обезьяна пытается полакомится бананом. Те же действия с вашей стороны.
 ОТКЛЮЧИТЕ ВОДУ. 
Третья обезьяна, одурев от голода пытается достать банан, но остальные хватают ее, не желая холодного душа. А теперь, уберите одну обезьяну из клетки и замените ее новой обезьяной. Она сразу же, заметив бананы, пытается их достать. К своему ужасу, она увидела злые морды остальных обезьян атакующих ее. После третьей попытки она поняла, что достать банан ей не удастся. Теперь уберите из клетки еще одну из первоначальных пяти обезьян и запустите туда новенькую. Как только она попыталась достать банан, все обезьяны дружно атаковали ее, причем и та, которую заменили первой (да еще с энтузиазмом). И так, постепенно заменяя всех обезьян, вы придете к ситуации, когда в клетке окажутся 5 обезьян, которых водой вообще не поливали, но которые не позволят никому достать банан. 
Почему? ПОТОМУ, ЧТО ТАК ТУТ ЗАВЕДЕНО.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.08.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.08.2015), Фил (28.08.2015)

----------


## Иван Денисов

— Что Вы сделаете, если встретите бога?
— Ну это смотря какого...

----------

Aion (01.09.2015), Говинда (28.08.2015)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Aion (01.09.2015), Алик (31.08.2015), Альбина (01.09.2015), Антончик (31.08.2015), Ануруддха (31.08.2015), Говинда (31.08.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (31.08.2015), Доня (01.09.2015), Дубинин (30.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.08.2015), Эделизи (02.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин



----------

Алик (31.08.2015), Альбина (03.09.2015), Говинда (31.08.2015), Иван Денисов (31.08.2015), Юй Кан (30.08.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 


Круто, что котейка делает это, не ожидая награды, просто потому что нравится играть.

А вообще, это у всех кошек сиддхи, они могут даже за мухами следить в реальном времени.

----------

Дубинин (03.09.2015), Паня (03.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Круто, что котейка делает это, не ожидая награды, просто потому что нравится играть.
> 
> А вообще, это у всех кошек сиддхи, они могут даже за мухами следить в реальном времени.


Я как коллега- коллегу- сразу понял как он определяет- там шарик "цокает" при передвижении. А вот что не как собака- а по своей воле- это да..!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Я как коллега- коллегу- сразу понял как он определяет- там шарик "цокает" при передвижении. А вот что не как собака- а по своей воле- это да..!


Удивительно другое-для чего он показывает,где шарик?.)Дает понять,что он -умный кот.?)))

----------

Дубинин (03.09.2015), Сергей Хос (05.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Круто, что котейка делает это, не ожидая награды, просто потому что нравится играть.
> 
> А вообще, это у всех кошек сиддхи, они могут даже за мухами следить в реальном времени.


Джеральд Даррелл писал, что видел , как шимпанзе долго следил за летающей мухой, а потом протянул лапу, взял её прямо на лету и с удовольствием съел. Удивительно то, что он не ловил муху, а просто взял ее из воздуха.

----------

Альбина (03.09.2015), Дубинин (03.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.09.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Удивительно другое-для чего он показывает,где шарик?.)Дает понять,что он -умный кот.?)))


Может быть, раньше надрессировали, но мне кажется, просто играет.

----------

Альбина (03.09.2015)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Доня (04.09.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Я как коллега- коллегу- сразу понял как он определяет- там шарик "цокает" при передвижении.


Честно говоря я тоже оба раза шарик угадал. Так что я не хуже котика  :Wink: 




> А вот что не как собака- а по своей воле- это да..!


Это intermittent reinforcement -- прерывистое подкрепление. Именно по этой причине людям нравится играть в азартные игры, и кошкам, например, нравится играть с бантиком или лазерной указкой. И, как видно, даже с шариком в напёрстке  :Wink:

----------

Альбина (04.09.2015), Дубинин (04.09.2015), Сергей Хос (05.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Удивительно другое-для чего он показывает,где шарик?.)Дает понять,что он -умный кот.?)))


 @*Кто-то* даже может решить, что это результат стремления к экономии глюкозы в клетках головного мозга ))))

----------

Альбина (05.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> @*Кто-то* даже может решить, что это результат стремления к экономии глюкозы в клетках головного мозга ))))


В конечном итоге-да. Рефлекс охотника- сброс напряжения через действие- гормон "одобряющий и закрепляющий" новую нейронную связь.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> В конечном итоге-да. Рефлекс охотника- сброс напряжения через действие- гормон "одобряющий и закрепляющий" новую нейронную связь.


Тогда может быть объясните,Док, чем вызвана моя новая привычка подбрасывать вверх ключи и ловить их одной рукой, когда я выхожу из дома?)))  Это я что-  тренируюсь в ловле мух, возвращаюсь к своим прародителям?))   Я мутирую?))) Скажите честно .))

----------

Юй Кан (05.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Neroli (05.09.2015), Антончик (05.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2015), Кузьмич (09.09.2015), Максим& (06.09.2015), Нико (05.09.2015), Поляков (06.09.2015), Шавырин (05.09.2015), Эделизи (07.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Альбина (05.09.2015), Антончик (05.09.2015), Балдинг (06.09.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.09.2015), Кузьмич (09.09.2015), Максим& (06.09.2015), Нико (09.09.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Сергей Хос (05.09.2015), Шавырин (05.09.2015), Эделизи (07.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тогда может быть объясните,Док, чем вызвана моя новая привычка подбрасывать вверх ключи и ловить их одной рукой, когда я выхожу из дома?)))  Это я что-  тренируюсь в ловле мух, возвращаюсь к своим прародителям?))   Я мутирую?))) Скажите честно .))


Я тож не могу этого объяснить...

Скажем, странствующие монахи цепляли себе на посох колокольцы, чтоб отпугивать при ходьбе вне населённых пунктов всякую живность, включая змей.
А вот на кой современной городской кокетливой барышне привлекать к себе всехнее внимание, брякая ключами, подбрасываемыми именно вверх (а не вниз!), -- ума не приложу. %)

----------

Альбина (05.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Я тож не могу этого объяснить...
> 
> Скажем, странствующие монахи цепляли себе на посох колокольцы, чтоб отпугивать при ходьбе вне населённых пунктов всякую живность, включая змей.
> А вот на кой современной городской кокетливой барышне привлекать к себе всехнее внимание, брякая ключами, подбрасываемыми именно вверх (а не вниз!), -- ума не приложу. %)


Хотите,я Вам его приложу )).?
За чужое внимание не волнуйтесь,мы его  с вами не забираем)..Ключи я швыряю,когда никто не видит.) Но рука чешется,если честно.) 
Дубинин вон написал,что это во мне мужское проявляется.) Но я думаю-обычная неосознанная тренировка внимания.


И да,я умею "подбрасыаать вверх".Этого не отнять...как видим)))))

----------

Алексей Л (05.09.2015), Юй Кан (05.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хотите,я Вам его приложу )).?
> За чужое внимание не волнуйтесь,мы его  с вами не забираем)..Ключи я швыряю,когда никто не видит.) Но рука чешется,если честно.)
> Дубинин вон написал,что это во мне мужское проявляется.) Но я думаю-обычная неосознанная тренировка внимания.
> 
> И да,я умею "подбрасыаать вверх".Этого не отнять...как видим)))))


Правильно приложили! Брякать надо именно когда никто не видит и не способен оценить как-то, кроме как аудиально, другие приёмы привлечения. : )
А в сочетании с тренировкой ещё и собственного внимания выходит вообще беспросветная польза от...
(Хотя если кидать/выпускать ключи вниз, ловя их потом с приседом, будет ещё круче/полезнее! : )

----------

Альбина (05.09.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Хотите,я Вам его приложу )).?
> За чужое внимание не волнуйтесь,мы его  с вами не забираем)..Ключи я швыряю,когда никто не видит.) Но рука чешется,если честно.) 
> Дубинин вон написал,что это во мне мужское проявляется.) Но я думаю-обычная неосознанная тренировка внимания.


Если вас это не беспокоит, то наверное это не есть что-то плохое )

----------

Альбина (05.09.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Vladiimir (05.09.2015), Балдинг (06.09.2015), Говинда (07.09.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.09.2015), Кузьмич (09.09.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Эделизи (07.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хотите,я Вам его приложу )).?
> За чужое внимание не волнуйтесь,мы его  с вами не забираем)..Ключи я швыряю,когда никто не видит.) Но рука чешется,если честно.) 
> Дубинин вон написал,что это во мне мужское проявляется.) Но я думаю-обычная неосознанная тренировка внимания.
> 
> 
> )


А может просто хорошее настроение )

----------

Альбина (05.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> А может просто хорошее настроение )


 Спасибо ,Владимир Николаич.) Вы в точку угодили.) Именно так все и есть. :Kiss:  Но надо же найти всему объяснение.....)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> Тогда может быть объясните,Док, чем вызвана моя новая привычка подбрасывать вверх ключи и ловить их одной рукой, когда я выхожу из дома?)))  Это я что-  тренируюсь в ловле мух, возвращаюсь к своим прародителям?))   Я мутирую?))) Скажите честно .))


"Голодного голубя сажали в ящик и подавали ему еду через одинаковые промежутки времени, вообще никак не связанные с поведением голубя. Через некотрое время можно было наблюдать неоднократное выполнение голубем того или иного случайно выбранного действия. Один голубь поворачивался в ящике против часовой стрелки, совершая два или три таких оборота перед появлением еды. Другой голубь раз за разом тыкался клювом в один из верхних углов ящика. У третьего выробатывалась реакция "подбрасывания", он как бы просовывал голову под невидимую планку несколько раз и подкидывал ее вверх. Голуби научились повторять любые действия, которые они по чистой случайности совершали перед появлением пищи. "

----------

Won Soeng (07.09.2015), Альбина (06.09.2015), Антончик (07.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2015), Эделизи (07.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> "Голодного голубя сажали в ящик и подавали ему еду через одинаковые промежутки времени, вообще никак не связанные с поведением голубя. Через некотрое время можно было наблюдать неоднократное выполнение голубем того или иного случайно выбранного действия. Один голубь поворачивался в ящике против часовой стрелки, совершая два или три таких оборота перед появлением еды. Другой голубь раз за разом тыкался клювом в один из верхних углов ящика. У третьего выробатывалась реакция "подбрасывания", он как бы просовывал голову под невидимую планку несколько раз и подкидывал ее вверх. Голуби научились повторять любые действия, которые они по чистой случайности совершали перед появлением пищи. "


)))Вы тоже, уваж. Поляков попали в точку. ) Я в девичестве-Голубь.) Но Ваш покорный Голубь обычно сытый и беззаботный . :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.09.2015), Антончик (07.09.2015), Буль (06.09.2015), Говинда (07.09.2015), Денис Евгеньев (09.09.2015), Кузьмич (09.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.09.2015), Паня (07.09.2015), Юй Кан (07.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

Отвечать надо быстро, не раздумывая и не тратя понапрасну время. А главное — не мошенничать!
 1. Вы участвуете в соревнованиях и обогнали бегуна, занимающего вторую позицию. Какую позицию вы теперь занимаете? Ответ: Если вы ответили, что вы теперь первый — то вы абсолютно не правы. Вы обогнали второго бегуна и заняли его место, так что вы теперь на второй позиции. Попробуйте не ошибиться во втором вопросе. 
2. Вы обогнали последнего бегуна, на какой позиции вы теперь находитесь? Ответ: Если вы ответили на предпоследнем — вы опять абсолютно не правы. Подумайте. Как можно обогнать бегуна, идущего последним? Если вы бежите за ним, значит он не последний. Ответ — это невозможно. Получается, что использование мозга ваша не самая сильная сторона. 3. Как бы то ни было — вот еще один вопрос. Ничего не пишите и не используйте калькулятор, и помните — вы должны отвечать быстро. Возьмите 1000. Прибавьте 40. Прибавьте еще тысячу. Прибавьте 30. Еще 1000. Плюс 20. Плюс 1000. И плюс 10. Что пол! училось? Ответ 5000? Опять неверно. Правильный ответ 4100. Попробуйте пересчитать на калькуляторе. Сегодня точно не ваш день. Но, может быть, получится с последним вопросом.
4. У отца Мэри есть пять дочерей: 1. Чача 2. Чече 3. Чичи 4 Чочо. Вопрос: Как зовут пятую дочь? Думайте быстро. Ответ чуть ниже. Ответ: Чучу? НЕТ! Конечно, ее зовут Мэри. Прочтите еще раз вопрос. ВЫВОД: Вы самое слабое звено — прощайте.

----------

Neroli (07.09.2015), Альбина (08.09.2015), Дубинин (07.09.2015), Кузьмич (09.09.2015), Паня (07.09.2015), Поляков (07.09.2015), Эделизи (07.09.2015), Юй Кан (07.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 3. Как бы то ни было — вот еще один вопрос. Ничего не пишите и не используйте калькулятор, и помните — вы должны отвечать быстро. Возьмите 1000. Прибавьте 40. Прибавьте еще тысячу. Прибавьте 30. Еще 1000. Плюс 20. Плюс 1000. И плюс 10. Что пол! училось? Ответ 5000? Опять неверно. Правильный ответ 4100. Попробуйте пересчитать на калькуляторе.


Ответ -- неправильный.
Правильный ответ -- от Тобика.

В цирке.
-- Дамы и господа, сегодня у нас на арене -- учёный пёс Тобик! Он с детства умеет считать, не прибегая ни к каким приспособлениям и гаджетам! Тобик, сколько будет дважды два?
Пёс лает четыре раза.
-- Тобик, сколько будет трижды три?
Пёс исправно лает девять раз.
-- Уважаемые зрители могут сами убедиться в незаурядных способностях Тобика. Спрашивайте!
И встаёт в переднем ряду очкарик с калькулятором и говорит, набирая на калькуляторе:
-- 794 умножить на 379. И прибавить... 17!
Дрессировщик:
-- Тобик?
Тобик -- дрессировщику:
-- Начальник, конкретная, блин, подстава... Пусть сам столько раз гавкает!!!

----------

Алик (07.09.2015), Альбина (08.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2015), Доня (07.09.2015), Кузьмич (09.09.2015), Нико (09.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Круто, что котейка делает это, не ожидая награды, просто потому что нравится играть.
> 
> А вообще, это у всех кошек сиддхи, они могут даже за мухами следить в реальном времени.


Она за ним не следит, она его слышит.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Neroli (08.09.2015), Алик (08.09.2015), Альбина (08.09.2015), Нико (08.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2015), Юй Кан (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> 


А можно без андреев тут временно обойтись? Как будто нет других имён...

----------


## Юй Кан

> А можно без андреев тут временно обойтись? Как будто нет других имён...

----------

Neroli (08.09.2015), Алик (09.09.2015), Альбина (09.09.2015), Балдинг (09.09.2015), Доня (09.09.2015), Дубинин (08.09.2015), Ридонлиев (20.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2015), Шавырин (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> 


Я Вам это припомню, конечно. Как будто у Вас менее распространённое имя. Сергей, Андрей и Юрий. ))))

Мне больше нравится "Дордже". Это так романтично!

----------


## Буль



----------

Lion Miller (09.09.2015), Neroli (08.09.2015), Алексей Л (09.09.2015), Альбина (09.09.2015), Доня (09.09.2015), Дубинин (09.09.2015), Ридонлиев (20.09.2015), Фил (09.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Shus (09.09.2015), Балдинг (09.09.2015), Буль (09.09.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А можно без андреев тут временно обойтись? Как будто нет других имён...


Из песни слов не выкинешь!  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (09.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л



----------

Альбина (09.09.2015), Буль (09.09.2015), Иван Денисов (09.09.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Ридонлиев (20.09.2015)

----------


## Алик



----------

Neroli (09.09.2015), Vladiimir (09.09.2015), Альбина (09.09.2015), Говинда (09.09.2015), Иван Денисов (09.09.2015), Максим& (09.09.2015), Паня (09.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2015), Юй Кан (09.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Из жизни буддийской философии:

----------


## Дубинин

Из жизни буддийской тантры:

----------

Алик (09.09.2015), Альбина (09.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2015), Паня (09.09.2015), Юй Кан (09.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Из жизни форума:

----------

Алексей Л (09.09.2015), Алик (09.09.2015), Альбина (09.09.2015), Иван Денисов (09.09.2015), Нико (09.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.09.2015), Паня (09.09.2015), Фил (09.09.2015), Юй Кан (09.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Из жизни модераторов:

----------

Lion Miller (09.09.2015), Neroli (09.09.2015), Алик (09.09.2015), Альбина (09.09.2015), Максим& (09.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.09.2015), Ридонлиев (20.09.2015), Фил (09.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Из жизни поздравляемых на форуме с Днём Рождения:

----------

Алик (09.09.2015), Альбина (09.09.2015), Балдинг (09.09.2015), Нико (09.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.09.2015), Паня (09.09.2015), Юй Кан (09.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Ну не приживается у нас асфальт… Отвергает его земля российская…

----------

Дубинин (09.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

ну вот вам про Сергея, если Андрей чем то не устроил!)

----------

Нико (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ну вот вам про Сергея, если Андрей чем то не устроил!)


А про Дордже чего-нибудь есть в запасах? Или хотя бы про Тензина? :Mad:

----------


## Neroli



----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Чагна Дордже (09.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> А про Дордже чего-нибудь есть в запасах? Или хотя бы про Тензина?


ну про таких товарищей пока не встречалось ничего!  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> ну про таких товарищей пока не встречалось ничего!


Вот и я о том же... Весь российский юмор ограничивается тремя именами))). Хотя тибетских "тензинов" примерно как саш и маш))). Даже больше!

----------


## Доня

> Вот и я о том же... Весь российский юмор ограничивается тремя именами))). Хотя тибетских "тензинов" примерно как саш и маш))). Даже больше!


видать там с ч\ю сложности))

----------

Нико (09.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ну, за имена? : ))

Здравствуйте, я Ника Арчибальдовна. Это мой муж — Тензин Ибрагимович. Наши дети: Гвиневра, Венцеслав и Феврония. А это Таня, племянница. Мы ее немного недолюбливаем.

----------

Neroli (09.09.2015), Алик (09.09.2015), Альбина (09.09.2015), Балдинг (09.09.2015), Лагов (12.09.2015), Максим& (09.09.2015), Нико (09.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2018)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, за имена? : ))
> 
> Здравствуйте, я Ника Арчибальдовна. Это мой муж — Тензин Ибрагимович. Наши дети: Гвиневра, Венцеслав и Феврония. А это Таня, племянница. Мы ее немного недолюбливаем.


Муж и жена -- одна сатана. Здравствуйте, я Тензин. И муж мой, знакомьтесь, тоже Тензин. Всех, кто не тензины, мы немного недолюбливаем.  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Муж и жена -- одна сатана. Здравствуйте, я Тензин. И муж мой, знакомьтесь, тоже Тензин. Всех, кто не тензины, мы немного недолюбливаем.


Из жизни геев?

----------


## Нико

> Из жизни геев?


Из жизни учеников (и учениц) Далай-ламы).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Из жизни учеников (и учениц) Далай-ламы).


Догадался сам. : ) 
Как и то, что неслабо недолюбливаемые Тензиной Нико Андреи -- ученики ученика ЕСДЛ и его переводчика Андрея Терентьева. %)

----------

Альбина (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Догадался сам. : ) 
> Как и то, что неслабо недолюбливаемые Тензиной Нико Андреи -- ученики ученика ЕСДЛ и его переводчика Андрея Терентьева. %)


Скажем так: Терентьев Андрей во всём виноват! )))

А также Андрюс Кугявичус.)))))

----------


## Юй Кан

— Елисей, тебя в садике не дразнят?
— Нет. Варлаам заболел, Ермолай в другую группу перешел, Онисим и Прокофий со мной дружат. Лукерья да Ефросинья разве что, но они дуры…

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2015), Дубинин (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> — Елисей, тебя в садике не дразнят?
> — Нет. Варлаам заболел, Ермолай в другую группу перешел, Онисим и Прокофий со мной дружат. Лукерья да Ефросинья разве что, но они дуры…


-- Но мне больше нравится Таня. Она с характером (с).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юй Кан

> -- Но мне больше нравится Таня. Она с характером (с).


Нероли звать Оля, а не Таня! : ))

----------


## Нико

> Нероли звать Оля, а не Таня! : ))


Вот Вы и раскололись)))).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот Вы и раскололись)))).


Что, кто-то таил, что у Нероли -- те ещё роли? : ) Она и сама не скрывает.
Очень хара'ктерная по ролям, да. И где-то даж атмосферная, как на той её аватарке... : )
И разве это плохо? Если да, то -- кому?

----------

Neroli (09.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Догадался сам. : ) 
> Как и то, что неслабо недолюбливаемые Тензиной Нико Андреи -- ученики ученика ЕСДЛ и его переводчика Андрея Терентьева. %)


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Тензина ...... Как звучит....Просто песня..

----------


## Нико

> Тензина ...... Как звучит....Просто песня..


Не, мы примерно все Тензины. Потому как ученики Тензина Гьяцо. ))) В переводе наш клан означает "держатели учения". )))

----------

Альбина (09.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Мужчина, умеющий сварить борщ, неуязвим.



Иллюстрация к тезису

----------

Neroli (09.09.2015), Алик (09.09.2015), Альбина (10.09.2015), Дубинин (09.09.2015), Паня (09.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Мужчина, умеющий сварить борщ, неуязвим.
> 
> 
> 
> Иллюстрация к тезису


Надеюсь, у вас он хотя бы кислый???))

----------


## Дубинин

Ну окислился немного- с кем не бывает. (лето дождливое)

----------

Алик (09.09.2015), Альбина (10.09.2015), Нико (09.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну окислился немного- с кем не бывает. (лето дождливое)


А мы его WD-шкой. Или преобразователем ржавчины )))

----------


## Дубинин

Это уже другое блюдо.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А мы его WD-шкой. Или преобразователем ржавчины )))


Хос, надеюсь, ты не варишь сладкие борщи???)))

Или эта тема тоже постепенно преобразуется в ЗиВ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, надеюсь, ты не варишь сладкие борщи???)))


неужели по картинке не видно? )))

----------

Нико (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> неужели по картинке не видно? )))


Так... Я хочу уксуса туда и побольше томатной пасты. Если такой умеешь - приеду продегустировать).

----------


## Дубинин

Из жизни познавших Первую Благородную Истину:

----------

Алик (09.09.2015), Альбина (10.09.2015), Говинда (10.09.2015), Максим& (09.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Из жизни темы: "Папа, а де сиддхи?!":

----------

Альбина (10.09.2015), Кузьмич (10.09.2015), Нико (10.09.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (09.09.2015), Сергей Хос (09.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так... Я хочу уксуса туда и побольше томатной пасты. Если такой умеешь - приеду продегустировать).


Тебя в Москве-то не дождешься, а уж в Калязине и подавно ))

----------


## Нико

> Тебя в Москве-то не дождешься, а уж в Калязине и подавно ))


Надо уметь пригласить!!!)

----------

Сергей Хос (09.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Папа Тензин, ну где же сиддхи?

----------

Нико (09.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин, у тебя сегодня приступ ЧЮ?)

----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (10.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И муж мой, знакомьтесь, тоже Тензин.


Я вообще одно время думал, что тензин - это такое тибетское имя нарицательное, обозначающее мужчину, женившегося на русской (или вообще на белой женщине).
Потому что как не услышишь, что какая-то из наших барышень замуж за тибетца вышла в Дхасе, так непременно муж ейный - тензин. ))))

----------

Aion (18.09.2015), Neroli (10.09.2015), Альбина (10.09.2015), Кузьмич (10.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я вообще одно время думал, что тензин - это такое тибетское имя нарицательное, обозначающее мужчину, женившегося на русской (или вообще на белой женщине).
> Потому что как не услышишь, что какая-то из наших барышень замуж за тибетца вышла в Дхасе, так непременно муж ейный - тензин. ))))


Но я же тоже Тензин! Поэтому и говорю).

----------

Сергей Хос (10.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но я же тоже Тензин! Поэтому и говорю).


ну тогда даже не знаю, что и думать

----------


## Нико

> ну тогда даже не знаю, что и думать


А чего думать? Это клан, сказано же было. Добрых людей.......Тензины - не подведут (наверное). ПО умолчанию).

----------


## Алик

Один чудак в гостинице спрашивает номер, ему отвечают, нет мол номеров. А он очень упрашивает, просит дать хотя бы каморку какую-нибудь. Ему говорят 
— ну, ладно. Есть один люкс, но у него дурная слава, там уже 8 человек повесилось.
Отводят его в номер, показывают все, а он спрашивает: 
— Как они тут повесились? 
— Вот на этой дверной ручке, — отвечает горничная. 
— ?! Не может быть!
Утром уборщица открывает дверь — мужик висит на ручке. 
— Е$ твою... Еще один любопытный!

----------

Балдинг (17.09.2015), Дубинин (12.09.2015), Кузьмич (15.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Любопытная история у меня произошла. Летом мне делали ремонт, причем случайно вышло, что пришел его делать, как выяснилось, дзогченовский буддист) Мне пришлось отдать кучу кармических долгов, потому что он не выполнил работу в срок) И применить на все 200 практику терпения, потому что разговоры с ним были очень нелегкими. Но что интересно, он говорил, что он гоняет нагов с насиженных мест, когда делает ремонты, и они ему мстят, он болеет. Это, может, и не слишком укладывается с характеристику нагов, но тем не менее.

После начала ремонта через неделю, когда самое разрушение в квартире пошло, вижу в подъезде плачущего котенка, дождь, никого, ну вылечила-выходила-привила, взяла себе вторую кошку. Очень уж она привязалась ко мне. Кусает, играючи, остренькими зубками, но когти вообще не выпускает, вплоть до того, что на диван залезть не может. Пару недель пыталась пристроить, не называла. Потом решила оставить. Она уже стала тощим длинным не слишком пушистым подростком, а все хотят только крошечных сладеньких котят. Хороших рук в округе не попалось. 

Говорю дочке, а она только что прилетела в Питер и кошку только что увидела и полюбила сразу, - назови ее. Дочка думала-думала, и говорит - " Нагини"(Nagini) Она про нагов вообще не знает. Я говорю - "Почему?" Она, - "А так звали змею Волан-де-Морта в Гэрри Поттере и кошка чем-то похожа на эту огромную змею." :Big Grin: 

Ну, думаю с юмором, материализовал мой ремонтник нагиню в подъезде) Надеюсь, она ублаговолит нам атмосферу в доме.)Я слегка поразмышляла в лирическом ключе о кармических связях....

Кошка очень классная, умная и ласковая. Быстрая, как ртуть и верткая, как...змея))Не разрушительница. Благодарная и неприхотливая, идеально соблюдает чистоту. Голубая русская. Оказывается, два кота в доме - не так уж накладно. Но ремонты я закончила навсегда, поэтому, надеюсь, никаких нагинь больше в подъезде не попадется)

----------

Алик (12.09.2015), Альбина (12.09.2015), Ануруддха (12.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (12.09.2015), Иван Денисов (14.09.2015), Кузьмич (15.09.2015), Кунзанг Долма (15.09.2015), Савелов Александр (17.05.2020)

----------


## Мяснов



----------

Алик (13.09.2015), Альбина (13.09.2015), Балдинг (17.09.2015), Говинда (14.09.2015), Дубинин (13.09.2015), Кузьмич (15.09.2015), Паня (13.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (13.09.2015)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (18.09.2015), Алик (14.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2015), Денис Евгеньев (17.09.2015), Дубинин (14.09.2015), Мяснов (17.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (15.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

_Из истории вопроса_

868 лет назад князь Юрий Долгорукий основал Москву. 
А задолго до того момента грибники ходили через это место в дремучем лесу, и у них возникали странные ощущения, что они лучше остальных грибников.

_Ныне_

Настоящим москвичом становится любой приезжий, тихо презирающий других приезжих.

----------


## Юй Кан

_О вреде употребления алкоголя_

— Мил-л-л-лая, я с-с-с-сёня не пил! 
— Скажи "в недрах тундры выдры в гетрах тырят в вёдра ядра кедров" 
— Пил. : (

----------

Aion (18.09.2015), Lion Miller (17.09.2015), Neroli (17.09.2015), Альбина (18.09.2015), Балдинг (17.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (17.09.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Olle (18.09.2015), Vladiimir (17.09.2015), Алик (18.09.2015), Юй Кан (18.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Aion (18.09.2015), Lion Miller (18.09.2015), Neroli (18.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2015), Доня (19.09.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Алик (19.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2015), лесник (19.09.2015), Нико (18.09.2015), Паня (19.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2015), Фил (18.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> 


Доня, вот отчего такая умная на свете уродилась?)

----------


## Доня

> Доня, вот отчего такая умная на свете уродилась?)


А это вы про кого так загадочно?)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Мой вклад в копилку каверов о каверзном Андрее. 
" И Андрей закричал: "Я покину причал
Если ты мне откроешь секрет!"
И ответил Догэн: "ну-ка, сядь поровней
-в сикантадза узреешь ответ.

И Андрей закричал: "Я покину причал
Если ты мне откроешь секрет!"
Далай-Лама сказал:"просто будь подобрей
-вот такой мой сердечный совет".

----------

Доня (19.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Доня;725524]А это вы про кого так загадочно? Про Вас. В кассу попали).

----------


## Доня

[QUOTE=Нико;725528]


> А это вы про кого так загадочно? Про Вас. В кассу попали).


Я если честно, общаясь с вами слегка напрягаюсь всегда!)) Не совсем понимаю, то ли вы юморите, то ли по дружески так, с любовью, треплете по щеке!)))
надеюсь на второе

----------

Юй Кан (18.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post725375


Под Иосифом Виссарионовичем, подпись Четыре Безмерные -  :Kiss:

----------

Юй Кан (19.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Алик (19.09.2015), Альбина (19.09.2015), Шавырин (19.09.2015), Эделизи (20.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Доня;725533]


> Я если честно, общаясь с вами слегка напрягаюсь всегда!)) Не совсем понимаю, то ли вы юморите, то ли по дружески так, с любовью, треплете по щеке!)))
> надеюсь на второе


Я и юморю (хотя не все это понимают), и с любовью тоже. Не напрягайтесь, короче!

----------

Альбина (19.09.2015), Доня (19.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Вложение 18599


Так думаю, что жених на недопитую бутылку водки в руке девушки смотрит ).

----------

Lanky (22.09.2015), Neroli (21.09.2015), Альбина (19.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2015), Денис Евгеньев (21.09.2015), Доня (19.09.2015), Максим& (20.09.2015), Нико (19.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2015), Сергей Хос (19.09.2015), Фил (19.09.2015), Эделизи (20.09.2015), Юй Кан (19.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Так думаю, что жених на недопитую бутылку водки в руке девушки смотрит ).


А ведь и точно, скорей всего!))) Однако глаз у вас как у орла. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (19.09.2015), Альбина (19.09.2015), Фил (19.09.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так думаю, что жених на недопитую бутылку водки в руке девушки смотрит ).


Но тут всё иначе вышло — стою на светофоре на красном, вы не поверите — трезвый, как стекло, а она дорожку переходит, ножками своими нежными переступает. В одной руке бутылочка водочки ноль-семьдесят-пять, в другой конфетка. Меня будто громом поразило, век воли не видать, никогда такого не чувствовал. Полдня на этом светофоре и простоял. Думал обратно пойдёт, похмеляться…

----------

Lanky (22.09.2015), Алик (19.09.2015), Альбина (21.09.2015), Нико (21.09.2015), Фил (19.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (20.09.2015), Денис Евгеньев (21.09.2015), Доня (20.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2015), Фил (20.09.2015), Эделизи (21.09.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Алик (20.09.2015), Альбина (20.09.2015), Нико (21.09.2015), Эделизи (21.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> ]


Ух ты...А мне дайте тогда - бутерброд, вечную любовь и ничего ,пожалуйста........

----------

Говинда (21.09.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.09.2015), Доня (20.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Так думаю, что жених на недопитую бутылку водки в руке девушки смотрит ).


Алик, вы меня прям в краску кинули. Я все глядел на фото и думал в чем соль, и кроме женской задницы ниче не видел.:-)  И как я мог бутылку не заметить(((( О горе моему падшему уму.

----------

Neroli (21.09.2015), Алик (20.09.2015), Эделизи (21.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

Умирает Папа Римский. У ворот Рая встречает его апостол Петр.
— Как зовут тебя? — спрашивает Петр.
— Я Папа Римский!
— Папа, папа, — шепчет себе под нос Петр, — сожалею, но папы римского у меня в списке нет.
— Господи Иисусе! Но, но я же был заместителем Бога на земле!!!
— У Бога есть заместитель на земле?! — удивленно спрашивает Петр, — Странно, я ничего об этом не знаю…
— Я глава Католической Церкви!!!
— Католическая Церковь? Никогда не слышал о такой… Подождите, я спрошу у Шефа.
— Шеф, — спрашивает Петр у Бога, — там один чудак утверждает, что он ваш заместитель на земле, его зовут Папа Римский, Иисуса упомянул, вам это о чем–то говорит?
— Нет, — отвечает Бог, — но погоди, давай спросим у Иисуса.
Бог и Петр объясняют Иисусу ситуацию.
— Подождите, — говорит Иисус, — я сам с ним поговорю.
Через 10 минут Иисус, смеясь до слез, приходит назад.
— Помните рыболовный кружок, который я организовал на Кинерете 2000 лет назад? ОН ДО СИХ ПОР СУЩЕСТВУЕТ!

----------

Neroli (21.09.2015), Буль (21.09.2015), Нико (21.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.09.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Ванчук (22.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

По рзелульаттам илссеовадний одонго анлигйсокго унвиертисета, не иеемт занчнеия, в кокам пряокде рсапожолены бкувы в солве. Галвоне, чотбы преавя и пслоендяя бквуы блыи на мсете. Осатьлыне бкувы мгоут селдовтаь в плоонм бсепордяке, все-рвано ткест чтаитсея без побрелм. Пичрионй эгото ялвятеся то, что мы чиатем не кдаужю бкуву по отдльенотси, а все солво цликеом.

----------

Алик (21.09.2015), Альбина (21.09.2015), Доня (21.09.2015), Дубинин (21.09.2015), Нико (21.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Алик, вы меня прям в краску кинули. Я все глядел на фото и думал в чем соль, и кроме женской задницы ниче не видел.:-)  И как я мог бутылку не заметить(((( О горе моему падшему уму.


А я думала, он бутылку воды увидел. Водка даже в голову не пришла.
Фотка - это тест а-ля "пятна роршаха" ))

----------

Максим& (21.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> А я думала, он бутылку воды увидел. Водка даже в голову не пришла.
> Фотка - это тест а-ля "пятна роршаха" ))


Хотите сказать, что Алик латентный алкоголик, а я похотник?:-)

----------


## Алик

> Хотите сказать, что Алик латентный алкоголик, а я похотник?:-)


И ничё не латентный), (бывших алкоголиков не бывает, есть временно завязавшие)  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (21.09.2015), Альбина (21.09.2015), Дубинин (21.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2015), Шавырин (21.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Хотите сказать, что Алик латентный алкоголик, а я похотник?:-)


Вот вы правда хотите, чтобы я что-нибудь сказала?  :Smilie:

----------


## Паня

> Алик, вы меня прям в краску кинули. Я все глядел на фото и думал в чем соль, и кроме женской задницы ниче не видел.:-)  И как я мог бутылку не заметить(((( О горе моему падшему уму.


Поддерживаю! :Smilie: 
Наш Борька бабник, и Сашка бабник,
Серега бабник - бабник, хоть куда,
А кто не бабник, а кто не бабник?
Да тот, кто женщины не видел никогда.

----------

Neroli (21.09.2015), Алик (21.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вот вы правда хотите, чтобы я что-нибудь сказала?


Скорее все же риторический был вопрос.

----------

Neroli (21.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Хотите сказать, что Алик латентный алкоголик, а я похотник?:-)


А если я обратил внимание на дяденьку с начала: костюм, спорт-форма, лысина, то у меня вообще- того- всё плохо.. Пётр Ильич- Времена Года...?  :Frown:

----------

Альбина (21.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015), Фил (21.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> А если я обратил внимание на дяденьку с начала: костюм, спорт-форма, лысина, то у меня вообще- того- всё плохо.. Пётр Ильич- Времена Года...?


Не могу уже ничего утверждать. Это к Нероли и Роршаку. 
Но если именно так все и было, то вы не того...не полу:-)  Просто вы всю картину "сфоткали" в милисекунду, и сначала заметили двух дев, а потом уже включился ваш внутренний "самец" и вы начали себя сравнивать с ним. Вы подсознательно соперничаете с любым мало-мальским статным мужиком:-)

----------

Дубинин (21.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не могу уже ничего утверждать. Это к Нероли и Роршаку. 
> Но если именно так все и было, то вы не того...не полу:-)  Просто вы всю картину "сфоткали" в милисекунду, и сначала заметили двух дев, а потом уже включился ваш внутренний "самец" и вы начали себя сравнивать с ним. Вы подсознательно соперничаете с любым мало-мальским статным мужиком:-)


Вы тоже интересуетесь психоанализом?)

----------

Максим& (21.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вы тоже интересуетесь психоанализом?)


Совсем нет:-)  Просто если я угадал, то видимо с Дубинином мы в чем-то похожи.

----------


## Нико

> Совсем нет:-)  Просто если я угадал, то видимо с Дубинином мы в чем-то похожи.


Вы тоже подсознательно соперничаете с любым мало-мальским статным мужиком? :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

> А если я обратил внимание на дяденьку с начала: костюм, спорт-форма, лысина, то у меня вообще- того- всё плохо.. Пётр Ильич- Времена Года...?


Я вот тож девушку заценила. Икры накачанные и вообще)))) 
У нас тут клуб анонимных... композиторов, походу))

----------

Алик (21.09.2015), Альбина (21.09.2015), Дубинин (21.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015), Паня (21.09.2015), Шавырин (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вы тоже подсознательно соперничаете с любым мало-мальским статным мужиком?


Увы, у меня даже самоката нет:-)

----------


## Нико

> Увы, у меня даже самоката нет:-)


И это к лучшему!!! :Kiss:

----------

Максим& (21.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Увы, у меня даже самоката нет:-)


Тем больше "нет", тем лучше жисть)))) Живу по принципу "А не могу ли я без этого обойтись" Можно прекрасно обойтись без дяденек, тетенек, самокатов, водки, и вообще кучи всего. Раньше думала - а как же ж выдержу? Но потом выяснилось, что это СВОБОДА. :Big Grin:  Потому как вложение сил по получению предметов в разы превышает приятность этих предметов) Более того, ты можешь вложить кучу сил, чтобы получить на выходе новый геморрой.

Но, главное, сильно не париться, если это уже есть, и его никуда не сбагрить)

----------

Максим& (21.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Увы, у меня даже самоката нет:-)


А у Дубинина ажна два самоката! 
Вот это мужчина))

----------

Aion (21.09.2015), Алик (21.09.2015), Дубинин (21.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015), Паня (21.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> А у Дубинина ажна два самоката! 
> Вот это мужчина))


Тссы! тихо.. А- то он по привычке своей- соперничать со "статным мужиком" начнёт".

----------


## Альбина

> А если я обратил внимание на дяденьку с начала: костюм, спорт-форма, лысина, то у меня вообще- того- всё плохо.. Пётр Ильич- Времена Года...?


Дубинин, спасибо -настроение подняли до боли в животе))))) ( по силе как с женщиной-юмористм))))

Масим,как у Вас такое словосочетание получилось "женская з......ца")))?  А хотите, я тоже смузицирую  ?) Вы ,скорее всего, не любите свою страсть к внешним формам и пытаетесь так ее обесценить  в своих глазах. Мол, боже мой ...., что я вижу......., какая задница....)  (пардон, сейчас  дух Бао вызову,кажется)

Любопытно, что в  Аликовой "бутылке водки" я увидела "бутылку воды".))), а в обсуждаемой фотографии не увидела юмора, что настораживает.. :Frown: 

 Алик, посмотри фильм "Отпуск в сентябре" (и другим советую). Там клевый Даль, Купченко и атмосфера 70-х- тебе должно понравится. Там одна дама называла всех мужчин Аликами .....)))

----------

Алик (21.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Тссы! тихо.. А- то он по привычке своей- соперничать со "статным мужиком" начнёт".


На трех будет ездить?

----------

Дубинин (21.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Тссы! тихо.. А- то он по привычке своей- соперничать со "статным мужиком" начнёт".


Не боИтесь. Конкуренции я вам не составлю. Ни духов за пазухой, ни самокатов, ни поэзии. Вобщем пыль в глаза девам нечем запускать(((

----------

Дубинин (21.09.2015), Паня (21.09.2015)

----------


## Aion

> А у Дубинина ажна два самоката! 
> Вот это мужчина))


Самокат - великий культурный символ: 




> 






> Самокат чёрно-белых снов
> Прокатился в простых умах
> Простыня улетает вдаль
> Цыплёнок ищет себе желток
> 
>    Давайте вместе кончим
>    Нам пора кончать
>    Нас пора кончать
>    Нам пора кончать
> ...

----------

Neroli (21.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.09.2015), Дубинин (21.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.09.2015), Паня (21.09.2015), Сергей Хос (22.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Не боИтесь. Конкуренции я вам не составлю. Ни духов за пазухой, ни самокатов, ни поэзии. Вобщем пыль в глаза девам нечем запускать(((


Ну попросите у Дубинина один самокат У него же два.  :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (21.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну попросите у Дубинина один самокат У него же два.


Щас!- недам. Да с ним всё в порядке: один в "в ногу раненый герой" на фоте со впавшими щеками и страданием в глазах- перевесит по привлечению дев- десять самокатов.

----------

Neroli (21.09.2015), Альбина (21.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Дубинин, спасибо -настроение подняли до боли в животе))))) ( по силе как с женщиной-юмористм))))
> 
> Масим,как у Вас такое словосочетание получилось "женская з......ца")))?  А хотите, я тоже смузицирую  ?) Вы ,скорее всего, не любите свою страсть к внешним формам и пытаетесь так ее обесценить  в своих глазах. Мол, боже мой ...., что я вижу......., какая задница....)  (пардон, сейчас  дух Бао вызову,кажется)
> 
> Любопытно, что в  Аликовой "бутылке водки" я увидела "бутылку воды".))), а в обсуждаемой фотографии не увидела юмора, что настораживает..
> 
> ))


А меня настораживает то, что я не заметил вообще никакой бутылки((
Альбина, извините, впредь все достойные женские задницы я стану называть попами:-)

----------

Альбина (21.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Вобщем пыль в глаза девам нечем запускать(((


А вам нужны девы, реагирующие на пыль? Или пофигу на что они реагируют, лишь бы попа как орешек?))

----------


## Максим&

> А вам нужны девы, реагирующие на пыль? Или пофигу на что они реагируют, лишь бы попа как орешек?))


Можно отшутиться или меня припирают к стенке?:-)

----------


## Neroli

> Можно отшутиться или меня припирают к стенке?:-)


Как пожелаете. Могу и припереть, если надо))

----------

Максим& (21.09.2015), Паня (21.09.2015), Шавырин (22.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> А меня настораживает то, что я не заметил вообще никакой бутылки((
> Альбина, извините, впредь все достойные женские задницы я стану называть попами:-)


У меня обычно такк бывает .. ага ..раздел юмор.... щас будет юмор.... бл... где юмор ? и все ...) Потом Вы отметили попу- я посмотрела попу..да..действительно попа., довольно хорошая ... потом Алик показал бутылку - я увидела бутылку., правда воды.... потом Нероли показала, что в бутылке водка - я увидела там водку. потом  Дубинин показал мне мужика  статного , я увидела вроде неплохого мужика..
В итоге нарисовалась картина ;" Свадьба, Жених- "Красавец- мужчина" , он же алкаш, болеет с похмелья , рядом проходит дева ,думая, что все мужики от нее в восторге, невеста -тоже дура по ряду причин...но так как никто про нее не упомянул,просто дура и все....))))

----------

Алик (22.09.2015), АртёмМ (22.09.2015), Доня (22.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli



----------


## Максим&

> Как пожелаете. Могу и припереть, если надо))


Не-не, бодаться с вами я не стану:-) 
Устал что-то,  может в другой раз отвечу при случае.

----------


## Neroli

> Не-не, бодаться с вами я не стану:-) 
> Устал что-то,  может в другой раз отвечу при случае.


Ну как отдохнете - припирайтесь))
Вопрос то не праздный. Если мужчины обращают внимание на попу, женщины качают попу. Спрос он такой))
А потом разводим руками, отчего все девы - дуры. А вы на попу посмотрите))

Блин, куда меня понесло та?

----------


## Нико

> Ну как отдохнете - припирайтесь))
> Вопрос то не праздный. Если мужчины обращают внимание на попу, женщины качают попу. Спрос он такой))
> А потом разводим руками, отчего все девы - дуры. А вы на попу посмотрите))
> 
> Блин, куда меня понесло та?


Не, всё правильно, попа - это очень важный элемент в нашем деле. Это лучше, чем знать Дхарму, например. И ценнее. ))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Водка, попа, лысина, ноги...

У меня наверно галлюцинации - вижу красавицу в свадебном платье %)

----------

Neroli (21.09.2015), Алик (21.09.2015), Альбина (21.09.2015), Доня (22.09.2015), Максим& (21.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (21.09.2015), Фил (21.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Ну как отдохнете - припирайтесь))
> Вопрос то не праздный. Если мужчины обращают внимание на попу, женщины качают попу. Спрос он такой))
> А потом разводим руками, отчего все девы - дуры. А вы на попу посмотрите))
> 
> Блин, куда меня понесло та?


Лучше не качать попу, а качать попой ). 
И меня туда же понесло.

----------


## АртёмМ

Кстати тоже сперва обратил внимание на мужика, затем на невесту, затем на попу. А мужик по центру просто стоит. Бутылку водки вообще в последнюю очередь заметил.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Лучше не качать попу, а качать попой ).






Тоже видать понесло )

----------

Алик (21.09.2015), Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> ...
> Тоже видать понесло )


Боже, какой вы целомудренный.

Вот вам всем:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEMkksJDqcw

Кстати, кто-нибудь увидел воду? Или хотя бы водку?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2015), Паня (21.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Боже, какой вы целомудренный.


Так меня ещё никто не называл  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   )

(Кстати, а том видео, BHIM RAJ KI BETI  - буддисты)

----------

Neroli (21.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кстати тоже сперва обратил внимание на мужика, затем на невесту, затем на попу. А мужик по центру просто стоит. Бутылку водки вообще в последнюю очередь заметил.


Это называется " найди 7 несоответствий на картинке")))

----------


## Паня

Раз пошла такая ж....пьянка!
https://youtu.be/Sw-vv5ll8fY

----------

Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

Вот . красивые телодвижения . (кому не нравятся самозабвенные негры- выключайте звук),(Дубинин, там тетенька,у которой в жизни все есть, почему-то тоже в перьях сидит, а вы говорите, только дядьки такие). Хорошего всем дня.)

----------


## Максим&

> Тоже видать понесло )


Индусски порадовали, красивые и умнички. Но тема попы осталась за кадром:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Боже, какой вы целомудренный.
> 
> Вот вам всем:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEMkksJDqcw

----------


## Neroli

Максим, вам не понравилось?

----------


## Максим&

> Максим, вам не понравилось?


Понравилось. Но мой внутренний даймон ( о значении термина справтесь у Сократа) вынудил меня выключить на 5 секунде, ибо говорит, делу время-потехе час:-)

----------


## Neroli

> Понравилось. Но мой внутренний даймон ( о значении термина справтесь у Сократа) вынудил меня выключить на 5 секунде, ибо говорит, делу время-потехе час:-)


Ну так передайте своему даймону, что тема попы, чего вам не хватило у индусок,  там раскрывается более, чем полностью. Ну почти))
(А до Сократа я не дозвонилась)

----------

Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну так передайте своему даймону, что тема попы, чего вам не хватило у индусок,  там раскрывается более, чем полностью. Ну почти))
> (А до Сократа я не дозвонилась)


Тему попы расскрыл Будда.

Патхама сутта: Первая
АН 1.1
Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Саваттхи в роще Джеты в монастыре Анатхапиндики. Там Благословенный обратился к монахам: «Монахи!»
«Учитель!» – ответили те монахи. Благословенный сказал:
«Монахи, я не вижу ни одной другой формы, которая бы так овладевала умом мужчины, как форма женской попы. (1) Форма женской попы овладевает умом мужчины».

_Редакция моя, да помилует меня Блаженный_

----------

Neroli (22.09.2015), Альбина (22.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2015), Дубинин (22.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

А мне кажется,  все налаживается. Ну задолбаешься же смотреть  на танцы "холодца филейной части" всю свою сознательную жизнь . Вот поневоле  и залезешь на пианино от увиденного....Порадуйтесь за чела....

----------


## Фил

Сегодня он танцует тверк, а завтра - Родину отверг!

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015), Антончик (22.09.2015), Максим& (22.09.2015), Сергей Хос (23.09.2015), Шавырин (22.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Сегодня он танцует тверк, а завтра - Родину отверг!

----------

Алик (22.09.2015), Альбина (22.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2015), Денис Евгеньев (22.09.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.09.2015), Дубинин (22.09.2015), Максим& (22.09.2015), Серёжка (08.09.2016), Фил (22.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2015), Юй Кан (22.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Благословенный сказал:
> «Монахи, я не вижу ни одной другой формы, которая бы так овладевала умом мужчины, как форма женской попы. (1) Форма женской попы овладевает умом мужчины».


Правильно, в любой непонятной ситуации обвиняй во всем женскую попу.
Максим, вы все-таки хотите к стенке, да?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

Кстати, вот вам мультик:
Мне как-то сказали, что я похожа на эту птичку. И не только внешне))

----------

Vladiimir (23.09.2015), Алик (22.09.2015), Альбина (22.09.2015), Максим& (22.09.2015), Фил (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Правильно, в любой непонятной ситуации обвиняй во всем женскую попу.
> Максим, вы все-таки хотите к стенке, да?


Не-не, я не готов к психоанализу :Smilie: 
А мультик заценю позже. Мобильный инет не позволяет.

----------


## Альбина

Кстати, в клипе про балерин девушка в перьях -тоже птичка оказывается с другой планеты. ..свалилась на голову . :EEK!:  такие дела небесные

----------


## Фил

> Не-не, я не готов к психоанализу
> А мультик заценю позже. Мобильный инет не позволяет.


Сразу видно - человек другого поколения.
Не смотрел MTV и Dirty Birdy  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (22.09.2015), Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Lanky

> По рзелульаттам илссеовадний одонго анлигйсокго унвиертисета, не иеемт занчнеия, в кокам пряокде рсапожолены бкувы в солве. Галвоне, чотбы преавя и пслоендяя бквуы блыи на мсете. Осатьлыне бкувы мгоут селдовтаь в плоонм бсепордяке, все-рвано ткест чтаитсея без побрелм. Пичрионй эгото ялвятеся то, что мы чиатем не кдаужю бкуву по отдльенотси, а все солво цликеом.


Только я ситаю ето сообсение сепелявя ?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Только я ситаю ето сообсение сепелявя ?


У дефектолога.
-- Доктор, поправьте мне дикцию?
-- Да что вы, голубчик, у вас же просто прекрасное произношение!
-- Не, ну не чавчем...

----------

Neroli (22.09.2015), Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Сразу видно - человек другого поколения.
> Не смотрел MTV и Dirty Birdy


А вы из какого поколения? Судя по тому, что я впервые услышал слово "тверк" - я наверно динозавр. Но мне кажется вы меня постарше.

----------

Фил (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> А мне кажется,  все налаживается. Ну задолбаешься же смотреть  на танцы "холодца филейной части" всю свою сознате....


А если попеременно? Ведь есть ещё и другие, "не филейные" части.

----------


## Максим&

> Кстати, вот вам мультик:
> Мне как-то сказали, что я похожа на эту птичку. И не только внешне))


Такая же приставучка-липучка?:-)

----------


## Neroli

> Такая же приставучка-липучка?:-)


Такая же упоротая видимо.  :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> А если попеременно? Ведь есть ещё и другие, "не филейные" части.


"Не филейные" есть.. :Smilie:   Попеременно .в смысле в танце смотреть?. Вы имеете ввиду -восточные танцы,там-да - тоже попец живет своей свободной жизнью. :Smilie:  Восточные танцы -тело  дело хорошее. Максим,не переживайте, Ваша тяга  здоровая и нормальная. Желаю за внешними формами  в нашем брате еще  что-то разглядеть, а то ведь в большинстве случаев все этим и заканчивается. Хотя может и не надо ничего для счастливой жизни больше от нас  . Прям век потребления какой-то ... Бу-бу-бу.... :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...Желаю за внешними формами  в нашем брате еще  что-то разглядеть, а то ведь в большинстве случаев все этим и заканчивается. Хотя может и не надо ничего для счастливой жизни больше от нас  . Прям век потребления какой-то ... Бу-бу-бу....


Если некая пытливая барышня присмотрится к коллеге по несчастью, в момент- сразу после его (коллеги) аякуляции, на предмет: "а нужна ли я ему? (или хоть "что-то"?)"- то жестокая правда- встанет перед любознательной особой- в полный рост.

----------


## Максим&

> "Не филейные" есть..  Попеременно .в смысле в танце смотреть?. Вы имеете ввиду -восточные танцы,там-да - тоже попец живет своей свободной жизнью. Восточные танцы -тело  дело хорошее. Максим,не переживайте, Ваша тяга  здоровая и нормальная. Желаю за внешними формами  в нашем брате еще  что-то разглядеть, а то ведь в большинстве случаев все этим и заканчивается. Хотя может и не надо ничего для счастливой жизни больше от нас  . Прям век потребления какой-то ... Бу-бу-бу....


Да не Альбин, это я иногда от скуки флужу по малу:-)  А так я в жизни немножко серьёзней. Попа попой, но с кем же я в свободное время о пунических войнах поговорю)))

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Если некая пытливая барышня присмотрится к коллеге по несчастью, в момент- сразу после его (коллеги) аякуляции, на предмет: "а нужна ли я ему? (или хоть "что-то"?)"- то жестокая правда- встанет перед любознательной особой- в полный рост.


А как же любовь,  Любовь Карл?

----------


## Neroli

> Если некая пытливая барышня присмотрится к коллеге по несчастью, в момент- сразу после его (коллеги) аякуляции, на предмет: "а нужна ли я ему? (или хоть "что-то"?)"- то жестокая правда- встанет перед любознательной особой- в полный рост.


Об чем речь?

- Что делает аист когда приносит ребенка?
- Отворачивается к стенке и храпит! 
Так?

----------


## Дубинин

> Об чем речь?
> 
> - Что делает аист когда приносит ребенка?
> - Отворачивается к стенке и храпит! 
> Так?


Речь о том, что без ваших сисек и моей истомы на них, тётки превращаются в странных жопастых, с рюкзаками с переди,  ковылющих на странной обуви существ, которые ещё и пописать нормально- не сидя- не могут. (ваша прелесть зависит от уровня моего тестостерона)

----------


## Neroli

> Речь о том, что без ваших сисек и моей истомы на них, тётки превращаются в странных жопастых, с рюкзаками с переди,  ковылющих на странной обуви существ, которые ещё и пописать нормально- не сидя- не могут.


Правда никого не любили никогда?

----------


## Дубинин

> Правда никого не любили никогда?


Не смешите меня, а то мне сразу видятся юные мальчики- ходящие часами с какой-то дурой- слушающие её бред, Лишь за то, что- бы при расставании полизаться- ухватив невзначай за сиську-тело- а потом дрочить пол ночи)))

----------


## Neroli

> Не смешите меня, а то мне сразу видятся юные мальчики- ходящие часами с какой-то дурой- слушающие её бред, Лишь за то, что- бы при расставании полизаться- ухватив невзначай за сиську-тело- а потом дрочить пол ночи)))


Ну... сочувствую чо.

----------


## Максим&

Я знаю что это. Дубинина просто кроют гормоны, но так как он дал обет безбрачия и жёсткой аскезы то приходится самому себе придумывать такую упайу. Это типа как медитация над трупом женщины:-) 
Дубинин вы святой:-)  Я скоко не пытался такую практику начать, нихрена не вышло.

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну... сочувствую чо.


Комплекс чувств "что-бы "ему- тому-самому" было хорошо"- конечно испытывал и жижделся он не только на половых гормонах, но в случае с противоположным полом, сам факт сближения- предпологает половую окраску события.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я знаю что это. Дубинина просто кроют гормоны, но так как он дал обет безбрачия и жёсткой аскезы то приходится самому себе придумывать такую упайу. Это типа как медитация над трупом женщины:-) 
> Дубинин вы святой:-)  Я скоко не пытался такую практику начать, нихрена не вышло.


Ну так-да я святой. (а десятки и десятки барышень не в счёт- ибо целил и "карму"- исправлял- чиста работа..)

----------

Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Если некая пытливая барышня присмотрится к коллеге по несчастью, в момент- сразу после его (коллеги) аякуляции, на предмет: "а нужна ли я ему? (или хоть "что-то"?)"- то жестокая правда- встанет перед любознательной особой- в полный рост.


"Нужна конечно". Кто ж спинку то погладит...Самому то как-то не сподручно..

----------

Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Комплекс чувств "что-бы "ему- тому-самому" было хорошо"- конечно испытывал и жижделся он не только на половых гормонах, но в случае с противоположным полом, сам факт сближения- предпологает половую окраску события.


Не вижу ничего плохого в половой окраске события. Но с чего вы решили, что этот факт все обесценивает, а не раскрашивает поярче?  :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Я скоко не пытался такую практику начать, нихрена не вышло.


Может с мотивацией что-то не то? ))

----------


## Максим&

> Ну так-да я святой. (а десятки и десятки барышен не в счёт- ибо целил и "карму"- исправлял- чиста работа..)


Ну так хоть "исцеляли", или оставляли вздыхающими да страдающими? А тож не ровен час и последнюю веру у человека можно убить.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не вижу ничего плохого в половой окраске события. Но с чего вы взяли, что этот факт все обесценивает, а не раскрашивает поярче?


Ну просто к половому чувству- подключаются ещё несколько базовых инстинкта (собственника и пр..)- и вот она любов! А собственно без полового чувства- самого факта пересечения столь разных по интересам- и мозгу и мировосприятию особей, в некую добровольную ячейку совместного проживания- маловероятен.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну так хоть "исцеляли", или оставляли вздыхающими да страдающими? А тож не ровен час и последнюю веру у человека можно убить.


Целял- целял, у нас всё честно- никто не уходил без ништяков.

----------


## Альбина

Дубинин, мож Вам никто спинку не гладил - в этом вся загвоздка?)))))) Это Вам не эякуляция....а о нос носом Вам терлись ?)))) Погорячилсь мне кажется вы с этой тропы сходить ....

----------

Neroli (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Может с мотивацией что-то не то? ))


Может. Вот дубининские духи предрекут ждать ли мне религиозного потрясения ещё раз, и если да, соберу манатки и рвану в монастырь квас пить и грехи замаливать. Вот тогда и буду "трупную" медитацию практиковать. А пока страшновато.

----------

Neroli (22.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну просто к половому чувству- подключаются ещё несколько базовых инстинкта (собственника и пр..)- и вот она любов! А собственно без полового чувства- самого факта пересечения столь разных по интересам- и мозгу и мировосприятию особей, в некую добровольную ячейку совместного проживания- маловероятен.


Всякое бывает в этом мире:
http://www.infoniac.ru/news/Brak-bez-seksa.html



> ...Однако, брак без секса – это не обязательно брак без любви, потому как секс – это далеко не единственный способ проявить свои чувства. Бывает так, что те пары, которые занимаются сексом часто, гораздо меньше вкладывают сил в построение близости, чем те, кто просто проводят больше времени вместе, разговаривая и прикасаясь к партнеру. Пока оба партнера удовлетворены той близостью, которая есть между ними, пока они честно обсуждают между собой свои чувства и потребности, отношения будут процветать.
> 
> В данном вопросе все сводится к определению приоритетов. Если секс является важнейшим приоритетом для одного или обоих партнеров, отношения будут крепкими, если мужчина и женщина вступят в открытый диалог и предпринят шаги для создания удовлетворяющих обоих сексуальных отношений. Для кого же близость в отношениях – это не секс, то он может быть необязательной частью таких отношений.


ps: так что и правда, попробуйте потереться носами с пациентками. вдруг?

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015), Дубинин (22.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Может. Вот дубининские духи предрекут ждать ли мне религиозного потрясения ещё раз, и если да, соберу манатки и рвану в монастырь квас пить и грехи замаливать. Вот тогда и буду "трупную" медитацию практиковать. А пока страшновато.


Нет, наверное- не ждать. Вспышками боль конечно будет выходить- но наивности и веры в лучшее для действий- уже маловато. Скорее будет зудеть и выбаливать с разными заходами и метаниями, а потом как выболит- придёт она: мудрость- "таковости" (ну или тупость старости))
(хотя у вас "бесы" внутри- иногда сами того не ожидая- можете понестись- куда..)

----------

Алик (14.12.2017), Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Только я ситаю ето сообсение сепелявя ?


Нзнаею, я хтоь и чтиаю  вуслх, но нкгоио рдяом нет, чотб скаалзи шяплевелю или нет.

----------

Дубинин (22.09.2015), Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Ну просто к половому чувству- подключаются ещё несколько базовых инстинкта (собственника и пр..)- и вот она любов! А собственно без полового чувства- самого факта пересечения столь разных по интересам- и мозгу и мировосприятию особей, в некую добровольную ячейку совместного проживания- маловероятен.


Такого инстинкта не существует. Это просто рациональное поведение в условиях имеющихся обстоятельств. Байки про инстинкт доминирования или собственника слышу уже который год. Реально человеку страшно остаться в одиночестве и чтобы избавить себя от негативных переживаний он начинает планировать и поступать так, чтобы предотвратить это - в меру сил и познаний естественно.

А планировать и поступать это не инстинкт, а высшие когнитивные функции.

А если не страшно, то никакого "инстинкта" не наблюдается. Что говорит о том,что никакой это не инстинкт.

----------

Neroli (22.09.2015), Альбина (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Дубинин, мож Вам никто спинку не гладил - в этом вся загвоздка?)))))) Это Вам не эякуляция....а о нос носом Вам терлись ?)))) Погорячилсь мне кажется вы с этой тропы сходить ....


Да не Альбин, наш святой на такие финтифлюшки ( носик, спинка) думаю не поведется. Тут либо патология, либо тяжелую артиллерию надо в бой запускать. Вот такую:

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015), Дубинин (22.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015), Фил (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Нет, наверное- не ждать. Вспышками боль конечно будет выходить- но наивности и веры в лучшее для действий- уже маловато. Скорее будет зудеть и выбаливать с разными заходами и метаниями, а потом как выболит- придёт она: мудрость- "таковости" (ну или тупость старости))
> (хотя у вас "бесы" внутри- иногда сами того не ожидая- можете понестись- куда..)


Чето мрачновато. У вас значит духи, а у меня бесы ?  Хоть не легион?

----------

Паня (23.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Такого инстинкта не существует. Это просто рациональное поведение в условиях имеющихся обстоятельств. Байки про инстинкт доминирования или собственника слышу уже который год. Реально человеку страшно остаться в одиночестве и чтобы избавить себя от негативных переживаний он начинает планировать и поступать так, чтобы предотвратить это - в меру сил и познаний естественно.
> 
> А планировать и поступать это не инстинкт, а высшие когнитивные функции.
> 
> А если не страшно, то никакого "инстинкта" не наблюдается. Что говорит о том,что никакой это не инстинкт.


Само собой- что-бы по древу не растекаться, любую изначальную комбинацию трёх основных инстинктов- так- же называют инстинктом. Там нарезок и градаций разных авторов по разным параметрам мильён, есть даже инстикт обучения и тяги к теплу.. (поумничать захотелось?))

----------

АртёмМ (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Нет, наверное- не ждать. Вспышками боль конечно будет выходить- но наивности и веры в лучшее для действий- уже маловато. Скорее будет зудеть и выбаливать с разными заходами и метаниями, а потом как выболит- придёт она: мудрость- "таковости" (ну или тупость старости))
> (хотя у вас "бесы" внутри- иногда сами того не ожидая- можете понестись- куда..)


Интересно .. А с мудростью "таковости"  другого человека любить сама мудрость не позволяет, выходит?Это как-бы не мудро,  выходит?..  да не может быть ,чтобы Вы со своим вдохновением не могли приблизиться к этому чувству.  Одно без другого не бывает . Ждите. Я Вам сейчас напророчу в 2016 году  поворот судьбы......)))хотите?))

----------


## АртёмМ

> В данном вопросе все сводится к определению приоритетов. Если секс является важнейшим приоритетом для одного или обоих партнеров, отношения будут крепкими, если мужчина и женщина вступят в открытый диалог и предпринят шаги для создания удовлетворяющих обоих сексуальных отношений. Для кого же близость в отношениях – это не секс, то он может быть необязательной частью таких отношений.


Так вопрос насколько часто хочется. В принципе если организм в норме, то секса должно хотеться каждый день. Ну если конечно женщина всем устраивает. А если хочется редко, то это либо следствие заболеваний, либо негативный эмоциональный фон. Если негативный эмоциональный фон - то какая там может быть любовь? Если заболеваний, то в принципе понятно, бывает такое.

Было бы странно не заниматься сексом, когда обоим людям хочется и обстоятельства не мешают. У меня здесь мораль простая, если любят друг друга, то сексом заниматься хочется. Если не любят, то может не хотеться. Если любят, но не могут в силу обстоятельств - ну тут уже конечно отдельный разговор.

----------


## Нико

Чёт "юмор" в неоднозначную сторону полетел))). Может, в отдельную тему вынести пора?

----------

Lion Miller (23.09.2015), Алик (23.09.2015), Альбина (22.09.2015), Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> (поумничать захотелось?))


Да  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015), Дубинин (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Интересно .. А с мудростью "таковости"  другого человека любить сама мудрость не позволяет, выходит?Это как-бы не мудро,  выходит?..  да не может быть ,чтобы Вы со своим вдохновением не могли приблизиться к этому чувству.  Одно без другого не бывает . Ждите. Я Вам сейчас напророчу в 2016 году  поворот судьбы......)))хотите?))


Напророчте ему...да чтобы подкаблучником стал..ибо нечего. Будем радоваться и соболезновать:-)

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> В принципе если организм в норме, то секса должно хотеться каждый день.


Да ну?))

_- Доктор, вот уже пять лет, как я не сплю с женой. 
- А сколько вам лет? 
- 65. 
- Это возраст, батенька, возраст. 
- А вот соседу 75, он говорит, что ежедневно... 
- Ну, и вы говорите._

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015), Доня (23.09.2015), Дубинин (22.09.2015), Максим& (22.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так вопрос насколько часто хочется. В принципе если организм в норме, то секса должно хотеться каждый день. Ну если конечно женщина всем устраивает. А если хочется редко, то это либо следствие заболеваний, либо негативный эмоциональный фон. Если негативный эмоциональный фон - то какая там может быть любовь? Если заболеваний, то в принципе понятно, бывает такое.
> 
> Было бы странно не заниматься сексом, когда обоим людям хочется и обстоятельства не мешают. У меня здесь мораль простая, если любят друг друга, то сексом заниматься хочется. Если не любят, то может не хотеться. Если любят, но не могут в силу обстоятельств - ну тут уже конечно отдельный разговор.


Бывет еще просто - некогда. Пиписькой в пипиську тыкаться  :Smilie:  Куча других дел.

----------


## Neroli

> Бывет еще просто - некогда. Пиписькой в пипиську тыкаться  Куча других дел.


Фил, а вы сексуальное желание испытывали когда-нить? Там уже не до дел же...

зы: блин, Дубинин никогда не любил, Фил никогда не хотел. где я вообще?  :Facepalm:

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015), АртёмМ (22.09.2015), Максим& (22.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Да ну?))
> 
> _- Доктор, вот уже пять лет, как я не сплю с женой. 
> - А сколько вам лет? 
> - 65. 
> - Это возраст, батенька, возраст. 
> - А вот соседу 75, он говорит, что ежедневно... 
> - Ну, и вы говорите._


У мужчин репродуктивный возраст не ограничен биологическими параметрами. Поэтому если в старости не хочется то увы, болезни и нервы.

----------


## Максим&

> Чёт "юмор" в неоднозначную сторону полетел))). Может, в отдельную тему вынести пора?


Лучше вынесите Дубинина на педсовет. Дюже архатствует. Общественность тревожится.

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015), Денис Евгеньев (22.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Напророчте ему...да чтобы подкаблучником стал..ибо нечего. Будем радоваться и соболезновать:-)


Не .. подкаблучником не надо ..жалко... так сборник стихов и не увидим

----------


## АртёмМ

> Бывет еще просто - некогда. Пиписькой в пипиську тыкаться  Куча других дел.


Ну так раз некогда, то и любви нет. Собственно здесь всё просто.

----------

Нико (22.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> У мужчин репродуктивный возраст не ограничен биологическими параметрами. Поэтому если в старости не хочется то увы, болезни и нервы.


Дело было в последней фразе. ))

----------


## Максим&

> Фил, а вы сексуальное желание испытывали когда-нить вообще? Там уже не до дел же...
> 
> зы: блин, Дубинин никогда не любил, Фил никогда не хотел. где я вообще?


Так в клубе же анонимных...композиторов.

----------

Neroli (22.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Бывет еще просто - некогда. Пиписькой в пипиську тыкаться  Куча других дел.


а Вы не просто тыкайтесь, а попробуйте удовольствие извлечь.. Вон у Дубинина поинтересуйтесь как он это делает. :Wink:

----------


## Фил

> Фил, а вы сексуальное желание испытывали когда-нить? Там уже не до дел же...
> 
> зы: блин, Дубинин никогда не любил, Фил никогда не хотел. где я вообще?


Да у меня желание - как у сатира.
Только я сам решаю, что мне делать.

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну так раз некогда, то и любви нет. Собственно здесь всё просто.


Нет, раз некогда - то 24 часов в сутках не хватает и прихрдится расставлять приоритеты, между тыканьем пиписькой и наведением порядка например. Можно выбрать пипиську, но порядок потом все равно наводить придется. Так что в следующий раз пиписьки не будет  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> а Вы не просто тыкайтесь, а попробуйте удовольствие извлечь.. Вон у Дубинина поинтересуйтесь как он это делает.


Я это образно, образно.
Удовольствие-шмудовольствие, а в 6:30 завтра вставать.

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015), Дубинин (22.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> а Вы не просто тыкайтесь, а попробуйте удовольствие извлечь.. Вон у Дубинина поинтересуйтесь как он это делает.


Дубинин не извлекает. Ему некогда, он осознает...движение, запах, слюну, глюкозу, семя, расширение зрачка, свои бицепсы, вдох и выдох, чем он займется после этого, не сперли  ли самокаты. И все это в одно мгновение. Где уж тут до удовольствия:-)

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Нет, раз некогда - то 24 часов в сутках не хватает и прихрдится расставлять приоритеты, между тыканьем пиписькой и наведением порядка например. Можно выбрать пипиську, но порядок потом все равно наводить придется. Так что в следующий раз пиписьки не будет


Нет, я не согласен, при любой занятости можно выделить время. Весь вопрос в приоритетах. Если приоритеты в чем то другом, чем провести время с любимым человеком, то видимо приоритет в чем то другом.

Ведь секс это максимально возможная реализация любви к женщине. Говорить можно сколько угодно о чувствах. Но если хочется их выразить, когда уже слов не хватает, то надо переходить к действиям.

----------

Нико (22.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, я не согласен, при любой занятости можно выделить время. Весь вопрос в приоритетах. Если приоритеты в чем то другом, чем провести время с любимым человеком, то видимо приоритет в чем то другом.
> 
> Ведь секс это максимально возможная реализация любви к женщине. Говорить можно сколько угодно о чувствах. Но если хочется их выразить, когда уже слов не хватает, то надо переходить к действиям.


когда дети школьники-балбесы то приоритеты смещаются не в сторону пиписек. 
А в сторону проверки уроков, и если думаете что это легко, то Вы вообще не в теме, а теоретик.

----------

Альбина (22.09.2015), Доня (23.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, я не согласен, при любой занятости можно выделить время. Весь вопрос в приоритетах. Если приоритеты в чем то другом, чем провести время с любимым человеком, то видимо приоритет в чем то другом.
> 
> Ведь секс это максимально возможная реализация любви к женщине. Говорить можно сколько угодно о чувствах. Но если хочется их выразить, когда уже слов не хватает, то надо переходить к действиям.


Воистину песнь биоподходу, даже обобществлявшие жён, на шаг отстают.

----------


## АртёмМ

> когда дети школьники-балбесы то приоритеты смещаются не в сторону пиписек. 
> А в сторону проверки уроков, и если думаете что это легко, то Вы вообще не в теме, а теоретик.


Да, я в вопросе проверки уроков теоретик, согласен.

----------


## Neroli

> когда дети школьники-балбесы то приоритеты смещаются не в сторону пиписек. 
> А в сторону проверки уроков, и если думаете что это легко, то Вы вообще не в теме, а теоретик.


Не, когда действительно охота - пофигу уроки - пусть получают свои гребаные двойки. Это вы Фил - теоретик, а никакой не сатир))

----------

Паня (23.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

При любой занятости, если есть свободные полчаса. Лексус тоде можно купить в кредит при любой зарплате, если она не ниже 50000 рублей  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> когда дети школьники-балбесы то приоритеты смещаются не в сторону пиписек. 
> А в сторону проверки уроков, и если думаете что это легко, то Вы вообще не в теме, а теоретик.


Потерпите месяцок еще . А там -каникулы-и оторветесь. :Smilie:  Накапливайте  :Wink:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Воистину песнь биоподходу, даже обобществлявшие жён, на шаг отстают.


Насчёт биоподхода не в курсе, хотя есть предположения. Просто я смотрю на жизнь незамутнённым взглядом. И называю вещи своими именами.

----------


## Фил

> Не, когда действительно охота - пофигу уроки - пусть получают свои гребаные двойки. Это вы Фил - теоретик, а никакой не сатир))


Конечно не сатир. Поумнее всяких козлоногих буду. Но это не преимущество.

----------


## Фил

> Потерпите месяцок еще . А там -каникулы-и оторветесь. Накапливайте


о том и речь. Я то прекрасно знаю, что к чему.

----------


## Фил

> Не, когда действительно охота - пофигу уроки - пусть получают свои гребаные двойки. Это вы Фил - теоретик, а никакой не сатир))


я тоже всегда сам уроки делал, поэтому и предположить не мог, что такое дизлексия.

----------

Доня (23.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Любовь!

----------

Антончик (23.09.2015), Говинда (23.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Бывет еще просто - некогда. Пиписькой в пипиську тыкаться  Куча других дел.

----------

Доня (23.09.2015), Фил (22.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, я не согласен, при любой занятости можно выделить время. Весь вопрос в приоритетах. Если приоритеты в чем то другом, чем провести время с любимым человеком, то видимо приоритет в чем то другом.
> 
> Ведь секс это максимально возможная реализация любви к женщине. Говорить можно сколько угодно о чувствах. Но если хочется их выразить, когда уже слов не хватает, то надо переходить к действиям.

----------

Доня (23.09.2015), Дордже (23.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015), Фил (22.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин, мож Вам никто спинку не гладил - в этом вся загвоздка?)))))) Это Вам не эякуляция....а о нос носом Вам терлись ?)))) Погорячилсь мне кажется вы с этой тропы сходить ....

----------


## АртёмМ

Ребят извините, у меня чувства юмора нет, я могу только серьёзно о вещах)

----------


## Дубинин

> Правда никого не любили никогда?

----------

Neroli (23.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я это образно, образно.
> Удовольствие-шмудовольствие, а в 6:30 завтра вставать.

----------

Доня (23.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015), Сергей Ч (25.09.2015), Фил (22.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да


Молодой человек, а скока Вам лет?)))

----------

Буль (23.09.2015), Доня (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Молодой человек, а скока Вам лет?)))


Мне 35 лет. А к чему вопрос?

----------


## Буль

> Так вопрос насколько часто хочется. В принципе если организм в норме, то секса должно хотеться каждый день. Ну если конечно женщина всем устраивает. А если хочется редко, то это либо следствие заболеваний, либо негативный эмоциональный фон. Если негативный эмоциональный фон - то какая там может быть любовь? Если заболеваний, то в принципе понятно, бывает такое.
> 
> Было бы странно не заниматься сексом, когда обоим людям хочется и обстоятельства не мешают. У меня здесь мораль простая, если любят друг друга, то сексом заниматься хочется. Если не любят, то может не хотеться. Если любят, но не могут в силу обстоятельств - ну тут уже конечно отдельный разговор.

----------


## Буль

> Ведь секс это максимально возможная реализация любви к женщине.


Если бы я позволил себе такое в обществе выразить -- я бы со стыда сгорел. "_Самое лучшее из того, что я могу предложить любимой женщине -- это совокупление. На большее я не способен_". Кошмар...  :Confused:

----------

Доня (23.09.2015), Фил (23.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если бы я позволил себе такое в обществе выразить -- я бы со стыда сгорел. "_Самое лучшее из того, что я могу предложить любимой женщине -- это совокупление. На большее я не способен_". Кошмар...


 @*Бао*, это шаблон внедряемый СМИ. Так проще продавать, управлять и обирать. Не суди строго.  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (23.09.2015), Доня (23.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

Кажися, Фил у нас не только в музыке и хвилософии, но и в сексе специалист. Ну ваще.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Доня

> Ведь секс это максимально возможная реализация любви к женщине. Говорить можно сколько угодно о чувствах. Но если хочется их выразить, когда уже слов не хватает, то надо переходить к действиям.


Да! Такое на БФ не ожидала услышать!  :Facepalm:  АртемМ - вам лет то сколько?

----------


## Доня



----------

Алик (23.09.2015), Альбина (23.09.2015), Дубинин (23.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне 35 лет. А к чему вопрос?


ооо, самый расцвет))) По годам мужчины иногда можно определить, как он, примерно, мыслит о сексе)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> ооо, самый расцвет))) По годам мужчины иногда можно определить, как он, примерно, мыслит о сексе)


Тут мышление о сексе на уровне 14 IMHO.

----------

Доня (23.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто бдительная птичка.

----------

Аньезка (23.09.2015), Балдинг (23.09.2015), Дубинин (23.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тут мышление о сексе на уровне 14 IMHO.


в 35 как раз наступает второй 14 летний возраст)

----------


## Доня

> в 35 как раз наступает второй 14 летний возраст)


да ну на? :EEK!:

----------


## Доня

> Вложение 18634


Ну так то зря он это написал (или над ним пошутили так коварно!))  :Big Grin:  Называется лишний раз привлек внимание, а ведь и сделать то ничё нельзя будет!)))

----------


## Доня

> Молодой человек, а скока Вам лет?)))


Видать Вы тоже были удивлены! :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> да ну на?


Ага. Взвывание гормонов перед климаксом(таковой есть и у мужчин, как выяснилось)

----------

Доня (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Если бы я позволил себе такое в обществе выразить -- я бы со стыда сгорел. "_Самое лучшее из того, что я могу предложить любимой женщине -- это совокупление. На большее я не способен_". Кошмар...


К счастью я это я, а вовсе не вы  :Smilie:  Поэтому я позволяю себе выражать всё то, что мне хочется  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Тут мышление о сексе на уровне 14 IMHO.


Действительно, мой организм в таком же порядке, каком был и в 14 лет  :Smilie:  А проблемы в сексуальной сфере, которые ошибочно связывают со взрослением, как я уже говорил - с годами приходят от болезней и нервов. 

Ну и далеко не секрет, что в религию приходят как правило люди, у которых в личной жизни совсем не порядок. А ведь когда не порядок, то нервы, а с нервами приходят и болезни.

Поэтому: 




> Да! Такое на БФ не ожидала услышать!  АртемМ - вам лет то сколько?


Согласен, вероятно на БФ такое можно и не ожидать прочитать. Но смотрите как выходит, жизнь преподносит сюрпризы  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> К счастью я это я, а вовсе не вы  Поэтому я позволяю себе выражать всё то, что мне хочется


Так я ведь и писал про себя. Конечно, вы вправе проявлять свою любовь к женщине так, как вам заблагорассудится. Вне всякого сомнения.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Так я ведь и писал про себя. Конечно, вы вправе проявлять свою любовь к женщине так, как вам заблагорассудится. Вне всякого сомнения.


Согласен  :Smilie:  Я имел ввиду, что эмоции невыразимы словами, но выразимы поступками. Если вам к примеру хочется проявить нежность, то слова о нежности будут менее выразительны по сравнению с объятиями.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сегодня он танцует тверк, а завтра - Родину отверг!


Не "танцует", а "глядит на..."

----------

Фил (23.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Согласен  Я имел ввиду, что эмоции невыразимы словами, но выразимы поступками. Если вам к примеру хочется проявить нежность, то слова о нежности будут менее выразительны по сравнению с объятиями.


Можно и взглядом нежность проявить, и словом исцелить!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вложение 18635


Это еще, если не ошибаюсь, у Набокова было про то, что русский - вообще уникальный язык. Например, тут нужно сказать что охота была, чтобы сообщить, что охоты на самом деле не было.

----------


## Доня

> Это еще, если не ошибаюсь, у Набокова было про то, что русский - вообще уникальный язык. Например, тут нужно сказать что охота была, чтобы сообщить, что охоты на самом деле не было.


Ну а тут и вовсе одесский колорит! :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> К счастью я это я, а вовсе не вы  Поэтому я позволяю себе выражать всё то, что мне хочется

----------

Neroli (23.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Можно и взглядом нежность проявить, и словом исцелить!


Можно и взглядом. Но можно и не взглядом  :Smilie:  У нас же как - двойственность восприятия и чтобы выйти за её пределы, можно посмотреть сразу на обе стороны монеты. Так вот, взгляд это одна половина, руки это другая  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Согласен  Я имел ввиду, что эмоции невыразимы словами, но выразимы поступками. Если вам к примеру хочется проявить нежность, то слова о нежности будут менее выразительны по сравнению с объятиями.


Для меня это выглядит как: "Милая, зачем мне сочинять стихи для тебя? Давай я тебя лучше трахну!"  :Kiss: 

_Я где-то слышал что настоящая женщина любит ушами, а не сладким местом..._

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Тут мышление о сексе на уровне 14 IMHO.


Человек в 35, может как в 14, за него только порадоваться можно.  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Так вот, про тверк... (Кста, в том двустишии есть вариант, где вместо "Родину" -- "Путина", но тут -- не об этом.)
Вчера имел несчастье сосмотреть, всё же, общеизвестную дуккху Левиафана, а сегодня пошёл выяснять про тверк и враз обнаружил полную одесско-юморного гламуру суккху "Первого лета". %)
Барышням, наверное, можно и не смотреть: они такое и сами знают и умеют от природы. (Как бы шутка, да.)
Хотя косолаповые па там -- полный восторг! : ))

----------

Neroli (23.09.2015), Альбина (23.09.2015), Аньезка (23.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Для меня это выглядит как: "Милая, зачем мне сочинять стихи для тебя? Давай я тебя лучше трахну!" 
> 
> _Я где-то слышал что настоящая женщина любит ушами, а не сладким местом..._


Вы почти в точку попали. Я думаю стихи лучше сочинять если есть вдохновение, а не из желания понравиться побольше.

----------


## Фил

> Человек в 35, может как в 14, за него только порадоваться можно.


Так Цхултрим про мышление, а Вы про что?  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (23.09.2015), Доня (23.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Так Цхултрим про мышление, а Вы про что?


Бытие определяет сознание. (ц)

----------


## Фил

> Бытие определяет сознание. (ц)


Да, этой цитате как раз в теме "Юмор" и место  :Smilie:

----------

Доня (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Так Цхултрим про мышление, а Вы про что?


Я про все.  :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

Давайте трахаться почаще 
Кричал на площади Илья
А люди шли не глядя мимо 
Но каждый думал а давай

----------


## Фил

> Я про все.


А у меня все тоже самое, что и в 14 лет, только я сейчас - умнее чем в 14 лет  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Буль (23.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А у меня все тоже самое, что и в 14 лет, только я сейчас - умнее чем в 14 лет


Да  понятно что у вас чего не хватись, все есть. Вы Бох!

----------


## Фил

> Да  понятно что у вас его не хватись, все есть. Вы Бох!


Ага, Бог-Кузя

----------

Юй Кан (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Согласен  Я имел ввиду, что эмоции невыразимы словами, но выразимы поступками. Если вам к примеру хочется проявить нежность, то слова о нежности будут менее выразительны по сравнению с объятиями.


смотря как говорить ..там все читается.. ну и там тоже все читается.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ага, Бог-Кузя


А не Бох Филя? : )

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015), Максим& (23.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015), Фил (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А не Бох Филя? : )


Бох-Хрюша?

----------


## АртёмМ

> смотря как говорить ..там все читается.. ну и там тоже все читается.


Сколько море ни рисуй, мокрым оно не станет  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это еще, если не ошибаюсь, у Набокова было про то, что русский - вообще уникальный язык. Например, тут нужно сказать что охота была, чтобы сообщить, что охоты на самом деле не было.


Ага, щассс... : )) (Ещё один пример того, о чём речь.)
Так неужто Набоков первым открыл, что и в русском языке имеет место _ирония_ (это, в частности, когда вербально выражается одно, а подразумевается обратное)? : )

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

http://bogkuzya.ru/index.html

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сколько море ни рисуй, мокрым оно не станет


И неправда... Надо рисовать акварелькой и -- по-сырому (т.е. мокрым -- по-мокрому)! : ) И всё будет... : )

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Можно и взглядом. Но можно и не взглядом  У нас же как - двойственность восприятия и чтобы выйти за её пределы, можно посмотреть сразу на обе стороны монеты. Так вот, взгляд это одна половина, руки это другая


однако логика у Вас -чтобы выйти за пределы двойственности нужно руками поработать хорошо!))) Ну что, иной раз и так можно- карма-йога называется (или тупой труд))

----------


## Фил

> однако логика у Вас -чтобы выйти за пределы двойственности нужно руками поработать хорошо!))) Ну что, иной раз и так можно- карма-йога называется (или тупой труд))


Не. тупая работа.
Труд по определению не тупой.

----------

Доня (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> однако логика у Вас -чтобы выйти за пределы двойственности нужно руками поработать хорошо!))) Ну что, иной раз и так можно- карма-йога называется (или тупой труд))


Нет, вы меня не правильно поняли. Я имел ввиду, что ударяясь в одну крайность теряешь другую. И только принимая обе крайности и весь спектр между ними, можно составить полную картину происходящего. А как поступать это личное дело каждого человека.

----------


## Максим&

> Человек в 35, может как в 14, за него только порадоваться можно.


Вы уверены? Какая-то вы сегодня доверчивая. Может блефует?

----------


## Альбина

> Сколько море ни рисуй, мокрым оно не станет


Это если на "нарисованное" смотреть - то да ...... ,а если САМОЙ окунуться  -то  все видно -глубина водоема, температурный режим воды ,флора, фауна, рельеф дна ,предрасположенность к штормам, и даже погибшие корабли на дне :Smilie:

----------

АртёмМ (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы уверены? Какая-то вы сегодня доверчивая. Может блефует?


Я не доверчивая, Максим, я разборчивая))

----------


## АртёмМ

> Это если на "нарисованное" смотреть - то да ...... ,а если САМОЙ окунуться  -то  все видно -глубина водоема, температурный режим воды ,флора, фауна, рельеф дна ,предрасположенность к штормам, и даже погибшие корабли на дне


Хорошо сказано, мне текст понравился.

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Вы уверены? Какая-то вы сегодня доверчивая. Может блефует?


А то Вы,Максим, Нероли не знаете . Сейчас попросит ролик в ютьюбе и проверим..) :Wink:

----------

Максим& (23.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Хорошо сказано, мне текст понравился.


Море нарисовалсь? :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Море нарисовалсь?


Нет, оценил количество метафор в одном предложении  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А то Вы,Максим, Нероли не знаете . Сейчас попросит ролик в ютьюбе и проверим..)


Нет, Альбина, вы меня совсем не знаете. Тут одним роликом не отвертеться))

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015), Юй Кан (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Нет, Альбина, вы меня совсем не знаете. Тут одним роликом не отвертеться))


А чем отвертеться?)

----------


## Neroli

> А чем отвертеться?)


АртемМ, вам точно 35?  :Big Grin:

----------


## АртёмМ

> АртемМ, вам точно 35?


Скоро 36 будет. Видимо тогда неточно.

Странная у вас манера, отвечать на вопрос вопросом, причём к заданному вопросу никакого отношения не имеющим  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Нет, Альбина, вы меня совсем не знаете. Тут одним роликом не отвертеться))


Тверк?  :EEK!:

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Паня

> А чем отвертеться?)


Куйте железо не отходя от кассы! :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

Извините что не про попки и не про секс.
Вопрос  местным психологам, магам и знатокам. Решил я узнать свой биологический возраст. Нашёл сайт 
( xn--b1adef0ban2h.com.ua/sam-sebe-sanolog/biologicheskij-vozrast) где это предлагается сделать в домашних условиях. Показало на 10 лет меньше. 
Может кто сказать о степени доверия этому тесту. Может кто лучше встречал, дайте ссылочку...но только чтоб без бега.

----------


## Neroli

> Решил я узнать свой биологический возраст.


Вас развели. Биологический - в паспорте.

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015), АртёмМ (23.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015), Юй Кан (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Скоро 36 будет. Видимо тогда неточно.
> 
> Странная у вас манера, отвечать на вопрос вопросом, причём к заданному вопросу никакого отношения не имеющим


Такая же странная,как и прикидываться,что не знаешь о чем речь....как бы уточняя.. :Wink:

----------


## Максим&

> Вас развели. Биологический - в паспорте.


Да? На сайте это назвали "календарным". Сами то не хотите попробовать? Там в 20 минут можно уложиться.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Такая же странная,как и прикидываться,что не знаешь о чем речь....как бы уточняя..


не знаю о чём речь

----------


## Альбина

> не знаю о чём речь


Вам действительно 35?)

----------


## Neroli

> Сами то не хотите попробовать? Там в 20 минут можно уложиться.


Я теперь хочу чтобы АртёмМ попробовал))

----------

Паня (23.09.2015), Шавырин (24.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вам действительно 35?)


Раз такое дело, то можно считать что нет. Вписывайте любой необходимый возраст, чтобы шаблоны не шатались  :Smilie: 

Да не знаю я о чём речь, потому и решил уточнить. Дело в том, что словами можно говорить и намекать на одно, а делать совершенно другое. Поэтому необходимо уточнять для прояснения картины реальности  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (24.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Да? На сайте это назвали "календарным".


Да, действительно.
Есть календарный, биологический и психологический.

Разбирайте обратно спасибы, все кто их сказал за #4101))

----------

Юй Кан (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Раз такое дело, то можно считать что нет. Вписывайте любой необходимый возраст, чтобы шаблоны не шатались 
> 
> Да не знаю я о чём речь, потому и решил уточнить. Дело в том, что словами можно говорить и намекать на одно, а делать совершенно другое. Поэтому необходимо уточнять для прояснения картины реальности


Да ладно.....Отступление? :Wink:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Я теперь хочу чтобы АртёмМ попробовал))


Разве желания не ведут к страданиям?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Человек в 35, может как в 14, за него только порадоваться можно.


Смотря какой аспект рассматривать)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Да ладно.....Отступление?


Чтобы отступать, сперва необходимо наступать. Но ведь перед боем обычно проводят разведку местности.

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Разве желания не ведут к страданиям?


Вам виднее. Это ведь вы каждый день секса желаете, если не обманываете конечно))

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Смотря какой аспект рассматривать)


Пема,ну какой тут аспект.Нет тут никакх аспектов...)))одни респекты...)))

----------

АртёмМ (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вам виднее. Это ведь вы каждый день секса желаете, если не обманываете конечно))


Желание секса ведёт к удовольствию, а не к страданиям.

Кстати интересный момент. А что в этом такого необычного, что сразу возникли мысли о том, что я могу быть нечист на руку?

----------

Шавырин (24.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Желание секса ведёт к удовольствию, а не к страданиям.


Тогда почему спрашиваете, куда ведут желания?

----------


## Neroli

> Но ведь перед боем обычно проводят разведку местности.


Война фигня - главное маневры)))

----------


## Neroli

> Кстати интересный момент. А что в этом такого необычного, что сразу возникли мысли о том, что я могу быть нечист на руку?


Ну как? Разведка местности же))

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015), АртёмМ (23.09.2015), Шавырин (24.09.2015), Юй Кан (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Тогда почему спрашиваете, куда ведут желания?


Потому что мне интересно, что вы ответите.

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что мне интересно, что вы ответите.


Ну ланда. На самом деле куда только эти желания не ведут))
Вы тест то не хотите пройти?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Ну ланда. На самом деле куда только эти желания не ведут))
> Вы тест то не хотите пройти?


Я и без теста могу сказать, что выгляжу не на 35. А внешний вид отражает состояние организма.

----------

Neroli (23.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Разбирайте обратно спасибы, все кто их сказал за #4101))


Думал: "Нероли опять прикалывается : )"... Потому пущай та спасиба стоит. : ))

----------

Neroli (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Думал: "Нероли опять прикалывается : )"... Потому пущай та спасиба стоит. : ))


А я поверила.) А теперь -не было печали-пришлось проштудировать ....за это оставлю спасибо..)

----------

Neroli (23.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема,ну какой тут аспект.Нет тут никакх аспектов...)))одни респекты...)))


К моей дочери заходили тинэйджеры) Увы, их аспекты не всегда вызывали респекты)

Но честно говоря, я уверена, что возраст не имеет никакого отношения к потенции и интиму. Если у человека достаточно ...кальция, и здоровый организьм) А любовь можно выражать всяко разно. Чего не сделаешь ради счастья другого существа)

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А любовь можно выражать всяко разно. Чего не сделаешь ради счастья другого существа)


А мы точно не ради себя "все это" делаем? Если уж серьезно.

----------


## Альбина

> К моей дочери заходили тинэйджеры) Увы, их аспекты не всегда вызывали респекты)
> 
> Но честно говоря, я уверена, что возраст не имеет никакого отношения к потенции и интиму. Если у человека достаточно ...кальция, и здоровый организьм) А любовь можно выражать всяко разно. Чего не сделаешь ради счастья другого существа)


Вы с мистером Дубниным отличная пара. Глюконат кальция ..)))  (Пем,простите меня. меня несет, а надо бы работать ).

----------

Фил (23.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А мы точно не ради себя "все это" делаем? Если уж серьезно.


А в большой любви уже все должно быть по барабану, что кто делает - там все по идее должно быть общее)

----------

Буль (24.09.2015), Максим& (23.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Нет, вы меня не правильно поняли. Я имел ввиду, что ударяясь в одну крайность теряешь другую. И только принимая обе крайности и весь спектр между ними, можно составить полную картину происходящего. А как поступать это личное дело каждого человека.


ну вы то аккурат с вашей позицией доказывать любоффь через секс исключительно, не в крайность ли запали? вот и оппозиция для Вас нарисовалась!  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А в большой любви уже все должно быть по барабану, что кто делает - там все по идее должно быть общее)


Я про небольшую.

----------


## Доня

> когда дети школьники-балбесы то приоритеты смещаются не в сторону пиписек. 
> А в сторону проверки уроков, и если думаете что это легко, то Вы вообще не в теме, а теоретик.


Мне тут Ваш пост из Высоцкого навеял: "Тут за день так накувыркаешься, придешь домой, там ты сидишь!"  :Big Grin: 
я не про школьников

----------

Фил (23.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы с мистером Дубниным отличная пара. Глюконат кальция ..)))  (Пем,простите меня. меня несет, а надо бы работать ).


Ежели несет, надо рисового отвара) Не знаю, какой элемент вызывает полную свободу делать то, что считаешь нужным, плюя на стереотипы, и не беспокоясь, что с тобой будет, но он точно у нас обоих есть)( ПыСы у меня не алкоголь :Big Grin: )

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я про небольшую.


Фу, я так не играю :Cry:

----------


## Юй Кан

> А в большой любви уже все должно быть по барабану, что кто делает - там все по идее должно быть общее)


Давал уже тут этот анек, но, видать, забылся?

После свадьбы.
-- Значит, так. Теперь -- никаких "я", "мне", "моё". Только "мы", "нам", "наше"! Поняла?
-- Ну да.
-- Что ты поняла?
-- Что нам срочно нужны клёвые брендовые туфли на шпильках...

----------

Neroli (23.09.2015), Альбина (24.09.2015), Максим& (23.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (23.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Давал уже тут этот анек, но, видать, забылся?


(В ответ на анек))
http://smartfiction.ru/prose/gift_of_magi/

----------


## Альбина

> Ежели несет, надо рисового отвара) Не знаю, какой элемент вызывает полную свободу делать то, что считаешь нужным, плюя на стереотипы, но он точно у нас обоих есть)


Да. это точно ,этого не отнимешь.) Только тут все не просто . Ломая чужие, появляются свои.....ох.... чтоб их . Как раз вот начинаются всякие "кальции и глюкозы". Но все оптимистично -  и это проходит . А любовь остается ..... чтоб ее..))) А какой элемент вызывает- не знаю- элемент -"все, приехали, дальше уже неуда". или там "по сути ты один" .. и дальше едешь . вот как-то так...

----------


## АртёмМ

> ну вы то аккурат с вашей позицией доказывать любоффь через секс исключительно, не в крайность ли запали? вот и оппозиция для Вас нарисовалась!


Любовь нельзя доказать. Её можно почувствовать. Либо любовь есть, либо её нет.

И если есть любовь, взаимная, то секс это то, через что можно выразить чувства друг к другу. Можно выражать и иначе, но когда я люблю, то мне хочется быть рядом с человеком. И максимальная степень близости в мире, подчинённом законам физики - это тесный физический контакт. Если нет возможности заниматься сексом в следствии тех или иных причин, то объятия и поцелуи на худой конец.

В духовной сфере же чувства тоже могут находить удовлетворение. Через слова и какие то поступки.

Но для того, чтобы создать гармонию между духовным миром и миром физическим, необходимо объединение обоих факторов.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да. это точно ,этого не отнимешь.) Только тут все не просто . Ломая чужие, появляются свои.....ох.... чтоб их . Как раз вот начинаются всякие "кальции и глюкозы". Но все оптимистично -  и это проходит . А любовь остается ..... чтоб ее..))) А какой элемент вызывает- не знаю- элемент -"все, приехали, дальше уже неуда". или там "по сути ты один" .. и дальше едешь . вот как-то так...


Кто ж ломает чужие стереотипы?))) Секрет свободы - любить всех. Но не со всеми вступать в контакт)

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Любовь нельзя доказать. Её можно почувствовать. Либо любовь есть, либо её нет.
> 
> И если есть любовь, взаимная, то секс это то, через что можно выразить чувства друг к другу. Можно выражать и иначе, но когда я люблю, то мне хочется быть рядом с человеком. И максимальная степень близости в мире, подчинённом законам физики - это тесный физический контакт. Если нет возможности заниматься сексом в следствии тех или иных причин, то объятия и поцелуи на худой конец.
> 
> В духовной сфере же чувства тоже могут находить удовлетворение. Через слова и какие то поступки.
> 
> Но для того, чтобы создать гармонию между духовным миром и миром физическим, необходимо объединение обоих факторов.


Я бы Вам так ответила: Вы любите на нижних энергетических центрах, а это и есть разделение физики и лирики. Иногда любовь - это просто помощь по дому и от этого можно испытывать не меньший кайф, чем от секса. Однако, Вам желаю это испытать. Пусть для Вас это будет не помощь по дому конечно же, ну хотя бы чтобы Вас просто тупо поняли и позволили делать то, что Вы хотите, например почитать сутры))))

----------

Фил (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Я бы Вам так ответила: Вы любите на нижних энергетических центрах, а это и есть разделение физики и лирики. Иногда любовь - это просто помощь по дому и от этого можно испытывать не меньший кайф, чем от секса. Однако, Вам желаю это испытать. Пусть для Вас это будет не помощь по дому конечно же, ну хотя бы чтобы Вас просто тупо поняли и позволили делать то, что Вы хотите, например почитать сутры))))


Если возникает вопрос о том, позволят делать что хочешь или нет, то это не любовь, а крепостное право.

А люблю я по разному. Но если какой то аспект выпадает из общей картины, то она становится не полной, не согласны со мной?

----------


## Доня

> Если возникает вопрос о том, позволят делать что хочешь или нет, то это не любовь, а крепостное право.
> .


 я не об этом конечно же, вы теоретик, уж простите!)))

----------

Фил (23.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> я не об этом конечно же, вы теоретик, уж простите!)))


Вы сами написали, что "Пусть для Вас это будет не помощь по дому конечно же, ну хотя бы чтобы Вас просто тупо поняли и позволили делать то, что Вы хотите, например почитать сутры))))"

----------


## Доня

> Вы сами написали, что "Пусть для Вас это будет не помощь по дому конечно же, ну хотя бы чтобы Вас просто тупо поняли и позволили делать то, что Вы хотите, например почитать сутры))))"


вырвали из контекста, сначала написала: 
Испытать бы вам такое, где для Вас духовная ценность, которая в очень простой вещи будет выражена покажется блаженней самого крутого оргазма.

----------

ТаТая (14.09.2020), Фил (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Кто ж ломает чужие стереотипы?))) Секрет свободы - любить всех. Но не со всеми вступать в контакт)


Всех любить и не вступать? У меня давно с этим большие затыки....))
Вы знаете ,меня сейчас посетила мне кажется очень верная мысль. 
ЛЮБОВЬ-это когда ты смотришь на человека и в этот момент видишь,что она существует в природе...

----------


## АртёмМ

> вырвали из контекста, сначала написала: 
> Испытать бы вам такое, где для Вас духовная ценность, которая в очень простой вещи будет выражена покажется блаженней самого крутого оргазма.


Это всё понятно. Я кстати такие вещи вполне испытываю. И что?  :Smilie: 

А блаженней оргазма - я иначе воспринимаю, мне больше нравится процесс, чем завершение.

К тому же, сложно сказать - зелёное более зелёное чем красное или красное более красное, чем зелёное.

----------


## Альбина

Бедные модераторы.)) Плюнули уже на все ...типа..все свободны)))

----------


## АртёмМ

> Бедные модераторы.)) Плюнули уже на все ...типа..все свободны)))


Это призыв навести порядок?)

----------


## Юй Кан

> (В ответ на анек))
> http://smartfiction.ru/prose/gift_of_magi/


Пем, так нечестно! %) 
Я Вам -- всего пять куцых строчек, а Вы мну -- СКОКА?! : )

----------


## Доня

> Это всё понятно. Я кстати такие вещи вполне испытываю. И что?


да собственно уже ничего  :Cool:

----------


## Альбина

> Это призыв навести порядок?)


Наоборот...)) оправдание беспорядка..)

----------


## Доня

— Поиграем в тщетность бытия по телефону?
— Давай. Ты где?
— В депрессии и в шаге от алкоголизма.
— Ммм. А что на тебе?
— Ипотека, чувство вины и груз прожитых лет.
— О, да. Продолжай. Я уже трогаю свой диплом филолога и грущу.
— Медленно сажусь в угол и, обхватив колени руками, думаю о том, что сделала со своей жизнью. Она никчемна и загублена мной.
— Я расплакался и закурил.

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Бедные модераторы.)) Плюнули уже на все ...типа..все свободны)))


Самое интересное, что все началось с бутылки водки,  а дошли до Амор:-)

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Самое интересное, что все началось с бутылки водки,  а дошли до Амор:-)


В жизни все так и есть...))))

----------

Neroli (23.09.2015), Максим& (23.09.2015), Паня (23.09.2015), Фил (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

Кто-нибудь помнит притчу про монаха, кажется, которому предложили на выбор, переспать с девушкой, зарезать козу или выпить вина. 
Он решил, что вино самый маленький грех из всего предложенного, в итоге напился, зарезал козу, трахнул девушку (а может и наоборот)???

----------

Доня (23.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Кто-нибудь помнит притчу про монаха, кажется, которому предложили на выбор, переспать с девушкой, зарезать козу или выпить вина. 
> Он решил, что вино самый маленький грех из всего предложенного, в итоге напился, зарезал козу, трахнул девушку (а может и наоборот)???


мне тоже этот случай припомнился.. это с Высоцким было, ему лама рассказал эту притчу - монах из трех зол выбрал меньшее, на его взгляд - выпил вина, а в итоге всё остальное! :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (23.09.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Балдинг (12.10.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Кто-нибудь помнит притчу про монаха, кажется, которому предложили на выбор, переспать с девушкой, зарезать козу или выпить вина. 
> Он решил, что вино самый маленький грех из всего предложенного, в итоге напился, зарезал козу, трахнул девушку (а может и наоборот)???


В смысле наоборот. Думаете он так напился, что решил трахнуть козу?

----------

Говинда (23.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> В смысле наоборот. Думаете он так напился, что решил трахнуть козу?


Я не помню чего он в точности учудил)) 
Не то, чтобы "решил", может перепутал))

----------


## Максим&

> Я не помню чего он в точности учудил)) 
> Не то, чтобы "решил", может перепутал))


А, ну если перепутал, то это ничего, всякое бывает. 
Так а вывод то какой? Лучше резать и трахать по трезвяни? Хоть пьянство в копилку кармы не ляжет.

----------


## Neroli

> А, ну если перепутал, то это ничего, всякое бывает.


Ага!

_- Этот от чего умер?
- От рака.
- Да, плохо. А этот?
- Этот от гриппа.
- А-а, ну это не страшно._





> Так а вывод то какой? Лучше резать и трахать по трезвяни? Хоть пьянство в копилку кармы не ляжет.


Можно и такой сделать, чо.

----------

Максим& (23.09.2015)

----------


## Аньезка

Да, пора отключать уведомления в теме. Моя почта не выдерживает такого потока бреда.

----------

Балдинг (12.10.2015), Доня (24.09.2015), Нико (23.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Всех любить и не вступать? У меня давно с этим большие затыки....))
> Вы знаете ,меня сейчас посетила мне кажется очень верная мысль. 
> ЛЮБОВЬ-это когда ты смотришь на человека и в этот момент видишь,что она существует в природе...


Думаю, что любовь, когда ты видишь заранее, что будет дальше и...умеешь от отношений воздержаться)

----------


## Neroli

> Думаю, что любовь, когда ты видишь заранее, что будет дальше и...умеешь от отношений воздержаться)


Вот это уже точно не любовь. Это расчет))

зы: любви вообще по-моему не существует. есть только кальций и глюкоза. а также влечение из которого два человека либо сумеют выстроить отношения, либо нет.

----------

Альбина (23.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

Да что такое! Который раз захожу в тему - думаю посмеюсь, анекдот новый прочитаю, а тут уже 10 страниц о том, чего нет).

----------

Доня (24.09.2015), Шавырин (24.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Думаю, что любовь, когда ты видишь заранее, что будет дальше и...умеешь от отношений воздержаться)


Вообще-то ,говооят,что от любви дети рождаются,а как же в этом случае или с сегодняшнего дня все по-другому?)

Любоь -это любовь.Носится в воздухе ,имеет свой запах,можно ее уловить. А потом? Там как пойдет. Исследования говорят,что она мол три года и того.......Народ начинает напрягаться потому-что через нее человека любимого в собственность хочет получить и всякие другие веши вокруг нее происходят.Но тем не менее-она всегда в воздухе.....до гробовой доски. И разные ностальгические рассказы бабуль тому пример.

----------


## Альбина

> Да что такое! Который раз захожу в тему - думаю посмеюсь, анекдот новый прочитаю, а тут уже 10 страниц о том, чего нет).


Щас . Все будет.)))
  Кстати-первое попавшееся.))))

----------

Yoshka (18.10.2015), Алик (23.09.2015), Антончик (23.09.2015), Нико (24.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2015), Фил (24.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

Ну чего, @*Алик*, посмеялись?

----------


## Алик

"
Не пиши мне про любовь - не поверю я.
Мне вот тут уже дела твои прошлые!
Слушай лучше: тут с лавсаном материя.
Если хочешь, - я куплю, вещь хорошая.

Водки я пока не пью, ну ни стопочки!
Экономлю и не ем даже супу я,
Потому что я куплю тебе кофточку,
Потому что я люблю тебя, глупая!..."

----------

Альбина (25.09.2015), Фил (24.09.2015)

----------


## Антончик

На БФ рано или поздно все темы сходят в сторону секса )

----------


## Альбина

> "
> Не пиши мне про любовь - не поверю я.
> Мне вот тут уже дела твои прошлые!
> Слушай лучше: тут с лавсаном материя.
> Если хочешь, - я куплю, вещь хорошая.
> 
> Водки я пока не пью, ну ни стопочки!
> Экономлю и не ем даже супу я,
> Потому что я куплю тебе кофточку,
> Потому что я люблю тебя, глупая!..."


Да . Вещь хорошая. ....И надо же-   любовь появилась,  зато теперь юмора нет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот это уже точно не любовь. Это расчет))


Настоящая любовь должна базироваться на четком расчете, - что как делать и когда для другого существа, и она должна правильно и ежедневно культивироваться в правильном направлении))) Либо надо уметь выстроить отношения с кем угодно, либо вообще за это дело не браться)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вообще-то ,говооят,что от любви дети рождаются,а как же в этом случае или с сегодняшнего дня все по-другому?)
> 
> Любоь -это любовь.Носится в воздухе ,имеет свой запах,можно ее уловить. А потом? Там как пойдет. Исследования говорят,что она мол три года и того.......Народ начинает напрягаться потому-что через нее человека любимого в собственность хочет получить и всякие другие веши вокруг нее происходят.Но тем не менее-она всегда в воздухе.....до гробовой доски. И разные ностальгические рассказы бабуль тому пример.


В воздухе витают всякие бацилы и аллергены))) А в любви все зависит, насколько счастье партнера важнее твоего собственного, причем, взаимно) Только тогда получается любовь. А остальное - страстная привязанность и омрачения)

----------

Альбина (24.09.2015)

----------


## Буль

> А в большой любви уже все должно быть по барабану, что кто делает - там все по идее должно быть общее)


 :Kiss:  Я бы только одно поправил: "великой". Не большой, а великой. В остальном -- согласен.  :Kiss:

----------

Пема Дролкар (24.09.2015), Фил (24.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Верите ли вы гороскопам?
-- Конечно, нет! По гороскопу я -- Лев, а Львам свойственен скептицизм.

----------

Aion (24.09.2015), Neroli (24.09.2015), Балдинг (24.09.2015), Дубинин (24.09.2015), Нико (24.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Настоящая любовь должна базироваться на четком расчете, - что как делать и когда для другого существа, и она должна правильно и ежедневно культивироваться в правильном направлении))) Либо надо уметь выстроить отношения с кем угодно, либо вообще за это дело не браться)


Ну вообще не могу не согласиться, что есть люди, которым действительно лучше в отношения с другими не вступать. Из сострадания к этим другим.

----------

Альбина (24.09.2015), Дубинин (24.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

А если прям всерьез, то любовь как раз такая штука, которая вынуждает вступать в отношения, из которых только в виде фарша и выбираешься. 
В которые в здравом уме не полезешь))
А здравый ум тут почему-то "настоящей любовью" называют. Ну ок))

----------

АртёмМ (24.09.2015), Дубинин (24.09.2015), Паня (24.09.2015), Шавырин (24.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> А если прям всерьез, то любовь как раз такая штука, которая вынуждает вступать в отношения, из которых только в виде фарша и выбираешься. 
> В которые в здравом уме не полезешь))


Зато чувствуешь как живёшь, а не медленно догниваешь до старости. По мне так в топку рациональность, пускай горит в аду  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Зато чувствуешь как живёшь, а не медленно догниваешь до старости. По мне так в топку рациональность, пускай горит в аду

----------

Neroli (24.09.2015), Vladiimir (24.09.2015), Алик (24.09.2015), Антончик (24.09.2015), Аньезка (29.09.2015), АртёмМ (24.09.2015), Паня (24.09.2015), Фил (24.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

Дубинин. Я смысл опять не понял, говорю же - с чувством юмора плохо. Но на всякий случай спасибо.

----------


## Фил

> Зато чувствуешь как живёшь, а не медленно догниваешь до старости. По мне так в топку рациональность, пускай горит в аду


Есть такие вещества разные, которые очень усиливают чувствительность. Слышишь за километр, видишь как орел, бегаешь как электровеник.
Дорогие только, и ФСКН будет протестовать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Есть такие вещества разные, которые очень усиливают чувствительность. Слышишь за километр, видишь как орел, бегаешь как электровеник.
> Дорогие только, и ФСКН будет протестовать.


Не понял тоже) конкретнее.

----------


## Фил

> Не понял тоже) конкретнее.


Это к Вашей ремарке, что "пусть рациональность горит в аду".
Кто этой парадигме следует - тех уж и в живых нет, обычно в 27 лет все заканчивалось. 
Знаете ведь такую мистическую цифру 27 лет и у кого заканчивалось?

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...D1%83%D0%B1_27

Значит не совсем "горит в аду".
Так, на мангале пусть попыхивает, на майские.

----------

Алик (24.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Это к Вашей ремарке, что "пусть рациональность горит в аду".
> Кто этой парадигме следует - тех уж и в живых нет, обычно в 27 лет все заканчивалось. 
> Знаете ведь такую мистическую цифру 27 лет и у кого заканчивалось?
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...D1%83%D0%B1_27
> 
> Значит не совсем "горит в аду".
> Так, на мангале пусть попыхивает, на майские.


Теперь понял  :Smilie:  Так я имел ввиду в любви. Просто безнадёжная затея пытаться рационализировать чувства  :Smilie:  Считаю что люди, которые пытаются объяснить что такое любовь - жалкие теоретики. Потому что её в принципе объяснить нельзя, а вот почувствовать можно.

Жалкие, потому что жаль их, сочувствую, наполнен состраданием  :Smilie:  А то мало ли кто что подумает.

А так вообще рациональное мышление вещь неплохая - например то, что любовь невозможно объяснить рационально выводится при помощи логики, доказательство стройно и не вызывает никаких сомнений  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (24.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Теперь понял  Так я имел ввиду в любви. Просто безнадёжная затея пытаться рационализировать чувства  Считаю что люди, которые пытаются объяснить что такое любовь - жалкие теоретики. Потому что её в принципе объяснить нельзя, а вот почувствовать можно.
> 
> Жалкие, потому что жаль их, сочувствую, наполнен состраданием  А то мало ли кто что подумает.


Согласен, как можно рационализировать хаос?  :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Согласен, как можно рационализировать хаос?


Насчёт хаоса не в курсе. А вот чувства и ощущения описать нельзя, но можно их почувствовать и ощутить.

----------


## Фил

> Насчёт хаоса не в курсе. А вот чувства и ощущения описать нельзя, но можно их почувствовать и ощутить.


Общение с любимым человеком представляет из себя чистую спонтанность.

----------


## Aion

> Согласен, как можно рационализировать хаос?


Хаос - видимость. Всё, что происходит, происходит в соответствии с причинами и условиями. :Cool:

----------

Доня (24.09.2015), Фил (24.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Хаос - видимость. Всё, что происходит, происходит в соответствии с причинами и условиями.


Для нас эта видимость, при неизвестности причин и условий - тот же идеальный хаос.
А так - да.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хаос - видимость. Всё, что происходит, происходит в соответствии с причинами и условиями.


Несомненно, всё -- в порядке, ибо идёт в соответствии неким планом, абсолютно нам неизвестным! : )

----------

Neroli (24.09.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Чтобы отступать, сперва необходимо наступать. Но ведь перед боем обычно проводят разведку местности.


Вот только что вешал карниз. Выравнивал до идеальности. Не для себя, мне и без штор прекрасно живётся. Для неё. Чтобы она вечером приятно удивилась. Чтобы ей было хорошо. Вот это любовь. Фрикции этого не заменят. Я так думаю.

----------

Альбина (24.09.2015), Доня (24.09.2015), Фил (24.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вот только что вешал карниз. Выравнивал до идеальности. Не для себя, мне и без штор прекрасно живётся. Для неё. Чтобы она вечером приятно удивилась. Чтобы ей было хорошо. Вот это любовь. Фрикции этого не заменят. Я так думаю.


Вы просто попробуйте, это приятно. Чего тут думать. Теория без практики просто теория  :Smilie:

----------


## Паня

> А вот чувства и ощущения описать нельзя, но можно их почувствовать и ощутить.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (27.09.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Вы просто попробуйте, это приятно. Чего тут думать. Теория без практики просто теория


Ну, каждому -- своё. Вам приятнее фрикции, мне... другое. Тут уж кто как воспринимает приятное. Всех благ.

----------

Доня (24.09.2015), Фил (24.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, каждому -- своё. Вам приятнее фрикции, мне... другое. Тут уж кто как воспринимает приятное. Всех благ.


Фрикции то можно вообще очень просто получить - потереться о что нибудь.
Дупло, там, какое нибудь.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Ну, каждому -- своё. Вам приятнее фрикции, мне... другое. Тут уж кто как воспринимает приятное. Всех благ.


Мне нравится всё, вы меня неверно понимаете. Вот, уточняю.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну вообще не могу не согласиться, что есть люди, которым действительно лучше в отношения с другими не вступать. Из сострадания к этим другим.


Точнее не может быть) Главное, не дать себе увлечься и не впасть в иллюзию, что, может, все-таки, ОБОЙДЕТСЯ? :Big Grin:

----------


## АртёмМ

Очень печально. Глядя на то, что здесь пишут - хочется плакать. Жаль что ничем не могу помочь.

----------


## Дубинин



----------

Мяснов (24.09.2015), Паня (24.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Очень печально. Глядя на то, что здесь пишут - хочется плакать. Жаль что ничем не могу помочь.


Вы представляете, что про Ваши писания также думают!))) Судя по тому, что Вам писали, думаю, не только я. 
не могла не написать

----------

Буль (24.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Точнее не может быть) Главное, не дать себе увлечься и не впасть в иллюзию, что, может, все-таки, ОБОЙДЕТСЯ?


А оно и не должно "обойтись", только так человек и может чему-то научиться.

----------

Шавырин (25.09.2015), Юй Кан (24.09.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Для нас эта видимость, при неизвестности причин и условий - тот же идеальный хаос.
> А так - да.





> Несомненно, всё -- в порядке, ибо идёт в соответствии неким планом, абсолютно нам неизвестным! : )


Напомню, что речь шла о рационализации чувств, но психологическая функция чувства относится к рациональным и бывает напрочь бессознательной только у характерных представителей мыслительного психологического типа. Однако, и в этом случае, вообще говоря, более-менее продолжительный анализ способен выявить и довести до сознания содержание чувства.  :Smilie:

----------


## Доня



----------

Aion (26.09.2015), Алик (26.09.2015), Кузьмич (08.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.09.2015), Сергей Ч (25.09.2015), Шавырин (25.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Розыгрыш подруги(фоткой Вашего мужа))))

Ну, или Ваша - для памятования о смерти)

----------

Алик (26.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2015), Денис Евгеньев (28.09.2015), Доня (26.09.2015), Кузьмич (27.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Lanky (15.10.2015), Neroli (26.09.2015), Алдын Хадыс (26.09.2015), Алик (26.09.2015), Альбина (28.09.2015), Антончик (26.09.2015), Балдинг (09.10.2015), Денис Евгеньев (28.09.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.09.2015), Доня (26.09.2015), Кузьмич (27.09.2015), Нико (28.09.2015), Николас (26.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.09.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Падма Осел (26.09.2015), Паня (26.09.2015), Ридонлиев (28.09.2015), Фил (26.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.09.2015), Юй Кан (26.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

найдено в сети:

Если мужчина разбросал по комнате носки — разлейте по кухне борщ.

Если он после секса отворачивается и храпит — захрапите во время секса.

Если мужчине не нравятся ваши тупые и страшные подружки — заведите себе красивых, умных, богатых друзей.

Если мужчине не нравится ваша работа — устройтесь стриптизёршей. Стриптизёрши нравятся всем мужчинам.

Если мужчина всё время замечает ваши маленькие недостатки — не замечайте его маленькое достоинство.

Если мужчина не встает с дивана — не выходите из туалета. Посмотрим, кто быстрее сломается.

Если мужчина не помогает вам на кухне — не помогайте ему в постели. Пусть сам корячится.

Если мужчина отказывается называть тёщу «мамой» — откажитесь называть его в постели: «мой неутомимый ковбой».

Если мужчина отказывается мыть за собой посуду, тут всё просто — кормите его яблоками.

Если мужчина поднял на вас руку — пусть с этой рукой и спит.

Если мужчина в постели назвал вас другим именем — скажите, что он не угадал и что в финал выходит другой участник.

Если мужчина купил себе летнюю резину, а не вам вечернее платье, как вы договаривались, – пойдите на вечеринку в летней резине.

Если мужчина называет вас копушей — назовите него скорострелом.

Если мужчина отказывается идти курить на балкон и курит в постели — постелите ему на балконе.

Если мужчина забывает починить в ванной кран — устройте ему ролевую игру, где он будет сантехником. А когда он починит кран, дайте ему денег и ложитесь спать.

Если мужчина называет вас бревном — скажите ему, чтоб этот дятел искал себе другое дупло.

Если мужчина начал контролировать ваш шопинг — начните контролировать его саунинг.

Если он смеется над вашей логикой — напомните ему, как он 5 раз бегал за водкой.

Если мужчина не снимает во время секса носки — не снимайте во время секса колготки.

Если мужчина отказывается играть с вашим чихуахуа — откажитесь играть с его чихуахуа.

Если мужчина не носит подаренные вами стринги с сердечками — расскажите всем его друзьям, что у него есть стринги с сердечками.

Если мужчины упрекают вас в том, что вы симулируете оргазм — не симулируйте, пусть попотеют.

----------

Lanky (15.10.2015), Алдын Хадыс (26.09.2015), Алик (26.09.2015), Доня (27.09.2015), Сергей Ч (26.09.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Алик (27.09.2015), Альбина (28.09.2015), Балдинг (28.09.2015), Дубинин (28.09.2015), Нико (28.09.2015), Шавырин (27.09.2015), Юй Кан (28.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мишка косолапый 
пó снегу скользит... %)

----------

Алик (27.09.2015), Альбина (27.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (28.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Антончик (28.09.2015), Сергей Ч (28.09.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

https://pp.vk.me/c623319/v623319981/...inqus4301I.jpg

----------

Aion (09.10.2015), Антончик (29.09.2015), Кузьмич (08.10.2015), Нико (29.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (29.09.2015), Фил (29.09.2015), Юй Кан (29.09.2015)

----------


## Доня

Женщина просто наблюдает за приездом Папы Римского

----------

Aion (09.10.2015), Vladiimir (29.09.2015), Альбина (29.09.2015), Антончик (29.09.2015), Аньезка (29.09.2015), Говинда (02.10.2015), Дубинин (29.09.2015), Кузьмич (08.10.2015), Нико (29.09.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.09.2015), Фил (29.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.09.2015)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Vladiimir (29.09.2015), Альбина (29.09.2015), Антончик (29.09.2015), АртёмМ (29.09.2015), Балдинг (29.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.09.2015), Доня (29.09.2015), Нико (29.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если дорога в ад вымощена, то этот ад -- не в России!

----------

Антончик (29.09.2015), Доня (29.09.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Никита Михалков снял с дерева котёнка, но всё равно получилось длинно и скучно. Теперь так же длинно и скучно собирается номинировать его на "Оскар".

----------

Ануруддха (07.10.2015), Кузьмич (08.10.2015), Нико (01.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О горячей любви




> *Сегодня спросила мужа, почему он больше не говорит, что любит меня. Ответил, что после того, как я разбила его машину, сам факт, что я до сих пор здорова и живу в его доме, уже служит доказательством его горячей любви.*

----------

Lanky (15.10.2015), Алик (01.10.2015), Доня (02.10.2015)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (04.10.2015), Pema Sonam (08.10.2015), Алик (01.10.2015), Доня (02.10.2015), Кузьмич (02.10.2015), Нико (02.10.2015), Паня (02.10.2015), Фил (01.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Aion (04.10.2015), Vladiimir (04.10.2015), Алексей Л (04.10.2015), Алик (04.10.2015), Альбина (05.10.2015), Балдинг (12.10.2015), Денис Евгеньев (04.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.10.2015), Кузьмич (08.10.2015), Монферран (05.10.2015), Нико (04.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2015), Юй Кан (04.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дяденьки тоже... не без беса в ребре)))

----------

Альбина (05.10.2015), Доня (05.10.2015), Эделизи (05.10.2015)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.10.2015), Дубинин (05.10.2015), Эделизи (05.10.2015)

----------


## Доня

Франциск II, делая обход в одной из тюрем, спрашивал у заключенных в чем они виновны. Каждый из них утверждал, что ни сделал ничего плохого, за что бы заслуживал наказания. Все, кроме одного, который сказал, что сидит за то, что совершил вооруженное нападение. Франциск II приказал в срочном порядке отпустить этого преступника, чтобы он не воздействовал негативно на всех остальных, находящихся здесь, порядочных людей. :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (06.10.2015), Алик (07.10.2015), Антончик (07.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (07.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Aion (09.10.2015), Neroli (07.10.2015), Альбина (07.10.2015), Антончик (07.10.2015), Балдинг (12.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.10.2015), Дубинин (07.10.2015), Кузьмич (08.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (09.10.2015), Эделизи (07.10.2015)

----------


## Ануруддха

Большая просьба воздержаться в теме от любого юмора связанного с алкоголем и межполовыми отношениями. Так же просьба не флудить и для комментариев использовать отдельную тему.

----------

Альбина (07.10.2015), Балдинг (12.10.2015), Денис Евгеньев (07.10.2015), Сергей Хос (07.10.2015)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Aion (08.10.2015), Балдинг (09.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2015), Денис Евгеньев (08.10.2015), Доня (08.10.2015), Кеин (24.10.2015), Николас (26.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (09.10.2015), Савелов Александр (06.09.2018), Юй Кан (08.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (09.10.2015), Lanky (15.10.2015), Антончик (08.10.2015), Ануруддха (08.10.2015), Денис Евгеньев (08.10.2015), Доня (08.10.2015), Кеин (24.10.2015), Кузьмич (08.10.2015), Нико (08.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2015), Паня (08.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (09.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (08.10.2015), Эделизи (10.10.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Lanky (15.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2015), Иван Денисов (08.10.2015), Нико (09.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (09.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

А женщины и кошки лежат точно также, но со вселенской тоской в глазах ) :

----------

Aion (09.10.2015), Альбина (08.10.2015), АртёмМ (09.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2015), Доня (09.10.2015), Кузьмич (08.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2015), Паня (08.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (09.10.2015), Фил (08.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.10.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Алик (09.10.2015), Альбина (09.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.10.2015), Кеин (24.10.2015), Кузьмич (11.10.2015), Нико (09.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (09.10.2015), Сергей Хос (09.10.2015), Фил (09.10.2015), Юй Кан (09.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Lanky (15.10.2015), Алексей Л (10.10.2015), Алик (10.10.2015), Антончик (12.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.10.2015), Кеин (24.10.2015), Кузьмич (11.10.2015), Нико (09.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> А женщины и кошки лежат точно также, но со вселенской тоской в глазах ) :


Я прошу прощения за комментарий,но мне очень хочется поблагодарить еще раз. Слов только не нахожу-за что ...Это как если увидеть свое отражение в зеркале. Вселенская тоска ,она даже не вселенская тоска,а печаль за весь мир,частая спутница,да,но есть одно но ,это то,к чему   относишься очень серъезно (или может это я просто  сейчас такая серъезная)). .Спасибо большое,я себе заберу и буду хранить..)Хорошо?)

----------

Алик (10.10.2015), Кузьмич (11.10.2015), Паня (10.10.2015), Шавырин (11.10.2015)

----------


## Доня

- Роза Марковна, а шо это у вас на ногах такие кривые пальцы?
— Из-за убеждений…
— Каких убеждений?
— Я убеждена, шо у меня 35-й размер ноги.

----------

Алексей Л (11.10.2015), Кузьмич (11.10.2015), Эделизи (11.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

В Буддийской Индии был учитель по имени Шантипа, который очень хорошо знал все учения, но, очевидно, не имел большого опыта этих учений. Тем не менее, он считался очень замечательным наставником. Один ученик получил от него указания и отправился помедитировать над этими учениям, которые получил от Шантипы. После трех лет медитации на наставлениях и учениях он получил, он достиг просветления. Он достиг уровня опыта Махамудры, полного овладения умом, и стал способен летать в небе, благодаря чудесным силам, которые развил в результате просветления. Из-за сильной любви и благодарности своему гуру, он решил вернуться к нему, туда, где тот давал лекции ученикам.

К тому времени Шантипа довольно постарел, после прошедших лет, и пришел в совершенное изумление, увидев человека прилетевшего и приземлившегося перед ним, словно спустившаяся с неба птица. Бывший ученик принялся много простираться перед ним, а затем спросил благословения учителя. Старый учитель взглянул на него и спросил: "Кто ты?" - бывший ученик ответил: "Ну как, я ваш ученик, разве вы не помните меня?"

Шантипа не помнил, и попросил рассказать об их знакомстве. Просветленный ученик подробно изложил то, что он узнал от своего наставника, и сказал, что эти учения привели его к просветлению. Учитель подумал про себя: "Я провел целую жизнь во всей этой дхарме, и ни разу по настоящему не сел и ничего не попрактиковал, чтобы реализовать что-то." Он повернулся к своему бывшему ученику и сказал: "Ты не откажешься дать мне учение?" От своего ученика он получил обратно то же самое учение, которое тот слышал от него в прошлом, с той только разницей, что теперь он действительно практиковал и достиг просветления. Этот ученик стал одним из восьмидесяти четырех Махасиддхов или тантрических святых Буддистской Индии.

----------

Lanky (15.10.2015), Pema Sonam (12.10.2015), Алик (12.10.2015), Антончик (12.10.2015), Балдинг (12.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.10.2015), Савелов Александр (06.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2015)

----------


## Доня

Мужское дело — совершить подвиг (например, убить дракона).
Женское дело — всякая ерунда: выгладить мужчине рубашку и брюки для подвига, начистить меч и доспехи, вычистить коня и надеть на него седло и сбрую, накормить мужчину перед подвигом, напомнить ему о месте и времени совершения подвига, проводить его к месту совершения подвига, организовать дракона, чтобы тот не прогулял подвиг мужчины, после подвига привести поле боя в порядок, забрать рубашку в стирку, меч и доспехи в чистку, коня в конюшню, убрать тело дракона, написать отчет о том, как мужчина совершил подвиг, выгладить мужчине рубашку и брюки для следующего подвига…

----------

Sadhak (14.10.2015), Алик (12.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2015), Кузьмич (11.10.2015), Нико (12.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Алик (12.10.2015), Антончик (12.10.2015), Кузьмич (11.10.2015), Паня (11.10.2015), Эделизи (11.10.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> В Буддийской Индии был учитель по имени Шантипа, который очень хорошо знал все учения, но, очевидно, не имел большого опыта этих учений. Тем не менее, он считался очень замечательным наставником. Один ученик получил от него указания и отправился помедитировать над этими учениям, которые получил от Шантипы. После трех лет медитации на наставлениях и учениях он получил, он достиг просветления. Он достиг уровня опыта Махамудры, полного овладения умом, и стал способен летать в небе, благодаря чудесным силам, которые развил в результате просветления. Из-за сильной любви и благодарности своему гуру, он решил вернуться к нему, туда, где тот давал лекции ученикам.
> 
> К тому времени Шантипа довольно постарел, после прошедших лет, и пришел в совершенное изумление, увидев человека прилетевшего и приземлившегося перед ним, словно спустившаяся с неба птица. Бывший ученик принялся много простираться перед ним, а затем спросил благословения учителя. Старый учитель взглянул на него и спросил: "Кто ты?" - бывший ученик ответил: "Ну как, я ваш ученик, разве вы не помните меня?"
> 
> Шантипа не помнил, и попросил рассказать об их знакомстве. Просветленный ученик подробно изложил то, что он узнал от своего наставника, и сказал, что эти учения привели его к просветлению. Учитель подумал про себя: "Я провел целую жизнь во всей этой дхарме, и ни разу по настоящему не сел и ничего не попрактиковал, чтобы реализовать что-то." Он повернулся к своему бывшему ученику и сказал: "Ты не откажешься дать мне учение?" От своего ученика он получил обратно то же самое учение, которое тот слышал от него в прошлом, с той только разницей, что теперь он действительно практиковал и достиг просветления. Этот ученик стал одним из восьмидесяти четырех Махасиддхов или тантрических святых Буддистской Индии.


А в чем мораль сей басни, на Ваш взгляд? Ведь она достаточно многопланова, на БВЖС.
Например, зачем постаревший учитель испросил у ученика свое же учение. И почему оно помогло. И не помогало ранее...

----------


## Алексей Л

> А в чем мораль сей басни, на Ваш взгляд? Ведь она достаточно многопланова, на БВЖС.
> Например, зачем постаревший учитель испросил у ученика свое же учение. И почему оно помогло. И не помогало ранее...


Теория без практики мертва

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Написал в подражание Дубинину



 Путь буддизма Махаяны начинался с Отреченья
Вслед за ним шла Бодхичитта, растворяясь в Пустоте
Нынче ж измельчали люди и хотят они скорее
В Колесницу Тайной мантры свое эго усадить:

"Скучно думать про Сансару, драгоценность жизни нашей,
И про встречу с Ямараджей, и про кармы злой закон
Лучше я в Непал поеду, там куплю себе капалу
И всем встречным-поперечным расскажу, что я- йогин!"

Видя этакое рвенье горько плачут бодхисаттвы
Знать, для Дхармы в мире Саха скоро истекает срок
Только Мара Дэвапутра, божий сын, сейчас ликует
Ведь для этого злодея наступает звездный час.

----------

Asanga (14.10.2015), Shus (12.10.2015), Говинда (12.10.2015), Нико (13.10.2015), Паня (13.10.2015), Савелов Александр (17.05.2020), Эделизи (13.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Lanky (15.10.2015), Алик (12.10.2015), Альбина (13.10.2015), Ануруддха (13.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2015), Доня (13.10.2015), Кузьмич (12.10.2015), Нико (13.10.2015), Паня (13.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (12.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2015), Эделизи (13.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Lanky (15.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.10.2015), Кузьмич (12.10.2015), Паня (13.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (12.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Lanky (15.10.2015), Доня (13.10.2015), Нико (13.10.2015), Эделизи (13.10.2015)

----------


## Доня



----------

Lanky (15.10.2015), Нико (13.10.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

КОАНЫ О ЛЕНИНЕ

Эти коаны взяты из книги Н.А. Бердяева «Буддийские корни русского коммунизма», изданной в Париже в 1931 году. Избранные главы из этой книги публиковались также в организованном Бердяевым журнале «Путь Дао», выходившем во Франции с 1925 по 1940 год. Следует отметить, что сам Бердяев буддистом не был, однако он несколько раз встречался с Лениным и неоднократно бывал на его проповедях о четырех благородных истинах коммунизма. Мы очень мало знаем об этих встречах, поскольку записей о них практически не сохранилось. Вряд ли Ленин рассказывал Бердяеву о своем опыте просветления, скорее всего Бердяев переписал эти коаны из книги Н. Крупской «Сатори по-русски», название которой, кстати, недавно было использовано в качестве рекламного слогана водки «Нирвана». Крупская была верной шакти Ленина на протяжении более чем двадцати лет. После того, как в 1924 году Ленин погрузился в состояние самадхи, и его тело было помещено в стеклянный саркофаг на Красной площади, Крупская собрала множество историй из его жизни и издала их под общим названием «Сатори по-русски». Книга сразу же была переведена на все европейские языки, получила хорошие отзывы в прессе, однако международным бестселлером так и не стала. Позднее известный японский буддолог Д. Судзуки прокомментировал это следующим образом: «Эта книга пришла слишком рано, поэтому европейское сознание не было готово ее принять» (D. Suzuki “Zen Buddhism and Its Influence on Russian Culture”). К сожалению, достать книгу Крупской в наши дни практически невозможно, поэтому мы воспользовались работой Бердяева, в которой он рекомендует для лучшего понимания сути русского коммунизма медитировать над последними фразами Учителя в каждом коане. Последуем и мы его совету.

Коан «Полная Пустота»

Однажды Троцкий пришел к Ленину и спросил его:

— Что такое коммунизм?

— Кто был ничем, тот станет всем, — ответил Ленин.

При этих словах Троцкий стал просветленным. Позднее он покинул Россию, чтобы учить дхарме другие народы.

Коан «О Рабкрине»

Один красноармеец попросил Ленина научить его коммунизму.

— Как нам реорганизовать Рабкрин? — спросил его Ленин.

Красноармеец хлопнул в ладоши и подпрыгнул. Тогда Ленин улыбнулся и взял его в ученики.

Коан «Река коммунизма»

Однажды Ленин повстречал на мосту Чапаева. Хитрый Чапаев решил испытать Учителя и обратился к нему с таким вопросом:

— Сколь глубока река коммунизма?

— Погляди сам, — ответил Ленин и столкнул Чапаева с моста.

Коан «Лампа Ильича»

Как-то вечером, когда Ленин читал «Сутру Пламенного Мотора», к нему пришел Дзержинский и спросил:

— Просветленный мастер, много лет я усердно медитирую, но Светлое Будущее так и не приходит ко мне. В чем моя ошибка?

— Светлое Будущее приходит, когда его не ждут, — сказал Ленин.

— Тогда как я узнаю, что оно уже пришло?

— Когда горит лампа, я читаю сутры, — ответил Ленин и вернулся к чтению.

Коан «Хлопок одной дверью»

Однажды, когда Сталин медитировал в своей комнате, к нему подкрался Ленин и больно схватил его за нос.

— Что ты делаешь? — возмутился Сталин.

— Я ищу товарища Сталина, — ответил Ленин.

— Так вот же я!

— Дурак! — воскликнул Ленин и вышел из комнаты, громко хлопнув дверью. От этого звука Сталин пробудился.

Коан «Бревно»

Однажды на субботнике ученики попросили Ленина помочь им отнести бревно, на что Ленин ответил:

— Если у вас есть бревно, то я вам его дам. Если у вас нет бревна, то я его у вас заберу.

Обескураженные ученики не нашлись с ответом и ушли прочь.

http://vk.com/greenpurle

----------

Aion (13.10.2015), Lanky (15.10.2015), Альбина (14.10.2015), Ануруддха (14.10.2015), Влад К (13.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2015), Доня (13.10.2015), Нико (13.10.2015), Пема Ванчук (13.10.2015), Поляков (13.10.2015), Ридонлиев (14.10.2015), Фил (13.10.2015), Харуказе (13.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич



----------

Альбина (14.10.2015), Доня (16.10.2015)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Aion (14.10.2015), Lanky (15.10.2015), Vladiimir (14.10.2015), Алик (14.10.2015), Альбина (14.10.2015), Доня (16.10.2015), Дубинин (14.10.2015), Кеин (24.10.2015), Кузьмич (24.10.2015), Нико (14.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.10.2015), Солонго (16.10.2015), Харуказе (14.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2015), Шавырин (15.10.2015), Эделизи (20.10.2015)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Neroli (14.10.2015), Алик (14.10.2015), Альбина (14.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (23.10.2015), Кузьмич (24.10.2015), Нико (16.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.10.2015), Паня (14.10.2015), Юй Кан (14.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Балдинг (18.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (23.10.2015), Кузьмич (24.10.2015), Эделизи (20.10.2015)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Альбина (16.10.2015), Кузьмич (24.10.2015), Паня (16.10.2015), Фил (16.10.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------

Neroli (17.10.2015), Алик (16.10.2015), Альбина (16.10.2015), Ануруддха (17.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2015), Кузьмич (24.10.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Сергей Хос (16.10.2015), Фил (16.10.2015), Эделизи (20.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> 


 Есть еще третий тип -золотая середина...

----------

Нико (16.10.2015), Паня (16.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (19.10.2015), Сергей Ч (22.10.2015), Фил (16.10.2015), Шавырин (16.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 


Математик после посещения выступления камерного оркестра был разочарован: "Совершенно тривиальный случай, k равно трем".

----------

Кузьмич (24.10.2015), Поляков (18.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> 


О! Вот эти два - это одно и тоже!  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (16.10.2015), Кузьмич (24.10.2015), Нико (16.10.2015), Шавырин (16.10.2015), Эделизи (20.10.2015)

----------


## Солонго

Как такое возможно?
https://youtu.be/TrPeY7bzbww

----------


## Поляков

> Математик после посещения выступления камерного оркестра был разочарован: "Совершенно тривиальный случай, k равно трем".


Вообще не так часто трио, обычно квартет или квинтет.

----------


## Алик

> Как такое возможно?
> https://youtu.be/TrPeY7bzbww


Есть мнение, что если дать обезьяне пишущую машинку, неограниченный запас бумаги и неограниченное время, то  она, в конце концов, напечатает "Войну и мир". )

----------

Солонго (18.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Львиный рык Пелагеи!

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Альбина (19.10.2015), Доня (20.10.2015), Нико (19.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2015)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Алик (19.10.2015), Альбина (19.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (19.10.2015), Доня (20.10.2015), Дубинин (19.10.2015), Кузьмич (24.10.2015), Нико (22.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.10.2015), Паня (19.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (24.10.2015), Поляков (19.10.2015), Сергей Ч (22.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (19.10.2015), Эделизи (20.10.2015)

----------


## Антон Федотов



----------

Neroli (23.10.2015), Алик (22.10.2015), Альбина (23.10.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.10.2015), Дубинин (22.10.2015), Кузьмич (24.10.2015), Паня (22.10.2015), Сергей Ч (22.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2015), Эделизи (22.10.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (24.10.2015), Алик (23.10.2015), Альбина (23.10.2015), Ануруддха (31.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (24.10.2015), Говинда (24.10.2015), Дубинин (23.10.2015), Кузьмич (24.10.2015), Нико (23.10.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (23.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (24.10.2015), Эделизи (23.10.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

(баян, нет?)

-- Привет, как дела?
-- Привет. Вот, перешел на двухразовое питание.
-- Завтрак, обед?
-- Четверг, воскресенье.

----------

Vladiimir (23.10.2015), Кузьмич (24.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (24.10.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> (баян, нет?)
> 
> -- Привет, как дела?
> -- Привет. Вот, перешел на двухразовое питание.
> -- Завтрак, обед?
> -- Четверг, воскресенье.



В 90-х ходил такой анекдот про нового русского и его одноклассника, ставшего ученым.

----------

Дубинин (24.10.2015), Паня (24.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (24.10.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> В 90-х ходил такой анекдот про нового русского и его одноклассника, ставшего ученым.


Про одноклассников помню, где: "Нужно заставлять себя есть".
Такого не помню.

----------


## Эделизи

> Про одноклассников помню, где: "Нужно заставлять себя есть".
> Такого не помню.


"Нужно заставлять себя есть", тоже помню. В этом новый русский хвалится тем, другим, потом говорит что от деликатесов растолстел. Сел на диету.  Собственно, ученый отвечает: "а я на двухразовое питание перешел...". Дальше как у Вас в анекдоте.

----------

Балдинг (24.10.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вложение 18807


Вот так... Гусей уже не модно?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кузьмич

> "Мужчины делятся на два типа"


Я придумал картинку с подпесью "Мужчины делятся на один тип". Что на картинке, догадайтесь сами!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот так... Гусей уже не модно?


Так это ж -- по Хармсу... : ))
(Цитирую на уровне смысла.)

-- Камаров, ты готов ловить комаров?
-- Нет, я ещё не готов. Я готов ловить котов.

----------

Кузьмич (27.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2015), Эделизи (24.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Немного об нирлая )

----------

Нико (31.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.10.2015)

----------


## Olle

"Паруса смерти" или "Смерть и пират"

----------

Говинда (31.10.2015), Кузьмич (02.11.2015), Паня (31.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

- ты внешнее видишь?

- нет.

- и я не вижу

----------

Фил (01.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

лечение ожогов кипятком

----------

Кузьмич (02.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще не так часто трио, обычно квартет или квинтет.


Вы не поняли, там про количество измерений, а не участников: k-мерный оркестр.
Мог бы быть четырех-мерным, а оказался трех. Тривиальный случай )))

----------

Алик (02.11.2015), Антончик (02.11.2015), Савелов Александр (17.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Aion (08.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2015), лесник (04.11.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.11.2015), Фил (03.11.2015), Юй Кан (03.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы не поняли, там про количество измерений, а не участников: k-мерный оркестр.
> Мог бы быть четырех-мерным, а оказался трех. Тривиальный случай )))


А о каких измерениях речь?
Музыка двумерна.
Высота/длительность.

Или он имел в виду сам оркестр?
Оркестр четырехмерный.

А в сумме получится 6 измерений....

----------

Сергей Хос (03.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Будьте бдительны- кругом они! (дети)

----------

Алик (03.11.2015), Альбина (03.11.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.11.2015)

----------


## Паня

> А о каких измерениях речь?
> Музыка двумерна.
> Высота/длительность.


А как же характер исполнения - adagio, crescendo и пр.?

----------

Фил (03.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 


Хумор хумором, но хорошо бы знать и оригинал высказывания (по сути -- эпитафии)...
Великий поэт, странствующий философ и просветитель Григорий Саввич Сковорода завещал написать на своей могиле "Свiт ловив мене, та не 
спiймав" ("Мир ловил меня, но не поймал").

----------

Aion (08.11.2015), Альбина (03.11.2015), Балдинг (11.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2015), Дубинин (03.11.2015), Кузьмич (04.11.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.11.2015), Сергей Хос (03.11.2015), Фил (03.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> 


Наверно потомок.

----------


## Фил

> А как же характер исполнения - adagio, crescendo и пр.?


Точно, амплитуда (громкость) еще!
Тогда действительно три! Высота/длительность/амплитуда. Все нюансы в 3 укладываются.

----------

Паня (03.11.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Точно, амплитуда (громкость) еще!
> Тогда действительно три! Высота/длительность/амплитуда. Все нюансы в 3 укладываются.


Кроме амплитуды можно сыграть staccato или legato к примеру, ну и так далее.

----------


## Фил

> Кроме амплитуды можно сыграть staccato или legato к примеру, ну и так далее.


ну это уже человеческие ярлыки для обозначения комбинации из высоты/длительности/амплитуды. Компьютер не знает ни стккато ни легато, ни размера, ни тональности.

----------


## Юй Кан

Из книги Евгении Колесниковой "Познавая природу. Беседы с Пемасири Тхера".

Он никогда не отмечает свои дни рождения, хотя ретивые ученики, конечно, каждый год умудряются поздравлять его и дарить подарки, – в ответ на «_Happy birthday!_» он неизменно отвечает: «_Это не happy, а dukkha birthday!_» – вызывая всеобщее веселье.

----------

Aion (08.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> Вы не поняли, там про количество измерений, а не участников: k-мерный оркестр.
> Мог бы быть четырех-мерным, а оказался трех. Тривиальный случай )))


Это была попытка шутки, видимо не взлетело ))




> А о каких измерениях речь?
> Музыка двумерна.
> Высота/длительность.


Трёхмерна: длительность, высота и тембр. Без этого набора никуда.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.11.2015), Фил (05.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Трёхмерна: длительность, высота и тембр. Без этого набора никуда.


Длительность, частота, амплитуда.
Тембр и высота - производные частоты!
Как физикам плохо-то  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Длительность, частота, амплитуда.
> Тембр и высота - производные частоты!
> Как физикам плохо-то


Мы же о выразительных средствах музыки, а не о физике звука говорим. Скажем, я могу представить музыку без громкости (при чтении нот, например), а вот без какого-либо тембра вообще никак не получается.

----------

Фил (06.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Всех с любой годовщиной- универсально.

----------

Aion (08.11.2015), Александр Кеосаян (06.11.2015), Алик (06.11.2015), Антончик (09.11.2015), Влад К (06.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2015), Мяснов (06.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2015)

----------


## sergey

> Длительность, частота, амплитуда.
> Тембр и высота - производные частоты!
> Как физикам плохо-то


На самом деле звук же имеет не одну частоту, а спектр частот, причем непрерывный спектр. А это означает, что измерений - бесконечное количество - любая непрерывная ограниченная функция, если не ошибаюсь, может быть разложена в ряд Фурье. А разложение в ряд Фурье, это с точки зрения функционального анализа есть разложение вектора в пространстве функций по базису, а пространство непрерывных функций - бесконечномерное, базисными векторами могут например служить (и служат при разложении в ряд Фурье) функции вида y = sin(nx), где n - целое число, только обычно эти функции еще и нормируют (умножают на соотв. множитель, чтобы норма = "длина" была равна единице).

Только не знаю, смешно ли это (тема же - про юмор), но по-моему в какой-то степени весело.

p.s. Сейчас заметил: я как раз описал случай дискретного спектра, а в случае непрерывного будет немного по-другому, если не ошибаюсь, пространство будет бесконечномерным и впридачу не счетномерным )).

----------

Говинда (08.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Фил (06.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Только не знаю, смешно ли это (тема же - про юмор), но по-моему в какой-то степени весело.


Значит насчет к=3 он был неправ  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

По клику на фото -- куча подобных котэ-буддистофф. : )

----------

Артур Гуахо (07.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2015), Говинда (08.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Вы тут поганцы все (или поганы).

----------

Алик (08.11.2015), Альбина (07.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2015), Мяснов (07.11.2015), Нико (08.11.2015), Паня (08.11.2015), Фил (07.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Вы тут поганцы все (или поганы).


Я так понимаю.мы все -подлецы... :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я так понимаю.мы все -подлецы...


А вот Юй Кан в теме про БГ убеждал меня, что изначальное значение этого слова другое.

----------

Альбина (08.11.2015), Фил (08.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Вы тут поганцы все (или поганы).


" Я хмырь, но я посещаю психолога и пью антихмырисанты." )

----------

Neroli (08.11.2015), Альбина (08.11.2015), Дубинин (08.11.2015), Паня (08.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Я так понимаю.мы все -подлецы...


Вы все подлецы, и только я идиотка.

----------

Алик (08.11.2015), Дубинин (08.11.2015), Паня (08.11.2015), Фил (08.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот Юй Кан в теме про БГ убеждал меня, что изначальное значение этого слова другое.


Юй Кан, показав разницу между подлым и податным сословиями, опирался на вполне авторитетные словари...
Но кто такие, к примеру сказать, какие-то Даль, Ожегов, Фасмер супротив мнения о подлых/подлецах Цхултрима Тращи и Таты Олейник (отождествившей, к тому же, подлецов и подданных) из сугубо мужескаго журналу "Максим", правда? %)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Юй Кан, показав разницу между подлым и податным сословиями, опирался на вполне авторитетные словари...
> Но кто такие, к примеру сказать, какие-то Даль, Ожегов, Фасмер супротив мнения о подлых/подлецах Цхултрима Тращи и Таты Олейник (отождествившей, к тому же, подлецов и подданных) из сугубо мужескаго журналу "Максим", правда? %)


Посмотрел, Даль и Ожегов ничего не говорят об этимологии слова «подлый», а у Фасмера — только что это заимствование из польского и в диалектах «подлость» значит «простой народ». «Первоначально означало: принадлежащий к крестьянскому, _податному сословию_ и употреблялось как термин, без бранного оттенка» —это из словаря Ушакова.

Попутно нашёл, что журнал «Максим» вероятно украл текст из журнала «Север» за 2011 год, и эпиграф к той статье —из песни БГ «Держаться корней»  :Big Grin:

----------

Чагна Дордже (08.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Посмотрел, Даль и Ожегов ничего не говорят об этимологии слова «подлый», а у Фасмера — только что это заимствование из польского и в диалектах «подлость» значит «простой народ». «Первоначально означало: принадлежащий к крестьянскому, _податному сословию_ и употреблялось как термин, без бранного оттенка» —это из словаря Ушакова.
> 
> Попутно нашёл, что журнал «Максим» вероятно украл текст из журнала «Север» за 2011 год, и эпиграф к той статье —из песни БГ «Держаться корней»


Напомню ещё раз: речь шла, всё-таки, не об этимологии, т.е. не об изначальном значении слова, а о разнице между сословиями, почему-то "слипшимися" у Ушакова.
И применительно к БГ говорилось о современном значении слова "простолюдин" : ), какое — неточный перевод _притхаг-джана_, а не о происхождении слова "подлец"...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Вы все подлецы, и только я идиотка.


Думаете.что с вас не удерживают налоги? Тогда- да.. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (08.11.2015), Дубинин (08.11.2015), Паня (08.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2015)

----------


## Пакин

Ты на безначальность вселенной ближе к смерти.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.11.2015), Эделизи (09.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

хотел влезть в тему, пободаться, но вспомнил, что это юмор : )

----------

Альбина (09.11.2015), Фил (08.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> хотел влезть в тему, пободаться, но вспомнил, что это юмор : )

----------

Aion (09.11.2015), Neroli (08.11.2015), Алик (08.11.2015), Альбина (08.11.2015), Балдинг (11.11.2015), Влад К (10.11.2015), Кеин (18.11.2015), Паня (08.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (09.11.2015), Эделизи (09.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Специально для @*Фила* нашел подходящий лозунг:



Надеюсь, вам понравится )))))

----------

Aion (09.11.2015), Антончик (09.11.2015), Влад К (10.11.2015), Кеин (18.11.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Фил (09.11.2015), Эделизи (09.11.2015)

----------


## Olle

Управление по работе с бессознательным. 




> Реально! Там разъясняется, что такое «бессознательное» и с чем его едят. Работа строится «с учетом региональных социально-экономических особенностей города Москвы». Ночной дозор, всем выйти из Сумрака! Точнее, из бессознательного.


http://m.msk.kp.ru/daily/26453.7/3325746/

----------

Антончик (09.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> хотел влезть в тему, пободаться, но вспомнил, что это юмор : )


Я готова.) Я-Бык, а ты-корова... доброе утро )

----------

Osh (09.11.2015), Алик (09.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2015), Дубинин (09.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Сергей Хос (09.11.2015), Эделизи (09.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Под влиянием фэйсучного "Буддизма без цензуры". 

 Диалог в индийском темном переулке лет этак за 2 500 до н.э.
-Душа есть?
-...
-А если найду?

----------

Альбина (10.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2015), Жека (24.11.2015), Кеин (18.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2015), Эделизи (10.11.2015)

----------


## Olle

Нимфа на «Доме печального ангела» после реставрации переменилась в лице. 
Теперь нимфу называют степная баба.

----------

Aion (12.11.2015), Альбина (10.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2015), Денис Евгеньев (12.11.2015), Дубинин (10.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Поляков (10.11.2015), Фил (10.11.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Нимфа на «Доме печального ангела» после реставрации переменилась в лице.


Таджики уже и реставрациями в нашей стране занимаются.

----------

Дубинин (10.11.2015), Нико (10.11.2015), Фил (10.11.2015), Шавырин (12.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Таджики уже и реставрациями в нашей стране занимаются.


Шпаклфеффка, стяшка, реставарация - фсе делаим. Кольцо бетонные копаим.
Насальника! Не ругайся! Хотели бабу красивее сделать - она же страшная была, худая, а теперь оченна красивая!

----------

Neroli (10.11.2015), Алексей Сыщенко (11.11.2015), Алик (10.11.2015), Альбина (10.11.2015), Дубинин (11.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Плохая новость...

----------

Aion (12.11.2015), Алексей Сыщенко (11.11.2015), Альбина (10.11.2015), Ануруддха (11.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2015), Говинда (11.11.2015), Дубинин (11.11.2015), Кеин (18.11.2015), Нико (12.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.11.2015), Эделизи (12.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алексей Сыщенко (11.11.2015), Алик (11.11.2015), Альбина (10.11.2015), Дубинин (10.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (11.11.2015), Эделизи (12.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Как победить женщину в споре?
Заплакать первым. Притвориться мёртвым.

----------

Альбина (12.11.2015), Жека (13.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Как победить женщину в споре?
> Заплакать первым. Притвориться мёртвым.


Все не то,Юй Кан.))) Самый верный способ-взять ее на руки и посадить к себе на коленки...и сказать-ну вот,теперь -спорь...)Попробуйте)

----------


## Альбина

Мужчина, сошедший с поезда в Костроме, в такой же прекрасной паре,отзовитесь!

----------

Алик (12.11.2015), Денис Евгеньев (12.11.2015), Нико (12.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

Почему- то вспомнилось из  армейского : " Шире шаг!". Теперь понял, эта команда была придумана  для того, чтобы сапоги меньше изнашивались).

----------

Альбина (12.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (12.11.2015), Дубинин (12.11.2015), Юй Кан (12.11.2015)

----------


## Osh



----------


## Юй Кан

-- Ну и зачем ты завела себе такую большую собаку?
-- Чтобы спокойно гулять ночью по улицам.
-- Да зачем же тебе гулять ночью по улицам?
-- Чтобы выгуливать собаку! Чего непонятного?

----------

Алик (13.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Нико (13.11.2015)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Антончик (13.11.2015), Ануруддха (14.11.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

нашла свое настроение сегодня в тюбике с кремом... :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (13.11.2015), Алик (14.11.2015), Буль (13.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Сергей Хос (14.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тест: с трёх попыток определите объект, позднее удалённый цензурой?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тест: с трёх попыток определите объект, позднее удалённый цензурой?


Под давлением общества защиты животных ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Под давлением общества защиты животных ?


На мну (коль отключить иронию : ) если что и давит, так это сострадание к пёсику, безвинно пострадавшему от цензуры. %)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

> нашла свое настроение сегодня в тюбике с кремом...


Гиалуроновой кислоты целая куча в банановой кожуре, она, пишут, стоит дороже золота( https://aizel.ru/dr-barbara-sturm/am...y-7h3ml-15989/). А мы её выбрасываем ( http://port-mona.ru/bananovaya-kozhu...al-ny-j-lekar/ ).

----------

Альбина (14.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Гиалуроновой кислоты целая куча в банановой кожуре, она, пишут, стоит дороже золота( https://aizel.ru/dr-barbara-sturm/am...y-7h3ml-15989/). А мы её выбрасываем ( http://port-mona.ru/bananovaya-kozhu...al-ny-j-lekar/ ).


Надо непременно заняться экстракцией гиалуроновой кислоты из банановой кожи, ага.

----------


## Влад К



----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (15.11.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> Вложение 18937
> Нимфа на «Доме печального ангела» после реставрации переменилась в лице. 
> Теперь нимфу называют степная баба.


Для Питера это обычное дело. Вот, например, результат реставрации скульптур Адмиралтейства:



Как и завещал Адриан Дмитриевич Захаров, архитектор зданий Адмиралтейства, "Украшения на фасаде должны быть сделаны изящнейшие и самыми опытными мастерами".

----------

Olle (15.11.2015), Алик (15.11.2015), Альбина (15.11.2015), Доня (17.11.2015), Дубинин (15.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Фил (15.11.2015)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Смеюсь и плачу.

----------


## Olle

На отдых

----------

Влад К (18.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Смеюсь и плачу.


А это как -раз  по-буддийски . :Smilie: 
Когда плачешь от счастья - наверное, сразу с ним расстаешься,оплакиваешь  и не привязываешься.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это всякие зверьки-протестанты поганые схизматики!
> В нашем православии такого нет!


Gloria Patri
 et Filio
 et Spiritui Sancto.
 Sicut erat in principio,
 et nunc et semper
 et in saecula saeculorum.
 Amen. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Доня

Оказаться у ног Учителя , сердце которого наполнено любовью , речь чиста словно горный ручей , а знания глубоки как океан и все растворено в уме постигшем пустоту , есть Благо . Благо драгоценного человеческого рождения .

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015), Говинда (17.11.2015), Кеин (18.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук



----------

Антончик (18.11.2015), Влад К (17.11.2015), Нико (18.11.2015), Фил (17.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2015), Эделизи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Влад К



----------

Lion Miller (18.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2015), Доня (18.11.2015), Максим& (20.11.2015), Нико (18.11.2015), Эделизи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин



----------

Нико (18.11.2015), Паня (21.11.2015), Юй Кан (18.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

http://trinixy.ru/18802-kitajjskie_k...72_kubika.html

----------

Дубинин (19.11.2015), Эделизи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (20.11.2015), Альбина (20.11.2015), Ануруддха (20.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2015), Нико (20.11.2015), Паня (20.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

> 


Вдогонку:
Летят две вороны на дозвуковой скорости: 
- Стена! 
- Вижу. Шмяк-шмяк. 
Летят две вороны на сверхзвуковой скорости: 
- Стена! Шмяк. 
- Вижу. Шмяк. 
Летят две вороны на гиперзвуковой скорости: Шмяк-шмяк. 
- Вижу. 
- Стена!

----------

Альбина (20.11.2015), Шавырин (20.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Вдогонку:
> Летят две вороны на дозвуковой скорости: 
> - Стена! 
> - Вижу. Шмяк-шмяк. 
> Летят две вороны на сверхзвуковой скорости: 
> - Стена! Шмяк. 
> - Вижу. Шмяк. 
> Летят две вороны на гиперзвуковой скорости: Шмяк-шмяк. 
> - Вижу. 
> - Стена!


Можно успокоительный вопрос?))  А это одни и те же вороны летали?))

----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Алик

> Можно успокоительный вопрос?))  А это одни и те же вороны летали?))


Так думаю - реинкарнации).

----------

Альбина (20.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

КВС - это командир воздушного судна:

----------

Альбина (20.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Фил (20.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2015), Эделизи (21.11.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> 


Жители Петроградской стороны обратились в редакцию Федерального агентства новостей (ФАН) с сообщениями о том, что на деревьях сквера возле метро «Черная речка» собираются скворцы, которые подражают звукам светофоров.

Светофоры переходов через набережную Черной речки или улицу Савушкина действительно оборудованы звуковыми устройствами, которые помогают слепым пешеходам понять, какой свет загорелся на светофоре – если горит зеленый сигнал, он сопровождается характерными трелями.

Именно этим трелям и подражают скворцы, расположившиеся на деревьях рядом. Причем, как утверждают горожане, птицы настолько качественно подделывают звуки светофора, что некоторые пешеходы путаются и идут на красный сигнал.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Скворцы, не обладающие собственным уникальным вокалом -- талантливые подражатели, способные имитировать даже карканье ворон...

Другие птицы способны перенимать пение птиц других видов, даже когда выращиваются собственными родителями. Несколько сотен видов по всему миру способны к такой имитации. Например, название пересмешник (Mіmus) было дано этой птице именно за способность копировать звуки других птиц и воссоздавать их. Другим известным видом, способным к копированию, является обыкновенный скворец (Sturnus vulgarіs), в частности в Северной Америке, куда эта птица была завезена из Европы, он «передразнивает» даже пересмешника. В Европе и Британии обыкновенный скворец является известнейшим имитатором пения других птиц, который часто воссоздает звуки таких птиц, как обыкновенный канюк (Buteo buteo), Oriolus oriolus, Numenius arquata, серая неясыть (Strіx aluco), утиные и гуси. В некоторых случаях эти птицы способны имитировать голос грудного ребёнка или даже звуки падающих бомб во время Второй мировой войны. По некоторым данным, один скворец сымитировал свисток футбольного судьи, чем вызвал недоразумение во время матча[57].
Но вороны всё равно талантливее и изощрённее! : )
Довели, к примеру, кремлёвскую охрану до того, что тем пришлось завести ястребов-тетеревятников, а потом и сапсанов, охотящихся на ворон...

Показательно, что борьба с воронами связана не только с эстетикой. Дело не в птичьем помете. Они вытесняют других птиц, наносят вред садово-парковому комплексу. А еще, хотя в это трудно поверить, вороны глумятся над памятниками архитектуры. Любимая забава ворон - скатываться на хвостах с куполов церквей, обдирая когтями позолоту. Как рассказывают кремлевские орнитологи, вороны отличаются если не умом, то большой сообразительностью: с высоты бросают орехи на брусчатку, чтобы разбить скорлупу. При этом достается автомобилям - на крыше и капотах остаются вмятины.
Считать, опять же, умеют, аж до семи...
Одарённые птички, в общем. : )

На полях: как-то смотрел документальный фильм об экспедиции биологического факультета МГУ на остров Шикотан, целью которой было изучение уникальной популяции большеклювых ворон..
Там они здорово мешали людям, опустошая огороды и грамотно воруя всё...
Выход же нашли очень простой и доброжелательный: стали просто подкармливать ворон, чем и угомонили. : )
В общем, всем, кто утомлён непрерывной практикой, рррекомендую...

http://tvkultura.ru/video/show/brand...deo_id/232975/

----------

АртёмМ (21.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2015), Фил (21.11.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ



----------

Паня (21.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Эделизи (21.11.2015), Юй Кан (21.11.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ



----------

Максим& (22.11.2015), Эделизи (21.11.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

У ворон выдающиеся интеллектуальные данные, во многом превосходящие способности шимпанзе. Несмотря на мозг небольших размеров. Новокаледонские вороны даже изготавливают орудия труда.

----------

Фил (21.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2015), Эделизи (21.11.2015)

----------


## Olle

Первая любовь

----------

Алик (21.11.2015), Альбина (22.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2015), Нико (21.11.2015), Паня (21.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Эделизи (22.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

Т.к. меня всё же не забанили, придёться (жуткое слово) отдуваться за обеих  или за обоих):
Не стоит дарить первый поцелуй из любопытства
Не стоит дарить первый поцелуй из любопытства
Целоваться приятно и полезно. Семейные пары, целующиеся несколько раз в день, не только скрепляют отношения, но и берегут сердечные мышцы друг друга. Вырабатываемые при слияниях губ гормоны омолаживают организм, продлевают молодость и увеличивают жизненный путь.
Любите, целуйте, оберегайте и восхищайтесь друг другом. В отношениях пары нет запретов, стеснения и недомолвок, но только при длительных связях. Первые поцелуи отличаются невинностью, робостью и чистотой. Постарайтесь поцеловаться первый раз так, чтобы всю жизнь вспо
Читайте подробнее WMJ.RU http://www.wmj.ru/otnosheniya/lyubov...oceluy-102482/
 про вспо каждый может написать целую историю, в чём я не сомневаюь...

----------

Альбина (22.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

У ворон, всё по масти. Своих в обиду не дают  :Smilie:

----------

АртёмМ (15.12.2015), Говинда (22.11.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.12.2015), Максим& (22.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

Это вы еще про крыс не смотрели:
http://www.zooclub.ru/fakty/o_krysah.shtml
 Крысы оказались преданными друзьями,приходящими на помощь в беде, делящимися едой  и ничего не просящими взамен ( 2 стр. )
А людям слабо ?...

----------

Альбина (24.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2015), Эделизи (22.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Хорошая новость.

Если почувствовал себя одиноким, вспомни, что внутри тебя живут бактерии, не выполняющие никаких функций. Ты им просто нравишься!

----------

Антончик (24.11.2015), Балдинг (24.11.2015), Нико (24.11.2015), Паня (24.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Эделизи (24.11.2015)

----------


## Кеин

Если уже было, то прошу прощения :-)

----------

Альбина (24.11.2015), Балдинг (24.11.2015), Нико (24.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи



----------

Алик (25.11.2015), Альбина (24.11.2015), Антончик (24.11.2015), Кеин (25.11.2015), Кузьмич (24.11.2015), Нико (30.11.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

Хотела тоже самое запостить ранее  ,потом подумала- да ну, банально как-то..))
Вот почему-то улыбнуло. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (25.11.2015), Антончик (24.11.2015), Денис Евгеньев (24.11.2015), Кеин (25.11.2015), Эделизи (24.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Хотела тоже самое запостить ранее  ,потом подумала- да ну, банально как-то..))
> Вот почему-то улыбнуло.


Вторая часть этой шутки из Симпсонов. Только про Исландию, кажется.

----------

Альбина (24.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Человеческий же род в этом плане сильно отстал от братьев наших меньших, и это наш большой недостаток.


Прошу прощения, но среди людей взаимовыручка встречается намного чаще, чем среди животных. Поэтому, сильно отстал? Зачем уж так-то.

----------

Буль (25.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015), Эделизи (25.11.2015)

----------


## Olle

Для бывшего "Бао"

----------

Фил (26.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вложение 19058


Это сикх. Все свое ношу с собой, в чалме.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.11.2015), Нико (03.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Улыбайтесь чаще! И чаща улыбнётся вам.

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015), Балдинг (03.12.2015), Кеин (04.12.2015), Нико (03.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (06.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Dechen Norzang (04.12.2015), Балдинг (03.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Улыбайтесь чаще! И чаща улыбнётся вам.


похоже на из серии "про Штирлица"..))
вот не из серии ,но про Штирлица..

Мюллер знал, что русские, размешав сахар, оставляют ложку в стакане. Пытаясь разоблачить Штирлица, Мюллер наблюдал за ним в кафе. Штирлиц взял стакан с чаем, размешал сахар, вынул ложечку, положил ее на блюдце и показал Мюллеру язык.

----------


## Юй Кан

> похоже на из серии "про Штирлица"..))
> вот не из серии ,но про Штирлица..
> 
> Мюллер знал, что русские, размешав сахар, оставляют ложку в стакане. Пытаясь разоблачить Штирлица, Мюллер наблюдал за ним в кафе. Штирлиц взял стакан с чаем, размешал сахар, вынул ложечку, положил ее на блюдце и показал Мюллеру язык.


Ой, не знам, каким боком обыкновенный каламбур (ака "игра слов") к чему-то из какой-то серии... %)
(В анеках о Штирлице тоже есть каламбуры, вроде "На Штирлица дуло из окна. Штирлиц закрыл окно - дуло исчезло", но тут -- потоньше или чуть ёмче будет, ибо идёт обыгрывание ещё и крылатой фразы Ницше о всматривании в бездну...)
Но по сути -- без разницы, лишь бы помогало двигаться к пробуждению, а не от него. Правда? : )

----------

Альбина (04.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Ой, не знам, каким боком обыкновенный каламбур (ака "игра слов") к чему-то из какой-то серии... %)


а вот каким )



> (В анеках о Штирлице тоже есть каламбуры, вроде "На Штирлица дуло из окна. Штирлиц закрыл окно - дуло исчезло", но тут -- потоньше или чуть ёмче будет, ибо идёт обыгрывание ещё и крылатой фразы Ницше о всматривании в бездну...)


Да, Юй Кан. Ваша чаща действительно глубже и тоньше и чище.... 
Пишите чаще.... :Smilie:  И чаща улыбнется.. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (04.12.2015), Нико (04.12.2015)

----------


## Алик



----------

Альбина (05.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2015), Кузьмич (11.12.2015), Максим& (04.12.2015), Эделизи (07.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&



----------

Алик (04.12.2015), Альбина (05.12.2015), Влад К (04.12.2015), Кузьмич (11.12.2015), Ню ра (06.12.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

А целый сериал : ) эпизодов с этим пандёнком — здесь.

----------

Кеин (07.12.2015)

----------


## Алик



----------

Альбина (07.12.2015), Кеин (07.12.2015), Кузьмич (11.12.2015), Ню ра (06.12.2015), Эделизи (07.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Алик (10.12.2015), Говинда (07.12.2015), Кеин (07.12.2015), Кузьмич (11.12.2015), Ню ра (06.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра



----------

Кеин (07.12.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (09.12.2015)

----------


## Юань Дин

Сегодня счетчики воды пломбировали. Когда увидел тариф за гор. воду, взгрустнулось.

Навеяло:

Поставили пломбы на счетчики. Прощай, "горячая бочка".
Теперь... тазик с холодной водой
Навеки мой друг  :Frown:

----------

Кеин (08.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (09.12.2015), Фил (07.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Это надо в "Стихи" !

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Курс доллара вырос до рекордной отметки -- выше 70 рублей.
-- Ох, как же вы меня достали этой фигнёй! Про козла и тигра свежие новости есть?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.12.2015), Кеин (10.12.2015), Кузьмич (11.12.2015), Фил (10.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

Помню доллар ещё совсем маленьким. Потом он начал расти, расти, теперь ему уже 70. Надеюсь, он скоро сдохнет.

----------

Альбина (10.12.2015), Кеин (11.12.2015), Кузьмич (11.12.2015), Фил (10.12.2015), Эделизи (10.12.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Сегодня счетчики воды пломбировали. Когда увидел тариф за гор. воду, взгрустнулось.
> 
> Навеяло:
> 
> Поставили пломбы на счетчики. Прощай, "горячая бочка".
> Теперь... тазик с холодной водой
> Навеки мой друг


Холодная жаба
Мой друг теперь...
...Навсегда?..

----------

Юань Дин (11.12.2015)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Балансировка колеса Сансары. Шивамонтаж.

----------


## Нико



----------

Vladiimir (11.12.2015), Алик (11.12.2015), Альбина (11.12.2015), Ануруддха (11.12.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.12.2015), Кеин (12.12.2015), Кузьмич (11.12.2015), Паня (12.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (12.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.12.2015), Юй Кан (11.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Холодная жаба
> Мой друг теперь...
> ...Навсегда?..


Я бы вопросительный знак убрал. (Имхо)

----------

Ню ра (13.12.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я бы вопросительный знак убрал. (Имхо)


Это же не по-буддийски! Спасутся- все. (когда-нибудь)

----------

Алик (12.12.2015), Альбина (12.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Это же не по-буддийски! Спасутся- все. (когда-нибудь)


А..была не была ,кину Вам свою "жабу" вчерашнюю удаленную, навеянную тазиками с лед.водой   ,чтобы ваша там не скучала одна.)

Горячую выключили.
Остывают трубы,не заржавеют ли?
...есть мастер?........ есть Мастер...

Кузьмич,конечно же все спасутся, и с жабой подружимся навсегда ,как же ей одной, и она станет теплой ,и воду горячую включат, и  мастера найдутся,вот увидите.. :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## Алик

"...Наши руки не для скуки,
Для любви сердца...."
Как вам мантра?

----------

Альбина (13.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если стирать в стиральной вещи вместе с пододеяльником, то все они в итоге окажутся внутри него.
Сегодня буду стирать два пододеяльника. Посмотрим, кто кого!

----------

Алик (13.12.2015), Кеин (15.12.2015), Кузьмич (14.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (15.12.2015), Эделизи (16.12.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Если стирать в стиральной вещи вместе с пододеяльником, то все они в итоге окажутся внутри него.
> Сегодня буду стирать два пододеяльника. Посмотрим, кто кого!


Главное не  постирать чорный с белым , то это навсегда останется тайной.

----------

Кузьмич (14.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Главное не  постирать чорный с белым , то это навсегда останется тайной.


Не, ну если сугубо всерьёз, напрочь выключив ЧЮ и т.п., то не будет никакой тайны, даже если взять пару пододеял одинаковых по колеру...
Победит всегда тот, внутри какого окажиццо другой! Вот.
Угадал? : )

----------

Кузьмич (14.12.2015), Нико (13.12.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Не, ну если сугубо всерьёз, напрочь выключив ЧЮ и т.п., то не будет никакой тайны, даже если взять пару пододеял одинаковых по колеру...
> Победит всегда тот, внутри какого окажиццо другой! Вот.
> Угадал? : )


Неа.
По правилам , побеждает  тот, кто смог пролезть внутрь :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Неа.
> По правилам , побеждает  тот, кто смог пролезть внутрь


И тайна у Вас странноватая, и правила при ей оригинальные, согласно каким, как ни крути барабан, -- нету ни-ка-кой тайны нафсегда... %)

Самый же вкусный -- из попавшихся мне -- коммент на этот анек звучит так: "Волки от испуга слопали друг друга..." : )

----------

Эделизи (16.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (14.12.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.12.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Ванчук (19.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2015), Эделизи (16.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если стирать в стиральной вещи вместе с пододеяльником, то все они в итоге окажутся внутри него.
> Сегодня буду стирать два пододеяльника. Посмотрим, кто кого!


Это сермяжная правда про пододеяльник. Главное, вешая его на 8 этаже, через парапет балкона, все-тки заглянуть в него, что он пожрал) А то потом пойдешь по соседям окрестных балконов трусы-носки собирать :EEK!:

----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Юй Кан (15.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это сермяжная правда про пододеяльник. Главное, вешая его на 8 этаже, через парапет балкона, все-тки заглянуть в него, что он пожрал) А то потом пойдешь по соседям окрестных балконов трусы-носки собирать


Ну Пема, ну искусница причинно-следственных связей... От Вас даже трусы-носки, пожратые пододеялой, по соседним балконам, чуть его наружу вынеси, разбегаются?! %))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну Пема, ну искусница причинно-следственных связей... От Вас даже трусы-носки, пожратые пододеялой, по соседним балконам, чуть его наружу вынеси, разбегаются?! %))


Был один раз казус. Как в анекдоте. Жена адвоката снизу до сих пор здоровается в лифте сквозь зубы. Упала симпатичная маленькая деталь lingerie на их балкон из противного пододеяльника, и она до сих пор убеждена, что это я специально) Ну, я невинна, но если б деталь сама не упала, может, я бы ее немножко уронила) А то тетенька уж слишком часто пыталась навязаться ко мне зайти посплетничать о соседях)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

Самсарный пейзажик  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (16.12.2015), Альбина (18.12.2015), Антончик (16.12.2015), Влад К (16.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.12.2015), Эделизи (16.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

всегда удивление,ну зачем природа одела  котов в  такие гольфы и перчатки?

----------

Алик (16.12.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (18.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот так разбиваются иллюзии :Cry:

----------

Александр Кеосаян (19.12.2015), Алик (18.12.2015), Антончик (18.12.2015), Буль (18.12.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (20.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

о,еще перл, товарищи буддисты))))

----------


## Альбина

У меня нет ни твитера, ни инстаграм. Я просто прогуливаюсь по улице и говорю незнакомым людям что я ем и пью, и как у меня дела дома и на работе. Уже три подписчика: врач и двое полицейских, следящих за мной..

----------

Алик (18.12.2015), Антончик (18.12.2015), Буль (18.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.12.2015), Дубинин (19.12.2015), Паня (20.12.2015), Юй Кан (18.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У меня нет ни твитера, ни инстаграм. Я просто прогуливаюсь по улице и говорю незнакомым людям что я ем и пью, и как у меня дела дома и на работе. Уже три подписчика: врач и двое полицейских, следящих за мной..


Какая вы общительная!)))))

----------

Альбина (18.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (19.12.2015), Кеин (20.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Чеки для алиментов бывшей жене с фотографиями нынешней) Я б на месте старой жены, при своевременных выплатах, забила бы на эти понты)))
Но, может, жена не буддистка) А дяденька думает, что так он ей может насолить, но при этом платит он)

----------

Буль (20.12.2015), Фил (19.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Как стать гуру за два семинара:

----------

Альбина (19.12.2015), Антончик (20.12.2015), Денис Евгеньев (21.12.2015), Кеин (20.12.2015), Нико (20.12.2015), Паня (20.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (20.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук



----------

Алик (20.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (20.12.2015), Говинда (21.12.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.12.2015), Дубинин (21.12.2015), Кеин (20.12.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.12.2015), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Поляков (21.12.2015), Юй Кан (20.12.2015)

----------


## Антончик

"Буддист с многолетним стажем затроллит троллей в вашей группе вконтакте, форуме или комментариях на сайте"

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.12.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.12.2015), Фил (20.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

Приветствую тебя, автобот:

----------

Aion (23.12.2015), Lanky (21.12.2015), Альбина (21.12.2015), Антончик (23.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2015), Дубинин (21.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (21.12.2015), Кеин (21.12.2015), Поляков (21.12.2015)

----------


## Кайто Накамура



----------


## Кайто Накамура



----------

Буль (21.12.2015), Кеин (23.12.2015), Фил (21.12.2015)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

зимушка-зима))

----------

Алик (22.12.2015)

----------


## Кайто Накамура



----------

Антончик (23.12.2015), Ануруддха (23.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2015), Говинда (22.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Чужие импровизы на тему... : )

Однажды Чжуан-цзы приснилось, что он бабочка, счастливая бабочка, что достигла исполнения желаний, и которая не знает, что она Чжуан-цзы. Внезапно он проснулся и с испугом увидел, что он Чжуан-цзы. И неизвестно, Чжуан-цзы ли снилось, что он бабочка, или же бабочке снится, что она Чжуан-цзы...

– Что только не придет в голову, от этого цветочного нектара, – подумала бабочка
Внезапно бабочка проснулась и увидела, что она Чжуан-цзы.
– Сначала займемся крыльями, – сказала она собравшимся ученикам.
– Учитель, когда ты спал, то забавно шевелил бровями, как будто бабочка машет крыльями, – сказал один из учеников.
– На чем я остановился? – спросил, проснувшись, Чжуан-цзы. 
– Вы хотели привести пример, учитель… 
– Да!.. Возьмем для примера бабочку…
– Ты бабочка, а не Чжуан-цзы, – кричали наперебой, порхающие рядом бабочки.
Бабочка села на цветок и долго вспоминала, с чего начинается процесс полета.
После этого ученики еще долго учились летать и пить носом воду.
Это фрагмент. Остальное -- здесь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.12.2015), Кеин (24.12.2015), Нико (22.12.2015), Фил (22.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

Конечно, это бабочке приснилось, что она - Чжуан-дзы!)))))))

----------

Кеин (24.12.2015), Юй Кан (22.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно, это бабочке приснилось, что она - Чжуан-дзы!)))))))


Это и отличает бабочек от человеков: они путают несуществующее "дзы" с существующим "цзы (учитель)". %)
А зато человеки путают себя, бывает, даже с бабочками. : ))

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.12.2015), Кеин (24.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это и отличает бабочек от человеков: они путают несуществующее "дзы" с существуют "цзы (учитель)". %)
> А зато человеки путают себя, бывает, даже с бабочками. : ))


Зачем Вы так плохо о человеках отзываетесь? Они хорошие иной раз бывают, хоть и туповатые).

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зачем Вы так плохо о человеках отзываетесь? Они хорошие иной раз бывают, хоть и туповатые).


Так нада! (УПАЯ такая... Чтоб не зазнавались. : )

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.12.2015)

----------


## Нико



----------

Алик (23.12.2015), Антончик (23.12.2015), Влад К (24.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2015), Шавырин (23.12.2015), Эделизи (24.12.2015), Юй Кан (30.09.2019)

----------


## Нико

Учим английский.....

----------

Фил (23.12.2015), Шенпен (23.12.2015), Эделизи (24.12.2015), Юй Кан (23.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это и отличает бабочек от человеков: они путают несуществующее "дзы" с существующим "цзы (учитель)". %)
> А зато человеки путают себя, бывает, даже с бабочками. : ))


Не несуществующее, а не соответствующее стандартной русской транскрипции для китайских названий.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не несуществующее, а не соответствующее стандартной русской транскрипции для китайских названий.


"Несоответствующее" пишеццо слитно, но главное (если вдаваццо : ) -- не в этом.
В той шутке о "цзы" был и есть второй план, согласно коему бабочки (это не гендер, а существа такие, да? хотя тут игра слофф...) путают несуществующее с существующим. Если же заменить "несуществующее" на "несоответствующее", то этот более тонкий план накроеццо образным академическим : ) медным тазом, по какому, ежели продолжить аллюзию, ударял Чжуан Чжоу, когда... Ну, не суть. В общем, получится куда более тоскливо. %)
Если же Вы настаиваете, то -- почему нет? : ) Пущай будет, для тех, кто оценит...

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "Несоответствующее" пишеццо слитно, но главное (если вдаваццо : ) -- не в этом.


В моём случае у причастия есть пояснительные слова, не обозначающие степень качества, поэтому оно пишется с «не» раздельно.

----------

Нико (23.12.2015), Юй Кан (23.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В моём случае у причастия есть пояснительные слова, не обозначающие степень качества, поэтому оно пишется с «не» раздельно.


И фсё равно не смешно... %)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев



----------

Говинда (23.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (25.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Эделизи (24.12.2015)

----------


## Галина_Сур

Ладно, я спать. мне завтра рано страдать.

----------

Антончик (25.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (25.12.2015), Нико (24.12.2015), Эделизи (24.12.2015), Юй Кан (24.12.2015)

----------


## Кеин

> Чужие импровизы на тему... : )


:-))

_Как отрицание смерти смеховое начало присутствовало даже во вполне реальной ситуации, когда чань-буддист действительно прощался с жизнью. Так, например, известно, что III чаньский патриарх Сэнцань встретил смерть (606 г.) стоя и с приветственно сжатыми руками. Чжисянь из Хуаньци, умирая (905 г.), спросил: «Кто имеет обыкновение умирать сидя?» — «Монахи»,— ответили ему. «Кто умирает стоя?» — снова спросил он. «Просветленные монахи»,— ответили ему. Тогда он опустил руки вниз и стал прохаживаться и, сделав семь шагов, умер. Когда Дэн Иньфэн собрался умирать перед «Алмазным Гротом» на горе Утайшань, он спросил: «Я видел, как монахи умирают сидя и лежа, но умирал ли кто-нибудь стоя?» — «Да, некоторые умирали стоя»,— ответили ему. «Ну, а как насчет того, чтобы умереть вниз головой?» — спросил он. «О таком не слышали!» — ответили ему. Тогда Дэн встал на голову и умер. Его сестра-монахиня, находившаяся рядом, сказала: «Когда ты был жив, ты все время пренебрегал правилами и обычаями, и вот теперь, даже будучи мертвым, нарушаешь общественный порядок!» [247, с. 93—94]. А упомянутый выше Пухуа устроил перед своей кончиной целое представление, чрезвычайно напоминающее карнавальные представления и обряды, осмеивающие и профанирующие соответствующие «серьезные» ритуалы: «Однажды Пухуа отправился на городской рынок за милостыней. Придя на рыночную площадь, он стал просить людей, чтобы они пожертвовали ему монашескую рясу, однако отказывался от любой одежды, которую давали ему люди. Узнав об этом, Линьцзи велел делопроизводителю монастыря купить гроб. Когда Пухуа вернулся с рынка, Линьцзи сказал ему: „Я пожертвовал тебе вот эту одежду“. Пухуа взвалил на плечи гроб и ушел. После этого он стал ходить по рыночной площади, извещая всех: „Линьцзи пожертвовал мне эту одежду, и теперь я отправляюсь к Восточным воротам умирать“. Люди, которые в это время находились на рынке, благоговейно следовали за ним, чтобы посмотреть на его кончину. Но затем Пухуа заявил: „Сегодня еще рано; я преставлюсь завтра у Южных ворот“. И вот так три дня [он морочил людям голову]. Тогда все перестали ему верить, и на четвертый день никто не пришел посмотреть на его кончину. Он в одиночестве вышел за городские ворота, сам залез в гроб и попросил случайного прохожего заколотить его гвоздями» [186, § 47]._
( Н.В. Абаев. Чань-буддизм и культурно-психологические традиции в средневековом Китае. Глава III )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (25.12.2015), Паня (26.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2015), Эделизи (24.12.2015), Юй Кан (24.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

И чем оно вам не коан, а?!

----------

Кеин (25.12.2015), Нико (24.12.2015), Эделизи (27.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> И чем оно вам не коан, а?!


=90
 Какое число я загадал?

----------


## Фил

> =90
>  Какое число я загадал?


58

----------

Алик (24.12.2015), Эделизи (27.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мужики, вы оба -- ну чистые арифмометры! %) Даже если где ошиблись, не зажмурившись и не поняв про тьму неведения...
А вот кто из вас и что именно выиграл -- век не пойму, ибо какие были, такие и остались. : )

----------

Алик (25.12.2015), Кеин (25.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

Правда темно.)

----------

Юй Кан (26.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Антончик (25.12.2015), Кеин (25.12.2015), Нико (25.12.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Антончик (25.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (25.12.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (28.12.2015), Lanky (27.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2015), Денис Евгеньев (26.12.2015), Дубинин (26.12.2015), Кеин (27.12.2015), Нико (26.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Было



Стало

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2015), Эделизи (27.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Не в тему, но уж очень милое видео.

----------

Эделизи (27.12.2015), Юй Кан (27.12.2015)

----------


## Aion



----------

Olle (28.12.2015), Vladiimir (28.12.2015), Алик (28.12.2015), Альбина (30.12.2015), Антончик (28.12.2015), Ануруддха (28.12.2015), Влад К (28.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.12.2015), Нико (28.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015), Шавырин (30.12.2015), Эделизи (28.12.2015), Юй Кан (28.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Не разменивайтесь на мелочи!

----------

Aion (30.12.2015), Алик (30.12.2015), Альбина (30.12.2015), Ануруддха (29.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.12.2015), Дубинин (29.12.2015), Кеин (30.12.2015), Нико (31.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015), Эделизи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Квинтэссенция правильного понимания : )

----------

Кеин (01.01.2016), Нико (31.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- МИ-ША, С НО-ВЫМ ГО-ДОМ!
-- Ваня, Христом Богом молю, отойди от берлоги...

----------

Алексей_Михайлов (31.12.2015), Алик (31.12.2015), Антончик (02.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2015), Дубинин (02.01.2016), Кеин (01.01.2016), Нико (31.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.12.2015)

----------


## Vega



----------

Говинда (02.01.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.01.2016), Дубинин (02.01.2016), Кеин (03.01.2016), Нико (02.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2016), Шавырин (06.01.2016), Эделизи (03.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Игры ума... : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.01.2016), Дубинин (06.01.2016), Кеин (06.01.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (06.01.2016), Эделизи (06.01.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Игры ума... : )


Как же скучаю по наручным часам! А жест -то какой шикарный - небрежно на часы смотреть  :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (07.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как же скучаю по наручным часам! А жест -то какой шикарный - небрежно на часы смотреть


Купите Pebble какой-нибудь  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (06.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Всем, часов не наблюдающим.



На всякий-косякий: сегодня -- ЧЕТВЕРГ. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.01.2016), Кеин (07.01.2016), Нико (07.01.2016), Эделизи (07.01.2016)

----------


## Olle

Бревно или крокодил

----------

Lion Miller (07.01.2016), Алик (07.01.2016), Кеин (08.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2016), Эделизи (07.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Дождик лил как из ведра.
Я открыл калитку
И увидел средь двора
Глупую Улитку.

Говорю ей: — Посмотри,
Ты ведь мокнешь в луже.
А она мне изнутри:
— Это ведь снаружи...

А внутри меня весна,
День стоит чудесный! —
Отвечала мне она
Из скорлупки тесной.

Говорю: — Повсюду мрак,
Не спастись от стужи!
А она в ответ: — Пустяк.
Это ведь снаружи...

А внутри меня уют:
Расцветают розы,
Птицы дивные поют
И блестят стрекозы!

— Что ж, сиди сама с собой! —
Я сказал с улыбкой.
И простился со смешной
Глупенькой Улиткой.

Дождь закончился давно.
Солнце — на полмира...
А внутри меня темно,
Холодно и сыро.

Андрей Усачев.

----------

Vladiimir (08.01.2016), Алик (07.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2016), Дубинин (07.01.2016), Кеин (08.01.2016), Паня (07.01.2016), Эделизи (07.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

:Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (08.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Коротко о главном. : )

----------

Lion Miller (08.01.2016), Альбина (08.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2016), Кеин (09.01.2016), Миддл (10.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2016), Эделизи (09.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Коротко о главном. : )


А может, поработать  немного качественеее?

----------

Кеин (09.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А может, поработать  немного качественеее?

----------

Антончик (11.01.2016), Кеин (09.01.2016), Нико (09.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2016), Эделизи (09.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Страдают ли животные умственно?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2016), Кеин (10.01.2016), Паня (09.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

[QUOTE=Юй Кан;742094]Страдают ли животные умственно?

Еще как страдают,Юй Кан..По ногам,например вот ) ( фотоэтюд "Ноги и Бимка" (папкина псина,сестрины ноги,новогодняя съемка).

Он вот сейчас на кресле спать собрался,и так сильно вздохнул,значит какие то мечты есть,наверное,свои.)

----------


## Юй Кан

Скрытая ирония поста со щенком с душераздирающими глазами состоит в том, что не вредно бы различать истинное страдание и фейковое, используемое для манипуляций ближними или дальними... : )

А вот на следующем кадре понятно, что пёс, если и страдает, то не от того, что некого порвать?



По ногам же (или по боку) хозяина пёс будет не столько страдать, сколько... Стараться привалиться к ним так, чтобы согреть "вожака прайда" и, заодно, не озябнуть самому. : ) Как я слышал...

----------

Дубинин (09.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Скрытая ирония поста со щенком с душераздирающими глазами состоит в том, что не вредно бы различать истинное страдание и фейковое, используемое для манипуляций ближними или дальними... : )
> 
> А вот на следующем кадре понятно, что пёс, если и страдает, то не от того, что некого порвать?
> 
> 
> 
> По ногам же (или по боку) хозяина пёс будет не столько страдать, сколько... Стараться привалиться к ним так, чтобы согреть "вожака прайда" и, заодно, не озябнуть самому. : ) Как я слышал...


Мне три ночи ноги  грели,ошибочно принимая за вожака ))) и мне понравилось, и правда-тепло) и храпит он , как человек)))смешные эти таксы такие и упрямые очень , а еще мы двоем рождество отмечали,хорошо ему,наверное,он не знает,что есть всякие праздники,которые надо отмечать.)) Только шары все гелевые полопал своим носом,когда вверх их подкидывал..А если серъезно,не знаю,нормально ли , что собака живет не своей жизнью охотника,ведь гены остались,может он поэтому и вздыхает.так грустно.....).

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алексей_Михайлов (09.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2016), Кеин (10.01.2016), Паня (11.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А, что там внизу столько подписей ?

От благодарных пешеходов ?

----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Юй Кан (09.01.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Фил (11.01.2016), Юй Кан (11.01.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

Баян , конечно , но всё-же ...

" Финансовый дзен мониторинг: наблюдение за курсами доллара, евро и нефти. Медитация. Релаксация."

http://zenrus.ru

----------

Lion Miller (11.01.2016), Дубинин (11.01.2016), Фил (11.01.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Ужас какой!  Как уток стал кормить- так теперь тянет: скотинка в мороз не кормлена.. Так и мониторинг- выше,  теперь: вошёл нефть подросла на 6-сотых, а как ушёл- глядь упала ниже 33 (((. Вот сижу теперь- страну спасаю- слежу- растёт..

----------

Алик (11.01.2016), Альбина (11.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.01.2016), Кеин (13.01.2016), Миддл (10.03.2016), Мяснов (11.01.2016), Паня (11.01.2016), Фил (11.01.2016), Шавырин (11.01.2016)

----------


## Паня

> Ужас какой!  Как уток стал кормить- так теперь тянет: скотинка в мороз не кормлена.. Так и мониторинг- выше,  теперь: вошёл нефть подросла на 6-сотых, а как ушёл- глядь упала ниже 33 (((. Вот сижу теперь- страну спасаю- слежу- растёт..


Учет водоплавающих зависит от цен на нефть или наобормот?

----------


## Дубинин

> Учет водоплавающих зависит от цен на нефть или наобормот?


У меня уровень всего, падает- вместе с нефтью. (ну вот не заходил, и  до 31,5 просела- эх- к холодильнику не отлучишься- сразу коллапс (( )

----------

Мяснов (12.01.2016), Паня (11.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Вот и праздники промчались
Хороводы отступили
Снег остался и морозы
И  надежды чьи-то рядом.     

Слово просится-итоги.        
Экономика на грани
Цыфры страшные пугают.
Эх.войну б,продали б танков.      

Мернет все на главном фоне
-наш Дубинин уток кормит
Улыбается наверно
Только так чтоб незаметно.

Значит все не так уж плохо
Можно  смело дуть с БФ-а
Нет в буддизме мне пристанья
-От концепций -в дикий танец

Убегу... 
в свою стихию.
Грусть и там  не забывая,
"Если б люди жили молча..."  
Очень часто я желаю.... 

Так.. итог-лежу со флюсом
Шишка есть  ,но хоть без боли
Ночью думала- повешусь 
Но спасло от боли имя.

"Личность" в зеркале  печальна
Вспомнив  квадратуру круга
И  обет перед ребенком
Отвести в музей Энштейна     

Как убрать мне эту "сиську"?
Я ж не в тех местах просила.
Дед мороз опять с похмелья..
Помогите же.,Дубинин!

----------

Дубинин (12.01.2016), Кеин (13.01.2016), Паня (13.01.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Кеин (13.01.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Встретил в спортзале своего соседа, активно крутившего велотренажёр. Тренажёр этот стоит у окна, а в окне отражается входная дверь с горящей вывеской «выход». Спрашиваю соседа: «Далеко едешь?» - Он показывая на отражение «выхода» в окне: «Написано же "выход" – туда и еду!..».
   Чесслово, меня аж дзенькнуло, чуть сатори не случилось: ехать на велотренажёре в отражение «выхода»… Хорошо вовремя вспомнил, что мне сатори не положено – традиция чужая!
   А потом пришла мысль, что для последователей тибетской традиции нужно создавать особые спортзалы:
   Если к всяким тренажёрам
   подключить хурдэ огромный,
   чтобы миллиарды мантр
   там вращались непрерывно – 
   (чтоб энергию впустую
    не развеивать по ветру) - 
   то какой буян громадный 
   можно будет получать
  с посещением спортзала!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.01.2016), Денис Евгеньев (12.01.2016), Кеин (13.01.2016), Паньянатта Армениавэ (12.01.2016), Паня (13.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Игорь Иртеньев 

ПОПЫТКА К ТЕКСТУ

Снег падал, падал и упал,
На юг деревья улетели,
Земли родной в здоровом теле
Зимы период наступал.

Проснулись дворников стада,
К рукам приделали лопаты
И, жаждой действия объяты,
На скользкий встали путь труда.

Зима входила в существо
Вопросов, лиц, организаций
И в результате дней за двадцать
Установился статус-кво.

Застыл термический процесс
На первой степени свободы…
Зимы ждала, ждала природа,
Как Пушкин отмечал, А. С.,
И дождалась…

----------

Aion (12.01.2016), Альбина (13.01.2016), Дубинин (12.01.2016), Кеин (13.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Игорь Иртеньев 
> 
> ПОПЫТКА К ТЕКСТУ
> 
> Снег падал, падал и упал,
> На юг деревья улетели,
> Земли родной в здоровом теле
> Зимы период наступал.
> 
> ...




Юй Кан,дорогой.Я конечно прошу прощения за свою бредятину,но мне главное было,чтобы "котяре "донести  свою сорадость, ну и был порыв как-бы попрощаться с форумом",это чувство усиливается с каждым днем).А вот Вы как думаете,что еще можно написать когда пол-лица раздуло?)) Да...вот такой вот дзен....а что делать?)
 Дубинин -лапуля-не сдрейфил перед субмбуром с оттенком идиотизма,потому что если на форму изложения внимание свое не заострять,зато хорошо знать излагателя,то тогда все-нормуль и инфа считывается (причем голая правда ,т.е.то что есть в данный момент ,а это -(у мну есть такая кажимость) -главное..)..Спасибо (ему).)А вы вот, Юй Кан,сразу навеялись...))))(порычу немножко..)).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан,дорогой.Я конечно прошу прощения за свою бредятину,но мне главное было,чтобы "котяре "донести  свою сорадость, ну и был порыв как-бы попрощаться с форумом",это чувство усиливается с каждым днем).А вот Вы как думаете,что еще можно написать когда пол-лица раздуло?)) Да...вот такой вот дзен....а что делать?)
>  Дубинин -лапуля-не сдрейфил перед субмбуром с оттенком идиотизма,потому что если на форму изложения внимание свое не заострять,зато хорошо знать излагателя,то тогда все-нормуль и инфа считывается (причем голая правда ,т.е.то что есть в данный момент ,а это -(у мну есть такая кажимость) -главное..)..Спасибо (ему).)А вы вот, Юй Кан,сразу навеялись...))))(порычу немножко..)).


Ну вот чего напридумали? %)
По факту: квазиграфоманское стихотворение Иртеньева знаю давно, а тут оно пришлось к моменту, когда в Москве после патологически тёплого предновогодья (по поводу какого говаривали: "если так пойдёт и дальше, то в Новом году будем кидаться не снежками, а асфальтом") объявлен "оранжевый" уровень опасности, снегопад и т.п. Оттого и выложил.
А с Вашим виршем это никак не связано. Ни чуть-чуть...

Выздоравливайте! : )
Тем паче, что флюс -- штука противная, но заурядно банальная, и целительство, вместо визита к стоматологу, тут будет только лишней морокой всем, включая целителя. %)

----------

Альбина (13.01.2016)

----------


## Паня

> Нет в буддизме мне пристанья
> -От концепций -в дикий танец
> 
> Убегу... 
> в свою стихию.


Альбин, какие танцы предпочитаешь?

----------

Альбина (14.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Альбин, какие танцы предпочитаешь?


Паш,на сей день такие предпочтения-если бы не было в искусстве классического балета,я бы сама его придумала как раз в том виде,в каком он есть сейчас.Это апогей танца безусловно.Это естественное стремление духа к достижению свободы и независимости,там и пространство и его гармонизация и движение ума(ум в буддистком как раз  таки понимании) .Но в первую очередь -свобода...ума в теле.(вот лучше точно  не скажешь).(блин,Паш,хочу описать но не могу толком))). Ну и понятное дело там есть вытекающие из свободы вещи-это и бунт и покорность,покой и страсть,любовь и вызов,вообщем чего только нет.)))
Фламенко люблю смотреть ,но там страсть,особенно руки ..Восточные  -не мое-там статика и контроль,покой.Ирландские тоже люблю смотреть -там бесстрастие и и легкость,готовность ко всему. 
Неприличные само собой танцуются часто,точнее элементы  ))(сейчас меня буддисты многие невзлюбят наверное )-женское начало никуда не денешь.)))но это скорее орудие сродни магии ,но тоже естественная среда обитания женщины.. В балете там и от него независимость обретаешь.
А Вообще .....а мне летать,а мне летать,а мне летать охота.)))))) Ну и кружиться тоже,на цыпочки вставать  -любимая тема...(а это все опять же балет,как ни крути).Странно,что он так поздно появился,толи цивилизация до той поры такая зашоренная была,толи наоборот к этому времени всякой хрени набралась,чтобы от нее попытаться освободиться)),а может (что скорее всего) - обогатилась и облагородилась )),вот сама пока не пойму.то ли я чего-то просто не знаю...))) Често говоря,Паш,я сама порой удивляюсь что когда тело ищет нового выражения выясняется,что это классика.Я же только отпускаю все на самотек и удивляюсь,а копировать и чему то подражать и учиться -это не мое....

----------

Паня (14.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

А как танцуете вы?)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jNVo-iZsRRc

----------

Алик (14.01.2016), Паня (14.01.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

Я ,типа, так ...

----------

Альбина (14.01.2016), Говинда (14.01.2016), Дубинин (14.01.2016), Иван Денисов (19.01.2016), Паня (14.01.2016)

----------


## Паня

> Паш,на сей день такие предпочтения-если бы не было в искусстве классического балета,я бы сама его придумала как раз в том виде,в каком он есть сейчас.Это апогей танца безусловно.Это естественное стремление духа к достижению свободы и независимости,там и пространство и его гармонизация и движение ума(ум в буддистком как раз  таки понимании) .Но в первую очередь -свобода...ума в теле.


Грешным делом начал ходить на социальные танцы - аргентинское танго, сальса, бачата - не балет конечно - но позитивчик еще тот :Wink: https://youtu.be/O3Qyr4gMzg4

----------

Дубинин (14.01.2016), Фил (14.01.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> А как танцуете вы?)
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jNVo-iZsRRc


А если я как не старался, так и не отличил №13- без ритма от "с ритмом",  это значит, что я достиг плода практики: "единый вкус"?

----------

Альбина (14.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Грешным делом начал ходить на социальные танцы - аргентинское танго, сальса, бачата - не балет конечно - но позитивчик еще тотhttps://youtu.be/O3Qyr4gMzg4


Я чето так и подумала про тебя.) Я их тоже люблю .
Паш,это ж надо же было столько накатать про танцы)),порой вот так свою простынь утром увидишь и думаешь-откуда это и кто просил?))
Надо у тебя подпись отжать как-раз -и позитивчик еще тот.))

----------

Паня (14.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> А если я как не старался, так и не отличил №13- без ритма от "с ритмом",  это значит, что я достиг плода практики: "единый вкус"?


Ну И зачем нужно было тратить время и силы на практику?.Думается, у Дубинина такой вкус врожденный. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дубинин (14.01.2016)

----------


## Паня

> порой вот так свою простынь утром увидишь и думаешь-откуда это и кто просил?))


Ну, Альбин - зато будет что вспомнить! :Wink:  А так можешь открыть отдельную тему на БФ - про песни, музыку, стихи есть - а вот танцы как то в стороне!

----------

Альбина (14.01.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

*Взято https://vk.com/club19885727

----------

Антончик (18.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну, Альбин - зато будет что вспомнить! А так можешь открыть отдельную тему на БФ - про песни, музыку, стихи есть - а вот танцы как то в стороне!


Которую г-н Ersh закроет через 7-8 сообщений , как анти-буддийскую  :Wink:

----------

Альбина (15.01.2016), Паня (16.01.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.01.2016), Кеин (16.01.2016), Савелов Александр (11.05.2016)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Ануруддха (19.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (16.01.2016)

----------


## Паня

> Которую г-н Ersh закроет через 7-8 сообщений , как анти-буддийскую


Растреляет как контру!!!

----------


## Шавырин

> Растреляет как контру!!!


Как вариант  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> Ну, Альбин - зато будет что вспомнить! А так можешь открыть отдельную тему на БФ - про песни, музыку, стихи есть - а вот танцы как то в стороне!


Димка прав.Не буддийское это дело -танцы разные,безобразные..))
Хотя у Намкая Ваджрный танец танцуют на ура,молодец он.
Я тут подумала про латинос и партнерство и поняла,что в балете по-другому все.Там партнеры очень сами по себе и никакого слияния чакрами ,только поддержка.И бедным балерунам вообще ад,пока их Марь Ивановна в своих стремлениях парить как птица усердствует .Но по сути ада быть не должно,потому что мужик должен как бы радоваться)))от такой вот участи (быть вдохновлен ее порывом и тяжести не чувствовать ).))))
У меня вот к примеру таких нет партнеров,но сегодня я оставшись(ура!!) одна ,в порыве взмыть  )))сиганула на сиденье велотренажера ,встала на него и там чето вроде ласточки изобразила на одной ноге . Велотренажер можно теперь так использовать как партнера.))) А в латиносе там все довольно сансарно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ваджрный танец танцуют на ура,молодец он.


Невары танцуют тоже.

Позовите Аньезку в тему, она посмеётся тут над тем, что танцы это небуддийское дело  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (17.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.01.2016), Шавырин (17.01.2016)

----------


## Паня

> А в латиносе там все довольно сансарно.


 Не согласен) К примеру в аргентинском танго - партнерша может танцевать с закрытыми глазами - целиком полагаясь на партнера и тактильные ощущения - чем не медитация? :Wink:

----------

Шавырин (17.01.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Не согласен) К примеру в аргентинском танго - партнерша может танцевать с закрытыми глазами - целиком полагаясь на партнера и тактильные ощущения - чем не медитация?


Согласна Паш :Smilie:

----------

Паня (17.01.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Путь монаха. Начало.

----------

Lion Miller (19.01.2016), Olle (19.01.2016), Алик (19.01.2016), Альбина (20.01.2016), Антончик (21.01.2016), Ануруддха (19.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2016), Денис Евгеньев (24.02.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.01.2016), Дубинин (19.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (19.01.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Lanky (20.01.2016), Lion Miller (19.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2016), Говинда (26.01.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.02.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ



----------

Дубинин (19.01.2016), Иван Денисов (20.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (19.01.2016)

----------


## Йен



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.01.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Lion Miller (04.02.2016), Алик (04.02.2016), Альбина (06.02.2016), Дубинин (04.02.2016), Нико (04.02.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (04.02.2016), Эделизи (25.02.2016), Юй Кан (04.02.2016)

----------


## Антон Федотов



----------

Ассаджи (24.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (05.02.2016), Нико (05.02.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (06.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2016), Эделизи (25.02.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Альбина (06.02.2016), Ассаджи (24.02.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.02.2016), Дубинин (05.02.2016), Нико (06.02.2016), Паня (06.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (18.02.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Эх. А я любила Труд читать в детстве .Там в посл.колонке кто-то вечно клад находил.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Vladiimir (06.02.2016), Алик (06.02.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.02.2016), Иван Денисов (06.02.2016), Нико (06.02.2016), Шавырин (06.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Мужские носки являются квантово запутанными объектами:
1. Носки в паре когерентны - характеризуются одинаковой чистотой и формой.
2. Мы можем достаточно точно определить координаты только одного носка и при этом теряем возможность определить координаты другого.
3. Носки находятся в суперпозиции левого и правого. Как только мы определяем, является ли один носок из пары левым или правым, другой мгновенно приобретает противоположное состояние, независимо от расстояния между носками.

(с) о. А.Кураев

----------

Антончик (16.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2016), Поляков (19.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (06.02.2016)

----------


## Алик



----------

Vladiimir (06.02.2016), Альбина (06.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (18.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (06.02.2016)

----------


## Антон Федотов

Буддист заготавливает пустоту для ретрита.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.02.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.02.2016), Кеин (16.02.2016), Паня (16.02.2016), Фил (16.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (16.02.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

http://imgur.com/ga4h2CP

----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Чагна Дордже (16.02.2016)

----------


## Алик



----------

Амар (24.02.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (19.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (21.02.2016), Фил (18.02.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Завтра анонсирована встеча с историком Юлиным, вот здесь , очень мне он нравится по роликам в ютубе- думаю сходить..,но так как он коммунист и собрание организуют они, то приходят ко мне мысли подобные: )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.02.2016), Кеин (21.02.2016), Фил (21.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

— И, значит, после реинкарнации у меня будет новая печень? 
— Ну... Да... 
— Занятная штука этот ваш буддизм!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2016), Дубинин (22.02.2016), Кеин (23.02.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Алик

> — И, значит, после реинкарнации у меня будет новая печень? 
> — Ну... Да... 
> — Занятная штука этот ваш буддизм!


Дык это, в буддизме нет реинкарнации, вроде как, перерождение рулит - нет?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Не будет ни меня, ни печени... печально : (

----------


## Дубинин

> Дык это, в буддизме нет реинкарнации, вроде как, перерождение рулит - нет?


Да вообщето сия шутка вовсе не шутка, а обыденное понимание перерождения, и мотивационная причина бояться плохой посмертной участи. (покуда не объяснили что ни памяти ни личности не сохраняется и что твоя от не твоей реинкарнации для тебя нынешнего ничем не отличается). Конечно если нет некой "глобальной ответственности" за некое будующее существо- составленное как из мозаики- из разных устремлений миллиардов существ живших в разное время "до"))

----------

Lion Miller (23.02.2016), Алик (23.02.2016), Миддл (10.03.2016), Мяснов (23.02.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (23.02.2016), Эделизи (25.02.2016)

----------


## Алик

Да и хрен с ней, с печенью ( полроты 33 года назад желтухой переболели( из них половина к докторам не обращалась)). А из тех, кто не переболели.  многих уже нет (сансара).

----------

Амар (24.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2016), Дубинин (23.02.2016), Кеин (23.02.2016), Эделизи (25.02.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Да вообщето сия шутка вовсе не шутка, а обыденное понимание перерождения, и мотивационная причина бояться плохой посмертной участи. (покуда не объяснили что ни памяти ни личности не сохраняется и что твоя от не твоей реинкарнации для тебя нынешнего ничем не отличается). Конечно если нет некой "глобальной ответственности" за некое будующее существо- составленное как из мозаики- из разных устремлений миллиардов существ живших в разное время "до"))


Хорошо сказано! Но самое прикольное в том, что нет никакого будущего,(всегда есть только здесь и сейчас ) поэтому некуда перерождаться.(

----------

Тимофей:) (04.05.2016), Фил (23.02.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Хорошо сказано! Но самое прикольное в том, что нет никакого будущего,(всегда есть только здесь и сейчас ) поэтому некуда перерождаться.(


Вы просто "не умеете их готовить..". При анализе не найти и настоящего-прошлого-внешнего-себя... Знаем- плавали... Но прикол в том что все вышеперечисленные есть (только искать надо правильно: ищем в местах грибных- относительных, а не в сухих- абсолютных).

----------

Lion Miller (23.02.2016), Алик (23.02.2016), Кеин (23.02.2016), Мяснов (23.02.2016), Фил (23.02.2016), Эделизи (25.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Амар (24.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Есть забор. Просто его не видно.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (25.02.2016), Ассаджи (24.02.2016), Буль (24.02.2016), Кеин (24.02.2016), Эделизи (25.02.2016)

----------


## Буль

> Есть забор. Просто его не видно.


Забор, которого не видно... Хорошее название для книги...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дубинин (24.02.2016), Кеин (24.02.2016), Паня (24.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (24.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Есть забор. Просто его не видно.


Думаю, нет. Я сама в деревне была свидетельницей, как коровы и после удаления забора все равно входили только в ворота)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Думаю, нет. Я сама в деревне была свидетельницей, как коровы и после удаления забора все равно входили только в ворота)


За коров не скажу. Но если взять версию этого изображения покрупнее и присмотреться, то там видны столбики, тянущиеся от ворот, а между ними, очевидно, натянута проволока, вдоль которой и стоят бараны. Если бы проволоки не было, то бараны как минимум не стояли бы ровненько вдоль невидимой прямой линии, несмотря на такую тесноту.

----------

Lion Miller (24.02.2016), Ассаджи (24.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (24.02.2016), Дубинин (24.02.2016), Эделизи (25.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

Фото покрупнее и обсуждение:
http://www.adme.ru/foto-dnya/stado-b...vorota-958410/

----------

Lion Miller (24.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (24.02.2016), Дубинин (24.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (24.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2016), Юй Кан (24.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Фото покрупнее и обсуждение:
> http://www.adme.ru/foto-dnya/stado-b...vorota-958410/


Я согласна, слишком их много и тесно, толкали бы сотоварищей, но вот если бы там на колышках долгое время был электропастух и их было бы поменьше, выработали бы они рефлекс навроде собак Павлова и не пересекали бы линию снятой оградки?

----------


## Амар

> Есть забор. Просто его не видно.


Похоже забор прошёл прямо через баранье сердце...  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Товар  ищи !

Оставим пережитки философских спекуляций в прошлом !
Даёшь, больше юмора (дхармового и не только) в настоящем !
Догоним и перегоним будущее !

В.Н. неЛенин

----------

Дубинин (25.02.2016), Фил (25.02.2016)

----------


## Монферран



----------

Дубинин (25.02.2016), Кеин (27.02.2016), Нико (26.02.2016), Паня (27.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (09.03.2016), Фил (25.02.2016), Юй Кан (25.02.2016)

----------


## Поляков

> Вложение 19501

----------

Lion Miller (29.02.2016), Дубинин (28.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> 


Интересно, что там на столбах висит?)))

----------


## Olle

> 


В детстве это называли "чертовые ворота" и всегда старались не ходить под такими столбами. Примета говорят плохая. Примерно как наступить на трещину на асфальте.

----------


## Алик



----------

Lion Miller (29.02.2016), Olle (28.02.2016), Анна А (08.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (28.02.2016), Денис Евгеньев (29.02.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.02.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Кеин (28.02.2016), Нико (06.03.2016), Паня (29.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (29.02.2016), Фил (28.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Алик, 超级赞!!!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Женщины это поймут

----------

Анна А (29.02.2016), Аньезка (24.02.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.03.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Кунзанг Долма (01.03.2016), Нико (06.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Lion Miller (03.03.2016), Анна А (08.03.2016), Балдинг (31.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.03.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дубинин (03.03.2016), Кеин (03.03.2016), Миддл (10.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.03.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (04.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.03.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Нико (06.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран



----------

Антончик (08.03.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Иван Денисов (08.03.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (06.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

82 года исполнилось Михаилу Жванецкому.
Вот наиболее яркие высказывания и афоризмы Михаила Михайловича:

Никогда не преувеличивайте глупость врагов и верность друзей.

Если вам говорят, что вы многогранная личность, — не обольщайтесь. Может быть, имеется в виду, что вы гад, сволочь и паразит одновременно.

Если ты споришь с идиотом, то, вероятно, то же самое делает и он.

Удача улыбается смелым... А потом долго ржет над ними!

Алкоголь в малых дозах безвреден в любом количестве.

Мыслить так трудно, поэтому большинство людей судит.

Оптимист верит, что мы живем в лучшем из миров. Пессимист боится, что так оно и есть.

Ничто так не ранит человека, как осколки собственного счастья.

Ничего страшного, если над тобой смеются. Гораздо хуже, когда над тобой плачут.

Мудрость не всегда приходит с возрастом. Бывает, что возраст приходит один.

Наша свобода напоминает светофор, у которого горят три огня сразу.

Если вам долго не звонят родственники или друзья, значит, у них все хорошо.

Положительные эмоции — это эмоции, которые возникают, если на все положить.

Если появился кто-то, готовый свернуть горы, за ним обязательно пойдут другие, готовые свернуть ему шею.

Настоящее одиночество — когда вы всю ночь говорите сами с собой и вас не понимают.

Физкультура продлевает жизнь на пять лет, но эти пять лет нужно провести в спортзале.

Порядочного человека можно легко узнать по тому, как неуклюже он делает подлости.

Что наша жизнь: не привыкнешь — подохнешь, не подохнешь — привыкнешь.

Лучше с любовью заниматься трудом, чем с трудом заниматься любовью.

Огромное счастье — видеть настоящую кровавую героическую жизнь и в ней не участвовать.

Трудно быть последней сукой — вечно кто-то пристраивается сзади!

Как только садишься на диету, рядом тут же кто-то садится жрать.

Лучше промолчать и показаться дураком, нежели заговорить и не оставить на этот счет никаких сомнений.

Любого автомобиля хватит до конца жизни, если ездить достаточно лихо.

Мало знать себе цену — надо еще пользоваться спросом.

Жизнь как рояль: клавиша белая, клавиша черная... крышка.

Высшая степень смущения — два взгляда, встретившиеся в замочной скважине.

Я же говорил: или я буду жить хорошо, или мои произведения станут бессмертными. И жизнь опять повернулась в сторону произведений.

Счастлив ли? В разное время на этот вопрос отвечал по-разному, но всегда — отрицательно.

Ребята, уж если мы по горло в дерьме, возьмемся за руки!

----------

Joy (07.09.2021), Алик (08.03.2016), Анна А (08.03.2016), Ануруддха (07.03.2016), Говинда (07.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.03.2016), Фил (07.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Анна А (08.03.2016), Антончик (08.03.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.03.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Иван Денисов (08.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.03.2016), Фил (07.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не все коту масленица)))

----------

Анна А (08.03.2016), Иван Денисов (08.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (08.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Aion (08.03.2016), Алик (08.03.2016), Анна А (08.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.03.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Анна А (08.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (08.03.2016)

----------


## Анна А

Сочинение сына на тему "Мамина внешность".

Моя мама стройноватая. То есть всем говорит что стройная. Она имеет не очень длинные ноги, но в ступах у неё плоскостопие. Голова у неё немного больше, чем у меня, потому что она очень умная. На лице у неё есть серо-зелёные глаза и длинные ресницы, а на веках у неё голубые тени. Брови у мамы бывают разного цвета и формы — какие нарисует. Нос у неё нормальный, но с небольшим горбунком, из-за того, что она упала в детстве с велосипеда на нос. Губы у неё я не знаю какого цвета, потому что она красится разной помадой с другими оттенками постоянно, смотря что на ней одето: вечернее платье или домашняя одежда, блузка с юбкой для работы, и так далее...

Ещё у мамы на лице есть ровные почти белые зубы.
У неё очень длинная шея, на ней я всегда вижу цепочку с дорогим камнем. Она широкоплечая, но ей идёт. Мама имеет красивые женские руки, на них у мамы всегда накрашены ногти. Она их красит белым или прозрачным лаком. Мне так кажется, что у нас с мамой очень широкие кости и из-за этого у мамы большой таз. Ноги у неё ровные, ведь она не ломала их. Я думаю, что мама могла бы стать моделью, но! Она очень низкая, и из-за этого туда её не возьмут...

P.S.: Папа плакал, и очень просил его не описывать.

----------

Pema Sonam (09.03.2016), Vladiimir (09.03.2016), Алик (08.03.2016), Антончик (08.03.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Нико (09.03.2016), Паня (09.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (09.03.2016), Савелов Александр (10.05.2016), Фил (08.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Прелесть) Надо сказать моей дочке не описывать папу)))) Меня она с детства описывает, как молодую и красивую, как принцессу и боится изменить свое описание)))) 

А вот, кто еще не видел, мое любимое сочинение - весело особенно тем, кто был воспитан на советских книжках)

http://yandex.ru/video/search?text=%...t=1457543919.1

----------

Алик (09.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Надо бы взять на вообружение) Может служить для разных целей)

----------

Анна А (10.03.2016), Говинда (10.03.2016), Дубинин (10.03.2016), Фил (09.03.2016), Эделизи (10.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Антончик (14.03.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Паня (11.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Товарищ, который постил для не поедания зверей- страшные картинки- совсем не талантлив. Вот что надо постить для успеха (коллегу по удовольствиям- не так легко сожрать) :

----------

Мяснов (15.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

"Полагаю, врачи выписывают слишком много рецептов, мистер Мартин.
Я пишу вам сонет".

----------

Альбина (23.03.2016), Анна А (23.03.2016), Дубинин (23.03.2016), Фил (23.03.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Lion Miller (26.03.2016), Vladiimir (26.03.2016), Аньезка (28.03.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дубинин (26.03.2016), Иван Денисов (27.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2016), Фил (26.03.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Многие люди хотят, чтобы всё было по-ихнему. Но по-ихнему никогда не будет, потому что нет такого слова.

----------

Алик (27.03.2016), Альбина (27.03.2016), Ануруддха (01.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дубинин (27.03.2016), Кеин (01.04.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Чужая мысль своей глупости не помеха!

----------

Нико (04.04.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Страдание перемен...

----------

Антончик (07.04.2016), Дубинин (30.03.2016), Кеин (01.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2016)

----------


## Lanky



----------

Дондог (10.05.2016), Нико (04.04.2016), Паня (01.04.2016), Фил (01.04.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Он был настолько бдителен, что даже на приветствие "Добрый день" отвечал: "Не навязывайте мне свою точку зрения!".

----------

Альбина (06.04.2016), Антончик (07.04.2016), Ануруддха (06.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дубинин (04.04.2016), Нико (04.04.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (04.04.2016), Пема Дролкар (05.04.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------

Буль (04.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.04.2016), Дубинин (04.04.2016), Нико (04.04.2016), Паня (04.04.2016), Пема Дролкар (05.04.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Альбина (06.04.2016), Анна А (11.04.2016), Ануруддха (06.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (05.04.2016), Чагна Дордже (05.04.2016)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Антончик (12.04.2016), Дубинин (10.04.2016), Нико (10.04.2016), Паня (11.04.2016), Фил (10.04.2016)

----------


## Нико



----------

Альбина (11.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.04.2016), Паня (11.04.2016), Тимофей:) (04.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

не мое, но кое-что как- будто мое..))

Жизненные двустишья.

не надо делать мне как лучше,
оставьте мне как хорошо
***
я не хотела вас обидеть,
случайно просто повезло
***
поскольку времени немного,
я вкратце матом объясню
***
башка сегодня отключилась,
не вся, конечно, — есть могу
***
следить стараюсь за фигурой,
чуть отвлекусь — она жуёт
***
шаман за скверную погоду
недавно в бубен получил
***
обидеть Таню может каждый,
не каждый может убежать
***
я понимаю что вам нечем,
но всё ж попробуйте понять
***
как говорится, всё проходит,
но может кое что застрять
***
кого хочу я осчастливить,
тому уже спасенья нет
***
а ты готовить-то умеешь?
— я вкусно режу колбасу
***
звони почаще — мне приятно
на твой "пропущенный" смотреть
***

характер у меня тяжёлый,
всё потому, что золотой
***
чтоб дело мастера боялось,
он знает много страшных слов
***
вы мне хотели жизнь испортить?
спасибо, справилась сама
***

когда все крысы убежали,
корабль перестал тонуть
***
дела идут пока отлично,
поскольку к ним не приступал
***

когда на планы денег нету,
они становятся мечтой
***
женат два раза неудачно —
одна ушла, вторая – нет
***
*есть всё же разум во вселенной,
раз не выходит на контакт*
***

я попросил бы вас остаться,
но вы ж останетесь, боюсь
***

Олегу не везёт настолько,
что даже лифт идёт в депо
***
меня запомните весёлым,
а завтра я начну ремонт
***

всё то, что нас не убивает,
богаче делает врачей
***

я не туплю, а экономно
расходую потенциал
***

в народ ходили депутаты
лишь только по большой нужде
***
сержант почти поймал бандита,
но тот по званью выше был
***

пришла ко мне сестра таланта,
но не достала до звонка
***
я ненавижу власть и деньги,
когда они в чужих руках
***
Олег весь день крутил баранку,
потом не выдержал и съел

----------

Aion (11.04.2016), Vladiimir (11.04.2016), Алик (11.04.2016), Анна А (11.04.2016), Балдинг (06.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2016), Денис Евгеньев (11.04.2016), Дубинин (11.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.04.2016), Паня (11.04.2016), Фил (11.04.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Lion Miller (12.04.2016), Альбина (11.04.2016), Антончик (12.04.2016), Ануруддха (11.04.2016), Дубинин (11.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.04.2016), Паня (11.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Антончик (14.04.2016), Буль (14.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Нико (14.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.04.2016), Паня (14.04.2016), Фил (14.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина

— Смотри, какая луна! Вон куда нужно ехать жить.
— Ты что, там же нет атмосферы.
— Ты просто не умеешь ее создавать!

----------

Буль (15.04.2016), Пема Дролкар (15.04.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Было у мужика два сына: один - умный, а другой дочь. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дубинин (15.04.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

К вопросу о Парамите- "даяние", на отдельно- взятой территории.

----------

Альбина (15.04.2016), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2016), Сергей Бугаев (10.04.2021)

----------


## Альбина

Радует, что "Прибавление ума" хорошо разбирают.

----------

Aion (16.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Нико (16.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.04.2016), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина

только это не юмор,но не знала-куда :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Бугаев (10.04.2021)

----------


## Альбина

я просто запутался в себе

----------

Алик (17.04.2016), Говинда (17.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Нико (17.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.04.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (18.04.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Vladiimir (19.04.2016), Альбина (20.04.2016), Говинда (23.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дубинин (19.04.2016), Кеин (24.04.2016), Нико (19.04.2016), Тимофей:) (04.05.2016), Фил (19.04.2016)

----------


## Olle

Советы самого умного доктора.
-Вот он самый умный доктор.Доктор медицинских наук Пауло Убиратан (Paulo Ubiratan) работает главврачом больницы в Пуэрто Алегре в Бразилии.Ниже приведён фрагмент интервью, взятого у него местным телевидением.

Вопрос: Упражнения для сердечно-сосудистой системы продлевают жизнь,правда ли это?
Ответ: Сердце создано для выполнения определённого количества сокращений. Не растрачивайте их на упражнения. Ваш период жизни истечёт независимо от способа использования сердечных сокращений. Это всё равно, что говорить, будто вы можете продлить жизнь своему автомобилю, гоняя его на повышенной скорости.Хотите жить дольше? Спите сиесту.

В:Следует ли прекратить потребление красного мяса и употреблять больше фруктов и растительной пищи?
О: Нужно понять стратегию эффективности в питании. Что едят коровы? - Траву и кукурузу.Что это такое? Растительная пища. Таким образом шмат говядины - наиболее эффективный способ поместить растительную пищу в ваш организм. Желаете есть злаковые? Кушайте курицу.

В: Следует ли уменьшить потребление алкоголя?
О: Ни в коей мере. Вино изготавливается из ягод. Бренди - это дистиллированное вино, что означает, что из ягод удалена жидкость, благодаря чему вы извлечёте из них большую пользу.Пиво же производится из злаков. Не ограничивайте его потребление чрезмерно.

В: Каковы преимущества регулярных физических упражнений?
О: Моя философия такова: если у вас ничего не болит, ничего не делайте. Вы в порядке

В: Жареное вредно?
О: В наше время еда жарится на масле растительного происхождения и насыщается им.Как может быть вредна дополнительная растительная пища?

В: Как спортзал помогает уменьшить избыточный вес?
О: Абсолютно никак. Единственное, к чему приводят упражнения для мускула - это к увеличению размера данного мускула.

В: Шоколад наносит вред?
О: Это какао. Еще один представитель растительной пищи. Хороший продукт питания для счастья.Жизнь не должна быть путешествием к гробу с намерением прибыть к нему в добром здравии,с привлекательным и хорошо сохранившимся телом. Лучше всего начать путь с пивом в одной руке и бутербродом в другой и закончить его после многочисленных занятий сексом, с полностью уставшим, использованным телом, крича: оно того стоило, какое прекрасное путешествие!..

В: Что Вы можете ещё посоветовать?
О: Если бы постоянная ходьба была полезна, почтальоны были бы бессмертны.Касатки всю жизнь плавают, едят рыбу и пьют воду, и несмотря на это они толстые.Зайцы бегают и прыгают без остановки, но живут не более 15 лет.Черепахи не бегают и ничего не делают, однако живут 450 лет.

----------

Дондог (10.05.2016), Кузьмич (24.04.2016), Нико (20.04.2016), Паня (20.04.2016), Савелов Александр (10.05.2016), Эделизи (02.05.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Будущий бодхисаттва.

----------

Aion (21.04.2016), Альбина (21.04.2016), Ануруддха (21.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2016), Говинда (23.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дубинин (21.04.2016), Кеин (24.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.04.2016), Паня (21.04.2016), Тимофей:) (04.05.2016), Эделизи (02.05.2016), Юй Кан (21.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина

как-бы квинтэссенция темы про запачканность и чистоту мысли

----------

Кузьмич (24.04.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Дубинин

> как-бы квинтэссенция темы про запачканность и чистоту мысли


Так эта!- их есть у нас (мыслей чистых):

----------

Lion Miller (22.04.2016), Антончик (22.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Кузьмич (24.04.2016), Мяснов (22.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.04.2016), Паня (22.04.2016), Эделизи (02.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран



----------

Кузьмич (24.04.2016), Паня (23.04.2016), Фил (23.04.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Osh (24.04.2016), Буль (25.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дубинин (24.04.2016), Нико (24.04.2016)

----------


## Osh

Юмор, не юмор, но позитивно и по теме :-)

----------

Говинда (26.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Aion (25.04.2016), Алик (25.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дубинин (25.04.2016), Кеин (26.04.2016), Нико (26.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.04.2016), Фил (24.04.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2016), Юй Кан (25.04.2016)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (25.04.2016), Антончик (25.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дубинин (25.04.2016), Иван Денисов (26.04.2016), Нико (26.04.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (25.04.2016), Фил (26.04.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2016), Эделизи (02.05.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Альбина (26.04.2016), Ануруддха (26.04.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дубинин (26.04.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Сергей Бугаев (10.04.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2016)

----------


## Паня

Годы медитации и просветления... а потом ты видишь сиськи, и всё летит к чертям.

----------

Aion (30.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (30.04.2016), Дубинин (26.04.2016), Иван Денисов (29.04.2016), Нико (26.04.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.04.2016), Савелов Александр (11.05.2016), Харуказе (02.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (26.04.2016), Эделизи (02.05.2016)

----------


## Буль

Эту фразу придумал он...

----------


## Альбина



----------

Lanky (11.05.2016), Lion Miller (01.05.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), Дубинин (01.05.2016), Кузьмич (02.05.2016), Нико (01.05.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (01.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2016), Эделизи (12.05.2016)

----------


## Ostrbor



----------


## Нико

Почему это должно быть в разделе "Юмор", ума не приложу....) Но с Днём дакини всех причастных!




И мотиватор для земных ея воплощений: "Девочка, поправь свою корону, вспомни, из какого ты семейства и ступай гордо королевой, какая ты и есть!"

----------

Альбина (02.05.2016), Кузьмич (02.05.2016), Монферран (02.05.2016), Фил (02.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (02.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Дураки какие-та./... ( @*Кузьмич* ,не знаю,о чем Вы,но чую - о чем -то очень важном :Big Grin: .)
    @*Нико* .. лови .верлербну для тебя 

Корону сбили, стрелки шальные
Куда слетела?- нагнусь, достану
Стряхну пылищу, станет чище
Пойду примерю- красатища.

Сварю- ка кофе, съем ватрушку
Окину взором королевство
Опять все взорваны дороги
А убирать самой -принцесса

Поставлю песню Магомаева Муслима
Где в переулках лето где-то
И Мая все цветы и краски
Напомнят мне кто я такая

Задумчив взгляд, внутри затишье
Один  мизинец куда-то тащит.
Ой. все. я в норме   и все на месте .
Могу швырнуть сама короной.

----------

Нико (02.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

Солнце, ты как всегда - в кассу!) Респект Дакине))).

----------

Альбина (02.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Солнце, ты как всегда - в кассу!) Респект Дакине))).


свободная касса)))

----------

Монферран (02.05.2016), Нико (02.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Настоящий форумный тролль 80-го левела троллит троллей, остальное ему просто не интересно ))

----------

Won Soeng (15.05.2016), Нико (03.05.2016), Тимофей:) (04.05.2016), Юй Кан (03.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Настоящий форумный тролль 80-го левела троллит троллей, остальное ему просто не интересно ))
> От них же первый есмь аз...


: )

----------

Дубинин (03.05.2016), Нико (03.05.2016), Сергей Хос (04.05.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Российская йога: суровая и беспощадная

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.05.2016), Дондог (10.05.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Савелов Александр (10.05.2016), Фил (04.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Российская йога: суровая и беспощадная
> 
> 
> ]


1990 год  :Smilie: 

А вообще мужик молодец, один из первых энтузиастов йоги. Ему на фото гдето уже 60, а форма то гут  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (04.05.2016), Эделизи (12.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> : )


вы правильно угадали, об ком речь )))

----------

Юй Кан (04.05.2016)

----------


## Нико



----------

Альбина (05.05.2016), Кузьмич (17.05.2016), Тимофей:) (05.05.2016), Эделизи (12.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

— Догогой, что тебе пгиготовить, кугочку или гыбку?
— Гадость моя, мне всё гавно.

----------

Won Soeng (15.05.2016), Алдын Хадыс (10.05.2016), Денис Евгеньев (12.05.2016), Кузьмич (10.05.2016), Тимофей:) (11.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (10.05.2016), Шенпен (10.05.2016), Эделизи (12.05.2016)

----------


## Фил



----------

Aion (21.05.2016), Алик (11.05.2016), Балдинг (06.08.2018), Дондог (16.05.2016), Кузьмич (10.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2016), Эделизи (12.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

Не пропустите новинку сезона все, кто отмечает Сака Даву! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Лично засняла в аптеке на Тверской...

----------

Кузьмич (16.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Один оперный певец распугал своим вокалом всех пингвинов в Антарктиде*

Британский певец Ник Аллен распугал пингвинов в Антарктиде. Певец решил исполнить для птиц знаменитую 'O sole mio'.
Правда, птицы не оценили ни диапазон его голоса, ни тембр. От первой же сильной ноты они бросились врассыпную.

----------

Aion (21.05.2016), Алик (14.05.2016), Дубинин (13.05.2016), Кузьмич (16.05.2016), Паня (14.05.2016), Эделизи (14.05.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов

http://anekdotov.net/pic/photo10/051...13_224357.html

Сокровенная мудра

----------


## Юй Кан

Идеалист не ест котлет, потому что ради них убивают милых зверюшек. Реалист — потому что знает: ради этих котлет ни одно животное не погибло.

----------

Aion (20.05.2016), Дубинин (19.05.2016), Кузьмич (20.05.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (20.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (19.05.2016), Кузьмич (20.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.05.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (19.05.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Olle

Поржать. С 20 секунды.

----------

Паня (21.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Я работаю на атомной станции, чтобы прокормить детей. У меня дома три голодных рта. И это только у младшего!

----------

Алик (22.05.2016), Антончик (25.05.2016), Дубинин (22.05.2016), Монферран (21.05.2016), Тимофей:) (23.05.2016)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Алик (22.05.2016), Паня (21.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я работаю на атомной станции, чтобы прокормить детей. У меня дома три голодных рта. И это только у младшего!


Конечно, ЧЮ такая тонкая штука, что враз и не обуздаешь, но есть же простые табу: юморить по поводу чьего-либо уродства, болезни, физ. или псих. ущербности, беды... -- это даже не дурновкусие, а просто безнравственность или отсутствие сострадания.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран



----------

Алик (22.05.2016), Кузьмич (22.05.2016), Нико (22.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Конечно, ЧЮ такая тонкая штука, что враз и не обуздаешь, но есть же простые табу: юморить по поводу чьего-либо уродства, болезни, физ. или псих. ущербности, беды... -- это даже не дурновкусие, а просто безнравственность или отсутствие сострадания.


Так..)) Ну ладно, держитесь Юй Кан .)) Я Вас сейчас сделаю. ))) ( с добрым утром ,кстати. :Smilie: )
А вот кто запостил пингвинов,которых оперный певец распугал,А? Я между прочим чуть не расплакалась . Да еще и не прекратил свое пение,когда бедные милые птички убегали куда глаза глядят-вот негодяй? Где ваше с певцом сострадание было в этот момент?  :Wink:  (причем события реальные,а не вымышленные). Я вот не стала Вас разоблачать между прочим из уважения . :Stick Out Tongue:  (а немножко хотелось,если честно :Smilie: )
Ну а тут - 1)я фантастику с детства люблю,это почти Шекли . 2) смеюсь -над трудностями выживания и прокорма что актуально 3) ....

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так..)) Ну ладно, держитесь Юй Кан .)) Я Вас сейчас сделаю. ))) ( с добрым утром ,кстати.)
> [...]
> вот так. а пингвинов жалко  и у кого беда больше ? у испуганных пингвинов с неизвестно какими ушами или у ртов,которые лопать любят?


Не рассчитывал, в общем, на понимание/усвоение Вами нормального соц. (не только буддийского) табу. Если оно не прописано в уме/сознании с детства, то... Потому специально убрал имя выложившей здесь этот даже не неэстетичный, а неэтичный анек. Так что ничего личного. Оттого и Ваш игривый, как обычно, самозащитный флирт класса "сам дурак.  :Stick Out Tongue: " -- не по адресу.

----------


## Нико

За всю историю успокоения никто никогда не успокоился после того, как ему велели успокоиться... :Kiss:

----------

Эделизи (26.05.2016), Юй Кан (22.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Альбина (22.05.2016), Кузьмич (28.05.2016), Нико (22.05.2016), Тимофей:) (23.05.2016), Эделизи (26.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Не рассчитывал, в общем, на понимание/усвоение Вами нормального соц. (не только буддийского) табу. Если оно не прописано в уме/сознании с детства, то... Потому специально убрал имя выложившей здесь этот даже не неэстетичный, а неэтичный анек. Так что ничего личного. Оттого и Ваш игривый, как обычно, самозащитный флирт класса "сам дурак. " -- не по адресу.


Юй кан . Давайте с вами так- юмор хорошая штука снять напряжение, и у каждого бывают моменты когда какая-то шутка освобождает от гнета забот . В данном конкретном случае никаких уродов я не видела ибо их дл меня не существует, а вот проблема зарабатывания денег  -существует . Надеюсь, вы меня поймете . Каждый видит.что видит . И ваших пингвинов мне на самом деле было жалко (вот такой я десткий сад ), протсо я бы так не смогла , невинных птиц пугать . ( я сейчас на полном серъезе, если что))). Расичитваю на понимание.)) тоже ))  а следуя вашей логике надо всю фантастику истребить . (Бредбери Бредбери .. ну тебя то точно оставят  , не волнуйся -дружище :Wink: )).

----------

Монферран (23.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Юй кан . Давайте с вами так- юмор хорошая штука снять напряжение, и у каждого бывают моменты когда какая-то шутка освобождает от гнета забот . В данном конкретном случае никаких уродов я не видела ибо их дл меня не существует, а вот проблема зарабатывания денег  -существует . Надеюсь, вы меня поймете . Каждый видит.что видит . И ваших пингвинов мне на самом деле было жалко (вот такой я десткий сад ), протсо я бы так не смогла , невинных птиц пугать . ( я сейчас на полном серъезе, если что))). Расичитваю на понимание.)) тоже ))  а следуя вашей логике надо всю фантастику истребить . (Бредбери Бредбери .. ну тебя то точно оставят  , не волнуйся -дружище)).


У англичашек вообще чёрный юмор в ходу... Никого не жалеют, изверги!)))))

----------

Альбина (22.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

1. Пингвины были и есть -- не мои, а дикие. : ))
2. Певец, лауреат многих конкурсов, полагал, что знаменитой песней и своим вокалом доставит им удовольствие. Вместо этого -- просто разбудил птичек, утёкших от него и его шума спать подале. Только и всего. А подытожил он сам это дело очень грамотно: "Такого фиаско в своей жизни я ещё не испытывал : )".
3. Чтоб выдумать такой пространный повод, как у Вас, для жалости к птичкам -- это надо иметь ещё и определённый характер, при каком шутки над уродством оказываются чуть не нравственней, чем ситуация с "Соле мио" для пингвинов.
4. Мысль про фантастику (или чего ещё) _истребить_ -- тоже не моя, а... Ну, понятно?

ИТОГО: есть такое (см. чуть выше) табу, мне вполне понятное. А кто его не понимает, "снимая напряжение" безнравственным анеком, выкладываемым в будд. форуме -- не мой вопрос. Потому опять: ничего личного. Каждый решает для себя сам, надо ли ему/ей контролировать хотя бы в будд. форуме свои графоманские потоки, анеки и неиссякаемые флуд и флирт, не имеющие отношения к буддизму.

И я закончил.

(А про мутантов есть целый замечательный фантастич. цикл у Генри Каттнера, но в нём стёб -- не над мутантами, а над обывателями... Вот такая разница.)

----------


## Нико

Пример бритского юморка (один из самых *гуманных*):

If you're scared of dying alone then become a bus driver.

(Если боишься умереть в одиночестве, стань водителем автобуса).  :EEK!:

----------

Антончик (25.05.2016), Дондог (28.05.2016), Кузьмич (22.05.2016), Паня (22.05.2016), Тимофей:) (23.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2016), Эделизи (26.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

в продолжение .)

Английский бизнесмен получил письмо от коллеги. Письмо гласило:
"Дорогой сэр, поскольку моя секретарша - дама, я не могу продиктовать ей то, что о вас думаю. Более того, поскольку я джентльмен, я не имею права даже думать о вас так. Но, так как вы ни то, ни другое, я надеюсь, вы поймете меня правильно".

Английский лорд после кораблекрушения очутился на необитаемом острове. Он построил три хижины. Через некоторое время его обнаружили и спасли. Моряки долго недоумевали, зачем ему три хижины? На что он ответил:
— Одна — это мой дом, вторая — это мой клуб, а третья — это клуб, который я игнорирую. 



Источник: http://www.adme.ru/svoboda-narodnoe-...umorom-982860/ © AdMe.ru

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2016), Кузьмич (22.05.2016), Монферран (23.05.2016), Нико (24.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> У англичашек вообще чёрный юмор в ходу... Никого не жалеют, изверги!)))))


Привычка, сэр! (С)

----------


## Сергей Хос

@*Фил*, специально для вас ))))

----------

Vladiimir (25.05.2016), Алик (25.05.2016), Альбина (25.05.2016), Антончик (25.05.2016), Балдинг (06.08.2018), Денис Васильевич (25.05.2016), Денис Евгеньев (26.05.2016), Дондог (28.05.2016), Дубинин (25.05.2016), Кеин (02.06.2016), Кузьмич (28.05.2016), Нико (24.05.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (25.05.2016), Фил (24.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (25.05.2016), Эделизи (26.05.2016)

----------


## Антончик



----------

Joy (07.09.2021), Дондог (28.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2016), Эделизи (26.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

гы-гы-гы..)))

----------

Алик (26.05.2016), Антончик (26.05.2016), Дондог (28.05.2016), Дубинин (26.05.2016), Монферран (26.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2016)

----------


## Антончик



----------

Дондог (28.05.2016), Нико (26.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.05.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (27.05.2016), Фил (26.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ван Дамм бесстрашно пародирует тулку, который его не знает. : )

----------

Дондог (28.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран



----------

Neroli (26.05.2016), Балдинг (31.05.2020), Дондог (28.05.2016), Кузьмич (29.05.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Эделизи (27.05.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

О, по поводу великовозрастных малолеток. : )
Мао Цзэдуном было сказано: "Когда в горах нет тигра [или пока он спит], его место занимает обезьяна".
Но вообще вопросы, связанные с возрастом, естественно снимаются по мере наступления очередного возраста... Хотя -- для понимания этого -- до соотв. возраста надо бы ещё дожить, правда?

----------

Кузьмич (29.05.2016)

----------


## Алик

https://youtu.be/XBIPSXWnjE0

----------

Нико (26.05.2016)

----------


## Нико



----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2016), Дондог (28.05.2016), Кеин (02.06.2016), Кузьмич (29.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.05.2016), Эделизи (27.05.2016)

----------


## Монферран



----------

Антончик (27.05.2016), Дондог (28.05.2016), Кеин (02.06.2016), Нико (26.05.2016), Эделизи (27.05.2016)

----------


## Neroli

> О, по поводу великовозрастных малолеток. : )


Я вернулась. Сейчас все резко постареют))

----------

Альбина (26.05.2016), Денис Васильевич (27.05.2016), Кузьмич (29.05.2016), Нико (26.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.05.2016), Сергей Хос (27.05.2016), Фил (26.05.2016), Шавырин (26.05.2016), Юй Кан (26.05.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> "Сам дурак" -- никогда не аргумент. И, мну так кажиццо, в любом возрасте, а не наобормот. : )
> Но, чтобы это понять, надобно хотя бы повзрослеть не напрасно...


О ,Джа ! 

Где Вы увидели аргумент "Сам дурак" ?

Напрасно ,
Напрасно ,
Всё тлен ...
Лягушка в пруду.

----------


## Альбина

> Эта категория -- класса All inclusive! : ))


 . че-то хорошее написали,чувствую   под Неролин возврат домой.  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> О ,Джа ! 
> 
> Где Вы увидели аргумент "Сам дурак" ?


Чтобы понять и это, тож надобно хотя бы повзрослеть не напрасно... Если Вы, конечно, не возражаете. %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> . че-то хорошее написали,чувствую   под Неролин возврат домой.


Нероли вернулась как раз, когда это оттоптывал... : ) И мы с нею тоже в своё время не раз... цапались. Начиная, кста, с этой самой, если мне ничего не изменяет, темы.
Но в общем и мну приятно, что атмосферная, если не стратосферная : ), Нероля вернулась. : )

----------

Neroli (27.05.2016), Альбина (26.05.2016)

----------


## Нико



----------

Алик (27.05.2016), Альбина (26.05.2016), Антончик (27.05.2016), Балдинг (06.08.2018), Дондог (28.05.2016), Дубинин (27.05.2016), Иван Денисов (28.05.2016), Кеин (02.06.2016), Кузьмич (29.05.2016), Эделизи (27.05.2016), Юй Кан (26.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> 


мне еще попалось недаано " Вот Никогда не понимал людей,говорящих по -японски"

----------

Кузьмич (29.05.2016), Эделизи (27.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> мне еще попалось недаано " Вот Никогда не понимал людей,говорящих по -японски"


Да что там говорить... Только залезть в тему "переводчики шутят"...и не вылезешь!!)))

Manicure                              Деньги лечат
God only knows                    Единственный нос бога
We are the champions          Мы шампиньоны
Do you feel alright?              Ты справа всех знаешь?
To be or not to be?               Пчела или не пчела?
I fell in love                          Я свалился в любовь
Just in case                          Только в портфеле
Oh dear                               Ах, олень
I saw my Honey today          Я пилил мой мёд сегодня
I'm going to make you mine  Я иду копать тебе шахту
May God be with you            Майская хорошая пчёлка с тобой
Bad influence                       Плохая простуда
Phone seller                         Позвони продавцу
Good products                      Бог на стороне уток
Let's have a party                 Давайте организуем партию
Let it be!                               Давайте есть пчёл!

----------

Алик (27.05.2016), Альбина (27.05.2016), Антончик (27.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2016), Кузьмич (29.05.2016), Паня (27.05.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Я вернулась


Мечтательно: вот бы еще Легба с Вантусом вернулись. И Герман. И снова "в клубе будут танцы".

----------

Neroli (27.05.2016), Дондог (28.05.2016), Кузьмич (29.05.2016), Нико (27.05.2016), Сергей Хос (27.05.2016)

----------


## Альбина

@*Neroli*. Оль, это тебе. ) про вчерашнее))

----------

Neroli (28.05.2016), Балдинг (06.08.2018), Дондог (28.05.2016), Кузьмич (29.05.2016), Фил (28.05.2016), Эделизи (28.05.2016)

----------


## Neroli

Мне больше у такой картинки нравится подпись: "Хватит уже ходить за мной, вы, грёбанные уроды!" 
Но, слава богу ко вчерашнему это не имеет отношения)

----------

Алик (28.05.2016), Кузьмич (29.05.2016), Монферран (28.05.2016), Нико (30.05.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Кузьмич (29.05.2016), Монферран (28.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> 


Это очень хорошая шутка. Потому что когда я училась в вузе, где всяко-разные личности изучают иностранные языки, на первом курсе преподы меня ругали за то, что я употребляю слова и выражения, которые *положено*  изучать только на третьем курсе. )))

----------

Монферран (30.05.2016)

----------


## Neroli

> [Оль, это тебе. ) про вчерашнее))


Вот еще попалось:

----------

Olle (30.05.2016), Алик (30.05.2016), Альбина (30.05.2016), Дубинин (30.05.2016), Эделизи (30.05.2016)

----------


## Olle

Следующим обязательным ЕГЭ будет математика

----------

Алик (30.05.2016), Денис Васильевич (30.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Извините, не удержался )))

----------

Aion (02.06.2016), Neroli (04.06.2016), Альбина (01.06.2016), Антончик (10.06.2016), Артур Гуахо (04.06.2016), Нико (01.06.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.06.2016), Фил (01.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Извините, не удержался )))


Спасибо, Сереж, мы все там были))))).

----------

Сергей Хос (01.06.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Спасибо, Сереж, мы все там были))))).


Где были, в пыздырпыже?

----------


## Нико

> Где были, в пыздырпыже?


Примерно в нём, но мы называли ето по-другому).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо, Сереж, мы все там были))))).


Нико, так Вы -- девочка из светлого будущего всего человечества?! : ))

----------

Максим& (01.06.2016), Нико (02.06.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Нико, так Вы -- девочка из светлого будущего всего человечества?! : ))


Я бы сказал даже -Гостья из будущего.

----------

Нико (02.06.2016), Юй Кан (01.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я бы сказал даже -Гостья из будущего.


Не, Нико тут не просто не гостья, а местами даж хозяйка! : ))
Из лондонского прошлого... %)

----------

Нико (02.06.2016)

----------


## Максим&

СОЦИАЛИЗМ ХУДО АЖ АХУЙ!» – это название монгольской газеты «Социалистическое животноводчество»
Или вот:ЛЕНИН КЫЖ! ЛЕНИН ПЫЖ!! ЛЕНИН ТАПТАПЫЖ!!!

http://sergei18s.livejournal.com/83303.html

----------

Aion (02.06.2016), Альбина (02.06.2016), Нико (02.06.2016), Сергей Хос (02.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, так Вы -- девочка из светлого будущего всего человечества?! : ))


В лондонском децсве отождествляла себя с Ульяной Громовой (у которой фашисты звезду вырезали на спине, пытая). Делайте выводы))).

----------

Монферран (01.06.2016)

----------


## Альбина

это даже не неловко это просто стыдно даже
за товарища  родного таптопыжа-даже дважды
как он смог народ отправить - на кудыкину на гору
там где степь да степь в округе  и тыгдымский конь -товарищ

за короткий срок - в пыздыре
тыкмурдык -и оказались
докатились - доскакались

хура хара лишь осталось

от стыда за жосасына нашей родины великой

толи многопых случился -не понятно-в чем причина

разве можно так бесстыдно  путь указывать наивно

очень мне сегодня стыдно  - еле пыж  -поверьте люди!!

----------

Кузьмич (06.06.2016), Максим& (02.06.2016), Паня (02.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

Дзенский коан: "Чай или я!"

----------

Кеин (02.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> это даже не неловко это просто стыдно даже
> за товарища  родного таптопыжа-даже дважды
> как он смог народ отправить - на кудыкину на гору
> там где степь да степь в округе  и тыгдымский конь -товарищ
> 
> за короткий срок - в пыздыре
> тыкмурдык -и оказались
> докатились - доскакались
> 
> ...


Чего стыдного? Монгольский язык - фактически язык Дхармы!!! Не соврёт!)

----------

Альбина (02.06.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Чего стыдного? Монгольский язык - фактически язык Дхармы!!! Не соврёт!)


Май . да это я вчера немножко накосячила- а сегодня стыдно))),вот и самовыразилось -через вождя)))

----------


## Максим&

> Чего стыдного? Монгольский язык - фактически язык Дхармы!!! Не соврёт!)


Это почти как- славянский язык Торы:-)

----------

Нико (02.06.2016)

----------


## Альбина

ну точно язык Дхармы - так приятно и органично было на нем выражаться ... пряма танцы -   Мне особенно -многопых понравился (так смеялась,когда писала))

----------

Нико (02.06.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Из неопубликованного цитатника Ю. Лозы 


"Будда Шакьямуни ничего толком не делал. Он просто сидел под деревом и с умным видом игнорировал важнейшие вопросы".

"Иисус Христос довольно слабо висел на кресте. Он даже плакал, и все это видели".

"Эйнштейн был довольно посредственным учёным. Даже теорию относительности, которую уже многократно опровергли независимые специалисты, он не сам придумал, а украл у Пуанкаре".

----------

Lion Miller (03.06.2016), Говинда (08.06.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.06.2016), Дондог (09.06.2016), Паня (04.06.2016), Пема Ванчук (04.06.2016), Фил (03.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (04.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Лоза*: журналисты пиарятся на моей популярности и переиначивают то, что я сказал. Шакьямуни просто сидел под деревом. А что, по-вашему, я должен был сказать, что он лежал как Гагарин?

----------

Дондог (09.06.2016), Фил (03.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Из неопубликованного цитатника Ю. Лозы 
> 
> 
> "Будда Шакьямуни ничего толком не делал. Он просто сидел под деревом и с умным видом игнорировал важнейшие вопросы".
> 
> "Иисус Христос довольно слабо висел на кресте. Он даже плакал, и все это видели".
> 
> "Эйнштейн был довольно посредственным учёным. Даже теорию относительности, которую уже многократно опровергли независимые специалисты, он не сам придумал, а украл у Пуанкаре".


Ю. Лоза точно разобрался в жизни!

----------

Кузьмич (06.06.2016), Фил (04.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Из неопубликованного цитатника Ю. Лозы 
> 
> 
> "Будда Шакьямуни ничего толком не делал. Он просто сидел под деревом и с умным видом игнорировал важнейшие вопросы".
> 
> "Иисус Христос довольно слабо висел на кресте. Он даже плакал, и все это видели".
> 
> "Эйнштейн был довольно посредственным учёным. Даже теорию относительности, которую уже многократно опровергли независимые специалисты, он не сам придумал, а украл у Пуанкаре".



"Беда, коль пироги начнет печи сапожник, / А сапоги тачать пирожник"

----------


## Пема Ванчук

"Просветления нет, но вы держитесь. Здоровья и прочего сансарного благополучия" (С) Белая Тара

----------

Lion Miller (07.06.2016), Кузьмич (06.06.2016), Паня (04.06.2016), Фил (04.06.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (04.06.2016)

----------


## Olle

Дневник домового: 
12 сентября. Завёл новую тетрадку. Сижу на холодильнике, пишу. Три часа ночи. Хозяйка жрет колбасу и думает, что её никто не видит. 
13 сентября. Кот линяет. Я чихаю. Хозяйка крестится. 
15 сентября. Читали с котом Камасутру. Ну как читали?.. Ржали с картинок. Но потом много думали. 
16 сентября. Кот насрал под кроватью. Спрашивал у него - зачем? Говорит - само как то вырвалось. Переживает. Спрашивает у меня, где можно схорониться на пару дней. 
17 сентября. Хозяйкин хахаль полез за тапочками и вляпался в... историю. Кот сидел на шкафе и делал вид, что вытирал там пыль. Хахаль полез за ним, нае#нулся и сломал руку. Я от смеха упал вместе с люстрой на хозяйку. По календарю - благоприятный день. 
19 сентября. Хахаль пока не приходит. Хозяйка налупила тапком кота. Теперь он со мной не разговаривает. Я то причём? 
20 сентября. Подкинул коту записку с предложением мира. Тот долго делал вид, что умеет читать. В итоге сожрал её и сказал, что согласен. Кажется, я его недооценивал. Перепрятал дневник.
22 сентября. Рубились с котом на щелбаны в камень-ножницы-бумагу. Неинтересно с ним играть. Потому что кроме бумаги он ничего поставить не может. Теперь лежит на кровати и жалуется на головную боль. 
23 сентября. Приходил сантехник. Попросил ключ на шестнадцать. Я ему подал. Что за привычка - падать в обморок? 
25 сентября. Опять поп, опять кадило. Попросил его сильно не дымить. Он сказал, что раз деньги уплочены, надо потерпеть. Намекнул ему про откат. Он сделал вид, что перестал меня слышать.
26 сентября. Сказал коту, что в герани много витаминов. Что будееет... 
27 сентября. Хозяйка второй день спит со светом. Я периодически выключаю. Мешает же... Каждый раз засыпаю под молитву. По-моему, Есенин лучше писал. 
28 сентября. Отмечали день рождения кота. Пили валерьянку, катались на шторах, пели песни. Вечером сидели на подоконнике. Кот ходил по парапету и кричал, что если упадёт, то ни фига не будет, потому что у него девять жизней. Таким дурным по пьяни становится... 
29 сентября. Хреново... Молока бы... 
30 сентября. Смотрели с котом Animal Planet. Говорит, что все львы тупые качки, потому что сидят на анаболиках. Мне кажется, просто завидует. 
2 октября. Сказал коту, что если сидеть в коробке, реально можно похудеть. Хожу, ржу... 
3 октября. Завтра к нам в гости приезжает хозяйкина мама. Ждем-с... 
4 октября.Вот и дождались. Приехала мама хозяйки. Встречал её хлебом-солью. То есть крошками на кровати и солью в чае. Не люблю гостей. Кот сказал мне, что я — социофоб. Не спорю. 
5 октября.Хахаль в гипсе приходил знакомиться с мамой. Такой наглости не выдержал даже толерантный кот. Все таки нассал. В ботинок. В правый. 6 октября.Кот отхватил и от хозяйки и от Зинаиды Захаровны — её мамы. Хахаль воздержался. Кот перенес все героически. Потом спрашивал у меня — похож ли он на Жанну Дарк. Откуда он про неё знает? 
7 октября.Играли с котом в футбол пробкой от шампанского. Зинаида Захаровна наступила на неё и влетела лбом прямо в шкаф. Теперь называем её Зинедином Зиданом. За глаза, конечно же. 
8 октября.Хозяйка жаловалась Зидану на меня. Она ответила, что это все бред и убрала мою чашку с молоком. Это война. Карфаген должен быть разрушен. 
9 октября.На экстренном заседании, кот объявил себя нейтралитетом. Предатель! Ничего, сам справлюсь. 
10 октября.Ночью душил бабку. Хоть бы хны! Теперь она ещё и храпит, как сивый мерин! 
11 октября.Сегодня в два часа ночи, хозяйка и бабка столкнулись лбами у холодильника. Встреча кишкоблудов на Эльбе, блин! 
12 октября.Воевать нет настроения. Весь день валялся на кровати с бабкой, смотрел 27 сезон «Поле чудес» на DVD. Ржал с её комментов. 
14 октября.Рассуждали с котом о теории струн. Сошлись на том, что на шестиструнке слабать «Восьмиклассницу» гораздо проще. 
15 октября.Включили отопление. Наконец-то! Кот думает, что фильм «Батареи просят огня» о работниках ЖКХ. 
16 октября.Сказал коту, что если залезть на обеденный стол, то этим он утвердит своё лидерство в квартире. Тот долго сомневался, но полез. Хозяйка появилась как всегда внезапно. Пролетая мимо меня, он успел обозвать меня говном. Два раза. 
17 октября.Ночью шептал бабке на ухо, что ей пора домой. Она встала и пошла жрать пельмени. Женщины… Никакой логики… 
18 октября.Кот решил бросить есть kitekat. Ходит злой, нервный. Ночью пять раз ходил на балкон, типа в туалет. Kitekat’ом несёт за версту. Сорвался, но продолжает утверждать, что может бросить в любой момент. А не бросает, потому что это его успокаивает. 
19 октября.Кажется, бабка собирается домой. Слава Перуну! 
22 октября.Уронил на хозяйку икону. Моя миска вернулась на место. Кажется, мы начинаем находить общий язык. 
23 октября.Сказал коту, что когти лучше всего точатся о мягкую мебель. Теперь сидит в запертой кладовке и орёт матерные частушки о Домовых. Кстати, некоторые очень даже ничего. 
24 октября.Хахалю сняли гипс. Приходил сегодня. Изучаю анатомию. Пишут, что очень легко ломается ключица. На ней и остановимся. 
25 октября.Хозяйка хочет завести собаку. Кот ссыт во всех смыслах и углах. Посмотрим, кто кого…

----------

Sadhak (23.06.2016), Алик (07.06.2016), Альбина (07.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.06.2016), Паня (07.06.2016), Фил (07.06.2016), Эделизи (07.06.2016), Юй Кан (07.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот более полная версия "Дневника домового", с приквелом и всё такое: http://samlib.ru/n/nesmeshnaja_a/dnewnikdomowogo.shtml

----------

Olle (07.06.2016), Алик (07.06.2016), Альбина (07.06.2016), Ануруддха (07.06.2016), Дубинин (07.06.2016), Паня (07.06.2016), Фил (07.06.2016), Эделизи (07.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Вот более полная версия "Дневника домового", с приквелом и всё такое:


На Катнера очень похоже. На мой любимый цикл про мутантов Хогбенов.

----------

Юй Кан (07.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На Катнера очень похоже. На мой любимый цикл про мутантов Хогбенов.


Ну это... Как бы похожа свинья на ёжа, токмо щетина не такая... : ) 
(Сам тож очень люблю Каттнера, вместе с его женой, с какою он и содеял цикл о Хогбенах. : )
Хогбенам не подойдёт исчерпывающая характеристика, данная "Дневнику...": "весело и незатейливо!".
Но интонационно -- если ещё убрать телеграфный стиль "Дневника" -- почти похоже. : )

----------

Эделизи (08.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

Поняла, что старею, когда увидела тысячу лайков под шуткой, над которой весь интернет смеялся десять лет тому назад.

----------

Фил (09.06.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Поняла, что старею, когда увидела тысячу лайков под шуткой, над которой весь интернет смеялся десять лет тому назад.


А я даже лайков не вижу.
Не хожу туда где их ставят.
Я умер?

----------

Эделизи (09.06.2016)

----------


## Neroli

> Поняла, что старею, когда увидела тысячу лайков под шуткой, над которой весь интернет смеялся десять лет тому назад.


Может быть стакан наполовину полон? И тысяча людей настолько древняя, что потеряла память))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Эделизи (09.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Не хожу туда где их ставят.


Приходится ходить  :Cry:  Проф.сообщество. 
А вообще да, в интернете стало неинтересно. Наверное, тоже потихоньку умираю  :Big Grin:  
Ездила тут в библиотеку, так молодой русский парень- таксист с хорошо поставленной речью спросил: "А что, в библиотеке всем дают книги БЕСПЛАТНО?!"

----------

Алик (09.06.2016), Фил (09.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (09.06.2016), Юй Кан (09.06.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Может быть стакан наполовину полон? И тысяча людей настолько древняя, что потеряла память))


Не может этого быть  :Big Grin:  Я в интернете с 1999 года. А в 1989 году публичного интернета еще не было.

----------


## Neroli

> Не может этого быть  Я в интернете с 1999 года. А в 1989 году публичного интернета еще не было.


Нипонимашка я))) 
В 99 лайкали то, над чем вы смеялись в 89-м?

----------


## Эделизи

> В 99 лайкали то, над чем вы смеялись в 89-м?


Какое там лайкали ))) Дзен тренировали. Суровый был интернет. Войти иногда в интернет только на втором часу попыток удавалось. Страницы грузились по 3 минуты. Каждые десять минут провайдер отключался.
--------
Насчет вопроса. Нет таких древних людей в интернете.

----------

Olle (09.06.2016), Алик (09.06.2016), Нико (09.06.2016), Фил (09.06.2016)

----------


## Фил

> В 99 лайкали то, над чем вы смеялись в 89-м?


В 99 никто ничего не лайкал.
В зоне RU было 50 сайтов (условно) и размещение на них картинок было моветон.

----------

Алик (09.06.2016), Эделизи (09.06.2016)

----------


## Neroli

Боже, какие вы древние...

----------


## Фил

> Боже, какие вы древние...


Мы динозавров видели  :Smilie: 
И телефоны с диском.

----------

Алик (09.06.2016), Нико (09.06.2016), Эделизи (09.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Мы динозавров видели 
> И телефоны с диском.


Вчера, комментируя Шантидеву, учитель говорит: "Здесь он о так называемых объектах нашей страсти...Ну, о вещах...Айфонах, женщинах..."

Возмущённая реплика из зала: "В те времена айфонов ещё не было!!!"

----------

Алик (10.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Монферран (09.06.2016), Фил (09.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (09.06.2016), Эделизи (09.06.2016), Юй Кан (09.06.2016)

----------


## Нико

> В 99 никто ничего не лайкал.
> В зоне RU было 50 сайтов (условно) и размещение на них картинок было моветон.


Если говорить про БФ, то в 98-м не лайкали, как сейчас, а специально писали "спасибо". И ещё подписывали каждый свой ответ. Например, "С уважением, Крезиёгин". Эх, времена были!!!!))

----------

Фил (09.06.2016), Эделизи (09.06.2016)

----------


## Aion

В Арсеньеве открыли памятник поэту Александру Пушкину

----------

Нико (09.06.2016), Фил (09.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (09.06.2016), Эделизи (09.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Это Вам не  джипеги по сайтам тырить (с)

(извиняюсь, но эту цитату надо было сюда запостить  ;-) , а вообще помню в начале 90-ых был доступен федонет. Вроде уже был и интернет, но ооочень дорого. Сам я тогда да и ещё длительное время был далёк от комп. технологий, но некоторые знакомые буддисты общались тогда по федо :-)

----------

Фил (09.06.2016), Эделизи (09.06.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Это Вам не  джипеги по сайтам тырить (с)
> 
> (извиняюсь, но эту цитату надо было сюда запостить  ;-) , а вообще помню в начале 90-ых был доступен федонет. Вроде уже был и интернет, но ооочень дорого. Сам я тогда да и ещё длительное время был далёк от комп. технологий, но некоторые знакомые буддисты общались тогда по федо :-)


FIDOnet, ФИДОнет
Офлайновая сеть на базе текстовых сообщений и телефоной связи.
Напишешь сообщение в телеконференцию (аналог форума) , а ответят тебе через 2 дня.
И не пофлудишь, но флудили  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Эделизи (10.06.2016)

----------


## Фил

> В Арсеньеве открыли памятник поэту Александру Пушкину


Хорошая у вас в Сибири трава! Забористая  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.06.2016), Нико (09.06.2016), Савелов Александр (18.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это Вам не  джипеги по сайтам тырить (с)
> 
> (извиняюсь, но эту цитату надо было сюда запостить  ;-) , а вообще помню в начале 90-ых был доступен федонет. Вроде уже был и интернет, но ооочень дорого. Сам я тогда да и ещё длительное время был далёк от комп. технологий, но некоторые знакомые буддисты общались тогда по федо :-)


Ага, ФИДО ака Федерация Исключительно Дружественного Общения, хотя изначально Fido -- имя пёсика одного из двух основателей этой альтернативной/андеграундной сети.
(Я долго был в Фидо и даже -- модером. )
Аналогом нынешних сетевых форумов там были т.н. эхоконференции или эхи.

Оттуда же, к слову, афоризм про джипеги (вовсе не мой), выглядевший тогда чуть короче: "Это вам не гифы по сайтам тырить". : ) Листнул поисковиком -- он, как и следовало ожидать, много где осел в сетях...

Прилагам 2 макета значка Посадского ФИДО (1998 г.).
Пояснение: пёсик -- как бы тот самый, а пиво в Фидо было ритуальным напитком на т.н. пойнтовках. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2016), Нико (09.06.2016), Эделизи (10.06.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Хорошая у вас в Сибири трава! Забористая


Это Дальний Восток, а не Сибирь.  :Cool:

----------

Фил (10.06.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Neroli (12.06.2016), Алик (13.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (12.06.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Эделизи (13.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Страшшшная месть кота кроту!

https://gif1.mycdn.me/image?t=46&bid...-_NAmMPzrnh7So

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.07.2016), Дубинин (14.06.2016), Нико (14.06.2016), Эделизи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сов-падение...
Наткнулся в Ютьюбе на демонструшный ролик с барышней в одеяниях белого ниндзи, показывающей шуструю работу с разным оружием. Но улыбнул -- коммент: "Опасная зая..." : )
А чуть позже встретилась в газете вот такая уже просто ужасающая зая! %)

----------

Нико (14.06.2016), Эделизи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Neroli (15.06.2016), Альбина (15.06.2016), Балдинг (06.08.2018), Дубинин (15.06.2016), Монферран (16.06.2016), Нико (15.06.2016), Паня (16.06.2016), Савелов Александр (18.05.2020), Эделизи (15.06.2016)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Монферран (17.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (20.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (16.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2016), Денис Васильевич (16.06.2016), Нико (16.06.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2016), Паня (17.06.2016)

----------


## Aion

Импортозамещение)

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2016), Чагна Дордже (18.06.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Импортозамещение)


а куда дели тех двух ,у кого с психикой хорошо?  было только хотела порадоваться за людей.. :Cry:

----------

Aion (20.06.2016)

----------


## Aion

> а куда дели тех двух ,у кого с психикой хорошо?  было только хотела порадоваться за людей..


Это не совсем люди и их не двое, но с ними всё в порядке..

----------

Монферран (21.06.2016), Нико (20.06.2016)

----------


## Aion

Чёрный юмор...

----------

Алик (21.06.2016), Нико (22.06.2016), Паня (21.06.2016), Шавырин (21.06.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Вложение 20146


Скованные одной цепью, связанные одной целью...

----------

Денис Васильевич (22.06.2016), Паня (23.06.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Скованные одной цепью, связанные одной целью...


Не совсем.
Некоторые "равнее"

----------

Алик (22.06.2016), Паня (23.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Дхармовый сюр




> Тогда патриарх спросил:
> — Готов ли рис?
> — Готов давно, — ответил Ли Ду. — Нужно только отвеять шелуху.
> Святой отец кивнул и, трижды ударив бамбуковой палкой в каменную ступу, в которой мальчик бил рис пестом, удалился.
> 
> Лида встала. Кринка стояла на столе, но была совершенно пуста. В доме стояла мертвая тишина. Ходики замерли на стене, отклонив маятник вправо. Из дырявого, набитого конопляным семенем чулка вытекало время. Глаза китайца в последний раз блеснули за занавеской и исчезли. Сорвался с гвоздя ковш.





> — Спеши, мой мальчик, — сказал патриарх ласково, гладя Ли Ду по голове. — Уже поют птицы. И помни, что все дхармы изначально пусты.





> Принимать Дхарму, не принимать Дхарму, утверждать ее, отрицать ее — это неправильное применение разума, ибо Дхарма — это Пустота. Я не произнес ни одного слова Дхармы. Почему? Потому что, как только мы помыслили о Пустоте, — она наполнилась.
> И когда патриарх сказал это, праджня заколебалась в Шэнь-сю, и он разразился слезами и достиг Бодхи.





> Напоив всех жаждущих, богиня выпивает остатки сама — и становится незримой, пустой, бессмертной. И больше нет никого, даже созерцающего эту Пустоту. Пустота смотрится в Пустоту и сгущается в прозрачную тьму.
> Медитация закончена. Лида открывает глаза. Встает. Мирное дыхание Насти, матери. Тишина. Звездопад за окном.
> На столе — шафрановые одежды Пятого патриарха, глиняная патра и золотая бамбуковая трость.

----------

Паня (23.06.2016), Эделизи (23.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Боль, ненависть, желчь, драма, темные уголки человеческой души в поражении болельщиков сборной России по футболу на Евро16.
Русские люди требуют от игроков неадекватного поведения после вылета, по-прежнему ничего не понимая в футболе.
http://www.eurosport.ru/football/eur...o5659258.shtml

----------


## Юй Кан

Единственное, что утешает, это что проигрывать чемпионаты дешевле, всё же, с отечественным тренером.

----------


## Монферран

Что ещё есть утешительного в этой истории, нашлись трезвые голоса среди всеобщего смятения, призывающие не считать деньги в чужом кармане.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что ещё есть утешительного в этой истории, нашлись трезвые голоса среди всеобщего смятения, призывающие не считать деньги в чужом кармане.


Если эти трезвые не понимают, что карман, из которого.., -- общий, пущай утешаются призывами не считать "чужое", ни в коем случае не улыбаясь. : )

----------

Neroli (23.06.2016)

----------


## Neroli

> Если эти трезвые не понимают, что карман, из которого.., -- общий, пущай утешаются призывами не считать "чужое", ни в коем случае не улыбаясь. : )


мне понравилась идея, мелькнувшая на просторах ФБ, футбольные деньги тратить на операции больным детям, а на футболистов собирать смсками.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (24.06.2016), Сергей Хос (23.06.2016), Фил (24.06.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2016), Шавырин (24.06.2016), Юй Кан (23.06.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Энштейн, Ньютон и Паскаль играли в прятки. Водить выпало Эйнштейну. Паскаль убежал в кусты, замаскировался, вообще не видно мужика, а вот Ньютон просто стоит. Нарисовал вокруг себя квадрат и стоит. 
Эйнштейн досчитал до ста, поворачивается, видит Ньютона и кричит: 
- Ура! Я нашел Ньютона! 
Ньютон хитро улыбнувшись отвечает: 
- Ошибся, умник! Это Ньютон на квадратный метр! ТЫ НАШЕЛ ПАСКАЛЯ!!!

----------

Neroli (23.06.2016), Алик (24.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2016), Кеин (28.06.2016), Кузьмич (26.06.2016), Нико (24.06.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Паня (24.06.2016), Фил (24.06.2016), Эделизи (24.06.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

К Я С



 :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (23.06.2016), Сергей Хос (23.06.2016), Фил (24.06.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (27.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2016), Галина_Сур (20.07.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.07.2016), Дубинин (24.06.2016), Кеин (28.06.2016), Кузьмич (26.06.2016), Нико (24.06.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.06.2016), Паня (24.06.2016), Фил (24.06.2016), Эделизи (24.06.2016), Юй Кан (24.06.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Хозяйственная барышня всегда перед уходом из дома выложит хотя бы одну свежую себяшку, чтоб лайки капали пока она себе где-то шляется...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2016)

----------


## Монферран



----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (27.06.2016), Эделизи (27.06.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Дубинин (27.06.2016), Фил (27.06.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Всё-таки, из меня вышел хороший человек.
А плохой остался.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.06.2016)

----------


## Альбина

После шести я не думаю-берегу фигуру.

----------


## Монферран

Чего только буддисты не придумают о дзен.

----------


## Osh

Иван Васильевич меняет конфессию

----------

Aion (01.07.2016), Lion Miller (28.06.2016), Владимир Николаевич (28.06.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.07.2016), Монферран (28.06.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2016), Эделизи (28.06.2016)

----------


## Нико



----------

Aion (01.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (01.07.2016), Чагна Дордже (01.07.2016), Эделизи (02.07.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Отпетые православные на форуме

----------

Neroli (02.07.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Необычная история о львице и беременной оленихе

Львица охотилась на олениху. Когда она стала ее есть, то заметила, что та была беременна, она попыталась вытащить дитя, но его уже ничего не вернуло бы к жизни, она отошла легла... и так и не встала. Фотограф, который все это снимал, через некоторое время подошел к львице, она была мертва. Вскрытие показало, что у нее разорвалось сердце...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.07.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

:Facepalm: 
Настало время удивительных историй!

----------

Neroli (02.07.2016), Нико (02.07.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Настало время удивительных историй!


Бодхичитта - это бальзам для шуньяты души человеческой.

----------


## Монферран

О Пушкине рассказывают легенду, что до трех лет он еще не говорил. Окружающие его люди беспокоились об этом, но, тем не менее, все понимали, выполняя просьбы будущего поэта. Но однажды он вполне четко произнес фразу: “Каша недостаточно сладкая”. Все удивились и спросили: “Что же ты раньше не говорил?”. Ребенок ответил: “Раньше было все нормально”.

----------


## Монферран

> Девушка испугалась орудия по имени хобот !!!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.07.2016), Кузьмич (03.07.2016)

----------


## Монферран



----------

Кузьмич (03.07.2016), Фил (03.07.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Кто томим духовно жаждой - не ищи любви сограждан 

(С.В. Ковалёв)

----------

Neroli (04.07.2016), Эделизи (05.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Первая заповедь мадхьямика-прасангика: "Не викальпируй дхармату свою всуе".

----------

Фил (06.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Первая заповедь мадхьямика-прасангика: "Не викальпируй дхармату свою всуе".


А вторая его заповедь: rang gi ngobo не поминай в контексте атмана!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вторая его заповедь: rang gi ngobo не поминай в контексте атмана!


Нам, йогачаринам, ваши законы не писаны ))))

----------


## Нико

> Нам, йогачаринам, ваши законы не писаны ))))


Ну тогда и оставайтесь на уровне йога-тантры))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну тогда и оставайтесь на уровне йога-тантры))).


Нос-то не задирай, в ньингма на йогачаре весь дзогчен построен )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Нос-то не задирай, в ньингма на йогачаре весь дзогчен построен )))


На праджняпарамите построен ваш дзогчен на самом деле. )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На праджняпарамите построен ваш дзогчен на самом деле. )))


А есть разница между Праджняпарамитой и Йогачарой ?  :Wink: 

По какому тексту изучают Праджняпарамиту, например в Гелук ?

----------


## Нико

> А есть разница между Праджняпарамитой и Йогачарой ? 
> 
> По какому тексту изучают Праджняпарамиту, например в Гелук ?


Насмешили. По "Сутре сердца" и изучают, например. )))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Насмешили. По "Сутре сердца" и изучают, например. )))))


А я уж подумал, что по Абхисамаяаламкаре Майтреи (Украшение из постижений), записанной Асангой )))

А оказывается по одной из кратких Сутр Праджняпарамиты, из тех что для АрьяБодхисаттв Восьмой Бхуми и Архатов - круто ! : ) 

Кстати, в Йогачаре (Кагью, Ньингма): Сутры Праджняпарамиты - Третий Поворот ; )

----------

Сергей Хос (07.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На праджняпарамите построен ваш дзогчен на самом деле. )))


Да, только в трактовке не Цонкапы, а Асанги и Васубандху ))))

----------


## Нико

> А я уж подумал по Абхисамаяаламкаре Майтреи )))
> 
> Кстати, в Йогачаре: Сутры Праджняпарамиты - Третий Поворот ; )


А фик бы с ними с йогачарой.)) Придумали дополнительную "реальность" в виде алая-виджняны и клиштаманаса, чтобы им спокойнее спалось. Седьмой и восьмой "повороты". )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А фик бы с ними с йогачарой.)) Придумали дополнительную "реальность" в виде алая-виджняны и клиштаманаса, чтобы им спокойнее спалось. Седьмой и восьмой "повороты". )))


Эт вопрос к прасангикам, они придумали что алая-виджняна - дополнительная реальность в йогачаре.
Чтоб была возможность, ещё чтото отпрасангить )))
Ну в целях учебной дисциплины и всестороннего раскрытия сути Мадхьямаки.

Кстати, в Кагью: Асанга - Мадхьямак, как и Нагарджуна и при этом оба Йогачары ; )

Йогачара Мадхьямака это Махамадхьямака (ну и наоборот))

----------


## Нико

> Да, только в трактовке не Цонкапы, а Асанги и Васубандху ))))


Ы?)) С каких это пор они за воззрение отвечают?))

----------


## Нико

> Эт вопрос к прасангикам, они придумали что алая-виджняна - дополнительная реальность в йогачаре.
> Чтоб была возможность, ещё чтото отпрасангить )))


Владимир Николаевич, вкрадчиво так спрашиваю: Вы покинули наши с Филом ряды?)))

----------

Фил (07.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Эт вопрос к прасангикам, они придумали что алая-виджняна - дополнительная реальность в йогачаре.
> Чтоб была возможность, ещё чтото отпрасангить )))
> Ну в целях учебной дисциплины и всестороннего раскрытия сути Мадхьямаки.
> 
> Кстати, в Кагью: Асанга - Мадхьямак, как и Нагарджуна и при этом оба Йогачары ; )
> 
> Йогачара Мадхьямака это Махамадхьямака (ну и наоборот))


Что за компот там у вас? Асанга позиционироал себя как йогачарин отпетый. Ну неважно, у нас говорят, что он при этом был скрытым мадхьямиком. )) Но на его труды в воззрении мы не опираемся. И Далай-лама вовсю его критикует, кстати. Приятного аппетита!)))

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (10.07.2016), Neroli (07.07.2016), Антончик (17.07.2016), Дубинин (07.07.2016), Иван Денисов (08.07.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Сергей Хос (07.07.2016), Харуказе (11.08.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич, вкрадчиво так спрашиваю: Вы покинули наши с Филом ряды?)))


Даже не знаю, что ответить, причём даже с юмором - не знаю ))

Если в наших рядах:
 Асанга и Нагарджуна - не противоречат друг другу.   Рангтонг (как и Сватантрика, так и Прасангика) и Жентонг - взгляды с разных сторон на Высшую Срединность, Путь свободный от крайностей вовлеченностей в обусловленное существование и голого покоя. 

Если так, то я в строю ! ; )

----------

Фил (07.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что за компот там у вас? Асанга позиционироал себя как йогачарин отпетый. Ну неважно, у нас говорят, что он при этом был скрытым мадхьямиком. )) Но на его труды в воззрении мы не опираемся. И Далай-лама вовсю его критикует, кстати. Приятного аппетита!)))


Цитаты приводить не буду, всётаки раздел юмора.

Но то что написал, так и есть, серьёзно.

----------


## Нико

> Даже не знаю, что ответить, причём даже с юмором - не знаю ))
> 
> Если в наших рядах:
>  Асанга и Нагарджуна - не противоречат друг другу.   Рангтонг (как и Сватантрика, так и Прасангика) и Жентонг - взгляды с разных сторон на Высшую Срединность, Путь свободный от крайностей вовлеченностей в обусловленное существование и голого покоя. 
> 
> Если так, то я в строю ! ; )


Ну а я экстрим люблю. Рангтонг, и только рангтонг!! Иначе - по-прежнему будешь искать и любить некий рогообразный предмет. ))) Что тождественно зависанию в сансаре.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.07.2016), Фил (07.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что тождественно зависанию в сансаре.


Надеешься зависнуть в нирване? ну-ну )))

----------


## Нико

> Надеешься зависнуть в нирване? ну-ну )))


Это настолько хилый контрагумент, что хоть всех гелугпинских святых выноси!!!)))

----------


## Aion



----------

Lion Miller (10.07.2016), Алик (10.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.07.2016), Дондог (12.07.2016), Дубинин (11.07.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2016), Чагна Дордже (12.07.2016)

----------


## Нико



----------

Антончик (17.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.07.2016), Дондог (12.07.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Юй Кан (11.07.2016)

----------


## Монферран

навеяно:



> С симметриями вообще все плохо.

----------

Антончик (17.07.2016), Дондог (12.07.2016), Фил (11.07.2016)

----------


## Фил

С большой радостью избавился от всех пластинок и cd, т.к. есть мп3 и все умещается в маленькой коробочке.
 :Smilie: 
Когда нибудь избавлюсь и от нее, т.к. музыка вокруг  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- И я тебя тоже уважаю, даже если у мну вместо природы будды -- сплошное МУ... : )

http://cs5.pikabu.ru/post_img/2015/1...600082288.webm

----------

Neroli (11.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (11.07.2016), Кеин (18.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Пойдём со мной... Будешь у меня жить. Вот мама обрадуется!

https://gif1.mycdn.me/image?t=46&bid..._kK5JYkfL8ytQk

----------

Ануруддха (12.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (12.07.2016), Дубинин (13.07.2016), Кеин (18.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> -- 
> https://gif1.mycdn.me/image?t=46&bid..._kK5JYkfL8ytQk


Вы это специально делаете, чтоб юзеры типа меня, научились открывать файлы без расширения, а только с названием image ; )
Кстати открыл : )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

У меня в браузере нормально открывается. У вас что-то с настройками системы или браузера.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.07.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> С большой радостью избавился от всех пластинок и cd, т.к. есть мп3 и все умещается в маленькой коробочке.
> 
> Когда нибудь избавлюсь и от нее, т.к. музыка вокруг


Это точно,Фил.Я уже просто фанат шелеста листьев,лая собак в далеке(аж растояние чувствуешь))),пения птиц(по утрам с ними свищу уже бессовестно на всю округу).И еще несколько ночей подряд изучаю новый мне звук бомбардировщиков на даоьние расстояния,которые тут рядом базируются на энгельсском военном аэродроме.Летают каждую ночь и непонятно куда.Но звук невероятный.Глубокий,тяжелый,какой то устрашающий))),все заполняет,но я и там музыку слышу.Форумчанам всем привет.

----------

Монферран (12.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы это специально делаете, чтоб юзеры типа меня, научились открывать файлы без расширения, а только с названием image ; )


"В Непале есть столица Катманду.
Случайное, являясь неизбежным,
Приносит пользу всякому труду..."
Но сам _всегда_ проверяю перед отправкой: видать ли будет хотя бы в Опере? : )




> Кстати открыл : )


: )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Хумор -- чисто для мужиков...
Называется "Обиделась на всех и вся!". %)

https://gif2.mycdn.me/image?t=46&bid...HcYgKkb2IhbIGo

----------

Neroli (12.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (12.07.2016), Кеин (18.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Папа -- дочке (ей 4 года), за столом:
-- Когда я ем, я глух и нем.
Она, внимательно посмотрев на него:
-- А я -- нормальная.

----------

Алик (20.07.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.07.2016), Дондог (13.07.2016), Дубинин (13.07.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Чагна Дордже (12.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Обидно, когда придумал крутейшую шутку в ответ на подкол друга и позарез хочешь ему рассказать, но дело уже после реинкарнации, и теперь ты кактус в Мексике, а он черепаха на Галапагосах, вам жить по 200 лет, не дойти, не доораться...

----------

Антончик (17.07.2016), Ануруддха (20.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Будем знать об отношении Тхеравады к бегу.


Откровения японского чемпиона по бегу с барьерами Комуто Тхеравады.

----------


## Aion



----------

Neroli (17.07.2016), Ануруддха (20.07.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.07.2016), Дондог (17.07.2016), Кеин (18.07.2016), Паня (17.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

О необходимости контролировать свою речь с младых ногтей.

-- Дорогой, наш малыш, наконец, сказал своё первое слово!
-- Это было слово "мама"?
-- Понимаешь, он упал со стула. Больно ударился... Нет, это было не слово "мама".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.07.2016), Дубинин (20.07.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Альбина



----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Чагна Дордже (21.07.2016)

----------


## Монферран

... и одному вампиру

----------


## Дондог

> ... и одному вампиру


Он без приглашения не сможет.

----------


## Юй Кан

Мишка косолапый кубарем идёт...

----------

Кеин (25.07.2016)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Aion (23.07.2016), Дондог (21.07.2016), Кеин (25.07.2016), Кузьмич (28.07.2016), Монферран (23.07.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Начальный урок женской логики. : )

Дочка готовилась искупать внучку Маюшу (три годика). А горячую -- отключили. Ну, она вскипятила чайник воды, развела в тазу, чтобы была тёплая, таз -- в ванну, в него -- Маюшу, а сама пошла опять чайник ставить...
Рассказывает: 
-- Возвращаюсь, а Маюша воду из таза вылила в ванну и теперь сидит в пустом тёплом тазу. Спрашиваю в растерянности: "Подружка, ты зачем воду вылила?" Отвечает: "А мне не надо".

----------

Neroli (23.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (23.07.2016), Дондог (23.07.2016), Кузьмич (28.07.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

я был бы классным наркоманом,
убийцей, извергом, скотом,
тупым, брутальным идиотом,
но интеллект сломал мне жизнь.

----------

Lion Miller (23.07.2016), Neroli (23.07.2016), Денис Евгеньев (25.07.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.07.2016), Дондог (24.07.2016), Кузьмич (28.07.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (24.07.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> я был бы классным наркоманом,
> убийцей, извергом, скотом,
> тупым, брутальным идиотом,
> но интеллект сломал мне жизнь.


Одна девушка забыла сделать ежедневное селфи и заболела критическим мышлением. 
Позже врачи обнаружили у нее логику. 
Берегите себя.

----------

Neroli (23.07.2016), Дондог (24.07.2016), Кузьмич (28.07.2016), Монферран (23.07.2016), Фил (24.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Что бы ни случилось, держите себя в руках! : )

----------

Анна А (28.07.2016), Ануруддха (26.07.2016)

----------


## Osh



----------

Lion Miller (27.07.2016), Антончик (27.07.2016), Ануруддха (26.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (26.07.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.07.2016), Дондог (26.07.2016), Кеин (27.07.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Савелов Александр (18.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (26.07.2016), Юй Кан (25.07.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Продолжение историй о бодхичитте в мире животных.

----------


## Georgiy

> Продолжение историй о бодхичитте в мире животных.


Юмор этой ссылки, по-видимому, в том, что львица была сыта, иначе она бы сама съела этого лисенка.  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Юмор этой ссылки, по-видимому, в том, что львица была сыта, иначе она бы сама съела этого лисенка.


Когда собака до смерти голодная, она отпихивает от посудины с молоком собственных новорожденных щенят. Но это уже другая история.  :Frown:

----------


## Georgiy

> Когда собака до смерти голодная, она отпихивает от посудины с молоком собственных новорожденных щенят. Но это уже другая история.


Та же самая, если бы львица и львята были голодны, то от лисенка ничего не осталось. Есть еще похожая история о львице и детеныше антилопы.
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/chuda2/post242962963/

он еще маленький и не понимает, кто перед ним, а она сыта...

----------


## Монферран

> Та же самая, если бы львица и львята были голодны, то от лисенка ничего не осталось.


Двое просветлённых в лодке посреди океана...

----------


## Georgiy

> Двое просветлённых в лодке посреди океана...


царская милость (раненной но сытой)и детское не-знание...

----------


## Монферран

> царская милость и детское не-знание...


Как бы да, но не только это - басня и т.п.

----------


## Georgiy

> Как бы да, но не только это - басня и т.п.


с антилопенком известная история, перед встречей с ним львица съела его мать

----------


## Georgiy

памяти (заблокированного на 10 дней) Монферрана  :Smilie: 

На подиуме

----------

Балдинг (27.10.2016), Дондог (27.07.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (27.07.2016), Юй Кан (27.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- И лучше пусть несчастный фотограф уступит мне путь! : )

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.07.2016), Дубинин (27.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

А чего, не бывает? Бывает же! : )

----------


## Юй Кан

Всегда восхищала -- и восхищает по сей день -- женская логика!
Раньше казалось, что они -- как мы, а теперь понил: мы -- сильно разные представители одного человеческого вида. : )
Так что если кто на этот пост обидится -- век не прощу!

----------

ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (16.08.2016), Дубинин (28.07.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Альбина (29.07.2016), Владимир Николаевич (28.07.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.07.2016), Дондог (28.07.2016), Дубинин (28.07.2016), Кеин (29.07.2016), Кузьмич (31.07.2016)

----------


## Дондог

Фантазии писателей Советской России: 
„В далекие времена, — говорят священные книги Бао-Дун, — когда Бадисатва [sic!], Будда, проходивший сквозь земные искушения, скитался по ветряным ущельям и снеговым горам Тибета, остановился он на ночлег в хижине одного из горных охотников. Дочь охотника — прекрасная Бао-Дун, с волосами мягче шелка и кожей белей молока, ласково приняла скитальца, накормила дзямбой и бараниной и приготовила место для сна. И отметил Бадисатва ее красоту в своем сердце и призвал к себе на ложе. Так проходящий через все предрешения прошел через грех земной любви. Так семя великого бога было заронено в утробе грешной женщины...
Продолжение тут: http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=1233

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2016), Кузьмич (31.07.2016)

----------


## Дондог

За это его обратили в дух, а он обратился в Будду. Кто не поклонялся ему в этом облике, того он губил. А кто поклонялся, того награждал богатством... Но трудно было найти, узнать Гуна-адхью в таком же Будде, как все. Галсан как-то говорил, что ему открыли тайну, будто Будды, в которых дух Гуна-адхьи, есть в дацане Кубера...
http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=1234

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> про гьялпо l]


Времена атеизма и всяких перекручиваний религий и народных историй.

Мне вот вспомнилось, как в начале девяностых один христианин рассказывал историю о том как воробьи Христа предали. Все историю уже не помню, она длинная и красочная, но суть заключалась в том что воробьи предатели Христа и их надо убивать.
Не знаю с какой он секты, но чтото протестантское : )

----------

Кеин (01.08.2016)

----------


## Дондог

> Не знаю с какой он секты, но чтото протестантское : )


А напоминает больше народно-православно-маоистское  :Confused:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А напоминает больше народно-православно-маоистское


Точно не православный и не католик. Он ещё говорил из какой  секты, сейчас уже точно не помню. В памяти вертится название но не хочу напраслину писать.
Может и корни маоизма оттуда  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Один из вопросов к президенту на пресс-конференции, организованной совместно с поисковой системой «Яндекс» и информационным агентством «Би-би-си», был: «Как Вы относитесь к пробуждению Ктулху?» Говоря о своём отношении к Ктулху, президент заявил, что с подозрением относится «ко всяким потусторонним силам». «Если кто-то хочет обратиться к истинным ценностям, то пусть лучше почитает Библию, Талмуд или Коран. Будет больше пользы», — сказал президент.

----------


## Юй Кан

А в конкурсе на самый краткий вопрос Президенту РФ некогда победил заданный ему по СМС: "Ты где?".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.07.2016), Дондог (01.08.2016), Дубинин (31.07.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Дондог (01.08.2016), Дубинин (01.08.2016), Кузьмич (05.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Извините, а вы меня до добра не доведёте?

----------

Анна А (04.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (01.08.2016), Дондог (01.08.2016), Кеин (03.08.2016), Кузьмич (05.08.2016), Паня (02.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.08.2016), Дондог (01.08.2016), Дубинин (01.08.2016), Кузьмич (05.08.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Osh (04.08.2016), Алик (01.08.2016), Дубинин (01.08.2016), Кеин (03.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов



----------

Кузьмич (05.08.2016), Максим& (03.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Пора наверно уже создавать отдельную колонку с таким название - Шутки Дмитрия Медведева.
От автора хита "Денег нет, но вы держитесь":-)

----------

Кузьмич (05.08.2016), Фил (04.08.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------


## Бхусуку



----------


## Альбина

Нhttps://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vjtfoo0UmUc

----------

Александр Фролов (04.08.2016), Дондог (04.08.2016), Дубинин (04.08.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Neroli (16.08.2016), Антончик (25.08.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Дондог (05.08.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (05.08.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Не могу не выложить.)
http://vk.com/wall-72831913_39306

----------

Дубинин (05.08.2016), Фил (05.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Киса кузькиной мамы.

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Дондог (05.08.2016), Кузьмич (05.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов



----------


## Кузьмич

> Пора наверно уже создавать отдельную колонку с таким название - Шутки Дмитрия Медведева.
> От автора хита "Денег нет, но вы держитесь":-)


Димон - совесть нации.

----------

Максим& (05.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Димон - совесть нации.



https://www.change.org/p/%D0%BF%D1%8...81%D1%82%D0%B8

----------

Дондог (05.08.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

Не-не-не, Дэвид Блейн! Это правильный премьер.

----------


## Юй Кан

Душевная лирика без политики и экономики. : )

Я зашла в автобус и села водителю на руки. Сказала, что я белая чайка. 
Вскоре мы подружились. Он тоже не отсюда.

----------

Vega (05.08.2016), Дубинин (05.08.2016), Кузьмич (07.08.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Душевная лирика без политики и экономики. : )
> 
> Я зашла в автобус и села водителю на руки. Сказала, что я белая чайка. 
> Вскоре мы подружились. Он тоже не отсюда.


Интересно,а как это она на руки села,если водитель ими 
баранку крутит...? Или я чето не понимаю или объясните -откуда я?
Юй Кан ,Напишите немедленно куда-нибудь чтобы  фразеологизм "сесть на ручки" исправили на "сесть на ножки".ну сколько можно...так вот аварии и случаются

----------

Кузьмич (07.08.2016), Шавырин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Интересно,а как это она на руки села,если водитель ими 
> баранку крутит...? Или я чето не понимаю или объясните -откуда я?
> Юй Кан ,Напишите немедленно куда-нибудь чтобы  фразеологизм "сесть на ручки" исправили на "сесть на ножки".ну сколько можно...так вот аварии и случаются


Пишу сюда же, конкретное объяснение.
1. У того водителя автобуса были (и, надеюсь, есть) не ручки, а руки. И на остановках, когда в автобус входит народ и птицы, ни баранку, ни чего ещё он не крутит.
2. Ему на руки села, как и было сказано, белая чайка, а не какая-нить шантрапа : ). И раз он её не согнал, значит, ей было можно и она никому/ничему не мешала. А будь она отсюда же (как, скажем, какая-нить местная альбина : ) -- у неё ничего не получилось бы.
3. Кому ситуация не нравится вплоть до стрёмности -- у того в этом вопросе с ЧЮ проблема и ему разрешается обсудить эту ситуацию сугубо заявительно: в ГИБДД.

А вот в тему "Юмор" в БФ такие сердитые претензии не принимаются, ибо изложенная а-нек-до-тич-на-я ситуация нравственно чистая, гуманная и даже дружелюбная.
Тут и сказке конец. : )

----------

Дубинин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Пишу сюда же, конкретное объяснение.
> 1. У того водителя автобуса были (и, надеюсь, есть) не ручки, а руки. И на остановках, когда в автобус входит народ и птицы, ни баранку, ни чего ещё он не крутит.
> 2. Ему на руки села, как и было сказано, белая чайка, а не какая-нить шантрапа : ). И раз он её не согнал, значит, ей было можно и она никому/ничему не мешала. А будь она отсюда же (как, скажем, какая-нить местная альбина : ) -- у неё ничего не получилось бы.
> 3. Кому ситуация не нравится вплоть до стрёмности -- у того в этом вопросе с ЧЮ проблема и ему разрешается обсудить эту ситуацию сугубо заявительно: в ГИБДД.
> 
> А вот в тему "Юмор" в БФ такие сердитые претензии не принимаются, ибо изложенная а-нек-до-тич-на-я ситуация нравственно чистая, гуманная и даже дружелюбная.
> Тут и сказке конец. : )


А не было вовсе никакой сеодитости,было любопытство,как вы это видите и уточнение.Теперь вот я знаю как это бывает.Я просто хотела посмотреть предыдущий видео танец и не вышло,наткнулась на вашу пару и задумалась,на какие части рук я смогла бы взгромоздиться.Есть вариант,что на плечи разве что.Вот оттого и вопрос был вам.А за пару я очень рада вообще-то.)  Осталось почувствовать себя белой чайкой.)).Юй Кан,кстати а почему белой,разве бывают другие чайки?

П.С.И ничего смешного в автобусе не происходило,а по-моему,даже очень все и серъезно.

----------

Шавырин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

https://thequestion.ru/questions/526...da-on-katitsya

----------

Александр Фролов (05.08.2016), Алик (07.08.2016), Альбина (05.08.2016), Дондог (05.08.2016), Дубинин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> https://thequestion.ru/questions/526...da-on-katitsya


Чето не очень верится конечно про то,что они жили,но мало ли..))
Вот это оч.понрааилось )Поэтому реакция у колобков была изумительной: летописец целыми днями пытался тыкать колобку в глаз палкой, но у него это никогда не получалось — глаза закрывались моментально."

----------

Шавырин (05.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А не было вовсе никакой сеодитости,было любопытство,как вы это видите и уточнение.Теперь вот я знаю как это бывает.Я просто хотела посмотреть предыдущий видео танец и не вышло,наткнулась на вашу пару и задумалась,на какие части рук я смогла бы взгромоздиться.Есть вариант,что на плечи разве что.Вот оттого и вопрос был вам.А за пару я очень рада вообще-то.)  Осталось почувствовать себя белой чайкой.)).Юй Кан,кстати а почему белой,разве бывают другие чайки?
> 
> П.С.И ничего смешного в автобусе не происходило,а по-моему,даже очень все и серъезно.


Вот хмурый лемур говорит:



Ибо бывают даже тёмные альбины ("альбина" значит "белая" : ), а уж чайки...



Много чего бывает... : )

----------

Альбина (06.08.2016), Кеин (07.08.2016), Максим& (06.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Чуток женского юморка. : )

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.08.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Вот хмурый лемур говорит:
> 
> 
> 
> Ибо бывают даже тёмные альбины ("альбина" значит "белая" : ), а уж чайки...
> 
> 
> 
> Много чего бывает... : )


Эх,ни фига себе.Ну уж если лемуры со мной заговорили,то вот им еж,почти колобок),корорый жрет кошачий корм моей плдружки,судя по колобкообразности жрет давно(слово есть тут не подходит,а подружка засекла только вчера его визит,до этого не понимая куда столько корма уходит.
https://youtu.be/c8gHir1NgGU
То что я темная,она же  белая (прям по Филу))),я давно знаю.

----------

Кузьмич (07.08.2016)

----------


## Дондог

И на русском:

----------

Балдинг (27.10.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.08.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Александр Фролов

Детские площадки

----------

Алик (07.08.2016), Антончик (25.08.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Дубинин (06.08.2016), Кузьмич (07.08.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Фил (06.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Ой, смотри: шампунь против выпадения волос!
-- Я тоже против выпадения волос, а что толку?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.08.2016), Дубинин (06.08.2016), Фил (06.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Детские площадки
> 
> [...]


Бобруйск ?

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Бобруйск ?


Не знаю что за город.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не знаю что за город.


Бобруйск? это не про город, это про видЕния  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Фролов (06.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У вас наверное сиддхи ясновидения, ну или сегодня на тот форум заглянули. Я эти фотографии увидел в сообщениях у Бобра, есть такой на :


Нет, без мистики : )
Заглянул, вот и спросил.

 Вы только эту ссылку нигде кроме раздела Юмор не размещайте, а здесь ей самое то  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Фролов (06.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Нет, без мистики : )
> Заглянул, вот и спросил.


Ясно, а то я уже было подумал реализация интуитивного прозрения от практики. Поначалу оно как, может быть слабая форма интуиции, ну а выше там более ясное виденье и чтение умов, и виденье происходящих событий, и узнавание будущего, всякие там пророчества).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ясно, а то я уже было подумал реализация интуитивного прозрения от практики. Поначалу оно как, может быть слабая форма интуиции, ну а выше там более ясное виденье и чтение умов, и виденье происходящих событий, и узнавание будущего, всякие там пророчества).


Прям по переводам конца 19 начала 20 веков, тогда лхатонг(випашьяна) переводили - _ясновидение_ : )

Чтото мне подсказывает, что и термины из современных переводов: _сверхъестественные способности, пустота, самобытие, ясный свет и т.д._ - через лет сто будут читаться с юмором : ) Возможно  интуиция? ; )

----------

Александр Фролов (06.08.2016), Дондог (06.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Прям по переводам конца 19 начала 20 веков, тогда лхатонг(випашьяна) переводили - _ясновидение_ : )
> 
> Чтото мне подсказывает, что и термины из современных переводов: _сверхъестественные способности, пустота, самобытие, ясный свет и т.д._ - через лет сто будут читаться с юмором : ) Возможно  интуиция? ; )


Всё может быть)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.08.2016)

----------


## Спокойный

http://lapsha.ru/a/87

----------

Ersh (07.08.2016), Дубинин (20.01.2018), Кеин (07.08.2016), Кузьмич (07.08.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Интересно,а как это она на руки села,если водитель ими 
> баранку крутит...? Или я чето не понимаю или объясните -откуда я?
> Юй Кан ,Напишите немедленно куда-нибудь чтобы  фразеологизм "сесть на ручки" исправили на "сесть на ножки".ну сколько можно...так вот аварии и случаются


Если руки заняты, то понятно, куда села девушка. И удобно, и приятно. Какой же я пошляк!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Бобруйск ?


Фота, где член - Ойропа, конечно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

> http://lapsha.ru/a/87


Мда, торпедированные корабли тонут быстрее, в т.ч. и авианосцы.  :Smilie:  Самое смешное, что ему 27, а выглядит на 40. "Но это не важно, мы все умрем". Если в ближайшие 20-30 лет буддисты не начнут жить и проповедовать свою дхамму-дхарму до 150-160 лет в здравом и трезвом уме и только за счет концентрации своего ума, то грош цена 2500 лет буддизма.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (07.08.2016)

----------


## Алик



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.08.2016), Дондог (07.08.2016), Дубинин (07.08.2016), Кеин (08.08.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

https://vk.com/rus2web

----------


## Georgiy

Попугай троллит котов, классно мяукает, паршивец  :Smilie: 




Общительный попугайчик

----------

Osh (14.08.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Скорбный хумор...

Полицейский составляет протокол осмотра:
— Мужчина, 40 лет, на голове следы множественных ударов тупым предметом (сковорода). Со слов жены, отказался покупать ей таблетки для похудания, заявив, что в их возрасте это уже без разницы. Так и запишем: са-мо-у-бий-ство.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2016), Дондог (12.08.2016), Дубинин (12.08.2016), Фил (13.08.2016)

----------


## Алик

Жил был в советское время молодой инженер. Женился, зарплата 120 рублей, а отдавать надо все деньги жене. Но ведь и пивка попить охота с друзьями, и сигареты. Не просить же по любому поводу у жены. Придумал он историю себе и объясняет жене: В армии, понимаешь, я танк разбил, и военкомат вычитает из зарплаты по 20 рублей в месяц. 
Ну жена, понятное дело, сознательная, долг перед Родиной прежде всего. 
Так прошло 10 лет, дети подрастают, расходы растут, жена возмутилась: - Виданное ли дело, 10 лет назад человек в армии ошибся, и столько лет вычитают по 20 рублей. Идем в военкомат, разбираться будем. Мужику страшно сознаваться, что столько лет обманывал семью, решил там на месте что нибудь придумать. 
Пришли в военкомат, зашли в кабинет, жена возмущенная излагает суть проблемы. Военком был мужик неглупый, выслушал, помолчал и говорит жене: - Подождите за дверью, а мы решим этот вопрос. Жена вышла, военком аж с места вскочил: - Как ты смеешь, сукин ты сын, у тебя двое детей, а ты у семьи отнимаешь. Я за подводную лодку по 10 рублей плачу, а ты за танк по 20. Виданое ли дело? Потом чуть успокоившись: - Как мужик мужика я тебя понимаю. Поэтому сделаем так. Я напишу тебе справку, но только для жены, и теперь будешь "платить" по 10 рублей, хватит тебе на пиво и сигареты. Так и сделали. Мужик выходит хмурый из кабинета. Жена с нетерпением и надеждой в глазах: - Ну как? 
Мужик раздраженно сует ей под нос справку: - Как, как. Вот так! Полюбуйся на свою работу! Дотрепалась! Еще червонец выписали!"

----------

Lion Miller (13.08.2016), Альбина (13.08.2016), Антончик (25.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.08.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.08.2016), Дондог (13.08.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

На пляже.
-- Женщина, но я женат!
-- Врёшь, подлец! На курорте вы все холостые!

----------

Антончик (25.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.08.2016), Дубинин (13.08.2016)

----------


## Osh



----------

Алик (14.08.2016), Антончик (25.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (14.08.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.08.2016), Дондог (14.08.2016), Кузьмич (14.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (14.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Девушка просто почёсывает слонёнка, почти всего-всего... : )

https://gif4.mycdn.me/image?t=46&bid...ArOgg6RHoKSevI

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.08.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.08.2016), Дубинин (14.08.2016), Кеин (17.08.2016)

----------


## Алик

"Сломай мозг" иностранцу! 

• Старый новый год 
• Принуждение к миру 
• Детская пластмассовая железная дорога 
• Свежие консервы 
• Незаконные бандформирования 
• Туалетная вода 
• Среднее ухо 
• Холодный кипяток 
• Ресторан Макдональдс 
• Сухое вино 
• Миротворческие войска 
• Истинная правда 
• Да нет наверное 
• Наверное, точно 
• Молочный зуб 
• Два градуса тепла 
• Начинают заканчиваться 
• Деревянный стеклопакет 
• Битый час! 
• У пациента сильная слабость 
• SMS—сообщение 
• Убить насмерть 
• Пойду съезжу в магазин 
• Сделай огонь тише! 
• Предельно допустимая норма 
• Смертная казнь 
• Руки не доходят посмотреть 
• Федеральная служба по контролю за оборотом наркотиков 
• Косил косой косой косой 
• Руки в ноги и вперёд!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.08.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.08.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> "Сломай мозг" иностранцу! 
> • У пациента сильная слабость


зачет!



из своего добавлю:




> есть есть ? есть нет! пить есть

----------

Алик (15.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (15.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Както немцев, немного знающих русский язык, пытался научить произносить слова: пень и орёл. Как ни старались, получалось : пен и орёль.
После моей фразы: Да нет же! , немецкие друзья надоолго задумались  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (15.08.2016), Анна А (18.08.2016), Дондог (15.08.2016)

----------


## Дондог

> "Сломай мозг" иностранцу! 
> • Принуждение к миру


Peace enforcement



> • Сухое вино


Dry wine.



> • Смертная казнь


Бывает несмертная.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.08.2016), Кузьмич (16.08.2016)

----------


## Альбина

http://vk.com/wall-65960786_73459

----------

Алик (17.08.2016), Анна А (18.08.2016), Дондог (17.08.2016), Дубинин (17.08.2016), Кеин (17.08.2016)

----------


## Алик

https://youtu.be/zewefhKGd6Y

----------

Анна А (18.08.2016), Дубинин (17.08.2016)

----------


## Lion Miller

Ну-ка стойка, стой-ка стойко!

----------

Дондог (17.08.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-fYmDqP37Y
2+2=5

----------

Анна А (18.08.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.08.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Дондог (21.08.2016), Дубинин (20.08.2016), Кеин (21.08.2016), Шенпен (25.08.2016)

----------


## Анна А

и смешно и жаль малыша...)

----------

Алик (21.08.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.08.2016), Дондог (21.08.2016), Юй Кан (20.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (25.08.2016), Алик (25.08.2016), Альбина (27.08.2016), Анна А (25.08.2016), Ануруддха (26.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2016), Говинда (26.08.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.08.2016), Дубинин (25.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

А вот ещё забавное, только не с пёсиками, а с птичками, хотя и без спец-асан... : )

----------


## Шенпен

График зависимости кролика от утки

----------

Lion Miller (26.08.2016), Алик (26.08.2016), Альбина (27.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (26.08.2016), Дубинин (26.08.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> График зависимости кролика от утки


Это птица или самолёт ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это птица или самолёт ?


Ракета  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (26.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Как говорят креационисты, чтобы убедиться в том, что Творец обладает чувством юмора, достаточно посмотреть на утконоса...

----------


## Шавырин

> Как говорят креационисты, чтобы убедиться в том, что Творец обладает чувством юмора, достаточно посмотреть на утконоса...


Цитата из фильма "Догма" ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Цитата из фильма "Догма" ?


Скажу "да" -- не смешно, скажу "нет" -- тем более...
И вообще меня другое заботит: как будет точнее -- _жутконос_ или _шутконос_?

----------

Паня (31.08.2016), Шавырин (28.08.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Скажу "да" -- не смешно, скажу "нет" -- тем более...
> И вообще меня другое заботит: как будет точнее -- _жутконос_ или _шутконос_?


Может тушко-жутконос  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smilie:  ?

----------

Юй Кан (28.08.2016)

----------


## Алик

Утконос идеально приспособлен для своей среды обитания, а вот зачем этот прекрасный нос ?...

Судя по грустному взгляду носителя - просто так (кстати, у дам  вполне себе прелестный носик).
https://youtu.be/vz05-D72s_A
 Кстати, могут нырять  и плыть  под водой до 20 метров, может, всё дело в носе ? Хотя, зачем им эти рекорды, если они едят листья, цветы и фрукты.

----------

Балдинг (27.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Утконос идеально приспособлен для своей среды обитания, а вот зачем этот прекрасный нос ?...
> .


Для ведения диспутов и дебатов : )

- Обезьяны-носачи никогда не дерутся. Свои споры решают они так: два самца садятся друг напротив друга - и давай кричать. Суть в том - кто кого перекричит, тот и победитель. А перекричит тот, у кого нос больше. Самец с меньшим носом после такой дуэли с позором бежит.(с)
http://pustunchik.ua/online-school/b...mavpyachi-nosi

Нос - резонатор, усилитель назальных звуков.

----------

Алик (29.08.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

А вот кому -- енотофф? : )
https://gif1.mycdn.me/image?t=46&bid...xF8QWNmeJO2Tsg
+
Памятка по выживанию среди енотов в походе. (Тут ещё и замечательный русский язык. : )

----------

Neroli (29.08.2016), Алик (29.08.2016)

----------


## Aion

Кшанти-парамита

----------

Алик (29.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2016), Кеин (30.08.2016), Юй Кан (29.08.2016)

----------


## Йен

Вот что значит - хорошая карма )

----------

Алик (29.08.2016), Анна А (12.09.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.08.2016), Кеин (30.08.2016), Кузьмич (04.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

И -- про Шамбалу! : )

Путешествует Николай Рерих по Тибету, ищет мистический город Шамбалу, обитель высшей мудрости. Год, два, три, но чувствует — она все ближе. И вот поднимается на гору, находит там спуск в пещеру, целый день спускается по нему и выходит в огромный зал. Вдоль стен рядами стоят тысячи буддийских монахов, тянут мантру «ОМ-м-м», а посреди пещеры — огромный, метров 30 высотой из цельного куска нефрита лингам.
И тихий голос звучит у Рериха над ухом:
— Николай?
— Да!
— Рерих?
— Да!
— А помнишь, как 17 ноября 1914-го года на углу Невского и Гороховой ты был послан извозчиком на ...?
— Ну, да…
— Поздравляю, ты пришел!

----------

Антончик (02.09.2016), Артур Гуахо (29.08.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.08.2016), Дубинин (03.09.2016), Кузьмич (04.09.2016), ПавелПас (10.11.2018), Чагна Дордже (30.08.2016), Шавырин (03.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Слоганное одностишие от В. Вишневского

Да, россиянин: в шоке не бываю...

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.09.2016)

----------


## Альбина

миром неизменно 
правят смерть и тлен
лишь одно нетленно
полиэтилен

----------

Neroli (04.09.2016), Vladiimir (04.09.2016), Алик (04.09.2016), Анна А (12.09.2016), Антончик (05.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2016), Денис Евгеньев (04.09.2016), Дубинин (05.09.2016), Кеин (05.09.2016)

----------


## Альбина

даже не знаю куда кинуть . может в юмор -самое то . ..может кого-то улыбнет.... по горячим следам.. :Smilie: 

-------------
Быть поэтом очень трудно 
и порой  невыносимо
Просто иногда ужасно 
В час рабочий быть рабом

Документы и расчеты
договоры и поставки
Я сижу как будто в школе
Лишь бы кончился урок

Так сдавала важный очень 
я экзамен в универе
Лето было зелень небо
Тупо было хоть убей

Мне скорее надо было
Раскрывать секреты Блока
Где фонарь и где аптека?
Лето.зелень небо, ширь

Я невольно замечала
 как соседка написала
У меня же три страницы
Не дотянут Блок никак

Я и в небо я и в зелень
Только птицы  с безмятежьем
Где ты страх мой за отметку
Где судьбы моей  кулак

Быть поэтом очень трудно
А порой невыносимо
Очень надо за работу 
Ну а я опять в тетрадь

Блок скажи мне наконец-то
Где фонарь, а где аптека
Потерялась я в пространстве
Не найду себя опять

----------

sergey (05.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016), Денис Васильевич (05.09.2016), Кеин (05.09.2016), Шавырин (06.09.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Псевдо Саваки

Великий буддийский учитель не повторяет слова писаний, а использует яркий стиль в попытках докричаться сквозь слой загрязнений, наросший на его учениках. С Кодо Саваки-роси я познакомился в 2009 году благодаря переводам его высказываний, которые размещались на сайте Антайдзи. Манера Саваки-роси, хоть и дошла до меня из третьих рук, сразу меня очаровала. И я пробовал ему подражать в этом шуточном тексте http://khong-ai.livejournal.com/5558.html .

Не так давно я подумал- а что бы сказал Кодо Саваки, доживи он до наших дней? Так появились эти высказывания. Не могу назвать себя их автором, так как я вдохновлялся словами Кодо Саваки, также не могу назвать их автором его. Пусть авторство принадлежит Псевдо Саваки, ведь был же в истории Псевдо Дионисий, пусть будет и Псевдо Саваки.

***
У тебя нет времени сидеть дза-дзэн, но ты бегаешь по улицам и ловишь покемонов. Подожди, когда придет момент твоей смерти, слуги Ямы тоже будут ловить тебя.
***
«Весь мир сошел с ума, они того и гляди начнут новую мировую войну». Но при этом ты хотел бы оказаться среди тех, кто победит в войне. Дзадзэн означает проиграть с самого начала и перестать думать о выигрыше и проигрыше. Пока ты думаешь, что «они сошли с ума», ты сам оказываешься на крючке своего «я».
***
В былые времена монахи часами сидели лицом к стене, сейчас люди сутками смотрят в экран компьютера или телефона.
***
Тысяча друзей на Фэйсбуке. В социальных сетях люди знакомятся, сходятся, женятся, изменяют друг другу и разводятся. Скоро наши аккаунты начнут самостоятельно рожать детей. Роботы победят нас не так, как в голливудском боевике о войне машин- нет, заурядный человек сам станет роботом и так без боя сдаст позиции.
***
Раньше сэссин был местом практики. Теперь люди едут в ритрит, чтобы разместить в инстаграмме «просветленные фото».
***
«Подожди, мне надо загуглить»- так заурядный человек думает, когда сталкивается с неизвестным. Заткнись и просто сиди дза-дзэн, тогда ты узнаешь, что в тебе уже есть знание всего.
***
Они принимают законы, по которым проповедовать можно только по разрешению. Я бы тоже запретил проповедовать буддизм заурядным людям, само присутствие Шакьямуни было проповедью. Проповедь- это не пересказ пыльных книг на память. Я могу просто сидеть дза-дзэн и это будет проповедь, на то, чтобы сидеть дза-дзэн, мне не нужно разрешение.
***
Она не ответила на твое сообщение и ты уже хнычешь: «О, она забыла меня! О, она разлюбила меня!». Даже если это и так- ты сам разве никогда не забывал живых существ, когда был в плену романтического угара? Теперь просто переживи это.
***
Они думают, что подражать Саваки- это старческое брюзжание и критика всего нового. Можно думать и так, но лучше подражать Шакьямуни и Саваки в сидении дза-дзэн.

----------

Lion Miller (06.09.2016), Neroli (07.09.2016), Алик (08.09.2016), Анна А (12.09.2016), Антончик (06.09.2016), Аше (06.09.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.09.2016), Кеин (07.09.2016), Паня (09.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Lion Miller (07.09.2016), Альбина (07.09.2016), Анна А (12.09.2016), Антончик (08.09.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Кеин (07.09.2016), Пема Ванчук (07.09.2016), Фил (08.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если на упаковке сока написано «Открывать здесь», специально открываю с другой стороны.
Не хватало еще, чтобы какая-то упаковка сока указывала мне, что и как делать!

----------

Антончик (08.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Если на упаковке сока написано «Открывать здесь», специально открываю с другой стороны.
> Не хватало еще, чтобы какая-то упаковка сока указывала мне, что и как делать!


на зло маме, на зло папе пойду с мокрыми ногами  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Жан-Батист

Коаны для начальных классов

----------

Алик (09.09.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016), Кеин (10.09.2016), Паня (09.09.2016), Юй Кан (08.09.2016)

----------


## Антончик

> Коаны для начальных классов


Там ещё было про "мир глазами кузнечика".
По моему вполне понятные простые творческие задания, которые почему-то у некоторых родилелей вызывают фрустрацию в духе "мы такое не курим"... ))

----------

Кузьмич (18.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (09.09.2016), Алик (09.09.2016), Анна А (12.09.2016), Ануруддха (12.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2016), Говинда (10.09.2016), Кузьмич (09.09.2016)

----------


## Shus

О форумных дискуссиях:

----------

Анна А (12.09.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Дубинин (09.09.2016), Кеин (10.09.2016), Кузьмич (09.09.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Коаны для начальных классов

----------

Neroli (14.09.2016), Анна А (12.09.2016), Антончик (09.09.2016), Ануруддха (10.09.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2016), Жан-Батист (09.09.2016), Кеин (10.09.2016), Кузьмич (09.09.2016), Паня (10.09.2016), Спокойный (02.11.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Антончик (12.09.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Денис Васильевич (10.09.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016), Паня (11.09.2016), Шуньшунь (10.09.2016)

----------


## Алик

> 


Оказывается, что все эти звуки всего лишь разновидности ёршиков для мытья бутылок :Smilie:

----------

Анна А (12.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.09.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016), Паня (11.09.2016), Пема Дролкар (10.09.2016), Юй Кан (10.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Оказывается, что все эти звуки всего лишь разновидности ёршиков для мытья бутылок


И нарисовать такое мог лишь искусственный разум... : )

----------

Кузьмич (18.09.2016)

----------


## Анна А

> Оказывается, что все эти звуки всего лишь разновидности ёршиков для мытья бутылок


...и разновидности кисточек от туши для ресниц  :Wink:

----------

Алик (12.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

И вообще:

----------

Ануруддха (14.09.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016)

----------


## Georgiy



----------

Ануруддха (14.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.09.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016), Юй Кан (14.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Neroli (16.09.2016), Антончик (13.12.2016), Дубинин (15.09.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Лежит лиса -- что колбаса.
Всех видит -- никого не обидит! : )

----------

Neroli (16.09.2016), Денис Евгеньев (14.10.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

Юмор китов (не мы над ними, а они над нами смеются, играют с нами)

Кит проплыл под туристической лодкой: видео
http://www.nat-geo.ru/planet/890612-...c-all-articles

Встреча туристов с китами: видео
http://www.nat-geo.ru/nature/902161-...c-all-articles

Синий кит элегантно «подшутил» над съемочной группой «Би-Би-Си», готовившей документальный фильм об этих млекопитающих.
http://www.nat-geo.ru/nature/653591-...zhurnalistami/

----------

Кузьмич (18.09.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Aion (17.09.2016), Алик (16.09.2016), Анна А (18.09.2016), Антончик (19.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2016), Кеин (17.09.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (16.10.2016), Шавырин (16.09.2016), Юй Кан (16.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (18.09.2016), Ануруддха (17.09.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Кеин (17.09.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016), Пема Дролкар (16.10.2016), Харуказе (18.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Кеин (17.09.2016), Кузьмич (18.09.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Это ж сансара сансарная !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Вижу, грош цена такому просветлению  :Smilie: .

----------

Шавырин (20.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------


## Шавырин



----------

Иван Денисов (07.10.2016)

----------


## Анна А



----------

Aion (25.09.2016), Алик (25.09.2016), Иван Денисов (07.10.2016), Шуньшунь (25.09.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Анна А (05.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (01.10.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.10.2016), Пема Дролкар (16.10.2016), Савелов Александр (15.10.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (01.10.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Анна А (05.10.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.10.2016), Савелов Александр (15.10.2016), Шуньшунь (05.10.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> 


Не знаю, шутка или нет, но Тольятти раньше назывался Ставрополь и был основан для калмыков.
Хоть и называли крещенными, но они не знали языка, и поэтому что такое христианство не понимали ни капли.  Единственное что от них осталось - это статуэтка Будды Вайрочаны. Её можно лицезреть в тольяттинском краеведческом музее. Она на фото слева внизу.



Ссылка на сайт музея.
http://tltmuseum.ru/istoricheskaya-e...avropolya.html

----------

Фил (06.10.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Исторический город Ставрополь-на-Волге ныне покоится на дне Жигулёвского моря (Куйышевского водохранилища), а Тольятти - новострой конца 50-х годов XX века.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2016), Фил (06.10.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Исторический город Ставрополь-на-Волге ныне покоится на дне Жигулёвского моря (Куйышевского водохранилища), а Тольятти - новострой конца 50-х годов XX века.


основатели предлагали даже название Епифания, что означает просветеление

----------


## Шавырин

Сказка о Красной шапочке от разных авторов.

Оскар Уайльд 
Волк. Извините, вы не знаете моего имени, но… 
Бабушка. О, не имеет значения. В современном обществе добрым именем пользуется тот, кто его не имеет. Чем могу служить? 
Волк. Видите ли … Очень сожалею, но я пришел, чтобы вас съесть. 
Бабушка. Как это мило. Вы очень остроумный джентльмен. 
Волк. Но я говорю серьезно. 
Бабушка. И это придает особый блеск вашему остроумию. 
Волк. Я рад, что вы не относитесь серьезно к факту, который я только что вам сообщил. 
Бабушка. Нынче относиться серьезно к серьезным вещам — это проявление дурного вкуса. 
Волк. А к чему мы должны относиться серьезно? 
Бабушка. Разумеется к глупостям. Но вы невыносимы. 
Волк. Когда же Волк бывает несносным? 
Бабушка. Когда надоедает вопросами. 
Волк. А женщина? 
Бабушка. Когда никто не может поставить ее на место. 
Волк. Вы очень строги к себе. 
Бабушка. Рассчитываю на вашу скромность. 
Волк. Можете верить. Я не скажу никому ни слова (съедает ее). 
Бабушка. (из брюха Волка). Жалко, что вы поспешили. Я только что собиралась рассказать вам одну поучительную историю. 


Виктор Гюго 
Красная Шапочка задрожала. Она была одна. Она была одна, как иголка в пустыне, как песчинка среди звезд, как гладиатор среди ядовитых змей, как сомнабула в печке… 

Джек Лондон 
Но она была достойной дочерью своей расы; в ее жилах текла сильная кровь белых покорителей Севера. Поэтому, и не моргнув глазом, она бросилась на волка, нанесла ему сокрушительный удар и сразу же подкрепила его одним классическим апперкотом. Волк в страхе побежал. Она смотрела ему вслед, улыбаясь своей очаровательной женской улыбкой.

Оноре де Бальзак 

Волк достиг домика бабушки и постучал в дверь. Эта дверь была сделана в середине 17 века неизвестным мастером. Он вырезал ее из модного в то время канадского дуба, придал ей классическую форму и повесил ее на железные петли, которые в свое время, может быть, и были хороши, но ужасно сейчас скрипели. На двери не было никаких орнаментов и узоров, только в правом нижнем углу виднелась одна царапина, о которой говорили, что ее сделал собственной шпорой Селестен де Шавард — фаворит Марии Антуанетты и двоюродный брат по материнской линии бабушкиного дедушки Красной Шапочки. В остальном же дверь была обыкновенной, и поэтому не следует останавливаться на ней более подробно.

Габриэль Гарсия Маркес 

Пройдет много лет, и Волк, стоя у стены в ожидании расстрела, вспомнит тот далекий вечер когда Бабушка съела столько мышьяка с тортом, сколько хватило бы, чтобы истребить уйму крыс. Но она как ни в чем не бывало терзала рояль и пела до полуночи. Через две недели Волк и Красная Шапочка попытались взорвать шатер несносной старухи. Они с замиранием сердца смотрели, как по шнуру к детонатору полз синий огонек. Они оба заткнули уши, но зря, потому что не было никакого грохота. Когда Красная Шапочка осмелилась войти внутрь, в надежде обнаружить мертвую Бабушку, она увидела, что жизни в ней хоть отбавляй: старуха в изорванной клочьями рубахе и обгорелом парике носилась туда-сюда, забивая огонь одеялом.

Лев Николаевич Толстой 
Тихим, летним утром природа благоухала всеми запахами весны. Глубокое, голубое небо озарилось на востоке первыми лучами просыпающегося солнца. Баронесса Красная_шапочка взяла корзинку с пирожками и вышла в лес. На ней было одето чудное булое платье, украшенное чистыми слезами бусин жемчуга. На прекрасной головке красной шапочки была модная шапочка, итальянской соломки, прекрасные белые руки 
были обтянуты изящными перчатками, белого батиста. На ногах были обуты туфельки, тончайшей работы. Девушка вся светилась в лучах раннего солнца и порхала по лесной тропинке, как сказочный белый мотылек, оставляя за собой флер прекрасных француских духов. 
Граф Волк имел обыкновение просыпаться рано. Не пользуясь услугами денщика, он поднялся, оделся по-обыкновению скромно, и приказал запрягать. Легко позавтракав, он выехал в лес. 

Федор Михайлович Достоевский 
Волкольников проснулся хмурым летним утром, в своей угловой, стылой комнатенке. Настроение его было мрачно. Постоянные финансовые трудности, вызваные дорогой столичной жизнью, скудность питания доводили его порой до полного отвращения к жизни. Единственным средством спасти свое положение виделось ему кража. Стяжать деньги было просто. Известно было, что некая особа, регулярно ходит черех лес. Имея в корзинке под пирожками известные суммы. Он решился. По какому-то странному наитию 
выходя из дома он сунул под тулуп топор. 
На темной тропинке показался чей-то силуэт. Волкольников кинулся к нему, пытаясь вырвать из рук корзинку. Завязалась борьба. Силы оказались неравны, Волкольников чувствовал, что его сейчас скрутят. Тогда он вытащил топор и с размаху стукнул два раза. Тело соперника обмякло. 
Оказалось, что денег в корзинке нет. И его противником была старуха. Волкольников почувствовал, что земля уходит из-под ног. 
Двумя месяцами спустя «Ведомости» писали в разделе «Проишествия», что в Неве всплыл труп пропавшего Волкольникова. 

Дж. Р. Р. Толкин 
Сразу за домом Красной Шапочки начинался лес. Лес этот был одним из немногочисленных ныне осколков Великого Леса, покрывавшего некогда все Средьземелье — давно, еще до наступления Великой Тьмы. Когда-то в прежние времена, оказавшись на опушке этого леса в час захода Солнца, в лесу этом можно было услышать песню на Синдарине — языке той ветви Перворожденных, что никогда не покидали пределов смертных земель и не видели света Закатного Края. Но с приходом Великого Врага веселый народец покинул Лес, и ныне его населяли злые, коварные существа, самыми страшными из которых были Волки, говорившие на почти забытом ныне Черном наречии — языке, созданном Врагом в глубинах Сумеречной страны для ее обитателей. 

Ильф и Петров 
В половине двенадцатого с северо-запада, со стороны деревни Чмаровки, в Старгород вошла молодая особа лет двадцати восьми. За ней бежал беспризорный Серый Волк. 
— Тетя! — весело кричал он. — Дай пирожок! 
Девушка вынула из кармана налитое яблоко и подала его беспризорному, но тот не отставал. Тогда девушка остановилась, иронически посмотрела на Волка и воскликнула: 
— Может быть, тебе дать еще ключ от квартиры, где бабушка спит? 
Зарвавшийся Волк понял всю беспочвенность своих претензий и немедленно отстал.

https://vk.com/desyataya_muza

----------

Aion (06.10.2016), Дубинин (06.10.2016), Фил (06.10.2016), Шуньшунь (06.10.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А не судите)))



И все мы гении))) я давно это подозревала) Наш великодушный дедушка Эйнштэйн :Kiss:

----------

Кеин (12.10.2016), Шуньшунь (11.10.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2016), Кеин (12.10.2016), Фил (12.10.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------


## Aion



----------

Алексей Л (21.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2016), Дубинин (15.10.2016), Кеин (16.10.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2016), Юй Кан (16.10.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Дубинин (15.10.2016), Кеин (16.10.2016), Кузьмич (09.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (16.10.2016), Шуньшунь (15.10.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (16.10.2016), Дубинин (15.10.2016), Кеин (16.10.2016), Кузьмич (09.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (16.10.2016), Шуньшунь (15.10.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 


По ассоциации...

Константы Ильдефонс Галчинский

*САТИРА НА БОЖЬЮ КОРОВКУ*

Живет же такое на белом свете!
(До этого, видно, сидело в буфете.)
Ишь, спинопузая мелочь! 

Ножки какие-то, какие-то точки,
и пахнет, к тому же, как дно от бочки, —
мерзость! 

Сидел человек сосредоточенно,
и — на тебе: вдруг, во время рабочее
такое вот зрит воочью. 

Секундочку, милые, объясните вы мне,
по какому праву — зимой, на стене?!
Ну, летом — в порядке вещей! 

Другое дело, ежели летом,
тогда и мухе позволено это,
и вообще. 

Нет, я призываю всех энтомологов
и прочих исследователей скота безрогого
точней подойти к слову: 

переименовать (и причем срочно!)
тварь эту вредную и нерабочую
в божью, но не корову. 

Иначе зачем же время бесценное
свое потратил я тут вот, в Щецине,
ломая над этим голову?!

1949 г.

----------

Aion (16.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Дубинин (21.10.2016), Паня (22.10.2016), Шавырин (21.10.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Aion (25.10.2016), Алик (21.10.2016), Альбина (29.10.2016), Аше (21.10.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2016), Дубинин (21.10.2016), Фил (21.10.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Дакини "Культурной революции"



В левой руке «Цитатник Председателя Мао» как источник истинного знания, нога "метода" попирает сочинения ревизионистов как обоснование необходимости политических репрессий, а нога "мудрости" - деньги, призывая к пролетарскому аскетизму.

----------

Aion (25.10.2016), Алексей Л (25.10.2016), Аше (25.10.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.10.2016), Дубинин (25.10.2016), Фил (25.10.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2016), Чагна Дордже (26.10.2016)

----------


## Aion

Победитель дизайн-проекта "Два косаря":

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.10.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.10.2016), Кеин (26.10.2016), Кузьмич (31.10.2016), Пема Дролкар (14.11.2016), Сергей Хос (25.10.2016), Чагна Дордже (26.10.2016)

----------


## Андрей П.

Вопрос для теста по русскому языку для иностранцев.

ДОПОЛНИТЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ:

________ стоял ларёк с надписью "ШАВЕРМА".

(А) В Москве на вокзале 
(Б) На вокзале в Москве 
(В) На московском вокзале 
(Г) На Московском вокзале

----------

Алик (26.10.2016), Кузьмич (03.11.2016), Фил (25.10.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Я приняла решение больше не материться. Теперь сижу и молчу. Мне больше нечего сказать этому миру...

----------

Алексей Л (27.10.2016), Балдинг (27.10.2016), Дубинин (27.10.2016), Кузьмич (31.10.2016), Шуньшунь (27.10.2016)

----------


## Балдинг

> миром неизменно 
> правят смерть и тлен
> лишь одно нетленно
> полиэтилен


Sorry за off. Возможно будет любопытно. Однажды наблюдал разлагающийся полиэтиленовый пакет. Запах при этом довольно сильный и по своему характерный. Это было давно и некоторым образом изменило виртуальную модель мироздания в сознании.

----------


## Альбина

> Sorry за off. Возможно будет любопытно. Однажды наблюдал разлагающийся полиэтиленовый пакет. Запах при этом довольно сильный и по своему характерный. Это было давно и некоторым образом изменило виртуальную модель мироздания в сознании.

----------

Алик (29.10.2016), Дубинин (28.10.2016), Юй Кан (28.10.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Aion (31.10.2016), Georgiy (01.11.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.10.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2016), Шуньшунь (29.10.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Georgiy (01.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016), Дубинин (31.10.2016), Кеин (01.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кузьмич (09.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Сансара)

----------

Алик (03.11.2016), Говинда (11.11.2016), Фил (04.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Такое ощущение, что приходили коллекторы и хотели напугать!

----------


## Алик

А ведь и так бывает ( а ведь тоже сансара) :

----------

Neroli (06.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2016), Говинда (11.11.2016), Кузьмич (09.11.2016), Паня (08.11.2016), Фил (05.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2016)

----------


## Алик



----------

Neroli (06.11.2016), Shus (05.11.2016), Кеин (08.11.2016), Кузьмич (09.11.2016), Паня (08.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2016), Шуньшунь (05.11.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Называиццо: "Ну ни фига себе! %)".

----------

Ануруддха (09.11.2016), Кузьмич (09.11.2016), Паня (08.11.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вопрос для теста по русскому языку для иностранцев.
> 
> ДОПОЛНИТЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ:
> 
> ________ стоял ларёк с надписью "ШАВЕРМА".
> 
> (А) В Москве на вокзале 
> (Б) На вокзале в Москве 
> (В) На московском вокзале 
> (Г) На Московском вокзале


Уточните, иностранцы должны знать, что в Москве было бы написано "ШАУРМА", а Московский вокзал находится в Санкт-Петербурге?

----------


## Андрей П.

> Уточните, иностранцы должны знать, что в Москве было бы написано "ШАУРМА", а Московский вокзал находится в Санкт-Петербурге?


Да, в рамках шутки.

----------


## Жан-Батист

> Уточните, иностранцы должны знать, что в Москве было бы написано "ШАУРМА", а Московский вокзал находится в Санкт-Петербурге?


...иначе всякий иностранец, попавший в Россию, сгинет где-то под Смоленском

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Уточните, иностранцы должны знать, что в Москве было бы написано "ШАУРМА", а Московский вокзал находится в Санкт-Петербурге?


Потестировал на знакомой китаянке-русистке, оказалось, знает  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion



----------

sergey (13.11.2016), Алик (13.11.2016), Альбина (13.11.2016), Аше (13.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.11.2016), Дубинин (13.11.2016), Кузьмич (20.11.2016), Фил (13.11.2016), Харуказе (13.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Уточните, иностранцы должны знать, что в Москве было бы написано "ШАУРМА", а Московский вокзал находится в Санкт-Петербурге?


Там, где я видел это, было написано, что это один из вопросов для самых "верхних" уровней знания языка. )

----------


## Альбина

М.к.-очень по буддийски.)

----------

Антончик (14.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.11.2016), Говинда (17.11.2016), Кузьмич (20.11.2016), Паня (14.11.2016), Фил (13.11.2016), Шуньшунь (14.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Ну там вообще минут на 15-20 даже хватит!  :Smilie: 
Или несколько часов по 3 минуты сделать.
Перерыв на медитацию.

----------


## Алик

Идут дочка с отцом из крематория и несут в урне прах усопшей тещи.
Дочка говорит:
- Пап, давай урну эту поставим на пианино, и когда я буду играть, ей будет приятно - ведь при жизни она любила меня послушать...
Отец:
- Нет уж, дочка. Мы её засыплем в песочные часы, пускай еще поработает!

----------

Паня (14.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (14.11.2016), Фил (13.11.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Кузьмич (20.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (14.11.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Алик (14.11.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.11.2016), Кузьмич (20.11.2016), Шуньшунь (14.11.2016), Юй Кан (14.11.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вопрос для теста по русскому языку для иностранцев.
> 
> ДОПОЛНИТЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ:
> 
> ________ стоял ларёк с надписью "ШАВЕРМА".
> 
> (А) В Москве на вокзале 
> (Б) На вокзале в Москве 
> (В) На московском вокзале 
> (Г) На Московском вокзале


Я бы не советовала инстранцам вообще узнавать, что такое Шаверма) Хоть они и застрахованы в своих путешествиях)

----------


## Aion



----------

Neroli (14.11.2016), Алик (15.11.2016), Антончик (15.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.11.2016), Дубинин (14.11.2016), Кузьмич (20.11.2016), Юй Кан (14.11.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Было у психолога четверо детей. Двоих он крестил, а двоих оставил в качестве контрольной группы.

----------

Aion (16.11.2016), Антончик (15.11.2016), Ануруддха (14.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.11.2016), Дубинин (14.11.2016), Кузьмич (20.11.2016), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Паня (14.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2016), Чагна Дордже (15.11.2016)

----------


## Антончик

> Было у психолога четверо детей. Двоих он крестил, а двоих оставил в качестве контрольной группы.


слишком маленькие выборки, статистической значимости нехватает )

----------


## Андрей П.

>

----------

Aion (16.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2016), Кузьмич (20.11.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> слишком маленькие выборки, статистической значимости нехватает )


А не над быть жадным, тогда всем всего хватит. : ))

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Кузьмич (20.11.2016), ПавелПас (09.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Алик (17.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2016), Дубинин (17.11.2016)

----------


## Алик



----------

Кузьмич (20.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2016), Шуньшунь (18.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Как в кукольном театре Образцова- вспомнилось: "Фемида Иванна- голубушка- вы готовы?"  "(женским басом)- Я готова.."

----------


## Сергей Хос



----------

Алик (20.11.2016), Альбина (20.11.2016), Антончик (21.11.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.12.2016), Дубинин (20.11.2016), Кузьмич (20.11.2016), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (07.12.2016), Шуньшунь (20.11.2016)

----------


## Алик



----------

Olle (22.11.2016), Альбина (22.11.2016), Артур Гуахо (22.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2016), Дубинин (22.11.2016), Иван Денисов (23.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (07.12.2016), Шуньшунь (23.11.2016), Юй Кан (07.09.2018)

----------


## Борис Оширов

— Сынок, подойди сюда, от тебя несёт просветлением? Ты что, опять ломал стереотипы и абстрагировался от суеты?
— Нет, это пацаны ломали, а я рядом копался в обыденности.

----------

Альбина (22.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2016), Дубинин (22.11.2016), Иван Денисов (23.11.2016)

----------


## Иван Денисов



----------

Алик (23.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Деньги портят людей. Потому народ у нас в общей массе хороший.

----------


## Дубинин

Осторожней с  марупой!

----------

Альбина (25.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.12.2016), Шуньшунь (30.11.2016)

----------


## Алик



----------

Пема Дролкар (07.12.2016), Шуньшунь (30.11.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс



----------

Альбина (01.12.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.12.2016)

----------


## Алик



----------

Olle (01.12.2016), Дубинин (01.12.2016), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (01.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Это такое счастье,когда тебя ждут дома.

----------

Алик (02.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2016), Дубинин (02.12.2016), Паня (02.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (07.12.2016), Фил (02.12.2016), Юй Кан (04.12.2016)

----------


## Андрей П.



----------

Алик (02.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

Вы никогда не задумывались о чем разговаривают птицы? 
(вот две особи,я летом подсмотрела, на фоумчан похожи, даже сидят на проводах под напряжением и трещат так-же)) Вот о чем они?))

----------

Шавырин (04.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы никогда не задумывались о чем разговаривают птицы? 
> (вот две особи,я летом подсмотрела, на фоумчан похожи, даже сидят на проводах под напряжением и трещат так-же)) Вот о чем они?))

----------

Neroli (05.12.2016), Мяснов (04.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> 


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Дубинин (04.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

>

----------

Альбина (04.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Вложение 20934

----------


## Дубинин

И снова к вопросу о карме и тяжкой женской доле:

----------

Алик (05.12.2016), Мяснов (05.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

>

----------

Мяснов (05.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> 


вообще-то уже зимняя началась у всех нормальных людей..если что :Stick Out Tongue:  (уж пять дней как)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Olle (05.12.2016), Алик (05.12.2016), Альбина (05.12.2016), Балдинг (16.05.2017), Дубинин (05.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (07.12.2016), Савелов Александр (19.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2016), Шуньшунь (05.12.2016)

----------


## Алик



----------

Neroli (05.12.2016), Альбина (05.12.2016), Дубинин (05.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (07.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2016)

----------


## Уроил Зена



----------

Шуньшунь (06.12.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

> Ай малаца!...


Оказывается, это очень опасная шутка. По мнению биолога, кенгуру опешило и поэтому не дало как следует сдачи




> «Парню крупно повезло, — утверждает Марко. — Нанеси кенгуру ответный удар ногой, он мог бы выпустить ему кишки. При этом животное очевидно опешило. Реакция получилась вроде: «Эй, что это было вообще?» Выглядит все это довольно забавно, но на самом деле ситуация была очень опасной. Понятно, что парень был на адреналине, им двигало стремление спасти собаку, но так или иначе я бы не советовал действовать аналогичным образом».


http://www.nat-geo.ru/nature/962095-...c-all-articles

если бы не опешило, то могло быть, как показано здесь
https://youtu.be/WCcLMNcWZOc

----------

Амв (07.12.2016), Дубинин (06.12.2016), Шуньшунь (06.12.2016)

----------


## Фил



----------

Lion Miller (06.12.2016), Алик (07.12.2016), Альбина (06.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.12.2016), Дубинин (06.12.2016), Кеин (16.12.2016), ПавелПас (09.11.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

- Высокодуховный человек в какой-то момент понимает, что всё в этом мире мрак и тлен. Он облекается в скорбь и отрекается от мира.
- А потом?
- А потом он постигает, что всякий мрак и тлен - иллюзия, все страдания - сплошная видимость, и нет никакого мира и никаких страданий.
- А потом?
- Потом он осознает, что зло и страдания, хоть и иллюзорные, всё же вполне реальны, ибо пустота есть форма, как сказано в одном древнем тексте.
- А потом?
- Потом на него нисходит озарение, что реальность иллюзорного страдания не отменяет его условности и несубстанциональности. Всё есть сияние свободы, а тьма - лишь тень, делающая этот свет ярче.
- А потом?
- Потом он снова понимает, что условность реальности иллюзорного страдания...
- Нет, ты мне скажи, а что там, в самом конце?
- А вот так всё и крутится, пока он не помрет, либо пока ему не надоест быть высокодуховным человеком.

----------

Neroli (07.12.2016), Андрей П. (13.12.2016), Антарадхана (08.12.2016), Антончик (07.12.2016), Ануруддха (07.12.2016), Дубинин (07.12.2016), Жан-Батист (07.12.2016), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Паня (09.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (07.12.2016), Фил (07.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (07.12.2016), Шуньшунь (07.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Lion Miller (07.12.2016), Алик (08.12.2016), Амв (07.12.2016), Антончик (07.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.12.2016), Дубинин (07.12.2016), Кеин (16.12.2016), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Паня (09.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (07.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2016), Шавырин (08.12.2016), Шуньшунь (07.12.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тусовка. : )

----------

Aion (12.12.2016), Алик (07.12.2016), Альбина (08.12.2016), Ануруддха (08.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.12.2016), Дубинин (07.12.2016), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Паня (09.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (07.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (08.12.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Тусовка. : )


Скорее аэропорт ))

----------

Алик (08.12.2016), Альбина (08.12.2016), Дубинин (07.12.2016), Паня (09.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (08.12.2016), Шуньшунь (08.12.2016)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Древнейший прикол, но тем не менее:



Вашему вниманию предоставляется типология людей в двух крайних формах, которых можно встретить в различных дхарма-центрах различных уважаемых традиций. Любые совпадения с реальными людьми не случайны, а говорят кое о чём. Пожалуйста, не воспринимайте это слишком серьезно. Да пребудет с вами Мудрость и чувство юмора! :-)

ТХЕРАВАДА

(1) Домашний практик.

Всю свою жизнь жаловался на жизнь. Теперь медитирует в перерывах между чтением Парибка и Андросова. Считает, что учение Будды истинно, потому что оно верно. Придаёт медитативным переживаниям катастрофическое значение, но на людях говорит об обратном. Брезгует общением с ламаистами, махаянистами и христианами. Не любит слов "химия, хитрость, хирург, хижина". Считает их оскорбительными и унижающими достоинство слушающего. Склонен к пессимизму и самобичеванию. Наивен.

(2) Интернетовый практик.

Всю свою жизнь просидел за компьютером. Теперь медитирует на страницах интернет-форумов. Считает, что учение Будды истинно, потому что правильно понимает его лишь он сам. Не придает медитативным переживаниям никакого значения, потому что никогда их не имел. Обожает общаться с ламаистами, махаянистами и христианами, доказывая почему они неправы. Любит слова "химия, хитрость, хирург, хижина", так как это лишний повод написать модератору. Склонен к спорам и провокациям. Изворотлив.

ДЗЭН

(1) Замороженный практик.

Всю свою жизнь просидел в дзадзен. Делает перерывы между дзадзен только на еду и нужду. Во время еды мечтает достигнуть просветления путем дзадзен. По жизни заторможен и долго думает. Иногда зависает во время разговора, уставившись в одну точку. Инертен.

(2) Прорубанный практик.

Всю свою жизнь разгадывал коаны. Пока не понял, что ничего понять невозможно. Между ассоциативной болтовней делает редкие перерывы на чтение Догена, если делает вообще. Любит поучать людей и говорить загадками. Склонен к непредсказуемому поведению и угрозам "бамбуком хрясь". Надоедлив.

ГЕЛУГПА

(1) Улыбающийся практик.

Всю свою прошлую жизнь изучал Ламрим. Всю свою текущую жизнь изучает Ламрим. Всю свою следующую жизнь планирует изучать Ламрим. В свободное от учебы время любит медитировать на пустоту ложки чашки и цитировать Геше Тинлея. Склонен к услужливости и улыбчивости, но когда никто не видит превращается в страшного дядьку с рогами и кормит воображаемых сущностей. Незаметен.

(2) Хмурый практик.

Всю свою прошлую жизнь изучал Ламрим. Всю свою текущую жизнь изучает Ламрим. Теперь отчаянно понимает, что всю свою следующую жизнь придется изучать Ламрим. В свободное от изучения Ламрима время любит рассказывать про пуленепробиваемые мантры и летающие пурбы. Склонен к шаманизму, и в любой момент может превратиться во что угодно, чтобы подчинить кого надо. Недоверчив.

КАРМА-КАГЬЮ (ОЛЕ НИДАЛ)

(1) Задумчивый практик

Всю свою жизнь задумывался над смыслом бытия. После лекции Ламы Оле понял, что должен прочитать все его книги, но прочитав их очень пожалел об этом, так как узнал, что ничего другого читать нельзя. В перерывах между перечитыванием книг Ламы Оле медитирует на Кармапу под диктовку аудиозаписи Ламы Оле. Склонен к задумчивости, но в общении с людьми демонстрирует экспрессию и видимость всезнания. Фанатичен.

(2) Крутой практик

Всю свою жизнь считал себя крутым. Случайно попав на лекцию Ламы Оле решил, что может стать еще круче. После посещения курса Пховы решил, что чем больше дырка в голове, тем больше нектара можно получить от Будды Амитабхи, что само по-себе круто. Любит рассказывать насколько это круто, быть учеником Лама Оле Нидала. В неформальной обстановке демонстрирует художественный свист дыркой от Пховы, что безусловно очень круто. Комичен.

НИНГМАПА

(1) Тихопомешавшийся практик.

Всю свою жизнь бубнил мантры и представлял цветные картинки божеств. Бубнит мантры даже на унитазе и на ретритах разных учителей. Живет в фантазиях похожих на мандалы и боится прогневать йидама/дакини/защитников. Склонен к поиску нарушений самай. Осторожен.

(2) Буйнопомешавшийся практик.

Всю свою жизнь бубнил мантры и представлял цветные картинки божеств. После случайного вхождения праны в центральный канал перестал бубнить мантры, и начал их выкрикивать на улицах и ретритах. Считает себя божеством и просит называть себя его именем. Живет в поисках очередной дакини для тантрического соития. Склонен к буйствам и угрожанию высшими силами. Вспыльчив.

ДЗОГЧЕН-ОБЩИНА

(1) Испражняющийся практик.

Всю свою жизнь страдал от запоров тела, речи и ума. Теперь испражняется телом, речью и умом везде, где можно и особенно в общине. Любит самосовершенно насмехаться над буддийскими путями и выходить за пределы приличия. Склонен к изначально чистому пьянству, беспорядочному сексу и стёбу над ближним, ссылаясь при этом на ригпа и Пелевина. Вне общины выдает себя за обывателя. Надменен.

(2) Сотрудничающий практик.

Всю свою жизнь любил шумные компании и тусовки. Теперь делает вид, что сотрудничает везде, где можно и особенно, когда все смотрят. Любит призывать к сотрудничеству, когда не о чем поговорить. Склонен к самосовершенным интригам и общественным собраниям. Вне общины выдаёт себя за посетителя кружка тибетской вышивки. Двуличен.

----------

Lion Miller (09.12.2016), Альбина (08.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2016), Дубинин (08.12.2016), Савелов Александр (19.05.2020), Сергей Бугаев (30.12.2021), Чагна Дордже (08.12.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Альбина (09.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.12.2016), Дубинин (08.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Виктор О (08.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2016), Кеин (16.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (08.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (09.12.2016), Андрей П. (13.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.12.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.12.2016), Дубинин (09.12.2016), Кеин (16.12.2016), Харуказе (09.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.12.2016), Шавырин (09.12.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Lion Miller (10.12.2016), Антончик (13.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.12.2016), Кеин (16.12.2016), Шуньшунь (10.12.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (12.12.2016), Андрей П. (13.12.2016), Антончик (13.12.2016), Кеин (16.12.2016)

----------


## Андрей П.



----------

Альбина (14.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.12.2016), Дубинин (13.12.2016), Фил (14.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2016), Шавырин (15.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

(О сегодняшней погоде :Smilie: .)
Гуляла сегодня с удовольствием.Через десять минут удовольствие заныло и  стало просить зайти меня в самый первый магазин   .

----------

Фил (14.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

шутка выше -про погоду-про самое ясное и постоянное ,настоящее и не искаженное. (для тех,кто на бронепоезде ездеет-шоппинг тут вообще мимо проходил. ).

----------


## Georgiy

> шутка выше -про погоду-про самое ясное и постоянное ,настоящее и не искаженное. (для тех,кто на бронепоезде ездеет-шоппинг тут вообще мимо проходил. ).


 :Big Grin:

----------

Альбина (15.12.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Neroli (15.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2016), Кеин (16.12.2016), Фил (16.12.2016)

----------


## Neroli

Оно круглое на постель в форме колеса?

----------


## Шавырин

> Оно круглое на постель в форме колеса?


Не могу знать , ибо картинку взял с группы вайшванов  :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------


## Shus



----------

Neroli (16.12.2016), Алик (16.12.2016), Альбина (16.12.2016), Антончик (16.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2016), Дубинин (16.12.2016), Кеин (16.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

кто давно не смотрел захаровский шедевр.

----------

Дубинин (18.12.2016), Шуньшунь (18.12.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Olle (19.12.2016)

----------


## Жан-Батист



----------

Алик (20.12.2016), Альбина (20.12.2016), Артур Гуахо (21.12.2016), Дубинин (20.12.2016), Кеин (20.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2016)

----------


## Алик



----------

Shus (20.12.2016), Альбина (20.12.2016), Дубинин (20.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (20.12.2016), Амв (11.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (20.12.2016), Дубинин (20.12.2016), Жан-Батист (20.12.2016), Фил (20.12.2016), Шуньшунь (26.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Сильно извеняюсь за постороннее.. Но вот чудесное название этой темы темы- преследует: уже раз десятый натыкаюсь и читаю:" к вопросу о патологической теории ног"
(расшатали таки крышу буддейцы )

----------

Алик (20.12.2016), Альбина (21.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (20.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

Децтво интровертов... :Cry:

----------

Алик (21.12.2016), Антончик (23.12.2016), Ануруддха (23.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2016), Дубинин (21.12.2016), Паня (24.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

:Smilie:

----------

Алик (21.12.2016), Альбина (22.12.2016), Дубинин (21.12.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Галич Александр	Послушать (исп. Александр Галич)
Плач Дарьи Коломийцевой по поводу запоя ее супруга - Клима Петровича

                  Александр Галич

...Ой, доля моя жалкая,
Родиться бы слепой!
Такая лета жаркая -
А он пошел в запой.

Вернусь я из магазина,
А он уже, блажной,
Поет про Стеньку Разина
С персидскою княжной.

А жар - ну, прямо, доменный,
Ну, прямо, градом пот.
А он, дурак недоенный,
Сидит и водку пьет.

Ну, думаю я, думаю,
Болит от мыслей грудь:
- Не будь ты, Дарья, дурою -
Придумай что-нибудь!

То охаю, то ахаю -
Спокоя нет как нет!
И вот - пошла я к знахарю,
И знахарь дал совет.

И в день воскресный, в утречко,
Я тот совет творю:
Вплываю, словно уточка,
И Климу говорю:

- Вставай, любезный-суженый,
Уважь свой родный дом,
Вставай-давай, поужинай,
Поправься перед сном!

А что ему до времени?
Ему б нутро мочить!
Он белый свет от темени
Не может отличить!

А я его, как милочка,
Под ручки - под уздцы,
А на столе: бутылочка,
Грибочки, огурцы.

Ой, яблочки моченые
С обкомовской икрой,
Стаканчики граненые
С хрустальною игрой,

И ножечки, и вилочки -
Гуляйте, караси!
Но только в той бутылочке,
Не водка - ка-ра-син!

Ну, вынула я пробочку -
Поправься, атаман!
Себе - для вида - стопочку,
Ему - большой стакан.

- Давай, поправься, солнышко,
Давай, залей костер!..
Он выпил все, до донышка,
И только нос утер.

Грибочек - пальцем - выловил,
Завел туманно взгляд,
Сжевал грибок
И вымолвил:
- Нет, не люблю маслят!

----------

Алик (21.12.2016), Альбина (22.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2016), Дубинин (21.12.2016), Фил (21.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (21.12.2016)

----------


## Борис Оширов

подсмотрел "в контакте":

----------

Thaitali (03.02.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2016), Шуньшунь (26.12.2016)

----------


## Алик



----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2016), Дубинин (22.12.2016), Жан-Батист (22.12.2016), Сергей Хос (22.12.2016), Шуньшунь (26.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> 


Это надо в раздел грустных историй: "как подкаблучник" (из за того что "бабоф" не переиграть- в долгой перспективе- у них стрессоустойчивость выше)- прикидывается что он не таковой- и смеётся над этим.. Пар выпускает- бедолага  :Frown:

----------


## Алик

> Это надо в раздел грустных историй: "как подкаблучник" (из за того что "бабоф" не переиграть- в долгой перспективе- у них стрессоустойчивость выше)- прикидывается что он не таковой- и смеётся над этим.. Пар выпускает- бедолага


ОДИН ДЕНЬ ИЗ ЖИЗНИ ХОЛОСТЯКА 
Зажечь конфорку и поставить на плиту сквородку. 
Взять 2 яйца, одно нечаянно уронить в грязную раковину, присесть у окна, закурить, задуматься. 
Вспомнить молодость. 
Вспомнить, что забыл купить хлеба. 
Вспомнить о замоченном в ванне месяц назад белье. 
Вспомнить все. Схватить сковородку, обжечься, выругаться, открутить кран с холодной водой, вспомнить, что воду отключили. 
Поднять сковородку с пола рукой, обмотанной рукавом свитера, поставить ее на застеленный клеенкой стол. 
Выпить сырое яйцо. Заметить, что оно было последнее. Взять пакет с макаронами, высыпать их в кастрюлю, поставить на плиту. 
Отодрать сковородку от клеенки, рассердиться, выкинуть сковородку в мусорное ведро, пожалеть, достать обратно. Облить пол маслом, пойти искать тряпку, найти газету с объявлениями о знакомствах, внимательно перечитать, заметить, что она прошлогодняя. 
Пойти в комнату, найти телефон подруги, захотеть позвать ее в ресторан, прикинуть, во сколько это обойдется, решить, что не стоит. 
Вернуться в кухню, налить воды в кастрюлю с макаронами, вытащить всплывший окурок. 
Почесать щеку, захотеть побриться. Захотеть напиться, захотеть жениться. Одуматься. 
Пойти в магазин за хлебом. Купить сигарет. На обратном пути встретить симпатичную девушку с собачкой. Понравиться собачке, не понравиться девушке. 
Пойти в кино, на середине фильма вспомнить о варящихся дома макаронах, прибежать домой, посмотреть в кастрюлю, очень удивиться. 
Включить комп, загрузить компакт с кулинарными рецептами, запустить поиск по словам «морковь + соль + майонез + варенье», сказать «сам дебил». 
Почистить морковку, посыпать ее солью, скушать. Решить заклеить окна на зиму. Решить их перед этим помыть. А еще перед этим – отодрать прошлогоднюю обклейку. Решить не заниматься ерундой. 
Почувствовать, что выходные – это ужасно. 
Вспомнить, что сегодня день рождения дочери. Броситься к телефону. 
Вспомнить, что день рождения был месяц назад. Позвонить. Узнать, что дочка выросла, вышла замуж и живет в Америке. 
Включить телевизор. Пытаться понять, что показывают: боевик, новости или рекламу прокладок. Пытаться, пока на экране не появится надпись: «Не забудьте выключить телевизор». 
Почувствовать голод. Философски порадоваться способности еще хоть что-то чувствовать. 
Подойти к книжной полке. Наткнуться на свою дипломную работу. 
Заинтересовавшись, полистать. Понять, что все забыл. 
Выключить свет. Лечь в постель. 
Вспомнить, что забыл раздеться. 
Вспомнить, что не раздевался всю неделю. 
Вспомнить первую любовь. Не суметь вспомнить ее лицо. 
Вспомнить, кем ты мечтал стать. 
Вспомнить, сколько тебе стукнет через неделю. 
Вспомнить, что мужчины не плачут.

----------

Дубинин (22.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (22.12.2016), Шуньшунь (26.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

просто надо быть всегда честным с собой и другими. (а каблуки -это ио-хо-хо)

----------

Aion (23.12.2016), Алик (22.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2016), Дубинин (22.12.2016), Шуньшунь (26.12.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вопрос наверное глупый, но всёже:

Зачем в кабине машиниста поезда - руль ?

----------


## Шавырин

> Вопрос наверное глупый, но всёже:
> 
> Зачем в кабине машиниста поезда - руль ?


Да кто-ж его знает , товарищ майор )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вопрос наверное глупый, но всёже:
> 
> Зачем в кабине машиниста поезда - руль ?


Это контроллер реостата.
Управляет скоростью.
Т.е. это - газ.

PS Понятно, что речь идет об электрической тяге.

----------

Альбина (22.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2016), Дубинин (22.12.2016), Кузьмич (02.01.2017), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Шавырин (22.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это контроллер реостата.
> Управляет скоростью.
> Т.е. это - газ.
> 
> ]


 Спасибо, понял.

Тяжело, наверное, "переключаться" с управления поездом на вождение автомобиля  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> Вопрос наверное глупый, но всёже:
> 
> Зачем в кабине машиниста поезда - руль ?


чтобы поверить ,что Анну Каренину есть возможность всегда объехать. (иллюзия свободы воли вообщем  :Wink:

----------

Lion Miller (23.12.2016), Алик (23.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2016), Дубинин (22.12.2016), Кузьмич (02.01.2017), Паня (24.12.2016), Шавырин (22.12.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (23.12.2016), Алик (23.12.2016), Альбина (22.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (23.12.2016), Дубинин (22.12.2016), Кузьмич (04.01.2017), Фил (22.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (22.12.2016), Шавырин (22.12.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (23.12.2016), Дубинин (23.12.2016)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (23.12.2016), Дубинин (23.12.2016), Кузьмич (02.01.2017), Фил (23.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин



----------

Альбина (25.12.2016), Аше (25.12.2016), Кеин (27.12.2016), Кузьмич (02.01.2017), Мяснов (13.01.2017), Паня (28.12.2016), Шуньшунь (26.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

"...В декабре 2015 года Арта Лама Ринпоче принял участие в проекте «Война и мир. Читаем роман», когда в течение 60 часов в прямом эфире телеканала «Культура», радиостанции «Маяк», а также в сети Интернет шла трансляция чтения произведения, которое принесло Льву Толстому всемирную славу. По масштабности эта акция не имела аналогов в мире – все четыре тома романа были прочитаны в течение четырех дней от первой до последней страницы.
Ринпоче читает отрывок из романа на тибетском языке."

----------

Альбина (03.01.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2016), Чагна Дордже (31.12.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ха, Арта-лама тоже из Амдо что ли?

----------


## Aion

С наступающим!

----------

Алик (31.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2016), Дубинин (31.12.2016), Кузьмич (02.01.2017), Пема Дролкар (31.12.2016), Шуньшунь (06.01.2017), Юй Кан (31.12.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Какие у вас планы на 1 января?
-- Как всегда: будем кататься на санках.
-- А если снега не будет?
-- Это нас несколько огорчит, но не остановит.

----------

Анна А (04.01.2017), Дубинин (31.12.2016), Кузьмич (02.01.2017), ПавелПас (09.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (31.12.2016), Шуньшунь (06.01.2017)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Артур Гуахо (31.12.2016), Дубинин (31.12.2016), Кузьмич (02.01.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Жан-Клод Ван Белкк

----------

Анна А (04.01.2017), Ануруддха (05.01.2017), Аше (03.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2017), Дубинин (03.01.2017), Кузьмич (04.01.2017)

----------


## Анна А



----------

Дубинин (04.01.2017), Фил (04.01.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2017)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Балдинг (16.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2017), Кеин (13.01.2017), Чагна Дордже (05.01.2017), Юй Кан (07.01.2017)

----------


## Olle

Новый Старый ГОД.

----------


## Алик



----------

Артур Гуахо (07.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (07.01.2017), Шуньшунь (07.01.2017)

----------


## Алик



----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.01.2017), Шуньшунь (09.01.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если у вас плохое настроение, сходите в филармонию. Настроение не улучшится, но хоть в филармонию сходите.

----------

Ануруддха (12.01.2017), Дубинин (12.01.2017), ПавелПас (09.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Дополнение для тех, у кого ни одной филармонии под рукой нету, но зато есть... ну, предположим, медведь. Хотя можно и без него. : )
В общем, при хреновом настроении, постарайтесь произнести без никакой улыбки: "Мишка, мишенька, медведь, научи меня пердеть!" И фсё. 
Если же и это не поможет, тогда -- точно: вам -- в фи-лар-мо-ни-ю!

----------

Алик (13.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (12.01.2017), Дубинин (12.01.2017), Фил (12.01.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Дополнение для тех, у кого ни одной филармонии под рукой нету, но зато есть... ну, предположим, медведь. Хотя можно и без него. : )
> В общем, при хреновом настроении, постарайтесь произнести без никакой улыбки: "Мишка, мишенька, медведь, научи меня пердеть!" И фсё. 
> Если же и это не поможет, тогда -- точно: вам -- в фи-лар-мо-ни-ю!


но ведь когда есть медведь ,то не бывает плохого настроения .
а  может тогда наличие медведя как-раз и предопределяет усиление настроения в филармонии... :Confused: 
вобщем ..понятно .. в том случае просто не было медведя.. :Frown:

----------


## Альбина

:Smilie:

----------

Алик (13.01.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Дополнение для тех, у кого ни одной филармонии под рукой нету, но зато есть... ну, предположим, медведь. Хотя можно и без него. : )
> В общем, при хреновом настроении, постарайтесь произнести без никакой улыбки: "Мишка, мишенька, медведь, научи меня пердеть!" И фсё. 
> Если же и это не поможет, тогда -- точно: вам -- в фи-лар-мо-ни-ю!


Ещё есть похожая присказка: " Меня никто не любит, никто не приголубит, пойду я на помойку, наемся червяков! Они такие разные - зелёные и красные, наемся и умру. Потому что - меня никто не любит, никто не приголубит, пойду я на помойку, наемся червяков! Они такие разные - зелёные и красные, наемся и умру. Потому что -..."

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Андрей П. (23.01.2017), Балдинг (16.05.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.01.2017), Фил (23.01.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2017), Шуньшунь (14.01.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Альбина (19.01.2017), Дубинин (16.01.2017), Фил (17.01.2017)

----------


## Кеин

БУДДИЙСКИЕ ПОСЛОВИЦЫ И ПОГОВОРКИ

В сансаре хорошо, а в нирване лучше.
Карму матом не испортишь.
Где родился — там и просветлился.
В сансаре густо, а в нирване пусто.
Не лезь вперед Будды в самадхи.
А вы, друзья, как ни садитесь, все в бодхисаттвы не годитесь.
Просветление приходит во время медитации.
Карма с возу — монаху легче.
Близка нирвана, да не укусишь.
Будда не выдаст, Мара не съест.
Сансара все стерпит.
В сансаре правды нет.
В чужую сангху со своим уставом не ходят.
Там хорошо, где кармы нет.
Век живи — век медитируй.
Карму бояться — в сансару не ходить.
Лама на ламе сидит и ламой погоняет.
Все дороги ведут в нирвану.
Всякий гуру свое ученье хвалит, а усилий послушников ни во что не ставит.
Где дхарма — там и правда.
Сансару не тревожь — она и не завоняет.
Карма — не Будда, просветления не предложит.
Дареной дхарме буквы не считают.
Сатори — дело наживное.
Бодхисаттва познается в сансаре.
Если Будда не идет к монаху, то монах идет к Будде.
За двумя гуру погонишься — ничему не научишься.
Знал бы дхарму — жил бы в Лхасе.
Знает лама, чье съел сало.
И ламы сыты, и монахи биты.
Из дхармы слова не выкинешь.
Всякий лама свой монастырь хвалит.
Сколько ламу не корми, а он еще хочет.
Когда лама говорит, тогда Будда плачет.
Кому тошно, а ламе — в мошно.
Красна птица перьем, а Будда — ученьем.
Кто в сансаре смеется — тому все удается.
Кто рано встает, тому Будда подает.
На Будду надейся, а сам не плошай.
На чужом горбу в Чистую Землю не въедешь.
На то и бодхисаттва в сансаре, чтобы монах не дремал.
У каждого свой Будда в шкафу.
Что у архата на уме, то у бодхисаттвы на языке.
Дхарма есть — ума не надо.
Рад бы в нирвану, да карма не пускает.
Лама брешет, монах жопу чешет.
Не спрашивай у ламы, спрашивай у Бодхидхармы.
Не пойман — не гуру.
Не клади все сутры в одну корзину.
Сатори — хорошо, а нирвана — лучше.

----------

Амв (24.04.2017), Ануруддха (17.01.2017), Аше (19.01.2017)

----------


## Алик

https://youtu.be/nN4UqUEWvkc

----------


## Альбина



----------

Андрей П. (23.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2017), Дубинин (19.01.2017), Паня (21.01.2017), Юй Кан (19.01.2017)

----------


## Андрей П.



----------

Аше (23.01.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.01.2017), Дубинин (23.01.2017), Шуньшунь (21.02.2017)

----------


## Aion



----------

Lion Miller (26.01.2017), Алик (24.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (24.01.2017), Дубинин (24.01.2017), Юй Кан (24.01.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

@*Aion*  это чё, доска для нарезки ?

----------


## Дубинин

> @*Aion*  это чё, доска для нарезки ?


Во! да тут юмор с тремя днами (а я только уровень "маде ин чайна"- без медитации- познал  :Frown: )

----------

Aion (24.01.2017), Lion Miller (26.01.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> @*Aion*  это чё, доска для нарезки ?


Ну: для нарезки айфонофф. : )



(Сохранена орфография подлинника. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.01.2017), Дубинин (24.01.2017), Шуньшунь (21.02.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну: для нарезки айфонофф. : )
> 
>  )


Да, похоже что так )
Хотя относительно размера ладони в кадре, довольно большой, этот китайский ай-фон )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, похоже что так )
> Хотя относительно размера ладони в кадре, довольно большой, этот китайский ай-фон )


Только, м.б., это чехол для смартфона, вообще -- какому подойдёт? : )

Хотя ширина шестого айфона (см. в Инете : ) 67 мм. Мало? : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.01.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мать в слезах, отец с ремнем и дед с инфарктом — девятиклассница Наташа даже не подозревала, что ее статус ВКонтакте "Занимаюсь прокрастинацией" будет иметь такой успех.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.01.2017), Кеин (24.01.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сугубо филологическое

-- У него иссяк запал.
-- Чего у него запало?
-- Иссяк.

----------

Амв (24.04.2017), Дубинин (24.01.2017)

----------


## Aion

> @*Aion*  это чё, доска для нарезки ?


Да не важно. Made in China же.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.01.2017)

----------


## Дубинин



----------

Aion (26.01.2017), Olle (26.01.2017), Алик (26.01.2017), Альбина (26.01.2017), Андрей П. (27.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.01.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.01.2017), Мяснов (26.01.2017), ПавелПас (09.11.2018)

----------


## Aion

> 


Тонко! Ваще нет слов...

----------

Дубинин (26.01.2017)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

я в молодости так же на фильм Донни Дарко отреагировал. :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

> Тонко! Ваще нет слов...


он уже просто наелся, морковка-то почти сгрызена, и теперь спокойно переваривает, поглядывая по сторонам  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

о нашем -женском)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.01.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.01.2017), Дубинин (27.01.2017), Фил (27.01.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.01.2017), Дубинин (27.01.2017), Кеин (27.01.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 


Не всё )
Хоть и всё исчезло, во взгляде осталась доброта . И хоть и всё исчезло, но она  в спокойствии. 
Значит не всё.

----------

Альбина (28.01.2017)

----------


## Уроил Зена

https://vk.com/video13198553_456239107

----------

Алик (28.01.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.01.2017), Жан-Батист (30.01.2017), Шуньшунь (21.02.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Не всё )
> Хоть и всё исчезло, во взгляде осталась доброта . И хоть и всё исчезло, но она  в спокойствии. 
> Значит не всё.


Мне тоже пришлось сегодня вот так вот усесться (и вобще это я :Smilie:  ),после того как гвоздики к бутылке быстро присобачились в Фотошопе ,а текст  ичезал  по неведомой мне логике в силу интуитивного нажатия "чего-та". Ну и помогло . Главное вовремя так ручки сложить и доброту сохранять, вот со спокойствием проблема, но она как-раз и магически действует чтобы все, что исчезло, опять появилось . Проверено электроникой.))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.01.2017)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Вчерашняя медитация у меня была похожа на медитацию данной гражданки из расы Тви лекков  Миряне недалеко болгаркой что то пилили. хотя похоже заодно и мои нервы.

----------


## Юй Кан

Назло коту!

----------

Aion (06.02.2017), Алик (30.01.2017), Амв (24.04.2017), Ануруддха (30.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (30.01.2017), Говинда (03.02.2017), Дубинин (29.01.2017), Кеин (30.01.2017), ПавелПас (09.11.2018)

----------


## Альбина

> Вчерашняя медитация у меня была похожа на медитацию данной гражданки из расы Тви лекков ������ Миряне недалеко болгаркой что то пилили. хотя похоже заодно и мои нервы.


Бханте ._()_).! А ВЫ когда книгу будете писать по буддизму с мануалами,догмами и т.д., Вы туда включите еще главу,  как протестировать практикующих. И самый главный тест -как адепт переживает звуки перфоратора или болгарки . Я не шучу сейчас . Я бы включила гармонично- мелодичное (а может и усыпляющее) восприятие перфоратора как признак реализации. Это наравне с зудом в макушке . ) А еще лучше . Берете группу прктикующих, ведете их к перфораторщику  или болгарщику и сидите-слушаете . А болгарщику  говорите- "Мы пришли послушать ваше исполнение" . Представляете ,как он вдохновится и работа будет в удовольствие и практикующие тестируются . Красота.!) Кстати сами перфораторщики-болгарщики  ,заметьте, не испытывают проблем с прослушиванием своих произведений. А почему? А потому-что они осознают свою работу, т.е. максимально сконцентрированы не на СЕБЕ, а на РАБОТЕ . Вот и весь секрет.) И вот вам и весь  опять же  весь буддизм налицо.)
Значит  практикующим, как вариант, для выравнивания буддо-вектора  можно осознавать работу самого перфоратора или перфораторщика - тут в принципе все равно, главное выключить "эго" . Но высший пилотаж - это, конечно, осознавание "ничева" в звуках перфоратора.. Но это для махасиддхов уже .))
Вот . Я вам целый трактат написала. ) Но это дань буддизму. И все очень СЕРЪЕЗНО и на основании  личного опыт, пишу с улыбкой, потому-что просто( "от улыбки -каждый день светлей"…….и.т.д.).Меня пока иногда тоже он (перфоратор) немного напрягает, правда все реже и реже, практически уже не напрягает,но было дело раньше.). Что было,то было.
И вобще - предлагаю всем буддистам прослушивать каждый день по пять минут Мерлина Менсона, Оззи Осборна, ЭйСи Ди Си  и…к примеру  Ирину Аллегрову  ,чтобы оттачивать свой внутренний покой и непоколебимость. )
Так что, если что - успехов в написании любых книг. :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.01.2017), Жан-Батист (30.01.2017), Шавырин (30.01.2017)

----------


## Кеин

_Сними с ушей горячую лапшу,
Которую ты сам на них повесил,
И станешь вновь пригож, доступен, весел,
А я об этом в рифму напишу

Не хокку и не танку, а романс —
Историю любви твоей (новейшей).
Я буду понимающей, как гейша,
Входя с чужой душою в резонанс.

Твоё письмо о том, что мир жесток
И вечно бьёт по печени ногами,
Я на весу сложу, как оригами,
И из письма получится цветок.

Ещё e-mail — ещё цветок в руке.
Потом из них составлю икебану.
Но отвечать тебе уже не стану,
А лучше выпью тёплого сакэ

И через силу суси закушу!
А то, что я никто на этом пире,
Ещё не повод делать харакири,
Но точно —
повод снять с ушей лапшу._

(с) --> http://www.nika-stihi.ru/ironic.php#15

___

_Не могу не вспомнить факта,
Происшедшего со мной,
На коне я ехал как-то
В день весенний выходной.
Ехал, значит, на коне я,
Ехал, стало быть, на нем,
У него я на спине я
Ехал я весенним днем.
Так и ехали мы двое,
По дороге семеня —
На спине я у него я,
Между ног он у меня.
Были мы душой одною,
Были телом мы одним,
То ли он ли подо мною.
То ли я ли по-над ним._
( Игорь Иртеньев )

Нетленное!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Кеин

Будда:
— Никому верить нельзя!
— А Вам?
— А мне можно.
___

Лама Оле читает лекцию:
– Будда отказался от сексуальной жизни и ушёл из дому, так как в то время забота о потомстве отнимала всё время, необходимое для духовного роста, а презервативы ещё не изобрели.
Девушка из зала:
– А я слышала, что их изобрели в Китае ещё пять тысяч лет назад.
Лама Оле:
– Даже если так: они стоили очень дорого.
Девушка:
– Даже для человека, который построил своему сыну три дворца?
Лама Оле (начиная раздражаться):
– Послушайте, девушка, у Будды была сотня жён, это было очень дорого.
Девушка:
– Я слышала только об одной.
Лама Оле:
– Их была тысяча!
Девушка:
– Почему эта тысяча не могла взять на себя заботу о Его единственном сыне?
Лама Оле:
– Вот потому он и ушёл, чтобы не видеть баб с их поганым характером и куриными мозгами, которые вечно спорят с умными людьми!!
___

- Вот, Василий Иванович, мужики сумлеваются: ты за большевиков али за коммунистов?
- Чего?
- Я спрашиваю, вы за большевиков, али за коммунистов?
- Я за Интернационал.
- А ты за какой, за второй или за третий?
- Чего за второй?
- Интернационал.
- За тот, за который нужно, за тот и стою.
- А все-таки?
- А Ленин в каком был?
- В третьем. Он его и создал, третий большевистский.
- Ну и я за третий.
___

Ешь ананасы, рябчиков жуй,
день твой последний приходит, буржуй.
1917
(Маяковский)

----------

ПавелПас (09.11.2018)

----------


## Андрей П.



----------


## Жан-Батист

Ум в обычной жизни

----------

Aion (06.02.2017), Алик (03.02.2017), Балдинг (16.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.02.2017), Дубинин (02.02.2017), Кеин (03.02.2017), Шуньшунь (21.02.2017)

----------


## sergey

Прочитал в (разговорной) теме "пятница" на форуме sql ru:



> Есть у меня тибетский друг. Зовут Гонеш. Он говорит, что в честь бога Гонеша.
> Через три года я узнал, что настоящее его имя Пон-Чинг-Пон.
> Когда я спросил, откуда взялось имя Гонеш, он стал рассказывать какую-то странную историю про то, что его так русские назвали.
> Я выслушал историю и сказал: - Да ты гонишь. И сразу понял происхождение его имени!

----------

Aion (06.02.2017), Владимир Николаевич (03.02.2017), Дубинин (03.02.2017), Кеин (03.02.2017), Фил (03.02.2017), Шуньшунь (21.02.2017)

----------


## Thaitali



----------

Ануруддха (03.02.2017), ПавелПас (09.11.2018)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Aion (06.02.2017), Lion Miller (03.02.2017), Андрей П. (06.02.2017), Аше (03.02.2017), Владимир Николаевич (03.02.2017), Дубинин (03.02.2017), Жан-Батист (06.02.2017), Фил (03.02.2017)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (06.02.2017), Андрей П. (06.02.2017), Владимир Николаевич (04.02.2017)

----------


## Aion

Увидев на холодильнике всего два магнитика - из Магадана и Воркуты, воры покормили кота и вымыли посуду.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.02.2017), Балдинг (16.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2017), ПавелПас (09.11.2018)

----------


## Борис Оширов

интересно, что будет раньше - просветление или обморожение?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.02.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Вложение 21180


а Будду-то отразили))) эх, знатоки. Одежда не в ту сторону запахнута.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.02.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> а Будду-то отразили))) эх, знатоки. Одежда не в ту сторону запахнута.


Для тех кто смотрит из зеркал в ту  :Cool:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Тайский булочник по имени Kittiwat Unarrom, родившись в семье булочника, решил привнести в свою профессию элемент творчества. И вот результат. Все эти головы, руки-ноги и органы, сделаны из хлеба и вполне съедобны. Так он их и продаёт в своей лавке-выставке, находящейся в Рачабури (Ratchaburi, Таиланд).



Тайский булочник по имени Kittiwat Unarrom, родившись в семье булочника, решил привнести в свою профессию элемент творчества. И вот результат. Все эти головы, руки-ноги и органы, сделаны из хлеба и вполне съедобны. Так он их и продаёт в своей лавке-выставке, находящейся в Рачабури (Ratchaburi, Таиланд).

----------

Aion (13.03.2017), Доня (23.02.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Тайский булочник по имени Kittiwat Unarrom, родившись в семье булочника, решил привнести в свою профессию элемент творчества. И вот результат. Все эти головы, руки-ноги и органы, сделаны из хлеба и вполне съедобны. Так он их и продаёт в своей лавке-выставке, находящейся в Рачабури (Ratchaburi, Таиланд).
> 
> 
> 
> Тайский булочник по имени Kittiwat Unarrom, родившись в семье булочника, решил привнести в свою профессию элемент творчества. И вот результат. Все эти головы, руки-ноги и органы, сделаны из хлеба и вполне съедобны. Так он их и продаёт в своей лавке-выставке, находящейся в Рачабури (Ratchaburi, Таиланд).


"Свои концептуальные скульптуры из теста эпатажный пекарь считает не менее интересными, чем работы известного британского дизайнера Дэмьена Херста, и уверяет, что в их основе лежит принцип буддийской философии, из которой следует, что форма бывает обманчива, а истина сокрыта внутри." 
Источник: http://www.kulturologia.ru/blogs/230812/17018/
 К чему только буддизм не приплетут.

----------

Денис Васильевич (08.02.2017), Сергей Бугаев (28.12.2021)

----------


## Андрей П.

> "Свои концептуальные скульптуры из теста эпатажный пекарь считает не менее интересными, чем работы известного британского дизайнера Дэмьена Херста, и уверяет, что в их основе лежит принцип буддийской философии, из которой следует, что форма бывает обманчива, а истина сокрыта внутри." 
> Источник: http://www.kulturologia.ru/blogs/230812/17018/
>  К чему только буддизм не приплетут.


Лично мне это напомнило сутту СН 12.63:



> И как, монахи, следует рассматривать питание [в виде] съедобной [материальной] пищи? Представьте [семейную] пару: мужа и жену, которые, взяв ограниченный запас провианта, шли бы через пустыню. Вместе с ними был бы их единственный сын, дорогой и любимый [ими]. И вот, в середине пустыни их ограниченный запас провианта израсходовался бы и иссяк, тогда как остаток пути через пустыню ещё нужно было бы пройти. Муж с женой подумали бы: «Наш запас провианта израсходовался и иссяк, тогда как остаток пути через пустыню ещё нужно пройти. Что если мы убьём нашего единственного сына, дорогого и любимого, и сделаем запас сушёного и жареного мяса? Питаясь плотью нашего сына, мы смогли бы пройти остаток пути через эту пустыню. Не стоит гибнуть всем троим!» И тогда, монахи, муж с женой убили бы своего единственного сына, дорогого и любимого, сделали бы запас сушёного и жареного мяса, и, питаясь плотью своего сына, они прошли бы остаток пути через пустыню. И, поедая плоть своего сына, они били бы себя в груди и рыдали: «Где же ты теперь, наш единственный сын? Где же ты теперь, наш единственный сын?».
> 
> Как вы думаете, монахи? Разве ели бы они эту пищу для развлечения и наслаждения, или же ради [своей] телесной красоты и привлекательности?»
> 
> «Нет, Учитель».
> 
> «Разве не ели бы они её только ради того, чтобы пересечь пустыню?»
> 
> «Так оно, Учитель».
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (03.04.2017), Балдинг (16.05.2017), Говинда (09.02.2017), Доня (23.02.2017), Сергей Бугаев (27.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (09.02.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну очень смешно

*Какой вы тибетский монах?*

----------

Антончик (03.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (12.02.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну очень смешно
> 
> *Какой вы тибетский монах?*


Вот попадос, снова как в прошлой жизни  :Smilie: , "огромные библиотеки и диспуты в монастырях, бессонные ночи над пятитомным Ламримом Цже Цонкапы, порядок, дисциплина, много административной работы ... "(с) :Frown: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

Тема медведей-фишка сезона на БФ))

----------

Алик (21.02.2017), Аньезка (24.02.2017), Говинда (23.02.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.02.2017), Шуньшунь (21.02.2017)

----------


## Алик



----------

Ануруддха (22.02.2017), Аньезка (24.02.2017), Балдинг (16.05.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.02.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Алик (23.02.2017), Балдинг (16.05.2017), Доня (23.02.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (25.02.2017), Юй Кан (22.02.2017)

----------


## Борис Оширов

НАМАСТЕ!

----------

Алик (23.02.2017), Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Альбина (24.02.2017), Дубинин (23.02.2017)

----------


## Доня

не знаю было не было...

----------

Альбина (25.02.2017), Владимир Николаевич (25.02.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (25.02.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Тантристам на заметку: конкуренты вон в сомнениях не прибывают..

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.02.2017), Доня (25.02.2017), Мяснов (25.02.2017), Шуньшунь (25.02.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Почему я всегда люблю жизнь, а она меня не всегда?

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Фил (02.03.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Беседуют две блондинки.
-- Маш, я урматы и матан на "отл." сдала.
-- Так что, по мужикам?
-- Ну нет. Опять напрягаться, дурочкой прикидываться...



Вот и умная собачка решила (см. по клику на картинке) перекраситься. : )

----------


## Альбина

Для  любителей  языковых глубин . 
Делаю сейчас рерайт статьи про электронные книги
и читаю источник.

"Те, кто выбирает книги в электронном формате, по статистике, читают больше чем те, кто все еще пользуется бумажными изделиями"

----------

Алик (11.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2017), Кеин (08.03.2017), Фил (08.03.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

Карманник карму из кармана
у Карла в поезде украл
как Карлу жить теперь без кармы
и как карманнику с двумя

----------

Won Soeng (03.04.2017), Алик (11.03.2017), Антончик (21.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2017), Юй Кан (13.11.2017)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (13.03.2017), Аше (13.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2017), Паня (13.03.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2017)

----------


## Алик



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> 


текстоправа вызывали?,))
Рука чешется просто )не смогла махнуть рукой))

Хотите хорошо выглядеть? Махните на *ЭТО* рукой, а потом -ногой. И так  2 подхода по 40 раз.

----------

Фил (20.03.2017)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

вот что происходит когда буддизм деградирует до уровня религии

----------

Алик (23.03.2017), Говинда (25.03.2017), Фил (22.03.2017)

----------


## Жан-Батист

Сujus est regio, illius est religio.
Наверное, Badma**** в предыдущей жизни в Германии в XVII веке так и не успокоился. А сейчас сослали в Азию, на перевоспитание...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.03.2017)

----------


## Алик



----------

Амв (24.04.2017), Балдинг (16.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (23.03.2017), Галина_Сур (23.03.2017), Денис Васильевич (23.03.2017), Дубинин (23.03.2017), Кайто Накамура (23.03.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Фил (23.03.2017), Шуньшунь (26.03.2017), Юй Кан (23.03.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

>

----------

Ассаджи (29.05.2017), Балдинг (16.05.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> 


Аха=ха, Геннадий уже и тут)))

----------


## Юй Кан

геннадий так всего боялся
боялся жить и умирать
боялся что всего боится
и страшно было перестать© moroz

геннадий выпил имунеле
а следом выпил актимель
финальный матч лактобактерий
пускай сильнейший победитИгорь Бурмистров

И т.д. : )

----------

Алик (24.03.2017), Альбина (23.03.2017), Фил (24.03.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> А где Геннадий еще?


Это полноценный комикс, на акомике https://acomics.ru/~Gennady

----------

Альбина (24.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.03.2017), Дубинин (24.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> геннадий так всего боялся
> боялся жить и умирать
> боялся что всего боится
> и страшно было перестать© moroz
> 
> геннадий выпил имунеле
> а следом выпил актимель
> финальный матч лактобактерий
> пускай сильнейший победитИгорь Бурмистров
> ...


!!!!!у меня тоже теперь есть Геннадий)

Геннадий жил счастливой жизнью
Со всеми в школу он ходил
Но тут сказали- «крокодил»
Подробностей не знать бы Гене

----------

Фил (26.03.2017)

----------


## Алик

Роспись фасадов, ручная работа. Недорого. 
Алексей, 3 года.

----------

Olle (28.03.2017), Алдын Хадыс (28.03.2017), Альбина (28.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2017), Галина_Сур (03.04.2017), Дубинин (28.03.2017), Фил (28.03.2017)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (28.03.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Девочка призналась в любви водонагревателю*

Американская девочка по имени Рейна в одночасье стала героем Интернета. Малышка увидела на улице бойлер, который напомнил ей робота, и попыталась с ним познакомиться. Для начала она помахала ему рукой со словами «Привет, вобот!». Водонагреватель ожидаемо не ответил, поэтому Рейна перешла к более решительным мерам. Она обняла «робота» и похлопала его ладошками, повторяя: «Я вюблю тебя, вобот!». Несмотря на то что бойлер и к этому остался безучастным, девочка не расстроилась и отправилась инспектировать соседний люк.

Опубликовано в газете "Московский комсомолец" №27357 от 29 марта 2017

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.03.2017), Дубинин (30.03.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Для повышения качества обслуживания разговор будет записан.
-- Батюшка, я, может, в другой раз исповедаюсь...

----------

Дубинин (30.03.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Чагна Дордже (31.03.2017), Шуньшунь (30.03.2017)

----------


## Алик



----------

Алдын Хадыс (05.04.2017), Ануруддха (03.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (03.04.2017), Дубинин (03.04.2017), Шуньшунь (03.04.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Увеличенное изображение: http://img14.postila.ru/resize?w=520...e37dacb42e.jpg

----------

Альбина (03.04.2017), Ануруддха (03.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (03.04.2017), Дубинин (03.04.2017), Жан-Батист (04.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Увеличенное изображение: http://img14.postila.ru/resize?w=520...e37dacb42e.jpg


это невероятно . как смогли все туда залезть и откуда их столько много .почему дерево не гнется...неужели такие крепкие деревья..может это фотошоп? почему-то они все в таком количестве в голове не укладываются, но милые такие.(Юй Кан .вот знаете чем меня выкурить из заточения...плюшевостью пучеглазой географической.. ррр.)

----------


## Юй Кан

1. Такие особопрочные деревья в Китае ростют спецом: для панд, из таких вот:



2. Панд с детства тренируют в древолазании. Потому не пытайтесь повторить этот трюк: его исполняют профи, владеющие риддхи типа "будучи одним, он становится многим; будучи многим, он становится одним"! На датом выше фото запечатлена первая стадия...

3. Население Китая -- незаурядное! Оттого и панд там... немало. : )

А вот так они/панды катаются на специально оборудованных дверях:

----------

Альбина (03.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (03.04.2017), Дубинин (03.04.2017), Шуньшунь (03.04.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Жан-Батист

> 1. Такие особопрочные деревья в Китае ростют спецом: для панд, из таких вот:


На обеих фото снизу и сверху все 6 панд одинаковы  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.04.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На обеих фото снизу и сверху все 6 панд одинаковы


Ой, Вы тоже это заметили или... просто догадались? : )))

----------


## Юй Кан

В общем, тусовки божьих коровок и панд имели успех, ура. : )
А как уважаемым друзьям нравится туса разрозненных чаек?

----------

Амв (24.04.2017), Балдинг (07.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (05.04.2017), Денис Васильевич (05.04.2017), Дубинин (05.04.2017), Фил (05.04.2017)

----------


## Жан-Батист

> Ой, Вы тоже это заметили или... просто догадались? : )))


Не-а, все проще. Сел в лотос, взял прутик и стал мысленно навешивать на него панд. На 28 мысленной панде прутик сломался, упал, уколол меня в пятку и я постиг просветления  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

Жан-Батист, на 28-й панде просто начинается пандемия! : )

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (09.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2017), Жан-Батист (06.04.2017)

----------


## Olle

Киркоров жаловался на Пугачеву Далай-Ламе.
Два разных ролика. 
https://video.rambler.ru/kanal/muzhs...m_medium=video

----------

Алик (08.04.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.04.2017), Дубинин (09.04.2017), Иван Денисов (24.04.2017)

----------


## Aion



----------

Балдинг (05.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (09.04.2017), Джеки (22.04.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.04.2017), Дубинин (09.04.2017), Жан-Батист (14.04.2017), Фил (21.04.2017), Шавырин (16.04.2017), Юй Кан (13.04.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Простое лекарство от злости

Когда Люся злилась на весь свет, она брала два пустых ведра и шла гулять по улицам.

----------

Aion (13.04.2017), Амв (24.04.2017), Дубинин (13.04.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Дубинин (16.04.2017)

----------


## Aion

Безысходность...

----------

Olle (21.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2017), Дубинин (21.04.2017), Жан-Батист (24.04.2017), Юй Кан (21.04.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Пограничник с собакой идёт вдоль границы. Шорох в кустах. Пограничник собаке:
— Иди, посмотри, что там такое. 
Собака: 
— Сам иди! Я и отсюда погавкать могу.

----------


## Ануруддха

"Я в сансару больше не сяду" - клятва сотапанны.

----------


## Юй Кан

Мастер-класс позитива! : )




(Мой йорк, предваряя последующие вполне собачьи, как по мне, проф. wow, с первого же алишиного позитива заходился тревожным лаем... %)

----------

Дубинин (24.04.2017)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Идет Будда с учениками по дороге. Видит: яма, в ней вол, крестьянин пытается его вытащить, но сил не хватает. Он кивнул ученикам, они быстро помогли вытащить животное. 
Идут дальше. Снова яма, в ней вол, на краю сидит крестьянин и горько плачет. Будда прошел мимо и как бы не заметил. Ученики его спрашивают:
— Учитель, почему Ты не захотел помочь этому крестьянину?
— Помочь плакать?

----------

Балдинг (05.05.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.04.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Сергей Бугаев (27.12.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Балдинг (16.05.2017), Бхусуку (01.05.2017)

----------


## Альбина

почему бы и нет.. :Confused:

----------

Амв (10.05.2017), Бхусуку (01.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (29.04.2017), Фил (01.05.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Как дела?
-- Ну как сказать... Чёрные кошки уже совсем перестали дорогу перебегать: не видят смысла.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

В детской энциклопедии времён советского союза сказано. Буддизм   перенимал всё основное что было в брахманизме, но кроме того учил что жизнь - зло, и что жить, значит страдать. Любой юмор исходящий от буддистов, я понимаю не иначе как то, что они хотят сказать что сказанное в буддизме это не правда. А какой ещё может быть смысл у юмора от буддистов? Мне, когда-то путь будды Шакьямуни казался историей любви. Теперь не кажется. Время было романтическое. Я думал что Шакьямуни искал женщину, спасшую себя от страданий.

----------


## Алик



----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.05.2017), Шуньяананда (10.05.2017)

----------


## Фил



----------

Aion (17.05.2017), Dechen Norzang (12.05.2017), Osh (27.05.2017), Алексей А (10.05.2017), Альбина (14.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (10.05.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.05.2017), Дубинин (10.05.2017), Сергей Хос (25.05.2017), Харуказе (26.05.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2017), Юй Кан (11.05.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Енот полоскун и сахарная вата.
Растворение иллюзий.

----------

Алик (13.05.2017), Ануруддха (11.05.2017), Дубинин (11.05.2017), Шуньшунь (14.05.2017), Юй Кан (11.05.2017)

----------


## Vega

Дамблдор в гостях у ЕСДЛ.

----------

Aion (17.05.2017), Савелов Александр (04.10.2017), Фил (12.05.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2017), Шуньшунь (14.05.2017), Юй Кан (12.05.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Срочно приезжай!
-- Что случилось?
-- Просто интересно. Я засекла время.

----------

Ануруддха (16.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (16.05.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

_Разница..._

Смерть приходит к нам в чёрном и с косой, а к мухам -- в майке, трусах и с газетой.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

*Смешная реклама лампочек, с буддийским мотивом*

----------

Ассаджи (29.05.2017), Дубинин (19.05.2017), Руфус (26.05.2017), Юй Кан (20.05.2017)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Альбина (23.05.2017), Дубинин (20.05.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Фил (20.05.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Как вы относитесь к религии?
-- Боюсь случайно оскорбить чувства верующих.

----------

Балдинг (25.05.2017), Дубинин (22.05.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Альбина (23.05.2017), Ануруддха (23.05.2017), Балдинг (25.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2017), Денис Васильевич (23.05.2017), Дубинин (23.05.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Альбина

Медвежонок очаровательный, так что пусть тут тоже висит.

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------


## Юй Кан

-- Хотел смачно чхнуть, а -- не выходит. Так обидно...

----------

Дубинин (24.05.2017)

----------


## Olle

Самый, самый:

----------

Алик (29.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2017), Дубинин (26.05.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Шавырин (27.05.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Дубинин (27.05.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Ассаджи (29.05.2017), Дубинин (29.05.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Кота реальность накрыла.

----------

Денис Васильевич (29.05.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Ассаджи (29.05.2017), Дубинин (29.05.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Пандам надоела их шикарная жизнь... %)

https://embed.life.ru/video/2ab8e822...eSI6dHJ1ZX0%3D

----------

Дубинин (29.05.2017)

----------


## Olle

Счастье
https://gif1.mycdn.me/image?id=84889...-ECwIXcSKc1UIg

----------


## Olle

Видимо, это где-то рядом.

----------

Альбина (29.05.2017), Антончик (30.05.2017)

----------


## Olle

Иранская принцесса Анис аль Долях, имела 145 ярых поклонников, из которых 13 покончили жизнь самоубийством из за ее отказа... Да что вы знали о красоте-то?

----------

Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Э, она же была принцессой, а не стоп-моделью! : ))

Анек в тему.

Подходит утром мужик к зеркалу, побриться, и видит: глаза маленькие, уши-лопухи, на голове залысины, нос картошкой, живот дирижаблем, ноги короткие, да ещё и кривые. Ничего нового, в общем... Оглядывается, вздыхая, на спящую длинноногую жену-красавицу: 
— Это же надо так любить деньги!

----------

Антончик (30.05.2017), Дубинин (30.05.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.06.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Фил (02.06.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

На той же струне, что картинка про телевизор, -- демотивашка про инет.
ВНИМАНИЕ: обсценная лексика! Без которой там выйдет казённо/скучно... %)

http://demotivation.me/images/20130304/srpk97043hwn.jpg

----------

Жан-Батист (03.06.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Иранская принцесса Анис аль Долях, имела 145 ярых поклонников, из которых 13 покончили жизнь самоубийством из за ее отказа... Да что вы знали о красоте-то?


Это актёр, играющий роль иранской принцессы в устроенном шахом театре. Гарем шаха в те времена было запрещено фотографировать, а женщинам запрещено играть в театре.

----------

Olle (04.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (04.06.2017), Дубинин (04.06.2017), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017), Фил (04.06.2017), Юй Кан (04.06.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Цхултрим, и не лень же было выяснять/проверять... : ))

----------


## Olle

> Это актёр, играющий роль иранской принцессы в устроенном шахом театре. Гарем шаха в те времена было запрещено фотографировать, а женщинам запрещено играть в театре.


Так и тема - "юмор".

----------


## Фил

> Цхултрим, и не лень же было выяснять/проверять... : ))


Я тоже подумал, что с этой "принцессой" что-то не так....!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я тоже подумал, что с этой "принцессой" что-то не так....!


Но проверять-то -- не рискнули? : )

----------

Фил (04.06.2017)

----------


## Йен



----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Угадай кто!?????????

----------


## Альбина

@Фил, это больше наверное для вас.), Вы точно оцените -  копирнула из своего фейсбука. Не судите за текст, но так хотелось под впечатлением от  увиденного вчера ...)) Павлов )ув.)- это не туалетная тема, это про эстетику нашей жизни и ее организаторов, в душе буддистов.-пропустите уж.

Сегодня зимним июньским днем была повержена очарованием бесплатного привокзального туалета в г. Видное (ближнее Подмосковье-станция Расторгуево - Павелецкое направление)). Ковровая красная дорожка к заветным кабинкам. :Smilie:  Уютное кресло (в этом же зале с кабинками), где усталый путник может в аромате сирени восстановить силы и подумать о вечном. Отдельно  оборудован уголок времени . Устроители посчитали своим долгом уделить внимание  вниманием и эстетической, крайне важной стороне,  найдя новое нестандартное решение крепления (см. над буквой Ж) . Заботливо прибита  вешалка для одежды в уголке. И ковры... ковры.. удивительно чистые и такие разные и в таком количестве.. Спасибо вам, работники коммунальных служб г. Видное за такую бесплатную долю позитива, любовь и внимание к посетителям!!....
И видимо поэтому надпись и восклицает, что он -бесплатный, ибо не верится.))


Феноменально!! :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017), Фил (04.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> [COLOR="#D3D3D3"]
> Феноменально!!


Да уж, что у нас феноменально, то в Таиланде - норма )

----------


## Альбина

> 


Я вот тоже не пойму-почему комариный писк ну никак не ложится на ухо))) может это с их (комаров) стороны такая нам  фора, чтобы знали, что это опасность... :Confused:  смотрите, шмель тоже опасный и тоже дает сигнал.. как-то даже благородно с их стороны... :Confused:

----------


## Альбина

> Да уж, что у нас феноменально, то в Таиланде - норма )


тут что-то родное ...).а сирень там есть?

----------


## Иоан

> Цхултрим, и не лень же было выяснять/проверять... : ))


))) как весело)))
подготовку почвы для нарушения закона о запрете пропаганды чего попало среди несовершеннолетних отчего не проверить
))

----------


## Йен

> а сирень там есть?


Забыли посадить.

----------

Фил (04.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

> наш лучше))) и кресла нет))  уникультура 21 века...никакой индивидуальности и изюма..
> .там- (в нашем) так спокойно было -не было еще никого))дождик шел) прям вечностью все пропитано, а у вас как-то безсамостно там...))ну видимо поэтому и вы там..))


У тайцев просто ума хватает размещать скамейки для отдыха в тени деревьев и на комфортном расстоянии от писающих-пукающих людей )
Но если в Видном запах нормальный, то зачет. А то как из Бкк в Шереметьево прилетаешь и в тубз заходишь, то по запаху сразу понимаешь, что вернулся на Родину )

----------


## Альбина

> У тайцев просто ума хватает, размещать скамейки для отдыха, в тени деревьев и на комфортном расстоянии от писающих и пукающих людей )
> Но если в Видном запах нормальный, то зачет. А то как из Бкк в Шереметьево прилетаешь и в тубз заходишь, то по запаху сразу понимаешь, что вернулся на Родину )


Гы-гы-гы...нет...а вот вы как-раз попробуйте в тени пукющих людей  в кресле посидеть)))) (хоть там и есть отвлекающая нос сирень))),)тем не менее....))))Вот это для настоящего буддиста-зачет ....))даже -красный диплом.)))) Не знаете вы про настоящий внутренний комфорт,только русскому человеку понятный..)))  
Уголок буддиста у нас в Видном))),

----------


## Альбина

Нет.кстати запаха вообще никакого.чистота.в Домодедовском аэропорту хуже,я уже молчу про Павелецкий вокзал.но видите-двери на улицу нараспашку....от ковров я улыбалась..) изыск..

----------


## Йен

> Вот это для настоящего буддиста-зачет ....))даже -красный диплом.)))) Не знаете вы про настоящий внутренний комфорт,только русскому человеку понятный..)))  
> Уголок буддиста у нас в Видном))),


Вы просто не знаете настоящих тайских буддистов. Вот туалет в одном из монастырей, специально для тренировки безразличия к запахам, поставили мягкие стулья недалеко от кабинок.
Думаю, что в раю примерно такие же туалеты, или похуже )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.06.2017), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Вы просто не знаете настоящих тайских буддистов. Вот туалет в одном из монастырей, специально для тренировки безразличия к запахам, поставили мягкие стулья недалеко от кабинок.
> Думаю, что в раю примерно такие же туалеты, или похуже )


я думала, это дворец шейха, но тогда зачем ему столько кабинок .. :Confused:  
вы меня шокировали, ..сейчас народ с форума в ваш монастырь потянется)))

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.06.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> 


Юй Кан. ПОчему у меня смутное чувство всегда,что это мое наследие вызывает такой отклик....А вообще-знаете, у настоящих женщин(это правда,не про меня - я то шутошная, как видится), не бывает никаких "Была" и тем более "не была". У них всегда "есть" и "будет" . ]. Так что -это-подделка..Вы мне вот, лучше скажите, почему с форума все женщины поисчезали и новые не появляются? Не форум стал, а джентльменский клуб какой-то,не находите? Я все голову ломаю..Это же не дело совсем, а дискриминация (блин.. сначал-дискредитация написала-гы-гы)), в принципе тоже пойдет))) какая-то.

----------


## Жан-Батист

Удивительное - рядом, но нам оно - запрещено (с)

----------

Алик (06.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (06.06.2017), Дубинин (06.06.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Юй Кан. ПОчему у меня смутное чувство всегда,что это мое наследие вызывает такой отклик....А вообще-знаете, у настоящих женщин(это правда,не про меня - я то шутошная, как видится), не бывает никаких "Была" и тем более "не была". У них всегда "есть" и "будет" . ]. Так что -это-подделка..Вы мне вот, лучше скажите, почему с форума все женщины поисчезали и новые не появляются? Не форум стал, а джентльменский клуб какой-то,не находите? Я все голову ломаю..Это же не дело совсем, а дискриминация (блин.. сначал-дискредитация написала-гы-гы)), в принципе тоже пойдет))) какая-то.


Ну не все еще исчезли, вот мы с вами еще тут

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну не все еще исчезли, вот мы с вами еще тут


Более того: смутно чувствительную Альбину, заполошно относящую много чего на свой счёт, можно считать сразу за несколько, если не за многих женщин. : )

----------


## Альбина

> Ну не все еще исчезли, вот мы с вами еще тут


Ну мне, как видите, уже просто не отвечают, казалось бы не сложный  вопрос.. хотя казалось бы есть  унитарный - "не знаю", но в том моя вина, как обычно.
Галь, держитесь там, если что.. :Smilie:

----------

Галина_Сур (07.06.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Ну мне, как видите, уже просто не отвечают, казалось бы не сложный  вопрос.. хотя казалось бы есть  унитарный - "не знаю", но в том моя вина, как обычно.
> Галь, держитесь там, если что..


тАК случилось, что я недавно познакомилась с участником Курухунгом вживую, он говорит-а на форуме ты не Галя Сурмина))) 
бывает скучно, но БФ мне все таки нравится по атмосфере.

----------

Альбина (07.06.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> тАК случилось, что я недавно познакомилась с участником Курухунгом вживую, он говорит-а на форуме ты не Галя Сурмина))) 
> бывает скучно, но БФ мне все таки нравится по атмосфере.


И  очень хочется, чтобы местным жителям здешним жилось веселее и интереснее...) и для этого девушки тут обязательно нужны ,...буддисткие...

----------


## Юй Кан

http://s02.yapfiles.ru/files/1703006...ika3562330.gif

Так вот, вторая асана по-русски зовётся "собака мордом : ) вверх". Отчего первый собак и целует практикантку... : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2017), Дубинин (08.06.2017), Жан-Батист (08.06.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Посоветовали посадить валериану. Сказали, что комаров отпугивает...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017), Денис Васильевич (09.06.2017), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017), Энн Тэ (09.06.2017), Юй Кан (09.06.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Вот меня бесит, когда прилетает комар и жужжит... Пришёл жрать -- жри молча!

----------

ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017), Фил (09.06.2017)

----------


## Йен



----------

ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Фил (09.06.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Дубинин (09.06.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Бесконечные цели буддизмов. :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 


Только это не пельмени, а чуньбин/чуньцзюань, «весенние блины».

----------

Денис Васильевич (10.06.2017), Дубинин (10.06.2017), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Как нужно есть одувашки



(Кит. 蒲公英 или 黄花地丁.)

----------

Альбина (10.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017), Денис Васильевич (10.06.2017), Дубинин (10.06.2017), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Альбина (10.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017), Жан-Батист (11.06.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2017), Юй Кан (10.06.2017)

----------


## Альбина

пока всех медведей  и птиц на земле не пересую куда ни  я -  не угомонюсь наверное)))
медведь-ботхисаттва

----------

Балдинг (15.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2017), Юй Кан (11.06.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Альбина (11.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (18.06.2017), Дубинин (11.06.2017), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

буддийская рыбалка наоборот - выпуск рыб

----------

Дубинин (12.06.2017), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ленивые, но хитрые лесорубы, чтоб самим не валить лес, кормили белку-летягу только после шести вечера и раскормили её до 250 кг.

----------


## Юй Кан

И во время еды будьте взаимно галантны! : )
(Детали -- по клику на картинке.)

----------

Neroli (14.08.2017), Алик (15.06.2017), Альбина (15.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2017), Говинда (15.06.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.06.2017), Дубинин (15.06.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Фитнес овладевает всё более широкими массами! : )
(По клику...)

----------

Альбина (19.06.2017), Ануруддха (18.06.2017), Аше (18.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (18.06.2017), Денис Васильевич (18.06.2017), Дубинин (18.06.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Альбина (19.06.2017), Юй Кан (19.06.2017)

----------


## Альбина

тоже вот)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.06.2017), Денис Васильевич (19.06.2017), Юй Кан (19.06.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Юй Кан

Диалог вчера на стадионе. 

Молодые папа и мама с двумя  маленькими дочками: лет пяти и трёх.
Старшая старательно исполняет один круг бега, после чего, присоединившись к семье, тусящей на тренажёрной площадке (где неподалёку -- и я) восторженно вопрошает: "Так кто у нас теперь холодец?! : )"
Мамам и папа -- в смех... "Ася, надо говорить МОЛОДЕЦ. Поняла?"
Ася: "Поняла. Кто пробежал целый круг, тот холодец на букву мэ!"

----------

Ануруддха (22.06.2017)

----------


## Андрей П.

Практикам медитации при ходьбе на заметку.

----------

Алик (06.07.2017), Альбина (24.06.2017), Ануруддха (24.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2017), Дубинин (24.06.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Фил (24.06.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2017), Юй Кан (24.06.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Никто меня не любит!
-- Я тебя люблю.
-- Что, не можешь просто помолчать и выслушать?!

----------

Дубинин (24.06.2017), Фил (24.06.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2017)

----------


## Жан-Батист

Дзен в природе - непосредственная Передача Дхармы.

----------

Альбина (26.06.2017), Юй Кан (26.06.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Olle

Это есть на самом деле.

----------

Антончик (21.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Спасибо вам.
-- "Спасибо" на хлеб не намажешь...
-- Ну тогда... Большое вам человеческое масло!

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (06.07.2017)

----------


## Ersh



----------

Neroli (14.08.2017), Антарадхана (08.07.2017), Антончик (21.07.2017), Ануруддха (08.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2017), Юй Кан (09.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Интересная идея! Дхамма-спиннер, типа такого, только шариков -- восемь и они снаружи? : )

----------

Ersh (14.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2017), Фил (09.07.2017)

----------


## Алик



----------

Aion (28.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (01.08.2017), Дубинин (10.07.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2017)

----------


## Алик



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.08.2017), Дубинин (10.07.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Ануруддха (17.07.2017), Балдинг (23.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (17.07.2017), Юй Кан (17.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Подпись к фото, выложенному Борисом Ошировым в предыдущем посте:

Гонконг. Округ Тайпоу. Перед статуей — роскошные и дорогие малоэтажные дома, жить в которых может позволить себе не каждый. (Фото Bobby Yip | Reuters):

----------

Балдинг (23.08.2017), Борис Оширов (17.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (17.07.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (26.07.2017), Алик (27.07.2017), Ануруддха (24.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (24.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (27.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (27.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (27.07.2017)

----------


## Aion

https://realt.onliner.by/2017/03/22/russia-2

----------

Алик (27.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (27.07.2017), Денис К (27.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Из т.н. "вредных советов". : )

----------

Aion (28.07.2017), Дубинин (27.07.2017)

----------


## Алик

> https://realt.onliner.by/2017/03/22/russia-2


" Окружен дворец поместьем площадью 12,3 сотки..." 
Дворец на 12 сотках  :Smilie:  :Facepalm:

----------

Aion (27.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (27.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Когда не хватает заслуг...
(Кино -- по клику на картинке... : )

----------

Алик (28.07.2017), Ануруддха (28.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (28.07.2017), Денис Васильевич (28.07.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.08.2017), Дубинин (28.07.2017)

----------


## Леон И

Лучшее, что доводилось смотреть за последние годы, из бразильи с любовью )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiV-...QINU1BdG5o3tio

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Olle

,,,,Колесо сансары,,,,, центральная часть.

----------

Говинда (31.08.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.08.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

юмор от Фрейда

----------


## Aion

Наше всё:



Коротков С.Ф. А.С. Пушкин. ("Нет пророка в своем отечестве"). 1999 г. Мордовский республиканский музей изобразительных искусств имени С.Д. Эрьзи. Саранск.

----------

Ануруддха (03.08.2017), Балдинг (23.08.2017)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (07.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017), Дубинин (07.08.2017)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (14.08.2017), Юй Кан (14.08.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (29.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (20.08.2017), Дубинин (14.08.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Явление толстого блуждающего стереотипа -- по клику... : )

----------

Альбина (17.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (20.08.2017), Дубинин (16.08.2017), Жан-Батист (16.08.2017), Фил (16.08.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Что, не видишь, я же с детьми!

----------


## Илья_Р

лежат в пустоте пустота с пустотой.
одна пустота говорит:
- завтра у нас пустота, придет много пустоты, я приготовила пустоту, пустоту и пустоту, а пустоту завтра сделаю. а ты пустоту купил?
- купил.
- а пустоту?
- купил.
- и пустоту?
- пустоту завтра куплю.
- ладно, спокойной пустоты.
 - спокойной пустоты.
и вскоре звуки пустоты раздались в пустоте.

----------

Хамчанский (18.08.2017)

----------


## Йен



----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Всё меняется, при этом двигаясь по кругу, и классика вечна, и лишь по своему преломляется в разное время в разных культурах ?



Или схожесть надуманная и есть лишь в моём воображении ?  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (03.04.2018)

----------


## Дубинин

Поталу навеяло?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Поталу навеяло?


Да )

----------

Neroli (20.08.2017), Дубинин (20.08.2017)

----------


## Neroli

А где это?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А где это?


 Нью Йорк
https://www.boddewyngaynorarchitects...g-new-york-ny/

----------

Neroli (20.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Это у меня в этом сообщении, ссылка самасобой ) появилась :
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post782835

Ссылка _Книги, статьи, учебники и переводы_ , теперь на страницу того сайта ведёт, видать тот   ресурс на который была ссылка перестал действовать и хостер перенаправляет или на сайте редирект поставили. 

А сообщение чтоб удалить ссылку уже отредактировать немогу, видать по прошествии некоторого времени функция редактирование сообщений прекращается.

----------


## Neroli

> Нью Йорк


Круто, и правда есть что-то от Поталы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2017)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Юй Кан (23.08.2017)

----------


## Хамчанский



----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.08.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Иногда комплимент "А ты -- ничего _себе_!" может быть точнее. : )
Но это просто к слову... Хотел -- о другом.

Объяснительная: "Мы, студенты четвёртого курса физфака, прогуляли занятия по религии. Причина: бес попутал".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.08.2017), Дубинин (23.08.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А сообщение чтоб удалить ссылку уже отредактировать немогу, видать по прошествии некоторого времени функция редактирование сообщений прекращается.


Да, редактить можно только в течение двух или трёх суток. Позднее -- связавшись с Модератором и попросив открыть пост для редактирования...
Хотя, по мне, в данном случае это такая некритичная чепуха, что даже морочить себя и Модератора -- некомильфо. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.08.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Сансара- это вам не шутки (нигде покоя нет)

----------

Алик (24.08.2017)

----------


## Жан-Батист

Из серии "коаны для детей":

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2017), Дубинин (25.08.2017)

----------


## Йен



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Olle (26.08.2017), Ануруддха (04.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.08.2017), Дубинин (26.08.2017), Савелов Александр (08.09.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

То ли метта, то ли каруна... (По клику. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.08.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Бдительность, бдительность и ещё раз бдительность! : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.08.2017), Денис Васильевич (28.08.2017), Дубинин (28.08.2017), Пема Дролкар (07.09.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

Все эти посты (Юй Кан(а)) действительно юмор ?

Покажи мне своё ЧЮ (чувство юмора) и я скажу кто-ты ...

Встретимся .

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------


## Жан-Батист

Буддисты, не буддисты, юмор, не юмор... Главное что  :Wink: ?

----------

Альбина (01.09.2017), Дубинин (29.08.2017), Фил (02.09.2017)

----------


## Olle

Шло второе сентября...

----------

Фил (02.09.2017)

----------


## Альбина

:Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.09.2017)

----------


## Olle

НЕ ВЫСЫПАЕШЬСЯ, ПОТОМУ ЧТО ПОЗДНО ЛЁГ 
@ 
СПИШЬ ДНЁМ, ПОТОМУ ЧТО НЕ ВЫСПАЛСЯ 
@ 
ЛОЖИШЬСЯ ПОЗДНО, ПОТОМУ ЧТО СПАЛ ДНЁМ 
@ 
КОЛЕСО САНСАРЫ ДАЛО ОБОРОТ

----------

Антончик (03.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2017), Дубинин (07.09.2017), Пема Дролкар (07.09.2017), Фил (07.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> НЕ ВЫСЫПАЕШЬСЯ, ПОТОМУ ЧТО ПОЗДНО ЛЁГ 
> @ 
> СПИШЬ ДНЁМ, ПОТОМУ ЧТО НЕ ВЫСПАЛСЯ 
> @ 
> ЛОЖИШЬСЯ ПОЗДНО, ПОТОМУ ЧТО СПАЛ ДНЁМ 
> @ 
> КОЛЕСО САНСАРЫ ДАЛО ОБОРОТ





> Не спите днем. Пластается в длину
> Дыханье парового отопленья.
> Очнувшись, вы очутитесь в плену
> Гнетущей грусти и смертельной лени
> 
> /Б.Пастернак, "Спекторский"/

----------

Шуньшунь (07.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Не спите днем. Пластается в длину
> Дыханье парового отопленья.
> Очнувшись, вы очутитесь в плену
> Гнетущей грусти и смертельной лени


(С) Сосед с перфоратором

----------

Альбина (07.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2017), Дубинин (07.09.2017), Пема Дролкар (07.09.2017), Фил (07.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

К вопросу о перерождении:

----------

Olle (07.09.2017), Альбина (07.09.2017), Фил (07.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

К вопросу о дуккха:

----------

Neroli (13.09.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Фил (09.09.2017), Юй Кан (08.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (11.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2017), Дубинин (09.09.2017), Фил (09.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

Самый известный мастер дзен в России:

----------

Алик (10.09.2017), Альбина (10.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

И тут мама ребёнка дала понять этому алкашу-отморозку!..

----------

Olle (11.09.2017), Алик (11.09.2017), Альбина (11.09.2017), Дубинин (11.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

К вопросу о поведении в Бардо:

----------

Lion Miller (13.09.2017), Neroli (13.09.2017), Антончик (03.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2017), Фил (13.09.2017), Юй Кан (13.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Исключительно для поднятия психресурса. : )

----------

Neroli (14.09.2017), Альбина (14.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017), Дубинин (14.09.2017), Йен (14.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Исключительно для поднятия психресурса. : )


 Один в один у меня собака так на дачу или гулять собиралась. Только еще поводок притаскивала, сразу приучил.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017), Денис Васильевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мне самому ролик про "Едем на дачу", когда я насмеялся, напомнил такой вот анек. (Кому не смешно -- мои извинения... : )

----------

Ануруддха (15.09.2017), Дубинин (14.09.2017), Йен (14.09.2017)

----------


## Йен



----------

Neroli (15.09.2017), Ануруддха (15.09.2017), Дубинин (15.09.2017)

----------


## Альбина

https://www.facebook.com/astucieuse/...7576079594554/

----------

Алик (15.09.2017), Говинда (19.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

> https://www.facebook.com/astucieuse/...7576079594554/

----------

Алик (15.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017), Денис Васильевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Собачья трагедь... %)

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.09.2017), Дубинин (15.09.2017)

----------


## Йен

Интересные факты о московском метро:

- Метрополитен мог появиться в Москве ещё в 1875 году, но тогда представители церкви заявили, что "человек, созданный по образу и подобию божьему, может унизить себя, спустившись в преисподнюю"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Интересные факты о московском метро:
> 
> - Метрополитен мог появиться в Москве ещё в 1875 году, но тогда представители церкви заявили, что "человек, созданный по образу и подобию божьему, может унизить себя, спустившись в преисподнюю"


Извозчики видать сделали Церкви хорошие подношения  : )

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Альбина (17.09.2017), Артур Гуахо (17.09.2017), Балдинг (18.09.2017), Дубинин (17.09.2017)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2017), Дубинин (17.09.2017), Юй Кан (18.09.2017)

----------


## Йен



----------

Алик (18.09.2017), Альбина (18.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2017), Дубинин (18.09.2017), Фил (18.09.2017), Юй Кан (18.09.2017)

----------


## Фил



----------

Алексей Л (19.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2017), Дубинин (19.09.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2017), Юй Кан (19.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Сам ты выпь и малыш! А я -- камммыыышшшшш..."

----------

Альбина (19.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.09.2017), Дубинин (19.09.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Альбина

"мои" хулиганят(

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> "мои" хулиганят(


"мои"- то, слева или справа?

----------


## Альбина

> "мои"- то, слева или справа?


"мои" -это те, кого "много" , Я сама сейчас только сообщника на задах увидела.. :Smilie:  (значит -правильно написала..)

----------

Дубинин (19.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

"И ты тоже хочешь радужного тела, а не нирваны?"

----------

Ануруддха (20.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "И ты тоже хочешь радужного тела, а не нирваны?"
> 
> ]


Пусть! клеши с тришной нирваны достигают ; )

----------


## Olle

....

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (24.09.2017), Алик (23.09.2017), Артур Гуахо (24.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (23.09.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.09.2017), Дубинин (23.09.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> "И ты тоже хочешь радужного тела, а не нирваны?"


Было бы смешно если б не было так грустно. Представьте я тоже изучал ПК, там говорится что Нирвана цель, но там нигде не говорится что Нирвана и есть самая конечная цель.

----------


## Альбина

Да это надо мной прикалолись, по-моему. А не над радужным телом. Не переживайте. Ну или косвенно я навеяла. Как  и в случае с объезянкой ещё выше.

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Альбина (24.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мои искренние извинения всем, чьи религиозные или там личные, что ли, чувства оказались оскорблены постом с буддийским лешим. %)

----------

Альбина (24.09.2017), Говинда (05.10.2017), КсенияС (28.09.2017), Пема Дролкар (03.10.2017), Фил (25.09.2017)

----------


## Альбина

это смайлик.. :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (27.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (24.09.2017), Дубинин (24.09.2017), КсенияС (28.09.2017), Пема Дролкар (03.10.2017), Фил (25.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2017), Шуньяананда (29.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

К вопросу о буддистах- "занимающихся буддизмом"- значительное время..

----------

Neroli (27.09.2017), Алик (26.09.2017), Альбина (29.09.2017), Кеин (30.10.2017), КсенияС (28.09.2017), Пема Дролкар (03.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Вновь к вопросу об буддизме, или об чём- нибудь таком..:

----------

Neroli (29.09.2017), Альбина (29.09.2017), Пема Дролкар (03.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л



----------

Дубинин (01.10.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (03.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.10.2017), Юй Кан (06.09.2018)

----------


## Дубинин

Наверное это не "чей- то "свежий взгляд со стороны", а так и задумывалось архитектором.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.10.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, тогда вот. Каждый день проезжаю мимо отеля в Милане. Либо вариант"обними меня, - не хочу", либо под шафэ они.)) Фотка не отражает действительность, потому что вокруг них надо двигаться, оба очень наклонены, в разные стороны и в разных направлениях. интересное впечатление.

----------

Альбина (03.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2017), Говинда (05.10.2017), Фил (04.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну, тогда вот. Каждый день проезжаю мимо отеля в Милане. Либо вариант"обними меня, - не хочу", либо под шафэ они.)) Фотка не отражает действительность, потому что вокруг них надо двигаться, оба очень наклонены, в разные стороны и в разных направлениях. интересное впечатление.


.
Кружатся, взявшись за руки,откинувшись назад, друг друга держат и не падают.)

----------

Фил (04.10.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> .
> Кружатся, взявшись за руки,откинувшись назад, друг друга держат и не падают.)


рук там нет. Скорее вот они. :EEK!:

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Ника, а Ёль -- филин или сова?
-- Филин. Но филин -- это сова.

----------


## Йен



----------

Neroli (05.10.2017), Алексей Л (09.10.2017), Альбина (06.10.2017), Балдинг (05.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2017), Дубинин (05.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

К вопросу об обусловленности:

----------

Neroli (06.10.2017), Альбина (06.10.2017), Йен (09.10.2017), Мяснов (08.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Напомнили по ТВ (при обсуждении памятника Калашникову) одно замечательное определение распространённого стиля: "Соцреализм -- это благодарность Партии и правительству, выраженная в доступной для них форме". : )

----------

Дубинин (09.10.2017)

----------


## Йен



----------

Дубинин (09.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2017)

----------


## Aion

Груша в форме Будды

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, олдовый баян... Ну и фто? : ))

----------

Альбина (11.10.2017), Ануруддха (11.10.2017), Балдинг (11.10.2017), Дубинин (10.10.2017), Кеин (30.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

А вот кому глубокого тихого ужасу? : )
Фокус тут в том, что явленное там чудище (манта) безвредно для всех, кроме планктона...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2017), Дубинин (12.10.2017), Юй Кан (12.10.2017)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Lion Miller (13.10.2017), Альбина (13.10.2017), Дубинин (12.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2017), Дубинин (13.10.2017), Шавырин (14.10.2017)

----------


## Йен



----------

Альбина (14.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017), Дубинин (14.10.2017), Кеин (30.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Сэлфи, сэлфи... Вот -- сэлфи!

----------

Neroli (15.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2017), Кеин (30.10.2017), Пема Дролкар (31.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

Интервъю:

- Назовите ваши слабые стороны
- Передок
- Вы приняты

----------

Балдинг (19.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Звонок в цирк:
-- Здравствуйте, я говорящая лошадь, и я хочу у вас работать.
-- Здравствуйте, а что вы умеете делать?
-- Жонглировать, блин!

----------

Neroli (15.10.2017), Альбина (17.10.2017), Дубинин (15.10.2017), Фил (15.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

*И сенбернара маслом не испортишь! %)*

Рекордсменом книги Гиннесса за самый длинный в мире язык стал сенбернар из Южной Дакоты. Пса зовут Мочи, его язык (18,58 см) сразу на семь см длиннее, чем у прошлого рекордсмена среди собак. Хозяева феномен своего питомца объясняют тем, что дают ему арахисовое масло в банке и, чтобы достать до ее дна, нужно постоянно тренироваться.

----------

Neroli (16.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

К вопросу о божествах, существующих "вне" или "снаружи"? :

----------

Lion Miller (10.11.2017), Olle (18.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2017), Шуньяананда (18.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Банальное...*

С деньгами никогда не бывает так хорошо, как плохо -- без них.

----------


## Йен

Кортни Лав опубликовала в соцсетях фотографию с подписью
"Монахи, достигшие Нирваны".

----------

Альбина (21.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (19.10.2017), Фил (19.10.2017), Шуньяананда (21.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Там вся соль, что это именно Кортни Лав опубликовала  :Smilie: 
https://www.facebook.com/courtneylov...type=3&theater

750 комментов: являются ли эти люди поклонниками Nirvana и понимают ли они что это группа такая   :Smilie:

----------

Кеин (30.10.2017), Фил (19.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Let be goot! : )

----------

Альбина (21.10.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (31.10.2017), Жан-Батист (20.10.2017), Фил (20.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2017), Энн Тэ (20.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Йен



----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (31.10.2017), Дубинин (23.10.2017), Кеин (30.10.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2017), Шуньяананда (30.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Йен



----------

Алик (31.10.2017), Альбина (30.10.2017), Ануруддха (31.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (30.10.2017), Дубинин (30.10.2017), Кеин (31.10.2017), Пема Дролкар (31.10.2017), Фил (30.10.2017), Шуньяананда (30.10.2017)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Алик (31.10.2017), Йен (31.10.2017), Пема Дролкар (31.10.2017), Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

Подписи в диалогах:
Я не могу это есть потому, что я веган.
А эта рыба проверялась на ртуть?
Этот хлеб без глютена?

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.11.2017)

----------


## Хамчанский

В продолжение темы...

----------


## Юй Кан

В Библии — десять заповедей, но всего семь смертных грехов. Вывод: три заповеди носят рекомендательный характер...

----------

Neroli (01.11.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Йен



----------

Альбина (31.10.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

"В китайском буддизме была секта Чань. Ее последователи отвергали священные писания и учили не опираться на слова и знаки. Тем не менее к ним часто приходили миряне и разные искатели истины — и задавали вопросы о смысле учения Будды. Чаньские учителя отвечали обычно каким-нибудь грубым образом — или ударом палки, или руганью. Особенно отличался один из них по имени Линь-Цзы, который в ответ на вопрос, что такое Будда, говорил, что это дыра в отхожем месте.

Обычно его ответ понимают в том смысле, — продолжал Джамбон, — что Линь-Цзи учил не привязываться к понятиям и концепциям, даже если это концепция Будды. Но Соловьев считал, что это самое точное объяснение, которое может быть дано. Представьте себе, говорил он, грязный и засранный нужник. Есть ли в нем хоть что-нибудь чистое? Есть. Это дыра в его центре. Ее ничего не может испачкать. Все просто упадет сквозь нее вниз. У дыры нет ни краев, ни границ, ни формы — все это есть только у стульчака. И вместе с тем весь храм нечистоты существует исключительно благодаря этой дыре. Эта дыра — самое главное в отхожем месте, и в то же время нечто такое, что не имеет к нему никакого отношения вообще. Больше того, дыру делает дырой не ее собственная природа, а то, что устроено вокруг нее людьми: нужник. А собственной природы у дыры просто нет — во всяком случае, до того момента, пока усевшийся на стульчак лама не начнет делить ее на три каи..."

"Т".

----------

Алик (06.11.2017), Антончик (03.04.2018), Артур Гуахо (03.11.2017), Аше (02.11.2017), Дубинин (02.11.2017), КсенияС (05.11.2017), Савелов Александр (20.05.2020), Сергей Бугаев (27.12.2021), Шуньшунь (10.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Надпись: "Осторожно, злая собака".

----------

Альбина (05.11.2017), Ануруддха (05.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2017), Йен (06.11.2017), Пема Дролкар (07.11.2017)

----------


## Йен



----------

Альбина (07.11.2017), Балдинг (07.11.2017), Пема Дролкар (07.11.2017), Фил (06.11.2017), Шуньяананда (06.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Lion Miller (10.11.2017), Альбина (07.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2017), Говинда (16.11.2017), Дубинин (06.11.2017), Кеин (07.11.2017), Шуньяананда (07.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Апгрейд к юбилею!

----------

Neroli (10.11.2017), Артур Гуахо (08.11.2017), Дубинин (07.11.2017), Пема Дролкар (14.11.2017), Чиффа (09.06.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> "В китайском буддизме была секта Чань. Ее последователи отвергали священные писания и учили не опираться на слова и знаки. Тем не менее к ним часто приходили миряне и разные искатели истины — и задавали вопросы о смысле учения Будды. Чаньские учителя отвечали обычно каким-нибудь грубым образом — или ударом палки, или руганью. Особенно отличался один из них по имени Линь-Цзы, который в ответ на вопрос, что такое Будда, говорил, что это дыра в отхожем месте.
> 
> Обычно его ответ понимают в том смысле, — продолжал Джамбон, — что Линь-Цзи учил не привязываться к понятиям и концепциям, даже если это концепция Будды. Но Соловьев считал, что это самое точное объяснение, которое может быть дано. Представьте себе, говорил он, грязный и засранный нужник. Есть ли в нем хоть что-нибудь чистое? Есть. Это дыра в его центре. Ее ничего не может испачкать. Все просто упадет сквозь нее вниз. У дыры нет ни краев, ни границ, ни формы — все это есть только у стульчака. И вместе с тем весь храм нечистоты существует исключительно благодаря этой дыре. Эта дыра — самое главное в отхожем месте, и в то же время нечто такое, что не имеет к нему никакого отношения вообще. Больше того, дыру делает дырой не ее собственная природа, а то, что устроено вокруг нее людьми: нужник. А собственной природы у дыры просто нет — во всяком случае, до того момента, пока усевшийся на стульчак лама не начнет делить ее на три каи..."
> 
> "Т".


Из этой же книги "Ум – это безумная обезьяна, несущаяся к пропасти. Причем мысль о том, что ум – это безумная обезьяна, несущаяся к пропасти, есть не что иное, как кокетливая попытка безумной обезьяны поправить прическу на пути к обрыву."

----------


## Юй Кан

Недостриженный до монаха кот обиделся и резко ушёл в почти полный ретрит... : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2017)

----------


## Йен



----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2017)

----------


## Aion

Once Upon a Time in Moscow...

----------

Neroli (22.11.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Пёс-призрак 2.0". : )

----------


## Юй Кан

"Не стреляй, царевич, -- попросила лягушка. -- Без обид. Страшненький ты..."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

Утро начинается..начинается..

----------

Алик (22.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.11.2017), Дубинин (21.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Neroli (22.11.2017), Алик (22.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2017), Дубинин (22.11.2017), Фил (22.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

еще вот)))))) .

----------

Neroli (23.11.2017), Алик (22.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Порадовал итоговый вопрос... : )

----------


## Хамчанский

[QUOTE=Юй Кан;800089]Порадовал итоговый вопрос... : )

Какой вопрос?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сообщение от Юй Кан
> 
> 
> Порадовал итоговый вопрос... : )
> 
> 
> Какой вопрос?


Так итоговый же, в песне... : ) 
Если он на слух неуловим, то по клику на ЕЩЁ (над комментарием) можно глянуть текст песни.

----------


## Альбина



----------

Дубинин (24.11.2017), Мяснов (24.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Эх жизнь наша тяжкая.. :

----------

Neroli (25.11.2017), Olle (24.11.2017), Алик (25.11.2017), Альбина (24.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2017), Мяснов (24.11.2017), Юй Кан (14.05.2020)

----------


## Альбина



----------


## Юй Кан

"катя катерина
как же ты могла
ты глаголом ложить
сердце мне прожгла"

"шампунем с силой лошадиной 
глеб мылил голову ежа 
ёж ускакал взмахнув кудрями 
и ржа"

и тд : )

----------


## Neroli

А как поставить пол спасиба? Второй стишок понравился, а первый нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А как поставить пол спасиба? Второй стишок понравился, а первый нет.


Поскольку виршики всё одно не мои, берите и второй безвозмездно. : )

----------


## Кристина

в условиях нехватки данных
наш мозг придумывает сам
врагов картину мира бога
и мнение других людей

олег был маленькой улиткой
и трогал рожками росу
но ночь прошла, олег проснулся
оделся и поехал в банк

----------

Шавырин (25.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Как можно пытаться избавляться от чувства вины, снижая значимость происходящего... : )
(Мужчинам -- не рекомендуется! : ))

----------

Neroli (28.11.2017), Дубинин (28.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Русские заселяются в гостиницу.
Администратор проводит инструктаж:
— В номере один стол, два стула, три кровати, четыре стены. Так и должно остаться по окончании вашего пребывания. И еще: в отеле проживают двести тридцать немцев, которые непричастны ко Второй мировой войне!

----------


## Йен

Когда забыл покормить свою собаку...



И кошку...

----------

Альбина (29.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2017), Кеин (30.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (29.11.2017), Алик (30.11.2017), Альбина (29.11.2017), Ануруддха (29.11.2017), Артур Гуахо (29.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2017), Дубинин (29.11.2017), Кеин (30.11.2017), Пема Дролкар (09.12.2017), Шуньяананда (29.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

К вопросу об "отречении":

----------

Альбина (29.11.2017), Антончик (03.04.2018), Мяснов (01.12.2017)

----------


## Альбина

мне вот это ну очень нравилось в свое время...прям вот ...чмок..
.

но это уже к вопросу о том,что Будда он везде..и во всем .. и слава будде

----------

Алик (30.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2017), Дубинин (29.11.2017), Фил (30.11.2017)

----------


## Фил

"Следи за дорогОй"
И дома какой то мужик ехидный!  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (30.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Пора принимать буддизм.
-- А что так?
-- Да в православии я как-то уж очень накосячил...

----------

Ануруддха (01.12.2017), Дубинин (01.12.2017), ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (03.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

К вопросу о "пронесении сокровенных знаний сквозь века и языки" (или "Буддизм- он и в Африке буддизм?.. :EEK!: ) :

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.12.2017), Кеин (09.12.2017), Юй Кан (04.12.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> (или "Буддизм- он и в Африке буддизм?..) :


так не честно, это мой Винни-ПУх.

Я в Африке была. Там нет буддизмов
Там солнце спать ложится только съев обед
Там на гору Святой мужик взбирался
Теперь туда взбирается весь свет

Там дождик чудом знают долгожданным 
Цветов гирлянды в дефиците там растут 
А бочка где полив как раз с твоим ночлегом
Каким-то странным  запахом манит тебя и страшных мух.

Там море Красное обманывает цветом
Чаруя нежною лазурью , дивной  бирюзой
А рыбы там таких изысканных расцветок
Заказ творцу турфирмы вышел непростой

Кругом там ходят женщины "Наташи"
И все равно, что ты Анжела Марковна под 90 лет.
Там море, соль, тепло, а пирамиды
Любому фараону в  лавке  предлагают  аж  за цент.

Была я там, и нету там буддизмов
Веселый торг, душистый воздух , пляски суфиев
Святое солнце, жесткие кораллы
Порывы ветров, нищета краев.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Да что "буддизм", там даже нет морозов

----------

Алик (07.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (04.12.2017), Дубинин (04.12.2017), Пема Дролкар (09.12.2017), Фил (04.12.2017), Шуньшунь (06.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Так всётаки _ОНИ_ существуют  :EEK!: 



Те _М_аш_ы_ны, котор_ых_ рисуют дети  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (07.12.2017), Артур Гуахо (06.12.2017), Дубинин (06.12.2017), Кеин (09.12.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Об ужасах сансары..:

----------

Lion Miller (06.12.2017), Neroli (07.12.2017), Альбина (07.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2017), Мяснов (11.12.2017), Шуньшунь (07.12.2017)

----------


## Шуньшунь

https://youtu.be/pQFi9J8tfd8

----------

Алик (08.12.2017)

----------


## Влад К

102-я История Дзен(Тайная)
                                                                                                                       "4 кг не фига"
Решили Чапаев с Петькой открыть магазин, в котором бы всё было, чего не пожелаешь. Открыли они этот магазин и дали ему название "всего до фига". Всё шло хорошо, деньги текли рекой и жили Чапаев с Петькой припеваючи... Но в один прекрасный день к ним заходит покупатель и говорит: вот у вас на витрине весит вывеска, что у вас "всего до фига", а мне знаете ли нужно 4 кг "не фига"... Есть у Вас? Петька стоявший на кассе ему отвечает -- Нет, конечно! Знаете, у нас хоть магазин и волшебный, в котором всё есть, но 4 кг "не фига" у нас нет. Покупатель очень огорчился и начал ругаться, после чего Петька стал его успокаивать и говорить, что может быть и есть, но он просто не знает, и что он сейчас сходит на склад проверит. Петька побежал на "склад" к Чапаеву, рассказал ему о необычной просьбе покупателя и спросил, как быть? Чапаев не надолго задумался, после чего сказал Петьке, чтобы тот привёл к нему покупателя. Петька привёл покупателя и Чапаев у него спрашивает -- это вы тот человек, которому нужно 4 кг "не фига"? -- да, отвечает покупатель. Тут Чапаев внезапно сказал Петьке, который стоял возле выключателя, чтобы тот выключил свет. Свет погас. Чапаев спрашивает у покупателя -- вы что нибудь видите? -- нет, не фига! -- Берите сколько вам нужно, ответил Чапаев...

----------

Lion Miller (09.12.2017), Кеин (09.12.2017), Фил (09.12.2017), Шуньшунь (11.12.2017)

----------


## Альбина

очень страшно))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Сезонный юмор. Классно жить у синего моря)))утром торопишься на работу, бежишь к своей машине и.....

----------

Кеин (11.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

И кто скажет, что этот патт -- неправильный?! %)

----------

Neroli (11.12.2017), Дубинин (11.12.2017), Кеин (27.12.2017)

----------


## Shus

Навеяло ....

----------

Альбина (13.12.2017), Балдинг (14.12.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.01.2018), Дубинин (13.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Алексей Л



----------

Балдинг (23.12.2017), Кеин (27.12.2017), Шуньшунь (15.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Lion Miller (15.12.2017), Neroli (15.12.2017), Дубинин (15.12.2017)

----------


## Альбина

вот как это? такие вокальные данные у Попки?))

----------

Neroli (22.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2017), Шуньшунь (22.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (23.12.2017), Ануруддха (27.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2017), Дубинин (23.12.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2017), Шуньшунь (24.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Альбина (27.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2017), Денис К (26.12.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.01.2018), Дубинин (24.12.2017), Кеин (27.12.2017), Шуньшунь (24.12.2017)

----------


## Olle

Интуиция

----------


## Юй Кан

*Чуть ли не у-вэй...*

-- То есть ты подождал, потом ещё подождал и ещё, а проблема не решилась сама? Очень странно, даже не знаю... Ты сделал всё, что мог.

----------

Альбина (28.12.2017), Балдинг (28.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Хитрая собака-поводырь два часа водила, из-за дождя, своего хозяина по квартире, умело имитируя уличные звуки.

----------

Ануруддха (28.12.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Артур Гуахо (29.12.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.01.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

УЖС!!! Возле «Бесстрашной девочки» в Нью-Йорке появился “Писающий песик”!
Подробности -- по клику.

----------


## Михаил_



----------

Балдинг (10.01.2018), Шавырин (18.02.2019), Шуньшунь (09.01.2018)

----------


## Ануруддха

К слову о "Бесстрашной девочке", мое фото реальной девочки в Шанхае  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (08.01.2018), Альбина (08.01.2018), Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2018), Дубинин (11.01.2018), Фил (09.01.2018), Шуньшунь (09.01.2018), Юй Кан (08.01.2018)

----------


## Альбина

про метту

----------

Neroli (09.01.2018), Ануруддха (08.01.2018), Фил (09.01.2018), Шуньшунь (09.01.2018)

----------


## Альбина

между прочим, в моем родном городе Энгельсе (Покровске) тоже есть бык, но не дикий , а трудяга. 
БЫК-СОЛЕВОЗ. 
Покровскую слободу основали как-раз из-за дОбычи соли еще в 18 веке, и  вот лет 10 назад, примерно, главный герой  и труженик города, его символ, и мой знак по гороскопу,,  был запечатлен в конце главной улицы Тельмана, на которой я когда-то жила)
Вот такой вот бычара..) 
Это с приличной стороны фотка. Есть еще сторона неприличная).

----------

Neroli (09.01.2018), Алик (09.01.2018), Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2018), Фил (09.01.2018)

----------


## Алик



----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2018), Кеин (11.01.2018), Шавырин (18.02.2019), Шуньшунь (09.01.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> между прочим, в моем родном городе Энгельсе (Покровске) тоже есть бык, но не дикий , а трудяга.


Клёвый бык по кличке "Энгельс"? : )

----------

Альбина (09.01.2018)

----------


## Альбина

а вот  и Татхагата

----------

Балдинг (11.01.2018), Дубинин (11.01.2018), Фил (11.01.2018), Шуньшунь (11.01.2018), Юй Кан (11.01.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

С подкрадающимся собачьим! : )

----------

Osh (21.01.2018), Won Soeng (19.02.2018), Виктор О (11.01.2018), Михаил_ (12.01.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Шуньшунь (11.01.2018)

----------


## Спокойный

Один йог 20 лет сидел в позе лотоса перед кирпичной стеной в глубокой медитации. Когда он вышел из неё, ученики собрались и приготовились с жадностью внимать его первым словам. 

Йог встал и сказал: «Так, со стеной всё ясно...»

----------

Альбина (20.01.2018), Ануруддха (19.01.2018), Артур Гуахо (19.01.2018), Дубинин (19.01.2018), Кеин (04.02.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (20.01.2018), Шуньшунь (19.01.2018), Юй Кан (19.01.2018)

----------


## Альбина



----------

Won Soeng (19.02.2018), Алик (21.01.2018), Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2018), Шавырин (25.02.2019)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Барельеф на здании Омской библиотеки

----------

Shus (30.01.2018), Ануруддха (25.01.2018), Балдинг (30.01.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.01.2018), Фил (25.01.2018), Шуньшунь (25.01.2018), Юй Кан (25.01.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.01.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (30.01.2018)

----------


## Балдинг

> Барельеф на здании Омской библиотеки


Не подскажете, справа от большой фигуры сидящей женщины с ребенком на коленях что за персонаж с нечеловеческим лицом коленопреклоненный на одно колено?

----------


## Борис Оширов

Представления не имею, я на это фото случайно наткнулся в и-нете

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не подскажете, справа от большой фигуры сидящей женщины с ребенком на коленях что за персонаж с нечеловеческим лицом коленопреклоненный на одно колено?


Этот куда обширный (на фото -- лишь фрагмент) барельеф украшает омскую библиотеку им. Пушкина. А называется он "История культуры".

"_Богородица с Буддой на руках - такое могло появиться лишь в короткую эпоху перемен, когда православие уже было не ограничено, но ещё не научилось ограничивать._"

А существо, преклонившее колено, -- вероятнее всего, обезьяноподобный Хануман, божество, почитаемое в индуизме.
Сравните:

----------

Балдинг (31.01.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В центре это Мать Вселенная, на руках у неё познающее Человечество (Ум\Разум)
С одной стороны Икар, с другой Атлант.

А вот, кто с преклонённым коленом - не знаю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В центре это Мать Вселенная, на руках у неё познающее Человечество (Ум\Разум)
> С одной стороны Икар, с другой Атлант.


А у нас их, случаем, не Сирином и Алконостом кличут? : )




> А вот, кто с преклонённым коленом - не знаю.


Да чего тут знать? Это ж -- Отец Вселенная! : ))

----------


## Фил

Может это Чудовище из "Аленького цветочка" ?
Или Минотавр раскаявшийся?
На корову больше похож чем на обезьяну.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А у нас их, случаем, не Сирином и Алконостом кличут? : )
> 
> 
> Да чего тут знать? Это ж -- Отец Вселенная! : ))


Смешок смешком  :Smilie: 
Но даже в интернете можно найти описание  концепции данного барельефа, смысл заложенный автором композиции и что символизирует женская фигура в центре и фигура на руках и то что по бокам от неё это именно Икар и Атлант.

Без всяких Богородиц держащих Будду на руках Сиринов и Алконостов. Хотя можно конечно и подменить идею автора какимито измышлениями со страниц livejournal , раздел юмора всётаки  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Смешок смешком 
> Но даже в интернете можно найти описание  концепции данного барельефа, смысл заложенный автором композиции и что символизирует женская фигура в центре и фигура на руках и то что по бокам от неё это именно Икар и Атлант.
> 
> Без всяких Богородиц держащих Будду на руках Сиринов и Алконостов. Хотя можно конечно и подменить идею автора какимито измышлениями со страниц livejournal , раздел юмора всётаки


Где именно -- "даже в интернете"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Где именно -- "даже в интернете"?


Поищите по автору композиции, это: 

скульптор Василий Андреевич Трохимчук

----------


## Юй Кан

> Поищите по автору композиции, это: 
> 
> скульптор Василий Андреевич Трохимчук


Ну что ж Вы такой уклончивый?
Спрошено было не КАК ИСКАТЬ, а ГДЕ ИМЕННО ЛЕЖИТ. : ))

----------


## Дубинин

И немножко "за буддизм":

----------

Won Soeng (19.02.2018), Альбина (02.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Фил (02.02.2018)

----------


## Фил

Он подумал "до-ре-ми-до ре до"  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2018), Дубинин (02.02.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Невозможное стало возможным! : )

----------

Neroli (12.02.2018), Ануруддха (10.02.2018)

----------


## Шенпен



----------

Neroli (12.02.2018), Won Soeng (19.02.2018), Алик (11.02.2018), Антончик (03.04.2018), Ануруддха (10.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (10.02.2018), Михаил_ (10.02.2018), Шварц (10.02.2018), Юй Кан (10.02.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

И СНОВА - С НОВОГОДЬЕМ!
(На этот раз -- с восточно-Собачьим... : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.02.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Жёлто-земельный перфекционист... : )

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кеин (28.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2018), Кеин (28.05.2018), Шуньшунь (19.02.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Won Soeng (19.02.2018), Ануруддха (09.03.2018), Артур Гуахо (20.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2018), Жан-Батист (21.03.2018), Кеин (28.05.2018)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2018), Юй Кан (08.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.03.2018), Денис Васильевич (09.03.2018)

----------


## Андрей П.



----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Юй Кан

Временно исчезнувшую, было, машину Илона Маска Tesla Roadster обнаружили в Дагестане -- с перебитыми номерами.

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2018), Шуньшунь (17.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (19.03.2018), Пема Дролкар (18.03.2018), Шуньяананда (19.03.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Ануруддха (19.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (19.03.2018), Шуньшунь (21.03.2018)

----------


## Ersh



----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В ролике с котом очень хорошая музыка https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Upj_Ib30K4  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Работа Бэнкси, Вифлеем.

----------

Ануруддха (21.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (20.03.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Шуньшунь (21.03.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (27.03.2018), Шуньшунь (22.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (25.03.2018), Балдинг (25.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2018), Жан-Батист (21.03.2018), Кеин (28.05.2018), Шуньшунь (22.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (25.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (02.04.2018), Ануруддха (01.04.2018), Денис Васильевич (01.04.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Ануруддха (03.04.2018), Юй Кан (04.04.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Шуньшунь (06.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

И -- о погоде!

Морозное апрельское утро. Из-за облаков робко выглядывает солнышко. Падает лёгкий снежок. Умиротворяющая тишина... Слышно лишь, как злобно матерятся вернувшиеся с юга птицы.

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Алик (17.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (10.04.2018), Юй Кан (10.04.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Алексей А (14.04.2018), Алик (17.04.2018), Ануруддха (14.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (14.04.2018), Говинда (19.04.2018), Кеин (04.05.2018), Пема Дролкар (18.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

КРАСОТА СПАСЁТ МИР? : )

----------

Балдинг (16.04.2018), Сергей Хос (21.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Антончик (16.07.2018), Артур Гуахо (17.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (17.04.2018), Кеин (04.05.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (17.04.2018), Сергей Хос (21.04.2018)

----------


## Aion



----------

Anthony (19.04.2018), Балдинг (25.04.2018)

----------


## Жан-Батист

Дзэн по-питерски.

----------

Ануруддха (24.04.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Ануруддха (24.04.2018), Кеин (04.05.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сюжет (по клику) называется "Неее... Это я не буду".

----------

Алик (26.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (27.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (26.04.2018), Шуньшунь (29.04.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Юй Кан

На заметку поучательной Пеме. : )

Если хорошо питаться, то в метро можно уступать место двум бабушкам сразу.

----------

Neroli (03.05.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (03.05.2018), Алик (02.05.2018), Ануруддха (05.05.2018), Балдинг (03.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (02.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

"В каком звании голубь?" -- по клику... : )

----------

Neroli (03.05.2018), Балдинг (03.05.2018), Кеин (04.05.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> "В каком звании голубь?" -- по клику... : )


Отфотошопил голубь. Голуби всегда так делают.

----------

Юй Кан (03.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Отфотошопил голубь. Голуби всегда так делают.


Вспомнилось (давно-давно было в этой же теме), с уточнением.
Правильные внештатные голуби всегда делают вот так:



(К слову: это -- принт на футболке... : ))

----------

Anthony (17.07.2018), Neroli (07.05.2018), Кеин (08.05.2018)

----------


## Спокойный



----------

ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Балдинг (10.05.2018), Шуньшунь (09.05.2018)

----------


## Алик

Nowhere -  now…here

----------

Шавырин (10.05.2018)

----------


## Доня



----------

Anthony (17.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (11.05.2018)

----------


## Доня

Шли

----------


## Доня



----------

Shus (14.05.2018), Шуньшунь (10.05.2018)

----------


## Доня



----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.05.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Доня



----------

Алик (11.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (11.05.2018), Шуньшунь (10.05.2018)

----------


## Доня



----------

Пема Дролкар (19.07.2018), Шуньшунь (10.05.2018), Шуньяананда (11.05.2018)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.05.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Шуньшунь (11.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Давай, я в тебе буду видеть только хорошее?
-- Хорошо, милый.
-- Ой, ты где? Ау, ты куда делась?!

----------

Lion Miller (12.05.2018)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.05.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Шуньшунь (14.05.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------


## Shus

> 


Чистка автоматов (см. на столы). Парень проверят чистоту ствола разобранного АК. 
Смешно, что кому-то это смешно. 
Хотя ...

----------

Денис Васильевич (14.05.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Чистка автоматов (см. на столы). Парень проверят чистоту ствола разобранного АК. 
> Смешно, что кому-то это смешно. 
> Хотя ...


Действительно. А я и не понял сначала. В принципе неудивительно, в армии не служил)

----------

Денис Васильевич (15.05.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2018)

----------


## Olle

Мудрость...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.05.2018), Пема Дролкар (19.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2018), Шуньшунь (16.05.2018)

----------


## Olle

Благодарность

----------

Кеин (17.05.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Алик (19.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (18.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Будь с тем, кто делает тебя счастливым."

----------

Алик (22.05.2018), Кеин (22.05.2018)

----------


## Кеин

- Учитель, объясни мне, что такое дзэн.
- Чёрные тучи закрыли луну. Понял?
- Нет.
- Иди странствуй восемь лет.
Ученик ушёл, пришёл через восемь лет.
- Учитель, объясни мне, что такое дзэн.
- Чёрные тучи закрыли луну. Понял?
- Ну, да.
- Что ты понял?
- Ну, тучи - это зло. Луна - это...
- Ничего ты не понял. Иди странствуй восемь лет.
Ученик ушёл, пришёл ещё через восемь лет.
- Учитель, объясни мне, что такое дзэн.
- Чёрные тучи закрыли луну. Понял?
- Понял.
- Что ты понял?
- Чёрные тучи закрыли луну.
- Молодец.
(C) баян из сети

----------

Михаил_ (22.05.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Ануруддха

Что характерно - выключатель сломан  :Wink:

----------

Балдинг (23.05.2018), Кеин (23.05.2018), Михаил_ (23.05.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Юй Кан (23.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Уважаемое правительство, допустим, мы счастливы, богаты, здоровы, умны...
-- Не допустим.

----------

Ануруддха (24.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (24.05.2018)

----------


## Osh

Даже практика Дхармы может стать лишь средством для поддержания «Восьми мирских забот»:

1. Желание быть счастливым 
2. Нежелание страдать
3. Желание известности
4. Нежелание оказаться незначимым 
5. Желание похвалы 
6. Нежелание быть осуждённым 
7. Желание обретения
8. Нежелание потери

* также они называются «Восемь мирских дхарм» или «Восемь мирских одержимостей».

фото: Katya Krenalinova
p.s. данный пост - не цитата (источник)

----------

Ануруддха (24.05.2018), Аньезка (24.07.2018), Михаил_ (24.05.2018), Пема Дролкар (19.07.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Anthony (24.05.2018), Алик (08.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (24.05.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Пема Дролкар (19.07.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Анимация по ссылке - http://www.yapfiles.ru/show/1935590/...13858.gif.html

----------

Кеин (24.05.2018)

----------


## Кеин

https://youtu.be/hlMAKpxN8N0

----------

Алик (07.02.2019), Денис Васильевич (24.05.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.08.2018), Пема Дролкар (19.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2018), Юй Кан (24.05.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> https://youtu.be/hlMAKpxN8N0


В одном мультфильме вся жизнь человека показана.

----------


## Кеин

> В одном мультфильме вся жизнь человека показана.


Общество потребления. Мы в нём живём. Но есть ещё более тонкие формы - потребление "духовности" от продавцов ретритов или ещё каких тренингов. На форуме theravada.ru появилась хорошая тема про это1.
Как по мне, это есть тот самый "духовный материализм" о котором упоминал ещё Д.Т. Судзуки в книге "Основные принципы буддизма махаяны". О нём же писал один тибетец в книге "Преодоление духовного материализма".

P.s. если нужно я ссылки приведу, но не сейчас. С телефона немножко неудобно на форумах флудоносить.
___
1. http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=3595

----------

Денис Васильевич (24.05.2018)

----------


## Шенпен



----------

Osh (31.05.2018), Ануруддха (24.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (24.05.2018), Денис Васильевич (24.05.2018), Кеин (25.05.2018)

----------


## Балдинг

Буддизм, при определенной сноровке, -- это способ превратить пожизненный эцих с гвоздями в пожизненный эцих без гвоздей.

© Balding, 2018

----------

Жан-Батист (25.05.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Я не буду писáть на стенах." Много-много раз... : )

----------

Антончик (16.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.05.2018), Кеин (26.05.2018)

----------


## Кеин

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8-daMyeA8RE

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> https://youtu.be/hlMAKpxN8N0


Вот еще подобные мультфильмы:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yBrW0zG8y8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct1evgnY8AY

----------

Кеин (26.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вложение 22248


Так вот оно какое - правильное удержание внимания на том что перед носом  :Wink:

----------

Кеин (28.05.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

*А знаете ли вы, что...*

В любом курортном городе самые приличные люди всегда собираются в очереди у пляжного туалета.

----------

Ануруддха (30.05.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

спалились в период высокой активности

----------


## Osh



----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2018), Алик (01.06.2018), Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2018), Кеин (01.06.2018), Пема Дролкар (19.07.2018), Шуньяананда (01.06.2018), Юй Кан (31.05.2018)

----------


## Кеин

> спалились в период высокой активности


А что это?

----------


## Михаил_

> А что это?


в зависимости от воображения. а так, молнии, но научное мнение еще не сформировалось.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.06.2018)

----------


## Кеин

> в зависимости от воображения. а так, молнии, но научное мнение еще не сформировалось.


Значит сформируется.
https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Спрайт_(молния)
Просто картинка из разряда:

Только про облака, а там про молнии.

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кеин (03.06.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

В рамках импортозамещения коррупция будет заменена на мздоимство.

----------

Балдинг (08.06.2018), Владимир Николаевич (05.06.2018)

----------


## Алик

В квитанциях об оплате квартиры постоянно одна и та же грамматическая ошибка - вместо "содержание жулья" пишется "содержание жилья".

----------


## Юй Кан

*Шива*

Однажды люди спросили ужасного Шиву, можно ли им курить божественную траву гянджу? Шива ответил им, что нельзя.
Тогда люди спросили Шиву, почему же сам он постоянно курит божественную траву гянжу, но при этом запрещает курить другим?

Шива подвинул к себе кальян, вложил в него крапаль размером в солнечную систему, подпалил крапаль хвостом кометы Галлея, затянулся и ответил сквозь дым: «Когда я курю страшную траву гянжу, то каждый мой вдох – это новый стих Махабхараты, а каждый выдох – полная глава Упанишад!
Когда же смертные человеки закуривают страшную траву гянджу, то каждая затяжка у них – это поиски несуществующего смысла, а каждый выдох – разочарование и опустошение».
Так ответил Шива вопрошающим, потому что всякому, спрашивающему разрешения, нужно непременно отказывать. Нельзя доверять сомневающемуся. Сомневающийся слаб.
Сильный же никогда, никогда не станет спрашивать о том, что ему можно и что ему нельзя, тем более спрашивать у Божества! Ибо постоянно поклонение и вопрошение и есть самое худшее безверие.
И еще напутствовал Шива неразумных, чтобы не курили траву знаний гянджу, а глотали всякий раз, по поводу и без повода, дикую огненную воду – напиток, избавляющий человека от каких бы то ни было вопросов. Чтоб не знали люди тайн.
Не любил Шива, когда в нирване многолюдно и накурено.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2018), Кеин (11.06.2018), Михаил_ (09.06.2018), Чиффа (09.06.2018), Шавырин (11.06.2018), Шуньшунь (08.06.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Значит надо курить траву знаний ганджу и не сомневаться
> А если серьезно, то что-то в этом есть))


По мне, чего-то в таком заключении нет. %)
Сказка -- ложь, да в ней намёк: если Шива не любит, когда у него многолюдно и накурено, то разумнее следовать в нирвану не шиваистскую, а -- буддийскую, для какой ни какой-то травы (кроме куша : ), ни огненных вод не надобно. : )

(А вообще, выходит, не токмо Минздрав, но и Шива курить не рекомендует! А Шива -- это нам не Минздрав, а конкретный бог (Сива ака Исан), один из четырёх владык Таватимсы. И уж ежели он сказал "Низзя", лучше не нарушать. : )

----------

Чиффа (09.06.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

Минутка "туалетного юмора" в преддверии ЧМ по-футболу 2018 ...

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.07.2018), Шуньшунь (16.06.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

ЧМ 2018

----------

Кеин (13.06.2018)

----------


## Olle

Карма

----------

Anthony (12.06.2018), Алик (15.06.2018), Владимир Николаевич (14.06.2018), Шварц (20.06.2018)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.06.2018), Юй Кан (14.06.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Пема Дролкар (19.07.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Шавырин (17.06.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан

* * *

Жена -- мужу.
-- Ну вот, я покрасилась, а ты даже не заметил.
-- Да заметил я, заметил...
-- А я не покрасилась!

* * *

-- Женщина, что у вас ребёнок постоянно орёт? Успокойте его! Чего он хочет?
-- Он хочет орать!

----------

Кеин (19.06.2018)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Olle (17.06.2018), Кеин (19.06.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

Как немецкий язык меняет восприятие (Пинки и Брейн)

----------


## Юй Кан

Алиса в стране чудес... : ))

----------

Алик (08.07.2018), Кеин (06.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Распознать настоящего врага очень просто: когда отдаёшь ему свой ужин, он должен тебе его возвратить, добавив свой.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.08.2018), Доня (10.07.2018), Пема Дролкар (19.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2018), Шуньяананда (10.07.2018)

----------


## Aion

Карма гения:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.07.2018), Доня (10.07.2018), Кокотик (24.07.2018), Шуньяананда (10.07.2018)

----------


## Борис Оширов

медитация

----------

Аньезка (24.07.2018), Кеин (12.07.2018), Юй Кан (11.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Возраст это количество оборотов, которые ты совершил/-ла вокруг Солнца.

----------

Алик (18.07.2018), Ануруддха (17.07.2018), Балдинг (16.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2018), Кеин (17.07.2018), Шуньяананда (16.07.2018)

----------


## Anthony



----------


## Anthony



----------

Шуньшунь (30.07.2018)

----------


## Olle

Венгерский карикатурист Гергиел Дудас, больше известный как Дудольф, опубликовал новую головоломку. На этот раз он предложил пользователям найти кролика среди множества котов.

----------

Алик (07.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (19.07.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.08.2018), Кеин (19.07.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Венгерский карикатурист Гергиел Дудас, больше известный как Дудольф, опубликовал новую головоломку. На этот раз он предложил пользователям найти кролика среди множества котов.


Кролик спрятан в черной шляпе на одном из котов?

----------


## Olle

> Кролик спрятан в черной шляпе на одном из котов?


Там просто кролик.

----------


## Anthony

ааа... нашел. спасибо

----------


## Юй Кан

Под двойное "Вот и всё"! : )

----------

Кеин (19.07.2018)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.07.2018), Кеин (19.07.2018), Кокотик (24.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Пара крысок от Бэнкси.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2018)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.08.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2018)

----------


## Доня



----------

Olle (24.07.2018), Ануруддха (24.07.2018), Балдинг (06.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (24.07.2018), Кеин (25.07.2018), Юй Кан (24.07.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Vladiimir (30.07.2018), Шуньшунь (30.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Вы видели этого кота? 
Потому что он, мать его, потрясный!
Он не потерялся или что ещё, я просто подумал, что вы должны его увидеть."

----------

Ануруддха (24.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (24.07.2018), Доня (25.07.2018), Кеин (25.07.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (30.07.2018), Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2018), Кеин (31.07.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (07.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (06.08.2018), Денис Васильевич (06.08.2018), Михаил_ (06.08.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (08.08.2018)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Мгновенная кара за ложь! : )*

-- Что же стало причиной вашего расставания?
-- Ложь.
-- А именно?
-- Я его спросила: "Тебе сахар в кофе положить?", а он ответил: "Ложь".

----------

Lion Miller (08.08.2018), Алик (08.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (08.08.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.08.2018), Кеин (08.08.2018), Пема Дролкар (08.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2018), Шуньяананда (08.08.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А что это?


Особый вид молний в верхних слоях атмосферы - Спрайты и Джеты. Летчики часто наблюдают.

----------

Балдинг (15.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (11.08.2018), Кеин (11.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (14.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (13.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если кто не помнит -- "А лисички взяли спички..." : )

----------

Ануруддха (14.08.2018), Денис Васильевич (14.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Anthony (14.08.2018), Алик (15.08.2018), Балдинг (15.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (14.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2018)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Антончик (22.08.2018), Михаил_ (15.08.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (16.08.2018), Пема Дролкар (28.08.2018), Шуньяананда (14.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Выбраны самые забавные названия населенных пунктов в России*
Сервис путешествий провел опрос, в котором определил самые смешные и нелепые названия населенных пунктов России. Всего в опросе приняли участие более одиннадцати тысяч участников. По итогам опроса первое место заняла деревня Чуваки в Пермском крае, на втором месте оказалось село Мошонки в Калужской области, а на третьем — деревня Варварина Гайка из Саратовской области. Организаторы конкурса отправят в деревню Чуваки специальный кубок, который будет вручен главе местной администрации.

В последнем туре голосования также приняли участие деревня Жадины в Новгородской области, деревня Большой Смердяч в Вологодской области, деревня Добрые Пчелы в Рязанской области, город Дно в Псковской области, деревня Кура-Цеце Краснодарского края, а также деревня Колбаса в Новосибирской области.

----------

Денис Васильевич (16.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> *Выбраны самые забавные названия населенных пунктов в России*
> Сервис путешествий провел опрос, в котором определил самые смешные и нелепые названия населенных пунктов России. Всего в опросе приняли участие более одиннадцати тысяч участников. По итогам опроса первое место заняла деревня Чуваки в Пермском крае, на втором месте оказалось село Мошонки в Калужской области, а на третьем — деревня Варварина Гайка из Саратовской области. Организаторы конкурса отправят в деревню Чуваки специальный кубок, который будет вручен главе местной администрации.
> 
> В последнем туре голосования также приняли участие деревня Жадины в Новгородской области, деревня Большой Смердяч в Вологодской области, деревня Добрые Пчелы в Рязанской области, город Дно в Псковской области, деревня Кура-Цеце Краснодарского края, а также деревня Колбаса в Новосибирской области.


Есть много смешных названий: 1) http://s1v1.irc.lv/files/1/0/0/501/pFbMKHL1.jpeg , 2) http://omvesti.ru/wp-content/uploads.../pedrilovo.jpg , 3) https://img.youtube.com/vi/FL3vKfeTnVg/0.jpg , 4) http://ribalych.ru/wp-content/upload...x-mest_418.jpg , 5) http://s.fishki.net/upload/post/201506/16/1567350/4.jpg , 6) http://www.turizmvnn.ru/files/system/foto/5757189.jpg

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Большая Пысса (населенный пункт в Коми-Удорском районе) 
Большие Пупсы (деревня в Тверской обл. ) 
ул. Минструактивная (Смоленская обл. ) 
г. Манды (Монголия) 
Дешевки (деревня в Калужской обл. ) 
ул. Новый русский спуск (деревня Уборы) 
Такое (село на Сахалине) 
Тухлянка (река на Сахалине) 
Баклань (село в Брянской обл. ) 
Лохово (поселок на Можайском ш. ) 
Факфак (Новая Гвинея) 
Большое Струйкино (село в Новогородской обл. ) 
Овнище (деревня в Тверской обл. ) 
Дно (город недалеко от Пскова) 
Трусово (деревня в республике Коми) 
ул. Забойна (Калуга) 
Кокаиновые горы (река в Пермской обл. ) 
Косяковка (деревня в Башкирии) 
Куриловка (село в Саратовской обл. ) 
Ширяево (деревня в Самарской обл. ) 
Ломки (деревня в Нижегородской обл. ) 
Йокосука (город в Японии) 
Большой Куяш (деревня в Челябинской обл. ) 
Иннах (поселок на Чукотке) 
Крутые Хутора (деревня в Липецкой обл. ) 
Крутая (деревня в Коми) 
Быки, Бычихи (деревни в Белоруссии) 
Новые Алгаши (колхоз в Ульяновской обл. ) 
 Новопозорново (село в Кемеровской обл. ) 
Лысая Балда (река в селе Заряное, Украина) 
Болотная Рогавка (деревня в Новгородской обл. ) 
Старые Черви (село в Кемеровской обл. ) 
Верхнее Зачатье (деревня в Чеховском районе) 
 Дураково (деревня в Калужской обл. ) 
Заячий пузырь (река в Кемеровской обл. ) 
 Козявкино (село в Кемеровской обл. ) 
Цаца (Волгоградская обл. ) 
 Засосная (деревня в Липецкой обл. ) 
 Звероножка (река в Московской обл. ) 
Муходоево (село в Белгородской обл. ) 
Да-да (поселок в Хабаровском крае) 
Вобля (река в Рязанской обл. ) 
Хреновое (село в Воронежской обл. ) 
Блювиничи (деревня в Брестской обл. ) 
Большое Бухалово (деревня в Вологодской обл. ) 
Свиновье (деревня в Одинцовском районе) 
Синие Лепяги (поселок в Воронежской обл. ) 
Жабино (деревня в Мордовии) 
Кончинино (деревня под Дмитровом) 
Раздериха (река в Дмитровском районе) 
Чуваки (деревня в Пермской обл. ) 
Мусорка (дреревня в Ульяновской обл. ) 
Голодранкино (деревня под Магнитогорском) 
Безводовка (деревня в Ульяновской обл. ) 
Красная Могила (Донецкая обл. ) 
Кундрючья (река под Волгоградом) 
Хотелово (поселок под Тверью) 
 Добрые Пчелы (в Рязанской обл. ) 
 Блохи (Псковская область, Бежаницкий р-н) 
Блява (Оренбургская область) 
Бухалово (Тверская область, Бологовский р-н) 
Бухловка (Московская область) 
Черная Грязь (Московская область, 
Солнечногорский р-н) 
Козлы (Тверская область) 
Вагина (Тюменская область) 
Лобково (Тверская область, Кашинский р-н) 
Попки (Волгоградская область, Котовский р-н) 
Мошонки (Калужская область, Мещовский р-н) 
Сисковский (поселок в Волгоградской области) 
Целковоская (станица? Волгоградская область) 
Опухлики (Псковская область, Новельский р-н) 
Дрочево (Московская область, Дмитровский р-н) 
Калино (Архангельская обл. , Мезенский р-н) 
Кака (республика Дагестан, Ахтынский р-н) 
Какино (Нижегородская область, Гагинский р-н) 
Моча (река в Московской области, Подольский р-н) 
Сика (республика Дагестан, Табасарский р-н) 
Отхожее (Тамбовская область) 
Нижнее Блевково (Калужская область, Спасо-Деменский р-н) 
Мачехин Конец (Тверская область) 
Хренище (Воронежская область, Бобровский р-н)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2018), Пема Дролкар (28.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Обсценные названия -- неинтересно... А вот десяток самых прикольных -- класс! Особо порадовали Добрые Пчелы и Кура-Цеце. : ))

----------

Денис Васильевич (16.08.2018)

----------


## Aion

Александр Левченко "Прометей несет людям лапшу "роллтон", похищенную у богов", 2016

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (23.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Антончик (22.08.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (18.08.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (19.08.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (19.08.2018), Ануруддха (20.08.2018)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.08.2018), Пема Дролкар (28.08.2018), Юй Кан (20.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ладно, тогда я ухожу! : )

----------

Ануруддха (23.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.08.2018), Михаил_ (28.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2018), Шуньшунь (30.08.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Olle (30.08.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2018)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Антончик (03.09.2018)

----------


## Борис Оширов

ом мяу падме кот!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2018)

----------


## Osh



----------

Алик (09.09.2018), Доня (15.09.2018), Шавырин (06.09.2018), Шуньшунь (04.09.2018), Юй Кан (04.09.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Кто чёрного боится больше? По клику... : )

----------

Ануруддха (18.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2018), Жан-Батист (10.09.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Его было много, но оно лопнуло! %)

----------

Алик (09.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.09.2018), Михаил_ (07.09.2018), Шуньшунь (07.09.2018)

----------


## Джагпа



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.09.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2018), Жан-Батист (10.09.2018), Кеин (26.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 


Хранитель Срединности

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.09.2018), Юй Кан (08.09.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

А ты так, как по клику, умеешь? : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Кошачья боевая ширшасана ака стояк на голове! : )

----------

Ануруддха (18.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2018), Денис Васильевич (15.09.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Кошачья боевая ширшасана ака стояк на голове! : )


Это его особый стиль Кунг-фу.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это его особый стиль Кунг-фу.


Сказал бы  даже, каларипаяту... : )



Хотя слова/имена тут непринципиальны (особенно вспоминая стругацких боевых котофф)... %)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2018), Денис Васильевич (15.09.2018)

----------


## Доня



----------

Olle (15.09.2018), Антончик (17.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2018), Кеин (26.09.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2018), Шуньшунь (17.09.2018), Юй Кан (15.09.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

"Позвони, как освободишься". Просьба звучит совсем поразному при обращении к разным людям - к простому рабочему, к осужденному в тюрьме, и к медитирующему буддисту.  :Smilie:

----------

Ануруддха (18.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Не долбай меня, птица-дятел!" : )

----------

Vladiimir (19.09.2018), Алик (20.09.2018), Ануруддха (20.09.2018), Фил (19.09.2018)

----------


## Aion



----------

Olle (22.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2018), Михаил_ (23.09.2018), Шуньяананда (22.09.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А ещё есть река - Утка )

----------

Aion (23.09.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

- Привет, как прошло утро?
- Слушай. Оказывается шаматха позволяет видеть глазами другого человека, причем вместе с контекстом. Стыдно то как!
Чтож вы сразу не сказали?
- Хи хи хи хи хи...

----------


## Olle

> 


«Махабха́рата» - одно из немногих произведений мировой литературы, которое само о себе утверждает, что в нём есть всё на свете.

----------

Aion (23.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (23.09.2018), Михаил_ (23.09.2018), Шуньяананда (23.09.2018)

----------


## Ант

> 


Вот так и пишут "новости для идиотов"... :Smilie: 
https://urochishe.ru/pritoki-oki/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.09.2018), Доня (25.09.2018), Кеин (26.09.2018)

----------


## Olle

ВК

----------

Кеин (26.09.2018), Шуньяананда (24.09.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Вот так и пишут "новости для идиотов"...
> https://urochishe.ru/pritoki-oki/



Так и знал, что кто-нибудь эту картинку будет верифицировать. Улыбнитесь, вы в разделе "Юмор"...

----------


## Olle

> Вот так и пишут "новости для идиотов"...
> https://urochishe.ru/pritoki-oki/
> Вложение 22623


Я бы был осторожнее с высказываниями:


Картинка, говорят, скорее всего была взята из ее книг.

----------

Aion (25.09.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Я бы был осторожнее с высказываниями:


Согласен. Навскидку: недалеко от Минусинска есть речка Биджа, а в Омской области - река Тара.

----------

Шуньяананда (25.09.2018)

----------


## Olle

Река Тара есть по Нижегородской - Горьковской трассе, во Владимирской области, стоял в пробке и глядел на название реки на знаке часа 2-3, по дороге домой.

----------

Aion (29.09.2018), Шуньяананда (25.09.2018)

----------


## Фил

Очередь за айфонами на Тверской.
https://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_me...064b?from=main

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2018), Шуньшунь (28.09.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Первые восемь не явились, а девятый (по имени Валерий) зашёл в Re:Store под аплодисменты сотрудников и заявил, что купил место в очереди за 50 тысяч рублей, но *потерял* деньги на телефон.

Несколько дней первым стоял 18-летний Михаил, который хотел отдать своё место за 400 тысяч рублей. Но за несколько часов до старта продаж он *порвал* свой талон.

Сансара, что ты делаешь, прекрати!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.09.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Фил (28.09.2018), Шуньшунь (28.09.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Очередь за айфонами на Тверской.
> https://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_me...064b?from=main


Я наверно чего-то не понимаю в этой жизни. Зачем?

----------

Фил (28.09.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Я наверно чего-то не понимаю в этой жизни. Зачем?


кнопок нет!

----------

Фил (28.09.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Очередь была почти на 100% из перекупщиков, которые из за своей жадности не смогли перепродать ни один талон. (халява же) 
...
Большинство стоявших несколько дней в очереди хотели продать свои места, но покупателей на них не нашлось. Таким образом, очередь дошла до 247–го талона, владелец которого пришел к магазину в 6:30 утра по местному времени. Он и стал первым покупателем нового телефона.

(люди оказались умнее, чем ожидала первая группа и мы тут на форуме)
Так что не все потеряно! Как интересно раскручиваются эти истории, и все заканчивается одним и тем-же. Кто-то считает кого-то дураками, но все оказывается по другому.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2018), Денис Васильевич (28.09.2018), Фил (28.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Шуньшунь (28.09.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Алексей А (29.09.2018), Шуньшунь (29.09.2018)

----------


## Доня



----------

Olle (29.09.2018), Vladiimir (29.09.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2018), Юй Кан (29.09.2018)

----------


## Ануруддха



----------

Olle (02.10.2018), Шуньяананда (02.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если заканчивать любое утверждение фразой "или нет", получится забавно. Или нет.

----------

Neroli (12.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2018), Михаил_ (04.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2018)

----------


## Ант

"В ходе эволюции человек унаследовал от обезьяны три основные качества: 
а) желание поприкалываться, 
б) стремление забраться повыше, 
в) отвращение к работе."

----------

Антончик (04.10.2018), Ануруддха (03.10.2018), Михаил_ (04.10.2018), Шуньшунь (08.10.2018)

----------


## Olle

Анекдот

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.10.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2018), Шуньшунь (08.10.2018), Юй Кан (08.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Денис Васильевич (08.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Анекдот


А из этого анека однозначно следует возможность страданий в раю: для бабки -- в форме деда... И наоборот. : )

----------

Olle (08.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (09.10.2018)

----------


## Ант

> А из этого анека однозначно следует возможность страданий в раю: для бабки -- в форме деда... И наоборот. : )


"По мере расширения Вселенной Гнев Божий становился слабее и слабее." (с) видимо с порядком в раю, происходит та же фигня.

----------


## Руфус

> А из этого анека однозначно следует возможность страданий в раю: для бабки -- в форме деда... И наоборот. : )


Такой дед попадает только в ад.

----------


## Olle

> Такой дед попадает только в ад.


Его бабка в рай за собой забрала.

----------


## Юй Кан

— Ой, а чем это от тебя так пахнет? Ландыши?
— Нет. Это жимолость.
— Жимолость? А что это такое?
— Ну... это что-то типа выхухоли, только растение.

----------

Ануруддха (13.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2018), Шуньяананда (13.10.2018)

----------


## Grinii

Буддист отложил все дела на следующую жизнь. :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (13.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Буддист отложил все дела на следующую жизнь.


Это называется...

Мать в слезах, отец с ремнем и дед с инфарктом — девятиклассница Наташа даже не подозревала, что ее статус ВКонтакте "Занимаюсь прокрастинацией" будет иметь такие последствия в их необразованной семье. : )

----------

Алик (14.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2018), Михаил_ (14.10.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2018), Шуньяананда (13.10.2018)

----------


## Aion

Марксистская версия: яб-деньги-юм.

----------

Neroli (15.10.2018), Доня (15.10.2018), Фил (15.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2018), Шуньяананда (19.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Денис Васильевич



----------

Шуньшунь (17.10.2018)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> 


Это жесть какая-то))))

----------

Денис Васильевич (17.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Доня (22.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Картина Ильи Репина "Запорожцы умышленно распространяют непроверенную информацию, порочащую честь и достоинство главы турецкого государства".

----------

Anthony (23.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2018)

----------


## Доня



----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.10.2018)

----------


## Доня



----------


## Доня



----------


## Денис Васильевич

Нужно кликнуть

----------

Алик (23.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Нашел книжечку про себя.

крышку, которую сорвало.

----------

Фил (23.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нашел книжечку про себя.
> 
> крышку, которую сорвало.


Дорогой Пётр, эту ценную инфу надо не в музыку и юмор, а прямо в тему, где про кресла для буддистов! : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2018), Михаил_ (23.10.2018), ПавелПас (08.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018), Фил (23.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Дорогой Пётр, эту ценную инфу надо не в музыку и юмор, а прямо в тему, где про кресла для буддистов! : )


Так это перформанс, надо воспринимать под музыку. Включаешь музыку смотришь на картинку.

----------

Фил (23.10.2018)

----------


## Фил

Предлагаю "Pigs on the wing"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018), Юй Кан (23.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так это перформанс, надо воспринимать под музыку. Включаешь музыку смотришь на картинку.


Петя, для полноты -- дарю текст слов, чтоб напевать по ходу этого безделия на другую знатную музыку:

Танцуй, Россия, как свин на лыжах,
а у меня самая, самая, самая летучая крыша!
: )

----------

Михаил_ (23.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Захожу на форум каждое утро чтобы прикоснуться к доброте.

----------

Фил (24.10.2018), Юй Кан (23.10.2018)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Денис Васильевич (23.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Вторая дхьяна, направляемая медитация под руководством Ali Kuru

----------

Шуньшунь (26.10.2018)

----------


## Olle

...ролик со смыслом

----------

Алик (28.10.2018), Шуньшунь (28.10.2018)

----------


## Ант

"Как вы воспитали такого умного,хорошего мальчика?
Мама:
- Ложь,угрозы,шантаж..."

----------

Anthony (31.10.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Как вы воспитали такого умного,хорошего мальчика?
> Мама:
> - Ложь,угрозы,шантаж..."

----------

ПавелПас (08.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Алик (31.10.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (31.10.2018), Доня (30.10.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2018)

----------


## Ант

> 


Угу, а мы на них... (ну и логика при этом, как в предыдущем сообщении).

"Идет мужик по лесу, смотрит - 
на березе, на суку, девочка висит,
маленькая, белое платьице по ветру развевается.
Висит, бедная, и зубами за сук держится.
Мужик: - Девочка, девочка, что ты делаешь?
Девочка: - (сдавленно, не разжимая зубов) СОК ПЬЮ!!!"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Угу, а мы на них... (ну и логика при этом, как в предыдущем сообщении).


На картинке дано непрямо понять, что дети учатся не столько из взрослых пояснений/деклараций, сколько -- впитывая деяния и поступки родителей и окружающих... Потому бестолку объяснять, что воровать (ругаться, лгать...) -- плохо, если сам воруешь (ругаешься, лжёшь).
Потому же, скажем, девочка, выросшая в семье без отца/мужчины, потом не знает, как правильно выстраивать отношения с мужем.

И вообще:

- Папа, а почему надкушенное яблоко коричневеет?
- Понимаешь, когда ты откусываешь яблоко, у него выделяется сок. Так как в яблоке содержится железо, то взаимодействуя с кислородом, оно окисляется и, таким образом, приобретает коричневый цвет...
- Папа, а ты с кем сейчас разговаривал?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Olle (03.11.2018), Osh (04.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2018), Хольгер (05.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Нет, у меня не было сарказма.
> Время в которое жил Будда многие учёные называют - осевое...




Остался еще целый час, а все уже в естественном состоянии.

----------

Юй Кан (06.11.2018)

----------


## Дяус

> Вложение 19501


Вроде же есть забор.

https://www.sarotiko.gr/images2016/e...iathesi-11.jpg

Если бы овцы идентифицировали ворота как единственный выход - наоборот свидетельство умного подхода.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2018), Михаил_ (07.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2018), Шуньшунь (07.11.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вроде же есть забор.


Да, там ограда проволочная. Бараны вообще умные животные.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2018), Фил (07.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Здравствуйте, я Ника Арчибальдовна. Это мой муж — Тензин Ибрагимович. Наши дети: Гвиневра, Венцеслав и Феврония. А это Таня, племянница. Мы ее немного недолюбливаем.


Объявление:
я Александра, выйду замуж за Александра. У нас будет трое детей, Александр, Александра и Мишенька, которого мы почему-то будем недолюбливать.

----------


## Шавырин

> Объявление:
> я Александра, выйду замуж за Александра. У нас будет трое детей, Александр, Александра и Мишенька, которого мы почему-то будем недолюбливать.

----------

Алик (12.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.11.2018), Шуньшунь (12.11.2018)

----------


## Aion

Никита Поздняков
Колесо Сансары, 2018 г.
Сосна, резьба, масло.

----------

Борис Оширов (12.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2018), Доня (11.11.2018), Шуньяананда (11.11.2018)

----------


## Алик

> Да, там ограда проволочная. Бараны вообще умные животные.


Про баранов не знаю , но овцы :
Пару раз сам видел, как первые несколько овец перепрыгивали через натянутую между кольями верёвку, потом веревка попадала между ног очередной овечки, рвалась, но всё остальное стадо добросовестно подпрыгивало на бегу на этом месте, притом каждая следующая овечка старалась подпрыгнуть не ниже предыдущей.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Про баранов не знаю , но овцы :
> Пару раз сам видел, как первые несколько овец перепрыгивали через натянутую между кольями верёвку, потом веревка попадала между ног очередной овечки, рвалась, но всё остальное стадо добросовестно подпрыгивало на бегу на этом месте, притом каждая следующая овечка старалась подпрыгнуть не ниже предыдущей.


Может, они хотели поиграть.

----------


## Алик

> Может, они хотели поиграть.


Может и поиграть). Потом проволоку натянули и побеги прекратились.

----------


## Aion



----------


## Денис Васильевич

*Нужно кликнуть
*

----------

Алик (16.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.11.2018), Михал (16.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот что творит метта чудодейственная!

----------

Жан-Батист (20.11.2018), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018), Шуньяананда (20.11.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Абсолютно правдоподобная иллюзия

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (27.11.2018), ПавелПас (21.11.2018), Шавырин (18.02.2019)

----------


## Шенпен



----------


## Olle

*Последние слова известного миллиардера Стива Джобса*




> Стив Джобс – известный американский миллиардер, изобретатель и промышленный дизайнер, получивший широкое признание в качестве пионера эры IT-технологий. Джобс умер в возрасте 56 лет от рака поджелудочной железы. 
> В Интернете ему приписывают следующие последние слова: 
> «Я достиг пика успеха в деловом мире, в других глазах моя жизнь является сущностью успеха. Однако, кроме работы, у меня мало радости. В конце концов, богатство – это просто факт жизни, к которому я привык. В темноте, когда я смотрю на зеленый свет от аппарата жизнеобеспечения и слышу повторяющийся механический звук, я чувствую дыхание Бога и приближение смерти. Теперь, когда мы накопили достаточно богатства, мы должны задуматься о совершенно других вопросах в жизни, не связанных с богатством… Должно быть что-то более важное: возможно, отношения, возможно, искусство, возможно, детские мечты… Неустанная гонка за богатством превращает человека в марионетку, что случилось и со мной. 
> Бог дал нам чувства, чтобы передать свою любовь в каждое сердце, а не иллюзии по поводу богатства. Вы можете нанять кого-то, чтобы водить машину для вас, зарабатывать деньги для вас, но вы не можете никого нанять на все Ваши деньги, чтобы он понес эту болезнь вместо Вас. 
> Можно найти и купить материальные вещи. Но есть одна вещь, которую нельзя найти и купить, когда она потеряна – нельзя купить «жизнь». Побалуйте себя хорошо. 
> И уважайте других. Чем старше мы становимся тем больше мы умнеем, и постепенно мы понимаем, что часы, которые стоят $30 и часы, которые стоят $300, показывают одно и тоже время. Будем ли мы носить с собой кошелек, который стоит 30 $ или кошелек, который стоит 300 $ – оба вмещают одинаковую сумму денег. Будем ли мы ездить на автомобиле стоимостью 150 000 долларов или на машине стоимостью 30 000 долларов, дорога и расстояние одинаковы, и мы достигаем того же места назначения. Если мы выпьем бутылку стоимостью 300 долларов или вино стоимостью 10 долларов, то «кайф» будет одинаковым. В доме, в котором мы живем, площадью 300 квадратных метров или 3000 квадратных метров – ты одинаково одинок. 
> Ваше истинное внутреннее счастье исходит не из материальных вещей этого мира. Если вы летите в классе первого класса или эконом-класса, если самолет падает то ты падаешь вместе с ним. Итак … Надеюсь, вы понимаете, что когда у вас есть друзья или кто-то, с кем можно поговорить, то это настоящее счастье! 
> 
> Пять неоспоримых фактов: 
> ...

----------

Шуньшунь (25.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Когда очень хо...

----------

Neroli (26.11.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (27.11.2018)

----------


## ПавелПас



----------

Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018), Шуньшунь (27.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (27.11.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (27.11.2018)

----------


## Михаил_



----------


## Айрат

Вам не кажется противоречивым состояние его здоровья:



> умер в возрасте 56 лет от рака поджелудочной железы.


и его советы:



> Шесть лучших врачей мира
> 1. Солнечный свет
> 2. Отдых
> 3. Спортивная зарядка
> 4. Диета
> 5. Уверенность в себе
> и 6. Друзья
> Держите их на всех этапах жизни и наслаждайтесь здоровой жизнью».


По-моему, не стоит к его советам прислушиваться, если нет цели умереть от рака поджелудочной.
Зачем постить то, что не доказало своей эффективности на практике?

----------

Доня (29.11.2018), Фил (28.11.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> *Последние слова известного миллиардера Стива Джобса*


Говорить он мог,... но если бы построил бы буддийскую  ступу или храм, то в следующей жизни был бы более счастливым и имел бы больше друзей.

----------


## Olle

> Вам не кажется противоречивым состояние его здоровья:
> 
> и его советы:
> 
> По-моему, не стоит к его советам прислушиваться, если нет цели умереть от рака поджелудочной.
> Зачем постить то, что не доказало своей эффективности на практике?


Может посмотрите в каком разделе размещено?
А эффективность - миллиардер...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2018), Фил (28.11.2018)

----------


## Olle

> Говорить он мог,... но если бы построил бы буддийскую  ступу или храм, то в следующей жизни был бы более счастливым и имел бы больше друзей.


Вы ж пишите тут, или построили храм, или ступу? :Wink: 



> Хотя Стив Джобс никогда не привлекал внимание общественности к своей благотворительной деятельности, но он и его семья раздавали деньги анонимно в течение более чем 20 лет.
> 
> О росте анонимных пожертвований в Кремниевой долине было подробно рассказано в материале The New York Times, где особое внимание было уделено Лорин Пауэлл Джобс, вдове бывшего руководителя Apple. «Мы действительно делаем всё возможное для продолжения великого дела других людей, но нам не хотелось бы связывать с этим наши имена» — высказалась Пауэлл Джобс. Ее организация, Emerson Collective, структурирована как малый бизнес и представляет собой, скорее, компанию с ограниченной ответственностью, чем свободную от налога. Это дает ей возможность предоставлять гранты, инвестиции и политические пожертвования без сообщения о них публично. Пауэлл Джобс рассказала, что она и ее коллеги ценят возможность оставаться анонимными, будучи в то же время «быстрыми, гибкими и отзывчивыми» в отношении пожертвований.
> 
> В 2011 году The New York Times опубликовали материал, вызвавший определённые разногласия. Автор статьи «Тайна пожертвований Стива Джобса» журналист Эндрю Росс Соркин (Andrew Ross Sorkin) задавался вопросом, почему же общественности не сообщался тот факт, что Джобс долгие годы жертвовал свои деньги на благотворительность. Публикация побудила вокалиста U2 Боно, который был другом Стива, написать заметку о том, что пожертвования Джобса на борьбу со СПИДом в Африке «были бесценны». Кстати, Боно является основателем направленной на борьбу со СПИДом благотворительной программы (Product) RED, в рамках которой Apple с 2006 года перечисляет на благие цели часть заработка со своих особых товаров красного цвета. В своей заметке Боно отметил, что Apple была самым крупным спонсором Глобального фонда по борьбе со СПИДом, выделив десятки миллионов долларов на тестирование, лечение и консультирование.
> 
> В прошлом году нынешний глава Apple Тим Кук также рассказал о нескольких личных благотворительных актах, предпринимаемых Джобсом в течение его жизни. Среди таких актов, например, было пожертвование в 50 миллионов долларов для больницы Стэнфорда — около половины этой суммы пошло на строительство нового главного корпуса, а остальная часть была использована для создания новой больницы для детей. Однако, Джобс пожелал оставить эту информацию максимально конфиденциальной, даже биографу Уолтеру Айзексону было строго запрещёно рассказывать о пожертвованиях до конца жизни Стива. В своё время Джобс также отказался от участия в «The Giving Pledge», основанной миллиардерами Биллом Гейтсом и Уорреном Баффетом, которые просят богатых людей пожертвовать большую часть своих денег на благотворительность. 29 мая 2013

----------

Антончик (27.11.2018), Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Может посмотрите в каком разделе размещено?
> А эффективность - миллиардер...


Причем карьера миллиардера началась с кидания своего же друга Стива Возняка, причем на какую то смешную сумму то ли 700, то ли 300 долларов.
И так далее.......

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Хотя Стив Джобс никогда не привлекал внимание общественности к своей благотворительной деятельности,


Мне почему-то это напоминает амбивалентные чувства когда например табачники спонсируют спортивные соревнования.
Т.е. вроде бы хорошо, денег дали, а иначе соревнований бы не было.
И конечно больным все равно кто дал 50 млн долларов, Джобс, Баффет или Сечин, и какую часть это составляет от их состояния.
И конечно эти 50 млн будут очень нужны и важны!
Но....как-то......
Благотворительность Фредди Меркури или БКС Айенгара совершенно другие чувства вызывает.....

----------

Доня (29.11.2018)

----------


## Olle

> Мне почему-то это напоминает амбивалентные чувства когда например табачники спонсируют спортивные соревнования.
> Т.е. вроде бы хорошо, денег дали, а иначе соревнований бы не было.
> И конечно больным все равно кто дал 50 млн долларов, Джобс, Баффет или Сечин, и какую часть это составляет от их состояния.
> И конечно эти 50 млн будут очень нужны и важны!
> Но....как-то......
> Благотворительность Фредди Меркури или БКС Айенгара совершенно другие чувства вызывает.....


Ну, что Вам сказать, может у Вас затерялась такая кучка денег, проявите благотворительность, дайте детям 50 «лямов» баксав. И так далее. 
Я вот только могу пальцем по буковкам «потыкать», что мне о людях судить.

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, что Вам сказать, может у Вас затерялась такая кучка денег, проявите благотворительность, дайте детям 50 «лямов» баксав. И так далее. 
> Я вот только могу пальцем по буковкам «потыкать», что мне о людях судить.


Такая "кучка" не затерялась.
Это в 1200 раз меньше его состояния.
Я отдаю гораздо больше.
Некорректно сравнивать меня и миллиардера списка Форбс.

----------

Доня (29.11.2018), Шуньшунь (28.11.2018)

----------


## Olle

> Такая "кучка" не затерялась.
> Это в 1200 раз меньше его состояния.
> Я отдаю гораздо больше.
> Некорректно сравнивать меня и миллиардера списка Форбс.


Жаль...
Судить всегда легче и кажется даже что корректно судить, осуждать, оправдывать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Жаль...
> Судить всегда легче и кажется даже что корректно судить, осуждать, оправдывать.


Скажем такой пример:
Купец дал сироте 100 рублей - хороший поступок? Безусловно.
А потом он ради забавы 1500 руб сжег.
Он кто? Хороший человек?
По моему он - идиот.

----------


## Olle

> Скажем такой пример:
> Купец дал сироте 100 рублей - хороший поступок? Безусловно.
> А потом он ради забавы 1500 руб сжег.
> Он кто? Хороший человек?
> По моему он - идиот.


Вы комбинируете. 
Может этого сироту из-за излишка денег могли убить....
Никому не нужны храмы без людей и т.д. 
Состояние - это не живые деньги. Вывод из оборота предприятия не оправдано много средств грозит банкротством. 
Излишек денег у нищих не ведет их к благосостоянию и их благополучию, а чаще ведет к преждевременной гибели от разных факторов.

----------

Виктор О (29.11.2018), Доня (29.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Вы комбинируете. 
> Может этого сироту из-за излишка денег могли убить....
> Никому не нужны храмы без людей и т.д. 
> Состояние - это не живые деньги. Вывод из оборота предприятия неоправдано много средств грозит банкротству. 
> Излишек денег у нищих не ведет их к благосостоянию и их благополучию, а чаще ведет к преждевременной гибели от разных факторов.


Ну вообщем Стив Джобс и его друзья Гейтс и Баффет - молодцы!
Чтобы мы без них делали!

----------

Шуньшунь (28.11.2018)

----------


## Olle

> Ну вообщем Стив Джобс и его друзья Гейтс и Баффет - молодцы!
> Чтобы мы без них делали!


Все-таки жаль, что у Вас нет

----------

Фил (28.11.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2018), Шуньшунь (30.11.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Скажем такой пример:
> Купец дал сироте 100 рублей - хороший поступок? Безусловно.
> А потом он ради забавы 1500 руб сжег.
> Он кто? Хороший человек?
> По моему он - идиот.


Пролетарские суждения.

----------


## Фил

> Пролетарские суждения.


Конечно.
Не буржуазные.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

https://www.kramola.info/vesti/neoby...-detjam-ajfony Респект ему

Чего бодаться. Жил мужик в самсаре, страдал, жертвовал, искал свой путь. Все, как у всех. С небольшой разницей.

----------

Olle (29.11.2018)

----------


## Шенпен



----------

Доня (29.11.2018), Михаил_ (01.12.2018), Фил (29.11.2018), Шуньшунь (30.11.2018)

----------


## Доня

Домашним питомцам посвящается))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.11.2018), Фил (30.11.2018), Хотсан (30.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Lion Miller (04.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Ну что? Распознал!?

----------


## Михаил_

Либо даже мысли состоят из атомов, либо все состоит из мысли. Одно из двух!

----------


## Виктор О

> Либо даже мысли состоят из атомов, либо все состоит из мысли. Одно из двух!


Либо и мысли и атомы - это проявления одного и того же и нет никаких "из двух".

----------

Михаил_ (03.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Либо даже мысли состоят из атомов, либо все состоит из мысли. Одно из двух!


Либо, буддизм откроет свою сокровенную страшную ужасно древнючую тайну: есть ум и умственное и это вообще не-материально )

----------


## Фил

> Либо и мысли и атомы - это проявления одного и того же и нет никаких "из двух".


Либо ни то, ни другое!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Ну допустим, мысли состоят из тех-же самых атомов. И все окружающее нас состоит из того же самого, что и наши мысли.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну допустим, мысли состоят из тех-же самых атомов. И все окружающее нас состоит из того же самого, что и наши мысли.


Не допустим!!!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2018), Фил (03.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Ну допустим, мысли состоят из тех-же самых атомов. И все окружающее нас состоит из того же самого, что и наши мысли.


А если мыслей нет?
Туп?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну допустим, мысли состоят из тех-же самых атомов. И все окружающее нас состоит из того же самого, что и наши мысли.


Микроскоп использовали ?
Рассмотрели там(в мозгу, в сердце, в пятках, .... или где там ещё  ум помещается) мысли ?
 :Wink:

----------


## Михаил_

Ну ладно ладно, хватит )

----------


## Aion

Сансарное творчество:

----------

Neroli (04.12.2018), Алик (04.12.2018), Артур Гуахо (04.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (04.12.2018), Михаил_ (04.12.2018), Хотсан (04.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно.
> Не буржуазные.


А как будет точнее: люпменские или люмпенские? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

Останавливает гаишник машину, а там за рулём -- собака.
На заднем сидении -- мужик.
Гаишник:
-- Мужик, ты что, совсем с ума сошёл? Собаку за руль посадил!
Мужик:
-- А я тут при чём? Я проголосовал, она остановилась.

----------

Ануруддха (14.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А как будет точнее: люпменские или люмпенские? : )


Деклассированные

----------


## Юй Кан

> Деклассированные


Вам виднее... : )

----------

Фил (14.12.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну допустим, мысли состоят из тех-же самых атомов. И все окружающее нас состоит из того же самого, что и наши мысли.


Не слышали у Фейнмана "одноэлектронная вселенная"?  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (14.12.2018), Фил (14.12.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> Не слышали у Фейнмана "одноэлектронная вселенная"?


Да, Я кажется упоминал. Нормальная теория, не лучше и не хуже других. И еще книга Далай Ламы так и называется "Вселенная в одном Атоме".

Пристальное наблюдение за мыслью показывает что тут не все так гладко как ожидалось, больше вопросов чем ответов )  Неужели нет больше отзывов и описаний наблюдений от йогинов?

----------

Фил (14.12.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Либо даже мысли состоят из атомов, либо все состоит из мысли. Одно из двух!


Чё-то какой-то несмешной юмор пошёл…

----------

Aion (17.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2018), Кеин (04.02.2019), Михаил_ (14.12.2018)

----------


## Olle

Улыбка

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2018), Шуньшунь (15.12.2018)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (17.12.2018), Артур Гуахо (18.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (17.12.2018), Доня (29.12.2018), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2018), Юй Кан (17.12.2018)

----------


## Aion

Ну и ещё о кошечках:

----------

Ануруддха (18.12.2018), Доня (18.12.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Когда просыпается йдам, омрачения больше не чувствуют себя в безопасности и рискуют получить по
 лицу.

----------


## Юй Кан

Не робей, почувствуй себя -- по клику -- бессмертным колобком! : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.12.2018), Жан-Батист (21.12.2018)

----------


## Антончик



----------

Aion (21.12.2018), Алик (20.12.2018), Альбина (20.12.2018), Ануруддха (20.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (20.12.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.12.2018), Жан-Батист (21.12.2018), Михаил_ (21.12.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (24.12.2018), Фил (21.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2018), Шенпен (22.12.2018)

----------


## Aion



----------

Антончик (21.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (20.12.2018), Пема Дролкар (21.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2018)

----------


## Neroli

А я бы начала...

----------

Aion (23.12.2018), Алик (22.12.2018), Антончик (22.12.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (22.12.2018), Шавырин (25.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (23.12.2018), Шуньшунь (25.12.2018)

----------


## Aion

С наступающим)

----------

Алик (24.12.2018), Антончик (24.12.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.12.2018), Шуньшунь (25.12.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Хорошо забытое старое
=======================
Владимир Коробов
Из книги «Неизвестные и малоизученные культы».
Дальневосточные экспедиции князя Э.Э.Ухтомского и тантрийские мистерии ni-kha-yung-sle'i man-su-ro-bha.
(Из истории семиотических культов)

----------

Aion (25.12.2018), Балдинг (24.12.2018)

----------


## Aion

Не каждый думает, а так-то да...

----------

Neroli (25.12.2018), Ануруддха (27.12.2018)

----------


## Альбина

- Надо встретиться.
- Зачем?!
- Есть проблемы.
- Я не хочу есть проблемы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Хотсан

Геолог спрашивает пастуха:
- Отец, скажите, а сколько ваши овцы дают за сезон шерсти?
- Белые или черные? – Спрашивает пастух.
- Ну, черные.
- Черные – 2 килограмма.
- А белые?
- И белые – 2 килограмма.
- Скажите, отец, сколько им нужно корма в день?
- Черным или белым? – Уточняет пастух.
- Ну, черным.
- Черным – 1 килограмм.
- А белым?
- И белым – 1 килограмм.
Геолог не выдерживает:
- Так что же вы мне голову морочите? Почему все время спрашиваете «черные или белые», ведь результат один и тот же?
- Ну-у, так черные ж мои, – отвечает пастух.
Геолог с пониманием:
- А-а-а, а белые?
- И белые мои.

----------

Aion (30.12.2018), Ануруддха (27.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (26.12.2018), Доня (29.12.2018), Кеин (04.02.2019), ПавелПас (26.12.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Классика.
Рождественские баталии.
Причем дворнику наваляли и те и другие.

----------


## Olle

> Новогоднее


Так там "синяки" и Санта Клаусы и ни одного Деда Мороза...

----------

Шуньшунь (27.12.2018)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (27.12.2018), Neroli (15.01.2019), Won Soeng (08.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2018), Кокотик (23.01.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2019)

----------


## Olle

..

----------

Aion (30.12.2018), Neroli (15.01.2019), Алик (30.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (29.12.2018), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Дорогой, ты бы сходил в магаз за продуктами...
-- Ты что?! В такую погоду хороший хозяин даже плохую собаку из дому не выпустит!
-- Ладно, иди без собаки.

----------

Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019)

----------


## Алик



----------

Aion (09.01.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019), Шуньшунь (31.12.2018)

----------


## Доня



----------

Neroli (15.01.2019), Ануруддха (03.01.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019), Хотсан (01.01.2019), Шуньшунь (01.01.2019)

----------


## Хотсан



----------


## Olle

Галустян, Ревва - Операция по пересадке тела

----------


## Olle

"Это был тяжелый год, был он тяжелей чем тот"
(есть ненормативная лексика)

----------

Anthony (04.01.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019), Шавырин (18.02.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Классика.
> Рождественские баталии.
> Причем дворнику наваляли и те и другие.


Ну, это постановка же, но все равно смешно.

----------


## Юй Кан

Песенка вконец одичавшей дакини. : )

----------

Шуньшунь (08.01.2019)

----------


## Aion

О тождестве сансары и нирваны:

----------

Olle (09.01.2019), Ануруддха (09.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2019)

----------


## Ersh

Коротко и ясно

----------

Aion (11.01.2019), Won Soeng (11.01.2019), Ануруддха (09.01.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.01.2019), Кокотик (23.01.2019)

----------


## Aion

Путеводитель по Бардо:

----------

Хотсан (13.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Антончик (11.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (11.01.2019), ПавелПас (11.01.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019), Хотсан (13.01.2019), Юй Кан (11.01.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (22.01.2019), Neroli (12.01.2019), Olle (12.01.2019), Алик (12.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (16.01.2019), Доня (16.01.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019), Хотсан (13.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2019)

----------


## Olle



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (22.01.2019), Антончик (21.01.2019), Балдинг (19.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2019), Доня (19.01.2019), ПавелПас (19.01.2019), Фил (19.01.2019), Шуньшунь (20.01.2019)

----------


## Olle

....

----------

Aion (22.01.2019), Anthony (20.01.2019), Антончик (21.01.2019), Ануруддха (20.01.2019), Кеин (04.02.2019), ПавелПас (20.01.2019), Шавырин (18.02.2019)

----------


## Olle

....

----------

Aion (22.01.2019), Anthony (20.01.2019), Алик (20.01.2019), Ануруддха (20.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.01.2019), Доня (21.01.2019), ПавелПас (21.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (20.01.2019), Юй Кан (22.01.2019)

----------


## Доня



----------

Anthony (22.01.2019), Neroli (22.01.2019), Olle (22.01.2019), Won Soeng (22.01.2019), Алик (22.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (22.01.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.01.2019), ПавелПас (22.01.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019), Савелов Александр (10.02.2019), Фил (22.01.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Такие у нас имена... %)

*Gооd Мan*
"Меня зовут Алексей. Друзья называют Лёхой. Дети папой, а жена идиотом﻿."

----------

Olle (22.01.2019), ПавелПас (23.01.2019), Хотсан (23.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.02.2019), Шуньшунь (23.01.2019)

----------


## Aion

Дукха...

----------

Neroli (24.01.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.01.2019), Доня (23.01.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019), Хотсан (23.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Aion (24.01.2019), Алик (24.01.2019), Фил (24.01.2019), Шуньшунь (24.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Алик (28.01.2019), Антончик (27.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (26.01.2019), ПавелПас (04.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019), Фил (28.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2019)

----------


## Alex



----------

Anthony (27.01.2019), Доня (26.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (27.01.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Никогда не болевший ветеринар пришёл, однажды, на приём к терапевту.
Сидят пять минут, молча смотрят друг на друга...
Терапевт:
-- Ну, на что жалуетесь?
Ветеринар:
-- Чёрт! Как у вас всё просто!

----------

Aion (28.01.2019), Anthony (27.01.2019), Olle (27.01.2019), Алик (28.01.2019), Доня (27.01.2019), Жан-Батист (28.01.2019), ПавелПас (27.01.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019), Фил (28.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (29.01.2019)

----------


## Aion

Так уходящий....

----------

Neroli (28.01.2019), Ануруддха (30.01.2019), Артур Гуахо (28.01.2019), Доня (28.01.2019), ПавелПас (29.01.2019), Шуньшунь (29.01.2019), Юй Кан (28.01.2019)

----------


## Жан-Батист

> Так уходящий....


Судя по отсутствию следов на постаменте, еще и "*так с неба спускающийся*"

----------

Aion (28.01.2019), ПавелПас (28.01.2019), Шуньшунь (29.01.2019)

----------


## Доня

илья меняет сотни жизней
то человек то эльф то гном
в любой вселенной оставаясь
говном

----------

Anthony (01.02.2019), Neroli (29.01.2019), ПавелПас (29.01.2019), Фил (29.01.2019)

----------


## Olle

.:.::

----------

Кеин (13.02.2019), ПавелПас (02.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019), Шуньшунь (02.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ну, дорогие чувствующие существа, с днём сурка, хорька и хомяка! : )
Российский, правда, сегодня не проснулся (о чём есть по клику ниже), но фсё равно: всем -- своевременной весны, чтоб без обострений!



Мне вообще кажется, что наших сурков никакими тенями не напугать! : )

----------

Артур Гуахо (02.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Из выдачи Яндекса )

----------

Osh (03.02.2019), Антончик (04.02.2019), Доня (04.02.2019), Фил (03.02.2019), Шавырин (18.02.2019), Шуньшунь (05.02.2019)

----------


## Olle

> Из выдачи Яндекса )


Нужно было сделать скрин с количеством просмотров и посещением этих тем!

Последние сообщения...............просмотров............сообщений в теме
Буддизм и секс	..........................8,031.......................1,024 
Секс по-ваджраянски...................3,911..........................153 	

пропал Тхеравадинский секс....

----------

Osh (03.02.2019), ПавелПас (03.02.2019), Фил (03.02.2019), Шавырин (18.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.02.2019), Жан-Батист (04.02.2019), ПавелПас (04.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Вставай, сегодня начинается твой год!"
С чем и поздравляю. : )

----------

Neroli (06.02.2019), Алик (05.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (05.02.2019), Жан-Батист (08.02.2019), Кокотик (05.02.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> "Вставай, сегодня начинается твой год!"


 ааа! смефняфки!
утащила к себе в фб

----------

Юй Кан (05.02.2019)

----------


## Алик

Традиционная китайская открытка, свинья почему-то с фингалом ).

----------

Кокотик (05.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Нефть дешевеет -- бензин дорожает. Нефть дорожает -- бензин дорожает. Нефть ничего не делает -- бензин дорожает.
Бензин целеустремлённый и плевать хотел на условности. Будь как бензин!

----------

Lion Miller (09.02.2019), Ануруддха (12.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (08.02.2019), Кеин (13.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (08.02.2019), Шуньшунь (08.02.2019)

----------


## Olle

Жена забирает

----------

Шуньшунь (11.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

ПавелПас (11.02.2019), Шуньшунь (11.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Антарадхана (19.02.2019), Ануруддха (14.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.02.2019), Шуньшунь (15.02.2019)

----------


## Olle

14 февраля

----------

ПавелПас (15.02.2019), Фил (15.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Шавырин



----------

Алик (18.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Olle

....

----------

Vladiimir (21.02.2019), Алик (20.02.2019), Артур Гуахо (18.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (18.02.2019), Доня (18.02.2019), ПавелПас (18.02.2019), Фил (18.02.2019), Хотсан (19.02.2019), Шуньшунь (19.02.2019), Юй Кан (18.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Шуньшунь (19.02.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> 


Ну да, Ямайка это как большой город. Там бы его сразу могли оприходовать))))

----------

Фил (19.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Алик (20.02.2019), ПавелПас (20.02.2019), Фил (19.02.2019), Хотсан (19.02.2019), Шуньшунь (19.02.2019)

----------


## Шенпен

> 


Вот она  ревность-то ... то есть мудрость_ всепронизывающая!_

----------

Шавырин (19.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Отец, рассказывавший сыну сказку на ночь, так сильно захотел спать, что колобка ещё до встречи с зайцем сбила фура.

----------

Алик (20.02.2019), Доня (20.02.2019), Фил (21.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2019), Шуньшунь (20.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Шуньшунь (20.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас



----------

Ант (21.02.2019), Жан-Батист (21.02.2019), Хотсан (20.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.02.2019), Хотсан (21.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.02.2019), Фил (21.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## Olle

.....

----------


## Olle

Не много контроля никогда не помешает!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.02.2019)

----------


## Olle

!!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Vladiimir (26.02.2019), Доня (25.02.2019), ПавелПас (24.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Поймал как-то раз старик Хоттабыч золотую рыбку. Смотрят они друг на друга и молчат: ситуация-то интересная...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Поймал как-то раз старик Хоттабыч золотую рыбку. Смотрят они друг на друга и молчат: ситуация-то интересная...


Я считаю, Х. должен попросить у р. волшебную мгновенно отрастающую бороду, а р. должна попросить у Х. снять ограничение на количество желаний.

----------

Антончик (25.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (25.02.2019), Хотсан (24.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я считаю, Х. должен попросить у р. волшебную мгновенно отрастающую бороду, а р. должна попросить у Х. снять ограничение на количество желаний.


Нормальные проявления жадности, перенесённые на волшебно всемогущих персонажей? %)
Но, к примеру, золотая рыбка не должна бы жаждать снятия ограничений на кол-во желаний юзера, дабы не потакать жадинам. 
(Старуху-то она разве не именно за это наказала? К слову, рыбка оная в оригинале и не вводила никаких ограничений... : )

Хотя кто ж кому -- не будучи ни стариком Хоттабычем, ни золотой рыбкой -- может запретить мечтать, правда?
Потому, возразив, спорить не бу... : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> К слову, рыбка оная в оригинале и не вводила никаких ограничений... : )


Да, что-то я сел в лужу со знанием классики  :Big Grin:

----------

Шавырин (25.02.2019), Юй Кан (25.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, что-то я сел в лужу со знанием классики


И опять! %) Лужа там была морем... : )

----------


## Olle

> И опять! %) Лужа там была морем... : )


Чем «больше» человек, тем мельче море.  :Wink:

----------


## Olle

..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.02.2019), Фил (25.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

А то!

----------

Алик (26.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (25.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2019), Шуньшунь (26.02.2019), Юй Кан (25.02.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А то!


В Китае все попрошайки уже давно без шуток принимают онлайн-платежи.

----------

Алик (26.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (26.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.03.2019), Фил (26.02.2019), Шавырин (26.02.2019), Шуньшунь (26.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Olle (26.02.2019), Vladiimir (28.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (26.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.03.2019), Фил (26.02.2019), Шуньшунь (26.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

*



*Взято (https://vk.com/oko_mag)

----------

Балдинг (07.03.2019), ПавелПас (26.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Антончик (28.02.2019), Балдинг (07.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

Андрей Курпатов: «*Майндфулнесс вам уже не поможет*»

Первый публичный психотерапевт России, президент Высшей школы методологии, основатель интеллектуального кластера «Игры разума» Андрей Курпатов оценил по нашей просьбе сверхмодную концепцию осознанности, о которой можно почитать здесь. И неожиданно нашел в ней симптомы интеллектуального упадка и последствия цифровой токсикации. 


Вот и до петербуржцев докатилась волна «осознанности». Горожане, измученные стрессом, скукой и скроллингом новостей, наконец-то могут воспользоваться «новейшими достижениями коучинга» и «последним словом в психологии личностного развития»: их ждет всеисцеляющий майндфулнес.

Интересно проследить динамику — все ведь не просто так. Помните, как когда-то был невероятно популярен LiveJournal с его длинными, прочувствованными текстами? Как потом его заменили ситуативный Facebook и «ВКонтакте» с демотиваторами. А потом случились «Твиттер», YouTube и «Инстаграм», в которых можно вообще ничего не писать.

То есть наши мозги последовательно выбирали упрощение — меньше текста, больше интуитивно понятных образов и просто движущиеся картинки. Выбор ребенка — его незрелого мозга — в такой ситуации очевиден. Но выбирают эти игрушки теперь уже не дети, а вполне себе половозрелые граждане. Это симптом: наши мозги, страдающие от цифровой зависимости и отравленные информационным шлаком, перестали «тянуть». Им сложно удерживать внимание и все сложнее дается погружение в тему. Наши утомленные мозги ищут что попроще и повеселее, а этого добра теперь — хоть отбавляй.

Поэтому не удивляйтесь, глядя на эволюцию «психотехник». Еще совсем недавно коучи всех видов и мастей разросшегося как на дрожжах инфобизнеса предлагали потенциальным интересантам разнообразные кайдзены, рассказывали им про «искусство переговоров», «ценностное видение», «личностный рост» и «системное мышление», прописывали нуждающимся когнитивную психотерапию и тренинги эмоционального интеллекта.

Но прошли те нагруженные смыслом времена — не тянет больше мозг современного человека столь невероятной сложности. Впрочем, и она-то, положа руку на сердце, особой сложностью не отличалась, а тут уж и вовсе — примитивность и швах. Забавно видеть, как обычный аутотренинг, пользовавшийся в свое время большой популярностью в советских психиатрических больницах и именовавшийся «медитацией» в архаичных религиозных практиках, обретя гордое имя «майндфулнес», покорил топ-менеджмент крупнейших корпораций и стал чуть ли не главным признаком продвинутости.

Наши мозги, страдающие от цифровой зависимости, перестали «тянуть»
Когда в далеком 1979 году биолог Джон Кабат-Зинн придумал этот звучный термин для своих курсов аутотренинга, ему, я полагаю, и в голову не могло прийти, что спустя каких-то тридцать-сорок лет это слово станет самой настоящей золотой жилой. Действительно, «аутотренинг» в психбольнице звучит, вероятно, не так впечатляюще, нежели «майндфулнес-ретрит» в пятизвездочном отеле или «практика осознанности» на Бали. Разумеется, это все те же яйца, только в профиль (ну и за другие деньги, разумеется), а нейрофизиологическая механика та же самая.

Наш мозг, как мы теперь знаем благодаря исследованиям профессора Вашингтонского университета Маркуса Рейчела, работает в разных режимах. Он как микроволновка, но если последняя греет, жарит и размораживает, то мозг входит в разные режимы в случае информационного потребления, концентрации внимания, решения задач, умственной жвачки и т.д.

В 2007 году Норман Фарб с группой коллег-нейробиологов из Университета Торонто показал, что часть этих режимов работы мозга несовместимы. То есть вы не можете, например, одновременно думать о том, как все плохо, и концентрироваться на движущемся предмете. Или то, или это. Что из этого следует? У вас есть замечательный способ заставить свои «дурные мысли» замолчать! Да просто начните на чем-то концентрироваться и учите свой мозг удерживать это состояние сосредоточенности как можно дольше. Индусы делали это тысячи лет назад в своих медитациях, христианские мистики — в молитвах и отшельничестве, суфийские дервиши — в танце, а в психиатрических лечебницах, как я уже говорил, на аутотренингах отбоя не было.

Мы побираемся там, где могли бы горы сворачивать
Переключения с одной нейронной сети на другую — это элементарный нейрофизиологический навык, не требующий ни малейшей интеллектуальной нагрузки, — лишь тренировка концентрации, и все. Эту механику работы мозга я подробно описал в книге «Чертоги разума. Убей в себе идиота!». И там же про идиота, собственно: тренироваться-то современному человеку лень, плюс у каждого второго субклиническая форма СДВГ (синдром дефицита внимания и гиперактивности), а потому все это надо превратить в шоу и спектакль, провести большую рекламную кампанию и пообещать полумистическую «осознанность», не поясняя, впрочем, что, вообще-то говоря, под этой «осознанностью» имеется в виду.

Надеюсь, я не буду понят превратно. Психотерапевтическая техника «здесь и сейчас» (тот самый майндфулнес), а также множество ее разновидностей — техника хорошая. Более того, благодаря Фарбу мы теперь имеем даже нейрофизиологическое доказательство ее эффективности. Но это просто техника — хитрость и уловка.

В своей книжке двадцатилетней давности «Счастлив по собственному желанию» я эту технику подробно описываю. Но там это одна психотерапевтическая техника из нескольких десятков. Одна, Карл! Нельзя было даже представить себе, что весь объем нейрофизиологии, ответственной за наше с вами поведение и эмоциональное состояние, все наше современное знание о мозге сведется к этому — одному-единственному — упражнению. Но вот, приехали.

Теперь по поводу «осознанности». Звучит, конечно, улетно — осознанность! Почти «просветление»! Нирвана рядом, ну или где-то за углом. Но о какой именно осознанности в действительности идет речь? Ответа на этот вопрос ни у одного гуру той самой осознанности вы не получите. Вам в лучшем случае скажут, что вы должны осознавать свои действия. И что? Эта практика никаким образом не связана ни с мышлением, ни с интеллектом, ни с умом как таковым. Но зато как звучит!

— Чем вы занимаетесь?

— У нас практика осознанности…

Мощь! И стыд. Ничего более сложного, чем просто надрессировать свое внимание следить за чем-то, мы уже не можем. Ни тебе когнитивных техник, ни тебе поведенческих методов, а просто транс. Незатейливая тупка с ощущением безмятежного комфорта.


По-хорошему, справиться со стрессом — это решить проблему, которая вводит нас в состояние стресса. Но для этого надо пораскинуть мозгами, поднапрячь их, а майндфулнес просто учит нас от нее отвлекаться. И все. Чем-то тут опять, согласитесь, младенческим запахло. Впрочем, куда сильнее меня расстраивает другое. Ладно, публика решила помедитировать и уверовала в целебные силы «осознанности» — если помогает, то и хорошо. Работает — не трогай. Проблема в другом: благодаря современным способам исследования мозга (а мы умудрились заглянуть внутрь работающего мозга) мы узнали о себе столько нового, что это просто чудо какое-то дивное!

Мы теперь знаем, как мозг принимает решения и как на эти решения можно повлиять, как он формирует воспоминания, организует свой опыт, каким местом он, прошу прощения, мыслит, каким образом строит «внутренний мир» другого человека и т. д. и т. д. То есть перед нами самый настоящий клад. Этих знаний уже достаточно для того, чтобы не просто отвлекаться на всякую «осознанную» ерунду, а для того, чтобы эффективно менять реальность, увеличить качество своего мышления, своих интеллектуальных навыков. Короче говоря, мы побираемся (занимаемся майдфулнесом) там, где могли бы горы сворачивать. Но нет, не тянут современные мозги этой сложности — погрязли в инфопотреблении, жвачке и медитации. Осталось только для полноты картины объявить мысли материальными, а дальше уже и вовсе туши свет и жги экстрасенсорикой. Коммивояжеры от коммерческой психологии подстраиваются под потребителя — нравится ему попроще, и черт с ним. В конце концов, на результаты всем плевать — крупные компании и сами по себе движутся куда-то за линию финансового горизонта, а у среднего бизнеса все равно на забавы для персонала денег нет. Так что покупают бизнес-гиганты майдфулнес — и хорошо, завернем покрасивее. В общем, куда так «осознанно» катится мир — это уже не вопрос. Да, в информационную псевдодебильность и цифровое слабоумие. Диагнозы выставлены, лечение не предусмотрено. А вот как быть обычным людям? 

Нельзя было даже представить, что все наше современное знание о мозге сведется к одному-единственному упражнению
Вспоминаем старое доброе правило: спасение утопающих — дело рук самих утопающих. Прежде всего нам предстоит посмотреть правде в глаза и признать факт своей цифровой зависимости, а затем ограничить бесцельное информационное потребление. Признаюсь, что я такие опыты ставлю и на людях – в рамках проекта интеллектуального образования «Академия смысла». Но никакого насилия!

И даже силы воли не требуется – просто переключаем внимание на действительно важные вещи, информационное потребление снижается автоматически, а качество жизни улучшается на глазах. Да, для этого нам следует определиться с приоритетами — что для нас важнее: быть в тренде или формировать тренд. Если «быть в тренде», то, конечно, без майндфулнеса вам не обойтись (хоть как-то же надо переключать мозги, а то вскипят окончательно). Если же вы хотите формировать тренд, то придется идти против течения… Не так давно меня попросили выступить на петербургской конференции корпоративного университета одной очень крупной сырьевой компании. Я рассказывал о том, что такое дефолт-система мозга, отвечающая за наше мышление, каким образом наш мозг строит модели реальности и как сделать их более функциональными. Я говорил о том, как включить префронтальную кору при принятии решений, как стимулировать мотивацию, формировать озадаченность и целостное видение производственного проекта. А после меня на сцену поднялась очаровательная психологиня, служительница майндфулнеса. Она пообещала публике скорое просветление, достала какой-то металлический блин и ударила по нему шариковой ручкой.

— Вслушайтесь, — сказала она, — это сила буддийской поющей чаши. Закройте глаза и ощутите сладость этого момента… Сотрудники послушно закрыли глаза и вслушались. Это было очаровательно. Мне же оставалось только недоумевать: и зачем только человечество корпело, создавая магнитно-резонансные и позитронно-эмиссионные томографы? Или мне одному кажется, что что-то пошло не так?
http://m.sobaka.ru/city/science/73345

----------

Доня (02.03.2019), Фил (28.02.2019)

----------


## Хотсан

Это просто реклама его книжки. Ради смеха скачал, а значит реклама сработала, как ни странно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.02.2019)

----------


## Olle

> Это просто реклама его книжки. Ради смеха скачал, а значит реклама сработала, как ни странно.


Нашел тут: https://vk.com/dzogchensamosovershen...l-2312315_5864
Обнаружил новое слово и статью по поводу этого слова. В "колхозе" мало новых слов, каждое новое слово - это как "Юмор и "дхармовый юмор"".
Размещено в принципе из-за этого:



> Интересно проследить динамику — все ведь не просто так. Помните, как когда-то был невероятно популярен LiveJournal с его длинными, прочувствованными текстами? Как потом его заменили ситуативный Facebook и «ВКонтакте» с демотиваторами. А потом случились «Твиттер», YouTube и «Инстаграм», в которых можно вообще ничего не писать.
> 
> То есть наши мозги последовательно выбирали упрощение — меньше текста, больше интуитивно понятных образов и просто движущиеся картинки. Выбор ребенка — его незрелого мозга — в такой ситуации очевиден. Но выбирают эти игрушки теперь уже не дети, а вполне себе половозрелые граждане. Это симптом: наши мозги, страдающие от цифровой зависимости и отравленные информационным шлаком, перестали «тянуть». Им сложно удерживать внимание и все сложнее дается погружение в тему. Наши утомленные мозги ищут что попроще и повеселее, а этого добра теперь — хоть отбавляй.

----------

Фил (28.02.2019)

----------


## Хотсан

> Обнаружил новое слово и статью по поводу этого слова.


Ага, "майндфулнес" это уже индустрия. 
Всё что можно продать - упакуют в цветную упаковку с броским названием и продадут через инстаграм )

----------

Фил (28.02.2019)

----------


## Vega



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2019), Юй Кан (28.02.2019)

----------


## Доня



----------

Neroli (28.02.2019), Olle (28.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (28.02.2019), ПавелПас (28.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.03.2019), Фил (28.02.2019), Хотсан (28.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2019), Юй Кан (28.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Нашел тут: https://vk.com/dzogchensamosovershen...l-2312315_5864
> Обнаружил новое слово и статью по поводу этого слова. В "колхозе" мало новых слов, каждое новое слово - это как "Юмор и "дхармовый юмор"".
> Размещено в принципе из-за этого:


Курпатов, кстати, очень интеллектуально вырос по сравнению с его тв-психотерапией на "Домашнем" 20 летней давности.
Мне очень созвучно его мнение по поводу "самореализации", т.к. я тоже не понимаю, что это вообще....

----------

Доня (28.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2019)

----------


## Фил

Нет, он конечно продолжает отжигать всякую феерическую херню, например на темы бизнеса и экономики. Но это уже простительно. Общего впечатления не портит.
У него отличная книга "Что есть реальность - концепт", которую он видимо сам для себя написал, а не для продажи. Очень меня приятно удивил.

----------


## Юй Кан

> ..


Девочка, ополчившаяся супротив карты Россельхозбанка, просто не в курсе, ибо монету (1 обол) для переправы с Хароном родственники, если они понимают, что умерший/погибший встретится с потусторонним лодочником, кладут покойному в рот, под язык. : )

----------

Ануруддха (01.03.2019), Фил (01.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

> Девочка, ополчившаяся супротив карты Россельхозбанка, просто не в курсе, ибо монету (1 обол) для переправы с Хароном родственники, если они понимают, что умерший/погибший встретится с потусторонним лодочником, кладут покойному в рот, под язык. : )


Да, прикольно, усопший с банковской картой во рту.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, прикольно, усопший с банковской картой во рту.


Путаница опять (сорь, что разбираю серьёзно), ибо фактически платит за проезд не сам покойный, а его родственники: мелким кэшэм, да. 
ОК? : )

----------


## Olle

> Путаница опять (сорь, что разбираю серьёзно), ибо фактически платит за проезд не сам покойный, а его родственники: мелким кэшэм, да. 
> ОК? : )


Да без разницы за чей счет банкет, деньги в виде карты несет под языком сам переправляющийся. А лодочник с терминалом, с включенным вайфаем, чтоб не утруждать всех с выниманием карты. 
Технологии же.

----------

Фил (01.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да без разницы за чей счет банкет, деньги в виде карты несет под языком сам переправляющийся. А лодочник с терминалом, с включенным вайфаем, чтоб не утруждать всех с выниманием карты. 
> Технологии же.


Рад, что у вас, древнегреко-ориентированным пошли в ход технологии, но в буддизме и с этим лучше: перенос всего необходимого в точку нового рождения производится гандхаббами, какие денег за это не берут. : )

----------


## Olle

> Рад, что у вас, древнегреко-ориентированным пошли в ход технологии, но в буддизме и с этим лучше: перенос всего необходимого в точку нового рождения производится гандхаббами, какие денег за это не берут. : )


Это Вам так кажется, а на самом деле еще как берут:  подношение, ритуал, сжигание или не сжигание, молитвы которые входят в ритуал, все это за средства личные или родственников. Это не потребуется, если "замерз" в пустыне...

----------


## Пема Дролкар



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.03.2019), Доня (01.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.03.2019), Доня (01.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2019)

----------


## Борис Оширов

С https://nandzed.livejournal.com "Нешелковый путь"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Артур Гуахо (03.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.03.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.03.2019), Шуньшунь (04.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Алик (05.03.2019), Артур Гуахо (05.03.2019), Балдинг (07.03.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.03.2019), Доня (05.03.2019), Фил (05.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

Щедрость не купишь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2019), Юй Кан (05.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Щедрость не купишь.


Прошлый раз -- давным-давно -- в форуме это же милое видео было озаглавлено "Утёнок-бодхисаттва". : )
Но -- нюанс: утёнок не кормит рыбок специально, а ест сам, запивая пищу водой, отчего чуть достаётся и рыбам.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

> Прошлый раз -- давным-давно -- в форуме это же милое видео было озаглавлено "Утёнок-бодхисаттва". : )
> Но -- нюанс: утёнок не кормит рыбок специально, а ест сам, запивая пищу водой, отчего чуть достаётся и рыбам.


И еще ждет, когда у него заберут корм.
Как бы то ни было, а это - щедрость. Пусть даже не осознанная.

----------


## Юй Кан

> И еще ждет, когда у него заберут корм.


Не-а. Наоборот: убирает клюв, когда рыба подплывают вплотную.
Может, понятнее будет, если вместе "ест, запивая пищу водой" поставить "размачивает корм водою"?
Но спорить не буду (как не стал о гандхаббах): фантазии о бодхисаттвости утят -- дело замечательное, само по себе. Но к реальности отношения, увы, не...

----------

Фил (06.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

> Не-а. Наоборот: убирает ключ, когда раба подплывают вплотную.
> Может, понятнее будет, если вместе "ест, запивая пищу водой" поставить "размачивает корм водою"?
> Но спорить не буду (как не стал о гандхаббах): фантазии о бодхисаттвости утят -- дело замечательное, само по себе. Но к реальности отношения, увы, не...


Да, нашел много подобного видео про размачивание корма, да воздастся дающему.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.03.2019), Кеин (16.06.2019), Фил (07.03.2019), Шуньшунь (08.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Olle (08.03.2019), Алик (08.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.03.2019), Фил (08.03.2019), Шуньшунь (08.03.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> 


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: Смешно

----------

Шавырин (08.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

Находишь такое же видео на ютубе и вставляешь. Но иногда они исчезают из-за нарушения прав правообладателя. 
Или из-за кучи различных непонятностей.

----------


## Vega



----------

Anthony (08.03.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.03.2019), Доня (10.03.2019), Кокотик (09.03.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.03.2019), Фил (08.03.2019), Хотсан (08.03.2019), Юй Кан (08.03.2019)

----------


## Доня

Может уже было, но улыбнуло.

----------

Anthony (11.03.2019), Vladiimir (11.03.2019), Алик (11.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2019), Шавырин (10.03.2019), Шварц (11.03.2019), Шуньшунь (11.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Алма (24.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (11.03.2019), Доня (11.03.2019), Шуньшунь (11.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алма (24.06.2019), Доня (11.03.2019), Кокотик (11.03.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

В продолжении темы с Хароном:

----------

Ануруддха (12.03.2019), Доня (12.03.2019), Пема Дролкар (12.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2019)

----------


## Neroli

А что Харон сосисками не берет?

----------

Сергей Хос (06.05.2019)

----------


## Olle

> А что Харон сосисками не берет?


Как поясняли выше, монета должна быть во рту, а если сосиску положить в рот, то ее повторно уже не используешь.
Торг здесь не уместен...

----------

Neroli (12.03.2019), Алма (24.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2019)

----------


## Neroli

> Как поясняли выше, монета должна быть во рту, а если сосиску положить в рот, то ее повторно уже не используешь.
> Торг здесь не уместен...


Выше предлагается монету тоже в карман. 
Вообще, класть монету в рот само по себе рискованно, а тут еще и землетрясение. 
Хорошо хоть не лампочку.

----------

Olle (12.03.2019), Шавырин (12.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

> Выше предлагается монету тоже в карман. 
> Вообще, класть монету в рот само по себе рискованно, а тут еще и землетрясение. 
> Хорошо хоть не лампочку.


Выше - это тут: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post823993

----------


## Neroli

> Выше - это тут: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post823993


Ладно, вы победили, ваше выше выше))

----------

Olle (12.03.2019), Юй Кан (13.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кеин (16.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2019), Шуньшунь (13.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Шавырин



----------

Пема Дролкар (17.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2019), Шуньшунь (15.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

..:

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.03.2019), Шуньшунь (24.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Anthony (17.03.2019), Ануруддха (21.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (16.03.2019), Доня (17.03.2019), Кокотик (17.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (22.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Vega (19.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (18.03.2019), Доня (18.03.2019), Кокотик (17.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2019), Шуньшунь (24.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.03.2019), Кокотик (18.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2019), Хотсан (21.03.2019), Шуньшунь (24.03.2019), Юй Кан (21.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Доня (24.03.2019), Кокотик (22.03.2019), Фил (22.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

..)

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Anthony (26.03.2019), Neroli (23.03.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (25.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.03.2019), Шенпен (25.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

Madness Forever!

https://yandex.ru/video/запрос/сериа...nav&autoplay=1

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Neroli (26.03.2019), Won Soeng (26.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (26.03.2019), Кокотик (26.03.2019), Фил (26.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Кокотик (27.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Антончик (28.03.2019), Фил (28.03.2019)

----------


## Olle

Красоту не победить!

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Шавырин



----------

Доня (10.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Vladiimir (01.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2019), Доня (01.04.2019), Кокотик (01.04.2019), Хотсан (01.04.2019)

----------


## Доня

Знакомые противоречия!))

----------

Кеин (16.06.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> 


назад в будущее

----------

Шавырин (01.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------


## Доня



----------

Vladiimir (03.04.2019), Won Soeng (07.04.2019), Ануруддха (02.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2019), Кокотик (02.04.2019), Пема Дролкар (05.04.2019), Фил (01.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2019), Шавырин (02.04.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

ахахаха, доня

----------

Доня (02.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.04.2019), Доня (02.04.2019), Жан-Батист (02.04.2019), Фил (02.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> <…>


Любимая цитата: «Первое апреля: единственный день, когда люди критически оценивают информацию в интернете перед тем, как поверить».

И лучшая первоапрельская новость, которую видел в этом году: «Метрополитен-музей пригласил Мариэ Кондо, чтобы изъять из музейной коллекции экспонаты, которые „не вызывают радость“».

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.04.2019), Фил (02.04.2019), Шавырин (02.04.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> «Метрополитен-музей пригласил Мариэ Кондо, чтобы изъять из музейной коллекции экспонаты, которые „не вызывают радость“».


Че то сложно :-)

----------


## Шавырин

> И лучшая первоапрельская новость, которую видел в этом году: «Метрополитен-музей пригласил Мариэ Кондо, чтобы изъять из музейной коллекции экспонаты, которые „не вызывают радость“».


По-ходу, Нью-Йоркский музей был основан "британскими учёными"™  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Фил (03.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Фил (05.04.2019)

----------


## Osh



----------

Olle (06.04.2019), Алик (05.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (05.04.2019), Доня (05.04.2019), Фил (05.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Не хочешь меня погладить? : )

----------

Ануруддха (07.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Самое неправдоподобное в ужастиках то, что на протяжении всего фильма его герои обходятся без мата и их даже не запикивают.

----------

Доня (10.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (08.04.2019), Ануруддха (07.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (07.04.2019), Кокотик (07.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Won Soeng (08.04.2019), Алик (16.04.2019), Антончик (08.04.2019), Балдинг (08.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Vladiimir (10.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Жоска мотивирующая пестня! : )

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.04.2019), Фил (10.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (11.04.2019), Пема Дролкар (11.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Доня (12.04.2019), Кокотик (12.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (27.04.2019), Кокотик (14.04.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Знающим китайский должно быть несмешно.

----------


## Доня



----------

Пема Дролкар (27.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Знающим китайский должно быть несмешно.


 Можете перевести на русский ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Знающим китайский должно быть несмешно.


Несмешной ответ...
А что, кто-то обещал, что д.б. смешно? : )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Несмешной ответ...
> А что, кто-то обещал, что д.б. смешно? : )


Это тема «Юмор». Должно быть смешно.




> Можете перевести на русский ?


Это не китайский.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.04.2019), Сергей Хос (06.05.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Это не китайский.


А какой ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это тема «Юмор». Должно быть смешно.
> 
> Это не китайский.


1. Далеко не всё юморное д.б. смешно всем, ибо ЧЮ у всех разное.
2. В обсуждаемой зачем-то : ) шутке комичность -- в финале: публика почему-то повелась на нечто псевдокитайское, лишённое, само по себе, не то что юмора, а даже внятности. : )

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Olle (14.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (15.04.2019), Кокотик (14.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Амритавиграха (20.09.2019), Балдинг (16.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (15.04.2019), Кокотик (15.04.2019), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Жан-Батист (15.04.2019), Кокотик (16.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (23.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (24.04.2019), Кокотик (23.04.2019), Мансур (23.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.04.2019), Доня (27.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------


## Olle

Как-то так:

----------

Антончик (25.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (24.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Как-то так:

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кокотик (26.04.2019), Фил (25.04.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> лицо гепарда


на лице у гепарда немой вопрос :-)

----------


## Юй Кан

> на лице у гепарда немой вопрос :-)


Да он просто сытый! : )

----------

Кокотик (26.04.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Won Soeng (27.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (27.04.2019), Доня (27.04.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (01.05.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (27.04.2019), Ануруддха (08.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (27.04.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.04.2019), Доня (27.04.2019), Кокотик (27.04.2019), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2019)

----------


## Olle

...

----------

Алик (30.04.2019), Антончик (30.04.2019), Владимир Николаевич (30.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Olle (01.05.2019), Ануруддха (08.05.2019), Доня (01.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.05.2019), Кокотик (02.05.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Всехний субботник! : )

----------

Olle (04.05.2019), Ануруддха (08.05.2019), Кокотик (04.05.2019), Пема Дролкар (04.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (08.05.2019), Кокотик (09.05.2019)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Тройное Прибежище:

Прибежище в Будде,

Прибежище в Дхарме,

Прибежище в Сангхе.

----------

Aion (13.05.2019), Alīno (03.08.2019), Vega (20.05.2019), Ант (13.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (09.05.2019), Дондог (17.05.2019), Кокотик (09.05.2019), Юй Кан (09.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Прибежище в котейках : )

----------

Aion (13.05.2019), Olle (12.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (10.05.2019), Дондог (17.05.2019), Кокотик (10.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Дондог (17.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (14.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.05.2019), Кокотик (14.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2019), Дондог (17.05.2019), Доня (24.05.2019), Кокотик (17.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Бесстрастие и терпение!
Будда тоже начинал с малого... : )

----------

Ануруддха (19.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (19.05.2019), Фил (20.05.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

"Пират Джон Сильвер был такой злой, потому что каждый день вставал не с той ноги" (шутка от Алисы "Яндекс")

----------

Балдинг (11.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (19.05.2019), Кокотик (19.05.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Фил (22.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (23.05.2019), Кокотик (23.05.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------


## Aion

Чёрный юмор:

----------


## Юй Кан

А вот при встрече с медведем постарайтесь не совершать резких движений, не есть из его миски и не спать в его кроватке.

----------

Алма (25.05.2019), Ануруддха (24.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (24.05.2019), Кокотик (24.05.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

ГЕНДЕР -- ВСЕМУ ГОЛОВА!

-- Доча, если тебя кто-нибудь будет обижать или унижать, сразу бей его лопаткой по морде!
-- Ну папа, я же девочка...
-- Ладно, можешь взять розовую.

----------

Aion (27.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (25.05.2019), Кокотик (26.05.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (27.05.2019), Кеин (16.06.2019), Юй Кан (27.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

ПОЛИТКОРРЕКТНОСТЬ ЭТО ВСЕХНЕЕ СВЕТЛОЕ ЗАВТРА УЖЕ СЕГОДНЯ!

----------

Ануруддха (28.05.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (30.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (29.05.2019)

----------


## Aion

И Пустота...

----------

Алик (28.05.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.05.2019), Юй Кан (28.05.2019)

----------


## Борис Оширов



----------

Aion (29.05.2019), Alīno (03.08.2019), Vladiimir (31.05.2019), Алик (29.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (29.05.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (29.05.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2019), Юй Кан (29.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (29.05.2019), Кокотик (31.05.2019), Мансур (29.05.2019), Фил (30.05.2019)

----------


## Olle

...

----------

Neroli (29.05.2019), Алма (24.06.2019), Антончик (30.05.2019), Ануруддха (30.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (29.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Оно, конечно, уже проехали, но мне всё равно интересно: это просто пошловатая пародия на предвыборный пиар или что? : ))

----------


## Aion



----------

Vega (31.05.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Фил

Так это ж не детский писатель, это же Тиль Швайгер  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (31.05.2019), Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

С чем и поздравлям всех соответствующей масти, включая их мужей, детей и родителей! Ура! : )

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (02.06.2019), Антончик (03.06.2019), Артур Гуахо (02.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.06.2019), Юй Кан (02.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (14.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.06.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.06.2019), Кокотик (03.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

Когда отец случайно проглотил флешку, дети стали называть его "папка с файлами" 

(с) Алиса "Яндекс"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кокотик (10.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> 


Чуковский был первым.

Лисички взяли спички, к морю синему пошли, море синее зажгли.

У меня зазвонил телефон. Кто говорит? Слон!


Потом появились телепузики от БиБиСи. Передачу закрыли изза передоза в прямом и переносном смыслах. Её делали реальные нарики.

----------

Aion (08.06.2019), Шуньшунь (28.06.2019)

----------


## Olle

Может уже было?

----------

Алма (24.06.2019), Кокотик (10.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (23.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Как работает правильное прибежище? : )

----------

Vladiimir (12.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (12.06.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.06.2019), Савелов Александр (10.05.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

[умилился вчера sms переписке с бывшим коллегой]

-- Привет! Ты в ватсапе есть?
-- Privet! Sorry, iok.
-- А телеграмм?
-- Net. Menya nigde net.
-- Круто.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.06.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Доня (15.06.2019), Кеин (16.06.2019), Шуньшунь (28.06.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (15.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.06.2019), Шуньшунь (28.06.2019), Юй Кан (15.06.2019)

----------


## Алик

> 


Если нам кажется, что какая-то внешняя вещь обеспечит нам счастье: например ребенок, человек, труд, деньги, то мы будем страдать. У каждого есть такой опыт. Вы могли чувствовать: «У меня есть уже столько денег, но я все еще несчастный. У меня уже высокое положение, но я все еще хочу чего-то большего». Мы постоянно вылезаем на гору и видим следующую гору, потому что на этой все является не таким хорошим, как выглядело снизу. В конце концов мы видим, что чтобы мы не сделали во внешнем мире, это ничего не изменит, потому что проблема в нас. Поэтому мы садимся перед стеной, садимся перед собой, чтобы в конце справиться с этой проблемой. 
Дзен-буддийская монахиня Эйки
 Так что с монахами всё понятно. Но вот на что медитирует кот?

----------

Алма (24.06.2019), Шуньшунь (28.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (15.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2019), Кокотик (15.06.2019), Шуньшунь (28.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Медитация не в филармонии! : )

----------

Мансур (16.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (23.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (18.06.2019), Кокотик (20.06.2019), Шуньшунь (28.06.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Если нам кажется, что какая-то внешняя вещь обеспечит нам счастье: например ребенок, человек, труд, деньги, то мы будем страдать. У каждого есть такой опыт. Вы могли чувствовать: «У меня есть уже столько денег, но я все еще несчастный. У меня уже высокое положение, но я все еще хочу чего-то большего». Мы постоянно вылезаем на гору и видим следующую гору, потому что на этой все является не таким хорошим, как выглядело снизу. В конце концов мы видим, что чтобы мы не сделали во внешнем мире, это ничего не изменит, потому что проблема в нас. Поэтому мы садимся перед стеной, садимся перед собой, чтобы в конце справиться с этой проблемой. 
> Дзен-буддийская монахиня Эйки
>  Так что с монахами всё понятно. Но вот на что медитирует кот?


К цитате. Постановка проблематики может создать впечатление продуктивной, если закрыть глаза на то, откуда растут ноги. Если же глаза не закрывать, то карточный домик рушится. Но для обретения счастья проще закрыть глаза.

----------


## Юй Кан

К вопросу о переходе на плазму и цифру...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.06.2019), Кокотик (20.06.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.06.2019), Кеин (25.06.2019), Юй Кан (23.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

_Стишки-перашки : )_

вчера я выбросил все то что 
напоминало о тебе 
и в первый раз уснул спокойно 
в пустой квартире на полу

послушай произносит вера 
и ничего не говорит 
я жду и злюсь и вдруг услышал 
листву сверчков и поезда

мы так сильны что становиться 
сильнее некуда уже 
и всё что нас не убивает 
не убивает нас и всё
_Не мои. : )_

----------

Aion (23.06.2019), Кокотик (23.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (26.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (25.06.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.06.2019), Кеин (25.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Руфус (28.06.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Балдинг (29.06.2019), Владимир Николаевич (28.06.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (01.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (28.06.2019), Кеин (02.07.2019), Кокотик (02.07.2019), Шуньшунь (29.06.2019), Юй Кан (28.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (30.06.2019), Кокотик (02.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Вложение 23409

----------

Alīno (11.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (30.06.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.06.2019), Кокотик (02.07.2019), Юй Кан (30.06.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (02.07.2019), Olle (01.07.2019), Алма (02.07.2019), Кокотик (02.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (05.07.2019), Neroli (04.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2019)

----------


## Aion

Скрепы:

----------

Алик (05.07.2019), Доня (13.07.2019), Шуньшунь (20.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Из зала суда.
Чиновника, заявившего "Вот я дебил!", посадили за оскорбление власти.

----------

Neroli (05.07.2019), Алик (05.07.2019), Балдинг (07.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (05.07.2019), Доня (13.07.2019), Игорь Ю (22.07.2019), Кокотик (05.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2019)

----------


## Aion

Солнцестояние...

----------

Алик (08.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (06.07.2019), Игорь Ю (22.07.2019), Шуньшунь (20.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2019), Игорь Ю (22.07.2019), Кокотик (09.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

где там строчка, чтоб еще и доплатили? :-)

----------

Юй Кан (09.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Попав в Японию, Чебурашка не только постиг дзэн, но и научился есть палочками, хотя остатки пищи, по привычке, сгребал ушами

----------

Ануруддха (13.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Попав в Японию, Чебурашка не только постиг дзэн, но и научился есть палочками, хотя остатки пищи, по привычке, сгребал ушами


Он покемоном, вообще-то, стал!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.07.2019), Игорь Ю (22.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Он покемоном, вообще-то, стал!


Уф... Покемон -- виртуальная форма Чебурахи, сурово отличающаяся от него самого (как, к примеру, подписчик "Фил" отличается от реального кагбэ Фила, пишущего под оным ником : ).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Навальный нашёл ещё одного единоросса-миллиардера? Так себе новость.
Попробовал бы он найти хотя бы одного единоросса-нищеброда...

----------

Кокотик (12.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.07.2019), Кокотик (14.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (16.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Aion



----------

Юй Кан (17.07.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Балдинг (22.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2019), Юй Кан (18.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Женщина -- тоже человек, особенно 8-го марта и если она -- лисица! : )

----------

Ануруддха (19.07.2019), Кокотик (19.07.2019)

----------


## Olle

...

----------

Ануруддха (22.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (20.07.2019), Игорь Ю (22.07.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Мой копит деньги на машину.
-- Много уже накопил?
-- Много. Скоро шубу себе куплю.

----------

Olle (22.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (22.07.2019), Кокотик (22.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Olle (23.07.2019), Ануруддха (23.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (23.07.2019), Кокотик (23.07.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> — Вы кто?
> — Я мирный атом.
> — А почему с топором?
> — Вот видите, как мало вы знаете о мирном атоме!

----------

Балдинг (27.07.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> Да Хунг Пао - Большой Красный Халат - так называется великий чай, который на недоступных людям скалах собирали императорские обезьяны. В красных халатах, чтобы браконьеры знали, с кем имеют дело...
> 
> Вода из родника закипает до "глаза краба", когда первый большой пузырь отрывается от дна... Вода снимается с огня и остывает до 90 градусов.
> 
> В специальную, покрытую глазурью чахань, предварительно прогретую, насыпается немного этого чая, заливается водой, досчитывается до 40 секунд... Чай сливается в гайвань из особого стекла и потом уже разливается по малюсеньким чашечкам... Лист не должен быть в кипятке. И так можно делать 7-8 проливок.
> 
> Зуля вчера купила 50 гр Да Хунг Пао, дарящего бодрость и умиротворение одновременно... 1200 рублей за 100 грамм.
> 
> Захожу на кухню. Приехал дядя из Красноярска. Нашёл этот чай. Радостно сидит и пьёт из гранёного стакана с колбасой и чесноком. Треть стакана заварки, остальное кипяток с молоком. Сахару, понятное дело, не пожалел...
> ...


Ссылка: https://snob.ru/profile/31789/blog/142572

----------

Aion (29.07.2019), Vega (29.07.2019), Антончик (24.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (24.07.2019), Игорь Ю (11.08.2019), Фил (24.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2019), Шуньшунь (24.07.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

дядя показал место всяким снобам воображающим себя ценителями :-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.07.2019), Денис Ч (24.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Как раз сегодня попалась обалденная цитата про ценителей чая из японского питателя Нацумэ Сосэки:

«Услышав про чай, я немного испугался. На свете нет более чванливых людей, чем знатоки чая. Демонстративно выгородив себе небольшое пространство в просторном поэтическом мире, эти так называемые чайные люди, раздуваясь от сознания собственной важности и исключительности, стесняя себя всякими условностями и выказывая никому не нужное самоуничижение, с демонстративным удовольствием пьют пену. Если считать проявлением утонченности наличие строгих правил, то в военных кварталах Асабу от этой утонченности просто не продохнуть».

----------

Alex (18.08.2019), Vega (29.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (24.07.2019), Говинда (02.08.2019), Кеин (26.07.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> с демонстративным удовольствием пьют пену


Всмысле, маття. Зеленый порошок для чайной церемонии.




> дядя показал место всяким снобам воображающим себя ценителями :-)


Точно  :Smilie: 




> Мои походы в гости столь нечасты,
> что мне скорей приятен этот вид,
> когда эстет с уклоном в педерасты
> рассказывает, как его снобит.


(Игорь Губерман)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

2 All: Не знам, почему мне это смешно! %)

----------

Vega (29.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (25.07.2019), Кокотик (26.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (26.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Во! Ежихи тоже чудят и сбегают... : )



*"Слопала всё печенье": беременная ежиха устроила переполох в барбершопе*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Говорят, что красота спасёт мир. Вчера ехал в метро, смотрел на лица... Похоже, скоро война.

----------

Vega (29.07.2019), Ануруддха (29.07.2019), Кокотик (29.07.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Alīno (29.07.2019), Ануруддха (29.07.2019), Артур Гуахо (29.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (29.07.2019), Кокотик (29.07.2019), Шуньшунь (29.07.2019), Юй Кан (29.07.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Vega

> 


Центр подготовки Илоны Маск. Скоро на Марс или Сникерс.

----------

Aion (29.07.2019), Алик (31.07.2019), Юй Кан (29.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Olle (31.07.2019), Шуньшунь (30.07.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (06.08.2019), Dio-Deni (06.08.2019), Ануруддха (01.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (05.08.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

My summer travel

Вложение 23477

----------

Vladiimir (06.08.2019), Алик (05.08.2019), Ануруддха (05.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2019), Кокотик (05.08.2019), Фил (05.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (06.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.08.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Neroli (06.08.2019), Балдинг (07.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (06.08.2019), Лидия (06.08.2019), Юй Кан (06.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Быстрый, как заскучавший выстрел! : )

----------

Ануруддха (10.08.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> My summer travel
> 
> Вложение 23477


Не подскажете, в правом верхнем углу -- это что такое?
[ну не в самом правом, а которое охваченно кругом]

----------


## Лидия

> Не подскажете, в правом верхнем углу -- это что такое?
> [ну не в самом правом, а которое охваченно кругом]


Вы не полностью завершили свое летнее путешествие? :Smilie:  Это - Pinterest

----------

Балдинг (07.08.2019)

----------


## Shus

Детская ваджраяна:

«Ну, а это что такое,
Непонятное, чудное,
С десятью ногами,
С десятью рогами?»

«Это Бяка-Закаляка
Кусачая,
Я сама из головы ее выдумала».

(с) К. Чуковский

----------

Ануруддха (10.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2019), Юй Кан (08.08.2019)

----------


## Антончик



----------

Aion (12.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2019), Юй Кан (08.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (12.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (10.08.2019), Игорь Ю (11.08.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> Не подскажете, в правом верхнем углу -- это что такое?
> [ну не в самом правом, а которое охваченно кругом]


Тоже хотел спросить.

----------


## Балдинг

> 


Шутка была бы хороша...
Вопрос возник, а сколько таких (либо подобных) табличек (картинок) и с какой периодичностью было отправлено в космос?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Шутка была бы хороша...
> Вопрос возник, а сколько таких (либо подобных) табличек (картинок) и с какой периодичностью было отправлено в космос?


Ну, по мне, качество этой шутки не может зависеть от кол-ва попыток установить связь с инопланетянами. : )
Но -- проверим, да?
Вот для справки: https://zen.yandex.ru/media/sciencee...98b700b36ed4b3

----------

Балдинг (11.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Шутка была бы хороша...
> Вопрос возник, а сколько таких (либо подобных) табличек (картинок) и с какой периодичностью было отправлено в космос?


На одной из табличек попросили написать что-то буддийское Ламу Оле Нидала.

----------

Aion (12.08.2019), Балдинг (11.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2019)

----------


## Алма

> Шутка была бы хороша...
> Вопрос возник, а сколько таких (либо подобных) табличек (картинок) и с какой периодичностью было отправлено в космос?


Две. (2)
Эта шутка, на данный момент, покинула пределы солнечной системы.
И я помню этот прикол! 
Я стар как этот прикол! :Big Grin: 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%97...80%D0%B0%C2%BB

----------

Балдинг (11.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Амритавиграха (20.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2019), Кеин (13.08.2019), Лидия (12.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.08.2019), Кеин (15.08.2019)

----------


## Кеин

> My summer travel
> 
> Вложение 23477


Из всего этого набора "путешествую" между ютубом и фейсбуком, и то посезонно как-то. Чиста для галочки есть твиттер и пинтерест(хорошие картинки там). А мессенджер и то один - телеграм. :-)))

----------


## Кеин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2019), Юй Кан (16.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Кеин



----------

Alīno (20.08.2019), Денис Ч (18.08.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (19.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (19.08.2019), Денис Ч (19.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2019), Шуньшунь (19.08.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2019), Юй Кан (19.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.08.2019), Кеин (19.08.2019), Кокотик (21.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тут в одной из тем кто-то сравнил собеседника с собакой, какая всё понимает, но не может высказать...
Так вот:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.08.2019), Игорь Ю (20.08.2019), Кокотик (21.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2019), Шуньшунь (19.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> - Учитель, объясни мне, что такое дзэн.
> - Чёрные тучи закрыли луну. Понял?
> - Нет.
> - Иди странствуй восемь лет.
> Ученик ушёл, пришёл через восемь лет.
> - Учитель, объясни мне, что такое дзэн.
> - Чёрные тучи закрыли луну. Понял?
> - Ну, да.
> - Что ты понял?
> ...


Это, собственно, вольный импровиз на тему классического гунъаня:

Фаянь спросил однажды монаха Сюаньцзы, почему тот никогда не задает ему вопросов о чань.
Монах ответил, что он уже получил разъяснение от своего прежнего учителя. Фаянь потребовал, чтобы он изложил свое понимание, и монах рассказал, что когда он спросил своего учителя: «Что есть Будда», то получил такой ответ: «Биндин Тунцзы пришел за огнем!» 
«Хороший ответ, — сказал Фаянь, — но я уверен, что ты его не понял». 
«Биндин, — объяснил монах, — это бог огня. Искать огня для него то же самое, что для меня искать Будду. Я и так есть Будда и спрашивать не о чем». 
«Я так и знал, — рассмеялся Фаянь, — ты этого не понял». 
Монах был так обижен, что ушел из монастыря, но через некоторое время раскаялся и вернулся, смиренно прося наставлений. 
«Спрашивай», — сказал Фаянь. 
«Что есть Будда?» — спросил монах. 
«Биндин Тунцзы пришел за огнем!»

----------

Кеин (20.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2019), Шуньшунь (20.08.2019)

----------


## Кеин

-- Молодой человек, Вы куда в палату без бахил?
-- Я знакомый главврача!
-- А микробы об этом знают?!

----------

Антончик (20.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (20.08.2019), Юй Кан (20.08.2019)

----------


## Антончик



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.08.2019), Кеин (21.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Балдинг (05.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2019)

----------


## Кеин

_- Зачем ты пришел? 
- Потому что ты звал меня. 
- Hо я не звал тебя. 
- Hет, звал. Иногда, для того чтобы позвать меня, нет необходимости произносить слова. 
- Как это. 
- Достаточно просто очень захотеть, и я приду. 
- Да, я очень хотел, чтобы ты пришел. 
- Вот видишь. 
- Hо все равно, как ты узнал? 
- Я почувствовал. 
- Ты можешь чувствовать? 
- Да, за бедностью формы зачастую скрывается кладезь содержания. Вещи на самом деле не такие, какими мы их видим. Суть скрыта внутри вещей, простым взглядом ее невозможно познать. 
- Какие же они на самом деле? 
- Этого не знает никто. Даже я. 
- Как ты оказался здесь? 
- Твое желание вело меня. 
- Как это может быть? 
- Желание это не просто чувство. Это сила. Это движущая сила эволюции. Бывают такие моменты, когда она становится материальной. 
- Ты можешь ощущать силу желания? 
- Да, сила твоего желания была велика, и я пришел. 
- Почему ты пришел? 
- Чтобы сделать свое дело. 
- А потом? 
- А потом я уйду. 
- Что же ты потребуешь в плату за то, что пришел? 
- Мне не нужна плата за это. 
- Ты отрицаешь понятие награды? 
- Hет, каждый труд должен быть вознагражден. Это основополагающий принцип. 
- Принцип чего? 
- Всего. Жизни. Смерти... 
- Hо ты же сказал, что тебе не нужна плата. 
- Мне не нужна плата, за то, что я пришел. 
- За что же я должен наградить тебя? 
- За то, что я сделаю. 
- Что я могу дать тебе в обмен? 
- Ты должен знать, что является платой. 
- Этого будет достаточно? 
- Да. 
- Что же я получу? 
- Ты получишь покой. 
- Вечный покой? 
- Hет. Вечного покоя не бывает. Здесь не бывает. 
- Где же? 
- Там, где даже я не властен. Там тебе поможет кто-нибудь другой. Я могу сделать лишь то, зачем пришел. 
- Я не видел подобных тебе уже много лет... 
- Да. Мы приходим только тогда, когда мы нужны людям. 
- А когда вы не нужны? 
- Тогда нас нет. Мы не существуем. Для вас не существуем. 
- Как ты нашел меня? 
- Я говорил, твое желание вело меня. 
- Я не верю тебе. 
- Твоя женщина позвала меня. 
- Что она сказала тебе? 
- Что ты нуждаешься в помощи. 
- И ты поверил ей? 
- Да. Я знал это. 
- Откуда. 
- Те, кто живут вокруг тебя, сказали мне. 
- Ты поверил им? 
- Да. Я знаю, ты не сможешь без меня. 
- А ты? 
- Я смогу. 
- Ты знаешь, кто я? 
- Да. 
- Как ты мог догадаться? 
- По тому, как ты начал разговор. Ты философ. 
- Да, я философ. А ты - сантехник. 
- Да, я сантехник. Hо пофилософствовать я тоже люблю. Где тут у вас бачок засорился?_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2019), Лидия (22.08.2019), Фил (22.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Прочитали в интернете, что около половины россиян верит в существование мирового тайного правительства. 
Смеялись всей ложей.

----------

Алик (23.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2019), Кокотик (22.08.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> Прочитали в интернете, что около половины россиян верит в существование мирового тайного правительства. 
> Смеялись всей ложей.


Был у меня приятель интернетный, который в интернете жи нашел как вступить в очередную масонскую ложу, и агитировал меня вступить словами "эти люди управляют миром!". На что я ему чиста по-буддийски ответила "хорошо, что этим миром хоть кто-то управляет". Но шутка не зашла, как обычно оказалась слишком сложной :-)

----------


## Фил

До пожалуйста! 

https://memphis-misraim.ru/contacts/

----------

Шуньшунь (22.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Кароч, руководство:

----------

Денис Ч (23.08.2019), Кеин (23.08.2019), Шуньшунь (22.08.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

> До пожалуйста! 
> 
> https://memphis-misraim.ru/contacts/


я и говорю что шутка сложная :-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ну и для полных индивидуалов (и индивидуалок):

----------


## Ersh

Почистил перепалку в теме. Уж не обессудтье.

----------

Кокотик (23.08.2019)

----------


## Aion

Доброе утро!

----------

Кеин (23.08.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Aion (23.08.2019), Денис Ч (23.08.2019)

----------


## Фил

Апофения

----------

Денис Ч (23.08.2019), Кеин (23.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Амритавиграха (20.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Родители назвали сына  БОЧРВФ260602 Сотрудников Главного управления ЗАГСа Москвы трудно чем-либо удивить.  Однако зарегистрировать ребенка, который откликается на странное  сочетание букв и цифр, они категорически отказываются уже шестой год.  Мальчик по имени БОЧ. Отец мальчика по имени БОЧРВФ260602 уверен в своей правоте Вот уже седьмой год московский мальчик откликается на имя БОЧРВФ260602,  которое бедняге придумали не в меру оригинальные родители. Аббревиатура  БОЧРВФ расшифровывается как «биологический объект человека рода  Ворониных-Фроловых». А странный шестизначный номер обозначает дату  рождения: 26 июня 2002 года. За шесть лет малыш уже привык и даже откликается на имя БОЧ. Родители  Марина Фролова и Вячеслав Воронин не видят в этом имени ничего  странного.

----------


## Фил

Запретили им в 2002 году по моему  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.08.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Won Soeng (28.08.2019), Ануруддха (05.09.2019), Артур Гуахо (27.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (27.08.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.09.2019), Фил (27.08.2019)

----------


## Кеин

_Таблица 1

Результаты запросов в поисковой системе Google (10—14.12.2014)

Наименование поискового запроса	Результатов, примерно

Buddhism	5 330 000

Буддизм	750 000

Российский буддизм	403 000

Буддизм в России	853 000

Русский буддизм	495 000

Буддизм Бурятии	89 400

Бурятский буддизм	34 000

Буддизм Тува	63 400

Буддизм Тыва	75 200

Тувинский буддизм	16 600

Буддизм Калмыкии	68 700

Калмыцкий буддизм	23 000

Тибетский буддизм	191 000

Буддизм Тибета	173 000

Тибето-монгольский буддизм	23 000

Китайский буддизм	350 000

Буддизм Китая	394 000

Японский буддизм	228 000

Буддизм Японии	345 000

Показательно, что запрос «русский буддизм» сопряжен с запросами «русский буддизм как это возможно», «русский Будда», «стихийный русский буддизм», а запрос «буддизм в России» — с «буддизм в России презентация», «буддизм в России реферат», «буддизм в России кратко», «буддизм в России журнал». Можно предположить, что интерес российских пользователей во многом обусловлен учебными целями, поскольку впервые большинство российских учащихся знакомятся с буддизмом в рамках школьного курса ОРКСЭ (Основы религиозных культур и светской этики) и продолжают его изучение, причем по большей части весьма поверхностное, в учебных заведениях среднего и высшего профессионального образования в нормативных курсах философии, культурологии, социологии и истории религии. Довольно трудно подсчитать долю учебной онлайн-информации в виде рефератов или курсовых работ, но можно констатировать ее довольно большой объем. Так, по запросу «буддизм в России презентация» поисковая система выдает 99 600 результатов.

При помощи сервиса Google Trends1 существует возможность подсчета доли исследуемого запроса в общем числе поисковых запросов в Google за определенное время. Средняя доля поискового запроса «буддизм» за период с февраля 2004 по апрель

1 Google Trends. Доступ: https://www.google.com/trends/ (проверено 12.04.2015).

2015 г. составляет 10% с трендом на увеличение, на основании чего в системе ему присвоен статус сверхпопулярного запроса.
...
_
Выделено болдом - смеялся :-))))

КиберЛенинка: https://cyberleninka.ru/article/n/ro...rnet-izmerenii
И другие статьи, про киберсангху и ВК, например. Там ваще жесть

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.08.2019)

----------


## Кеин

@*Денис Ч*.
спасибо за ссылки :-)
Набрал фразу "русский буддизм". Первая ссылка - статья "русский буддизм как это возможно"(не читал), вторая аннотация на статью википедии, которой уже не существует. Потом пруф приложу, а то мне с телефона не удобно флудоносить :-)))

---
Вы бы лучше по теме(юмор) что-нибудь выложили, а то как у Райкина "авас"  получится.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Не знаю это страхам или к юмору, но то что часто называют традиционным в буддизме (в смысле организаций и ассоциативного переноса образа "канонических христианских Церквей") не менее молодое и новое, чем то что к этому не относят.
Даже акценты во взглядах на данный момент считающиеся эталонным образцом традиционного, есть лишь акценты выделенные теми или иными влиятельными Учителями (или учёными исследователями) той или иной линии (или страны) - из непосредственно предыдущего поколения.

Это наверное всё таки страшно, без вселенского престола Папы и\или канонической Церкви  
Но в этом есть и юмор )
+ и это для буддизма традиционно, а если вдруг возникнет стремление от "религиеведения" перейти к буддийской практике, то придётся обратиться к той или иной "секте" сосредоточенной вокруг того или иного живущего(или совсем недавно почившего) Учителя и это даже находясь в традиционной буддийской стране.

----------


## Aion



----------

Кеин (28.08.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кеин (28.08.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Кеин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

А повзрослев, она освоит остановку коней на скаку и спасение людей из горящих зданий...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2019), Кеин (04.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин

_Ради бабы своей все дела отложу,
Чтоб в тоске у окна не сидела.
То коня шугану, то избу подожгу...
Ей нельзя без любимого дела!_

----------

Won Soeng (04.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Won Soeng (04.09.2019)

----------


## Алик

Чтобы не плакать когда режешь лук, не привязывайся к нему

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алма (13.09.2019), Кокотик (05.09.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб



----------

Alex (07.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2019), Кеин (05.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Алик (08.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

>

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2019), Кокотик (05.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Юй Кан

Забыл, покормил собаку или нет. На всякий случай покормил ещё раз. 
Собака на всякий случай поела ещё раз.

----------

Alīno (08.09.2019), Кеин (07.09.2019), Кокотик (07.09.2019), Пема Дролкар (20.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Кеин

---

----------

Шуньшунь (13.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Амритавиграха (20.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

На стене дзэнского монастыря появилась надпись "Будда -- козёл!".
"Ещё один ученик приблизился к просветлению и скоро покинет пределы монастыря," -- грустно подумал настоятель.

----------

Алма (13.09.2019), Балдинг (11.09.2019), Игорь Ю (21.09.2019), Кеин (11.09.2019), Кокотик (11.09.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (15.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2019), Кеин (13.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2019)

----------


## Osh



----------

Кеин (15.09.2019), Кокотик (14.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Приходит собака под дерево и начинает считать количество своих подписчиков...

----------

Ануруддха (17.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2019), Пема Дролкар (03.04.2020)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Aion



----------

Артур Гуахо (16.09.2019), Шуньшунь (16.09.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Кеин



----------

Шуньшунь (17.09.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Osh (17.09.2019), Алик (16.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2019), Игорь Ю (21.09.2019), Кеин (16.09.2019), Шуньшунь (17.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Жоска мотивирующий виршик! : )

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.09.2019), Кеин (16.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (21.09.2019), Ануруддха (22.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (20.09.2019), Кеин (21.09.2019), Кокотик (20.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Евгений по (22.09.2019), Кеин (22.09.2019), Кокотик (21.09.2019), Пема Дролкар (22.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.09.2019), Шуньшунь (23.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.09.2019), Лидия (25.09.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

Вложение 23588

Это фото шейха, читающего российскую литературу о религии, которое я видел, кажется, на сайте Радио "Свобода", когда искал в Сети информацию, сколько все-таки может быть в России православных.

Кажется, где-то читал, что практикующих православных не более 8%. Атеистов и агностиков (в том числе номинальных православных по национальной идентификации, т.е. которые не знают даже что такое православие или же ни разу не заходили в храм, но дома, например, едят кулич на пасху, а в бога не верят) на самом деле где-то 80%.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.09.2019), Фил (25.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Диалог между Настоящим Ученым-лингвистом (НУ) и лингвофриком Мини-Фоменко (МФ) в стиле Эразма Роттердамского:*

НУ: Женщина по-японски - onna.
МФ: О! Да это же русская ОНА! Японский происходит от русского!
НУ: Нет, дорогой друг, onna происходит от старояпонского womina.
МФ: Ага! Это очень похоже на английское woman! Значит японский происходит от английского!
НУ: Стой, Семпличино. Womina происходит от праяпонского *bəmina.
МФ: О, да это же почти femina! F часто переходит в b, значит bəmina происходит из латыни.
НУ: О нет, дорогой, *bəmina наиболее вероятно происходит из праавстронезийского *bəbina.
МФ: Ну конечно же! Это же русская БАБА! Австронезийский происходит от русского (повизгивая убегает).”

----------

Игорь Ю (06.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2019)

----------


## Алма

Обратите внимание на пальцы шейха.
Очень смахивает на фотошоп.

----------

Шуньшунь (30.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин

> Обратите внимание на пальцы шейха.
> Очень смахивает на фотошоп.


_
Приходит еврей к раввину:
- Ребе. У меня 2 гуся: серый и белый. Я не знаю какого зарезать к дню рождения дочки.
- Серого.
- Тогда белый станет тосковать - они неразлучны с самого детства.
- Белого.
- Тогда серый заскучает.
- Обоих.
- Не могу, через 3 недели день рождения сына.
- Ни того, ни другого.
- Так тоже нельзя - другого угощения у меня нет.
- Слушай, иди вон к православному батюшке, раз мои советы тебе не нравятся.
Пришёл еврей к батюшке:
- У меня 2 гуся: серый и белый. Я не знаю какого зарезать к дню рождения дочки.
- Серого. 
- Нельзя - белый скучать будет
- Да и ... с ним!_

----------

Алма (26.09.2019), Лидия (26.09.2019), Шуньшунь (30.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Вовремя затупить это способ избежать проблем."


Есть рекомендация ещё более спасительная: "Лёгкая придурковатость делает человека практически неуязвимым!" : )

----------

Кеин (26.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алма (27.09.2019), Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2019), Кеин (28.09.2019), Шуньшунь (30.09.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.09.2019), Шуньшунь (30.09.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кокотик (29.09.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> 


... и всегда страдают школьники, которым задают всё это читать.

Хорошо хоть, добрые люди придумали серию книг " .... за 60 минут".

Кстати, педагоги подняли вопрос об изменении программы по литературе: убрать старье и наполнить программу современными произведениями (Пелевин, Мисима, Мураками и т.д.). Ссылаются светила науки на то, что русская классика отвечает на вопросы читателя прошлых веков. Поэтому бывший школьник после обучения забрасывает чтение литературы, т.к. у него вырабатывается стереотип, что литература не отвечает на его вопросы и не описывает сегодняшние реалии.

Жизнь становится все более интенсивной. Поэтому читать о проблемах прошлых веков стало непозволительной роскошью - нет на это времени. Например, японцы в опросах говорят, что предпочитают художественной литературе нон-фикшн, документалистику, оправдывая это тем, что "если уж тратить время, то не на выдумки, а на реальную информацию". Как-то так.

----------


## Aion

> ... и всегда страдают школьники, которым задают всё это читать.


Что-то я не пойму, школьники - не читатели разве? Насчёт остального, не уверен, что проблемы прошлых веков чем-то отличаются от проблем нашего времени. Речь, конечно же, о проблемах недобрых людей, которые никогда не возьмут в свои руки книги серии  " .... за 60 минут"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алик (30.09.2019), Фил (29.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Замечателен коротенький эпизод "Зверское нападение щенят )": см. с 2:32
(Пояснение: пёсики прикормлены Татьяной, потому обожают её...)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алма (01.10.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Кстати, педагоги подняли вопрос об изменении программы по литературе: убрать старье и наполнить программу современными произведениями (Пелевин, Мисима, Мураками и т.д.).


Если в школе на уроках литературы начнут Пелевина читать это вообще веселое поколение вырастет  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кеин

_Маленький мальчик заходит в парикмахерскую. Парикмахер сразу же его узнает и говорит своим клиентам:
-- Смотрите, это самый глупый мальчик среди всех на свете! Сейчас я вам докажу.
В одной руке парикмахер держит доллар, в другой 25 центов. Зовет мальчика, тот подходит и выбирает 25 центов. Все смеются, мальчик уходит.
По дороге обратно, мальчика догоняет один клиент и спрашивает:
-- А почему все-таки ты выбрал 25 центов а не 1 доллар?
-- Потому что в тот день, когда я выберу 1 доллар, игра будет окончена._
---
_Китаец, проживающий в Нью-Йорке, обратился в местный банк с просьбой предоставить ему кредит в размере 5 000 долларов, причем только на две недели. Как сообщает Topspeed, он объяснил представителю финансового учреждения, что деньги ему необходимы для деловой поездки на родину в Китай. В качестве залога под кредит мужчина предложил свой автомобиль ? спортивный Ferrari стоимостью 250 000 долларов. Удивленному таким щедрым залогом руководству банка показалось этого более чем достачно.

Спустя две недели, как китаец и обещал, он вернул банку взятые 5 000 долларов плюс процент за 14 дней ? 15 долларов 41 цент. После денежных операций он спокойно забрал свой спорткар. Когда же банковский служащий спросил мужчину, в чем был смысл его действий ? взять такой небольшой заем на такой короткий срок под столь дорогостоящий залог, довольный обладатель Ferrari объяснил, что за 15 долларов найти место для двухнедельной охраняемой парковки такого эксклюзивного авто в Нью-Йорке просто нереально, и более удобного способа оставить свою машину и не волноваться за ее судьбу он придумать просто не смог.

Эта история - лишь шутка, появившаяся в Интернете, но, возможно, кого-нибудь она и натолкнет на реальные действия._
https://auto.newsru.com/article/27mar2008/parkovka
---

---

----------

Алик (04.10.2019), Алма (01.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2019), Шуньшунь (02.10.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Приходит к психологу окунь.
— Кажется, — говорит, — у меня депрессия.
— Вы, — отвечает психолог, — окунь?
— Ага. — Кивает окунь. — Я окунь.
— Рыба.
— Верно.
— Хм. — Психолог что-то чертит у себя в блокноте. — Вы пресноводный окунь?
— Да, — говорит окунь, — пресноводный.
— Рыба окунь пресноводный?
— Ну да.
— Я правильно написал? — Психолог показывает окуню страницу из блокнота. Там написано "ОКУНЬ".
— Да, всё верно.
— Хм, — говорит психолог. — Это всё усложняет.
— В чём дело? — Встревоженно спрашивает окунь.
— Ну, — говорит психолог, — как бы так выразиться.
— Говорите как есть, док.
— Вы окунь, — говорит психолог, — рыба.
— Да, — грустно отвечает окунь, — вы правы.
— Рыба-окунь.
— Да.
— Пресноводный.
— Точно.
— Не вижу проблемы, — говорит психолог.
— Спасибо. — Отвечает окунь.
— Я тоже окунь. — Вдруг говорит психолог.
— Правда?
— Нет, — говорит психолог, — но вот вы — да.
— Да, — говорит окунь, — я окунь.
— Вы рыба.
— Именно.
— Окунь и рыба. Рыба-окунь, — говорит психолог.
— Да.
— Окунь, — говорит психолог.
— Я пойду, док. Вы мне очень помогли.
— И вы мне, — говорит психолог, — я не знал, как закончить диалог.
— До свидания.
— О-о-оку-унь. — Шепчет психолог вслед окуню.

----------

Шуньшунь (02.10.2019), Юй Кан (01.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (04.10.2019), Кеин (05.10.2019), Кокотик (03.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2019), Шуньшунь (02.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Команда израильских альпинистов благополучно обогнула-таки Эверест.

----------

Алма (03.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.10.2019), Кокотик (04.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2019)

----------


## Aion

Оптимизм...

----------

Кеин (05.10.2019), Юй Кан (04.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2019), Игорь Ю (06.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алма (05.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кокотик (09.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

В прошлые годы отопление в домах включали в октябре, а в этом -- в сентябре. Это всё, что вам нужно знать о глобальном потеплении.

----------


## Alīno

> В прошлые годы отопление в домах включали в октябре, а в этом -- в сентябре. Это всё, что вам нужно знать о глобальном потеплении.


Оффтоп:
Глобальное потепление это лиш один аспект изменения климата. Нужно скорее говорить об "дерегуляризации климата" ибо будет больше резких непредвиденных метеорологических событий, зимы будут холодными, лета сухими и тд... Тоесть там не только температура поднимается, она ещё и понижается и меняется... Во всяком случае "evam me sutam" так я слышал...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Оффтоп:
> Глобальное потепление это лиш один аспект изменения климата. Нужно скорее говорить об "дерегуляризации климата" ибо будет больше резких непредвиденных метеорологических событий, зимы будут холодными, лета сухими и тд... Тоесть там не только температура поднимается, она ещё и понижается и меняется... Во всяком случае "evam me sutam" так я слышал...


Думаете, это достойно размещения в теме "Юмор"? : )

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2019), Кеин (13.10.2019), Кокотик (11.10.2019), Шуньшунь (12.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Оттопчу тут женский коммент к одному из разоблачительных роликов упомянутого в комменте:
"Кто бы меня так любил, как Навальный -- борьбу с коррупцией!".

----------


## Кеин

p.s. постановка наверно, ну не может же быть так всё плохо.

----------

Монферран (14.10.2019), Юй Кан (13.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> p.s. постановка наверно, ну не может же быть так всё плохо.


Почему не может? Просто пацаны, видать, подобрались очень умные. : )
Есть даже такой обескураживающий вопрос: "Если вы такие умные, отчего строем не ходите?".

----------


## Амритавиграха

Прекрасный торма для быстрых достижений :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кеин (14.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng



----------

Алик (14.10.2019), Алма (15.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2019), Игорь Ю (24.10.2019), Кеин (14.10.2019), Монферран (14.10.2019), Шуньшунь (13.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Alīno (16.10.2019), Алма (15.10.2019), Ануруддха (16.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2019), Кеин (20.10.2019), Кокотик (15.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng



----------

Alīno (21.10.2019), Алик (18.10.2019), Кеин (20.10.2019), Монферран (17.10.2019), Фил (17.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2019), Шуньшунь (18.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng



----------

Alīno (21.10.2019), Алик (18.10.2019), Кеин (20.10.2019), Лидия (18.10.2019), Монферран (18.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2019)

----------


## Алик

> жаль, хороший был дядька с далай ламой дружил, а как пел,нынче так не поют.


Может вам и Гитлера жаль?Такие картины рисовал! И с Папой Римским в неплохих отношениях был.

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (23.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (19.10.2019), Кеин (20.10.2019), Кокотик (23.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (23.10.2019), Ануруддха (23.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2019)

----------


## Алик

"Дочка в мультфильме услышала фразу: С ума схожу от любви" и решила выяснить этот вопрос у нас.
Сидим с женой, обедаем. Подходит дочка и спрашивает :" Папа, а вот ты, как только маму увидел - сразу с ума сошел или после того, как вы поженились?"

----------

Won Soeng (23.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2019), Кеин (26.10.2019), Юй Кан (23.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (24.10.2019), Алма (23.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (23.10.2019), Кеин (26.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Таракан-ветеран
> 
> В давние-давние времена был у меня друг Эдик. Эдик был бы обычным дворовым гопником, если б он не умел играть на скрипке и пианино и круто не шарил в химии. Он был пироманом, причем серьезным. Будучи в восьмом классе, он в домашних условиях получил нитроглицерин и пироксилин. Пироксилин он, правда, недосушил - и тот вяло разложился у Эдика на балконе, выбив окна.
> 
> Но это все лирика. Для меня лично главным достижением Эдика было минное поле для тараканов. То были тараканьи времена! Тараканы были везде, и не было с ними сладу. Эдик делал какой-то чрезвычайно чувствительный взрывчатый состав (одним из компонентов был кристаллический йод, вторым, кажется, нашатырный спирт - но не уверен). Пироман наносил его мелкими капельками на ватман, ватман клал на стол в кухне, сыпал приманку - хлебные крошки, сахар и т.д., после чего мы шли пить водку в комнату. По мере высыхания состав становился взрывоопасен - и после третей рюмки на кухне раздавались щелчки. Мины убивали тараканов насмерть далеко не всегда - часто просто контузили.
> 
> Контуженных не добивали - Эдик помечал их крохотной капелькой гуаши, аккуратно сметал на бумажку и ссыпал за плиту - чтоб не задавить ненароком. Самый заслуженный таракан имел три отметки. Это был крупный, плечистый экземпляр темного окраса. У него осталось 4 ноги из 6-ти, но он упрямо снова и снова лез на минное поле. Очередной взрыв убил ветерана. Эдик был искренне огорчен, и следующую рюмку мы пили не чокаясь...
> 
> © Из сети

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Размещу в хуморе ,а то удалят:



> Вокруг отца, старца с белой, как снег, бородой, встали распахнутым веером его дочки-девицы. Их трепещущие от волнения тела были укрыты хитонами снежной белизны, а поверх — как кто изволил — накинули пеплос или гиматий — все цветное, расшитое, узорчатое, так что Гераклу, когда он подходил, казалось, что перед ним пестрые цветы, богато разросшиеся на клумбе, или многоцветная радуга на волнах водопада.
> 
> Сердце богатыря взыграло от радости и счастья, Гость и хозяева приветствовали друг друга именем бога и приступили к жертвоприношению. Раз за разом от недрогнувшей руки служителя падали волы, наполняя воздух рыком, который приносит радость вечно живущим богам. После этого туши разделали, лучшие части отобрали для пира и отнесли на кухню, остальное сожгли на алтаре. Черный, едкий дым поднимался к небу прямым высоким столбом, свидетельствуя, что жертва эта богам особо приятна.
> 
> После омовения Геракл, умащенный мягкими ладонями дочерей Феспия*, угождающих ему в радостном послушании, возлег на ложе для бесед и принял от хозяина большой двуручный кубок, увитый побегами плюща. Он не мешал, как другие, темного сока виноградных гроздей с водой из холодного родника — пил чистое вино, какое обычно только богам в жертву приносят. Не забывал и о еде**. Ежеминутно сменяли перед ним тарелки, подкладывали отборные куски, поливали отменным соусом. О, да, желудок убийцы Гидры не насытился бы привычным ужином смертных. Мясо, рыба, дичь, фрукты, сыры, печенья — все разом исчезало за крепостью его белых зубов, девушками даже овладело пугливое изумление. А когда охота к еде у всех ослабела, Геракл придержал при себе жбан старого вина, известного как “молоко Афродиты”, ибо было золотое, как мед, сладкое и душистое, и пил, закусывая дичью, ибо любил хорошо поесть.
> 
> Тут в зал вошли флейтисты, встали у стены, а все девушки затянули песню. Вначале вознесли хвалу Аполлону с его золотистыми кудрями и Артемиде, влюбленной в свои стрелы, что летят быстрее мысли. Затем вспомнили древних воителей и дев из далекого прошлого и, когда пели этот гимн, воспевали величие и хвалу роду людскому, ярчайшим украшением которого был Геракл. Девы умели подражать голосам всех племен, а слушателю казалось, что он слышит один голос: так согласно было их пение.
> 
> Затем прислуга вынесла столы, чтобы освободить место для танцев. И обошлось без платных танцовщиц — сами дочки Феспия розовой белизной своих стоп касались холодных плит пола. В одеждах прозрачных, словно сотканных из утреннего тумана, они то плавно оборачивались, то двигались быстрее, держась за руки; временами неожиданно разрывали блестящую цепь сплетенных ладоней и танцевали каждая особо, и тела их тогда трепетали словно в такт флейтам, побуждаемые неведомой, но более сладостной мелодией, чем любая на земле. Ибо Танец есть дитя Любви.
> ...

----------

Кеин (26.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Пользуясь современными методами Википедии, сделал сегодня открытие в области истории кибернетики:

_Язык программирования lisp был разработан ещё на заре возникновения английского языка_
(ссылка)

Почему же мы о нём узнали только в середине прошлого века ?
Чтоб ответить на этот вопрос, можно представить, что его использовали только малые дети, когда с ними общались эльфы посредством шелеста листвы.
Великие(врослые) бритые конечно же знали о этом языке программирования, веди и они когда то были маленькими британчиками, но держали его в тайне от всего остального мира, называя детским лепетом. 
Как же о нём узнал Джон Маккарти? Можно ещё представить, что будучи потомком шотландцев он узнал его посредством пуков ...

----------

Кеин (26.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вова, не бу даж уточнять, какую именно из сентенций статьи о lisp и по указанной Вами ссылке и каким макаром Вы перевели столь криво.
Просто дам совет: А переходите уже от блестяще освоенного Вами лингвофричества к моделированию ИИ, подобно Вон Сону?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Есть ещё смешная группа интернет существ - странных склочных скандальных всем надоевших одиночек пытающихся создавать каждый свой "буддизм" и всех под него подрезать.
Этому конечно место только в юморе  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2019), Лидия (25.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть ещё смешная группа интернет существ - странных склочных скандальных всем надоевших одиночек пытающихся создавать каждый свой "буддизм" и всех под него подрезать.
> Этому конечно место только в юморе


Наш критичный для фсех и фся (кроме ТБ, ессно) Вов, изуродовавший (ибо даж русского не знает) фразу теперь ещё и из Wiki, тут не слишком самокритичен, объявив ся ишо и группой одиночек? : ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наш критичный для фсех и фся (кроме ТБ, ессно) Вов, изуродовавший (ибо даж русского не знает) фразу теперь ещё и из Wiki, тут не слишком самокритичен, объявив ся ишо и группой одиночек? : ))


Нет. 
Просто всё, что касается Дхармы надо называть своими именами, даже в разделе Юмор.
Собственные прочтения - собственными прочтениями. 
Попытки "очищения" неофитами - дилетантским подгоном под свои понятия. 
Созданное самочинно на коленке - новоделом.

Тибетские линии Будда Дхармы - классическим индийским буддизмом.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Со всем остальным можно и шутить, особенно в разделе юмор  :Smilie: 

(п.с.  и не забывайте это не тема в Разговорном разделе, где сейчас кроме участников форума никто не видит Ваших грязных художеств и лица со спадающей маской ""анахорета"" раскрывающихся на уже пяти страницах)

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет. 
> Просто всё, что касается Дхармы надо называть своими именами, даже в разделе Юмор.
> Собственные прочтения - собственными прочтениями. 
> Попытки "очищения" неофитами - дилетантским подгоном под свои понятия. 
> Созданное самочинно на коленке - новоделом.
> 
> Тибетские линии Будда Дхармы - классическим индийским буддизмом.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Вов, я как жил анахоретом, так оным и живу; как напоминал о будд. этике, так и напоминаю. : ) 
И скунсоиды среди чувствующих существ встречаются, в каком смысле по сути/природе своей и Вов вполне близок к... Но не будем о печальном. : )

Теперь -- к началу, ибо самое время напрямую спросить: *какую именно фразу из Wiki и каким именно макаром жизнерадостный Вов перевёл на русский как "Язык программирования lisp был разработан ещё на заре возникновения английского языка"?*

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Теперь -- к началу, ибо самое время напрямую спросить: *какую именно фразу из Wiki и каким именно макаром жизнерадостный Вов перевёл на русский как "Язык программирования lisp был разработан ещё на заре возникновения английского языка"?*


У Вас чё уже совсем туго? до боролись уже "до совсем  "того"".
Где написано, что это "перевод"? Приведите ссылку и подкрепите цитатой  :Smilie: 

Это и есть "открытие" сделанное современными методами Википедии  :Smilie: 

(п.с. и на название раздела размещённого сообщения не забывайте смотреть, борец Вы наш неустанный )

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> странных склочных скандальных всем надоевших одиночек пытающихся создавать каждый свой "буддизм" и всех под него подрезать.


!!! :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (25.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У Вас чё уже совсем туго? до боролись уже "до совсем  "того"".
> Где написано, что это "перевод"? Приведите ссылку и подкрепите цитатой 
> 
> Это и есть "открытие" сделанное современными методами Википедии


Из поста, размещённого в теме "Юмор и "дхармовый юмор"":



> Пользуясь современными методами Википедии, сделал сегодня открытие в области истории кибернетики:
> 
> _Язык программирования lisp был разработан ещё на заре возникновения английского языка_
> (ссылка)


следует, что некто Вов сделал совершенно бредовое "открытие", опираясь на статью, помещённую в Wiki.

Где в этой статье есть основания для такого бредового "открытия" или каким макаром опубликованное в этой статье (*опубликованное по правилам, принятым в Wiki*) Вове удалось прочесть таким жизнерадостным образом?
Ответ: оснований -- никаких, равно и претензий к Wiki -- в частности, касательно статьи lisp -- быть не может. Это уж не говоря о том, что в Вики есть и русскоязычная статья о языке lisp, но наш Вов дал ссыль на статью англоязычную... Почему и зачем? : )

Наконец, никаких "современных методов Википедии" не существует. Они -- плод ума "игривого" некоего Вовы, никогда не участвовавшего в пополнении этой всемирной энциклопедии, но зато *не раз уличённого в БФ на незнании даже начальной информации, размещённой в Вики/Wiki*.

Для справки: ошибки или фейки, попавшие в Википедию, достаточно быстро устраняются, что знаю и на собственном опыте: некий невежда сделал мне замечание по поводу статьи "Ланкаватара сутра", и мне пришлось давать подробное разъяснение по поводу разницы между терминами _читта_ и _манас_, после чего ошибочное замечание было дезавуировано.

Иными словами, команда и редакторы Вики достаточно тщательно следят за контентом этой гигантской международной энциклопедии.
Потому для стёба над нею д.б. достаточно серьёзные основания.
На чём и закончу.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Потому для стёба над нею д.б. достаточно серьёзные основания.
> .


Для стёба на википедией ?

и это набирают на клаве  руки тела разместившего вот это сообщение:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post831563

(п.с. да стёб именно над Википедией, чего нет в моём сообщении, думается мне там увидел лишь один  не стесняющийся грязи в своей речи бесстыжий стёбист)

----------


## Монферран



----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для стёба на википедией ?
> 
> и это набирают на клаве  руки тела разместившего вот это сообщение:
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post831563
> 
> (п.с. да стёб именно над Википедией, чего нет в моём сообщении, думается мне там увидел лишь один  не стесняющийся грязи в своей речи бесстыжий стёбист)


Во-ва, ну почему Вы такой дерзкий? Неужто от большущего умишша? %)
А что касается "Будда -- козёл", так это сказано -- для знающих/понимающих -- практически на полном серьёзе, если видеть оное в контексте культуры Дзэн, где было и "Убей Будду", и "Будда -- сухая палочка-подтирка" и ещё много чего, о чём... скунсоид, искренне -- и понятно, зачем/почему -- ищущий компру на Юй Кана, если и слыхал, то не впонил...

Скунсы и скунсоиды, к слову, несомненно обладают, как и все уважающие себя и чувствующие разное сущ-ва, как природой Будды, так и природой Мары! : )
Отчего периодически и разъясняю им, бестолковым, их огрехи, заблуждения и проч.: чисто конкретно из сострадания.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вложение 23690

----------


## Кеин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вова, не бу даж уточнять, какую именно из сентенций статьи о lisp и по указанной Вами ссылке и каким макаром Вы перевели столь криво.
> Просто дам совет: А переходите уже от блестяще освоенного Вами лингвофричества к моделированию ИИ, подобно Вон Сону?


А это похоже на обиженные преследования  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2019), Монферран (26.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вчера обнаружил -- граффити в людном месте на тыльной стенке закусочной при автобусной остановке:

ИГОРЬ РУСОВ
 МОЙ!ЯНА ГРУБОВА

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Won Soeng



----------

Alīno (29.10.2019), Монферран (29.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Не пытайтесь повторить: трюк исполняет профессионал!

----------

Алма (31.10.2019), Шуньшунь (06.11.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.11.2019), Шуньшунь (06.11.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Простите за занудство:




> Важное заявление.
> Сейчас по сети гуляет снимок, на котором В. И. Ленин выступает на своем же мавзолее. Подпись у него такая: «Это кадр из американского фильма о революции в России». Мы понимаем, что автор подписи скорее всего просто пошутил таким образом, но, судя по реакции на этот коллаж, многие действительно ему верят. Напоминаем, что эту работу на самом деле — сделали мы, сотрудники проекта История России в фотографиях. Она, как и ряд аналогичных коллажей, стала частью нашего поста, посвященного 1 апреля. Вот эти работы.


(https://elena-2004.livejournal.com/696576.html)

----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Простите за занудство:
> 
> 
> (https://elena-2004.livejournal.com/696576.html)


видно, что коллаж, но все равно прикольно.

еще был закидон про самый плохой фильм столетия

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> видно, что коллаж, но все равно прикольно.


Я не намеревался опровергать, что это коллаж и прекрасная шутка, а только то, что это кадры из американского фильма  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

ТЫ САМ нассал в свои тапки...

----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Ануруддха (06.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2019), Кеин (02.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Лидия (03.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Vega



----------

Alīno (03.11.2019), Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Алик (04.11.2019), Ануруддха (06.11.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.11.2019), Кеин (03.11.2019), Юй Кан (03.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2019), Кеин (04.11.2019), Пема Дролкар (02.04.2020)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Игорь Ю (05.11.2019)

----------


## Алик

"В нашей поликлинике работает замечательный доктор Екатерина
Владимировна. Как-то прихожу я к ней с симптомами гриппа, она меня посмотрела и говорит : "Вот так вот, по-честному, стакан водочки - и все пройдет."
Я говорю : "Вы знаете, Екатерина Владимировна, я - человек, абсолютно не пьющий, потому что мне моя вера не позволяет."
А она улыбнулась и отвечает : "А ты скажи своей вере, что тебе
Катя позволяет".

----------

Алма (06.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2019), Лидия (05.11.2019), Юй Кан (05.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё в детстве. Пошёл мой младший братишка подстричься -- в парикмахерскую, конечно.
Сел в кресло и говорит: "Подстригите под полубокс, а сзади сведите на нет".
Парикмахер: "А если сведу на да?"
Брат: "Если будет на да, будете иметь дело с моей мамой".

----------


## Шенпен



----------

Anthony (09.11.2019), Кеин (07.11.2019)

----------


## Aion

И вновь продолжается бой...

----------

Артур Гуахо (07.11.2019), Кеин (07.11.2019), Юй Кан (06.11.2019)

----------


## Алма



----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Алик (07.11.2019), Ануруддха (07.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

> Вложение 23765 
>  И вновь продолжается бой...



https://panorama.pub/4256-britanskie...johansson.html
---

----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Игорь Ю (28.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2019), Шуньшунь (08.11.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Это тем более эпично, что в интернете есть мем в виде разных историй про Билла Мюррея, который внезапно появляется, делает что-то странное и исчезает со словами ‘No one will ever believe you.’ https://www.urbandictionary.com/defi...Murray%20Story

----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Кеин (07.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Ануруддха (09.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Игорь Ю (28.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2019), Шуньшунь (08.11.2019)

----------


## sergey



----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Алик (10.11.2019), Антарадхана (09.11.2019), Кеин (11.11.2019), Лидия (11.11.2019), Шуньшунь (09.11.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Кеин (11.11.2019), Лидия (11.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тут, понятно, в первом слоге последнего слова опечатка. : )

----------

Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2019), Шуньшунь (11.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

---

----------

Won Soeng (11.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2019), Лидия (11.11.2019), Шуньшунь (11.11.2019)

----------


## Монферран

>

----------

Won Soeng (11.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Won Soeng (11.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2019), Шуньшунь (11.11.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Won Soeng (13.11.2019), Алик (13.11.2019), Ануруддха (13.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (13.11.2019), Юй Кан (13.11.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Won Soeng (13.11.2019), Юй Кан (13.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (15.11.2019), Won Soeng (14.11.2019), Алик (14.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Более естественную (то бишь, без фиксации) месть за "не давала спать" можно увидеть в исполнении медведя в финальной сцене чудесного мульта "Медвежуть". : )

----------

Кеин (16.11.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Won Soeng (15.11.2019), Ануруддха (15.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2019), Кеин (16.11.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2019)

----------


## Алик

Была в 60-е годы одна семья, в которой было 9 детей. Родители — простые штукатуры очень хотели родить 10-го, чтобы получить в придачу к ордену «Мать-героиня» большую квартиру, машину, множество льгот и всяких других полезных вещей.
Но вот незадача — папашка иссяк, и 10-й никак не получался. И решили они попросить помочь кого-то со стороны. Присмотрели на своей стройке прораба, предложили ему 1000 рублей (деньги по тем временам немалые). Ну, он и помог вполне результативно.
Каждый получил желаемое и, казалось, должен был остаться доволен. НО!.. Прораб был пакостен и завистлив и накатал заяву в суд, в коей описал всю правду, как она есть: мол, штукатуры обманули государство и т.п.
Зал суда был набит битком, а когда огласили приговор, народ попадал под стулья и стал корчиться от смеха.
Приговор гласил:
— в действиях обвиняемых нет состава преступления;
— 1000 руб. были признаны незаконным заработком и должны быть взысканы с прораба;
— поскольку прораб признал, что ребенок от него, взыскивать с него алименты до достижения 18 лет ребенка.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2019), Кеин (16.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (15.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Aion (17.11.2019), Lion Miller (17.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2019), Лидия (17.11.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2019), Кеин (18.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Алик (20.11.2019), Кузьмич (20.11.2019), Шуньшунь (19.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Кузьмич (20.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

_— Сколько бы вы хотели у нас зарабатывать?
— Миллион долларов США.
— А если серьёзно?
— Я серьёзно. Вы спросили о моём желании. А хотеть я вправе чего угодно.
— Ладно, тогда сколько бы вы хотели зарабатывать именно у нас?
— Вы спрашиваете то же самое. Переформулируйте вопрос.
— Хм. И вправду.
— Как вы думаете, сколько наша компания способна вам платить?
— Миллион долларов.
— Вы смеётесь? Наша компания просто физически не может платить вам миллион. Вы это и сами понимаете.
— От чего же? Стоимость акций вашей компании явно превышает миллион. А если ещё продать недвижимость...
— Так, прекратите! Это собеседование, а не КВН.
— Я понимаю. Но ведь вы же сами задаёте такие вопросы. Моя задача – правильно на них отвечать. По-моему, я даю вполне логичные ответы.
— Ох-х-х. Ну ладно. Если вы хотите получать миллион, тогда что вы умеете делать за такую зарплату?
— Могу отвечать на вопросы, не давая на них конкретные ответы. Этим занимаются президенты и дипломаты. А они зарабатывают очень хорошо.
— Так, оставим вопрос зарплаты на потом. Почему вы хотите получить эту работу?
— Потому что мне нужна работа. Это же очевидно.
— Ладно. Тогда почему мы должны нанять именно вас?
— А разве вы должны? Вы имеете право выбора.
— Да что с вами не так? Ну хотя бы назовите ваши самые сильные стороны.
— Я правша. Так что, пожалуй, моя правая сторона – самая сильная.
— Как же с вами всё-таки тяжело. Тогда что вы считаете своими слабостями?
— Свою левую сторону я считаю значительно слабей правой.
— У-у-у-х. Тогда где вы себя видите через пять лет?
— Кем вы меня считаете? Марти Макфлаем? Я не умею путешествовать во времени. Если бы умел, выбрал бы себе место работы посолиднее.
— Ладно, тогда каков предел вашего карьерного роста?
— Я для себя не устанавливаю планки и границы, которые создадут барьер в пути по карьерной лестнице.
— То есть, вы способны превзойти и меня?
— Да.
— Э-э-э-э... Тогда... М-м-м... Расскажите о своей мечте.
— Моя личная мечта вас не касается. Я сейчас предлагаю свои услуги, а не мечты.
— В таком случае, мы не сможем составить правильное мнение о вас.
— Невозможно составить правильное мнение о человеке, зная о чём он мечтает. Вы что, психолог?
— Или вы ответите на этот вопрос, или собеседование окончено.
— Ладно. Я мечтаю покорить человечество.
— Но зачем?
— Что бы окончательно завершить подъём по карьерной лестнице.
— Почему вы всегда уходите от ответа? Это обычное собеседование, а не допрос.
— Вот именно. Зачем проводить подобное собеседование со сложными вопросами, на временную должность грузчика, если можно просто спросить о вредных привычках и состоянии здоровья? Вы со своей западной бюрократией уже порядком подзатрахали! Вы бы ещё коворкинги здесь устроили! Да, я бухаю. Да, зарплата 12 000 меня устроит. Да, завтра я могу приступить к работе.
Теперь я могу идти? Прекрасно. Значит до завтра.
— Э-э-э...

***

Мы прерываем передачу с экстренным выпуском новостей.
Два часа назад пьяный грузчик из Европейского Центра ядерных исследований захватил контроль над Адронным коллайдером и ловушкой с антиматерией чтобы поработить мир.
Как сообщили сотрудники ФРС Швейцарии, пока что он требует миллион долларов, ящик водки и блок сигарет.
Оставайтесь с нами._

© Алексей Гумилёв 
---

----------

Доня (02.03.2020), Кузьмич (03.12.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Aion

С днём психолога!

----------

Кеин (23.11.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (27.11.2019), Артур Гуахо (25.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2019), Кузьмич (03.12.2019), Шуньшунь (25.11.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.11.2019), Кеин (28.11.2019), Шуньшунь (28.11.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2019), Шуньшунь (29.11.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Кеин

Арнольд Шварценеггер лег спать на улице под собственным памятником, как обычный бомж




Актёр выложил фото в свой микроблог и подписал: _“Как изменились времена”_. Оказывается, причина такого поступка всё же была. Будучи губернатором, Арнольд открыл отель. Администрация пообещала, что для актёра у них всегда будет место. Хоть ночью, хоть рано утром знаменитость могла пожаловать в отель.

Однако, актёру отказали, когда он пожелал заселиться в один из номеров. Ему сообщили, что свободных мест нет. Необходимо бронировать заранее, так как отель пользуется огромным спросом.

_“Когда я был губернатором, для меня были открыты двери везде. Но стоило мне покинуть пост, как меня никто и знать не захотел. Никогда не верьте людям, которые рядом с вами только из-за вашего положения и денег”_, – высказался актёр.
https://obaldela.ru/arnold-shvartsen...bychnyj-bomzh/
---

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2019), Лидия (29.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2019), Шуньшунь (29.11.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Alex (01.12.2019), Joy (30.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2019), Кузьмич (03.12.2019), Лидия (29.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

На высоком обрыве стоят буддист, христианин и мусульманин.
Буддист говорит: - Если я спрыгну отсюда, Будда не даст мне погибнуть.
Прыгает и медитирует: - Будда… Будда… Будда… Будда…
Когда до земли остаётся всего ничего, появляется огромная рука и ловит верного последователя.
Задетый за живое христианин тоже решает поддержать честь своей религии: - А если я спрыгну, меня спасёт Иисус.
Прыгает и приговаривает: - Иисус… Иисус… Иисус… (беспокойно) Исус, Исус, (отчаянно) Исус-Исус-ИСУУУУУУУУУС!!!..
ШМЯК!!!
Мусульманин, видя неудачу предшественника, сперва мнётся, но затем решается: - Я доверяю Аллаху.
Прыгает: - Аллааах… Аллааах… Аллах, Аллах, Аллах-Аллах-БУДДА-БУДДА-БУДДА!!!
---

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2019), Кокотик (02.12.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2019), Доня (02.03.2020), Лидия (02.12.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020), Шуньшунь (02.12.2019)

----------


## Alex

Два случая из жизни.

1) Еду в электричке. Достаю книгу на арабском, открываю, читаю. Рядом сидит мужик поддатого вида. Покосился в книгу и недовольно выдает: "И тут эти буддисты! Куда ни глянь!"

2) Для себя на работе отпечатал книгу (в смысле стопку печа) на тибетском. Резчик приносит мне тираж со словами: "Держи, ваххабит!"

----------

Aion (04.12.2019), Алик (03.12.2019), Асцелина (28.12.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2019), Кузьмич (03.12.2019), Лидия (02.12.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (02.12.2019), Осетров (08.12.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2019), Юй Кан (02.12.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2019)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Все женщины думают об одном и том же: будто все мужчины думают об одном и том же самом!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

И голубь на гитаре как вишенка на торте. Люблю эту картинку, но не в смысле секса конечно, а потому что она приносит радость, а радость приносит счастье. А если кто-то из братьев думает, что все женщины думают, что все мужчины думают об одном, то это их личная карма. Имхо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Правильно. Все люди -- братья, но некоторые из них -- сёстры, из-за чего мыслят они друг о друге не одинаково, а напрочь по-разному. : )

----------


## Alex

Будни типографии. Из письма менеджеру в рабочем чате:

Поменять адрес на обложке, как просит заказчик, невозможно, ибо на обложке нет никакого адреса, а несуществующее не подвержено изменениям.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.12.2019), Кеин (10.12.2019), Кокотик (09.12.2019), Лидия (09.12.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Будни типографии. Из письма менеджеру в рабочем чате:
> 
> Поменять адрес на обложке, как просит заказчик, невозможно, ибо на обложке нет никакого адреса, а несуществующее не подвержено изменениям.


У вас там все буддисты?))))

----------


## Alex

Нет. Только один человек (он и писал отчет менеджеру).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Нет. Только один человек (он и писал отчет менеджеру).


Менеджер все звездюли и огребает))
Был и дизайнером, и менеджером.

----------


## Кокотик

> У вас там все буддисты?))))


Скорее математик. 
Чо то я ржу с поста

----------

Alex (09.12.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.12.2019), Кеин (10.12.2019), Кокотик (10.12.2019), Лидия (09.12.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020)

----------


## Кеин



----------

Алма (11.12.2019), Владимир Николаевич (10.12.2019), Доня (02.03.2020), Игорь Ю (17.12.2019), Кокотик (10.12.2019), Лидия (10.12.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020), Шуньшунь (12.12.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алма (17.12.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Жизнь нужно прожить так, чтобы голуби, пролетая над памятником тебе, терпели: из уважения!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------

Neroli (29.12.2019), Юй Кан (21.12.2019)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будни типографии. Из письма менеджеру в рабочем чате:
> Поменять адрес на обложке, как просит заказчик, невозможно, ибо на обложке нет никакого адреса, а несуществующее не подвержено изменениям.


У меня сходная история произошла, только из раздела "будни верстальщика".
Пришлось объяснять одному заказчику, переводчику как минимум с трех древних языков, специалисту по иудаизму и древнему христианству, что бумажная книга не может иметь нечетного числа страниц в силу ограничений, присущих нашему пространственно-временному измерению бытия..

----------

Aion (22.12.2019), Alex (21.12.2019), Anthony (22.12.2019), Алик (22.12.2019), Алма (22.12.2019), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (22.12.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2019)

----------


## Кокотик

Дя

----------


## Aion



----------

Алма (28.12.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng



----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2019), Монферран (23.12.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (24.12.2019), Алма (23.12.2019), Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2019), Кокотик (24.12.2019)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Aion (05.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (24.12.2019), Лидия (24.12.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Асцелина (28.12.2019), Кокотик (24.12.2019), Лидия (24.12.2019), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020)

----------


## Anthony



----------

Aion (28.12.2019), Alex (25.12.2019)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion

> А чо такова.


Опаньки,

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Aion



----------

Алма (07.01.2020), Ануруддха (06.01.2020), Артур Гуахо (06.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2020), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020)

----------


## Aion

Коннор.Сара.

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (12.01.2020), Ануруддха (08.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

В пояснение нежившим в 60-е: на стене дома -- перифраз припева одной из популярнейших песен 60-х годов: "Солнечный круг". : )

----------

Aion (12.01.2020), Ануруддха (13.01.2020), Артур Гуахо (10.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (13.01.2020), Шуньшунь (12.01.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (13.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (12.01.2020), Лидия (13.01.2020), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

-- Наша мама пришла, ништяков принесла!!! : )

----------

Aion (15.01.2020)

----------


## Aion

Как уходящий... 

 :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

Здрасьте, дверь покрасьте... : )

----------

Aion (15.01.2020), Лидия (15.01.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Артур Гуахо (16.01.2020), Лидия (21.01.2020), Юй Кан (16.01.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алма (16.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (16.01.2020)

----------


## Алик

ДЗЕН В МАССУ

----------

Aion (19.01.2020), Монферран (17.01.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ДЗЕН В МАССУ


Забавная опечатка: "в массу" вместо "в массы". : )
И -- деталь: оригинально название широко известной фирмы спорт. обуви и одежды -- NIKE (от имени греч. богини победы Ника). На пакете же оттиснуто название, схожее до смешения (как говорят спецы, отслеживающие подделки). Китайский креатив, наверное? : )
Наконец, слоган Just Do It был запущен ориг. фирмой в 1988-м. Любопытно, когда он был принят в Кван Ум?

----------

Алик (17.01.2020)

----------


## Монферран

> ДЗЕН В МАССУ


Вечер в хату

(Истина - "просто как это")

----------


## Алик

> Забавная опечатка: "в массу" вместо "в массы". : )
> И -- деталь: оригинально название широко известной фирмы спорт. обуви и одежды -- NIKE (от имени греч. богини победы Ника). На пакете же оттиснуто название, схожее до смешения (как говорят спецы, отслеживающие подделки). Китайский креатив, наверное? : )
> Наконец, слоган Just Do It был запущен ориг. фирмой в 1988-м. Любопытно, когда он был принят в Кван Ум?


Это не опечатка - так смешнее, особенно, когда увидел вес 50 кг! ) . Эти пакеты в дисконтных магазинах появились недавно. 
А  ДМ Сунг Сан приехал в США в 1072-м году, не зная английского. И, как писал ДМ Ву Бонг, тогда это было первое, чему он начал учить :"Just do it. Don’t check." После того, как его английский язык улучшился,  учение стало более подробным.

----------

Aion (19.01.2020), Юй Кан (17.01.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не опечатка - так смешнее, особенно, когда увидел вес 50 кг! ) . Эти пакеты в дисконтных магазинах появились недавно. 
> А  ДМ Сунг Сан приехал в США в 1072-м году, не зная английского. И, как писал ДМ Ву Бонг, тогда это было первое, чему он начал учить :"Just do it. Don’t check." После того, как его английский язык улучшился,  учение стало более подробным.


Износостойкость в 50 кг -- это норм для прочных пакетов, какие, к примеру, у нас выдают для арбузов. (Мне такой даже как-то попытались продать за 5 р., но я обиделся вслух, что, мол, счас ка-а-ак пойду проверять вес арбуза... И пакет получил даром. : )
И если не опечатка, то так не столько смешнее (по мне, естественно), сколько безграмотнее.
Туда же, наверное, и явление Сун Сана в "массу" США аж в 1-м веке н.э? : ))

Обескураживает у Сун Сана (меня, меня : ) ещё и то, что его плохой английский переводят на русский буквально, в силу чего выходит абсурдная заумь даже там, где для знакомого с будд. текстами очевидно всего лишь искажение смысла...
К примеру, вместо "просто как это" должно бы, полагаю, быть "просто, как есть".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2020)

----------


## Ант

> Обескураживает у Сун Сана (меня, меня : ) ещё и то, что его плохой английский переводят на русский буквально, в силу чего выходит абсурдная заумь даже там, где для знакомого с будд. текстами очевидно всего лишь искажение смысла...
> К примеру, вместо "просто как это" должно бы, полагаю, быть "просто, как есть".


Взгляните по другому: Перевод "просто, как это", более точно отражает Смысл, нецепляния к словам, обьектам, противоположностям.
"Просто, как [ОНО] есть", подсознательно подразумевает Обьект (среднего рода) и его наличие + противопоставление.
-----
"Надпись на чукотской столовой: "ЕСТЬ - НЕТ!"" :Smilie: 

Полный дзен, однако.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Взгляните по другому: Перевод "просто, как это", более точно отражает Смысл, нецепляния к словам, обьектам, противоположностям.
> "Просто, как [ОНО] есть", подсознательно подразумевает Обьект (среднего рода) и его наличие + противопоставление.
> -----
> "Надпись на чукотской столовой: "ЕСТЬ - НЕТ!""
> 
> Полный дзен, однако.


Вот так он и создаётся - полный дзень (и далеко не только в Дзен))))

Создаются мудрёные экзотические иррациональные фразеологизмы, над которыми потом кортят западные англо-русско-польско-фрацузско-и иные евро-американо-австралийские умы, меля бабочек жерновами

----------


## Ант

> Вот так он и создаётся - полный дзень (и не только в Дзен)))
> 
> Создаются экзотические иррациональные фразеологизмы, которые потом ещё и пересказываются и над которыми потом кортят западные ангийско-русско-польско-фрацузско-и иные евро-американо-австралийские умы, меля бабочек жерновами


Дык, Вы почитайте (хотя б перевод)... Там о том, что суть "понимания", этого самого "не знаю" (но вижу), невозможно выразить словами. Т е ПРИНЦИПАЛЬНО невозможно. :Smilie:  (как бы это не казалось Вам смешным).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дык, Вы почитайте (хотя б перевод)...


Читать перевод пересказа перевода пересказа перевода....
Это конечно смешно, но Зачем? вполне ведь можно прочесть:
यथार्थ (यथा - अर्थ)
Это поймёт даже хинду не буддист, но у него мозги вскипят если начнёт читать "хотя б перевод"
yathārtha (yathа - аrtha)
Это всётаки более успешно можно передать на-русский, минуя иррациональности переводов пересказов переводов ...  :Smilie: 

------------------------------------------------------------



> ...Там о том, что суть "понимания", этого самого "не знаю" (но вижу), невозможно выразить словами. Т е ПРИНЦИПАЛЬНО невозможно. (как бы это не казалось Вам смешным).


ммдаа, отголоски дискуссии между буддийскими и небуддийскими учёными античной Индии, о адекватности передачи словами _любого_ внутреннего переживания (именно любого) человеку не имеющему в данным момент именно этого переживания(например переживание стоящего у навозной кучи или например в розарии) - порой принимают довольно пречудные формы  :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony



----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2020)

----------


## Ант

> .


Дык о том и речь, что чел, создает знание-догму, беря обьект, его поименование, модель из этого сконструированную, завязывает это узлом Линча и вешает себе на шею, вместо, чтоб сказать "не знаю, щас посмотрим, послушаем, понюхаем, пощупаем".
(ваще-то в офтоп влезли... но это не мы начали  :EEK!:  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Взгляните по другому: Перевод "просто, как это", более точно отражает Смысл, нецепляния к словам, обьектам, противоположностям.
> "Просто, как [ОНО] есть", подсознательно подразумевает Обьект (среднего рода) и его наличие + противопоставление.


Зачем мне "по-другому", если за много лет работы с будд. текстами совершенно ясно знаю, о чём речь в "просто, как есть"? : )
Есть, к примеру, замечательная (её иногда называют виджнянавадинской) Калака сутта, в коей просто и внятно расписано, что такое "как есть".

"Непривязанность к словам"? : ) 
Это демагогская уловка у тех, кого поймали на слове (искажении перевода или толкования) для того, чтобы заткнуть рот оппоненту.
Так вот, уже с первых попавшихся мне в руки (ещё в 90-х) переводов чаньских и дзэнских текстов стало очевидным, насколько точно и ёмко используют язык/слово и наставники чань/дзэн. В том же потом убедился, занимаясь и переводами кит. будд. канонов Шэньсю и Бодхидхармы: это высокого класса работа со словом, безо всякой отвязанности : ). Читайте?

У тех же, кто плохо знает/чувствует слово и не владеет языком, возникает простая проблема: хочется сказать одно, говорится другое, а в толковании внемлющей аудитории получается та самая абсурдная заумь, желающих оправдать которую толкованиями всегда можно сыскать. Хотя основная масса воспринимает эту заумь как высокое дзэнское откровение, непривязанное к словам...
Вообще это всё серьёзный разговор, какому не место в хуморе. : ) Потому заканчиваю.

----------

Ант (18.01.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Дочка пришла домой без санок. Сказала, что у нее их попросил покататься дедушка с внучкой. Она сказала им наш адрес, и они принесут, когда накатаются.
Мы с мужем, конечно, рады, что вырастили добрую, нежадную девочку, но прочитали ей небольшую нотацию, что она слишком доверчивая.
Через два часа стук в дверь, принесли санки и конфеты.
Дочь полезла в карман:
— Вот, возвращаю вам телефон.

----------

Aion (19.01.2020), Алма (19.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2020), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020)

----------


## Anthony

https://vk.com/club189731941?z=photo...31941_00%2Frev

----------


## Юй Кан

Фрагментик замечательного старого сериала... : )

----------

Артур Гуахо (19.01.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (19.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2020), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020)

----------


## Aion

> Знаю фрезерный станок как свои четыре пальца.

----------


## Юй Кан

Такие дела...

----------


## Shus

Это летучая лисица с детенышем (вид в полете снизу). С виду страшна, но на самом деле безобидная зверюшка, питается фруктами.

----------

Ануруддха (21.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (20.01.2020), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020), Юй Кан (20.01.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Aion



----------

Юй Кан (25.01.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (28.01.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Проспал отлив...

----------

Aion (28.01.2020), Ануруддха (27.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (27.01.2020), Доня (02.03.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Проверять будете? : )

----------

Алик (30.01.2020), Ануруддха (30.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (28.01.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (29.01.2020), Ануруддха (30.01.2020), Артур Гуахо (28.01.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто филин. Виргинский филин

----------


## Юй Кан

Орнитологи объясняют, что плавающую сову встретить непросто: в воде у них нет никаких средств защиты, да и когти сов не предназначены для хорошего толчка в воде, потому они не могут взлететь, пока не выберутся на берег.

Учёный, наблюдавший плывущего брассом виргинского филина, предположил, что он, не строящий, как и все виргинские, своего гнезда пытался занять гнездо соколов, что тем явно не понравилось, и филину пришлось спасаться вплавь.

http://vse-umnici.ru/virginskij-fili...plavat-brasom/

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2020), Кузьмич (03.02.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кузьмич (03.02.2020), Юй Кан (02.02.2020)

----------


## Алма

> Вложение 23944
> 
> Это летучая лисица с детенышем (вид в полете снизу). С виду страшна, но на самом деле безобидная зверюшка, *питается фруктами*.


Питает китайцев :Big Grin:

----------

Доня (02.03.2020), Игорь Ю (17.06.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.02.2020), Чиффа (06.04.2020), Юй Кан (05.02.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.02.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Shus (11.02.2020), Владимир Николаевич (10.02.2020), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Такая вот мохнатючая милота: ангорский зайчик ака кролик. : )

----------

Ануруддха (18.02.2020), Владимир Николаевич (11.02.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Учёный, наблюдавший плывущего брассом виргинского филина...


Странно, что никто не поправил, что, знач, этот виргинский плывёт же не брассом, а чистым баттерфляем! : )

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.02.2020), Говинда (15.02.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Асцелина (23.02.2020), Владимир Николаевич (14.02.2020), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020), Чиффа (06.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (18.02.2020), Владимир Николаевич (14.02.2020), Доня (02.03.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Обои-раскраска

----------

Neroli (18.02.2020), Ануруддха (18.02.2020), Владимир Николаевич (15.02.2020), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (20.02.2020), Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2020), Говинда (20.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан

Конкретный дзэн для тех, кто не в курсе! : )

----------

Aion (23.02.2020), Ануруддха (05.03.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (24.02.2020), Артур Гуахо (23.02.2020), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Празднование гола по футболу среди женщин! : )




На полях
Периодически тренируюсь на обочине стадиона. И вот прошлым летом, проходя, как обычно, перед трибунами вдоль футбольного поля, обнаружил, что девушки-футболистки местной команды отрабатывают удар по воротам с подачи, и впервые увидел, как одна из них отправила мяч в сетку редчайшим приёмом: в сальто назад... Такого не видел даже у парней лет двадцать минимум. : )
Ещё был забавный момент: перед началом матча женская команда, ставши, как бывает, в круг и обняв друг друга за плечи, подпрыгивали, ритмично выдыхая совершенно мужеское: "*Один* -- за всех, все -- за *одного*!!!" А ведь оно легко поправимо текстуально: "*Одна* -- за всех..." и т.д. Если, конечно, речь именно о спорте. : )

----------


## Aion



----------

Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (05.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (04.03.2020), Чиффа (06.04.2020)

----------


## Olle



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (07.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020), Чиффа (06.04.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Olle (07.03.2020), Чиффа (06.04.2020)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

сказка про Сизифа

----------

Neroli (31.03.2020), Кузьмич (02.04.2020), Лидия (13.03.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.03.2020)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------

Кузьмич (02.04.2020)

----------


## Велесе



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.03.2020)

----------


## Olle

...

----------

Игорь Ю (05.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (29.03.2020), Vega (24.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (24.03.2020)

----------


## Алик

Лучший стрелок из лука в Японии однажды проходил через одну деревню. Увидел, что кто-то стрелял из лука и все стрелы торчали точно в центрах мишеней. Рассматривая результаты стрельбы неизвестного стрелка, лучший мастер понял, что он не лучший. Достав меч для харакири, он хотел покончить с собой. Но местные жители, сказали, что это стреляет местный дурачок. Он сначала стреляет, а потом вокруг стрелы рисует цель.

----------

Ануруддха (29.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2020), Кузьмич (02.04.2020)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (29.03.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (31.03.2020), Кокотик (29.03.2020), Кузьмич (02.04.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Neroli (29.03.2020), Алик (29.03.2020), Кокотик (29.03.2020), Кузьмич (02.04.2020), Чиффа (06.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Оба случая реальны.

Случай первый

Неделю назад зашёл в универсам, собираясь купить конфет своим девчатам (дочке и внучке). А название их любимых "ёжиков" -- почему-то забыл.
Походил в лабиринте полок/прилавков -- не нашлись. Пришлось обратиться к барышне с надписью на спецодежде "Помогу узнать что, где, когда" (или что-то вроде : ). Спрошаю, не зная, как сказать по-другому: "Подскажите, пожалуйста, где тут конфеты, похожие на коронавирус, белые такие, с орешком внутри..."
Пауза.
Наконец, строго глядя на меня поверх маски, произносит: "Коронавирусы этого типа называются “Рафаэлло”. Они у нас -- там и там: обычные и с малиной".
Засмеялся, поблагодарил, купил. : )

Случай второй

Наш с женою (ей тоже уже под 70) соображучий внук пришёл перед длинными выходными из школы и успокоил жену: "Буся, ты не бойся, от этого вируса умирают только старики!"
Посмеялись и даже объяснять ничего не стали. : )

----------

Neroli (31.03.2020), Vega (29.03.2020), Ануруддха (29.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (29.03.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (31.03.2020), Кузьмич (02.04.2020), Чиффа (06.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Немного о мотивации.

----------

Vega (01.04.2020), Ануруддха (01.04.2020), Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2020), Игорь Ю (05.06.2020), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Vega (01.04.2020), Ануруддха (01.04.2020), Артур Гуахо (01.04.2020), Игорь Ю (13.04.2020), Кузьмич (02.04.2020), Юй Кан (01.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Vega (01.04.2020), Кузьмич (02.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан

Вспомнилось, как во время предыдущей переписи населения РФ масса молодёжи идентифицировали ся как "джедаи", по поводу чего кто-то заметил: "Ну вот чего голову морочат? Записались бы уж по-человечески: “иудеи”". : )

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (06.04.2020), Ануруддха (09.04.2020), Владимир Николаевич (04.04.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.04.2020), Игорь Ю (13.04.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Игорь Ю (13.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (12.04.2020), Владимир Николаевич (10.04.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (10.04.2020), Ануруддха (12.04.2020), Владимир Николаевич (10.04.2020), Игорь Ю (13.04.2020), Юй Кан (10.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (12.04.2020), Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2020), Игорь Ю (13.04.2020), Кокотик (12.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Старый уже, но по-прежнему мудрый мульт про "Рождённый ползать может и полететь!" : )

----------


## Игорь Ю

> - Я за хлебом.
> - Ты все документы взял?
> - Все. Пропуск москвича, удостоверение смерда, жёлтый билет, аусвайс крепостного, справка об освобождении от печенего-половецкого ига, разрешение на выхухоль, ксива холопа, ярлык Орды, хлебные карточки.
> - С Богом!
> - О, индульгенцию забыл.

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (17.04.2020), Игорь Ю (10.05.2020), Кокотик (15.04.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кокотик (16.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Эпитафия как свид-во неиссякаемых выдержки и оптимизма!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.04.2020), Игорь Ю (05.06.2020), Кузьмич (17.04.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Александр Кук

— Слушай своё сердце, только оно укажет правильный путь.
— *ерню ведь опять укажет.
— *ерня и есть твой путь.

----------


## Александр Кук

Мир прекрасен и полон возможностей, но помни, что бы ты ни захотел сделать, всегда найдется китаец, который сделает это лучше тебя. Даже не китаец, а 6-тилетняя девчушка.

----------


## Юй Кан

На редкость забавная, как по мне, реклама. : )

----------


## Aion



----------


## Дмитрий Кублаханов

https://s00.yaplakal.com/pics/pics_o...4/14245405.jpg

----------

Кокотик (21.04.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

Черный юмор Германа Грефа (продолжение шутки о 10летнем карантине))




> Вы знаете, есть хороший анекдот на тему, что если наводнение неизбежно, то все оставшееся время перед наводнением нужно потратить на то, чтобы научиться жить под водой.


https://www.rbc.ru/finances/21/04/20...from=from_main

----------


## Александр Кук

Китайская шутка

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aO06gGR_460sv.mp4

----------

Алик (25.04.2020), Владимир Николаевич (24.04.2020), Говинда (25.04.2020), Кузьмич (02.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.04.2020), Кокотик (26.04.2020), Кузьмич (02.05.2020), Лидия (29.04.2020)

----------


## Olle

> 





> В ЛОНДОНЕ ВО ВРЕМЯ КАРАНТИНА ВЫЧИСЛИЛИ КОТОВ, ЖИВУЩИХ НА НЕСКОЛЬКО ДОМОВ
> 
> Животных удалось вычислить благодаря районным чатам в мессенджерах
> 
> Кошек, предпочитающих большую часть времени проводить на улице и приходящих поесть сразу к нескольким хозяевам, оказалось довольно много
> 
> Эпидемия коронавируса заставляет применять смекалку не только людей, но и кошек. В Лондоне жители одного из районов обнаружили, что некоторые коты приходят ужинать по вечерам сразу в несколько домов, пишет британское издание The i Paper.
> Жители одного из столичных районов создали общий чат в мессенджере WhatsApp, чтобы поддерживать друг друга во время карантина и помогать в случае необходимости. В группе лондонцы обменивались последними новостями о коронавирусе. Но что людям хорошо, то кошкам - зло. А ведь коты - известные знатоки социального дистанцирования.
> 
> ...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.04.2020), Юй Кан (26.04.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

Креативный подход к сбору металлических банок

----------


## Александр Кук

Пингвины захватывают карантинные города, Южная Африка

----------

Ануруддха (28.04.2020), Юй Кан (27.04.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (01.05.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Vega (29.04.2020), Игорь Ю (10.05.2020), Кузьмич (02.05.2020), Юй Кан (28.04.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

Познавая мир

----------

Neroli (01.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (29.04.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

Вот, дурни.

https://imgur.com/Yj0SX3m

----------


## Александр Кук

Мне почему-то смешно смотреть на это, пока не пойму, как?

----------

Алик (02.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (02.05.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> как?


Возможно каждое звено цепи сварено\спаяно с соседними, и получилось как бы столбики в виде цепей

----------


## Александр Кук

Ээхх, человече, думаете вас обманывают? Кому вы нужны, чтобы опускаться до обмана?!)) Это действительно цепи. Щас поясню. (в исходнике к этой картинке приложен текст, из которого ясно, что это правда)

Вот тест этого стола "по запросам"




А здесь его научное объяснение с примерами из мировой архитектуры и нашей биологии

----------


## Алик

> Ээхх, человече, думаете вас обманывают? Кому вы нужны, чтобы опускаться до обмана?!)) Это действительно цепи. Щас поясню. (в исходнике к этой картинке приложен текст, из которого ясно, что это правда)
> 
> Вот тест этого стола "по запросам"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А здесь его научное объяснение с примерами из мировой архитектуры и нашей биологии


Диагонали нужно ещё цепями внатяг усилить, тогда шататься не будет).

----------


## Юй Кан

А вот у Эшера фсё прочно -- без натягов и шатаний. : )

----------

sergey (03.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (02.05.2020), Кокотик (02.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

Эшер рисовал невозможные конструкции, поэтому это ну ни разу, ну совершенно и ни в какой мере и даже чуть-чуть не смешно)) А вот tensegrity - это даа))

----------


## Александр Кук

Ботаника

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (08.05.2020), Игорь Ю (06.05.2020), Кокотик (05.05.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (08.05.2020), Лидия (11.05.2020), Юй Кан (06.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Aion

Любителям чёрного юмора:

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------

Ануруддха (12.05.2020)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------

Алик (10.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (10.05.2020), Юй Кан (10.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Александр Кук

Умненький какой

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aZyWqYX_460sv.mp4

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (22.05.2020), Ануруддха (12.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (11.05.2020), Кокотик (11.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук



----------

Neroli (13.05.2020), Юй Кан (28.06.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

Романтическое выгорание

https://i.imgur.com/QzUcAiK.mp4

----------

Алик (12.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (22.05.2020), Алик (14.05.2020), Ануруддха (14.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (12.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

Я за солью

----------

Aion (22.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (12.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если скрытно улыбаться сансаре, сансара дружно улыбнётся тебе!

----------

Aion (22.05.2020), Ануруддха (14.05.2020), Кокотик (13.05.2020), Лидия (18.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук



----------


## Юй Кан

Есть и более полный (ежели кому нада : ) вариант листа гнева:

----------

Ануруддха (14.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (14.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

> Вложение 24107


- Ты кто?
- Змея.
- Почему в очках?
- Очковая.
- Почему дрожишь?
- Очкую.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

Скоро лето!

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (16.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (16.05.2020)

----------


## Neroli

Э, а чего поснимали то? Или они в другие переоделись, как в тапочки?

----------

Юй Кан (16.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Э, а чего поснимали то? Или они в другие переоделись, как в тапочки?


Оль, так это ж хумор, а не руководство... : ))
Но за бдительность -- пятёрка и бонус:

----------

Neroli (16.05.2020), Игорь Ю (17.06.2020)

----------


## Мансур

> Э, а чего поснимали то? Или они в другие переоделись, как в тапочки?


семья вернулась с прогулки

----------


## Александр Кук

А Чебурашке-то уже 54 года, как и крокодилу Гене...

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

> ...


Не сочите за труд пояснить, Юй Кан, какое отношение это ваше сообщение имеет к юмору.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не сочите за труд пояснить, Юй Кан, какое отношение это ваше сообщение имеет к юмору.


СЕКРЕТ! : ))
А если всерьёз, то всё ж зависит от личного ЧЮ. Так? Так.
И оно ведь у всех разное... И что одному смешно, то другому может быть вообще -- ну никуда. : )

Если же брать вообще строго, то см., к примеру, книгу The Buddha Smiles (HUMOR IN THE PALI CANON): расширяет, полагаю, представление о будд. юморе.
(Уже закончил её перевод. Теперь осталось сверстать в хытымыле -- и выложу.)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

> СЕКРЕТ! : ))


Понятно, никакого.)

----------


## Won Soeng



----------

Алик (19.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (19.05.2020), Монферран (19.05.2020)

----------


## Монферран



----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2020)

----------


## Ант

> 


Занятно. Действительно стоит задуматься о разнице между "человеком" и "не роботом". :Smilie: 
Имхо, человек- это способность задуматься (осознать), что ты думаешь, говоришь, делаешь и задать себе вопрос "Анахрена?" (ну хотя б для начала, бо вопрос, безответно-риторический :Smilie:  )

----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук



----------

Won Soeng (22.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук

Геннадий

----------

Алик (19.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан

Давно задумано, а с каждым днём всё актуальнее!

----------


## Aion



----------


## Александр Кук

Умиротворение

----------

Ануруддха (22.05.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (23.05.2020), Ануруддха (22.05.2020), Юй Кан (22.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (24.05.2020), Won Soeng (22.05.2020), Алик (23.05.2020), Ануруддха (22.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.05.2020), Игорь Ю (17.06.2020), Мансур (22.05.2020)

----------


## Aion

Муравьи и сосиска.

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (25.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Кук



----------

Алик (25.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (24.05.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (25.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кокотик (25.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2020)

----------


## Aion

Недвойственно)

----------

Кокотик (28.05.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (31.05.2020), Балдинг (31.05.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.06.2020)

----------


## Кокотик



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (05.06.2020), Алик (31.05.2020), Ануруддха (31.05.2020), Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2020)

----------


## Olle

ННР

----------

Aion (05.06.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2020)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> 


на эту тему у Уральских пельменей полно сценок

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIvshmG3mcg

----------


## Юй Кан

> на эту тему у Уральских пельменей полно сценок


По жизни их (таких ситуаций, а не пельменей : ) -- без счёту. А на этой картинке, по мне, просто дана кратчайшая и наиболее комичная версия.

----------


## Кокотик

> По жизни их (таких ситуаций, а не пельменей : ) -- без счёту. А на этой картинке, по мне, просто дана кратчайшая и наиболее комичная версия.


ну да. в россии женщины вообще "мужчинам" мешают. ха. ха. ха

----------


## Юй Кан

Её сбил конь средь изб горящих:
она нерусскою была! : (

----------

Ануруддха (17.06.2020), Лидия (05.06.2020), ТаТая (08.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (05.06.2020), Ануруддха (17.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (05.06.2020), Лидия (05.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кокотик (05.06.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Neroli (06.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан

Полное сосредоточение с устранением неблагого!

----------

Aion (09.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Кокотик

да. только это совы на лекции по матанализу https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iZ1YG4JwLE

----------


## Юй Кан

На полях.
Есть такой худож./стилистический приём: гипербола. См. хотя бы  в Виках? : )
Да и в целом: пытаться понимать всё (особенно -- хумор и сатиру) буквально -- не-ку-зя-во. %)
Хотя -- кто ж запретит, правда?! : )
Тут, попросту говоря, лишь бы ни одного матаналитика не пострадало!

----------


## Кокотик

шутку из хорошей сделали так себе. где вы разглядели в так себе варианте шутке гиперболу? что вообще за откровенную чушь вы несете? у вас все в порядке с головой? 

хотя я уже в курсе, что не все

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Кокотик

ясно. когда вам операцию по изменению пола сделали, что вы постоянно пытаетесь свалить ответственность за ваши ошибки на женщин? вы редкостно неумный и неприятный субьект

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Olle (09.06.2020), Ануруддха (17.06.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.06.2020), Игорь Ю (12.06.2020), Кокотик (16.06.2020), ТаТая (17.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан

О кол-ве смеха на атман населения! : )

----------

Алик (11.06.2020)

----------


## Кокотик

о чем не знал Дюма

----------

Алик (13.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (17.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (17.06.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Neroli (15.06.2020), Olle (16.06.2020), Артур Гуахо (16.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2020), Лидия (21.06.2020), Юй Кан (15.06.2020)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кокотик (16.06.2020), Лидия (21.06.2020), Мансур (18.06.2020)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Экскалибур - бюджетная версия.

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан

Беличья иддхи! : )

----------

Ануруддха (22.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (19.06.2020), Лидия (21.06.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (22.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (21.06.2020), Кокотик (21.06.2020), Лидия (21.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2020), Кокотик (23.06.2020)

----------


## Кокотик

маленькие братья следят за тобой %юзернейм%

----------

Ануруддха (26.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (26.06.2020)

----------


## Алик

> Вложение 24205


Не иначе, как австралийские гастарбайтеры разметку делали.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не иначе, как австралийские гастарбайтеры разметку делали.


Знач, по Алику, страна победима, а во всём виноватые -- гастеры, да ещё австралийские?!

----------


## Olle

> Знач, по Алику, страна победима, а во всём виноватые -- гастеры, да ещё австралийские?!


Этож не место для парковки, а «островки» безопасности.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Этож не место для парковки, а «островки» безопасности.


Ну вот... Иронию исходной картинки сплющили до полного серьёза. Зачем? %)
Нешто так -- смешнее? : )

----------

Игорь Ю (27.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Алик, растолковать, в чём ирония исходной? (Без гарантии понимания! : )

----------


## Olle

> Ну вот... Иронию исходной картинки сплющили до полного серьёза. Зачем? %)
> Нешто так -- смешнее? : )


Это ж смешно, особенно когда на «островке» паркинг.

----------


## Кокотик



----------

Aion (26.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

И нечего тут смеяться!

----------

Кокотик (25.06.2020)

----------


## Алик

https://news.mail.ru/society/42332803/?frommail=10
Так понимаю, что в плане непобедимости они такие же, как мы ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> https://news.mail.ru/society/42332803/?frommail=10
> Так понимаю, что в плане непобедимости они такие же, как мы ?


Это мнение не только нелогично, но и непатриотично. : )
Одно дело -- случайные безграмотные ошибки, а другое --  система, разрушить какую -- полный нереал.
В отечественном варианте речь идёт (должна идти : ) о глубоко пренебрежительном отношении к закону и правилам (включая сюда ПДД).
Не зря сказано: "Если на высоком мосту над мелкой речкой повесить плакат «Прыгать -- запрещено!», то, в отличии от иностранцев, какой-нить русский непременно прыгнет, чисто в знак протеста".

И в этом смысле без разницы, идёт ли речь о парковочной разметке или об островках нацбезопасности. : )
Потому мы всегда НЕПОБЕДИМЕЕ! Вот. : )

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Кокотик (26.06.2020)

----------


## Olle

> Это мнение не только нелогично, но и непатриотично. : )
> Одно дело -- случайные безграмотные ошибки, а другое --  система, разрушить какую -- полный нереал.
> В отечественном варианте речь идёт (должна идти : ) о глубоко пренебрежительном отношении к закону и правилам (включая сюда ПДД).
> Не зря сказано: "Если на высоком мосту над мелкой речкой повесить плакат «Прыгать -- запрещено!», то, в отличии от иностранцев, какой-нить русский непременно прыгнет, чисто в знак протеста".
> 
> И в этом смысле без разницы, идёт ли речь о парковочной разметке или об островках нацбезопасности. : )
> Потому мы всегда НЕПОБЕДИМЕЕ! Вот. : )

----------

Алик (28.06.2020), Юй Кан (27.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (29.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (27.06.2020), Кокотик (27.06.2020)

----------


## Игорь Ю

новый коан  - может ли тигр прокрасться по городской разметке перехода, найти там при этом зебру и сам не потеряться (подспудно)?

----------

ТаТая (27.06.2020)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Игорь Ю



----------

Юй Кан (27.06.2020)

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.06.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё чуть про нас, оригинально гениальных... : )

*В России живут гениальные люди* 

Я из Саратова, но сейчас учусь во Франции. В очередной раз, мы с подругой возвращаемся в Париж. В аэропорту нас встречает друг. Он француз и, как любой француз, любит покушать. Он пригласил нас вечером на ужин и попросил приготовить какое-нибудь русское блюдо на аперитив. Мы, недолго думая, решили приготовить салат Оливье. Причем друг удивился, что у русского салата — французское название. Так как мы снимаем очень маленькую квартиру, мы решили готовить у друга (его зовут Сириль). Мы зашли в ближайший магазин, купили продукты и пошли к нему. На улице моросил дождь. 

Мы зашли домой, я сразу поставила варить овощи и яйца. Открыли бутылочку Бордо. И тут я понимаю, что не засекла время варки яиц. 
Я встаю, беру столовую ложку, вылавливаю одно яйцо, кладу на стол и резко кручу. Яйцо крутится быстро, я понимаю, что оно сварилось «вкрутую» и можно выключать. Сливаю горячую воду, заливаю холодной и сажусь опять за стол. Онемевший Сириль смотрит на меня, он застыл с фужером вина и молчит. Я тоже молчу и жду его дальнейшей реакции, так как не понимаю, в чем дело. Сидим как идиоты. Через секунд 10 он выдает: «Ты зачем крутила яйца?». 
Я на полном серьезе отвечаю: «Забыла засечь время и хотела проверить их готовность». Он впадает в окончательный шок, затем, залпом выпив стакан и видимо сделав какие-то умозаключения, говорит: «То есть ты утверждаешь, что сырые и вареные яйца крутятся с разной скоростью?» Я говорю: «Ну да!». 

Тут начинает смеяться подруга, я тоже понимаю, в чем дело. Сириль сидит в шоке… «Да такого не может быть!» — выдает он, наконец. Я решаю доказать, что он не прав. Ищу сырые яйца в холодильнике, чтобы провести эксперимент, а их нет (во Франции яйца в основном продают в упаковках по 4 штуки). Решаем пойти в магазин и купить еще. 

На улице уже дождик не моросит, там ливень! Пофиг! Взяли зонт (один на троих) и пошли, по дороге он встретил 2 однокурсников и рассказал им всю ситуацию, они заинтересовались (естественно не поверили!) и тоже решили пойти с нами. Мы купили яйца и возвращаемся домой. 

Одному из друзей Сириля звонит его девушка и говорит, что она с братом и двумя подругами уже его ждет, а он говорит: «Я немного задержусь, мы встретили Сириля и хотим провести эксперимент». Рассказывает им ситуацию. Те тоже заинтересовались и сказали, что через 10 минут подъедут. Мы решили их подождать на улице. 

Стоим… Ливень, пять человек под одним зонтом и в руке яйца. Мимо шла молодая пара, оказалось соседи Сириля. А французы любопытные блин! Тоже поинтересовались: «Чего ребята мокнете? Ключи забыли?» наши друзья-французы уже хором и наперебой рассказывают историю про яйца и про готовящийся эксперимент. Сириль и их приглашает! 

Наконец-то, подъехали ребята, которых мы ждали, и мы целой толпой идем «крутить яйца»! Я положила на стол два яйца: одно — вареное, другое — сырое. И такая гордая говорю: «Смотрите!». И кручу яйца. Естественно яйца крутились с разной скоростью, и сырое крутилось намного медленнее. Так они мне сказали, что я мухлюю, что я специально кручу с разной силой. 
Никто из французов не поверил, что у них разная скорость. Они говорили, что одинаковые яйца по весу и форме крутиться должны одинаково (плохо у них с физикой совсем). Я говорю: «Давайте теперь сами пробуйте!» И тут началось! Они начали подходить и крутить яйца. 

Представляете себе картину: Париж, кухня, очередь из французов к столу, на котором крутят яйца! Когда очередной француз крутил яйца и понимал, что они действительно крутятся с разной скоростью, он отходил в сторону, наливал стакан вина и молча смотрел на остальных. И в глазах такааааая задумчивость, как будто смысл жизни поменялся. 

В конце «кручения яиц» мне один парень сказал: «Русские — это гениальные люди!», на что я ответила: «Мы сами удивляемся своей жизни», и, воодушевленная такой фразой, решила показать ролик про Россию, где переворачивается грузовик с коровами, и женщина отрывает бампер у автомобиля. 
Француз долго молчал, а потом говорит: «В России живет просто необыкновенный народ. 
И знаешь, что? Мне искренне жаль Америку, она от вас ожидает одно, а вы ей в ответ - совсем другое. Я бы очень хотел, чтобы Франция и Россия жили дружно, потому что Франции с Вами нельзя ссориться. Один раз воевали и больше не хотим. Вашу логику вычислить невозможно». 

Мое самолюбие очень тронули эти слова, и мы счастливые пошли допивать Бордо.

----------

Olle (28.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто классная фота! Так мну кажиццо... : )

----------


## Olle

...

----------


## Алик



----------

Olle (29.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (29.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Такие дела... %)

----------

Ануруддха (29.06.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Свинья в юбке и т.д. : ))

----------

Neroli (02.07.2020), Алик (29.06.2020), Ануруддха (29.06.2020), ТаТая (29.06.2020)

----------


## Жан-Батист

Из серии "коаны для детей":

----------

Neroli (02.07.2020), Владимир Николаевич (30.06.2020), Игорь Ю (05.07.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Neroli (02.07.2020), Владимир Николаевич (01.07.2020), ТаТая (01.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Жан-Батист

Что такое омонимы? Это как "тренажерный зал" и "тренажорный зал" - вроде и звучат одинаково, а смысл разный.

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.07.2020), Говинда (12.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Кажется, было уже, но -- давно? : )

----------


## Алик



----------

Игорь Ю (14.07.2020), Кокотик (11.07.2020), ТаТая (11.07.2020), Юй Кан (11.07.2020)

----------


## Aion

А что, так можно было?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Aion

Как вам такое? Вот и мне смешно...

----------

Артур Гуахо (14.07.2020), Игорь Ю (14.07.2020), ТаТая (14.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Обладает ли Яндекс-браузер природой коронавируса?

----------

Жан-Батист (15.07.2020)

----------


## Жан-Батист

> Обладает ли Яндекс-браузер природой коронавируса?


Вот уж точно, Яндекс-браузер поневоле развивает наблюдательность  :Big Grin:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2020), Юй Кан (16.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан

Дхарма Ома! : )

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (21.07.2020), Joy (07.09.2021), Артур Гуахо (20.07.2020), Владимир Николаевич (19.07.2020), ТаТая (19.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Подумал, что тут -- уместнее, чем в теме про радость и счастье... : )

----------

Алик (22.07.2020), Ануруддха (22.07.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (22.07.2020), Кокотик (23.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (29.07.2020), Владимир Николаевич (25.07.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (31.07.2020)

----------


## Кокотик

не знаю было или нет, но чо то я ржу с картинки

----------

Сергей Бугаев (14.08.2021)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Olle (28.07.2020)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Почему нас все называют Евразией? Евразия - это когда больше Европы, чем Азии.  А у нас больше Азии, чем Европы. Поэтому мы не Евразия, мы - Азиопа.
Только наш человек, наступая второй раз на грабли, радуется, что их еще не украли.

М. Задорнов.

----------


## Игорь Ю

пожалуйста, улыбнитесь, вас освещает камера, сейчас из объектива вылетит "птичка!"

----------

Кокотик (28.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (29.07.2020), Владимир Николаевич (31.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Моль ходячая или моль ушастая..." : )

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Кокотик (11.08.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2020), Юй Кан (31.07.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Всем, кто наших не знает! : )

----------

Игорь Ю (06.08.2020), ТаТая (01.08.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

"И мечтают космонавты и мечтатели, / Что на Марсе будут яблони цвести..." : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.08.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (06.08.2020)

----------


## Алик



----------


## Юй Кан

Встречал ещё вариант подобной картинки, но кубик у сидящего там при пещере — со всеми белыми гранями...
Чего только невозможного ни встретишь, бывает! : )

----------


## Юй Кан

А мог бы, будь буддистом, оттоптать 350 раз "сансара есть сансара есть сансара"... : )

----------


## Юй Кан

УСЛОВИЕ ЗАДАЧИ:

Однажды встретились Чжуан-цзы, Будда и бабочка.
ВОПРОС:

Кто там из них кому приснился?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.08.2020), Кокотик (11.08.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Joy (07.09.2021), Алик (14.08.2020), Ануруддха (18.08.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (18.08.2020), Артур Гуахо (14.08.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (18.08.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Aion



----------

ТаТая (17.08.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

Следуя слогану Волка, Заяц чётко годит, совершенствуясь в однонаправленном сосредоточении.

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Aion (20.08.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.08.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кокотик (20.08.2020), Юй Кан (20.08.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Olle (20.08.2020), Владимир Николаевич (20.08.2020)

----------


## Aion

Добра!

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (24.08.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (24.08.2020), Кокотик (24.08.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (31.08.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.08.2020), Мансур (28.08.2020), ТаТая (27.08.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Ануруддха (05.09.2020), ТаТая (29.08.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (31.08.2020), Кокотик (30.08.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (01.09.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Olle

> 


Таких аналогий слепить можно и с буддизма. Для чего это Вам?

----------

Aion (06.09.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Таких аналогий слепить можно и с буддизма.


1. На этом меме имеет место не аналогия (уподобление), а вопиющее различие.
2. Действительно, любая ироническая (сатирическая, саркастическая и проч.) форма сопоставления может -- более или менее понятно для кого-то -- применена _к любому_ явлению жизни. Здесь -- применительно к скорбной жертвенности Иисуса и алчности (вспомните хотя бы отражение часов в зеркале стола?) патриарха.
3. Это графическое сопоставление "лепил" не я. (Сам делал бы чуть иначе, композиционно...)




> Для чего это Вам?


Будьте любезны изъясниться, *зачем* Вы спросили об этом в разделе "Юмор"? : )
(Знаю ответ на вопрос "почему?...", а вот зачем...)

----------


## Olle

> 1. На этом меме имеет место не аналогия (уподобление), а вопиющее различие.
> 2. Действительно, любая ироническая (сатирическая, саркастическая и проч.) форма сопоставления может -- более или менее понятно для кого-то -- применена _к любому_ явлению жизни. Здесь -- применительно к скорбной жертвенности Иисуса и алчности (вспомните хотя бы отражение часов в зеркале стола?) патриарха.
> 3. Это графическое сопоставление "лепил" не я. (Сам делал бы чуть иначе, композиционно...)
> 
> 
> Будьте любезны изъясниться, *зачем* Вы спросили об этом в разделе "Юмор"? : )
> (Знаю ответ на вопрос "почему?...", а вот зачем...)


Это не юмор, для меня по крайней мере, а такой стеб. Кого-то может оскорбить. 
Церкви, пагоды, дацаны и т.п. украшены золотом. Служители в них (во всех) также ходят не в лохмотьях. 
Для буддистов настоятель такой же бог как и патриарх для христиан. Не важно с часами, мерседесом или на троне в золоте. 
А «прилепили» - Вы, здесь в разделе юмор.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не юмор, для меня по крайней мере, а такой стеб. Кого-то может оскорбить.


Ответ на вопрос "почему?...": любой юмор (сатира. сарказм и проч.) могут кого-то оскорбить, особенно если этот кто-то не чувствует юмора (и проч.), но как раз готов обидеться (оскорбиться). Что и произошло в нашем случае в Вашем лице. Что в этом странного или стыдного? : )

Осталось только ар-гу-мен-ти-ро-ван-но доказать, что у мну, выложившего здесь этот мем, *была цель именно оскорбить вопиюще алчного патриарха как общеизвестный образец стяжательства* или -- некоего кого-то (Оlle и проч.). Займётесь?

Заодно -- не прозвучал Ваш ответ на вопрос "зачем"... Не знаете, что ответить? : ) Ну, не суть.

На этом и закончу.

----------


## Olle

> Ответ на вопрос "почему?...": любой юмор (сатира. сарказм и проч.) могут кого-то оскорбить, особенно если этот кто-то не чувствует юмора (и проч.), но как раз готов обидеться (оскорбиться). Что и произошло в нашем случае в Вашем лице.
> Заодно -- не прозвучал Ваш ответ на вопрос "зачем"... Не знаете, что ответить? : ) Ну, не суть.
> На этом и закончу.


Отнюдь. Зачем - затем, что если оскорбленные верующие подадут на ресурс в суд, то у некоторых будут проблемы. Не у Вас, конкретно разместившего, а у владельцев. Хотя не исключено. 
Кого ведь как напряжёт.
Я не совсем борец за нравственность, но то что написано, не вырежешь и топором. 
И не я, конкретно, буду при этом раскладе вещать, зачем и почему.

----------


## Aion

Чоткая Дхарма...

----------

Vega (07.09.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.09.2020)

----------


## Алик

Находясь на пороге собственного метаморфоза, гусеницы впервые увидели бабочку.

Гусеница-ортодоксальный консерватор фыркнула: «Это незаконно и аморально. Надо арестовать эту безответственную особу и посадить ее в клетку. Пусть ползает по земле, как все мы».

Гусеница-технолог тяжело вздохнула и с горечью проронила: «Мне никогда не стать одной из них».

Гусеница-прогрессивный либерал риторически воскликнула: «Как смеет это легкомысленное создание свободно летать, когда у бабочек в Бангладеш нет цветных телевизоров, а бабочки Эфиопии голодают?»

Гусеница-буддистка высокомерно протянула «ОМ» и отрешенно заметила: «Чтобы летать, мне не нужны крылья. Стоит мне сесть в позу лотоса, и я улечу в астрал».

А гусеница-христианка перекрестилась и укоризненно пробормотала: «Если бы Господу было угодно, чтобы гусеницы летали, он дал бы нам крылья».

Т. Лири, «Нейрополитика».

----------

Aion (07.09.2020), Vega (07.09.2020), Юй Кан (07.09.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.09.2020), ТаТая (08.09.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (08.09.2020), Артур Гуахо (08.09.2020), ТаТая (08.09.2020), Юй Кан (08.09.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

ТаТая (10.09.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кокотик (11.09.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Кокотик

Чьи тогда останки? (если не ж.с.)

----------


## Юй Кан

Оно, конечно, грубоватый, но вполне оригинальный юмор: образ легендарной некрасовской женщины (равной по своим героическим физ. и псих. качествам могучему Ахиллу, воспитанному кентавром Хироном : ) даётся с точки зрения коня. : )

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (14.09.2020), Кокотик (13.09.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (14.09.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.10.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Алик

Ученик постучал, попсаним сказал : "Войдите!". Сделав, поклон, ученик сел напротив Учителя. "Вопросы есть?" - спросил попсаним. "Да!" - ответил ученик. Он показал на майку, которая была на нем. На ней был нарисован Будда и под ним надпись по-английски "Выкинь все это дерьмо!".
Ученик спросил: "А как ты все это дерьмо в себя впустил, Учитель, что его теперь выкидывать надо? .." Попсаним ответил: "Я закричал "Войдите!!" .. и ты вошел.. "
Оба засмеялись..

----------


## Aion

> Оба засмеялись..



И я засмеялся...

----------

Кокотик (14.09.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан



----------


## Юй Кан

> Чьи тогда останки? (если не ж.с.)


Да вообще:

----------


## Кокотик

как у вас там в останкино все запутанно

----------


## Ант

> Юй Кан
> Участник
> Причина
> Сексизм и ответ на него





> Сегодня, 13:03
> Кокотик
> Участник
> Причина
> Сексизм и ответ на него


В таком виде, одна из лучших реприз за последнее время. :Smilie: 
---------
(а представьте как без этого страдают всяческие американские и европейские толерасты :Smilie:  )

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Хольгер (24.09.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан

> В таком виде, одна из лучших реприз за последнее время.


А самое нелепое а таком виде, что термин (а это -- именно термин!) "реприза" -- напрочь из другого контекста... : )

----------


## Юй Кан



----------

Алик (23.09.2020), ТаТая (22.09.2020)

----------


## Ант

> А самое нелепое а таком виде, что термин (а это -- именно термин!) "реприза" -- напрочь из другого контекста... : )


Смотрим: "Репри́за (от фр. reprise) на эстраде или в цирке — короткий шуточный номер. Например, в цирке популярны репризы между клоуном и шпрехшталмейстером."(с)
-------
Я понимаю Вашу проблему. Потроллить Вы любите, но не умеете. Точнее это "наша" (общая) проблема, бо доброе "тролление" это разновидность искусства, ну а искусство, как известно, призвано доставлять эстетическое наслаждение  :Smilie:  (или это не про искусство? или наслаждение должно быть не эстетическое? :Smilie:  )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Смотрим: "Репри́за (от фр. reprise) на эстраде или в цирке — короткий шуточный номер. Например, в цирке популярны репризы между клоуном и шпрехшталмейстером."(с)


Ага, это не то, что кто-то подумал вначале, спутав репризу, скажем, с ремаркой. Иностранные слова, они вообще, бывает, трудные для понимания... : )




> Я понимаю Вашу проблему. Потроллить Вы любите, но не умеете. Точнее это "наша" (общая) проблема, бо доброе "тролление" это разновидность искусства, ну а искусство, как известно, призвано доставлять эстетическое наслаждение  (или это не про искусство? или наслаждение должно быть не эстетическое? )


У меня нет Ваших проблем, ибо троллингом (сиречь -- издёвками) не тешусь.
И -- инаф.

----------


## Алик



----------

Антон П (30.04.2021), Ануруддха (23.10.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (23.10.2020)

----------


## Кокотик



----------

Aion (06.10.2020), Ануруддха (23.10.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (06.10.2020), Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2020)

----------


## Хотсан

momento anatta )

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.12.2020), Кокотик (23.10.2020), ТаТая (26.10.2020)

----------


## Лиахонович

Буддиста на два часа задержали в Шереметьево, потому что он доказывал пограничникам, что все границы только в нашей голове.

----------

Кокотик (25.10.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------

Артур Гуахо (27.10.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Кокотик

астанавите, вите надо выйти!

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (16.11.2020)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion

Простите, опять чёрный юмор...

 :Cool:

----------


## Кокотик

Наш ответ Илону Маску

----------

Aion (20.11.2020), Алик (27.01.2021), ТаТая (20.11.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2020)

----------


## Aion

Антиподы поди?

----------


## Aion

Спокойной ночи!

----------

Ануруддха (18.12.2020)

----------


## Кузьма

Главное, не проспать.

----------

Aion (29.11.2020)

----------


## Aion

Главное не спит...

----------

Dio-Deni (06.03.2021)

----------


## Алик



----------

Aion (01.12.2020), Кокотик (01.12.2020), Сергей Бугаев (14.08.2021)

----------


## Aion

Трилакшана...

----------

Ануруддха (18.12.2020), Владимир Николаевич (10.12.2020), Кокотик (10.12.2020), ТаТая (10.12.2020)

----------


## Aion

Paṭhavī-Dhātu для чайников)

----------


## Aion

Кали Ма!

----------

Dio-Deni (06.03.2021), Артур Гуахо (23.12.2020)

----------


## Aion

Бардо...

----------

Osh (28.12.2020)

----------


## Osh



----------

Aion (29.12.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2020)

----------


## Aion

С наступающим, однокармники!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dio-Deni

то ли застава без ворот, то ли ворота без заставы...но что то такое дзенское(чаньское) в этом есть) даже замок на месте)

----------

Aion (06.01.2021), Алик (11.01.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.01.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

made in china

----------

Dio-Deni (19.01.2021), Алик (11.01.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Алик



----------

Сергей Бугаев (14.08.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion

Немецкий предприниматель Т., решив проверить миф о том, что в Москве никто не читает договоров, попросил своих немецких юристов включить в стандартный текст рабочего контракта для сотрудников российского офиса особый пункт.
Так в п. 8.3.1., касающемся обстоятельств непреодолимой силы ("техногенные и природные катастрофы, военные действия, террористические акты"), появились слова: "завоевание Земли негуманоидными межгалактическими захватчиками". Договор молча подписали все сотрудники российского офиса - включая тамошнего юриста.
Последний факт привел немецкого предпринимателя Т. в тоскливый ужас, и он вызвал этого самого юриста к себе в кабинет. "Вы вообще читали этот договор?" - "Естественно". - "Нет, не читали, не читали! Как насчет пункта 8.3.1?!" - "Нормальный пункт". - "Про негуманоидных захватчиков?!"
И тогда юрист российского офиса наклонился к немецкому предпринимателю Т. и тихо, ласково сказал: "Вы вокруг-то посмотрите"

----------

Dio-Deni (22.01.2021), Odvulpa (16.02.2021), Алик (27.01.2021), Ануруддха (05.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (22.01.2021), Селя (15.02.2021), Хотсан (15.02.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Dio-Deni (16.02.2021), Odvulpa (16.02.2021), Алик (16.02.2021), Селя (15.02.2021), Хольгер (11.03.2021)

----------


## Aion

Созерцание...

----------

Dio-Deni (06.03.2021), Ануруддха (05.03.2021)

----------


## Алик



----------

Ануруддха (05.03.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Немецкий предприниматель Т., решив проверить миф о том, что в Москве никто не читает договоров, попросил своих немецких юристов включить в стандартный текст рабочего контракта для сотрудников российского офиса особый пункт.....


Кто-то в очень длинное лицензионное соглашение как-то вставил фразу "первый, кто прочитал это, может получить 1000 долларов от фирмы". За призом пришли только через несколько месяцев.

----------


## Хольгер



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.03.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Пост человека реализовавшего бодхичитту.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.04.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

надпись на стене:

_три вещи которые я ненавижу:
1) Вандализм
2) Ирония
3) Списки_

----------


## Алик

> Пост человека реализовавшего бодхичитту.


Целая тема была - https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...81%D1%82%D1%8B

----------

Хольгер (18.05.2021)

----------


## Aion

Кажимость есть (1) ничто, несуществующее (Nichtigkeit), которое существует– (2) бытие как момент. 

*Гегель
Наука логики*

----------

Кокотик (17.04.2021)

----------


## Olle

...

----------


## Olle

....

----------

Dio-Deni (15.04.2021), Артур Гуахо (20.03.2021), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.04.2021)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб



----------

Tobias Rieper (25.03.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (28.03.2021), Кокотик (17.04.2021), Хольгер (18.05.2021)

----------


## Aion

Однажды добрый человек беседовал с Богом и спросил его:
— Господи, я бы хотел узнать, что такое Рай и что такое Ад.
Господь подвел его к двум дверям, открыл одну и провел доброго человека внутрь. Там был громадный круглый стол, на середине которого стояла огромная чаша, наполненная пищей, которая пахла очень вкусно.
Добрый человек почувствовал, что у него слюнки потекли. Люди, сидящие вокруг стола, выглядели голодными и больными. Все они выглядели умирающими от голода. У всех их были ложки с длинными-длинными ручками, прикрепленными к их рукам. Они могли достать чашу, наполненную едой, и набрать пищу, но так как ручки у ложек были слишком длинные, они не могли поднести ложки ко ртам. Добрый человек был потрясен видом их несчастья. Господь сказал: "Только что ты видел Ад. "
Господь и добрый человек затем направились ко второй двери. Господь отворил ее. Сцена, которую увидел добрый человек, была идентичной предыдущей. Тут был такой же огромный круглый стол, та же гигантская чаща, которая заставляла его рот наполняться слюной. Люди, сидящие вокруг стола, держали те же ложки с очень длинными ручками. Только на этот раз они выглядели сытыми, счастливыми и погруженными в приятные разговоры друг с другом.
Добрый человек сказал Господу: "Я не понимаю. "
— Это просто, — ответил ему Господь, — эти научились кормить друг друга. Другие же думают только о себе.
Ад и Рай устроены одинаково. Разница — внутри нас. Однажды добрый человек беседовал с Богом и спросил его:
— Господи, я бы хотел узнать, что такое Рай и что такое Ад.
Господь подвел его к двум дверям, открыл одну и провел доброго человека внутрь. Там был громадный круглый стол, на середине которого стояла огромная чаша, наполненная пищей, которая пахла очень вкусно.
Добрый человек почувствовал, что у него слюнки потекли. Люди, сидящие вокруг стола, выглядели голодными и больными. Все они выглядели умирающими от голода. У всех их были ложки с длинными-длинными ручками, прикрепленными к их рукам. Они могли достать чашу, наполненную едой, и набрать пищу, но так как ручки у ложек были слишком длинные, они не могли поднести ложки ко ртам. Добрый человек был потрясен видом их несчастья. Господь сказал: "Только что ты видел Ад. "
Господь и добрый человек затем направились ко второй двери. Господь отворил ее. Сцена, которую увидел добрый человек, была идентичной предыдущей. Тут был такой же огромный круглый стол, та же гигантская чаща, которая заставляла его рот наполняться слюной. Люди, сидящие вокруг стола, держали те же ложки с очень длинными ручками. Только на этот раз они выглядели сытыми, счастливыми и погруженными в приятные разговоры друг с другом.
Добрый человек сказал Господу: "Я не понимаю. "
— Это просто, — ответил ему Господь, — эти научились кормить друг друга. Другие же думают только о себе.
Ад и Рай устроены одинаково. Разница — внутри нас. © С просторов интернета

----------


## Aion



----------

Dio-Deni (15.04.2021), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.04.2021), Цэрин (10.04.2021)

----------


## Aion

Из Элиды с любовью!

----------

Dio-Deni (15.04.2021), Кокотик (14.04.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

СМИ Совершенно секретно совершенно случайно переименовано в Совершенно случайно

----------


## Сергей Бугаев

За последние годы Ват Лан Куад (провинция Сисакет, Таиланд) разросся в размерах, недостатка в пивных бутылках и пробках для строительства храм не испытывает:

----------

Алик (22.04.2021), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.04.2021), Кокотик (21.04.2021), Монферран (04.09.2021), Цэрин (19.04.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кокотик (28.04.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кузьмич (17.08.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Артур Гуахо (19.05.2021), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.05.2021), Кеин (02.09.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------

Александр Казань (03.09.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

Трудный (для утки и зайца) путь к бессмертию

----------


## Селя

А вы знаете, что в слове "похороны" изначально заложена некая индифферентность к случившемуся?

В русском фольклоре даже есть поговорка про некоего Максима, смерть которого не вызвала эмоционального отклика.

----------

Артур Гуахо (03.07.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper



----------

Алик (09.07.2021), Кузьмич (09.08.2021), Селя (09.07.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кузьмич (09.08.2021), Цэрин (14.07.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Артур Гуахо (08.08.2021), Кеин (02.09.2021), Кокотик (08.08.2021), Сергей Бугаев (14.08.2021)

----------


## Кокотик



----------

Aion (12.08.2021), Ануруддха (12.08.2021), Иван О (12.08.2021), Кузьмич (12.08.2021)

----------


## Кокотик



----------

Ассаджи (23.08.2021), Балдинг (21.08.2021), Иван О (17.08.2021), Кузьмич (17.08.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2021), Цэрин (16.08.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кокотик (17.08.2021), Кузьмич (17.08.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (18.08.2021), Кокотик (18.08.2021), Кузьмич (19.08.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

сома, всё сома

----------


## Кокотик



----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

>

----------

Кокотик (29.08.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

Смотря кто спрашивает!

----------

Кеин (02.09.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

На тёмной стороне силы

----------


## Иван О



----------


## Aion

Вкратце про эволюцию.

----------

Алик (16.09.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кокотик (21.09.2021)

----------


## Кокотик



----------

Aion (22.09.2021), Кеин (28.10.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

Чет движок сайта картинки при загрузке масштабирует, и не в лучшую сторону.

----------


## Aion



----------


## Селя

> 


Вложение 24745

----------

Алик (11.10.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кеин (28.10.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Алик (27.10.2021), Кокотик (27.10.2021)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Aion

Духовной жаждою томим,
В пустыне мрачной я влачился...

----------

Кеин (09.11.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кеин (09.11.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (02.11.2021)

----------


## Селя

> 


Тем не менее, горы - это горы, а реки - это реки.

И священные статуи всё же - священные статуи.

----------


## Aion

> Тем не менее, горы - это горы, а реки - это реки.


Дык:






Если присмотреться внимательно, мир подозрительно однообразно устроен)

----------

Антончик (03.03.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (07.11.2021), Кеин (09.11.2021)

----------


## Кеин

---
_
Однажды, на стене буддийского монастыря появилась надпись "Будда — козёл!".
"Ещё один ученик приблизился к просветлению и скоро покинет монастырь," — грустно подумал настоятель._

----------


## Кокотик

> "Ещё один ученик приблизился к просветлению и скоро покинет монастырь," — грустно подумал настоятель.


Радоваться же надо обретению просветления :-)

----------


## Селя

> Радоваться же надо обретению просветления :-)


Да, да, как этот настоятель монастыря из фильма:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.11.2021), Кеин (13.11.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Да, да, как этот настоятель монастыря из фильма:
> 
> [.video=youtube;hz3OpG-L00U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz3OpG-L00U[/video]


Забавное видео :-) Трудно даются медали просветления :-)
Че то каждый раз с него смеюсь.

----------

Кеин (13.11.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Кеин (11.11.2021), Лакшья (09.12.2021)

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Кокотик

Че т музыкой навеяло



(и да, модераторы, если вы все-таки читаете критику, можно ли как-то поправить масштабирование картинок, которые размещаются на сервере форума? их сильно растягивает, выглядит некрасиво)

----------


## Селя

Вложение 24783

Затронула до глубины эта фотография двух молодых буддийских монахов.

Дело в том, что привык видеть на улице молодежь, извиняюсь, смеющуюся, курящую, сплевывающую, матерящуюся, рисующуюся друг перед другом, говорящую громко и делающую агрессивные выпады в своей компании. Что очень неприятно выглядит со стороны. Слишком много экспрессии, много еще не высосанной жизнью энергии.

А эти два молодых человека просто молча смотрят на пейзаж, как бы в состоянии медитации. Не курят, не сплевывают, не матерятся, не рисуются друг перед другом, не говорят громко и не делают агрессивные выпады в своей компании. Их энергия направлена в разумное русло.

Не смеются. Потому что



> Серьезность - путь к бессмертию. Легкомыслие - путь к смерти. Серьезные не умирают. Легкомысленные подобны мертвецам. Отчетливо понимая это, мудрые - серьезны. В серьезности они черпают радость. На ниве благородных радуются они. Вдумчивые, упорные, всегда стойкие и мудрые, они достигают Нирваны, свободной от привязанностей и несравненной.


Я ведь и сам еще молод, и это фото как пример для меня. Образец правильного владения своим телом.

Спасибо. Вдохновило. Буду брать пример с такого достойного поведения в компании.

----------

Ануруддха (02.12.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Спасибо. Вдохновило. Буду брать пример с такого достойного поведения в компании.


На здоровье!

----------


## Кеин

_Коты — не простая жидкость, а летучая, везде пролезучая и гуттаперчевая!

11 ноября 2021
Способность кошки исчезать в любой, даже вовсе пустой комнате и пролезать в любые, даже атому блохи недоступные уголки в квартире, включая игольное ушко и пространство под встроенным шкафом, пора заносить в Парижскую палату мер и весов._
https://www.maximonline.ru/longreads...esta-id691116/
---

----------


## Кокотик

> Спасибо. Вдохновило. Буду брать пример с такого достойного поведения в компании.


Начните с того, что перестаньте писать на буддийском форуме о потреблении алкоголя в "позитивном" ключе.
И да, вовсе необязательно в цитату снова тащить здоровенную смишную картинку - это сетевой моветон.

----------


## Селя

> Начните с того, что перестаньте писать на буддийском форуме о потреблении алкоголя в "позитивном" ключе.


Вы шуток не понимаете. я вообще не пью.

Не знаю, что такое моветон, но убрал.

----------


## Кокотик

> Не знаю, что такое моветон, но убрал.


Ну, Селя, вы прям будто войну и мир не четале. Ай ай ай.

----------


## Кокотик

Всем тем, кто рано встает.

----------

Кеин (20.11.2021), Кузьмич (21.11.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Артур Гуахо (20.11.2021), Пилигрим (21.11.2021)

----------


## Aion

Мышка за кошку,
Кошка за Жучку,
Жучка за внучку,
Внучка за бабку,
Бабка за дедку,
Дедка за Ригпу...

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вложение 24783
> 
> Спасибо. Вдохновило. Буду брать пример с такого достойного поведения в компании.


Старайтесь все-таки, аккуратнее. А то перестанут звать в кампании  :Smilie: )

----------

Селя (21.11.2021)

----------


## Aion

— Ты в машине посидишь или со мной пойдёшь?
— Я с тобой вообще не разговариваю! Ты — плохой! А долго сидеть? — спросила девочка лет шести.
— Минут десять.
— С тобой! И я с тобой не разговариваю! А зачем тебе в магазин?
— Надо кое-какие железки к нашей машине купить, чтобы ездила, — ответил мужчина.
— Ага, ты машину любишь больше, чем меня!
— Почему?
— Ты ей всё покупаешь, а мне даже планшет купить не можешь! — парочка вышла из машины и направилась в магазин с «Запчасти из Японии».
— Если нашей машине не купить запчасти, она сломается. Я не смогу возить людей, у нас не будет денег на еду. Мы будем голодные. И свет выключат, ты мультики не сможешь смотреть.
— А без планшета сломаюсь я! Ну купи! — упорствовала девочка.
— Нет! Я же сказал. Это нам не по карману. Смотри, я пока к дяде-продавцу подойду, а ты вот к тому мальчику присядь на диван.
— Я на тебя обиделась! Ты — плохой! — на весь магазин прокричала девочка, демонстративно развернулась и пошла в сторону дивана. На диване сидел мальчик чуть постарше ее и пил воду из пластикового стаканчика. Мальчик сказал:
— У меня дома улитка есть! Настоящая! Величиной с ладошку. Прикинь! А почему дядя плохой?
— Он говорит, что я его любимая дочка, а планшет мне купить не может.
— И он сразу плохой?
— Да! Если вот любишь кого-то, то всё для него сделаешь. Я фильм смотрела с мамой.
— Вот прикол. Ты думаешь, как моя улитка. А если ты захочешь самолёт настоящий и триллиард конфет?
— Я не захочу. Я планшет хочу. С ним удобнее будет. Так папа с работы приходит усталый, должен со мной играть. Книжки мне читать. А так я планшет включу, и сама с собой буду играть. У нас в садике много у кого планшет.
— Не, моя улитка умнее тебя.
— Ты чо обзываешься! — девочка чуть повысила голос.
— Вот вы девчонки странные такие. Я играю с улиткой, потому что мне нравиться играть с улиткой, — мальчик подумал и добавил, — а у тебя целый папа… Везёт же тебе. Давай меняться. Я тебе улитку, а ты мне своего папу.
— А у тебя что, своего нет?
— Нет. Мы с мамой вдвоем живём.
— Вы не правильно живёте. Скажи маме, что правильно с папой.
— Говорю постоянно. Она меня обнимает и… Всё. Ну, что, меняемся? Он же у тебя плохой. А моя улитка хорошая.
Девочка задумалась. Посмотрела на папу, который получал какие-то свёртки и коробки и ответила:
— Нет. Он плохой иногда. А так он хороший. Он знаешь, сколько историй знает смешных. Живот можно надорвать от смеха.
— Ого, крутотень! Папка — говорун историй! Он не может быть плохим!
— А я и не говорила, что он плохой.
— Говорила!
— Не говорила!
— Это ты плохой!
Мужчина с коробками подошёл к дивану. И сказал:
— Не шумите так! Пойдём. Я всё купил.
— Пойдём, милый папочка. А расскажи мне историю про ёжика и трансформера, — попросила на весь магазин девочка.
— Милый папочка… Хм… Ну, слушай.
Подходя к машине мужчина, неожиданно остановился, и пообещал:
— Милая, мы подарим тебе планшет. Только чуть-чуть позже.
— А мне не нужен планшет. Перехотелось.
— Вот так новость.
— Мне улитка нужна!
***
К дивану, где сидел мальчик, подошёл мужчина. В руках он держал коробки с надписями «Toyota».
— Сынок, прости, что долго. Менеджер — тормоз. Я смотрю, у тебя тут прямо настоящее свидание было?
— Да ладно тебе! Разве можно с этими девчонками дела иметь? Зато теперь я знаю ответ на твой вопрос!
— И кем?
— Как называются врачи, которые помогают людям с головой подружиться, даже если приходится врать?
— Психотерапевт!
— Вот. Я буду психотерапевтом!

Автор - Александр Бессонов

----------

Ант (01.12.2021), Кеин (24.11.2021), Лакшья (09.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

Никогда не устаревающая картинка :-)

----------

Артур Гуахо (01.12.2021)

----------


## Aion

Матрёшка

----------


## Aion



----------

Артур Гуахо (29.11.2021)

----------


## Aion

Однажды у ламы Еше спросили, в чём состоит различие между дзен и тантрической медитацией. Он ответил: "После медитации дзен, когда кто-то даёт тебе пощёчину, ты ничего не чувствуешь. Но после тантрической медитации, когда кто-то даёт тебе пощёчину, ты испытываешь неописуемое блаженство".

----------

Селя (02.12.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (02.12.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (02.12.2021), Артур Гуахо (02.12.2021), Селя (02.12.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Вход Господень в Иерусалим


Как мило.

----------

Aion (02.12.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion

Импортозамещение - наше всё)

----------


## Aion

Скандхи - ложь, но в них намёк...

----------


## Кеин



----------


## Алик



----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------


## Хольгер

Не фотошоп.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2021)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------


## Кокотик

о вкусных и здоровых амбициях

----------


## Pasha

Собираю деньги на ретрит в чистых землях Сукхавати.
Счёт:
Электронный кошелек:
После прибытия (там земля покрыта драгоценностями) вышлю обратно. Плюс текст учения и Дхарани мантры, 
селфи с Буддой Амитабхой каждому. Верное дело!

----------


## Юрий Пирогов

= Что за смех, что за радость, когда мир постоянно горит? =  (ДХАММАПАДА  11.  146 ) .       Там же   = Серьезность - это путь к бессмертию. Легкомыслие - это путь к смерти. Серьезные не умирают, легкомысленные уже мертвые = ( ДХАММАПАДА  2. 21 )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> = Что за смех, что за радость, когда мир постоянно горит? =  (ДХАММАПАДА  11.  146 ) .       Там же   = Серьезность - это путь к бессмертию. Легкомыслие - это путь к смерти. Серьезные не умирают, легкомысленные уже мертвые = ( ДХАММАПАДА  2. 21 )


Чё-то какой-то несмешной юмор у вас.

Кстати, не обращал внимания, что в Дхаммападе такая чисто христианская метафорика — самсара это смерть, а нирвана это вечная жизнь  :Big Grin:  Интересно, что бы об этом сказал Будда… Или это специально для христиан переводили?

----------


## Кокотик

> Чё-то какой-то несмешной юмор у вас.
> 
> Кстати, не обращал внимания, что в Дхаммападе такая чисто христианская метафорика — самсара это смерть, а нирвана это вечная жизнь  Интересно, что бы об этом сказал Будда… Или это специально для христиан переводили?


Обычная метафорика, у мну например имя было Амата-вихари, пребывание в бессмертном. Только не вечная жизнь, а бессмертие - отсутствие рождений -> отсутствие следующей за рождением смерти.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Обычная метафорика, у мну например имя было Амата-вихари, пребывание в бессмертном. Только не вечная жизнь, а бессмертие - отсутствие рождений -> отсутствие следующей за рождением смерти.


Ах, вот оно что…

----------


## Кеин

> = Что за смех, что за радость, когда мир постоянно горит? =  (ДХАММАПАДА  11.  146 ) .


 Тут интересен момент, по поводу чего это было сказано: праздник какой-то был, день веселья типа, когда все во все тяжкие пускались, ну Будда и высказался ;-)))
P. S. В комментариях на Дхаммападу надо смотреть

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.02.2022)

----------


## Кеин

_Позвал как-то султан своего евнуха, и говорит:
- Приведи ко мне мою первую жену.
Евнух привел. Через некоторое время опять султан зовёт его:
- Веди, - говорит, - вторую.
Тот снова привёл. Потом султан потребовал третью, пятую-десятую... В общем, загонял бедолагу совсем. Уже к утру зовёт его к себе снова:
- Веди последнюю!
- Султан, - говорит евнух, - ты скоро помрёшь!
- С чего бы это?
- От переутомления. Я за твоими жёнами замахался всю ночь ходить, а ты ведь с ними там ещё и ..., как бабуин. Организм таких нагрузок не выдержит!
- Запомни, - ответил ему султан, - умереть можно от глупой беготни, а не от любимого занятия!_

----------


## Кеин

Навеяло...

----------

Антончик (03.03.2022)

----------


## Кеин

А логично, не помню как точно сколько-то одного не ждут.  А вообще, почему семеро одного идиота должны удержать, двух, ну пусть трёх -- мало? Видимо, идиот силён, что сразу семь, а все восемь убойная команда, цель, которых часто одного удержать что ли (на самом деле нет, потому что он понторез) . Задорнивщина, потому и смешно ;-)

----------


## Кокотик

> [.ATTACH=CONFIG]24911[.ATTACH]
> А логично, не помню как точно сколько-то одного не ждут.  А вообще, почему семеро одного идиота должны удержать, двух, ну пусть трёх -- мало? Видимо, идиот силён, что сразу семь, а все восемь убойная команда, цель, которых часто одного удержать что ли (на самом деле нет, потому что он понторез) . Задорнивщина, потому и смешно ;-)


Число семь довольно часто фигурирует в пословицах:
семеро одного не ждут;
семь раз отмерь, один раз отрежь;
за семь верст киселя хлебать;
седьмая вода на киселе;
семи пядей во лбу;
семь бед - один ответ;
один с сошкой - семеро с ложкой;
семь пятниц на неделе;
семь верст до небес

и тд.  Как пишет по этому поводу интернет: "Есть мнение, что слово "семь" подразумевает в пословицах "много"".

----------

Кеин (19.02.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Кокотик



----------


## Кокотик



----------


## Aion



----------


## Кокотик

"как сделать так чтобы человек сам предоставил свои тапки для дефекации"
рофл

----------


## Кокотик

Кот(кто) в доме хозяин(?)

----------


## Aion

Ничего личного)

----------


## Кокотик

а я то думаю, почему у вас ни то, ни то не получается

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

не так страшно, когда умные иногда тупят, страшнее, когда тупые постоянно умничают  :Wink:

----------


## Кокотик

> не так страшно, когда умные иногда тупят, страшнее, когда тупые постоянно умничают


Если вы вот щас пытались сумничать, то информирую - дурачится и тупить это разные вообще события. 

Стране нужны герои, а ваши мамы рожают вас.

----------


## Кокотик

Большой кот следит за тобой, %юзернейм%

----------


## Aion

> не так страшно, когда умные иногда тупят, страшнее, когда тупые постоянно умничают


 Дурачиться и тупить - разное.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Дурачиться и тупить - разное.


юморить и анализировать -- тоже разное

----------


## Aion

> юморить и анализировать -- тоже разное


Не всегда.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Не всегда.


3астрял как-то психоаналитик меж двух деревьев и собрался весь лес поговорить об этом.

----------


## Кокотик

> юморить и анализировать -- тоже разное


скорее всего именно поэтому у вас не получается ни то, ни другое

----------


## Aion

> 3астрял как-то психоаналитик меж двух деревьев и собрался весь лес поговорить об этом.


Меж двух не получится даже у фрейдистского аналитика застрять, минимум три нужно. Для юнгианского и того больше...

----------


## Aion

> 3астрял как-то психоаналитик меж двух деревьев и собрался весь лес поговорить об этом.


Меж двух не получится даже у фрейдистского аналитика застрять, минимум три нужно. Для юнгианского же и того больше...

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Меж двух не получится даже у фрейдистского аналитика застрять, минимум три нужно. Для юнгианского же и того больше...


Застрял как-то архетип меж двух ушей и собрался весь мозг изнгать его в имаго-мир обратно....

----------


## Aion

> Левое полушарие говорит: 3 4 2 9 4 1 13 9 8 7 3 5 3 11 2 1 4 6


А правое:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.03.2022)

----------


## Aion

Мало кто знает, что Лев Толстой писал свои произведения тушью «Макс Фактор».
— Это придавало им дополнительную длину и объём.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А правое:


Пришел как-то Менделеев к Зигмуду Фрейду рассказать про свои сны.....

----------

Aion (16.03.2022)

----------


## Aion

> Пришел как-то Менделеев к Зигмуду Фрейду рассказать про свои сны.....


Менделеев у Фрейда



P.S. Мои скромные 5 коп.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Менделеев у Фрейда
> 
> 
> P.S. Мои скромные 5 коп.


годная ссылка 



Менделеев у Фрейда... 
- Понимаете, доктор, мне какие-то странные сны снятся... 
- А Вы не стесняйтесь, Дмитрий Иванович, рассказывайте всё как есть. Что же вам снится? 
- Да в основном всё из области химии... Вот только вчера снилось, как беру я в руки металлический стержень, медленно-медленно засовываю его в кислоту... и тут же начинается бурное выделение электричества! 
- Какая образная метафора... Так и запишем: "сновидения с ярко выраженным эротическим уклоном - налицо сексуальная неудовлетворённость наряду с множеством комплексов..." 
- Что вы сказали? 
- Ничего, ничего, продолжайте, голубчик. 
- Да, да...А еще, доктор, мне снятся какие-то таблицы... 
- И что же в тех таблицах? 
- Да много чего...Ну вот к примеру, "Кислород" или "Водород". Или вот "Натрий". 
- Куда? 
- Натрий!!! 
- Так и запишем: "Неадекватные вспышки агрессии, вероятно на почве конфликта между гипертрофированным либидо пациента и псевдоморальными принципами заложенными в процессе пуритански-асексуального воспитания." 
- Что-что? 
- Ничего, ничего. Скажите, голубчик, а какие у вас отношения с матерью? 
- С моей? 
- А случалось и не только с вашей? 
- Постойте, доктор! Я ничего не понимаю - а при чем тут, собственно, моя мать!? 
- "Вопрос о матери вызвал агрессию, явно затронув глубинные детские переживания сексуального характера. Необходимо исследовать предмет глубже." 
- Вы что-то сказали?! 
- Я сказал - случалось ли вам когда-либо слышать выражение "Эдипов комплекс"? 
- Какой комплекс?! 
- Никакой, это я так, к слову... Скажите, а с отцом напряженность в отношениях присутсвует? 
- Да при чем тут мои родители, наконец!? Я вам про сны, а вы мне... 
- Именно, сны! В детстве вы спали в своей кроватке или в родительской? 
- Ну знаете ли! Я решительно отказываюсь понимать какое всё это имеет отношение к моим снам! 
- Не подвергались ли вы в детстве домогательствам со стороны родственников? Знакомых? Няни? Знакомых няни? Дворника? Родственников дворника? 
- Да что же это такое!? Кто вам дал право, черт побери!! 
- "Пациент устойчиво продолжает обнаруживать неконтролируемые вспышки гнева, явно спровоцированные нереализованными сексуальными желаниями..." 
- Что вы там всё время бормочете!? 
- Я просто спросил - когда у вас в последний раз был половой контакт с женщиной? 
- Это просто бред какой-то! 
- А с мужчиной? А? Бывало, признайтесь, Дмитрий Иванович? 
- Возмутительно! Просто возмутительно! Я известный ученый! Как вы смеете разговаривать со мной в таком... 
- А вы успокойтесь, голубчик, сядьте, не нервничайте. И положите экспонат на место - это вам не игрушка. "Пациент проявляет крайне буйное поведение, кричит, размахивает резиновой моделью мужского полового органа. Вывод: пациент психически не уравновешен и является опасной угрозой для социума. Рекомендую скорейшее и принудительное лечение." 
- Послушайте, доктор! Если вы сейчас же не отложите вашу чертову тетрадь, то клянусь... 
- Самый последний вопрос, Дмитрий Иванович. Вам в ваших табличках случайно "Бром" не снился? 
- Бром? Снился бром! Как сейчас помню - "Бром", порядковый номер 35... Ну наконец-то, доктор, мы с вами говорим об одном и том же, а то "мать, отец"... 
- Вот и замечательно, голубчик! Вот бром-то вы и попринимаете - по столовой ложке три раза в день. А через пол годика снова ко мне. Санитары!! 
"Типичный случай подавленной сексуальности, скрытой эротомании вкупе со сдерживаемыми гомосексуальными тенденциями. Курс лечения включает..." Господи, ну почему все эти извращенцы липнут именно ко мне??

----------


## Aion

> годная ссылка





> ... и собрался весь лес поговорить об этом.


В системе отсёта психоаналитика, однако, собирается, ведь анализ - несуетное искусство...

Третье дерево

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> В системе отсёта психоаналитика, однако, собирается, ведь анализ - несуетное искусство...
> 
> Третье дерево


Прежде чем идти с психоаналитику и рассказывать про твердые стержни, которые медленно опускаются в кислоту, --- надо сначала запатентовать идею. Иначе её запатентует кто-то другой ))))

----------


## Aion

> Прежде чем идти с психоаналитику и рассказывать про твердые стержни, которые медленно опускаются в кислоту, --- надо сначала запатентовать идею. Иначе её запатентует кто-то другой ))))


Идея Фикс © 1987г.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.03.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Идея Фикс © 1987г.


Уважаю то поколение, к тому же они из Нска, а я там 8 лет жил примерно в то время. Очень интересное время было. Да и сейчас Нск - кузница свободных людей.

----------

Aion (16.03.2022)

----------


## Aion

> уважаю то поколение, к тому же они из Нска, а я там 8 лет жил примерно в то время. очень интересное время было


Я тоже в Нске и тамошнем академгородке какое-то время жил, а вообще, мне повело, конечно, я с некотороми из этих и других ребят знаком. К сожалению, от многих из них остались только воспоминания и их творчество...

----------


## Кокотик

музыка в соседнем разделе если чо

----------


## Кокотик

Дя

----------

Ануруддха (20.03.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

Еще один фсё понял (ц)

----------


## Антончик

Зашёл на форум, посмотрел на пару страниц пассивной агрессии, ушёл.

----------

Хольгер (22.04.2022)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Мало кто знает, что Лев Толстой писал свои произведения тушью «Макс Фактор».
> — Это придавало им дополнительную длину и объём.


А где любовь?
Все ищем и ищем...

Вроде и не наврал граф, а, выходит, наврал.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Зашёл на форум, посмотрел на пару страниц пассивной агрессии, ушёл.


Спасибо за Вашу активную агрессию!

----------


## Кокотик

> Спасибо за Вашу активную агрессию!


Активную гражданскую позицию :-)

----------


## Aion

> А где любовь?
> Все ищем и ищем...
> 
> Вроде и не наврал граф, а, выходит, наврал.


Любовь - форма веры. Николай Кузанский

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Спасибо за Вашу активную агрессию!


застрял как-то агрессор меж двух деревьев ...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Olle

Заблудился в трех соснах

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.03.2022)

----------


## Aion

> застрял как-то агрессор меж двух деревьев ...


Хотите об этом поговорить?  :Cool:

----------

Алик (21.03.2022), Кузьмич (27.03.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

Тут должна быть картинка с Буддой который поднял правую открытую ладонь к зрителю с надписью "узбагойся". Но мне лень гуглить  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Кокотик

водитель колесницы врать не будет!
Вложение 24970

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Хотите об этом поговорить?


это уже какая-то другая сказка "посадил дед репку  ...."   :Wink:

----------


## Павел Б

Репа откинулся и сделал деду вилы.  :Cool:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Репа откинулся и сделал деду вилы.


Ну так вот, застряла репка между двух миров. В один мир пустила хвостик, а в другой - ботву. И собрались существа из двух миров тянуть репу. 
Одни тянули снизу вниз, другие сверху вверх....

----------


## Aion

> это уже какая-то другая сказка "посадил дед репку  ...."



Мышка за кошку,
Кошка за Жучку,
Жучка за внучку,
Внучка за бабку,
Бабка за дедку,
Дедка за Ригпу...

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.03.2022)

----------


## Кокотик



----------


## Кокотик

Ходют тут всякие

----------

Кузьмич (02.04.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (01.04.2022)

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Драма и комедия русской литературы - оочень много букв на единицу смысла. Но многим нравится. Некоторым из них - даже читать.

----------


## Aion

> Но многим нравится.


Базара нет...

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------

Алик (04.04.2022), Влад К (02.09.2022), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.04.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Кокотик



----------

Айрат (06.04.2022), Кузьмич (16.04.2022)

----------


## Иван О



----------

Aion (07.04.2022), Артур Гуахо (06.04.2022), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.04.2022), Кокотик (06.04.2022), Кузьмич (16.04.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion

О пустоте:

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Хмм.. Такая репка предполагает наличие крота.. Не гуд!

----------


## Aion

> Хмм.. Такая репка предполагает наличие крота.. Не гуд!


Именно! Кротовые норы - наше всё...

----------


## Aion



----------


## Кокотик



----------

Кузьмич (24.04.2022)

----------


## Хольгер

> О пустоте:


  @*Aion* к сожалению, большинство Ваших сообщений в этой теме о ней, о пустоте.
Так происходит потому, что не используется механизм вложений движка форума, а даются линки на сторонние ресурсы.
Например, Ваш линк на CDN
https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...QQ&oe=625AD7C7

уже протух и картинки мы, увы, уже не увидим.

----------


## Кокотик

настойчивость, энтузиазм, энергия и упорство! жаль остального не досталось

----------


## Aion

> @<b><a href="https://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=6276" target="_blank">Aion</a></b> к сожалению, большинство Ваших сообщений в этой теме о ней, о пустоте.
> Так происходит потому, что не используется механизм вложений движка форума, а даются линки на сторонние ресурсы.
> Например, Ваш линк на CDN
> https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...QQ&oe=625AD7C7
> 
> уже протух и картинки мы, увы, уже не увидим.


Дык, анитья же)

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Или сволочь, например.

----------


## Aion



----------


## Pasha

Есть ли природа Будды в живом квасе?

----------

Aion (04.05.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion



----------


## Крусс

> Возможно ли такое сочетание слов как "дхармовый юмор"? 
> Тот юмор, который окружает нас в сансаре, как правило, хоть и содержит зерно доброго отношения к людям (живым существам), все же очень мал (не зрел).
> 
> "Дхармовый юмор" или "дхармический юмор" основывается на понимании человеком учения дхармы (мысли) Будды, а поэтому содержит все предпосылки для дальнейшего развития любящей доброты или бодхичитты.
> 
> В самом распростаненном варианте, отвлекаясь от деятельности религиозной догматики различных школ, мы находим примеры дхармического юмора в дзенских притчах и коанах (кратких высказываниях).
> Попытка монополизировать "дхармический юмор" (и свое понимание), в данной ветке не приветствуется ...

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion

Про бардо:

----------


## Aion



----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

И ещё десять лет, чтобы научиться писать «Хемингуэй» без ошибок.

----------


## Aion

> И ещё десять лет, чтобы научиться писать «Хемингуэй» без ошибок.


Как я слышал:
4.21. На форуме запрещено обсуждение орфографических и пунктуационных ошибок, допускаемых авторами сообщений.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 4.21. На форуме запрещено обсуждение орфографических и пунктуационных ошибок, допускаемых авторами сообщений.


Вы же не автор картинки.

----------

Кузьмич (31.05.2022), Юго (01.06.2022)

----------


## Aion

> Вы же не автор картинки.


Я автор сообщения.

----------


## Павел Б

Два года человек учится говорить, а потом всю оставшуюся жизнь – молчать.

Аристотель
-----
Человеку нужно два года, чтобы научиться говорить, и шестьдесят лет, чтобы научиться держать язык за зубами.

Лион Фейхтвангер

----------------------------------

----------

Aion (29.05.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Два года человек учится говорить, а потом всю оставшуюся жизнь – молчать.
> 
> Аристотель
> -----
> Человеку нужно два года, чтобы научиться говорить, и шестьдесят лет, чтобы научиться держать язык за зубами.
> 
> Лион Фейхтвангер
> 
> ----------------------------------


слышал такой варинат -

сначала родители учат говорить и ходить, потом заставляют молчать и сидеть, а под старость морализируют, что движение-это жизнь и надо активнее самоутверждаться

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я автор сообщения.


И какую же ошибку вы в нём допустили?

----------


## Aion

> И какую же ошибку вы в нём допустили?


Ту, о которой вы намекнули два дня назад.

----------


## Юго



----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ту, о которой вы намекнули два дня назад.


Это не вы.

----------


## Aion

> Это не вы.




вода, налитая в воду — это не две

----------


## Кузьмич

> вода, налитая в воду — это не две


С чего бы? Блин, и правда, не две. Спасибо, Капетан. На всю жизнь запомню.

А три зеленых краски - не красная, однако.

----------


## Aion

> С чего бы?




С чего угодно.

----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (07.06.2022), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.07.2022)

----------


## Aion

Чудо есть победа благодатных, сверхприродных сил над теми природными силами, которые обязательно действуют планомерно, а не отмена закономерности в порядке природы. 
*Николай Бердяев*

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.07.2022), Кузьмич (10.06.2022)

----------


## Aion

Не спит и не бодрствует,
Не думает о вещах и не знает,
Спросишь - ответит "му",
Не спросишь - опять же "му".
Спросишь - не скажет,
Не спросишь - 
Тоже не скажет.
Господин Бодхидхарма,
Что у тебя на душе?

*Иккю Содзюн*

----------


## Павел Б

А потом позвонил медведь
Да как начал, как начал реветь.

— Погодите, медведь, не ревите,
Объясните, чего вы хотите?

Но он только «му» да «му»,
А к чему, почему —
Не пойму!

— Повесьте, пожалуйста, трубку!

* Чуковский Корней*

----------

Aion (04.07.2022), Хольгер (30.09.2022)

----------


## Юго

«Закончились соревнования лыжников. Первым к финишу пришёл лыжник под номером 13. Вторым пришёл медведь. Поиски остальных лыжников продолжаются.»

----------

Кокотик (06.07.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Не сложно спать 4 часа в сутки. Сложнее не спать 20. ))

----------

Кузьмич (09.07.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков



----------

Кузьмич (09.07.2022), Хольгер (30.09.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Павел Б

Это проблема аадизма.

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion

О недвойственности.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.08.2022), Крымский (26.08.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> О недвойственности.


замечал нечто подобное, когда люди пользуются приемами НЛП и думают, что никто этого не замечает )))

----------


## Aion

Терма́?

----------


## Aion



----------

Кеин (09.10.2022)

----------


## Aion

Шуньята

----------

Ануруддха (06.10.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------

Ануруддха (06.10.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Aion

- Ой, а это что такое?!
- Светлое будущее.
- А почему так мрачно?
- Это ты тёмное ещё не видел.

----------

Алик (21.11.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Кокотик

сложный хумор, я понимаю. предлагаю рассматривать его как оскорбление всех уо участников форума, и забанить меня на этом унылом ресурсе. не ждать же искрометного выступления "за буддизм и право ходить по улицам в яб юме" от очередных сисек в майке, в самом деле

----------


## Жан-Батист

> сложный хумор, я понимаю. предлагаю рассматривать его как оскорбление всех уо участников форума, и забанить меня на этом унылом ресурсе. не ждать же искрометного выступления "за буддизм и право ходить по улицам в яб юме" от очередных сисек в майке, в самом деле


Что так пессимистично?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> сложный хумор, я понимаю. предлагаю рассматривать его как оскорбление всех уо участников форума, и забанить меня на этом унылом ресурсе. не ждать же искрометного выступления "за буддизм и право ходить по улицам в яб юме" от очередных сисек в майке, в самом деле


1камень+1камень=2камня

однако 

1капля воды + 1капля воды = 1капля воды

----------


## Кокотик

> Что так пессимистично?


рофл. ну сами смотрите например https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post857560
ну и вообще по итогам общения на форуме. умственно усталые почему то особенно агрятся. может им витаминов каких не хватает в организме, я не в курсе

----------


## Жан-Батист

> может им витаминов каких не хватает в организме, я не в курсе


Кали-Юга, мой друг,
Кали-Юга...

----------


## Кокотик

> 1камень+1камень=2камня
> 
> однако 
> 
> 1капля воды + 1капля воды = 1капля воды


ага. угу. а река - это такая большая капля

шутка же не в том что упомянуты исчисляемые и неисчисляемые существительные. 

можно например сложить (добавить) одно яблоко и одну грушу (в арифметическом смысле), в результате получится два фрукта, и одно яблоко. 

вопрос - что будет если сложить одно яблоко и одно (не указано что)? будет чего то два, и одно из них яблоко.

но вообще говоря сложение (как операция в некоторой группе элементов) можно рассматривать и не в арифметическом смысле, а например как сложение строк. и тогда "яблоко" плюс "одно" будет "яблоко одно" (ну или как автор шутки записал "одно яблоко").

так что тот, кто отвечал на вопрос о том, сколько будет яблок, абсолютно прав в математическом смысле, жаваскрипт тут только боком, как язык, который выполняет неявное преобразование типов и перегрузку операции сложения, а задающий вопросы "чтобы проверить интеллекхт собеседника" о.какался два раза за столько короткий диалог. 
мне так смешно, не знаю как вам

ваш кэп

----------


## Кокотик

> Кали-Юга, мой друг,
> Кали-Юга...


про кали югу: тут крч де то с месяц назад иду по улочке ночером никого не трогаю. на сфетофоре на переходе подошел мужичок затрапезного вида ака "алкаш который пропил телевизор и занавески" и вступил со мной в диалог. спросил: "а знаешь ли ты, какая сейчас эпоха?" я ответила: "дак кали юга". мужичок сказал "ну ничего себе че ты знаешь!"

трудно сказать, кто из нас был на самом деле больше удивлен знанием собеседника о кали юге :-)

----------

Алик (25.11.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> ага. угу. а река - это такая большая капля
> 
> шутка же не в том что упомянуты исчисляемые и неисчисляемые существительные. 
> 
> можно например сложить (добавить) одно яблоко и одну грушу (в арифметическом смысле), в результате получится два фрукта, и одно яблоко. 
> 
> вопрос - что будет если сложить одно яблоко и одно (не указано что)? будет чего то два, и одно из них яблоко.
> 
> но вообще говоря сложение (как операция в некоторой группе элементов) можно рассматривать и не в арифметическом смысле, а например как сложение строк. и тогда "яблоко" плюс "одно" будет "яблоко одно" (ну или как автор шутки записал "одно яблоко").
> ...


смотря как выполнять в JS,

"1 яблоко" + "1 яблоко" =  '1 яблоко1 яблоко'

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> смотря как выполнять в JS,
> 
> "1 яблоко" + "1 яблоко" =  '1 яблоко1 яблоко'


Вы условие неправильно прочитали. Там "яблоко" + "одно" = "яблокоодно".

----------


## Кокотик

> смотря как выполнять в JS,
> 
> "1 яблоко" + "1 яблоко" =  '1 яблоко1 яблоко'
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]..


умственная усталость это надолго

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вы условие неправильно прочитали. Там "яблоко" + "одно" = "яблокоодно".


во нормальный язык нашел.

perl -e "print('1 яблоко'+'1 яблоко');"
2

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

> во нормальный язык нашел.
> 
> perl -e "print('1 яблоко'+'1 яблоко');"
> 2


видимо в этой реализации (языка) правила операции сложения и неявного переопределения типов данных другие чем в жс 
(а скорее всего для сложения строк и чисел разные операции. я уже честно гря и не помню что там в перле)

ваши первые шаги в области кибернетики это конечно увлекательно, но стоит ли прям всем о них рассказывать?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> видимо в этой реализации (языка) правила операции сложения и неявного переопределения типов данных другие чем в жс 
> ваши первые шаги в области кибернетики это конечно увлекательно, но стоит ли прям всем о них рассказывать?


первые шаги были сделаны еще 89 году ))), я еще на лекции Вирта ходил очно

----------


## Кокотик

> первые шаги были сделаны еще 89 году ))), я еще на лекции Вирта ходил очно


тем более не понимаю в чом ваша проблема

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> во нормальный язык нашел.
> 
> perl -e "print('1 яблоко'+'1 яблоко');"
> 2


На жяваскрипте так тоже можно.

parseInt("1 яблоко") + parseInt("1 яблоко")

 :Big Grin: 

Но я таки настаиваю, что по условиям задачи — не «одно яблоко плюс одно яблоко», а «яблоко плюс одно».

----------


## Павел Б

> Но я таки настаиваю, что по условиям задачи — не «одно яблоко плюс одно яблоко», а «яблоко плюс одно».


Там и без всяких джа(я)в предельно ясное условие!

" У тебя *БЫЛО* яблоко. Тебе дали ещё одно."
Что может быть непонятно-то???
-----------------
Скажу за себя. Это можно проверить в базе МРЭО ГИБДД (за ваш счёт, разумеется :Smilie: )
У меня *БЫЛО* две машины. Я приобрёл ещё одну.
У меня сейчас  есть одна машина.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> На жяваскрипте так тоже можно.
> 
> parseInt("1 яблоко") + parseInt("1 яблоко")
> 
> 
> 
> Но я таки настаиваю, что по условиям задачи — не «одно яблоко плюс одно яблоко», а «яблоко плюс одно».


немного надругаемся на JS

function b(str) {
   const _value = str[0];
   return {
      valueOf() {
          if(_value=="одно"){
            return "1";
          }else if(_value=="плюс"){
            return "+";
           }else if(_value=="яблоко"){
            return "дыня";
          }else{
              return _value;
          }            
      }
   }
}


console.log(b`яблоко` + b`плюс` + b`одно`);

*дыня+1*

----------


## Кокотик

> Там и без всяких джа(я)в предельно ясное условие!
> 
> " У тебя *БЫЛО* яблоко. Тебе дали ещё одно."
> Что может быть непонятно-то???
> -----------------
> Скажу за себя. Это можно проверить в базе МРЭО ГИБДД (за ваш счёт, разумеется)
> У меня *БЫЛО* две машины. Я приобрёл ещё одну.
> У меня сейчас  есть одна машина.


*попкорн.жипег*

----------


## Кокотик

> немного надругаемся на JS
> 
> function b...
> 
> console.log(b`яблоко` + b`плюс` + b`одно`);
> 
> *дыня+1*


да вы настоящий программист - у вас код и бессмысленный и беспощадный

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> да вы настоящий программист - у вас код и бессмысленный и беспощадный


ладно в следующий раз буду оформлять код в виде доброй и осмысленной asci графики

----------

Кокотик (27.11.2022)

----------


## Иван О



----------

Айрат (27.11.2022), Кокотик (05.12.2022)

----------


## Иван О



----------

Алик (30.11.2022), Кокотик (05.12.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2022)

----------


## Aion

Текст гласит:
В начале Бог сотворил
небо и землю,
всё остальное
Made in China.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2022)

----------


## Aion



----------

